#ubuntu-br 2010-11-22
<Guevara> lekegf: hdmi é a melhor opção, confere isso tb
<Guevara> é por la q vc conecta na tv
<lekegf> Guevara: na parte de drivers restritos não tem nada para instalar, e com esse comando que vc passou tbm nao aparece nada referente à VGA. O que é um chipset? place de vídeo? ṕq a minha Chrome SIS alguma coisa assim
<Guevara> SiS?
<Guevara> O.o
<lekegf> Guevara: isso é mal?
<Guevara> é
<lekegf> Guevara: é por isso que não aparece a imagem na tv? eu tenho que comprar uma nova placa de vídeo? o_O
<Guevara> o fabricante nao faz driver decente pro linux, o que há é um pacote q ja deve estar ate instalado ai xserver-unichrome, vai ter q pesquisar como vc instala o driver ai, é instalado a parte
<Guevara> qual é o modelo dessa SiS?
<lekegf> Guevara: nem sei, qual comando que faz para ver?
<Guevara> lekegf: veja um exemplo, SiS 671 http://curitec.blogspot.com/2010/05/sis-671-e-ubuntu-1004-lucid-32bit.html
<Guevara> é so um exemplo, nao é pra vc fazer
<Guevara> confere qual é o modelo da sua SiS
<_Augusto_> lekegf, cara desculpe eu palpitar, mas tenho uma maquina com placa sis aki, e so da certo com o mandriva...
<Guevara> posta aqui o resultado do seu lspci http://pastebin.com/
<lekegf> Guevara: vou entrar no site espera eu
<lekegf_> Guevara: eu tenho que instalar aquele pacote do site?
<Guevara> so se sua SiS for aquela
<lekegf_> _Augusto_: qual a versão do seu Mandriva?
<lekegf_> Guevara: se eu instalar corre o risko de não aparecer mais nada na tela do meu pc? não quero que isso aconteça =x
<lekegf_> o meu positivo n~ao é aquele modelo, vou ver se descubro
<Guevara> corre o risco de vc ter q restaurar seu xorg, isso em modo de segurança se suber fazer
<lekegf_> Guevara: não sei... diz uma coisa, qndo eu ligo o pc cconectado à tv, sequer aparece a BIOS carregando na tela da tv. pode ser alguma incompatibilidade da bios sei la?
<Guevara> nao sei lekegf_ nao sei qual é o modelo de sua vga nem o seu note, vc precisa pesquisar isso ai
<lekegf_> Guevara: tem algum programa para baixar que faça um dignóstico disso?
<Guevara> para vga desconheço lekegf_
<Guevara> tentou com o utilitario do proprio ubuntu?
<Guevara> sistema>administração>sistema de teste
<Guevara> ve la se consegue descobrir
<lekegf_> Guevara: bl
<sk0l-geek> alguem on?
<rafaelsoaresbr> k
<sk0l-geek> to eu aki denovo em
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkk
<lekegf_> Guevara: Modelo do PC: POS MOBILE V43 SE, vou ver se descubro o modelo da VGA agr
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: e ae man?
<sk0l-geek> ia
<sk0l-geek> iae*
<sk0l-geek> blz
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkk
<Guevara> ok lekegf_
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: tá usando o windows?
<lekegf_> Guevara: VGA e placa de vídeo é a msm coisa? Coloquei no Google VGA e o termo "placa de vídeo" aparece em negrito
<Guevara> é isso memso lekegf_ é o video
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, \o/ Boa noite man, como foi o dia pra vcs ai...?! ^^
<sk0l-geek> eu não
<Guevara> opa, e ai peregrinator_six
<sk0l-geek> eu uso o ubuntu 10.10
<sk0l-geek> e vc rafael
<sk0l-geek> ?
<Guevara> peregrinator_six: assisti um perna de pau perder dois gols feitos
<sk0l-geek> usa q system ?
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, 0o
<Guevara> washington
<rafaelsoaresbr> agora to windows, ainda vou montar meu pc, falta o gabinete só
<YuriBokaleff6y26>  oi
<YuriBokaleff6y26>  blz man
<peregrinator_six> quem tá usando o UBuntu 10.10 me responde ai, quantos megas de atualizações pra ele já saiu até agora desde o seu lançamento...?!
<rafaelsoaresbr> boa pergunta peregrinator_six, tbm queria saber
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, boa noite man! :)
<sk0l-geek> <rafaelsoaresbr> se usa o windows?
<Guevara> lekegf_: é este aqui? http://todaoferta.uol.com.br/comprar/positivo-mobile-v43-intel-celeron-m-14-146ghz-1-gb-40-gb-PJPYPFYKNJ
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: é, estou usando o pc da minha irmã
<rafaelsoaresbr> peregrinator_six: boa noite
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<rafaelsoaresbr> alguém que usa o ubuntu 10.10, quantos megas de atualizações já foram lançados?
<sk0l-geek> kkk
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, perguntei aqui pois to com preguiça de girar o 10.10 live cd aqui só pra atualizar minha source liste e ver quanto ele tá indicando pra atualizar o sistema, preguiça... :P
<sk0l-geek> eu uso o ubuntu 10.10
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: vai em Sistema -> Atualizações
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: Gerenciador de Atualizações
<lekegf_> Guevara: cara igualzinho a ele
<sk0l-geek> olha eu gosto do linux por q alem de ser de graça / codigo fonte aberto / posso atualizar tranquilo / e um ótimo desempenho em rede / e muitas outras coisas
<sk0l-geek> 110 mg ultima vez q atualizei
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: Valeu
<lekegf_> Guevara: a diferença é que eu já tirei o Windows do meu :P
<rafaelsoaresbr> peregrinator_six: aí, 110MiB
<peregrinator_six> um... Obrigado meninos! :D
<rafaelsoaresbr> E olha que foi lançado mês passado
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkk
<Guevara> lekegf_: ubuntu 10.04 ai?
<lekegf_> Guevara: 10.10
<Guevara> lekegf_: http://www.google.com.br/#hl=pt-BR&biw=1024&bih=548&q=ubuntu+10.10+unichrome&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=a22efb5a303b683e
<sk0l-geek> fico inpressionado como pode / de graça e eles se preocupam tanto e colocam até atualizações
<Guevara> lekegf_: oitavo resultado na busca
<Guevara> lekegf_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UniChrome
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, deu treta com o kernel dele e devem ter corrigido, por isso tantas atualizações...
<sk0l-geek> HUM
<sk0l-geek> mais é muito bom o linux por causa disso
<sk0l-geek> e quando eu uso o linux me sinto melhor
<rafaelsoaresbr> peregrinator_six: é, só o kernel são vários megas
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, http://espacoliberdade.blog.br/blog/2010/10/nao-atualize-para-o-ubuntu-10-10/
<Guevara> lekegf_: pelo que eu vi, seu note so tem saida para vga, ou seja, conectar em outro monitor, mas pra tv teria q ter hdmi, a menos que vc tenha cabo vga e sua tv tenha entrada pro mesmo cabo
<lekegf_> Guevara: minha tv tem entrada VGA e hdmi tbm, e meu pc só VGA msm
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: com certeza, eu uso windows somente para alguns jogos que não consigo rodar no linux
<Guevara> beleza, se a tv tem entrada então é so seguir a dica do site e colocar o driver pra rodar
<sk0l-geek> é isso eu tenho q confessar
<Roud-rik_> boa noite povo
<sk0l-geek> jogo é um problema pra linux
<sk0l-geek> to lokoooo pra joga um Counter-Strike 1.6 Online
<Roud-rik_> sk0l-geek: viciado. rs
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkk
<lekegf_> Guevara: bl, o Ubuntu é Linux corrent ou legacy?
<Guevara> isso é referente ao modelo da sua vga, nao so SO
<Guevara> do*
<rafaelsoaresbr> peregrinator_six: bom saber daquilo, por isso que não gosto de coisas betas ou recém-lançadas, gosto de esperar as correções.
<sk0l-geek> mais o Ubuntu é ótim0
<sk0l-geek> flexibilidade e praticidade
<sk0l-geek> muito bom
<sk0l-geek> todo linux é bom
<sk0l-geek> vai mais é o gosto
<sk0l-geek> da pessoa
<gbs> nao
<gbs> todo nao
<gbs> existiu o corel linux
<gbs>  /troll
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, deixa eu jantar e logo volto pra desinrolarmos uns papos maneiros, até...
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkk
<sk0l-geek> até
<jaoziN> boa noite galera
<Roud-rik_> jaoziN: boa noite
<jaoziN> Pessoal estou sofrendo um grande problema
<jaoziN> com o ubuntu versão 10.4
<sk0l-geek> em ja volto
<sk0l-geek> quebrei um copo aki
<sk0l-geek> ja volto
<jaoziN> meu wireless não quer funcionar de jeito algum.
<jaoziN> será que alguém poderia me salvar?
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: o ubuntu é ótimo, digo assim, eu gosto de esperar as correções, tipo o Windows Vista (esperei o lançamento do SP1, que deixou o sistema mais rápido)
<Roud-rik_> jaoziN: modelo da sua placa
<jaoziN> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<sk0l-geek> rafaelsoaresb:é verdade isso ,
<jaoziN> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<sk0l-geek> pra falar a verdade eu nem usei o vista
<sk0l-geek> ela é bom ?
<sk0l-geek> do XP pulei direto pro WIndows 7
<sk0l-geek> o vista é bom ?
<Guevara> o ubuntu possui suporte a Atheros, é só clicar no icone de redes jaoziN, veja se o driver esta habilitado em sistema>administração>drivers de hardware
<jaoziN> o drive é o ath5
<Guevara> é
<Guevara> conecte na rede cabeada pra baixar o driver
<jaoziN> mais eu não consigo em chegar nenhuma rede
<jaoziN> já com o windows eu consigo
<Guevara> entao, vc precisa habilitar o driver
<jaoziN> como faço
<Guevara> va em sistema>administração>drivers de hardware
<Guevara> mas faça isso com o cabe de rede espetado
<Guevara> pq ele vai baixar o driver da internet
<jaoziN> então o único hardware que ele encontra para instalar drive é do modem
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: se pôr o SP1 fica bom
<jaoziN> fax modem
<sk0l-geek> to baixando o openSUSE-11.3-DVD-x86_64.iso     /      tamanho:4.18GB ;  Completo:1.88GB / 44%
<Guevara> espete na rede cabeada e mande atualizar o sistema jaoziN, ele deve reconhecer
<sk0l-geek> rafael mais a fãma do vista é q ele é uma bosta total
<sk0l-geek> é verdade?
<jaoziN> então Guevara
<jaoziN> meu sistema está todo configurado
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: eu gostei do openSUSE, mas ele é diferente do ubuntu
<jaoziN> estava pesquisando na internet
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: se comparar com windows 7, com certeza
<jaoziN> alguns forum pede que eu instale o madwifi[
<Guevara> jaoziN: rode iwconfig, aparece a interface wireless?
<jaoziN> posso lhe passar a url do forum ubuntuforum
<jaoziN> lá coloquei todas as informações
<jaoziN> de drive entre outros.
<Alex-Musicman> credo
<Alex-Musicman> [20:16:12] <marcos> vc  é  a patriceia?
<Alex-Musicman> [20:16:28] <marcos> patricia
<Alex-Musicman> [20:18:51] <--- marcos (~marcos@unaffiliated/marcos) has quit [Client Quit]
<Guevara> poste o comando iwconfig e ifconfig jaoziN
<rafaelsoaresbr> vou jantar agora (são 9:07 aqui)
<Alex-Musicman> haeuha
<Guevara> http://pastebin.com jaoziN
<marcos> eu  nao
<Alex-Musicman> agora pensa q sou Patricia|off
<Alex-Musicman> hauehae
<peregrinator_six> Alex-Musicman, 0o
<peregrinator_six> ?
<sk0l-geek> mas tipo o windows acho q defenitivamente me larguei dele
<sk0l-geek> mas tipo o Tal do Mac OS X akilo presta meu ?
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkk
<lekegf_> Guevara: putz nao baixa, a página só fica carregando
<Guevara> veja outro link pelo google lekegf_  so jogar o nome la
<peregrinator_six> sk0l-geek, se presta ou não eu não sei, mas vc pode testar em casa e agora se vc quiser, quer...?!
<lekegf_> Guevara: estou fazendo isso :D procurando....
<ecanto> Opa.
<peregrinator_six> sk0l-geek, e ai man, vai ou não querer...?!
<sk0l-geek> desculpa ai
<sk0l-geek> por demorar respender
<sk0l-geek> eu quero testar sim
<sk0l-geek> como
<sk0l-geek> ?
<peregrinator_six> sk0l-geek, sk0l-geek, http://ubuntued.info/tema-29-macbuntu
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<sk0l-geek> pera ai q ta carregando aki
<peregrinator_six> sk0l-geek, tranquilidade man. :)
<lekegf_> Guevara: consegui fazer o download. o próximo passo é fazer um backup do xorg.conf como fazer isso?
<jaoziN> lekegf_, mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.bkp
<Guevara> cp /etc/X11/ depois sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.bkp.conf lekegf_
<Patricia> Alex-Musicman: :O
<jaoziN> lekegf_, tar -zcvf arquivo.tar.gz arquivo
<sk0l-geek> o rafael que massa esse link em
<Patricia> Alex-Musicman: mas isso nao foi ontem?
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkkk
<sk0l-geek> maior lokura cara
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkk
<Alex-Musicman> Patricia: ta vendo os amigos q tu me arruma? hauehaue
<lekegf_> Guevara: o comando mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.bkp retorna isso: mv: impossível obter estado de `xorg.conf': Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Patricia> Alex-Musicman mas isso foi ontem ne?
<Guevara> lekegf_: roda o que eu postei
<Alex-Musicman> foi hj
<Alex-Musicman> no meu pvt
<Alex-Musicman> eu ia responder pra ele que eu sou Patricia, mas só depois de meia noite
<Patricia> Alex-Musicman ¬¬
<lekegf_> Guevara:
<lekegf_> root@fuhrmann-Positivo-Mobile:/home/fuhrmann#  mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.bkp
<lekegf_> mv: impossível obter estado de `xorg.conf': Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<lekegf_> root@fuhrmann-Positivo-Mobile:/home/fuhrmann# cp /etc/X11/
<lekegf_> cp: falta o operando arquivo de destino após `/etc/X11/'
<lekegf_> Experimente "cp --help" para mais informações.
<lekegf_> root@fuhrmann-Positivo-Mobile:/home/fuhrmann# cp xorg.conf xorg.bkp.conf
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: quem te passou o link foi o peregrinator_six
<Alex-Musicman> depois de meio dia sou Alex novamente
<lekegf_> cp: impossível obter estado de `xorg.conf': Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Guevara> aff
<Patricia> Alex-Musicman O.o
<Guevara> lekegf_: cd /etc/X11/
<Guevara> depois roda ls, ve se aparece o Xorg.conf
<Alex-Musicman> Patricia: <3 :*****
<vitorlobo> Patricia: vc gosta da escola?
<Guevara> xorg.conf lekegf_
<Patricia> vitorlobo: nao muito nao gosto de rede social
<sk0l-geek> oO desculpa ai
<sk0l-geek> kkkkk
<Patricia> Alex-Musicman: :**
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, é open source man, o credit é de todos nós! :D
<lekegf_> Guevara: root@fuhrmann-Positivo-Mobile:/etc/X11# ls
<lekegf_> app-defaults             openbox  xkb         Xsession
<lekegf_> cursors                  rgb.txt  Xreset      Xsession.d
<lekegf_> default-display-manager  X        Xreset.d    Xsession.options
<lekegf_> fonts                    xinit    Xresources  Xwrapper.config
<lekegf_> root@fuhrmann-Positivo-Mobile:/etc/X11# xorg.conf
<lekegf_> xorg.conf: comando não encontrado
<lekegf_> root@fuhrmann-Positivo-Mobile:/etc/X11#
<vitorlobo> Patricia: vc se sente madura demais para o nível de conversa, mentalidade das pessoas da tua sala?, turma?
<Alex-Musicman> Patricia: mas estuda né rsrs
<rafaelsoaresbr> peregrinator_six: hehe
<Patricia> vitorlobo nemmmmmmmmmmm
<Patricia> Alex-Musicman nao :(
<lekegf_> Guevara: o que está acontecendo? da para pular essa parte?
<rafaelsoaresbr> peregrinator_six: você usa processador AMD?
<vitorlobo> Patricia: ah que bom =]
<Patricia> Alex-Musicman so bater papo :)
<Alex-Musicman> kkkk
<Alex-Musicman> já repetiu de série?
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, AMD2 Sempron
<Patricia> Alex-Musicman nao
<vitorlobo> Patricia: qual materia você menos gosta ou odeia?
<Patricia> vitorlobo :S
<Alex-Musicman> eu uso Semprom tb rsrs
<Patricia> tuga
<Alex-Musicman> os[Linux 2.6.24-28-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[1 x AMD Sempron(tm) 2200+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 1.50GHz] mem[Physical: 1.4GB, 45.4% free] disk[Total: 104.9GB, 13.1% free] video[Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter] sound[EMU10K1 - SB Live 5.1 [SB0220]]
<Alex-Musicman> Alex-Musicman's Uptime: 23:29:04 up 10 days,  6:28,  8 users,  load average: 0.70, 0.67, 0.57
<peregrinator_six> Alex-Musicman, \o/
<Alex-Musicman> 10 dias ligado
<rafaelsoaresbr> peregrinator_six: estou partindo pra nova família intel core i
<Guevara> o 10.10 nao tem o xorg.conf ou ele nao foi criado pelo sistema lekegf_, vc precisa ler o tutorial e fazer o backup do arquivo responsavel pela configuração do seu video, se vc pular pode continuar, mas depois é possivel que se houver alguma falha vc precise restaurar a parte de video em modo de segurança
<vitorlobo> legal man 10 dias ligado mas......idai?
<peregrinator_six> Alex-Musicman, tá de Debian né sem vergonha...?! xP
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Alex-Musicman> to não
<vitorlobo> q merda da porra na moral uns cara vem arrotando hardware eu não sei o que pensar desses caras
<vitorlobo> de boa na humildade
<Alex-Musicman> é que esse xchat compilei na unha e criei o .deb pelo checkinstall
<vitorlobo> q merda é essa
<Alex-Musicman> aí reconhece como debian
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahuahuaa
<adorilson> lekegf_, tá procurando o xorg.conf é?
<vitorlobo> Patricia: seu pai é separado da tua mae?
<lekegf_> Guevara: não, nem sei onde procurar. hauhauhua vou ver na central de programas
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, intel quero nem saber, caro pra caramba e as vezes nem faz a mesma coisa... :O
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Patricia> vitorlobo meu pai nao esta bem com minha madrasta nao, parece q eles estao brigados
<adorilson> Guevara, onde o Ubuntu está colocando as configurações que deveriam estar no xorg.conf ?
<vitorlobo> Patricia: a...tua mae é falecida foi mal..me esqueci =\
<Patricia> vitorlobo eu vi umas coisas q ela mandou para ele e é o :Ô abafa o caso
<vitorlobo> Patricia: se n for xifre ainda tem volta
<vitorlobo> =]
<Alex-Musicman> normal :)
<Patricia> nao e nao
<rafaelsoaresbr> peregrinator_six: verdade, AMD tem mehor custo benefício, mas a diferença do i5 pro Phenom II X4 era pequena, ambos quad-core
<Alex-Musicman> é cada vez comum hj em dia separação de pais e etc
<Patricia> vitorlobo: frescuras mesmo ^^
<vitorlobo> Patricia: vc gosta dela?
<Guevara> adorilson: eu to no 10.04 e aqui tem xorg.conf, no 10.10 eu nao sei
<Patricia> vitorlobo: sim
<Alex-Musicman> não é frescuras, e sim emisse :P
<Patricia> Alex-Musicman: naoo
<vitorlobo> Patricia: espero q eles n separem é bom ter uma familia completa ou quase
<rafaelsoaresbr> adorilson: o ubuntu não usa mais xorg.conf, o aplicativo usado pra configurar vídeo agora é o XRandR
<lekegf_> Guevara: vou pular esse parte então, fuck se der errado, quem na arrisca não petisca
<Patricia> vitorlobo sim, ela é legal :)
<Guevara> se der zica restaura no modo segur lekegf_
<vitorlobo> Patricia: http://www.orkut.com.br/Main#CommTopics?cmm=1045572
<vitorlobo> olha q raridade
<Patricia> tah logo logo vou ver
<marcos> o amsn2 ja pode  ser  usado?
<peregrinator_six> Pandora, vc por aqui...?! ^^
<adorilson> Guevara, ah várias versoes que o Ubuntu nao tem mais o xorg.conf
<lekegf_> Guevara: vc sabe como faz para ir no desktop com o terminal para eu instalar o driver?
<Guevara> estou meio desatualizado adorilson, mas aqui o xorg.conf existe
<Guevara> use comando cd para navegar nas pastas lekegf_
<adorilson> rafaelsoaresbr, e qual o arquivo com as configurações ?
<marcos> alguem  ja  usou o amsn2?
<sk0l-geek> eu não
<lekegf_> Guevara: cd desktop = arquivo ou diretório não encontrado ¬¬"
<sk0l-geek> existe isso ?
<Ricardo__> nem existe
<Ricardo__> amsn2
<adorilson> Guevara, qual o caminho completo pra ele ?
<Guevara>  /etc/X11 adorilson
<lekegf_> Guevara: como que eu uso esse comando CD? não sei como dê um exemplo prático
<Guevara> lekegf_: cd Ár<tab>
<adorilson> Guevara, olha só
<rafaelsoaresbr> adorilson: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<adorilson> adorilson@morena-book:/etc/X11$ ls
<adorilson> app-defaults  default-display-manager  rgb.txt  xinit  xorg.conf.failsafe  Xreset.d    Xsession    Xsession.options
<adorilson> cursors       fonts                    X        xkb    Xreset              Xresources  Xsession.d  Xwrapper.config
<lekegf_> Guevara: hum foi vlw
<adorilson> tem só esse xorg.conf.failsafe que eu acho q é pq vez ou outra dá uns crash aqui
<Guevara> o sistema deve estar usando esse Xsession
<Guevara> tem vga nvidia ai?
<adorilson> Guevara, nao
<Guevara> nem ati?
<rafaelsoaresbr> adorilson: o XRandR tem interface gráfica, procura nos repositórios
<lekegf_> Guevara: ok próximo passo: "Execute the *.run file. example "sudo sh VIA_U710_UniChrome-GFX-v40072d.run"" não há nenhum arquivo acabado com .run na pasta extraida
<Patricia> alguem se alembra do comando para mudar as permissões de determinadas extensão .php find lalala srrs google it
<adorilson> Guevara, tb nao. é uma placa onboard inteal
<adorilson> intel
<Guevara> lekegf_: entra na pasta descompactada pelo terminal e roda o comando
<Guevara> adorilson: talvez seja isso, pq as offboard usam o xorg.conf para armazenar as configs
<Guevara> como eles mudam esses detalhes a cada versão fica dificil afirmar
<rafaelsoaresbr> talvez mesmo
<rafaelsoaresbr> a minha também é intel
<lekegf_> Guevara: da nisso - sh: Can't open VIA_U710_UniChrome-GFX-v40072d.run
<rafaelsoaresbr> adorilson: o que está tentando fazer?
<Guevara> lekegf_: entra na pasta e roda sudo ./VIA_U710_UniChrome-GFX-v40072d.run
<Guevara> use o <tab> pra completar o nome do arquivo lekegf_
<Guevara> use o <tab>!
<adorilson> rafaelsoaresbr, compilei o workrave do repositorio, mas ele nao executar
<adorilson> o cara disse q nao estava certo se era um bug dele, q podia ser do X mesmo
<adorilson> aí disse pra fazer uma conf no xorg.conf
<adorilson> caso vc nao conhece, tou falando desse cara http://workrave.org/
<lekegf_> Guevara: cara mas não tem esse arquivo na pasta, nem ocultado. o terminal diz "comando não encontrado"
<Guevara> lekegf_: se vc salvou o arquivo compactado e descompactou, tem q existir, vc deve estar errando em algo ai
<Guevara> daqui q eu nao vou saber
<lekegf_> Guevara: T_T vou refazer a operação, agora deu para baixar o arquivo do site, eram diferentes (o que eu baixei agr e o que tinha baixando antes, embora o nome fosse o mesmo)
<Guevara> beleza
<Guevara> so presta atenção onde esta salvando
<marcos> acho  q  nesse  ano  sai  o amsn2
<odair_sr> dae
<odair_sr> buenas!
<rafaelsoaresbr> adorilson: interessante programa
<lekegf_> Guevara: não tem o arquivo "sudo sh VIA_U710_UniChrome-GFX-v40072d.run" então eu executei o arquivo "vinstall"
<lekegf_> Guevara: install the via driver!
<lekegf_> .........[: 196: via_chrome9: unexpected operator
<lekegf_> [: 196: via_chrome9: unexpected operator
<lekegf_> ...-e ...done!
<lekegf_> -e Caution!!
<ubottu-br> lekegf_: Error: Missing "]".  You may want to quote your arguments with double quotes in order to prevent extra brackets from being evaluated as nested commands.
<lekegf_> -e Need reboot the system!
<lekegf_> fuhrmann@fuhrmann-Positivo-Mobile:~/Área de Trabalho/5.75.32.87a-u1004-55689$
<lekegf_> Guevara: acho que deu :O
<rafaelsoaresbr> adorilson: então o programa não fucionou?
<thez> alguem ai sabe
<odair_sr> oque?
<thez> se o ubuntu tem como instalar as libs32 ?
<Guevara> lekegf_: se ele instalou sem erros,  so dar reboot ai
<lekegf_> Guevara: agora tenho que reiniciar o pc e torcer para aparecer a tela :D
<lekegf_> Guevara: só uma coisa, qual o comando para recuperar em modo de segurança caso dê zebra?
<Guevara> isso ai lekegf_, se der zica ja sabe, aperta o esc no grub e entra em modo seguro
<thez> pelo jeito n
<thez> HAUahauHAUhauHUAHuahUHAUhau
<Guevara> recovery mode
<adorilson> rafaelsoaresbr, não. deixa eu ver se encontro o bug q registrei aqui
<odair_sr> falow pessoal....
<thez> ubuntu-10.04-minimal_10.04_i386 (230.54MB)  | ubuntu-10.10-minimal_10.10_amd64 (294.07MB) | ubuntu-9.10-x86_64 (328.95MB)
<thez> qual recomendam?
<thez> que de para mim usar coisas de 32bits
<thez> ?
<lekegf_> Guevara: beleza :D :D :D valeu muuuuuuuito pela ajuda vc foi muito camarada
<Guevara> flw, mas canta vitoria depois de dar o reboot
<thez> pelo jeito ninguem sabe
<thez> vou nessa
<thez> tem alguma outra rede que de suporte a linux?
<lekegf_> Guevara: pode crer, eu voltarei. hsuehua tomara que dps disso td apareça a imagem da pc na tv. Hora da verdade vou nessa
<rafaelsoaresbr> thez: dá pra instalar o libs32 sim
<Guevara> é
<thez> rafaelsoaresbr no centOS 5.5 ?
<lekegf_> Guevara: xD valeu flw
<Guevara> o/
<lekegf_> Guevara: =*
<rafaelsoaresbr> thez: ?! no ubuntu ou no CentOS?
<Haddem> eh o que euquero saber ne
<Haddem> no ubuntu tem?
<Haddem> ubuntu-10.04-minimal_10.04_i386 (230.54MB)  | ubuntu-10.10-minimal_10.10_amd64 (294.07MB) | ubuntu-9.10-x86_64 (328.95MB)
<vitorlobo>  http://pyscript.blogspot.com/
<Haddem> qual deles voce recomenda, rafaelsoaresbr?
<vitorlobo> =]
<Kazenin> Haddem:
<Haddem> oi
<Kazenin> por eliminação corta o 9.10
<rafaelsoaresbr> Haddem: no site do ubuntu (pelo menos até a versão 10.04) eles não recomendavem o uso do 64bits
<Kazenin> pois o suporte já acaba em abril/11
<Haddem> ubuntu-10.04-minimal_10.04_i386 (230.54MB)  | ubuntu-10.10-minimal_10.10_amd64 (294.07MB)
<Kazenin> aíiiiiiiiii
<Haddem> minimal eu teria como instalar as libs32?
<em> hey anyone here speak English?
<Haddem> pq no amd64 nao tem
<Haddem> hehe
<Kazenin> usando o bom senso eu ia de 10.04 pq sou mto conservador
<Kazenin> se um LTS me atende
<rafaelsoaresbr> Haddem: mas é possível instalar aquela biblioteca sim, por exemplo pra rodar o plugin do flash
<Kazenin> pra q ir para um legacy ?
<Kazenin> entao recomendo o 10.04
<rafaelsoaresbr> em: what's up? hehe
<Haddem> Kazenin mas se eu colocar ele
<Haddem> eu instalo as libs32?
<Kazenin> sim
<rafaelsoaresbr> Kazenin: está certo, vai de 10.04 Haddem, espera o 10.10 "amadurecer"
<Haddem> vamos ver
<em> rafaelsoaresbr: hi. please see your query.
<Kazenin> é num netbook Haddem ?
<Haddem> nah
<Haddem> root@haddem:~# uname -a;id;uptime
<Haddem> Linux haddem 2.6.18-194.17.1.el5.028stab070.7 #1 SMP Fri Oct 1 14:17:14 MSD 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Haddem> pronto
<rafaelsoaresbr> em: okay
<Haddem> root@haddem:~# apt-get install lib32-libs
<Haddem> Reading package lists... Done
<Haddem> Building dependency tree
<Haddem> Reading state information... Done
<Haddem> (ecanto)~%: Couldn't find package lib32-libs
<Haddem> nao acha
<vitorlobo> com esse conhecimento explicito sobre o linux, vocês tiram qto ao mes?
<Andre_Gondim> !paste Haddem
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'paste Haddem' not found
<Kazenin> ei Haddem que distro é essa ?
<Haddem> Kazenin ubuntu
<Haddem> ue
<Kazenin> ixi
<Andre_Gondim> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Haddem> foi o que voces me recomendo
<Kazenin> com esse kernel ??
<Kazenin> num é não pow
<Haddem> root@haddem:~# cat /etc/issue
<Haddem> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS \n \l
<vitorlobo> com esse conhecimento explicito sobre o linux, vocês tiram qto ao mes?
<Kazenin> vitorlobo:  ???
<vitorlobo> ue
<vitorlobo> to perguntando
<vitorlobo> pq sinceramente isso enche o saco
<vitorlobo> nego vem arrogando hardware..com um mimimi do caralho por aparentar saber de linux
<vitorlobo> eu fico me perguntando
<vitorlobo> " e dai caralho? " tu sustenta tua familia com essa caralhada toda?
<vitorlobo> rpz é uma onda da zorra isso
<vitorlobo> em toda área tem alguém para debater sobre software
<vitorlobo> geralmente nao é nada edificante...mas há de fato oportunidades boas e edificantes
<Andre_Gondim> vitorlobo, não use palavrão no canal, seja gentil
<vitorlobo> quando há um foco construtivo por assim dizer
<vitorlobo> entao fiz essa singela pergunta
<vitorlobo> sem muita ofensa
<vitorlobo> uma gentil pergunta inclusive
<vitorlobo> =]
<Kazenin> vitorlobo: arrogando hardware ? acho que não fui eu, fui ?
<vitorlobo> arrotando =]
<vitorlobo> ou vomitando
<vitorlobo> la na faculdade por exemplo
<vitorlobo> o pessoal usa windows
<vitorlobo> mas basta um dizer q usa linux
<ronaldo_> Pessol boa noite !!! alguem poderia me ajudar a instalar uma adptador wireless no ubuntu 10.10 ????????????????????
<vitorlobo> q o restante fica tipo que querendo tirar conhecimento do cara " a como instala isso, aquilo, sudo oq mesmo? " , ah, pena q linux n roda os games q windows roda, etc etc etc...um papinho se me permite dizer " pau no cú do caralho " que n leva ninguém a lugar nenhum
<rafaelsoaresbr> ronaldo_: eu estou lá
<vitorlobo> e totalmente redundante
<vitorlobo> é rídiculo
<ronaldo_> se alguem poder me dar um suporte eu pago $$$$$
<Guevara> ronaldo_: é so falar qual é o seu adaptador
<adorilson> rafaelsoaresbr, achei. olha isso http://issues.workrave.org/show_bug.cgi?id=923
<rafaelsoaresbr> ronaldo_: eu estou no canal ##club-ubuntu
<ronaldo_> Rafael vc pode me ajudar?????
<rafaelsoaresbr> ronaldo_: vá para o ##club-ubuntu e posso traduzir para você
<ronaldo_> estou usando o tplink tl-wn321G
<Kazenin> vitorlobo: velho eu trabalho pro Estado administrando rede linux e não é ruim o troco não.... mas tb nem dou trela pra usuário por la não fico mais aqui na boa mermo
<vitorlobo> kazemin: espero q sem ofensa vc tenha entendido bem o meu incomodo
<ronaldo_> Guevara vc pode me ajudar ?????
<vitorlobo> é algo bem frequente por aqui...bem como lá fora....é muito tosco e nojento isso
<Guevara> ronaldo_: diga qual é o problema
<Kazenin> vitorlobo: agora entendi
<vitorlobo> é como você comprar uma moto hiper cara e sair arrotando as peças que compõe a moto só para dar a entender que isso tem alguma importancia relevante em alguma coisa.  porra o cara é foda...tem peça x,y,z e o motor dele é barulhento .....caralho man, q merda q eu quero la saber dessas porra nada..... se fosse algo relativo a trabalho, a aprendizado, a algo realmente edificante na comunidade linux, open source coisa e tal
<vitorlobo> bELEZA
<Kazenin> o sistema tá evoluindo mas o usuário só evolui se correr atrás
<vitorlobo> agora oq mais vejo é esse superficialismo barato....é foda
<ronaldo_> Guevara preciso instalar essa placa na minha maquina
<Guevara> sim, mas o que vc fez ate agora ronaldo_
<Guevara> ?
<Kazenin> vitorlobo: eu converso com os meus professores de pós graduação sobre padronização
<ronaldo_> olha baixei o driver para linux e windows estou usando programa de instalação de driver para windows do ubuntu
<rafaelsoaresbr> ronaldo_: eu nunca fiz, mas posso te guiar, deixa eu ver se encontro uma solução no google
<ronaldo_> mas quando busco o arquivo .inf para funciona
<rafaelsoaresbr> ronaldo_: qual a extenção do arquivo?
<vitorlobo> Kazenin: padronização do que?
<Guevara> aff
<Guevara> para td
<ronaldo_> no google me falar para usar o driver para windows e usar o programa do ubuntu para instalar
<Guevara> 1º - nao instale nada antes de ter certeza que o ubuntu reconheceu, 2º esqueça o windows, 3º espete o adaptador e depois rode o comando iwconfig
<ronaldo_> perai
<rafaelsoaresbr> ronaldo_: ah entendo, pode me passar o link?
<Guevara> outra dica, adaptador usab vai aparecer no comando lsusb, la vc confere qual é o chipset do adaptador ronaldo_, nao sai instalando nada ao léu
<Guevara> usb*
<rafaelsoaresbr> ronaldo_: você tem o cd com drivers?
<Porcks> ronaldo_: depois de conectar o adaptador va em um terminal e digite dmesg ele vai mostrar se o adptador foi localizado pelo ubuntu
<sk0l-geek> flw galera
<sk0l-geek> fui
<sk0l-geek> depois eu entro
<rafaelsoaresbr> flws
<ronaldo_> quando rodei o dmesg me new low usb device
<ronaldo_> Porcks ?
<lekegf> Guevara: a não deu certp =( consegui recuperar o ambiente gráfico pelo menos, mas a imagem não aparece na tv.....
<Guevara> lekegf: no seu lspci nao aparece a unichrome?
<Porcks> ronaldo_: certo agora digita ifconfig ve se aparece wlan0
<lekegf> Guevara: não
<lekegf> Guevara: será que se eu instalar aquele driverpara OpenGL funciona?
<ronaldo_> Porcks , não aparece ...so mostra a eth1 e etho
<Guevara> lekegf: sem saber qual é o modelo da placa fica dificil afirmar qualquer coisa
<rafaelsoaresbr> ronaldo_: você obteve um hardware problemático hein
<Guevara> ronaldo_: lsusb
<Porcks> ronaldo_: tenta iwconfig
<ronaldo_> Porcks, estou um note da dell , mas preciso instalar esse placa
<lekegf> Guevara: ahsuehuas verdade pior eu para antes que faça m*
<ronaldo_> perai
<lekegf> Guevara: vou ligar pro suporte da positivo amanhã e perguntar pq não pega
<Guevara> lekegf: essa placa é horrivel, mas sabendo qual é o modelo fica mais facil acahar a dica
<ronaldo_> porcks, rodei
<Guevara> achar*
<Guevara> ronaldo_: lsusb aparece o q?
<Porcks> ronaldo_: mostrou so eth?
<ronaldo_> porcks, aparece informações da eth1
<lekegf> Guevara: deixa queto, esse notebook que é tosco msm. Mas e se eu comprar aquele cabo com uma saída HDMI e outra VGA, adiantaria algo?
<Guevara> mas seu laptop nao tem hdmi lekegf
<lekegf> Guevara: sim mas a TV tem, e eu estava vendo no manual da TV que tem um cabo que em uma ponta é HDMI e na outra é VGA
<Guevara> entao beleza
<failover> Galera, alguem conhece um serviço que permita eu acessar minha máquina de casa a partir do trabalho via SSH ?
<lekegf> Guevara: apareceria a imagem na tv?
<rafaelsoaresbr> lekegf: não existe adaptador VGA para HDMI, pode ter algum conversor
<Guevara> lekegf: teria que aparecer mas desde que a sua vga possua o driver instalado
<Guevara> o lance é ter o driver instalado e ver no manual como habilitar a saida vga do laptop
<Guevara> fazendo isso é so colocar a tv no modo correto pra receber o sinal
<ronaldo_> porcks ???
<vitorlobo>  http://pyscript.blogspot.com/
<vitorlobo>  http://pyscript.blogspot.com/
<vitorlobo> =]
<Guevara> por isso eu falo pro pessoal, nao comprar CCE, Positivo, Intelbrás
<Porcks> ronaldo_: parece q o ubuntu não tem o driver pra esssa placa
<ronaldo_> tambem acho
<vitorlobo> esse Jdownloader é fodastico hein
<rafaelsoaresbr> ronaldo_: Sua placa funciona usando o ndiswrapper (http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=TP-Link_TL-WN321G)
<lekegf> Guevara:vdd não existe eu vi errado, é HDMI - HDMI ou HMDI - HDMI/DVI
<ronaldo_> Porcks, mas baixei o driver do site da tplink
<lekegf> Guevara: pois é esse notebook não foi uma boa compra, ainda mais pq veio com Vista Starter kkkkk
<Porcks> ronaldo_: vc pode tentar pelo ndisgtk pra usar o driver do windows mas não sei se fica bom apt-get install ndisgtk
<Guevara> lekegf: então ja era
<Guevara> sem hdmi esqueça
<lekegf> Guevara: =/
<ronaldo_> ja instalei
<Guevara> comprou errado, fazer o q
<lekegf> Guevara: blz valeu pela ajuda de qqer jeito vou nessa, ao menos aprendi a navegar nas pastas usando cd :P
<Guevara> isso
<Guevara> sempre se aprende algo novo
<lekegf> Guevara: huahuahua pois é não foi perda total
<ronaldo_> esse ndisgtk é por onde instalo pelo proprio ubuntu usando driver do windows .inf ne ?
<lekegf> Guevara: valeu vou nessa flw
<Guevara> flw lekegf
<ronaldo_> Porcks, ja feito dessa forma que vc me falou
<Porcks> ronaldo_: e nada?
<ronaldo_> não funcionou
<ronaldo_> Porcks ,  teria como vc acessa a maquina remoto par dar uma olhada ?
<Stylles> ai galera alguem na atividade..
<Porcks> ronaldo_: da uma pesquisada no google provavelmente vai ter q compilar um driver
<ronaldo_> pelo comando tar ?
<Stylles> to precisando de uma for;a pra configurar o bind9
<Stylles> alguem se habilita ai
<Porcks> ronaldo_: da um lsusb e cola a linha da placa de rede ai
<ronaldo_> como eu copio do terminal a linha ?
<ronaldo_> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 148f:2070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2070 Wireless Adapte
<ronaldo_> Porcks, root@ronaldo-Vostro-3300:/home/ronaldo# lsusb
<ronaldo_> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 04fc:05da Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd
<ronaldo_> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 148f:2070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2070 Wireless Adapter
<ronaldo_> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<ronaldo_> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<ronaldo_> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 413c:8160 Dell Computer Corp.
<ronaldo_> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 413c:8162 Dell Computer Corp.
<ronaldo_> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 413c:8161 Dell Computer Corp.
<ronaldo_> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0c45:6481 Microdia
<ronaldo_> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:0138 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<ronaldo_> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)
<ronaldo_> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<ronaldo_> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<ronaldo_> Porcks viu os dados que eu colei ???
<pibarnas> =o
<Stylles> ronaldo_:  diz ai
<Stylles> o que ta tentando instalar
<ronaldo_> opa
<ronaldo_> uma placa tplink tl-wn321g
<ronaldo_> no ubuntu 10.10
<ermi> boa noite para todos
<peregrinator_six> ermi, bom dia! x)
<ronaldo_> stylles, pode me ajudar ?
<Stylles> ronaldo_:  vou tentar
<rafaelsoaresbr> ronaldo_: instala o ndisgtk
<ronaldo_> ja instalei
<ronaldo_> stylles, vamos la
<Stylles> ronaldo_:  versao v4 ou v1
<rafaelsoaresbr> ronaldo_: desabilite os drivers free (que vem por default)
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, sabe me dizer se o Ubuntu roda video em .mkv...?!
<rafaelsoaresbr> peregrinator_six: roda, é instalar o RealPlayer para linux
<ronaldo_> acho que é V1
<peregrinator_six> mas o vlc não roda não man...?!
<ronaldo_> como eu faço para desabilitar os driver free ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> ronaldo_: roda o comando sudo lsmod e posta o resultado em http://paste.ubuntu.com
<rafaelsoaresbr> peregrinator_six: se eu me lembro roda sim, mas eu fiz em uma versão mais antiga
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=63592.0
<rafaelsoaresbr> peregrinator_six: você instalou o ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<peregrinator_six> acho que roda mesmo! :)
<ronaldo_> root@ronaldo-Vostro-3300:/home/ronaldo# sudo lsmod
<ronaldo_> Module                  Size  Used by
<ronaldo_> ndiswrapper           184207  0
<ronaldo_> parport_pc             26058  0
<ronaldo_> ppdev                   5556  0
<ronaldo_> rfcomm                 33811  4
<ronaldo_> binfmt_misc             6599  1
<ronaldo_> sco                     7998  2
<pibarnas> =o
<ronaldo_> bnep                    9542  2
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, com certeza man!
<ronaldo_> l2cap                  37008  16 rfcomm,bnep
<peregrinator_six> :)
<ronaldo_> joydev                  8735  0
<ronaldo_> btusb                  10969  2
<Stylles> ronaldo_:  onde posso te mandar o driver
<ronaldo_> bluetooth              50500  9 rfcomm,sco,bnep,l2cap,btusb
<ronaldo_> snd_hda_codec_idt      54887  1
<ronaldo_> i915                  291004  3
<ronaldo_> snd_hda_intel          22107  2
<ronaldo_> snd_hda_codec          87552  2 snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel
<ronaldo_> snd_hwdep               5040  1 snd_hda_codec
<ronaldo_> drm_kms_helper         30200  1 i915
<ronaldo_> snd_pcm                71475  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec
<ronaldo_> drm                   168054  4 i915,drm_kms_helper
<ronaldo_> snd_seq_midi            4588  0
<ronaldo_> snd_rawmidi            17783  1 snd_seq_midi
<ronaldo_> snd_seq_midi_event      6047  1 snd_seq_midi
<ronaldo_> snd_seq                47174  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
<ronaldo_> snd_timer              19067  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
<ronaldo_> snd_seq_device          5744  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
<ronaldo_> snd                    49006  13 snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<ronaldo_> lib80211_crypt_tkip     7736  0
<ronaldo_> dell_wmi                2852  0
<ronaldo_> dell_laptop             5730  0
<ronaldo_> psmouse                59033  0
<ronaldo_> dcdbas                  5402  1 dell_laptop
<ronaldo_> serio_raw               4022  0
<ronaldo_> soundcore                880  1 snd
<ronaldo_> snd_page_alloc          7120  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
<ronaldo_> i2c_algo_bit            5168  1 i915
<ronaldo_> uvcvideo               55847  0
<ronaldo_> video                  18712  1 i915
<ronaldo_> intel_agp              26360  2 i915
<ronaldo_> videodev               43098  1 uvcvideo
<ronaldo_> wl                   1959533  0
<ronaldo_> lib80211                5058  2 lib80211_crypt_tkip,wl
<ronaldo_> intel_ips              11101  0
<ronaldo_> output                  1883  1 video
<ronaldo_> agpgart                32011  2 drm,intel_agp
<ronaldo_> lp                      7342  0
<ronaldo_> v4l1_compat            13359  2 uvc
<ronaldo_> vc pegou onde ? ja tinha baixado do site da tplink
<ronaldo_> o meu e-mail e msn é ronaldo @startcomputer.com.br
<ronaldo_> Stylles
<Stylles> ronaldo_:  ta na mao o driver so instalar
<ronaldo_> perai
<ronaldo_> recebi pelo e-mai
<ronaldo_> Stylles me ajuda a instalar ?
<Ayrton> ronaldo_, flood não é permitido neste canal
<Ayrton> !paste | ronaldo_
<ubottu-br> ronaldo_: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Stylles> ronaldo_:  opa
<Stylles> pera ai ja vejo
<ronaldo_> o comando é esse : root@ronaldo-Vostro-3300:/home/ronaldo# tar -xvjf 20091234051713.zip.tar.bz2
<Stylles> ronaldo_:  siga o readme
<ronaldo_> não entendi
<Stylles> ronaldo_:  tar -jxvf 200..........
<Stylles> dentro da pasta module vai ter o readme
<Stylles> segue ele que vai dar sucesso total
<ronaldo_> não foi com esse comando : root@ronaldo-Vostro-3300:/home/ronaldo# tar -xvjf 20091234051713.zip.tar.bz2
<Stylles> ronaldo_:  que comando
<rafaelsoaresbr> em que pasta você salvou o arquivo 20091234051713.zip.tar.bz2?
<ronaldo_> ma pasta ronaldo
<ronaldo_> o arquivo ta zipado
<pibarnas> ronaldo_: unzip
<ronaldo_> tar -jxvf 20091234051713.zip.tar.bz2
<rafaelsoaresbr> qual foi a mensagem de erro?
<ronaldo_> usei esse comando
<peregrinator_six> barna_, bom dia cabra! \o/
<ronaldo_> tar (child): 20091234051713.zip.tar.bz2: Não é possível open: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<ronaldo_> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<ronaldo_> tar: Child returned status 2
<ronaldo_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<rafaelsoaresbr> você especificou o nome de arquivo errado, coloca o nome certo
<rafaelsoaresbr> ronaldo_:
<ronaldo_> oi
<rafaelsoaresbr> você especificou o nome de arquivo errado, coloca o nome certo
<ronaldo_> peria
<ronaldo_> perai
<ronaldo_> esse comando ta certo : tar -jxvf 200912314051713.zip.tar.bz2
<barna_> bom dia!
<ronaldo_> Stylles ???
<peregrinator_six> ronaldo_, bom dia. BRILHA NO corinthians... XP
<ronaldo_> Stylles Vai pode me ajudar ?
<peregrinator_six> fserve, bom dia man.
<fserve> bom dia
<fserve> to saindo
<peregrinator_six> gbs,  poderia ajudar o ronaldo_
<peregrinator_six> a sim...
<peregrinator_six> valeu então, bom dia ai pra ti....
<maraujo_3> dia a todos
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, bom dia.
<peregrinator_six> se não dormi não é menino...?! :P
<maraujo_3> peregrinator_six, tudo bem meu nobre?
<maraujo_3> peregrinator_six, qdo morrer so farei isso
<maraujo_3> peregrinator_six, preciso aproveitar essa estadia
<peregrinator_six> não, nesse mundo que vivemos, tudo é e sempre será muita coisa pra tá ber,,, ;)
<maraujo_3> peregrinator_six, tu usa ou conhece alguem q use o scribus?
<peregrinator_six> então...
<peregrinator_six> não...
<maraujo_3> peregrinator_six, ber?
<maraujo_3> beber?
<maraujo_3> \O/
<peregrinator_six> vetorial...?!
<maraujo_3> peregrinator_six, nao diagramação/layout
<maraujo_3> peregrinator_six, ta mais pro indesign
<peregrinator_six> um...
<maraujo_3> peregrinator_six, to fechando um frela, uma diagramação de uma revista
<maraujo_3> peregrinator_six, ai vou precisar trabalhar de casa
<peregrinator_six> entendi...
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, ajuda isso ai... http://www.google.com.br/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=scribus%2Bmanual
<maraujo_3> peregrinator_six, ajuda sim. vi algums tutos acho q no pplware
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-BR&safe=off&q=scribus%2Bvideo+aulas&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, http://www.sendspace.com/file/32v09f
<peregrinator_six> este ultimo são 34 minutos de video aula...
<maraujo_3> to lendo o wiki do scribus
<maraujo_3> como fazer cartoes de visita
<peregrinator_six> tranquilidade man, chegou a minha hora, a cama tá gritando pra eu ir trempar nela, rsrsrssrs! Bom dia e e ótima semana pra ti e família. :)
<vitorlobo> rapaz
<vitorlobo> eu n ando acompanhando essa molecada atual n
<peregrinator_six> *trepar... :p
<vitorlobo> mas fui parar pra ouvir essa banda emo restart
<vitorlobo> eu imaginava q iria ouvir uma cpm22 e tal da vida
<vitorlobo> caralho
<vitorlobo> q merda q essa gurizada anda ouvindo hein?
<vitorlobo> q porra é essa
<vitorlobo> n imaginava q fosse nesse nivel
<vitorlobo> af
<vitorlobo> baitolagem demais pra uma banda só
<peregrinator_six> vou lhe dizer que zorra é essa, é brasil... :( Bom dia!
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> rpz
<vitorlobo> como q ainda tem gente q gosta disso
<vitorlobo> merece o ouvido apodrecer e cair feito lepra de bouas
<vitorlobo> pqp
<gbs> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqKl_EOUbnE auheuaheuae sacanagem!
<stargazer> gbs, xD
<Yeah> alguém vivo ae?
<stargazer> yeah
<Yeah> stargazer, :D
<Yeah> stargazer, manja de shell script?
<stargazer> Yeah, nem hein ,-)
<Yeah> stargazer, Ah :/
<gbs> eu nao manjo
<gbs> mas tenho alguma ideia
<gbs> o q precisa?
<stargazer> Yeah, eu tenho vontande de aprende. xD
<stargazer> Yeah, to pra compra o livro do Aurelio.
<Yeah> gbs, quero saber como adiciono alguma coisa pra area de transferencia
<gbs> nice
<Yeah> stargazer, pode crer, dizem que é muito bom
<gbs> nao sei :]
<stargazer> Yeah, você ta aprendendo na raça ?
<Yeah> stargazer, sim
<Yeah> não é dificil, é bem tranquilo
<gbs> cara
<gbs> pra área de transferencia, nao faço idéia, really
<stargazer> Yeah, e legal programa em shell ?
<stargazer> Yeah, tem algum tuto pra me passa ae ?
<Yeah> o ubuntu usa o xclipboard como gerenciador, mas ele não me da opções pra fazer isso
<Yeah> stargazer, programo sim, e tenho sim
<Yeah> stargazer, http://jneves.wordpress.com/
<stargazer> Yeah, manda ae pra mim plz
<stargazer> Yeah, por que tu não compra o livro dele ?
<Yeah> stargazer, eu tenho
<Yeah> ganhei :D
<stargazer> Yeah, xD
<stargazer> Yeah, eu ia compra o do Aurelio, só que tenho outras coisas que preciso mais.
<Yeah> stargazer, pode crer
<Yeah> Vou tentar pela última vez, se não der vou dormir
<stargazer> Yeah, da pra cria o que com shell ?
<Yeah> stargazer, tudo
<Yeah> mentira
<stargazer> Yeah, da um exemplo.
<Yeah> muita coisa, muita mesmo
<Yeah> mas nada muito complexo, com interface grafica bonitona e tals
<Yeah> stargazer, atividades corriqueiras da pra automatizar tudo
<stargazer> Yeah, da um exemplo de um programa feito em shell ?
<Yeah> stargazer, Humm.. encurtador de links serve? uaehuheauhea
<stargazer> Yeah, há algo funcional.
<stargazer> mano, um dia eu vou faze turismo alternativo pelo Leste Europeu.
<Yeah> stargazer, ué, isso é funcional ehehe, mas eu entendi seu ponto
<Yeah> stargazer, seila, diz alguma coisa que você gostaria que fosse mais automatica...
<Yeah> mais simples de se fazer...
<Yeah> menos trabalhosa...
<stargazer> Yeah, não tenho idéia.
<gbs> stargazer, eu to fazendo meu projeto
<stargazer> Yeah, como eu faço um programa em shell pra liga meu pc em determinada hora ?
<stargazer> tem isso ?
<gbs> de deteção de url com conteúdo adulto, em shell
<stargazer> xD
<gbs> pra 'ligar' auehaueh é tenso hein
<Yeah> stargazer, aehueahueah não
<gbs> talvez tenha
<stargazer> gbs, então, queria algo que liga eu sei que tem programa pr desliga. xD
<gbs> pra tirar do sleep em determinada hora
<stargazer> gbs, tem que te, da pra liga uma tv.
<gbs> tv usa sleep
<gbs> ou entao outro pc ligar pela rede
<stargazer> Yeah, que tipo de programa você ta desenvolvendo ?
<Yeah> stargazer, esse daqui é um encurtador de links
<stargazer> xD
<Yeah> Vou me nessa! gbs  stargazer
<Yeah> boa noite pra vcs!
<stargazer> boa noite
<stargazer> ou o que resta dela. kk
<stargazer> vo nessa também
<YuriBokaleff3y31>  oi
<YuriBokaleff3y31>  blz man
<joilson> Bom dia a todos, alguem saberia me dizer, como evitar o login no modo single user. Obs estou usando o grub
<joilson> Grato por qualquer dica.
<ffr76> joilson,como assim ???
<ffr76> joilson,sei entrar sem pedir senha e isto q vc quer?
<joilson> Gostaria de evitar q senha do Root seja trocada e preciso q o modo single user nao possa ser usado
<joilson> Ou seja desativa o modo single user
<joilson> Ou bloquear o grub
<ffr76> joilson,como assim ?seu so esta trocando a senha root?
<gbs> joilson, loga de root e troca a senha
<ffr76> joilson,qual e o so?Ver?
<joilson> Ubuntu
<ffr76> joilson,ou vc quer saber como se troca?
<joilson> O q eu gostaria eh de vitar a violação do sistema, sei q eh possivel se logar no modo single user e apagar o senha do root, Como evitar isso?
<gbs> joilson, sudo su
<gbs> passwd
<gbs> poe uma senha
<ffr76> isto tudo junto no terminal
<joilson> Grato
<ffr76> ou #sudo passwd root
<ffr76> galera como tirar as menssagens de quem entra ou sai do xchat
<ffr76> galera alguem sabe como tirar as menssagens de quem entra ou sai do xchat
<Fisico> amigos, já baixaei a imagem do ubuntu.com, agora é só extrair do arquivo .rar e colocar em um cd?
<stellarium> @Fisico: arquivo rar??? De onde vc baixou isso?
<Fisico> stellaruim: do ubuntu-br
<Fisico> agora eu estou baixando a imagem do ubuntu.com
<Fisico> ainda não terminou
<leleobhz_> rar?
<Fisico> agora é um arquivo .iso
<leleobhz_> nao tem arquivo rar
<stellarium> O arquivo é com extensão .iso
<leleobhz_> Fisico: http://sft.if.usp.br/ubuntu-cd/
<leleobhz_> e o lugar que voce vai puxar mais rapido, considerando que voce ta usando speedy
<stellarium> Use seu programa de gravar mídias preferido para gravar a *imagem* no CD/DVD
<leleobhz_> btw, nao é .rar, mas .iso
<leleobhz_> isso. e lembre-se que nao e um cd de dados que voce vai arrastar o arquivo pra la
<leleobhz_> voce tem que gravar ele como imagem de cd
<Fisico> hum, é isso q foi meu problema anterior
<Fisico> agora to baixando do http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<stellarium> Fisico, qual foi seu problema anterior?
<Fisico> então, eu baixei do ubuntu-br, pelo torrent e também pelo dowload normal, gravei, extrai o arquivo para o cd e gravei, mas ai não bootava quando reiniciava o pc
<stellarium> Pode ter sido duas coisas:
<Fisico> hum
<Fisico> me ensina por favor
<leleobhz_> Fisico: voce nao extrai nada
<leleobhz_> Fisico: voce baixa a imagem que é um arquivo .iso
<stellarium> Fisico: Ou seu PC não estava configurado para dar boot pelo CD, ou você simplesmente gravou o arquivo no CD, sem usar a opção de gravar a imagem no CD
<leleobhz_> e no seu programa de gravar CD voce seleciona a opcao de gravar imagem de cd
<leleobhz_> issso
<Fisico> foi isso amigos
<Fisico> então
<Fisico> pelo boot pela bios tava certo
<Fisico> tanto é q eu instalei o windows
<Patricia> bom dia :)
<Fisico> bom dia
<Fisico> ai
<pibarnas> bom
<stellarium> Bom dia
<leleobhz_> Fisico: ta usando qual programa no windows pra gravar cds?
<leleobhz_> o nero?
<Fisico> asshampoo
<Fisico> ashampoo
<leleobhz_> Fisico: vish
<Fisico> pq?
<leleobhz_> programinha zoado que voce escolheu
<Fisico> sério?
<leleobhz_> serio
<Patricia> http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download
<leleobhz_> isso!
<leleobhz_> Patricia: boa
<Patricia> :) grava uma blz :D
<leleobhz_> o imgburn e bom pra isso
<Patricia> leleobhz_ ;)
<Fisico> :D
<Patricia> vou tomar cafe ate depois
<Fisico> que que eu faço então amigos, agora eu não extraio então? Gravo do jeito q está para o cd pedindo para gravar a imagem?
<stellarium> Sim
<leleobhz_> Fisico: exato
<leleobhz_> e use o imgburn de preferencia
<leleobhz_> ai não tem erro
<Fisico> esse foi o problema, eu cliquei duas vezes abriu o winrar
<Fisico> e eu extrai
<leleobhz_> eh
<leleobhz_> o winrar faz isso
<leleobhz_> Fisico: roda com o imgburn que acho que vai melhor
<Fisico> então é para gravar como do jeito q está q ele extrai sozinho na hora q boota?
<Fisico> tá, vou baixar tb
<Fisico> o imgburn
<leleobhz_> isso :D
<Fisico> obrigado amigos
<Fisico> leleopbhz: Obrigado
<Fisico> obrigado amigos
<leleobhz_> disponha
<Fisico> leleobhz_: Ai quando estiver instalado vou ter a opção de iniciar em qual sistema vou querer utilizar?
<Fisico> meu hd já está até particionado
<leleobhz_> sim sim!
<Fisico> obrigado
<leleobhz_> Fisico: ele particionaria pra voce se vc precisasse tb
<Fisico> hum
<leleobhz_> a unica exigencia pra ele conseguir redimensionar particoes windows e
<Fisico> leleobhz_: Obrigado
<leleobhz_> que ela esteja marcada como limpa, e desfragmentada
<Nilodanx52> alguema ki usa 3g no ubuntu?
<leleobhz_> Nilodanx52: pergunte. nao pergunte por perguntar
<leleobhz_> *pra
<ffr76> galera alguem sabe como tirar as menssagens de quem entra ou sai do xchat
<stellarium> Nilodanx52: Eu usei por três anos. O que vc precisa?
<Nilodanx52> queria saber se no wicd eu tenho como conectalo?
<Nilodanx52> só isso
<leleobhz_> Nilodanx52: entenda
<leleobhz_> Nilodanx52: 3G não passa de uma discagem PPP
<leleobhz_> voce consegue usar com qualquer discador
<Nilodanx52> ok
<leleobhz_> se voce tá usando algo minimalista com o wicd
<leleobhz_> eu vou logo sugerir que voce use o wvdial
<leleobhz_> porque é muito pratico conectar com ele
<Nilodanx52> obrigado
<leleobhz_> Nilodanx52: http://www.guiadohardware.net/tutoriais/3g-linux/
<leleobhz_> Nilodanx52: os parametros sao esses
<Nilodanx52> ok
<leleobhz_> qualquer discador que voce usar, voce vai precisar setar o numero que é o *99#
<leleobhz_> usuario e senha que normalmente e o nome da operadora
<leleobhz_> e principalmente
<leleobhz_> os Init 1, 2 e 3
<leleobhz_> que dizem qual é o tipo de conexao
<Nilodanx52> hum
<leleobhz_> particularmente o init 3 e o mais importante
<leleobhz_> Nilodanx52: o wvdial tem a sintaxe mais simpatica de todos, por isso mandei dele. porque pra qualquer outro discador, fica facil
<Nilodanx52> hum obrigadaço
<Patricia> voltei :D
<ffr76> patricia,senti sua falta :>)
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> pq?
<Patricia> vai sentir d novo
<Patricia> srsr
<Patricia> volto jaja
<natsha> bom dia  a todos
<stellarium> Bom dia
<vitall> bom dia
<natsha>  como faço   para desinstalar o mozilla firefox e instala-lo de novo
<natsha> alguem pode me ajudar
<vitall> ja tentou pelo caminho aplicativos => central de programas ?
<natsha>  vou tentar eu pensava que era pelo synaptic
<natsha> obrigada pela dica
<vitall> tudo bem
<Patricia> voltei :D
<vitall> bom dia
<leleobhz_> vitall: pegadinha:
<leleobhz_> ela queria desinstalar o firefox
<Patricia> vitall bom dia :)
<leleobhz_> normalmente no windows isso remove os arquivos de usuario, o que resolve boa parte dos problemas
<leleobhz_> no linux nao
<leleobhz_> por isso, quando alguem vier perguntar assim
<leleobhz_> pergunte a razao
<Patricia> leleobhz_: purge /o/
<leleobhz_> porque se for pra resolver algum problema de instabilidade, tem que remover o .mozilla primeiro por exemplo
<leleobhz_> Patricia: nao
<leleobhz_> Patricia: no linux o purge nao funciona pra remover arquivos de usuario
<leleobhz_> lembre-se
<leleobhz_> o apt NUNCA mexe no /home
<Patricia> leleobhz_ sera :P
<leleobhz_> Patricia: nao é será
<leleobhz_> ta na debian policy
<leleobhz_> snme
<Patricia> o emesene remove inteiro :S
<leleobhz_> (agora me falha a memoria)
<leleobhz_> Patricia: nao
<leleobhz_> ele remove a aplicacao
<Patricia> eos arquivos tambem
<Patricia> srrssr
<leleobhz_> mas experimente ver em ~/.config/emesene1.0/
<Patricia> troll on desculpe :P
<leleobhz_> por exemplo
<Patricia> leleobhz_ *.*
<vitall> ok leleobhz_
<vitall> vou verificar
<Patricia> leleobhz_ qual comando para desinstalar o linux?
<leleobhz_> quer via rm, via mkfs ou via fdisk/cfdisk ?
<leleobhz_> :D
<Patricia> nao
<leleobhz_> talvez até o mkfs de pra fazer com o sistema ligado :P
<Patricia> tem um proprio para isso
<Patricia> tem um comando para remover ele, sem usar outros :P
<Patricia> srrs
<leleobhz_> Patricia: voce pode fazer como os caras da sun
<leleobhz_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN6iDzesEs0
<leleobhz_> ou entao
<leleobhz_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDacjrSCeq4
<Patricia> kkk
<leleobhz_> (O segundo e muito divertido)
<Patricia> kkkkkk
<Patricia> leleobhz_ uma pergunta
<Patricia> pq o windows tem um visual tao feio?
<Patricia> srrsrrs
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> leleobhz_ (*.*)
<leleobhz_> Patricia: talvez por problemas de gosto :D
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> linus ou bill qual mais feio?
<leleobhz_> Patricia: isso já não quero te ajudar :D
<Patricia> :P
<leleobhz_> mas aviso que o Linus e casado e tem 2 filhos
<leleobhz_> (alias, snme filhAs)
<Patricia> srrsrssrsr
<Patricia> sai fora :P
<Patricia> enquete do dia
<Patricia> leleobhz_: esta ocupado?
 * leleobhz_ tem até medo de responder isso
<Patricia> leleobhz_ é sobre tempo de resposta
<Mano_Chao> bom dia galera!
<leleobhz_> Patricia: ergunte
<Patricia> leleobhz_ calma vou erguntar no outro canal
<Patricia> Mano_Chao: bom dia
<EngSkeeter> OW bom dia!
<EngSkeeter> galera, alguem aqui ja intalou o meego?
<EngSkeeter> eu gostaria de instala-lo lado a lado com o ubuntu
<EngSkeeter> ja tenho o ubuntu instalado ocupando todo o disco
<EngSkeeter> tentei instalar mas ele nao dava muitas opçoes de particionamento
<EngSkeeter> v6 sabem me dizer se eu posso reparticionar o hd com o gparted sem perder os arquivos?
<Patricia> resize :D
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<nona> alguém já configurou o gitweb?
<Calma> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<Calma> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535225/
<Calma> Diz que não foi encontrado o servidor para as atualizações
<rafaelsoaresbr> Calma: Tenta pingar o servidor, aqui eu consegui
<Calma> rafaelsoaresbr, como eu faço isso?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Calma: você fez sudo apt-get update ??
<Calma> rafaelsoaresbr, não dessa vez
<Calma> rafaelsoaresbr, simplesmente aceito o pedido de atualização do gerenciador....
<rafaelsoaresbr> Calma: que verão do ubuntu? esse pacote realmente não está lá
<rafaelsoaresbr> versão*
<Calma> rafaelsoaresbr, 10.04 para netbook
<rafaelsoaresbr> abre o terminal e digite sudo apt-get update
<Calma> rafaelsoaresbr, ok
<rafaelsoaresbr> Calma: que pedido foi este que você aceitou? pra atualizar o sistema ou pra atualizar pro ubuntu 10.10?
<Calma> rafaelsoaresbr, não! ele aquele pedido que é feito uma verificação semanal
<rafaelsoaresbr> Calma: agora abre o gerenciador de atualizações e manda ver
<sk0l-geek> iae galera
<sk0l-geek> vortei
<sk0l-geek> kkkk
<sk0l-geek> em ja volto vou tomar banho!
<Calma> rafaelsoaresbr, valeu
<ecanto> alguém usa macbook aqui?
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde.
<somatorio> boa tarde peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> somatorio, :)
<EduardeCalibal> Estava estranhando que todos ficavam falando calma mas era o apelido do cara...  :D
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, salve, salve man! :)
<EduardeCalibal> E ai.
<thiago_> Novamente estou com problemas alguém aqui pode me ajudar com esse erro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535241/
<lionan> Boa tarde
<lionan> Alguem sabe como faço para nao atualizar o kernel no ubuntu ?
<lionan> ou seja qual linha devo comentar na sources.lis
<EduardeCalibal> thiago_, desde o outro dia nunca mudou o problema?
<peregrinator_six> lionan, boa tarde.
<lionan> Boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> lionan, alguma coisa contra os Kernels...?! :P
<EduardeCalibal> thiago_, desde o outro dia nunca mudou o problema?  Poderia mandar o seu arquivo alacarte para o pastebin, é por que sua versão é diferente da minha e não consegui ver exatamente onde esta o erro da outra vez.
<EduardeCalibal> Chegou a instalar as bibliotecas relacionadas ao Cairo?
<EduardeCalibal> Reinstalar, na verdade...
<neocortex> prezados amigos alguem ai sabe como resolver o fato de o plugin de audio do EPSXE nao funfar no ubuntu 10.10?
<lionan> entao é por q é um servidor e como esta funcionando bem nao quero correr o risco de atualizar e parar de funcionar algo
<peregrinator_six> um perfeito, entendi...
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, por favor, poderia ajudar o lionan
<EduardeCalibal> lionan, tem uma opção no gerenciador de pacotes que permite fixar uma determinada versão.
<neocortex> tentei ate' compilar o plugin do source para trabalhar com ALSA mas retornou erro de parametro (pentium -m)
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, muito obrigado. :)
<lionan> vc diz no synaptic ?
<EduardeCalibal> Ubuntu ainda usa o synaptic?
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele mesmo.
<peregrinator_six> usa sim!
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver aqui e já tento de passar o processo.
<lionan> cara é um servidor e nao tem grafico nele vc nao saberia qual linha devo comentar ?
<EduardeCalibal> Por linha de comando, momento...
<lionan> ok valeu
<EduardeCalibal> Quer que não atualize kernell, mas se não atualizar manual, quem esta atualizando ele?
<EduardeCalibal> Digo, se não tentar atualizar ele simplesmente não é atualizado.
<EduardeCalibal> Salvo se algum programa fizer as atualizações para você, é o caso?
<lionan> entao é que como tem atualização de segurança no ubuntu normalmente tenho q atualizar mas ai junto as vezes tem a versao nova do kernel
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, por questões de segurança eventualmente vai ter que atualizar o kernell.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver aqui como fixar ele no apt-get.
<lionan> ahh valeu cara
<lionan> o problema é que nao quero correr o risco de parar de funcionar algum recurso da maquina
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, ai só se não atualizar nada nunca...
<EduardeCalibal> Ainda assim corre o risco de algo dar tilt do nada.
<neocortex> prezados amigos alguem ai sabe como resolver o fato de o plugin de audio do EPSXE nao iniciar no ubuntu 10.10?
<lionan> entao pretendo atualizar os programas mas nao o kernel
<EduardeCalibal> Esta receoso por que depois das atualizações de kernell o PC não levanta sozinho?
<EduardeCalibal> Pergunto por que ocorre aqui comigo.
<lionan> nao
<EduardeCalibal> Atualizo kernell e as configurações no grub ficam erradas.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai preciso configurar manualmente.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas também não uso Ubuntu...
<lionan> isso tbm
<EduardeCalibal> A configuração que quer fica nas preferências do apt.  Procurando um exemplo agora...
<EduardeCalibal> Busca no manual por  apt_preferences
<EduardeCalibal> Lá tem exemplos.
<EduardeCalibal> Vai para a linha 132 e já tem um prático.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai consegue definir versões que quer para os pacotes (vai dar trabalho) e pode manter sua lista de repositórios.
<EduardeCalibal> lionan, esta adequado para você?
<EduardeCalibal> Qualquer coisa é só chamar.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<lionan> ok valeu
<neocortex> prezados amigos alguem ai sabe como resolver o fato de os plugin de audio do EPSXE nao iniciarem no ubuntu 10.10?
<neocortex> ou pelo menos indicar o lugar ideal para procurar tal ajuda?
<lionan> cara achei a linha da sources.list que contm a atualização do kernel
<lionan> se interessar é a linha deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates main restricted
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que já passei da minha cota de repositórios...  :D
<EduardeCalibal> neocortex, tem algum erro?
<neocortex> sim
<EduardeCalibal> Manda.
<neocortex> parace-me que no 10.10 o epsxe nao consegue iniciar os plugins de audio...
<EduardeCalibal> Entendo, mas a mensagem de erro pode ajudar a achar uma solução.
<neocortex> sim, quando inicio por linha de comando consigo visualizar o erro: failed to init spu
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o spu é o processador de som...  Isso não ajuda.
<ffr76> qual o melhor jeito de fazer uma copia fiel total com comando "cp"???
<EduardeCalibal> Tem o plugin instalado?
<EduardeCalibal> ffr76, acho que o cp faz uma copia fiel.
<EduardeCalibal> Quer os atributos do arquivo também?
<ffr76> sim tudo
<EduardeCalibal> Opção -a, acho.
<EduardeCalibal> neocortex, o epsxe é o emulador de play né?
<EduardeCalibal> Se for, acho que quando testei ele (ainda no windows) tinha diversas opções para plugins de cada coisa.
<neocortex> sim, o epsxe e um emulador de playstation
<neocortex> estou usando o plugin:
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, esta usando a versão da página oficial?
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.epsxe.com/download.php
<neocortex> sim
<neocortex> com o ultimo plugin do pete bernert
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser muita coisa com problema...  Mas o por que de não funcionar me foge agora.  Precisaria de mais informações...
<neocortex> veja so, meu conjunto estava funcionando perfeito no 10.04
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.  Mas mudou as configurações do som, entre as versões, digo.
<neocortex> agora, emula normal, so o audio nao funfa
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ter que alterar em algum lugar alguma coisa.
<neocortex> olha, ate tentei compilar o plugin a partir do source...
<neocortex> porque o que e distribuido ja pronto e oss
<neocortex> e tentei compilar para ALSA
<neocortex> mas fica retornando um erro de parametro pentium -m durante o processo e da erro
<EduardeCalibal> Veio sem pluins ele...
<EduardeCalibal> Copiei da página.
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.ngemu.com/plugins.php?cat=1&os=linux
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui tem mais.
<EduardeCalibal> Vai que outro plugin de som te ajuda.
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, sṍ tem 2 ali...
<neocortex> so um segundo estou abrindo a pagina
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<neocortex> abrindo... :-)
<EduardeCalibal> Não lembro, acho que era esse emulador que eu usava...  Vou até copiar esses negócios novamente.  :D
<neocortex> ok, estava usando o PEOPS, vou tentar o eternal....
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui não estou conseguindo fazer os downloads...
<neocortex> e' mesma coisa aqui
<neocortex> aff...
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, mas deve ter em outros locais...  Quando instalei foi por repositório mas os plugins tirei de outro versão que tinha aqui.
<neocortex> pois entao, me ocorreu de baixar o psx do repo e tentar aproveitar o plugin tbm....
<neocortex> mas duvido que va funfar....
<EduardeCalibal> Ao menos não é not found.  Tempo limite pode ser a página sobrecarregada.
<neocortex> sim
<neocortex> deve ser isso
<neocortex> de toda forma, o que me parece e que no maverick eles mudaram alguma coisa na estrutura de audio...
<Platao> ola alguem aplicou aquele patch milagroso no kernel ou seguiu essa dica? funciona mesmo? http://blog.coderepository.net/2010/11/19/otimizando-o-kernel-de-seu-desktop-linux/
<Platao> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video
<neocortex> que esculachou com o jeito do plugin PEOPS do pete bernert de trabalhar....
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.zophar.net/utilities/psspuplugins/eternal-spu.html
<Platao> hahahah
<EduardeCalibal> A lista esta aqui neocortex.
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.zophar.net/utilities/psplugins.html
<EduardeCalibal> Platao, eu não gosto de arriscar, já uso versões instáveis aqui sem fazer testes...
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<Platao> entendo, estou no note e fiquei tentado a experimentar, vc viu o comparativo? no link? e realmente grande a diferença
<neocortex> muito obrigado, verificando agora mesmo
<Platao> o cara estava compilando(?) e assistindo um filme fullhd
<EduardeCalibal> Não li os detalhes, só li do que se tratava.  Eu não sei se realmente faz diferença.  De qualquer forma prefiro esperar essas coisas serem bem testadas.  Imagina que pode dar tilt e ficar tendo que fazer manutenção quando poderia estar fazendo outra coisa...
<Platao> sem duvida
<Platao> :)
<sandrossv> vo testa aqui
<Platao> eu to loco pra testar tab heeheheh
<ffr76> boa tarde alguem sabe qual o melhor jeito de fazer uma copia fiel digo total com comando "cp"???
<neocortex> bem, salvei aqui, mas so terei como testar qd chegar em casa... ainda no trabalho...
<Platao> com o cp eu nao sei mas vc ja viu algo sobre o comando dd ?
<lionan> existe o comando rsync tbm cara
<EduardeCalibal> ffr76, não te serviu com o cp?
<Platao> se for para criar imagens
<Platao> e uma boa
<EduardeCalibal> dd já usei para discos apenas...
<EduardeCalibal> Ou de partição para imagem.
<lionan> para copiar arquivos o rsync numca me deixou na mao
<ffr76> e o seguinte tenho um servidor e copio seus arquivos vindos dos terminais windows para um disco externo
<ffr76> com o comando cp -R esta apresentando algumas falhas tipo omitindo xxx arquivo
<EduardeCalibal> O rsync serve para sincronizar...  Mas isso de omitir arquivos não saberia o motivo.
<EduardeCalibal> São arquivos protegidos contra leitura?
<EduardeCalibal> Ha, tem um detalhe, não estará o Windows bloqueando esses arquivos?
<ffr76> acredito que não como root tenho total acesso
<sandrossv> vo reinicia pra ver se melhora em algo
<sandrossv> Bom, consegui ligar pelo menos xD
<sandrossv> Devia ter feito um teste antes
<neocortex> valeu a ajuda pessoal
<sandrossv> agora não sei se melhoro em algo D
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Hehehe
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, se não der tilt já é um bônus.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<sandrossv> hehe
<sandrossv> Alguem tem o link da dica do kernel la ?
<EduardeCalibal> Acho  que era esse: http://blog.coderepository.net/2010/11/19/otimizando-o-kernel-de-seu-desktop-linux/
<EduardeCalibal> Era?
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<icebreaker> alguem sabe de algum programa para desenvolvimento actionscript e flash
<icebreaker> ?
<icebreaker> sem ser o pago da adobe
<icebreaker> é claro..
<rafaelsoaresbr> perdi sua pergunta icebreaker
<icebreaker> quero saber como desenvolver em actionscript e flash no linux..
<rafaelsoaresbr> ih cara, só uso java e C
<icebreaker> uso C= gedit =-D e java eclipse
<Patricia> Voltei
<EduardeCalibal> O icebreaker já saiu...  Achei o suporte para o action script que ele havia perguntado...  :-/
<EduardeCalibal> De qualquer forma já me atualizei...  :D  AFK
<gbs> chegaram meus cds do ubuntu 10.10
<dualshoott> gbs, governo cobro alguma taxa ?
<gbs> n
<dualshoott> gbs,  ;D vo pedi o meu então
<gbs> leva 1 mes pra chegar ;P
<gbs> eu pedi no dia q saiu
<gbs> e chegou hj
<xGrind> gbs ubuntu e kubuntu?
<dualshoott> gbs, Nossa =s nem vale a pena o tempo pra ter um cd com desenho na capa =s
<gbs> ubuntu apenas
<gbs> eu peguei pra distribuir lá na facul
<xGrind> gbs eu pedi ubuntu e kubuntu
<xGrind> o 10.04 veio com ubuntu, kubuntu e ubuntu server
<dualshoott> Onde consigo o kernel do ubuntu para instalar ele do 0 ?
<xGrind> o 10.10 veio ubuntu e kubuntu no msm pacote
<evandrox> Pessoal boa tarde estou com um probleminha e preciso de ajuda
<evandrox> minha aquina tinha win xp + ubuntu em dual boot
<evandrox> fiz uma atualização no ubuntu ontem e a maquina não reiniciou mais
<evandrox> Alguem online?
<evandrox> fiz uma atualização no ubuntu ontem e a maquina não reiniciou mais
<evandrox> Alguem online?
<evandrox> Alguem online?
<evandrox> alguem pode me ajudar a localizar alguns arquivos?
<mfilipe> galera, alguém tem problemas com lentidão no ruby?
<ffr76> evandrox-pq não usa comando find
<mfilipe> executo um rake a terminar de executar
<mfilipe> evandrox: qual arquivo?
<evandrox> mfilipe, tive um problema na maquina ontem e preciso acessar varios arquivos
<evandrox> mfilipe, depois de uma atualização do ubuntu a maquina não iniciou mais
<evandrox> mfilipe, eu tinha win xp + ubuntu em dual boot
<evandrox> já fiz outra instalação do ubuntu, porém não consigo encontrar alguns arquivos que estavam na pasta pessoal e a área de trabalho
<evandrox> mfilipe, se conseguisse isso já me resolvia um problemão
<evandrox> mfilipe, a mair parte dos meus arqivos está em outra partição, ainda bem
<evandrox> mfilipe, tem déia do que posso fazer?
<evandrox> alguém tem idéia do que posso fazer?
<dualshoott> evandrox,  ta ai ?
<evandrox> sm
<evandrox> sim
<dualshoott> evandrox,  1° use um live-cd e abre o OS
<evandrox> dualshoott, ok
<dualshoott> evandrox,  2° faça um restore do grub caso use ele
<evandrox> como faço o restore?
<dualshoott> evandrox,  boa pergunta pera ai vo procura algum post
<dualshoott> evandrox,  uso lilo =/
<dualshoott> evandrox,  http://caminholivre.wordpress.com/2008/01/24/restaurando-seu-grub/
<evandrox> dualshoott, eu tentei este tutorial, mas não deu certo, então reinstalei o ubuntu em outra partição
<evandrox> dualshoott, achei que conseguiria acessar os arquivos simplesmente abrindo a pasta
<dualshoott> evandrox, com esse novo ubuntu vc consegue acessar ele ?
<dualshoott> hmm
<evandrox> mas parace que a maior parte do conteúdo não está lá
<dualshoott> evandrox,  quando vc REINSTALOU o ubuntu coloco usar disco inteiro ou n ?
<evandrox> acesso a partição mas não chego aos arquivos
<sk0l-geek> o melhor é usar o disco inteiro
<evandrox> instalei em uma partição
<sk0l-geek> vixi
<sk0l-geek> ja fiz essa cagada
<sk0l-geek> ai eu ja volto em
<sk0l-geek> fui...
<dualshoott> evandrox,  tipo
<dualshoott> evandrox,  se vc na hora de instalar o ubuntu selecionou usar disco inteiro
<dualshoott> evandrox,  então ferro
<evandrox> dualshoott, não selecionei o disco inteiro
<dualshoott> evandrox,  ok
<evandrox> dualshoott, meu hd está cheio de partições
<dualshoott> ok
<dualshoott> evandrox,  disconecte os dispositvos usb q vc tem plugado
<evandrox> dualshoott, reinstalei o ubuntu e instalei o kubuntu, cada um numa partição
<evandrox> dualshoott, só tenho mouse plugado no usb
<dualshoott> evandrox,  então abra o DOLPHIN
<dualshoott> evandrox,  ok ele pode deixa
<dualshoott> evandrox,  abra o dolphin ele deve montar sozinho as partições
<dualshoott> evandrox,  disponiveis no seu hd
<evandrox> pelo ubuntu, consigo ver os arquivos na pasta pessoal do kubuntu, mas não consigo ver do ubuntu antigo
<dualshoott> evandrox,  provavelmente vc deve ter colocado esses arquivos bloqueados
<dualshoott> evandrox,  com criptografia
<dualshoott> evandrox,  cara vo ter q sair agora
<dualshoott> evandrox,  meu expediente acabou
<evandrox> ok, obrigado
<dualshoott> evandrox,  mais tarde eu conecto aqui por volta de umas 21hs
<dualshoott> evandrox,  ai qualquer coisa vc me fala
<dualshoott> fui
<Fisico> eu estou com problemas na hora de instalar o ubuntu, na hora q ele fala q tem instalar, não consigo encontrar a partição que eu fiz
<Fisico> já particionei
<Fisico> o  q faço
<Fisico> ?
<leleobhz_> Fisico: voce criou ela no windows?
<Fisico> sim
<leleobhz_> se foi, verifique se voce converteu seus discos para dinamicos
<leleobhz_> se foi, ja elvis
<Fisico> nossa
<Fisico> pq?
<leleobhz_> porque o linux nao le discos dinamicos ms
<leleobhz_> e nao tem volta essa passagem
<leleobhz_> (windows e fogo com isso)
<Fisico> iiiiiiiiiii
<leleobhz_> por isso o ideal e deixar o linux lidar com o ntfs
<leleobhz_> mas verifique se está como volume dinamico seu HD
<Fisico> como faço isso?
<leleobhz_> painel de controle, ferramentas administrativas, gerenciamento do computador (se nao me engano)
<leleobhz_> nesse console, voce procura gerenciamento de disco
<leleobhz_> se la tiver falando que seu hd ta com volume dinamico, eu acho que ja era
<leleobhz_> opa
<leleobhz_> tem jeito de reverter sim
<leleobhz_> http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-6093291.html
<Fisico> nossa
<leleobhz_> Of course, if you have data on any of the volumes located on a dynamic disk, you need to back that data up before you delete the volume.
<leleobhz_> ou seja
<Fisico> agora está aparecendo q eu estou com 3 partições dentro de uma
<Fisico> o ubuntu deve ter feito isso
<leleobhz_> nao
<leleobhz_> volumes dinamicos fazem isso
<Fisico> nossa
<leleobhz_> Fisico: o que voce pode tentar e
<leleobhz_> http://www.dynamic-disk.com/windows-7-convert-dynamic-disk-to-basic.html
<Fisico> posso formatar?
<leleobhz_> a parte do
<leleobhz_> "Convert a Dynamic Disk to a Basic Disk in Windows 7 with Dynamic Disk Converter 2.1"
<leleobhz_> mas e pago o software pelo visto
<Fisico> num tem outro jeito não leleobhz_?
<leleobhz_> Fisico: http://www.partition-tool.com/resource/revert-dynamic-disk-to-basic-disk.htm veha se isso ajuda
<leleobhz_> esse software parece gratuito
<Fisico> é
<Fisico> parece mesmo
<Fisico> mas qual a diferença?
<leleobhz_> do q?
<Fisico> do disco dinamico e do basico?
<leleobhz_> Fisico: voce tem varios jeitos de arranjar particoes num disco
<Fisico> agora nem consigo excluir a partição q o ubuntu criou dentro do espaço livre
<leleobhz_> no linux, o que seria equivalente a discos dinamicos seria o LVM
<leleobhz_> discos basicos sao as velhas particoes msdos
<Fisico> hum
<Fisico> hum
<Fisico> nossa ele criou uma partição no espaço vazio q eu não consigo exluir
<Fisico> excluir
<leleobhz_> hahaha
<leleobhz_> cara
<Fisico> deve ser do ubuntu
<leleobhz_> converte primeiro esses discos
<Fisico> mas ai ele vai continuar com o windows sem problemas?
<eduardo> Fisico: Me explica o seu problema?
<Fisico> eduardo: Eu estou querendo instalar o ubuntu em uma partição aqui já criada no windows mesmo. Mas quando estava na tela de instalação do ubuntu travou, não consegui instalar nem descarregar ficheiros. Cancelei a instalação e de tanto eu mexer acho q ele criou uma partição dentro de outra partiçao que estava vazia, para o proprio ubuntu
<leleobhz_> eduardo: resumindo
<Fisico> agora não consigo excluir essa partição
<leleobhz_> ele ta se havendo com volumes dinamicos do windows
<leleobhz_> e vai ter que voltar eles pra basico pro ubuntu gostar deles
<rickwap> boa tarde a todos
<Fisico> boa tarde
<rickwap> alguem tem jogos do windows instalado?
<Fisico> leleobhz_ e eduardo, o q faço?
<rickwap> ex need for speed shift
<Fisico> melhor converter tudo do jeito q o leleofalou?
<rickwap> ?
<eduardo> Fisico: Utiliza um live cd do ubuntu e tentar remover utilizando o gparted
<Fisico> hum
<Fisico> vou tentar depois
<rickwap> ajuda no jogos plsease
<Fisico> ai vai dar para eu instalar o ubuntu na outra partição que eu criei pelo windows?
<eduardo> Fisico: Podes tentar utilizando o cfdisk ou outro particionador que vc acha conveniente
<Fisico> mas ai eu consigo instalar o ubuntu na outra partição q eu criei para o windows?
<eduardo> Vc quer utilizar dois sistemas e isso?
<Fisico> isso
<eduardo> xp e ubuntu?
<Fisico> isso
<eduardo> pois bem
<leleobhz_> ai deus
<eduardo> o xp ja esta instalado?
<leleobhz_> [22/11-18:31:21] < eduardo> Fisico: Podes tentar utilizando o cfdisk ou outro particionador que vc acha conveniente
<Fisico> sim
<leleobhz_> MARRRRRREEEEEEEEETA
<eduardo> vc tem outra particao?
<leleobhz_> eduardo: o ubuntu parou de reconhecer os discos dele
<leleobhz_> porque os discos dele tao dinamicos
<leleobhz_> n adianta
<Fisico> tenho uma já q eu criei
<leleobhz_> pode rodar o que quiser, o maximo que voces vao conseguir e destruir o windows dele
<leleobhz_> tem que virar esses discos pra basico de novo
<leleobhz_> e certificar disso
<Fisico> mas ai não atrapalha o windows aqui que eu to usando?
<eduardo> Fisico: o leleobhz ta loco para ajudar vcs fisico vo deixar o rapaz que esta ansioso para isso..
<leleobhz_> rs
<Fisico> rs
<leleobhz_> eduardo: voce caiu de paraquedas, to te explicando o que acho
<leleobhz_> nao adianta, se tem windows na jogada, e o ubuntu nao reconheceu, 99% do disco estar dinamico
<leleobhz_> aparecem 3 ou 4 particoes msdos sem tipo definido - no linux
<Fisico> justamente
<lekegf> Galera tem algum driver OpenGL ou outro para uma VIA UniChrome Pro 3D/2D Graphics de um Positivo Mobile que eu possa baixar? QUando eu ligo o notebook na tv e executo algum vídeo, o vídeo não aparece na tv só na tela do note, acho que é por causa do drive que precisa de um melhor. tem algum que eu possa baixr?
<eduardo> lekegf: vc habilitou a tv em sistema preferencias monitores?
<rbelem> lekegf, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UniChrome
<rbelem> acho que o link pode ajudar :-)
<eduardo> lekegf: tenta aee glxinfo | grep render
<lekegf> eduardo: sim, só tive que mudar a resolução de 1280x800 para 1280x768
<lekegf> rbelem: valeu vou ver
<eduardo> correto pode ter a ver com a sua placa de video
<eduardo> eu uso dois monitores no ubuntu 10.10
<eduardo> e tive que fazer algumas adaptacoes
<eduardo> a resolucao do video deve ser a mesma em ambos por exemplo para funcionar o compiz sem bug
<lekegf> rbelem: entrei nesse site ontem não deu certo ^^
<lekegf> eduardo: direct rendering: Yes
<lekegf> OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<lekegf>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fragment_program,
<lekegf> eduardo: no meu pc não pega o compiz =x
<Fisico> eduardo, então se eu usar um particionador eu consigo converter tudo aqui sem problemas para o modo basico e instalar o ubuntu?
<rbelem> :-/
<lekegf> eduardo: mas não da nada, só qro que rodem os vídeos na tv
<leleobhz_> Fisico: nao sem apagar tudo
<eduardo> Nao posso te afirmar isso Fisico ...
<leleobhz_> Fisico: se voce quiser converter sem apagar
<leleobhz_> tem que usar um dos softwares que te sugeri
<eduardo> Fisico: tentar perguntar para o Andre gondim ou o pessoal mais antigo aqui
<Fisico> não, só a partição que eu vou instalar o ubuntu
<eduardo> lekegf: Sim
<leleobhz_> qual parte de "disco dinamico" voce nao entendeu?
<leleobhz_> ele faz isso com o disco inteiro
<leleobhz_> por isso n adianta voce redimensionar
<Fisico> hum
<Fisico> puxa
<gbs> no proximo kernel 2.6.37 vai ter driver da VIA
<eduardo> lekegf: vc deixou a televisao ligada em que lado direito ou esquerdo ?
<gbs> aleluia =D
<Fisico> então sem condições
<eduardo> lekegf: Qual cabo vc utilizou?
<Fisico> melhor ficar sofrendo com o windows mesmo
<leleobhz_> Fisico: um deles e gratis
<leleobhz_> Fisico: eu se fosse voce confirmaria o que to falando
<leleobhz_> pega no windows
<eduardo> gbs: da hora
<leleobhz_> painel de controle, ferramentas administrativas, gerenciamento do computador
<Fisico> ai eu converto, mas e perde até o windows daqui?
<leleobhz_> vai em gerenciamento de discos na janela que abrir
<leleobhz_> E VEJA COMO ESTA
<leleobhz_> so ver
<Fisico> leleobhz_; está falando q tem uma parte livre, mas não entra
<leleobhz_> se quiser bater até um screenshot em caso de duvida, pode bater, colocar no imageshack.us e mandar o link
<leleobhz_> Fisico: bate um screenshot e me manda
<lekegf> eduardo: cabo VGA, a tela que aparece na TV é a mesma que aparece no monitor, não tem como mudar (deixar uma tela continuação da outra e essas coisas)
<Fisico> tá
<Pual> Socorro povo
<rbelem> lekegf, deu uma olhada na manpage e testou as algumas alteracoes? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/via.4.html
<rbelem> lekegf, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<Pual> rbelem: socorro
<Pual> Me salve
<rbelem> no finalzinho tem alguma coisa sobre o driver no 10.04
<Pual> rbelem: me responda
<eduardo> lekegf: Isso é pq esta espelhado
<eduardo> lekegf: Vai em sistema preferencia monitores
<Pual> Como eu mudo minha home de partição?
<Pual> eu tenho uma home em outra partição
<Fisico> leleobhz_: aceita ai
<rbelem> Pual, nao precisa ficar pedindo por socorro, basta falar sobre o seu problema
<Pual> quero que o ubuntu reconheça a outra home
<Fisico> chegou?
<eduardo> desmarca a opcao mesma imagem em todos os monitores
<eduardo> lekegf: desmarca a opcao mesma imagem em todos os monitores
<leleobhz_> grosso
<leleobhz_> podia colocar em jpg no imageshack mesmo :P
<Fisico> é
<Fisico> pressa
<leleobhz_> vai levar 1 seculo :p
<Fisico> daqui a pouco preciso sair
<Fisico> :D
<Fisico> esqueci
<leleobhz_> sorte sua que to na usp :p
<rbelem> Pual, monta a particao destino
<leleobhz_> Pual: muda no /etc/fstab
<leleobhz_> voce pode fazer assim pra nao baguncar o coreto
<leleobhz_> blkid /dev/particaoquevocequer
<leleobhz_> ele vai te dar um uuid
<rbelem> Pual, copia teus arquivos pra la
<leleobhz_> ai voce substitui no fstab
<Pual> chapa rbelem  veja como tah meu fstab
<leleobhz_> o UUID= pelo que voce leu
<Fisico> leleobhz_: isso é para mim?
<Pual> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,26972.15.html
<leleobhz_> isso e pro Pual
<Fisico> a tah
<Pual> turritopsis nutricula
<Pual> veja
<leleobhz_> ooo povo que complica
<leleobhz_> Pual: blkid /dev/particaodohomequevocequer
<Fisico> leleobhz_: e ai viu?
<leleobhz_> ai voce troca no fstab
<Pual> blkid?
<leleobhz_> usando UUID=oqueleecolocoupravocenoblkidcomosendoUUID
<leleobhz_> sim
<Pual> que eh isso?
<leleobhz_> veja
<leleobhz_> leleobhz@ana.leleobhz.org:~$ blkid /dev/sda5
<leleobhz_> /dev/sda5: UUID="11e7fd4d-7a14-4a50-803f-42045aa40e93" TYPE="ext4"
<leleobhz_> ele vai dar um uuid pra voce
<leleobhz_> ai voce poe algo assim no fstab
<Pual> Gente entenda meu fstab não mostra
<leleobhz_> UUID=11e7fd4d-7a14-4a50-803f-42045aa40e93 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<leleobhz_> (o meu deus....)
<leleobhz_> so que voce poe seu uuid ali
<leleobhz_> e coloca /home no lugar de /
<leleobhz_> e o FS que ele é
<leleobhz_> Pual: antes de falar que a gente nao entende, tenta ler com calma umas 2x o que to falando
<leleobhz_> Fisico: perae
<leleobhz_> seu disco ta basico
<Pual> leleobhz_: mas vc viu minha fstab que lhe mostrei?
<leleobhz_> Pual: nao
<leleobhz_> e nem me interessa
<Fisico> q blz!
<Pual> :(
<leleobhz_> aff
<leleobhz_> o cara n le o que digo
<Fisico> leleobhz_: tá basico o disco?
<leleobhz_> ta
<leleobhz_> Fisico: o, preciso sair agora
<Fisico> q q aconteceu?
<leleobhz_> Fisico: la pras 9 to de volta
<Fisico> amanhã vc me ajuda então
<leleobhz_> pode ser
<Fisico> ok, obrigado
<Fisico> valeu
<ronaldo_> BOA NOITE PESSOAL ALGUEM PODE ME AJUDA A INSTALAR UMA PLACA DE USB TPLINK TL-WN321G NO UBUNTU 10.10
<ronaldo_> JA BAIXEIO DRIVER MAS NÃO SEI INSTALAR
<Jorge_Ctba_BR> Olá pessoal
<Jorge_Ctba_BR> preciso dar permissão para gravar em uma partição
<Jorge_Ctba_BR> já inclui rw na linha de montagem, mas continua só leitura
<Jorge_Ctba_BR> tb omiti rw e nada
<Jorge_Ctba_BR> Se alguém puder dar uma ajuda!!!1111
<P-Chan> Boa noite
<P-Chan> tenho uma home em uma partição separada
<P-Chan> comofas pra ele usar essa home no lugar da home que está na raiz?
<P-Chan> virtu: oi
<Rubem> Só copiar
<P-Chan> Rubem: veja minha fstab
<P-Chan> UUID=0a165b66-0840-4261-a398-031c7a64e9fd  /home          reiserfs defaults        0
<P-Chan> não tem o dev/sdx aparecendo
<Rubem> qual distro ?
<P-Chan> ubuntu obvio
<P-Chan> o chat eh de suporte de ubuntu certo?
<Rubem> Sim
<P-Chan> pq meu fstab nao mostar isso?
<juizmill> boa tarde
<juizmill> alguem pode me ajuda
<P-Chan> juizmill: boa uai
<P-Chan> claro me ajude que eu te ajudo ok?
<juizmill> bom eu tenho que da permiçao para uma pasta que está dentro da pasta VAR
<juizmill> pode me fala como faço isso
<P-Chan> SIm quando vc me falar comoo eu faço pra minha home em outra partição virar a principal eu faço isso
<P-Chan> hehehe
<juizmill> ajuda ai
<juizmill> kkkkkkkkkkk
<juizmill> dei conta de fazer
<Jorge_Ctba_BR> Camaradas, é possível alguém dar uma olhada aqui: http://pastebin.ca/1999364, e me dizer porque isto não está funcionando com permissão de escrita..
<sk0l-geek> alguem online?
<sk0l-geek> ?
<andre0991> ow... alguém pode me ajudar com um problema em shell?
<andre0991> eu queria pegar uma string e adicionar um espaço no começo e no final
<sk0l-geek> alguem me ajuda?
<andre0991> sei que para isso preciso usar o sed ou awk, mas nãoa consequi achar um material simples sobre eles
<sk0l-geek> Eu queria saber como eu faço pra instalar um compilador perl no meu ubuntu?
<Patricia> deprimente o.O
<Patricia> gbs: imprimir na tela todo o alfabeto :D, antes de terminar ja me ajudou muito :D srsrsr
<gbs> auehuaeh
<gbs> como faz?
<gbs> ah
<gbs> pelo ascii
<gbs> ja saquei
<gbs> Patricia, tenho prova chata amanhã ;.;
<Patricia> srrsrs
<ronaldo_> boa noite pessoal , alguem poderia me ajudar a instalar aptador usb wireless no ubuntu 10.10 ?????????????
<Patricia> oh ceus
<Patricia> :( nomes
<Patricia> gbs: se vc criar um game, de navinha espacial, que nome daria?
<gbs> navinha!
<gbs> =P
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> 3 dias para um nome de um site
<virtu> bah fui testar meu aspirador de pó que chegou hoje
<Patricia> e nada ate agora
<Patricia> :S
<virtu> muito afude
<Patricia> mmm
<virtu> aspire-se.com.br
<Patricia> kkkkkk
<virtu> odorize.net
<Patricia> tem que ser .com :P
<Patricia> palavraweb.com :S
<virtu> complicado...
<virtu> naocomplique.com
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> sexpistol.com
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> gbs.com INDISPONÍVEL
<Patricia> :O
<gbs> o.o
<gbs> nao estou disponível!
<virtu> casado
<Patricia> o legal que eles coloca em maiusculo
<virtu> eu tinha o anklan.net por uma epoca
<Patricia> ah ja disse para ele x-lammer.com
<Patricia> mas ele nao quiz :S
<virtu> xdumb.com
<P-chan> povo ptreciso de ajuda
<virtu> xtudo.xom
<Patricia> virtu ;O
<Patricia> P-chan se alguem souber vai te ajudar
<P-chan> como faço pra todos arquivos meus que está dentro da home por exemplo home/user/
<Patricia> mas diga o que deseja
<virtu> vc tem 3 desejos
<P-chan> todas as pastas dentro dele ficar para o usuario
<P-chan> virtu: desejo numero 1
<virtu> sinsalabin
<virtu> pronto
<virtu> veja la
<P-chan> desejo que todas minhas pastas dentro da home tenha como proprietario o usuario user
<P-chan> incluindo os arquibos que estão dentro
<Patricia> xi esqueci :S
<P-chan> como fas virtu ?
<virtu> abracadabra
<virtu> deu certo?
<virtu> mas tche... via de regra
<P-chan> não chapa
<Patricia> começa com ch
<virtu> todos os arquivos dentro do diretorio
<P-chan> chmod
<Patricia> nao
<virtu> tu copiou alguma coisa como root pra dentro de lá?
<P-chan> exato mas precisamente de outro user
<virtu> pois normalmente tudo que esta dentro da pasta home/user o user ja tem permissao
<P-chan> ele tambem eh admin
<virtu> entao tu quer que o fulano tenha acesso a pasta do home/ciclano?
<P-chan> quero com o root mudar pro user que estpa na pasta
<P-chan> como fas
<P-chan> acesso as pastas de ciclano que esta dentro de fulano
<P-chan> saca
<xGrind> alguem da um help ae
<virtu> mas pq ciclano ia por umas pastas dentro do fulano? entende... foge da logica
<virtu> mas tudo bem..
<P-chan> ciclano eh louco
<P-chan> e burro
<virtu> ahh bom
<Patricia> achei
<virtu> conheço ele
<Patricia> chgrp grupo arquivo
<Porcks> P-chan: chown -R user:grupodousr /home/user
<virtu> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/user-management.html
<P-chan> verei isso Porcks
<Porcks> P-chan: como root
<Patricia> chgrp grupo arquivo
<P-chan> Porcks: e magicamente todas as pastas e coisas dentro dele munda?
<xGrind> Patricia; ajuda eu aki
<xGrind> o terminal nao funciona mais ;/
<virtu> magicamente
<virtu> sim
<Patricia> xGrind como assim
<virtu> ocus pocus
<Porcks> P-chan: sim tudo q tiver dentro do /home/user fica sendo do user e do grupo q vc colocar
<virtu> outra forma: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
<P-chan> certo vou testar aqui chapa man
<xGrind> Patricia; olha
<xGrind> michael@michael-M810DLU:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove
<xGrind> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<xGrind> Falha de segmentaçãoe dependências... 58%
<Patricia> ...
<Patricia> autoremove o que?
<Patricia> somente auto remove?
<Patricia> nao vai :S
<Patricia> assim
<Patricia> sudo apt-get autoremove gnome
<xGrind> qq coisa q eu coloque la aparece falha de segmentaçao
<Patricia> :D
<Patricia> mmm
<virtu> apt-get update?
<xGrind> Patricia; autoremove limpa os arquivos q nao usa mais
<Patricia> sudo aptitude -y
<xGrind> apt-get remove gnome
<xGrind> esse sim remove o nome
<Patricia> xGrind remove coisas q nao deve as vez
<Patricia> muito cuidado
<Patricia> xGrind nem
<adorilson> boa noite
<Patricia> sudo apt-get autoremove gnome << tira tudo
<Patricia> XD
<P-chan> Porcks: Porcks como vejo o grupo que user está?
<xGrind> nao sabia kk
<xGrind> xD
<P-chan> SOu uma vergonha no linux
<xGrind> vo ter q por o aptitude pelo synaptic ;/
<Patricia> xGrind: ja removi muito :P
<Patricia> xGrind repara o ubuntu :D
<Patricia> boot > mode recover > dpkg
<Patricia> so esperar :)
<Patricia> xGrind vo ter q desligar
<Patricia> chuva :s
<adorilson> alguem sabe como fazer uma conf q deveria ser no /etc/X11/xorg.conf quando este arquivo não existe? é no 10.04
<xGrind> Patricia; xau ;*
<Patricia> vou aproveitar e olhar a noite :D
<adorilson> preciso habilitar uma extensao para o X
<adorilson> http://issues.workrave.org/show_bug.cgi?id=923
<Patricia> xGrind :*************************************
<virtu> t+ Patricia
<virtu> uma musica pra vc um dia irei tocar (yoda falando)
<virtu> nem que seja cai cai balão
<virtu> =P
<evandrox> boa noite, preciso de ajuda para recuperar us arquivos que perdi
<Porcks> P-chan: olha no /etc/passwd o numero marcelo:x:1006:514 o 514 é o numero do grupo ai vc vai no /etc/group e ve qual o nome do grupo com numero 514 , convidados:x:514:
<P-chan> chown -R user:grupodousr /home/user a parte mais dificil pra mim saber em que grupo user está
<P-chan> ok
<P-chan> valeu
<Porcks> P-chan: ou loga com o ususario q vc quer saber e digita groups
<evandrox> atualizei o ubuntu ontem, quando religuei a maquina hoje não passava pelo boot
<P-chan> ok chapa farei isso que vc falou agora mesmo
<evandrox> tinha win xp + ubuntu em dual boot
<evandrox> reinstalei o ubuntu em outra partição mas não consigo locaizar alguns arquivos que estavam na área de trabalho da instalação antiga
<evandrox> alguem tem uma ideia de como posso fazer?
<Porcks> P-chan: o grupo principal do usuario aparecera em primeiro na linha
<P-Chan_> Porcks: TEM muito grupo que ele está associado
<P-Chan_> pela logica escolherei um
<Porcks> P-Chan_: só o primeiro
<virtu> hj foi feriado no RJ?
<P-Chan_> o primeiro eh o nome do user
<P-Chan_> ok
<evandrox> Alguém pode me ajudar.
<P-Chan_> evandrox: fale
<evandrox> P-Chan_, descrevi mais para cima, consegue ver?
<evandrox> é que foi bem extenso
<P-Chan_> não pq entrei agora
<evandrox> ok
<evandrox> atualizei o ubuntu ontem, quando religuei a maquina hoje não passava pelo boot
<evandrox> tinha win xp + ubuntu em dual boot
<evandrox> reinstalei o ubuntu em outra partição mas não consigo locaizar alguns arquivos que estavam na área de trabalho da instalação antiga
<P-Chan_> a home tava separada?
<Porcks> P-Chan_: ok geralmente quando vc cria um ususario novo sem especificar um grupo pra ele o linux cria um grupo com o mesmo nome do usuario
<evandrox> tinha 3 partições = win / ubuntu / arquivos
<evandrox> porem os ultimos arquivos que estava trabalhando estavam na área de trabalho
<P-Chan_> vc montou como na instalação a partição dos arquivos?
<P-Chan_> Porcks: o comando chow segundo o ubuntu nao existe
<Porcks> P-Chan_: chown
<P-Chan_> haha ok
<P-Chan_> Porcks:  chown: impossível acessar `/mnt/newpart/home/duke/.gvfs': Permissão negada
<evandrox> P-Chan_, tem idéia de como poss rcuperar os arquivos?
<virtu> sudo chown
<P-Chan_> estou fazendo isso virtu
<P-Chan_> evandrox: os arquivos estão ai
<evandrox> P-Chan_, consigo ver a partição mas não vejo os arquivos
<P-Chan_> se vc me disser como vc montou sua home eu resolvo isso
<P-Chan_> vc vai ter que criar um ponto de montagem
<P-Chan_> e associar a partição
<evandrox> P-Chan_, desculpe pois sou bem leigo, quando vc diz home, o que eu deveria estar entendendo?
<Porcks> P-Chan_: como root ou com o sudo vc executa o chown
<P-Chan_> sim fiz isso apenas um arquivo de jeito nenhum Porcks quiz mudar
<P-Chan_> evandrox: home eh como se fosse Documents and settings do linux
<P-Chan_> dentro da home estára seu usuario
<evandrox> P-Chan_, não sei se é isso que está me perguntando, mas acreditando que na nova instalação ele iria reparar a antiga eu usei  mesmo usuário e senha
<evandrox> a informaão ajudou?
<P-Chan_> evandrox: não eu tambem sou leigo mas sempre faço isso
<P-Chan_> quando instalo linux
<P-Chan_> eu uso uma partição como /home
<P-Chan_> e toda vez que instalo marco /home pra ele reconhecer sacou?
<evandrox> tenho 2 partições diferentes com ubuntu, mas só uma aparece no grub
<Pandora> @Ola galera!
<P-Chan_> tente o comando update grub
<Pandora> @estou na area e ja volto.
<P-Chan_> update-grub com o sudo
<evandrox> onde posso buscar a informação que vc esta me pedindo?
<P-Chan_> vai na tela preta que eh o terminal
<Porcks> evandrox: da um fdisk -l pra ver as partições
<P-Chan_> digite sudo update-grub
<P-Chan_> pronto faz o que Porcks falou
<evandrox> com o fdisk apareceu as partições, qual informação vc quer?
<Porcks> evandrox: vc tem 3 partições no seu hd correto uma com windows uma com o ubuntu q não da boot e outra com a nova instalação?
<evandrox> isso mesmo
<Porcks> evandrox: vc se lembra qual a partição da sua nova instalação?
<evandrox> na verdade 4 - win / ubunto / ubuntu antigo / arquivos
<Porcks> evandrox: certo
<Porcks> evandrox: vc lembra qual a da nova instalação?
<evandrox> se não me engano sd11
<Porcks> evandrox: tipo /dev/sda5
<P-Chan_> Porcks: deve ser formado em LPI
<Porcks> P-Chan_: nada
<evandrox> desculpe /dev/sda9
<Porcks> evandrox: blz agora la no fdisk -l na coluna system vai mostrar qual das partições são linux
<evandrox> certo
<Porcks> provavelmente vão ter tres ou quatro uma Linux uma Linux Swap outra Linux e se a partição q tem o /arquivos for Linux tb
<evandrox> ok
<evandrox> o ubuntu antigo está na /dev/sda6/
<Porcks> evandrox: agora q vc sabe quais são linux é so monta-las em algum diretorio vazio no seu sistema e procurar
<Porcks> evandrox: de preferencia em /mnt ou /media
<evandrox> seria pedir demais como montar?
<P-Chan_> evandrox:  mount /dev/sdax
<P-Chan_> o x eh o nro que aparece
<Porcks> evandrox: da uma olhada no menu locais ve se essa partição num ta listada la
<P-Chan_> fazer isso usando comando sudo ok?
<evandrox> entendi
<evandrox> está listada sim
<evandrox> porem não consigo ver tudo
<Porcks> evandrox: é so clicar la
<Porcks> evandrox: então ela ja esta montada
<evandrox> se clico com botão direito e peço ropriedaes ele diz que tem mais de 600 arquivos, mas não mostra nem 20
<P-Chan_> apet ctrl+h pra ver se tah oculto
<Porcks> vai no menu Ver -> mostrar arquivos ocultos
<evandrox> só aparece mas um oculto
<Porcks> evandrox: mas se estavam no desktop provavelmente vai estar na pasta desktop
<P-Chan_> :(
<Porcks> evandrox: Alt+f2
<evandrox> lá eu vejo as pastas ubuntu / recicler / system volume information e 3caf6db3feaa7fa721e44fc584
<Porcks> na linha digite: gksu nautilus
<evandrox> já entrei em todas estas pastas e fui até o fim e enão encontro
<evandrox> Porcks, executei o comando, apareceu outra janela mostrado a pasta desktop, mas é da instalação atual e não da antiga
<Porcks> evandrox: na lado esquerdo vai no hd sda6
<evandrox> ok
<Porcks> agora da um Ctrl+h
<Porcks> evandrox: agora vai na pasta home no sda6
<evandrox> não aparece a home
<evandrox> ja aparece direto as pastas
<Porcks> evandrox: q q aparece?
<evandrox> lá eu vejo as pastas ubuntu / recicler / system volume information e 3caf6db3feaa7fa721e44fc584
<Porcks> evandrox: na pasta ubuntu tem oq?
<Porcks> evandrox: isso ai ta parecendo uma partição windows
<evandrox> não sei se estou falando besteira, mas acho que deveria estar montada mais para cima, antes destas pastas
<Porcks> evandrox: vai no menu locais e clica em todos os sdax q tiverem la
<Porcks> evandrox: e vai procurando um por um
<evandrox> pelo terminal eu consigo entrar numa partição e tipo dar um comando ls?
<Porcks> evandrox: uma instalação do linux geralmente vc encontra os diretorios /boot /etc /dev /bin /usr /home
<evandrox> consigo ver estes diretorios na instalação atual
<evandrox> pode ter havido algum problema e eu ter perdido a instalação?
<Porcks> evandrox: sim mas vc tem q achar esse diretorios na partição da instlação antiga
<Porcks> evandrox: vc tem certesa q não instalau a nova na mesma partição antiga caso tenha feito isso como vc usaou o mesmo nome de usuario ela foi sobrescrita e assim todos os arquivos foram tb
<evandrox> Porcks, isso eu sei que não fiz
<evandrox> tem como entrar pelo terminal nesta partição?
<Porcks> evandrox: elas estão todas montadas
<evandrox> sim
<Porcks> evandrox: as partições montadas tem uma pasta no desktop
<evandrox> sim, todas tem
<Porcks> evandrox: é so ir em /media todas estarão la a sua espera
<evandrox> Porcks, ok, preciso sair agora
<evandrox> por enquanto muito obrigado, mesmo não tendo consegud ainda
<evandrox> boa noite
<Paulo_Carvalho> o pidigin tá uma droga pra rodar o msn
<leleobhz_> Paulo_Carvalho: voce viu a correção temporaria?
<Paulo_Carvalho> qual?
<Paulo_Carvalho> tá conectando e saindo toda hora
<leleobhz_> sim
<leleobhz_> problema de certificado
<Paulo_Carvalho> como ajustar?
<leleobhz_> http://andregondim.eti.br/?p=2486
<Paulo_Carvalho> valeu lelo
<leleobhz_> ;)
<Paulo_Carvalho> fiz um novo usuário e deixei tudo no mínimo, tirei tudo que é desnecessário coloquei recursos reduzidos no metacity, tudo pra ver se diminuia a latência do cinelerra
<Paulo_Carvalho> não mudou nada
<Paulo_Carvalho> rsrs
<Paulo_Carvalho> leleobhz meu firefox é diferente do andre godin e o chromium tb
<leleobhz_> Paulo_Carvalho: e a mesma coisa
<leleobhz_> e so pra voce salvar o certificado mesmo
<Fisico> leleobhz_: me ajuda?
<ronaldo_> BOA NOITE !!! ALGUEM PODERIA ME AJUDAR A INSTALAR UMA PLACA WIRELESS NO UBUNTU 10.10
<leleobhz_> Fisico: bora
<ronaldo_> ?
<leleobhz_> ronaldo_: nao berre
<Paulo_Carvalho> onde é exibir certificado?
<Fisico> que que eu faço para desfazer a cagada das partições?
<ronaldo_> leleobhz, vc pode me ajudar ?
<leleobhz_> ronaldo_: se voce nao berrar :D
<leleobhz_> Fisico: nao nao, ta como básico ja, o ubuntu deveria  reconhecer
<ronaldo_> não estou berrando
<leleobhz_> Fisico: tire um screenshot do instalador
<leleobhz_> ronaldo_: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/pt/wiki/Netiqueta#Mensagens_instant.C3.A2neas
<leleobhz_> estava
<Fisico> mas como?
<Fisico> não tem como eu tirar se eu vou estar no linux
<peregrinator_six> Pandora,
<Fisico> instalando
<leleobhz_> ronaldo_: diga-se de passagem
<leleobhz_> Fisico: claro que tem
<leleobhz_> Fisico: aperta print screen
<leleobhz_> ele tira a foto
<leleobhz_> voce abre o firefox, poe a imagem no imageshack.us ou manda no irc mesmo
<Fisico> depois volto, reinicio o windows e te mando?
<leleobhz_> Fisico: nao!
<leleobhz_> conecta de la mesmo ue
<leleobhz_> nao precisa
<leleobhz_> o livecd e completamente funcional
<Fisico> num tem um jeito mais fácil não? Nao dá para eu instalar por aqui mesmo
<ronaldo_> leleobhz, desculpa
<leleobhz_> ronaldo_: descreva completamente seu problema
<Fisico> ah é, verdade
<leleobhz_> Fisico: vc tem tudo no livecd
<leleobhz_> conecta la e manda via irc
<Fisico> mas eu tentei me conectar na internet não consegui
<leleobhz_> ou poe no imageshack e manda o link
<xdoctor> boa noite
<sexpistol> leleobhz_, o Fisico tá lokinho pra roda o win :)
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<leleobhz_> sexpistol: i dont care
<ronaldo_> Bom, preciso instalar um adptador usb tplink tl-wn321G no ubuntu , ja baixei o driver só preciso instalar , sou iniciante com linux
<Fisico> to lokinho para resolver logo e nunca mais entrar no windows
<sexpistol> boa noite
<leleobhz_> Fisico: qual internet voce usa
<leleobhz_> ronaldo_: voce nao precisa de driver
<leleobhz_> nao inicialmente
<Fisico> adsl
<leleobhz_> Fisico: facil
<ronaldo_> leleo, serio?
<peregrinator_six> Pandora, ...
<leleobhz_> ronaldo_: experimente bootar o livecd e ver no que da
<leleobhz_> ronaldo_: se nao reconhecer de cara
<leleobhz_> abre um console e faz
<ronaldo_> leleo, estou a 2 dias tentando instalar e bendita plca
<leleobhz_> dmesg > dmesg.txt
<leleobhz_> salve esse arquivo e me mande ele
<ronaldo_> o que o livecd ?
<leleobhz_> Fisico: quando voce
<Fisico> ?
<ronaldo_> estou usando o ubuntu 10.10
<leleobhz_> Fisico: quando voce entrar no ubuntu, clica com o botao direito no icone do gerenciador de rede e vai em editar redes
<leleobhz_> Fisico: vai ter la na janelinha DSL
<leleobhz_> voce configura seu ADSL igual no windows
<leleobhz_> e manda conectar :D
<Fisico> eu fiz isso mas não deu
<leleobhz_> ronaldo_: livecd e o cd que voce baixa
<leleobhz_> Fisico: entao vc colocou algo errado
<leleobhz_> Fisico: que adsl é?
<ronaldo_> entendi
<Fisico> telefonica
<ronaldo_> mas ubuntu era para reconhecer essa plca?
<leleobhz_> ronaldo_: as vezes e, as vezes nao
<leleobhz_> depende da placa
<leleobhz_> por isso to falando pra vc fazer isso
<ronaldo_> quando dou um lsusb aparece uma ralink rt2070
<ronaldo_> sera que é essa usb ?
<leleobhz_> ronaldo_: aaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<leleobhz_> me economizou tempo
<leleobhz_> perae
<leleobhz_> ronaldo_: ralink da um pouco de trabalho, mas nao e impossivel nao
<Paulo_Carvalho> consegui
<ronaldo_> acho que o ubuntu reconhece só não esta funcionando
<virtu> to com uns vizinho emo
<virtu> =/
<leleobhz_> Paulo_Carvalho: bacana!
<Paulo_Carvalho> não tinha percebido onde era pra clicar
<leleobhz_> ronaldo_: da uns min
<peregrinator_six> virtu, \o/
<Paulo_Carvalho> valeu
<ronaldo_> leleo, me ajuda eu te pago pelo supporte , preciso colocar esssa placa para funcionar com urgencia
<virtu> e ai cara
<virtu> hoje nao deu pra treinar no piano... to caindo de dor de cabeça
<peregrinator_six> virtu, guerreiro! :)
<Paulo_Carvalho> ronald_ eu te ajudo
<leleobhz_> ronaldo_: da uma lida
<leleobhz_> ronaldo_: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=65363.60
<leleobhz_> ronaldo_: nao vou te cobrar
<peregrinator_six> virtu, eita cara, melhorars pra vc!
<leleobhz_> heheh, so falar em dinheiro e o povo acorda
<alinef> Booooooa Noite \o/
<leleobhz_> incrivel
<peregrinator_six> alinef, boa noite! \o/
<peregrinator_six> alinef, :)
<alinef> peregrinator_six, quer salada de frutas :P?
<leleobhz_> ronaldo_: o povo desse topico botou essa placa pra rodar no 10.10
<leleobhz_> e de quebra ta em pt-br
<peregrinator_six> alinef, manda!
<leleobhz_> ronaldo_: leia la e tente
<leleobhz_> to por aqui se precisar
<peregrinator_six> alinef, ^^
<leleobhz_> Fisico: voltemos a vc
<alinef> peregrinator_six, :P
<peregrinator_six> alinef, mas manda pedaço pequeno, net discada... xP
<leleobhz_> Fisico: eu ja fiz speedy rodar aqui
<leleobhz_> deixa eu puxar a conf pra voce
<Fisico> só um segundo por favor
 * alinef AlineF manda um pote de salada de frutas para o peregrinator_six 
<leleobhz_> Fisico: tiro os screenshots enquanto isso
<peregrinator_six> alinef, :D
<virtu> alguem sabe me dizer se hoje foi feriado no RJ???
<alinef> entrei só pra dar um oi mesmo :P
<alinef> foi não o.O
<alinef> Por que seria?
<virtu> sei la...
<virtu> to perguntando
<peregrinator_six> virtu, falaram que ia ser, mas vc é daqui man...?!
<alinef> o.ô E eu tava nervosa achando que fui trabalhar e estudar a toa hoje! haha
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos...  Hoje foi a fundação da cidade de Niterói.  :D
<virtu> eu sou de porto alegre
<EduardeCalibal> E começou a revolta da chibata hoje também.  :D
<virtu> dai um amigo meu ia por uma encomenda minha nos correios e ele mora no RJ
<virtu> só que se hoje foi feriado
<virtu> dai ficou para amanha
<virtu> por isso minha duvida
<Fisico> leleobhz_: Vou ter que dar uma saida, mas obrigado pela atenção
<leleobhz_> Fisico: me da um email seu
<Fisico> até q horas vc fica aqui e que horas q amanhã de manhã vc está aqui?
<leleobhz_> por pvt
<leleobhz_> Fisico: que ai te mando os screenshots que to fazendo da minha conf do speedy
<peregrinator_six> virtu, foi feriado não man...
<virtu> blz..
<virtu> bom saber
<ronaldo_> leleo, rodei esse dois comandos mas o segundo de erro: $ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ronaldo_> $ sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<sexpistol> #
<peregrinator_six> Pandora,
<peregrinator_six> Pandora,
<peregrinator_six> Pandora,
<alinef> clear
<alinef> oxi IAUHAIUHAIUHA
<virtu> all clear
<alinef> to ficando doida já
<virtu> eu uso esse sahmpoo as vezes
<alinef> galerinha acho que já me vou :P
<virtu> doida varrida
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<virtu> é um sinal
<virtu> =D
<alinef> virtu, olha o respeito u.u
<peregrinator_six> alinef, valeu não some não gostosa! ^^
<virtu> =)
<sexpistol> eita!
<EduardeCalibal> ronaldo_, qual erro?
<peregrinator_six> alinef, obrigado pela salada de frutas! x)
<xdoctor> alinef, vai não que agora eu to na área
<xdoctor> rsrsrs
<xdoctor> alinef, boa noite
<alinef> por nada peregrinator_six :)
<alinef> xdoctor, kkkkkkkkk sossega o bacurinho ai guri u.u
<virtu> bah
<virtu> hoje eu tive uma palestra muito legal
<virtu> http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&q=tabata+contri&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&ei=mQHrTML9IYK8lQfTuOjvCw&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCcQsAQwAA&biw=1082&bih=623
<virtu> essa guria era uma palestrante
<odair_sr> boa noite pessoal!
<virtu> sobre inclusão de pessoas com deficiencia no mundo corporativo
<xdoctor> alinef, me desculpe por minha ignorancia
<xdoctor> alinef, mas o que vem a ser bacurinho ??
<odair_sr> alguem ja pegou um probleminha no som no HP dv42040us?
<odair_sr> só quando desliga, ele da um ronco...
<odair_sr> as vezes, na maioria das vezes
<peregrinator_six> xdoctor, ¬¬
<alinef> Dá um google filhote porque eu to EXAUSTA agora u.u
<xdoctor> olocomeu
<xdoctor> ta bom
<leleobhz_> ronaldo_: e ae
<leleobhz_> o q deu?
<xdoctor> vamos ao sgroogle
<alinef> :P
<EduardeCalibal> Amigoogle como diz o Nerdison.  :-o
<ronaldo_> leleo, não estou conseguindo
<xdoctor> alinef, rapaz to nada daquilo que diz no dicionario informal não
<xdoctor> nem de longe
<alinef> kkkkk :P
<odair_sr> nao? ninguem pegou algo parecido?
<xdoctor> uhu
<xdoctor> mulherada ja fico tudo achando que é o bacurinho
<leleobhz_> ronaldo_: onde vc parou?
<Calma> Não estou conseguindo montar a partição onde está o ubuntu para recuperar o grub2
#ubuntu-br 2010-11-23
<EduardeCalibal> Calma, algum erro quando tenta montar?
<ronaldo_> leleo, perai
<ronaldo_> leleo, rodei os dois comando mas no segundo deu erro
<ronaldo_> $ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ronaldo_> $ sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<EduardeCalibal> Qual erro ronaldo_?
<alinef> Boa Noite pra quem fica :D
<EduardeCalibal> Alimente-nos com seus erros ronaldo_....
<EduardeCalibal> Parece uma frase de um devorador de pecados.  Hehehe.
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.
<Calma> EduardeCalibal, sim! quantos partições o ubuntu consegui enxergar?
<EduardeCalibal> Nunca pensei nisso, acho que mais do que vai conseguir ter.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que a questão de quantas fica mais a cargo do sistema de arquivos utilizado.
<EduardeCalibal> Ainda não consegue montar?
<gabriel> com certeza mais do que o necessário pra qualquer utilização normal
<Calma> vc tem os comando para recuperar
<EduardeCalibal> Dependo do tipo de dano posso saber alguma coisa...
<EduardeCalibal> Dependendo...
<EduardeCalibal> Quando tenta montar ocorre algum erro?
<ElDeablo> Boa noite
<Calma> EduardeCalibal,  vou tentar de novo
<Calma> EduardeCalibal, qual o comando vc usa pra montar uma partição?
<leleobhz_> o ronaldo_ desapareceu
<EduardeCalibal> mount
<gabriel> #mount <dispositivo> <pasta destino>
<gabriel> tem que ser como root
<EduardeCalibal> Qual o seu tipo de partição, seu sistema de arquivos nela
<EduardeCalibal> É, se não tiver permitido terá que fazer como root, ou usando sudo.
<sexpistol> find . -name ronaldo :)
<EduardeCalibal> Ronal esta gordo, deve estar lá perto da área para pegar alguma bola perdida de marca unzinho.
<virtu> ronaldo
<EduardeCalibal> E o gordo joga...
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Calma> EduardeCalibal, estou tentando denovo
<odair_sr> joga d+
<EduardeCalibal> Imagina se estivesse inteirão.
<Calma> EduardeCalibal, recuperei o ubuntu mas não esta aparecendo as outras os q instalei
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, se são partições separadas vai ter que montar uma por uma.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou configurar no fstab para montar automaticamente.
<gabriel> mas são OS diferentes ou pontos de montagem diferentes?
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, na hora de montar vai ter que definir cada ponto de montagem para cada partição.
<virtu> cara pq meu som fica com um chiado chato
<virtu> =(
<leleobhz_> i4k: nussa, que tunel monstro é esse?
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser a taxa de amostragem...  Ao menos no meu finado Windows tinha disso...
<Calma> EduardeCalibal, preciso deles com opção de boot
<EduardeCalibal> Como assim, iniciar por determinadas partições?
<i4k> leleobhz_, q ???
<gabriel> ele quer fazer dual boot, não é isso Calma?
<leleobhz_> [22/11-22:17:45] -!- i4k [~i4k@2801:84:0:1034:e2cb:4eff:fe4b:5777] has joined #ubuntu-br
<i4k> humm
<leleobhz_> i4k: isso é broker?
<i4k> UFSC manolo
<gabriel> ter mais de um sistema operacional no computador
<EduardeCalibal> Farejo ip v6...
<i4k> sim
<gabriel> Calma: digita sudo os-prober
<EduardeCalibal> Calma, tenho que puxar o carro...  Já estourei minhas horas na frente do PC hoje...  Tenho que sair daqui antes que ganhe uma LER...
<Calma> gabriel, sim! mas eu tenho varias...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas a galera aqui manja desse tipo de coisa.
<gabriel> se tudo der certo ele vai identificar os sistemas operacionais
<gabriel> Calma: faz isso e me fala a saída
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<gabriel> falou EduardeCalibal
<gabriel> boa noite
<Calma> gabriel, apareceu mas não na incialização...
<gabriel> Calma: calma! é pq vc ainda não atualizou o grub
<gabriel> Calma: digita grub-update
<gabriel> perdão! update-grub
<Calma> gabriel, ok! eu tinha executado mas sei lá derepente funcionou
<gabriel> Calma, estão todos aparecendo agora no grub?
<Calma> gabriel, sim!
<gabriel> então beleza!
<virtu> pessoal sumiu o icone de volume do som da minha status bar =(
<Calma> gabriel, valeu
<gabriel> sem problemas, tamo ai pra isso
<mika__> boa noite! como que eu faço pra atualizar o meu ofice que vem no ubuntu 10, via terminal?
<mika__> quero colocar para português e só está o ubuntu
<gabriel> virtu: vê se o aplicativo "área de notificação" não sumiu, se tiver sumido adiciona ele de novo no painel
<virtu> ele esta la
<virtu> apenas o icone do som sumiu
<virtu> eu desinstalei alguma coisa
<virtu> e esta coisa arrumou a qualidade do som
<virtu> porém tirou o icone =P
<mika__> alguém sabe como que coloco meu ofice para português, via terminal? uso ubuntu 10.4
<gabriel> virtu: tenta instalar o gnome-volume-control
<mika__> sou novo nesse UBUNTU, fiz isso uma vez mais não lembro
<gabriel> mika__: instala o broffice.org
<gabriel> mika__: sudo apt-get install broffice.org
<virtu> nao acha este pacote
<gabriel> virtu: tenta instalar o gnome-control-center
<mika__> não deu certo
<mika__> não tem como atualizar o openoffice?
<virtu> deixa reiniciar o gnome aqui
<virtu> ja volto
<gabriel> mika__: então não sei, eu parei de usar editor de texto tem anos, só uso LaTeX agora, recomendo
<gabriel> virtu: funcionou?
<virtu> ainda sumiu
<virtu> nopz
<mika__> eu sei que tem uma maneira, pq fiz uma vez
<virtu> reinstalei o gnome-control-center
<mika__> mais não lembro como
<gabriel> mika__ e virtu: então eu não sei... foi mal
<virtu> blz
<virtu> sem problemas
<mika__> na hora
<mika__> mais alguém aki deve saber
<adell> mika__, instale o pacote de idioma
<adell> openoffice.org2-l10n-pt-br
<adell> sudo aptitude install openoffice.org2-l10n-pt-br
<gabriel> deu minha hora moçada
<gabriel> boa noite pra todos
<mika__> deu erro
<mika__> ele não está instalando
<mika__> vou baixar o broffice
<mika__> acho que é melhor
<mika__> o que vcs acham?
<virtu> descobri
<virtu> indicator-sound
<virtu> só que este pacote instala o pulseaudio
<virtu> e este pulseaudio esculacha com meu som
<virtu> dai preciso descobrir uma forma de instalar apenas o indicator-sound
<virtu> alguem sabe?
<adell> credo
<adell> meu ubuntu
<adell> ta lokão
<adell> fica abrindo a pesquisa toda hora e para de responder a cliques
<adell> ai dou um <alt>+F1
<adell> depois um <alt>+F7
<adell> ai volta a funfar por algum tempo
<walmeida> ola galera
<walmeida> sou novo aki
<odair_sr> daew
<Barna> virtu, algum problema em instalar o pulse?
<virtu> minha placa de som
<d70> boa noite
<virtu> com o pulse ela fica com chiado
<Barna> adell, fale mais sobre o seu problema!
<virtu> e sem o pulse ela funciona muito melhor
<adell> Barna, é isto que acontece
<adell> do nada aparece a tela de busca
<virtu> por isso queria ver algum applet de som
<virtu> pra controlar volume
<adell> dai não responde a cliques
<Barna> virtu, sei q da pra vc desinstalar o pacote sem tirar os programas q dependem dele!
<adell> não digita
<Barna> acho q é purge no apt-get!
<virtu> o certo seria instalar o pacote
<adell> então vou para o pty1
<adell> e volto para o modo grafico
<adell> fica algum tempo funfanfo
<adell> ai aparece a peste da tela denovo
<adell> é o gnome-search-tool
<adell> acho que vou desinstala-lo
<adell> será que tem maiores complicações?
<Barna> adell, tente desintala-lo com o synaptic q ele vai te falar se precisa tirar mais alguma coisa!
<Barna> virtu, baixa esse manual aki! Livro de comando basicos do Linux!
<Barna> http://tales.linuxhard.org/blog/livro-manual-de-sobrevivencia/
<Barna> virtu, leia sobre o comando apt-get! lá vc vai achar a solução!
<adell> hauhaua
<adell> Barna, vai remover somente o ubuntu-desktop :p
<Barna> KKKKKKKKKKK
<Barna> adell, pega o link q passei pro virtu, sei q com apt-get tem uma opção q "arrancar" o pacote sem tirar o resto!
<Barna> acho q é purge!
<adell> blz
<peregrinator_six> sudo apt-get purge <nome do programa>
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<adell> desta maneira tb remove as dependências
<adell> mas acho que vou mandar ver
<adell> ser der problema, instalo denovo x)
<Paulo_Carvalho> cara mesmo depois de mudar o certifica como o andré goddim mostrou continua caindo o msn no pidgin
<virtu> uma merda este pulseaudio
<virtu> final de semana resolvo
<sk0l-geek> iae galera blz
<sk0l-geek> ninguem online?
<Barna> eu!
<sk0l-geek> oie
<sk0l-geek> tudo bem
<sk0l-geek> ?
<sk0l-geek> em q sistema vc ta usando ?
<Barna> ubuntu?
<sk0l-geek> q versão?
<peregrinator_six> sk0l-geek, boa noite.
<Barna> 10.04!
<peregrinator_six> sk0l-geek, vc sempre faz a mesma pergunta quando entra...?! :P
<peregrinator_six> ASUHUAHSUAHS
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<sk0l-geek> boa noite sim
<sk0l-geek> e vc?
<peregrinator_six> eu nao, falo varias coisas diferentes... xP
<sk0l-geek> kkkkk
<sk0l-geek> em então q eu to meio sem assunto
<sk0l-geek> fala ai vc
<sk0l-geek> qualquer coisa sobre linuxxxx
<Patricia> sk0l-geek preciso de um nome para uma distribuição linux, tem sugestão? tem que ser bonito
<sk0l-geek> como assim ?
<sk0l-geek> num entendi direito a pergunta
<Patricia> nome, exemplo "ubuntu" "slackware" etc
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, fala mais ou menos como é ela que eu penso aqui...
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<sk0l-geek> ata
<sk0l-geek> eu to baixando
<sk0l-geek> openSUSE
<Patricia> peregrinator_six status, inicial
<Patricia> srsr
<sk0l-geek> pelo q andei pesquisando o openSUSE parece ser um exelente sistema
<sk0l-geek> então to baixando ele pra conferir
<sk0l-geek> se é mesmo
<sk0l-geek> rsrsrs
<Patricia> pq tudo quanto e coisa escolhe a africa para tirar nomes
<Patricia> ubuntu joomla etc
<Patricia> Joomla, é derivada de 'Jumla", que significa algo como "todos juntos"
<Patricia>  de uma lingua que é falada na africa
<sk0l-geek> kkkkk
<sk0l-geek> eu so preto
<sk0l-geek> kkkk
<Patricia> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/
<Patricia> O que a palavra Ubuntu significa?
<peregrinator_six> tipo..
<Patricia> Ubuntu é uma antiga palavra africana que significa algo como "Humanidade para os outros" ou ainda "Sou o que sou pelo que nós somos". A distribuição Ubuntu trás o espírito desta palavra para o mundo do software livre.
<peregrinator_six> isso ai...
<adell> Patricia, tinha uma ferramenta chamada de jegue :D
<Patricia> srrssr
<peregrinator_six> tá no cd!
<Patricia> adell: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> e no help do sistema!
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<adell> muram o nome dela
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkk
<adell> mas era este o nome
<Patricia> :O
<adell> bem bonito, não?
<adell> :D
<Patricia> muito
<sk0l-geek> olha de todas as salas essa aki é mais legal em
<r-w-x> mais divertida né sk0l-geek
<sk0l-geek> é sim
<sk0l-geek> muito mesmo
 * entropy4 slaps ChanServ around a bit with a large trout
<r-w-x> eu me divirto muito por aqui
 * entropy4 slaps ubottu-br around a bit with a large trout
<Patricia> k
<r-w-x> rolam varios assuntos legais
<r-w-x> ainda vou arrumar uma namorada
<sk0l-geek> e aki o povo é tudo linux , é rraro um windows etc..
<Pskol> [t7DS: Ser Pobre é]: Copiar modelo inteiro da vitrine para depois fazer em casa. 
<adell> olha a Patricia ai r-w-x
<Pskol> avi
<r-w-x> não sk0l-geek tem windows também
<r-w-x> eu uso windows
<adell> ;)
<sk0l-geek> mas vamo fala a verdade , maioria é o pinguim
<Patricia> Pskol mmm
<Pskol> uso windows tbm
<Patricia> adell nem em sonho :)
<adell> vixiii
<adell> sk0l-geek, eu só uso o linux
<sk0l-geek> eu não sou nem loko nem abestado , e nem débi mental de usa mais o windows kkkkkkk
<sk0l-geek> meu negócio é linuxxxx
<adell> mas queria muito usar o OSX
<adell> :)
<sk0l-geek> kkkkk
<sk0l-geek> rrapáz , como é bom o lnux em , e quando falo linux , não é só o ubuntu , kubuntu , fedora, slackware etc.. é todas as distro mesmo , uma lokura total em , muito bom , ótimo , eu amo o linuxx
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> vamos maneirar algumas palavras :)
<sk0l-geek> é mesmo
<sk0l-geek> em como eles fazem nessas salas?
<sk0l-geek> tem adm ?
<Patricia> sim
<sk0l-geek> hum
<sk0l-geek> e tipo se alguem fica chingando essas coisas , ele pode tirar esse indivíduo da sala?
<Patricia> sim
<Pskol> imagina
<sk0l-geek> q massa
<Patricia>  /mode #ubuntu-br +b
<sk0l-geek> gosto daki por q não tem akeles idiota q fica chingando essas coisa de troxa
<Patricia> veja ai :)
<sk0l-geek> kk
<sk0l-geek> to instalando o xp aki na maquina virtual
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> sk0l-geek voce é tudo que disse a pouco?
<adell> alguém conhece algum canal de rails em português
<sk0l-geek> como assim ?
<sk0l-geek> patricia : como assim não entendi?
<Patricia> <sk0l-geek> eu não sou nem loko nem abestado , e nem débi mental de usa mais o windows kkkkkkk
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> <sk0l-geek> to instalando o xp aki na maquina virtual
<sk0l-geek> sim eu sei mas só uso por q tipo
<sk0l-geek> eu presiso do orbit downloader
<adell> windows, 100% blonde coded !
<sk0l-geek> pra baixar o opensuse
<adell> :)
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkk
<Patricia> sk0l-geek :)
<sk0l-geek> ta bom dei a mancada
<sk0l-geek> kkkk
<Patricia> sk0l-geek conhece o wget -c?
<sk0l-geek> não
<sk0l-geek> q isso ?
<adell> o melhor downloader que existe :D
<Patricia> man wget
<sk0l-geek> hum , mas tipo no orbit eu pauso o donwload e posso reiniciar a maquina
<adell> :D
<adell> ahahah
<Patricia> sk0l-geek wget -c http://o-link/arquivo.exe
<adell> sk0l-geek, vai na da Patricia
<sk0l-geek> e tipo se a energia acabar no meio do download eu não perco ele
<Patricia> com o -c faz o mesmo
<Patricia> srrs
<adell> o -c é de "continuos" eu acho
<sk0l-geek> como assim?
<Patricia> vou colar no paste
<sk0l-geek> explique ai como eu instalo esse downloader no linux
<adell> sem contar que ele deixa muito rapido o down
<adell> sk0l-geek, com certeza ele já esta ai :p
<Patricia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535417/
<Patricia> :)
<d70> boa noite, alguém aqui usa o lampp ?
<sk0l-geek> então como eu faço
<sk0l-geek> pra acessar ele?
<adell> vai no terminal e digita wget
<adell> :)
<sk0l-geek> é mesmo
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<adell> um passo a passo:
<adell> <alt>+F2
<sk0l-geek> mas q lamer q eu so meu
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkk
<adell> xterm
<adell> wget :D
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkkk
<sk0l-geek> é tenho muito q aprender no linux em
<Pskol> hee
<adell> e la vem o coringão
<adell> e la foi o coringão :p
<sk0l-geek> kkk
<Patricia> sk0l-geek: todos que tenha @ubuntu/member sao administradores dos canais ubuntu :)
<sk0l-geek> hum
<sk0l-geek> no nome?
<Patricia> sugiro que leia as regras :D
<sk0l-geek> como leio as regras?
<Patricia> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<Patricia> vamos a melhor parte
<Patricia> Não faça ''flood'' no canal
<Patricia> Não use mensagens de away públicas
<Patricia> Linguagem e assunto
<Patricia> Somentes bots oficiais são permitidos
<Patricia> leia os topicos :)
<Pskol> e deposite 50 reais na conta 788390-x
<Patricia> :)
<rafaelsoaresbr> d70: de que ajuda precisa? faça a pergunta e se alguém souber vai responder
<Patricia> uma boa parte "Tenhamos bom senso não escolhendo palavras que não usaríamos em público sem tomar um puxão de orelha de nossa avó. "
<d70> não consegui iniciar o 'lampp' , alguem sabe como ?
<adell> d70 service apache2 start
<rafaelsoaresbr> d70: qual erro está apresentando?
<adell> e acho que hoje em dia é lamp
<d70> adell, fiz a 'instalação' de acordo com o site, diz que o comando lampp n existe
<adell> afinal não temos mais o perl
<d70> lampp já esta como executavel.
<adell> não existe mesmo
<Fisico> alguem conhece um webchat para eu entrar do ubuntu aqui quando eu tiver instalando o ubuntu?
<Patricia> LAMP, Linux, Apache, Mysql e PHP
<adell> peraiii
<sk0l-geek> Patricia: á as regras são claras mesmo , dei uma lida lá , vou respeitar .
<rafaelsoaresbr> Fisico: http://webchat.freenode.net/
<Patricia> sk0l-geek leia tudo :)
<adell> d70, esta no wimdows?
<Fisico> rafaelsoaresbr: Obrigado
<d70> nao
<Patricia> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<Patricia> :)
<adell> ahhh
<sk0l-geek> Patricia : Blz!
<adell> então é service apache2 start
<rafaelsoaresbr> Fisico: de nada, estou usando agora, é o oficial hehe
<Pskol> nossa nao eh mais facil fazer apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server
<d70> Patricia, vou dar uma lida, obrigado. qlq coisa volto
<adell> :D
<Patricia> http://www.webtuga.com/instalar-o-lamp-no-ubuntu/ :D
<Patricia> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<rafaelsoaresbr> Pskol: ou sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server phpmyadmin
<rafaelsoaresbr> hehe
<sk0l-geek> Patricia : Caraca meu se é viciada no linux em !
<Pskol> phpmyadmin nem oprecisa
<Patricia> sk0l-geek nao
<Pskol> so pra ajuda msm
<rafaelsoaresbr> Pskol: serio?
<Pskol> claro
<adell> acho que só phpmyadmin
<rafaelsoaresbr> Pskol: só só
<adell> instala tudo não? :D
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, \o/
<peregrinator_six> boa noite man.
<rafaelsoaresbr> adell: ah é
<rafaelsoaresbr> peregrinator_six: boa noite
<Pskol> phmyadmin eh um modo de configurar o mysql via web clicando
<rafaelsoaresbr> Pskol: é, eu fiz uma vez "na unha", mas aí descobri o phpmyadmin e fiquei preguiçoso hehehe
<Patricia> entre o alfabeto contando com 24 letras pode se formar 552 palavras variantes de dois digitos, alguem tem um gerador ai?
<Patricia> srrs
<sk0l-geek> alguem pode me responder , por q o windows é compilado ????????
<adell> sk0l-geek, como é?
<adell> :)
<sk0l-geek> kkkk
<rafaelsoaresbr> Patricia: aqueles geradores de senha fazem isso, hehe, mas não conheço nenhum pra linux
<sk0l-geek> tipo o linux , se vc entende de programação pode editar etc..
<sk0l-geek> e o windows , não por q?
<adell> o linux tb é compilado
<Patricia> rafaelsoaresbr acho q vo fazer um :(
<adell> a diferençã é que você tem acesso aos fontes
<liphvf> olá
<liphvf> boa noite
<sk0l-geek> sim  , mas o linux é de código fonte aberto
<adell> boa noite liphvf
<sk0l-geek> o windows não
<liphvf> alguém sabe mecher no ndiswrapper?
<rafaelsoaresbr> liphvf: bos noite
<sk0l-geek> adell: boa noite!
<liphvf> muito boa
<liphvf> eu foi tentar instalar um drive nele
<rafaelsoaresbr> liphvf: comprou um hardware problemático né hehe
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkk
<liphvf> com certeza
<adell> sk0l-geek, o windows não é livre pq o seu dono escolheu que seria assim :D
<sk0l-geek> kkkkk
<liphvf> foi tentar instarlar nele, não funciono ai quando desistalei para ver se voltava ao normal não volto, agora a placa não reconheci nada
<sk0l-geek> , eu acho é porq em termos de dinheira $$ , valoriza mais .
<liphvf> eu to entrando pelo 3G
<rafaelsoaresbr> liphvf: você instalou baixando do site? viu se o teu hardware é compatível mesmo?
<sk0l-geek> ué povo , por q paro a converssa?
<adell> gente bonita, um abraço pra quem fica
<sk0l-geek> kkkkk
<sk0l-geek> flw adell
<adell> vou pra cama pq o dia me chama
<sk0l-geek> entra amanha
<sk0l-geek> denovo
<sk0l-geek> tchau adell , ve se como um pastel
<sk0l-geek> kkkkk
<sk0l-geek> come*
<liphvf1> rafaelsoaresbr, tu sabe como resolver isso
<liphvf1> to tendo que usar a 3g
<sk0l-geek> net 3g?
<liphvf1> não
<liphvf1> a minha placa wireless
<sk0l-geek> vc ta no nót?
<liphvf1> da realtek
<liphvf1> tentei usar o ndiswrapper
<sk0l-geek> hum
<liphvf1> mas não funcionou, ai quando foi desistalar, fudeu, não funciona mais nada
<sk0l-geek> aff
<liphvf1> uhum
<sk0l-geek> um problema ruim em.
<liphvf1> notebook positivo sim+
 * leleobhz_ back
<liphvf1> uhum
 * leleobhz_ pergunta o que perdeu de bom
<liphvf1> tu saqbe como me ajudar?
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: descreva o problema plz
<leleobhz_> to com o backlog meio zoado
<liphvf1> vê
<leleobhz_> ah
<leleobhz_> o cara do ndis
<leleobhz_> ta
<liphvf1> vou escrever tudo de um vez..
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: nem se de ao trabalho. me diz que placa é
<leleobhz_> nao teoricamente, mas o que sai no lspci ou no lsusb
<leleobhz_> so me manda a linha referente a sua placa
<leleobhz_> n preciso do resto
<crimeboy> metre yoda
<leleobhz_> crimeboy: ;)
<liphvf1> tenho uma placa da wireless realtek RTL8187B, e o drive padrão do ubuntu não consegui conectar direito nas redes wirelles, ele acha a rede, e quando conecta fica lenta... vi na internet sobre o ndiswrapper, instalei, botei o drive do windows xp dela como recomendado, e não aparece nenhuma rede mais! ai foi desistalar para ver se voltava pelo menos a aparecer as redes... mas agora não volta! desistalei tudo e não voltou ao normal...
<crimeboy> algum fand o star wars?
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: cara, numa boa
<liphvf1> gostaria de tentar fazer o ndiswrapper funcionar, ou achar alguma outra solução para funcionar direito meu wireless, porque e não vou ter que voltar a usar o windows =/
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: ja peguei a furia dessa placa na minha frente
<leleobhz_> realtek e fogo, e nao funciona bem nem no windows
<leleobhz_> apesar de que o driver nativo do linux nao e mto bento tb
<liphvf1> pior que no windows ela funciona divinamente!
<rafaelsoaresbr> liphvf1: você instalou a inteface gráfica?
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: eh, experimente se mexer com ela conectada
<leleobhz_> :D
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: eu tinha problemas serios de roaming com ela, mesmo no windows
<leleobhz_> anyways
<crimeboy> placa wireles eh intel
<liphvf1> pior que não windows ela funciona normal
<leleobhz_> crimeboy: intel e boa mas n e excelente
<liphvf1> é realtek
<leleobhz_> top de linha é atheros
<crimeboy> tenho2
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: eu sei, conheco essa plaquinha
<leleobhz_> ela e um pe no saco, mesmo no windows
<leleobhz_> anyways
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<liphvf1> o que eu faço leleo?
<leleobhz_> dmesg | pastebinit -
<leleobhz_> e me da o link que sai no final
<sk0l-geek> gente eu ja volto...
<crimeboy> que xique
<leleobhz_> crimeboy: oooooooooooo corneteiro dos infernos :P
<liphvf1> tah
<liphvf1> ta instalando
<leleobhz_> ;)
<liphvf1> http://pastebin.com/kpiPWSuM
<liphvf1> leleobhz_, ta ai o link http://pastebin.com/kpiPWSuM
<leleobhz_> ok
<leleobhz_> xo ler esse monstro agora
<efraimmarcatto> e ai garera
<efraimmarcatto> quatno tempo
<sk0l-geek> iae blz
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: o ndiswrapper n deve ter achado sua wireless nao
<liphvf1> como assim?
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: lsusb | grep -i rtl
<liphvf1> já vai
<leleobhz_> 1 linha ou 2, pode mandar aqui
<victor1903> ola pessoal, tenhu uma duvida, existe algum programa opensource q coloque legendas em shows, tipo em teloes qdo o cantor canta ao vivo e a legenda da musica fica passando
<liphvf1> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:8189 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps Network Adapter
<sk0l-geek> olha eu uso pc em casa , mais tipo se eu quiser por o linux no notbook , vai ter diferença???
<sk0l-geek> na hora de conectar com a net?
<sk0l-geek> essas coisa
<leleobhz_> sk0l-geek: roda o livecd e veja
<efraimmarcatto> então
<efraimmarcatto> blz
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<sk0l-geek> hum.
<leleobhz_> sk0l-geek: ele vai reagir do mesmo jeito
<liphvf1> e agora leleobhz_ =/?
<sk0l-geek> sandrossv  : Boa noite
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: calma garoto, deixe me pensar
<efraimmarcatto> mas eu to com problema com a webcam
<liphvf1> desculpa, é que eu to puto já com isso... =/
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: se se você usar net discada teria problemas
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=71698.0
<sk0l-geek> mas tipo , problemas como tipo eu uso a ner aki de casa e eu vou no mercado com ele e pra mim acessar a net lá , vai ter problemas?
<leleobhz_> olha a ultima resposta desse post
<sk0l-geek> net*
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: talvez em algum momento voce caiu exatamente no mesmo problema dele
<efraimmarcatto> a net não ta boa
<efraimmarcatto> mas ela naum funfa
<efraimmarcatto> só no CHEESE
<sk0l-geek> qual a diferença da net normal e a discada??
<efraimmarcatto> A NET DISCADA É DEFORMADA
<efraimmarcatto> huauha
<sk0l-geek> explica de uma forma q eu entenda como funciona
<sk0l-geek> kkkk
<efraimmarcatto> tem uma perninha a menos
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkk
<leleobhz_> sk0l-geek: qual seu problema?
<sk0l-geek>  quero saber como faço pra saber qual a diferença entre a net normal e a discada?
<liphvf1> leleobhz_, vou instalar de novo o ndiswrapper para ver no que dá
<liphvf1> ṕera
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: faz o que o camarada falou
<leleobhz_> renomeia o arquivo la
<liphvf1> uhum
<leleobhz_> e se ate te ak driver
<leleobhz_> *se atente ao driver
<sk0l-geek>  quero saber como faço pra saber qual a diferença entre a net normal e a discada? (Obs: é q eu tenho a net aki e nem sei se ela é discada ou "normal" )
<leleobhz_> sk0l-geek: hmmm, faz uma coisa
<sk0l-geek> fala
<leleobhz_> melhor
<leleobhz_> [23/11-00:32:36] -!- sk0l-geek [~sk0l-geek@189-10-25-243.cbace700.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br]
<efraimmarcatto> kbts
<liphvf1> olha..
<leleobhz_> voce ta falando agora de uma net adsl da brasiltelemaracutaia
<efraimmarcatto> q t é aquela
<leleobhz_> alias
<leleobhz_> brasiltelecomica
<leleobhz_> :p
<sk0l-geek> ssim isso eu sei
<leleobhz_> (virou tudo oi mesmo :P)
<leleobhz_> discada e no minimo 4x mais lerdo que isso que vc tem ai
<liphvf1> no synaptic, tem ndiswrapper-source e ndiswrapper-dkms ...
<leleobhz_> considerando que voce tenha o pior plano adsl possivel
<liphvf1> qual tu acha que é o certo
<liphvf1> na outra eu instalar o source
<sk0l-geek> hum
<sk0l-geek> então minha net é discada?
<sk0l-geek> eu uso um modem aki adsl 500 T
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<leleobhz_> melhor
<sk0l-geek> então minha net é discada?
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk ndiswrapper-dkms ndiswrapper-common
<leleobhz_> sk0l-geek: voce nao leu o que disse?
<sk0l-geek> li sim
<efraimmarcatto> alguém pode me ajudar com a bagaça da webcam
<sk0l-geek> mas n entendi muito
<leleobhz_> na pior das hipoteses, sua internet ai e no minimo 4x mais RAPIDA do que uma discada
<sk0l-geek> ata
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkk
<sk0l-geek> desculpa a nubeza
<liphvf1> o ndiswrapper-dkms também?
<sk0l-geek> obrigado por me responder em
<liphvf1> leleobhz_, o que é dkms?
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: dkms e um sistema de construcao automagica de modulos do kernel
<thiago_> pessoal algueém aqui pode me ajudar a resolver um problema que eu to tendo com as libs do python?
<thiago_> Vejam o que acontece: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535241/
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: significa que toda vez que o kernel do ubuntu atualizar, ele vai atualizar os modulos tambem
<leleobhz_> thiago_: vejamos
<liphvf1> leleobhz_, então é para eu instalar esse também bé?
<maraujo_3> boa noite
<sk0l-geek> <maraujo_3> Boa noite
<maraujo_3> sk0l-geek, boa
<sk0l-geek> BLZ
<sk0l-geek> KKKKK
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: faz aquele apt-get la
<leleobhz_> [23/11-00:34:46] < leleobhz_> liphvf1: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk ndiswrapper-dkms ndiswrapper-common
<leleobhz_> depois sudo ndisgtk
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: porque o ndisgtk vai facilitar sua vida pra instalar o driver
<liphvf1> eu to ligado
<liphvf1> eu já instalei todos que você falou agorinha
<leleobhz_> sudo ndisgtk
<liphvf1> só que apareceu uma atualização agora desses programas que acabei de instalar
<liphvf1> to instalando
<leleobhz_> ah ta
<leleobhz_> otimo
<liphvf1> pronto
<liphvf1> vou instalar agora o drive
<liphvf1> pera
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: pode usar o ndisgtk pra isso
<thiago_> E eu?
<leleobhz_> se n quiser fazer na unha
<liphvf1> instalei
<leleobhz_> thiago_: calma q seu caso e complicado. nunca vi o python dar erro daquele jeito
<liphvf1> preciso reinciar para funcionar?
<efraimmarcatto> então alguém me ajudou e eu não vi?
<liphvf1> porque até agora não deu em nada
<thiago_> ok, pois é
<r-w-x> qual o problema?
<thiago_> isso aconteceu depois de uma tentativa de instalar uma versão mais nova do pygtk
<r-w-x> estao tentando instalar o ndiswrapper em que distro?
<sk0l-geek> o q é esse : pygtk???
<liphvf1> leleobhz_, eu tenho que re-iniciar o pc para funcionar?
<leleobhz_> em geral so recarregar o ndiswrapper
<leleobhz_> sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<r-w-x> ja instalou o ndiswrapper-utils?
<r-w-x> para usar o gtk?
<leleobhz_> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<leleobhz_> r-w-x: nao precisa de fazer manual
<r-w-x> depmod -a tbm
<leleobhz_> ele tem dependencia
<r-w-x> para gerar as dependencias
<leleobhz_> r-w-x: tambem nao precisa
<leleobhz_> o dkms faz isso sozinho
<thiago_> o pygtk é uma api pra interface gráfico do Python
<r-w-x> aqui eue precisei fazer
<leleobhz_> Depende de: python (>= 2.4), ndiswrapper-utils-1.9, python-gtk2, python-glade2
<efraimmarcatto> o meu problema é a webcam
<leleobhz_> thiago_: cara, eu nunca vi isso
<leleobhz_> thiago_: faz assim
<leleobhz_> thiago_: sudo apt-get install aptitude pastebinit
<leleobhz_> thiago_: aptitude search cairo | pastebinit -
<leleobhz_> e me manda o link
<thiago_>  o que isso faz sudo modprobe ndiswrapper?
<sk0l-geek> em eu tenho vontade de aprender python , mais tipo assim , como faço pra instalar um compilar ou coisa do tipo q de pra mim trabalhar com ele no linux ?
<leleobhz_> thiago_: esse comando n e pra vc, mas por curiosidade ele carrega esse modulo do kernel
<leleobhz_> sk0l-geek: digita python no console :D
<leleobhz_> e sai digitando comandos :D
<leleobhz_> ele ja vem instalado
<leleobhz_> sk0l-geek: no site do pythonbrasil tem bons tutoriais em ptbr
<liphvf1> leleobhz_, cara continua sem pegar =/
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: dmesg | pastebinit -
<leleobhz_> faz ai agora pra eu ver
<thiago_> leleobhz: está aqui o resultado do comando que me disse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535429/
<thiago_> hehe
<liphvf1> leleobhz_, http://pastebin.com/LRa28mAN
<thiago_> vo instalr esse pastebinit...
<leleobhz_> thiago_: apt-get install aptitude pastebinit
<leleobhz_> precisa dos 2
<sk0l-geek> ta sei eu tenho ele instalado aki , mas como faço ? tipo pra construir uma interface grafica de um software ? essas coisas , como eu salvo o projeto ?????
<leleobhz_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<leleobhz_> sk0l-geek: pega um tutorial do pythonbrasil
<leleobhz_> acho que vai te guiar melhor
<leleobhz_> ta tudo em portugues la
<sk0l-geek> tabom obrigado !
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: ta explicado seu problema
<liphvf1> qual foi???
<leleobhz_> #
<leleobhz_> [ 2558.756177] ndiswrapper (check_nt_hdr:141): kernel is 64-bit, but Windows driver is not 64-bit;bad magic: 010B
<leleobhz_> remove esse driver
<leleobhz_> vou procurar uma versao de 64bits dele
<leleobhz_> acho q sei onde tem
<liphvf1> sério???
<liphvf1> cara.... tu não sabe quanto to feliz de escutar isso
<liphvf1> removido
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: esse driver que vc tentoou colocar agora, ele é de 32 bits
<leleobhz_> precisa ser de 64
<leleobhz_> so isso
<liphvf1> eu tenho a versão 64bits só que é do vista, serve?
<liphvf1> veio com o cd de drives
<liphvf1> leleobhz_, será que funciona com o drive do vista64bits?
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: tente
<leleobhz_> provavelmente funciona sim
<liphvf1> como é para atualizar que tu falou
<liphvf1> um modprobe
<liphvf1> algum assim
<leleobhz_> sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<leleobhz_> ai remove o driver veio
<leleobhz_> instala o novo
<leleobhz_> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<liphvf1> já removi
<liphvf1> só tem esse
<liphvf1> já fiz os 2
<liphvf1> to esperando para ver se acontece alguma coisa
<d70> bom, demorou , mas consegui instalar o apache e configurar, obrigado ;)
<d70> a todos
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: manda o dmesg depois disso
<liphvf1> leleobhz_ não pego de novo, vê ai: http://pastebin.com/NpJBdCZX
<liphvf1> ta ai
<leleobhz_> calmae
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: ae
<leleobhz_> agora sim voce caiu EXATAMENTE no problema do cara lá
<liphvf1> hehehe
<leleobhz_> vamos ter que achar o driver pra xp64bits
<leleobhz_> calmae
<liphvf1> tah
<liphvf1> eu to procurando aqui
<thiago_> leleobhz: Pronto, aqui está o resultado do comando: aptitude search cairo | pastebinit -
<thiago_> http://pastebin.com/AHavVLxu
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: achei
<liphvf1> sério????????????????/
<liphvf1> eu to procurando a um tempão
<liphvf1> manda para pá
<liphvf1> eu
<liphvf1> xD
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: pra nao te sacanear, vou zipar so ele
<leleobhz_> porque o arquivo todo tem 16 mb
<liphvf1> ta
<liphvf1> leleobhz_, não sei nem como te agradecer doido...
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: vai no seu pvt
<leleobhz_> pra vc ter de referencia
<leleobhz_> o driver e esse: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<leleobhz_> so extrai o q vc precisa pra nao zoar seu 3g
<leleobhz_> mas depois baixa o pacote todo
<liphvf1> beleza
<thiago_> leleobhz_:http://pastebin.com/AHavVLxu
<liphvf1> o que ta zuando não é o 3g, é o wireless, eu to entrando pelo 3g, porque não to conseguindo entra na rede do meu amigo pelo wireless
<liphvf1> entende?
<leleobhz_> quando voce baixar, me fala pra eu remover daquele servidor
<leleobhz_> [23/11-01:01:27] < liphvf1> o que ta zuando não é o 3g, é o wireless, eu to entrando pelo 3g, porque não to conseguindo entra na rede do meu amigo pelo wireless
<liphvf1> já baixei
<leleobhz_> [23/11-01:01:28] < liphvf1> entende?
<leleobhz_> 3G ilimitado? acho q nao ne
<leleobhz_> :D
<leleobhz_> thiago_: engraçado seu caso mesmo...
<leleobhz_> thiago_: sugestao? pergunte no #python-br
<leleobhz_> nem cita o sistema que vc ta usando
<thiago_> ok
<leleobhz_> (se bem q tanto faz :P)
<leleobhz_> acho que la eles vao achar melhor esse pacote pra vc do que eu
<thiago_> Uso o Lucid
<leleobhz_> se perguntarem, fale
<leleobhz_> manda o primeiro paste pra eles
<leleobhz_> liphvf1: progrediu ae?
<thiago_> valeu
<sk0l-geek> kkkk
<sk0l-geek> q incrivel em os cara aki ajuda mesmo1
<sk0l-geek> !*
<leleobhz_> acho que ele conseguiu hein :P
<sk0l-geek> kkkkk
<sk0l-geek> conssegui sim
<sk0l-geek> concerteza
<rafaelsoaresbr> kkkk
<sk0l-geek> kkkkk
<laura_> OLA
<sk0l-geek> iae qual será a próxima pergunta?
<sk0l-geek> kkkkk
<laura_> QUEM É VOCÊ
<sk0l-geek> o leleobhz deve saber em kkk
<thiago_> Em brincadeira....
<sk0l-geek> soi eu ué
<sk0l-geek> jessé
<sk0l-geek> kkkk
<thiago_> digo: Sem brincadeira
<sk0l-geek> desculpa!
<sk0l-geek> meu nome é Jessé ! , mais meu nick é esse ai : Sk0l_Geek
<sk0l-geek> não sou um  geek ainda não , mais um dia eu serei sim se DEUS quiser
<leleobhz_> rs
<laura_> I8SSO BÉ MARCA DE CERVEJA
<sk0l-geek> kkkkk
<sk0l-geek> ta escrito Sk0l , mais se le :  iscul
<peregrinator_six> ai, ai... xP
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkk
<rafaelsoaresbr> hauHAU
<sk0l-geek> é acho q vou mudar esse nick em
<sk0l-geek> pelo menos a parte do sk0l
<laura_> TEM CACHORRO NA PARADA?
<sk0l-geek> q q vcs sugerem em ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> alvenaria
<laura_> ISTO ESTÁ UMA LOUCURA
<Monarquista> rafaelsoaresbr, xP
<Monarquista> AUHSUAHSUAHUSH
<rafaelsoaresbr> ahuHA
<sk0l-geek> ai me ajudem ai , to querendo mudar meu nick , aceito sugestões , falam ai um nick filé .
<leleobhz_> sk0l-geek: podes usar o ##ubuntu-br ou o ##ubuntu-br-offtopic pra falar disso
<rafaelsoaresbr> alguém conhece nóticias da próxima versão do ubuntu?
<sk0l-geek> eu não
<sk0l-geek> quado lançar vou esperar o versão 11.10
<sk0l-geek> 11.04 n vou baixar
<Porcks> sk0l-geek: muda pra itaipava-geek
<Monarquista> Porcks, filho da mãe... :P AUSHUAHSUAHSUHAUHSUHA
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sk0l-geek> sai fora ja falei pow , não é SK0L É ISCUL q se le
<leleobhz_> po, dorgas nao ne
<sk0l-geek> kkkk
<Porcks> sk0l-geek: he-man-geek
<leleobhz_> guiness-geek
<leleobhz_> que tal :p
<marcos> pra  rir  um pouco:http://desciclo.pedia.ws/wiki/Linguagem_Python
<sk0l-geek> hum
<rafaelsoaresbr> o Andre_Gondim deve saber
<Andre_Gondim> sobre o que rafaelsoaresbr ?
<sk0l-geek> o gente como mudo meu nome aki na sala?
<sk0l-geek> o gente como mudo meu nome aki na sala?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Andre_Gondim: notícias do próximo ubuntu 11.04
<Porcks> barra "/"nick nome
<sk0l-geek> hum
<sk0l-geek> e tem q por essas aspas?
<Andre_Gondim> a próxima versão sairá o primeiro alfa dia 7 de dezembro, terá Unity ao invéz do gnome-shell e tals
<sk0l-geek> "/"
<leleobhz_> Andre_Gondim: uia, vc por aqui
<sk0l-geek> ???
<Porcks> não
<Andre_Gondim> leleobhz_, bom dia
<Andre_Gondim> :P
<leleobhz_> fora o lance do banshee
<leleobhz_> Andre_Gondim: dia?
<Porcks> coloquei pq se não não aparece
<leleobhz_> oloco! sao quase 2h da manha
<Mr_Je-Geek> haha
<Mr_Je-Geek> meu nick novo ai
<leleobhz_> acho que o maluco da wireless se resolveu
<Mr_Je-Geek> <<<
<Mr_Je-Geek> se resolveu sim
<leleobhz_> vou embora, quase 2h da manha e eu ainda no instituto
<Andre_Gondim> leleobhz_, quando trabalhei com suporte telefônico dizia que depois da meia noite era bom dia :P
<leleobhz_> i hope so
<Mr_Je-Geek> ele disse não sabia como te agradeçer
<Mr_Je-Geek> então resolveu
<leleobhz_> Andre_Gondim: orra, vai dizer que voce trabalhou no inferno tb
<Mr_Je-Geek> kkkk
<leleobhz_> sinais de que ja to lesado demais pra ficar acordado
<leleobhz_> vou pra casa
<Porcks> leleobhz_: não la ele so atendia pelo tel
<Mr_Je-Geek> em galera eu ja volto blz
<Mr_Je-Geek> fui ...
<marcos> olha  esse  site  engraçado: http://desciclo.pedia.ws/wiki/Linguagem_Python
<Andre_Gondim> marcos, para assuntos offtopic use ##ubuntu-br-topic
<Andre_Gondim> ops
<Andre_Gondim> marcos, para assuntos offtopic use ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<jaoziN> boa noite a todos
<jaoziN> Alguém poderia tirar uma dúvida minha?
<jaoziN> O que poderia está ocasionando a minha placa de rede não está identificando as redes sem fio?
<Andre_Gondim> !perguntar | jaoziN
<ubottu-br> jaoziN: Por favor, não pergunte se você pode fazer uma pergunta, simplesmente pergunte! - Tudo em uma linha, se possível, para que as pessoas possam facilmente entender sua dúvida. Se alguém souber a resposta e não estiver ocupado, muito provavelmente irá responder. :) Para dicas, veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoPerguntar
<jaoziN> Andre_Gondim, desculpe-me
<jaoziN> Senhores, venho sofrendo bastante com a minha placa de rede sem fio, a mesma está identificada e instalada porém não consegue localizar nenhuma rede sem fio. O fabricante é Atheros modelo AR5001 a minha distribuição é o Ubuntu 10.04.
<marcos> pode  ser   problema  de hardware ou configuração
<jaoziN> marcos, No windows ela funciona perfeitamente, então hardware não deve ser, já a segunda alternativa é bastante satisfatória, você sabe como eu possa resolver esta questão?
<jaoziN> marcos, Em pesquisa na internet falaram do madwifi, porém não consigo instalar o mesmo.
<marcos> o google  pode  te salvar
<jaoziN> marcos, Meu caro, acredite se estou no IRC é por causa que minhas pesquisas no google não foram muito bem.
<jaoziN> marcos,  de qualquer forma agradeço.
<marcos> só tem q fazer  um enchegar  o outro.  procura configuração de rede wifi no  google
<jaoziN> marcos,
<jaoziN> ok
<Monarquista> rafaelsoaresbr, saberia me responder se o driver de video open source daria conta de rodar o .mkv...?!
<rafaelsoaresbr> Monarquista: eu não, eu usava placa Intel, mas provavelmente sim
<Monarquista> um...
<Monarquista> obrigado, vou procurar por aqui pra ver! :D
<vitorlobo> há alguma lista de placas de video, e som q rodam no ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> pq quando eu montar meu proximo pc
<vitorlobo> quero me certificar disso
<vitorlobo> :P
<Mr_Je-Geek> eu uso uma nvidia
<Mr_Je-Geek> e tem até drivers pra ela no ubuntu
<Mr_Je-Geek> ai gente vou sair em
<Mr_Je-Geek> tchau ai pra galera
<Monarquista> Mr_Je-Geek, Bom dia.
<Mr_Je-Geek> em vou sair
<Mr_Je-Geek> flw ai Monarquista
<Mr_Je-Geek> fui ...
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: pode me escutar?
<Monarquista> escutar...?! 0o
<rafaelsoaresbr> "escutar", quero dizer, "stá aí?", ah voce entendeu
<rafaelsoaresbr> hehe
<Monarquista> Bom dia.
<d70> estou com uma duvida, quando digito "services --status-all" consigo mtos " ? " , pq? n tem como saber se estão 'rodando' ?
<maraujo_3> dia
<eduardo> Pessoal gostaria de relatar um bug aqui que derepente pode ajudar muitos..
<maraujo_3> Oo
<maraujo_3> qual?
<maraujo_3> eduardo, qual?
<maraujo_3> fui em
<maraujo_3> bom dia a todos
<eduardo> O usuário que instalou o ubuntu 10.10 32 bits ou 64 bits e criou um disco de inicialização com o pacote usb-creator-gtk 0.2.24, no momento que for dar o boot pelo pendrive mesmo selecionado corretamente na bios, tera como saída Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot  vesamenu.cr32: Not a COM32 image. No momento nao existe a possibilidade para aqueles que estao utilizando o ubuntu 10.10 de efetuarem o boot pelo pendriv
<vitorlobo> q q vcs usam ai pra descompactar arquivo .rar em várias partes?
<vitorlobo> aqui eu ponho pra extrair ele fica dando loop e n extrai todo
<efraimmarcatto> será q tem alguma alma boa aqui
<efraimmarcatto> eu quero instalar o easycam2
<efraimmarcatto> mas ta fods
<vitorlobo> efraimmarcatto: vc conseguio instalar?
<efraimmarcatto> não
<vitorlobo> 32 ou 64 bits?
<efraimmarcatto> '32
<efraimmarcatto> quando eu mando instalar ele diz q falta dependencia
<efraimmarcatto> e eu nãos ei onde encontrar as dependencias
<efraimmarcatto> eu teneti até
<vitorlobo> poe no terminal
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get install easycam2-gtk
<efraimmarcatto> ta
<vitorlobo> e depois poe
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get update
<efraimmarcatto> vou dar o resultado pra vc
<efraimmarcatto>  easycam2-gtk : Depende: python2.4-glade2 mas não é instalável
<efraimmarcatto>                 Depende: python2.4-gtk2 mas não é instalável
<efraimmarcatto>                 Depende: easycam2-core mas não será instalado
<efraimmarcatto> quando fui instalar esse easycam-core ele diz q falta python-xml
<efraimmarcatto> vamos ver
<efraimmarcatto> aqui
<efraimmarcatto> sudo apt-get -f install
<vitorlobo> tenta esse
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get install easycam2-qt
<efraimmarcatto> mas ai vai ficar lento
<efraimmarcatto> tb depende do easycam-core
<efraimmarcatto> que depende do python-xml
<efraimmarcatto> preciso achar essas dependencias
<ffr76> Bom dia
<Fisico> alguem pode me ajudar a instalar o uuntu?
<Fisico> por favor
<Fisico> to no live cd
<Fisico> leleobhz_: oi
<leleobhz_> yo
<leleobhz_> Fisico, manda o screenshot do particionador
<Fisico> oi leleo, deu certo, to no live cd
<Fisico> tá, to nessa tela
<leleobhz_> :D
<Fisico> só um minuto
<Fisico> obrigado pela ajuda
<leleobhz_> aperta printscreen, salva num arquivo
<leleobhz_> control + t no firefox
<leleobhz_> imageshack.us
<leleobhz_> poe la e manda o link
<Fisico> tá
<Fisico> http://img816.imageshack.us/img816/4204/capturadetelae.png
<leleobhz_> Fisico, nada anormal agora
<leleobhz_> clica no espaco livre e vai em adicionar
<leleobhz_> coloca uma particao de uns 2 ou 4 gigas pra swap
<Fisico> http://yfrog.com/mocapturadetelaep
<Fisico> ah tah
<Fisico> mas eu já tenho a partição que eu fiz
<Fisico> o espaço livre foi ele q fez pelo cd
<Fisico> essa partição do espaço livre é para os meus dados
<Fisico> partição de dados
<leleobhz_> Fisico, ta tudo como ntfs
<leleobhz_> eh bobagem voce formatar no windows
<leleobhz_> apague todo o espaco que voce quer deixar pro ubuntu
<leleobhz_> anyways
<Fisico> então leleobhz_: eu já deixei o espaço para o ubuntu
<leleobhz_> Fisico, qual delas voce vai redimensionar pra entrar o ubuntu
<Fisico> quer que eu formate?
<leleobhz_> o rapaz
<leleobhz_> nao faz confusao
<leleobhz_> essa particao de 180gb e a nova?
<denisbr> leleobhz_: opa
<leleobhz_> q vai ficar o ubuntu
<leleobhz_> ?
<leleobhz_> denisbr, opa
<Fisico> não, a de 50 gb sem nada
<denisbr> leleobhz_: tá bonzinho ?
<leleobhz_> Fisico, rola a tela pra ela aparecer no screenshot e manda de novo
<Fisico> essa de 180 gb era pros dados, mas na verdade é 400 gb, 300gb livre
<Fisico> tá
<leleobhz_> quero ver a particao que voce reservou
<Fisico> para a direita ou para baixo?
<leleobhz_> Fisico, cara, deixa a particao no meio da tela, seleciona ela e tira o screenshot
<leleobhz_> a particao que voce vai usar
<Fisico> mas eu não sei como ele chama a partição que eu deixei para o ubuntu, acho q ele chama de sbd2
<Fisico> vou tirar
<Fisico> só um segundo
<leleobhz_> Fisico, nao importa, tente ver pelo tamanho que ela tem
<leleobhz_> se tiver mais de uma, tire mais de um screenshot
<Fisico> é, por isso q eu acho q é a sdb2
<Fisico> pelo tamanho e dados
<Fisico> vou mandar
<Fisico> http://yfrog.com/5ccapturadetela1vp
<Fisico> leleobhz_: É só selecionar e pedir para instalar?
<Fisico> essa partição?
<leleobhz_> a bit
<Fisico> a bit?
<Patricia> bom dia
<Fisico> bom dia
<Fisico> leleobhz_: a bit?
<Fisico> o q eu faço agora?
<leleobhz_> espere!
 * leleobhz_ é um só
<Fisico> :D
<leleobhz_> Fisico, e desse disco de 500gb mesmo?
<Fisico> esse disco eu particionei em 3, uma de 50gb para o windows, outra de 500gb para o ubuntu e oura de 400 gb para os dados, mas o ubuntu mexeu nela, eu queria deixar instalar na partição que eu deixei para o ubntuntu mesmo, de 50gb desse hd de 500
<leleobhz_> nao
<leleobhz_> voce nao particionou assim nao, foi mal
<leleobhz_> seu disco tem 500gb so
<leleobhz_> escreva devagar
<Fisico> não tem a outra partição de 50gb?
<Fisico> não é essa de sdb2?
<leleobhz_> 50, nao 500
<Fisico> 500 o q? num é a sdb2? essa eu deixei como 50
<Fisico> num to t entendendo
<leleobhz_> Fisico, para
<leleobhz_> pensa
<leleobhz_> escreve devagarinho
<leleobhz_> como voce particionou e o que voce quer colocar aonde
 * Patricia para acompanhar leleobhz_ tem que pesar muito *Ele fala muita coisa*
 * Patricia :**
<Fisico> eu tenho dois hds, um de 80 dividido em duas de 40, e outro de 500 divididos em 3, um de 50 que já está o wndows, um de 50 sem nada para o ubuntu e o restante para o dados
<EduardeCalibal> Fisico, quer saber os nomes das partições?
<Fisico> quero
<Fisico> por favor
<Fisico> uma eu coloquei o nome windows=para o windows
<EduardeCalibal> sudo fdisk -l
<Fisico> outra eu coloquei  ubuntu=para o ubuntu
<Fisico> e outra dados=para os meus dados
<Fisico> o outro hd de 80 dividido em dois não tem nada
<Fisico> ele tá pifando
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, pega os dados do fdisk -l e faz um mapa ai.  Eu quando comecei sempre tinha que fazer por que usava muitas partições.
<EduardeCalibal> Ainda hoje tenho 5.
<Fisico> como eu faço o fdisk-l?
<Fisico> eu estou no webchat do ubntu
<EduardeCalibal> sudo (espaço) fdisk (espaço) -l
<EduardeCalibal> No terminal.
<EduardeCalibal> Precisa abrir um terminal sempre que for usar algum comando.
<Fisico> tá
<leleobhz_> afff
<leleobhz_> Fisico, vamos fazer assim
<leleobhz_> a particao do ubuntu ja ta separada?
<Fisico> já
<Fisico> e to vendo ela no menu locais
<leleobhz_> Fisico, e aquela de 180gb que ta livre?
<leleobhz_> afff
<leleobhz_> voce criou um volume ntfs nela
<leleobhz_> rsrsrs
<Fisico> foi aquela eu fiz cagada ontem e vou ter q reverter
<EduardeCalibal> Fisico, confirmou os nomes das partições?
<leleobhz_> Fisico, faz assim
<leleobhz_> Fisico, monta ela do menu locais
<leleobhz_> alt + f2
<leleobhz_> gnome-terminal
<leleobhz_> mount
<leleobhz_> e me manda o que ta montado (poe no paste)
<leleobhz_> EduardeCalibal, nao adianta
<leleobhz_> windows nao poe nome direito nas particoes :D
<leleobhz_> um fdisk nao vai ver isso
<leleobhz_> melhor ele montar e ver o que o udev montou
<EduardeCalibal> O nome do dispositivo, obviamente...
<Fisico> abriu o terminal aqui
<leleobhz_> EduardeCalibal, sim, mas nao e o fdisk que vai mostrar isso chuchu
<EduardeCalibal> Na lista do fdisk terá os dispositivos e os sistemas instalados...
<EduardeCalibal> Sistemas de arquivos, claro.
<leleobhz_> o ceus
<leleobhz_> EduardeCalibal, voce nao entende que isso nao adianta
<leleobhz_> porque o guri simplesmente nao sabe nem que particao ele quer montar?
<leleobhz_> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Agora ele saberá, terá os nomes e os tamanhos de cada uma delas.
<Fisico> sei
<leleobhz_> EduardeCalibal, ahh cara, se toca, ele ja viu e nao sabe
<Fisico> o q faço amigos?
<leleobhz_> o particionador do ubuntu ja mostoru isso pra ele
<leleobhz_> se voce nao teve o trabalho de sequer ver os screenshots que ele mandou
<leleobhz_> nao fala bobagem
<leleobhz_> Fisico, acabei de te falar ai acima
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, se ele não souber onde quer instalar, ninguém saberá...
<leleobhz_> EduardeCalibal, novamente, se voce nao quer ter o trabalho de acompanhar o problema, nao acompanhe
<Fisico> na partição que eu deixei para o ubuntu
<leleobhz_> Fisico, abre ela no menu locais
<leleobhz_> por favor
<Fisico> tá
<Patricia> ate que emfim o nome do sitee :D
<EduardeCalibal> leleobhz_, notei que você claramente não é do tipo muito prestativo...  Vou deixar você ai "trabalando" e vou tocar o serviço aqui.  Boa sorte Fisico.  Fui.
<leleobhz_> vai fundo
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<leleobhz_> quem nao deu atencao pro problema do cara foi vc, nao eu ;)
<Fisico> leleobhz_;:
<Fisico> então
<leleobhz_> abriu ai?
<Fisico> ele nao abre no menu locais
<Fisico> acredita?
<leleobhz_> dio santo...
<Fisico> cliquei em computador
<Fisico> tá assim
<leleobhz_> Fisico, cara, para e pensa
<Fisico> com o nome das partições quie eu fiz
<leleobhz_> voce tem 3 particoes ntfs e 1 livre
<leleobhz_> Fisico, e voce pelo visto tem 2 HDs ai
<Fisico> isso
<leleobhz_> tem certeza que é nesse HD que vai instalar
<leleobhz_> ?
<Fisico> sim
<leleobhz_> o ubuntu selecionou o segundo HD
<Fisico> mas o outro tá quase pifando
<leleobhz_> Fisico, mas voce tem certeza do hd que voce quer instalar?
<Fisico> eu que selecionei o de 500gb
<leleobhz_> isso
<leleobhz_> esse ai tem uma particao de 180gb livre
<leleobhz_> essa particao e a que voce vai usar?
<Fisico> essa partição é a de dados
<Fisico> não queria usar
<leleobhz_> ela nao e de dados
<Fisico> quero a que eu deixei de 50gb
<leleobhz_> ela ta marcada como livre
<Fisico> para o ubuntu
<leleobhz_> voce nao deixou nenhuma de 50gb livre
<Fisico> no windows tá como uma partição livre
<Fisico> que eu fiz
<leleobhz_> nao ta nao
<leleobhz_> cara
<leleobhz_> voce ta fazendo uma bagunca mental dos infernos
<Fisico> e se eu formatar a partição
<leleobhz_> vai no windows, apaga a particao que voce vai reservar pro ubuntu
<Fisico> que eu quero?
<leleobhz_> apaga mesmo, nao e criar outro FS
<leleobhz_> volta pro instalador ai a gente ve
<leleobhz_> o problema nao e o sistema
<Fisico> ah tah, eu apago ela e aqui no ubuntu ele vai falar q o espaço tá livre né?
<leleobhz_> e que voce mesmo nao sabe onde quer instalar, e pra piorar, deixou a particao que voce vai usar com o ubuntu em ntfs, pra confundir mais ainda
<leleobhz_> nada errado, mas a gente tem que dissolver essa confusao
<dualshoott> Fisico, você vai instalar e Windows e Linux no mesmo HD ?
<Fisico> eu quero instalar na partição ubuntu que eu fiz
<Fisico> sim
<Fisico> iria?
<Fisico> não pode?
<dualshoott> Fisico,  Você pode iniciar o windows e executar o CD do ubuntu ele instala no windows o ubuntu como se fosse um programa, criando o dualboot automatico
<dualshoott> Fisico,  acredito que de a opção em qual local instalar
<Fisico> hum
<Fisico> vou tentar depois
<Fisico> vou tb apagar essa partição do ubuntu q aqui ele vai achar como livre
<Fisico> depois eu volto
<Fisico> :D
<Fisico> origado
<Fisico> dualshoott: Obrigado
<Fisico> leleobhz_: Obrigado
<phpricardo> bom dia pessoALL.
<dualshoott> Fisico, ;)
<Fisico> depois eu volto
<Fisico> bom dia
<Fisico> :D
<dualshoott> phpricardo, bom di
<leleobhz_> nossa q lag
<Fisico> valeu amigo
<Fisico> valeu amigos
<Fisico> abraços
<leleobhz_> eeeta lag
<dualshoott> leleobhz_,  o fisito deixo até seu sistema louco xD
<leleobhz_> dualshoott, nao e boa opcao
<dualshoott> leleobhz_, mas pelo visto ele ia se perder e acabar formatando o HD inteiro kkkk
<dualshoott> leleobhz_,  é mais seguro daquele jeito
<dualshoott> Eu consigo o KERNEL do ubuntu sem instalação grafica para baixar ? Ou o mais certo seria o Ubuntu-server ?
<leleobhz_> dualshoott, como é?
<Monarquista> Bom dia.
<dualshoott> leleobhz_,  como ?
<leleobhz_> dualshoott, escreve sua pergunta de novo
<leleobhz_> nao entendi nada do que voce quer
<dualshoott> leleobhz_,  tipo eu tava precisando do ubuntu para maquinas antigas tipo 486
<dualshoott> leleobhz_,  pretendo colocar o fluxbox nelas
<leleobhz_> 486?
<leleobhz_> esquece
<dualshoott> leleobhz_,  mas se eu procuro o ubuntu mesmo acho só o kubuntu
<leleobhz_> use debian mesmo
<dualshoott> leleobhz_,  hmm
<leleobhz_> dualshoott, ate porque, com o debian voce vai ter mais facilidade pra usar o lxde
<leleobhz_> que eu acho melhor que o fluxbox
<leleobhz_> e roda nessas carniças
<dualshoott> leleobhz_,  é q quero deixar estações de trabalho pra uns usuarios da empresa
<dualshoott> leleobhz_,  imprimirem pelo cups, um software no wine e internet basica
<leleobhz_> 486?
<leleobhz_> pode esquecer
<leleobhz_> wine vai exigir no minimo um pII
<leleobhz_> isso se rodar
<dualshoott> ahh
<leleobhz_> arruma uns k6II ai
<leleobhz_> poe debian + lxde
<dualshoott> Vo descartar os 486 intam
<leleobhz_> e seja feliz
<leleobhz_> 486 pra isso nao vai rolar nao
<dualshoott> vo testa aqui então
<leleobhz_> so por conta do wine
<dualshoott> hmm
<dualshoott> Vo testa aqui ai quando tiver sucesso ou finalizar os teste te falo =D
<leleobhz_> dualshoott, se quiser tentar, use debian + lxde
<leleobhz_> fluxbox vai deixar seus users doidoes
<dualshoott> leleobhz_, rs mas é só deixa ele com o idesk ai resolve
<dualshoott> leleobhz_,  3 icones no desktop e cabo rs
<dualshoott> leleobhz_,  e um botao pra desligar
<thiago_> alguém pose me ajudar com essse probllema? http://paste.ubuntu.com/535241/
<EduardeCalibal> thiago_, chegou a reinstalar as bibliotecas todas aquele dia?  Poderia passar seu alacarte para o pastebin?
<EduardeCalibal>   Entendi o seu problema já da outra vez, seus arquivos que faltam não estão mapeados por que constam como instalados pelo apt, a única forma de resolver sem saber onde eta o problema seria reinstalar todos os pacotes do seus sistema...
<EduardeCalibal> Quer fazer isso?
<thiago_> reinstalr todos?
<thiago_> EduardeCalibal: como assim passar  o alacarte para o pastebin?
<thiago_> SIm ja tentei reinstalar as bibliotecas do python
<EduardeCalibal> É a única forma sem saber onde esta o problema, pegar toda a lista de pacotes e reinstalar um por um, existe uma forma automática de fazer isso mas não sei que tipo de problemas ela pode gerar.
<EduardeCalibal> Mandar o arquivo do alacarte para o paste bin, quero confirmar o comando que dá erro.  Ele é um arquivo pequeno.
<thiago_> Ok, irei arriscar...
<EduardeCalibal> Esta em /usr/share/alacarte
<EduardeCalibal> Ops
<EduardeCalibal> /usr/bin/alacarte
<thiago_> sim, mas mandar o que do alacarte?
<EduardeCalibal> Manda o arquivo para o pastebin.
<EduardeCalibal> Quero comprar com o meu, temos sistemas diferentes...
<thiago_> ok
<EduardeCalibal> Os comandos para refazer a sua instalação completamente são:
<EduardeCalibal> 1) dpkg --get-selections > lista-de-pacotes
<EduardeCalibal> Vai armazenar toda a sua seleção de pacotes no arquivo lista-de-pacotes.
<EduardeCalibal> 2) dpkg --set-selections < lista-de-pacotes
<EduardeCalibal> Vai pegar a mesma lista de pacotes novamente.
<EduardeCalibal> 3) apt-get dselect-upgrade
<EduardeCalibal> Deveria fazer a instalação, não testei em sistemas que já estavam rodando ent
<EduardeCalibal> Então ele pode não fazer...
<thiago_> prontp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535516/
<thiago_> ent?
<EduardeCalibal> Procurando um arquivo ali, pode ser a causa do erro, momento.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode adiantar serviço coletando todos os seus pacotes para uma lista.
<EduardeCalibal> dpkg -l > lista
<EduardeCalibal> O python-cairo você já reinstalou com o apt-get install --reinstall ?
<thiago_> ja sim
<thiago_> mas nap adiantou
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode tentar o procedimento com o dpkg agora, aquele que passei os passos antes.
<thiago_> vou tentar reinstalar tudo mesmo com o comando do dpkg
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<thiago_> agora so esperar um pouquinho
<EduardeCalibal> Muito eu diria, e pode ter problemas depois disso...
<EduardeCalibal> No meu caso eu teria, uso coisas fora do padrão da distribuição e nada funcionaria após executar esse processo.
<EduardeCalibal> Tinha uma forma de fazer isso sem atualizar, mas não lembro como fazer, com apt-get apenas.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou era com dselect --expert.
<EduardeCalibal> A alternativa era fazer isso ai com script com a lista do dpkg.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas poderia ter incidentes e interromper o processo no meio, tirado do ar o sistema...
<EduardeCalibal> Poderia ficar sem o dpkg ou o apt, por exemplo.  Ai seria brabo de reparar.
<EduardeCalibal> Só usando CD de inicializaçao.
<EduardeCalibal> Qualquer coisa é só chamar.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<italoclone> alguem ja usou openvpn para compartilhar arquivos de rede samba, como planilhas docs etc
<liox_> bom dia
<thiago_> EduardeCalibal: VOite, me desculpe pela demora... Tive que sair.
<liox_> alguem ai tece problema com acpi em notebook
<liox_> ?
<EduardeCalibal> thiago_, conseguiu?
<thiago_> EduardeCalibal: Hein, não sei se fiz certo aqueles procedimentos mas vê ai o que aconteceu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535534/
<EduardeCalibal> Ok
<EduardeCalibal> Ele só alterou 9 pacotes...
<EduardeCalibal> O alacarte continua em erro?
<liox_> tenho um not instalei o ubuntu tudo ok
<liox_> so que quando tiro o cabo de energia e a wireless esta ativa entra em uma tela preta
<EduardeCalibal> liox_, o acpi me traz problemas eventualmente, mesmo em máquinas windows...
<liox_> e não volta mais a responder
<liox_> se a wireless esta desativada e tiro o cabo fica tudo ok
<thiago_> sim (-_-)
<EduardeCalibal> Mas isso ocorre assim que faz esses procedimentos ou apenas quando deixa ela parada.
<EduardeCalibal> ?
<liox_> so quando fasso esses procedimentos
<liox_> qunado esta com o cabo e wireless ativa tudo ok
<EduardeCalibal> Não é isso, assim que faz ocorre? no mesmo momento?
<liox_> quando removo o cabo ja me da uma mensagem a bateria esta fraca e ja entra nesse modo so que a bateria estava reamente carregada
<EduardeCalibal> thiago_, usa o seguinte comando?
<liox_> EduardeCalibal: sim mesmo momento
<thiago_> sim
<EduardeCalibal> thiago_, me passa o pastebim com o erro do alarcate que eu havia fechado aqui.
<liox_> muito estranho esta acontecendo o mesmo no archlinux q estava instalado anteriormente
<EduardeCalibal> liox_, não sei se consigo descobrir o que há no seu caso...
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser algo com o driver dele, algum tilt.
<liox_> pode ser o driver wireless tb
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser que no final das mensagens do sistema apareça a mensagem sobre isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Sobre algum erro.
<thiago_> beleza
<EduardeCalibal> thiago_, já achei seu pastebin anteiror...
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta achar o arquivo nos pacotes, primeiro deles:
<EduardeCalibal> dpkg -S /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py
<thiago_> "sai porque ultimamente o ubuntu vive congelando"
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<Patricia> gnome nao o ubuntu :)
<thiago_> dpkg: /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py não encontrado.
<EduardeCalibal> Eu sempre penso em partes.
<EngSkeeter> opa!
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, aqui também dá não encontrado.
<YuriBokaleff5y74>  oi
<EduardeCalibal> Não consigo encontrar esses seus arquivos em lugar algum.
<thiago_> ow yeah, o GNOME...rsrs
<YuriBokaleff5y74>  blz man
<Monarquista> Patricia: EngSkeeter EduardeCalibal e todos ou demais, bom dia! \o/
<EduardeCalibal> Sei que o arquivo _cairo é um biblioteca.
<thiago_> como assim?
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.
<Patricia> :)
<EngSkeeter> buenos!!!
<EduardeCalibal> Achei ele mas quando busquei pelos pacotes ele não constava em nenhum deles,
<EngSkeeter> opa!!
<EduardeCalibal> Então não sei como ele foi parar onde foi parar...
<EngSkeeter> to lascado
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser criado pela pos instalação de alguma coisa.
<thiago_> pois é esse modulo _cairo pertence a lib pycairo
<EduardeCalibal> Mais agressivamente poderia remover o alacarte com o aptitude (com tudo que ele vai remover) e depois reinstalar.
<EduardeCalibal> Fazendo com que fossem recriadas todas as dependências dele...
<thiago_> esse _cairo é uma função da biblioteca pyCairo
<thiago_> sói que não é só o alacrte que esta com problemas com esse
<EduardeCalibal> Entendi.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas fazendo a solução com o alacarte irá valer para todos.
<thiago_> vários outros alertam sobre esse mesmo problema de importação
<thiago_> tentei entrar em canais de software do menu e nem isso funcionou
<thiago_> hum
<EduardeCalibal> É, o pytho faz muitas coisas, eu nem imaginava.
<EduardeCalibal> Só uma coisa, o aptitude pode vir a remover meio sistema...
<EduardeCalibal> Ele vai criando uma cadeia de eventos que vai ficando enorme.
<thiago_> hum
<EduardeCalibal> Temos a alternativa do script ainda...
<thiago_> espere aí antes de fazer isso
<EduardeCalibal> A idéia é listar os seus pacotes todos e reinstalar um a um por rotina com o apt-get install --reinstall.
<thiago_> queria demonstrar o que supostamente eu fiz antes desse problema acontecer
<EduardeCalibal> Pode dar uma luz.
<EduardeCalibal> Diga.
<thiago_> como havia dito tinha tentado instalar uma versão mais nova do pyGTK, uma biblioteca gráfica do python
<liphvf> leleobhz_, bixo.... aquele drive que tu me mandou me deu um dor de cabeça da poxa =/
<thiago_> só que pra isso foi requerido alguns outros pacotes de dependência
<thiago_> então eu vou fazer tudo de novo
<leleobhz_> liphvf: eita
<liphvf> leleobhz_, ele travo o sistema, e quando inciei, não entrava
<leleobhz_> liphvf: conte
<thiago_>  epostar os erros que também me apareciam
<leleobhz_> liphvf: o.0
<leleobhz_> liphvf: ai seria o caso de vc usar o ubuntu em 32bits
<liphvf> leleobhz_, só agore pensei em entrar no sistema de segurança e tirar o drive
<leleobhz_> mesmo que ele suporte 64
<liphvf> quando direi tudo voltou ao normal
<leleobhz_> liphvf: entao, talvez o modulo nao goste muito
<leleobhz_> liphvf: ndiswrapper e complicado pra algumas coisas
<leleobhz_> se vc puder reinstalar o ubuntu, instale o 32bits e siga o tutorial
<phpricardo> onde é que eu exatamente posso "fuçar" no grub
<leleobhz_> mas é engraçado ele crashar assim viu
<phpricardo> por exemplo aumentar tempo do boot?
<liphvf> leleobhz_, eu to com medo de colocar um32bits e ter o mesmo probleema
<leleobhz_> phpricardo: /etc/grub.d/
<leleobhz_> mexa nos arquivos depois roda sudo update-grub
<phpricardo> hm
<phpricardo> leleobhz_, isso no 10.10 mesmo
<phpricardo> ne'
<leleobhz_> sim
<phpricardo> leleobhz_, mas qual desses ../grub.d é o que edito isso
<EduardeCalibal> Thiago, qualquer coisa me chama no pvt...  AFK
<liphvf> leleobhz_, o problema que eu só tenho esse notebook e essa net aqui é 3g, é quase impossivel para mim baixar o ubuntu 32bits
<thiago_> EduardeCalibal: o primeiro erro que me apareceu foi este: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535541/
<leleobhz_> liphvf: me de o dia pra pensar no seu caso
<leleobhz_> eu ja tive problemas serios com isso num notebook cce uma  vez
<liphvf> leleobhz_, cara tu tem todo tempo do mundo ^^... agora to pensando seriamente em comprar um notebook que seja totalmente compativel com o ubuntu, mas to com falta de dinheiro incrível... =/
<leleobhz_> liphvf: cara
<leleobhz_> so compra uma wireless decente
<leleobhz_> que notebook e o seu?
<liphvf> ehuehuuhe
<liphvf> tu vai rir
<leleobhz_> sério
<liphvf> vamo lá..
 * leleobhz_ nao tem motivo pra rir do problema dos outros
<liphvf> notebook positivo sim+ 1403
<leleobhz_> let me see
<liphvf> se eu soubesse que esse note ia dá tanto problema, não teria nem comprado
<dualshoott> liphvf, sim+ faze o que
<dualshoott> xD
<liphvf> leleobhz, errei só o final, é o 1463
<liphvf> uhehue
<liphvf> isso é uma pragsa
<leleobhz_> vejamos
<leleobhz_> liphvf: ele so tem usb?
<liphvf> como assim?
<leleobhz_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<leleobhz_> tem uma express port
<liphvf> ^^ traduz ^^ =/
<leleobhz_> liphvf: http://www.clubedohardware.com.br/fullimage.php?image=39000
<leleobhz_> parece com isso sua lateral?
<leleobhz_> se for
<Patricia> para quem quiser compra um pc com placa intel veja a lista oficial de suporte "http://www.intel.com/support/pt/motherboards/desktop/sb/cs-008326.htm"
<leleobhz_> aquilo emcima do leitor de cartao, é o express card
<liphvf> leleobhz_, desculpa perguntar, mas tu é tecnico... porque tu entende de tudo!! isso é incrível
<leleobhz_> aperta ele e ve se sai um plastico
<leleobhz_> liphvf: administrador de sistemas
<leleobhz_> serve? :D
<liphvf> sai sim
<leleobhz_> liphvf: OTIMO!
<liphvf> o troxo preto sai
<leleobhz_> entao vc n precisa de um note novo
<leleobhz_> :D
<leleobhz_> poe ele de volta
<liphvf> e uma coisamais ou menos em formato de L
<liphvf> botei
<leleobhz_> isso
<leleobhz_> deu sorte
<liphvf> sério?
<liphvf> que bom ^^
<liphvf> mas em que isso me ajuda? =/
<liphvf> me falaram que esse troço é para botar placa de internet
<liphvf> ^^
<liphvf> de 3g ^^
<leleobhz_> liphvf relaxa
<leleobhz_> liphvf: procure uma placa wireless express card
<leleobhz_> qualquer uma serve
<leleobhz_> mas tem que ser express card. pcmcia e cardbus nao serve
<liphvf> tah
<liphvf> deixa eu ver aqui no mercado livre
<liphvf> existe placa de video express card?
<leleobhz_> liphvf: tem, mas e uma droga
<leleobhz_> e mto caro...
<liphvf> =/
<liphvf> e que minha placa de video não roda 3d aqui no linux
<liphvf> é uma sis671
<liphvf> mas já resolvi o problema de resolução com um drive que achei na internet da sismedia
<leleobhz_> :D
<leleobhz_> liphvf: nesse caso, contente-se
<leleobhz_> liphvf: a wireless da pra resolver de boa
<leleobhz_> compra uma wireless express card e boa
<leleobhz_> se for atheros
<leleobhz_> melhor ainda
<leleobhz_> xover se na waz tem
<liphvf> leleobhz_, estou reclamando não... só to vendo se tem como melhorar mais entende... agradeço mesmo por toda a ajuda e não sei nem o que dizer...
<leleobhz_> relaxa
<liphvf> leleobhz_, apos comprar é só colocar ela e o linux reconheci?
<leleobhz_> sim
<leleobhz_> meio que depende do chipset
<leleobhz_> mas ninguem vai colocar realtek em express card
<leleobhz_> em geral ou e ralink ou e atheros
<leleobhz_> liphvf: http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Wireless-Express-Card-N1/dp/B000KH2M7C
<leleobhz_> algo assim
<liphvf> to ligando para um amigo meu para ver se ele tem alguma sobrando
<leleobhz_> liphvf: eh, express card vai ser dificil até de achar no brasil
<leleobhz_> tem que correr loja online pra procurar
<leleobhz_> mas se vc ver, la fora e barato
<leleobhz_> se tiver cartao internacional, compra la fora
<liphvf> o problema é encomenda de fora
<liphvf> como?
<liphvf> eu tenho
<leleobhz_> xover se na deal tem
<liphvf> ^^
<liphvf> dealextreme
<liphvf> ?
<leleobhz_> liphvf: so comprar, passa o cartao e da o endereco da sua casa :D
<leleobhz_> simples :D
<liphvf> dealextreme e focalprice
<liphvf> comprei uma coisa na focalprice e não chego
<liphvf> faz 3 messes
<liphvf> a dealextreme até que chego, mas demoro pacas
<leleobhz_> tu mora no acre?
<liphvf> não..
<liphvf> pernambuco, caruaru
<liphvf> interior
<leleobhz_> uia!
<leleobhz_> liphvf: me vende uma peixeira?
<liphvf> o que?
<leleobhz_> hahahaha
<leleobhz_> po, na deal n tem
<leleobhz_> liphvf: mas tente procurar
<leleobhz_> talvez voce ache alguma wifi usb que seja atheros
<leleobhz_> essas funcionam bem
<leleobhz_> as ralinks dao trabalho, mas funcionam tb
<leleobhz_> liphvf: http://atheros.rapla.net/
<leleobhz_> oia essa lista
<leleobhz_> tem por marca
<leleobhz_> liphvf: http://lista.mercadolivre.com.br/DWL%C3%98G132
<leleobhz_> essas resolvem seu caso
<leleobhz_> por exemplo
<leleobhz_> porque sao usbs, mas sao atheros
<d70> bom ida
<Underall> bom dia
<leleobhz_> liphvf: tente achar uma express card, mas ja aviso que é dificil. voce pode comprar uma dessa usb que funciona tb
<leleobhz_> (se bem que pera ae... so to vendo referencia a ndiswrapper)
<liphvf> leleobhz_, vou ligar para as lojas aqui e ve se consigo... sim... tem diferença de desempenho?
<leleobhz_> liphvf: express card vai ser incrivelmente mais rapido
<liphvf> entendo...
<leleobhz_> lembra q te falei que essa enconha de realtek nao funciona nem no windows direito?
<leleobhz_> por isso
<liphvf> entendo..
<liphvf> eu vou ver o que eu consigo aqui
<liphvf> de pre
<leleobhz_> liphvf: vou ver a compat desse chipset com atheros
<liphvf> de preferencia que marcas?
<leleobhz_> perae
<liphvf> tah
<leleobhz_> AEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<leleobhz_> liphvf: http://wiki.debian.org/ar5523
<leleobhz_> essa usb que te indiquei tem suporte
<leleobhz_> segue o tutorial do wiki do debian
<liphvf> tu me indicou um d-link
<liphvf> correot?
<leleobhz_> sim
<leleobhz_> liphvf: oia ele na lista la
<leleobhz_> DWL-G132
<liphvf> beleza
<liphvf> vou ver isso agorinha
<leleobhz_> :D
<leleobhz_> leia o tutorial primeiro pra vc saber com o que voce pode mexer
<liphvf> tah em inglês =/
<liphvf> mas eu me viro aqui
<liphvf> eu vou comprar e qual quer coisa retorno
<dualshoott> www.altavista.com
<leleobhz_> rs
<leleobhz_> 15 min, ja volto
<liphvf> tp-link wmt21n
<maraujo_3> buenos dias camaradas
<leonel1> isto hoje xta concorrido ya
<leonel1> 30 minutos para entrar
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Patricia> Pskol: o bot caiu :P
<Patricia> boa tarde Pskol
<Patricia> to querendo o bot igual ao YuriBokaleffy, alguem tem o codigo fonte dele? qiero a floodar o #windows
<Patricia> srrs
<Patricia> KamusHadenes: per ti http://www.radio.uol.com.br/musica/gotan-project/erase-una-vez/219329
<Patricia> KamusHadenes: -->> http://www.radio.uol.com.br/musica/gotan-project/tu-misterio/219325
<Patricia> h.i.l.a.r.i.o
<Patricia> vou indo, bjs ate atarde
<leleobhz_> UdontKnow: vivo?
<datacrusher> leleobhz_, desde que religaram o LHC o UdontKnow sumiu dnovo
<datacrusher> muito trampo la, deve ta na correria
<Pskol> Patricia, OIE
<Pskol> Pskol, e o reconnect dele?
<maraujo_3> tarde povo
<rafaelsoaresbr> alguém sabe pra serve aquela terceira conexão presente nos HDs Sata?
<rafaelsoaresbr> tipo, tem a entrada do fonte, a de dados, e tem uma outra
<Pskol> eh jumper
<Pskol> pra trocar entre modo 3g ou 1,5g
<Pskol> gb
<eduardo> Usuários Ubuntu 10.10 atualizem seus sistema correcao para libpurple-bin e libpurple0....
<ubuntu> Boa tarde a todos, é a primeira vez que uso o XChat
<liphvf> leleobhz_, eu achei um d-link dwl-g132, pelo que eu vi no site que tu me mandou ( http://wiki.debian.org/ar5523 ) , ele tem suporte para o linux... esse suporte é nativo?
<liphvf> leleobhz_: tas aew?
<leleobhz_> liphvf: sim, é nativo
<liphvf> eba... ^^
<liphvf> leleobhz_, agora ele só funciona na rede g?
<leleobhz_> b/g se nao me engano
<liphvf> beleza então ^^
<liphvf> leleobhz_, obrigado por tudo... agora tenho que ir estudar português jurídico... abração!
<Alex-Musicman> qual um bom programa pra montar imagem de CD?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Alex-Musicman: tem vários, é só abrir o synaptic e procurar por "iso mount"
<Paulo_Carvalho> tô com problema no grub
<Paulo_Carvalho> o comando setup não funciona no minimal bash
<aSSogueroZen_SX> cara
<aSSogueroZen_SX> é mais fácil vc iniciar por um livecd e tentar fixar esse grub do livecd
<slipttees> alguem usa suse?
<Paulo_Carvalho> já tentei
<Paulo_Carvalho> e aí caiu no minimal bash
<Paulo_Carvalho> tenho 3 hds neste pc
<Paulo_Carvalho> minha namorada tava na droga do windows travou teve que reiniciar e fudeu tudo
<aSSogueroZen_SX> não deu pra reinstalar o grub?
<Paulo_Carvalho> estou a horas tentando fazer isso
<aSSogueroZen_SX> a tabela de partições tá ok?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> tem q conferir com um fdisk -l
<slipttees> Paulo_Carvalho: isso que dar usar janelas
<slipttees> =]
<Paulo_Carvalho> pois é
<Paulo_Carvalho> eu não uso
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas a mulher é fogo
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu botei o cd de instalação do windows e ele mudou a minha tabela de partições
<Paulo_Carvalho> o fdisk-l tá legal
<aSSogueroZen_SX> a minha sda2 do linux ele passou pra sda3
<Paulo_Carvalho> aparece sda, sdb e sdc
<Paulo_Carvalho> isso muda cada vez que reinicio no live cd
<aSSogueroZen_SX> tive q queimar a cabeça pra resolver
<aSSogueroZen_SX> Paulo_Carvalho olha cara 1º é confirmar se a tabela de partições tá a mesma coisa q tava antes do travamento
<Paulo_Carvalho> como vejo isso
<aSSogueroZen_SX> se as partições tão sendo reconhecidas normal e tal
<Paulo_Carvalho> sim
<aSSogueroZen_SX> pois é, é com o fdisk -l mesmo
<Paulo_Carvalho> tudo ok com os nomes delas e ok
<Paulo_Carvalho> com o fdisk -l aparece os 3 hds
<aSSogueroZen_SX> pq se aí tá normal, daí vc só confere o menu.lst do /boot/grub/menu.lst pra ver se tá o mesmo de antes
<Paulo_Carvalho> não aparece todas as partições uma em baixo da outra
<aSSogueroZen_SX> e reinstalar esse grub
<aSSogueroZen_SX> não precisa ser embaixo da outra, precisa ser igual oq era antes
<Paulo_Carvalho> aparece dados do hd tabela de partições, dados do outro hd, tabela de partições
<aSSogueroZen_SX> mesmo num gparted vc pode conferir isso grosseiramente
<Paulo_Carvalho> toda vez que reinicio o live cd a tabela muda
<Paulo_Carvalho> o sda, sdb e sdc ficam variando
<Paulo_Carvalho> uma hora linux é o sdc outra o sdb
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas nunca o sda
<aSSogueroZen_SX> pois é, aqui só tenho um hd particionado, nunca tive esse tipo de alteração de variar a cada boot
<Paulo_Carvalho> no boot normal isso não rola só no live cd
<aSSogueroZen_SX> é o sda do grub?
<naruto> boa tarde a todo
<Paulo_Carvalho> uma pergunta
<aSSogueroZen_SX> Paulo_Carvalho vc manja entrar num livecd (digamos ubuntu, por ex.) e instalar o grub a partir dele?
<Paulo_Carvalho> quando eu dou o grub-install root-directory=/mnt sda
<naruto> que hora sao ?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> aqui é 16:13
<Paulo_Carvalho> esse sda deve ser sdb se eu estiver na partição b?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> Paulo_Carvalho não entendi o "se eu estiver"
<aSSogueroZen_SX> tem q fazer o root na partição exata onde tá o /boot/grub/menu.lst
<naruto> valeuu <aSSogueroZen_SX>
<aSSogueroZen_SX> e o setup vc faz no hd onde tá essa partição
<aSSogueroZen_SX> tipo root (hd0,2) e depois setup (hd0)
<naruto> eu to usando conexao wireless
<aSSogueroZen_SX> aumentou duas hs?
<naruto> daqueles provedores de internet a radio
<Paulo_Carvalho> não funciona o comando setup
<Paulo_Carvalho> ele diz que a string não existe
<aSSogueroZen_SX> tenta "find /boot/grub/stage1" pra ver oq ele diz
<guilherme> Estou testando uma nova distribuiicao...
<guilherme> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Paulo_Carvalho> diz que find não exist
<Paulo_Carvalho> to no live cd agora
<aSSogueroZen_SX> não?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> vc tá no terminal do grub?
<Paulo_Carvalho> o sudo fdisk -l
<aSSogueroZen_SX> vai "sudo su"
<aSSogueroZen_SX> e "grub"
<Paulo_Carvalho> não
<Paulo_Carvalho> to no live cd
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu to tentando guiar vc pelo livecd
<aSSogueroZen_SX> entra no grub pelo livecd
<Paulo_Carvalho> o programa grub não está instalado
<aSSogueroZen_SX> livecd de qual distro?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> instala então
<Paulo_Carvalho> ubuntu 10.04
<aSSogueroZen_SX> impossível cara, ubuntu tem grub instalado
<aSSogueroZen_SX> pega qualquer tutorial no google "restaurar grub livecd ubuntu"
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu estou apenas repetindo os passos de algum tutorial desses
<aSSogueroZen_SX> que funciona
<Patricia_Ubuntu> gente ?D
<Paulo_Carvalho> eu já tentei o com 3 linhas e só dá no minimal bash
<Paulo_Carvalho> ok to no grub
<Patricia_Ubuntu> ?(
<Patricia_Ubuntu> pq o botao experimentar ubuntu esta travado
<Patricia_Ubuntu> ele nem tah feio ?(
<naruto> tipo aquele mil maneira de recura o grub
<naruto> tenho um material aqui
<naruto> calmaiii
<Patricia_Ubuntu> e o dois pontos fica >> ? ?S
<aSSogueroZen_SX> Paulo_Carvalho esqueci de perguntar se é grub ou grub2?
<patricia_ubuntu_> nossa sem comentarios ...
<Paulo_Carvalho> acho que é o 2
<aSSogueroZen_SX> tem grub e grub2
<aSSogueroZen_SX> o ubuntu tá usando grub2 a partir do 10.04 eu acho
<aSSogueroZen_SX> n lembro de o 9.10 é grub2 tmb
<aSSogueroZen_SX> versão nova, apenas
<Paulo_Carvalho> então
<aSSogueroZen_SX> só pega tuto no google cara
<aSSogueroZen_SX> e vai variar isso
<aSSogueroZen_SX> grub ou grub2
<Underall> naruto ka?
<Paulo_Carvalho> boot/grub/stage1 =file not found
<naruto> alquem ja ouviu fala no mikrotik?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> cara
<aSSogueroZen_SX> google.com
<aSSogueroZen_SX> recuperar grub2 livecd ubuntu
<Patricia_kubuntu> jesuis antigamente o gnome erra mais funcional na intel ;O
<naruto> eu tenho um tuto aqui
<naruto> pra recupara o grub
<Patricia_kubuntu> nossa
<Patricia_kubuntu> !grub
<aSSogueroZen_SX> recuperar grub se a tabela de partições tá intacta é uma barbada, só googlear
<aSSogueroZen_SX> já fiz isso trocentas vezes
<Patricia_kubuntu> ubottu-br: hello
<ubottu-br> GRUB é o gerenciador de boot padrão do Ubuntu. Perdeu o GRUB depois de instalar o Windows? Veja https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub (em Inglês) - Tutoriais do GRUB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto (em Inglês)
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'hello' not found
<aSSogueroZen_SX> no caso, eu normalmente tenho mais problemas pq costumo detonar a tabela de partições com a minha estupidez
<aSSogueroZen_SX> !wine
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'wine' not found
<aSSogueroZen_SX> !upstart
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'upstart' not found
<Underall> aSSogueroZen_SX: hahahaha
<aSSogueroZen_SX> !mbmon
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'mbmon' not found
<aSSogueroZen_SX> n tem nada de tutorial
<aSSogueroZen_SX> !pulseaudio
<Patricia_kubuntu> oi Underall:D
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'pulseaudio' not found
<Patricia_kubuntu> :D kubuntu funciona o dois pontos normal :D
<Underall> a gente podia contribuir p/ bot
<Underall> fazendo mini tutoriais
<aSSogueroZen_SX> sim, ele mandou tutorial em inglês pro grub
<aSSogueroZen_SX> nos vivaolinux da vida tem uns quentes em português
<aSSogueroZen_SX> podia mandar ele repassar tudo pro google tmb
<Patricia_kubuntu> ;) o google ja faz muito, para que um bot assim :(
<Guest67624> boa tarde
<Patricia_kubuntu> Guest67624: boa tarde
<Guest67624> brasil
<Guest67624> onde baixar programas para ubuntu
<Patricia_kubuntu> apt-get
<Patricia_kubuntu> central de progrmas
<Patricia_kubuntu> synaptic
<Patricia_kubuntu> etc
<aSSogueroZen_SX> haha, interessante o tipo de programa q aparece por aqui
<Patricia_kubuntu> nossa q horor, 10.10 com reconq :O
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu, mesmo julgando, aposto que causo mais problemas pro meu pc e pros dados do meu hd do q 99% dos usuários aqui
<Patricia_kubuntu> sera :P
<aSSogueroZen_SX> certo q sim
<aSSogueroZen_SX> vc já precisou usar testdisk?
<Patricia_kubuntu> Guest67624: packages.ubuntu.com
<Patricia_kubuntu> aSSogueroZen_SX: hoje cedo? :D
<Guest67624> galera estou querendo o programa gnu prolog
<aSSogueroZen_SX> haha, vc detona tudo tmb ou é power user
<Patricia_kubuntu> query Patricia Version 0.6.1
<Patricia_kubuntu> ops
<Patricia_kubuntu> gostei dessa versao vou instalar :)
<aSSogueroZen_SX> haha
<Patricia_kubuntu> deixa eu criar um clone do antigo :D
<aSSogueroZen_SX> dolly
<Ayrton> alguém já fez proxy transparente usando um alias? Estou com o squid3 configurado, com dhcpd rodando e distribuindo ip por uma única interface. Tenho eth0 e eth0:0, as máquinas clientes enxergam o eth0:0 como default route, como definir no dhcp. Mas nada do proxy funcionar
<Ayrton> estou usando a regra: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<Patricia_kubuntu> Ayrton: bem eu nao (~.~)
<Ayrton> ;~
<aSSogueroZen_SX> nossa
<aSSogueroZen_SX> isso é canal de usuários de ubuntu cara
<Patricia_kubuntu> uh?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> vai ter q ir pra algum canal gringo de iptables perguntar isso
<Patricia_kubuntu> nossa
<aSSogueroZen_SX> Patricia_kubuntu vc usa kubuntu msm?
<Patricia_kubuntu> ...
<Patricia_kubuntu> estou pelo live cd do kubuntu chegou agorinha
<Patricia_kubuntu> *.* fui pegar no correio :S, se nao ia ter so amanha :(
<aSSogueroZen_SX> haha
<aSSogueroZen_SX> pq n baixa?
<Patricia_kubuntu> pq amo minha coleção :)
<aSSogueroZen_SX> boa razão
<aSSogueroZen_SX> deve ser bonitinho oq eles mandam msm
<Patricia_kubuntu> vamos ver o que o cp nao pode copiar
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu tenho um diretório indeletável aqui
<Guest67624> ma
<Guest67624> 023122152513
<aSSogueroZen_SX> 1ª vez na minha existência de destruidor de sistemas operacionais que me acontece isso
<Guest67624> mac
<Patricia_kubuntu> volto ja, vou remover os outros hd, e apagar esse completo :D, ja venho e volto com meu nick normal :D
<Guest67624> 189.77.217.234
<aSSogueroZen_SX> ip de quake3?
<Guest67624> isso
<aSSogueroZen_SX> indo
<Paulo_Carvalho> consegui
<Patricia> back :D
<aSSogueroZen_SX> nossa
<aSSogueroZen_SX> vc instalou algum sistema tmb ou só removeu os hds?
<Patricia> estou instalando :)
<Patricia> acabei de apagar os arquivos e ja esta a copiar :)
<naruto_> alquem ai
<aSSogueroZen_SX> voltou no livecd então?
<Patricia> gostei da nova interface do instalador do kubuntu
<Patricia> sim
<aSSogueroZen_SX> ah tá, não podia ser tão rápido assim
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu nunca consegui gostar de kde
<aSSogueroZen_SX> sempre me atrapalho nele
<Patricia> ja esta em 85% :D
<Patricia> eu sai do live cd, tirei os hds, di boot novamente e baixei o irssi e ca estou :D
<aSSogueroZen_SX> ihul
<aSSogueroZen_SX> respeito quem gosta de aplicações q rodam via terminal (que afirmação estranha essa haha)
<Patricia> vou ficar aca por varias horas, ja esta instalando tudo que deve :D quando terminar vai tar tudo com gosto :D
<Patricia> tty :D
<Underall> tty?
<Patricia> aca estou :D tty1
<Patricia> :S tty :(
<Underall> hm...
<aSSogueroZen_SX> meu archlinux demora bem mais q isso pra configurar -.-
<Patricia> ctrl+alt+f1
<Patricia> :S
<Underall> Patricia: vc eh de portugal?
<Patricia> Underall: srsrsrsrsr
<aSSogueroZen_SX> deve ter sido o "aca"
<Patricia> Underall: nossa nem lembra mais de mim ganjo :(
<Underall> eu ia falar q vc tava usando o nick de uma garota q fica por aki
<Patricia> ;O
<Underall> e ia perguntar como vc estaria usando um nick registrado
<Patricia> Underall: nao estou apredendo tuga com o bugabundo
<Patricia> :D
<Underall> tuga? bugabundo?
<Patricia> e com todo mundo la :D
<Patricia> xhaker: ate com vc :P
<Patricia> :(
<Patricia> vou pegar refri ate logo
<Underall> to perdido aki mesmo
<aSSogueroZen_SX> haha
<aSSogueroZen_SX> q viagem isso aqui
<Mano_Chao> salve galera!
<rafaelsoaresbr> oa
<Patricia> voltei :D
<Patricia> oi Mano_Chao rafaelsoaresbr
<Mano_Chao> eh a patricia mesmo???
<Patricia> :O
<Patricia> :(
<Patricia> sou sim ue :S
<Patricia> pq nao seria :(
<Patricia> nossa Patricia_kubuntu <<< nao caiu ainda :O
<Mano_Chao> suas msgs anteriores estao meio estranhas... xapralah  (:
<Patricia> sem comentarios ...
<Mano_Chao> sem comentarios... (:
<Patricia> Mano_Chao: :O
<Patricia> Mano_Chao: pq?
<Patricia> mmm e o gnome a cada vez menos compativel com a intel
<Patricia> trava ate sem compiz
<Patricia> oi barna_ :D
<Patricia> eu hein vai entender :S
<Barna> q foi?
<Patricia> Barna: nada com vc nao :P :**
<Barna> ok! heheheheheh
<Patricia> Pskol: :( se a net cair o bot cai :( nao sei como fazer para ele nao cair :(
<Patricia> Barna: tudo bem com vc?
<Patricia> Barna: instalou o gnome ubuntu 10.10
<Underall> Patricia: hj vc estah irreconhecivel... pq isso? hahaha
<Patricia> ?
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> Underall: pq? :O
<Patricia> to triste? :(
<Patricia> srsr
<Patricia> to feliz :D
<Barna> Patricia, nops! lucid! minha segunda paixão!
<Barna> depois do jaunty!
<Underall> nao sei...
<Patricia> Barna: mmm
<Underall> Patricia: no meu caso foi pq vc falou em portugues de portugal
<Underall> jah volto
<Patricia> eque queria saber se no menu de instalação teria duas opção a mais
<Patricia> Underall: ok
<Patricia> srsrsr
<Patricia> oras nao podes mais a falar tuga?
<Patricia> :D
<Patricia> aprender faz bem :D
<Patricia> Barna: ele baixa pacotes de terceiros, no caso o kubuntu, queria saber se o ubuntu tambem
<Patricia> acredito que os pacote restricted vai instalar tambem
<aSSogueroZen_SX> ...e o flash continua ruim em x64
<Underall> serio?
<Underall> q M
<Patricia> XD meu cd, mais um :D sempre vai faltar o :( kubuntu 9.04 :(
<Underall> eu estava prestes a instalar
<Patricia> uh?? SRrs
<Patricia> qual?
<Underall> mas sei q funciona no xvideos, entao...
<Patricia> Underall: os pacotes instala se quiser
<Underall> jah tah bom p/ mim
<Patricia> ^srrs
<Patricia> tem duas opção srsr
<Patricia> instalar pacotes de terceiros
<Patricia> e atualizar etc
<Barna> hummmm!
<Patricia>  o gnome nao deixou ver se dava :(
<Patricia> sempre trava aiaiaiaiai
<aSSogueroZen_SX> vc é anti-gnome
<Patricia> nao
<aSSogueroZen_SX> fica alfinetando o pobrezinho
<Mano_Chao> ela eh mais kde-like
<aSSogueroZen_SX> é tipo torcida rival like
<Patricia> rrssrsrsr
<Patricia> nem é
<CoGUMm> boa tarde!
<Mano_Chao> boa...
<Patricia> eu ajudo mais pessoas com problemas do gnome q para pessoas do kde
<Patricia> srrs
<Patricia> ambiente nao importa :D
<aSSogueroZen_SX> haha
<Patricia> CoGUMm: boa tarde :D
<aSSogueroZen_SX> ah daí fico sem argumentos
<CoGUMm> Patricia, :D
<Patricia> naaa, nem precisa falar nada :D o que me importa é o ubuntu :D
<aSSogueroZen_SX> imagino eu que a maioria dos usuários aqui seja de gnome, pela própria natureza da versão "padrão" do ubuntu ser gnome
<aSSogueroZen_SX> mas caso vc ajude em outros canais tmb, daí não sei
<Patricia> uh?
<Mano_Chao> acho que nao tem a ver com interface nao... tem mais a ver com maquina mesmo.... eu nao tive sorte com o xfce
<Patricia> aSSogueroZen_SX: saiu do windows agora?
<Patricia> srrs
<Mano_Chao> mas o problema era a maquina que eu tava colocando
<aSSogueroZen_SX> pq se a maioria dos usuários aqui fosse gnome, daí certamente vc ia ajudar mais pessoal com gnome do q kde
<Patricia> Mano_Chao: intel :D é um probleminha :P
<aSSogueroZen_SX> era isso, hehe
<aSSogueroZen_SX> uso linux faz um tempo
<Mano_Chao> como???
<Patricia> aSSogueroZen_SX: mas e eu nao disse q ja fasso isso?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> tive com o ubuntu 10.04 desde o lançamento
<Mano_Chao> intel eh problema???
<Patricia> papo estranho :(
<Patricia> Mano_Chao: no meu caso :P
<aSSogueroZen_SX> Patricia sim, eu só tentei dizer q o seu público alvo é viesado
<Patricia> meu?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> haha
<aSSogueroZen_SX> estou pessimamente me espressando
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> na nem pense assim de mim
<Patricia> srrsrssr
<Patricia> aSSogueroZen_SX: mas entendi
<Patricia> gnome kde, ubuntu #ubuntu-br une gnome e kde pq se nao seria #gubuntu :P << brincadeirinha
<aSSogueroZen_SX> auehuehauehauehueh
<aSSogueroZen_SX> vai gubuntu
<Patricia> é serio deveria ter essa separação
<Patricia> pq o gnome nao funciona em alguns pc, e eles tava a pedra do ubuntu
<Patricia> *taca
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu acho q a distro era pra ser em dvd, com os dois ambientes para instalar
<aSSogueroZen_SX> e mais umas coisitas
<Mano_Chao> na verdade acho que nao deveria existir kubuntu, nem xubuntu...
<Patricia> eu acho q deveria ter uma outra opção
<Patricia> apenas o ubuntu
<Mano_Chao> deveria ser soh ubuntu... com as interfaces que rodassem nele
<aSSogueroZen_SX> é muita sub-distro
<Patricia> Mano_Chao: pq?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> kubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu, lubuntu
<aSSogueroZen_SX> amagodi
<Mano_Chao> eh muito buntu pra uma distro soh
<Patricia> Mano_Chao: nao seria legal
<Mano_Chao> deveria ser soh uma... com varias interfaces
<Patricia> elas se divide pelo nome das interface
<Patricia> é so uma srrssr
<aSSogueroZen_SX> em um dvd
<aSSogueroZen_SX> =]
<Mano_Chao> eh... como aqui tudo eh suposicao e a gente nao vai mudar nada... de boa  (:
<Patricia> apenas coloca os pacotes do ambiente e diz kubuntu
<Patricia> rsrs
<Patricia> Mano_Chao: depende :P
<aSSogueroZen_SX> é, eu não sou desenvolvedor de nada no momento
<Patricia> XD remasterizar :D kde gnome etc em um so e distribuir kkkkkkkkkkk
<Mano_Chao> remasterizar foi otimo hein....kkkk
<Patricia> :)
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu costumava baixar alternative iso e fazer uma instalação minimalista a partir disso
<Patricia> vou sair com a daniele e deixar baixando tudo aki, volto depois das 5:00pm
<aSSogueroZen_SX> haha
<aSSogueroZen_SX> q atividade
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu vou ver champions league
<Mano_Chao> aSSogueroZen_SX, porque nao faz mais a instalacao alternate
<Mano_Chao> dizem que o sistema fica mais estável com o alternate
<Pskol> Patricia, se a net cai o bot cai ne, tem q fazer ele re-conectar automatico
<Pskol> as vezes nem cai, so da um surto rapidao :P
<sk0l-geek> iae galera blz
<sk0l-geek> alguem online ai ??
<d70> alguem ja usou o "people nearby" do empathy ? como funciona ?
<sebuba> boa noite
<sk0l-geek> boa noite
<sk0l-geek> alguem online ai ???
<d70> sk0l-geek:  boa noite
<sk0l-geek> boaa
<sk0l-geek> kk
<sk0l-geek> q horas é ai ??
<d70> 18
<sk0l-geek> ata é q aki ainda é 17:11
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkk
<sk0l-geek> onde vc mora?
<d70> to em sp
<sk0l-geek> hum . eu to em Mato-Grosso ! kkk
<sk0l-geek> caraca meu fiz uma cagada em
<sk0l-geek> baixei o openSUSE 4 giga e pouco ai fui instala no vmware workstation , ai não deu por q meu ubuntu é de 32 bits aff kkkk
<sk0l-geek> kd a galera daki ??/
<Barna> sk0l-geek, sem palavrão no canal por favor!
<Barna> sk0l-geek, vc ja tentou usar o virtualbox?
<sk0l-geek> em me desculpe
<Barna> sk0l-geek, http://www.virtualbox.org/
<sk0l-geek> mas q palavrão eu disse?
<sk0l-geek> eu tenho o virtual box aki vou tentar
<sk0l-geek> obrigada
<Barna> sk0l-geek, sem problemas, sabemos q vc chegou a pouco e ainda esta se acostumando com as regras do canal!
<Barna> sk0l-geek, tente o non-free ele é mais completo!
<sk0l-geek> hum
<sk0l-geek> mas tipo meu ubuntu é de 32 bits
<Barna> sk0l-geek, vc pode inserir o rep dele no seu ubuntu! ai vc instala ele direto!
<sk0l-geek> e eu baixei uma imagem iso q é 64 bits
<d70> falando em virtual box, alguém ja conseguiu instalar nele um mac osx ?
<sk0l-geek> eu não
<sk0l-geek> ja tentei tb
<Barna> sk0l-geek, vou lhe confessar q não domino esse lance de 32x64bits!
<sk0l-geek> é eu tb
<d70> sk0l-geek: qto vc tem de ram ?
<sk0l-geek> 512
<Barna> d70, gostaria muito de telo o feito, mas acho q não tem suporte!
<d70> Barna:  ja li diversos tutorias, e , ele permite a instalação do mac os server, mas só tinha imagens do snow leopard.
<sk0l-geek> o melhor q eu vou fazer é  gravar essa imagem iso em um DVD Virgem , alguem ai sabe alguem gravador de imagem iso q seja bom pra o ubuntu??
<d70> sk0l-geek:  então usa 32 bits.
<Barna> sk0l-geek, kde ou gnome?
<sk0l-geek> como assim ? Obs :  é q sou novato no linux ainda!
<Barna> sk0l-geek, sem problema!
<Barna> sk0l-geek, qual a interface grafica q vc esta usando?
<Barna> sk0l-geek, as mais comuns são KDE e Gnome!
<sk0l-geek> hum , não sei não , eu to usando o ubuntu 10.10
<d70> sk0l-geek:  outra dica, acho melhor vc montar a imagem, n tem nescessidade de gastar midia virgem
<sk0l-geek> mas me explica ai como faço pra saber isso
<sk0l-geek> não mais eu quero mesmo um DVD do openSUSE aki comigo ! , Pra quando eu for formatar a maquina
<Barna> sk0l-geek, um jeito bem simples! vc tem 1 ou 2 barras de tarefas? aquelas barrinhas onde fica o iniciar, relogio etc!
<sk0l-geek> 2 barras
<sk0l-geek> por q?
<d70> entendi.
<Barna> sk0l-geek, gnome!
<Barna> sk0l-geek, vc pode usar o braseiro p/ queimar!
<Barna> sk0l-geek, mas como o d70 falow, se for pra instalar em maquina virtual vc pode montar a imagem num precisa gravar em midia!
<sk0l-geek> em me desculpe enterromper por aki , mas é q surgiu um emprevisto , tenho q sair mais daki a pouco to aki devolta, Obrigado por tirar minhas dúvidas , não sai daki por favor , eu ja volto
<Barna> sk0l-geek, eu só gravaria em midia se fosse pra instalar ela como OS primario da maquina!
<sk0l-geek> mas é isso q eu vou fazer
<sk0l-geek> quero por ele como sistema padrão aki
<sk0l-geek> ja volto !
<Barna> ok
<Platao> iaio
<Patricia> Voltei :D
<Patricia> Verifique a sua configuração do X. Você pode também considerar a alteração das opções avançadas, especialmente as do tipo de composição.
<kayros> Ola Patricia.. tudo blz.
<Patricia> ursinha quando eu fui usar kde, ela disse q erra tudo grandao, mas agora parece q ssrrssrsr reduziram, tudo minusculo kkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> kayros se a net fosse de 10mb ia ser tudo blzZZZZZZZZzzzz :D
<kayros> me diz uma coisa.. para destravar a pasta USR como fzer
<kayros> rsrs eh mesmo..
<Patricia> preciso ajustar o kde no ubuntu 10.10, pq eles integram de qualquer modo srrssr
<kayros> mas como eu so tenho 5 megas.. tenho q ficar feliz com isso.. rsrs
<Patricia> kayros sudo chmod 777 ?
<kayros> eu fiz isso e nada rolou..
<Patricia> kayros ;O 5mb :D
<Patricia> gksu nautilus
<Patricia> e muda  o que quier
<Patricia> quiser
<kayros> olha patricia.. chmod: impossível acessar `usr': Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Patricia> o pc esta rodando sobre xrender kkkkkk
<Patricia> ue :S
<Patricia> em qual diretorio esta
<kayros> eh a pasta usr
<Patricia> faz assim
<Patricia> terminal
<kayros> onde tem os games..
<Patricia> cd /
<Patricia> chmod 777 usr
<Patricia>  /usr/ ?
<kayros> ok vou tentar aqui
<Patricia> use por conta e risco :P
<kayros> ok deu certo..
<kayros> tks
<Patricia> :)
<kayros> tah agora tem o sub diretorio q eh games.. ela esta bloquiada tb.. como fazer
<kayros> q stress rsrs
<Patricia> ue :S
<Patricia> mesma coisa
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> chmod 777 lalala
<Patricia> ou
<kayros> tentei tb e nada
<kayros> rsrs
<Patricia> chmod -R 777 /usr/
<Patricia> chmod -R 777 /usr/ <<<< assim tambem?
<kayros> tentei assim e nada rolou tb
<kayros> faltou o sudo na frente de tudo.. rsrsr
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> sudo chmod -R 777 /usr/
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> kayros: ele retorna algum erro?
<kayros> nada agora deu certo..
<kayros> so faltava o SUDO.. rsrs antes de tudo..
<Patricia> mas retorna erro?
<kayros> nehhum erro..
<Patricia> :P
<kayros> ;)
<kayros> tks
<kayros> tudo certo agora
<kayros> posso deletar sem do.. oq eu quizer rsrs
<Patricia> :P
<kayros> ate dar pau no ubuntu.. rsrs
<Patricia> srrssr
<kayros> ;)
<Patricia> o auroare precisa melhorar muito
<guigouz> o que vcs acham do unity ?
<Patricia> ah saudades do kde full  :D
<ronaldo_> Boa noite !!!!!!!!!!!!!! alguem poderia me ajudar configurar o cups no ubuntu pois instalei uma impressora zebra para imprimir etiquetas mas não esta imprimindo
<sk0l-geek> como eu disse q ia voltar ! Vorteii .
<sk0l-geek> iae pessoal tudo bom ?
<ronaldo_> ?????????????????????????????
<sk0l-geek> iae ronaldo !
<Porcks> ronaldo_: vc viu se o cups tem o driver pra esse impressora?
<ronaldo_> Boa noite, porcks
<ronaldo_> tem ja esta instlado quando pluguei a impressora o ubuntu ja reconheceu e instalei o driver mas quando mando imprimir pagina de teste aparece essa menssagem
<sk0l-geek> Eu baixei uma imagem iso do openSUSE só q é de x64bits / ai fui tentar instalar o openSUSE no vmware Workstation7 , Não conssegui , mas acho q é por q meu ubuntu é de 32bits e a imagem iso do openSUSE é de 64bits , estou serto ?
<guigouz> está certo
<sk0l-geek> hum .
<sk0l-geek> e tem como eu instalar ?
<guigouz> o contrário funcionaria, se o ubuntu fosse 64 rodava
<guigouz> hmm
<ronaldo_> Erro no servidor CUPS
<guigouz> sk0l-geek: que processador é ?
<sk0l-geek> hum
<sk0l-geek> meu processador é de 64 bits
<sk0l-geek> intel
<guigouz> tem um lance na BIOS que chama "VT"
<guigouz> talvez se isso estiver habilitado role
<sk0l-geek> hum
<sk0l-geek> continua..
<guigouz> mas acho que só se vc baixar o suse 32 mesmo
<guigouz> ou baixar o ubuntu 64 e atualizar o seu.
<sk0l-geek> hum.
<sk0l-geek> Obrigado.
<ronaldo_> Porcks ? da esse error : Erro no servidor CUPS
<Porcks> ronaldo_: vc tem outras impressoras instaladas?
<ronaldo_> esse logo abaixo: Erro no servidor CUPS
<ronaldo_> Houve um erro durante a operação do CUPS: "client-error-document-format-not-supported".
<ronaldo_> não so essa mesmo
<Porcks> ronaldo_: qual o modelo da impressora?
<ronaldo_> zebra TLP 2844
<SuBmUnDo> t
<sk0l-geek> ai me desculpe por fazer este tipo de pergunta aki , mas é q não sei mais o que fazer ! meu problema : Fico 48 horas na frente do pc ai , to viciado em masturbação , como faço pra para com isso ? Obs :  Não tenho namorada, e ta dificil pra arrumar , então nem vem como akela : arruma uma namorada.
<sk0l-geek> ai desculpa por esse tipo de pergunta!
<sk0l-geek> mas se puder responder , fala ai
<ronaldo_> Porks
<Daekdroom> !alerta
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'alerta' not found
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<Daekdroom> Esqueci o factóide.
<Mr-geek> q q é factóide?
<Porcks> ronaldo_: descomenta a linha 108 no arquivo /etc/cups/mime.convs
<Porcks> a linha é essa aqui: application/octet-stream       application/vnd.cups-raw        0       -
<d70> Mr-geek, ##offtopic cara.
<Mr-geek> q q isso ???
<xdoctor> olá
<Mr-geek> olá
<ronaldo_> como eu faço ?
<Porcks> ronaldo_: reinicia o cups /etc/init.d/cups restart
<Barna> Mr-geek, entra no canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<d70> Mr-geek, não que seja lugar para vc falar besteira, mas aqui n.
<Porcks> ronaldo_: no terminal: sudo vim /etc/cups/mim.convs
<Porcks> ronaldo_: vai abrir o arquivo
<Mr-geek> eu sei disso por isso procurei não usar palavrões
<Barna> Mr-geek, esse canal é extritamente p/ suporte tecnico em Ubuntu!
<Porcks> ronaldo_: ai digita :108 enter
<Porcks> vai pra linha 108
<Mr-geek> cara mas tipo isso ta me atrapalhando eu me concentrar com a programação
<d70> Mr-geek,  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<Mr-geek> e programação é importante pra mim
<Mr-geek> eu li as regras
<Barna> Mr-geek, o canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic é p/ conversar NÃO relacionadas a suporte tecnico!
<Mr-geek> me perdoa!
<Porcks> ronaldo_: aperte atecla incert do teclado
<ronaldo_> root@ronaldo-Vostro-3300:/home/ronaldo# /etc/cups/mim.convs
<ronaldo_> bash: /etc/cups/mim.convs: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<ronaldo_> deu isso ai
<Porcks> ronaldo_: mime.convs
<ronaldo_> root@ronaldo-Vostro-3300:/home/ronaldo# /etc/cups/mime.convs
<ronaldo_> bash: /etc/cups/mime.convs: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<ronaldo_> ta dando esse error
<Porcks> ronaldo_: sudo gedit /etc/cups/mime.convs
<Porcks> ronaldo_: copia e cola no terminal
<ronaldo_> abriu uma tela branca
<Porcks> ronaldo_: vc colocou o sudo?
<ronaldo_> sim
<sk0l-geek> ei
<sk0l-geek> como mudo meu nick ??
<ronaldo_> abriu uma tela escrito mine.convs
<Porcks> ronaldo_: em branco?
<ronaldo_> sim
<Porcks> ronaldo_: mime.convs cora com m
<Porcks> ronaldo_: copia e cola no terminal sudo gedit /etc/cups/mime.convs
<ronaldo_> pronto
<Porcks> agora abriu
<ronaldo_> abriu um editor em branco
<Porcks> ronaldo_: fecha ai
<ronaldo_> pçronto
<Porcks> ronaldo_: abre o nautilus
<ronaldo_> por onde ?
<ronaldo_> terminal ?
<Porcks> é sudo nautilus
<ronaldo_> root@ronaldo-Vostro-3300:/home/ronaldo# sudo nautilus
<ronaldo_> Initializing nautilus-gdu extension
<ronaldo_> ** (nautilus:5972): WARNING **: Failed to get the current CK session: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.GeneralError: Unable to lookup session information for process '5972'
<ronaldo_> (nautilus:5972): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion `value != NULL' failed
<ronaldo_> deu error
<Porcks> ronaldo_: num abriu uma janela?
<ronaldo_> perai
<ronaldo_> abriu
<ronaldo_> abriu uma janela escrito aplicativos locais de sistema
<Porcks> ronaldo_: agora vai no lado esquerdo e acha um item chamado Sistema de arquivo
<ronaldo_> pronto
<d70> alguem sabe como montar imagens .dmg no ubunut ?
<Porcks> ronaldo_: vai na pasta etc
<ronaldo_> ok
<ronaldo_> pronto
<Porcks> ronaldo_: acha a pasta cups
<ronaldo_> pronto
<Porcks> ronaldo_: abre ela e ve se tem o arquivo mime.convs
<ronaldo_> não tem
<Porcks> qual q versão do ubuntu q vc ta usando?
<ronaldo_> 10.10
<Porcks> ronaldo_: tem um chamado mime.types?
<ronaldo_> não
<Porcks> ronaldo_: num tem nada na pasta?
<Patricia> Pskol, ve ai para mim quantos nohup tem ativos
<ronaldo_> tem duas pastas PPD e SSl e alguns arquivos de configuração
<Porcks> ronaldo_: e nunhem dos arquivos tem o nome de mime?
<ronaldo_> não
<Porcks> ronaldo_: vc vai imprimir oq nela?
<ronaldo_> etiquetas de codigo de barra
<Porcks> ronaldo_: em qual programa?
<ronaldo_> ela ta instalada no cups
<Porcks> não qual o programa q vai gerar as etiquetas?
<ronaldo_> tem sistema online que gerar o arquivo
<Porcks> ronaldo_: vc ja tentou imprimir por esse sistema?
<ronaldo_> pelo windows ele imprimi normal, instalação dela e driver Geneico somente texto
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<Porcks> ronaldo_: da uma olhada aqui http://under-linux.org/f112/impressora-zebra-tlp-2844-a-65020/
<ronaldo_> vi os dois comentarios um disse que não funciona ou disse quen nem precisa instalar por ela funciona direto ?
<Porcks> ronaldo_: tenta faze o teste q o cara fala no comentario do MarcioRM http://under-linux.org/f112/impressora-zebra-tlp-2844-a-65020/
<Porcks> ronaldo_: copia a parte em negrito pra um arquivo salva ele e depois envia ele pra impressora cat arquivo.txt > /dev/lp0 (no caso da Porta Paralela)
<ronaldo_> a minha ta usb
<ronaldo_> mas se ela imprimir assim
<ronaldo_> sera que ela vai imprimir as etiquetas ?
<Porcks> ronaldo_: então vc poderia testar direto no aplicativo q vai gerar as etiquetas
<ronaldo_> mas esse mesmo erro que te passei tava dando quando mando a impressoão pelo site
<bela> olá
<Porcks> ronaldo_: tem esse aqui q é sobre o erro http://under-linux.org/f100/impressao-%5Bclient-error-format-not-suported%5D-66301/ ola o ultimo comentario
<RxDx> alguem ai já adotou o unity como padrao no ubuntu desktop?
<ronaldo_> mas conguimos achar os aquivos
<adell> boa noite
<ronaldo_> sera que vou ter voltar para windows ???
<adell> ronaldo_, vai firme :D
<ronaldo_> para windows ?
<adell> é ue?
<adell> se é o que quer!
<adell> mas me diga
<ronaldo_> adell ta falando comigo ?
<adell> pq quer voltar
<adell> sim ronaldo_
<adell> é pq não tem jogos?
<ronaldo_> por causa de uma impressora de etiquetas
<adell> zebra?
<adell> argox?
<ronaldo_> Porcks, sera que vou ter que voltar para windows ?
<ronaldo_> zebra tlp 2844
<adell> estas impressoras geralmente SÓ aceitam comandos
<adell> está no manual delas
<adell> elas não funcionam com drive
<adell> e geralmente são conectadas a uma porta serial ou lpt
<adell> qual o problema que está enfrentando?
<Fisico> submundo: valeu pelas dicas
<Fisico> Obrigado
<Fisico> vou baixar o gparted depois e resolvo aqui, obrigado
<SuBmUnDo> Fisico, blz
<Fisico> amanhã não vou ter acesso, vou num congresso, mas domingo eu faço tudo aqui
<Fisico> :D
<YuriBokaleff5y74>  oi
<YuriBokaleff5y74>  blz man
<peregrinator_six> YuriBokaleff5y74, oi
<peregrinator_six>   blz man
<Porcks> ronaldo_: cara num to achando nada pra resolver esse problema em nem no goolge
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, boa noite pra vc também man...
<adell> Porcks,
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, boa noite garoto, td bem?
<adell> esta impressoras são diretas
<_Augusto_> boa noite a todos...
<adell> basta saber quais são seus comandos, escrever em um arquivo de texto comum
<adell> e dar um cat por exemplo
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, claro que não tá tudo bem, nem pra DEUS tá... Mas o suficiente tá tranquilidade, graças a ELE! ;)
<adell> a impressora vem com um manual com o comandp
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, ta certo...rsss.....
<peregrinator_six> virtu, good night boy!
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<adell> não precisa nem instalar
<peregrinator_six> virtu, e sua dor de cabeça man, como andas...?! Tranquilidade...?!
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, novidades?
<Porcks> adell: fala mano
<adell> Porcks, já falei :p
<adell> e ai Porcks? Tudo imrriba?
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, vou pra o Super S.O. 10.04.1 64 bits, me decidi, não vou mas pra o tal Ubuntu 10.10 não...
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, e vc, alguma nova ai...?!
<Porcks> adell: ele ta usando um programa pra gerar as etiquetas e ao mandar imprimir pelo programa tb recebe a mesma mensagem acho q se enviar os comandos ela vai funcionar o problema é na forma como o programa envia as informações para a impressora
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, o q é isso de super SO 10.04.1 ?....o q tem de tao estranho em seu 10.10....?
<allure> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> allure, boa.
<adell> allure, boa
<allure> alguém mais vem tendo problemas com playback de videos no Maverick?
<allure> eu to sofrendo com isso há um tempo aqui
<adell> mas ai é problema com o programa, não Porcks?
<adell> allure, eu tive, troquei a minha placa de som é foi resolvido
<allure> aqui é onboard, adell
<allure> trocar não é opção
<allure> eu li por ai que o problema era com pulseaudio
<adell> basta desabilitar
<allure> desinstalei o pulseaudio e continua igual
<allure> hmmm, sei não
<allure> tem que funcionar com essa, uai
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, niguem me diz se está treta tá resolvida ou não... http://espacoliberdade.blog.br/blog/2010/10/nao-atualize-para-o-ubuntu-10-10/ e nem quero arriscar pra ver...
<allure> é uma placa de som bastante comum
<allure> vc usa pulseaudio ai adell ?
<adell> yap
<allure> bah, entao nao pode ser
<allure> =/
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, meu amd ta funcionando normal...se existe tal erro q funcione pq assim eu terei um bom motivo pra trocar a maquina toda....rsssssssssssssss
<Porcks> peregrinator_six: aqui tb to com o 10.10 desde o lançamento nada de anormal
<peregrinator_six> Porcks, e _Augusto_então já saiu a atualização pra o kernell problematico...
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, mas qual a data dessa materia?
<peregrinator_six> veja vc...
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, 12 de outubro...
<_Augusto_> se tem a data eu nao to vendo nao...rsss.
<peregrinator_six> nem precisa abrir o site, o google mostra...
<Porcks> peregrinator_six: e o meu é computalixos da Positivo
<vitorlobo> falae galera
<vitorlobo> =]
<peregrinator_six> a questão é entre o kernell e alguns AMD...
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, o meu e uma tranqueira com peças compradas separadamente na Sta Efigenia...rss
<galvao> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> galvao, boa.
<galvao> pessoal, to com um problemiha aqui
<_Augusto_> eu uso oleo mineral nas ventuinhas....deve ser por isso q o meu ainda nao foi pro saco...rsssss
<peregrinator_six> o 10.10 expira em  abril/2012 né...?!
<galvao> preciso remover o java instalado para instalar uma versao maiss antiga
<galvao> como fazer?
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, como vc acha q sera o futuro do ubuntu mas pra frente?
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, espero que o melhor possivel, espero que o presidente da canonical consiga transformar sua idealizações em realidade...
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, mas estou indiferente, já tava a fim de ir pra o Debian e ano que vem, nem que seja em dual boot irei, e se pegar gosto da coisa, fico só com ele até o fim do mundo! \o/
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, entendo....de todas as distros existentes a sua preferida e o debian...
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, não, não tenho distro preferida não man, mas sistema sim, o Linux! x)
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, ta certo
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, dos pacotes o que eu penso ser o mais adequado é o .deb :) Gosto muito. :)
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, entendo...
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, vc trabalha com linux?
<galvao> ja desinstalei a o java e preciso instalar uma versao no maximo: java 1.6.0_17
<galvao> como fazer?
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, informalmente e em casa pode ser considerado como trabalhar com Linux...?! xP
<galvao> ubuntu 10.04 o meu
<virtu> fala peregrinator_six, voltei agora
<virtu> peregrinator_six, tudo bem comigo cara...
<virtu> e com vc peregrinator_six?
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, legal...
<adell> volte
<adell> voltei :p
<adell> o espertão aqui ligou a laser no filtro
<adell> ai imaginam o que aconteceu neh? :D
<peregrinator_six> galvao, http://www.google.com.br/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=java+1.6.0_17+.deb veja ai se lhe ajuda man...
<galvao> peregrinador_six, vou la ver obrigado
<peregrinator_six> virtu, tranquilidade man, graças a DEUS! \o/ Fico feliz em saber que seu estado é dos melhores! :)
<virtu> poderia ser muito melhor... mas tha bom... trabalho me quebrando as pernas =(
<peregrinator_six> virtu, tá dificil assim man...?!
<virtu> prazo curto, muito trabalho, pouco animo
<peregrinator_six> virtu, ai né mole não... :|
<virtu> alguem ai ja mexeu num Dell Inspiron Zino HD?
<virtu> aquele desktop miniatura
<virtu> ?
<peregrinator_six> virtu, eu não man. Vc não lebra o canal de musicas não...?! Não consegui achar... :|
<virtu> deixa ver
<virtu> 1 min
<virtu> #opensourcemusicians
<peregrinator_six> virtu, thank you man! :)
<virtu> your welcome
<peregrinator_six> nossa, quase 20 canas aberto na mesma rede... :P To batendo o meu propio record! x)
<virtu> cara
<virtu> tem vida la fora
<virtu> =)
<peregrinator_six> eu sei disso, por isso eu tava "lá fora" antes de entrar aqui... \o/
<virtu> massa
<virtu> a verdade está lá fora cara
<peregrinator_six> virtu, tá me assustando man... :P
<peregrinator_six> *meda do virtu :D
<virtu> =D
<virtu> _o/
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, a vantagem é que ele já vem montadinho e com alguns aplicativos interessas, mas nada de aborrotado de coisas que vc nem vai querer pensar em usar como outras forks do Ubuntu, é um tipo de Linux Mint sem a buniteza do propio, bem equilibrado e funcional, ótimo pra quem não tem banda larga ou net lenta como é o meu e muitos casos de outros brasileiros... http://hacktolive.org/wiki/Super_OS Mas o meu é
<peregrinator_six> o 10.04.1
<peregrinator_six> *interessantes...
<crimeboy> :P
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, to conferindo
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, interessante...mas nao tem muita diferença do meu ...rs...tirando alguns pacotes q eu nem uso...
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, ele vem quas eoriginal só que pronto pra usar...
<peregrinator_six> *quase...
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, boa noite man.
<Guevara> opa, td bem peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, śo instalar e atualizar quando necessário. :)
<liphvf> boa noite
<liphvf> alguém me indica um notebook de baixo custo que funcione perfeitamento o ubuntu , com todos os drives nativos?
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, :)
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, mas ja nao e assim q funciona?
<crimeboy> liphvf: qq um que use intel
<liphvf> intel como placa mãe?
<peregrinator_six> liphvf, se vc achar este milagre me indica também... :P
<crimeboy> wireless intel, video intel...
<crimeboy> basta
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, oi...?!
<liphvf> audio aerus?
<crimeboy> nao conheco
<alinef> Boa Noite :D
<Porcks> peregrinator_six: acabou de sair a versão nova do kernel 2.6.35-23 pro 10.10
<adell> alinef, boa
<peregrinator_six> alinef, boa noite.
<adell> opa
<liphvf> ^^eu vou pesquisar
<adell> boa noite alinef  :#
<crimeboy> liphvf: de um saque: http://pastebin.com/HGMQfVeK
<peregrinator_six> Porcks, testa e me diz ai o que vc acha dela... :)
<peregrinator_six> Porcks, qual o CPU...?!
<crimeboy> liphvf: eh por isso que eu gosto do hardware vindo nos Toshibas gringos
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, eu nao entendo alguns usuarios...
<crimeboy> praticamente tudo intel
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, ?!
<crimeboy> essa maquina tem uns 4 anos ou mais
<crimeboy> teve a RAM atualizada e um hd trasmutado apenas
<liphvf> não to conseguindo abrir teu pastebin crimeboy
<crimeboy> o som tem assinatura da Harman/Kardon
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, minha maquina e uma puta tranqueira, e o linux funciona basicamente direitinho...
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, se acontece algo errado praticamente eu fiz algo errado....
<virtu> harman/kardon, quem?
<crimeboy> virtu: google
<virtu> sim...
<alinef> oi adell :D
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, minha maquina tá toda montada, maior salada de marcas diferentes e tá me atendendo bem com Linux a mais de 2 anos e meio! :D
<alinef> oi peregrinator_six :P
<peregrinator_six> alinef, ^^
<virtu> mas o som tem a assinatura de um HK.... que som?
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six,
<virtu> me perdi na conversa
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, pois entao
<crimeboy> liphvf: http://pastie.org/1321556
<peregrinator_six> virtu, maneira nessa pedra ai man... xP AUSHUAHSUAHSAUHSH
<crimeboy> virtu: do meu laptop
<_Augusto_> eu tive um prof de info q dava aula na Sao Francisco, q me dizia q na informatica nao existe bruxaria...se algo ocorrer bem provavel vc ser o culpado disso....
<virtu> putzz...
<virtu> qual note?
<liphvf> tudo intel
<crimeboy> toshiba
<liphvf> que note é esse?
<liphvf> qual toshiba?
<virtu> normalmente toshiba e HP usam HK
<crimeboy> satellite m55
<virtu> eu to aguardando uma interface de audio USB chegar
<virtu> sair do som onboard
<virtu> uma behringer UCA202
<liphvf> Toshiba ou semp toshiba
<liphvf> ?
<virtu> toshiba
<crimeboy> liphvf: semp toshiba eh a versao popular dos toshiba
<crimeboy> liphvf: sao os que sao fabricados aqui no brasil
<virtu> eu tenho um kennex... velho de guerra
<virtu> =P
<crimeboy> liphvf: esse meu eu comprei nos EUA
<crimeboy> vem com teclado US
<virtu> eu queria um agora com video maior que 1280x800
<crimeboy> sou do tempo em que nao existia teclado ABNT
#ubuntu-br 2010-11-24
<crimeboy> ;]
<virtu> caetano
<virtu> old boy
<caetano> haha
<liphvf> notebook intelbras é bom?
<caetano> saudades do irc
<Patricia> caetano ?
<virtu> eu sou do tempo que o primeiro curso que um guri fazia era o de datilografia
<crimeboy> caetano: no ubuntubeérri!
<virtu> eu uso HellRaiser Script
<crimeboy> liphvf: veja, esse laptops de marcas baratas vem com hardwares baratos tb
<crimeboy> liphvf: se vc for escolher entre os baratos compare o que vem dentro deles, marcas etc
<virtu> este meu aqui é massa
<virtu> kennex da vida
<virtu> na epoca era o c/b
<liphvf> hhuuhe
<liphvf> uau
<crimeboy> liphvf: normalmente os baratos vem com uma carcaća tb de baixa qualidade
<liphvf> é que muitos da intelbras vem com linux
<crimeboy> liphvf: mas um bom investimento com boa relacao custo beneficio sao os Dell e os Toshiba
<virtu> PEace and Protection
<alinef> o problema é que o linux que eles instalam é uma versão beeem obscura que é tão amigável quanto um babuino raivoso né.
<virtu> eu ja tive Positivo e Kennex
<liphvf> vale a pena comprar um netbook?
<virtu> curti os dois
<virtu> no trampo tenho Lenovo..
<crimeboy> liphvf: no site da Dell vc pode ate escolher o hardware,eu mesmo comprei um e troquei pelo site a placa original wifi Dell por uma intel
<crimeboy> liphvf: mas se for comprar os baratos de preferencia para os Acer ou Asus
<virtu> um vostro de 13 polegas tb é massa
 * Patricia fui boa noite a todos
<liphvf> asus fabrica mais netbook do que notebook
<alinef> Patricia! Sacana, nem falou comigo
<crimeboy> o ultimo netbook dele esta bem legal
<Patricia> alinef uh?
<adell> falou ai pat
<virtu> é uma sacana
<crimeboy> Patricia: bye
<alinef> Nada não Patricia :)
<Patricia> alinef eu estava recompilando o kde do kubuntu 10.10 q veio um lixo
<Patricia> crimeboy :P
<alinef> ah sim :)
<Patricia> recompilando = remove o lixo e instala o ok :D
<crimeboy> recompilar nao vai salva-lo de ser lixo
<Patricia> nunca vi coisa igual
<Patricia> o que fizeram com kubuntu g-suis
<alinef> o.O
<virtu> esses caras neh Patricia
<crimeboy> nao ponha o g-nome de Deus em vao
<adell> eu curtia muito o kde até começar a usar o ubuntu =)
<Patricia> fui ate amanha
<virtu> sempre fazendo coisas diferentes das que deveriam ser feitas de forma mais eficaz e eficiente
<virtu> meu deus
<Patricia> ou mais tarde srrs
<virtu> brb
<liphvf> dá uma olhada nesse notebook
<liphvf> http://configure.la.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=br&cs=brbsdt1&l=pt&oc=BI14SMBAPT&s=bsd
<liphvf> ?
<liphvf> tem algum site que agente veja as espesificações do hardwares dos notebook?
<omelete> sait do fabricante
<crimeboy> liphvf: o que mata eh o proc
<crimeboy> e tem um amigo que vem enfrentando problemas com wifi dell
<crimeboy> mas funciona
<liphvf> calma
<liphvf> deixa eu ver outro
<liphvf> bom..
<liphvf> eu quero um note de no maximo 1600
<crimeboy> veja o vostro
<Porcks> liphvf: procura um note q tenha chipset intel geralmente o ubuntu reconhece tudo tome coidado so com a wireless de uma olhada nos modelos q te interessam depois pesquise no google sobre as especificações
<vinooo> alguem ai pode me ajudar? o botao de ativar/desativar o touchpad do meu notebook nao funciona, embora a notificação apareça quando eu clico
<crimeboy> liphvf: me parece que o vostro eh a versao executiva do dell tente pegar pelo meno um proc i3
<peregrinator_six> mais um coitado... Ai, ai.... Viu alinef o que to lhe falando...?! 0o
<alinef> peregrinator_six, eu não acho nada disso que você falou ^^ sou apaixonada por notebooks;
<peregrinator_six> alinef, então tá... Fique com todos do planeta terra só pra vc... :P VICIADA!
<vitorlobo> Patricia: =* boa noite
<vitorlobo> alinef: =* boa noite proce também
<alinef> peregrinator_six, eita, calma o.o
<alinef> vitorlobo, kkkkkkkkkkkk Oi guri! :P
<liphvf> tem um aqui da dell que já vem com o ubuntu 8.10
<crimeboy> vinooo: isso  varia de modelo de notebook
<liphvf> vÊ!
<liphvf> http://www1.la.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/laptop-latitude-2100?c=br&l=pt&s=bsd&cs=brbsdt1
<peregrinator_six> alinef, não me leve a sério não, mas se quiser ficar com todos, sinta-se a vontade! ^^
<liphvf> Chipset Intel 945 GS Express
<vitorlobo> alinef: pra vc, so basta eu
<liphvf> placa de video intel Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 950
<vitorlobo> =D
<crimeboy> vinooo: normalmente os modelos usam uma sequencia de teclas com a tecla de FN mais alguma outra
<alinef> vitorlobo, ui kkkkkk acha isso mesmo? :O
<crimeboy> vinooo: certifique-se de que esteja usando a combinacao correta
<vitorlobo> alinef: ue da conta nao?
<vinooo> crimeboy, então, o touchpad é reconhecido como um mouse normal, esse é o problema. me conformei pois uso um mouse externo o tempo todo
<alinef> vitorlobo, não sei uai, nunca testei ;D
<vinooo> crimeboy, o que queria era desativar o touchpad pra nao ficar encostando nele enquanto digito, consido fazer isso removendo o modulo psmouse
<vinooo> *consigo
<vitorlobo> alinef: so pq sou grande?
<crimeboy> vinooo: que marca eh o notebook?
<vinooo> crimeboy, dell
<crimeboy> vinooo: nos toshiba geralmente eh fn+f5
<vinooo> só que desabilitar manualmente toda vez que ligo o pc é chato, queria pelo menos fazer com que a tecla maldita executasse o comando "rmmod psmouse"
<crimeboy> vinooo: no dell acho que eh F3, procure um desenho de "antena" nas teclas de funcao
<vitorlobo> crimeboy: pra q tamy se temo a alinef? q entende a gente na nossa área?
<vitorlobo> Ó
<crimeboy> vinooo: se nao achar consulte o manual do produto
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhauha
<alinef> vitorlobo, só sei que você é alto, não garanto o grande :P
<vitorlobo> alinef: se eu for alto e pequeno tem problema?
<vitorlobo> :O
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: eh mesmo eh?
<crimeboy> alinef: oi
<vinooo> crimeboy,  tem uma tecla "desabilitar/habilitar touchpad" a notificação do ubuntu aparece
<crimeboy> vinooo: entao
<vitorlobo> crimeboy: é rapai
<alinef> vitorlobo, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk eu sei lá. Nunca testei nem grande nem pequeno :O
<alinef> crimeboy, oi :D
<vinooo> estamos falando de um computador que vem com windows  rodando linux, nao tem isso em manual =P
<vitorlobo> alinef: entao convenhamos que vc n se importa ne? :O
<alinef> vitorlobo, para todos os efeitos eu nem sei a diferença :P
<crimeboy> alinef: ;] tcdeondenomidadetemfoto?
<vitorlobo> alinef:  não sendo assexuada ta otemo
<crimeboy> eheh
<alinef> vitorlobo, não não, só bissexual ^^
<alinef> crimeboy, preguiça de entender sua pergunta, oi
<vitorlobo> alinef:  tbm sou bissexual, meu lado mulher é lesbico..sou homem sapataum
<crimeboy> alinef: foi uma pergunta retorica, nao se preocupe
<alinef> crimeboy, tudo bem :P
<crimeboy> alinef: como tu achou isso aq?
<vitorlobo> mano crimeboy é moh fura olho ó pra isso rapai
<vitorlobo> :S
<alinef> vitorlobo, sempre que eu vejo esse lobo ai no seu nome, lembro de crepúsculo e do lobinho jake KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<crimeboy> uahuehue
<alinef> crimeboy, isso aqui o que :P?
<vitorlobo> alinef: o vampiro bja eo lobo aquece =D
<vitorlobo> alinef: vampiro corno
<crimeboy> alinef: esse lugar obscuro chamado irc freenode org
<alinef> vampiro corno²
<liphvf> bom galera
<liphvf> eu vou indo
<liphvf> um abração
<liphvf> valeu pela ajuda
<liphvf> fuiz
<vitorlobo> alinef: vem cá preu te mostrar meu python e vc me mostra seu C++ ou é C?
<alinef> crimeboy, foi por acaso sabe? Sempre quis usar o irc, desde que eu nem conhecia o Linux ainda sabe, e ai descobri que tinha cliente irc no ubuntu e dei um apt-get ^^ cai direto aqui :P
<vitorlobo> alinef: vamos trocar conhecimento
<vitorlobo> :O
 * vitorlobo rindo
<alinef> vitorlobo, C++, C, HTML, Java, JavaScript, PHP, Ruby, Shell Script, Python 8)
<crimeboy> alinef: trabalha com linux?
<vitorlobo> alinef: noss se tem é conteúdo hein ? pra mostrar
<alinef> quer fazer programa comigo né safadinho? vitorlobo kkk
<alinef> vitorlobo, não que eu saiba tudo, mas que eu já dei uma olhada nisso e bem mais :P
<vitorlobo> alinef: como vc saber q quero ser desenvolvedor? isso mermo
<vitorlobo> :O
<alinef> crimeboy, na verdade não. Eu comecei a estudar na faculdade e introduziram o Ubuntu na minha vida (ui) haha
<vitorlobo> alinef: deixa eu fazer um programa com vc? vamo?
<vitorlobo> :O
<crimeboy> alinef: qual faculdade?
 * vitorlobo rindo muito
<alinef> vitorlobo, só se for linguagem dinâmica, gato 8)
<alinef> Ops, Lobo*
<alinef> IAUHUIAHIUHAIUHAIUHIUAHAU Não podia perder a piadinha :')
<crimeboy> alinef: ele nao entendeu
<crimeboy> uehee
<vitorlobo> alinef: meu python é dinamico vc cai de boca e interpreta sacomé?
 * vitorlobo rindo
<vitorlobo> linguagem interpretada
<alinef> vitorlobo, que de boca. Não coloco qualquer coisa na minha boquinha não u.u
<alinef> crimeboy, kkkkkkk :P
<vitorlobo> alinef: num falei nada disso >.< mente pevertida
<vitorlobo> :|
<alinef> vitorlobo, tenho mesmo u.u E ao menos admito, há
<vitorlobo> estrago a brincadeira Ó
 * vitorlobo rindo
<crimeboy> alinef: c programa em todas essas linguagens eh?
<alinef> Me viro com a linguagem que tiver disponível :P
<crimeboy> eita
<vitorlobo> alinef: -.- mas num é qualquer coisa n ta? num ofendi
<vitorlobo> :P
<crimeboy> sinal de poder
<crimeboy> mostrou atitude de programmer
<alinef> vitorlobo, kkkkkkkkkkkkkk awn, tadinho do guri. Ficou ofendido :(
<vitorlobo> alinef: ainda bem q vc é uma moça carinha q me compreende
<vitorlobo> :S
<alinef> crimeboy, é preciso ser flexível no nosso ramo :P
<alinef> vitorlobo, carinha :O?
<crimeboy> alinef: adoro meninas flexiveis
<alinef> Nem sou tão cara kkk
<vitorlobo> alinef: =]
<alinef> kkkkkkkkkkkk fura olho mesmo :O crimeboy. Te cuida com a concorrência hein vitorlobo :O
<vitorlobo> alinef: eu sou o lobo ...o corno é ele aline
<vitorlobo> :S
<crimeboy> alinef: que estado vc está?
<alinef> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vv9hdnmkL1Z587Vi7 haha :P
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: espero que ela seja mais velha que a patrici4
<alinef> crimeboy, estado de espírito ou estado mesmo?  kkkkkkkkkkkkk Parei u.u Mas eu moro no estado do rio de janeiro :P
<vitorlobo> crimeboy: se a mina tem 16 e eu 24 , e eu pegá ela, é pedofilia?
<vitorlobo> :
<vitorlobo> :o
<crimeboy> alinef: eu acho as cariocas a melhor mistura de brasileira que existe
<vitorlobo> :O vc q é criminoso e entende dessas coisas
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: 16 eh menor, 24 eh viado
<alinef> kkkkkkkkkk concordo com o crimeboy, desculpae vitorlobo :O
<alinef> E quem tem 16 o.O?
<crimeboy> patricia
<vitorlobo> crimeboy: de viado pra viado tu já queimou na reta faz tempo depois q passou dos 11( UM ATRAS DO OUTRO )
<alinef> é ruim hein
<alinef> patrícia tem 13
<crimeboy> ahhff
<crimeboy> pior ainda
 * vitorlobo rindo
<vitorlobo> 16 é uma menina
<crimeboy> ela havia dito 16
<vitorlobo> q ta me dando sopa
<vitorlobo> aqui pelas banda
<vitorlobo> tava aki pensando comigo
<alinef> Tsc u.u
<alinef> E fazendo propostas indecentes a mim u.u
<vitorlobo> marcelo camelo 30 e tantos anos...axo q 35, começou a namorar mallu magalhães com 16
<vitorlobo> se 8 anos de diferença é pedofilia, q porra é essa?
<crimeboy> ja faz uns 3 anos que soh me envolto com maiores de idade
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: se for artista e rico nao eh pedofilia
<vitorlobo> pior....o caso deles passou no fantastico e ngm acusou de pedofilia
<crimeboy> eh soh uma tipo de exentricidade artistica
<crimeboy> ecen*
<alinef> vitorlobo, é porque pedofilia tem mais a ver com seres humanos que estejam na pré-adolescência, antes de chegar à puberdade.
<vitorlobo> pela constituição, pedofilia é quando há intenção de iniciar ou manter relação sexual com " criança" ...parece q tem um furo na constituição
<alinef> 16 anos já passou disso.
<vitorlobo> onde alega q mulheres ou homens com 16 anos, tem conciencia dos seus atos
<crimeboy> 16 tem outro nome
<vitorlobo> tanto q pessoas com 16 votam etc etc
<vitorlobo> artista de c* é rol*
<vitorlobo> uahauhuhauahuaa
<alinef> Nem ouviram o link que eu mandei ):
<crimeboy> alinef: eh sua voz?
<alinef> Sim ):
<vitorlobo> alinef: microfone ta é ruimhein
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> alinef: fala mais devagar e com carinho issae
<vitorlobo> :S
<alinef> kkkk Ele já tem mais de 4 anos né
<crimeboy> alinef: vc tem talento de cantora
<alinef> Oxente e descobriu isso só ouvindo minha voz?
<crimeboy> eh
<crimeboy> alta qualidade
<alinef> Depois eu canto :P
<guigouz> eae crimeboy
<crimeboy> deu pra perceber quando vc falou vitorlupe
<crimeboy> guigouz: e ae guigouz !!!
<crimeboy> guigouz: que há de novo!?
<guigouz> menos informática, mais computação.
<crimeboy> uia
<crimeboy> guigouz: traduz
<crimeboy> dev dev dev
<alinef> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vE0uLP1iNBTadTgoU realmente o som tá Péssimo '-'
<guigouz> infelizmente nos anos 80 alguém tomou uma decisão errada, que tornou a computação como está.
<crimeboy> guigouz: IBM neh?
<crimeboy> ;]
<crimeboy> guigouz: e tem feito algo envolvendo o anDoid?
<guigouz> crimeboy: ainda não, mas tá na fila.
<guigouz> alinef: é vc cantando ?
<crimeboy> guigouz: ;]
<alinef> Sim guigouz :)
<alinef> Mas enfim, acho que eu vou sair galerinha :)
<vitorlobo> porra canta hein
<crimeboy> alinef: vou ser seu empresárop
<vitorlobo> o.O
<alinef> eu tento ^^
<crimeboy> alinef: qq coisa me liga
<juizmill> galera alguem pode ajuda
<crimeboy> o/
<juizmill> tipo aqui nas minhas pastas
<alinef> crimeboy, kkkkkkkk ok :P
<juizmill> ta mostrando o nome dela com o caminho de onde ela se encontra
<juizmill> tem como tira o caminho
<juizmill> tipo deixalo oculto algo assim
<crimeboy> juizmill: ihh hpz
<crimeboy> isso eh uma doenća do linux
<juizmill> humm
<juizmill> nao tem como tira
<juizmill> ??
<crimeboy> ainda nao desenvolveram a cura
<crimeboy> se chama nooberror
<juizmill> humm
<juizmill> antes num tinha isso
<alinef> Enfim
<alinef> To saindo ^^
<alinef> Boa Noite ^^
<juizmill> ai nao sei oque fiço
<crimeboy> alinef: bsos
<crimeboy> alinef: volta
<juizmill> que fico assim
<alinef> inté crimeboy :P
<alinef> inté vitorlobo u.u
<alinef> Inté pra quem fica \o
<Mr-geek> alguem ai pode me ajudar?
<crimeboy> juizmill: ae ja era
<xdexter> boa noite, alguem usa shorewall?>
<crimeboy> juizmill: mas vo te ajudar
<juizmill> sim
<Mr-geek> como eu compilo um exploit???
<barna> Mr-geek, quando for pedir ajuda, simplesmete fale o seu problema, se alguem souber/puder lhe ajudar, lhe respondera!
<Mr-geek> http://1337db.com/exploits/14761
<juizmill> oque devo fazer
<Mr-geek> como compilo ??
<Mr-geek> eu uso o ubuntu
<Mr-geek> me ajude ai alguem ?
<virtu> exproittt..
<guigouz> Mr-geek: vou te dizer um conselho de um amigo meu
<Mr-geek> fala
<guigouz> Mr-geek: bilú o nome dele
<guigouz> Mr-geek: busque conhecimento.
<Mr-geek> é o q eu to fazendo
<virtu> ta no script
<guigouz> Mr-geek: leia a documentação.
<virtu> conhece o Yoda Mr-geek?
<Mr-geek> sou iniciantes nos exploits
<Mr-geek> não
<guigouz> mais um motivo pra você ler o dobro.
<virtu> eu comecei com bombinha palito
<virtu> depois pro rojão... exploitava tudo
<virtu> entao... primeiro conheça o Yoda
<guigouz> Mr-geek: procure sobre "metaxploit" no google.
<Mr-geek> hum
<virtu> depois
<crimeboy> juizmill: veja se isso resolve: export PS1=w\$
<virtu> procure por Padwan
<Mr-geek> ewu tenho o metasploit aki
<virtu> padawan
<Mr-geek> instalado metasploit framework
<Mr-geek> Padwan?
<juizmill> crimeboy onde coloco isso
<crimeboy> guigouz: o concelho completo eh: "Apenas busque conhecimento."
<virtu> .bashrc
<crimeboy> conselho*
<virtu> conC
<virtu> ufa
<crimeboy> juizmill: digita no seu console
<juizmill> NO TERMINAL
<juizmill> ??
<crimeboy> eh
<juizmill> nao deu certo
<Mr-geek> em gente eu to querendo aprender sobre esplorar vunerabilidades pra poder me defender ! e tb quero entender os exploits pois gosto de programação !
<crimeboy> juizmill: nao eh ae que ta aparecendo o caminho todo?
<juizmill> juizmill@juizmill-desktop:~$ sudo export PS1=w\$
<juizmill> [sudo] password for juizmill:
<juizmill> sudo: export: command not found
<juizmill> juizmill@juizmill-desktop:~$
<juizmill> olha vo tenta explica
<juizmill> eu crio uma pasta na area de trabalho
<xdexter> alguem entende sobre priorizacao de trafego no shorewall?
<juizmill> e coloco o nome qualquer
<juizmill> ai abaixo do nome fica mostrando o caminho da pasta
<virtu> Mr-geek, ja leu sobre o Dummy Guide?
<crimeboy> juizmill: ae ehum bug que eu nunca vi
<virtu> tipo um FAQ de Exploit?
<Mr-geek> virtu : não
<juizmill> olha tipo
<Mr-geek> q isso ?
<juizmill> aqui ta assim tenho uma musica chamada musica
<virtu> Mr-geek, um começo... procure por Dummy Guide for Dummies
<crimeboy> juizmill: sugiro que contacte o fabricante do produto
<juizmill> entao aqui é ubuntu
<Mr-geek> blz
<virtu> =)
<juizmill> 9.9
<crimeboy> juizmill: entao, mande o bug report pra eles
<Mr-geek> virtu : não sai daki em por favor!
<virtu> ok
<juizmill> ok
 * He_Believe =)
<juizmill> vo manda e tenta atualizar para o 10.10
<xdexter> crimeboy, ja usasse shorewall?
<crimeboy> xdexter: nao
<Mr-geek> virtu : sabe como eu compilo isso ??  :  http://1337db.com/exploits/14761
<xdexter> hm ok
<crimeboy> Mr-geek: essas ferramentas soh sao passiveis de serem usadas por pessoas que buscam o conhecimento necessario para usa-las
<crimeboy> Mr-geek: eh um dispositivo de seguranća
<Mr-geek> crimeboy : pode deixa comigo , não desisto não ! só de eu ta aki é sinal de q eu to buscando conheçimento.
<crimeboy> Mr-geek: salve bilú
<Mr-geek> crimeboy : eu to com um problema !
<Mr-geek> exploits
<crimeboy> entao se livre deles
<crimeboy> Mr-geek: eles nao serao uteis pra vc se vc nao sabe compilar um aquivo
<Mr-geek> crimeboy : tipo assim eu não sei compila eles ! so iniciante no linux e na área "hacking" me ajuda ae se tiver como !
<Mr-geek> exemplo : como compilar esse aki : http://1337db.com/exploits/14761
<crimeboy> Mr-geek: NO ECZIT "LINUX AREA DE HACKING"
<Mr-geek> crimeboy : tem como me ajudar?
<crimeboy> esta area ae nao existe
<crimeboy> vc está equivocado
<Mr-geek> modo de dizer ! desculpa
<He_Believe> Mr-geek, digita /connect us.undernet.org
<Mr-geek> digita onde ?
<He_Believe> ai no terminal mesmo
<crimeboy> eita porra
<He_Believe> dai vai aparecer uma janela
<Mr-geek> sk0l-geek@sk0lgeek:~$ /connect us.undernet.org
<crimeboy> depois me falam que eu exagero quando falo mal da inclusao digital
<Mr-geek> bash: /connect: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Mr-geek> sk0l-geek@sk0lgeek:~$
<He_Believe> no chat
<He_Believe> aqui..
<Mr-geek> digito e some as letras
<He_Believe> tenta /server us.undernet.org
<He_Believe> ao inves de connect
<He_Believe> dai pode funcionar
<He_Believe> =)
<He_Believe> coitado
<crimeboy> ele nao tem culpa
<He_Believe> mas vai aprender irc primeiro
<He_Believe> sei que nao tem... mas perguntar perguntar perguntar é foda
<vitorlobo> crimeboy: rpz vc é besta msmo viu
<crimeboy> a culpa eh da miseria educacional do nosso país
<virtu> se tu responder para ele algo... vai começar um ciclo de perguntas
<virtu> o sk0l-geek ou mr_geek
<virtu> seguinte cara...
<sk0l-geek> oO gente minha mãe quer usar a net
<sk0l-geek> aff
<sk0l-geek> i agora??
<virtu> entendi
<sk0l-geek> vcs entrão todo dia?
<sk0l-geek> por favor responde ai
<virtu> sk0l-geek, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exploit
<virtu> comece por aqui
<sk0l-geek> vcs entrão aki todos os dias né !
<sk0l-geek> blz
<virtu> depois de ler a wikipedia
<sk0l-geek> em é q minha mãe quer mexer aki no pc
<virtu> deixa ela usar
<sk0l-geek> me passa rapidão ai uns sites bom de exploits
<crimeboy> sk0l-geek: estamos nos mudando pra irc.efnet.org
<sk0l-geek> em
<sk0l-geek> crimeboy
<virtu> lammer
<crimeboy> a partir de amanha soh usaremos essa nova rede
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkk
<sk0l-geek> esse aki : irc.efnet.org
<sk0l-geek> como assim mudar?
<sk0l-geek> me explica ai
<virtu> e pensar que um dia eu fui assim será?
<virtu> tche...
<virtu> sk0l-geek, comece a usar o google amigo
<virtu> www.google.com
<sk0l-geek> o virtu : ta so lamer , mais todo mundo começa assim né !
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkkkk
<virtu> pelo menos sabe o que é lammer
<crimeboy> sk0l-geek: todo mundo nao
<crimeboy> me inclua fora dessa
<sk0l-geek> ja conssegui fazer umas invasão só q pelo metasploit , eu queria aprender usar só o exploits texto puro , eu mesmo compilar e usar
<virtu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exploit_%28computer_security%29
<virtu> sk0l-geek, TCP/IP
<virtu> UDP
<virtu> UCMP
<crimeboy> sk0l-geek: vc tem que idade?
<virtu> ipv6
<virtu> ipv4 mais antigo
<sk0l-geek> tipo assim , eu queria usar o exploit puro , e no metasploit a gente usa um exploit e uma payload , e eu queria aprender a usar um exploit só
<andersonsg> oi luciano esse metasploit serve para q?
<sk0l-geek> crimeboy : tenho 16 kkkkkkk
<sk0l-geek> e vc ?
<crimeboy> sk0l-geek: isso eh crime
<virtu> sk0l-geek, tu ja pegou uma guria falando sobre isto?
<virtu> =)
<sk0l-geek> sei disso , mais como ja disse , eu quero aprender pra me proteger !
<crimeboy> sk0l-geek: acredite, vc esta seguro
<crimeboy> sk0l-geek: pode ir pra casa despreocupado
<virtu> a verdade está la fora
<crimeboy> sk0l-geek: hora de dormir
<peregrinator_six> sk0l-geek, muda o seu nick e vc vai tá bem mais seguro... xP
<virtu> é.. 23hs
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, boa noite! \o/
<sk0l-geek> crimeboy e virtu : tá sei q é humilhante eu ser um lamer de 16 ANOS , mais é q eu so pobre véio e ganhei o pc esse ano ! no começo do ano
<andersonsg> oi pessoal
<virtu> eu vou ficar quieto senao vou ser banido
<guigouz> sk0l-geek: a melhor defesa é o ataque
<EngSkeeter> boa noite
<guigouz> sk0l-geek: aprenda a programar.
<virtu> a programar o despertador
<sk0l-geek> sim cara eu amo programação !
<peregrinator_six> virtu, sabia respota, jovem padaum.... :D
<guigouz> eu sugiro que você instale o DOS 5 com Turbo C++
<virtu> padawan cara
<sk0l-geek> to "fussando " pra aprender C/C++ e Assembly
<crimeboy> sk0l-geek: quantas pessoas na sua familia tem curso superior?
<juizmill> ALGUEM SABE O COMANDO PARA ATUALIZAR A VERÇÃO 10.10 DO UBUNTU
<virtu> sk0l-geek, qual o nome do sobrinho de Bilbo Bolseiro?
<sk0l-geek> só minha mãe , pedagogia!
<virtu> juizmill, baixa do site
<guigouz> juizmill: versão é com S
<virtu> juizmill, melhor forma
<guigouz> juizmill: baixa o cd e faz o upgrade.
<EngSkeeter> peregrinator_six, tive que instalar o suse no meu net
<sk0l-geek> q ? kkkkkk Bilbo Bolseiro kk
<peregrinator_six> virtu, estudei em colegio publico man, ia mas pela merenda e lá era espanhol a lingua estramgeira! :p
<juizmill> FALO
<juizmill> BLZ
<virtu> =)
<peregrinator_six> *estrangeira...
<virtu> é a vida neh
<virtu> sk0l-geek, quem é kevin mitnick?
<virtu> esta tu tem que saber
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, sem kao veio, vc fez isso de proposito que eu sei... Sem essa que "tive que"! Sai fora man! :P
<EngSkeeter> kkkk
<crimeboy> sk0l-geek: vou lhe dar a unica luz que vc precisa, todas essas perguntas que vc ta fazendo vao ser respondidas por vc mesmo se vc usar o principal atributo da internet "Pesquisa", pergunte a sua mae, ela vai te confirmar
<EngSkeeter> peregrinator_six, nao conseguia fazer nada com o meego.
<sk0l-geek> ai galera eu vou sair ! Desculpa ai pela "Nubeza" e tb pelo geito de lamer , mais é assim mesmo creio q até terminar 2011 , vou tar oO cara na programação e no "Hacking"
<sk0l-geek> flw ai galera!
<virtu> falow jovem
<crimeboy> sk0l-geek: eh serio
<sk0l-geek> entra ai amanhã
<EngSkeeter> peregrinator_six, dai baixei o suse 11.3, ai resolveu tudo
<virtu> será bem-vindo
<virtu> alt+f4 aparece um monte de coisa legal
<sk0l-geek> crimeboy e virtu e etc.. :  Obrigado pelos consselhos!
<sk0l-geek> fui ....
<andersonsg> e ai galera q softwer é esse q o maluco tava usando para invadir
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, esses kaoseiros são fogo emsmo... xP
<peregrinator_six> AUSHUAHSUASHUA
<virtu> outro
<crimeboy> recapitulando; o principal atributo da internet eh a Pornografia
<virtu> andersonsg, um super software
<EngSkeeter> peregrinator_six, tssss ahushasuhaushaushaushuahsuahsuahauhsuauhs
<peregrinator_six> x)
<EngSkeeter> pow mas matei a saudade
<EngSkeeter> rsrsrs
<EngSkeeter> agora to com dual boot
<crimeboy> eita o skol deu filhos
<virtu> manda ele baixar o script
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, mimimmimmm
<virtu> T7DS
<peregrinator_six> a sai fora man... :p
<andersonsg> ta e qual a finalidade dele ?
<andersonsg> em virtu
<crimeboy> andersonsg: que idade vc tem e qual classe economico/social vc pertence?
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, tu é alemão mano, tá na área errada, sai daqui senão os manos vou queimar vc traira... xP AUSHUAHSUAHSUAHSUHHAUS
<EngSkeeter> peregrinator_six, pow mas num eh assim nao
<EngSkeeter> to no ubuntu
<EngSkeeter> rsrsr
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, já tá pedindo arreguinho man...?!
<peregrinator_six> mimimimimimim
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHSUHAUSHUHAHSUA/
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<virtu> eu nao falo com estranhos
<virtu> minha mae nao deixa
<crimeboy> andersonsg: se nao souber a resposta das perguntas; Quantas televisores vc possui em casa e quantas pessoas na sua familia tem curso superior?
<crimeboy> IBGE rules
<EngSkeeter> o suse eh muito bom cara, eu gosto pq ele tem muita semelhancas com o slack
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, se vc passar de novo por aqui vestido de verde mano os home sentar o dedo em vc mane... XP AUHSUAHSUHASUHAUSHAUHSUAH
<andersonsg> nenhum televisor
<EngSkeeter> kkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, X)
<peregrinator_six> AUSHUAHSUHAUHSUAHSHAH
<andersonsg> eu ñ gosto de ver
<EngSkeeter> to de marrom agora :P
<andersonsg> telelevisão
<juizmill> GALERA EU TENHO O CD DO UBUNTU 10.10 MAS NAO SEI COMO ATUALIZAR ALGUEM AJUDA
<crimeboy> andersonsg: mora só?
<andersonsg> ñ
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, tu é alemão mano, ta'de espionagem aqui na área, vou mandar quebrar vc se continuar indo aqui nessa quebradinha primo, escuta que to lhe falando pra seu bem em... P
<crimeboy> andersonsg: que idade?
<andersonsg> morro com meus pais
<andersonsg> tenho 33
<peregrinator_six> morro...?! 0o
<crimeboy> andersonsg: essas perguntas fazem parte de uma pesquisa de perfil de usuario
<crimeboy> andersonsg: nao se assuste
<virtu> cara mais velho que eu
<EngSkeeter> tsssssss
<andersonsg> ñ me asusto
<EngSkeeter> to com colete
<andersonsg> ñ
<peregrinator_six> virtu, tu não tem idade man, tu é virtual! :D
<crimeboy> andersonsg: entao andersonsg, O rapaz estava se refererindo a um KIT de exploits
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUHAHSUAHSUAH
<virtu_IBGE> eu sou TRON
<peregrinator_six> virtu_IBGE, tron...?! Tipo filho do megatron...?! 0o
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHSUAHUSHAHUSH
<crimeboy> andersonsg: é um KIT de pequenos programas que exploram defeitos comuns em softwares comuns
<andersonsg> e alguem de vcs ai tem medo de colocar o proprio nome ai w
<virtu_IBGE> peregrinator_six, se te contar que eu tenho um transformer na garagem tu acredita?
<virtu_IBGE> =)
<andersonsg> hum
<peregrinator_six> andersonsg, eu não
<peregrinator_six> virtu_IBGE, 0o
<virtu_IBGE> é o nome do cara
<virtu_IBGE> Peregrinator
<peregrinator_six> virtu_IBGE, AUHSUAHSUHAUHSHAUSHA
<peregrinator_six> :P
<virtu_IBGE> pai e mae dele assistiram muito O Fantastico Mundo do Bob
<peregrinator_six> virtu_IBGE, aushuahuhsuahsuahsuhahhUHSAHUHAUHSuaHSGIAGYGsdywhb xdhsv euifgHIN
<peregrinator_six> VOU MORRER AUHSUAHSUAHSUHAHUHSUHASHAUHSUAHSHA
<andersonsg> sinceramente é a minha primeira x q eu entro nesse irc to meio por fora ainda
<andersonsg> mas pelo q eu to vendo é só gurisada boa aqui
<Senhor_Destino> agora estou com a minha identidade secreta
<Patricia> Back :D
<Senhor_Destino> 0o
<crimeboy> andersonsg: veja, vou dar um conselho de uma pessoa que usa o irc a 20 anos, no irc nao tem nada de proveitoso
<Senhor_Destino> oi Patricia
<Patricia> Senhor_Destino oi
<crimeboy> andersonsg: é um mundo de vicios
<Senhor_Destino> 20 anos... complicado
<Senhor_Destino> eu uso a 14
<crimeboy> andersonsg: eh a cracolandia digital
<Senhor_Destino> tudo bom?
<Senhor_Destino> =)
<andersonsg> cara é assim eu to iniciando recentemente no mundo linux
<virtu> linux é só usar
<virtu> clica aqui
<virtu> clica ali
<virtu> =)
<Patricia> virtu sim
<virtu> dai google
<andersonsg> e to buscando o macimo de informações q poder
<virtu> ok macimo prosdoscimus
<crimeboy> andersonsg: basta ler os manuais e tutoriais e foruns pela internet
<crimeboy> andersonsg: aqui vc soh vai perder tempo.
<peregrinator_six> po ai, maior sacanage, esses velhos com crise de meia idade se divertem pra kct em sua mocidade depois vem discontar suas frustrações encima de nós ai... Lamentavel! XP ASHAUHSUAHSAUHSAUHSUAHSUAHUSHA
<virtu> amanha chega um Android pra mim
<crimeboy> andersonsg: o conhecimento que vc adiquire aqui nao compensa pois o tempo que vc gasta eh enorme
<virtu> peregrinator_six, rulez neh
<virtu> =)
<peregrinator_six> vai fumar um cachimbo da paz com o Indio Tapajos tiozão...! :S
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUAHSUHAUSHAUSHAUHSUAHSUHAH
<andersonsg> crimeboy sinceramente pelo pouco q estou ja to tendo um bom conhecimento
<crimeboy> andersonsg: sabe ingles?
<andersonsg> sinceramente ñ
<crimeboy> andersonsg: vc pode aprender
<virtu> é um começo
<virtu> peregrinator_six, que idade tu tem?
<virtu> =P
<andersonsg> com serteza
<crimeboy> andersonsg: vc vai precisar.
<peregrinator_six> andersonsg, \o/ Vc tem futuro man, não vai ser um tiozão frustradão não... :D
<andersonsg> é eu notei isso tmbm
<crimeboy> andersonsg: a maioria da informacao esta em ingles
<crimeboy> andersonsg: e todos os programas que tem no seu sistema tem um manual em ingles
<virtu> quando comecei no irc eu sempre caía no mesmo server e no mesmo canal
<peregrinator_six> virtu, adianta dizer sem ter como provar cara...?!
<virtu> #friendly
<andersonsg> sim mas ai tem o google
<andersonsg> hehehe
<virtu> peregrinator_six, depende neh
<andersonsg> ainda bem né
<crimeboy> andersonsg: basta digitar no terminal: man nomedoprograma
<peregrinator_six> virtu, de que dependeria man...?!
<peregrinator_six> :S
<virtu> peregrinator_six, teoria da relatividade
<virtu> =)
<virtu> ahh te peguei
<virtu> =D
<crimeboy> andersonsg: a informacao completa soh existe nos manuais
<andersonsg> mas eu quero aprender sim
<virtu> o que tu quer aprender... hoje nao tem muita coisa a se aprender a nao ser que vc queira fazer uma faculdade vinculada a IT
<peregrinator_six> virtu, teoria é igual a ficção cientifica, e eu prefiro acreditar na segunda que na primeira! ;)
<andersonsg> eu to adorando esse sistema e quero aprender  o macimo q eu poder
<virtu> peregrinator_six, entao meu amigo... bem-vindo a terra média
<peregrinator_six> virtu, aushuahushuahsauhsuhUHSUHUHAUSHUAHSUAHSUAHSHUAHSUHAS
<andersonsg> é q eu sou assim se tem um comando para digitar eu gosto de saber porque como se eu fiser diferente o q da
<peregrinator_six> virtu, ma eu não sou o senhor dos aneis não viu, este cargo já tem dono, ele é do lord tiozão Gandalf! o rocho XP AUSHUAHSUHAHSAUHSUAHSUAHSHAUSH
<virtu> senhor dos anéis era o Clodovil
<virtu> morreu
<peregrinator_six> virtu, AUHSUAHSUAHUSAHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUAHUSHAUHSUAHUSHAUHSUHAUSHAUHSHAUHS
<virtu> andersonsg, cara... tu tem 33 anos... chegou a mexer em computadores antes de 1995?
<crimeboy> antes era sexo, drogas e rock n roll, hoje eh punheta, ice e restart
<virtu> crimeboy, depende da geração cara
<virtu> fui num bar aqui em poa sexta passada
<peregrinator_six> se mata tiozão inconformado, esse mundo não é mais pra vc... XP AUHSUAHSUHAUSHAUHUSHUAHSUAHSUAHSUA
<virtu> era pra ser festa dos anos 90
<virtu> fudeu
<virtu> robei o setlist da band
<andersonsg> eu gosto de analisar toda a extrutura do sistema e saber o q cada coisa faz
<Patricia> || Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu - !baixar || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do Brasil || Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Quer colar erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Deseja reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic ||
<Patricia> vamos todos ler a regras
<virtu> Patricia, tu perdeu toda a conversa
<Patricia> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<andersonsg> sim eu tive um q iniciava somente em dos
<Patricia> boa sorte :)
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, diz pra nos o que a senhorita quer...?! :)
<virtu> andersonsg, entao ja sabe comandos de dos... seria um começo
<virtu> organização de pastas, diretorios, estrutura de comandos
<andersonsg> sim
<virtu> e olha que formei em Direito e trabalho com Impostos
<andersonsg> mas na verdade eu gosto de trabalhar com analise de sistem
<andersonsg> sistema
<virtu> psicologia
<andersonsg> se tudo der serto quero fazer ainda um tecnico para saber mais
<virtu> cara... eu te incentivo
<andersonsg> valeu
<virtu> sao poucos que vao de atras.... e é um começo assim
<andersonsg> e vc tem um conhecimento vasto na area de informatica?
<virtu> not
<virtu> sei o basico pq quando mais novo... li bastante
<Patricia> um segundo so para lembrar nao vao ate as regras as regras vem ate o canal
<Patricia> Quando se utilizar qualquer canal do Ubuntu, por favor, não fale palavrões e não escolha assuntos delicados como guerra, raça, religião, política (a menos que seja relacionados com licenças de software), de gênero, sexualidade, drogas, atividades legais duvidosas, pirataria, podendo utilizar canais específicos como #off-topic ou ##politics (Leia a Política da Freenode antes de entrar nestes canais).
<Patricia> obrigada e boa sote :)
<andersonsg> valeu
<crimeboy> o que eh uma "Atividade legal duvidosa"?
<andersonsg> quem vai saber
<virtu> estavamos falando sobre educaão antes Patricia|off
<crimeboy> virtu: assuntos contrutivos e éticos sao proibidos aqui
<crimeboy> cons*
<crimeboy> "offtopic"
<virtu> ahh eu aprendi a ficar quieto nessas horas...
<andersonsg> pelo jeito só pode
<crimeboy> andersonsg: eh isso que eu tava tentando te explicar
<virtu> crimeboy, todo canal técnico fica improdutivo
<andersonsg> o crymeboy vc colocou q é usuario a 20 anos já
<andersonsg> né
<crimeboy> virtu: por isso eu tenho meu proprio canal sem regras
<virtu> por isso eu entro no ubuntu-studio =)
<leleobhz_> crimeboy: menino do crime, nao fala abobrinha vai... o canal e offtopic tb
<leleobhz_> nenhum canal de suporte vive sem regras
<crimeboy> virtu: essas regras vieram depois que a canonical "comprou" a freenode
<leleobhz_> sao voces que nao conseguem entender uma coisa chamada proposito
<crimeboy> e esse codigo de condulta*
<leleobhz_> crimeboy: e pare de trolar que eu te conheco
<andersonsg> bom meu caros eu tenho q acordar cedo por isso to indo mas foi um prazer tc com vcs ai
<virtu> amamha 6 de pé
<virtu> e to sem sono
<crimeboy> andersonsg: irc gera uma doenća muito grave, procrastinaćão, em muitos casos incuravel.
<crimeboy> andersonsg: esteja avisado.
<crimeboy> andersonsg: boa noite
<andersonsg> com serteza valeu pela dica
<andersonsg> pode deixar
<virtu> bah
<virtu> depois dessa
<maraujo_3> boa noite
<andersonsg> falo então galera
<andersonsg> boa noite para vc
<andersonsg> vcs
<efraimmarcatto> alguém me ajuda
<maraujo_3> qual o galho?
<EngSkeeter> quem sabe qual eh o script que configura os modems 3g tomaticamente?
<efraimmarcatto> eu preciso instalar o EASYCAM2
<efraimmarcatto> mas falta o PYTHON-XML
<efraimmarcatto> que não existe mais
<maraujo_3> fico devendo a vcs - nao uso 3g
<maraujo_3> e python nao sei nada
<efraimmarcatto> não é python
<efraimmarcatto> é a biblioteca
<efraimmarcatto> ahuahuhau
<maraujo_3> ja tentou algo la no synaptic?
<maraujo_3> ou apt-get install nomedotrem?
<efraimmarcatto> sim
<efraimmarcatto> não existe mais
<yro_anjos> boa noite ....
<maraujo_3> tenta dar um remove ou expurge
<maraujo_3> e resintalar
<maraujo_3> ou usar o matenedor
<maraujo_3> e depois pelo synaptic pegar ele de novo
<virtu_OFF> como pode o pulseaudio bagunçar todo meu audio =/
<virtu_OFF> consegui
<virtu_OFF> ja volto
<AlemaoEngSkeeter> peregrinator_six, cual o apelido do carlos quando entra no irc?
<peregrinator_six> não lembro... :P
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> mas ele tá sumidão man e só tem ele de carlosribeiro acho alema
<AlemaoEngSkeeter> peregrinator_six, o meego dava boot em menos de 10s
<peregrinator_six> PeaoSkeeter, po cara, deixa de disso...
<peregrinator_six> tu já tá jurado mano, não tem essa de ficar mudando o nick não, já era..
<PeaoSkeeter> huauahuahuahauhauahuha
<peregrinator_six> tua chapa fervel malandragem...
<PeaoSkeeter> ja teve julgamento???
<peregrinator_six> desde agora!
<virtu> vo começar a usar o audacious
<peregrinator_six> virtu, nunca usou não man...?!
<EngSkeeter> muito bom e bem leve virtu
<virtu> tava usando o rhythm aquele
<maraujo_3> audacious?
<virtu> por causa o iconezinho la em cima
<maraujo_3> player?
<peregrinator_six> legal mesmo, eu não sei usar mais o pouco que usei gostei! :D
<Pskol> xmms eh mais leve :P
<virtu> so que o cara la usa PULSEUAUDIO
<virtu> e minha placa de audio atual da chiado com o pulse
<virtu> =/
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, esse já morreu man... :p
<EngSkeeter> xmms e audacious num eh a mema coisa?
<Pskol> peregrinator_six, , ta vivo ainda, eh so usar
<Pskol> o ubuntu q nao usa mais ele pq o desenvolvimento parou, mas ele é bem usavel ainda
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, eu sei mano... No Linux nada se morre tudo se reutiliza... :P
<EngSkeeter> auhauahuahuahuahuah fala isso pro kernel 1.o
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, já usei aqui já, mas prefiro o audacious...
<Pskol> pra quem tem um pentium 2
<maraujo_3> o meu audacious qdo eu clico nele fecha sozinho
<Pskol> xxms eh otimo
<Pskol> kkkkk
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, ó que te doido que faz funcionar com alguma coisa ainda em man...?! XP
<Pskol> agora o seu core 2 duo ai o audcionous nem faz cosquinha po
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, nem no meu Semprecon vei de guerrilha cara! \o/
<virtu> me acostumar a usar ele
<EngSkeeter> mas so por causa do icone?
<virtu> antes sim
<virtu> agora nao mais...
<maraujo_3> saindo aqui
<EngSkeeter> flw maraujo_3
<peregrinator_six> virtu, sobre o que é o link que vc me mandou...?!
<peregrinator_six> qual musica...?!
<virtu> acho que é uma musica que o cara tocou na hora
<peregrinator_six> ficou legal...?!
<Patricia> kernel esta com erro, sempre aparece algumas coisas e o tal modules.dep sei la o que, tela muito rapida :/
<virtu> sim
<Patricia> problema no modprobe
<Patricia> o pior nem da para copiar todo erro :s
<Patricia> vamos ver se o -a resolve kkkk
<peregrinator_six> vc pode ver um video de 4 minutos ai...?!
<Patricia> volto ja
<peregrinator_six> beleza!
<peregrinator_six> vai lá..
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<virtu> fui...
<virtu> tchau
<peregrinator_six> virtu, bom dia.
<EngSkeeter> onde ficam as regras do udev ?
<Patricia> serio problema srrs
<EngSkeeter> ja procurei no /etc/udev.d/rules
<EngSkeeter> mas nao encontro
<EngSkeeter> quero as regras que ele usa pro modem 3g
<Patricia> modprobe:fatal error could not load /lib/modules lallalallalallal
<Patricia> lalall modules.deb, no such file or directory.
<Patricia> peregrinator_six: qual video?
<peregrinator_six> ?
<peregrinator_six> qual minha placa ou chip set de video...?!
<peregrinator_six> é isso...?!
<Patricia> vc pode ver um video de 4 minutos ai...?!
<peregrinator_six> posso ver um de mas de uma hora... :)
<peregrinator_six> ah si,...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHSUHAUS
<peregrinator_six> to ficando mei lele...
<peregrinator_six> do sistema que to namorando um tempinho...
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<Patricia> ^^
<peregrinator_six> posso lhe mostrar...
<Patricia> sim
<peregrinator_six> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8P26RLFlnw
<peregrinator_six> é um fork do Debian Lenny e é do brasil, muito simpatico ele... :)
<Patricia> ^^
<vitorlobo> Patricia: =* boa noite
<vitorlobo> eita
<vitorlobo> ^^ bem na hora
<Guest41695> * Patricia coloca o modo -i Patricia
<Guest41695> sem comentarios
<Guest41695> <*status> You quit [Excess Flood]
<Guest41695> <*status> Error from Server [Closing Link: hyadesinc/pub/yutaka (Excess Flood)]
<Guest41695> <*status> Disconnected from IRC. Reconnecting...
<Guest41695> <*status> Attempting to connect to [irc.freenode.net 6667] ...
<Guest41695> <*status> Connected!
<Guest41695> * Patricia coloca o modo +i Patricia
<Guest41695> cada dia melhor
<vitorlobo> Patricia: =* boa noite
<vitorlobo> =]
<Guest41695> ja começou mal
<Guest41695> peregrinator_six: gostei do video
<Guest41695> vitorlobo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8P26RLFlnw veja
<Guest41695> KamusHadenes: fala para o lixo da staff q agora estou em 9 canal nao erra 11 q ia cair? :D
<peregrinator_six> Guest41695, é muito simpatico e cativante até ne..?! ;)
<Guest41695> peregrinator_six sim
<vitorlobo> verei querida =]
<peregrinator_six> Guest41695, se vc entrar em 11 canais vc cai..?!
<peregrinator_six> :S
<Guest41695> peregrinator_six sim pelo mesmo motivo q acabei de cair
<Guest41695> flood
<Guest41695> ...
<Guest41695> pior é
<Guest41695> quando eu estou ausente e ela cai por flood
<Guest41695> kkkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> eita... 0o
<peregrinator_six> eu entro em quase 20 e não acontece isso aqui não... :P
<Guest41695> pois é
<Guest41695> meu cliente irc q faz cair << palavras de um staff
<peregrinator_six> tudo na mesma rede em... ^^
<peregrinator_six> Guest41695, http://livre.wiki.br/debate/index.php/topic,230.0.html
<peregrinator_six> Guest41695, muito legal a homenagem deles... :D
<Guest41695> Kernel 2.6.26
<Guest41695> funciona perfeitamente :D
<peregrinator_six> Guest41695, Debian Lenny... ^^
<peregrinator_six> com certeza!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<Pskol> opa
<peregrinator_six> Guest41695, http://livre.wiki.br/jsite/index.php
<Pskol> os[Linux 2.6.26-2-686 i686] distro[Debian 5.0.6] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.13GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.13GHz] mem[Physical: 1.4GB, 92.0% free] disk[Total: 611.5GB, 79.7% free] video[VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro]] sound[VIA8237 - VIA 8237]
<Guest41695> :P
<Pskol> mem 92% free
<Pskol> hahauh
<Guest41695> Pskol sabe resolver coisas do kernel
<Pskol> depende
<Guest41695> modprobe:fatal error could not load /lib/modules
<Pskol> vish
<Pskol> so com essa linha ai nao da pra entende nada
<Guest41695> pere
<Guest41695> nao da para copiar ela toda srrsrs muito rapido
<Guest41695> modprobe:fatal error could not load /lib/modules/**algo sobre o kernel**/modules.dep no such file directory
<Guest41695> ele se repete duas vez
<Pskol> e isso causa o q
<Guest41695> rrsrsrs
<Guest41695> tudo
<Guest41695> iniciar tudo na mao :S
<Guest41695> porcaria ¬¬
<Pskol> deve ser erro do KDE
<Pskol> rsssss
<Guest41695> nao
<Guest41695> ja removi inteiro
<Guest41695> sem ambiente mostra
<Pskol> seim to so zuano :D
<Pskol> o q vc fez pra ele da isso?
<Guest41695> formatei o pc
<Guest41695> 10.10
<zTorun_> Boa noite!
<Pskol> hmm
<zTorun_> alguém poderia me ajudar a instalar o FREE PASCAL
<zTorun_> ?
<Guest41695> Pskol: o pior toda vez tenho q recarregar tudo ¬¬
<Guest41695> tah igual o windows conta convidada, fechou a sessao resetou tudo :P
<Guest41695> srrssr
<Monarquista> Guest41695, viu a homenagem que eles fizeram...?!
<Monarquista> ^^
<Monarquista> legal né...?!
<Guest41695> Monarquista uhumm
<Pskol> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592311&page=2
<Pskol> Guest41695,
<Guest41695> to lendo a mesma pagina :O
<Monarquista> muito simpatico, to quase indo pra ele, só não fui ainda porque já tá pra sair o novo, ai ano que vem vou... \o/
<Pskol> Guest41695, deve ter um penca de gente com o mesmo problema
<Pskol> rsrs
<Guest41695> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Pskol> tem uns 10 forum aki some o problema
<Pskol> negocio ta feio msm ein hehehhe
<Guest41695> kkkkkkk
<Guest41695> volto ja
<Pskol> Guest41695, Try to edit /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf (sudo gedit /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf in the console) and change the line MODULES=most to MODULES=dep.
<Pskol> Then use Synaptic to reinstall initramfs-tools
<Pskol> tento isso ne?
<vitorlobo> Guest41695: legal a iniciativa =]
<vitorlobo> Guest41695: mas ainda prefiro ficar no ubuntu pq o support gringo n se compara com o supporte BR......infelizmente é fato
<vitorlobo> mas
<vitorlobo> parabéns pros caras
<vitorlobo> :p
<vitorlobo> =P
<vitorlobo> ja é grande coisa
<Monarquista> ...
<Guest41695> voltei
<Guest41695> mudar MODULES=most para MODULES=dep
<Guest41695> srrsrs
<sk0l-geek> iae gente blz!
<Guest41695> mudaddo
<Monarquista> sk0l-geek, vai mimi menino... :P
<Guest41695> mudado
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkk
<Monarquista> sk0l-geek, bom dia sonambulo...
<sk0l-geek> cara sei aki não é de se falar isso , mas por favor , me falem ai alguma frase que me anime !
<sk0l-geek> to pra baixo em
<sk0l-geek> triste mesmo!
<Monarquista> sk0l-geek, vem pra o offtopic man...
<sk0l-geek> Monarquista : q isso ?  offtopic man ?
<Guest41695> voltei esqueci da parte do synaptic
<Guest41695> srrsrs
<Guest41695> instalando
<Monarquista> sk0l-geek, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<sk0l-geek> monarquista to lá
<sk0l-geek> vai lá
<sk0l-geek> msn
<sk0l-geek> man*
<vitorlobo> sk0l-geek: vai tomar no meio do olho do seu .. blz cara?
<vitorlobo> vê se anima agora
<vitorlobo> :D
<jhones> boa noite
<sk0l-geek> virtoloba : kkkkk ! tá mas é sério , esssas horas só o pc mesmo pra me ajudar !
<jhones> alguem sabe de um soft pra ubuntu q faça downloads de videos de site que não seja youtube???
<Monarquista> eu sei o firefoz... :p
<Monarquista> firefox...
<aSSogueroZen_SX> o FVD pro firefox é bom
<jhones> é uma extensão??
<aSSogueroZen_SX> é um add-on para firefox
<jhones> blz, vou testar
<jhones> funciona c/ videos streaming
<aSSogueroZen_SX> sim
<aSSogueroZen_SX> é para isso que uso
<vitorlobo> sk0l-geek: redtube, xvideos, robertinha.com , pimentananet , pornrub ......anima ae cara
<aSSogueroZen_SX> internet lenta aqui, vejo vídeos dessa forma
<sk0l-geek> cara acredite nem isso me anima essas hora
<vitorlobo> sk0l-geek: megavideo e vê um bom filme pronto
<sk0l-geek> cara nem isso tb !
<vitorlobo> sk0l-geek: a cara vai dormir entao ..se n anima nada hoje dorme e vê se amanhã anima
<sk0l-geek> pra ser cincero a única coisa q me anima essas horas é saber q DEUS está sempre ao meu lado
<Guest41695> Pskol: quanto a aparecer a msg nao aparece
<Guest41695> mas tambem nao resolve nada
<Guest41695> srrsr
<Guest41695> preciso fazer meu pc apos o login dar 3vez um alt+shift+f12 alguem ideias?
<vitorlobo> sk0l-geek: que contraditorio...pois querendo ou não Deus está ao seu lado já que ele é onisciente, onipresente, onipotente....  e mesmo assim, vc se diz desanimado... n precisa vc afirmar q Deus está ao seu lado....tampouco q este é o unico motivo de tua alegria
<vitorlobo> sk0l-geek: é cara...vc ta precisando dormir
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> É preciso baixar 343MB de arquivos. ¬¬
<vitorlobo> Patricia: vc usa Jdownloader? mtu bom ele =]
<Patricia> para que interface
<Patricia> se posso usar o wget como eu quero
<vitorlobo> mas ele é bom =]
<Patricia> :( nao tem sentido
<Patricia> ele usa o wget
<Patricia> claro q é bom
<vitorlobo> poisé
<vitorlobo> interface foi feita para ajudar
<vitorlobo> n o contrario
<vitorlobo> :P
<Patricia> pois é tirou a palavra da minha boca
<Patricia> Pskol: o unico problema agora é esse kernel failed all srrssr
<Patricia> mas
<Patricia> fazer alt+shift+f12 3 vez
<Patricia> resolve
<Pskol> nossa volta pra versao antiga
<Patricia> sabe fazer para deixar alto?
<Patricia> Pskol: a versao do cd :P
<Patricia> desde o primeiro boot
<Patricia> rsrsr
<Pskol> vc disse uma vez q ia usar a lts ate acabar o suporte
<Patricia> uhumm :P
<Pskol> cade
<Pskol> rsrs
<Patricia> srrsrsssrrs
<Pskol> nao aguentou ne
<Pskol> kkkk
<Patricia> apesar desse pequeno erro
<Patricia> esta bem mais leve
<Patricia> e vai ficar mais ainda
<Patricia> mas aquele erro ¬¬
<Pskol> tbm vc acabou de instalar
<Patricia> sem comentarios
<vitorlobo> Patricia: como vao seus estudos com c? blzinha?
<Patricia> cd do kubuntu
<Patricia> peguei ele hj
<Patricia> vitorlobo: quando seu pc estiver com um erro no kernel, tente ler alguma coisa de python
<Patricia> kkkkk
<vitorlobo> Patricia: oq quer dizer?
<Patricia> uia
<Patricia> achei :D
<Patricia> nada nao
<Patricia> tive q usar o --replace 2 vez
<vitorlobo> Patricia: sim mas como vão seus estudos com c?
<Patricia> se eu colocar dois para iniciar um vai ser apos o outro
<Patricia> ou tudo junto?
<Patricia> vitorlobo: parado desde atarde
<vitorlobo> a legal
<vitorlobo> entao vc ta se dedicando msmo =]
<Patricia> volto ja
<Patricia> vou parar o X
<Patricia> X :O
<Patricia> X l i o
<Patricia> l i X o
<Patricia> :O
<Patricia> srsrsrsr
<Patricia> volto ja
<Patricia> srrs
<rafaelsoresbr> sk0l-geek: e ae man?
<sk0l-geek> iae rafael
<sk0l-geek> blz
<sk0l-geek> mam
<sk0l-geek> man*
<rafaelsoresbr> blz
<Patricia> voltei
<Monarquista> rafaelsoresbr, bom dia man.
<Patricia> funcionou :D
<rafaelsoresbr> tava apanhando aqui pra montar um pc, quando fui ver era a alimentação extra da CPU
<Monarquista> Patricia, \o/
<Patricia> Pskol: funcionou
<Patricia> mas
<Patricia> nao quero ganbiara
<Patricia> se formatar novamente
<rafaelsoresbr> Monarquista: tava procurando  peregrinator hehe
<Patricia> vai ter novamente?
<Monarquista> é, sacanagem quando isso acontece né...?! Pensa logo que ferrou tudo ai já era... :p
<rafaelsoresbr> hehe
<rafaelsoresbr> o processador ficava ligando e desligando, num loop infinito hehe
<sk0l-geek> q q é loop ?
<Pskol> Patricia, sim
<Patricia> Pskol nossa
<Pskol> eh bug
<Patricia> Pskol tah mas isso é um bug do kernel
<Patricia> mmm
<sk0l-geek> rafaelsoresbr : q q é loop ?
<Monarquista> sk0l-geek, é um jargão rapaz...
<Monarquista> tipo...
<rafaelsoresbr> hehe
<Monarquista> vc tenta conectar a internet pelo seu amsn e ele quando vai quase entrar, volta a ficar carregando, e fica assim sem para até forçar na mão e ele parar, entendeu...!?
<xow> ola, alguem poderia me da uma ajuda ?
<sk0l-geek> Monarquista : não sei nem q é jargão
<sk0l-geek> kkk
<Monarquista> sk0l-geek, ai tá de sacanagem...
<Monarquista> XP
<Pskol> quando o seu cachorro persegue o rabo ele entra em loop
<Monarquista> ai é modo berserk ultra burro mesmo Pskol AUHSUAHSUAHSUHUAHSHUAHSU
<sk0l-geek> Monarquista : desculpa , so iniciante ! e curioso !
<Patricia> repetir
<Pskol> Monarquista, ????????
<Monarquista> XP
<Pskol> burr eu ou o cachorro?
<Patricia> loop 45 ele vai repetir 45 vez a mesma coisa
<rafaelsoresbr> hehe
<nogh_eeepc> um loop é quando vou por uma cerveja a sexta
<sk0l-geek> mas q tipo de coisa?
<Monarquista> Pskol, espero que só o cachorro man... ^^
<xow> alguem aqui pode me ajudar com drbd
<xow> ?
<Monarquista> xow, que palavrinha é essa ai man...?!
<Monarquista> explique-se...?!
<Patricia> sk0l-geek tantas coisas, ate uma gif etc um comando srsr tem tantas coisas
<Monarquista> sk0l-geek, que disculpa man, tamo aqui pra aprender!
<Pskol> eu em
<sk0l-geek> é isso ai
<xow> Monarquista DRBD é uma forma de replicar informações de 2 servidores por rede, como se fosse um Raid 1.
<xow> to com uns problemas aki
<sk0l-geek> estou em busca do conheçimento !
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkk
<Monarquista> eta caramba... 0o
<xow> Andre_Gondim tae?
<Monarquista> xow, manda isso pra o tiozão  Pskol
<xow> Pskol pode ajudar ?
<Pskol> xow, pergunta ai
<xow> Pskol to tendo problema ao sincronizar a partição drbd0
<sk0l-geek> xow : não pergunte se pode pergunta , apenas faça a pergunta!
<xow> as vezes ela nem monta
<xow> pronto, startei o sistema agora, tá assim no primary
<xow> version: 8.3.7 (api:88/proto:86-91)
<xow> GIT-hash: ea9e28dbff98e331a62bcbcc63a6135808fe2917 build by root@fw1, 2010-11-23 19:32:24
<xow>  0: cs:Connected ro:Secondary/Secondary ds:Diskless/UpToDate C r----
<xow> vo por como primary
<xow> pronto agora já ta como primary
<Patricia> recomendo a usar /topic
<Pskol> hmm muito especifico isso ai
<Pskol> sei nao
<xow> Pskol
<xow> tentei montar o /dev/sda6 no /dev/drdb0 e disse q o dispositivo não existe
<xow> me diz uma coisa, eu coloquei um # no fstab no sda6, ele não monta se tiver com o #?
<Patricia> Pskol: o que acha de um kernel rc?
<Patricia> ^^
<Pskol> nao pq vai tar comentado
<Patricia> v2.6.37-rc2-maverick
<xow> ta vo alterar
<Pskol> Patricia, acho q ele da pau no boot depois da instalaçao
<Pskol> rsrsrsr
<Patricia> kkkkkkk
<xow> Pskol devo por ele auto ou noauto ?
<Pskol> xow, tenta um, se nao der tenta o outro
<Pskol> eu uso auto pra montar ntfs e ext3 e tal mas depende ne do q vc quer
<rafaelsoresbr> posso plugar um hd sata 2 sem desligar o micro não posso?
<xow> ok
<sk0l-geek> Alguem ai sabe um milagre pra instalar o openSUSE x64 , virtualizado , usando o ubuntu 10,10 x32 de sistema padrão ?
<xow> rafaelsoresbr nao.
<Monarquista> bom dia.
<xow> só se for hot swap
<Pskol> e-sata da
<rafaelsoresbr> hum, eu li sobre esse tal hot swap. como saber se é ou não hot swap?
<vitorlobo> Patricia: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5016563900093426104#
<xow> root@fw1:/home/prova# mount -t ext4 /dev/drbd0 /drbd
<xow> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/drbd0,
<xow> Pskol sabe o motivo disso
<xow> ja tentei ext3 reiserfs
<xow> ext4
<Pskol> na verdade eh ext3 ou 4?
<rafaelsoresbr> xow: como eu faço pra saber se é hot swap? são aqueles eSata da vida?
<xow> a particao ta em 4.
<xow> rafaelsoresbr ah é hd externo ?
<Pskol> rafaelsoresbr, hot swap soa geralmente scsi ou SAS
<Pskol> xow, vc poderia usa ext3 pra facilita ne
<vitorlobo> Patricia: Jeff Elkner um dos primeiros estudiosos da linguagem C e C++ trocou as duas pelo python e ainda explica o pq :P no livro How to Think Like a Computer Scientist
<Pskol> tem o suporte a ext4 ???
<vitorlobo> Patricia: entao pare de tentar ironizar e ser sacartisca por besteira auhauha
<Pskol> ou vc nao instalou nem configura nada pra ext4?
<vitorlobo> =]
<rafaelsoresbr> xow: não, interno, sata 2
<Patricia> vitorlobo uh?
<Pskol> ah esqueci, o buntu ja vem com ext4 @@
<rafaelsoresbr> alguem usa um core i3,i5,i7?
<vitorlobo> Patricia: uh? digo eu...vc da uns repentes muito doidos notei ser isso
<Patricia> que?
<xow> Pskol as partições do sistema ta em ext4
<Pskol> xow, bota no fstab e da um sudo mount -a
<xow> saiu nada
<vitorlobo> Patricia: esquece
<Patricia> ...
<xow> Pskol
<xow> root@fw1:/home/prova# mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda6
<xow> mke2fs 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010)
<sk0l-geek> oi Patricia . Iea vitor , rafael ,pskol xow e etc... blz kkk
<vitorlobo> ^^
<Patricia> sk0l-geek oi
<Pskol> xow, eh nao sai nada mesmo, mas veja se montou
<sk0l-geek> qual é o assunto q ta rolando aki ?
<sk0l-geek> kkk
<xow> Pskol
<Patricia> sk0l-geek se ler vai saber :)
<xow> saca soh isso
<xow> root@fw1:/home/prova# mount /dev/sda6 /rep/
<Patricia> volto ja
<xow> mount: /dev/sda6 não é um dispositivo de blocos (talvez tentar `-o loop'?)
<sk0l-geek> Patricia : caraca , só do mancada em .
<sk0l-geek> kkkkk
<xow> Pskol ja sei, devo ter lascado o fstab
<Pskol> xow, como q ta a linha do fstab la?
<xow> Pskol tem algum comando ou arquivo pra da um reconfigure no fstab ?
<xow> UUID=0e3256e9-98ad-4076-b1b6-6aba4dbbc012 /drbd           ext4    noauto       ...
<Pskol> vishe
<Pskol> deixa mais ou menos assim /dev/sda1 /mnt/Arquivos ntfs-3g user,auto 0 0
<Pskol> troca o ntfs ali
<rafaelsoresbr> sk0l-geek: caraca man, tu leva tudo na esportiva hushUAuua
<xow> Pskol
<xow> te falei o fstab ja era
<Pskol> tira aquele monte de numero
<xow> ainda bem q to fazendo em maq virtual
<sk0l-geek> rafaelsoresbr : aki é 01:14 man
<Pskol> sk0l-geek, aqui tbm
<Patricia> Pskol: acho q foi erro na formatação
<sk0l-geek> Pskol : mora onde man ?
<Pskol> ms
<sk0l-geek> q isso ?
<sk0l-geek> ms
<sk0l-geek> ??
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkk
<Pskol> minas gerais?
<Pskol> kkkk
<sk0l-geek> ata malz
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkk
<Pskol> se eh ruim de geografia ein... é Mato Grosso do SULLL
<crimeboy> a escola faliu
<crimeboy> nao ensinam mais nada la
<sk0l-geek> kkkkk
<Patricia> ixi hj o pai q esta mandando ir, afff odeio isso, ate amanha boa noite para todos
<Pskol> bom noite
<Pskol> bye
<sk0l-geek> boa noite patricia
<sk0l-geek> bye kk
<xow> Pskol
<xow> vo deixar e vo fazer isso amanha
<_Lupin_> Alguem vivo aí?
<_Lupin_> Algm...?
<Mr_geek> sim
<Mr_geek> kkkk
<Mr_geek> iae Lupin
<Mr_geek> blz?
<Mr_geek> pera ai em vou reiniciar o chat aki !
<xow> obg Pskol amanha eu tento mesmo flws.
<Pskol> xow, flww
<Pskol> blz
<sk0l-geek> kd galerinha?
<RodolfoCoelho88> oi
<RodolfoCoelho88> alguém acordado?
<coelho88> oi
<coelho88> alguém acordado?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> -.-
<coelho88> haha
<aSSogueroZen_SX> 3hs
<coelho88> gente viva
<aSSogueroZen_SX> q bom q só trabalho 8hs
<coelho88> haha
<aSSogueroZen_SX> 4hs de sono se tivesse dormindo agora
<coelho88> mais um
<aSSogueroZen_SX> auehauehaueh
 * breadcrumb slaps ChanServ around a bit with a large trout
<aSSogueroZen_SX> vcs usam ubuntu?
<coelho88> usava
<coelho88> por que?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> curiosidade
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu usava tmb
<aSSogueroZen_SX> usa oq agora?
<coelho88> estou usando win 7.. estou tentando aprender algumas coisas sobre design
<coelho88> rsr
<coelho88> rsrs
<aSSogueroZen_SX> haha
<aSSogueroZen_SX> bah eu não suporto esse windows 7
<aSSogueroZen_SX> meu favorito continua sendo o xp
<coelho88> nem eu.. mas não vejo escolha rsrs
<aSSogueroZen_SX> atualmente só existe a partição remanescente dele aqui
<aSSogueroZen_SX> mas vc pode usar linux para uso corrente e o windows para uso específico
<coelho88> é.. se for programar.
<coelho88> quando uso fireworks/photoshop volto pro 7
<aSSogueroZen_SX> nossa aquela função toda de antivirus, limpeza de registro, limpeza de arquivos temporários
<aSSogueroZen_SX> q absurdo
<coelho88> pois é
<coelho88> acho q vou tomar uma café
<coelho88> *um
<ffr76> bom dia
<vorazbr> Alguem daqui vai participar do install fast na faj?
<bino28> bom dia
<bino> bom dia
<ffr76> aguem sabe como faço para tirar as msg out e in de user do xchat?
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém tem problema com janelas muito grande que tem botões fora da tela e sabe uma forma de contornar o problema?
<EduardeCalibal> ffr76, talvez haja alguma configuração para isso, mas olhando por cimas as configurações dele não encontrei.
<Mano_Chao> bom dia a todos!
<italoclone> Buenos!
<EduardeCalibal> Será que apenas eu tenho problema com botões das janelas fora da tela?
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal,ja tentou mecher as conf de video em >>Sistema>Preferencias>Video???
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, mas alterar oque exatamente?
<EduardeCalibal> Estou a 1280x720
<EduardeCalibal> E ainda assim tenho janelas que saem da tela...
<EduardeCalibal> E o gnome não me permite arrastar as janelas para fora da tela para ver os botões.
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal,os drivers da placa de video estam ok
<EduardeCalibal> Claro, acho que quem fez as telas é que fez errado, mas preciso de uma forma de ver os tais botões.  Esta ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Uso aceleração normal.
<EduardeCalibal> O problema não é da configuração, acho que é do sistema de uso do gnome.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho vários programas maiores que esses 720 que tenho de altura.
<EduardeCalibal> Agora pensei em uma coisa que pode já existir, um redimencionador de escala das janelas.
<EduardeCalibal> É uma ideia massa.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Pega a janela no canto e amassa ela.
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal,tio google
<EduardeCalibal>   Sinceramente, não uso google.  Antigamente usava o Altavista e hoje uso o yahoo.  Já andei procurando.  Só perguntei aqui por que alguém já poderia ter passado pelo mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> Estive vendo o seu problema sobre as mensagens, talvez haja algum complemento para o xchat que faça ignorar algumas mensagens.
<EduardeCalibal> ffr76, no arquivo de tradução do xchat existe a expressão ignorar.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que pode haver o recurso implementado já.
<EduardeCalibal> No irc tem o comando ignore.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que consegue com ele.
<Mr-geek> alguem ai ?
<Mr-geek> ja volto!
<EduardeCalibal> Esse foi rapidinho...  :D
<Mr-geek> vorteii !
<EduardeCalibal> Rapidaço.  :D
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> é sim
<Mr-geek> bom dia né !
<Mr-geek> kkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Bom dia.
<Mr-geek> em ja q não tinha solução ! baixei o openSUSE x32 Bits e to instalando aki no vmware
<Mr-geek> pra da uma olhadinha
<EduardeCalibal> Que problema você tinha?
<Mr-geek> é q eu tinha baixado uma imagem do openSUSE x64
<Mr-geek> ai meu ubuntu é x32
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> ai num dei pra instalar no vmware
<Mr-geek> ai eu tive q baixar outra imagem , só q dessa vez x32
<EduardeCalibal> Não sabia que a vm era afetada pelo servidor.
<Mr-geek> é mais é sim
<EduardeCalibal> Bom saber.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Tocar serviço aqui...  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Mr-geek> tchau
<Mr-geek> kk
<Mr-geek> fui... ( depois eu entro aki denovo )
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal,como?
<EduardeCalibal> Oi?
<EduardeCalibal> Sobre o plugin?
<EduardeCalibal> Sobre o irc?
<EduardeCalibal> Qual parte te deixei em dúvida?
<YuriBokaleff4y69>  oi
<YuriBokaleff4y69>  blz man
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<davendizz> oi tudobom? vcs saber um canal social?
<davendizz> quero practicar meu potuguese
<EduardeCalibal> #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<davendizz> obrigado
<davendizz> tem ninguem la
<Patricia> bom dia
<EduardeCalibal> O ubuntu offtopic esta vaizo?  oO
<EduardeCalibal> vazio
<EduardeCalibal> Patricia
<EduardeCalibal> O davendizz quer praticar português.
<EduardeCalibal> Sabe um bom canal?
<Patricia> aki
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Digo um que ele não vá ficar sendo repreendido por offtopic...
<Patricia> onde nao se pode ter falta de respeito, nem palavras desagradavel
<Patricia> entao ele vai aprender o lado bom do brasil
<Patricia> nao acha?
<Patricia> #linuxajudaa
<Patricia> #linuxajuda
<davendizz> aqui mesmo pode se?
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, claro, até o primeiro troll agarrar ele.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou o chat ficar lotado de gente com dúvidas...
<Patricia> davendizz: leia as regras do canal, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras ai voce fica :)
<EduardeCalibal> davendizz, sou bem tolerante aos assuntos dos canais, mas tem gente que é chatinha com isso...  :-/
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal: depende do assunto ne?
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Sempre.
<Patricia> eu nao ligo para off srsrsr, mas tem horas q tem cada assunto q aff
<EduardeCalibal> ^^
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<davendizz> tem saudade do brasil
<davendizz> ficava la para um ano e medio algo anos atras...muito bom!
<Patricia> vou tomar cafe ate logo
<davendizz> aonde vai tomar cafe?
<EduardeCalibal> Tem => tenho (para sua pessoa), ficava => fiquei lá.  medio => meio (half), medio se usa para metade (mid)
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que ela pode não querer responder essa.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<davendizz> ah sim, tudobom...um ano e meio entoa...sim?
<EduardeCalibal> um ano e meio.  Isso.
<EduardeCalibal> tudo bem.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<davendizz> :D
<EduardeCalibal> E é então.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Acentos são um problema mesmo...  :D
<davendizz> nao tem keyboard que faz acentos
<EduardeCalibal> Ha bom.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai não tem como mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> ^^
<davendizz> ah sim
<davendizz> em que ciudade vc esta?
<davendizz> cidade
<EduardeCalibal> Bage - Rio Grande do Sul
<EduardeCalibal> Sul do Pais.
<EduardeCalibal> O únicio estado que comemora a data de uma guerra que perdeu...
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> único
<EduardeCalibal> Como dizem, coisa de gaúcho.
<davendizz> qual guerra?
<EduardeCalibal> Revolução Farroupilha.
<EduardeCalibal> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revolu%C3%A7%C3%A3o_farroupilha
<davendizz> ah sim. esta perto de pantanal la sim?
<EduardeCalibal> Já vejo um mapa para você.  O pais é bem grande e diversificado.  Mais que os pontos turísticos.
<EduardeCalibal> Momento.
<EduardeCalibal> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazil
<EduardeCalibal> No meio da página tem o mapa.  O RS é o último estado ao sul.
<EduardeCalibal> E aqui onde fica o pantanal.  Fica meio pais de distância.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pantanal
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho que tocar o serviço aqui...  AFK
<davendizz> ah sim vc embaixo mesmo. nao foi la ja
<Pskol> EduardeCalibal, pantanal fica em RS???????????
<EduardeCalibal> MS.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Pskol> ah bom
<davendizz> mato grosso parece...?
<EduardeCalibal> Bá.
<EduardeCalibal> Leiam, para quem ainda tiver dúvidas.  http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pantanal
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<davendizz> Ba e AFK...que significa?
<maraujo_3> buenos
<EduardeCalibal> Away from keyboard...
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.
<davendizz> e ba?
<EduardeCalibal> Regionalismo.
<EduardeCalibal> Uma exclamação.
<davendizz> vc falar ingles tambem?
<EduardeCalibal> Vai ter muito "tchê" por aqui também.
<EduardeCalibal> Some...
<EduardeCalibal> But is better don't try write only in english or I am who is learning...
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<ElDeablo> Bom dia!
<davendizz> sem problema
<davendizz> bom dia
<Patricia> G-suis
<davendizz> meio noite aqui..vou embora...boa sorte...obrigado
<Patricia> davendizz: good night
<Patricia> formatando novamente :D
<Patricia> O.o
<davendizz> vc falar ingles?
<Patricia> Pskol: bom dia
<Patricia> davendizz: se estiver um tradutor eu falo
<Patricia> :P
<davendizz> rsrsrs
<Patricia> so sei um pouco :P
<davendizz> chiao
<Patricia> ciao
<davendizz> sim ciao..
<Patricia> Pskol: ontem eu di boot pelo pendrive e nem teve erro de kernel
<Patricia> davendizz: italiano :P
<davendizz> :P
<Patricia> davendizz: eu fui tomar cafe na cozinha de minha casa :D
<davendizz> ah sim
<Pskol> Patricia, putz grila
<Pskol> quero ve ele traduzi isso
<Patricia> grila? o que é?
<Patricia> ...
<Pskol> sei la
<davendizz> gorilla?
<Patricia> kkkk
<davendizz> um makaque grande
<Patricia> ^
<Patricia> ^
<aSSogueroZen_SX> vcs conhecem parted magic e system rescue cd?
<Patricia> sim
<aSSogueroZen_SX> sabe se algum dos dois é melhor?
<Patricia> # w i n d o w s    :P
<Patricia> acronis
<aSSogueroZen_SX> -_-
<davendizz> ciao
<aSSogueroZen_SX> talvez eu tente a sorte na moeda
<Patricia> tem um melhor ainda. mas nao me lembro o nome :S
<Pskol> Aesus partition master
<Pskol> pra win, esse eh fudido
<Patricia> davendizz: ciao
<Patricia> issso Pskol
<Pskol> Easeus
<aSSogueroZen_SX> Patricia nem uma lembrança?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> estou pesquisando aqui
<Patricia> aSSogueroZen_SX: o nome q o Pskol disse :P
<aSSogueroZen_SX> mas isso é pra win, e é só para particionar
<Pskol> reparticionei um hd de 500gb num servidor 2003, ficou dois dias jogando arquivo pra la e pra cá,, mas fikou bem feito
<Pskol> rss
<Patricia> aSSogueroZen_SX: o que quer fazer?
<Patricia> Pskol: kkkk
<Pskol> redimensionei..
<Pskol> na verdade
<aSSogueroZen_SX> disco para me salvar qdo eu detonar tudo denovo aqui
<aSSogueroZen_SX> ficar me salvando com livecd de ubuntu é masoquismo
<Pskol> ele tem disoc de boot q vc mexe nele sem precisar de SO
<Patricia> ms detonar o que?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> tabela de partições, grub, mbr
<aSSogueroZen_SX> gostaria de saber oq vai ser, haha
<Patricia> ...
<Patricia> para linux tem umas coisas q faz isso
<Patricia> baixaki.com.br
<Patricia> recover linux
<Patricia> ou coloca rescue
<Patricia> vou ali, volto ja
<Patricia> Pskol: o bot caiu ontem atarde kkkkkkk
<Patricia> ja venho
<Pskol> levanta ele uai
<Pskol> :P
<Rafael_Bsb> Alguém sabe com utilizar um scanner que está em rede, uso o Ubuntu Lucid
<Pskol> Rafael_Bsb, o scanner suporta essa funçao?
<Rafael_Bsb> como posso saber isso?
<Pskol> olha no manual
<Rafael_Bsb> ok, vou olhar
<Pskol> 95% nao tem essa funçao, ainda mais no linux
<EduardeCalibal> Scanner por rede não sei como fazer uso mesmo, embora com o ssh -X acho que use, embora remotamente, ai transfere para um compartilhamento montado.
<Pskol> aqui temos um impressora Xerox q tem esse recurso, agente escaneia e ele manda direto pro pc q eu quiser em pdf, tiff ou jpeg
<Rafael_Bsb> bom não achei essa informação no manual
<Rafael_Bsb> ela é uma HP Photosmart c4280
<EduardeCalibal>   Legal, embora para digitalizar tem que ir até o equipamento...
<Pskol> hum, concerteza essa impressora nao tem
<Pskol> EduardeCalibal, claro, ou entao vc manda o mirim ir la pra vc
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Pskol> vc nao quer q a impressora venha pegar o papel na sua mao ne
<galvao> bom dia
<Pskol> hrhrhhr
<EduardeCalibal> Em bancos sempre tem essas impressoras separadas pela rede.
<Rafael_Bsb> hummm, entre pc windows esse recurso existe
<EduardeCalibal> Como falei, pode fazer com ssh, então existe no Windows também.
<EduardeCalibal> Ops.
<EduardeCalibal> Linux.
<Pskol> Rafael_Bsb, depende da impressora/scanner
<Rafael_Bsb> é uma HP Photosmart C4280
<galvao> to com um probleminha aqui. preciso instalar a versao do java 1.6.0_17 sendo que o meu ja possui o 22. como fazer???    meu sistema e ubuntu 10.04
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que um dia conseguir colotar um dev de um dispositivo em um tunel...  Mas não lembro se deu certo ou não.
<Rafael_Bsb> esse recurso existe para o Windows
<Rafael_Bsb> como posso fazer por ssh?
<Rafael_Bsb> sou novo, nesse assunto
<EduardeCalibal> O que falo por ssh é conectar ao equipamento usando uma conta válida e a opção -X
<Pskol> Rafael_Bsb, a sua impressora compartilha scanner na rede pelo windows?
<Rafael_Bsb> sim
<Pskol> se sim entao deve ter um jeito de fazer isso no linux
<EduardeCalibal> Ai executar o programa do scanner, que vai executar na sua máquina mas rodar na outra, realizar a digitalização e salvar, ai transfere para uma pasta compartilhada.
<EduardeCalibal> É, se o recurso existe deve ter coo fazer no Linux mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> como
<Rafael_Bsb> ok
<EduardeCalibal> Tem algo como o  network scanner daemon
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que precisa instalar ele.
<Rafael_Bsb> hummmm
<EngSkeeter> WOW
<Rafael_Bsb> vou olhar aqui
<EngSkeeter> bom dia!
<EduardeCalibal> Achei um guia para o Conectiva.  http://www.conectiva.com.br/cpub/pt/incConectiva/suporte/pr/hardware.scanner.rede.html
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.
<EduardeCalibal> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/saned.8.html
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que já serve como início de pesquisa sobre isso.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Rafael_Bsb> ok
<Rafael_Bsb> obrigado
<galvao> to com um probleminha aqui. preciso instalar a versao do java 1.6.0_17 sendo que o meu ja possui o 22. como fazer???    meu sistema e ubuntu 10.04
<Mr-geek> to aki , ué kd o povo gente boa q sempre fica aki ?
<Pskol> galvao, baixa o instalador do site
<Pskol> galvao, e instala manual
<Mr-geek> iae Pskol : Bom dia!
<Pskol> remove o q vc tem primeiro ne
<Pskol> Mr-geek, bmdia
<galvao> Pskol, mais  la nao ja ta atualizado?
<Pskol> galvao, procura versao anterior
<Pskol> q tem la
<Mr-geek> galvão : bom dia ai tb ! ^^
<Mr-geek> qual o problema dele ?
<Pskol> ta escondido, galvao
<Mr-geek> alguem ai sabe um compilador C/C++ de interface grafica pra linux - Ubuntu ?
<Turion> Mr-geek, Qt
<Mr-geek> Turion : QT ?
<Turion> http://qt.nokia.com/products/
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal,desculpe o trapo me atrapalhou  tive q ir
<EduardeCalibal> Sem problemas.  O que queria?
<Mr-geek> tURION : Muito Obrigado !
<Mr-geek> kkkk
<Mr-geek> q massa
<Turion> Mr-geek, de nada
<Mr-geek> um compilador de C/C++ d interface grafica pra ubuntu
<Mr-geek> kkkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Mr-geek> muito massa vo ver aki !
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal,sobre as msg out e in xchat vc comentou sobre a tradução
<EduardeCalibal> Vi erros na tradução.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas o que vi foi um comando do irc.
<EduardeCalibal> Que serve para ignorar certas mensagens através de um critério.
<EduardeCalibal> comando /ignore
<ffr76> tipo ignore /msg ignore
<EduardeCalibal> Tipo /ignore ...
<EduardeCalibal> Ve na ajuda ai com /help ignore
<Patricia> voltei :D
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que usar o compilador por interface gráfica não faz grande diferença.
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal,sim
<d70> alguem de maceio ?
<EduardeCalibal> Se bem que quando eu estava começando adorava essas coisas.  :D
<Mr-geek> como q instala arquivos.tar.gz ???
<EduardeCalibal> Pode descompactar esse tipo de arquivo.
<EduardeCalibal> O Ubuntu não mostar que o tar.gz é compactado?
<EduardeCalibal> mostra
<galvao> Pskol, to na pagina aqui do java, como encontro?
<Patricia> leia o readme q esta dentro do arquivo :D
<Mr-geek> sim mas não tem como instalar direto ?
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<Mr-geek> não tem readme !
<EduardeCalibal> É que vocês entendem as coisas diferentes de mim... Para mim para instalar precisa ser um pacote dev.
<EduardeCalibal> deb
<EduardeCalibal> Se não for não instala.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser de outras distribuições também, como rpm.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas ainda assim um pacote.
<Mr-geek> hum!
<EduardeCalibal> Sendo compactado, para instalar, precisa seguir o procedimento dado pelo cara que fez o programa.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou usar o script que ele pode ter colocado dentro do compatado.
<Patricia> Mr-geek: nao tem readme?
<EduardeCalibal> Ou, no caso do firefox, apenas descompactar em uma pasta e seguir usando.
<Mr-geek> pera ai eu achei o readme hehe malz kkk
<EduardeCalibal> Oo
<Patricia> ...
<EduardeCalibal> Sem readme eu fico com medo.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Patricia> readme ou install ou todo
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Patricia> Configurando o hardware 66% ssrrsrs
<Mr-geek> ta eu achei o instal , q q eu faço ?
<Patricia> abre ele e leia a instrução
<Patricia> ue :S
<Patricia> normalmente é
<Patricia> ./confire
<Patricia> make
<Patricia> make install
<Patricia> sudo make install
<Patricia> srrs
<Patricia> mas pode variar de acordo com o aplicativo
<xGrind> ./configure
<xGrind> ;x
<Patricia> kkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> gzip -cd gtk+-2.20.1.tar.gz  da serto ?
<Patricia> faltou o gu
<xGrind> :')
<Patricia> nao sei o que tem antes do cd
<Patricia> nao to com caracteres kkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> reset pc terminou a instalação
<Patricia> fui me
<Mr-geek> caracaaa meu meu terminal fico lokoo quando dei o comando gzip -cd gtk+-2.20.1.tar.gz
<wiki> Pskol: quando der o mesmo erro, é so formatar novamente
<Guest40856> sem erros no kernel :D
<Mr-geek> ta não conssegui
<Mr-geek> olha
<Mr-geek> Simple install procedure
<Mr-geek> ========================
<Mr-geek>   % gzip -cd gtk+-2.20.1.tar.gz | tar xvf - # unpack the sources
<Mr-geek>   % cd gtk+-2.20.1			   # change to the toplevel directory
<Mr-geek>   % ./configure				   # run the `configure' script
<Mr-geek>   % make				   # build GTK+
<Mr-geek>   [ Become root if necessary ]
<Mr-geek>   % make install			   # install GTK+
<Mr-geek> q q eu faço ??
<Yutaka> ...
<Yutaka> cola o readme no paste.ubuntu.com
<Mr-geek> lá no pastebin onde tá escrito poster
<Mr-geek> q q eu coloco ?
<Yutaka> As traduções e o suporte para Portuguese foram instalados. Selecione-os a partir do botão Adicionar Idioma
<Yutaka> ops
<Mr-geek> kkk
<Mr-geek> em la no paste.ubuntu.com , onde ta escrito Poster :    / q que eu coloco lá ?
<Yutaka> o site é idicativo
<Yutaka> indicativo
<Yutaka> copia o readme
<Yutaka> cola dentro o paste
<Yutaka> de um titulo
<Yutaka> e clique em paste
<Mr-geek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535894/
<Mr-geek> é esse link ?
<Mr-geek> q tem q passar?
<Yutaka> sim ne
<Yutaka> pera ai
<Mr-geek> blz!
<Mr-geek> em tb tem o install
<Yutaka> See the file 'INSTALL'
<Mr-geek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535897/
<Mr-geek> olha esse
<Mr-geek> é o install
<Yutaka> vc vai fazer asim
<Yutaka> assim
<Yutaka> cd gtk+-2.20.1
<Yutaka> ./configure	
<Mr-geek> hum
<Yutaka> make
<Yutaka> sudo make install
<Yutaka> NO TERMINALLLLLLLLLLLLL
<Mr-geek> kkkkkk eu sei q é no terminal
<Mr-geek> kkkkkk
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> kkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> pera ai em
<Mr-geek> sk0l-geek@sk0lgeek:~/Documentos/Instalações/gtk+-2.20.1$ make
<Mr-geek> make: *** Nenhum alvo indicado e nenhum arquivo make encontrado.  Pare.
<Mr-geek> sk0l-geek@sk0lgeek:~/Documentos/Instalações/gtk+-2.20.1$
<Mr-geek> q q eu faço ??
<Yutaka> ...
<Yutaka> fez o ./configure?
<Mr-geek> ja fiz
<Yutaka> :O
<Mr-geek> pera ai vou por no pastebin pra vc ver
<Yutaka> qual o link de onde baixou
<Mr-geek> hum do site ofocial
<Mr-geek> aficial*
<Guevara> ElDeablo: avistamento de ovni em varias cidades do mundo acontecendo hoje
<Yutaka> Mr-geek: o link
<Mr-geek> olha ai
<Mr-geek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535907/
<Yutaka> terminou de compilar o kernel :D 35 :D volto ja reset
<Mr-geek> Yutaka saiu e agora quem vai me ajudar?
<Guevara> Mr-geek: checking for BASE_DEPENDENCIES... configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.23.6    atk >= 1.29.2    pango >= 1.20    cairo >= 1.6) were not met:
<Guevara> instala esses pacotes antes
<Mr-geek> q ?
<Mr-geek> como ?
<Guevara> pelo synaptic
<Mr-geek> ata blz
<Mr-geek> pera ai em
<Mr-geek> por favor
<Guevara> digita na procura glib e marca a ultima versão que estiver disponivel, o mesmo vc faz com o atk, pango e cairo
<Guevara> alias
<Mr-geek> blz !
<Guevara> pra q esta instalando gtk??
<Mr-geek> espera aki em por favor !
<Mr-geek> gtk , eé q eu sou iniciante na programação
<Guevara> entao deixa quieto isso
<Mr-geek> vc sabe um compilador de c/c++ de interface grafica pra ubuntu ?
<Mr-geek> ou openSUSE?
<Guevara> pq vc deu um configure no gtk, so q esta td no repositorio
<Guevara> explique o que vc quer fazer
<EduardeCalibal> Me-geek, pode fazer um make e trabalhar direto com o gedit...
<EduardeCalibal> Tem um atalho para isso se lembro direito.
<Mr-geek> tipo eu baixei o arquivo.tar.br
<Mr-geek> e não conssigo instalar
<Guevara> que arquivo?
<EduardeCalibal> Mr-geek, quer começar a trabalhar com C no Linux ou apenas quer compilar esse programa que copiou?
<Pskol> Mr-geek, so descompacta: tar -zxvf arquivo.tar.gz , depois vai na pasta e da um make install
<Pskol> e leia o readme antes
<Mr-geek> eu fiz assim !
<Mr-geek>  pegei o gtk+-2.20.1.tar.gz e extrai
<Mr-geek> ficou a pasta : gtk+-2.20.1
<Mr-geek> ai eu pegeui de digitei ./configure
<Mr-geek> até ai blz
<Mr-geek> ai quando digito : make
<Mr-geek> make não da serto!
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, ali pelo que descreveu são dependências que faltam.
<Pskol> nossa veio o q vc quer faze?
<Mr-geek> quero aprendr C e Assembly
<Pskol> pq nao isntala esse gtk ai pelo apt-get
<EduardeCalibal> Não sabe nada de C ainda?
<Guevara> to falando q ele nao sabe o que esta fazendo
<Mr-geek> sk0l-geek@sk0lgeek:~$ apt-get install gtk
<Mr-geek> E: Não foi possível abrir arquivo de trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permissão negada)
<Mr-geek> E: Não foi possível criar acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), é root?
<Mr-geek> sk0l-geek@sk0lgeek:~$
<EduardeCalibal> Vamos por partes.
<Pskol> bota o SUDO antes né
<EduardeCalibal> Tem que fazer com sudo
<Mr-geek> blz
<Pskol> e claro q "gtk" nao deve ser o nome certo, deve ter mais algo
<EduardeCalibal> Mr-geek, começa com esses livros: http://ebooksgratis.com.br/category/livros-ebooks-gratis/informatica/programacao-informatica-livros/
<Mr-geek> sk0l-geek@sk0lgeek:~$ sudo apt-get install gtk
<Mr-geek> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<Mr-geek> Construindo árvore de dependências
<Mr-geek> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<Mr-geek> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote gtk
<Mr-geek> sk0l-geek@sk0lgeek:~$
<Pskol> falei
<EduardeCalibal> Os 3 são bons para quem esta começando.
<Mr-geek> Obrigado!
<EduardeCalibal> Através do devhelp vai conseguir mais ajuda.
<Pskol> EduardeCalibal, o cara nao rpecisa saber programaçao pra compilar..
<Mr-geek> eu queria pelo menos um compiladorzinho de interface grafica , pra mim mexer
<Mr-geek> alguem sabe um ?
<EduardeCalibal> Ele quer aprender a programar...
<Mr-geek> C ou Assembly
<Pskol> o cara comçou ontem no linux e ja ganha um ebbok de como programar em C
<Pskol> rsrsr
<Mr-geek> issssso
<Mr-geek> quero aprender a programar C/C++  E Assembly
<EduardeCalibal> C é como ensinar ele a falar.  :D
<Mr-geek> tipo sai do windows , por tava enjuado do .net framework
<Pskol> EduardeCalibal, depende
<Pskol> tem uns cara ai q nao vai nem com reza braba
<Mr-geek> VB / C# / Visual C++ não quero mais
<Mr-geek> nem DELPHI
<Mr-geek> kkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Programação é para programadores, quem não nasceu para programador não consegue engajar mesmo.
<Mr-geek> ACREDITE :  pra DEUS tudo é pósssivel
<Mr-geek> gnhei meu pc esse no começo desse ano , mal sabia desliga o pc
<EduardeCalibal> Tive uma turma com 50 pessoas, ninguém tinha vocação para programador e todos programavam.
<Mr-geek> olha onde eu ja to , já é meio caminho andado
<EduardeCalibal> Programação o cara tem vocação ou não, quando começar a programar, se gostar, provavelmente é um programador.  :D
<Mr-geek> sai do windows por q? R: Enjue do Delphi , VB . C# Visual C++ e os Trojans <- ta tenho q confessar sou lamer mais todas akeles pc no bifrost me deu saldades , mas afinal quero aprender programação de verdade ! C/C++  , Ruby , Python , Assembly etc..
<Guevara> Mr-geek: se quer uma ide simples pode usar o geany, ou vá de Netbeans para um ambiente completo,
<Guevara> então vá de netbeans ou eclipse
<Mr-geek> hum .
<Guevara> vai estar usando ide de verdaed
<Mr-geek> ai galera , Obrigadão pela ajuda ae em !
<EduardeCalibal> Embora ache que o bom mesmo é aprender a usar apenas edição por texto.
<EduardeCalibal> Depois que dominar os arquivos make vai ficar bem mais simples.
<EduardeCalibal> Digo, isso para C
<Guevara> o q nao falta é material no google
<EduardeCalibal> Bash script também é muito bom, especialmente por que te dá resultados rápidos.
<Guevara> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Instala%C3%A7%C3%A3o_do_GNU_C/C%2B%2B_compiler
<Mr-geek> repito , presiso pra começar de pelo menos um compilador em C/C++ de interface grafica pra ubuntu ou openSUSE , alguem sabe um ?
<EduardeCalibal> Por que a interface gráfica?
<Guevara> acabei de falar mais acima
<Guevara> e nao é compilador
<Guevara> é ide
<EduardeCalibal> O compilador transforma seu código fonte em binário.
<EduardeCalibal> Agora entendi que ele quer a IDE...
<Guevara> é
<EduardeCalibal> IDE para GTK.
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos...
<Guevara> o linux ja possui o compilador so falta ele instalar o geany
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho aqui algumas IDE, só não uso.
<Mr-geek> ataa , desculpa a nubeza é q como ja disse (soi iniciante no pinguin ) malz ai desculpa a ignorancia kkk
<EduardeCalibal> GLADE, QT3 assitant, Lazarus, gazpacho
<Guevara> sudo apt-get install geany Mr-geek
<Guevara> la vc começa
<EduardeCalibal> Geany também.
<EduardeCalibal> Eu não costumo usar, mas tenho aqui para referência.  :D
<Mr-geek> to instalando o geany
<Guevara> geany é bem legalzinho
<Guevara> ja usei aqui
<EduardeCalibal> Mr-geek, recomendo juntar alguns fontes de exemplos de outros usuários, aquelas coisas simplificadas, ai pode ir melhorando o seus códigos comprando com outros.
<Mr-geek> hum
<Mr-geek> sim ,
<EduardeCalibal> E no próprio sistema tem muitos fontes.
<EduardeCalibal> Geralmente são os arquivos -dev.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, os pacotes.
<Mr-geek> em tenho uma duvida , mesmo q eu não use uma interface grafica pra programar , mas com eu crio ex: um navegador de web , com uma interface grafica???
<EduardeCalibal> Hoje eu desenho as janelas no braço, mas deve ter outras formas.
<Mr-geek> sabe por isso q sai do windows por q quero aprender a programar da raiz ! não de button1 , button2 , label1 kkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, vai ver o mesmo por aqui...
<vitorlobo> nao acho
<Mr-geek> hum
<EduardeCalibal> Trabalho a 10 anos com C...
<vitorlobo> o sistema linux é muito mais integrado para programação do que windows
<vitorlobo> para instalar packages por exemplo, no windows é uma dificuldade da porra
<vitorlobo> aqui não
<Mr-geek> CARACAA MEU ESSE GEANY AKI É LOKOOOOOO EMM
<vitorlobo> seja a linguagem q for
<EduardeCalibal> É que o Windows não trabalha com pacotes.
<Mr-geek> hum
<vitorlobo> geany é fantástico
<vitorlobo> =]
<Mr-geek> muito lokoooo geany
<EduardeCalibal> O windows não tem nada nem parecido com gerenciador de pacotes, embora acho que a MS andou falando em algo parecido esses tempos.
<Mr-geek> caraca meu pirei aki
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal: trabalha sim...tanto q ja instalei diversos pacotes...windows como default não vem com nenhum...mas é opcional vc instalar pacotes nele..
<EduardeCalibal> Do que fala?
<vitorlobo> mas ele dificulta as coisas não por alguma razão proposital
<Mr-geek> em esse GEANY aki é um compilador ?
<EduardeCalibal> Se for instalar um jogo ele não é pacote...
<Guevara> nao Mr-geek
<Guevara> é ide
<EduardeCalibal> Se for atualizar o sistema, considera aquilo pacote?
<Mr-geek> hum  ide
<EduardeCalibal> Se põe um sobre o outro ele não sabe o que aconteceu.
<EduardeCalibal> Aquilo não tem gerenciamento...
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal: exemplo, eu programo em python, python necessita muitas vezes de pacotes externos os chamados " módulos"  externos
<EduardeCalibal> É só uma coisa que um dia vai ser um gerenciador de pacotes.
<Mr-geek> tipo por favor me explique mais sobre o geany!
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, mas ai o python é modular.
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal: o próprio sistema do windows é uma chatice da disgrama pra instalar diversos modulos...enquanto no linux isso é muito facil
<vitorlobo> o linux é a melhor plataforma de programação que conheço
<EduardeCalibal> Que módulos?
<Guevara> Mr-geek: nao tem misterio ai, é uma interface grafica pra vc programar em varias linguagens, vai clicando ai q vc vai se achar
<EduardeCalibal> A única coisa que parece pacote no windows são aquelas atualizações.
<vitorlobo> porra cara existem mais de 300 módulos e vc me pergunta " que modulos?"
<Mr-geek> sim !
<EduardeCalibal> Nada mais se parece com módulos...
<vitorlobo> exemplo, o simples e conhecido GTK por exemplo, é um cú pra instalar no windows
<EduardeCalibal> Sendo que ainda tem a questão que não são reversíveis.
<vitorlobo> um pau da porra vive dando erro de .dll
<Mr-geek> ai gente boa :  galera brigadão mesmo por me ajudar com essa lokuraa de geany em , muito abrigado !
<EduardeCalibal> Isso não é gerenciador de pacotes...
<Guevara> flw Mr-geek
<EduardeCalibal> O Windows nem de longe tem algo que se compare a gerenciador de pacotes.
<vitorlobo> agora
<EduardeCalibal> Meramente pensando em conceito.
<vitorlobo> há excessões
<vitorlobo> o linux é uma boa duma bosta pra trabalhar com gráficos principalmente pra quem trampa com photoshop
<EduardeCalibal> O que vejo no windows é um gerenciamento de atualizações.
<vitorlobo> não vale a pena rodar photoshop no linux....... e muito menos substituir o GIMP pelo photoshop
<EduardeCalibal> Gosto do Gimp e do Inkscape.
<vitorlobo> sim mas nao substituem nem de longe o photoshop e isso é fato :P
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não sou fanático do photoshop então minha transição foi macia.
<vitorlobo> n é questao de ser fanatico ou nao
<vitorlobo> questao de necessidade , trampo
<EduardeCalibal> Não acho que o photoshop apresente vantagens...
<Mr-geek> cara o linux é coisa de profissional mas na área de programação ! , web disigner é mais windows mesmo!
<vitorlobo> bem, isso n depende de vc achar =]
<vitorlobo> da uma pesquisada na net e verás
<EduardeCalibal> A única coisa que quem trabalha com photoshop me apresenta como argumento é o formato do arquivo.
<vitorlobo> Mr-geek: exatamente
<EduardeCalibal> Gosto não é qualidade.
<Mr-geek> isso ai
<EduardeCalibal> Veja o resultado de nossas urnas...
<Mr-geek> o melhor : gosto é que nem cú , cada um tem os seu !
<Mr-geek> kkkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<Mr-geek> desculpe o palavriado
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal: use o google e verás.... n tem nada haver com gosto, com urna, com caralho de nada doq vc ta falando
 * vitorlobo rindo
<EduardeCalibal> Então o mercado reboca os usuários para usarem coisas mesmo que inferiores.
<Mr-geek> eitaaa
<EduardeCalibal> Você esta defendendo os gostos de outros e não questões meramente tecnicas.
<Mr-geek> pronto e acabo linux ganho -< viu até rimo kk
<vitorlobo> se você me apresentar um único forum de discussão onde aja no mínimo 10 opiniões distintas onde 5 alegam que gimp pode susbstituir o photoshop
<vitorlobo> eu me calo
<vitorlobo> va lá
<vitorlobo> :P
<EduardeCalibal> inkscape
<EduardeCalibal> Esta confundindo os programas.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o inkscape + gimp são a combinação adequada.
<vitorlobo> pode ser o inkcú n dá cara
<EduardeCalibal> Um mais para vetor um mais para pixesl.
<EduardeCalibal> pixels.
<vitorlobo> na verdade
<vitorlobo> INFELIZMENTE não dá
<vitorlobo> pq seria de muito grado se desse
<Mr-geek> haha , pow para ai o photoshop da adobe , são produtos realmente espetáculares , sem comparação ao gimp , gimp é bom muito , mais o photoshop , dreamweaver , fireworks, etc.. são insubstituiveis!
<EduardeCalibal> Meus problemas com gente que migrou nunca são de natureza técnica, sempre é alguém não consegue ver o arquivo...  Alguém quer no formato do photoshop, alguém quer que mude a paleta de cores por que não coincide com o que a gráfica usa
<Mr-geek> eu realmente até brigo pelo linux mais vamo fala a verdade , adobe os cara são fera!
<EduardeCalibal> dreamweaver esta obsoleto não está?
<EduardeCalibal> E o que ele faz é feito a mão com igual qualidade, ou estou confundindo os programas?
<vitorlobo> Mr-geek: um dos motivos do qual n dá para comparar também, é q são investidos milhoes e milhoes em um programa de gráfico como o photoshop e tem uma lega de programadores imensamente maior do que o gimp que nada é investido basicamente..... além do que o photoshop é old school pa caralho..é velho pra si fuder
<vitorlobo> etc etc etc
<EduardeCalibal> Esta confundindo as coisas, a base de desenvolvimento dos software livre é bem maior que a dos proprietários.
<EduardeCalibal> E bem mais diversificada.
<EduardeCalibal> Isso e a falta de rede é que fazem brotar tantos projetos discidentes.
<EduardeCalibal> rédea
<Guevara> http://idgnow.uol.com.br/computacao_pessoal/2010/11/23/acer-lanca-notebook-com-duas-telas-touch-e-tablets-com-windows-e-android/
<Mr-geek> ué ks o povo gente boa ?
<Mr-geek> kd*
<Guevara> http://idgnow.uol.com.br/internet/2010/11/24/no-ar-diaspora-a-rede-social-open-source-que-desafia-o-facebook/
<vitorlobo> EduarteCalibal: mas você nao pode representar a camada, a massa de programadores de S.L em um único software...e gráfico ainda. Ou você realmente acha que a maioria que contribui para o avanço do linux tem envolvimento direto com o GIMP?
<vitorlobo> não viaja mermão
<vitorlobo> :P
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei quantos estão ativos hoje no gimp...  Mas não deve ser difícil de descobrir.
<YuriBokaleff4y69>  oi
<EduardeCalibal> De qualquer forma a produção livre sempre vai acabar batendo a proprietária por mera questão de foco.
<YuriBokaleff4y69>  blz man
<EduardeCalibal> Foco dos usuários é o uso, foco das empresas são os lucros.
<vitorlobo> o fato é, pode ter a caralhada de gente q for, mas não há um ser vivo profissional de imagens que ganhe seu pão com isso.... que concorde que o gimp pode substituir o photoshop
<vitorlobo> ponto .fudel
<EduardeCalibal> E hoje não troco gimp e inkscape por nenhum proprietário.
<EduardeCalibal> Claro, não trabalho com isso como meu ganha pão, mas usaria para meu ganha pão se fosse o caso sem maiores problemas.
<vitorlobo> nem tramparás com grafico em uma empresa de grupo com a função de tratamento de imagens, montagens, etc também
<vitorlobo> simples assim
<vitorlobo> " aqui a gente trampa com o pacote adobe, vc trampa com o gimp? foda-se "
<EduardeCalibal> Mas, diretamente ligado a mim tenho gente trabalhando com inkscape e gimp mas com problemas com gráficas, por exemplo.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho empresa no ramo, só com software livre e trabalhando com virtualização apenas por que tem que mandar as coisas para as gráficas.
<EduardeCalibal> A parte de cores sempre da problema.
<Mr-geek> olha pra dizer a verdade! o linux , pra mim pessoalmente é uma coisa fenomenal inesplicavelmente maravilhosamente lindissima e muito bom , mais a ADOBE , puts na área do windows eles madam bem , por q q eles não fazem tb uma versões pra linux? garanto q ia bombar !
<EduardeCalibal> E tem horas que não interessa, os caras querem em formato do corel, por exemplo.
<Mr-geek> hum
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que eles fizeram alguns ensaios e não curtiram os lucros, como digo, eles precisam dos lucros, dos resultados.
<vitorlobo> em resumo, infelizmente ( pq poderia ser diferente e se fosse seria maravilhoso ), opinião pessoal sobre algo que está comprovado em proporção na própria internet , não se discute velho. Você acha? blz, opinião pessoal n quer dizer muita coisa quando a " grande maioria" alega o contrario...vc acaba mesmo sendo um caso isolado e isolado ninguém sobrevive no mercado de trabalho
<EduardeCalibal> A Corel teve um Linux.
<Mr-geek> mas séria eu gostava de designer tb , e por isso q eu defendo a adobe e a macromedia , muito bons !
<vitorlobo> mas como dizia......LINUX É FODA com programação
<vitorlobo> e por isso uso LINUX
<vitorlobo> e se depender de mim, nunca mais uso windows
<vitorlobo> :P
<EduardeCalibal> Teve o Corel Linux, acho que durou umas 2 versões só.
<EduardeCalibal> A Borland teve o Kylex.
<EduardeCalibal> Durou 2 versões, desistiu também.
<Mr-geek> oO LINUX é oO Cara !
<EduardeCalibal> Kylex era o Borland C++ Builder para Linux Mr-geek.
<vitorlobo> agora vai ser foda se a adobe lançar versões linux dos seus programas
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei se chegou a conhecer.
<EduardeCalibal> Ouvi a um tempo atras que eles disseram que não pretendiam fazer.
<Mr-geek> eu usava windows 7 , com linux no vmware , o linux é tão demaisss q eu to com o xp virtualizado aki ^^
<EduardeCalibal> Isso se deve a parcela do mercado.  Apenas 5% usam Linux.
<EduardeCalibal> Dos usuários domésticos.
<vitorlobo> vai ser foda, pq uma vez q linux é um S.O que carrega em sí em grande maioria S.L, ai começa aquela putaria de comprar licensa de software em plataforma linux
<Mr-geek> então , linuz rrealmente é pra curioso fussador ! kkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Eu larguei essa vida de virtualização já.
<Mr-geek> é q tipo eu gosto e uns programinhas ...
<vitorlobo> é foda isso........nego q instala linux e quer quer photoshop, office ( do windows ), é...msn messenger, a caralho pq instalou a porra do linux?
<Guest45151> Voltei
<Mr-geek> ex : acunetix!
<Mr-geek> eheheh
<vitorlobo> Mr-geek: descobri o ubuntu a uns 1 mes e meio........usava o windows desde a versao 3.11 ( preto e branco ). Bastou 10 min no modo teste ( rodando pelo CD) o ubuntu, q eu formatei a maquina na louca pra deixar o linux como  default
<vitorlobo> Mr-geek: ja tava tão cansado de pepino no windows q nem backup fiz
<vitorlobo> :P
<Mr-geek> kkkkk
<vitorlobo> Mr-geek: feliz de quem conheceu o linux por agora.......q n acompanhou a época de grandes bugs e falta de varios programas...... pq hoje, o linux ta foda auhahua  como dizem :P...antes, ele só prometia
<vitorlobo> hoje, ele cumpre
<vitorlobo> :P
<Mr-geek> kkkk
<Mr-geek> cara pra vc ter idéia da gravidade da situação q o linux fez comigo !
<Mr-geek> meu disco era repartido em 4 partições
<Mr-geek> ai eu tinho mais de 40 gigas de instalações e imagens iso de uns sistemas
<Mr-geek> como mac os x , windows , linuz vários
<Mr-geek> tinha quase todas as instalaçoes do adobe cs5
<Mr-geek> uma loucuraa mesmo
<Mr-geek> ai eu tinha só de arquivo de texto puro
<vitorlobo> colecionador auhauha
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> ai eu tava sem pendrive nem cv/dvd
<Mr-geek> coisas q eu demorei praticamente um ano inteiro
<Mr-geek> tinhas de tudo
<Mr-geek> troajans
<Mr-geek> meus projetos de programação
<Mr-geek> gigantestcos
<Mr-geek> ta resumido
<Mr-geek> APAGEUI TUDOOOO
 * vitorlobo lendo um testemunho de conversão windows para linux  deem os seus
<vitorlobo> :P
<Mr-geek> só pra por o queridissimo linux no lugar
<Mr-geek> cara eu perdi muita coisa mesmo
<vitorlobo> antes, eu pensava em rodar em dual boot
<wiki_> Pskol :D .10.04 :)
<Mr-geek> imagens fotos
<Mr-geek> musicas etc..
<vitorlobo> windows e linux.... mas n axo legal..... é bom vc substituir suas antigas necessidades com outros softwares que fazem a mesma coisa e alguns até melhor
<vitorlobo> free, sem pau, sem virus, sem putaria
<vitorlobo> bem ainda bem q ainda roda site de putaria no linux
<vitorlobo> pq sem minhas punheta da madrugada seria foda msmo
<vitorlobo> mas enfim
<vitorlobo> é perfeitamente possivel trampar no linux " para quem estuda programação" sem depender de windows
<coelho88> vitorlobo eu faço isso. mas uso para design.
<vitorlobo> a, vc programa com web e precisa de internet explorer? playONlinux plugin do wine roda pra vc o IE ( caralho odeio IE ) mas.......... se for necessidade blz
<coelho88> *mas não uso
<EduardeCalibal> Hoje o único problema técnico que vejo para quem trabalha com design é o flash, a dependência do flash é uma coisa complicada.
<coelho88> HTML 5
<EduardeCalibal> Tem poucos recursos ainda meio verdes nessa área.
<Mr-geek_> é mesmo
<vitorlobo> flash, dreamweaver, fireworks, ................ a adobe é foda n tem pra onde correr
<vitorlobo> :S
<EduardeCalibal> Apenas o flash me preocupa...
<coelho88> é mas só o fato de colocar os meus <video></video> já penso que é uma grande coisa
<wiki_> o unico problema é compatibilidade com hardware
<wiki_> linux é para todos? nao so para hardwares ok :D
<wiki_> srrs
<Mr-geek_> vitorlobo : falo e disse !
<Mr-geek_> wiki :  falo a verdade
<Mr-geek_> o linux é fenomenal na hora de hardware essas coisas
<EduardeCalibal> Com o fim do flash e todos os usuários migrando da rede do MSN para outra rede aberta, que problemas sobrariam?
<wiki_> EduardeCalibal: hardware
<wiki_> XD
<Mr-geek_> um ex: instalei o xp numa partição , pr causa do counter-strike , ai nem net não dava sinal , muito podre em aff !
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, mas é questão de desenvolvimento, hoje não funciona, amanhã funciona
<EduardeCalibal> Jogos, aposto sempre no Wine.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<wiki_> EduardeCalibal: esta ao contrario
<Mr-geek_> kkkkkk
<wiki_> EduardeCalibal: os outros funciona os novos nao
<wiki_> :P
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<vitorlobo> se vc trabalha com imagem, grafico, nao tem porque usa linux
<vitorlobo> nao recomendo
<vitorlobo> vc vai passar necessidade
<vitorlobo> a não ser
<wiki_> removi o 10.10
<wiki_> srrssrsr
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, eu não posso discordar, mas é por que uso muita coisa beta.  :D
<vitorlobo> que encontre um grupo, empresa q trampe com gimp e as gambiarras graficas q encontrar
<Mr-geek_> tipo o cs da pra instalar pelo wine?
<wiki_> EduardeCalibal: srsrrsrs
<coelho88> Mr-geek_ dá sim
<wiki_> agora :D http://paste.ubuntu.com/535923/
<wiki_> eita coisa boa :P
<coelho88> Mr-geek_ joguei em 2004.. primeiras versões agora eu não sei
<EduardeCalibal> Mr-geek_, tenho um que outro que não roda pelo wine.
<EduardeCalibal> O Lego Star Wars é um deles.
<vitorlobo> rpz
<EduardeCalibal> Fica todo tiltiado.
<vitorlobo> meu problema com games
<vitorlobo> é q quando começo a jogar
<vitorlobo> fudel
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<Mr-geek_> coelho88 :  caraca meu pow obrigado mesmo por me dizer q o cs da de usar no lnux cara , tava com uma saldades dakela em ! brigadão !
<Mr-geek_> counter-strike 1.6 roda?
<coelho88> acho que sim.
<vitorlobo> vicio legal...tudo vira motivo preu n estudar , n ler meus livros
<vitorlobo> pra ir jogar
<coelho88> faz tempo q não jogo
<vitorlobo> o linux dificulta esse acesso pra mim
<vitorlobo> e eu fico grato
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuauhauha
<EduardeCalibal> Counter strike é o halflife, halflife roda no wine.
<EduardeCalibal> Ao menos rodou aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> Counter não cheguei a testar.
<Mr-geek_> vitorlobo : kkkk ! vicio mesmo, qualquer coisa é motivo pra não estudar e jogar!
<EduardeCalibal> Hehehe.
<EduardeCalibal>   Hora do rango.  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<coelho88> todos aqui são anti-sociais?
<Mr-geek_> eduarte: kkkkkkkkkkk brocado
<Mr-geek_> to brocano aki e falando com vcs kkkkk
<wiki_> <coelho88> todos aqui gostao do rotulo de ser anti-sociais?
<wiki_> :P
<Mr-geek_> arroz, feijan e uma bestéquinha kkkk
<EduardeCalibal> coelho88, bobo! feio!
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<coelho88> hahaha
<Mr-geek_> anti-sociais?
<Mr-geek_> q q isso ??
<vitorlobo> blz, wine e tal...mas n da pra comparar um game q roda na plataforma para qual ele foi projetado, com um game q roda em wine
<Mr-geek_> kkkkk
<wiki_> :O
<Mr-geek_> vitorlobo : isso é verdade!
<vitorlobo> nem me dou o trabalho
<vitorlobo> e nem jogo
<vitorlobo> e assim, estudo mais
<vitorlobo> e n me vicio nessas porra :S
<vitorlobo> jaja eu estarei viciado em flashgames da net.......mas ai da pra largar facil auhahua
<wiki_> quem acha q o Mr-geek_é um bot da um !help nele
<wiki_> srrs
<wiki_> Mr-geek_: !help
<Mr-geek_> vitorlobo : kkkkkk , por q que vc acha q eu amo o linuz ? r: q aki vc aprende d verdade , basta ter força d vontade!
<Mr-geek_> !help
<Mr-geek_> kkkkkk
<wiki_> linuz
<Mr-geek_> linux*
<wiki_> kkkkkkk
<Mr-geek_> Obs: o teclado aki tá passando na hora de trocar
<Mr-geek_> kkkkkk
<wiki_> estou atualizando meu linuz vai demorar muito
<Mr-geek_> kkkk
<Mr-geek_> depende da sua net
<EngSkeeter> vitorlobo: eu jogava counter strike no wine muuuuuito melhor que no windows
<wiki_> esta 7% da atualisassão << meu tleclado tah mal
<EngSkeeter> digo pq jogava contra meu primo ele com um pc melhor que o meu
<Mr-geek_> gente tenho q tomar banho pra ir para escola , flw ai pr galera todaa , muito obrigado por me ajudar com umas dúvidas e logo q eu chegar da aula vou ta aki enchendo o saco de todo mundo  kkkk , fui ...
<wiki_> inda bem q hj nao vou :D
<coelho88> ele sai e acaba a conversa?
<wiki_> uh?
<wiki_> kkkkkkkkk
<wiki_> por isso o eir disse mmm
<wiki_> srsrsrr
<coelho88> estão colocando fibra óptica aqui
<vitorlobo> EngSkeeter: bem, eu axo bem dificil...mas se vc ta dizendo =]
<EngSkeeter> vitorlobo: serio
<EngSkeeter> serio mesmo
<wiki_> wine e uma coisa feia ¬¬
<EngSkeeter> as vzes nao
<wiki_> se vc rodar o filezilla do windows por ele e nao travar
<wiki_> vc esta mentindo
<EngSkeeter> asuhaush
<wiki_> vamos ver um aplicativo mais simples
<EngSkeeter> eu instalei o DATAMINE, um programa de planejamento de minas
<EngSkeeter> funcionou muuuuito bem
<wiki_> notou que seu pc perde velocidade?
<wiki_> usando wine
<EngSkeeter> nao no meu caso, a nao ser no office
<EngSkeeter> que fica ruim mesmo
<wiki_> nao
<wiki_> qualquer um
<wiki_> vc nao percebe nao? :O
<EngSkeeter> eu rodo frets on fire do windows perfeitamente no wine
<SourceForge> Opa pessoal , to usando o ubuntu 10, e a versao do php esta como PHP 5.3.3-1ubuntu9.1, mas ta dando muitos erros em libs do php e funcoes que ja nao sao mais usadas, queria fazer o downgrade ára versao 5.2.x ? alguem pode me ajudar
<EngSkeeter> no win ele da umas engasgadas em algumas musicas
<wiki_> wine é feio
<EngSkeeter> asuhauhsuahs
<EngSkeeter> feio pq?
<SourceForge> tenho memso que remover todo php 5.3 e atuaizar os sourcelist para um repositorio que tenha a versao 5.2 e atuaizar assim ?
<wiki_> pq vira uma ganbiwine
<EngSkeeter> ashuasuhashuasuashuahs wiki_ mas depende do usuario
<wiki_> ...
<wiki_> rodar windows no linux, é melhor virtualizar o hardware, coisa feia rodar .exe no linux (^.~)
<EngSkeeter> ahusuhuh td bm
<EngSkeeter> concordo
<EngSkeeter> prefiro os nativos!!!
<wiki_> :)
<EngSkeeter> fora imigrantes!!!
<wiki_> outra coisa mais feia
<wiki_> aff
<EngSkeeter> indo pro almoco
 * EngSkeeter is away: Gone away for now
<vitorlobo> wiki_: muita gente muda pra linux e continua com a cabeça no windows
<wiki_> Resuming in non X mode: glxinfo not found in path
<wiki_> System:    Host wiki-web Kernel 2.6.32-21-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<wiki_> CPU:       Dual core Intel Pentium Dual E2180 (SMP) clocked at 1203.00 MHz
<wiki_> Graphics:  Card Intel 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller tty res: N/A
<wiki_> Disks:     HDD Total Size: 410.1GB (0.6% used)
<wiki_> Info:      Processes 139 Uptime 33 min Memory 253.4/2005.1MB Runlevel 2 Client Quassel [M] v0.6.1 (dist-611ebcc) inxi 1.4.8
<vitorlobo> se poe linux pra tirar onda a vsf
<wiki_> kkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> :P
<wiki_> vitorlobo: eu seiiiiii :D
<wiki_> vitorlobo: ja instalou o 10.10 ai?
<vitorlobo> sim
<vitorlobo> to rodando ele
<wiki_> nao teve nada de diferente?
<wiki_> funcionando normal?
<vitorlobo> nao
<vitorlobo> ta normal
<wiki_> mmm
<wiki_> vlw
<wiki_>  Memory 253.4/2005.1MB
<wiki_> :P
<wiki_> kde
<wiki_> net lerda :( 23% de 300 e um cadin
<wiki_> :S
<wiki_> volto jaja
<wiki_> voltei
<wiki_> alguem ja migrou senhas gravadas em navegador como o chromium-browser para o firefox?
<wiki_> do chromium para o rekonq
 * EngSkeeter is back.
<lionan> Boa tarde
<lionan> alguem sabe onde foi parar o xdialog no ubuntu 20.04 ?
<lionan> ops 10.04
<EngSkeeter> lionan: achei que tinha viajado no tempo :P
<wiki_> teste >> http://goo.gl/yaq2m
<wiki_> volto depois
<lionan> hahaha serio cara  nao consio instalar ele
<lionan> oO
<crimeboy> leleobhz_: onde fica o arquivo de locale do ubuntu?
<leleobhz_> crimeboy: dpkg -L locales
<leleobhz_> crimeboy: mas por curiosidade: /usr/share/i18n/
<lionan> alguem sabe se muda algo para configurar o bind dentro de um dominio ?
<crimeboy> 2
<crimeboy> valeu
<vitall> boa tarde
<vitall> gostaria de sincronizar as configurações do meu desktop com o laptop pelo ubuntu one quais pastas mandar .gconf ...
<vitall> tem mais alguma ?
<wiki_> voltei
<crimeboy> merd de locales
<crimeboy> o localedef nao produz efeito
<leleobhz_> crimeboy: dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales
<leleobhz_> poe sudo antes
<leleobhz_> crimeboy: marreta costuma nao funcionar mesmo - btw :D
<crimeboy> nem com sudo nem com roto
<crimeboy> mais um bug q eu nao vou procurar
<leleobhz_> crimeboy: [24/11-14:26:37] < leleobhz_> crimeboy: dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales
<crimeboy> leleobhz_: onde fica o arquivo pra editar naa mao
<leleobhz_> praq vc vai editar na mao o criatura?
<leleobhz_> voce quer dar uma de sabichao de unix e nem sabe onde se configura o locales ¬¬
<crimeboy> leleobhz_: pq eu to dando locale e o resultado eh sempre o mesmo
 * leleobhz_ pega a caixa de taxinhas
<leleobhz_> *tachinhas
<leleobhz_> crimeboy: rodou o dpkg-reconfigure?
<crimeboy> ja
<crimeboy> xo v se ele mia no reboot
<marcos> como instala adcionais para convidado no ubuntu 10.10 64x
<leleobhz_> marcos: comprando uma mesa com algumas cadeiras?
<crimeboy> leleobhz_: qual o nome do pacote que contem o setlocale?
<crimeboy> leleobhz_: ta faltando aqui
<Patricia_> eita luz :S
<Patricia_> aff
<coelho88> comm check..
<Patricia_> mania de reabrir aplicativos fechados quando cai a luz
<crimeboy> Patricia_: vejae a que pacote pertence o setlocale
<Patricia_> crimeboy: tah complicado aki
<Patricia_> to em ingles :D
<marcos> como  instalar adcionais  para convidados no  ubuntu 10.10 64x no  virtual box
<Patricia_> synaptic marcos
<Patricia_> nao pergunte o nome pq nao lemnbro
<Patricia_> lembro
<Patricia_> e to sem synaptic
<coelho88> vamos compilar
<coelho88> há 3 dias compilando no gentoo
<Patricia_> kkkk
<Patricia_> pq o pidgin em ingles nem da problema de certificado
<Patricia_> no geral
<Patricia_> pq  o ubuntu em ingles é mais rapido q em portugues
<Patricia_> nota se em tudo
<Patricia_> pq depois q eu acabar de utilizar o dist-upgrade vou ter q remover o .config  pq se nao vai ficar dando erros?
<Patricia_> porque o kernel do 10.10 tem defeito?
<Patricia_> porque eles querem q vc usem gforce estao ganhando? gforce ou qualquer outra offboard
<vitorlobo> Patricia: boa tarde como vai vc?
<Patricia_> ue :S
<Patricia_> eu sempre estive aki nos se falou agorinha
<vitorlobo> comigo mesmo n
<Wiki_> ^^
<vitorlobo> eu nem aqui tava
<vitorlobo> a
<Patricia_> o querido quassel nao entra no bnc
<vitorlobo> Patricia: a
<Patricia_> como so to com ele
<Patricia_> rsrssr
<vitorlobo> Patricia: ta certo, mas como vai vc?
<vitorlobo> =]
<Patricia_> vou mais ou menos
<Patricia_> olha so que coisa rsrsrs
<Patricia_> vai ser um microflood
<Patricia_> Resuming in non X mode: glxinfo not found in path
<Patricia_> System:    Host wiki-web Kernel 2.6.32-21-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<Patricia_> CPU:       Dual core Intel Pentium Dual E2180 (SMP) clocked at 1203.00 MHz
<Patricia_> Graphics:  Card Intel 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller tty res: N/A
<Patricia_> Disks:     HDD Total Size: 410.1GB (0.7% used)
<Patricia_> Info:      Processes 178 Uptime 13 min Memory 342.1/2005.1MB Runlevel 2 Client Quassel [M] v0.6.1 (dist-611ebcc) inxi 1.4.8
<Patricia_> Resuming in non X mode: glxinfo not found in path
<Patricia_> System:    Host wiki-web Kernel 2.6.32-21-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<Patricia_> CPU:       Dual core Intel Pentium Dual E2180 (SMP) clocked at 1203.00 MHz
<Patricia_> Graphics:  Card Intel 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller tty res: N/A
<Patricia_> Disks:     HDD Total Size: 410.1GB (0.7% used)
<Patricia_> Info:      Processes 177 Uptime 13 min Memory 340.7/2005.1MB Runlevel 2 Client Quassel [M] v0.6.1 (dist-611ebcc) inxi 1.4.8
<Patricia_> ele faz o mesmo duas vez
<Patricia_> sendo q vc so usa uma vez o /exec inxi -d
<Patricia_> sem comentarios
<Patricia_> o legal eque  o kopete e o pidgin entra rapidao com o pc em ingles
<Patricia_> o chato é :( to com vontade de ouvir musica :S
<Patricia_> kkkkkkkkkkkkk kamus kkkkkkkkk
<crimeboy> leleobhz_: sabe como puxar pelo apt-get algo de dentro de uma iso montada localmente?
<leleobhz_> hmmm, apt-cdrom? nao sei se exigiria voce usar loopback
<leleobhz_> mas da pra voce usar pastas como repos apt
<crimeboy> isso
<crimeboy> apt-cdrom neh
<leleobhz_> mas acho que tem que tar montado ou mapeado via losetup
<leleobhz_> n lembro mais
<crimeboy> :Z
<crimeboy> sendo que u nao tenho o cdrom
<crimeboy> soh um iso montada local
 * leleobhz_ atira um tijolo no crimeboy e pergunta se ele leu o que o leleobhz_ escreveu
<crimeboy> li
<Patricia_> marcos: conseguiu instalar o pacote convidado?
<Patricia_> vc instalou o vbox pelo repo ou baixou do site?
<crimeboy> ahhhhhhhhhhh to sem tempoo
<crimeboy> cakjrhoh]soja
<Patricia_> mais uma pergunta
<Patricia_> Virtualbox,
<Patricia_> O addons para convidado ele é para window
<Patricia_> windows
<Patricia_> e se eu quiser rodar o ubuntu dentro
<Patricia_> como fazer?
<Patricia_> alguem pode fazer essa pergunta para canonical
<Patricia_> Ubuntu para todos?
<Patricia_> ou para todos que tenha os hardwares q eles quer :P
<Patricia_> 99% :D
<Patricia_> qual ambiente q a canonical nao tah nem ai mesmo?
<crimeboy> windows
<Patricia_> kkkkkkkkk
<Patricia_> nao crimeboy
<Patricia_> tem um
<leleobhz_> Patricia_: troll
<Patricia_> q eles nao estao nem ligando para nada
<Patricia_> leleobhz_: :S
<Patricia_> leleobhz_: vc sabe?
<Patricia_> compilando :D
<crimeboy> Patricia_: lxde
<leleobhz_> Patricia_: porque voce e uma troll tipica quando comeca a falar assim
<leleobhz_> ainda junta com o junkie do crimeboy
<Patricia_> leleobhz_: kkkkkkkk
<leleobhz_> pronto, ta feito
<leleobhz_> :P
<Patricia_> crimeboy: vlw
<Patricia_> ue mas eu queria saber
<Patricia_> querer saber é ser troll?
<crimeboy> lxde eh uma sandbox que vc mesmo monta
<leleobhz_> Patricia_: o crimeboy entendeu :P
<leleobhz_> oh, ele ta aqui
<leleobhz_> que coisa :D
<Patricia_> uh?
<Patricia_> eu sei o que é o lxde, so queria saber qual erra
<Patricia_> srrsrs
<Patricia_> marcos: tah complicado
<Patricia_> marcos: acho q tem como nao viu
<Patricia_> e se configurar o Xorg
<Patricia_> na vm
<Patricia_> leleobhz_: vc mexe com vbox?
<crimeboy> com a paciencia que eu to hj eu vo zerar essa particao de sistema
<leleobhz_> infelizmente sim
<leleobhz_> crimeboy: hhahahah, troll
<Patricia_> leleobhz_: antes de vc entrar eu disse isso http://paste.ubuntu.com/535980/
<Patricia_> sabe como fazer?
<leleobhz_> Patricia_: pergunta de quem ta com preguica de ler
<leleobhz_> Patricia_: instala a guest e manda colocar o addons
<leleobhz_> la vc descobre se é so pra windows
<Patricia_> leleobhz_: vlw
<Patricia_> marcos: vc leu ne?
<marcos> patricia:  le  oq?
<Patricia_> [14:30:45] <leleobhz_> Patricia_: pergunta de quem ta com preguica de ler
<Patricia_> [14:30:56] <leleobhz_> Patricia_: instala a guest e manda colocar o addons
<Patricia_> marcos: instala a guest e manda colocar o addons
<leleobhz_> hahahah
<leleobhz_> interceptadora de perguntas
<leleobhz_> essa é nova
<Patricia_> :P
<Patricia_> leleobhz_: e isso sabe responder? pq  o ubuntu em ingles é mais rapido q em portugues
<leleobhz_> trollagem
<leleobhz_> nao tem diferenca
<Patricia_> nao
<Patricia_> tem sim
<leleobhz_> antes de vc ir pro achismo
<leleobhz_> me prove com benchmarks em instalacoes limpas
<Patricia_> srrsrs
<leleobhz_> encher o sistema de tralha pra carregar e aplicacoes bugadas nao valem
<Patricia_> qualquer um pode notar
<Patricia_> nao
<leleobhz_> Patricia_: mesmo o sistema em ingles usa locales
<leleobhz_> na ofaz diferenca
<Patricia_> acabado de instalar
<leleobhz_> ah, eu nao vou discutir com voce
<leleobhz_> nao tem diferenca de velocidade
<Patricia_> discutir :O
<leleobhz_> porque qualquer suporte a idioma vem do mesmo lugar
<leleobhz_> seja ingles ou portugues, e sempre feito usando gettext/locales
<Patricia_> :)
<Patricia_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Patricia_> mais 350mb :D
<Patricia_> volto depois
<Patricia_> Voltei
<Patricia_> reset
<crimeboy> ha
<Patricia__> Platform Version 4.5.3 (KDE 4.5.3) :D
<victor1903> ql o nome do canal do inkscape?
<Guest88775> voltei :D
<Guest88775> volto ja
<Patricia> Voltei :D
<liphvf> olá pessoal
<liphvf> gostaria de uma recomendação.... qbitorrent ou deluge?
<Patricia> voltei :D :D :D
<leleobhz_> liphvf: utorrent mesmo
<leleobhz_> por incrivel que pareça, rode ele via wine
<leleobhz_> se vc quer algo nativo, transmission
<Patricia> ktorrent :P
<leleobhz_> Patricia: ktorrent é bom tb
<Patricia> :)
<liphvf> o transmission é muito enrolão
<leleobhz_> liphvf: nao concordo
<leleobhz_> :D
<leleobhz_> voce puxa torrent com tracker zoado
<leleobhz_> e quer que a coisa venha instantaneamente
<leleobhz_> ai fica osso
<leleobhz_> pra esses casos, use o utorrent
<leleobhz_> ele tem um mecanismo proprio que resolve uma pá de problemas nesse aspecto
<leleobhz_> sugiro que voce use ipv6 via teredo também, porque aumenta o numero de computadores que voce pode conectar (ipv6 nao existe nat)
<leleobhz_> e a troca de peers fica mais eficaz
<liphvf> entendo
<liphvf> simmmmmmmmmmm leleobhz_, to com um adptador wireless aqui, nem tem parca, empresa brasileira e ta funcionando, mas vou comprar o d-link
<leleobhz_> liphvf: se funciona, otimo entao
<leleobhz_> os atheros sao os melhores chipsets
<liphvf> só foi colocar
<liphvf> nem drive preciso
<leleobhz_> mas se vc n quiser outro, e esse resolver seu problema
<leleobhz_> otimo
<leleobhz_> liphvf: lsusb
<leleobhz_> so por curiosidade
<leleobhz_> :D
<liphvf> acho que é esse: Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0ace:1215 ZyDAS ZD1211B 802.11g
<leleobhz_> dmesg | pastebinit -
 * leleobhz_ curioso :P
<liphvf> http://pastebin.com/Hh2tTMEK
<leleobhz_> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/zd1211rw
<leleobhz_> sortudo
<leleobhz_> uia
<leleobhz_> que bonitinho
<leleobhz_> liphvf: so uma sugestao BEM estetica: sudo rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<leleobhz_> ai ele vai virar wlan0 :D
<liphvf> qual a diferença real...
<liphvf> lembrando que esse é emprestado =/
<liphvf> não posso ficar com ele para sempre
<leleobhz_> so estetico :D
<leleobhz_> liphvf: que pena
<leleobhz_> vc deu sorte de achar um adaptador usb que tenha drivers nativos no kernel
<liphvf> não tem problema se eu usar outro depois não né?!
<leleobhz_> algo dificil
<leleobhz_> eu so conhecia atheros
<liphvf> cara...
<liphvf> e só fiz colocar e ele achou tudo
<liphvf> hehuehue
<leleobhz_> sim
<liphvf> agora o bixo é feio
<leleobhz_> eh dificil isso viu
<liphvf> tem uma anteninha externa
<leleobhz_> liphvf: cara
<leleobhz_> se vc tiver alguma experiencia com eletronica
<leleobhz_> abre o note e troca o realtek por ele :D
<leleobhz_> a conexao e usb mesmo, tudo a mesma merda
<leleobhz_> e vc ainda usa a antena interna do notebook :D
<liphvf> onde eu acha a placa para esse aqui
<liphvf> eu já abri o note
<liphvf> e vi uma placaquinha com o nome realtek
<liphvf> gehueuhe
<leleobhz_> liphvf: ela mesma
<leleobhz_> tem um fio ligado nela
<leleobhz_> que é a antena interna do note
<liphvf> isso
<leleobhz_> troca tudo :D
<liphvf> onde eu acho uma placa com essa configurações desse adptador usb?
<liphvf> ou abro ele e pego a placa dele?
<leleobhz_> eh
<leleobhz_> abre ele
<leleobhz_> o conector usb e igual
<leleobhz_> o conector de antena talvez precise de alguma adaptacao, mas e facil também
<liphvf> ele é bem menor que  que ta lá
<leleobhz_> o maximo que voce vai precisar se der azar é um ferro de solda
<leleobhz_> caso a usb nao tenha encapsulamento
<liphvf> eeeheuhe
<liphvf> simm..
<leleobhz_> se vc abriu notebook, acho que voce da conta :D
<liphvf> eu queria te mostrar um netbook que achei
<liphvf> pera
<liphvf> http://configure.la.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=br&cs=brbsdt1&l=pt&oc=BLE21DPT&s=bsd
<liphvf> olha as configurações do lado
<liphvf> leleobhz_, quando vê me avisa
<leleobhz_> q tem o note?
<liphvf> é melhor que o meu?
<liphvf> quase tudo nele é intel, me falaram que a intel tem suporte para drives nativos no ubuntu..
<liphvf> leleobhz_, é melhor??
<leleobhz_> liphvf: sim, tem
<leleobhz_> mas nao e melhor nao
<leleobhz_> considerando que voce vai ter que comprar e seu note ta funcionando
<leleobhz_> eu ficaria com o que voce pegou mesmo
<leleobhz_> nao vale a dor de cabeca
<liphvf> =/
<insert> alguem tem link pr abaiaxar mikrokit com crack?
<liphvf> beleza
<liphvf> já volto
<leleobhz_> insert: pirataria é proibida na freenode
<leleobhz_> !abuso | [24/11-18:11:22] < insert> alguem tem link pr abaiaxar mikrokit com crack?
<ubottu-br> [24/11-18:11:22] < insert> alguem tem link pr abaiaxar mikrokit com crack?: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<Patricia> mikrokit <<<
 * Patricia coloca o modo +z mikrokit
<leleobhz_> microtik
<leleobhz_> e um sistema para roteadores
<Patricia> eu sei
<Patricia> odeio isso ai
<leleobhz_> sabe mas escreveu errado :D
<Patricia> provedor aki usa isso ai
<Patricia> eu apenas copiei e colei :P
<leleobhz_> mikrotic so e inferior a cisco
<leleobhz_> *mikrotik
<Patricia> kkk
<leleobhz_> e quem vai me encher o saco por conta de gambiarras da 3com que va pro  inferno :D
<Patricia> :O
<insert> leleobhz_ aff
<Patricia> como liberar updates bloqueados?
<victor1903> pessoal alguem sabe d algum link para baixar o Uniconvertor pra inkscape?
 * coelho88 limpando a bolinha do mouse
<Pskol> coelho88, quanto de winchester vc tem?
<coelho88> haha 1 tera
<chmeireles> Olá
<chmeireles> Alguém já teve problemas para instalar rede sem fio no Ubuntu?
<chmeireles> Eu comprei um laptop da DELL chegou hoje. Instalei o Ubuntu, mas pela primeira vez ele não detectou a rede sem fio.
<chmeireles> Alguém já passou por isso e poderia me ajudar?
<coelho88> dá um lsusb
<coelho88> vc ligou a antena?
<chmeireles> Sim, está ligada.
<chmeireles> Na verdade o laptop não tem nenhum led para informar que está ligado ou não.
<chmeireles> Estou executando o comando que você pediu.
<coelho88> mostre a saída em pvt comigo
<chmeireles> Apareceu uma janela com vários itens
<Pskol> chmeireles, que modelo e
<Pskol> chmeireles, que modelo e ?
<chmeireles> Um inspirion 14
<coelho88> tem algum wlan0 lá?
<Pskol> ten un 200 inspiron
<Pskol> uns
<coelho88> digita tb ifconfig wlan0
<Pskol> ve o modelo dele exato
<chmeireles> é verdade.
<chmeireles> Deixa eu ver no site que eu comprei.
<chmeireles> Só um instante.
<_Augusto_> boa tarde
<chmeireles> Neste link http://www1.la.dell.com/br/pt/domesticos/Port%C3%A1teis/inspiron-14-intel-n4020/pd.aspx?refid=inspiron-14-intel-n4020&s=dhs&cs=brdhs1
<chmeireles> é o quarto da esquerda para direita.
<coelho88> chmeireles: digite ifconfig wlan0 na linha de comando
<chmeireles> Qual seria a melhor maneira de descobrir o modelo?
<coelho88> veja se está ativo o seu dispositivo
<chmeireles> Eu estou vendo aqui um forma de descobrir porque não tem nenhum led aqui infornando que está ligado ou desligado...
<barna> chmeireles, lspci | grep Network
<coelho88> então.. veja por lá se o radio link está ativo
<Pskol> coelho88, procura algo como "service tag" em baixo do note
<Pskol> eh o numero la do modelo
<chmeireles> PSKOL Eu te respondi pelo PVT
<Pskol> chmeireles, pode responder aki
<Pskol> chmeireles, 10.10 ou 10.04?
<coelho88> o que a freenode vai mudar hj?
<Pskol> 3 minutos pra 18:00
<chmeireles> Ubuntu 10.10
<chmeireles> Eu consegui resolver, eu vou explicar como fiz
<Pskol> :)~
<chmeireles> Desculpe...
<chmeireles> rs
<Pskol> vc ligou a wireless?
<Pskol> rsrsrsr
<chmeireles> Estava ligado, mas não estava reconhecendo. Daí eu digitei o seguinte comando e funcionou
<chmeireles> apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<chmeireles> Estava ligado.
<chmeireles> Eu estava usando o dualboot
<Pskol> chmeireles, cara eu tava no mesmo forum que vc entao
<Pskol> pois eu vi esse comando ai
<Pskol> hehhe
<chmeireles> Entrei no windows para saber se estava ligado, pois não tem nenhum led
<chmeireles> Como faço para saber se está ligado?
<chmeireles> Legal.
<Pskol> deve ter atalho no teclado
<chmeireles> Eu tive que fazer uma manobra aqui.
<Pskol> procura uma ateninnha ai
<chmeireles> Eu estou falando contigo de outro computador.
<Pskol> 18:00 ihu vamo pro buteco
<chmeireles> Não tem nenhuma antena, eu até chamei um amigo meu que trabalho ao lado.
<chmeireles> rs
<chmeireles> Tem algum comando no Ubuntu que indica se está ligado ou desligado?
<datacrusher> http://www.peticaopublica.com/?pi=P2010N4103
<Mr-geek> iae glera blz ! cheguei da aula .
<Mr-geek> galera*
<Mr-geek> ja volto ! ...
<Mr-geek> alguem online?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Mr-geek:  eu estou online auhuahe , mas  estou montando uma aula para um cliente :P
<wilson_pereira> galera vê se alguem consegue me ajudar, tenho um modem em modo bridge um roteador wireless em modo router e um servidor linux.... como faço para quando digitiar o meu endeço de ip da net redirecionar pro meu servidor
<wilson_pereira> ja tentei port forward pra porta 80 pro ip do meu servidor e nada
<juizmill> BOA NOITE
<wilson_pereira> alguém tem alguma ideia que pode me ajudar?
<coelho88> voltei
<rootsh> mas não é a Pascoa ainda :-)
<Mr-geek> galera tai ?
<Mr-geek> em ja volto aki tá !
<deds> ola boa noite a todos
<deds> :>
<Patricia> VOLTEIIIIIIIIII
<Genocyber_> mas hein?
<Mr-geek> voltei
<Mr-geek> olá alguem aki ???
<Genocyber_> nao
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> iae Genocyber : boa noite !
<Genocyber_> boa
<Mr-geek> em eu ja volto
<Mr-geek> fui ...
<Amarelos> boa noite
<Amarelos> EduardeCalibal, boa noite
<Amarelos> e ae!!
<Amarelos> rafaelsoaresbr, boa noite
<Patricia> atualização bloqueadas: como desbloquear?
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<peregrinator_six> Good night humans.
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal ola
<EduardeCalibal> Oi.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Patricia> peregrinator_six Good night :D
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, XD
<Patricia> a frase seria
<Patricia> peregrinator_six Good night Brother
<EduardeCalibal> Good night big brother?  oO
<EduardeCalibal> Oo
<peregrinator_six> Good, good! \o/
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, boa noite man. :)
<EduardeCalibal> Não é a mesma coisa para vocês...  Acham que eu falo do programa...
<EduardeCalibal> -.-
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Patricia> uh?
<Patricia> ^^
<EduardeCalibal> O big brother que falo é o estado ditatorial que fica metendo o bedelho e policiando a vida de todos.  O irmão maior...
<EduardeCalibal> Se lembro direito é da cultura cyberpunk.
<EduardeCalibal> Depois acho referências.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Patricia> kkk
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, vai dormir um pouquinho vai... XP AUSHAUHSUAHUHSAHUHS
<peregrinator_six> :p
<EduardeCalibal> Estou apanhando aqui para um problema mas me lembrei de outro problema.  Alguém saberia como sumir com o menu desligar do gnome.
<EduardeCalibal> Digo, apenas o botão.
<EduardeCalibal> Lá do menu sistema.
<EduardeCalibal> Queria que ninguém desligasse, apenas fosse para a tela de boas vindas novamente.
<Amarelos> EduardeCalibal, vc quer que faça logoff
<Amarelos> correto?
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, tira só eel do painel...?!
<EduardeCalibal> É
<peregrinator_six> *ele...
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que ele não faz parte do painel, é algo mais automático.
<peregrinator_six> aqui faz...
<Amarelos> rapaz
<peregrinator_six>  simples botão feito outros qualquer...
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui no meu não consta no alacarte ao menos.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tem por permissões né?
<Amarelos> se não me engano o usuario pode acessar  o shell e largar algum comento
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, aqui é só mandar um remove for painel e pronto! :D
<EduardeCalibal> Mas queria também para todos os usuários.
<EduardeCalibal> Sei que o gnome chama o comando halt ou o shutdown (depois pesquiso isso) mas não queria alterar eles, queria achar a opção do gnome para isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Sei que existe por que já vi isso bloqueado, mas andei atualizando gnomes por ai e agora a opção esta devolta.
<EduardeCalibal> É um livro, o que falei antes "The Big Brother is Watching You", acho que é este o nome do dito cujo.
<Paulo_Carvalho> em que pasta mesmo ficam os programas?
<Paulo_Carvalho> instalados
<rafaelsoaresbr> Amarelos: opa! boa noite
<Amarelos> e ae cara
<EduardeCalibal> Em várias.  Pode achar através do comando dpkg -L <pacote> e ele vai te dizer onde vai parar cada pedaço do pacote.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou buscar um executavel com o whereis <comando>
<Paulo_Carvalho> usr/share
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: esse botão já desapareceu sozinho aqui uma vez
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que foi coisa de uma versão...
<Amarelos> rapaz
<Amarelos> acho isso tb
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: Infelizmente o debian não reconheceu a inteface de rede aqui. :(
<EduardeCalibal> Esse firefox beta esta me deixando "nelvoso"
<EduardeCalibal> Eu costumo configurar manual por que tenho um bug nessa parte.
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei, mas também trabalho com tudo beta...
<EduardeCalibal> Tudo não, uns 70% beta.
<Amarelos> srsrsr
<EduardeCalibal> Pode configurar, se quiser, no arquivo de configuração da rede em /etc/network/interfaces, acho.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou esta sem o driver de rede?
<rafaelsoaresbr> ih cara, não gosto muito de beta não, só se tiver um "feature" ultra bom hehe
<EduardeCalibal> Improvável, eu já testei muita coisa aqui, a única que não funcionou direto foi um NE2000.
<EduardeCalibal> Betas são para quem gosta de emoção.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Amarelos> srsrs
<EduardeCalibal> E tem tolerância a erros estranhos.
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: sem o driver, fiz uma instalação expert e pediu pra mim que driver usar, como eu não sabia na hora eu pulei essa parte
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, sua placa de rede é onboard?
<Amarelos> rafaelsoaresbr,  o que ta rolando?
<rafaelsoaresbr> é, chipset H55 e Core i5
<EduardeCalibal> Deve reconhecer normal essas onboard.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que pulou a configuração da rede.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Amarelos: minha placa de rede não foi reconhecida pelo debian 5.0.6
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos.
<Amarelos> rapaz
<Amarelos> lspci
<EduardeCalibal> Isso, deve aparecer ela ai
<EduardeCalibal> network alguma coisa.
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: blz, espera um pouquinho
<EduardeCalibal> Ou ethernet
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que ethernet é o correto.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou seguir aqui com meus pepinos...  AFK
<Amarelos> EduardeCalibal, qual é sua dificuldade mesmo??
<EduardeCalibal> Diversas, minha dúvida é apenas como sumir com o desligar do menu sistema.
<Amarelos> a ta
<Amarelos> srsr
<Amarelos> rapaz
<EduardeCalibal> É que quando um usuário entra ali e tem outro logado e este cancela a autenticação para root que aparece o Xorg trava.
<EduardeCalibal> Some vídeo, teclado, mouse.
<Amarelos> vc quer que o botão não aparece correto?
<EduardeCalibal> Processador fica em 99% no xorg e só consigo recuperar a máquina por ssh.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou que bloqueie o usuário se outro estiver usando.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor sumir, senão ouvirei queixas...
<EduardeCalibal> Hehehe
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Amarelos> rapaz, eu acho que sei ate esta solução
<Amarelos> so não lembro
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que eu poderia passar sem essa...  Hehehe.
<EduardeCalibal> :-P
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: Ethernet controler: Intel Corporation Device 10f0 (rev 06)
<EduardeCalibal> É por que acabo usando muito essa frase, é como se fosse uma pitada de ironia do destino.
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, é ela.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que se aparece ai é por que foi reconhecida.
<Amarelos> rafaelsoaresbr, da um dhclient
<EduardeCalibal> dhclient3
<EduardeCalibal> Acho.
<Amarelos> isso
<EduardeCalibal> Temos 2.
<EduardeCalibal> Qual a diferença entre eles?
<Amarelos> boa pergunta
<Amarelos> srsr
<EduardeCalibal> São pacotes separados...
<EduardeCalibal> Deve ser a versão apenas.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Amarelos: No broadcast interfaces found - exiting. O cabo não está conectado ainda só pra constar.
<Amarelos> ifconfig eth0 up
<EduardeCalibal> Diff não informa diferença entre eles.
<EduardeCalibal> Precisa conectar para testar o dhclient.
<Amarelos> rafaelsoaresbr, é, seria bom conectar o cabo
<EduardeCalibal> O ifconfig não precisa se for usar o dhclient.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Error while getting interface flags: Dispositivo inexistente
<EduardeCalibal> Volta ao dhclient
<EduardeCalibal> Depois do cabo, claro.
<Amarelos> srsr
<Amarelos> EduardeCalibal,
<Amarelos> seguinte
<rafaelsoaresbr> vou tentar, plugando o cabo...
<Amarelos> abre pvt ae
<EduardeCalibal> Ops, presupondo que tenha uma rede com dhcp
<Amarelos> lembrei de sua duvida
<rafaelsoaresbr> Done!
<EduardeCalibal> Testa a rede
<EduardeCalibal> Pode com um ping por exemplo
<EduardeCalibal> Para um DNS
<EduardeCalibal> Ou simplesmente usa...
<rafaelsoaresbr> wait a second, please! hehe
<rafaelsoaresbr> Nada ainda, digitei dhclient e o mesmo erro
<josue> boa noite pessal
<rafaelsoaresbr> a rede tem servidor dhcp (windows 7)
<Amarelos> josue,  boa noite
<rafaelsoaresbr> Ip gateway: 192.168.137.1
<Amarelos> rafaelsoaresbr,  se deu esste erro
<Amarelos> Error while getting interface flags:
<Amarelos> a interfaçe não ta configurada
<rafaelsoaresbr> No broadcast interfaces found - exiting
<EduardeCalibal> De onde tirou o gateway?
<EduardeCalibal> Pode configurar o ip manual?
<rafaelsoaresbr> é o IP do windows 7 (ICS)
<josue> uou amarelo
<josue> noite
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<rafaelsoaresbr> CAbo crossover
<EduardeCalibal> Se pode configura manual pode fazer tanto pelo gerenciador de rede (não funciona aqui) ou no arquivo de configuração da rede.  Depois usa o ifconfig eth0 (ou o que usar) up e ele vai pegar.
<josue> pessoal como eu coloco senha no meu roteador
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: No arquivo de configuração pois instalei só a base do sistema (Que arquivo seria?)
<josue> minha rede esta desprotegida
<EduardeCalibal> /etc/network/interfaces
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: auto lo
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: iface lo inet loopback
<EduardeCalibal> lo é o loopback
<rafaelsoaresbr> só duas linhas aí
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, adiciona algumas para testar.
<EduardeCalibal> iface eth0 inet static
<Amarelos> josue, que roteador é?
<EduardeCalibal> address <ip para sua faixa>
<EduardeCalibal> netmask <mascara da sua faixa>
<josue> mymax
<EduardeCalibal> gateway <gateway>
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: Será que o módulo está carregado?
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, vamos descobrir.
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: já editei o arquivo e agora? reiniciar?
<EduardeCalibal> Não.
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos o seu módulo.
<rafaelsoaresbr> okay
<Amarelos> rapaz
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que quando aparece no lspci ele esta carregado.
<EduardeCalibal> Então, se der o ifconfig eth0 up agora ele deveria levantar a rede
<Amarelos> vc tem que acessar o roteador e verificar nas configurações
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: como faço pra pausar a saída do lsmod? pra mostrar tela por tela
<EduardeCalibal> lsmod|more acho que dá.
<Amarelos> lsmod | more
<EduardeCalibal> Vou testar aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> Dá sim.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<rafaelsoaresbr> ifconfig eth0 up não funciona
<Amarelos> da um ifconfig
<Amarelos> apenas
<Amarelos> vc usa que distro mesmo??
<EduardeCalibal> Pode fazer uma verificação com o dmesg.
<EduardeCalibal> dmesg|grep -i eth
<EduardeCalibal> o -i não precisa...
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<EduardeCalibal> Onde isso?  Quando fez o ifconfig?
<rafaelsoaresbr> ou seja, nada relacionado com rede
<EduardeCalibal> Ha
<EduardeCalibal> Do eth
<EduardeCalibal> methods
<EduardeCalibal> Não carregou a rede mesmo.
<josue> amarelos
<Amarelos> rafaelsoaresbr, qual é a distro mesmo
<Amarelos> josue, oi
<rafaelsoaresbr> Sim
<rafaelsoaresbr> não carregou
<josue> tava casando na net
<Amarelos> ?
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver o seu modelo na lsita.
<EduardeCalibal> lista
<josue> eu vi la em cima mais ñ entendi
<Amarelos> tipo
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: Placa-mãe Intel DH55TC
<josue> tenho q dar um ifconfig
<josue> ai veja as configuraçoes da rede
<josue> mais como coloco senha na rede
<josue> ?
<Amarelos> o roteador que vc fala é o wireless, modem roteador ou roteador ??
<josue> wireless
<EduardeCalibal> Procurando aqui.
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: Valeu pela ajuda, vou te ajudar a procurar também.
<EduardeCalibal> Li algo sobre o tal de e1000
<Amarelos> josue, cara veja o gateway e tente acessar ele via ff, na parte do endereço
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta carregar ele ai para testar.
<EduardeCalibal> modprobe e1000
<EduardeCalibal> Ve se no dmesg aparece seu eth0
<EduardeCalibal> Ou algo do gênero
<Amarelos> rafaelsoaresbr, qual a distribuição vc ta usando mesmo??
<rafaelsoaresbr> Amarelos: debian 5.0.6
<Amarelos> rapaz
<josue> eu acho q achei
<josue> vou ver aqui
<josue> http://www.tambotraising.com.br/suporte/rede/roteador-mymax-wifi
<EduardeCalibal> lshw -C network, para ver se ela pegou o driver quando carregar
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: fugindo um pouquinho, pra adicionar um DVD ao source.list qual é o comando? aptitude addcdrom?
<Amarelos> josue, blz
<EduardeCalibal> Tem um comando para isso.
<EduardeCalibal> apt-cdrom
<EduardeCalibal> apt-cdrom add
<EduardeCalibal> Acho.
<rafaelsoaresbr> ah, esse mesmo, obrigado
<Amarelos> rapaz
<EduardeCalibal> Não costumo ter mídias em formato que permita isso.  As minhas são um amontoado de pacotes por fazer triagem.
<Amarelos> o debian pra drive de rede é massa
<EduardeCalibal> Eu nunca tive casos de não detectar.
<EduardeCalibal> Fora a NE2000 que falei.
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: vou tentar o modprobe agora
<Amarelos> rafaelsoaresbr, EduardeCalibal josue , vou aqui
<EduardeCalibal> Esse comando, o lshw -C network aqui só achou minha placa de rede e relata desligada.  Acho que ele não presta.
<Amarelos> cair na cama
<EduardeCalibal> Até.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<josue> falo
<josue> velinho
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<josue> valeu
<EduardeCalibal> rafaelsoaresbr, como estamos?
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: depois do modprobe, o que vem (fiz ifconfig eth0 up e não deu em nada)
<EduardeCalibal> dmesg|grep eth
<EduardeCalibal> Ou vê o final do dmesg, logo após o comando.
<EduardeCalibal> Se deu certo ele vai relatar.
<rafaelsoaresbr> mesmo resultado anterior
<EduardeCalibal> Se não deu não terá nada lá.
<EduardeCalibal> Preciso identificar o driver da sua rede...  Naquele lspci tem um que dá os detalhes...
<EduardeCalibal> Não lembro o parâmetro.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Não sei ainda se instalo o gnome ou o kde hehe
<EduardeCalibal> Eu uso gnome, mas tenho muitos "incidentes", embora tenho incidentes todos os dias de qualquer forma.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<rafaelsoaresbr> hehe
<EduardeCalibal> Achava ele mais leve, hoje em dia acho que o KDE deve estar parelho.
<EduardeCalibal> lspci -nn|grep ethernet
<EduardeCalibal> lspci -nn|grep -i ethernet
<EduardeCalibal> Preciso dos códigos
<EduardeCalibal> xxxx:xxxx
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui aparece assim:
<EduardeCalibal> 00:07.0 Bridge [0680]: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet [10de:03ef] (rev a2)
<EduardeCalibal> Preciso dos códigos ali a direita.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Aqui não aparece: 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Device 10f0 (rev 06)
<EduardeCalibal> Com a opção -nn
<EduardeCalibal> ?
<EduardeCalibal> n não m
<rafaelsoaresbr> Ah tá, esqueci, wait a second
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é aquele 10f0 de qualquer forma
<EduardeCalibal> O dispositivo.
<EduardeCalibal> É esta aqui, acho.  Intel(R) 82578DC Gigabit NIC
<rafaelsoaresbr> 8086:10f0
<EduardeCalibal> É
<EduardeCalibal> Como previsto.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Isso mesmo
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver se descubro quem controla essa guria.
<coelho88> noite noite noite
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<rafaelsoaresbr> kk, valeu man
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: sabe ver a temperatura do processador?
<EduardeCalibal> Tem pacotes para isso.
<EduardeCalibal> sensor algo.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tem no caso do gnome aquelas adições para isso.
<EduardeCalibal> sensors, acho.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem um módulo chamado 82596 para rede, pode ser esse.
<EduardeCalibal> Achei referências indicando que o que deve ser usado é o e100e
<EduardeCalibal> Ops
<EduardeCalibal> e1000e
<EduardeCalibal> modprobe e1000e
<EduardeCalibal> Se for ele terá que mandar ele carregar com o sistema...  Agora lembrar como faz isso me foge.
<EduardeCalibal> Achei como bug do debian o problema com sua placa.
<Mr-geek> oi gente feliz ! tudo bem galera?
<EduardeCalibal> E ai.
<peregrinator_six> Mr-geek, deste nick eu gostei, tá aprovado boy! XD
<rafaelsoaresbr> Mr-geek: blz
<peregrinator_six> Mr-geek, boa noite.
<EduardeCalibal> Realmente o sensors relata os sensores no terminal.
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: primeiro tenho que descarregar o e1000, como faço?
<Mr-geek> peregrinator_six : kkkk valeu !
<EduardeCalibal> modprobe -r e1000
<Mr-geek> rafael : iae blz
<Mr-geek> kkk
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não precisa descarregar ele se este não fez nada.
<EduardeCalibal> De qualquer forma quando desligar a máquina ele não estaria mais ai.
<EduardeCalibal> estará...
<EduardeCalibal> Comecei a frase com um tempo verbal e o tempo foi passando.
<EduardeCalibal> Hehehe
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: tentei o ifconfig .. up e não foi, mesmo erro
<EduardeCalibal> dmesg
<EduardeCalibal> Pelo eth
<Mr-geek> ai peregrinator_six q sistema se ta usando ??? , é q baixei o openSUSE aki e entre o openSUSE eo Ubuntu , to preferindo o ubuntu
<EduardeCalibal> Li sobre bug no kernell no seu modelo de placa.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas deve ter correção se for isso.
#ubuntu-br 2010-11-25
<Mr-geek> hum
<rafaelsoaresbr> Não mostra nada o comando dmesg|grep eth0
<EduardeCalibal> dmesg|tail, ai ve o final sempre.
<EduardeCalibal> Para ver se erros aparecem por ali, durante esses testes.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o seu caso é mais grave, seu driver esta correto mas não funciona.
<EduardeCalibal> Li sobre usuários com bug com o kernell 2.6.32-9 com essa placa de rede.
<rafaelsoaresbr> argh, mesmo assim cara, á última mensagem é o carregamento do módulo
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, queria ver se tinha erro ai.
<EduardeCalibal> Se tivesse dado certo haveria o eth do dispositivo carregado na sequencia.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que no seu caso, se for mesmo um bug, vai precisar de uma correção.
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: hum, um patch ou outro kernel?
<EduardeCalibal> Estou lendo aqui que é um bug antigo.
<rafaelsoaresbr> que azar meu
<EduardeCalibal> Derrepente pode apenas meter um patch neste módulo e recompila-lo.
<EduardeCalibal> Estou procurando algo sobre isso.
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.linux-archive.org/debian-kernel/366463-bug-580265-failed-netinst.html
<EduardeCalibal> O cara diz que funcionou com o e1000e
<EduardeCalibal> Ele falou que depois de carregar o e1000e largou um chclient e funcionou.
<EduardeCalibal> Fez o mesmo processo e não funcionou?
<EduardeCalibal> Digo, carregar com o modprobe e depois tentar o dhclient.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Sim
<EduardeCalibal> Mesmo problema?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Tentei o dhclient agora
<rafaelsoaresbr> No broadcast interfaces found
<EduardeCalibal> É
<EduardeCalibal> Considerando que seu hardware esteja ok, o que incluem os cabos, parece que realmente é um bug neste módulo.
<EduardeCalibal> E não achei correção até o momento.
<EduardeCalibal> Oba, enjambre.
<EduardeCalibal> Testa ai.  echo "8086 10f0" > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/e1000e/new_id
<EduardeCalibal> Dmesg depois.
<coolfeici> *.*
<EduardeCalibal> Afeta outras distribuições.
<EduardeCalibal> Não apenas o Debian...
<EduardeCalibal> Achei no Fedora a mesma falha.
<Patricia> Roud-rik_ Roud-rik ?
<coolfeici> eh verdade que o ubunbu foi feito em C# ??
<EduardeCalibal> Putz....
<Roud-rik_> Patricia: sim
<Patricia> Roud-rik_ :D quanto tempo hein ^^
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que foi feito em flash, tem muito "fru-fru".
<Roud-rik_> Patricia: esqueci o IRC conectado no serviço
<Roud-rik_> rs
<Roud-rik_> Patricia: mt trabalho
<coolfeici> porque o meu compotador nao desliga no linucs???
<Patricia> Roud-rik_ ^^
<rafaelsoaresbr> echo ...: The NVM Checksum Is Not Valid. prrobe of <...> failed with error -5
<EduardeCalibal> Erro -5, e agora para descobrir o que aconteceu vai ser uma briga.
<EduardeCalibal> Ainda esta com o modulo carregado?
<rafaelsoaresbr> sim
<coolfeici> peregrinator_six: **
<Roud-rik_> coolfeici: putz
<coolfeici> Roud-rik_: eh verdade q a maicrosofti comprou o linucs??
<EduardeCalibal> rafael, acho que é isso.
<EduardeCalibal> http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/linux-netdev/2009/6/2/5855413
<Patricia> acho q ele quiz dizer o ambiente grafico
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, boa noite!
<peregrinator_six> cade o meu tuto..?!
<EduardeCalibal> Se quiser arriscar nesses planos mais mirabolantes.
<Roud-rik_> coolfeici: é sim
<EngSkeeter> boa noite peregrinator_six
<EngSkeeter> boa noite a todos
<peregrinator_six> coolfeici, é vc sk0l...?!
<EduardeCalibal> Olá
<coolfeici> http://idgnow.uol.com.br/mercado/2010/11/22/quais-seriam-as-intencoes-da-microsoft-ao-comprar-882-patentes-da-novell/ cheers **
<EduardeCalibal> rafaelsoaresbr, pegou?
<EngSkeeter> pow ainda naum achei como exportar as urls peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, sem tretinha boy, cade o baguio que lhe mandei trazer...?!
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: sure
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, boa sorte, para que eu ajudasse você nisso teria que ter uma igual para testar...
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<EngSkeeter> poise, do jeito q vc qria nao achei peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, faz a usa oração e se despedi ai man, porque já era... 1...
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, 2...
<EngSkeeter> piedade!!!!
<peregrinator_six> XP AUSHUAHUSHAUSHAUSHUA
<EngSkeeter> mas olha esse aqui
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, mas achou de algum outro geito que funcione meu primo...?!
<coolfeici> http://br.noticias.yahoo.com/s/22112010/7/tecnologia-negocios-novell-sera-vendida-attachmate.html {º,_,º}"
<Mr-geek> peregrinator_six : o q q é fork????
<EngSkeeter> peregrinator_six: http://www.guiadohardware.net/guias/opensuse/zypper.html#comments
<coolfeici> {**}""
<EngSkeeter> e esse tbm
<EngSkeeter> peregrinator_six: http://pt.opensuse.org/Zypper/Uso
<peregrinator_six> linucsisdeadi, quem é...?!
<linucsisdeadi> {º,_,º}""
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: vou fazer o possível e o impossível pra fazer esse bixo funcionar, valeu pela ajuda. Ainda vou instalar o debian amd64, mas já vou testando com i386
<andersonsg> e ai galera
<EduardeCalibal> Mr-geek, é quando as pessoas quebram o desenvolvimento de um aplicativo em um novo por que não gostaram de alguma coisa...  Ai vira outro aplicativo.
<andersonsg> boa noite para vcs
<jhones> boa noite!!!
<Roud-rik_> andersonsg: boa noite
<EduardeCalibal> rafalesoaresbr, pode ter que fazer alterações com qualquer kernell que pegar, as mensagens que achei datam de algumas semanas...
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<EngSkeeter> boa andersonsg
<Mr-geek> Eduarde :  valeu kkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Mr-geek, aconteceu agora com o openoffice.
<EduardeCalibal> Que virou o openoffice e o libreoffice.
<linucsisdeadi> peregrinator_six: mim ajudem eu estalei o linucs islaquiuer mas ele so fica na tela do DOS o q fasso???
<Mr-geek> hum
<EduardeCalibal> Quer aqui no Brasil contia sendo o broffice.
<Mr-geek> q massa em
<EduardeCalibal> Que aqui.
<Fabianin> alguem sabe como adiciona contato no emesene?
<Mr-geek> vivendo e aprendendo !
<Fabianin> rs
<Roud-rik_> linucsisdeadi: startx
<EduardeCalibal> Adiciona direto, "uai".
<linucsisdeadi> Roud-rik_: eh verdade q o linucs islaqiuer so roda no DOS??
<EngSkeeter> chamem os médicos por favor to maus 21:20] <linucsisdeadi> peregrinator_six: mim ajudem eu estalei o linucs islaquiuer mas ele so fica na tela do DOS o q fasso???
<Mr-geek> Fabianin : clica em opções ai em adicionar  contato !
 * linucsisdeadi is listening to:  - 181.fm - Rock 181 (14:12/0:00)
<linucsisdeadi> q_q
<Fabianin> Mr-geek, po nao tem opções aqui nao
<Fabianin> 0o
<linucsisdeadi> EngSkeeter: lulz
<Mr-geek> clica  em contatos
<EduardeCalibal> Não tem nenu contatos?
<Fabianin> aliás
<Fabianin> tem opções sim
<Fabianin> mas ai depois só tem preferencias
<Mr-geek> mas clica em contatos e depois em adicionar contato
<Roud-rik_> linucsisdeadi: vc ta no canal errado
<linucsisdeadi> EngSkeeter: o meu emesiene nao roda no linucs tentei estalar mas nao foi o q fasso??
<EduardeCalibal> Esse menu que falou é o opções...
<Roud-rik_> linucsisdeadi: procura o canal do slack
<victor1903> Ola pessoal qual eh o canal do inkscape
<EngSkeeter> hauhauahuahuahuah troca a memoria ram linucsisdeadi
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que ele deveria ir no canal do Debian...
<Fabianin> vo entra como root
<Fabianin> e add essa merda
<EduardeCalibal> Para tomar um kick em 2s...
<Mr-geek> Fabianin : e onde ta escrito conta :  vc coloca o email@blablabla
<linucsisdeadi> Roud-rik_: mim ajudem eu estalei mais rã no meu pece pelo sait http://www.downloadmoreram.com/ mas acho q nao estalou! o q fasso??
<EduardeCalibal> Fabianin, se trocar de usuário não vai adicionar neste usuário...  Cada usuário fica com suas configurações, mesmo o root.
<EduardeCalibal> Ha, vai entrar no MSN, que é o mesmo, rateei...
<EduardeCalibal> -.-
<EduardeCalibal> Depois dessa, acho que vou para as terras verdejantes do João pestana...
<Patricia> Roud-rik_: liga nao é um daqueles bobao troll
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<Roud-rik_> linucsisdeadi: vamos com calma. aprende a escrever primeiro e depois procura o pessoal do slackware
<linucsisdeadi> Patricia: meu pc eh xp 80gb sera q roda o linucs??
<EduardeCalibal> Boa noite dona Dra. Patricia.
<EduardeCalibal> :-P
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<Mr-geek> flw
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Roud-rik_> Patricia: to cansado desse povo. essa raça não tinha que existir
<Mr-geek> em q significa AFK?
<EduardeCalibal> Putz...
<EduardeCalibal> Away From Keyboard.
<EduardeCalibal> Não uso o automático, ai aviso sempre que vou sair.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Mr-geek> Roud-rik : q isso ! kkk
<linucsisdeadi> eh verdade q o lula vai dar pece com linucs pra quem votou na diuma???
<Patricia> linucsisdeadi mim ajuda a estralar o pc linuz?
<linucsisdeadi> {º,_,º}""
<Roud-rik_> Patricia: vou indo nessa
<Patricia> Roud-rik_ boa noite, e ate logo
<Roud-rik_> Patricia: me recuso a ficar lendo essas coisas
<Patricia> Roud-rik_ ^^
<peregrinator_six> Patricia,  esse canal tá quase se rebaixando ao novel do do vol... Lastimavel... :(
<peregrinator_six> *nivel...
<Patricia> peregrinator_six: sim :(
<peregrinator_six> lamentavel...
<linucsisdeadi> peregrinator_six: eh verdade q a maicrosoft comprou o linucs noveu mono??
<Andre_Gondim> linucsisdeadi, aqui é um canal de suporte o Ubuntu
<rafaelsoaresbr> esse canal realmente mudou muito
<peregrinator_six> Patricia,  em pensar que uma pessoas como eu já foi expulsa daqui por não fazer nada em...!? :S
<peregrinator_six> *pessoa...
<Roud-rik_> tempo que não entrava aqui. esta péssimo
<Roud-rik_> uma pena
<peregrinator_six> Roud-rik_, é man, pena mesmo...
<Roud-rik_> peregrinator_six: linux ta perdendo toda a moral que esse tipo de atitude
<linucsisdeadi> Patricia: http://www.tiopike.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/trolling2.jpg :>
<peregrinator_six> é, isso não é bom mesmo não man, tem que mais rigor...
<EduardeCalibal> !abuso linucsisdeadi SPAM massivo diário...
<ubottu-br> EduardeCalibal: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<Andre_Gondim> .kick linucsisdeadi respeita as regras do canal
<EduardeCalibal> Valeu.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<EngSkeeter> ate que enfim!!!
<peregrinator_six> esse maldito mudou o nick, antes era predador00, agora é esse... :S
<peregrinator_six> brincadeira...
<Mr-geek> kkkkkk
<Roud-rik_> boa noite povo
<Roud-rik_> preciso estudar um pouco de Zend
<Mr-geek> q q é Zend????
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: cara, fui instalar o gnome e deu um erro: could't configure pre-depend x11-common for libxfixes3, probably a dependency cycle, argh, tá ruim pra mim hoje
 * EngSkeeter Saiu, mas jaja volta: Ausente por agora
<Patricia> Mr-geek zend php
<Andre_Gondim> rafaelsoaresbr, como você fez para instalar?
<EduardeCalibal> Recomendo instalar tudo que precisa com o aptitude
<Mr-geek> Patricia : q q é Zend php ????
<EduardeCalibal> Ele vai te dar opções e ai você se resolve como preferir.
<andersonsg> o aptitude que ja vem com os repositórios tmbm ?
<EduardeCalibal> Ele usa o mesmo do apt.
<EduardeCalibal> Na verdade não sei até que ponto eles não são o mesmo...
<Patricia> Mr-geek para melhor entender http://www.google.com.br/search?q=zend+php ou www.zend.com
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Mr-geek> q q é AFK ???
<fcostapb> boa noite a todos
<Andre_Gondim> Mr-geek, away from keyboard, algo como afastado do teclado
<andersonsg> q instala os repositórios tmbm quero dizer
<andersonsg> boa noite
<maraujo_3> noite
<Mr-geek> Andre : hum.. brigadão
<rafaelsoaresbr> andersonsg: sim, eu diria que o aptitude é mais robusto
<andersonsg> hum é o melhor para lidar então
<andersonsg> mas o aptitude tem q ser instalado ou já vem na instalação?
<EduardeCalibal> O que não gosto do aptitude é que ele não faz o que eu quero que ele faça, já que ele tenta resolver tudo automaticamente e no meu sistema isso é inviável, para usuários usuais ele é bo.
<gp7junior> alguem afim de tc?
<EduardeCalibal> bom.
<fcostapb> aguem da sala sabe o q esta ocorrendo com o pidgin, especificamente com a validação do protocolo ssl p o msnmessenger
<coelho88> estou afim de tc
<EduardeCalibal> andresonsg, ele, pelo que sei, vem pré instalado.
<maraujo_3> saindo aqui povo
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<maraujo_3> boa noite a todos
<andersonsg> hum é q eu uso direto o apt-get
<Andre_Gondim> fcostapb, tem a solução no meu blog http://andregondim.eti.br antes de ontem eu acho que postei
<andersonsg> boa
<maraujo_3> uia
<maraujo_3> milagre o ande teclando
<maraujo_3> ja pensava q ele era bot tb
<fcostapb> andre_gondim, valeu... muito obg
<maraujo_3> fuim e ate a madruga se a manivelox permitir
<andersonsg> bot ?
<maraujo_3> jeito de falar
<andersonsg> hum
<maraujo_3> nunca vi ele teclando na sala
<maraujo_3> net com mto lag
<maraujo_3> maldita oi
<maraujo_3> maldita manivelox
<maraujo_3> que venha a GVT e que venhaa logo
<andersonsg> vamos ver se eu entendi com o aptitude eu ñ preciso instalar os repositórios antes?
<andersonsg> samos dois
<andersonsg> eu sou o unico da minha famila q ñ tem gvt
<andersonsg> 15 mega é 15 mega
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkk
<gp7junior> aff
<gp7junior> aqui so tem 1mg
<gp7junior> 1mb
<maraujo_3> enfim melhor ir ouvir musica q me estressar com essa emp maligna
<gp7junior> e vcs reclamando ai com 15
<maraujo_3> to com 600 k
<andersonsg> o meu é compartilhado entre set ainda
<maraujo_3> pq aqui os caras so poe 2M pagando por fora na mafia
<maraujo_3> estranho
<Rocha-RN> Boa noite pessoas
<maraujo_3> oficialmente a linha nao pega
<maraujo_3> mas com conversa com um tecnico de rua
<Rocha-RN> estou instalando o joomla
<maraujo_3> o cara faz molhando a mao
<Rocha-RN> alguem pode me dar um help
<Rocha-RN> ja instalei todos os pacotes necessários
<Rocha-RN> mas quando vou para  a parte de  configuração do ftp, dai da erro no banco de dados
<coelho88> alguém quer tc?
<andersonsg> mas voltando o asunto se eu usar o aptitude eu ñ preciso instalar o repositório antes?
<Mr-geek> coelho : kkkkkkkk
<coelho88> Mr-geek: quer tc?
<andersonsg> alguem pode me responder por favor
<Mr-geek> kkk
<Mr-geek> sobre oq?
<coelho88> Mr-geek: tecla de onde?
<maraujo_3> saindo
<maraujo_3> boa noite e ate mais ver
<andersonsg> boa noite
<vitorlobo> Patricia: vc esta ai?
<Patricia> vitorlobo: sim sim
<vitorlobo> Patricia: boa noite, como vc está?
<Patricia> configurando um dominio
<Patricia> vitorlobo agora bem boa noticia :D sempre nos deixa bem :)
<vitorlobo> Patricia: otimo, olha, vi isso aqui e lembrei de você: http://www.mindviewinc.com/ThinkingInC/Beta3Download.php
<Patricia> ;O calma q a apostila aki é enorme ^^
<coelho88> quero fazer amigos na internet
<vitorlobo> Patricia: é um material contendo video, e documentação sobre C
<coelho88> alguém quer tc?
<vitorlobo> Patricia: é do livro thinking C
<vitorlobo> :)
<Patricia> vitorlobo :)
<Patricia> vitorlobo logo mais vou baixar
<Andre_Gondim> coelho88, para offtopic use ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<andersonsg> o patricia desculpa me meter mas vc ta instalando qual servidor?
<Patricia> andersonsg apenas ligar o dominio a hospedagem ja tah tudo pronto :D
<Patricia> srs
<andersonsg> é q pratricia eu baixei o ubunto server
<andersonsg> mas ñ consegui instalar ele
<Patricia> mmm
<Monarquista> andersonsg, qual versão...?!
<Monarquista> 10.10, 10.04...?!
<andersonsg> no menu de opção eu ñ consegui me achar para usar como servidor web
<Monarquista> andersonsg, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-br/2010-May/073281.html
<andersonsg> eu baixei a ultima versão
<andersonsg> monarquista valeu
<andersonsg> vou dar uma olhada
<Monarquista> andersonsg, espero que lhe ajude man... :)
<andersonsg> valeu muito obrigado mas ñ éra o q eu precisava
<Monarquista> andersonsg, http://www.google.com.br/search?client=ubuntu&channel=cs&q=instalando+o+ubuntu+server&um=1&hl=pt-br&biw=1280&bih=888&ie=UTF-8&tbo=u&tbs=vid:1&source=og&sa=N&tab=iv
<andersonsg> é q eu querro montar um servidor web para hospedar a minha pagina
<Monarquista> andersonsg, http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-br&safe=off&biw=1280&bih=888&tbs=vid:1&q=instalando+o+ubuntu+server+10.10&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<andersonsg> mas no menu de opções eu ñ consegui me achar
<andersonsg> monarquista vc ta ai ainda?
<Monarquista> andersonsg,
 * EngSkeeter Voltou.
<andersonsg> mas no menu de opções eu ñ consegui me achar
<andersonsg> só consegui acesar pelo modo texto e pelo modo texto eu sou um fracaso
<Mr-geek> kd o povo ?
<gp7junior> here
<Mr-geek> tchau !
<Mr-geek> fui...
<victor1903> ola pessoal preciso de uma ajudinha com o inkscape
<fcostapb> victor1903,ql sua duida
<fcostapb> victor1903, sua duvida
<Paulo_Carvalho> alguem resolveu o problema do msn no pidgin?
<victor1903> eh o seguinte o uniconverter nao tah funcionando preciso abrir um arquivo em cdr urgente
<fcostapb> Paulo_Carvalho, tem a solução no blog do André
<Monarquista> Paulo_Carvalho, sim
<Monarquista> Paulo_Carvalho, http://lostsoulis.blogspot.com/2010/07/msn-messenger-nao-conecta-no-pidgin.html
<Paulo_Carvalho> aquele de não tá funcionando aqui
<Monarquista> Paulo_Carvalho, eu fiz isso ai e tá 100% man. :)
<fcostapb> Paulo_Carvalho, vc pode fazer da seguinte forma.... acesse este endereço https://omega.contacts.msn.com/
<fcostapb> Paulo_Carvalho, clique com o botão direito no certificado que esta na barra de endereços [msn.com]
<fcostapb> Paulo_Carvalho, exibir certificado
<victor1903> fcostapb vc sabe ql eh o uniconvertor?
<fcostapb> Paulo_Carvalho, mais informações....
<fcostapb> victor1903, no ink?
<fcostapb> Paulo_Carvalho, exibir certificado....
<victor1903> fcostapb isso!
<fcostapb> Paulo_Carvalho, vá na guia detalhes
<fcostapb> Paulo_Carvalho, botão exportar
<fcostapb> Paulo_Carvalho, salve o arquivo em uma pasta
<fcostapb> Paulo_Carvalho, agora abra o pidgin
<fcostapb> Paulo_Carvalho, menu ferramentas
<fcostapb> certificados
<fcostapb> Paulo_Carvalho, certificados
<fcostapb> Paulo_Carvalho, botão adicionar
<fcostapb> Paulo_Carvalho, selecione o arquivo q vc baixou
<fcostapb> Paulo_Carvalho, feito isto vc tem q especificar um nomo p o host
<fcostapb> Paulo_Carvalho, deixa *.contacts.msn.com
<fcostapb> *.contacts.msn.com, pronto feito vc ñ terá + pro com o ssl p o protocolo msn
<fcostapb> Victor1903, vamos lá
<victor1903> dah o seguinte erro http://paste.ubuntu.com/536124/
<fcostapb> uniconvertor, ql o formato do arquivo q vc esta querendo trazer p o ink...
<Little> nom4d: haha, to aqui bocaberta
<victor1903> cdr
<caiocesar> quero rodar o windows 7 q tenho instalado numa partição em meu computador, em uma máquina viertual atraves do ubuntu 10.10! como faço?
<fcostapb> Victor1903, ql o formato do arquivo q vc esta querendo trazer p o ink...
<nom4d> Little: ae
<victor1903> fcostapb cdr
<fcostapb> Victor1903, pelo q vi um modulo esta depreciado ou danificado
<fcostapb>  Victor1903, na instalação do seu ink ficou alguma dependência?...
<fcostapb> Victor1903, aconselho vc reinstalar o ink usando o synaptic
<Little> gustavo-gnt: moooooooonster kill
<caiocesar> quero rodar o windows 7 q tenho instalado numa partição em meu computador, em uma máquina virtual atraves do ubuntu 10.10! alguem sabe como me ajudar?
<fcostapb> Victor1903, tenta o q te falei
<Little> gustavo-gnt: ow
<Little> gustavo-gnt: aqui maluco
<nom4d> gustavo-gnt: makossa?
<victor1903> fcostapb ok vou ver pelo synaptic
<vinoo> a minha conexão cabeada para de responder uns 3, 4 minutos depois de ligar o computador, ela fica ativa mas nao responde, nao pinga, etc. se eu desativar nao consigo reconectar, alguma ideia?
<juizmill> boa noite
<juizmill> alguem ai
<juizmill> ??
<juizmill> pelo geito num tem ninguem
<juizmill> to indo nessa
<Patricia> vou dormir boa noite
<caiocesar> alguem ai pode me dar uma ajuda com a maquina virtual?
<Monarquista> caiocesar,
<caiocesar> Monarquista, olá
<Monarquista> vc quer virtualizar um sistema que já tava instalado no hd..?!
<caiocesar> Monarquista, isso!
<Monarquista> caiocesar, e quem lhe falou que isso é possivel...?!
<Monarquista> caiocesar, o que é virtual não pode ser o sistema principal, concorda...?!
<caiocesar> Monarquista: eu vi isso funcionando num pc da facul e meu colega falou q ele ja fez isso uma vez!
<Monarquista> sei disso nao...
<Monarquista> se é virtual, como pode está no hd como principal...?!
<rafaelsoaresbr> caiocesar: não quanto a versão fechada do virtualbox, mas a open (OSE) não faz isso, o VmWare acredito que faça
<caiocesar> tbm nao sei, mas ele disse q é possivel!
<caiocesar> rafaelsoaresbr: o VmWare é tipo o virtualbox?
<marcos> é
<rafaelsoaresbr> caiocesar: baixa o vmware, eu sei que ele pode usar um disco real durante a emulação
<Monarquista> rafaelsoaresbr, sós e for isso, pois pelo vb nunca iv isso ai não... :s
<Monarquista> *só se...
<Monarquista> bom dia.
<irtigor> caiocesar: é possivel, no virtualbox essa opção se chama rawdisk
<caiocesar> rafaelsoaresbr: o vmware roda no ubuntu?
<caiocesar> irtigor: como faço cara?
<irtigor> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk
<caiocesar> irtigor: vlw vou dar uma lida aqui!
<coelho88> me dia uma coisa
<coelho88> pq eu fico depressivo no meu quarto?
<caiocesar> irtigor: pelo q li é um pouco perigosso mexer com isso, ja q nao sou experiente, acho q vou ter q ficar sem a MV mesmo!
<caiocesar> *perigoso
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<rafaelsoaresbr> boa
<sandrossv> :)
<marcor> opa
<marcor> teste?
<marcor> alguém responde?
<marcor> oi
<possebon> Boa noite
<barna> noite!
<possebon> alguem possui a licença do Zend Studio 8
<duke3d> Patricia: FTW
<duke3d> bah. ja tem tempo que nao vejo a ursinha
<Haddem> does anyone know if you how to install lib32 on my centos 5.5?
<virtu> oi
<Haddem> oi
<Haddem> alguem ai ja usou o centos 5.5 ?
<mactimes> Bom dia, pessoas.  Estou com um problema no Virtual Box.  Só consigo acessar os menus da máquina virtual se estiver executando o Virtual Box como sudoer.  Já adicionei meu usuário ao grupo vboxusers, mas não surtiu qualquer efeito.  Alguém já passou por este problema e conseguiu resolver ou mesmo sabe se existe alguma solução conhecida para o problema?
<EduardeCalibal> mactimes, os menus que diz são os menus da janela?:
<mactimes> EduardeCalibal, Sim, os menus da janela da máquina virtual.
<mactimes> EduardeCalibal, Eles ficam desativados (greyed out).
<EduardeCalibal> É por que o vitualbox trabalha com aquele esquema de pressionar o controll para que capte o seu teclado e mouse.
<EduardeCalibal> Desativados...  Ai não sei o que há.
<mactimes> EduardeCalibal, Não, não é isto.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser um bug.
<mactimes> EduardeCalibal, Pois é.  Bem, não sei se é bug.  Funciona normal como sudoer.
<EduardeCalibal> Instalou a última versão ou é coisa antiga?
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ter permissões bloqueadas nos seus arquivos de configuração.
<mactimes> EduardeCalibal, Estou rodando o Maverick como host e a última versão do VBox, através do repositório.
<mactimes> EduardeCalibal, Não creio, mas vou verificar.
<EduardeCalibal> Aqueles menus da tela inicial, onde escolhe o que quer carregar estão funcionando?
<EduardeCalibal> As suas configurações devem estar em ~/.VirtualBox, seu root não estar com problemas não indica que não seja problema com a versão também.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho instalada a 3.2 aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> Tocar serviço...  Fui.  AFK
<EduardeCalibal>   É, começou, alguns contatos já começaram a abandonar o MSN por conta dos problemas da rede.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<ffr76> bom dia
<ffr76> bom dia
<OverFly> e a? galera!? blz? alguem a? com experiencia em banco postgres
<OverFly> ?
<Patricia> Bom dia
<mateus_> galera bom dia, estou usando o mint q é baseado no ubuntu. no momento em q vou desmontar um pendrive toda vez está dando erro, no terminal consigo desmontar sem problemas. alguem sabe como posso resolver ?
<Nelson> Bom dia galerinha do bem!!
<Patricia> alguem conhece algo como o roundclube mas que de a liberdade de mudar a senha do email
<leleobhz_> Patricia: nenhum da isso diretamente
<leleobhz_> e ajax, so roundcube mesmo
<leleobhz_> dos livres
<Patricia> leleobhz_: vai estudar :S
<leleobhz_> :*
<Patricia> :**
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia! alguem sabe q tipo de modem deve se usar para uma conexao oi velox de 4 mb? marca modelo?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> SuBmUnDo, qualquer modem adsl2+ deve servir
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> marca e modelo fica a seu gosto/bolso
<Pskol> tenho um modem q tem mais de 10 anos de idade e funciona ate hj com 4mb
<natsha> BOM DIA
<natsha> ALIAS BOA TARDE
<natsha> alguem pode me ajudar
<SuBmUnDo> agora mesmo a conexao caiu
<natsha> monarquista vc está ai
<vitorlobo> Patricia: bom dia, cê num tem escola pela manhã nao?
<vitorlobo> :S
<Patricia> vitorlobo: ¬¬
<Patricia> vitorlobo: eu estudo atarde
<Patricia> agora é 11:31
<vitorlobo> Patricia: eu so perguntei calma =\
<Patricia> e eu so respondi calma vc uai :s
<vitorlobo> Patricia: legal, n tem horario de verão ai também
<Patricia> sim mudou sim
<vitorlobo> aqui n tem e é 11:32 agora
<vitorlobo> o.O
<vitorlobo> =]
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> Patricia: vc ta em q série?
<Patricia> pq?
<Patricia> pra que?
<vitorlobo> Patricia: curiosidade :S
<vitorlobo> só isso
<Patricia> curiosidade matou o gato
<vitorlobo> mas eu sou lobo
<vitorlobo> entao conta
<vitorlobo> =]
<Patricia> curiosidade matou o lobo
 * vitorlobo morri
<vitorlobo> :|
<vitorlobo> Patricia: mas vc ta perto do primeiro ano?
<Patricia> to na 6ª caramba :S :( :@
<Patricia> sempre tem alguem para me alembrar :/
<vitorlobo> Patricia: deve ser realmente agonizante ser da 6
<Patricia> nao nem é
<Patricia> EU APENAS ODEIO
<Patricia> srrs
<vitorlobo> Patricia: pq ta na metade de reta final ainda.... se quizer te conto um truque pra vc n fazer nem primeiro, nem segundo e nem terceiro ano
<Patricia> oi barna :D
<vitorlobo> e ir direto pra faculdade
<vitorlobo> com aproximadamente 15,16 anos
<vitorlobo> :P
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> vitorlobo: conta ai
<barna> ola Patricia!
<Patricia> :)
<vitorlobo> Patricia: quando vc tiver na oitava, vc faz um vestibular qualquer de uma faculdade particular ( lembrando que  muito dificilmente, ente, mente , zente algum ser vivo perde numa faculdade particular  passando, vc fala com teus pais para te antecipar e entrar com um pedido de antecipação do teu historico escolar
<vitorlobo> Patricia: nesse caso, a escola é obrigada a te aprovar nas series seguintes
<Patricia> :O
<Patricia> isso é serio?
<vitorlobo> Patricia: a escola a partir do primeiro ano principalmente, é preparação para o vestibular.... se vc passou nele antes, qual sentido de vc continuar na escola?
<vitorlobo> Patricia: é tão serio q eu n fiz primeiro, nem segundo e nem terceiro ano
<vitorlobo> :P
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> euzinho
<Patricia> vou ver isso hj :D
<Patricia> srrs
<gbs> lol
<vitorlobo> Patricia: so q em meu caso, eu passei na federal...
<gbs> escola é ruim qnd seus colegas são chatos
<Patricia> gente isso é bommmmmmmm
<vitorlobo> Patricia: mas tive colegas q fizeram via particular e foram aprovados tbm
<Patricia> mmm
<vitorlobo> gbs: escola é ruim quando todo o sistema é decadente
<gbs> mas todo sistema é decadente =x
<vitorlobo> gbs: caiu a ficha doq eu quiz dizer ne
<vitorlobo> :P
<gbs> melhor tempo de estudo pra mim
<gbs> foi cursinho
<vitorlobo> pra mim ta sendo faculdade
<vitorlobo> pq eu realmente estou curtindo aprender
<gbs> depois de eu nao ter passado na facul 2x, me toquei q era um ferrado q nunca ia entrar se n estudasse bagaraio
<gbs> daí arrumei um grupo de estudos bacana e estudei pra caramba, como nunca fiz antes e nem depis
<gbs> depois*
<vitorlobo> pq faculdade velho...n tem essa putaria de conhecimentos gerais q nem a escola te obriga guela a baixo a aprender nao
<vitorlobo> coisa q vc literalmente n usa no futuro
<vitorlobo> um mimimi da porra
<vitorlobo> :S
<gbs> nah
<gbs> tem sim po
<vitorlobo> claro q n tem
<gbs> faculdade te dah conhecimentos gerais do teu curso
<vitorlobo> se eu to na faculdade e n tem
<vitorlobo> como q vc ta dizendo q tem?
<vitorlobo> a
<gbs> pois tem :=)
<vitorlobo> vc entendeu oq eu falei
<gbs> vc q n se tocou
<vitorlobo> "-.-
<gbs> eh a ideia do funil :P
<vitorlobo> conhecimentos gerais de todas as matérias
<vitorlobo> to falando
<natsha> hasta luego
<gbs> vai 'afunilando' como diz meus professores
<vitorlobo> historia, geo, fisica, quimica, mat, port
<gbs> como dizem*
<vitorlobo> e nao conhecimentos gerais da matéria especifica q escolhi e tal pra estudar até minha formação
<gbs> é
<gbs> mas se vc n manjar de portugues
<gbs> tá ferrado em qualquer curso
<vitorlobo> se vc n manjar de portugues vc nem entra....  porém, entretanto, todavia
<vitorlobo> uma coisa é vc manjar de portugues
<vitorlobo> ler livro
<vitorlobo> gostar de ler
<vitorlobo> escrever bem
<vitorlobo> entender bem, interpretar bem
<vitorlobo> OUTRA
<vitorlobo> completamente diferente
<natsha> poxa
<vitorlobo> é vc se apegar a disgraça da gramática
<vitorlobo> preterito perfeito do caralho a 4
<natsha> ninguem pode me ajudar
<vitorlobo> achando q esse BêAbá vai te levar a algum lugar
<vitorlobo> :P
<gbs> natsha, desculpa, nao vi voce dizendo seu problema, repete :=)
<natsha>  eu nem falei
<vitorlobo> natsha: qual o pobrema?
<vitorlobo> :D
<gbs> e na faculdade, vitor-br
<gbs> vitorlobo,
<gbs> dá atenção estupidamente alta pra disciplina de metodologia
<vitorlobo> gbs: bem, eu odiava escola, e amo minha facul
<vitorlobo> :P
<gbs> se vc pegar professor ruim nessa disciplina, q passa todos sem fazer nada, ta ferrado
<vitorlobo> vê a larga diferença?
<gbs> nao
<gbs> pra mim eh tudo a mesma coisa
<vitorlobo> gbs: sempre há professor ruim
<vitorlobo> sempre
<gbs> to falando de professor de metodologia cientifica :P
<vitorlobo> gbs: pra mim n, pq faço ead
<vitorlobo> ead melhor coisa q ja inventaram
<vitorlobo> \o/
<gbs> ead?
<vitorlobo> sim
<vitorlobo> ead
<gbs> ensino a distancia?
<vitorlobo> é
<gbs> meu irmao faz pós assim, lol
<vitorlobo> pra ead, literalmente, quem faz a faculdade é o aluno
<vitorlobo> auhauhauha
<vitorlobo> eu faço bacharel assim
<vitorlobo> =]
<gbs> sem contato com outras pessoas
<gbs> isso eh ruim
<vitorlobo> foda-se
<vitorlobo> contato com outras pessoas
<vitorlobo> eu tenho  na rua
<vitorlobo> na vida
<vitorlobo> :P
<gbs> contato com outras pessoas que são da tua área
<vitorlobo> no irc ue
<vitorlobo> nos forums
<vitorlobo> do sistema ead
<vitorlobo> na comunidade do curso
<vitorlobo> altos contatos
<vitorlobo> =]
<gbs> é, faz sentido
<gbs> bom, boa vida ae
<gbs> =)
<vitorlobo> sem aquela frescuraiada de ir pra sala de aula
<vitorlobo> aquela chatice rotineira
<vitorlobo> sem pagar caro pelo ensino superior
<vitorlobo> cara, eo melhor
<vitorlobo> o diploma é o mesmo do presencial
<vitorlobo> sem especificações  formado em ead
<vitorlobo> :P
<Mr-geek> alguem online?
<vitorlobo> nois
<vitorlobo> nerd forevis
<vitorlobo> quem mais
<vitorlobo> =D
<Mr-geek> kkkkkk
<Mr-geek> to assistindo Harry poter
<vitorlobo> Patricia: vc gosta de Hp tbm ne?
<vitorlobo> eu nem gosto
<vitorlobo> bom filme ae
<vitorlobo> :P
<Mr-geek> eu sim
<Mr-geek> Harry Potter e as Relíquias da Morte: Parte 1
<Mr-geek> muito lokooo
<Patricia> vitorlobo vou indo, ate depois
<vitorlobo> Patricia: =* inté
<Patricia> gbs: vitorlobo fui me
<Patricia> ate atarde
<Mr-geek> kkkkk
<Mr-geek> em ja volto .. Assistindooo
<vitorlobo> eu vô é estudá :O
<gbs> Patricia, boa aula
<Mr-geek> iae galera voltei
<Mr-geek> kkkkk
<Mr-geek> o filme ja acabou ...
<Mr-geek> é fui ... (estudar)
<yro_anjos> Bom dia!
<yro_anjos> Reintalei um pacote quebrado e fiz atualização do MAverick e simplismente removeu tudo até o kernel no grub. Alguem sabe de alguma coisa a respeito disso?
<yro_anjos> Dentro do diretório boot: grub  memtest86+.bin  memtest86+_multiboot.bin
<efraimmarcatto> galera
<efraimmarcatto> do mal
<efraimmarcatto> to com um problema
<efraimmarcatto> eu quero instalar o EASYCAM2
<efraimmarcatto> mas não ta rolando
<efraimmarcatto> falta pacotes
<efraimmarcatto> tem alguém ai?
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<ffr76> alguem sabe como faço o comando de ignorar saidas e entradas do xchat
<efraimmarcatto> eba
<efraimmarcatto> alguém ta ai
<d70> efraimmarcatto,  quais pacotes faltam?
<efraimmarcatto> TODOS
<efraimmarcatto> hauuah
<efraimmarcatto> vou passar pra vc
<efraimmarcatto> são pacotes antigos
<efraimmarcatto>  easycam2-gtk : Depende: python2.4-glade2 mas não é instalável
<efraimmarcatto>                 Depende: python2.4-gtk2 mas não é instalável
<efraimmarcatto>                 Depende: easycam2-core mas não será instalado
<efraimmarcatto> e quando tenta instalar o easycam2 ele pede o PYTHON-XML
<efraimmarcatto> e não vai tb
<j0su3> pessoal, alguém sabe qual é o processo no gnome que comanda as janelas? Coisas como alt+tab, trocar areas de trabalho, etc?
<d70> efraimmarcatto,  tendi , cara, ja volto, da um google neles, que vc deve achar no repositorio do ubuntu msm
<j0su3> esse processo ta morrendo aqui no meu pc e ai as janelas param de funcionar direito
<efraimmarcatto> achei mas não vai
<efraimmarcatto> t.t
<efraimmarcatto> socorro
<GabrielPiassetta> efraimmarcatto - você instalou esses pacotes?
<GabrielPiassetta> o que que nao vai?
<efraimmarcatto> o python-xml pede python inferior ao 2.6
<NelsonPR> Galerinha, tenho uma webcam VGA idosa que funciona perfeitamente no cheese, mas quando tento usá-la no skype, não funciona. Alguém sabe um jeito de corrigir isso?
<GabrielPiassetta> efraimmarcatto - tente achar um python-xml mais novo
<GabrielPiassetta> se nao faça o que ele pede..
<efraimmarcatto> NelsonPR, esse é meu problema
<efraimmarcatto> eu estava tentando instalar o EASYCAM2
<efraimmarcatto> mas tem q ser atrasado pra instalar
<Neto>    B o
<Neto> boa tarde pessoal, meu ubuntu 10.10 amd64 está travando  no inicio da instalação apos  escolher as partições
<Neto> alguem sabe como posso resolver isso?
<Neto> eu até  consigo  entrar no modo live, ma s  começo a intalação  ele trava
<Neto> :/
<Barna-away> Neto, tente baixar o cd alternate do 10.10 64!
<Neto> como assim alternate?
<Barna-away> é uma versão alternativa, q vem sem o sistema grafico, p/ vc corrigir possiveis erros!
<Neto> certo
<Neto> vo baixar
<NelsonPR> efraimmarcatto: Pois é, tentei corrigir o problema com algumas dicas que vi na internet. Todas elas tratavam se setar uma variável de ambiente antes de executar o skype, mas a coisa não funcionou do mesmo jeito...
<Neto> barna tipo meu pc é um  amd64
<Neto>  ai eu    baixo o  ubunto-10.10 alternate  amd64
<Neto> certo?
<Barna-away> Neto, sim!
<efraimmarcatto> o problema não é o skype só
<efraimmarcatto> é utod
<Neto> tipo enquanto eu baixo o alternate, tu não tem nenhum comando que eu possar por pelo ubuntu live pra ver se vai?
<Neto> Berna-away, o ubuntu sempre tem comandos que resolvem tudo hehe, não tem um pro meu caso?
<Barna-away> Neto, to super sem tempo, mas no google acredito q vc ache essas informação!
<Barna-away> ou com o pessoal aki do canal!
<Neto> blz, vo procurar comandos par a testar o hardware
<Neto> eu desconfio do meu hd
<mactimes> Neto, Inicia a instalação com o Alternate.  Em seguida, acesse o outro TTY (Terminal) com Alt+F1, Alt+F2 (vai tentando até Alt+F7, não lembro agora qual o terminal) e você acompanha, durante a instalação um "log" que ele joga na tela enquanto executa as tarefas, acho que fica mais fácil você identificar qual o problema a partir destas mensagens.
<Neto> certo, eu já to baixando o  alternate, enquanto isso vou tentando algo pelo terminal do ubuntu live
<mactimes> Neto, Só não esqueça de retornar ao terminal onde a instalação está sendo executada de vez em quando, porque ele vai te pedir algumas informações (da instalação regular, claro) então, em alguns passos, vai ficar aguardando a tua entrada.
<Neto> certo
<Neto> mais 2h o download acaba hehe
<mactimes> Neto, Se você tiver alguma versão anterior aí já em CD, recomendo que deixe rodando o teste de memória também, apenas para estar seguro de que não é problema na RAM.
<mactimes> Neto, Já que não vai poder fazer muita coisa enquanto baixa o alternate (como você disse, umas 2h), dá tempo de rodar o teste transqüilo e ter mais esta segurança.
<Neto> poisé vou testar a memoria tbm, to vendo aqui como testa ohd
<Neto> obrigado pela ajuda mactimes :D
<mactimes> Neto, Tem dados importantes no disco ou vai fazer uma nova instalação?
<mactimes> Neto, Por nada. =)
<Neto> ele é zerado
<Neto> ainda não foi instalado nada
<mactimes> Neto, Bem, faça o teste de memória.  Se estiver OK, inicie pelo live antigo, crie uma partição ocupando o disco todo com fdisk e formata pra ver se vai dar algum erro.
<Neto> blz
<mactimes> Neto, Qualquer coisa, estamos por aí.
<Neto> o teste de memoria é aquele que abre no menu antes da instalação?
<mactimes> Neto, Sim.
<Neto> hnm ele da um erro
<Neto> pera ae
<Neto> erro nao, na verdade nao inicia
<Neto> vou por de novo pra pegar a msg
<mactimes> Neto, Hummm.  Roda o teste da mídia antes, então, pra ter certeza de que está OK.
<mactimes> Neto, Se o teste da mídia passar, roda o memtest.
<Neto> ta o test memory retorna a seguinte msg: Connot  load a ramdisk with an old kernel image
<Neto> ai fica na linha de comando boot:
<mactimes> Neto, Hummm.  Roda o teste do CD antes.  Não lembro de ter pego este erro.  Qual a versão do Ubuntu que está utilizando pra testar?
<Neto> 10.10 amd64
<mactimes> Neto, Não tem nenhuma versão anterior gravada aí pra testar?
<Neto> tenho a 10.04 só que essa nen mesmo entra no ubuntu live
<Neto> nen inicia o começo ali onde seleciona a linguagem
<mactimes> Neto, Então, coloca ela, mas não entra no live.  Roda o teste de mídia, em seguida o teste de memória.
<mactimes> Ah, tá.
<mactimes> Neto, chega a informar algum erro ou simplesmente trava?
<Neto> o 10.04 começa a vir um monte de linha
<Neto> de codigo
<Neto> :X
<Neto> ques que eu rode pra pegar o  texto?
<mactimes> Neto, pode ser.  Coloca num pastebin e cola o link aqui.
<Neto> to só vo fazer o teste de midia aqui antes
<Neto> qual é a opção? check disc?
<mactimes> Neto, check disk for defects.
<Neto> ok
<Neto> pronto, no errors found
<mactimes> Neto, Beleza.  Roda o teste de memória.
<Neto> Cannot load a ramdisk  with an old kernel image
<mactimes> Neto, Como demora um pouco, pra não ter de ficar monitorando, se seu PC Speaker estiver funcionando, pode selecionar a opção 'c' --> '5' --> '5' pra ele bipar se encontrar erros.  Só confere se a opção é 'Beep on errors' quando selecionar.
<mactimes> Neto, Rebootar a máquina e tenta novamente.
<Neto> blz vo fazer aqui
<Neto> tem que ser aquelas speker da placa mae?
<Neto> ou  pode ser caixnha de som usb
<Neto> pois minha placa mae não tem speaker :O
<mactimes> Neto, Só funciona com o Speaker interno.
<Neto> puts
<Neto> como é o nome dessa speaker pra eu poder comprar?
<mactimes> Neto, é pc speaker mesmo.  Pra ligar na placa-mãe.
<mactimes> Neto, deve custar uns 5 reais se encontrar pra vender, mas sua placa-mãe já deve ter vindo com algum.
<Neto> acho que nao veio junto, vou ler aqui na caixa se era pra v i r
<mactimes> Neto, bem, já te adianto que "é" pra vir.  Comprou a máquina fechada ou montou?
<Neto> eu montei
<Neto> mas  não veio com a  placa mãe  :O
<mactimes> Verifica se não esqueceu dentro da caixa da placa-mãe.
<Neto> eu olhei na lista de componentes
<Neto> para que nao vem mesmo    :O
<Neto> parece*
<mactimes> Volto já.
<Neto> mas  tipo aqui  na
<Neto> bios a memoria é r econhecida
<Neto> executei o system monitor, aqui ela parece sendo usada
<Neto>  ta  em   15  %
<Neto> mactimes é na hora de formatar que ele trava
<Neto> eu fui formatar direto pelo disk utillyti e ele travou
<Neto> :o
<Barna-away> Neto, ja tentou o gparted livecd?
<Neto> não
<Neto> isso é pra fazer parti ção?
<Barna-away> eu sempre uso ele, nunca tive problemas, as vezes ele demora, tem q deixar o comp trabalhando e ir dar uma volta!
<Barna-away> Neto, sim! na minha opnião pessoal é o melhor deles!
<Neto> be leza vou testar ele : d
<mactimes> Neto, concluiu o teste de memória?
<Neto> o teste de memoria nao inicia
<Neto> acho que meu problema é no hd
<mactimes> Neto, O teste de memória sequer toca no disco.
<mactimes> Neto, Mas tenta criar e formatar uma partição. Assim já exclui um ponto de problema.
<Neto> mas é que quando vou formatar  o disco o sistema tr ava
<mactimes> Novamente, pode ser a memória.
<Neto> hnmm
<Neto> tem outro jeito  de f azer o teste?
<Neto> da memoria
<mactimes> Neto, Esta é a melhor forma, sem equipamentos específicos para teste.
<Neto> mas  é que não inicia
<mactimes> Neto, Bem, no teu lugar, o que eu faria é o seguinte:
<mactimes> Baixa uma versão anterior, tipo 9.04 ou algo assim e tenta rodar o teste de memóia novamente.  Eu, particularmente, gosto muito da 7.10, e da 9.04 para testes.
<mactimes> Neto, são relativamente leves e não costumo ter problemas com elas.
<Neto> eu testei a 9 .04 da a mesma msg   : /
<mactimes> Neto, Então, acredito que a memória não esteja boa.
<Neto>  gparted livecd
<Neto> :/
<mactimes> Neto, Roda o teste de memória antes....  Não vai pro particionador ou não vai conseguir isolar o problema.
<Neto> puts
<Neto> vo  te que arranjar um outra memoria pra testa então
<mactimes> Neto, Acessa o BIOS do computador, verifica se tem opção de carregar configurações seguras, geralmente está como "load fail-safe settings/configuration" e tenta rodar o teste de memória novamente.
<Neto> ok
<mactimes> Neto, Se minha memória não me trai agora, geralmente, consegue carregar estas configurações com F5 após acessar o BIOS.
<Neto> tipo, aq ui na bios ela é identificada ,      DDR3 1333  - 2048mb/667mht
<mactimes> Neto, Bem, isto é apenas um sinal de que seu computador consegue identificar os módulos de memória instalados nos slots.  Não significa que estejam funcionando.
<Neto> n ão a achei a opção  da  configuração segura, só tem o load default bios
<Neto> :/
<mactimes> Neto, O computador executa diferentes operações com as posições de memória.
<mactimes> Neto, Se alguma dessas operações não funciona corretamente, seu sistema não vai operar normalmente.
<Neto> entendo
<Neto> tipo,  aqui na bios, na parte memory configuration
<Neto> tem uma porrada de cois a
<mactimes> Neto, Se alguma posição de memória estiver defeituosa (por exemplo, não consegue persistência dos valores atribuídos), o defeito só vai se apresentar quando esta posição for utilizada.
<Neto>  será que tenho que mudar algo?
<Neto> só, ai  só trocando ela mesmo né?
<Neto> :/
<mactimes> Neto, Pressione F5 no teclado e verifique se vai pedir confirmação para carregar os valores para "fail safe"
<Neto> ok
<Neto> não   :/
<mactimes> Neto, F9, então para default configuration
<Neto> ok
<mactimes> Neto, Qual a placa-mãe?
<Neto> asrock     m3a770de
<mactimes> F9 funcionou?
<mactimes> Carregou BIOS default?
<Neto> tbm n  :/
<mactimes> Então vai na opção mesmo e dá enter em cima.
<Neto> ok
<mactimes> F10 para salvar
<Neto> blz coloquei
<Neto> vou por pra iniciar o teste de novo
<mactimes> Ok.  Tente fazer o teste de memória antes.  Iniciar o particionador não vai ajudar muito a identificar o problema antes de testar a memória.
<Neto> certo
<Neto>  Connot load  a ramdisk with  an old kernel image
<Neto> deu essa msg denovo
<mactimes> Neto, Está utlizando o 10.10?
<Neto> sim
<mactimes> Neto, Tenta com o CD da versão anterior que você tem aí.
<Neto> ok
<mactimes> Neto, Teste de memória.
<Neto> aff  da o mesmo erro
<mactimes> Neto, Cara, sinceramente, acredito, realmente, que seja algum problema com teus pentes de memória.
<Neto> :/
<mactimes> Neto, Tem mais de um módulo de memória na máquina?  Caso afirmativo, testa com um de cada vez.
<Neto> só 1 mesmo
<mactimes> Bem, aí complica mesmo.
<Neto> pior que n tem ngm no google com o mesmo erro
<Neto> A EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Neto> consegui rodar o teste de memori a
<Neto> com o gparted livecd
<Neto> aff toda bugada essa memoria, já ta  com 30%  de erro
<Neto> será que a memoria ram tem garantia   : O ?
<mactimes> Neto, Tem, claro.  Mesmo que a loja não forneça termo de garantia, as leis de defesa do consumidor lhe garantem, neste caso de bem durável, 90 dias, no mínimo, para troca em caso de defeito.
<Barna-away> Neto, muitas vezes tem incompatibilidade da sua memoria com a placa mãe/processador!
<Barna-away> as vezes ela nem esta com defeito é só incompativel mesmo!
<Neto> barna mas no meu caso acho que ta bugada mesmo
<Neto> to f azendo o teste a qui
<Neto> tipo, já deu 4608 erros
<mactimes> Neto, Se já deu erro, nem precisa mais prosseguir.  Minha recomendação?  Desliga a máquina, remove o módulo de memória, pega uma borracha branca e limpa os contatos.  Reinsere o módulo na máquina e testa novamente, se tornar a dar erro, troca na loja.
<Neto> ok
<Neto>  ----------------------
<Neto> maus tecl ado  estragado     :x
<Neto> mactimes limpei e troquei de slot, mas não deu certo :/
<Neto> vou ter que trocar essa joça mesmo
<NelsonPR> Pessoal, a opção -C no ssh habilita a compressão dos dados trafegados. Qual o método de compressão aplicado? Existe algum outro método de compressão de dados utilizando ssh, que seja mais eficiente que o utilizado por padrão?
<crimeboy> NelsonPR: o algoritmo de compressao eh o mesmo usando no gzip
<crimeboy> vc pode usar o bzip2 que pode ser mais eficiente, usando entao o arquivo precompactado e nao stream compresso
<crimeboy> scp arquivo.bz2 destino
<NelsonPR> crimeboy: Não tinha ideia que era o algorítimo do gzip... É melhor do que eu esperava.
<mactimes> NelsonPR, Apenas para complementar a informação passada pelo crimeboy, o que você busca está nas páginas-manual do ssh.
<NelsonPR> Na verdade, usar o scp não rola pra mim. Gostaria de usar aplicações gráficas através do ssh, daí a pergunta se existia algum outro método mais forte de compressão.
<NelsonPR> mactimes: TKS. Vou dar uma olhada lá pra ver se existe algum outro método mais forte de compressão.
<crimeboy> NelsonPR: tem como regular o Compression level
<crimeboy> NelsonPR: na manpage tem mais info
<crimeboy> se for em LAN acho que tem ate como usar a -X
<mactimes> NelsonPR, YW.
<crimeboy> mas nao sei se é a melhor solucao
<EduardeCalibal>   Acho que vai provocar atraso maior então perdendo o propósito...  Digo, por usar uma compactação mais forte no ssh.
<NelsonPR> crimeboy: Isso mesmo, eu utilizo -X. Funciona bem.
<NelsonPR> EduardeCalibal: por que para uso em LAN, ok, ssh -c -X funciona bem. Já para acesso via internet a coisa começa a capengar.
<EduardeCalibal> Estava lendo no ssh que, como já falaram antes, a compctação deixa mais lenta na rede local.
<EduardeCalibal>   Esta lenta na internet por que realmente é mais lento pela internet, mas em modo texto fica bom.
<EduardeCalibal> A segurança não é importante?
<EduardeCalibal> Sem ela pode ser que hajam opções mais rápidas.
<NelsonPR> Para os testes que estou fazendo a segurança pode ser desprezada, mas no ambiente de produção a segurança não pode ser descartada.
<EduardeCalibal> Então é melhor testar com ela, senão terá uma prática que não pode ser usada na prática...  Que frase estranha.  :D
<NelsonPR> hehehe
<NelsonPR> bom, realizar os testes de desempenho sem preocupação com a segurança não é de todo inútil. Se encontrar um método veloz o suficiente, posso analisar outras alternativas de criptografia dos dados trafegados.
<Patricia> bom dia :D
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser, mas se tratando do SSH que já vem sendo testado a um bom tempo acho que pode já ser o estado da arte para a coisa.
<EduardeCalibal> Bom dia...  Onde mora guria?
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<Patricia> ¬¬
<ffr76> Patricia bom dia ???
<EduardeCalibal> Bem para lá do equador presumo...
<NelsonPR> Patricia: De qual fuso horário você veio?? :-)
<Patricia> Boa tarde
<Patricia> kkkk
<Patricia> pois é errei srrssr
<Patricia> <Patricia> ¬¬
<Patricia> <Patricia> Boa tarde
<NelsonPR> hehehehehe
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que ela estava na cesta.  :D
<Patricia> <Patricia> kkkk
<Patricia> ai gente vcs viu q eu corrigi
<mactimes> EduardeCalibal, Acho qur você quis dizer Meridiano de Greenwich...
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é sesta.
<NelsonPR> huahuahua
<EduardeCalibal> Isso, isso, isso...
<NelsonPR> Ok, ela corrigiu!
<EduardeCalibal> Troquei os nomes também.
<NelsonPR> Mas não deixou de ser engraçado! hehehe
<EduardeCalibal> Esse medidiano nunca soube se o observatório homônimo é nome de alguém ou só o nome do lugar.
<EduardeCalibal> Tipo uma cidade.
<EduardeCalibal> Wikipedia...
<crimeboy> NelsonPR: PR é Paraná?
<Patricia> oi crimeboy :D boa tarde
<EduardeCalibal> É uma cidade...
<crimeboy> oi Patricia, boa ;]
<NelsonPR> crimeboy: Eu acho que sim
<Patricia> :)
<EduardeCalibal> PA é Pará.  tipo para de dizer isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei se é PA.
<EduardeCalibal> ?:D
<EduardeCalibal> PA sim.  :D
<crimeboy> que fome
<crimeboy> comeria um boi
<crimeboy> ou melhor, uma  vaca
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<crimeboy> nunca pensei que fosse sonhar com uma pizza
<mactimes> EduardeCalibal, Greenwich/London/UK
<NelsonPR> crimeboy: ôh loco!!!
<NelsonPR> huahuahua
<EduardeCalibal> mactimes, Já achei no wikipedia antes, mas valeu.
<EduardeCalibal> Observatório Real de Greenwich o responsável pelo nome do dito cujo.
<crimeboy> meu linux ta no horario da baeaaaaaaaaaaaa
<EduardeCalibal> Bá, descobri hoje que os fusíveis dessas peças que compramos não existem no mercado para reposição.
<EduardeCalibal> Os que existem tem o dobro do tamanho da carcaça.
<EduardeCalibal> -.-
<crimeboy> que pećas?
<EduardeCalibal> Fusíveis...  De fontes de impressoras, por exemplo.
<EduardeCalibal> Agora entendo por que tantos conhecidos fazem as medonhas "pontes" ao invés de trocar...
<Patricia> alguem usa bitlbee?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Pessoal, vou "forçar" minha irmã a usar linux, hehe, o windows 7 tá usando a CPU em 100% todo tempo (Intel Celerom 430 1.8Ghz 1Gb RAM).
<Patricia> alguem sabe a fazer assim, enviar msgs offline para pessoas offline
<rafaelsoaresbr> O Linux quando inicia usa uns 100~150Mb de RAM
<Patricia> rafaelsoaresbr ue mas isso o que tem aver aca? :S
<NelsonPR> crimeboy: Olhei no man do ssh_config (que descreve os níveis de compressão). Mas tem uma coisinha chata: Só funciona na versão 1 do protocolo ssh...
<Patricia> rafaelsoaresbr instala deixa bonito q ela vai usar mesmo sem vc querer :)
<Patricia> rafaelsoaresbr entendeu ne? BONITO
<crimeboy> NelsonPR: chato neh
<rafaelsoaresbr> Patricia: uma vez ela falou: "Gostei desse ubunTU"
<rafaelsoaresbr> hehe
<NelsonPR> tá
<rafaelsoaresbr> ela só usa internet mesmo, nada mais que isso
<Patricia> rafaelsoaresbr eu disse BONITO nao precisa nem ser funcional :P
<Alex-Musicman> joguei F-22 aqui de boa, mas acho q os lags deve ser pq o driver de video não suporta aceleração 3D..
<Mr-geek> alguem ai ??
<Mr-geek> como eu faço pra deixar meu ubuntu com akele efeito RGBA nas janelas , tipo edeito glass
<Alex-Musicman> Patricia: <3 =*****
<Patricia> Alex-Musicman srrssrsr
<Alex-Musicman> Patricia: o que houve contigo amore? tinha uns doidos de Patricia tb esses dias atras aheuhaueh
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Alex-Musicman> teu fa clube é maior
<ffr76> Vejam http://wp.clicrbs.com.br/infosfera/tag/linux/
<Patricia> tenho que criar um formulario affFFFF :S
<ffr76> http://wp.clicrbs.com.br/infosfera/tag/ylfm-os/
<ffr76> :>)
<Mr-geek> alguem  ai ??
<Patricia> sim
<Mr-geek> em
<Mr-geek> eu queria
<Mr-geek> saber como[
<Mr-geek> ativar a transparencia RGBA
<Mr-geek> no ubuntu !
<Mr-geek> entende ?
<Patricia> eu nao lembro :P acho q é pelo emeber coisa assim
<Patricia> emerald
<Mr-geek> hum
<Mr-geek> obrigada
<kayros> ola Patricia tudo bem.. ;)
<Patricia> kayros: quase tudo :D
<Patricia> e com vc?
<kayros> de da uma ajuda  como apagar essa linha oq quando eu atualizar da este erro
<kayros> W: Erro GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: As assinaturas a seguir não puderam ser verificadas devido à chave pública não estar disponível:
<Patricia> mmm
<kayros> sabe como remover esta linha..
<Patricia> é o source
<kayros> como fazer
<kayros> dicas.. resrsrs
<Patricia> abre o synaptic
<Patricia> configurações > repositorio
<kayros> ok
<kayros> e depois.. so achar aqui onde esta isso.
<Patricia> outros software ve se esta la
<Patricia> nao
<Patricia> pere
<Patricia> o erro ali e outro
<kayros> entendi..
<kayros> ok.. espero..
<Patricia> abre ai http://blog.welrbraga.eti.br/?p=575
<kayros> ok
<BuChEcHa> eae
<BuChEcHa> alguem ?
<Mr-geek> iae
<Mr-geek> acho q achei o q eu queria
<BuChEcHa> fmz ae ?
<Mr-geek> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/enable-rgba-transparency-in-ubuntu-910.html
<Mr-geek> fmz sim e vc ??
<BuChEcHa>  q isso?
<Mr-geek> é q eu tava procurando como ativar a transparencia rgba no ubuntu
<BuChEcHa> mr como vejo a lista de pessoas aqui?
<Mr-geek> hum .. no meu é alí ->>>
<Mr-geek> em ja volto blz...
<BuChEcHa> blz
<kayros> ok Patricia eu li tudo.. mas da na mesma..
<kayros> continua dando o mesmo erro
<kayros> rro GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: As assinaturas a seguir não puderam ser verificadas devido à chave pública não estar disponível: NO_PUBKEY 4F191A5A8844C542
<BuChEcHa> alguem pode me informar ond fica a lista de pessoas aqui no irc?
<kayros> tem como eu remover esta linha ?
<kayros> no seu lado direito da janela..
<BuChEcHa> sei la como faz
<BuChEcHa> aqui nao tem lista nao
<kayros> Abre a lista do seu lado direito dessa janela.
<kayros> mas tem q ter rsrs
<kayros> deve ter alguma opcao ai.. no lado direito
<kayros> rsr
<kayros> e ai..
<kayros> deu certo agora
<kayros> saiu e entrou..
<BuChEcHa> nada
<kayros> maximiza a janela..
<BuChEcHa> entao
<Andre_Gondim> kayros, essa versão já não provê suporte, tens que atualizar para uma mais nova
<BuChEcHa> nao ta dando
<kayros> ok Andre.. entao essa msg q sai nao tem erro.. pode deixar sair sempre.. ou tem uma forma de remover isso para nao acontecer
<kayros> BuCHecha tenta ver se nao tem uma opcao ai na janela..
<kayros> tem q aparecer a lista sim
<BuChEcHa> é entao to procurando aki kayros
<kayros> depois da barra de rolagem vem a lista
<BuChEcHa> é entao
<BuChEcHa> mas nao ta
<kayros> caraca
<BuChEcHa> é entao
<BuChEcHa> nao sei oq aconteceu
<kayros> clica em janelas.. nas opcoes
<BuChEcHa> dexa eu ver aki
<kayros> ok
<BuChEcHa> entao kayros fui em preferencias e nda
<kayros> caraca... q estranho..
<kayros> remove o chat e instala novamente.. pq isso eh estranho mesmo
<BuChEcHa> to isando o xchat gnome
<BuChEcHa> usando
<kayros> eu tb estou usando ele..
<kayros> remove ele e instala novamente.. eu faco isso quando da algum pau..
<BuChEcHa> vo fazer entao
<kayros> ok
<BuChEcHa> valeu kayros
<BuChEcHa> ja volto
<BuChEcHa> t+
<kayros> ok
<kayros> ate
<BuChEcHa> nossa kayros nada
<BuChEcHa> q foda
<kayros> caraca
<BuChEcHa> entao tipo só aparece aki na esqerda manja
<kayros> tenta passar o cursor ao lado da barra de rolagem..,
<kayros> e ve se da para almpiar algo ali
<BuChEcHa> nada vei
<kayros> caraca
<BuChEcHa> vo instalar outro pra ver oq rola
<kayros> Patricia.. tem alguma forma de ajudar o buchecha
<kayros> meu deveria ter o MIRC para linux.. seria mais facil o IRC
<BuChEcHa> kayros vo tentar em outro
<kayros> ok..
<kayros> blz..
<BuChEcHa> na verdade sou bem azarado pra essas coisas
<BuChEcHa> ja volto
<kayros> calma.. entao somos 2
<kayros> rsrsrrsr
<BuChEcHa> kkkk
<kayros> kkk
<kayros> vai la..
<BuChEcHa> ok
<kayros> e ai deu certo.
<Patricia> voltei
<Patricia> qual cliente esta a usar?
<kayros> ele saiu
<Patricia> :S
<kayros> Patricia me da uma ajuda aqui.. como instalar o OpenAL
<kayros> vc sabe
<Patricia> nunca instalei nao
<kayros> olha o buchecha ai..
<kayros> OK
<Patricia> e to um cadin ocupada ^^
<kayros> ok sorry
<Patricia> BuChEcHa: qual cliente de irc esta usando?
<BuChEcHa> to no br?
<BuChEcHa> nossa manu
<BuChEcHa> KKKK
<kayros> kkkkkkkkkk
<BuChEcHa> o gnome
<BuChEcHa> é isso né
<BuChEcHa> sei la manu
<BuChEcHa> hauahuaha
<kayros> isso ai..
<BuChEcHa> nao apareceu nada aqui
<BuChEcHa> pera
<BuChEcHa> ja volto
<kayros> nada
<BuChEcHa> agora vo fazer outro teste
<Patricia> -BuChEcHa- VERSION xchat 0.26.1 Linux 2.6.35-23-generic [i686]
<Patricia> droga meu Captcha vai dar problema logo agora :(
<gbs> Patricia, !
<gbs> já fugiu da escola?
<Patricia> gbs: :S
<Patricia> o professor me tocou da sala :(
<gbs> :S engraçado d+ esse emoticon
<BuChEcHa> ae
<BuChEcHa> kayros
<BuChEcHa> se tae?
<BuChEcHa> consegui manu mas no outro xchat
<Pskol> Patricia, te juro q eu tinha lido "o professor me tocou na sala"
<Patricia> gbs: Captcha de 20 srsrsr caracteris sao muitos?
<gbs> Patricia, to usando um BNC aqui, 'bic' o nome
<gbs> sao
<Patricia> mm
<gbs> 5 caracteres já é mto pra mim ;x
<Patricia> Pskol: :S
<Pskol> @@
<Pskol> rsss
<gbs> captcha só existe pra ser burlado
<Patricia> kkkkk
<kayros> buchecha  patricia te perguntou <Patricia> -BuChEcHa- VERSION xchat 0.26.1 Linux 2.6.35-23-generic [i686]
<BuChEcHa> nossa
<BuChEcHa> me desculpe é q sou novo nisso aki
<BuChEcHa> kkkk
<gbs> Linux burnedleaf 2.6.36-020636-generic #201010210905 SMP Thu Oct 21 10:17:53 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<BuChEcHa> fala verdade nao sei
<gbs> 2.6.36 rulez
<BuChEcHa> kayros
<kayros> diz.. buchecha
<BuChEcHa> ond vjo isso
<BuChEcHa> pera q vo olhar
<kayros> clica ai na janela em ajuda depois modelo.. e ve qual q vc usa
<kayros> ajuda depois sobre
<kayros> eu uso este Linux 2.6.36-1-generic [i686/1.00GHz/SMP]
<kayros> Charset: UTF-8 Renderer: Pango
<kayros> Compiled: Apr 24 2010
<BuChEcHa> se ta falando
<BuChEcHa> do sistema ou do chat?
<kayros> eh
<BuChEcHa> o meu é esse ultimo
<BuChEcHa> 10.10
<kayros> ok..
<BuChEcHa> agora ta aparecenco a lista kayros
<kayros> o meu eh 10.04.1 meu ubuntu
<kayros> legal..\
<BuChEcHa> mas pq troquei o xchat
<kayros> arre
<kayros> ok
<kayros> legal..
<BuChEcHa> legal
<BuChEcHa> to nesse ultimo
<kayros> linux eh froid para nao dizer outra coisa
<kayros> kkkkk
<BuChEcHa> eu tentei usar o arch mas nen rolou ... kayros
<BuChEcHa> mas agora esse to me adaptando melhor
<BuChEcHa> mas apanho muito ainda
<kayros> acho q todos apanham com linux..
<kayros> eh o mais normal eh isso.. mesmo.. levar surra
<kayros> rsrsrs
<BuChEcHa> hauahuha
<BuChEcHa> Pior em manu
<BuChEcHa> mas to me virando aki
<BuChEcHa> ae entrei aqui pra interagir mais com vcs e o linux
<BuChEcHa> hauhauha
<BuChEcHa> bem massa
<kayros> eh isso.. o negocio eh se virar mesmo.. pq nao tem muitas opcoes.. se bem q opcoes tem varias.. mas tudo mau informado para proceder
<kayros> rsrs
<BuChEcHa> a sim mas se usa faz tempo ja nao usa?
<kayros> eu usei linux a muitos anos e odiei.. depois eu resolvi intalar esse para ver se tinham melhorado .. e vi q melhorou muito..
<kayros> mas faz pouco tempo q estou usando o ubuntu
<BuChEcHa> legall
<BuChEcHa> eu gostei
<kayros> eu tb gostei .. mas para quem usa intel.. eh ruim..
<kayros> intel esta na lista negra do linux..
<kayros> eles nao fornecem driver para linux.. entao fica dificil..
<kayros> os q a intel disponibiliza sao um lixo.. rsr
<BuChEcHa> mas me fala
<BuChEcHa> se usa  só o linux ou dentro do win?
<kayros> nao.. eu tenho ele separado.. do meu xp.. todos em particoes independentes
<BuChEcHa> a si
<BuChEcHa> a sim
<kayros> mas quer saber funciona tudo igual..
<BuChEcHa> tendi
<BuChEcHa> pior em
<kayros> dentro do xp ou fora
<BuChEcHa> tendi
<BuChEcHa> mas bacana
<kayros> nao vi diferenca..
<BuChEcHa> legal
<BuChEcHa> ou em fala uma coisa
<BuChEcHa> to tentando mudar a cor da letra aki
<kayros> diz
<BuChEcHa> nao ta saindo aki
<BuChEcHa> ae ta saindo q cor?
<kayros> aqui normal.
<kayros> seu nick.. vc diz..
<kayros> azul
<BuChEcHa> a sim
<BuChEcHa> e as letras
<kayros> negrito..
<BuChEcHa> a cor
<BuChEcHa> ?
<kayros> preta
<BuChEcHa> preto?
<kayros> rsrs
<BuChEcHa> ué
<kayros> claro..
<BuChEcHa> hauahuaha
<kayros> uhauha
<BuChEcHa> dexa eu ver aki
<kayros> nao vai colocar rosa em.. rsrsrs
<kayros> kkkkkkk
<kayros> assim vao te identificar facil. rsrsr
<BuChEcHa> hauahuha
<BuChEcHa> e agora
<kayros> a mesma coisa
<BuChEcHa> aki aparece de uma cor só tdu
<BuChEcHa> hauhauha
<kayros> meu nao inventa mais para ai.. depois da pau vc nao sabe pq..
<kayros> aqui eh linux..
<kayros> rsrsrs
<kayros> so da erros quanto mais mexer
<kayros> rsrs
<BuChEcHa> nossa manu nao sei se com vc acontece isso tbm
<BuChEcHa> meu linux só dorme manu
<BuChEcHa> e a hora nao consigo acertar
<BuChEcHa> q merda
<kayros> rsrrss
<BuChEcHa> se mora ond manu?
<kayros> normal.
<BuChEcHa> nao mas o seu é assim ?
<kayros> vc deveria ter instalado.. o linux 10.04
<BuChEcHa> é bom ele ?
<kayros> o 10.10 tem uns paus..
<BuChEcHa> é entao
<BuChEcHa> manu
<BuChEcHa> ou vc tc d qual estado?
<kayros> sou de sp./.
<kayros> mas estou na praia..
<BuChEcHa> capital?
<BuChEcHa> nossa show
<kayros> sim capital
<BuChEcHa>  a sim foi passar uns dias ae?
<kayros> eh tenho casa aqui tb.. entao resolvi vir para ca
<BuChEcHa> a sim
<BuChEcHa> mas vc é novo
<BuChEcHa> estuda trabalha sei la
<kayros> sou novo.. acho q sou neh rsrrsrss
<kayros> kkkkkkk
<kayros> 30
<BuChEcHa> hauhauhauah
<kayros> e vc
<BuChEcHa> legal eu tbm
<BuChEcHa> mas amanha faço 31
<BuChEcHa> kkkk
<kayros> legal. de onde vc eh
<BuChEcHa> to em campinas
<kayros> tenho um tio ai q eh dermato. e da aulas em facu ai tb
<BuChEcHa> a sim
<BuChEcHa> legal
<BuChEcHa> aki é gostoso
<BuChEcHa> gosto daqui
<kayros> legal sim.. mas tb nem falo com ele.. rsrsr to nem ai..
<BuChEcHa> mas nao sou daqui nao sou de minas
<BuChEcHa> se trabalha com q?
<kayros> eu nao gosto muito de interior nao..
<kayros> tenho familiaem minas tb...
<BuChEcHa> noaé
<BuChEcHa> nossa q massa q lugar de minas
<kayros> fabrico equipamentos para aquariofilia marinha.
<kayros> meu estamos usando o chat para resolver coisas e falar de ouytras coisas
<BuChEcHa> ok
<kayros> aqui eh so para resolver buxas do bendito linux rsrsrsr
<BuChEcHa> to ligado
<kayros> uberaba
<BuChEcHa> pode cre
<BuChEcHa> legal
<kayros> minha familiaeh mais atiga de minas..
<BuChEcHa> nossa vo tentar da uma jeito nesse negocio aqui q o linux dorme
<BuChEcHa> tendi
<kayros> da epoca do inperio.. rsrsrs do tempo do zagaia..
<BuChEcHa> tendi
<BuChEcHa> mas legal manu
<kayros> vou reinciar aqui depois eu volto..
<BuChEcHa> ainda bem q rolo esse aqui
<BuChEcHa> ta bem melhor
<BuChEcHa> blz kayrus
<kayros> legal..
<BuChEcHa> ops kayros
<kayros> ok Buchecha
<kayros> ;)
<BuChEcHa> vai la
<kayros> ok
<BuChEcHa> hauhaua
<Mr_Geek> alguem ?
<Mr_Geek> nossa fiz uma cagada tremenda aki em !
<Mr_Geek> tenho q formata
<Mr_Geek> kkkkkkkkkk
<Mr_Geek> fui ...
<yro_anjos> Patricia, boa tarte!
<yro_anjos> tarde!
<BuChEcHa> alguem pode me ajudar
<BuChEcHa> meu ubuntu dorme
<BuChEcHa> nao sei oq fazer
<EduardeCalibal> BuChEcHa, quando diz dorme é por que ele entra em ibernação e não volta mais?
<EduardeCalibal> Putz...
<yro_anjos> EduardeCalibal, kkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Já tinha saido.
<EduardeCalibal> Oi.  Diga?
<yro_anjos> Atualizaei meu SO e ele removeu tudo
<EduardeCalibal> Tudo oque?
<yro_anjos> atualizei
<EduardeCalibal> Arquivos teus?
<yro_anjos> Tenho o Maverick instalado em uma outra partição e atualizei ele e removeu tudo ate no GRUB
<EduardeCalibal> Deve ter apenas removido as configurações do grub
<EduardeCalibal> Pode confirmar isso montando as demais partições e vendo o que tem nelas.
<yro_anjos> Não inicio mais ele
<EduardeCalibal> CD de inicialização.
<yro_anjos> Dentro do diretório boot: grub  memtest86+.bin  memtest86+_multiboot.bin
<yro_anjos> sim tenho
<EduardeCalibal> Mas algum sistema já esta carregando?
<yro_anjos> este
<yro_anjos> 10.04
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.  E o outro, o Maverik foi instalado e desapareceu, é isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei bem como o grub lida com os nomes das partições.  Mas pode criar uma entrada lá no menu para iniciar pelo outro sistema.
<yro_anjos> Ele não estar na lista do grub  e olhando os arquivos do diretório boot ele não tem a img
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, deve estar na outra partição, consegue mota-la?
<yro_anjos> monto normal...
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, nessa outra tem o boot também, deve estar nela.
<yro_anjos> certo, olhe o que tem nela:  grub  memtest86+.bin  memtest86+_multiboot.bin
<EduardeCalibal> Essa é a outra?
<yro_anjos> aque estar o 10.10
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, pode reinstalar a imagem, faz parte do processo configurar o grub.
<EduardeCalibal> Com o apt-get install --reinstall
<EduardeCalibal> Mas o fato de não estar ai já indica algum problema.
<EduardeCalibal> Teve erros durante a instalação?
<yro_anjos> Me ensinaram um outro procedimento porém não conseguir
<yro_anjos> EduardeCalibal, estava tudo normal até que decidir atualizar
<EduardeCalibal> Comigo é assim também...
<EduardeCalibal> Quase todos os problemas do meu sistema surgem após eu resolver atualizar algo...
<yro_anjos> Baixei todas as atualizações...
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos aqui...  No início do grub, em cada linha de opção tem um root alguma coisa, ali indica o disco, precisa adicionar o outro disco nesta lista.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem um comando do dpkg que te permite instalar no sistema que não esta rodando.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas primeiro vai precisar ter o pacote ai.
<EduardeCalibal> O da imagem do kernell que vai para o outro disco.
<EduardeCalibal> Partição, como for...
<yro_anjos> Certo, me enrolei todo...
<EduardeCalibal> Vai ter que ter o pacote que quer instalar no outro sistema de qualquer forma.
<EduardeCalibal> Quer tentar rodar ele por chroot?
<EduardeCalibal> E atualizar pelo terminal a imagem que parece estar faltando.
<yro_anjos> montei ele pelo chroot mais na hora de baixar ele não detectou a net
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, precisa primeiro montar algumas conexões, digamos assim...
<EduardeCalibal> Antes de montar o chroot.
<EduardeCalibal> Precisa montar com --bind no /dev
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que tem outro...
<EduardeCalibal> Me deu branco agora.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver se tenho registro disso.  Momento.
<yro_anjos> montei proc / sys/ dev pts
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Ainda assim não funcionou?
<yro_anjos> usei o apt-get mais a net não conectou
<yro_anjos> da falha na rede
<EduardeCalibal> Se o kernell carregado é o seu, se montou o dev com bind ele já deveria estar com rede na hora.
<EduardeCalibal> Como fez para montar o dev?
<yro_anjos> sudo mount -o bind /dev /mount/point/dev
<EduardeCalibal> E o /mount/point/dev corresponde ao seu disco montado, a partição foi montada em /mount/point?
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui se eu montasse em /a esse comando apontaria para /a/dev
<yro_anjos> mount/point => um end. qualquer para a partição
<EduardeCalibal> É, onde montou.
<EduardeCalibal> /mnt/a por exemplo.
<EduardeCalibal> Montou ele ai?
<EduardeCalibal> Em /mount/point?
<yro_anjos> sim ele ta montado
<EduardeCalibal> Neste local, /mount/point/?
<yro_anjos> montado em /media/qualquercoisa/dev
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, deve apontar para esse local.
<EduardeCalibal> Se for /media/qualquercoisa devera fazer o bind para /media/qualquercoisa/dev
<EduardeCalibal> Antes de dar o chroot.
<Mr-geek> alguem ai me ajuda ? (eu presiso de um gravador de imagem iso pa ubuntu ! sugestões?
<EduardeCalibal> O mesmo para os demais binds
<EduardeCalibal> Mr-geek, tenho esse problema mas não para ISO simples.  Apenas quando são múltiplas seções.  Se for simples acho que pode usar o dd.
<yro_anjos> EduardeCalibal, em pvt descrefir tudo o que foi pedido para fazer...
<YuriBokaleff4y69>  oi
<YuriBokaleff4y69>  blz man
<Mr-geek> dd?
<Mr-geek> onde baixo ele ?
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: falae manel
<vitorlobo> fala maeno mr geek
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: fala homossexual =)
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que deve estar ai.
<EduardeCalibal> Não tem o comando dd?
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: HOMEM sexual vc confundio
<EduardeCalibal> Se não tiver tem nos repositórios.
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: ahahahahah
<Mr-geek> mas tipo meu drive de cd/dvd é ruim pra cassete !
<EduardeCalibal> Bom ele vai dar erro se der erro, não importa qual programa use ai...  :-/
<vitorlobo> Patricia: boa noite paty =]
<EduardeCalibal> Com dd o comando ficaria: dd if=<origem> of=<destino>
<EduardeCalibal> origem é o dispositivo e destino o arquivo iso.
<Mr-geek> não eu queria um de interface grafica
<Mr-geek> é melhor
<EduardeCalibal> Só não sei se essa imagem gerada é iso.
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...
<EduardeCalibal> Tem vários.
<EduardeCalibal> Tentou o k3b?
<EduardeCalibal> Para gnome, não lembro mais o nome agora...
<vitorlobo> cambadazada do linux
<Mr-geek> é q eu baixei o openSUSE , pow 4 giga e poco , ai deu um problémasso aki no meu ubuntu , ai vou formatar ele , e não quero perder o iso do openSUSE né demoro demais pra baixar!
<vitorlobo> cambadazada do linux vamos baixar age3 e jogar geral via ip um dia desses?
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: q q se axa manel?
<EduardeCalibal> Não precisa formatar, remaneja os arquivos e instala.
<Mr-geek> vitorlobo : q q é esse age3 ??
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: não to por dentro do assunto
<EduardeCalibal> Eu costumo remanejar tudo para uma diretório só.
<vitorlobo> age of empires 3 ue
<EduardeCalibal> Mas faz tempo que não chego a tanto.
<Mr-geek> Eduarde :  como assim ?
<EduardeCalibal> Cria uma pasta, isso por terminal ou durante a instalação.
<EduardeCalibal> Pega todo o conteúdo do seu disco e move para um local.  Pressupondo que você não tenha /home separado.
<Mr-geek> hum..
<Mr-geek> hum .. continua..
<EduardeCalibal> Se tiver um /home separado seus arquivos não serão atingidos, salvo se formatar o /home.
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: da gente jogar age3 geral aqui qualquer dia desses?
<Mr-geek> ata sei
<Mr-geek> mas é q eu quero formatar mesmo , fiz muita bagunça nele
<EduardeCalibal> Ao remanejar equivale a ter formatado com a vantagem de não lembrar depois que apagou algo que não deveria...
<Mr-geek> é q eu tava tentando abilitar a transparendia do RGBA no ubuntu
<EduardeCalibal> Cria uma pasta como "antigos arquivos" e joga tudo lá.  Depois instala sem apagar.
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: pode ser =)
<EduardeCalibal> Nem sei para que serve isso, aquilo das janelas?
<Mr-geek> é sei disso tenho q arrumar um pendrive ! minha mãe perdeu o meu affs
<Mr-geek> nossa tipo acho muito loko
<Mr-geek> janelas assim
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: dai jogamo com a patricia tbm se vc n se importar
<vitorlobo> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui uso apenas por funcionalidade e não por recursos, digamos, cosméticos.  Então mal conheço o nome desses recursos.
<Mr-geek> tipo assim ve se me entende : eu quero deixa meu pc tipo esse aki :   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nF2rT3AQVc&feature=fvsr
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: vou adorar adentrar-me nos portões dela =)
<Mr-geek> ta vendo esse tem
<Mr-geek> tema*
<Mr-geek> q lokooo
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: ja gosto dessa conversa ae
<EduardeCalibal> Para mim parece um terminal verde...
<EduardeCalibal> :-o
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkk
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: vou ficar só tirando e botando meus soldadinhos pra dentro do territorio dela =P
<EduardeCalibal> Parece que a guria aquela do StarCraft contaminou o sistema todo...
<EduardeCalibal> Parasitando tudo.
<Mr-geek> tipo é sim mas vc viu q o menu e etc.. são transparente e não de cor sólid
<Mr-geek> sólida*
<EduardeCalibal> Eu vi.
<Mr-geek> então
<Mr-geek> como faço isso
<EduardeCalibal> Já vi algo assim rodando em PC com kde.
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal: guria do starcraft?
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei, é um recurso cosmetico.
<Mr-geek> procurei pra cassete em
<Mr-geek> hum
<EduardeCalibal> Aquela que é parasitada pelos Zergs e vira um deles.
<Mr-geek> kkkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> A rainha, acho.
<EduardeCalibal> Kerygan?
<vitorlobo> tamo falando de age of empire 3 rapaz
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei o nome...
<vitorlobo> porra de starcraft
<vitorlobo> :S
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<Patricia> vitorlobo: que?
<vitorlobo> Patricia: boa noite
<vitorlobo> =D
<Patricia> estou ocupada
<vitorlobo> Patricia: se vc tiver tempo, um dia desses ae....vamos jogar age3?
<EduardeCalibal> Age é o único jogo que vi fazerem o algoritmo usado por seres humanos quando se encontram e não conseguem decidir quem vai para qual lado, ai ficam os dois indo para o mesmo lado sempre...
<vitorlobo> eu vc, eo povo aqui
<Patricia> <vitorlobo> geekSapiens: dai jogamo com a patricia tbm se vc n se importar
<Mr-geek> em mas então me diz ai onde posso baixar e como instalar akelas barrinhas q mostra o meu ip , cpu , etc...
<Patricia> vitorlobo nao gosto jogos
<vitorlobo> Patricia: nenhum?
<Patricia> nao
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: ela gosta de ir direto ao ponto rsrs
<EduardeCalibal> Aquilo são applets acho.
<geekSapiens> sem joguinhos u.u
<vitorlobo> Patricia: poxa =\
<vitorlobo> Patricia: ta bem entao
<vitorlobo> :S
<Patricia> geekSapiens: respeite ok?
<EduardeCalibal> Vamos jogar tremulous?  Oo
<EduardeCalibal> Quero alguns flags.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<geekSapiens> Patricia: foi falta de respeito?
<Patricia> geekSapiens foi
<geekSapiens> Patricia: não foi não =) apenas repeti oq vc disse ^^
<EduardeCalibal> GeekSapiens não esta sendo muito sapiens hoje...
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: é manel vc anda jogando pesado com a patricia
<vitorlobo> :S
<geekSapiens> EduardeCalibal: vem pra porrada o/
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei conjugar em latim...
<Patricia> off topic ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<vitorlobo> Patricia: estou frustrado vc n é nerd =\
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> Todos somos, apenas uns não desabrocharam...  :D
<Patricia> que papo mais besta o de vcs hein
<Patricia> affs
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<Mr-geek> oO
<Mr-geek> KKKKK
<EduardeCalibal> Pressão lá no Rio esta estourando por aqui.
<vitorlobo> guerra hein
<vitorlobo> altos tanques de guerra
<vitorlobo> moh clima de cs
<EduardeCalibal> É só pressão.  Mas a gurizada esta fugindo mesmo.
<Mr-geek> nossa kkkk
<EduardeCalibal> O exército só emprestou equipamento e esta ajudando com a parte de inteligência.
<EduardeCalibal> De qualquer forma é o exército.
<EduardeCalibal> Modo de falar, parece que o pessoal lá é da marinha.
<Mr-geek> nossa esse negócio de guerra acho muito massa
<EduardeCalibal> Não tem nada de massa ali...
<vitorlobo> a policia n entra naquela favela tem 10 anos
<vitorlobo> pelo dificil acesso
<Mr-geek> mas não guerra de favela , guerra tipo 2 guerra mundial etc..
<EduardeCalibal> O cara toma um tiro e fica o resto da vida pagando...  Família pagando, estado pagando...
<Mr-geek> gosto de jogo batlefield por q ? kkk
<Mr-geek> call of duty etc.. muito lokoo
<EduardeCalibal> Esses negócios não testei ainda por wine...
<EduardeCalibal> Estava querendo um simuladores espacial como o X2 mas com opções de sair da nave e ir nos planetas.
<EduardeCalibal> Ia ser massa.
<Mr-geek> kkkkkk
<Mr-geek> é sim
<Mr-geek> muitoo
<EduardeCalibal> Tem um da Microsoft acho, mas é mais focado em combates.
<Mr-geek> hum qq lokoo
<Mr-geek> eu gosto de jogo de guerra
<EduardeCalibal> Ha guerras e guerras.
<EduardeCalibal> Por exemplo, no Iraque o pessoal matava civis até em casamentos e diziam que era uma guerra...
<Mr-geek> akelas armas antigas muito massa , tipo callofduty 2 -> clássico!
<Mr-geek> filmes de guerra , cara gosto muito
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tocar serviço aqui...  Tudo atrasado.  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Mr-geek> kkkkk
<Mr-geek> flw
<Mr-geek> quem ai gosto de harry poter??
<Mr-geek> iae galeraaaa
<Mr-geek> kd tudo0 mund0?
<Testando_Ubuntu> tenho o nokia 1508i e não consigo acessar a net usando ubuntu pois preciso do wvdial mas no lucid não vem instalado e sequer está listado no synaptic para eu criar un script de download e baixar com wget do windows como eu instalo o wvdial?
<Mr-geek> nossa q loucura
<Mr-geek> kkkk
<Silveira> Boa noite a todos
<Mr-geek> boaa
<Mr-geek> iae ! Tudo bom ?
<Silveira> tudo
<Silveira> acabei de instalar o linux e estou gostando munto do que estou vendo
<Mr-geek> eu to gostando tb em
<Mr-geek> tanto q to fussando já é a 4 fez q vou formatar
<Mr-geek> por q fiz umas cagada aki
<Mr-geek> kkkkkk
<Mr-geek> fussando é q se aprende!
<Mr-geek> kkkkkk
<Silveira> kkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> linux rulaz
<Silveira> eu formatei meu pc e estou apenas com o linux
<vitorlobo> somos 2
<juizmill> boa noite
<Mr-geek> Silvkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> kk*
<Silveira> boa noite
<Silveira> so assim para aprender
<juizmill> galera alguem sabe o comando para atualizar o morilla
<Mr-geek> boa noite juizmill
<Mr-geek> kkkk
<juizmill> firefozx
<Mr-geek> o mozilla
<Mr-geek> hum
<juizmill> isso
<Mr-geek> pera ai
<juizmill> ok
<vitorlobo> Silvera: passe 1 mes com linux ..espera a abstinencia do windows passar
<vitorlobo> q vc n volta no windows nunca mais
<juizmill> verdade
<juizmill> fiquei com o linux 1 semana
<juizmill> e num quero saber de windows
<Mr-geek> eu nunca mais quero o windows ! éca
<Silveira> o problema é quando se é viciado em games
<Mr-geek> isso é verdade
<vitorlobo> num tem brema nenhum
<Mr-geek> games é coisa do capeta
<Silveira> ainda bem que conto com meu PS3
<vitorlobo> instala ae o PlayOnLinux
<vitorlobo> e roda a porra toda
<juizmill> mas o wine ajuda muito
<Testando_Ubuntu> só contuniando... estou pesquisando no google faz 3 meses.
<Mr-geek> por isso o linux tem fama de sistema de programador e de hacker !
<Silveira> mas se quero aprender algo é melhor eu manter o linux
<Mr-geek> o linux é alem de ser gratis é fenomenal
<Mr-geek> e pod atualizar tranquilo
<vitorlobo> felomental
<vitorlobo> felomenal
<vitorlobo> aauhauhauha
<juizmill> e ai alguem sabe o comando para atualizar o mozilla firefox para a versao atual
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> se entendeu pow
<Mr-geek> kkkkk
<vitorlobo> pra quê office? temo o BRoffice
<vitorlobo> o OpenOffice
<Silveira> sim... eu ja instalei o suse uma vez mas nao gostei
<vitorlobo> pra que game? temo a bronha da madrugada
<vitorlobo> :S
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: ms office é muito melhor =)
<Silveira> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk bronha é foda
<Mr-geek> vai atualizar o windows 7 depois de crackeado ! jkkkk , eu tinha windows 7 eu mesmo crackeava , e falo o linux é o0 cara meu , não tem pra ninguem , roda em qualquer carróça e ainda fica uma beleza !
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: depende de qto dinheiro vc tem
<vitorlobo> :P
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: o meu office foi 150 reais dividido em 3 vezes... qualquer um paga =)
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: com dinheiro, até vc pode virar uma mulher de repente
<geekSapiens> na loja onde comprei dividem até 12 vezes!
<Silveira> eu tenho sorte pq tenho uma Key do win 7 original que eu ganhei
<Silveira> mas nao curti muito o win 7
<Silveira> mesmo com o windows eu utilizava o Broffice
<vitorlobo> rapai
<vitorlobo> é o seguinte
<vitorlobo> se vc quer virar boiola
<Mr-geek> kkkkk
<Mr-geek> e sem falar q pod atualizar tranquilo , e ainda melhor sempre, EU DISSE SEMPRE tem atualizações disponiveis ! melhorando o desempenho e sua segurança !
<vitorlobo> n seja meio boiola
<Mr-geek> eu prefiro linux kkkkkk
<Mr-geek> kd o povo gente boa?
<vitorlobo> seja boiola de vez
<vitorlobo> se vc quer virar playboy
<vitorlobo> merma coisa
<vitorlobo> agora se vc quer usar windows
<vitorlobo> use aquela porra de vez
<vitorlobo> linux merma coisa
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> EU SÓ USO LINUXX
<vitorlobo> amém irmão
<vitorlobo> vamo pro céu
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> vitorlobo : se é pra da risada em kkkkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> agora
<vitorlobo> se é pra usar linux
<vitorlobo> por modismo
<vitorlobo> pra dizer  haha otário uso linux
<vitorlobo> a vai tomar no cu
<Silveira> para que a pirataria se existe programas gratuitos
<vitorlobo> :S
<Mr-geek> blz , eu PROMETO q eu só vou usar LINUX KKKKKKKK
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkk
<Testando_Ubuntu> tenho o nokia 1508i e não consigo acessar a internet usando ubuntu pois preciso do wvdial mas o lucid não tem instalado e sequer está listado no synaptic para eu criar un script de download e baixar com wget do windows como eu instalo o wvdial?
<Mr-geek> rrrachando aki
<Mr-geek> ai gente ajuda o Testando_Ubuntu ai en vez de ficar falando abóbrinha !
<Mr-geek> se eu soubesse eu ajudaria !
<Mr-geek> kkkkk
<vitorlobo> Testando_ubuntu: pra q vc usa ubuntu?
<Mr-geek> boa pergunta !
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkk
<Testando_Ubuntu> resumindo como eu baixo um programa e suas dependências linux pelo windows e instalo no linux?
<vitorlobo> se eu fosse você
<vitorlobo> eu jogava esse cell fora
<vitorlobo> cell q so pega em windows
<vitorlobo> q porra é essa
<Silveira> alguem sabe um programa para fazer download de mp3 para o ubuntu ?
<vitorlobo> :S
<andersonsg> o teste vc tem q configurar o dial do chip e ñ do aparelho
<Mr-geek> eu tb , pow , vamo fala a verdade , pra q cell ? arruma um Notbook logo se quer mesmo ir pra frente !
<Silveira> ou instala o android no cell
<Mr-geek> mas como seu nick diz : testando ubuntu
<Silveira> que é um sistema muito louco para os celulares
<vitorlobo> se é pra rodar linux pra ficar simulando windows num poe linux nao caraio
<vitorlobo> deixa kela merda de windows mermo
<Mr-geek> ele é um curioso e ta testando ta no caminho serto !
<vitorlobo> nessa pourra ai
<Testando_Ubuntu> o nokia 1508i é uma modem da embratel
<Silveira> concorto Mr-geek so assim para descobrir as coisas boas da vida
<Mr-geek> vitorlobo : Tu fumo uma maconha é ? kkkkkkkkk  -> o0 cara to muito loko hoje !
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> pourra
<vitorlobo> veja so
<vitorlobo> nego entra..testando ubuntu
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> a PRIMEIRA COISA Q O FILHO DA truta pergunta
<vitorlobo> é como instalar o windows
<vitorlobo> no ubuntu
<Silveira> nossa... depois de 3 horas instalei a porcaria do amsn! kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Testando_Ubuntu> estou testando o ubuntu porque queso saber se posso apagar o windows e ficar só com ele
<vitorlobo> pra rodar a porra do celular dele
<Mr-geek> TRUTA  KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<vitorlobo> a vai tomar ......
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Testando_Ubuntu> mas sem internet não dá
<Mr-geek> Repito : Filho da truta -<<  kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> rrachei aki
<vitorlobo> silveira: tira isso rapai poe o EMESENE
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> silveira: é bem melhor
<Mr-geek> é mesmo
<Mr-geek> falo verdade
<Silveira> agora fudeu.. la vai mas 3 horas para instalar
<Silveira> kkkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> e tb kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> po
<vitorlobo> emesene é rapido
<Testando_Ubuntu> eu não quero instalar o windows no ubuntu! quero que o ubuntu reconheça minha modem
<Mr-geek> é mesmo cara fui add um contato , coisa de 5 segundos , vai fazer isso no windows live , demora um tempão kkkkkkk
<Silveira> obrigado pela dica vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> Testando_Ubuntu: ja visitou tio google? deve ter uma solution
<andersonsg> o ubunto reconhece automáticamente
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> tio google
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkk
<juizmill> galera ajuda aqui como atualiza o firefox
<Mr-geek> juizmill : ve ai se ajuda :  http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Instalar-atualizar-MozillaFirefox-e-Thunderbird/
<Trovic> juizmill, de quanto é sua net
<Mr-geek> galera hoje aki ta massa em , tenho q confessar o lugarzinhoo lokoo em , muito filé aki ! kkkk
<Testando_Ubuntu>  vitorlobo: já visitei sim e tem muitas pessoas com o mesmo problema que o meu.
<vitorlobo> Silveira: qualquer coisa tu abre o terminal e poe sudo apt-get install emesene
<Silveira> vitorlobo: instalei o emesene em menos de 2 minutos...
<Mr-geek> é entrei no linux por q gosto desse negócio de console hihihihi kkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> Testando_Ubuntu: encaixa o cell no usb, abre o Sistema > administração > drivers adicionais e vê se aparece algum pra instalar
<Trovic> Testando_Ubuntu, vai na ubuntu-forum
<Mr-geek> boa dica!
<Testando_Ubuntu> Trovic:  já passei por lá.
<vitorlobo> Testando_Ubuntu: encaixa o cell no pc, e instala o hardInfo , e diz qual driver q é q percura na net....  ou digita no terminal sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<Testando_Ubuntu> então resolvi passar por aqui e tentar uma ajua live.
<Silveira> vitorlobo: qual programa é melhor para fazer download de mp3 no linux ?
<Testando_Ubuntu> não posso. o ubuntu não acessa a internet.
<vitorlobo> se nao acessa a net
<vitorlobo> Q PORRA Q TU TA ONLINE?
<vitorlobo> é telepatia?
<vitorlobo> o.O
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Silveira> ele esta no windows
<Silveira> kkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> ai caraio
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> vitorlobo : Q PORRA TU TÁ ONLINE kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> Testando_Ubuntu: isso é 3g?
<Mr-geek> o calma ai kkkkkkk
<Testando_Ubuntu> só preciso saber como baixar um programa linux e suas dependências pelo windows e para instalar no linux, se funcionar direito pretendo formatar o windows e ficar só com o linux.
<Testando_Ubuntu> estou no windows...^^
<Silveira> testando_ubuntu faz assim se vc tiver com o windows
<Trovic> Testando_Ubuntu, ja tentou rodar o live cd e ve se o ubuntu reconhece sua net
<Silveira> instala o virtual pc no baixaki
<Testando_Ubuntu> é considerado 2,5G
<Silveira> ele ira emular um computador dentro do windows e ai vc instala o linux que vc tiver afim
<Testando_Ubuntu> o ubuntu já está instalado numa partução mas não reconheceu.
<vitorlobo> Silveira: pra mp3 eu ainda n testei mas tem o vuze
<vitorlobo> que é basicamente aquele azureus
<vitorlobo> pra torrent
<Mr-geek> q um bom mesmo é o vmware workstation 7 , ótimo
<Testando_Ubuntu> *partição
<Silveira> obrigado vitorlobo
<Mr-geek> pra virtualização o mais digamos assim pofissional é o vmware !
<Mr-geek> q eu conheço
<vitorlobo> Silveira: a parte boa, é que vc pode pegar filme porno ( aqueles arquivos q vc baixa e por engano vem virus + filme porno e q vc fica putu )
<vitorlobo> Silveira: o virus n roda n S.O LINUX mermo...dai a parte boa fica com vc
<Trovic> qual o o chipset da sua placa de rede
<vitorlobo> dai vc fica menos putu
<jxajro_> boa noite...
<Silveira> ah eu ja passei da idade de ficar procurando porno na net....
<Silveira> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jxajro_> alguém sabe porque o pidgin fica desconectando a tora hora?
<Mr-geek> é por isso q eu uso linuxx porra de virus pra windows tem milhoes e prra linux ??? nunca ouvi falar!
<vitorlobo> Silveira: um de vez em quando pra apimentar a relação
<vitorlobo> e tal
<vitorlobo> hein
<vitorlobo> =D
<Silveira> ah por isso que eu vou a um puteiro
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> nunca gostei de pombo...n é pq to no linux q vou gostar de pombo
<Silveira> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> maldito pidgin
<vitorlobo> :S
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> windows é de viado
<Mr-geek> eu so é macho
<Mr-geek> pinguinzão
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> na verdade
<andersonsg> existem sim virus para linux
<Silveira> testando_Ubuntu qual é a conf do seu computador?
<jxajro_> maldito mesmo...mas bem que podia funcionar melhor
<Mr-geek> sim mas é rraros
<Trovic> Testando_Ubuntu, qual o o chipset da sua placa de rede
<jxajro_> agora ele nao fica mais conectado...apaga do zero
<vitorlobo> pelo menos o lixo do meu intelbrass funfa no ubuntu
<vitorlobo> =D
<Silveira> ele esta lagado por isso que nao responde
<vitorlobo> essas bosta de nokia
<Testando_Ubuntu> só sei o comando para linux
<Silveira> e a porcaria do meu speedy telefonica tb funciona
<jxajro_> mesmo depois desse wlm
<Silveira> isso pq eu ja fui tec speedy
<Testando_Ubuntu> nokia
<Mr-geek> daki uns dias os virus podem até funcionar no linuz tb , afinal esse WINE ai ta cada vez mais avançado ! mas tipo quase impossivel , afinal os virus tem um objetivo , afetar o sistema e o windows é totalmente diferente do LINUX !
<jxajro_> e o tal empathy? alguem recomenda?
<andersonsg> O bom dos virus para linox é q geralmente quem tem o conhecimento para isso ñ se enteresa  e pc pessoais
<Mr-geek> é mesmo
<Mr-geek> o linuz é melhor e acabo
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkk
<andersonsg> ao contrario do windos q qualquer otário q sabe fazer uma consulta na net já sai lagando virus por tudo
<andersonsg> até nele mesmo
<Silveira> eu acho meio complicado os virus rodares no linux como roda no windows... ainda mas que os arquivos nao sao auto executáveis
<Testando_Ubuntu> acho que só preciso saber, como atualizo a biblioteca do synaptic pelo windows?
<Mr-geek> a para com isso só um idiota q vai ser infectado usando linux , só um otário mesmo pra fazer um merda dessa
<Mr-geek> o linux é seguro e muito bom , basta apenas dominar a féra !
<Silveira> nao duvide....
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> Mr-geek: mas o wine isola um sistema parecido com windows no sistema...ou seja, n afeta o sistema princiapal...nesse caso, so iria afetar no maximo o funcionamento do proprio wine
<Mr-geek> nem todo sistema é seguro , o q vale é o conheçimento do usuário
<Silveira> pois va que alguem faça um viros com o nome buceta raspada e camufle o arquivo
<vitorlobo> Mr-geek: é a mesma coisa q vc comer uma vaca e achar q ela vai dar a luz a um filho humano
<Silveira> pronto... ai quem executar o aplicativo se fode!
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<andersonsg> Sim mas virus modo de dizer porque na verdade ele se conectam ao seu pc sem nem mesmo instalar se quer qualquer coisa
<vitorlobo> n tem logica
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> vitorlobo : come um vaca kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> da onde tira isso ? kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> da barriga q n é ne mano
<vitorlobo> :S
<Trovic> Testando_Ubuntu, pra galera te ajudar agente precisa saber o chipset da sua placa pra ver se tem driver disponivel
<vitorlobo> falando em barriga
<vitorlobo> ta foda
<vitorlobo> da ja pra apoiar um teclado na minha
<vitorlobo> ta parecendo uma mesa de escritorio
<vitorlobo> se continuar assim
<vitorlobo> so vou conseguir vê meu bingulim pelo espelho
<vitorlobo> poutz
<vitorlobo> é foda emagrecer
<vitorlobo> :
<Silveira> o que importa é ter $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
<vitorlobo> =\
<Testando_Ubuntu> thau pessoal, vou buscar em outro lugar. boa noite e obrigada aos que me ajudaram.
<Silveira> se tiver gastante nenhuma mulher vai reclamar da sua barriga
<Mr-geek> testando : flw
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> é vero...pedir pra ela falar durante o ato  fala q sou galã fala, fala q sou lindo
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahuahuahua
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Silveira> é bem por ai...
<Silveira> tendo dinheiro pode quase tudo
<Mr-geek> cara eu presiso de sexo !
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Mr-geek> presiso de um emprego
<Silveira> vai no puteiro
<Silveira> lugar + facil nao existe
<vitorlobo> sexo for free po
<vitorlobo> conhecer umas mina
<vitorlobo> iai, sexo sem compromisso
<vitorlobo> vamo?
<vitorlobo> onde consegue isso?
<vitorlobo> :S
<Silveira> tem que ter $$$$
<Mr-geek> se tenho emprego : tenho dinheiro : tenho sexo haha : feliz !
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkk
<Silveira> e o cara esta duro " literalmente" kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<andersonsg> putero é lugar de incopetente
<Mr-geek> duro e punhetero
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> aff
<Silveira> faz o seguinte...
<Mr-geek> fala
<Silveira> va a um forro
<vitorlobo> a vida é um carroçel.....e um cavalinho pra um homem só num dá
<vitorlobo> :S
<Silveira> onde so tem mulher feia
<Silveira> ai vc troca uma ideia com uma baranga que esteja bem arrumada
<Silveira> ai vc tera $$$$$$ e sexo
<Mr-geek> a para , continua com o emprego : dinheiro ...
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> vai no show de arrocha
<vitorlobo> q tu cata tanta nega
<Mr-geek> tem dinheiro , tem mulher bonita ^^
<vitorlobo> q ave....
<Silveira> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Silveira> ah mlk mas se tu ta a perigo nao tem que ficar escolhendo
<vitorlobo> é verdade
<Mr-geek> vem me dizer q 6 n0 b4t3 Punh3t4 ??
<Silveira> ainda mas é como o meu irmao fala... buceta é quase tudo igual....
<vitorlobo> a final saco de pão tem utilidade além de embalar pão ne man
<vitorlobo> tem q usar a criatividade
<vitorlobo> saco de pão, travissero na cara
<vitorlobo> etc etc
<andersonsg> o melhor é fazer filme porno vc come as gostosa as x até varias de uma x e ainda é pago para isso
<Silveira> que nada....
<Silveira> tem um protudo muito bom para isso
<vitorlobo> ator porno q usa ubuntu
<vitorlobo> tenso
<Silveira> alcool
<vitorlobo> eu tenho aids
<vitorlobo> =\
<Mr-geek> aff para to doido pra b4t3 uma aki e tava vendo uns porno no redtube , só no cuzinh.. etc.. , ai to tentando para por q minha cara ta chei de espinha , ai os cara aki fica falando , não sei o que , vai no punhetero q é massa , pega mulher feia kkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> aids = alcool ingerido durante a semana
<Mr-geek> nossa
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Silveira> ah...
<Silveira> passa no posto de saude e pega umas camisinhas free
<vitorlobo> lá no interior do maranhão
<vitorlobo> o povoado é bem ingenuo
<vitorlobo> exemplo
<vitorlobo> cozinhar = cuzinho
<vitorlobo> dai vem o matuto e chega com fome em casa
<vitorlobo> êta que é hoje q vou cair de pau nesse cuzinho
<vitorlobo> esse cuzinho ta cherando em muié
<vitorlobo> é hojeee
<Silveira> ja dei todas as dicas possíveis...
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Silveira> se isso nao der...
<andersonsg> se vc ñ for dar o cuzinho
<Silveira> va comer o cu de algum viado
<Silveira> ai vc ganha dinheiro
<vitorlobo> tanto é...q tem aquela musica de et e rodolfo " n sei oq la a penal de pressao...so pra ver seu cuzinho mais de pressa "
<Silveira> entra no chat da sua cidade garanto que tem algum cara pagando para fazer boquete
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Silveira> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> é baseado nisso
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> q q isso pow , antes a mulher feia do q o viado né
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> vc chega na sinceridade e pergunta: fulana, vc gosta de cú?
<Mr-geek> n compara busseta com cú de homem
<vitorlobo> ai ela: como assim?
<vitorlobo> dai vc: é, vc gosta de cú?
<Silveira> entao... va no posto de saude e pega as camisinhas
<vitorlobo> dai ela: não eca, claro q nao gosto
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> dai vc: então me dá o seu?
<Silveira> depois para em um buteco que a pinga custe 0,50 a dose
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Silveira> e toma 3
<Silveira> ai vc ja fica muito legallllllllllllllllllll
 * vitorlobo cabo conversa ae pessoal
<vitorlobo> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> dddddddddddddddddd
<vitorlobo> fffffffffffffffffffff
<Mr-geek> é mesmo
<Silveira> ai vai no forro
<Mr-geek> q q isso , chega de falar de sexo ai
<Mr-geek> kkkkkk
<Mr-geek> to loko aki
<Silveira> pronto as mulheres estaram todas linda para vc...
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> v
<Mr-geek> Silvera : punhetero de primera kkkkkkkkk
<Silveira> kkkkkkkkkkkkk parei
<vitorlobo> ae
<vitorlobo> limpou
<Silveira> sou nada...
<Mr-geek> pareiiiiiiii
<Mr-geek> clear
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Silveira> eu como mulher feia para nao bater punheta
<Silveira> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> v
<vitorlobo> v
<Mr-geek> paroooo
<vitorlobo> v
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Silveira> falando serio galera...
<vitorlobo> =]
<Mr-geek> v de viado é ? kkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> Patricia: =D olá
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> v de vitorioso
<Silveira> tenho 26 anos....... e a idade de vo6 ?
<Mr-geek> é tem mulher na área da pros tarado ai para com esse papo de come viado ?
<vitorlobo> 24 ui
<martinriggs> Boa noite
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> boa
<martinriggs> tudi belezi
<vitorlobo> se a alinef tivesse aqui
<vitorlobo> ela fala putaria mais q nois tudo junto
<vitorlobo> :S
<andersonsg> quem come muito cu uma hora acaba dando para ver como é
<Silveira> so emo fala tudi belezi
<martinriggs> uhauhauhhua
<martinriggs> sai fora
<vitorlobo> andersonsg: e só quem ja deu é que fala uma coisa dessas
<vitorlobo> pra alertar
<vitorlobo> ne mermo?
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Mr-geek> cara garanto q tudo vcs são feio igual o capeta ! -> cara se eu fosse bonitinho e bla bla bla , eu tava nem aki , tava é fazendo um sexo com minha visinha
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> quem come muito cu uma hora acaba dando para ver como é
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Silveira> vc fala de dar o cu por vc mesmo... eu sei que vai ter uma hora que terei de levar uma dedada do medico mas nada de dar o cu
<peregrinator_six> Good night humans.
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> esse papo de fiu terra
<martinriggs> Preciso de ajuda, meu painel superior enlouqueceu, sumiu primeiro o controle de volume integrado ao rythmbox, agora os icones do wi-fi entre outros estão bagunçados, tem como restaurar essa bagaça para o padrão inicial???
<vitorlobo> to fora hein
<Mr-geek> vc fala de dar o cu por vc mesmo... eu sei que vai ter uma hora que terei de levar uma dedada do medico mas nada de dar o cu k
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Silveira> kkkkkkk
<Silveira> nao to mentindo
<vitorlobo> martinriggs: vc tem q encontrar o intercalador colonial do rub superior que ascende uma luz neon quando vc acessa o sistema central intergalatico do terminal do acessorio biometrico que está ligado ao log da parte central do prefácio da rabimboca da parafuseta. Mas como vc disse q tem wi-fi, ai fica mais complicado o negocio, n tem nada mais simples nao?
<Mr-geek> vitorlobo : kkkkkkkkkkk q resposta é essa kkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> to tentando simplificar
<Mr-geek> rabimboca da parafuseta
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<martinriggs> sério
<martinriggs> uhahua
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> hoje o povo aki ta só de zuera kkkkkk
<martinriggs> preciso dessa força, como restauro esse painel ao modo padrão?
<Mr-geek> tudo lokoo
<Mr-geek> cara formata essa merda ai
<Mr-geek> é com eu faço
<vitorlobo> deixa eu ve
<vitorlobo> UAHAUAUHAHUAUHAHUA
<vitorlobo> porra
<vitorlobo> pra consertar o painel q ficou em hide
<Mr-geek> aff , não criou a pasta ! aff tem q formatar
<vitorlobo> vc formata?
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> fica parecendo coisa do tipo ...vc ta escrevendo um texto..errou a virgula...ao invez de vc "formatar" o texto
<vitorlobo> vc formata o pc
<vitorlobo> pra corrigir a bagaça
<Mr-geek> ai kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> i porq vc acha q parei de usar windows ?
<vitorlobo> martinriggs: guentai
<Mr-geek> q massa vo baixa o programa tal ! porra cliquei e sumiu ? afff vo formata
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkk
<martinriggs> vitorlobo, resolvi a área de notificação, só falta recuperar o controle de volume integrado ao rythmbox
<vitorlobo> martinriggs: abre o terminal e digita gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<Mr-geek> windows é definitivamente uma desgraça pra raça humana
<vitorlobo> martinriggs: a....deixa entao
<martinriggs> vitorlobo, valeu a força, mas e o controle de volume com o rythm tu sabe como volta?
<Mr-geek> porra clica com  o botão direito do mouse encima da barra e clica em "adcionar ao painel" e procura o menu etc..
<Mr-geek> o q vc presisa
<Mr-geek> procura ai
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> martinriggs: vai na propriedades do painel q adiciona manualmente
<Mr-geek> é cara
<Mr-geek> faz isso
<vitorlobo>  teste
<vitorlobo>  teste
<vitorlobo>  http://www.pyscript.blogspot.com/  acessem meu blog ae pessoar
<vitorlobo> =D
<Mr-geek> vitolobo q q isso em ? : coloca no final rge.net fica melhor
<Mr-geek> redirecionamento de link
<vitorlobo> n..rg3.net tem popup
<Mr-geek> aé ?
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> é
<Mr-geek> desculpa a nubeza
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> depois eu compro um .com.br
<vitorlobo> quando ficar maior
<Mr-geek> é
<Mr-geek> em
<Mr-geek> vc manja de python é?
<vitorlobo> da linguagem sim
<vitorlobo> to aprendendo =]
<Mr-geek> q massa
<Mr-geek> e loko
<Mr-geek> q se meu prof. ?
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> vc tem irma?
<vitorlobo> ajudo os 2
<Mr-geek> tenho!
<vitorlobo> e posso ser seu cunhado ainda de sobra
<Mr-geek> blz
<Mr-geek> se me enssinar
<Mr-geek> sim
<Mr-geek> eu decho vc fica com ela
<vitorlobo> desde q ela n seja daspena cabiluda e da cabeça rachada igual a irma de manel
<vitorlobo> ta otemo
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> só uma coisa vc prefere morena ou loira?
<vitorlobo> sendo mulher
<vitorlobo> ta otemo
<zer0ne> vai nessa
<Mr-geek> blz tu é que nem eu ! mulher pod até ter pácto com o capeta , tem pirikita to catando !
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkk
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Mr-geek> to bixando os material lá no seu blog
<Mr-geek> vitorlobo : faz bastante video aula q eu te ajudo a divulgar !
<Patricia> !topic | Mr-geek
<ubottu-br> Mr-geek: Por favor, leia o tópico do canal toda vez que entrar, pois ele contém informações úteis e importantes. Para visualizar o tópico a qualquer momento enquanto estiver no canal, digite /topic
<Patricia> !topic | vitorlobo
<ubottu-br> vitorlobo: Por favor, leia o tópico do canal toda vez que entrar, pois ele contém informações úteis e importantes. Para visualizar o tópico a qualquer momento enquanto estiver no canal, digite /topic
<Mr-geek> pessoal : me desculpe ai !
<Mr-geek> continuando ...
<Patricia> vamos ler a regras
<Mr-geek> é perdoa ai !
<vitorlobo> !topic
<ubottu-br> Por favor, leia o tópico do canal toda vez que entrar, pois ele contém informações úteis e importantes. Para visualizar o tópico a qualquer momento enquanto estiver no canal, digite /topic
<Patricia> leia Linguagem e assunto
<Patricia> para os cegos
<Patricia> Todos os canais Ubuntu são visitados por pessoas onde as idades variam, e cuja tolerância de linguagem e assunto igualmente variam. Por favor, lembre-se de ser cordial com todos e manter os canais Ubuntu um lugar familiar. Para assuntos gerais (off-topic) visite o ##ubuntu-br-offtopic, mas esteja ciente de que lá também há limites para assuntos e comportamento, definidos pela própria Freenode.
<vitorlobo> Patricia: falou feito gente grande agora
<vitorlobo> gostei
<vitorlobo> =]
<Mr-geek>  eu tb
<Patricia> continuando
<Mr-geek> =]
<Patricia> Quando se utilizar qualquer canal do Ubuntu, por favor, não fale palavrões e não escolha assuntos delicados como guerra, raça, religião, política (a menos que seja relacionados com licenças de software), de gênero, sexualidade, drogas, atividades legais duvidosas, pirataria, podendo utilizar canais específicos como #off-topic ou ##politics (Leia a Política da Freenode antes de entrar nestes canais).
<Patricia> continuando ...
<Patricia> Lembre-se novamente: algo que pode não ser ofensivo para você pode o ser para outros. Por esse motivo, seja ponderado! Por mais que você esteja habituado com certo vocabulário, e por isso seu tom não seja incomodo pra você, pense nas outras pessoas as quais nunca viu. Os canais do Ubuntu são canais de audiência muito variada, desde crianças até pessoas de mais idade. Tenhamos bom senso não escolhendo palavras que não usaríamos em p
<Patricia> úblico sem tomar um puxão de orelha de nossa avó.
<Patricia> pronto
<Patricia> sem desculpas de dizer
<Patricia> sem precisar abrir o site
<Patricia> etc
<Patricia> baderna >> #vivaolinux
<Patricia> boa sorte, Muito obrigada pela leitura
<Mr-geek> amem
<Mr-geek> de nada
<Mr-geek> vc ta certa mesmo !
<ElDeablo> Patricia: baderna é uma pinoia, blz
<Patricia> Mr-geek aki nao é igual a sinop, note isso por favor
<Patricia> ElDeablo se tah ai ssrrs
<ElDeablo> se quiser entrar em #vivaolinux terá que se comportar, por isso vc foi ban de lá p
<Patricia> ElDeablo ##ubuntu-br-offtopic vai la
<ElDeablo> Patricia
<coelho88> Oi Patricia, quer tc? rsrs
<Patricia> banida?
<Patricia> o KamusHadenes esqueceu
<Patricia> brincadeiras esqueceu?
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkk
<Guevara> ElDeablo: aprontando por aqui tb? =p
<Patricia> coelho88 aki nao é bate papo uol mas pode ir em ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Mr-geek> ElDeablo ? kkkkkkkk
<ElDeablo> Guevara: \o
<Guevara> o/
<Patricia> ElDeablo: e outra pare de ser boboca
<Guevara> KamusHadenes: ta vivo?:
<ElDeablo> Guevara: vamos lá no canal
<Guevara> qual?
<ElDeablo> Guevara: pensa
<ElDeablo> hahhaha
<Guevara>  #twitcam ?
<Guevara> =p
<ElDeablo> kkkk
<coelho88> rsrs
<ElDeablo> Guevara: onde tu é op?
<coelho88> Patricia: vc é mulher?
<Patricia> coelho88 vc é homem?
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkk
<Guevara> pensei q era o weechat ElDeablo
<coelho88> kkkkk
<Mr-geek> claro oia o nome
<coelho88> Patricia: sou male
<ElDeablo> Guevara: não
<Guevara> to la ja
<Patricia> coelho88 ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<yro_anjos> Bo anoite
<Guevara> o que vai ter la hj? luau?
<yro_anjos> EduardeCalibal, não deu certo
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, boa noite man.
<Guevara> opa, beleza peregrinator_six?
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, beleza man. :)
<Guevara> o unico lugar seguro no rio é o irc
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, no brasil man, não se engane não... :p
<Guevara> é por ai mesmo
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, esse pais é um lixo... :S De papel passado e tudo!
<Guevara> uma pena
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, aqui vale mais eventos pomposos pra gringo ver que o direito de ir e vir do povo trabalhador, horrivel este pais miseravel... :S
<Guevara> o mundo todo ta pra explodir
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, tomara que seja até a semana acabar... \o/
<Guevara> faltam as outras centenas de favelas pra eles ocuparem, isso nao vai ter fim
<EduardeCalibal> yro_anjos, o que conseguiu fazer?
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<zer0ne> Patricia: :** boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2010-11-26
<vitorlobo> Patricia: perdoe meu linguajar =]
<vitorlobo> Patricia: foi mal
<peregrinator_six> ...
<Mr_Futuro_Geek> vitorlobo : é cara  se fez a única mulher daki ir embora q q isso em kkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> nada
<vitorlobo> a patricia ainda n é mulher
<vitorlobo> mas a desculpa
<peregrinator_six> ...
<vitorlobo> é pra geral mesmo
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<vitorlobo> ue
<vitorlobo> falei algo errado?
<Mr_Futuro_Geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mr_Futuro_Geek> se falo algo errado ? kkkkkkkkkkk
<Mr_Futuro_Geek> <vitorlobo> falando em barriga
<Mr_Futuro_Geek> <vitorlobo> ta foda
<Mr_Futuro_Geek> <vitorlobo> da ja pra apoiar um teclado na minha
<Mr_Futuro_Geek> <vitorlobo> ta parecendo uma mesa de escritorio
<Mr_Futuro_Geek> <vitorlobo> se continuar assim
<Mr_Futuro_Geek> <vitorlobo> so vou conseguir vê meu bingulim pelo espelho
<Mr_Futuro_Geek> <vitorlobo> poutz
<Mr_Futuro_Geek> <vitorlobo> é foda emagrecer
<Mr_Futuro_Geek> <vitorlobo> :
<Mr_Futuro_Geek> kkkkk
<peregrinator_six> aff...
<marcos> preciso de  ajuda
<Mr_Futuro_Geek> fala ai marcos
<marcos> e  nao  consigo iniciar  o  windows  xp do  meu  irmao
<vitorlobo> a cara
<vitorlobo> apelou
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuaa
<EduardeCalibal> Beta 3 do libreoffice já esta disponível, para quem esta testando...
<marcos> nao da  nem de  entrar  em modo de  seguranca
<vitorlobo> marcos: #windows
<vitorlobo> marcos: aqui é canal de linux
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que, vejamos....   Poderia...  Assim...  Trocar por Linux.
<EduardeCalibal> ;-)
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<marcos> fiquei  sabendo q da de recuperar pelo cd do  ubuntu
<vitorlobo> olha mais q merda
<EduardeCalibal> Pode fazer muitas coisas, mas as ferramentas do Windows costumam encrencar se usar Linux para alterar o sistema.
<vitorlobo> nego querendo usar ubuntu para salvar o windows
<vitorlobo> é o fim dos tempos mermo
<vitorlobo> pqp
<vitorlobo> me matem
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui não uso outros aplicativos para fazer manutenção do Windows a não ser Linux.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Antigamente tinha um CD que tinha montado com um monte de frescuras.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai com Linux simplesmente não uso mais nada.
<marcos> to  sem  o  cd  do  windows xp
<EduardeCalibal> Sem CD do XP e sistema com tilt fica difícil.
<vitorlobo> boa oportunidade
<vitorlobo> de vc largar o windows
<vitorlobo> e deixar linux
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que isso é um sinal do destino.
<vitorlobo> também acho
<marcos> alguem  poderia me  ajudar
<EduardeCalibal> Se tem o CD Ubuntu e iniciou o sistema pode ter acesso aos seus arquivos do Windows.
<EduardeCalibal> É tudo que vai conseguir.
<marcos> e  eu sei
<EduardeCalibal> E se fizer alterações no disco o Windows pode criar algum caso depois.
<EduardeCalibal> Não é comum mas acontece.
<EduardeCalibal> Nada que uma verificação de disco não cure.
<marcos>  so  quero  fazer  essa  iniciar  de novo
<EduardeCalibal> Só com CD do Windows.
<EduardeCalibal> Se instalar Linux também ele vai carregar novamente mas com um espírito livre.
<EduardeCalibal> E então seu equipamento finalmente verá a luz.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode tentar contato com a MS para pedir ajuda.
<marcos> alguem  ai  ja  recuperou  o windows  pelo   ubuntu
<EduardeCalibal> Mas acho que eles não vão te dar um ISO deles...
<EduardeCalibal> É bem simples.  O CD do Windows contém o que é preciso para recuperar o seu sistema.  O do Ubuntu tem o que é preciso para o Ubuntu.
<EduardeCalibal> O problema é que tem uma incompatibilidade de ferramenta/objetivo.
<marcos> vcs  usam  windows  tambem
<EduardeCalibal> Eu não, mas pego pc desses para manutenção regularmente...
<marcos> eduardexalibal pode  me  ajudar
<marcos> to  rodando  pelo cd
<EduardeCalibal> Não se for recuperar o sistema usando o Ubuntu.
<EduardeCalibal> Por que não deve ser viável...
<EduardeCalibal> Tem que entender que o Windows tente a se suicidar vez que outra.
<EduardeCalibal> E no Ubuntu não tem uma ferramenta com esse objetivo.
<marcos> eu  um  tutorial mas  nao  deu  certo
<marcos> eu  consigo  ver  os  arquivos  dele
<EduardeCalibal> Como era?
<EduardeCalibal> O procedimento.
<marcos> procurei no  google
<EduardeCalibal> Se for verificar o disco com a ferramenta do Linux pode ter piorado o caso...  O Windows realmente para de funcionar se fizer certas alterações.
<marcos> ele  ja nao  tava  funcionando
<EduardeCalibal> Voc
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, você continua com duas alternativas, desistir disso ai ou conseguir um Windows.
<EduardeCalibal> No caso de conseguir um Windows pode comprar (ganhando suporte da MS) ou a via alternativa (sem suporte da MS)
<marcos> rs
<EduardeCalibal> No caso do suporte da MS eu acho eles bem dedicados, mas eles recebem para serem dedicados.
<EduardeCalibal> De 0 a 10 diria que o suporte da MS fica entre 8~9
<EduardeCalibal> Já o sistema fica entre 3~4
<EduardeCalibal> E a ética deles eu prefiro não comentar sem provas...
<EduardeCalibal> No mais não posso te ajudar sem conhecer as minúcias do teu sistema e o Windows não é um primor em permitir o usuário ter acesso a informações.  Infelizmente.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho que tocar serviço aqui...  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<yro_anjos> EduardeCalibal, volteii!
<EduardeCalibal> E ai.
<EduardeCalibal> Diga, foi até onde lá?
<yro_anjos> EduardeCalibal, Nada feito
<EduardeCalibal> Sem rede?
<Silveira> boa  noite galera........
<EduardeCalibal> yro_anjos, pode copiar a imagem para seu sistema atual com o apt-get install -d <pacote>
<EduardeCalibal> Ai ele vai parar em /var/cahce/apt/archives
<Silveira> Mr - geek, e ae blz.........
<yro_anjos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/536489/
<Silveira> vitorlobo, e ae !!!
<EduardeCalibal> Pode instalar no segundo sistema com o comando dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image....deb --root=<destino>
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver agora o seu paste.
<EduardeCalibal> Momento.
<EduardeCalibal> Seu problema ali parece estar nos seus repositórios.
<EduardeCalibal> Chegou a usar o apt-get update antes?
<yro_anjos> usei mais não resolveu
<EduardeCalibal> Ignora o que falei sobre o dpkg, não vai precisar se esta conseguindo acesso a rede.
<EduardeCalibal> Verificou as fontes?
<EduardeCalibal> Pode copiar a do seu sistema em uso para lá, acho que não vai dar tanta diferença assim.
<yro_anjos> Nos pacotes tem a img
<EduardeCalibal> Como assim?  O kernel?
<EduardeCalibal> A que falei antes, não vai precisar, e também não vai adiantar, me parece que teu sistema 2 esta bem detonado.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta por esse caminho que esta usando, com o chroot, já recuperei sistemas assim mais de uma vez.
<EduardeCalibal> Só demora, claro.
<EduardeCalibal> Ter que copiar tudo da internet, nessas horas me lembro que já deveria ter meu repositório no ar.
<EduardeCalibal> A sua falha temporária pode estar na rede também.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode estar sem resolução de domínios.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode simplesmente copiar todos os seus pacotes do /var/cache/apt/archives para seu outro sistema e no mesmo local.
<EduardeCalibal> Depois pode ir no local com chroot já rodando e instalar o que puder com o dpkg -i
<EduardeCalibal> Ou o que precisar.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tocar aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Fisico> submundo: oi
<Fisico> tá ai?
<virtu> como pode um sedex postado terça-feira no RJ ainda não saiu do RJ =/
<crimeboy> é guerra
<geekSapiens> virtu: por que será ein?
<geekSapiens> aeuhhuehueehu
<virtu> que merda car
<virtu> medo da mercadoria sumir
<virtu> roubarem sei la
<liox_> boa noite
<virtu> domingo vou pro maranhao
<virtu> 3 semanas de trabalho por la
<liox_> olhem so o problema instalei o ubuntu 10.10 no meu note e com o cabo de energia a rede wireless ligada tudo funciona numa boa so que quando eu desplugo o cabo de energia ele me da uma msg: energia da bateria fraca e entra numa tela preta com o cursos piscando na esquerda e o ponteuro do mouse travado
<liox_> so q o problema n eh a bateria pq ela esta carregada
<liox_> quando eu desabilito o acpi no grub ele funciona normal
<liox_> so q sem as opçoes de energia de notebook
<liox_> creio q algum bug relacionado ao acpi ou a placa wireless
<bgomes> virtu, qual cidade?
<virtu> bgomes, postado em niteroi dia 23/11
<virtu> foi pra benfica no dia 23/11 pra vir pra poa
<virtu> ah sobre o maranhao
<virtu> nao sei
<bgomes> virtu, se for Imperatriz ! só avisar :D
<virtu> como que é o tempo por ai?
<virtu> calorao forte?
<bgomes> muito!
<bgomes> 30° é o normal
<virtu> amanha eu devo saber a cidade
<bgomes> agora nesse momento tá "frio" 25° hehe
<virtu> nunca fui pro nordeste cara
<bgomes> o maranhão pra passeio não é a melhor parte do nordeste, prefiro fortaleza-ce
<bgomes> virtu, vc vem a trabalho?
<virtu> aham
<virtu> trabalho
<bgomes> virtu, trabalha com q?
<virtu> bgomes, numa empresa contábil
<virtu> mas to de cara com os correios... demora para entregar =(
<bgomes> virtu, correios? hehe depende sedex de capital para capital é rápido
<bgomes> porém para o interior do maranhão demora 6 dias :( hehehe
<virtu> pois é... seria Niteroi/RJ -> Porto Alegre/RS
<virtu> ja volto
<marcos> quando  inicio pelo  cd do  ubuntu  posso instalar alguma   coisa
<adell> ae ae ae
<adell> boa noite aos vivos
<marcos>  quando  inicio pelo  cd do  ubuntu  posso instalar alguma   coisa
<adell> marcoss, pode
<adell> mas quando desligar vai perder tudo
<marcos> fica  gravada no hd
<marcos> ou  na  ram
<adell> ram
<liox_> alguem ai teve problema de acpi em note?
<marcos> ah
<adell> mas da para instalar a partir do cd
<marcos> nao entedi
<adell> marcos, quando vc inicia pelo cd
<adell> da para instalar dele
<adell> ai o que instalou na memoria vai para a instalação
<marcos> depois  q  instalou  na  memoria  vai  para  o  hd
<adell> se fizer a instalaçao definitiva, sim
<liphvf> olá, boa noite
<marcos> good
<liphvf> gostaria de uma recomendação para um player de video...
<adell> fala ai liphvf
<marcos> smplayer
<liphvf> smplayer?
<liphvf> vou dá uma olhada
<adell> vlc
<liphvf> alguém aqui conheci o VLC?
<adell> acho que a maioria :)
<liphvf> adell, o mplayer é bom?
<adell> é
<liphvf> hum..
<liphvf> vou dá uma olhada aqui
<liphvf> algum recomendação para torrent?
<liphvf> to usando o deluge, mas me recomendarem fortemente o qbittorrente
<liphvf> o transmission pelos meus teste ele dava taxa de download errado =/
<adell> vc esta usando o ubuntu?
<liphvf> uhum
<liphvf> ubuntu 10.10 64bitws
<adell> pegue os da central
<adell> são os recomendados pela canonical
<adell> central de programas do ubunut
<liphvf> o que é canonical?
<adell> :D
<adell> é a empresa que empacota o ubuntu
<liphvf> a ta
<liphvf> bom..
<liphvf> vou fazer meus testes
<liphvf> obrigado
<liphvf> vou voltar a assistir anime
<liphvf> um abração
<marcos> porq  guido van rossumm e conhecido como Ditador Benevolente Vitalício
<tickbrown> boa noite pessoal, alguém daqui faz engenharia elétrica?
<Trovic> alguem aki sabe onde ficam os pacotes baixados via apt-get
<Trovic> deixa pra la ja achei
<josue1> boa noite pinguinsada
<Mr-geek> alguem online ?
<coelho88> eu
<Mr-geek> em
<Mr-geek> vc me ajuda com
<Mr-geek> o ruby??
<Mr-geek> no ubuntu
<coelho88> oq ?
<Mr-geek> to presisando de ajuda com o ruby no ubuntu !
<coelho88> mas oq aconteceu?
<Mr-geek> quero um compilador
<Mr-geek> sabe alguem ?
<fserve> n existe
<Mr-geek> sem ser o geany
<fserve> ruby eh interpretado, baixe um interpretador
<coelho88> ruby é interpretado
<Mr-geek> desculpe so iniciante
<Mr-geek> e então me fala sobre ruby ai !
<fserve> voce quer uma IDE de programação
<fserve> porque é isso que o geany é
<Mr-geek> num sei
<coelho88> Mr-geek: comece aprendendo java
<coelho88> Mr-geek: vc irá prosperar
<Mr-geek> nem ta dessidido ruby
<Mr-geek> c/c++ e python
<fserve> comece aprendendo português
<Mr-geek> só depois java etc..
<fserve> 'dessidido' é tenso
<Mr-geek> kkkkkk
<Mr-geek> é q ja faz tempao q to fussando
<Mr-geek> e quero mesmo aprender rby
<Mr-geek> me ajuda ?
<fserve> sabe ingles?
<fserve> http://tryruby.org/
<Mr-geek> sei mais  ou menos ,aprendi um pouco de ingles quando mexia com o vb . c# e visual C/C++ no windows
<coelho88> fserve: vc está usando ascii??
<Mr-geek> agora to usando linux
<fserve> coelho88, ??????????
<coelho88> fserve: perdão vc não está usando utf
<coelho88> fserve: qual codificação de texto vc está usando?
<fserve> charset: IRC (Latin/Unicode Hybrid)
<coelho88> fserve: putz.. não estou vendo bem alguns caracteres
<fserve> :=)
<coelho88> alguém escreve alguma coisa com assento
<coelho88> *acento
<Mr-geek> alguem me ajuda ou não com o ruby??
<marcos> compra  um  livro   e  ler
<Mr-geek> ja to lendo uma apostila q baixei
<coelho88> vá estudar códigos
<Mr-geek> sim mas eu nem sei com mexer !
<Mr-geek> aff
<Mr-geek> ao menos nem sei se tenho ele instalado aki
<marcos> procure outras  q  vc  entenda melhor
<marcos> outros  livros  q  explique  melhor
<Mr-geek> marcos : vc deve saber ruby né ? me ajuda ai ? quando vc começou , n foi facil , me ajude ! , tipo assim , no c/c++ eu usava um compilador q eu usava windows e no ruby ? eu to usando ubuntu , como faço ?
<marcos> accho  q  vc  sabe mas  q  eu
<marcos> c e  c++
<marcos> vc  sabe
<Mr-geek> aa nem ! pod para essina ai meu por favor !
<Mr-geek> eu não sei C/C++ disse q eu usava um compilador ! eu estou aprendendo c/c++ ainda
<marcos> se   vc  souber  alguem q  ensine  programacao  sem cobrar  me  avisa
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> google
<marcos> entao  ja  sabe  o caminho
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> fussar!
<marcos> acho  melhor  pegar  um  bom livro   e  ler e  tomar  cafe
<Mr-geek> é to sem café aki entao só tou lendo mesmo
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> ai achei um treco aki : sudo apt-get install ruby1.9.1-full
<Mr-geek> to instalando   kkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> fui...
<vitorlobo> ae cambaiada dos infernos
<coelho88> oi
<chackal_sjc> opa
<Testando_Ubuntu> estou apanhando a 3 meses do ubuntu tentando fazer ele conectar a internet usando a modem nokia 1508i da embratel. Preciso do wvdial mas ele não está listado no synaptic por isso não posso gerar os pacotes. existe alguma forma de baixar o wvdial junto com suas dependências pelo windows e depois instala-los no ubuntu?
<fserve> provavel
<fserve> procura no google
<fserve> wvdial download
<Testando_Ubuntu> já fiz isso mas não baixa com as dependências.
<Testando_Ubuntu> e não instala
<Testando_Ubuntu> eu encontri o wget que funciona no windows mas sem a lista do synaptic não posso fazer nada
<Testando_Ubuntu> encontrei*
<fserve> nao adianta
<fserve> ops
<Testando_Ubuntu> parece que o problema com a modem nokia 1508i ainda está sem solução...
<fserve> ja pensou em baixar o codigo fonte e compilar?
<Testando_Ubuntu> sei nem para onde vai...
<avena> Testando_Ubuntu, lsusb se este modem nokia esta ligado via usb
<avena> e ai veja que mostra e com id e valores de mostrar no lsusb pode ser mais facil encontrar suporte ao modem
<Testando_Ubuntu> já fiz isso vou mostrar o que acontece.
<Testando_Ubuntu> Bus 003 Device 005: ID 0421:018f Nokia Mobile Phones
<Testando_Ubuntu> mas o ubuntu não a reconhece como modem...
<Testando_Ubuntu> preciso acrecentar umas linhas no wvdial.conf mas não consigo instala-lo.
<avena> ID 0421:018f...cara nem fica com isso na cabeca de ubuntu nao reconhece..veja que ele reconheceu sim. se nao ia falar unkond device/algo proximo.....o que tem pegar isso e procurar net
<avena> e modem 3g isso?
<avena> ou telefone?
<Testando_Ubuntu> o problema não é só esse! a possível solução já possuo, mas só me falta o wvdial
<avena> wvdialconf achou?
<Testando_Ubuntu> é o telefone que a embratel usa como modem
<Testando_Ubuntu> e é considerado internet 2,5G
<Testando_Ubuntu> preciso instalar o wvdial e acrescentar
<avena> as vezes no wvdial tem passar info do id que o lsusb achou. tente pesquisar neste caso o pelo id que lsusb mostra ou modelo do telefone pra usar o 3g no google. pode ser wvdial de nao conta....pesquisa ai com wvdial e com o usb-modeswitch
<Testando_Ubuntu> $ sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x0421 product=0x018f
<Testando_Ubuntu> $ sudo wvdial
<avena> ok se ja viu por ai algo do tipo
<avena> modprobe -r usbserial
<Testando_Ubuntu> o problema é que não tenho o wvdial
<avena> nao da instalar?
<avena> bem qualquer coisa veja o usb-modemswitch pois modem que tive valor do id do produto so com ele tive mas garantia de funcionar
<Testando_Ubuntu> a possível solução para o wvdial eu já tenho o que me falta é o próprio.
<Testando_Ubuntu> ok estou acumulando opções para tentar.
<avena> nao tem com tu instalar?
<avena> apt-get install wvdial
<Testando_Ubuntu> não sem internet.
<Testando_Ubuntu> sem internet no ubuntu
<avena> pega onde tem...ai via pendrive leva o pacote e pronto
<Testando_Ubuntu> eu sei mas no ubuntu eu não acesso.
<Testando_Ubuntu> é isso que eu queria saber como se faz!
<avena> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Testando_Ubuntu> então poderia fazer agora mesmo^^
<avena> na hora de pesquisa escolha a versao que esta usando la.
<avena> e programa
<Testando_Ubuntu> tô indo^^
<Testando_Ubuntu> estou fazendo isso agora mesmo^^
<avena> vai ate lugar do programa..e escolhe a arquitetura..32 ou 64 e depois o site de qual pais pega o .deb
<avena> se falta um dependencia vem e pega ela pelo nome. e pega tudo que ele pedir pra instalar
<avena> no wvdial tu vai ver as depencias
<avena> mas creio que ele precisa de pouca coisa
<Testando_Ubuntu> quando o site de mirrors abriu eu reconheci o site. Já fiz isso antes mas deu problema, o ubuntu acusou que o pacote não poderia ser instalado por não satisfazer as dependências.
<Testando_Ubuntu> mesmo eu tendo baixado todas as dependências.
<avena> tu estava instalando como?
<Testando_Ubuntu> estilo windows...
<avena> dpkg -i *.deb
<avena> no terminal
<avena> sudo dpkg.....
<avena> ou cada pacote debian
<avena> dpkg -i pacote.deb
<avena> veja no dpkg --help ou man dpkg que tem como instalar ignorando erros/avisos/pacotes quebrados
<avena> forçando a instalacao
<Testando_Ubuntu> ok^^
<avena> isso de tentar via janelas nao da muito certo
<avena>   libuniconf4.6 libwvstreams4.6-base libwvstreams4.6-extras wvdial
<avena> aqui ele pediu estas depencias
<Testando_Ubuntu> estou pegando elas também.
<vitorlobo> sudo mulher-apt-get now
<vitorlobo> :O
<Testando_Ubuntu> avena: agradeço a ajuda, estou indo dar boot no ubuntu e ver se funciona.
<coelho88> alguém acordado?
<coelho88> yro_anjos: como é a internet da vivo?
<coelho88> oi
<coelho88> alguém vivo aqui?
<vitorlobo> coelho88: cai logo caraio
<vitorlobo> to ficando cansado
<vitorlobo> fica nesse cai e volta
<vitorlobo> vai logo simbora
<vitorlobo> :S
<coelho88> vitorlobo: que isso?
<vitorlobo> oq?
<coelho88> vitorlobo: não dormiu ainda não?
<vitorlobo> pra q?
<vitorlobo> um dia a gente morre e dorme eternamente
<coelho88> rsrs
<coelho88> seu relógio não está de acordo com o horário de brasília
<coelho88> o pessoal desse canal não usa utf8
<vitorlobo> coelho88: nem é para estar
<vitorlobo> pq onde moro n tem horario de verão
<vitorlobo> =]
<coelho88> ham
<vitorlobo> se vc fosse uma mulher
<vitorlobo> te diria onde eu moro
<vitorlobo> mas ja q n vem ao caso
<vitorlobo> ...xapalá
<coelho88> hahaha
<coelho88> deixe eu ver
<coelho88> vou adivinhar
<vitorlobo> ta verificando minha ficha
<vitorlobo> no registro de irc?
<vitorlobo> auhuahahua
<vitorlobo> ou tentando verificar donde provém meu ip?
<vitorlobo> ;P
<coelho88> é um bom começo
<vitorlobo> falta doq fazer é foda
<vitorlobo> pqp
<coelho88> vc deve estar no nordeste
<coelho88> estou.. conversando com vc já é muita coisa
<coelho88> haha
<vitorlobo> falta de mulher ta foda qaqui
<vitorlobo> :|
<onesr> alguem sabe me dizer oque é um conector que no us chamam de firecracker ? tem como aportuguesa isso ?
<coelho88> googla ela
<coelho88> googla ele
<coelho88> se não me engano o firecracker é uma marca
<coelho88> não há tradução então
<coelho88> é para controlar a casa?
<YuriBokaleff4y69>  oi
<YuriBokaleff4y69>  blz man
<RenatoSilva> como renomear ~/Área de Trabalho para ~/Desktop?
<RenatoSilva> renomear o link não funciona
<administrador> Ola Bom dia, Sou Novo aqui no server, estou com um problema no Ubuntu 10.10.... estou usando ele como servidor de dados, mais ele esta corropendo arquivos que são salvos nele... como faço pra executar um analizador de disco como o chkdsk no windows?
<administrador> alguem pode me ajudar?
<administrador> Ola Bom dia, Sou Novo aqui no server, estou com um problema no Ubuntu 10.10.... estou usando ele como servidor de dados, mais ele esta corropendo arquivos que são salvos nele... como faço pra executar um analizador de disco como o chkdsk no windows?
<administrador>  alguem pode me ajudar?
<h3oj> administrador, e2fsck /dev/hdX
<h3oj> administrador, Obs:antes de executar este comando leia o man dele para ver as opções, pois tem varias.
<h3oj> administrador,  man e2fsck
<administrador> ok, valeu vou ver aqui,
<h3oj> de nada
<h3oj> administrador, vou saindo agora, qualquer coisa joga e2fsck no google
<h3oj> abraço
<Patricia> bom diaa
<natsha> bom dia a todos
<ffr76> bom dia
<ffr76> Hoje e SEXTA-FEIRA !!!OBA:>)
<ffr76> :>O
<ffr76> .
<ffr76> Alguem  sabe de algum canal de eletronica-br ???
<maraujo_3> dia bom
<ffr76> Alguem  sabe de algum canal de #eletronica-br ???
<maraujo_3> nao mas bem que queria
<crimeboy> dizem que o google sabe tudo
<maraujo_3> PCWare tem menor PC do mundo em plataforma Atom a partir de R$ 700: http://urele.com/JSj
<maraujo_3> ces ja viram essa materia?
<rafaelsoaresbr> bom dia
<leleobhz_> rootsh: você por aqui
 * leleobhz_ send a SIGUSR1 to rootsh 
<h3oj> administrador, conseguiu?
<natsha> bom dia
<rafaelsoaresbr> bom dia
<coelho88> bom dia
<icebreaker> galera....alguem sabe como rodar o quakelive no 10.10
<icebreaker> ?
<marcos> bom dia!
<icebreaker> Dia!
<valadres> como faço o ícone de rede aparecer na área de notificação?
<coelho88> alguém vivo aqui?
<ffr76> não so TIM
<Stylles> ai galera..
<Stylles> alguem conhece bem kerberos
<EngSkeeter> boa tarde!
<EngSkeeter> Alex-Musicman, vc ja assistiu a encruzilhada?
<Drak> pessoal, alguem pode me dizer se o ubuntu suporta bem essa placa: geforce 8200g?
<EngSkeeter> sim com o driver do fabricante Drak
<EngSkeeter> Drak o ubuntu e todas as outras distros
<Drak> EngSkeeter, ah, o fabricante disponibiliza o driver dessa placa?
<EngSkeeter> sim, no site da nvidia
<Drak> ah valeu :)
<EngSkeeter> Drak, eu tenho a Ge 8500gt
<EngSkeeter> disponha ;)
<enapupe> #! /bin/sh php_packages=`dpkg -l | grep php | awk '{print $2}'`  sudo apt-get remove $php_packages  sed s/lucid/karmic/g /etc/apt/sources.list | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/karmic.list  sudo mkdir -p /etc/apt/preferences.d/  for package in $php_packages; do echo "Package: $package Pin: release a=karmic Pin-Priority: 991 " | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/preferences.d/php done  sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get install $php_packages
<enapupe> ops, colei errado
<enapupe> E: MMap dinâmico necessita de mais memória. Por favor aumente o tamanho de APT::Cache-Limit. Valor atual: 25165824. (man 5 apt.conf)
<enapupe> alguém sabe me dizer como aumento esse cache-limit?
<Rafael_Bsb> alguém tem um xorg.conf para ubuntu 10.10 compatível com note da CCE Tela LCD 14 modelo RLP232M?
<Barna-away> Rafael_Bsb, seu problema é placa de video ou monitor?
<Rafael_Bsb> monitor
<Rafael_Bsb> Barna-away,
<Rafael_Bsb> monitor
<Silveira> boa tarde a todos
<Rafael_Bsb> alguém pode me ajudar, preciso configurar um xorg para o ubuntu 10.10, uso sis mirage3 671, já baixei os drives, segui todos os passoas, mas o ubuntu entre em modo texto. no forum dizem que é a resolução. ALguém pode me ajudar?
<Guevara> Rafael_Bsb: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-sis-771671-mirage-3-video-drivers-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html veja se fez todos os passos
<Rafael_Bsb> o ubuntu que uso é o 10.10
<Rafael_Bsb> mas segui todos os passoas  da qui
<Rafael_Bsb> http://diversosassuntosbrasil.blogspot.com/2010/09/driver-mandriva-2011-0-para-uso-em-sis.html
<Guevara> nao tenho essa vga pra poder afirmar q vai funcionar, mas de qualquer forma entre em modo seguro e recupere a parte grafica Rafael_Bsb
<Rafael_Bsb> já deletei o xorg ai a reslução voltou para 800x600 4:3
<Guevara> Rafael_Bsb: este é o tutorial http://diversosassuntosbrasil.blogspot.com/2010/10/sis-671-no-ubuntu-maverick-1010-32-bits.html
<Guevara> tem q seguir à risca
<Guevara> senão não dá certo
<Rafael_Bsb> vou tentar
<liphvf> olá
<liphvf> boa tarde
<liphvf> alguém aqui usa qbittorrent?
<liphvf> alguém poderia me dizer porque não consigo baixar torrent no qbittorrent em servidores privados?
<liphvf> olá...  alguém?
<liphvf> obrigado... já resolvi
<barna_> liphvf, compartilhe conosco a sua resolução do problema!
<liphvf> barna_, era besteira... a porte que ele ta usando era uma 6881, e está está bloqueado troquei para uma 62849!
<liphvf> ^^
<liphvf> funcionou
<liphvf> e melhoro muito a velocidade
<barna_> massa!
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<Guevara> e ai ElDeablo
<andersoncarlos83> galera estou baixando uns arquivos do megaupload e ele tem um limite de download por ip tem como eu trocar o meu ip no ubuntu 10.04 de um forma facil?
<gbs> desliga o teu router :P
<gbs> em alguns lugares isso troca o ip
<andersoncarlos83> no net virtua troca?
<ffr76> oi quem topa um shops bem gelado !!!
<ffr76> \quit
<Genocyber_> .
<Mr-geek> alguem ?
<Mr-geek> hum..
<Mr-geek> fui
<marcos__> rs
<marcos_> porq  tem  vez q  meu  ip  aparece e outra nao
<marcos_> ?
<Fabianin> Alguem ai usa o pidgin?
<Mr-geek> eu
<Mr-geek> usp
<Mr-geek> uso*
<Fabianin> Mr-geek, então como faço pra colocar nick coloridos nele?
<Fabianin> [aquela boiolagem do plus, pq ler nick com aquele monte de codigo é um saco]
<Mr-geek> kkkkk
<Mr-geek> tipo assim sabe lá no plus
<Mr-geek> quando vc coloca uma cor , exemplo azul
<Mr-geek> então ...
<Mr-geek> akele "código" da cor
<Mr-geek> q vc tem q por
<Mr-geek> vc ta usando q distro do linux?
<Fabianin> Mr-geek, ubuntu 10.10
<Mr-geek> hum eu tb !
<Mr-geek> oO instala o emesener
<Mr-geek> emesene*
<Mr-geek> é mais rápido !
<Fabianin> Mr-geek, então, queria um que fosse todo integrado com o ubuntu... e o emesene 2.0 ta cheio de bug ainda
<Mr-geek> é mesmo , mais ele é mais rápido
<Fabianin> Mr-geek, então no pidgin nao tem como?
<Mr-geek> não sei eu nunca usei ele !
<Fabianin> Mr-geek, eu até achei um plugin só que não sei como instalar
<Mr-geek> instala ele pelo
<Mr-geek> centro de programas
<Fabianin> mas é um arquivo zip, com um arquivo .patch dentro e um .tar.gz Mr-geek
<Mr-geek> vai em : Aplicativos / Central de programas do Ubuntu / ai digita pidgin na caixa de busca
<Fabianin> não po, o que eu nao sei instalar é o plugin não o pidgin
<Mr-geek> fz o q eudisse
<Mr-geek> tem um pacote
<Mr-geek> de plugin debaixo do pidgin
<Fabianin> sim
<Fabianin> mas lá nao tem o plugin plus do emesene
<Mr-geek> e cara vai em Aplicativos / Central de programas do Ubuntu / ai digita emesene na caixa de busca
<Mr-geek> é melhor
<Mr-geek> as letras ficam coloridas
<Mr-geek> igual no msn plus
<Mr-geek> consseguiu ?
<Fabianin> Mr-geek, rapaz to baixando o pidgin-dev pra ver se consigo instalar
<Mr-geek> kkkkkk
<Mr-geek> cara instala o emesene
<Mr-geek> uum consselho de amigo
<Amarelos> boa noite
<Mr-geek> boa
<Mr-geek> tudo bem ?
<Amarelos> tudo
<Fabianin> Mr-geek, sei instalar isso nao
<Fabianin> peço pra sair
<Mr-geek> é só fussar
<Mr-geek> kkkkkk
<Fabianin> po nao achei nada na internet
<Fabianin> como o cara faz o plugin e nao faz o how to?
<Mr-geek> em
<Mr-geek> vai o menu de Aplicativos
<Mr-geek> ai vc clica em : Central de programas do ubuntu
<Mr-geek> vai aparecer uma janela , ai na caixa de busca vc digita o programa q vc quer
<Mr-geek> q no seu caso te recomendo
<Mr-geek> o emesene
<Mr-geek> ai depois q vc digitar vai aparecer ele na lista
<Mr-geek> ai vc clica sobre ele e no lado direito
<Mr-geek> vc clica em instalar
<Mr-geek> e espera instalar
<Mr-geek> ai depois q instalar vc vai em Aplicativos / Internet / e clica no emesene
<Mr-geek> ai pronto !
<Mr-geek> é facil , maneira mais facil desconheço !
<Fabianin> Mr-geek, eu sei mexer no emesene, até tinha ele, mas quero um programa integrado... o emesene aqui funciona direitinho
<Mr-geek> hum , então tá !
<Mr-geek> kkkkk
<Mr-geek> fussa ai
<Mr-geek> melhor maneira de aprender é fussar!
<Mr-geek> kkkkk
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, :)
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six: boa noite brow...td bem
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, boa noite. Eu gravei um dvd aqui no GNOME e depois que acabou a gravação testei ele e vi que todos os arquivos estavam lá e acessiveis, certo e tal, ai tirei o disco e voltei a colocar ele no driver e ele agora fica tetando ler ele até que o icone do driver some e não consigo acessar mais a unidade, alguma ideia man...?! :S
<Mr-geek> pessoal eu ja volto  blz (meu momento de redtube é agora) ... fui...
<mateusjmf> boa noite a todos
<peregrinator_six> mateusjmf, boa noite.
<Fisico> boa noite
<mateusjmf> estou a mais de 2 anos experimentando distros linux para aposentar meu Windows e posso garantir com certeza que o Ubuntu é a melhor opção que encontrei
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, boa noite. :)
<coelho88> Ei.. tão colocando BPL aqui em casa.
<mateusjmf> alguem sabe de alguns temas para o gnome?
<Patricia> peregrinator_six: :) boa noite
<peregrinator_six> mateusjmf, sei de muitos...! :D
<mateusjmf> pode me dar um link ou coisa parecida?
<peregrinator_six> mateusjmf, qual o seu Ubuntu...?!
<Patricia> KamusHadenes: kkkkkkkk esta ai ainda?
<mateusjmf> 10.10
<peregrinator_six> mateusjmf, com certeza!
<peregrinator_six> mateusjmf, http://ubuntued.info/tag/serie-temas
<mateusjmf> obrigado, vou dar uma olhada e já volto!
<mateusjmf> sabe de algum estilo glass?
<peregrinator_six> sim...
<peregrinator_six> só um minuto..
<Mr-geek> é isso é verdade o Ubuntu ta pra mim sendo a melhor distro do linux !
<peregrinator_six> mateusjmf, glass ou transparente...?! Qual vc quiz dizer...?!
<mateusjmf> transparente
<Guest76572> vixi cara tenta achar como ativar a transparendia RGBA no ubuntu se achar me avisa em !
<peregrinator_six> só um minuto..
<EduardeCalibal> peregrinator_six, se estiver danifica a mídia verá erros no dmesg.
<Guest76572> oO gente ja volto tá vou tomar banho ...
<EduardeCalibal> Sei por que tenho várias nesse "nível".
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, traduz pra um semi-noob o que é dmesg...?! :S
<EduardeCalibal> Comando dmesg.
<Guest76572> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> um..
<EduardeCalibal> Mensagens do sistema?
<peregrinator_six> vou executar...
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, venho um monte de bagulho mano, e ai...?!
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, hoje da pra assistir vidios ai...?!
<peregrinator_six> videos...
<EduardeCalibal> Não recordo com o que se parecem essas mensagens...  E não lembro de outra forma de verificar, mas sua descrição realmente parece problema com a mídia.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver aqui se acho um exemplo.
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, se quiser posto o bin pra vc ver, quer...?!
<EduardeCalibal> Como asim o bin?
<EduardeCalibal> assim...
<EduardeCalibal> Você fala a iso?
<Mr-geek> caramba n to consseguindo mudar a bosta no nick aki : /nick jesse
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, paste bin, desculpe-me...
<EduardeCalibal> Ha.
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Joga lá.
<peregrinator_six> beleza man..
<peregrinator_six> só um poco...
<peregrinator_six> *ṕuco...
<peregrinator_six> *pouco...
<peregrinator_six> mateusjmf, http://ubuntued.info/tema15-windows7
<Eduarde> Aqui funciona Mr-geek.
<jesse_> é sei mas é q aki as vezes da isso mesmo
<EduardeCalibal> Normal.
<jesse_> em eu ja volto , vo tomar banho ...
<peregrinator_six> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<EduardeCalibal> Muito complexo esse comando nick...
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, http://paste.ubuntu.com/536874/
<EduardeCalibal> Já vejo.
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<peregrinator_six> obrigado.
<MyDie> peregrinator_six: net esta ruim
<EduardeCalibal> Erro de mídia, na segunda linha:
<EduardeCalibal> [ 1116.059040] sr 0:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Medium Error [current]
<peregrinator_six> MyDie, beleza...
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, e o que quer isso dizer man...?!
<EduardeCalibal> Erro na mídia...  Na parte física, no CD.
<EduardeCalibal> No DVD, no que for a sua mídia.
<peregrinator_six> ams que bosta em...?! :S
<EduardeCalibal> sr0 é o driver de CD/DVD
<peregrinator_six> aff...
<EduardeCalibal> Geralmente...
<peregrinator_six> tá beleza...
<peregrinator_six> *mas..
<EduardeCalibal> Eu gravo aqui em 8x para evitar incidentes.
<peregrinator_six> obrigado pelo exclarecimento EduardeCalibal
<EduardeCalibal> E descobrir que gravar mídias com o vmware rodando provoca perda de mídias.
<EduardeCalibal> descobri.
<peregrinator_six> o que seria isso...?!
<peregrinator_six> vmware!?
<EduardeCalibal> Programa para virtualização.
<peregrinator_six> não uso iddo ai não...
<EduardeCalibal> Roda uma máquina virtual para instalar o que quiser nela.
<peregrinator_six> nem tenho maquina pra iso... :S
<peregrinator_six> *isso....
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, meio pesado, mas nem tanto.
<barna_> aki eu tenho erro ao abrir cd/dvd com uma vm ativa!
<pcastro> list chan
<peregrinator_six> mateusjmf, e ai, agradou...?!
<EduardeCalibal> É, esses negócios com virtualização são problemáticos quando acessam diretamente o hardware.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas no caso do vmware pode desativar o acesso dele aos dispositivos que desejar...
<EduardeCalibal> De volta a realidade palpável.  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<peregrinator_six> mateusjmf, ?
<mateusjmf> desculpe! estou vendo agora! tive que dar uma saida!
<peregrinator_six> mateusjmf, beleza man..
<peregrinator_six> qualquer coisa estamos aqui... :0
<virtu> e ae
<virtu> fala moçada
<virtu> melhor... gurizada medonha
<peregrinator_six> virtu, boa noite man. :)
<virtu> hoje é um bom dia
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; \o
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, boa noite man.
<virtu> bah... meu celular novo ta parado no RJ
<virtu> nada sai...
<virtu> logo essa semana resolveram arrumar as coisas por la
<jesse_> iae negadaa
<jesse_> kkkkkk
<jesse_> ué kd o povo daki ?
<mateusjmf> estou de volta e tema novo
<jesse_> kkk
<peregrinator_six> mateusjmf, e ai, gostou do tema...?!
<jesse_> em eu ja volto blz , rapidão mesmo só vo frita um ovo pra comer com o pão !
<jesse_>  e pega um copo d'água
<mateusjmf> ótimo! era isso que eu queria
<peregrinator_six> mateusjmf, beleza, disponha man! :)
<mateusjmf> comprei um monitor bala de 24 polegadas led
<mateusjmf> o ubuntu fica uma beleza
<peregrinator_six> mateusjmf, até o window$ ficaria... :P
<virtu> qual monitor mateusjmf
<virtu> ?
<mateusjmf> vale a pena! samsung
<mateusjmf> monitor e tv
<MyDie> KamusHadenes: :( esta ai por favor?
<virtu> eu se tivesse grana sobrando...
<virtu> ia comprar um dell zino hd e um monitor 22 por ai
<virtu> alguem quer comprar o meu note? =P
<mateusjmf> que nada! graças ao 13 salário!
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, boa noite man.
<maraujo_3> peregrinator_six, boa meu nobre
<virtu> meu 13 vai direto pra poupanca
<virtu> apesar que conheço gente na dell e consigo um desconto
<virtu> 17% em cima do preço
<maraujo_3> e olha q ja ta com um preço bom viu
<peregrinator_six> tretinha discaradinha em veio...
<maraujo_3> dell deu uma reduzida legal
<virtu> o dell hd zino??
<maraujo_3> 17% a menoshummm
<virtu> foda que me acostumei com note
<maraujo_3> sem nota
<maraujo_3> :P
<mateusjmf> gosto muito da dell, trabalho com um note dell e é muito bom
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, \o/
<jesse_> virtu : to loko pra te um not em !
<jesse_> kkkk
<virtu> eu ja tenho um
<jesse_> e por o linux nele
<peregrinator_six> da deu só não gosto da politica de venda dela...
<jesse_> nosssaaaa
<virtu> ja ta
<jesse_> q lokooooo
<Patricia> peregrinator_six: :S
<peregrinator_six> *dell...
<virtu> ou pego um monitor e ligo no note
<virtu> mas dai eu acho meio contra-mao
<virtu> sei la
<mateusjmf> acho que é contra mão man
<virtu> o hd zino ja vem com teclado e mouse wireless
<mateusjmf> prefiro o desktop
<virtu> mas eu vivo em duvida
<virtu> entao prefiro economizar
<jesse_> é gente , to aki na frente do meu PC Linuxxx de + , e to no melhor Chat do MUNDO e com um copão de suco de laranja uma fatia de pão com manteiga e dois pão com ovo ! me diz ai pra q coisa melhor ?
<maraujo_3> pensando em ecnomizar?
<maraujo_3> pq nao um positivo premium?
<virtu> jesse_, doidao
<mateusjmf> uma infinidade de recursos a mais e a possibilidade de jogos maior
<jesse_> kkkkkkkk
<virtu> economizar 100%... sem gasto
<virtu> se vendesse meu note por uns 800
<virtu> até pensaria no caso
<jesse_> cara nem vende !
<jesse_> se liga
<jesse_> to loko
<virtu> usar ele no banheiro
<jesse_> é
<virtu> prefiro vender
<mateusjmf> acho que todos devemos apenas adquirir coisa e nada de vender!
<jesse_> imagina eu cagando e mexendo no not!
<jesse_> q massa
<jesse_> kkkkkkkkk
<mateusjmf> sempre há um dia que precisará dele
<jesse_> é mesmo !
<virtu> desktop + netbook
<virtu> seri bom
<jesse_> é e muito !
<virtu> mas é desncessário
<jesse_> cara é q eu tenho só um pc normal estilo akeles dos anos 60 ! e to quase comprando meu notbook ! se DEUS quiser daki uns dias vou ta com ele já !
<jesse_> ai na primeiro dia vou instalar o Ubuntu cara
<virtu> começa a rezar
<jesse_> kkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> notbucha se dão com Linux man, vc aprendera isso da pior forma possivel...
<peregrinator_six> Nôa se dão...
<jesse_> ja to orando faz meses ! pra DEUS me ajudar e arrumar um emprego pra mi comprar meu not
#ubuntu-br 2010-11-27
<jesse_> por q não se dão ??
<peregrinator_six> Não se dão.. Eita curso de digitação que está me faltando...
<mateusjmf> meu pc também e modesto mais pra ubuntu me atende bem, tenho um P4 3ghz e 1 gb de ram, uma placa de video de 500mb e um hd de 500gb
<peregrinator_six> jesse_, gostaria de saber essa resposta também man...
<jesse_> peregrinator_six : kkkkkkkkk
<jesse_> so + d0 t!p0 , pr&f!r0 t3st4 pr4 t3r s3rt&z4 ! hehehehe
<virtu> bãi
<jesse_> kkkkkkk
<virtu> mais uma dessas e vai fica 2 semanas longe daqui
<virtu> to sem inspiração hoje no piano
<jesse_> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<jesse_> piano
<ElDeablo> Boa noite
<jesse_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jesse_> mer mão , c0m1 2 pão cum 0vO aki em to c0m v0nt4de de C4ga !
<jesse_> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<coelho88> oioioioioioi
<jesse_> boa noite ElDeablo
<jesse_> boa nnoite coelho88
<jesse_> kkkkkk
<coelho88> boa noite je
<jesse_> kkkkkkkk
<coelho88> boa noite jesse_
<jesse_> boa sim !
<jesse_> quem ai tem namorada?
<jesse_> ...
<mateusjmf> sou casado
<coelho88> pq boa?
<jesse_> boa por q amanhã vou trabalhar!
<coelho88> ham
<coelho88> q bom
<coelho88> primeira vez?
<jesse_> é tava pedindo pra DEUS a um tempão!
<jesse_> primeira não!
<jesse_> mas esse é massa tipo
<jesse_> talvez vo mexe nos PC lá
<jesse_> kkkkkkk
<jesse_> ElDeablo : porq te chamas de ElDeablo??
<peregrinator_six> !topic | galerinha da boa, vamos nos organizar melhor...?! :)
<ubottu-br> galerinha da boa, vamos nos organizar melhor...?! :): Por favor, leia o tópico do canal toda vez que entrar, pois ele contém informações úteis e importantes. Para visualizar o tópico a qualquer momento enquanto estiver no canal, digite /topic
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<ElDeablo> jesse_: pq chamas de jesse_ ?
<ElDeablo> com o _
<ElDeablo> tem outro jesse_ na rede?
<jesse_> oO Gente bonita ! Tchau pra quem fica !  Fui ...
<mateusjmf> valeu jesse_
<ElDeablo> cada um que aparece
<mateusjmf> também vou chegando, boa noite a todos
<silesio> boa noite
<YuriBokaleff8y83>  oi
<YuriBokaleff8y83>  blz man
<MarceloVaz> boa noite
<MarceloVaz> uso ubunto
<MarceloVaz> como fasso pra abrir dvd no linucs?
<gmazk> PQP... faSSo? LinuCS?
<virtu> abrir tipo?
<mactimes> gmazk, Perdeu o "Ubunto" antes...
<gmazk> Português gracioso, né colega? Muito bem, campeão.
<mactimes> gmazk, Como fasso pra cunçegir ki vc me invie um dicionareo di portugueis um otru di gramatica???
<gmazk> mactimes: Não é necessário... Aqui no #ubuntu-br você terá uma verdadeira aula de português todos os dias. ;)
<lucks> gmazk: i meu ovu?
<MarceloVaz> po
<MarceloVaz> não fica corregendo
<MarceloVaz> mi ajuda
<MarceloVaz> =/
<mactimes> gmazk, I vô aprendê a falá essi portuges curto, açin, eleganti igoal o ceu?
 * mactimes dropped dead on the release of "corregendo" word...  May mactimes rest in peace.
<gmazk> MarceloVaz: Tu só vai me ver ajudando alguém que não se dá nem ao trabalho de escrever corretamente num canal IRC, no dia que esse alguém for a Megan Fox, NUA, dizendo pra mim: "me ajude a fazer sexo".
<MarceloVaz> sério?
<MarceloVaz> é nois que voa então bruxão
<MarceloVaz> =D
<gmazk> mactimes: "nois"... Tem esse verbete no dicionário?
<MarceloVaz> falando sério
<MarceloVaz> preciso integrar o OSC com o Joomla
<rafaelsoaresbr> MarceloVaz: instala o pacote ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MarceloVaz> alguma referencia ?
<mactimes> gmazk, Tem, no "Orelho".
<gmazk> mactimes: Só se for no "Orelha"
<MarceloVaz> rafaelsoaresbr tava zuando =)
<Barna> !offtopic
<ubottu-br> Essa conversação não faz parte do contexto do canal. Off-topic é no canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<gmazk> mactimes: Esqueci que isso aqui é:
<gmazk> !ubuntu-br
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ubuntu-br' not found
<gmazk> mactimes: Entra no teamspeak lá.
<MarceloVaz> alguem ja usou o jOSC ?
<MarceloVaz> coisa triste
<MarceloVaz> correger todos sabem
<MarceloVaz> ajuidar é dificil né
<MarceloVaz> ¬¬
<mactimes> MarceloVaz, Pede em português.  Quem sabe alguém se habilita...
<rafaelsoaresbr> argh, perdi o contexto da conversa. :)
<MarceloVaz> e não pedi ?
<mactimes> Desculpe, vou reformular.  Peça em português do Brasil.  Quem sabe alguém aqui se habilita...
<MarceloVaz> <MarceloVaz> falando sério
<MarceloVaz> <MarceloVaz> preciso integrar o OSC com o Joomla
<MarceloVaz> <MarceloVaz> alguma referencia ?
<MarceloVaz> faltou acentos ?
<MarceloVaz> ¬¬
<mactimes> Acentros é plural.  Concordância verbal, zero, não é, queridão?
<mactimes> Hahahaha
<mactimes> MarceloVaz, Agora, sério, não é mais fácil buscar referência nos locais específicos/especializados para o que você busca?
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> porem todos apontam o mesmo caminho
<MarceloVaz> e não faz exatamente o que desejo
<mactimes> MarceloVaz, Tudo o que você que saber sobre OSC+Joomla está aqui.  http://tinyurl.com/33acrxc
<MarceloVaz> Enable javascript to use LMGTFY.
<MarceloVaz> nao esta campeão
<MarceloVaz> ¬¬
<deusr> olá
<deusr> talvez alguém possa medar uma ajuda!
<deusr> eu instalei o ubuntu com opcao de criptografar a pasta do meu user
<deusr> tem como descriptografar?
<deusr> e deixar sem?
<deusr> olá!!
<lucks> deusr: uma vez eu tive um problema com o ubuntu e precisava de arquivos da pasta
<lucks> não consegui acessar pq tava criptografada
<mactimes> deusr, Consegue entender inglês?
<deusr> mactimes, sim, dah pro gasto, pq?
<lucks> pesquisei pra caramba e não obtive resposta
<lucks> então se vc achar me avisa =)
<mactimes> deusr, http://tinyurl.com/28729rc
<deusr> mactimes,  eu tenho uma solução, renomeio a pasta do meu user, apago o user, crio outro e volto com os arquivos
<mactimes> deusr, Logo o primeiro link
<deusr> mactimes, ok!
<deusr> vlw ;)
<deusr> mactimes, soh isso, remover o direério?
<MarceloVaz> não existe pra OSC 3.x
<MarceloVaz> AFF
<MarceloVaz> vou tentar uma gambiarra com o Jfusion
<MarceloVaz> muito obrigado pela pouca ajuda de todos
<MarceloVaz> =)
<deusr> mactimes, é o que eu tinha pensado, vou remover criar o user denovo e voltar com os arquivos
<deusr> mais fácil
<berdi__> galera alguém pode me ajudar com iptables
<berdi__> bloqueio entre interfaces de rede
<berdi__> ?
<includ3> berdi__ tente #iptables
<leleobhz_> berdi__: tabela forward
<leleobhz_> se for entre redes diferentes
<berdi__> duas redes ...
<berdi__> 192.168.0.*
<berdi__> e 172.16.0.*
<leleobhz_> mascara de ambas é cidr?
<berdi__> sim
<berdi__> 255.255.255.0
<leleobhz_> continue
 * leleobhz_ conhece as mascaras
<MarceloVaz> oi leleobhz_
<MarceloVaz> iptaibous r0x
<leleobhz_> iptables e uma droga pra administrar
<MarceloVaz> Patricia morreu? =x
<leleobhz_> nesse quesito, ipfw ganha de lavada
<berdi__> não quero que 172.16.0.* enxergue 192.168.0.*
<leleobhz_> berdi__: só isso?
<berdi__> vice-versa
<berdi__> só
<leleobhz_> ta roteando pra internet isso ai?
<berdi__> pode me ajudar ?
<berdi__> sim
<berdi__> os dois
<leleobhz_> salvo engano
<berdi__> ahm ?
<leleobhz_> iptables -A FORWARD -s 172.16.0.0/24 -d 192.168.0.0/24 -j DROP
<leleobhz_> depois cria outra regra invertendo os 2 nros
<berdi__> ahmm
<leleobhz_> nao me lembro se a sintaxe ta certinha, mas a ideia e exatamente essa
<leleobhz_> MarceloVaz: opa
<berdi__> ok vou testar
<MarceloVaz> na teoria sim
<leleobhz_> MarceloVaz: considerando que so aparece mulher louca, borderline ou bipolar na minha vida, nao faz falta nenhuma ela
<mactimes> leleobhz_, Fala aí, Leo!  Fala mal do iptables, não, heim!  Deixa o bichinho quieto na dele que não está fazendo nada com você... heheheh
<leleobhz_> MarceloVaz: e n tem nada em teoria
<leleobhz_> mactimes: nossa mae, desenterraram voce foi :P
<MarceloVaz> ioeuhieuhei
 * leleobhz_ nao gosta de iptables
<mactimes> leleobhz_, Pois é.
<leleobhz_> quando voces administrarem ipfw vcs entendem o que digo
<mactimes> leleobhz_, De vez em nunca eu apareço por aqui...
<leleobhz_> até controlar nat e mais facil :P
<leleobhz_> mactimes: to notando sabe
<aSSogueroZen_SX> alguém ae usa wine em x64?
<mactimes> leleobhz_, ah, cara, já usei ipfw mas o vício no iptables não me permite deixá-lo.
<mactimes> aSSogueroZen_SX, Já experimentou rodar o VirtualBox em Seamless mode?
<MarceloVaz> iptables -I INPUT -m iprange --src-range 192.168.1.0/24-192.168.2.0/24 -j DROP
<MarceloVaz> isso funciona? ^^
<leleobhz_> aSSogueroZen_SX: n tem mta razao pra isso
<aSSogueroZen_SX> mactimes mas para jogos não compensa
<leleobhz_> po
<leleobhz_> isso e marretada
<leleobhz_> virtualbox pra matar formiga
<leleobhz_> aSSogueroZen_SX: use o wine 32bits mesmo cara
<leleobhz_> bobagem se matar com isso
<leleobhz_> no ppa que to usando tem o 32bits compilando pra ubuntu de 64
<mactimes> aSSogueroZen_SX, Bem, depente do teu hardware.  Mas evita todo e qualquer problema de incompatibilidade...
 * leleobhz_ diz pro mactimes que é bobagem
 * leleobhz_ usa wine pra jogar aqui tb
<mactimes> leleobhz_, Sim, é marretada, mas e daí?  Sou fã do Thor!
<aSSogueroZen_SX> andei testando um x32 aqui
<leleobhz_> mactimes: UAHuHAuHAuHAuHAuHAuHAuHA
<aSSogueroZen_SX> nao mudou muita coisa
<leleobhz_> aSSogueroZen_SX: xo te passar o ppa que to usando
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu tinha impressão q já rodou mais rápido os joguinhos com wine outras vezes
<leleobhz_> aSSogueroZen_SX: olha, wine tem que ser usado em conjunto com winetricks
<leleobhz_> tem coisa que tem que instalar e n tem jeito
<MarceloVaz> yes
<MarceloVaz> um monte porcaria
<aSSogueroZen_SX> sim sim
<MarceloVaz> compre um videogame e seja feliz
<aSSogueroZen_SX> to por dentro do lance
<aSSogueroZen_SX> ah instalando windão já dá pra brincar
<aSSogueroZen_SX> é q to com preguiça, instalação chata do caramba
<leleobhz_> ai ai
<leleobhz_> aSSogueroZen_SX: perae q pego o ppa pra vc
<aSSogueroZen_SX> relax
<aSSogueroZen_SX> no to em ubuntu
<aSSogueroZen_SX> pergunta empírica msm hehe
<mactimes> leleobhz_, Sério mesmo que vai fazer o cara instalar a lixarada toda do Wine pra jogar?  Não é mais simples instalar o VBox, colocar o CDzinho dele no drive e ser feliz? |(^_^)|
<leleobhz_> mactimes: nao fala merda vai
<leleobhz_> e so pra responder
<leleobhz_> NAO
<leleobhz_> nao e mais simples nao
<Ricardo__> virtualbox nao tem acesso a 3d
<aSSogueroZen_SX> é uma questão de performance
<aSSogueroZen_SX> fica lento
<Ricardo__> é e ainda fica lento
<maraujo_3> boa noite
<leleobhz_> [26/11-23:57:59] < Ricardo__> virtualbox nao tem acesso a 3d
<leleobhz_> tem sim senhor
<mactimes> Ricardo__, Opa, não fala besteira.  Só se for em máquina porcaria.
<leleobhz_> e pra windows tem aceleracao 2D também
<aSSogueroZen_SX> haha
<Ricardo__> eu tentei ativar 3d
<aSSogueroZen_SX> vcs entram numas discussões
<Ricardo__> e aki nao rolou
<mactimes> Sim, 2d e 3d
<Ricardo__> mas tb nem me esforcei
<aSSogueroZen_SX> parou rubinho!
<Ricardo__> pra q
<mactimes> Ricardo__, Joga sua carroça no lixo e compra uma máquina decente, então...
<Ricardo__> se eu quizer jogar mesmo vo pro windows
<leleobhz_> aSSogueroZen_SX: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/main
<Ricardo__> mto melhor
<Ricardo__> q ficar fazendo gambiarra
<Ricardo__> pra rodar gamer
<MarceloVaz> veio
<mactimes> Ricardo__, Não tem gambiarra.
<leleobhz_> ai ceus
<leleobhz_> 3 trolls
<leleobhz_> pela mae do guarda
<mactimes> Ricardo__, No VBox, joga direto no Windows.
<leleobhz_> nao tem gambiarra²
<MarceloVaz> eu sou feliz a dois anos e meio com um ps2 tijolão e um hd de 200gb
<MarceloVaz> PC é pra trabalho
<leleobhz_> wine é implementação de API
<Ricardo__> pior
<MarceloVaz> =)
<aSSogueroZen_SX> <leleobhz_> blz, valeu
<Ricardo__> quer jogar vai pros videos games
<maraujo_3> leleobhz_, o playonlinux num é uma melhoria do wine?
<leleobhz_> MarceloVaz: azar o seu. pc e pra eu fazer o que eu quiser, assim como tudo que tenho
<leleobhz_> ;)
<MarceloVaz> xiu
<MarceloVaz> :D
<leleobhz_> isso de uso especifico e coisa de bitolado
<leleobhz_> credo
<MarceloVaz> meu pc nao roda muito jogo
 * mactimes waves to leleobhz_ and sets thumbs plus mode at +1
<Ricardo__> cara cada um usa o pc pro q mais le interessa
<Ricardo__> nao adianta vcs discutirem isso
<MarceloVaz> se eu for comparar o custo beneficio
<leleobhz_> exato
<MarceloVaz> o console valeu muitoooooooooo mais a pena
<maraujo_3> MarceloVaz, ta ai ce tem razao em partes, melhor nao misturar
<MarceloVaz> do q investir em maquina
<leleobhz_> entao nao aporrinhem falando que pc n e pra jogo
<leleobhz_> MarceloVaz: eu nao precisei investir nada pra jogar o que gosto
<leleobhz_> engraçado
<Ricardo__> é pra jogo
<Ricardo__> mas nao o linux
<leleobhz_> Ricardo__: claro que o linux e
<Ricardo__> em windows vai tem mto melhor desempenho
<leleobhz_> nao senhor
<peregrinator_six> ...
<MarceloVaz> paguei 200 reau no playstaichon
<leleobhz_> o problema do wine sao as dll
<Ricardo__> linux pra mim é estabilidade e ficar longe de virus
<MarceloVaz> o hd eu ja tinha
<MarceloVaz> :D
<mactimes> Ricardo__, Vou lhe apresentar ao UbuntuGames, então, se você diz que Linux não é para jogos....
<leleobhz_> só isso
<MarceloVaz> q VGA custaria isso
<leleobhz_> o wine implementa a api do windows quase completamente
<MarceloVaz> e me traria tanta diversão?
<Ricardo__> sim grandes jogos la tudo parecido com atari
<leleobhz_> o problema e que as libs do core do sistema nao podem ser distribuidas
<leleobhz_> ai eles tentam implementar do 0
<leleobhz_> da pra instalar directx no wine por exemplo
<leleobhz_> e meu battlefield roda mais rapido no wine do que no windao
<leleobhz_> :D
<Ricardo__> é vai rodar um jogo pancada
<Ricardo__> tipo call of duty novo
<Ricardo__> em wine ou virtualbox
<Ricardo__> fala serio
<aSSogueroZen_SX> nossa pessoal
<leleobhz_> eu rodo em wine e roda melhor q no windoes
<aSSogueroZen_SX> a idéia não era essa
<aSSogueroZen_SX> vcs ficam se massacrando
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<mactimes> Ricardo__, Cara, já falei, joga teu PC no lixo e compra outro se você não é capaz de fazer isto com teu equipamento atual.
<Ricardo__> meu pc é bom cara
 * MarceloVaz fanboys detected !!!
<leleobhz_> rs
<mactimes> Ricardo__, Sim, bom pra jogar no lixo...
<Ricardo__> antes de julgar tu devia perguntar a config
<leleobhz_> po, o povo vai falar de wine e o escambau
<mactimes> Ricardo__, Não preciso.  Se não consegue fazer ao menos isto,não presta.
<leleobhz_> pergunto aqui quantos sabem o que o wine faz
<peregrinator_six> aSSogueroZen_SX, vc não conhece essse povo doido não rapaz... :P
<leleobhz_> aposto que maioria vai dizer "emula o windows"
<Ricardo__> garanto q tu tem um p 4 1.8 ae e se fazendo de galo
<leleobhz_> o que so prova que o cara nao sabe o que diz e fala bobagem
<maraujo_3> aSSogueroZen_SX, se duvidar sai tiro inte por papel de parede sai uma discussao
<aSSogueroZen_SX> auheauehaueh
<peregrinator_six> vou mandar os homens do rio esquentar a chapa de neguinho ai já, já....O?
<maraujo_3> aSSogueroZen_SX, ums querendo mostrar q sabe + ou convencer q o outro sabe de nada
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<peregrinator_six> :P
<mactimes> Ricardo__, Para de falar bobagem, rapaz...
<aSSogueroZen_SX> uma dúvida singela
<aSSogueroZen_SX> provavelmente não instalei algum dos vcrun no winetricks
<maraujo_3> peregrinator_six, acho q nem com a Força Tarefa + JackBauer é mto ego
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, AUHSUAHSUAHSUHASUHAUHSUAHHS
<leleobhz_> aSSogueroZen_SX: os vcs e os vbs runs da vida tem que colocar
<aSSogueroZen_SX> botei o último só
<maraujo_3> peregrinator_six, vai la no off antes q começem a perseguição
<aSSogueroZen_SX> deve ser algum antigo faltando e tal
<ecanto> alguém usa macbook pro?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> alguém de vcs mora em RJ?
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, nem CROSSOVER Jac Bauer+Robocop+Cyber Cops, Os tretudo do Futuro... :P
<peregrinator_six> aSSogueroZen_SX, qual é a tua maninho, que que vc quer com nós daqui...?!
<aSSogueroZen_SX> tá meio calamidade pública por aí né
<Ricardo__> pior o wine gerou discussao geral
<Ricardo__> eaheahea
<aSSogueroZen_SX> vi o capitão nascimento da vida real falando hj na globo
<aSSogueroZen_SX> agora vamos de wine para 'tema livre'
<leleobhz_> aSSogueroZen_SX: pega o nro da versao e instala
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu considerei tentar trabalhar aí
<aSSogueroZen_SX> mas não compensa
<peregrinator_six> aSSogueroZen_SX, não se iludo, esse lixo de ṕais tá todo adoecido man... :S Mas essa semana é aqui, daqui um pouco muda e assim, segue-se o siclo vicioso desse pais fraco e porcamente desenvolvido...
<aSSogueroZen_SX> haha
<aSSogueroZen_SX> ah mas aí tá caótico bagarai cara
<leleobhz_> offtopic e noutro canal ne moçada
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsr...
<peregrinator_six> ai, ai...
 * mactimes sets thumbs plus +2 for leleobhz_ 
<leleobhz_> mactimes: corneteiro :p
<aSSogueroZen_SX> esse offtopic podia cancelar a partir de algum certo horário
<mactimes> leleobhz_, Ganha uma balinha se chegar a +10 :P
<leleobhz_> aSSogueroZen_SX: tem o ##ubuntu-br e o ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<leleobhz_> pra isso
<leleobhz_> so ir la
<includ3> #Bate-Papo =P
<leleobhz_> pode até sair na faca se quiser :D
<aSSogueroZen_SX> uaheauehauehaueh
<aSSogueroZen_SX> q insanidade isso aqui
<mactimes> Vamos ver se rola...
<mactimes> !topic
<ubottu-br> Por favor, leia o tópico do canal toda vez que entrar, pois ele contém informações úteis e importantes. Para visualizar o tópico a qualquer momento enquanto estiver no canal, digite /topic
<aSSogueroZen_SX> !grub
<ubottu-br> GRUB é o gerenciador de boot padrão do Ubuntu. Perdeu o GRUB depois de instalar o Windows? Veja https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub (em Inglês) - Tutoriais do GRUB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto (em Inglês)
<aSSogueroZen_SX> !grub2
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'grub2' not found
<aSSogueroZen_SX> rá
<mactimes> !topic | mactimes
<ubottu-br> mactimes, por favor veja minha mensagem privada
<peregrinator_six> aSSogueroZen_SX,
<aSSogueroZen_SX> ya
<peregrinator_six> aSSogueroZen_SX,  vou vou vazar por que já não bastam os bandidos daqui ainda ter que lidar com egos inflamados de certos seres vivos daqui também é de mais pra eu, prefiro ficar com o meus conterraneos fora da lee... Fui...
<aSSogueroZen_SX> boa noite
<Pskol> cuidado com a bala
<peregrinator_six> ótima pra vc que com certeza sera melhor que a nossa!
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, se tudo fosse uma simples e adocicada balinha...
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<Pskol> :)
<Patricia> voltei
<Patricia> boa noite fui
<vitorlobo> falae cambada
<vitorlobo> Patricia: boa noite =*
<Fisico> eduardecalibal: Tá ai?
<Fisico> eduardecalibal: Tá ai?
<ecanto> =]
<Fisico> ecanto,
<Fisico> eu tava instalando o ubuntu aqui
<Fisico> ai
<Fisico> ele travou
<ecanto> qual versao?
<Fisico> mas me disseram q foi pq eu formatei todas as partições
<Fisico> no windows
<Fisico> eu tenho umas 5 partições
<Fisico> 10.10
<Fisico> queria instalar o ubuntu em uma
<Fisico> mas como eu formatei no windows, ele deixou um sistema ntfs, foi por isso que eu num consegui instaalar o ubuntu?
<Fisico> deveria ser o ext4?
<ecanto> depende de qual modelo de instalação você escolheu.
<Fisico> eu pedi para ele formatar apenas
<Fisico> o windows
<ecanto> mas para você instalar você precisa de 3 partições livres.
<ecanto> para o /, /home e swap.
<Fisico> pq 3?
<Fisico> q q é o /?, o /home? e o swap?
<Fisico> por favor me explica, sou novo nisso
<Fisico> ecanto: ?
<XIBICA> Se escolheu automático o próprio sistema criar as partições
<Fisico> não então, eu já tenho as partições
<Fisico> feitas, mas fiz no windows
<Fisico> problema que eu formatei elas já
<Fisico> no windows
<Fisico> ai
<Fisico> eu tenteiinstalar o ubuntu, travou, ainda ele mexeu em uma partição q não pode ser acessada pelo windows
<Fisico> um rolo
<Fisico> ?
<Fisico> xibica: ?
<Fisico> ecanto: ?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> still holding
<stargazer> tem alguém on ?
<stargazer> alguém sabe como eu sincronizo legenda no linux ?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> stargazer = mother love bone?
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, sim
<aSSogueroZen_SX> ee
<aSSogueroZen_SX> legal
<stargazer> Foi a melhor banda de grunge. xD
<aSSogueroZen_SX> curto mother love bone
<aSSogueroZen_SX> tenho o apple gravado aqui
<stargazer> Eu comprei o Disco  no começo do ano 80 reais na galeria do rock.
<aSSogueroZen_SX> mas cara, não querendo desfazer tmb... nunca entendo isso de sincronizar legenda
<aSSogueroZen_SX> não é só baixar a legenda correta?
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, sim, mais tem legendas que vem fora de sincronia.
<stargazer> raros os casos.
<aSSogueroZen_SX> filme, série?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> porra eu baixo uns cult fodidos aqui
<aSSogueroZen_SX> o pior q já aconteceu é ter q ver com legenda em inglês
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, tipo filmes recentes e difícil você encontra legenda fora de sincronia. Isso acontece mais em filmes mais antigos.
<aSSogueroZen_SX> pois é
<aSSogueroZen_SX> mas enfim, n sei como sincroniza -.-
<aSSogueroZen_SX> no vlc deve ter opção pra isso
<aSSogueroZen_SX> q player de vídeo vc usa?
<xjkx> o ubuntu-br tem google groups ?
<stargazer> VLC
<xjkx> ou qualquer outro grupo de email
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, tem um programa que faz isso que, só que não lembro o nome dele.
<stargazer> xjkx, que eu saiba não.
<xjkx> obrigado
<aSSogueroZen_SX> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,44783.0.html
<sandrossv> stargazer: quando não ta sincronizado eu edito com o gaupol
<aSSogueroZen_SX> gnome subtitles
<stargazer> sandrossv, e fácil de usa ?
<sandrossv> Sim
<stargazer> sandrossv, vlw depois vo testa ele
<sandrossv> stargazer: sempre ue eu precisei editar legendas usei ele, nunca me deixou na mão :)
<stargazer> xD
<stargazer> sandrossv, você costuma baixa filmes a onde ?
<josue> salve galera da madruga
<stargazer> salve
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu baixo em torrentz.com
<stargazer> não gosto desse não.
<stargazer> queria algum tracker privado bom
<aSSogueroZen_SX> haha
<aSSogueroZen_SX> mas cara
<aSSogueroZen_SX> qq vc baixa
<aSSogueroZen_SX> muito poucos filmes não consigo
<josue> q q vcs tão baixando?
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, eu queria filmes 1080p xD
<aSSogueroZen_SX> e os que não consigo, não consigo em nenhum lugar que a internet me possibilite
<aSSogueroZen_SX> opa
<aSSogueroZen_SX> conexão fast então
<aSSogueroZen_SX> entendo
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu baixo 700mb haha
<josue> fimes
<josue> ?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> ya
<stargazer> josue, sim
<josue> vcs tem preferencia de site
<josue> ou torrent
<josue> ?
<stargazer> josue, prefiro torrent.
<josue> eu uso os dois
<stargazer> josue, mais tipo quero filme 1080p
<josue> só
<josue> vc  conhece o telona.org
<stargazer> não
<josue> e o melhor q conheço
<josue> coloca no google
<josue> só top
<aSSogueroZen_SX> stargazer 1080 dá qtos gb por filme em média?
<stargazer> josue, eu prefiro torrent
<aSSogueroZen_SX> chega a ser bluray?
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, 22gb
<aSSogueroZen_SX> bluray sim hehe
<josue> eu uso tbm um buscador d torrent
<josue> hehe
<josue> conhece
<stargazer> josue, não
<josue> o torrent search
<josue> o miozim tbm
<josue> eu so ñ consegui achar o bimlandem com ele
<josue> pq o resto
<stargazer> hauhauhua
<josue> e com ele mesmo
<stargazer> costuma baixa jogos também ?
<josue> ele busca a torrent
<josue> mais eu faz um tempinho q ñ baixo
<sandrossv> stargazer: opa, pirate bay
<stargazer> só
<stargazer> vocês não tem convites de tracker privados não ?
<josue> ei da uma olhadinha
<josue> http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/ubuntu-encontre-torrents-facilmente-com-o-torrent-search/
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu não
<aSSogueroZen_SX> sou conex baixa
<stargazer> só
<sandrossv> pirate bay é ótimo
<sandrossv> :)
<josue> ele junta um punhado de site como o pirate bay   ztorrent
<sandrossv> Só baixo filmes e séries
<josue> e outros
<josue> na sua lista d buscas
<josue> e confiavel
<sandrossv> Walking Dead ta massa pra ******* xD
<stargazer> sandrossv, e série doque ?
<sandrossv> zombie
<stargazer> to acompanhando a 3° temporada de fringe
<josue> eu curto o Dr House
<josue> rsrsr
<sandrossv> To vendo, Walking Dead Two and a half men e Big bang theory
<sandrossv> Dead, Two*
<sandrossv> big bang só volta dia 9 :/
<stargazer> esse Walking Dead parece se legal
<stargazer> depois vo baixa pra ve
<sandrossv> Eu achei phoda
<sandrossv> Adoro zumbi xD
<sandrossv> Já assistiu Shaun of the dead ou Zombieland ?
<sandrossv> stargazer:
<stargazer> eu
<aSSogueroZen_SX> foda mexer nesses ambientes de desktop q tudo perde a configuração
<sandrossv> stargazer: Já assistiu Shaun of the dead ou Zombieland ?
<stargazer> não
<sandrossv> é Zumbi + comédia
<sandrossv> Bem legal
<aSSogueroZen_SX> curti mto zombieland
<aSSogueroZen_SX> achei mto engraçado
<stargazer> vo dormi ae galera
<stargazer> te amanhã
<stargazer> flw ae pra vocês
<josue> ue eles dormem juntos?
<sandrossv> é incrivel a quantidade de moden com a porta 22 aberta e com usuario padrao
<YuriBokaleff8y83>  oi
<YuriBokaleff8y83>  blz man
<kalvinno> bom dia a todos
<kalvinno> alguém aí pra me ajudar no meu emesene?
<leleobhz_> nao pergunte para perguntar, simplesmente pergunte
<leleobhz_> se alguem souber, irá ajudar
<kalvinno> meu emesene não aparece a opção pra eu add pessoas...
<kalvinno> daí eu passo pra pessoa meu MSN
<kalvinno> ela add
<kalvinno> e aí aparece aki
<kalvinno> porém eu aceito e fala q não dá
<leleobhz_> kalvinno: deveras estranho, ja tentou atualizar seu sistema?
<kalvinno> leleobhz_,  já..mas vou fazer isso de novo... é que la no topo do programa não aparece todas as opções... como vejo nos dos outros... falo do emesene
<leleobhz_> kalvinno: deveras estranho
<EduardeCalibal> kalvinno, chegou a abrir ele por terminal para acompanhar se surgem mensagens de erro?
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal, isso eu não fiz e nem sei como faz... eu o instalei pelo central de programas....
<EduardeCalibal> Simples, abre um terminal, pode ser executando ele com alt + f2
<EduardeCalibal> Ai dentro deste terminal vai digitar emesene para que ele seja aberto e neste terminal surgirão todas as mensagens dele.
<EduardeCalibal> Inclusive eventuais erros, se houverem.
<kalvinno> eu tenho que fechar o emesene primeiro, certo?
<EduardeCalibal> Mas a rede do MSN vem me dando trabalho também.
<EduardeCalibal> emesene aceita duas instâncias mas se quiser testar a mesma conta terá que desconectar ao menos.
<kalvinno> vou desconectar e fazer o q tu mandou
<EduardeCalibal> Propus...  :-)
<EduardeCalibal> As linhas com erros provavelmente terão informações como error, could not ou similares.
<EduardeCalibal> Li queixas de usuários que embora adicionando os usuários não conseguem ter eles na lista.  Parece mais um problema da rede mesmo.
<BuChEcHa> bom dia pra tdos
<BuChEcHa> gostaria de uma ajuda
<BuChEcHa> em relaçao q meu ubuntu10.10 dorme
<BuChEcHa> e nao sei resolver isso
<BuChEcHa> alguem pode me ajudar?
<EduardeCalibal> kalvinno, estou com o mesmo problema, adiciono usuários e eles não vão para a lista...  -.-
<leleobhz_> tá com cara de bug mesmo então
<EduardeCalibal> Tem usuários recomendando adicionar por outro cliente...
<EduardeCalibal> Bá.
<leleobhz_> EduardeCalibal: uma corridinha no bugs.launchpad.net seria bom
<EduardeCalibal> /usr/share/emesene/UserList.py:378: GtkWarning: A floating object was finalized. This means that someone
<leleobhz_> eu usei mto tempo emesene
<leleobhz_> mas n curto ele +nao
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal, cara fiz o q indicou
<leleobhz_> brb
<EduardeCalibal> Qual versão esta usando ai?
<kalvinno> olha o aconteceu
<EduardeCalibal> Diga.
<kalvinno> ** Message: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GstObject)
<kalvinno> no terminal esta mensagem
<kalvinno> e abriu o emesene pra conectar...
<EduardeCalibal> Não dá bola, só indica que o objeto gstObject é obsoleto.
<kalvinno> só isso
<EduardeCalibal> Qual a versão do emesene ai?
<kalvinno> vixe como vejo isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Menu ajuda, sobre
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho a 1.6.3 (uberlândia)
<kalvinno> vou ver
<kalvinno> esse aí mesmo
<EduardeCalibal> Para o Mandriva tem uma versão maior.
<kalvinno> e onde vc olha pra add alguém?
<EduardeCalibal> Estou vendo aqui se acho uma para Debian/Ubuntu.
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos...
<EduardeCalibal> Menu contatos>adicionar contatos.
<kalvinno> e pra ajudar o meu trava de vez em quando
<EduardeCalibal> É, aqui também.
<EduardeCalibal> Da algum erro estranho e ele trava.
<kalvinno> leleobhz_, qual tipo de MSN tu ta usando
<EduardeCalibal> Tem alternativas, de qualquer forma a rede do MSN tem tido problemas e vai ter problemas com qualquer programa.
<kalvinno> eu tentei o Pidgin, mas esse fecha de 5 em 5 minutos
<BuChEcHa> kalvino
<BuChEcHa> ja saiu a atualizaçao pra pidgin
<BuChEcHa> entao nao ta mais caindo
<BuChEcHa> tava faltando
<BuChEcHa> agora ta bom
<EduardeCalibal> Beleza.
<kalvinno> uai... eu ontem atualizei tudo e até apareceu algo com pidgin no meio das atualizações.. mas acho q o meu ainda naõ firmou o pé rsrs vou testar.. vou abri-lo
<BuChEcHa> kalvino entao
<BuChEcHa> o meu tava assim cara
<BuChEcHa> a cada 5 min caia
<BuChEcHa> fiz de tdu no certificados e tal e nada
<kalvinno> ahn...
<BuChEcHa> ae um amigo me falou q ja tinha saido
<BuChEcHa> mas tipo pra ele
<BuChEcHa> no meu ainda nao
<BuChEcHa> pq ele usa arch
<BuChEcHa> mas ae 2 dias depois saiu pro meu
<BuChEcHa> ubuntu 10.10
<BuChEcHa> q é o meu
<EduardeCalibal> Esse emense esta todo em python, não sei trabalhar com isso...  :-
<EduardeCalibal> :-
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<BuChEcHa> mas nao era nada relacionado a pidgin só nao me lembro como tava escrito
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal, como fzr pra fechar ... abri a parada pra ver a versão e não consigo fechar.. travou?
<BuChEcHa> mas algo messege
<EduardeCalibal> Não consegue fechar?
<kalvinno> não
<BuChEcHa> sei la pelo menos agora ta normal o pidgin
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ir no terminal aquele e usar o comando control +C
<EduardeCalibal> Ele vai forçar o fechamento.
<EduardeCalibal> Atalho de teclado: control + c
<EduardeCalibal> E não digitar control +c
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Entendi, esta tentando fechar a janela em cima.  Ela não esta travada, apenas só fecha no botão fechar.
<kalvinno> fechei o terminal e ele fechou
<kalvinno> rsrsr
<EduardeCalibal> Isso também dava.  :D
<kalvinno> mas alguém pode indicar um Messenger que não dê probis...?
<EduardeCalibal> O problema não é o programa que vai usar, o problema é que a rede sempre muda...
<EduardeCalibal> Ai sempre vai acabar com algum problema.
<EduardeCalibal> E a rede muda, acho, por que a MS não gosta que usem outros programas.
<kalvinno> meu Ubuntu é 10.10 tb .. eu acho rsrs
<EduardeCalibal> Adoraria que todos migrassem para outra rede qualquer, uma aberta.
<kalvinno> tipo qual seria uma aberta?
<EduardeCalibal> Nem sei, qualquer uma...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou pesquisar.
<EduardeCalibal> Jabber, acho que é uma boa.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou até criar uma conta aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> Bá, a desgraça do beta do firefox continua travando, tomara que sai a próxima logo.
<EduardeCalibal> Essa rede do jabber é utilizada pelo google talk.
<EduardeCalibal> Mudou de nome o protocolo, de Jabber para XMPP.
<kalvinno> meu pidgin continua a desligar sozinho...
<kalvinno> que merda ein
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<kalvinno> o emesene funciona legal, mas nem acho a opção pra add pessoas nele...
<EduardeCalibal> No seu menu contatos não consta a opção?
<kalvinno> eu tenho q abrir  o pidgin e add e depois ir no emesene e conversar , é isso rssrs??
<EduardeCalibal> Não deveria ser...
<EduardeCalibal> No seu menu contatos lá no emesene não tem a opção adicionar?
<kalvinno> perá só um poukinho q assim q o pidgin fechar de novo eu abro o emesene  pra ver rsrsr
<Patricia> Bom dia
 * Patricia o mundo sem 16 pessoas q eu conheço seria um mundo melhor :D
<EduardeCalibal> Oi.
 * EduardeCalibal Eduarde teme a lista negra da Patricia.  oO
 * EduardeCalibal teme a lista negra da Patricia.  oO
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor agora.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<mamute> eu estou na lista?
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal tem pessoas aki sim, mas nao se preocucpe, se vc nao é FALSO vc nao esta :) "falso = mentiroso = falar pelas costas = se fingir" << feliz :D
<Patricia> away
<mamute> :(
<EduardeCalibal> Eu falo na cara mesmo.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, vou testar novas redes aqui...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Patricia|AFk> udk, ping... esta ai? preciso de uma coisinha :D
<BuChEcHa> alguem sabe me dizer pq o ubuntu dorme nao consigo resolver isso
<mamute> pedindo ajuda aos amiginhos, huh?
<mamute> *gu
<BuChEcHa> patricia
<BuChEcHa> bom dia
<BuChEcHa> poderia me dar uma força
<BuChEcHa> sou aprndiz ainda kkk
<Patricia|AFk> nao posso descontar nos outros entao "bom dia BuChEcHa "
<BuChEcHa> entao patricia vc sabe algo sobre  pq o ubuntu dorme
<BuChEcHa> nao consegui arrumar isso
<Patricia|AFk> eu estou criando um logo marca ^^ ocupada
<Patricia|AFk> como assim
<Patricia|AFk> asim
<Patricia|AFk> assim
<Patricia|AFk> vc esta usando, e ele vai parando?
<Patricia|AFk> ou o que ele faz
<BuChEcHa> patricia , tipo qnd fica sem usar msm
<BuChEcHa> mas menos de 5 min
<BuChEcHa> ele dorme
<BuChEcHa> ja fui la em economia de energia mas nao adiantou
<BuChEcHa> entrei em alguns foruns
<BuChEcHa> mas nao consegui
<BuChEcHa> muito loko...kkk
<Hera> Patricia|AFk, ping
<Patricia|AFk> sim
<Hera> ...
<Hera> odeio windows
<Hera> BuChEcHa, deu para vc ler? que o que esta avendo ai é o compiz?
<Hera> na nem vou falar, vou terminar esse logo e sair disso aki nem da para usar :(
<BuChEcHa> nao hera
<BuChEcHa> me desculpe
<BuChEcHa> pra mim aparecu agora vc
<BuChEcHa> aki
<Hera> desativa o compiz
<Hera> e testa :D
<BuChEcHa> hera , entao sou nub na verdade
<BuChEcHa> kkkk
<BuChEcHa> comecei agora com o ubuntu
<BuChEcHa> tipo tentei o arch uma vez nao consegui nda agora coloqei esse
<BuChEcHa> ond desativo isso?
<Hera> seu computador tem efeitos visual?
<BuChEcHa> como assim
<BuChEcHa> ?
<Hera> janelas que treme
<BuChEcHa> acho q nao
<BuChEcHa> em
<Hera> efeito gelatina
<Hera> etc
<Hera> hummm
<BuChEcHa> kkkk
<BuChEcHa> entao to usando a versao 10.10
<Hera> no terminal digita
<Hera> killall compiz
<BuChEcHa> agora nao sei se tem haver
<Hera> :D
<Hera> naooo
<Hera> digita nao
<Hera> ele vai tirar os fechar das janela srsr
<BuChEcHa> como assim
<Hera> BuChEcHa, faz tempo q nao uso gnome, nao me recordo direito onde estao as opção
<EduardeCalibal> Buchecha me parece que sua proteção de tela esta iniciando...
<BuChEcHa> mas ae vo la sudo certo
<Hera> EduardeCalibal ensina ele a desativar o compiz
<Hera> ^^
<EduardeCalibal> Não uso isso.
<EduardeCalibal> compiz.
<BuChEcHa> hera 1 min q vo ver
<EduardeCalibal> É aquele negócio de aceleração 3D na área de trabalho?
<EduardeCalibal> Mas acho que esse compiz não tem relação com o problema dele.
<BuChEcHa> hera
<EduardeCalibal> Se tiver parece mais um problema com o driver de vídeo.
<EduardeCalibal> Era a proteção?
<Hera> EduardeCalibal ah e me falaram isso ai um monte de vez e nem erra
<Hera> ssrrs
<BuChEcHa> hera
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<BuChEcHa> tem haver com o ubuntu dormir isso?
<BuChEcHa> esse compiz?
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que não buchecha.
<EduardeCalibal> Chegou a ver a proteção de tela?
<BuChEcHa> eduardecalibal entao
<BuChEcHa> cara fala verdade comecei a usar agora o ubuntu
<BuChEcHa> entao nao manjo nada
<BuChEcHa> tendeu
<BuChEcHa> nao estou usando proteçao de tela
<BuChEcHa> sei q ele dorme em 5 min
<BuChEcHa> tda hora e isso é um saco
<BuChEcHa> como o horario tbm manu
<Hera> EduardeCalibal desativar os efeitos srsr
<BuChEcHa> nao consigo acertra
<BuChEcHa> acertar
<Hera> nossa
<BuChEcHa> mas esse negocio de dormir
<Hera> vcs viu iso?
<BuChEcHa> tem haver com desativar o efeito?
<Hera> BuChEcHa, o meu erra problema no compiz
<Hera> fala logo sua placa de video
<EduardeCalibal> A hora acerta com o uso da conta root.
<BuChEcHa> mas como solucionar
<Hera> vou me identificar como o meu bot, entao :S Andre_Gondim nada de banir Ayrton vc tambem viu :S
<Hera> :S esquecic a senha :P
<Hera> srrsrs
<BuChEcHa> vo no compiz 1 min
<Hera> diz o modelo de sua placa de video
<BuChEcHa> g force
<EduardeCalibal> Buchecha, aqui uso Debian, posso te ajudar com problemas em pacotes específicos mas se for um problema da distribuição outros devem ter maiores informações para você.  Qualquer coisa é só chamar.
<BuChEcHa> nvidia
<BuChEcHa> 8600
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Hera> mmm
<BuChEcHa> valeu eduardecalibal
<BuChEcHa> valeu msm
<Hera> BuChEcHa, eu nao posso te ajudar, eu sumi do gnome por essas e outras, mas gostei de sua duvida, insista em perguntar :D
<BuChEcHa> Hera valeu pela força
<BuChEcHa> vo ver oq consigo
<Hera> se fosse no kde eu saberia o que fazer :S
<BuChEcHa> é q como estou começando nao sei nen por onde começar
<Hera> alt+shift+f12 :D
<BuChEcHa> sim obrigado de verdade
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal,  voltei... como esperado.. o pidgin fechou sozinho.. tb fui la e o desistalei...
<kalvinno> abri o emesene
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> O menu esta lá?
<kalvinno> seguinte
<kalvinno> não há nenhum menu
<kalvinno> daí quando eu vou
<kalvinno> encosto o mouse
<kalvinno> aparece o seguinte opções
<kalvinno> conta, opções e ajuda
<BuChEcHa> Kalvino ... vc tentou trocar o certificado do pidgin?
<kalvinno> eu só atualizei ele.. agora já té o desistalei...
<EduardeCalibal> Isso que falou, esses menus estão antes de fazer login.
<BuChEcHa> exclui o omega e add outro
<kalvinno> não sei como é isso de trocar certificado .. sou crú de tudo aki
<BuChEcHa> entao é assim no pidgin
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal, depois de feito login
<BuChEcHa> vai em ferramentas
<BuChEcHa> certificados
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que seu emesene não esta legal.  O menu que falta é justamente o dos contatos.
<BuChEcHa> ae vc exclui um
<BuChEcHa> vai na net
<BuChEcHa> google sei la
<BuChEcHa> baixa outro
<BuChEcHa> e add
<BuChEcHa> eu fiz isso
<BuChEcHa> deu certo
<BuChEcHa> mas depois começou tdu dnovo por falta de atualizaçoes
<BuChEcHa> esse problema nao esta no pidgin mas em alguma atualizaçao no msn
<BuChEcHa> tendeu?
<kalvinno> tendi sim Buchecha... vlw
<BuChEcHa> Kalvinno eu tbm sou cru
<BuChEcHa> kkkkk
<BuChEcHa> na verdade seria nub
<BuChEcHa> comecei a usar agora
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal, no seu emesene aparece local pra add novos amigos?
<BuChEcHa> mas te do uma dica q ajuda
<BuChEcHa> pesquiza no google
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, no meu existem 4 menus quando conectado.
<EduardeCalibal> No seu apenas 3.
<EduardeCalibal> No meu são Conta, Contatos, Opções, Ajuda.
<kalvinno> eu tb to usando agora o linux... nunca tinha usado e pra aprender , formatei e só coloquei o ubuntu 10 e pronto.. ou aprendeo ou aprendo.. só tenho esssas opções..
<EduardeCalibal> Fiz assim também, mas com um servidor, migrei de 98 para Linux.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<BuChEcHa> entao
<BuChEcHa> mas é assim memo cara
<BuChEcHa> eu nao manjo nada
<BuChEcHa> mas o linux é show
<BuChEcHa> tem hora q fico sem saber de nada
<kalvinno> to gostando
<BuChEcHa> continue assim manu
<BuChEcHa> e atualize
<kalvinno> principalmente da ajuda mútua que existe
<BuChEcHa> sempre ele
<BuChEcHa> sim
<BuChEcHa> isso q é massa
<BuChEcHa> as pessoas q usa
<BuChEcHa> ajuda
<BuChEcHa> é q tem coisas q cada um manja mais tendeu
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal, vou desistalar o emesene tb e reinstalar..quem sabe funfa né?
<EduardeCalibal> Mas isso existe com Windows também, mas com Linux as informações vem mais facilmente.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não instalou ele agora pela primeira vez?
<EduardeCalibal> Ou já teve ele antes por ai?
<BuChEcHa> kalvinno
<BuChEcHa> usa o kmees
<EduardeCalibal> Se já teve mandar remover mesmo e reinstala.
<BuChEcHa> kmess
<EduardeCalibal> Não conheço esse ainda.
<BuChEcHa> entao
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal, instalei semana passada.... depois que o Pidgin começou a cair
<EduardeCalibal> Ele já veio com 3 menus apenas?
<BuChEcHa> entao vai la em aplicativos
<BuChEcHa> central de programas
<BuChEcHa> e ve se tem ele na sua lista
<EduardeCalibal> Pode fazer por terminal, é relativamente mais rápido o processo.
<EduardeCalibal> Para remover, e reinstalar.
<BuChEcHa> é entao
<kalvinno> sim instalei o emesene pelo central de programas e ele já veio com 3 menusa apenas
<BuChEcHa> eu ja apanho no terminal
<BuChEcHa> kkkk
<EduardeCalibal> É fácil.
<BuChEcHa> prefiro fazer por la pq sou aprendiz
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tem que saber os comandos que vai precisar.
<BuChEcHa> é entao
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal,  o q vou digitar no terminal? e tnho q fechar o emesene primeiro, certo?
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, precisa fechar ele.
<EduardeCalibal> Terminal aberto?
<BuChEcHa> mas EduardeCalibal
<EduardeCalibal> Para remover ele usa o comando:
<BuChEcHa> vc pesquisa no google
<BuChEcHa> os comandos né
<EduardeCalibal> sudo dpkg --purge emesene
<BuChEcHa> ?
<EduardeCalibal> Oi?
<EduardeCalibal> Você diz, para saber os comandos?
<BuChEcHa> vc pesquisa no google
<BuChEcHa> os comandos?
<BuChEcHa> isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Faço pesquisas mas não uso o google.
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe onde ficam gravadas as conversas do emesene?
<EduardeCalibal> Tem que ativar uma das adições dele.
<EduardeCalibal> Logger acho que é o nome.
<EduardeCalibal> Senão ele não armazena.
<EduardeCalibal> Submundo, pegou?
<EduardeCalibal> Plugin>logger.
<BuChEcHa> EduardeCalibal ... massa em manu fala verdade só vejo os comandos pelo google
<BuChEcHa> ele é meu professor
<BuChEcHa> kkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Uso o yahoo.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<BuChEcHa> agora q comecei a uasr o irc
<EduardeCalibal> Mas sempre pode usar o help do linux.
<EduardeCalibal> Comando man <comando>
<BuChEcHa> aé
<BuChEcHa> ond?
<BuChEcHa> fica isso
<EduardeCalibal> Em terminal.
<BuChEcHa> kkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tem que saber o que busca
<BuChEcHa> ajuda
<BuChEcHa> tendi
<EduardeCalibal> Bom é achar um guia para iniciante.
<EduardeCalibal> Verei algo, momento.
<BuChEcHa> blz
<SuBmUnDo> EduardeCalibal, é só marcar o plugin na lista de preferencias?
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal,  acho q fiz o q falou
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.infowester.com/comandoslinux.php
<EduardeCalibal> submundo, acho que é.
<BuChEcHa> ok valeu
<BuChEcHa> dexa ver
<EduardeCalibal> Beleza.
<BuChEcHa> valeu msm
<EduardeCalibal> kalvinno, algu merro?
<EduardeCalibal> erro.
<SuBmUnDo> blz
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal,  era pra ver erro ou desistalar... pq não desinstalou não
<EduardeCalibal> Manda para o pastebin o resultado
<EduardeCalibal> !pastebin
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal, cara como faço isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, entra no paste.ubuntu.com
<EduardeCalibal> Copia todo o texto da saída do comando que te passei.
<kalvinno> é um site?
<EduardeCalibal> Joga lá e me manda o endereço que ele vai gerar.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai consigo consultar sem que precise jogar tudo aqui no chat.
<kalvinno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537037/
<kalvinno> seria isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Isso
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver.
<EduardeCalibal> O -- deveria ser junto
<EduardeCalibal> E o purge també.
<EduardeCalibal> também.
<EduardeCalibal> Fica assim o comando:
<EduardeCalibal> dpkg --purge <pacote>
<EduardeCalibal> Pacote é o emesene
<EduardeCalibal> Testa novamente.
<kalvinno> ok
<kalvinno> tem q escrever sudo?
<EduardeCalibal> sudo é para não ter que entrar como root.
<kalvinno> o q é root?
<EduardeCalibal> Pode simplesmente entrar como root, mas o mais adequado e não ficar conectado como root.
<EduardeCalibal> Usuário administrador da máquina.
<EduardeCalibal> O "Super" usuário.
<kalvinno> tendi
<EduardeCalibal> Sem erros agora?
<kalvinno> foi necessário usar sudo
<kalvinno> e ta desinstalando
<EduardeCalibal> É necessário se não for entrar como root.
<kalvinno> agora acho q já deu..
<EduardeCalibal> Sei que não esta como root por que no seu prompt existe o símbolo $ no final.
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> O que fez agora foi remover o emesene e suas configurações.
<kalvinno> blz
<EduardeCalibal> Vamos instalar ele novamente, outro comando:
<kalvinno> ok
<EduardeCalibal> apt-get install emesene.
<EduardeCalibal> Sem o ponto.
<EduardeCalibal> O apt-get copia dos repositórios o pacote, instala e configura para você.
<kalvinno> ta indo
<EduardeCalibal> Ai vai conforme a sua internet...
<kalvinno> ja foi
<kalvinno> agora?
<kalvinno> posso entrar no emesene?
<EduardeCalibal> Se não teve erros pode.
<kalvinno> e fechar o terminal, precisa?
<EduardeCalibal> Deveria estar correto agora.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode fechar.
<EduardeCalibal> Comando exit.
<kalvinno> ta entrando
<EduardeCalibal> Na primeira tela são 3 menus mesmo, na tela quando conectado devem ser 4.
<SuBmUnDo> ubuntu fica bom em um notebook aspire 4736z?
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é mais uma questão de compatibilidade.  O sistema vai ficar mais ou menos pesado de acordo com o que for rodando nele.
<Leo-BR-RJ> Bom dia
<EduardeCalibal> Se todo o hardware for reconhecido legal não vai ter problemas.
<EduardeCalibal> Bom dia.
<SuBmUnDo> EduardeCalibal, é no notebook da minha irma ela quer que instale
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, testar não faz mal.  :D
<Leo-BR-RJ> Ae, sou meio newbie na area de server, tipo tenho um servidor apache e preciso enviar e-mails de ativação de conta perda de senha, etc... qual é o serviço mais indicado para este caso?
<EduardeCalibal> Tem arquivos que precisa preservar antes, se tiver copia...
<EduardeCalibal> Você diz, um serviço automatizado?
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que vai precisar codificar isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Apache faz a parte das páginas.  E-mail passam por outros aplicativos, vai precisar de uma rotina para fazer isso.  Aqui faço em C, em geral o pessoal faz em PHP.
<Patricia> uma pergunta
<Patricia> o que acontece se sua caixa de email for de 50mb e lotar
<EduardeCalibal> Você diz do lado do servidor?
<Patricia> o que vai acontecer com novos emails que chegar
<EduardeCalibal>  Ele recusa com erro de caixa cheia.
<Patricia> O.o
<Leo-BR-RJ> EduardeCalibal: tipo eu li sobre o postfix, ele serve correto, ou é muito para tão pouco?
<EduardeCalibal> Precisa de um servidor de correio de qualquer forma.
<Patricia> tah, EduardeCalibal tipo quando vc contrata uma hospedagem, esses emails sao salvo dentro do seu disco que contratou ou um fora?
<EduardeCalibal> Mas a parte de tratar automaticamente as requisições e enviar os e-mail faz parte de um script de automação.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode estar em qualquer lugar.
<Patricia> tipo
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ocorrer um redirecionamento sem que você saiba.
<Patricia> vc contrata 500mb vc pode ter um email de 2gb?
<EduardeCalibal> Ha.
<Patricia> ^^
<EduardeCalibal> Entedi a dúvida.  Ai depende do serviço deles também.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem esse gemail da vilda que dão GB para todos.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal srsrsr
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal sim, mas quando eles diz emails ilimitados, o que eles quer dizer realmente?
<Patricia> srrs
<EduardeCalibal> Quer dizer que é ilimitado até que você use demais.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou quer dizer também que você não leu as letras miúdas do contrato.
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> É que nem aqueles planos de celular "Ligar de graça" se me dão aquilo eu nunca mais desligo, faço uma rede usando uma ligação de voz.
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal vou falar com o suporte depois :D
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal,  voltei....
<kalvinno> iniciei o emesene e travou tudo..tive q reiniciar o micro
<EduardeCalibal> Oo
<EduardeCalibal> Isso pode ser um problema no kernell, acontece aqui eventualmente.  Na verdade ele não congela, apenas fica parado por alguns segundos.
<EduardeCalibal> O máximo que ficou aqui foi 120s...
<kalvinno> e não sei se vou falar besteira..mas parece q esse Ubuntu 10.10 esquenta mais o meu netbook que o rWindows 7 q eu usava...
<EduardeCalibal> É, me falaram sobre isso também.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não sei o quanto tem de verdade nisso.
<kalvinno> qual vc usa?
<EduardeCalibal> Debian...
<kalvinno> é diferente demais de ubuntu?
<EduardeCalibal> Debian não é um Ubuntu antes que pergunte.
<EduardeCalibal> O Ubuntu saiu do Debian.
<kalvinno> rsrsrsrs
<EduardeCalibal> É praticamente igual.
<EduardeCalibal> Eu vejo o sistema como um amontoado de pacotes.
<EduardeCalibal> A distribuição é uma coleção com um amontoado escolhido por quem fez.
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal,  por que vc prefere esse e não o ubuntu?
<EduardeCalibal> E algumas configurações personalizadas.
<kalvinno> ouvi dizer aki tb q o ubuntu anterior a essa versão não esquentava tanto...
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, a muito tempo atras não existia Ubuntu, adotei o Debian por ser uma distribuição que simpatizei com seus ideais.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o problema não esta no Ubuntu e sim no kernell que ele usa atualmente.
<BuChEcHa> noss
<kalvinno> ahan...
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que ainda hoje o Debian é a única que mantém a ideia de usar apenas o software livre.
<EduardeCalibal> E também a manutenção do foco na segurança.
<kalvinno> e tem como eu migrar pra debian ou ubuntu mais antigo ?
<BuChEcHa> EduardeCalibal ... nossa manu tem muitos comandos
<BuChEcHa> o duro é gravar isso tdu na cabeça
<BuChEcHa> kkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Tem milhões deles.
<BuChEcHa> nossa
<BuChEcHa> tem q pesquizar msm
<BuChEcHa> sao muitos
<BuChEcHa> kkk
<EduardeCalibal> Eu faço assim, tenho uma lista das minhas dúvidas na forma de perguntas, vou procurando as respostas e essa lista vira meu guia.
<BuChEcHa> mas valeu pelo topico
<BuChEcHa> tendi
<BuChEcHa> massa em
<BuChEcHa> melhor assim msm
<BuChEcHa> entao agora vo da uma olhada no gogle em relaçao a mudar a horas
<BuChEcHa> pq mudar muda mas qnd desligo o pc ele volta
<EduardeCalibal> kalvinno, sem sair muito do tópico Ubuntu daqui acho que pode tentar atualziar seu kernell para outro.
<BuChEcHa> vo ver oq acho
<EduardeCalibal> A sua hora parece estar sendo acertada por algum servidor.
<BuChEcHa> entao nao sei cara
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal, como fazer isso? e o que é mesmo kernell?
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser que não esteja configurada corretamente para seu fuso horário.
<BuChEcHa> ta no horario antgo
<EduardeCalibal> Kenell é o núcleo operacional do sistema.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele que é o Linux propriamente dito.
<EduardeCalibal> O kernell é também um pacote.
<kalvinno> ahan
<EduardeCalibal> Pode buscar eles com o nome de linux-image-<alguma coisa>
<EduardeCalibal> No gerenciador de pacotes.
<AndroUser> Oi
<EduardeCalibal> Ola.
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal, vou la ver isso...
<EduardeCalibal> Buchecha, acha ai onde fica o seu acerto de fuso horário e também se tem opção para sincronizar a hora.
<AndroUser> Conectado com  celular android
<EduardeCalibal> buchecha, a sua hora fica errada muito ou fica errada em horas exatas?
<EduardeCalibal> Tipo 1h a mais?
<AndroUser> Nossa da hora
<BuChEcHa> Sim manu vo da uma olhada aqui
<BuChEcHa> nao por ex
<AndroUser> Hehehe
<AndroUser> ..
<BuChEcHa> ela fica uma hora de atraso
<BuChEcHa> tendeu
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, ia dizer que era problema físico, com a bateria, então parece fuso horário mesmo.
<BuChEcHa> EduardeCalibal
<BuChEcHa> é entao
<BuChEcHa> dexa eu ver aki
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver aqui como esta no meu.
<EduardeCalibal> Misteriosamente o meu gnome se fechou...
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<kalvinno> no gerenciador de pacotes
<kalvinno> digitei
<kalvinno> linux
<kalvinno> apareceu
<AndroUser> Celular com android e demais
<AndroUser> Viva a tim
<EduardeCalibal> Aposto que não vai achar tão legal daqui a 6 meses...
<AndroUser> infinity pre
<EduardeCalibal> E operadoras sempre estão no lado negro da força.
<kalvinno> linux 2.6.35.23.25
<EduardeCalibal> Maior que a minha, não sei se é boa ou não de qualquer forma.
<EduardeCalibal> Sabe qual esta rodando ai agora?
<AndroUser> Ai e osso
<AndroUser> Vompre si por causa do plsnp
<EduardeCalibal> kalvinno, se não souber entra em um terminal e usa o comando uname -a, ali vai constar a versão do seu kernell que esta rodando.
<AndroUser> Plano infinity  web
<EduardeCalibal> Acredite ou não, não uso celular a 2 anos...
<EduardeCalibal> Já tive por uns 5 anos um do tipo nunca tem cartão...
<AndroUser> E o meu primeiro
<AndroUser> Tenh0 26
<AndroUser> E e o primeiro cel
<EduardeCalibal>   Para mim isso ai é só uma coleira e uma fabrica de câncer por exposição a campo magnético pesado.
<AndroUser> Avredite
<AndroUser> Hehehe
<EduardeCalibal> Cheguei ao ponto de ficar com dor de cabeça sempre que usava...
<EduardeCalibal> Kalvinno, já atualizou o kernell?
<EduardeCalibal> Se não, não faz sem fazer uma cópia do seu /boot/grub/menu.lst
<EduardeCalibal> Geralmente tenho "incidentes" na primeira tentativa de iniciar após adicionar um novo kernell.
<EduardeCalibal> Outra coisa que deixa de funcionar são drivers de aceleradoras gráficas, especialmente da nvidia se foi compilado no seu pc.
<EduardeCalibal> Almoçar...  Fui.  AFK
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal, tava lendo
<kalvinno> pra ver o que é e tal... la no pacote
<kalvinno> tem muita coisa marcada e mais ainda sem marcar
<kalvinno> não sei atualizar o kernell
<kalvinno> como atualizar kernell?
<kalvinno> pelo terminal?
<mangojambo> Olá pessoal, preciso de algumas informações sobre SVN ... procurei na net mas acho que preciso falar mesmo com alguém que manje para me dar umas dicas corretas para meu caso...
<maraujo_3> bom dia
<EduardeCalibal> kalvinno, não atualize sem pegar mais informações.  Pote não carregar se algo der errado e se não souber recuperar e melhor não fazer ainda.
<EduardeCalibal> Volto mais tarde.
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<vitorlobo> Hera: bom dia patricia =]
<Hera> vitorlobo Bom dia :D como vai vc querido
<vitorlobo> Hera: o.O
<vitorlobo> Hera: bem e vc?
 * maraujo_3 is away: No Banho
<Hera> vitorlobo :D bem :D
<Hera> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Hera> nao vamos criar off aki :D
<vitorlobo> Hera: aconteceu algo de especial hoje?
<Hera> sim :D
 * vitorlobo notei
<Hera> marcos, ¬¬ caiu do msn? :S
<Hera> vitorlobo ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Hera> é simples /j ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
 * maraujo_3 is back (gone 00:02:13)
<Patricia> marcos, veja
<Patricia> ou usar o release
<marcos> um
<Guest68370> viu?
<Guest68370> agora vou voltar
<marcos> vi
<Patricia> agora vou usar o ghost
<Hera> viu ?
<marcos> urum
<Hera> XD
<Hera> :D
<maraujo_3> duvida sobre o empathy
<maraujo_3> alguem usa?
<maraujo_3> problemas na transmissao de arquivos
<maraujo_3> alguem?
<Hera> humm acho q nao funciona
<maraujo_3> a transmissao?
<Hera> sim
<maraujo_3> pq os estranho eh
<maraujo_3> antes habilitiva a opção mas dava erro
<maraujo_3> apos uams atulizacoes
<maraujo_3> nem habilita
<Hera> mmm
<Hera> uma vez ouvi umas pessoas aki falando que nao transferia
<maraujo_3> eu vi algo sobre algum plugin ou config q ajeitava isso
<Hera> mmm
<maraujo_3> parece q todo mundo desisitiu do empathy e migrou pro pidgin ou amsn
<Hera> :P
<Hera> emesene ou bitlbee :D
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkk
 * Hera Reset :D
<alinef> Bom dia flores do dia \o/
<Guevara> ola alinef
<alinef> Guevara, :D Boa Tarde :D
<Guevara> boa
<Vamp> alguem ai usa o D4x ?
<Guevara> chegou na hora certa, hora do rango
<alinef> Nem fala em rango x_x que fome
<alinef> peregrinator_six, apresente-se aqui NOW, homem!
<peregrinator_six> alinef: Em brasilia... http://www.horariodebrasilia.org/ Boa tarde.
<peregrinator_six> :P
<zTorun_> boa tarde!
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<alinef> peregrinator_six, acho bom mesmo me dar oi, hãm! u.u ahuahuahua
<peregrinator_six> alinef: ai ai ai ui ui... :P
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHSUHAUS
<Patricia> alguem sabe editar a alias do /exec inxi -d
<Patricia> Resuming in non X mode: glxinfo not found in path
<Patricia> System:    Host wiki-web Kernel 2.6.32-26-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<Patricia> CPU:       Dual core Intel Pentium Dual E2180 (SMP) clocked at 1203.00 MHz
<Patricia> Graphics:  Card Intel 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller tty res: N/A
<Patricia> Disks:     HDD Total Size: 451.2GB (48.2% used)
<Patricia> Info:      Processes 160 Uptime 34 min Memory 477.7/2005.1MB Runlevel 2 Client Quassel [M] v0.6.2 (dist-a871952) inxi 1.4.8
<Patricia> Resuming in non X mode: glxinfo not found in path
<Patricia> System:    Host wiki-web Kernel 2.6.32-26-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<Patricia> CPU:       Dual core Intel Pentium Dual E2180 (SMP) clocked at 1203.00 MHz
<Patricia> Graphics:  Card Intel 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller tty res: N/A
<Patricia> Disks:     HDD Total Size: 451.2GB (48.2% used)
<Patricia> Info:      Processes 160 Uptime 35 min Memory 477.6/2005.1MB Runlevel 2 Client Quassel [M] v0.6.2 (dist-a871952) inxi 1.4.8
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> consegui :D
<Patricia> obrigado a todos
<marcos> oq
<BuChEcHa> Eduardecalibal
<BuChEcHa> fiii
<BuChEcHa> deu certo la cara
<BuChEcHa> o negocio da hora
<BuChEcHa> e do linux durmir
<BuChEcHa> kkkk
<Patricia> BuChEcHa: qual erra o problema?
<BuChEcHa> patricia
<BuChEcHa> a hora q nao tava mudando
<BuChEcHa> nen a pau
<Patricia> mmm
<BuChEcHa> mas ae achei em um topicom a ajuda aqui
<Patricia> e do ubuntu dormir
<BuChEcHa> a ta
<BuChEcHa> tirava da economia de energia
<BuChEcHa> e ainda continuava a dormir
<BuChEcHa> agora consegui
<Patricia> mmm
<BuChEcHa> kkk
<BuChEcHa> tendeu
<BuChEcHa> ?
<Patricia> uhummm
<BuChEcHa> mas valeu em
<Patricia> :)
<BuChEcHa> patricia vc usa a muito tempo o linux?
<Patricia> nao muito nao
<BuChEcHa> usa qual versao do ubuntu?
<Patricia> 10.04
<BuChEcHa> tendi
<BuChEcHa> eu tentei no começo com o arch
<BuChEcHa> mas era muito foda de mexer
<BuChEcHa> ae larguei a mao
<BuChEcHa> esses dias coloqei o 10.10
<BuChEcHa> acei bem mais facil de mexer
<Patricia> :)
<alessandro> boa tarde.
<anoob> boa tarde, meu alsamixer n mostra mais os controles de volumes... na verdade umas vezes mostra, outras não... não sei como resolver isso... alguma idéia?
<anoob> agora n consigo nem executar o alsamixer
<anoob> "$alsamixer: cannot open mixer: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado "
<SuBmUnDo> anoob, tenta este site http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Iniciantes-no-Linux/Problema-Placa-de-Audio-no-Ubuntu-10.04
<anoob> nd disso resolve SuBmUnDo... n consigo executar nem o alsamixer
<Mr-geek> iae pessoal ! todo mundo bom ?
<vitorlobo> blz
<vitorlobo> ae mano hacker
<vitorlobo> ;
<vitorlobo> vc é noiadão hein
<Mr-geek> hacker não ! kkk
<vitorlobo> :S
<Mr-geek> é nóis
<Mr-geek> kkkkk
<vitorlobo> jesse parece nick feminino
<SuBmUnDo> anoob, # alsaconf
<jesse> jesse é meu nome
<vitorlobo> real?
<jesse> pow
<jesse> kkkkkkkkkkkkk\
<jesse> é lçógico
<Guest44494> lógico*
<vitorlobo> nossa
<SuBmUnDo> http://under-linux.org/f107/configuracao-de-som-56316/
<vitorlobo> nome feminino
<anoob> n tenho alsaconf SubMUnDo
<jesse_> tipo meu nome é : jessé da silva romero
<jesse_> jessé é nome biblico!
<jesse_> minha vó era evangélica
<SuBmUnDo> anoob, tenta este http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/PC-Configuration/Problemas-com-alsa-1
<vitorlobo> a
<vitorlobo> jessé
<vitorlobo> saquei
<jesse_> kkkkk
<jesse_> vitor noiado da silva maconheiro santos !
<jesse_> seu nome real?
<jesse_> kkkk
<vitorlobo> esqueceu da cocaína
<vitorlobo> :S
<jesse_> aA é mesmo malz
<jesse_> kkkkkkkkk
<jesse_> ai pra quem não conheçe o vitor , ele é oO maior fumad0 de maconha do brasil ! pó , base , cóla , é com ele tb , não é verdade vitor !
<jesse_> kkkkkk
<jesse_> esse cara ai até tiner ele cheira !
<jesse_> toma gasolina e tudo mais !
<jesse_> até chera orégano ele ja chero !
<jesse_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jesse_> pessoal da maconha feliz :) ja volto tá !
<leleobhz> hahahahahahahha
<leleobhz> #euri
<jesse_> povo da maconha , :) to aki !
<jesse_> iae q que mada galera tenebróza!
<jesse_> em gente vo reiniciar a Maquina aki e ja volto blz !
<jesse_> concluir atulizações
<n00b43v3r> como instalar ubuntu pela rede num g5 a partir de um note rodando librix (gentoo)?
<n00b43v3r> alguém já instalou ubuntu pela rede?
<Mr-geek> iae povo loko :p
<Mr-geek> vorte!
<Mr-geek> vortei*
<Mr-geek> fui...
 * ptl estudando
<leleobhz> ptl: vc existe!
<ptl> falae leleobhz
<ptl> leleobhz: você tem notícias do nictuku?
<licensed> meu flash do firefox ta bugado. o do chrome tá bom. alguem sabe o que pode ser feito? como eu vejo qual é o flash de um e de outro? acho que foi porque habilitei o unsuported packages (ja desabilitei de novo)
<licensed> eu quero utilizar no firefox o flash que ta ativo no chrome
<licensed> descobri to usando gnash no ff hehehe
<licensed> show de bola!! maldito gnash
<nictuku> ptl, oi quer teclar?
<nictuku> beleza Patola?
<ptl> hahuaa
<ptl> caramba
<ptl> nem vi que tava aqui
<ptl> beleza, e ae? Já tá sabendo que tou correndo atrás de uma vaga? :P
<nictuku> to sim, me pediram referencia sua
<ptl> porque o nego lá na entrevista me pediu uma referência e eu disse o seu nome
<nictuku> contei lá que vc é um mala ex-presidiario
<leleobhz> ptl: lol
<ptl> ahuehahu o/
<leleobhz> AuHAuHAuHUA
<ptl> O foda é que meu trampo tá ficando muito chato, de técnico estou virando burocrata, não quero isso
<leleobhz> nictuku: a parte do ex-presidiario e perigoso acreditarem :P
<ptl> quanto tempo faz que você tá aí, nictuku?
<Mr-geek> iae povo
<ptl> fica de boa, não sente saudades da família e tal?
<nictuku> ptl: cara, conheco muita gente na mesma situacao que voce. é dureza crescer em cargos técnicos. Todo mundo vira gerente/burocrata
<nictuku> nó eu amo aqui cara
<nictuku> vai fazer 2 anos
<Mr-geek> ptl tu tem familia ? tipo filhos ,mulher ,etc...
<ptl> nem
<ptl> moro sozinho
<nictuku> ptl, em que estágio vc tá das entrevistas?
<ptl> nictuku: vou pra terceira agora. São quatro no total?
<ptl> A quarta é onsite, é isso?
<nictuku> por telefone?
<nictuku> cara depende
<nictuku> se vc tiver mandando bem, vai fazer a onsite antes
<ptl> sim, por telefone
<nictuku> acho que rolam 2 ou 3 por telefone sempre
<ptl> a primeira de uns 15 minutos, a segunda de 45 minutos, a terceira acho que vai ter essa duração mesmo
<Mr-geek> ai galera , to pensando em me profissionalizar em analize de sistema ! quem ai me da umas dicas ..
<ptl> e a quarta, como é? eles pagam pra gente ir lá?
<ptl> Mr-geek: recomendo ciência de computação, é mais profundo
<nictuku> Mr-geek, analize ou análise?
<nictuku> lol
<Mr-geek> análise!
<Mr-geek> análise*
<Mr-geek> ptl : vc faz ciência de computação?
<nictuku> ptl: onsite é pedreira. A gente paga todos os custos, etc
<nictuku> ptl: como foi essa entrevista de 15 minutos?
<ptl> Mr-geek: eu fiz engenharia de computação modalidade "A" na Unicamp, que é bem equivalente a ciência de computação + matérias de engenharia
<Mr-geek> alguem ai é "profissional" na informática? me ajude ai sou novo e quero ir adiante !
<ptl> nictuku: foi tranqüila, acho. Acertei quase todas as questões, dei um deslize bobo em uma mas o cara percebeu que foi só deslize.
<Mr-geek> ptl : hum... sim o ftp da Unicamp tem vários arquivos para linux etc.. bem completo mesmo
<ptl> nictuku: na de 45 minutos também fui bem, agora eles disseram que a próxima vai envolver mais redes, estou pegando tudo relacionado que posso, Unix Network Programming, TCP/IP Illustrated e por aí vai pra ter certeza que não vou estar despreparado :P
<nictuku> Mr-geek, cara, estuda bastante. Aprende a programar bem. Entra em projetos open source pra vc poder começar a programar
<ptl> nictuku: a onsite deve ser a mais foda, né? O pessoal arregaça mesmo, faz uma sabatina?
<nictuku> ptl a de 15 minutos nao conta. esquece ela.
<Mr-geek> nictuku : é isso eu ja to fazendo mesmo : )
<nictuku> foi só um questionário e tal.
<ptl> nictuku: ok!
<libman> oi
<libman> alguem afim de teclar?
<Mr-geek> euu
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkk
<libman> :)
<ptl> Mr-geek: você pretende ir mais pro lado de desenvolvimento ou de administração de sistemas? Infelizmente esses dois ramos são totalmente díspares na computação, quem gosta de programar vai pra desenvolvimento e quem não curte vai pra administração/suporte
<libman> alguem de florianopolis afim de tc?
<libman> :)
<nictuku> ptl, a proxima deve ser por telefone também.
<libman> ptl exato =)
<ptl> e aí temos o fenômeno de um cara supercertificado em Administração unix, que sabe um monte de coisas mas não faz um script shell de duas linhas
<ptl> nictuku: sim... já tá marcada :)
<Mr-geek> ai entra ai  e ouve isso : http://www.loucosporbobagens.com/page/2      e olha o video de Ultimo dia de um atentende de telemarketing
<nictuku> eu discordo do ptl. Pra mim *todo mundo* devia saber programar. Seja sysadmin ou "analista de sistemas"
<Mr-geek> nictuku é mesmo
<Mr-geek> verdade
<libman> analista de sistema aprende programação
<libman> quem disse que não?
<Mr-geek> pra mim devia ter aula na escola pública de programação!
<nictuku> ptl, eu estudei networking pelo Tannenbaum principalmente. recomendo fortemente, porque ele explica os porquês e o histórico de cada design
<ptl> aprende sim, claro, libman
<ptl> mas em ciência de computação você se aprofunda mais e entra inclusive nos aspectos matemáticos chatos do negócio
<libman> nictuku Tannenbaum
<libman> é mais arquitetura
<libman> e redes
<vitorlobo> ptl: a verdade  é q temos mais falastrões doq de fato estudiosos no assunto
<nictuku> libman, vc tá cruzando os assuntos ;-P
<libman> =p
<ptl> nictuku: sim, mas por um lado, isso pode ser uma distração, ele viaja muito, eu já estudei essa parte, pra relembrar acho melhor uma abordagem mais direta como a do TCP/IP Illustrated
<libman> uiAHIAUHIUAHA
<nictuku> tem duas conversas rolando hehe
<libman> parece bate-papo da uol kkkkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mr-geek> é mesmo
<nictuku> libman, 1) Mr-geek perguntando como ele faz pra ser um leet hacker profissional; 2) ptl sendo fuzilado em entrevistas pra uma vaga de trabalho
<vitorlobo> ptl: oq mais tem, é nego q aprendeu hello world em c, c++, e java e diz saber programar nos 3. Não se apega a nenhum bom livro pq é grosso, vive estudando baseado em fragmentos doq vê na internet e se sente o cara pq passou em alguns certificados q nada dizem
<ptl> nictuku: cara, a IBM tem uma mentalidade de "se não é do seu escopo, nem se atreva a opinar". Se algum problema parece não ser do Unix em si, mas de rede, a gente NÃO PODE fazer troubleshooting do negócio, não é pra fazermos tcpdump ou nmap ou whatever, temos que passar pros negos de rede.
<Mr-geek> leet hacker profissional  , alguem ai me responde o q q é isso ?
<libman> hello word IAUHUIAHIUAHUIAHUIHAUIHAUIHAUIHA
<libman> hilario
<Mr-geek> pow responde ai , so iniciante !
<libman> quero ver
<Mr-geek> leet hacker profissional  , alguem ai me responde o q q é isso ?
<ptl> vitorlobo: hahahaha... eu já fiz programas grandes nessas 3 linguagens (ok, confesso, no caso de C++ o programa era mais "C com classes" que C++) e até hoje acho que sei pouco :(
<libman> usar sockets
<libman> e paralelismo
<nictuku> ptl: foda isso. lá é o contrário. E sua postura na entrevista é importante também ("I don't know about this, it's not by job" - nao é legal)
<libman> x)
<ptl> grandes == ± 10 mil linhas
<ptl> nictuku: eu nunca diria isso
<Mr-geek> leet hacker profissional  , alguem ai me responde o q q é isso ?
<libman> Mr-geek
<nictuku> pergunta dificil eheh
<Mr-geek> fala
<libman> na banca tem muita revisa hacke
<libman> r
<libman> e livrarias tambem
<vitorlobo> teve um cara aqui...isso n faz nem numa hora
<ptl> nictuku: é um dos motivos pelos quais estou um tanto quanto decepcionado...
<libman> compre e vire um
<libman> kkkkkkkkkk
<ptl> Mr-geek: um explorador de vulnerabilidades ("hacker") de elite ("leet") que tem isso como profissão?
<Mr-geek> ata
<Mr-geek> tipo analista de sistema
<Mr-geek> para empresas
<Mr-geek> etc..
<ptl> não sei
<ptl> porque exploração de vulnerabilidade tem uma parte não-técnica grande, que é a engenharia social
<nictuku> ptl, independente das entrevistas atuais, já pensou em ir pros EUA trabalhar lá? é outra realidade profissional cara
<Mr-geek> engenharia social , isso eu sou bom hehehe
<ptl> nictuku: EUA eu não acho legal porque latino-americanos são "seres inferiores" pra eles, não curto essa xenofobia. Qualidade de vida pra mim é também me sentir aceito e integrado.
<libman> rpz
<libman> curitiba
<libman> na area de T.I
<libman> está fervendo
<nictuku> ptl, não cara... nao é assim
<libman> chove vagas
<libman> na area de gestao e na area de programação
<Mr-geek> xenofobia ? não gosta de mulher ?  kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> teve um cara aqui...isso n faz nem numa hora.... veio me perguntar como minimizar uma "condition" if, else if de um source q ele ta escrevendo.... ( pergunta basica de quem ta aprendendo ). AI blz...fui peguntar a ele livros bons de JS uma vez q ele se dizia " nao preciso mais estudar js, pq eu ja sei "..... dai o primeiro livro q ele me recomendou foi " a bíblia do js". Carambola ...vai tomar na  ponte que o partiu o moleque teve a ousadia d
<vitorlobo> e me falar " eu tenho preguiça de ler e não gosto muito.... eu ja sei programar". COmo q vc fala q estudou a bíblia do JS e fala isso? alguém ja viu o tamanho daquele livro?
<ptl> nictuku: o cara até me perguntou isso, afinal eu tentei vagas pra Sydney, London e Zürich, mas nenhuma dos EUA
<nictuku> ptl, americano é bem menos xenófobos que nós brasileiros
<vitorlobo> dá dois catálogos de telefone juntos
<libman> que flood =O
<Mr-geek> JS é uma linguagem ?
<libman> javascript
<libman> :P
<nictuku> ptl, e na Califórnia tem gente de tudo que é lugar do mundo, é bem multi-cultural
<Mr-geek> ata
<libman> js nao é nada sem o php =)
<ptl> nictuku: bom, não sei. Eu já estive nos EUA uma vez pra trabalhar pela IBM, foi em Austin, mas faz tempo. Mas em 2005 estive por alguns meses na Bélgica e te digo, adorei, achei sem comparação.
<Mr-geek> EUA são N00bs , sou + Br4s!l
<libman> só js é paia
<vitorlobo> falta de humildade é osso......  me recomende um bom livro de js  dai nego vomita a bíblia do js ( nem ele leu )
<nictuku> Austin = Texas ;-P, dificil dizer que o resto dos EUA são parecidos
<ptl> Digamos que eu curto muito mais a Europa que os EUA.
<ptl> Ah, sim
<ptl> Mas Austin é a "ovelha negra" do Texas, a cidade menos conservadora...
<libman> eu programo a 4 anos em C e php agora quero dominar fortran
<libman> =)
<Mr-geek> to fussando sobre python , c/c++ e ruby  e to amando !
<nictuku> é, concordo com vcs, gosto mais daqui também
<nictuku> Mr-geek, "fuçando"
<Mr-geek> aki é Ótim0
<vitorlobo> to estudando pra ir morar no quebec
<vitorlobo> :P
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> mas quero levar uma nega Br pa lá com eu
<vitorlobo> n viver sozinho naquele gelo
<vitorlobo> :S
<Mr-geek> fussando é modo de dizer , pesquisando na net
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> pq......no gelo..no frio, com uma br linda
<vitorlobo> a gente sabe como se aquecer
<ptl> vitorlobo: eu seu muito pouco de javascript, o máximo que fiz até hoje foi uns scripts bobocas pra greasemonkey
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nictuku> Mr-geek, é, mas se escreve com Ç
<vitorlobo> Brasileiro é criativo
<ptl> *eu sei muito pouco
<vitorlobo> ptl: eu n sei nada.... mas é facil vc indentificar um falastrão de programação
<libman> o que está acabando cmgo é o crack =\ na hora que to progamando esqueço as coisas
<ptl> Vocês conseguem ler meus acentos? Os de vocês aparecem errados aqui.
<vitorlobo> ptl: entende?
<nictuku> ptl, vc manda bem em networking?
<nictuku> ptl eu consigo
<EduardeCalibal> ptl, vejo normais sua acentuação aqui...
<Mr-geek> puts q mancada em , malz ai então : Fuçando ! Obs : é uma pessoa q quer se tornar um "geek" , erros de português são imperdoáveis ! ( outra obs: se eu escrevi alguma coisa errada me avisa blz !
<EduardeCalibal> seus acentos...
<libman> kkkkkk
<nictuku> deixa eu mudar pra utf-8, brb
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com utf8 aqui...
<ptl> nictuku: depende da parte. Como já programei bastante pra isso (fiz até uma pilha X.25 STREAMS pra AIX em 2000/2001), eu costumo mandar bem. Mas não tenho muita experiência prática de estudar topografias de roteamento, usar shell de roteadores cisco ou coisa semelhante. :(
<nictuku> ptl, nao precisa disso nao
<vitorlobo> conheci um rapai msmo....q ele diz saber programar fortran, pascal, perl, c, c++, c#, java, js, python,  e ruby
<vitorlobo> maluco tem 22 anos
<libman> Mr-geek a ana te mandou um bjo
<nictuku> ptl, o importante é o feijao com arroz. entender TCP, IP, Ethernet, DNS
<Mr-geek> é lokooooo :  fortran, pascal, perl, c, c++, c#, java, js, python,  e ruby
<vitorlobo> sim
<Mr-geek> libman : q ana ?
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkk
<ptl> nictuku: quando eles falam de "rede", de que aspecto estão falando? Protocolos de alto nível (DNS, sendmail, SNMP, etc.) ou algo mais de baixo nível?
<vitorlobo> quando vc vai procurar saber oq realmente ele sabe
<libman> a anna__
<vitorlobo> é hello world puro
<vitorlobo> =S
<ptl> nictuku: na última entrevista o cara me perguntou até qual seria um TTL médio razoável pra DNS :P
<ptl> felizmente eu sabia... 86400
<libman> <?php echo "Hello World"; ?>
<nictuku> ptl, lol pq 86k?
<vitorlobo> print 'Hello world'
<nictuku> ptl, nao concordo hehe
<libman> printf("Hello World");
<EduardeCalibal> Deve ser para rede local...
<libman> uiahsiuahuishas
<vitorlobo> ou traduzido print 'Olá mundo'
<leleobhz> [27/11-16:11:53] < ptl> nictuku: na última entrevista o cara me perguntou até qual seria um TTL médio razoável pra DNS :P
<Mr-geek> libman : é tem uma ana aki mesmo , mais é sério ou só frescura no tóba?
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuahuauhaa
<leleobhz> [27/11-16:11:58] < ptl> felizmente eu sabia... 86400
<leleobhz> ideal em que cenario?
<libman> document.write("Hello World");
<licensed> system.out.println("hello world");
<vitorlobo> libman entra no #python-br e digita cobrinha print 'helo world!'
<licensed> acho que é assim kkk nem lembro
<ptl> não disse ideal
<ptl> médio razoável para o caso geral, leleobhz
<vitorlobo> libman: com o cobrinha também
<nictuku> ptl, ah.. médio razoavel
<leleobhz> ptl: eu nao considero tao razoavel assim
<leleobhz> considerando o dinamismo da internet hoje
<libman> =P
<ptl> eu falei de dynamic DNS também
<ptl> por exemplo o TTL de patola.org é 7200
<leleobhz> ptl: this is rocks :D
<leleobhz> sim
<leleobhz> eu deixo os meus por ai tb
<leleobhz> quando o ns e meu - claro
<leleobhz> o leleobhz.org n ta comigo e o leonardoamaral.com.br ta na everydns
<nictuku> ptl, cara, 1 dia de TTL é exagerado
<vitorlobo> libman: droga cobrinha ta off
<nictuku> mas tipo, *pra entrevista*, o importante é vc justificar
<ptl> sim, pode ser, mas mesmo que seja, ele consta de muitos domínios e é comum o suficiente pra ser considerado assim
<leleobhz> claro
<nictuku> TTL do www.l.google.com é 300s ;-)
<ptl> eita
<ptl> ahua
<vitorlobo> Mr-geek: tire isso da cabeça...de virar hacker e invadir computador dos outros rapaz
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> qta maldade
<vitorlobo> conhece Jesus Cristo?
 * vitorlobo rindo
<ptl> nictuku: eles fazem pergunta sobre SNMP?
<Mr-geek> vitorlobo : não é isso q quero ! quero explorar vunerabilidades e resolver , nao invadir e regaçar essas coisa de troxa !
<leleobhz> ipv6 tb
<leleobhz> leleobhz@ana.leleobhz.org:~$ dig @nscache.eu.sixxs.net AAAA +ttlid www.google.com
<leleobhz> ;; ANSWER SECTION:
<leleobhz> www.google.com.		37586	IN	CNAME	www.l.google.com.
<leleobhz> www.l.google.com.	300	IN	AAAA	2a00:1450:8003::67
<leleobhz> mas o cname e monstrao mesmo
<Mr-geek> vitorlobo: conheço Jesus sim kkkkk
<nictuku> ptl, nao particularmente. mas cada entrevista é unica e pode chegar lá se a conversa estiver indo pra esse lado
<leleobhz> engracado o ipv6 ter ttl tao baixo tb
<ptl> ipv6 me perguntaram só isso, qual o identificador DNS pra entradas ipv6
<ptl> nictuku: saquei.
<vitorlobo> Mr-geek: dificil é vc invadir e aguentar o tranco...quando vc invade vc entra numa espécie de frenezi dificil de controlar.... meio que desenvolve aquela esquizofrenia virtual....do duende verde q ta manda fazer as coisas sem você querer fazer
<Paulo_Carvalho> Mr-geek quer levar uma grana nos concursos cata-piolho da mozila
<ptl> nictuku: é que faz tempo que não mexo em MIBs... na verdade só mexi pra consertar bagaças do HACMP, software de cluster de alta disponibilidade do AIX
<nictuku> ptl, ei nao fica contando aqui quais perguntas te perguntaram :-P
<nictuku> senão o leleobhz vai saber tudo :-)
<Mr-geek> vitorlobo : kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ptl> nictuku: ops... Ok :-X empolguei, não falo mais, hehe :P
<vitorlobo> eu fico incrível com essa falta de absurdo desse canal
<vitorlobo> =\
<ptl> é uma puta falta da sacanagem!
 * vitorlobo rindo
<nictuku> SNMP é coisa véia demais, a gente só usa pra monitorar alguns equipamentos de rede.
<libman> UIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIH
<libman> UAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIA
<libman> UIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIH
<libman> UAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIA
<libman> UIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIH
<ptl> tem que xingar muito no twitter :P
<libman> UAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIA
<libman> UIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIH
<libman> UAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIAUIAHUIHUAIA
<Mr-geek> vitorlobo : to fussando tem um tempão e agora q to começando a aprender umas coisinhas ! mais o q eu mais gosto e gasto meu tempo é "fuçando" sobre programação !
<libman> =x
<Mr-geek> para os usuários q estão entrando : seja bem vindo(a) ao bate papo uol , versão IRC !
<ptl> Mr-geek: pô, pára de falar "fussando", pô :P é fuçando, hehe
<Paulo_Carvalho> libman não exagera
<EduardeCalibal> libman, maneira ai...
<leleobhz> [27/11-16:18:14] < nictuku> senão o leleobhz vai saber tudo :-)
<leleobhz> seu puto
<leleobhz> :p
<Mr-geek> ptl : eu falei fuçando kkkkkkkkkkk
<libman> fusçando
<libman> :)
<vitorlobo> Mr-geek: vire um ruminador de livro rapai
<libman> vamos fusçar
<libman> :D
<Mr-geek> vitorlobo : cara eu ja faço isso
<Paulo_Carvalho> Fuscar
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nictuku> porra me tiraram OP desse canal. eu fundei isso
<Paulo_Carvalho> betle
<ptl> e o lasjsdfs tá caladão
<nictuku> libman, para com essa putaria aí ok?
<libman> bom vou indo curtir uma praia no rio de janeiro e pegar umas gatinhas no complexo do alemão
<Mr-geek> Qual é o cúmulo da velocidade ?
<Mr-geek> Cagar de cima de uma árvore, descer e ver a merda caindo
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<leleobhz> ptl: povo que gosta de mandar o pt_BR pras cucuias
<Paulo_Carvalho> não é trancar uma gaveta e por a chave dentro
<vitorlobo> Mr-geek: livros geralmente vem bonitinhos, capinhas lisinhas.... um livro bem estudado fica com cara de velho em pouco tempo...tudo grifado, pintado com marcador de texto, remoido com as paginas amareladas, algumas paginas faltando inclusive de tanto vc passar e voltar..dentro de um livro de programação a única regra que não é valida, é você misteriosamente  deixar as paginas coladas fora isso
<vitorlobo> faça bom proveito
<libman> nao
<ptl> nunca tive o costume de ficar marcando os livros
<libman> eu aprendi a programar fumando os livros
<libman> absorvi todos os conhecimentos
<vitorlobo> quando livro é grande é uma boa dica
<vitorlobo> é como vc usar um ctrl + f manual
<Paulo_Carvalho> livros caros
<vitorlobo> sempre q vc quer buscar oq é importante, ta ali marcado
<vitorlobo> =]
<ptl> fora os meus perderem a cola porque eu abro as páginas bem reto, não costumo gastá-los tanto
<ptl> já os meus ebooks demoram mais pra perder a cola, mas os bits gastam rapidamente
<vitorlobo> fumou tanto livro q caiu libman saiu ()
<vitorlobo> ptl: e-book de 200 paginas até vai
<vitorlobo> agora e-book de 600 paginas pra cima
<vitorlobo> nem rola
<ptl> já li de 1000
<vitorlobo> melhor livro mesmo
<ptl> peguei o costume
<Paulo_Carvalho> se tiver um e-reader vai de boa
<ptl> leio no celular
<vitorlobo> ptl: se nao tiver printado, vc copia e cola no ge-speak
<vitorlobo> q ele ler pra vc
<vitorlobo> =]
<vitorlobo> vc só ouve
<ptl> ah, sim, text2speech tem vários sistemas
<vitorlobo> é
<Mr-geek> vitorlobo : mas tipo so póbre véio , por isso vivo na net , não tenho namorada ! essas coisas.( e procuro por apostilas na net , tem umas q são realmente ótimas e muito boa , principalmente pra quem está em fase de aprendizado ),e tipo (não tenho dinheiro pra ir a bancas de revistas etc.. a procura de livros , pois esses livros geralmente são caros ,me entende , por isso procuro conheçimento n internet ! e po
<Mr-geek> r ajuda as vezes aki , foruns , amigos no msn , etc... !
<ptl> no meu Nokia N900, antes de dar pau, eu usava um script shell que chamava o espeak mesmo
<ptl> dar pau --> problema físico :(
<vitorlobo> Mr-geek vc tem futuro então, virgens q estudam programação são os revolucionarios do meio
<ptl> vou ter que mandar pros EUA pra consertar
<vitorlobo> quando o cara é realmente bom, ele é virgem
<vitorlobo> sempre!
<Mr-geek> vitorlobo : kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk   virgens
<ptl> O Linus não era virgem
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> ptl: há excessões casos isolados apenas
<vitorlobo> :P
<Paulo_Carvalho> garoto precisa ouvir o último nerdcast
<ptl> mas pra culminar mesmo
<ptl> pro cara mostrar que é realmente bom
<ptl> ele tem que matar a mulher e esconder o corpo dela
<Mr-geek> é fussando q se aprende!
<ptl> o primeiro foi o Reiser, mas assim que o Theo de Raadt conseguir uma mulher ele vai fazer o mesmo
<nictuku> hehehe
<leleobhz> ptl: hahahha
<Paulo_Carvalho> fussando? again?
<Mr-geek> Qual é o cúmulo da economia ?
<Mr-geek> Usar o papel higiênico dos dois lados
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Paulo_Carvalho> Escolha ter dinheiro ou ter mulher
<vitorlobo> ptl: vai dia de sabado na igreja universal do reino de Deus...q é dia do amor.... chama uma mina de lá para a fogueira santa da igreja....pra ascender o fogo da paixãum dela...n tem erro mano
<vitorlobo> ptl: ops, era pro Mr-geeks
<Mr-geek> dinheiro : mulher e gostosa  hihihi
<leleobhz> o.0
<nictuku> 0.o
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkk
<Paulo_Carvalho> Mrǵeek não se iluda
<ptl> eu não sou um virgem geek como a maioria
<ptl> acho que sou até bastante promíscuo
 * vitorlobo rindo
<ptl> *um geek virgem
<Mr-geek> não q eu queira ser virgem pow , é q so feio caramba !
<Paulo_Carvalho> Pergunta: Porque pagar por algo que se consegue de graça?
<Paulo_Carvalho> Resposta: Porque o de graça sai muito mais caro
<vitorlobo> se vc tiver um bom papo
<vitorlobo> vc consegue convencer q sua feiúra é mero acidente natural
<vitorlobo> fica como conceito secondário
<vitorlobo> *secundário
<Paulo_Carvalho> Mr-geek jovemnerd.ig.com.br
<ptl> Mr-geek: malha bastante que aí pelo menos seu corpo fica legal. Como geek, você pode ter mais facilidade do que julga em "pegar" o ritmo de malhar, pois pode ser dedicado e controlado em sua alimentação.
<Paulo_Carvalho> vai lá aprender alguma coisa
<vitorlobo> é vero
<vitorlobo> eu moh nerd aqui
<vitorlobo> desenvolvi gordice
<Mr-geek> cara 6 acha mesmo se eu fosse bonitinho ta carinha lisa sem espinha kkkkkk, eu taria aki sentado num PC estilo anos 60 , com um monitor , LINCE 14 polegadas ? eu taria é fudendo todas kkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> panpoçudo da caixa
<vitorlobo> :O
<ptl> Ah, meu papo vai ser sempre uma merda, então eu trabalho o corpo que aí dá resultado!
<ptl> Não gosto de falar coisas só pra agradar.
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkk
<Paulo_Carvalho> Mr-geek qual sua idade pequeno gafanhoto?
<Mr-geek> 16 anos  kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> Mr-geek: pc raibam ta na moda mermao
<Andre_Gondim> só para lembrar, este é um canal de suporte ao Ubuntu, qualquer assunto offtopic deve-se usar o ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<ptl> ok Andre_Gondim
<Paulo_Carvalho> o que vc precisa pra comer uma gostos?
<Paulo_Carvalho> dinheiro
<ptl> mas abre uma exceção aí, o papo não deve demorar muito, estamos ajudando alguém da 'irmandada' a ter sucesso pessoal
<Mr-geek> PESSOAL : via q o andre_gondim disse
<Paulo_Carvalho> ou
<Mr-geek>  ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<nictuku> ptl, haha
<Paulo_Carvalho> lábia
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Andre_Gondim> .kick Paulo_Carvalho respeito
<vitorlobo> Andre_Gondim: poderia banir os nicks promíscuos do canal?
<Mr-geek> via gente vamo respeitar !
<ptl> Mr-geek: última dica e vou parar de falar, 16 anos é uma idade crítica, geralmente você não pega ninguém, por outro lado é uma excelente idade pra começar a malhar. Vá por mim, apesar de muita gente dizer o contrário, mulher também curte demais um corpo bonito, então entre numa academia e se torne um nerd forte, mulheres adoram esse tipo
<ptl> agora parei
<ptl> ---
<ptl> foi só eu que parei
<ptl> vocês podem continuar
<ptl> :P
<ptl> cri cri
<ptl> ping timeout geral
<ptl> credo
<ptl> eu não devia ter nukado o hub :-/
<Mr-geek> iae gente !
<vitorlobo_> netsplit
<vitorlobo_> eitaaaa
<deadcow> olás
<deadcow> adios
<Paulo_Carvalho> Me desculpem os ofendidos não sabia que piadinhas bobas eram proibidas
<Paulo_Carvalho> prometo não fazer de novo
<deadcow> sao proibidas
<deadcow> que isso n se repita
<deadcow> ..
<ptl> mas piadinhas espertas pode
<nictuku> leleobhz ensinando a galera a usar ipv6 no ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<vitorlobo> eu hein
<vitorlobo> deu pau
<jesse_> kkkkkkkkk
<jesse_> kd todo mundo ??
<ptl> netsplitado, acho
<jesse_> kkkkkk
<ptl> Aqui, xô ir lá
<ptl> falou procês
<ptl> fui
<jesse_> flw
<jesse_> ptl
<jesse_> Byte nosso de cada dia que nos trái hoje
<jesse_> Falsificado seja o vosso registro
<jesse_> Venha a nós o vosso password
<jesse_> Seja pirateada a vossa integridade
<jesse_> Assim na Web como no UNIX
<jesse_> O script nosso de cada dia que nos auxiliai hoje
<jesse_> Crackeai os nossos programas
<jesse_> Assim como nós hackeamos aqueles que os tem obtido
<jesse_> Não nos deixeis cair na prisão
<jesse_> Mas nos livrai dos log files,
<jesse_> Disconnected.
<vitorlobo> essa oração é fail em comunicade open source mano
<vitorlobo> isso é coisa do capeta
<vitorlobo> :S
<jesse_> é sim muito podre
<vitorlobo> usuários de S.L vão pro céu
<jesse_> parece de windows essa bosta
<jesse_> olha essa man
<jesse_> O técnico no telefone ensinando o lammer como instalar o Windows:
<jesse_> - Agora insira o terceiro disco no drive.
<jesse_> Lammer responde:
<jesse_> - Não dá! Já coloquei dois, não cabe mais!
<vitorlobo> jesse_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AABWbCLhdk&feature=player_embedded&has_verified=1
<vitorlobo> um brother meu ta trampando nesse teaser
<vitorlobo> BR
<vitorlobo> so q ta no canadá =]
<vitorlobo> ubisoft
<vitorlobo> ainda n vi ta carregando aqui
<jesse_> kkkkkk
<jesse_> aki tb
<jesse_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jesse_> olha isso
<jesse_> O filho pergunta para o pai:
<jesse_> — Pai, como é que eu nasci?
<jesse_> — Muito bem, tínhamos que ter esta conversa um dia, né! Bom, o que aconteceu foi o seguinte: Eu e a mamãe nos conhecemos e nos encontramos num chat, aí papo vai, papo vem... Er...
<jesse_> — Vai logo, pai!
<jesse_> — O papai marcou um encontro com a mamãe num cybercafé e acabamos juntos no banheiro. Depois, a mamãe fez uns downloads no memory stick do papai e, quando estava tudo pronto para o upload, descobrimos que a gente não tinha nenhum tipo de firewall.
<jesse_> — Nossa, e aí?
<jesse_> — Como era tarde demais para dar o cancel, papai acabou fazendo o upload de qualquer jeito com a mamãe... E, nove meses depois, o Vírus apareceu. Entendeu?
<jesse_> — Ahhh, saquei!
<jesse_>  "Qual a diferença entre o vírus e o Windows XP?
<jesse_> O vírus funciona"
<jesse_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Fisico> kkkkkkkk
<BuChEcHa> kkk
<BuChEcHa> boa jesse
<BuChEcHa> haahauhauah
<jesse_> oia essa man
<jesse_> Quatro técnicos estão em um carro, quando de repente ele pifa.
<jesse_> Cada um dá o seu diagnóstico:
<jesse_> Técnico em mecânica: A caixa de câmbio deve ter estourado.
<jesse_> Técnico em química: Não concordo. O problema está na composição do combustível.
<jesse_> Técnico em eletricidade: Nada disso! É a bateria que está descarregada.
<jesse_> Técnico em informática: E se a gente entrasse e saísse de novo?
<jesse_> kkkkkkkkk
<BuChEcHa> hauhauhuaha
<BuChEcHa> reinicia né
<BuChEcHa> kkkk
<jesse_> O motorista do táxi:
<jesse_> -Para onde senhor?
<jesse_> O passageiro, maníaco por internet:
<jesse_> -Http://www.avenidapaulista.1000.jardins/decimoquinto/predioalto.html/
<BuChEcHa> alguem pode me informar se preciso fazer meu cadastro no irc
<Andre_Gondim> jesse_, aqui não é lugar para isso
<jesse_> vc ta usando q distro
<Andre_Gondim> BuChEcHa, /msg nickserv help
<jesse_> Andre_Gondim : Desculpa !
<BuChEcHa> sim Andre
<jesse_> Buchecha vai em ##ubuntu-br
<BuChEcHa> mas nen imagino por ond começar
<BuChEcHa> Andre fico meio vago ora mim
<BuChEcHa> spi principiante
<BuChEcHa> tem uma msg
<jesse_> clica aki ##ubuntu-br com o botão direito do mouse e clica em "entrar no canal"
<BuChEcHa> (sim
<BuChEcHa> jesse mas por mim eu tava no br
<jesse_> entra logo
<jesse_> vc não vai
<jesse_> sair desse
<jesse_> lá é pra assuntos tipo pessoal etc.. , falar abóbrinhas etc..
<jesse_> aki é mais : tirar dúvidas , discussões etc...
<BuChEcHa> mas jesse
<BuChEcHa> nao entendi nad aqui
<BuChEcHa> disso
<BuChEcHa> kkkk
<BuChEcHa> cliquei e tal
<jesse_> vc ta usando windows?
<jesse_> Buchecha
<Patricia> ..
<jesse_> oi Paty !
<vitorlobo> Patricia: vc dando flood? =O
<jesse_> kkkkkkkkk
<BuChEcHa> jesse
<jesse_> fala man
<BuChEcHa> nao to no ubuntu
<jesse_> ata
<BuChEcHa> mas sei la caiu numa pagina tdu em ingles
<BuChEcHa> manjs
<BuChEcHa> manja
<jesse_> é assim mesmo acustuma , "fussar" ai se aprende !
<BuChEcHa> coloco isso no terminal jesse ?
<BuChEcHa> kkkkk
<jesse_> nãooo
<jesse_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<BuChEcHa> hauhauahua
<BuChEcHa> blz
<jesse_> quer rir ?  entra ai : http://www.portaldohumor.com.br/cont/categ/7/Piadas-de-Informatica.html
<BuChEcHa> a nen vo registrar nada
<jesse_> nem presisa !
<BuChEcHa> nao tem nescessidade?
 * Patricia FREEnode lixo
<BuChEcHa> funfa normal sem registro?
<jesse_> linux é gratis pode atualizar e tudo mais sem preocupação!
<BuChEcHa> jesse?
<jesse_> vc ta usando ubuntu né
<BuChEcHa> de boas entao
<BuChEcHa> sim ubuntu 10.10
<jesse_> de boa , vai em Sistema / Administração / gerenciador de atualizações
<jesse_> e pode atualizar
<BuChEcHa> nossa ja atualizei tdu
<BuChEcHa> dexa eu ver la
<BuChEcHa> jesse ta tdu atualizado ja
<jesse_> ve se tem drivers pra seu pc !
<BuChEcHa> como assim
<jesse_> Sistema / Administração / drives adcionais
<BuChEcHa> ta 1 min
<jesse_> macar o drive recomendado e aplicar !
<BuChEcHa> ativar né
<jesse_> sim
<BuChEcHa> tem 2
<BuChEcHa> vo instalar os 2
<jesse_> marca o q ta com (recomendado) no final
<BuChEcHa> nossa nen olhei cara
<jesse_> kkkkkk
<BuChEcHa> tem problema
<BuChEcHa> instalar os 2?
<BuChEcHa> jesse?
<jesse_> o melhor é o recomendado em
<BuChEcHa> entao por sorte
<jesse_> só um o recomendado !
<BuChEcHa> é ele q to instalando
<jesse_> é melhor
<BuChEcHa> sim
<jesse_> blz
<BuChEcHa> valeu
<BuChEcHa> em jesse
<jesse_> depois reinicia a maquina e arruma a resolução essas coisa
<jesse_> vc usa placa de video ?
<leleobhz> nossa mae
<leleobhz> Meyer: rapaz!!! Quanto tempo!
<leleobhz> o que tá acontecendo pro pessoal das veia desenterrar assim?
<BuChEcHa> sim
<Meyer> falae :P
<BuChEcHa> nossa pior q tava la embaixo um
<BuChEcHa> oq eu to baixando
<jesse_> kkkkkkk
<BuChEcHa> e em cima tava outro escrito recomendado
<jesse_> calma
<jesse_> vai fussando q vai aprender altas coisa filé : Linux cheio de surpresas
<BuChEcHa> vo reiniciar
<jesse_> flw
<BuChEcHa> jesse entao
<jesse_> depois volta
<BuChEcHa> vo reiniciar
<BuChEcHa> ok
<BuChEcHa> valeu
<BuChEcHa> fuii
<BuChEcHa> mas tipo dei cancelar
<BuChEcHa> msm assim ele instalou
<BuChEcHa> jesse
<BuChEcHa> q estranho
<jesse_> tem q esperar baixar o drive
<BuChEcHa> dexa eu ver aki
<BuChEcHa> ja volto
<jesse_> e esperar ele se instalar sozinho !
<jesse_> kkkkkkkkk
<jesse_> blz
<Eltanin> Ayrton`: so bot nao viu humm
<Meyer> tudo tranquilo por aqui?
<leleobhz> Meyer: tirando que to impressionado que vc esta por aqui
<leleobhz> o resto ta indo :D
<Meyer> kkkk
<Meyer> pq? to morto nao
<Meyer> rs
<jesse_> oia isso : kkkkkkkkkkkk
<jesse_> Você sabia que já foi comprovado que os computadores são do sexo feminino? A tese se baseia nos seguintes princípios:
<jesse_> * sempre que se arranja um, logo aparece outro melhor;
<jesse_> * ninguém, além do Criador, é capaz de entender a sua lógica;
<jesse_> * a linguagem que eles usam entre si é impossivel de se entender;
<jesse_> * é difícil entender as mensagens que eles nos dão;
<jesse_> * depois de adquirido um computador, ele gasta metade do seu salário em acessórios.
<jesse_> fui-me!
<jesse_> lá : ##ubuntu-br
<Meyer> leleobhz, s? noob aqui hein.. acho q s? vc e o yves q eu conheco
<Meyer> rs
<leleobhz> Meyer: tem o ptl e o Andre_Gondim tb po
<leleobhz> :p
<Andre_Gondim> opa, \o/
<leleobhz> Andre_Gondim: andaram desenterrando gente dada como morta, oia proce ver :P
<Andre_Gondim> eu sabia por onda andava o Meyer o foursquare andava me dizendo um tempo atrás
<leleobhz> HUAhUAHuHAuA
<Meyer> kkkkk
<Meyer> gondim ta ai tb
<Meyer> nao tinha visto
<Meyer> ptl? quem?
<coelho88> que isso?
<coelho88> pq vcs estão fazendo isso?
<vitorlobo> jesse_: ja tem um aparelho flash light q vc adapta um orgão sexual da sua preferencia dentro do cpu ....divirta-se
 * vitorlobo rindo
<vitorlobo> pior
<vitorlobo> é q existe isso mesmo
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> tem algo errado com os sistemas de msn do ubuntu
<vitorlobo> empathy, emesene, amsn
<vitorlobo> vc manda adicionar as pessoas e simplismente nao adiciona
<vitorlobo> nem aparece erro nem nada
<vitorlobo> =\
<coelho88> então é o seu Ubuntu com problemas
<coelho88> chame o técnico
<ptl> Meyer: ptl sou eu, o "Patola" do br-linux (e do "efeito patola")
<Barna> vitorlobo, eu tive esse problema aki! ja te passo o link de como resolver!
<ptl> <flamewar>Bom, a história está provando que estou certo, o slackware está sumindo</flamewar>
<Meyer> ;)
<Meyer> ;)
<BuChEcHa> é nvidia
<mactimes> BuChEcHa, Sim, já vi que é NVidia em sua mensagem anterior.
<BuChEcHa> 1 min acho q to conseguindo aqui mactimes
<mactimes> BuChEcHa, Abra um terminal.
<BuChEcHa> 1 min
<BuChEcHa> ja te falo
<BuChEcHa> to quase
 * mactimes realmente se aborrece quando alguém envia 300 mensagens pedindo suporte e depois caga quando alguém oferece ajuda...
<BuChEcHa> entao mactimes
<leleobhz> mactimes: life isnt fair
<BuChEcHa> eu consegui aqui
<BuChEcHa> valeu
<BuChEcHa> em manu
<mactimes> leleobhz, I don't really care.  Really.
<mactimes> leleobhz, Sup?
<leleobhz> mactimes: as lukather said, life isnt fair and nobody cares!
<Ernanddes> hehe
<ffr76> alguem sabe como ganho mais velocidade no meu ubuntu jaunty instalado em um K6 2 500mhzs com 512 mgbytes men
<Ernanddes> arranca ele
<Mr-geek> iae gente blz!
<Ernanddes> sooo
<Paulo_Carvalho> ffr76 já testou lubuntu?
<Paulo_Carvalho> ou puppy?
<Mr-geek> puppy? q isso ?
<Paulo_Carvalho> uma distro minimalista
<ffr76> Paulo_Carvalho ja mas não e igual ao ubuntu
<Paulo_Carvalho> o lubuntu é mais parecido
<Paulo_Carvalho> ou mesmo debian com lxde
<ffr76> Paulo_Carvalho ja esperimente sim mas não notei melhor não
<Paulo_Carvalho> te recomendo então instalar o debian mínimo e ir pondo só o que vc precisa
<ffr76> Paulo_Carvalho,e tb não consegui configurar minha conecção 3g
<Paulo_Carvalho> ou ficar no kurumim e atualizar os repositórios
<Paulo_Carvalho> tem dicas disso na net
<ffr76> Paulo_Carvalho,com jaunty e automatico so plugar
<Paulo_Carvalho> hum
<Paulo_Carvalho> é drive aí
<barna> vitorlobo, opa! voltei!
<barna> vitorlobo, aki eu tb tinha esse erro q vc falow! dai um dia deu pau geral! nem entrava mais, por nenhum deles!
<barna> vitorlobo, dai achei essa solução e voltou a entrar e a adicionar contatos!
<ffr76> Paulo_Carvalho,hoje tenho nesta maquina ubuntu jaunty,puppy,windows xp
<Paulo_Carvalho> hum
<Paulo_Carvalho> bom sei lá
<ffr76> Paulo_Carvalho,o q mais gosto e ubuntu
<Paulo_Carvalho> tenta ir em aplicativos de sessão e deixar só o nessecário
<Paulo_Carvalho> tira os efeitos do desktop no gconf-editor
<Paulo_Carvalho> enfim
<ffr76> Paulo_Carvalho,como se fazisto?
<Paulo_Carvalho> é que o pc tá veinho mesmo o mais rápido vai ser o puppy
<Paulo_Carvalho> então recomendo tb um gerenciador de janelas leve
<Paulo_Carvalho> como lxde, fluxbox
<mateusjmf> e ai galera
<ffr76> Paulo_Carvalho,au aumentei a memoria swapp para =100 melhoro muito
<barna> eu tenho um p2 500, 512ram, com lubuntu! ta um avião!
<Paulo_Carvalho> http://comunidade-linux-brasil.info/content/view/54/21/
<barna> lubuntu lucid!
<Paulo_Carvalho> bacana
<Aprigio> Paulo_Carvalho eu so o openbox
<Paulo_Carvalho> tb acho que lubuntu com uma boa swap fica 10
<Paulo_Carvalho> pois é
<Aprigio> eh muito bom.
<Paulo_Carvalho> com linux a vida útil do pc aumenta
<Aprigio> boa swap se vc tiver 1G de memoria, entao vale a pena vc colocar 2 particoes trabalhando com prioridades.
<ffr76> Paulo_Carvalho,ja tentei com lubuntu 10.04 mas a 3g não teve geito
<Paulo_Carvalho> qual o seu modem?
<ffr76> Paulo_Carvalho,conecto via celular nokia
<Paulo_Carvalho> ffr76 instala o lxde então no seu ubuntu
<Paulo_Carvalho> pode ser que melhora
<Aprigio> vc ainda pode customizar o menos uso de area de swap em /proc/sys/vm/swappiness que ainda vai ficar perfeito
<Paulo_Carvalho> instala primeiro o lxde se sentir melhora vc desinstala o gnome
<Paulo_Carvalho> e compiz tb
<Aprigio> ffr76 esta lento o seu desktop?
<ffr76> Aprigio,ja fiz e piorou ai aumentei a swappiness=100 ficou bem mais rapido pena não subir mais...:>)
<Paulo_Carvalho> bom meu cel motorola a110 só foi reconhecido no ubuntu 10.10
<Aprigio> ffr76 cuidado para nao remover pacotes importantes. Vale lembrar que o gnome do Ubuntu eh incorporado ao meta pacote ubuntu-desktop
<Aprigio> ffr76 removendo o meta vc pode ter problemas.
<Paulo_Carvalho> então ffr76 bota o lxde
<Paulo_Carvalho> apt-get install lxde
<Aprigio> ffr76 eh melhor vc instalar o server (instalar o kernel generic depois), e instalar os pacotes, x-window-system lxde
<Paulo_Carvalho> aí vc encerra sessão e na reinicia como lxde
<ffr76> Paulo_Carvalho,installo como ?apt-get install lxde???
<Paulo_Carvalho> é
<Aprigio> ffr76 vc usa 512 de memoria?
<Paulo_Carvalho> sudo pt-get install lxde
<ffr76> Aprigio,sim
<Aprigio> ffr76 pente ta barato hoje em dia ;)
<Aprigio> ffr76 q isso cara.... entao instala o server e personaliza
<Aprigio> ffr76 ou entao apela para a instalacao do alternate ou distros como lubuntu e outros.
<Aprigio> ffr76 gnome tem pre-requisitos
<Aprigio> ffr76 e nao ubuntu
<Paulo_Carvalho> memória dim ou ddr 1 é muito caro
<Aprigio> vc ainda usa dim? mas isso eh defasado
<Aprigio> tem q trocar cara
<Paulo_Carvalho> eu não
<Paulo_Carvalho> imagino o k6-2 do cara aí
<Aprigio> nego usa 3GB pra windows e 512 pro linux
<Aprigio> nao entendo isso
<ffr76> valeu alera
<ffr76> vo fazer isto
<Paulo_Carvalho> não ele usa o modem 3g no k6-2
<Mr-geek> cara tem coisa melhor doke , eu aki comendo uma pratada de arroz com feijão feito na hoa quentinho e futricando no meu pc , acho q não em hehehehe e sem falar né curtindo um son super filé aki e o #ubuntu-br coisa mais loko em ! por isso q gosto do pc aki eu viajo! urum
<Mr-geek> hora*
<Mr-geek> ja já eu vorto tÁ ! kkkkkkkkkkkk
<adrianocosta_> boa noite
<adrianocosta_> alguem ai sabe ativar o theme live
<maraujo_3> boa noite
<YuriBokaleff8y83>  oi
<maraujo_3> oi yuri
<YuriBokaleff8y83>  blz man
<maraujo_3> tranquilo cara
<maraujo_3> e ai tudo em ordem?
<JavaNunes> oi
<maraujo_3> JavaNunes, olá
<JavaNunes> maurjo, passa o nmap em mim
<leleobhz_> o.0
<maraujo_3> Oo
<maraujo_3> uoti?
<maraujo_3> passa ai leleobhz_
<JavaNunes> nao disse passar o pinto, disse passar o nmap
<maraujo_3> sou novo aqui nao sei o q é isso
<maraujo_3> kkkk
<maraujo_3> e se fosse o pinto era pior
<maraujo_3> assim na 1a teclada?
<JavaNunes> a bom
<maraujo_3> sem nem uma cerveja?
<maraujo_3> kkkk
<leleobhz_> pessimo lugar pra fazer isso
<JavaNunes> sim, sou uma pessoa direta que usa unix sabe
<maraujo_3> leleobhz_, passar o nmap ou o pinto?
<maraujo_3> ausente
<maraujo_3> vou ali soldar uma caixa de som no pluge pertido
<maraujo_3> passo nmap nele leleobhz_
<maraujo_3> JavaNunes, sory JavaNunes so sei passar o pinto e acho q nao eh teu caso, rs
 * maraujo_3 is away: Volto Logo
<keepmeon> boa noite a todos
<keepmeon> gostaria de saber se há algum player de mídia que suporte algum arquivo muito grande, tipo uns 4Gb
<keepmeon> ou se o mplayer ou o totem suportam esses tamanhos de arquivos se passar algum parâmetro para eles
<leleobhz_> o problema e o fs keepmeon
<leleobhz_> se o sistema de arquivos suportar, todos eles tocam
<leleobhz_> keepmeon: claro que numa particao FAT - por mais que pareca ironico um FS se chamar gordo e ter essa limitação - nao vai segurar arquivos desse tamanho
<keepmeon> entendo
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> quem quiser algumas aulas de GIMP http://www.4shared.com/dir/cAvFWaVl/videos.html   show de bola
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> estas aulas :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> tem que usar o VLC para abrir os videos se estiver no windows
<leleobhz_> uia
<leleobhz_> Cesar_Augusto_W8: de quem é isso?
<Mr-geek> nada a ver , abre qualquer arquivo .mp3 ai na primeira vez q fizer isso , ele vai dar a opções de procurar plugins , ai vc instalar e arquivos de videos , musicas do windows rodam no pc normal , eu fiz issso ! me corrigem se eu estiver errado !
<leleobhz_> Mr-geek: ele perguntou sobre TAMANHO de arquivo
<leleobhz_> nao tipo
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> leleobhz_:  opa
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> já te digo
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> eu tenho o nome dele :D
<Mr-geek> leleobhz : ata desculpa !
<leleobhz_> Cesar_Augusto_W8: merecia um mirror
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> leleobhz_:  GIMP - Video Aulas do Sérgio Luiz Araújo Silva
<Mr-geek> mas qual o problema dele?
<leleobhz_> Mr-geek: leia a pergunta
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> show de bola as aulas
<leleobhz_> Cesar_Augusto_W8: merecia um mirror
<leleobhz_> ele tem mta coisa
<Mr-geek> cara entrei agora!
<leleobhz_> será que a comunidade nao faz uma vaquinha nao?
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> leleobhz_:  sim , as aulas do gimp estou com quase todas já
<leleobhz_> [27/11-20:38:58] < keepmeon> gostaria de saber se há algum player de mídia que suporte algum arquivo muito grande, tipo uns 4Gb
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> falta só 2 dali para pegar
<leleobhz_> [27/11-20:39:30] < keepmeon> ou se o mplayer ou o totem suportam esses tamanhos de arquivos se passar algum parâmetro para eles
<leleobhz_> Cesar_Augusto_W8: entra em contato com ele
<Mr-geek> ata
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> leleobhz_: para enviar para youtube e coisas do tipo ?
<leleobhz_> Cesar_Augusto_W8: nao! pra aarrumar um mirror mesmo
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> hum
<leleobhz_> n sei qual o tamanho
<leleobhz_> mas se nao for mto grande, ate ponho no meu site
<Mr-geek> eu baixei o harry potter e as reliquias da morte parte 1 -> 400 e pouco mega e assisti normal !
<leleobhz_> tenho 300gb de bandwidth
<leleobhz_> e 8 de espaco
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> eu acho que falei com ele , acho que no começo do ano para pedir para enviar ela para o youtube
<Mr-geek> nossa
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> que lembre ele não falou nada
<leleobhz_> Cesar_Augusto_W8: que coisa
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> leleobhz_: show :D
<jesse> o q eu faço quando aparece isso :
<jesse> * Agora chama-se jesse
<jesse> -NickServ- This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<jesse> -NickServ- You have 30 seconds to identify to your nickname before it is changed
<Guest3658> q q isso significa?
<leleobhz_> esse nick ja existe oras
<jesse_> o q q isso significa : * Agora chama-se jesse
<jesse_> -NickServ- This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<jesse_> -NickServ- You have 30 seconds to identify to your nickname before it is changed
<jesse_> ????????????
<JavaNunes> tou com o ftp aberto para anonimos viu
<jesse_> JavaNunes : anonymous né !
<JavaNunes> tambem
<jesse_> é zuera ! kkk
<jesse_> @_@
<JavaNunes> minha m?quina ? toda aberta viu
<jesse_> nossa
<JavaNunes> sim
<jesse_> eu tb to com uns problemas em
<jesse_> tipo eu faça o scan na minha maquina , acho as portas , mas não sei fechar ! aff
<JavaNunes> na verdade as portas nao abrem sozinhas, sim um programa que as usa para se comunicar
<jesse_> sim , mas quando a porta ta uknow uma coisa assim , como faço ?
<JavaNunes> veja o programa que esta abrindo a infeliz
<jesse_> sim mas quando o serviço ta como uknow , o q q eu faço ?
<jesse_> quando a porta não esta rodando em serviço nenhum
<jesse_> tipo 21 do ftp
<jesse_> como faço pra fecha ela
<JavaNunes> na verdade porta nao roda nada, quem a abre ou fecha ? um programa, nesse caso vc deve estar com seu inetd configurado para rodar ftp ou algo assim
<jesse_> hum
<jesse_> e essa aki
<jesse_> 631/tcp open  ipp     CUPS 1.4
<JavaNunes> comente a linha de ftp no seu inetd.conf
<jesse_> não o ftp não ta mais aberto aki
<jesse_> Nmap scan report for localhost (127.0.0.1)
<jesse_> Host is up (0.00079s latency).
<jesse_> Hostname localhost resolves to 2 IPs. Only scanned 127.0.0.1
<jesse_> rDNS record for 127.0.0.1: localhost.localdomain
<jesse_> Not shown: 999 closed ports
<jesse_> PORT    STATE SERVICE VERSION
<JavaNunes> essa ai ? do cups seu servidor de impressora que geralmente ? eacessivel so pra localhost confiugurar a impressora
<jesse_> 631/tcp open  ipp     CUPS 1.4
<jesse_> Service detection performed. Please report any incorrect results at http://nmap.org/submit/ .
<jesse_> Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 6.31 seconds
<jesse_> sk0l-geek@sk0lgeek:~$
<jesse_> olha ai
<JavaNunes> cups ? o seu servidor de impressora
<jesse_> em outra coisa muito mais importante pra mim é
<jesse_> olha isso
<jesse_> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  Endereço de HW 00:1f:d0:f4:50:e5
<jesse_>           inet end.: 10.1.1.2  Bcast:10.255.255.255  Masc:255.0.0.0
<jesse_>           endereço inet6: fe80::21f:d0ff:fef4:50e5/64 Escopo:Link
<jesse_>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1
<jesse_>           pacotes RX:43830 erros:0 descartados:0 excesso:0 quadro:0
<jesse_>           Pacotes TX:28344 erros:0 descartados:0 excesso:0 portadora:0
<jesse_>           colisões:0 txqueuelen:1000
<jesse_>           RX bytes:59547603 (59.5 MB) TX bytes:2208202 (2.2 MB)
<jesse_>           IRQ:43 Endereço de E/S:0xe000
<JavaNunes> ele s? ? acessivel por padrao para o seu proprio ip mas se vc kisser de um killall cupsd
<jesse_> como faço pra quando eu der um ifconfig , lá em vez de 10.1.1.2 pra aprecer meu ip externo real ?
<JavaNunes> no linux geralmente essas configura??es no ifconfig sao mostradas com acesso de root
<jesse_> em vez disso :  inet end.: 10.1.1.2   exemplo :  inet end.: 187.12.32.123 <-- exemplo de ip
<JavaNunes> teu ip ? 189.73.215.3
<jesse_> oO
<jesse_> kkkkkkk
<jesse_> exemplo pow
<JavaNunes> cara, tente rodar o ifconfig como root pra ver
<jesse_> ja fiz isso
<jesse_> pera ai
<JavaNunes> agora se vc tiver numa rede nat isso nao mostra mesmo ne
<jesse_> olha
<jesse_> sk0l-geek@sk0lgeek:~$ su
<jesse_> Senha:
<jesse_> root@sk0lgeek:/home/sk0l-geek# ifconfig
<jesse_> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  Endereço de HW 00:1f:d0:f4:50:e5
<jesse_>           inet end.: 10.1.1.2  Bcast:10.255.255.255  Masc:255.0.0.0
<jesse_>           endereço inet6: fe80::21f:d0ff:fef4:50e5/64 Escopo:Link
<jesse_>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1
<jesse_>           pacotes RX:43956 erros:0 descartados:0 excesso:0 quadro:0
<jesse_>           Pacotes TX:28485 erros:0 descartados:0 excesso:0 portadora:0
<jesse_>           colisões:0 txqueuelen:1000
<jesse_>           RX bytes:59603221 (59.6 MB) TX bytes:2226157 (2.2 MB)
<jesse_>           IRQ:43 Endereço de E/S:0xe000
<JavaNunes> vc ta por tras de um roteador ou modem externo, simples
<jesse_> viu
<JavaNunes> claro
<jesse_> sim
<jesse_> DSL 500T
<JavaNunes> vc esta por tras de um roteador externo ou nat
<jesse_> ADSL Router DSL 500T
<JavaNunes> quem vai levar o ip externo nao ? o linux e sim o seu roteador
<jesse_> D-Link
<jesse_> hum
<jesse_> como resolvo isso ?
<JavaNunes> eu sei eu sei, mas esquece, num vai aparecer mesmo, no meu caso aparece pq eu tou ligado direto na net sem passar por roteador
<jesse_> tipo eu queria q quando eu desse um ifconfig aparecesse meu ip normal !
<JavaNunes> isso nao ? problema , nao tem como resolver
<JavaNunes> nao nao
<jesse_> como faço isso !
<JavaNunes> jesse , isso nao eh erro, isso eh assim mesmo
<jesse_> vc disso q ta ligado da net direto pro pc ?
<jesse_> disse*
<JavaNunes> sim
<JavaNunes> eu nao uso roteador
<jesse_> então como faço isso aki !
<jesse_> ??
<jesse_> ???*
<JavaNunes> liga seu pc direto ao modem e configura uma conexao bridge
<jesse_> tipo assim aki ta assim : telefone > modem > pc
<JavaNunes> com usuario e senha do seu provedor, porem vc ira ficar mais vuneravel pois o roteador nao ira te proteger mais
<JavaNunes> acho que nao
<EduardeCalibal> Oi.  Alguém conhece alguma alternativa ao comando echo?  Queria algo sem o retorno de linha.
<JavaNunes> acho que na sua casa ta telefone>modem>roteador >pc nao eh??
<JavaNunes> ou sue modem ta roteador
<JavaNunes> ou seu modem ta roteado
<JavaNunes> EduardeCalibal: echo -n nao serve?
<jesse_> ADSL Router é o q ?
<jesse_> roteador né!
<jesse_> ?????????/
<JavaNunes> sim
<EduardeCalibal> Vou testar.
<jesse_> então é roteador!
<jesse_> e então como faço ?
<JavaNunes> quando seu roteador ou modem fazem a autenticacao eh ele que recebe o ip de internet, nao o seu linux
<EduardeCalibal> echo -n não funciona aqui...
<JavaNunes> EduardeCalibal: e printf ?
<jesse_> aff
<jesse_> e agora?
<JavaNunes> jesse_ sempre foi assim, ate com windows
<EduardeCalibal> echo -n funciona, só preciso usar o -n antes do testo.
<EduardeCalibal> Valeu.
<jesse_> tipo quero usar o metasploit ! ai quando tem akeles exploits q nessecita do lhost : meu ip , como faço ?
<jesse_> me entende?
<JavaNunes> geralmente o metaexploit pede o rhost
<jesse_> pera ai vou te dar um exemplo
<jesse_> espere aki por favor!
<JavaNunes> eu sei
<JavaNunes> eu sei como ? tem uns que pede lhost
<JavaNunes> por querer retorno de porta
<jesse_> sim isso
<jesse_> tipo esse fedo aki : windows/smb/ms08_067_netapi
<JavaNunes> mas se vc quer trabalhar com portas direto retornando para o seu pc ou vai ter que rederecionalas para o seu pc no roteador ou vai ter que se autenticar usando o seu linux
<jesse_> como assim ?
<jesse_> me explique ai qual a diferença do modem pro roteador ?
<JavaNunes> no seu roteador tem configura??es de redirecionamento de portas
<jesse_> me explique ai qual a diferença do modem pro roteador ?
<JavaNunes> as vezes nenhuma, tem modens que sao roteadores, o roteador guarda a sua senha e internet e nao precisa que o seu sistema operacional as forne?a para a conexao
<leleobhz_> modem == modulador/demodulador
<leleobhz_> roteador = roteador mesmo :D
<leleobhz_> ou seja, redireciona pacotes para onde eles tem que ir
<JavaNunes> ja expliquei
<leleobhz_> JavaNunes: e dai?
<jesse_> ata entendi !
<leleobhz_> posso falar nao é
<jesse_> mas tipo então não tem como
<leleobhz_> kill yourself
<JavaNunes> roteador guarda a sua senha para ele mesmo se autenticar sem precisar do seu computador
<jesse_> eu fazer com q meu ip apareça no ifconfig?
<jesse_> mas tipo então não tem como  eu fazer com q meu ip apareça no ifconfig?
<JavaNunes> se vc usa uma conexao roteada , nao.
<jesse_> aff q porra em !
<jesse_> e agora!
<jesse_> fudeu geral!
<jesse_> e o q vc me explic disso :
<jesse_> sk0l-geek@sk0lgeek:~$ su
<jesse_> Senha:
<jesse_> root@sk0lgeek:/home/sk0l-geek# arp -a
<jesse_> ? (10.1.1.1) em 00:0f:3d:f2:ee:f6 [ether] em eth0
<jesse_> root@sk0lgeek:/home/sk0l-geek#
<JavaNunes> nao eh uma porra. o ifconfig vai mostrar ips que ele gerencia, o ip de um roteador roteado ele nem precisa rotear , nao tem nexo ele mostrar esse ip externo
<jesse_> meu ip local exato eu quero
<jesse_> tipo vc tem maquina virtual ai no seu pc?
<JavaNunes> quem obteve o ip externo nesse caso foi seu roteador NAO O SEU PC
<leleobhz_> ceus, o nivel do canal caiu assustadoramente
<JavaNunes> seu ip local vc ja mostrou
<JavaNunes> pq leleobhz_? pq vc disse isso?
<jesse_> exemplo : eu tenho aki no vmware o backtrack 4 , ai quando dou um ifconfig ele me da um numero de ip , ai quando coloco esse ip lá no lhost funfa ! e aki no pc normal não ! entende ?
<JavaNunes> jesse_ o seu vmware nao mostra ip externo, ele tambem mostra um ip interno
<jesse_> aff então quer dizer q o ip interno muda quando reinicio a makina?
<stargazer> boa noite
<jesse_> boa
<JavaNunes> se vc quer que o ifconfig mostre seu ip externo, fa?a uma conexao bridge via um Kpppoe da vida a?
<JavaNunes> boa noite
<jesse_> hum , mas como ?
<jesse_> nãooooooooo
<jesse_> pera ai!
<JavaNunes> oi
<jesse_> em tipo assim
<jesse_> eu pra conectar
<jesse_> com o alvo presiso da porta 4444 aberta aki!
<jesse_> ai se eu não tiver essa porta liberada
<JavaNunes> por exemplo, eu svanei seu ip e nao tem nada aberto pq ele ta scaneando o seu roteador nao o seu pc
<jesse_> no porra do roteador não funfa?
<jesse_> sei disso!
<JavaNunes> so se vc redirecionar no setup do seu roteador essa 4444 para seu pc
<JavaNunes> conexao roteada eh pra usuario caseirao kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Quer descobrir o seu IP remoto?
<EduardeCalibal> jesse?
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, IP no roteador.
<EduardeCalibal> Eu pegaria o IP através de algum script rodando em um servidor externo.  Talvez ate haja pacote para esse fim.
<EduardeCalibal> Se não tiver pode arrancar de alguma página qualquer...
<EduardeCalibal> Jesse_, copiou?
<nictuku> weeeeeeee eu tenho IPv6!!
<EduardeCalibal> Hehehe.
<EduardeCalibal>   :D
<EduardeCalibal> Tocando serviço...  AFK
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com uma dúvida, temos o GDM e o GDM3, queria os temas no GDM3, posso modificar ou tem pacotes para isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Vou descobrir...  AFK
<Ernanddes> bah
#ubuntu-br 2010-11-28
<Ernanddes> puff
<JavaNunes> meu pc ta com tudo aberto viu, quem quiser pode entrar
<khyron_> ola
<khyron_> boa noite
<khyron_> alguem sabe se o ubuntu guarda os arquivos que baixamos com o comando "apt-get"
<leleobhz> /var/cache/apt/
<khyron_> isso ......vlw brother
<leleobhz> khyron_: ------^
<khyron_> /var/cache/apt/archives
<khyron_> isso aqui
<khyron_> ?
<leleobhz> se tiver .deb ai :D
 * leleobhz da uma de engracadinho no sabado a noite
<khyron_> e isso mesmo
<aprigio> sim eh
<aprigio> e o diretorio partial é para manter arquivos ainda em procedimento de download
<khyron_> como posso dar permissao para todos os arquivos dentro de um diretorio
<aprigio> é ai que ele mantem todos os arquivos para o dpkg instalar
<aprigio> chmod -R (-R de recursivo)
<khyron_> legal
<khyron_> vlw
<khyron_> apresentrei um trabalho na facul na sexta
<khyron_> e minha parte era linux
<khyron_> e eu fiz um video do meu ubuntu aqui
<khyron_> rodando com compiz
<khyron_> pessoal fico doido
<leleobhz> hehehe
<leleobhz> isso e divertido
<jesse_> alguem online?
<jesse_> fui...
<liphvf> oioioi
<liphvf> boa noite!
<marlon> ola  pessoal
<Mr-geek> kd o povoo ?
<jesse_> fui-se-embora povo !
<engano> IRC://irc.irchighway.net:6667
<Silveira> socorro!!!
<Silveira> alguem sabe como arrumar a resolução de video no Ubuntu ?
<marlon> fala!
<Silveira> gostaria de mudar a resolução de video
<Silveira> saberia me informar ?
<marlon> ta  brincando
<Silveira> sem duvida nao estou brincando se nao eu nao estaria perguntando... mesmo assim muito obrigado irei procurar informaçoes em outro lugar
<marlon> rs
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<stargazer> boa noite
<stargazer> sandrossv, ta ae
<Patricia|FELIZ> peregrinator_six (~peregrina@unaffiliated/peregrinator-six/x-3729336) saiu de #ubuntu-br
<Patricia|FELIZ> O.o
<Patricia|FELIZ> peregrina <<<>>> tadinho o cliente irc dele limita muito
<sandrossv> stargazer: opa
<Patricia|FELIZ> *msg *status disconnect & connect
<Patricia|FELIZ> ops
<sandrossv> stargazer: iae cara, blz ?
<Patricia> :boa noite a todos e fui
<marlon> vai  nao
<antonio__> Boa noite povo :d
<Bruh_> ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> boa noite man
<Bruh_> gostaria de saber oq é isto oO
<Bruh_> :D
<antonio__> Dae pessoal
<antonio__> alguem sabe um aplicativo que mostre as informações de um arquivo só ao selecionalo
<antonio__> na pasta de arquivos?
<ubuntero> antonio__, não sei te indicar nenhum agora mas procura por scripts para o nautilus
<antonio__> muito chato eu ter que ficar indo em propriendo->infor pra ver os tamanho das imagens
<stargazer> sandrossv, e ai doido
<antonio__> hnmm
<antonio__> ok
<antonio__> nautilus é  a pasta de arquivos?
<efraimmarcatto> alguém ai
<efraimmarcatto> alguém tem netbook ai?
<ubuntero> antonio__, nautilus é o gerenciador de arquivos
<efraimmarcatto> igual o DOLPHIN
<efraimmarcatto> hauuha
<antonio__> só valeu ubuntero
<stargazer> Eu não o de baixo tem
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, e ai
<aSSogueroZen_SX> opa
<aSSogueroZen_SX> madrugando, para variar
<aSSogueroZen_SX> stargazer cara, tava vendo
<aSSogueroZen_SX> no torrentz tem bastante 1080 de definição
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, sem sono e foda. Acho que vo joga xbox360 xD
<aSSogueroZen_SX> q jogo vc tem ae?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu tava jogando wii n faz mto
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, eu to baixando uns filmes aqui.
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, Tenho alguns
<stargazer> fifa 2010
<stargazer> gear of war
<stargazer> batman
<aSSogueroZen_SX> se compra né
<aSSogueroZen_SX> n sei se dá pra baixar da net e gravar
<stargazer> eu só tenho jogo original
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, da sim e fácil até
<stargazer> só que meu videogame não e desbloqueado
<aSSogueroZen_SX> pois é
<stargazer> queria compra um DS
<aSSogueroZen_SX> a definição desses jogos para xbox/ps3 está uma loucura
<stargazer> só que preciso compra umas peças pro pc.
<aSSogueroZen_SX> DS me irrita, acho incrivelmente lento
<aSSogueroZen_SX> acostumado a jogar pokemon no pc a 500% hehe
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, Não tem nem comparação
<aSSogueroZen_SX> mas esses últimos pokemons tão legais
<stargazer> é o remake do silver & gold estão d+
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, de onde você é ?
<antonio_> não achei nenhum script que mostre as info do arquivo :(
<antonio_> não pode ser que ninguem criou isso pro nautilus ainda
<aSSogueroZen_SX> rio grande, rs
<stargazer> sul ou norte ?
<antonio_> deve ser sul
<aSSogueroZen_SX> sul haha
<antonio_> X_X
<aSSogueroZen_SX> finalzinho do país
<antonio_> ta quase sendo jogado fora então
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, http://www4.usp.br/index.php/tecnologia/20304-grupo-formado-por-alunos-do-ime-da-poli-e-da-fau-ja-teve-seu-primeiro-jogo-lancado
<aSSogueroZen_SX> cara
<aSSogueroZen_SX> ime acho algo fora da realidade
<aSSogueroZen_SX> o vestibular dos caras é insano
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, e o vestibular da fuvest
<antonio_> mas poah pq um jogo? eles não fazem sistemas
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, ano que vem começa minha saga. xD
<aSSogueroZen_SX> parece uma bosta o jogo, aueauehauehaue
<stargazer> antonio_, Não eles fazem ciências da computação.
<aSSogueroZen_SX> aí é foda passar nos vestibulares, aqui é muito fácil
<aSSogueroZen_SX> pelo menos era, quando não era enem
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, mais e só o 1° lançado.
<antonio_> hnmm
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, o Brasil inteiro vem presta aqui.
<aSSogueroZen_SX> agora aqui tmb hehe
<stargazer> antonio_, Sistemas de informação e na USP Lest.
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, quantos anos você tem ?
<passthru> licensed,  :O
<antonio_> poxa ngm sabe um info show para o nautilus? :(
<aSSogueroZen_SX> 23 eu
<aSSogueroZen_SX> acho q velhinho para a média do público do madrugadão aqui
<stargazer> xD
<aSSogueroZen_SX> vc deve ter uns 17, se vai entrar nos vestibulares agora
<stargazer> xD
<stargazer> faço 17 só no ano que vem. ¬¬
<aSSogueroZen_SX> hehe
<antonio_> o publico aqui deve ser mais ativo nessas horas do que de dia hehe
<aSSogueroZen_SX> n sei
<aSSogueroZen_SX> vejo bastante chat de dia aqui
<aSSogueroZen_SX> tem bastante novato usando ubuntu né
<aSSogueroZen_SX> daí tem pergunta e tal
<antonio_> só
<aSSogueroZen_SX> entra num canal de archlinux-br ou slackware-br
<antonio_> novato tipo eu
<antonio_> haha :D
<aSSogueroZen_SX> povo n fala qse nada
<stargazer> tipo eu xD
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, você estuda ai ?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> sim cara
<aSSogueroZen_SX> estudante
<aSSogueroZen_SX> na verdade sou de pelotas
<aSSogueroZen_SX> cidade com fama de ter um monte de viados e tal
<antonio_> hnmmm boiola
<aSSogueroZen_SX> daí me preparei para passar no vestibular em rio grande (FURG)
<aSSogueroZen_SX> faço medicina aqui
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, Cara hoje meio que me bateu a 1° indecisão, fui visita uma amiga que faz ciências biológicas na UNIFESP e velho o curso parece ser muito massa.
<stargazer> agora não sei se presto para ciências biológicas ou Ciências da computação.
<aSSogueroZen_SX> vai morrer de fome como biólogo
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, mais e da hora. xD
<aSSogueroZen_SX> auehauehauehaueh
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, falam isso também do esporte que pratico. Se depende do Polo aquático tu ta ferrado.
<aSSogueroZen_SX> tem q achar alguma coisa mais rentável
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, você ta em que ano ?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> 5º -.-
<aSSogueroZen_SX> indo pro 6º e dps pro açougue
<stargazer> mais você já ta trabalhando em hospital ?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> sim, diariamente
<aSSogueroZen_SX> começa forte no 5º ano msm, aqui
<aSSogueroZen_SX> varia de instituição para instituição
<aSSogueroZen_SX> esse ano passei pelas 4 grandes áreas (ginecologia e obstetrícia, pediatria, clínica médica, cirurgia)
<avena> tem funcao pra tudo neste mundo.
<antonio_> massa deve ser fazer medicina e depois ciencias da computação
<antonio_> :D
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, se viu muita buceta veia ?
<antonio_> kopkaPSOKAos
<stargazer> antonio_, vai passa em um vestibular de medicina.
<aSSogueroZen_SX> vi buceta de todas as medidas
<aSSogueroZen_SX> 95% fedidas, com corrimento e horríveis
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, o bom de se faze medicina e as meninas do curso.
<stargazer> 90% são lindas.
<aSSogueroZen_SX> aqui nem tanto
<aSSogueroZen_SX> federal passam muitas feias hehe
<stargazer> xD
<stargazer> você passo de 1° ?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> auheauheauehaueh
<aSSogueroZen_SX> claro que não né cara
<aSSogueroZen_SX> 100 e lá vai pedrada
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, não doido, queria sabe se foi a 1° tentativa.
<aSSogueroZen_SX> diria de 3ª
<aSSogueroZen_SX> no 3º ano fiz e não deu
<aSSogueroZen_SX> 1º ano parado fiz cursinho e não estudei
<aSSogueroZen_SX> 2º ano parado resolvi estudar e passei
<aSSogueroZen_SX> daí não fiz cursinho no ano q passei
<antonio_> stargazer nen quero hehe
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, foda que ano que vem vo te que estuda e faze cursinho
<aSSogueroZen_SX> é só encarar
<aSSogueroZen_SX> o problema q vejo é q o pessoal não se doa pra valer
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu me fechei dentro de um quarto por um período de 5-6 meses
<aSSogueroZen_SX> sem computador no quarto
<aSSogueroZen_SX> nem videogame nem nada
<aSSogueroZen_SX> é melhor do que ficar 4-5 anos de bobeira e não passando nunca
<stargazer> verdade
<aSSogueroZen_SX> vc é de sp?
<stargazer> sim
<aSSogueroZen_SX> bah deve ser uma loucura morar aí
<aSSogueroZen_SX> mto agito, mtas mortes e tal
<stargazer> Eu gosto do caos daqui.
<stargazer> aqui tem tudo que você possa imagina.
<stargazer> putas a 10 reais e ainda fazem sexo com menores e convence o recepcionista do motel a deixa a entra.
<stargazer> Qualquer tipo de esporte que você queira pratica
<stargazer> baladas de todo os gêneros etc
<aSSogueroZen_SX> auehauehaueh
<aSSogueroZen_SX> sim
<aSSogueroZen_SX> aqui em rg n tem bosta nenhuma
<aSSogueroZen_SX> a praia é legal pelo menos, enorme e de mar
<stargazer> xD
<stargazer> vo tenta dormi te mais ae
<aSSogueroZen_SX> bah
<aSSogueroZen_SX> morri
<aSSogueroZen_SX> é
<aSSogueroZen_SX> tmb vou
<aSSogueroZen_SX> flw ae
<Fisico> alguem aqui pode me dar os links para baixar o debian e o fedora?
<avena> debian.org
<Fisico> avena: é q lá
<Fisico> os arquivos da imagem tem 3gb, um montão de links
<avena> qual tua plataforma.
<Fisico> é isso mesmo?
<avena> e ai dvd ou cd que quer?
<Fisico> num tanto faz?
<Fisico> eu tenho os dois aqui
<avena> cara tu sab dizer se 32bits...64bits
<Fisico> 32bits
<avena> tanto faz...nao é assim. tem gente que gosta de fazer uma instalacao leve e so dos programas que quer..ai usa o netinstall que menor que 300mb...ou tem gente que gosta de muita coisa ja direto...ai usa cd ou dvd
<avena> se tem e porque tem motivo...tanto faz nao por ai
<avena> entao pega o cd/dvd1 do 32bits
<Fisico> http://www.debian.org/distrib/
<Fisico> desse?
<avena> fedora creio que tem cd ou dvd.
<Fisico> hum
<avena> sim..o que diz o site...esta em pt-br so ler e pegar cd ou dvd...via torrent ou httop
<Fisico> então está certo, são 3gb mesmo
<Fisico> hum
<Fisico> obrigado
<Fisico> avena: obrigado
<mactimes> Fisico, Baixa somente o CD1
<Fisico> pq?
<mactimes> Fisico, Com ele você faz a instalação do sistema.
<avena> ja tem bastante coisa
<avena> resto pega via apt-get...manja ne
<Fisico> cd1, tá
<mactimes> Fisico, Com o CD1 você instala todo o sistema básico necessário.
<avena> bem fui
<Fisico> tá, vou baixar, eu sou iniciante em linux
<mactimes> Fisico, O resto, instala pelo repositório.
<Fisico> hum, obrigado
<Fisico> mactimes: Obrigado
<mactimes> Fisico, É besteira baixar o DVD, até porque ele não é atualizado.
<Fisico> mactimes: hum
<Fisico> mactimes: eu preciso de partiçionar o meu hd em 4 partes, todos em ext4, uma para swap
<Fisico> outra para o /
<Fisico> outra para o usr
<Fisico> e outra para o home?
<mactimes> Fisico, O que é que você pretende fazer com sua "caixa" depois de pronta?
<mactimes> Fisico, _precisar_ só uma swap e /
<mactimes> Fisico, O resto do particionamento fica a seu critério.
<Fisico> então eu só faço duas?
<mactimes> Fisico, Depende do que  vai fazer com a máquina.
<Fisico> é que eu tenho já o windows aqui, já tenho o windows em uma partição
<mactimes> Fisico, Mas, no geral, se vai rodar um OS só, não precisa mais do que sito.
<mactimes> s/sito/isto/
<Fisico> agora queria por o debian em outra partição
<Fisico> então eu tenho q fazer uma swap de 2gb e depois outra? Formatar em ext4?
<mactimes> Fisico, Ter certeza de que quer fazer isto?
<mactimes> Fisico, Debian não é hardcore como Slackware mas não é tão amigável quanto Ubuntu.
<mactimes> Fisico, Como eu disse antes, depende do que você pretende fazer com a máquina.
<Fisico> queria ter apenas o linux e o windows em cada partição apenas
<mactimes> Fisico, Se quer apenas um ambiente GNU/Linux pra experimentar e, até mesmo trabalhar, pega o Ubuntu e seja feliz. Não fica devendo nada a nenhum SO.
<Fisico> hum, tá
<mactimes> Fisico, Tem mais suporte, costuma estar mais atualizado, etc.
<Fisico> mactimes: mas eu preciso fazer duas partições no hd e formatar em ext4?
<mactimes> Fisico, Debian, principalmente stable, não se mantém tão atualizado.  É mais voltado pra reliability.
<Fisico> hum
<mactimes> Fisico, Se vai utilizar Ubuntu, faça o particionamento automático, utilizando o espaço contínuo maior que tiver.
<mactimes> Fisico, Claro, supondo que você já provisionou este espaço quando da instalação do Windows.
<mactimes> Fisico, Ele vai criar pra você, automaticamente, uma partição swap e outra ext4 com ponto de montagem /.
<Fisico> sim, é q eu deixei uma partição para o linux,  minha pergunta é: Preciso particionar novamente esta partição que eu deixei para o linux em duas?
<Fisico> o ubuntu?
<mactimes> Fisico, Se deixou livre, não.  Ele o fará quando você selecionar o particionamento automático utilizando o maior espaço em disco contíguo.
<Fisico> mactimes: é que eu tentei instalar o ubuntu e travou tudo e o pior ele ainda particionou sozinho outra partição aqui q eu deixei de dados
<Fisico> ele não achou a do ubuntu, eu selecionei pelo tamanho
<Fisico> tava como sbd1
<Fisico> uma coisa assim
<Fisico> mesmo assim ele particionou a partição de dados aqui
<mactimes> Fisico, Desculpe, mas o instalador não faz nada que você não o mande fazer.  Se ele sequer tocou em sua partição de dados foi porque você assim o ordenou a fazer.   Leia atentamente as opções de particionamento e pergunte aqui no canal caso tenha dúvidas.
<mactimes> Fisico, Informe o layout atual do particionamento do seu disco e será mais fácil prestar-lhe suporte mais adequado.
<Fisico> tenho dois hds
<Fisico> mas um eu deixei de lado pq está queimando
<Fisico> então mexo com apenas um
<Fisico> deixei uma partição para o ubuntu, outra para o windows e outra para os dados
<Fisico> eu selecionei a do ubuntu
<Fisico> mas ele travou
<mactimes> Fisico, Bem, minha primeira recomendação é: não deixe de lado. Se está com defeito, remova-o imediatamente afim de não causar confusão.
<mactimes> Fisico, Com relação ao travamento, pode ser falha na leitura dos discos.  Isto pode estar sendo ocasionado pelo disco conectado que está com defeito.
<Fisico> hum
<Fisico> mas
<mactimes> Fisico, Reafirmo a recomendação que fiz anteriormente para que remova o disco defeituoso imediatamente.
<Fisico> mas o disco defeituoso eu nem mexo
<Fisico> está em branco
<Fisico> as partições são do disco novo
<mactimes> Fisico, Não tem "mas".  Se o disco está com defeito remova-o da máquina.
<mactimes> Fisico, Deixe apenas o que estiver funcionando.
<Fisico> mas isso atrapalha?
<Fisico> não está com defeito, está funcionando, mas o windows já inutilizou boa parte
<mactimes> Fisico, É como você dizer "Olha, meu carro está com um pneu furado, mas vou rodar com ele assim mesmo porque estou com preguiça de pegar o estepe e trocar".
<mactimes> Fisico, Afinal, o disco está ou não está com defeito?
<Fisico> está funcionando, mas o windows inutilizou boa parte dele sabe?
<Fisico> por isso q eu comprei outro
<mactimes> Fisico, Não, não sei. Você disse que estava com defeito.  Agora diz que o Windows inutilizou o disco.  Defina "O Windows inutilizou o disco".
<Fisico> o windows inutilizou o disco
<Fisico> desculpe mactimes, eu me expressei mal
<Fisico> está com boa parte dos clusters inutizilizado apenas
<Fisico> mas creio q vai queimar
<mactimes> Fisico, Então, está, definitivamente, com defeito.
<mactimes> Fisico, Faça backup dos dados e remova-o antes de iniciar a instalação.
<mactimes> Fisico, Até má-formatação de dados pode causar problemas com o particionador gráfico.
<Fisico> hum
<Fisico> vou fazer isso amanhã então
<mactimes> Fisico, Já tive de remover e editar partições manualmente via command line por conta disto.
<Fisico> mactimes: depois q eu fizer isso, essa partição para o linux do outro hd, eu preciso particionar novamente?
<mactimes> Fisico, O particionador com interface gráfica hora trava, hora fecha sozinho por não conseguir ler adequadamente o layout das partições ou coisas do gênero.
<Fisico> para duas partições do linux^?
<Fisico> o /home e o swap?
<mactimes> Fisico, Desculpe, não quero ofender, mas preciso perguntar algumas coisas.
<mactimes> Fisico, Você sabe o que é uma partição?
<mactimes> Fisico, Sim/Não já basta.
<Fisico> sim, eu está particionado já
<Fisico> sim
<mactimes> Fisico, Não perguntei o que está fazendo, estou perguntando se sabe o que é.
<mactimes> Fisico, Sabe o que é uma partição?  Ótimo.  Sabe o que é um ponto de montagem?
<Fisico> não
<Fisico> não sei o q é o ponto de montagem
<mactimes> Fisico, É por isto que está tendo dificuldades.  Não entende o que está fazendo.  Vou lhe explicar.
<Fisico> obrigado
<mactimes> Fisico, Está fazendo coisas antes de tentar entender como funcionam.  Só um minuto.
<Fisico> tá, obrigado
<mactimes> Fisico, Então.  Devo começar pela partição ou posso ir direto ao ponto de montagem?
<Fisico> sim, por favor
<Fisico> pelo ponto de montagem
<mactimes> Fisico, Ok.  Em termos rápidos e leigos, pontos de montagem são "diretórios (pastas)" que você informa ao sistema onde alocá-los.
<mactimes> Fisico, Você manda o sistema alocar volumes de dados em diretórios do sistema.
<Fisico> hum
<Fisico> entendi
<mactimes> Fisico, Então, nos sistemas baseados em Unix, o ponto de montagem / é a raiz do teu sistema.
<Fisico> ah tah
<Fisico> entendi
<mactimes> Fisico, No Windows, por exemplo, você tem esses pontos de montagem definidos por letras de drives, por exemplo C:, D:, etc.
<Fisico> hum
<Fisico> entendi
<Fisico> e preciso ter uma partição para o /?
<mactimes> Fisico, No ambiente Unix, você monta os volumes sob o diretório raíz "/" diferente dos ambientes Microsoft.
<mactimes> Fisico, Você SEMPRE precisará de uma partição para, ao menos "/"
<Fisico> hum
<Fisico> entendi
<mactimes> Fisico, Quaisquer outros pontos de montagem terão partições ou não de acordo com o que se deseja fazer.
<Fisico> obrigado pelas dicas amigo
<mactimes> Fisico, No teu caso, que é o mais corriqueiro, apenas para utilização doméstica, vai precisar de, ao menos uma partição swap, que é sua "memória virtual".
<Fisico> mactimes: então eu particiono o hd em quantas partes?
<mactimes> Fisico, E outra partição "/", ao menos.
<Fisico> sim
<Fisico> uma swap
<mactimes> Fisico, Vamos chegar lá.
<Fisico> tá
<mactimes> Fisico, Você mesmo vai responder à sua pergunta.
<Fisico> tá
<mactimes> Fisico, O que acontece é que quando você quer trocar de sistema, atualizar ou mesmo como dizem os usuários comuns "formatar" o coputador, você precisa fazer backup dos dados antes de iniciar o processo, ou você vai mantar tudo pro espaço.
<mactimes> Fisico, Você tem a opção, no Linux, de não precisar fazê-lo.
<mactimes> Fisico, Como você faz isto?
<Fisico> entendi
<mactimes> Fisico, Onde ficam os arquivos de usuários no sistema?
<Fisico> eu deixo uma partição só para os dados
<mactimes> Fisico, Sabe responder?
<Fisico> no windows?
<mactimes> Fisico, Quero dizer, onde ficam seus arquivos pessoais no ambiente unix, geralmente?
<Fisico> não sei amigo
<Fisico> sou iniciante
<mactimes> Fisico, Ficam em /home
<Fisico> hum
<mactimes> Fisico, O que "/home" significa?
<Fisico> pasta pessoal
<Fisico> de arquivos pessoais?
<mactimes> Fisico, Sim, mas, tecnicamente, é um diretório dentro da raíz "/"
<mactimes> Fisico, Este diretório pode funcionar de duas formas.
<Fisico> sim
<mactimes> Fisico, Primeira forma:  Você tem um diretório dentro de / que é uma de suas partições no sistema.
<mactimes> Fisico, Se /home é um diretório, ele ocupa espaço da sua partição /.
<flawin> Olá, amigos! Sou novo aqui!
<flawin> Me disseram que aqui posso encontrar ajuda.
<mactimes> Fisico, Isto significa que se você detonar a partição cujo ponto de montagem é /, você manda seus arquivos pro buraco.
<flawin> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<Fisico> mactimes: entendi
<mactimes> Fisico, Segunda opção:
<mactimes> Fisico, Você tem uma partição que vai utilizar para /, outra partição que vai utilizar para /home.
<mactimes> Fisico, Significa que /home é o ponto de montagem de seus arquivos pessoais.
<Fisico> hum
<mactimes> Fisico, Na prática, tudo o que colocar em /home não ocupa espaço em / e que se seu sistema parar de funcionar e você precisar reinstalar, formate apenas a partição cujo ponto de montagem é / e remonte seu diretório /home a partir da partição que a continha antes e você não perdeu seus arquivos ou mesmo teve de fazer backup antes de reinstalar o sistea.
<mactimes> Fisico, Como eu disse, tudo depende do que você quer fazer.
<mactimes> flawin, Sem PVT.
<mactimes> flawin, Se quer ajuda, pergunte no canal.
<flawin> Desculpa cara, sou novo aqui, desconheço as regras.
<mactimes> flawin, Isto, ou te passo a minha conta para você depositar os vencimentos referentes a consultoria.  Sim, envio nota fiscal da empresa.
<Fisico> mactimes: na hora da instalação, ele vai saber qual eu deixei para o home e qual para o / e qual para o swap?
<mactimes> !topic | flawin
<ubottu-br> flawin: Por favor, leia o tópico do canal toda vez que entrar, pois ele contém informações úteis e importantes. Para visualizar o tópico a qualquer momento enquanto estiver no canal, digite /topic
<mactimes> flawin, Pronto, agora não tem mais desculpas.
<mactimes> Fisico, Na primeira instalação, sim.
<mactimes> Fisico, Se precisar reinstalar, você tem como informar.
<flawin> Já que conversa é sobre instalação e particionamento, gostaria de saber quanto de espaço devo disponibilizar para a swap?
<Fisico> obrigado pelas informações mactimes
<mactimes> flawin, Faça sua pergunta no canal.  Se alguém souber (e estiver acordado e com paciência), certamente vai te ajudar.
<Fisico> mactimes: Obrigado pela ajuda
<Fisico> mactimes: Obrigado mesmo
<mactimes> Fisico, Por nada.  Consegue agora identificar quantas partições vai querer no seu sistema?
<Fisico> pelo o q vc me disse
<Faah_Iero> e ae gnt...to precisando de uma ajudinha...alguem pode?
<Fisico> tipo, deixo uma pro home para não precisar de backup dos arquivos
<Fisico> o / para o ponto de imagem
<Fisico> e o swap=2gb
<Fisico> obrigado
<mactimes> Fisico, Sim, pode ser assim.
<flawin> 2gb para a swap é padrão?
<Faah_Iero> to tentando instalar o 10.10 no meu note itautec, mas nem boot ta dando....fica nakela telinha de carregamento, e mostra ums erros...o principal q eu vi foi:   can't open /dev/sda    eu acho!    alguem sabe oq fazer?
<Fisico> mactimes: Obrigado pela ajuda
<mactimes> Fisico, Ok
 * mactimes definitivamente, precisa fazer café.  Volta já.
<Fisico> :D
<Faah_Iero> to qrndo muito instalar ele...baixei as duas versões....32 e 64 e nada!
<Faah_Iero> mas nada ...
<flawin> Pessoal, quanto de espaço devo disponibilizar para a memoria swap?
<Faah_Iero> alguem pode me ajudar?
<flawin> Faah_Iero: gostaria cara, mas não entendo muito.
<Faah_Iero> tem ninguem ae q possa me ajudar não!?
<fserve> flawin, 512mb ta bom
<flawin> fserve: só manu? Vi o cara dizer agorinha que era pra disponibilizar 2gb..
<flawin> fserver: fiquei na duvida e perguntei se esse valor era padrão.
<fserve> vc usa "suspender" ?
<flawin> o que é isso, não entendo..
<Faah_Iero> ALGUEM ME AJUDAAAAAA....?
<fserve> 512mb tá bom então.
<flawin> e se de repente eu resolver usar o "suspender"?
<flawin> fserve: cara, não quero ser chato, mais é que sou novo no Ubuntu.
<fserve> é notebook isso aí?
<Faah_Iero> o meu é!
<fserve> suspender até o windows tem, se vc usasse, saberia
<flawin> fserve: sim, é sim!
<fserve> tem quanto de ram, flawin
<fserve> ?
<Faah_Iero> #invisivel.....pelamordedeus!
<flawin> 4 GB de ram, i3 hd de 500 gb
<fserve> bom
<fserve> nao existe valor padrao
<fserve> vai da tua necessidae
<fserve> dade*
<flawin> 1gb tá bom?
<fserve> pra vc precisar de um swap tao grande, só num caso caotico de ter que tirar tudo q ta na ram
<fserve> e tar no disco
<fserve> tacar*
<flawin> Ahh!
<fserve> pra mim, 512mb tá ótimo.
<flawin> Ok!
<flawin> cara, vê só..
<flawin> eu instalei o k9Copy..
<flawin> para backup de dvd fiz tudo certinho.
<flawin> mas ele também tem uma opção de extração de audio do dvd.
<flawin> e quando peço para ele extrair, ele diz que a extração só pode ser feita com o ffmpeg
<flawin> só que o ffmpeg já está instalado..
<flawin> fserve: sabe o que pode ser isso?
<fserve> nops
<fserve> :p
<flawin> sabe de algum outro programa para extrair apenas o audio do dvd?
<fserve> n
<flawin> fserve, faz tempo que você usa Ubuntu?
<fserve> desde o 5.04
<flawin> Então é expert!
<flawin> cara, minha realidade aqui é dificil, na minha cidade apenas eu estou me aventurando no Ubuntu.
<fserve> minha mae usa desde o 7.04
<flawin> Cidade pequena, moro no interior de alagoas.
<fserve> amazonas, manaus :=)
<flawin> Nossa!
<flawin> Longe!
<flawin> Estou usando o Ubuntu pelo Virtual Box.
<flawin> Ainda estou me adaptando, quando isso acontecer irei fazer dual boot.
<fserve> :=)
<flawin> Sabe, posso está errado, mas acho que o Ubuntu só terá uma adesão maior, quando for totalmente independente do Windows.
<flawin> é que sempre tem um aplicativo do Windows que precisamos.
<flawin> o que você acha?
<fserve> quem precisa do aplicativo do windows é vc :p
<fserve> a partir do momento que voce conhecer as aplicacoes que existem pra linux
<fserve> dai talvez, voce comece a precisar de aplicacoes linux no windows :=)
<flawin> :D
<flawin> então você nunca precisou extrair o audio de um dvd?
<fserve> eu uso netbook
<fserve> nao tenho drive
 * mactimes está de volta, agora cafeinado.
<flawin> fserve, foi prazer cara, obrigado pela ajuda. Sei que ainda tenho muito que aprender no Ubuntu!
<fserve> :=)
<flawin> Gente, tem como definir o VLC como player padrão no 10.10?
<flawin> nada contra o totem, mas é que achei ele pesado. Sem contar que o mesmo perde muito na qualidade da imagem.
<fserve> abrir com
<fserve> escolhe vlc e marca o abrir como padrao
<fserve> deve ter algo assim
<fserve> eu prefiro o smplayer
<mactimes> flawin, System --> Preferences --> Preferred Applications  (Desculpe, o meu está em inglês).
<flawin> mactimes: encontrei, só que pede para digitar um comando, o que faço?
<mactimes> flawin, Não aparce na lista?
<flawin> Nao!
<flawin> ...
<flawin> só o Rhythmbox e o Totem
<mactimes> flawin, Inicia o VLC
<mactimes> flawin, Abre um terminal
<mactimes> flawin, Digita: ps aux | grep -ie vlc
<mactimes> flawin, Ou vai com o botão direito no Menu, vai em Editar Menu
<mactimes> flawin, Procura o ícone, vai em propriedades, copia a linha de comando e cola lá.
<flawin> mactimes: vlc %U
<flawin> seria esse o comando?
<mactimes> flawin, sim
<flawin> mactimes: estou em: Aplicativos preferenciais>>>>>>>> Multimídia
<flawin> mactimes: aparece as opções: Rhythmbox e Totem
<flawin> E personalizado.
<flawin> Selecionei: personalizado;
<flawin> colei o comado..
<flawin> ao lado tem uma caixinha, marco ou deixo como esta?
<flawin> Executar em Terminal..
<mactimes> flawin, Deixa desmarcado.
<flawin> Depois disso o VLC será o player padrão para vídeo?
<mactimes> flawin, Testa aí e me diz.
<flawin> nao manu, continua o Totem..
<flawin> ele é muito pesado..
<mactimes> flawin, Me dá um segundo.
<mactimes> flawin, Vou fazer algo aqui.
<flawin> claro cara.
<flawin> tô te esperando.
<mactimes> flawin, Estou baixando um MP3 aqui pra testar.  Desculpe, meu notebook está na assistência técnica para reparos, estou numa carroça que instalei há poucos dias.
<flawin> mactimes: tudo bem
<flawin> mactimes: e ai, conseguiu?
<mactimes> flawin, Mais um minuto.
<mactimes> flawin, Instalando vlc.  Mais um minuto.
<flawin> rsrs..
<mactimes> flawin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1276575
<mactimes> flawin, There you go. :)
<mactimes> flawin, cp '/usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop' '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop'
<YuriBokaleff8y83>  oi
<YuriBokaleff8y83>  blz man
<flawin> mactimes: vou dá uma olhada.
<mactimes> flawin, Ok
<mactimes> flawin, A última linha que mandei já é a solução para o seu problema.
<flawin> devo copiar com as aspas?
<flawin> mactimes: parece que funcionou..
<flawin> A partir de agora, todos os vídeos serão direcionados para o VLC?
<mactimes> flawin, Acredito que sim.
<mactimes> flawin, Só para o firefox, parece que há uma configuração específica nesta mesma página que enviei para você.
<flawin> mactimes, e no caso de reversão, o que faço?
<mactimes> flawin, Como é?
<flawin> no caso de voltar ao totem como padrão?
<mactimes> flawin, Neste caso, restaure o totem.desktop.
<flawin> e como faço isso?
<flawin> cp ' /usr/share/applications/totem.desktop'  ??
<mactimes> flawin, Bem, neste caso deveria ter feito um backup do totem.desktop.
<mactimes> flawin, Deixa eu ver aqui o conteúdo do arquivo que te passo.
<mactimes> flawin, gedit /usr/share/applications/totem.desktop
<mactimes> flawin, Aí substitui o conteúdo pelo que está aqui: http://pastebin.ca/2004421
<flawin> mactimes: verificando..
<flawin> não entendo porque o totem está com a qualidade da imagem tão ruim.
<flawin> executo o mesmo vídeo no vlc e a diferença é notável.
<flawin> será que é porque estou usando maquina virtual?
<mactimes> flawin, é possível.
<mactimes> flawin, Ativou aceleração 2D e 3D?
<flawin> somente a 3d
<flawin> a 2D não é compatível..
<flawin> e outra coisa..
<flawin> quando configura a maquina virtual para usar os 4 core do processador, o Ubuntu não funciona bem e trava..
<flawin> só funciona bem com um core.
<flawin> mactimes, conhece algum programa para extrair audio do DVD?
<mactimes> flawin, Direto do DVD?
<flawin> sim..
<mactimes> flawin, Não.  So procurando mesmo.
<flawin> instalei o k9Copy..
<flawin> Ele tem essa opção..
<flawin> Só que, quando tento executar, ele diz que somente o ffmpeg pode fazer isso.
<flawin> Só que o ffmpeg já está instalado.
<flawin> mactimes: dica para extrair o audio direto do DVD: XCFA
<flawin> mactimes: Depois tu baixa e ver se presta..
<flawin> ;)
<mactimes> flawin, não tem utilidade pra mim, e neste pc não rola.
<flawin> mactimes: Cara, obrigado pela ajuda. Acho que vou instalar o Ubuntu em dual para ter desempenho máximo.
<flawin> Gostei do canal, é minha primeira visita!
<flawin> Estarei sempre por aqui..
<flawin> como todo novo usuário do Ubuntu.
<flawin> :P
<mactimes> flawin, Beleza.
<BuCheChA> eaea
<SuBmUnDo> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<Patricia> bom dia :D
<Fisico> bom dia
<Script-kiddies_> iae povo , aki é o jesse!
<Script-kiddies_> kd o povo ?
<ffr76> Bom dia
<Script-kiddies_> bom sim !
<Script-kiddies_> e vc?
<ffr76> tb:>)
<ffr76> bom para uma boa churascada com bereja
<Guest18703> kkkkkkk
<jesse_> em eu ja volto , to lendo o livro : Confissoes_de_Hacker_Adolescentes
<jesse_> kkkkkkkk
<jesse_> fui
<ElDeablo> Bom dia
<ffr76> Bom dia
<licensed> passthru, oi?
<Patricia> licensed bom dia/boa tarde, como vai vc :D :***
<licensed> Patricia, bom diaaa.. to aéreo acabei de acordar kkk
<licensed> Patricia, e vc tá boa?
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkk :D
<Patricia> licensed: humm, to bem sim, e vc? :D
<licensed> Patricia, to otimo =D ta rolando uma feira japonesa aqui hoje no centro.. jaja vou la ver como ta
<Patricia> :D
<Patricia> :) queria ir também :D
<Patricia> :D to aprendendo mais sobre o joomla :D, super legal, :D humm da ate para fazer um serviço de email interno :D ^^ eu nao sabia :P
<ffr76> Patricia,bom dia
<Patricia> ffr76: bom dia :D
<ffr76> como ver a velocidade de conecção com a internet 3g?
<ffr76> como faço para ver a velocidade de conecção com a internet ?
<Patricia> hummm
<Patricia> tem um site q mede
<Patricia> mas nao lembro
<ffr76> tipo assim no terminal
<Patricia> mmm
<ffr76> algum comandinho?
<Patricia> acho q tem nao
<Patricia> http://meuip.datahouse.com.br/conteudo.asp?cod=15
<Patricia> Medidor de Velocidade
<Patricia> Salvia: :O alema0ff :O
<ffr76> Patricia,sabe como coloco na lista ignore as entradas e saidas???
<peregrinator_six> ffr76, se tá usando qual sistema ai...?! 10.10...?!
<Patricia> ffr76 de pessoas?
<Patricia> nunca tentei mas vamos testar :D
<ffr76> Patricia,Jaunty
<Patricia> acredito ser /ignore *@* noti
<Patricia> srrsrs
<Patricia> nao nao vai ser
<Patricia> nao sei :(
<ffr76> Patricia,ok so esperar agora pra ver
<Patricia> nao vai ser isso ai nao
<ffr76> Patricia,pq
<Patricia> pq nao :P
<ffr76> Patricia,ja tentei /ignore saiu nosave
<peregrinator_six> ffr76, só um momento que já lhe dou uma dica de como ver a velocidade...
<Patricia> srsrsr
<peregrinator_six> ffr76, toma ai ó... http://ubuntued.info/applet-que-mostra-a-velocidade-da-internet
<ffr76> peregrinator_six,valeu
<Patricia> vou arrumar meu quarto, volto ja
<ffr76> peregrinator_six,valeu agora ja sei brigadu
<peregrinator_six> ffr76, :)
<ffr76> peregrinator_six,so mais uma coisa como coloco na lista ignore as entradas e saidas
<peregrinator_six> ffr76, sinto muito, não tenho resposta pra essa pergunta... Sou fraco de redes. Sorry man.
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, boa tarde. Tá por ai...?!
<ffr76> peregrinator_six,ok no proble amigo
<EduardeCalibal> Oi.  Fale.
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, help pra o ffr76 por favor man...?!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.  Fale ffr76.
<peregrinator_six> ffr76, pergunte ao EduardeCalibalele tem muito mais experiência que eu!
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, é isso que ele quer saber... "como coloco na lista ignore as entradas e saidas"
<EduardeCalibal> Se o mundo real fosse um jogo de RPG você poderia afirmar isso...  Era só olhar o XP acumulado, mas na vida real nunca se sabe...
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal,boa tarde como coloco na lista de ignore as entradas e saidas ???
<EduardeCalibal> Especificamente de que tipo de entradas e saídas esta falando?
<EduardeCalibal> Rede?
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal,do xchat quem entrou quem saiu estas coisas que atrapalham
<EduardeCalibal> Ha, já tinha me falado isso...
<EduardeCalibal> Agora lembrei.
<EduardeCalibal> Aquele esquema do ignore não funcionou?
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tentar fazer aqui.
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal,não ja tentei de tudo
<EduardeCalibal> Vou testar aqui e se conseguir já te passo.
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal,não ja tentei de tudo /ignore * saiu nosave
<EduardeCalibal> Tentou /ignore * noti nosave
<EduardeCalibal> ?
<EduardeCalibal> Ou quiet
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal,não vai agora
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que as mensagens que não quer são notificações, acho que para elas o tipo ali é o noti.
<EduardeCalibal> Funcionou ff76?
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal,acho que sim ate o momento não entrou nem uma obrigado amigo
<EduardeCalibal> Vou sair e você ve ai.
<ffr76> ou naum !!!:>(
<EduardeCalibal> Não funcionou?
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal,naum continua
<EduardeCalibal> Pode que essas mensagens que recebe não sejam do IRC e sim do XChat.
<ffr76> e pode ser
<ffr76> uso durante a semana no trampo e finais de semana aqui em casa
<EduardeCalibal> Mas é até um recurso importante para evitar que você fique falando com alguém que acaba de sair.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou almoçar...  Se eu esbarrar com a solução para o seu caso eu aviso.
<EduardeCalibal> Até mais.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<ffr76> pois e mas e muito
<ffr76> ok ate eu tb vou a rango ta pronto valeu amigos
<ffr76> \ignore
<EduardeCalibal> Achei esse variante.
<ffr76> ops
<EduardeCalibal> Assim: /ignore *!*@* NOTI
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal,ta na lista
<ffr76> Patricia, o quarto esta arrumado poço fazer a espeção com luvas brancas???
<Patricia> ffr76 nem em sonho :P
<Patricia> fast limpeza
<ffr76> Patricia,aqui em casa e assim a patroa vaz uma full limpesa e eu especiono com as luvas brancas !!!!!ririri
<Patricia> :O
<ffr76> Patricia,brincadeira
<ffr76> Patricia,a patroa e quem faz a espeção e se eu sujar algo ai ....
<Patricia> ^^
<ffr76> vo papa inte...
<Nilodanx52> como eu mudo a posição do meu conky???
<death_note> Nilodanx52, isso é um poquinho complicado de aprender mas nada impossivel não, pratica mesmo, deixa eu ver aqui...
<Nilodanx52> vlw
<Nilodanx52> quer as linhas do meu conky?
<Nilodanx52> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<death_note> Nilodanx52, manda o link do paster ai...!?
<Nilodanx52> pera
<Nilodanx52> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537495/
<Nilodanx52> ta a-e
<Nilodanx52> ainda te-m outro detalhe... eu quase nao uso botão do lado do 0 e ele está danado um treco de sair disparando -sozinho: ---
<death_note> Nilodanx52, linhas 23 e 24 são referentes a x=vertical e y=horizontal
<Nilodanx52> e ae pra eu deixar no- meu lado esquerdo tenho que -aumentar ou diminuir?\
<death_note> Nilodanx52, vai alterando um pouco de cada vez nessas parametros e nota a diferença até vc chegar em seu objetivo!
<Nilodanx52> consegui
<Nilodanx52> vlw man
<death_note> Nilodanx52, mexe no y ou no x um de cada vez e ve o que aconteceu, ai se vai pegando o modos operandis! :D
<death_note> Nilodanx52, tirando isso que vc ainda não sabia, o restante das configurações vc sabe mexer...?!
<YuriBokaleff8y83>  oi
<YuriBokaleff8y83>  blz man
<virtu> e ae
<death_note> virtu, boa tarde boy.
<virtu> chegou meu celular com android ontem... ainda não dormi direito
<seisetepc> Opa
<seisetepc> gente
<seisetepc> to com um problema aqui no meu backtrack 4
<seisetepc> alguem pode me ajudar?
<death_note> Romil, boa tarde man. :)
<death_note> Romil, estou de "casa" nova...! Super O.S. 10.04.1 64-Bits LTS! \o/
<Romil> nunca usei um linux 64bits. que ta achando?
<omelete> super os
<omelete> tem esse agora
<seisetepc> gente eu desistalei o nautilus que era o gerenciador de arquivos padrao
<seisetepc> agora so tem o konqueror
<seisetepc> como posso mudar pro konqueror
<seisetepc> obs: meu modo gráfico já era
<death_note> omelete, agora não, já faz anos já... ^^
<seisetepc> so tenho o de texto
<Romil> konqueror ja nao é mais o gerenciador dde arquivos do kde
<seisetepc> intaum qual é?
<seisetepc> eu so quero voltar o modo gráfico...
<seisetepc> eu so tenho que colocar um por padrao
<seisetepc> pro linux iniciar junto com ele
<seisetepc> dai eu posso usar de boa
<seisetepc> tem ideia?
<Romil> dolphin
<seisetepc> e esse dai
<seisetepc> como coloca ele pra iniciar com o sistema?
<Romil> esse é o gerenciador atualmnte usado
<death_note> Romil, o Linux em 64_Bits é ótimo, ele lida melhor com processos que a arquitetura 32! O Boot é mais rápido, e olha que nem tenho maquina que justifique! Sempron 2.1 Gigas+1 pente de memo de 2 Gigas. Pra mim tá ótimo, aprovado! :)
<virtu> seisetepc: uma boa oportunidade para reinstalar o sistema =)
<Romil> death_note, so tenho 2g, acho que no meu caso 64bits nao faria diferença
<death_note> Romil, só tenho 1 pente de 2 gigas e no meu caso tá fazendo. :)
<MaL0> olá
<skletenblack> iae gente blz?
<skletenblack> aki é  o jessé!
<skletenblack> kkkkk
<Romil> death_note, e quanto aos programas? alguma incomptibilidade, principalemnte com os pacotes multimidia?
<skletenblack> Romil , qual o problema?
<death_note> Romil,  cara, ele já vem com todos os codecs e mais algumas opções de players multimidia man, tá de boa aqui, sem problemas nem um! :)
<skletenblack> iae death_note
<Romil> mas vc ta usando o super os, e as versoes que nao vem com esses pacotes?
<Romil> tipo, o ubuntu normal
<death_note> Romil, não entendi...?!
<death_note> skletenblack, boa tarde.
<skletenblack> death_note : boa sim!
<skletenblack> kkk
<death_note> Romil, pra vc ter uma ideia de como ele vem...  http://hacktolive.org/wiki/Super_OS
<death_note> Romil, ele tem o repo oficial do Ubuntu mas o propio. Eu instalei o GNOME Xchat do repo oficial e tá normal.
<Romil> humm
<Romil> continuo esperando pelo squeeze, um dia sai ne
<death_note> Romil, nem uso o driver problematico da ati, o open é pau pra toda obra! \o/
<Romil> bom pra ti
<death_note> Romil, to com vc! Vou instalar também! Já separeum um tanto do meu HD de 160G aqui pra ele e mais um...! ;)
<skletenblack> é loko! , instala só o ubuntu é melhor!
<death_note> pra nós man! \o/
<skletenblack> kk
<death_note> Romil, a criança aqui ó... http://todoespacoonline.com/post.php?id=561
<Romil> creio que vou reservar pra quando preecisar fazer uma reinstalaçao
<Romil> creio que nao vou precisar tao cedo, ta td funcionando bem aqui
<Romil> acho que so vou mexer aqui quando sair o squeeze
<death_note> agora só mexo aqui no meu hd também quando sair o squeeze! Que venha ele né man...?! \o/
<skletenblack> squeze é bom ?
<death_note> Romil,  Romil, pra ficar bonito só falta eu aprender a atualizar p chorme pra o 7!
<death_note> *Chrome 7, pois ele venho com o 6, mas mesmo assim tá funcionando direitinho até o momento! :)
<Romil> nso respositorios dev ta a versoa atualizada. vc nao disse que ele usa os repositorios do ubuntu?
<skletenblack> iae ElDeablo só de boa!
<ElDeablo> :)
<death_note> Romil, sim usa, tanto é que deixei ele todo atualizado onte mesmo!
<skletenblack> aki é o jesse
<skletenblack> kkkkkk
<death_note> Romil, por que da pergunta...?!
<skletenblack> Mr_Geek  kkkkkkkkk  Sk0l_Geek kkkkkk  jesse kkkkkk | agora é skletenblack hehehe
<death_note> skletenblack, pra vc ter noção do assunto.... http://www.guiadohardware.net/guias/debian-desktops/
<hermano> qual a ultima versao do ubuntu?
<death_note> skletenblack, mas esse ai é o 5, e o que estamos esperando pra o ano que vem é o 6...
<Romil> 10.10
<skletenblack> death_note : espera aki q vou ler lá blz!
<death_note> Romil, sabe como eu atualizo o Chrome...?!
<skletenblack> death_note : quer dizer então q o Debian é bem melhor q o Ubuntu ?
<death_note> não sei...
<skletenblack> O maior problema em utilizar o Debian diretamente, em vez de usar o Ubuntu ou outro derivado, é que o sistema é bastante espartano, carecendo de muitas ferramentas de configuração automática. Em compensação, ele é bem mais leve do que o Ubuntu, pois muitos pacotes são compilados com menos componentes e opções mais otimizadas, o que resulta em um desempenho geral sensivelmente superior, sobretudo nas m
<skletenblack> áquinas mais modestas.
<death_note> Linux é Linux.
<death_note> iaao não faz dele melhor que outro Linux, só mais leve...
<death_note> *isso...
<skletenblack> é verdade , linux é linux !
<hermano> onde atualizo o ubuntu pelo sistema
<skletenblack> ata
<death_note> Romil, ?
<skletenblack> hermano : pra atualizar vai em Sistema/Administração / Gerenciador de Atualizações
<Romil> creio que ele quer atualizar a versoa do ubuntu
<hermano> eu quero atualizar a versao de 10.04 para a 10.10
<hermano> como faço
<Romil> hermano. ta usando qual?
<hermano> 10.04
<Romil> humm
<skletenblack> hermano :: ata desculpa entendi errado a pergunta!
<seisetepc> alguem ai sabe como colocar um serviço iniciando junto com o xserver??
<hermano> uma vez atualizei em sistema/ alguma coisa
<skletenblack> ja procura no google?
<seisetepc> ta ai a minha solução
<hermano> nao consigo me lebrar
<seisetepc> faiz um esforço ai
<Ernandes> xsession
<seisetepc> xserver
<seisetepc> qual linux que é xsession?
<Romil> sudo update-manger -d
<Lauder> Boa tarde !
<death_note> Lauder, boa tarde.
<Romil> hermnao, apos esse comando o update manager vai te dar a opçao de atualizar a versao
<death_note> Romil, eu sei por onde ele quer ir...
<Lauder> Tava a precisar de uma dicazinha aqui pro meu ubuntu
<hermano> Romil, obrigado
<Lauder> alguem ta disponivel
<Lauder> ?
<Romil> hermano, tem uma boa conexao a internet? o download vai ser grande
<hermano> Romil, sim 3mb
<Romil> Lauder, pergunte, se alguem souber vai responder
<Romil> hermano, entao blz
<death_note> hermano, Canais de Software--->Updatese nessa aba se vai em release update e marca Normal Releases. Desculpe mas o meu sistema está todo em Inglês. :)
<Lauder> ok romil. Então o meu problema é com os vídeos e fotografias. Ele é muito lento a ler videos e pra ver fotografias, tenho de esperar 15 segundos para ver a foto seguinte
<Lauder> O problema deve ser de alguma configuração que não fiz, pq quando tinha o windows ele era rapido
<Romil> ta me parecendo problema com driver de video
<hermano> hermano@hermano-desktop:~$ sudo update-manger -d
<hermano> sudo: update-manger: command not found
<Romil> ta errado a escrita
<Romil> update-manager
<hermano> obg
<Romil> faltou o a no manager
<Romil> falha minha
<Lauder> desculpem, esses comandos eram param im ?
<Romil> nao
<hermano> Romil, deu certo, valeu!
<Romil> Lauder, acho que seu problema é com video
<josue> boa tarde pessoal
<Lauder> e o que fazer ?
<Romil> que placa de video vc usa?
<josue> pessoal como instalo o mplayer?
<Romil> josue, pelo synaptic ou pelo terminal com o comando sudo apt-get install mplayer
<skletenblack> synaptic é bom !
<skletenblack> ja tento fazer isso ?
<josue> blz
<Romil> tambem prefiro synaptic
<josue> vou ver
<Romil> depois do mplayer instale o gnome-mplayer
<Lauder> ok romil. passo numero um --- como saber a minha placa de video ?
<Romil> bem, ai ja nao vou poder te ajudar, nao sei muito ainda sobre essa parte
<skletenblack> é mas é bom acustumar pelo terminal ! nada mais gostoso no linux do que fica digitando no terminal
<Romil> skletenblack, fala serio
<Lauder> nao sabes como se faz para saber qual é a placa grafica ?
<vitorlobo> Patricia: boa tarde
<Patricia> boa tarde
<skletenblack> Romil : qual o problema?
<Romil> Lauder, no terminal digite lspci e veja na lista qual o controlador grafico
<Lauder> obrigado romil
<skletenblack> Romil : eu usava windows , passei pro linux mais por causa dos camandos , scripts etc.. , facilidade de programar etc..
<josue> Romil ta falando que ja esta instalado
<josue> mais ñ ta
<Romil> esse comando é so pra saber qual a placa
<Romil> agra vc vai ter que procurar e instalar
<Romil> é ai que eu nao sei ajudar
<josue>  Romil perdão mais eu estou falando do mplayer
<Romil> desculpe
<death_note> Guevara, salve, salve man! \o/
<death_note> boa tarde.
<Guevara> salve
<skletenblack> guevara : tu tai kkkk
<Guevara> opa
<skletenblack> aki é o Mr_Geek kkk
<Guevara> ahh
<Guevara> o/
<Guevara> beleza?
<skletenblack> sim e vc man?
<Guevara> beleza
<Romil> josue, proque acha que nao esta instalado? nao aparece na lista de programas?
<Guevara> vendo a guerra pela tv
<skletenblack> globo news?
<Guevara> nao, tv berta mesmo
<Guevara> aberta*
<skletenblack> http://globonews.globo.com/videos/v/globo-news-ao-vivo/61910
<josue> pq nos multimídias ñ aparece mais quando digito o comando fala que esta instalado
<Romil> josue, entao esta instalado
<Romil> naoi deve ta configurado como player padrao
<josue> romil na verdade eu quero um comversor de video e ouvi falar q ele faz isso
<Guevara> aqui é banda lenta skletenblack nem da pra ver pela internet
<Romil> josue, pra ter certeza que esta instalado apenas chame ele pelo terminal
<josue> como?
<Romil> digita no terminal mplayer
<omelete> deu branco geral
<omelete> qual comando pra ver o modelo do meu hd?
<Fisico> o q quer dizer dev/sdb1
<Fisico> ?
<omelete> ñ
<Fisico> o q quer dizer dev/sdb1
<Fisico> o q quer dizer dev/sdb1
<Fisico> ?
<omelete> Fisico, segundo hd
<Romil> Fisico, pode ser pendrive
<Fisico> hum
<Fisico> obrigado
<Fisico> é que eu vou usar agora o gparted para criar as partições swap, /, /home
<Fisico> o swap tem q ser formato tb ext4?
<omelete> swap msm
<Fisico> ah tah
<Fisico> no gparted deve ter
<Fisico> obrigado
<Lauder> ola boa gente, a minha placaa é a 17:29:03] Lander diz:
<Lauder> checa só, a ver se fostas
<Lauder> [17:29:05] Lander diz:
<Lauder> gpostas
<Lauder> [17:29:12] Lander diz:
<Lauder> gostas
<Lauder> [17:30:06] SupahFly diz:
<Lauder> pera ai
<Lauder> Desculpem, foi engano. vou recomeçar
<vitorlobo> Patricia: paty oq vc tem feito? gosta de domingo?
<leleobhz> eita
<leleobhz> vitorlobo: pessimo lugar pra xaveco
<Lauder> ola minha boa gente, a minha placa é a <Lauder> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller e uso o netbook 10.04 netbook remix
<leleobhz> vai pro ##ubuntu-br-offtopic plz
<Lauder> tudo que seja video e fotos é super lento no meu computador
<leleobhz> Lauder: que houve em relacao a ela?
<Lauder> e ja instalei os codecs
<leleobhz> Lauder: nao e problema de codec
<Lauder> que devo fazer ?
<leleobhz> Lauder: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<leleobhz> depois
<vitorlobo> leleobhz: ?
<leleobhz> sudo pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<leleobhz> e me passa o link que o ultimo comando vai soltar
<Ernandes> é esse ubuntu que é lentoo.. so trocar ele..
<leleobhz> Ernandes: take it easy
<Ernandes> heheh
<Patricia> vitorlobo mexendo no joomla, o dia esta maravilhosamente BOM :D
<Ernandes> é uma opçaoo
<Lauder> ok
<Lauder> vou fazer isso
<Patricia> mas para ninguen sentir inveja, e estragar meu dia  eu digo  >>> "o dia esta chato"
<vitorlobo> Patricia: vc ta gostando do joomla com oq tem aprendido? é prático? facil e tal?
<leleobhz> Ernandes: e uma babaquice falar isso aqui para quem ta com problema
<leleobhz> se n pode ajudar, n avacalha
<Ernandes> sim... mas ainda continua sendo uma opçao..
<Patricia> vitorlobo facil nada, mas aprende se bem :D
<vitorlobo> Patricia: ele usa php ou linguagem propria?
<death_note> eita... 0o
<leleobhz> !abuso | [28/11-15:42:53] < Ernandes> é esse ubuntu que é lentoo.. so trocar ele..
<Lauder> leleobhz, ja esta. e agora ?
<ubottu-br> [28/11-15:42:53] < Ernandes> é esse ubuntu que é lentoo.. so trocar ele..: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<Patricia> vitorlobo php ne ^^
<leleobhz> agora resolve
<leleobhz> Lauder: preciso do link que o ultimo comando te deu
<vitorlobo> Patricia: ah... vc deve ser fera em php...entao vai se dar bem =] eu sou leigo
<Lauder> lnik ?
<Lauder> link ?
<Patricia> Ernandes: vc é bot?
<leleobhz> sim
<Patricia> Ernandes: vc é o predador?
<leleobhz> Lauder: o primeiro comando instala aquele programa la
<leleobhz> o segundo comando envia esse arquivo pro pastebin.com
<leleobhz> e retorna um link
<Patricia> vitorlobo ^^ nao sei muito sobre php nao :P, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic  la é melhor sem bots :D
<leleobhz> Patricia e vitorlobo: por favor ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<vitorlobo> Patricia: ainda n reparei a ação deles
<Lauder> ok leleobhz, podes repetir o segundo link?
<vitorlobo> Patricia: leleobhz é um bot?
<Patricia> Lauder: diga o nick quando for falar com uma pessoa
<leleobhz> Lauder: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Patricia> vitorlobo: nao
<leleobhz> sudo pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Lauder> leleobhz, eu ja fiz isso. e ja instalou
<vitorlobo> Patricia: imaginei ser pelo alto grau de chatice mas blz
<leleobhz> Lauder: agora o segundo
<Patricia> ... nem é ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Lauder> ok leleobhz, o link e este http://pastebin.com/LkWLyuwv
<Lauder> e agora ?
<leleobhz> agora voce espera eu ler :D
<Lauder> tudo beleza
<Ernandes> cola
<leleobhz> Lauder: ta, aparentemente ta ok seu conf
<Lauder> a serio ?
<leleobhz> sim
<Lauder> mas o videos sao lentos
<leleobhz> da uma olhada nas configuracoes de aparencia
<Lauder> e quando quero ver fotos
<leleobhz> na parte de efeitos de desktop
<Lauder> demora cerca de 15 segundos a passar de uma para outra
<leleobhz> desative todos
<Lauder> sera isso ?
<leleobhz> essas intel onboard nao gostam muito de efeitos pesados
<leleobhz> ainda mais em netbook
<Lauder> ok leleobhz
<Lauder> tou num cafe com wireless
<Lauder> e tenho de apanhar uma camioneta pra ir pra casa
<Lauder> vou ficar sem net
<Lauder> daqui a 3 horas estas aqui ?
<leleobhz> sim
<Lauder> ok
<Lauder> vou seguir os teus conselhos
<Lauder> se nao resultar
<Lauder> peço-te mais ajuda
<Lauder> muito obrigado, abraços mil !
<leleobhz> ok
<Luiz> Boa tarde.
<skletenblack> boa!
<skletenblack> kkkkkkkk
<JavaNunes> ola pessoas, podem entrar na minha maquina ela esta com todos servicos abertos
<Ernandes> nao
<omelete> sim
<Ernandes> nao
<JavaNunes> fiquem a vontade viu
<Ernandes> tks
<skletenblack> jesse ta aki !
<skletenblack> kkkkkk
<JavaNunes> vou configurar o seu linux com o gimp kkkkkkkkkk, deixarei todo bonito
<JavaNunes> fui
<Ernandes> melhor com xpaint
<skletenblack> http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAJWZQX4hBMR3hu8ScGJJCC-PcMMJgWvH0XEDA6n9Co64Fu_FuF4SK-4Xqn2HSTQDmJWr9T44bx5y7zBnTXfAeNMAm1T1UAZ3ckxNRjQ9_SPyBSpnhV0UD18v.jpg
<death_note> _Augusto_, boa tarde man.
<_Augusto_> death_note, boa tarde brow....
<_Augusto_> death_note, pelo visto ta td tranquilo aki hj..rs
<skletenblack> iae
<skletenblack> man
<skletenblack> kkkkk
<skletenblack> ja volto...
<death_note> aline, ?
<aline> oiii
<death_note> aline, 9alinef)...?!
<aline> oiii
<death_note> eis tu...?!
<death_note> alinef...?
<aline> td bem?
<death_note> aqui no rio tudo bem...?! 0o
<death_note> duvido..
<aline> rs
<aline> poço pedir uma ajuda
<aline> eu uso o pidgin, mais nao consigo configurar a web cam
<death_note> mas vc é alinef...?!
<aline> vc pode me ajudar??
<death_note> aline, sim
<aline> q q eu faço, vc pode ir me dando as coordenadas
<death_note> aline, http://lostsoulis.blogspot.com/2010/07/msn-messenger-nao-conecta-no-pidgin.html
<aline> sou leiga em linux
<death_note> aline, sim
<Mr-geek> aline : qual a dúvida?
<death_note> instala o programinha
<death_note> depois vc arranca todoas as suas contas antigas de msn
<aline> qual  programinha, nao sei mecher no linux preciso q alguem me ajude
<death_note> aline, e cria uma nova com o protocolo WLM
<death_note> e pronto!
<death_note> vai funcionar tranquilo!
<aline> por onde eu começo????
<aline> rs
<death_note> tenho que ir..
<death_note> boa tarde
<death_note> o do site que acebei de lhe dar
<death_note> aline, MSN Messenger não conecta no pidgin ?
<death_note> Use o protocolo msn-pecan.
<death_note> Basta instala-lo com o comando:
<death_note> sudo apt-get install msn-pecan
<death_note> E depois de instalado, mudar o protocolo de conexão nas configurações do Pidgin para WLM.
<death_note> tá tudo ai, sem erro..
<death_note> vai no terminal e abre ele e digita isso lá...
<death_note> sudo apt-get install msn-pecan
<death_note> depois quando acabar o dl que é bem pequeno...
<death_note> se configura no Pidgin uma nova conta com o novo protocolo que vc baixou..
<aline> meu Deus eu nao entendo nada disso
<death_note> WLM
<death_note> e pornto!
<death_note> *pronto!
<aline> o q eu faço primeiro
<death_note> vai consguir..
<aline> ?
<death_note> abre o terminal...
<Mr-geek> le com atenção o q o death_note disse q vc entende!
<death_note> sabe o que é um terminal...?!
<aline> seii
<death_note> programa terminal...?!
<death_note> então, é só manda o comando lá..
<death_note> sudo apt-get install msn-pecan
<aline> eu digito isso?
<aline>  sudo apt-get install msn-pecan
<death_note> depois que acabar o dl vc cria uma conta no Pidgin com o protocolo WLM
<death_note> isso ai..
<aline> tah calma ai
<death_note> vai pedir sua senha que vc criou quando instalou o sistema...
<death_note> eu to calmo mas to com pressa..
<death_note> to atrasado pra o aniversario de meu sobrinho...
<Fisico> amigos, vou formatar o windows aqui, por o ubuntu, eu preciso criar as partições manualmente do swap, do / e do home?
<death_note> me desculpa, mas sou forçado a não lhe dar muita atenção..
<aline> poxa disculpa
<aline> se eu te empato ai...
<death_note> não esquenta, lhe ajudaria a maior calma do mundo pois sei resolver o seu problema..
<death_note> mas tenho que ir...
<Fisico> amigos, vou formatar o windows aqui, por o ubuntu, eu preciso criar as partições manualmente do swap, do / e do home?
<aline> eh q como eu sou leiga eu preciso de mais tempo q vcs pra fazer isso
<death_note> vc não me impata, queria lhe ajudar, ams é facil, não tem erro..
<willianalberto> fisico, voce define a partição do swap na etapa de particionamento manual, do / voce define na partição que ira receber o sistema, a do /home o instalador cria sozinho
<aline> tem algum amigo seu on line ai q poça me ajudar?
<death_note> tem um monte, é só mandar o link do site que eles continuarão a lhe ajudar...
<death_note> tenho que ir, sinto muito..
<Fisico> quando eu defino a /?
<aline> td bem
<aline> oiii
<aline> td bem?
<death_note> aline, da o link do site e diz que quem lhe deu ele usou e funciona..
<Fisico> a swap no particionamento manual
<Fisico> e a do /?
<death_note> _Augusto_,
<willianalberto> quando voce estiver no particionador de disco (na instalação), voce define ele clicando na partição que irá receber o disco e clicando em alterar
<death_note> _Augusto_,
<_Augusto_> death_note, diga
<death_note> ajuda ela ai
<death_note> _Augusto_, http://lostsoulis.blogspot.com/2010/07/msn-messenger-nao-conecta-no-pidgin.html
<willianalberto> depois irá abrir uma janelinha de congiguração, terá um campo que voce poderá selecionar o /
<willianalberto> configuração**
<death_note> _Augusto_, só fazer isso passo a passo com a aline que ela consegue resolver o problema!
<_Augusto_> death_note, ok
<aline> oiii
<aline> vc pode me ajudar?
<_Augusto_> aline, oi aline
<aline> SOU LEIGA EM LINUX
<willianalberto> aline posso tentar te ajudar, sou novo ainda aqui no irc
<willianalberto> qual o problema que esta ocorrendo?
<aline> o q eh irc?
<willianalberto> irc é um protocolo de comunição onde estamos conectados
<aline> o seguinte: eu uso PIDGIN, queria usar minha web cam mais nao consigo configurar ela, vc pode me ajudar????
<willianalberto> eu estava lendo a conversa e vi que te mandaram um link, vou abrir e lhe dizer passo a passo o que voce deve fazer ok?
<aline> no menu ferramentas do PIDGIN tem o icone FERRAMENTAS >PLUGINS, pra configurar a web cam, mais eu nao consigo
<_Augusto_> penso q nao vai funcionar nao aline
<willianalberto> ok, vou abrir o pidgin aqui pra ver tambem
<aline> ok
<aline>  no menu ferramentas do PIDGIN tem o icone FERRAMENTAS >PLUGINS, pra configurar a web cam, mais eu nao consigo
<_Augusto_> aline, eu penso q webcam nao funciona usando o pidgin com o protocolo do wlm nao....
<willianalberto> o nome do plugin é Definições de Voz/Video? (eu não uso muito o pidgin por isso estou perguntando)
<aline> vou confirmar
<_Augusto_> vc consegue usar esse recurso se usar o gtalk etc
<aline> isso mesmo definiçoes voz/ video
<willianalberto> augusto, eu uso o emesene e sei que os recursos de voz la nao funcionam
<willianalberto> por causa do protocolo
<willianalberto> como esta configurado a aba de video?
<willianalberto> tudo padrão?
<aline> isso estava assim, ai eu mudei, pra ver se conseguia configurar mais nao consigo pq ele nao salva as minhas alteraçoes
<aline> sempre volta no padrao
<aline> mesmo q eu mude
<willianalberto> la na aba de Video > Entrada , selecione o plugin Video4Linux2 e veja se embaixo ele reconhece sua webcam
<aline> blz, vou fazer akki
<vitorlobo> aline: una :P
<aline> reconhece sim, aparece " usb2.0_camera
<willianalberto> clica nele e fecha (mesmo que ele volte como padrao no dispositivo), tente abrir uma conferencia de video e veja se funciona
<aline> onde eu abro a conferencia de video?
<willianalberto> abra o chat com alguma pessoa e vá em Conversa > Midia > Conversa com Video
<willianalberto> veja se está ativo
<aline> tah
<willianalberto> mande o convite para a pessoa e pergunte a ela se ela consegue te ver
<aline> nao, esta inativo !!!
<willianalberto> ok, vou dar uma olhada mais a fundo nisso
<aline> obrigada, estou aki aguardando !!!
<willianalberto> aline, vou te ajudar com os passos que death_note te indicou
<aline> td bem,
<aline> vc faz passo a passo comigo?
<willianalberto> Sabe onde abrir o terminal?
<aline> sei
<willianalberto> abra-o
<aline> jah abri
<willianalberto> agora digite isso lá
<willianalberto> sudo apt-get install msn-pecan
<willianalberto> voce pode dar copiar e colar se preferir
<willianalberto> voce terá que inserir sua senha do usuario
<aline> depois q eu digito eu dou enter?
<willianalberto> sim
<willianalberto> ele pedirá para voce digitar sua senha do usuario
<aline> nossa q estranho nao consigo digitar a minha senha
<aline> qdo eu digito ele nao aparece nada
<willianalberto> a sua senha não vai aparecer, isso é normal
<willianalberto> mas ela esta la sim
<willianalberto> é apenas um mecanismo de segurança
<aline> entao eu nao preciso digitar ela?
<willianalberto> voce precisa digitar para que o sistema lhe conceda direitos de super usuario
<willianalberto> para que voce consiga efetuar o download
<aline> hummm
<aline> entao depois q q eu faço
<aline> ?
<willianalberto> depois que voce digitar sua senha e apertar enter, ele irá efetuar um download
<willianalberto> voce saberá que ele terminou quando aparecer isso: "Configurando msn-pecan (0.1.1-0ubuntu1) ..."
<aline> jah apareceu
<willianalberto> ok
<aline> e agora ?
<willianalberto> agora volte ao pidgin
<willianalberto> vá em Contas > Gerenciar contas
<aline> pronto estou nele
<aline> e agora?
<willianalberto> agora selecione sua conta do msn e clica em excluir
<willianalberto> voce terá que reconfigurar o programa com o novo protocolo
<willianalberto> você clicará em Adicionar
<willianalberto> e quando chegar o momento de selecionar o protocolo
<willianalberto> selecione WLM ao inves de MSN
<aline> tah
<aline> nao tem esse protocolo
<willianalberto> hum, eu esperava que ele iria aparece ai também
<willianalberto> neste caso, volte ao terminal
<willianalberto> e digite assim: "pkill pidgin", sem as aspas
<willianalberto> em seguida abra ele novamente e repita o procedimento para configuração
<aline> tah, vou fazer aki
<aline> depois q eu digito isso q vc disse eu digito minha senha novamente?
<willianalberto> se ele pedir, sim
<aline> eu digitei isso mais apareceu a linha de baixo igual a linha de cima
<willianalberto> ok, significa que o pidgin foi fechado
<aline> aline@aline_desktop
<willianalberto> agora reabra ele pelo Aplicativos > Internet > Pidgin
<aline> eh wlm a extenção q vc disse neh?
<aline> se for agora eu achei ela aki
<willianalberto> veja se ela funciona agora
<aline> tah, vou tentar aki
<aline> apareceu: Impossivel de autenticar: The email address or password is incorrect.
<willianalberto> verifique se voce digitou as informações de email e senha corretamente
<aline> tah
<aline> deu certooooooo
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<willianalberto> :D
<willianalberto> verifique agora se sua webcam aparece no menuzinho la
<Mr-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<aline> q menusinho?
<aline> a tah lembrei
<aline> a nao aparece ativo, esta inativo a opção.... mídia chamada de video
<willianalberto> ok, vou ver se acho algo aqui nos forums do ubuntu
<aline> tah, estou aguardando !!!
<aline> obrigada
<willianalberto> aline, pesquisando nos fóruns do ubuntu e no forum oficial do pidgin, eles falam que ainda não tem suporte a vídeo no protoloco do MSN/WLM
<willianalberto> Does Pidgin support MSN video chat? ¶
<willianalberto> Not currently. It is planned. See below.
<aline> nao entendi as duas ultimas linhas q vc digitou, tah td em ingles
<aline> kkkkkkkkkk
<aline> aki eu tenho varias extençoes
<aline> vaaaaaariass
<aline> sera q tem alguma extenção do pidgin q reconheça a web cam?
<willianalberto> Does Pidgin support microphones (voice)?
<aline> senao tiver nenhuma vc me ensina a instalar outro msn q nao seja o pidgin, pra eu usar minha web cam?
<willianalberto> aline ainda está ai? não sei o que aconteceu, simplesmente caiu minha internet
<aline> esto aki simm
<aline> pode falarr
<willianalberto> ah sim, acabei de ler as mensagens anteriores
<willianalberto> as duas ultimas linhas que eu digitei traduzidas ficam:
<willianalberto> O Pidgin suporta vídeo no MSN? Não ainda, mas está planejado
<aline> humm
<willianalberto> e uma coisa que eu nao vi antes foi isso
<aline> entao vc me ensina a instalar outro msn q eu poça usar minha web?
<willianalberto> O Pidgin tem suporte para webcam? Sim, mas somente no XMPP/GMail
<willianalberto> sim
<willianalberto> ajudo sim
<aline> deixa eu ver se eu tenho essa extenção XMPP
<Paulo_Carvalho> vídeo no msn use amsn
<willianalberto> no amsn funciona o video paulo?
<Paulo_Carvalho> sim
<willianalberto> hum, e eu aqui apanhando tambem da minha webcam pra conecta no emesene
<willianalberto> bom saber, ja vou baixar o amsn
<aline> e microfone tbm funciona?
<Paulo_Carvalho> sim
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas apenas como clip de audio
<Paulo_Carvalho> não estabelece chamada
<aline> eh q eu nao manjo nada de linux
<aline> sou LEIGA
<willianalberto> aline, eu tambem estou a pouco tempo no linux, se for uns 2 meses é muito
<Paulo_Carvalho> então amsn é o melhor pra vc
<aline> enao me ensina a baixar um q eu poça usar a cam
<willianalberto> aline, na Central de Programas você digita amsn e ele está la na lista
<_Augusto_> aline, nem dos programas do ubuntu seja ele qual for q vc instale vai funcionar webcam...a maioria reconhece a cam instalada mas nao funciona
<aline> humm
<aline> pq ?
<willianalberto> augusto, eu já consegui fazer o amsn funcionar com a webcam, mas o video atrasava um pouco
<_Augusto_> o unico q funcionava era o amsn, mas o recurso tb foi bloqueado de alguma forma....
<aline> pronto jah achei ele na central de programas
<_Augusto_> eu tb
<avena> aline, ligue a camera ..que deve ser via usb e da comando lsusb
<_Augusto_> masn nessa versao atual nao da certo
<avena> veja com o lsusb como a camera é identificada
<avena> ok. ai possivel descobrir se tem suporte ou nao
<aline> tah
<_Augusto_> na 0.98.3 nao da mais certo ate o 98.3 fucnionava sim pq eu usava
<avena> lsusb tu ja fez? ja pesquisou sobre v4l ou v4l2?
<aline> jah fiz
<avena> que aparece?
<avena> deve ter valor de id.
<aline> aparece varias linhas
<_Augusto_> se vc instalar o cheese , ele reconhece sua cam q vc ate tira foto por ele, mas so funciona no reconheicmento, a M$ deve ter de alguma forma bloqueado o uso do recurso pelo amsn, o resto dos programas oferecidos tipo pidgin, emesene nao da  certo
<avena> sim..aline...blz...varias linhas...pega a que da camera
<aline> linux foundation 2.2 root hub
<willianalberto> augusto: a M$ fez uns tempos atras alguma mudança no msn, tanto é que isso saiu em alguns foruns e sites sobre linux
<willianalberto> mas nao iria imaginar que a mudança afetava a camera, eu nao sabia nada de linux na epoca
<avena> aline deve ter saido mais coisa.....tu precisa saber pegar a info correta.
<_Augusto_> willianalberto, pois é....so sei q nao se consegue usar o recurso se vc usa SL
<avena> lsusb se a camera e depois com lsusb com camera...assim tu consegue por exclussao saber a linhas.
<willianalberto> é uma pena augusto. (nem usava a camera mesmo...)
<avena> willianalberto, hardware e software ....ao mudar algo pode ter problema é sempre bom saber.
<avena> ainda mais quando fabricante nao faz pra todas os sistemas e plataformas
<aline> pixart imagin, inc
<willianalberto> será que com a chegada do emesene 2 o problema vai tah corrigido? espero
<avena> aline ..me copia a linha  toda por favor
<avena> tem valores de id e mais que sao bem importantes.
<_Augusto_> willianalberto, e so tentar configurar o amsn atualizado pra ver, ele reconhece sua cam, reconhece voz, mas qdo chega logo depois confirmar aparece na janela q a M$ tipo bloqueou o uso do recurso..
<willianalberto> assim aline: (por exemplo aki) Bus 002 Device 002: ID 058f:3820 Alcor Micro Corp.
<avena> a dificil pessoal novato viu
<willianalberto> pelo menos acho que é isso minha webcam, nao tem mais nada conectado
<avena> e aline. Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04f2:b175 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<aline> nao aparece isso aki pra mim nao
<avena> lsusb e nao aperece tudo isso de info..esta fazendo no terminal?
<Patricia> Voltei :D
<avena> aline,  ID 04f2:b175 Chicony  - pelo valor do id, pelo nome ou pelo modelo da camera é sempre bom ver se tem suporte a linux. achando é so mandar ver
<avena> aline, no terminal lsusb
<aline> eh q eu nao consigo copiar e colar pra vc
<aline> estou digitando
<willianalberto> seleciona, clica com o botao direito do mouse e da copiar
<avena> usa o mouse querida...seleciona e botao direto
<willianalberto> ctrl c e ctrl v nao funfa igual em arquivos no terminal
<aline> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 093a:2700 Pixart Imaging, Inc.
<aline> rsrs
<aline> pronto
<aline> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<aline> essas duas linhas q aparecem pra mim
<avena> willianalberto, _Augusto_  se querem usar msn com som e camera... recomendo usar sempre www.meebo.com o chato que ao chamar alguem do outro lado...mesmo no win...la ele vai no usuario la abrir o navegador e conectar no site
<avena> meebo.com usa uma interface de servidor flash (da pra fazer com red5) pra ligar com msn
<_Augusto_> avena, nao sou eu q quero usar é a aline...
<avena> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 093a:2700 Pixart Imaging, Inc
<aline> sou eu q quero
<avena> esta é tua camera...agora google.com.br nel;a
<aline> digita ela no google?
<avena> aline, lsmod | grep uvc
<avena> aparece algo
<_Augusto_> ou entao ela tera q usr o skype...esse eu sei q funciona webcam e voz....
<willianalberto> o skype funciona mesmo
<avena> aline, so coisa...tu nao ja viu com cheese se funcionou
<aline> esse cheese eh outro msn?
<willianalberto> nao
<willianalberto> ele é um programa para "tirar foto" usando a webcam
<avena> so pra ver camera esta ok
<avena> lsmod | grep uvc
<aline> nunca testeii
<avena> pode ser camera esteja na real ok
<aline> mais no windows ela funfa normal
<avena> no lsusb mostrou uma info boa
<avena> sim meu anjo no win...ja testou no linux?
<aline> naoo
<avena> cheese instala ele entao e usa ele para ver se camera esta ok
<avena> a partir disso tu vai pra outra etapa que camera+im , seja este im=msn skype o que quiseer
<aline> olha nao fica irritado comigo nao, mas eu nao sei instalar esses programas, preciso q me ajude passo a passo
<avena> ja tu ver se modulo da camera esta de pe nao vai saber.
<aline> sou LEIGA EM LINUX
<avena> http://www.cjlinux.com/software/multimedia/how-to-install-cheese-webcam-in-ubuntu.html
<willianalberto> pela Central de Programas é mais facil :D
<avena> eu idem...mas pesquisa e aprender é sempre bom.
<willianalberto> é.. desse ponto
<avena> que nem jack estripador....pega o problema e vai pro partes.
<avena> veja se camera esta ok...depois disso vai pra onde que usar.
<_Augusto_> nem no windows o amsn funciona a cam e voz.....
<aline> depois q eu achei o programa na cental de programas, eu clico em obter programas?
<willianalberto> clica no nome dele e clica em instalar
<avena> aline,  pode ser.  :) nao se preocupa que nao vai pegar fogo.
<aline> tah instalando :D
<aline> jah instalou
<aline> e agora q q eu faço?
<avena> aline, que se acha de testar a camera com ele. enta roda ele
<avena> sacou
<avena> se sair tu cara...quer dizer que camera esta ok...entao podemos ir pra outro
<avena> se nao sair...bem ai vai ter que pesquisar se tem suporte esta camera
<aline> onde esse programa fica instalado pra eu usar ele?
<willianalberto> Aplicativos > Multimidia
<avena> aline, tudo bem.
<aline> ele nao em aplicativos multimidia nao
<avena> alt+f2 e escrevve
<avena> cheese
<avena> xiii
<avena> eheh
<avena> use o alt+f2 o lançador de programas
<aline> acheiiiii
<avena> aline, tu tem quantos anos?
<aline> ela ah funcionando sim
<avena> apareceu tu cara e tudo mais entao?
<aline> issooo
<avena> maravilha...entao agora o lance e fazer ele funcionar onde tu quer.
<skletenblack> iae avena
<skletenblack> só de boa
<avena> se no caso é amsn..veja se tem suporte...se pacote que instalou tem tudo.
<avena> skletenblack, boa..quem dera
<aline> eu uso pigin
<aline> pidgin
<avena> aline, pidgin ok...tu viu se ele tem suporte/
<avena> a camera
<aline> onde eu vejo isso
<willianalberto> avena, o pidgin so suporta camera pro xmpp e gmail
<willianalberto> vi agora pouco no forum deles
<avena> google.com.br pidgin suporte webcam
<avena> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Webcam
<avena> wiki bem velhinho mas pode ajudar
<avena> gmail=xmpp tambem
<willianalberto> ah tava escrito isso la
<aline> willian disse q nao tem suporte nao
<avena> aline, tu viu o willianalberto nao sabia...mas vi a pouco no forum.
<avena> aline, entao leia o wiki e qualquer coisa..pois neste caso via ter que usar um que tem suporte.
<aline> entao vou ter q instalar outro msn?
<skletenblack> ja volto blz!
<aline> q tenha suporte?
<aline> pra cam?
<avena> hum. nao possivel usar um programa que nao suporte. tem que usar um que tem
<_Augusto_> aline, o unico q vc vai conseguir usar com suporte de video e voz é o skype...os outros nenhum funciona
<aline> eh foi isso q eu disse
<aline> kkk
<aline> e como eu faço pra usar esse skype?
<willianalberto> primeiro voce tem que baixar ele
<avena> aline, caso nao queria...acessa o meebo.com e loga com conta do msn e pronto seus colegas
<willianalberto> www.skype.com
<avena> e la tu usa facil o msn com audio e video
<avena> meebo.com - so ter o firefox e flash
<avena> skype.com é outra coisa....seus amigos do msn tem que conta la tambem.
<willianalberto> eh, verdade
<_Augusto_> de qq forma é o unico q da certo no linux
<_Augusto_> skype funciona mesmo....
<avena> amsn / ekiga roda som e video tambem. mas ai depende do uso.skype melhor pelo menor delay e pode ligar pra telefone \
<aline> mesmo usando pidgin o skipe funciona normal?
<_Augusto_> aline o skype e outro programa
<_Augusto_> vc pode usar os 2 se quiser....
<aline> entao vou baixar o skype
<aline> :D
<_Augusto_> a diferença e q seus amigos terao q ter tb o skype na maquina deles...
<aline> eh soh baixar neh?
<aline> hummmm
<Ricardo__> é mais 1 hora ate tu aprender a usar e ta resolvido
<avena> aline da lida no que skype/voip e que msn
<avena> aline, serio quanto anos tu tem?
<aline> tipo assim, se a pessoa nao tiver cam e baixarem o skype elas conseguem me ver?
<avena> pois to achando muito maluco tu usando irc e nao se ligar no amsn/kopete e que é skype
<avena> irc pra mim que muita gente acha estranho
<avena> aline, usa o meebo.com e manda a webcam pra seus parceiros
<aline> eu soh  usava windows
<avena> ok...tranquilo
<aline> nao entendo nadinhaaaaaaaaaaaaa de linux
<ruffleS> boa tarde/noite
<aline> comecei usar linux agora
<avena> usa o meebo.com que nao tem que instalar nada...e ate seus amigos nao precisa instalar...como todos tem navegador web vai dar tudo certo
<avena> aline, tudo bem..e que acho estranho entrar em irc e tu nao se ligar no que skype.
<avena> eheh...irc que hoje povo nem sabe mais o que
<avena> é
<willianalberto> eu comecei fais uns 2 dias no irc
<willianalberto> nao sei nada ainda
<avena> skletenblack, tu de boa isso sim ne
<skletenblack> é sim
<skletenblack> kkk
<avena> willianalberto, a irc tem muita coisa boa...gosto do eggdrops....pegar filmes.musica.
<willianalberto> eu comecei no irc por causa de uma comunidade no orkut sobre ubuntu
<Ricardo__> tem masi caiu no desuso
<Ricardo__> antigamente era bombado
<willianalberto> mas o canal deles nao tinha muita gente
<Ricardo__> depois q inventaram msn ralou o irc
<willianalberto> ai entrei nesse por acidente
<avena> willianalberto, vai em outras rede irc procurar canais como elitewarez ou beast-xdcc
<_Augusto_> o irc surgiu em 93/94...qdo apareceu a net no brasil, e vc contratava por hora o tempo de uso, e foi o primeiro jeito de trocar idea se usando a net.....
<_Augusto_> existiam dois programas, um era se chamava pirc....
<avena> a eu uso ainda pra pegar filmes.. e caramba...mesmo gostando do torrent
<Ricardo__> torrent é show
<Ricardo__> nao tem como superar
<Ricardo__> tu acha de tudo
<skletenblack> eu descobri o IRC quando procurei por "CHAT" no "Central de programas do ubuntu" e instalei mais nem imaginava pra que servia isso ai liguei em Ubuntu-Servers ai ja era to aki até hoje!
<Ricardo__> o ruim é q tem q ter banda boa
<_Augusto_> depois q inventaram o icq
<Ricardo__> se nao net fica carroca
<_Augusto_> rss
<avena> Ricardo__, mas ja usou o irc pra pegar arquivos.
<willianalberto> torrent tem que ter banda boa?
<Ricardo__> usei qdo tinha discada
<Ricardo__> e baixava mp3
<Ricardo__> eaheahea
<Ricardo__> guerreiro
<Ricardo__> 56 k
<willianalberto> imagina eu baxando as imagens do ubuntu com uma net de 256 kb
<omelete> tem aquele usernet tb, acho q é mais antigo q irc, povo ainda baixa coisa por ele
<avena> Ricardo__, eehe..lembro disso. ehehe.
<Ricardo__> agora com 12 mb de conexoa aki
<Ricardo__> torrent é mto masi negocio
<avena> Ricardo__, po ate hoje eu uso pra isso pra umas coisas.
<Ricardo__> mas ainda tem coisas q o cara tm q ir pros rapidshare, mega...
<avena> Ricardo__, e blog com link pra megaupload, ripshared e outros.
<Ricardo__> os blogs detonam
<Ricardo__> tem de tudo
<Ricardo__> so ter paciencia pra catar
<skletenblack> Ricardo : 12 MEGA ???
<avena> skletenblack, ja tem isso sabia.eeh
<willianalberto> sonho de consumo hehe
<Ricardo__> o bom do torrent é discografia por exemplo
<Ricardo__> mto sacal pegar disco a disco em rapid
<skletenblack> é lokoooooooo
<skletenblack> 12 MEGAA
<Ricardo__> skletenblack, problema é hd cara sempre lotado
<avena> nossa ne fala...gigas rapido. tucan = programa pra nao ficar chato o uso do rapid e megaupload
<skletenblack> KKKKKKKKKKKKK
<skletenblack> 12 MEGAAAA  PIREII AKII
<Ricardo__> mas pra atingir
<Ricardo__> os 12
<Ricardo__> temq baixar uns 5 arquivos
<Ricardo__> ao mesmo tempo
<avena> so torrent ou mirror no br
<Ricardo__> ou um torrent rapidao tipo as imagens do ubuntu
<avena> eu to com10. e fico puto
<avena> se site e no eua ou fora fica merda a conexao
<Ricardo__> problema é q o cara vira escravo do pc
<avena> se no brasil...vem a milhao...e torret por pegar de varios vem tambem a milhao
<Ricardo__> controlando downloads toda hora
<avena> Ricardo__, usa o tucan que resolve em parte.
<Ricardo__> eu uso o jdownloader
<Ricardo__> mto bom tb mas é pesado
<avena> para mim madrugada so server pra uma coisa.
<avena> e que é java
<aline> qual eu seleciono no meebo.com?
<avena> pega o tucan ...feiro em python...lindo e simples de instalar em qualquer linux
<Ricardo__> aha
<avena> python setup.py install
<avena> e pronto
<Ricardo__> pra torrent tu usa o padrao transmission?
<avena> sim..tinha a mania de usar o ktorrent...mas hoje com banda boa nem ligo.
<Ricardo__> é eu gosto do transmission
<Ricardo__> facil de configurar
<willianalberto> 2
<Ricardo__> eu usei deluge um tempo
<avena> ktorrent era bem melhor pra ver como ia as coisas...mas transmission bom e leve e pequeno..ai esta otimo
<aline> mais qual?
<Ricardo__> emule
<Ricardo__> q nao consigo usar
<Ricardo__> mto lento
<Ricardo__> nao tenho paciencdia
<avena> aline, escolhe sing on to individual accounts
<Ricardo__> o limewire pra musica solta é bom e a versao nativa funciona legal no linux ate
<avena> soulseek so pra coisas raras...que nao acho nem em blog...pois ali tem salas ai rola uma papo e tu acha ate o figura
<Ricardo__> pra tocar video uso gnome mplayer
<Ricardo__> pro meu pc foi o q se deu melhor
<avena> amule so uso em servidor de rede de lugar que fica sempre ligado e ai configurei uma interface web pra gerencia remotamente
<Ricardo__> mas o kmplayer de win era bem melhor
<Ricardo__> eheah
<willianalberto> eu uso o totem pra toca video, mas nunca consegui executa DVD nele
<Ricardo__> o totem tb uso
<Ricardo__> o vlc aki pra rmvb é uma negacao
<Ricardo__> roda todo travado
<Ricardo__> nao sei pq
<Ricardo__> e ja instalei 500 mil codecs
<aline> nao achei :S
<omelete> rmvb no vlc funciona bem aqui
<Ricardo__> aki vlc so pra avi
<avena> aline, no topo...lateral direta
<avena> sing on to individual accounts
<Ricardo__> roda legal
<omelete> e foi o unico player q consegui dd/dts
<Ricardo__> é q player
<Ricardo__> qto mais feio e leve melhor
<Ricardo__> amarok mto lento em gnome
<Ricardo__> da nos nervos
<Ricardo__> ate em kde ele deve ser carroca
<Ricardo__> eahaeh
<Ricardo__> uso akele exaile e audacious
<willianalberto> bom gente, vou ter que sair um pouco, resolver umas coisas ali, depois eu volto. fuis
<Ricardo__> tb vou
<aline> sabe onde tem lah adicionar suas contas IM
<aline> entao eu to nesse lugar ai
<aline> agora nao sei o q eu faço
<aline> eh o PASSO 2
<aline> avena?
<avena> tu aachou o sing on to individual accounts
<aline> nao
<aline>  sabe onde tem lah adicionar suas contas IM entao eu to nesse lugar ai agora nao sei o q eu faço eh o PASSO 2
<_Augusto_> aline, entra nessa pagina do meebo  http://www.meebo.com/messenger
<aline> entreiiii
<avena> aline, ae
<_Augusto_> agora vc procura ai os campos pra poder digitar seu nome de usuaria e senha
<aline> jah fiz essa parte
<_Augusto_> um deles tem  escrito pra vc entrar no WL
<_Augusto_> se vc ja fez,  seja feliz...rss
<aline> no campos de senha lah.. tem varios yahooo.. etc
<aline> eh no meebo neh?
<_Augusto_> sim
<_Augusto_> la vc procura os campos pra entrar no WLM como vc quer
<aline> meu ... eu nao sei esse treco
<avena> windows live
<_Augusto_> windows live messenger
<_Augusto_> WLM
<avena> isso...o aline serio que tem quantos anos?
<avena> que isso...nao dificil...se entrou no irc...o meebo nao nada...todo bonitao
<_Augusto_> rsss
<aline> vcs tao me zuando neh
<aline> kkkkkkkkkkk
<_Augusto_> aline, informatica funciona a base de leitura....se vc ja est na pagina certa do meebo entao e facil encontrar o q vc ta procurando certo
<avena> aline, eu to achando é que esta me zuando... putz meebo é ali muito facil. todo cheio de icones e tal. com nomes e caramba. justamente pra mesmo em outra lingua via figuras tu sabe o que fazer
<avena> tem todo projeto de interface web...navegacao. ai irc ai mo simples e tu fala que ali nao consegue..pra mim eu que to sendo zuado
<avena> :)
<aline> eu comecei usar o linux ateontem, :S
<avena> aline, tudo bem... mas site tu ja usa a tempo ne
<_Augusto_> aline, q versao vc instalou ai?
<avena> www.meebo.com é so site..funciona tambem em win ne
<avena> meebo nao tem  a ver com linux. so navegacao web.
<avena> os sites nao muda a funcao se trocar de sistema operacional o uol.com.br nao vira um site porno...continua o uol.com.br
<aline> nao da pra usar cam no meebo.com
<_Augusto_> aline, nao aline, nao da pra usar webcam no meebo....
<avena> aline, tu esta tirando ne
<aline> nao to
<avena> tu ligou e teclou com alguem..ai viu icone na janela chamado video/audio chat
<avena> se toca ne
<aline> nao tah habilitado o icone da cam
<avena> a liga o celebro
<ruffleS> Patricia, olá
<Patricia> ruffleS: oi :)
<_Augusto_> pior q funciona....rssss
<_Augusto_> basta ter contatos online...rsss
<avena> _Augusto_, vadia burra nao tem jeito
<_Augusto_> avena, kkkkkkk
<leleobhz_> o.0
 * leleobhz_ vai nem pegar o contexto
<leleobhz_> !abuse | [28/11-19:50:24] < avena> _Augusto_, vadia burra nao tem jeito
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'abuse' not found
<leleobhz_> !abuso | [28/11-19:50:24] < avena> _Augusto_, vadia burra nao tem jeito
<ubottu-br> [28/11-19:50:24] < avena> _Augusto_, vadia burra nao tem jeito: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<Patricia> ...
<_Augusto_> ...
<avena> eheh
<Patricia> que palavrear em?
<Patricia> nao sabe ler as regras nao?
<avena> so com porrada pra gostar. muito chata
<_Augusto_> tem doido pra td nesse mundo...kkkk
<leleobhz_> Andre_Gondim: aparece ae mano
<Patricia> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<avena> a valeu. brigado
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> comando muito show
<Andre_Gondim> leleobhz_, seja feita a vossa vontade
<Cesar_Augusto_W8>  Para ver o hardware de um pc no ubuntu , tipo everest
<Cesar_Augusto_W8>  Abra o Terminal e digite: Citar sudo lshw -html >> config.html
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> e abra o arquivo config.html que vai ser criado na sua pasta de usuário, lá vai ter tudo sobre a sua máquina.
<Andre_Gondim> .kick avena respeite as pessoas no canal
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> muito massa este comando , eu não tinha visto ele deste modo :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> fonte = http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=59948.0
<leleobhz_> Andre_Gondim: thanks ;)
<Andre_Gondim> leleobhz_, ;)
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<leleobhz_> Andre_Gondim: conseguiu se haver com seu kvm aquele dia?
<Andre_Gondim> leleobhz_, mais ou menos, consegui, mas depois de instalar o SO que eu queria, ele não rodou fui para o vbox =/
<leleobhz_> o.0
<Andre_Gondim> leleobhz_, durante a semana vou tentar mais vezes
<leleobhz_> qualquer coisa so chamar
<Andre_Gondim> valeu
<Ernandes> xx
<gattino> Boa noite gente boa!!
<Ernandes> boaa
<skletenblack> alguem ?
<Ernandes> not
<skletenblack> iae blz!
<skletenblack> quem ai ta afin de tc...?
<skletenblack> kkkkkkk
<skletenblack> fui...
<antonio_> Ae galera preciso de um bom site pra baixer filmes
<antonio_> alguem conhece?
<antonio_> quero baixar o poderoso chefão 2 :D
<skletenblack> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<skletenblack> procura por filmes online no google
<skletenblack> vai aparecer um monte
<skletenblack> ai vc vai procurando
<skletenblack> site por site
<antonio_> sim
<antonio_> um monte de site ruim
<antonio_> cara
<antonio_> como odeio esses protetores de link
<antonio_> eu não tenho celular pqp
<Ernandes> x5
<Ernandes> x6
<Ernandes> x7
<antonio_> x8
<antonio_> ?
<leandrogt> boa noite a todos amigos. alguém já imprimiu alguma folha e saiu a 1° assim: unix printing sustem classified?
<marcos> pessoas  alguem aki  utiliza antivirus no ubuntu?
<marcos> leandrogt,  eu  nao
<riuatiuar> **
<leandrogt> toda vez que eu imprimi Marcos sai a 1° folha com a id de trabalho, titulo, impresso para: , impresso de:...
<leandrogt> parece uma folha teste do unix...
<riuatiuar> eh verdade q o bope vai ser substituido pela Marinha no tropa de elite 3??
<Daekdroom> !offtopic | riuatiuar
<ubottu-br> riuatiuar: Essa conversação não faz parte do contexto do canal. Off-topic é no canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<marcos> <leandrogt> :  resintala  a  impressoara
<riuatiuar> {º,_,º}""
<leandrogt> valeu Marcos...
<stargazer> boa noite
<marcos> <leandrogt>: mas  o linux  instala  algumas automatico
<marcos> <leandrogt> vc  q  instalou?
<leandrogt> alguem sabe como ver videos em flash em tela cheia? os videos da globo nunca vão em tela cheia e alguns outros sites tambem...
<leandrogt> foi, plug and play...
<marcos> <leandrogt>: vc   ja  instalou o adobe
<leandrogt> já
<leandrogt> vc consegue visualizar como no windows?
<marcos> <leandrogt>: vc  nao consegue  ver  em tela  cheia em nenhum  video  web?
<leandrogt> tenho instalado o plug in do adobe flash para mozilla...
<Akiyama-san> Olá
<marcos> <leandrogt>:  so  nao  consigo diminuir qndo  ja  esta  em  tela cheia
<marcos> <leandrogt>: a meu  gosto digo
<leandrogt> mas os videos da globo em tela cheia vc asssite?
<marcos> sim
<leandrogt> qual plug in vc instalou? pq n o central de programas do ubuntu tem também:  adobe flash plug in 10  e o adobe air...
<marcos> utilizo  o adobe flash plug
<leandrogt> valeu, vou testar..
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-21
<L88os> boa noite
<L88os> tem alguém que programa em C ai?
<L88os> Tem algum programador em C ai?
<L88os> algum programador em C acordado ai?
<L88os> caraca...pelo jeito não vou conseguir ajuda hoje.
<L88os> alguém poderia falar sobre o gcc?
<xGrind> alguem ae usando medibuntu 11.10?
<xGrind> veio coisa do youtube o.O
<Monarquista> Ricardo__:
<iuriguilherme> ping L88os
<diones> diones
<anom> thx !!
<anom> ^.^
<anoom> ?
<Celso> Bom dia
<usuario> tá faltando os pacotes de línguas do libreoffice no repo brasileiro, o q faço?
<FernandoBasso> usuario: Tenta trocar o repo.
<usuario> pra qual?
<usuario> agora achou
<usuario> lulz
<FernandoBasso> usuario: Não estou no ubuntu agora e não lembro de cabeça. Mas lembro que já fiz isso uma vez.
<FernandoBasso> :)
<megalinux> Dhebynha
<megalinux> oie
<megalinux> alguémmmmmmmmmm
<Rudolf> opa
<megalinux> hm'
<megalinux> fui
<megalinux> saindo akie
<L88os> boa tarde
<L88os> alguém ai programa em C ou usa o programa codeblocks?
<ProgCibernox> Opa pessoal
<ProgCibernox> bom dia
<Monarquista> tarde.
<ProgCibernox> Atualizei meu ubuntu ... passei uma dor de cabeça... e agora esta tudo ok ... ufa
<ProgCibernox> Boa Tarde...kkk
<ProgCibernox> vo instala o cumpiz pra ver com eh
<ProgCibernox> Compiz
<ProgCibernox> Voltei
<ProgCibernox> o -ChanServ- e o unico que fala no canal ...kkk
<marcelomauro> cade o povo daqui?
<Nisk> Boa Tarde, como se edita o menu no Gnome 3 Classic?
<Nisk> Alguém?
<ProgCibernox> Boa tarde
<Nisk> Boa, poderia me ajudar? Quero saber como se edita o Menu no Gnome 3 Classic
<ProgCibernox> infelizmente nao sei...
<Nisk> ok
<Monarquista> ProgCibernox: ?
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém saberia me dizer como se faz para transferir um trabalho de uma impressora para outra no CUPS?
<EduardeCalibal> Já encontrei...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<trustedusr> ola alguem pode me ajudar?
<ProgCibernox> diga oq ta acontecendo
<Monarquista> trustedusr: manda ai sua questão, quem puder lhe ajudará...
<Monarquista> :0
<T-H-O-R> alguem me diga ai qual melhor 32 ou 64 bits?
<Monarquista> T-H-O-R: ai não sei, mas uso o 64 aqui no Lucid Linx e não tenho do que reclamar a mais de 2 1 ano
<Monarquista> *1 ano
<T-H-O-R> é eu estou usando o de 64 nbits
<ProgCibernox> cara depende pro tanto de memoria ram . processador . na verdade o 32 bits tem muito mais suporte a aplicativos porem e para computadores de performance normal,agora o 64 ele usa a capicidade 64 bits do processador , O meu e 64 bits.
<ProgCibernox> computadores mais potentes e bom o 64 bits
<sistematico> Boa tarde a todos.
<ProgCibernox> ate porque ele reconhece mais mem ram
<ProgCibernox> boa tarde
<T-H-O-R> tenho 4 gigas de memoria e quaid
<ProgCibernox> Eu por exemplo preciso usar a potencia total do meu processador para render intaum prefiro o 64bits
<T-H-O-R> processador quaid
<ProgCibernox> boa  configuração
<sistematico> O meu é 128MB de RAM, mas eu penso em fazer um upgrade logo logo :D
<T-H-O-R> so que o ajuda do meu firof sumiu
<T-H-O-R> firefox
<sistematico> Não sei ainda, heh
<xispirito> sistematico, huaehuehua
<sistematico> xispirito: Tenho que cotar preços antes :D
<ProgCibernox> sistematico qual sistema operacional vc usa
<ProgCibernox> ?
<T-H-O-R> valeu amigos pelas respostas
<xispirito> sistematico, e você usa o que ai, puppy?
<ProgCibernox> hahahahha
<sistematico> ProgCibernox: Arch Linux.
<ProgCibernox> hum...128 bits ? mentira heheh
<sistematico> ProgCibernox: Eu estou brincando, eu tenho um Acer Aspire One 1410.
<sistematico> Esse notebook vem com 2GB.
<ProgCibernox> heheh ta certo
<xispirito> heheh
<sistematico> Mas o processador é bem antiquado para um PC moderno como ele :(
<xispirito> eu sobrevivo com um celeron d
<xispirito> e está perfeito
<sistematico> ProgCibernox: Falei 128MB não 128 bits.
<ProgCibernox> a certo hehe
<sistematico> xispirito: O processador do meu é um Celeron 723 de 1.3Ghz.
<xispirito> o daqui é 2.6ghz
<ProgCibernox> alguem aki ja usou o core PHENON x6 ?
<sistematico> Pra mim dá e sobra.
<xispirito> sistematico, aqui peida com inkscape...da para usar, mas da umas engasgada
<ProgCibernox> o meu e um core 2 duo e7500
<ProgCibernox> com 4 gb de ram
<sistematico> xispirito: Aqui não engasga com o Inkscape.
<sistematico> xispirito: E o meu é pior que o seu.
<xispirito> mas não demora a abrir?
<xispirito> demora que eu sei =)
<sistematico> xispirito: Um pouquinho.
<xispirito> heh
<sistematico> xispirito: 5 ou 10 segundos.
<xispirito> isso
<sistematico> Mais depois vai normal.
<xispirito> sim sim, que nem aqui
<xispirito> agora...
<xispirito> pega uma imagem de 3590x1920
<xispirito> e redimensiona
<xispirito> engasga =)
<sistematico> Mas nada que se compare a minha internet super veloz.
<sistematico> Incríveis 32KBps.
<ProgCibernox> intaum se simular um smoke particles ele entra em coma
<xispirito> lol
<xispirito> ProgCibernox, tem que ver aplicando filtros
<ProgCibernox> hahahaaha
<sistematico> GMail fora do modo HTML é um luxo que eu não posso me dar.
<xispirito> sistematico, vivo on?
<xispirito> ahuheahu
<xispirito> eu usava esta naba
<sistematico> xispirito: É tipo isso.
<xispirito> agora consegui 1mb
<sistematico> xispirito: É da Vivo.
<xispirito> de uma wifi
<xispirito> sim sim
<xispirito> eu usava esta
<xispirito> recarga de R$12.00 por mes
<xispirito> sofri com isso
<sistematico> xispirito: E que eu fico na fazenda, eu vou pra cidade só nos finais de semana.
<ProgCibernox> pensa pelo lado bom.. pelomenos nao e um k62 500
<sistematico> xispirito: E aqui não pega 3G, pega GSM.
<xispirito> sistematico, aqui mesma coisa
<xispirito> mas dai apareceu ese wifi iluminado
<ProgCibernox> CARA na minha cidade nao pega nem velox direito
<ProgCibernox> Nao tem nem fibra otica
<xispirito> ProgCibernox, aqui não tem mais porta
<xispirito> pra ninguém
<ProgCibernox> nem aki
<ProgCibernox> TO de radio
<xispirito> exato =)
<ProgCibernox> hahaha
<sistematico> xispirito: Eu coloquei o CHIP em um roteador B933 da Huawei, aí melhorou bastante.
<sistematico> Esse roteador é MUITO bom.
<xispirito> sistematico, eu discava de um cel
<xispirito> dai usava privoxy e filtrava tudo
<ProgCibernox> sonho em ter uma net de 100 mb
<sistematico> xispirito: Eu tambem, mas essas gambiarras me estressaram.
<xispirito> web sem anuncios, sem javasript, sem cookies...
<ProgCibernox> SO com fibr otica
<xispirito> dai dava para navegar
<xispirito> ProgCibernox, com isso ai eu virava patrão do porn
<xispirito> ahuahuaehuaehu
<xispirito> ia encher os bolso
<sistematico> ahieaheiaueaheiaeuaehaieuae
<ProgCibernox> Cara nao aguento ouvir aquele barulho da conexão
<ProgCibernox> TENHO trauma
<sistematico> Se eu tivesse internet discada agora seria um avanço e tanto.
<xispirito> piiiiii pooooo peeeen pirim pirim pirim
<sistematico> heh
<xispirito> maravilhoso =)
<sistematico> O futuro bateria a minha porta.
<xispirito> sistematico, caso essa wifi não aparecesse, eu ia contrarar o ragio
<xispirito> já conheçe?
<ProgCibernox> o pior e ansiedade pra conectar depois de toda abarulhada ainda dava ocupado : - (
<sistematico> xispirito: Já.
<xispirito> então
<xispirito> vivo de upload
<xispirito> e ragio de down
<ProgCibernox> heheheee
<ProgCibernox> cara ate q a radio ta show viu , ate o suporte tecnico e muito profissional
<sistematico> Ragio != Radio
<sistematico> Ragio é parabolica.
<sistematico> Só download tambem.
<ProgCibernox> ragio == internet mais ou menos
<ProgCibernox> print "e dificil"
<ProgCibernox> Caras atualizei meu ubuntu para 10.11 e passei uma dor de kbeça hj demanha
<xispirito> ProgCibernox,http://www.ragio.com.br/
<ProgCibernox> a internet bug
<ProgCibernox> hhahaha internet banda larga
<ProgCibernox> nem sabia
<xispirito> é uma solução =)
<ProgCibernox> To meio perdido nesse unix novo ..... por isso estou lento
<ProgCibernox> hahahha
<xispirito> pra regiões sem suporte
<xispirito> mas cuidado ProgCibernox, Unix vicia
<ProgCibernox> cara, tenho medo disso.. me adptar e depois nao conhegui mudar de plataforma
<sistematico> Que Unix?
<xispirito> todos =)
<ProgCibernox> sem contar que usa muto a gpu da maquina
<xispirito> ProgCibernox, isso é relativo
<xispirito> eu não uso gpu nenhuma
<ProgCibernox> mais usa a vga integrada (onborad)
<xispirito> eu tenho uma nvidia
<xispirito> mas não habilito efeitos
<sistematico> Sei, mas ele falou: "To meio perdido nesse unix novo ..... por isso estou lento".
<xispirito> ah sim sistematico
<xispirito> entendi errado
<sistematico> Aí eu perguntei qual Unix.
<ProgCibernox> ixi sistematico
<ProgCibernox> o unix nao e novo
<ProgCibernox> Novo pra min
<ProgCibernox> hehhe
<sistematico> Eu sei, mas qual?
<xispirito> eu já to a dez anos usando e é novo ainda
<sistematico> xispirito: Qual?
<sistematico> :D
<xispirito> Linux e BSD's
<sistematico> Ninguem me responde.
<ProgCibernox> tentei mudar para classic , mais o classic mudou todo
<sistematico> xispirito: Eu sei véio!
<sistematico> Mas qual!?
<xispirito> aeahuahuae
<sistematico> haeiaeuaehaieuaehaieiaueaheaea
<xispirito> OpenBSD, e Linux varia
<xispirito> agora tá o Arch
<ProgCibernox> cara vc e sistematico msm :P
<ProgCibernox> hehehe
<sistematico> Ah!
<sistematico> Até que enfim né xispirito .
<xispirito> =)
<ProgCibernox> : D
<sistematico> ProgCibernox: Eu só queria saber qual versão.
<xGrind> eae cambada
<ProgCibernox> humm... :D
<xispirito> fala xGrind
<ProgCibernox> eae grind
<sistematico> xispirito: Num é difícil de configurar?
<xispirito> nem é
<sistematico> xispirito: Eu tentei usa-lo uma época, mas depois desisti.
<xispirito> no inicio tu te atrapalha porque é diferente
<xispirito> mas depois tudo faz sentido
<ProgCibernox> nao e nao
<sistematico> xispirito: É um sistema operacional muito bom e robusto, isso eu sei.
<xispirito> sistematico, blindado =)
<ProgCibernox> e so digitar ccsm no terminal e configrar
<sistematico> Queria muito saber usar.
<xispirito> de verdade
<sistematico> ProgCibernox: OpenBSD não vem com essas frescuras.
<ProgCibernox> heheheh
<ProgCibernox> estou falando do unix msm cara
<sistematico> Talvez você possa até portar, mas eu não sei fazer isso.
<xispirito> ProgCibernox, é um sistema direcionado a servidores e desenvolvedores...
<sistematico> ProgCibernox: ccsm é o configurador do Compiz.
<xispirito> por isso não tem arreganho
<xispirito> o Linux já mudou muito, tá bem desktop hoje em dia
<ProgCibernox> cara esse sistema e com para desenvolvimento ? quais beneficios ?
<sistematico> Quem usa a família *BSD jamais se importaria com efeitos de desktop :)
<xispirito> no caso do Open, ele é voltado totalmente a segurança
<xispirito> é todo modificado com este intiuto
<xispirito> #intuito
<xispirito> dai os compiladores vem configurado diferente, com camadas a mais, o sistema vem todo diferente
<xispirito> é um Unix, mas blindado
<ProgCibernox> cara eu nem gosto de efeitos,gosto de peformance e segurança ,justamente para poder rodar os programas que crio, e renderização tridimensional
<xispirito> para 3D eu não indico Open
<ProgCibernox> porqual motivo ?
<xispirito> porque ele é 100% Open-Source
<xispirito> drivers fechados não existem
<xispirito> lá
<ProgCibernox> caraca...
<xispirito> logo, hardware x86, nvidia e ati não tem drivers 3d
<ProgCibernox> verdade...
<ProgCibernox> bom saber
<xispirito> mas se quer Unix com drivers 3D, FreeBSD te resolve
<ProgCibernox> hummm
<ProgCibernox>  xispirito estou um pe atras com o ubuntu,parace que o ubuntu que foi feito para home users mesmo, ate porque ele e cheio de frescura,muito bonito mais cheio de frescura para impressionar
<xispirito> ProgCibernox, é isso mesmo
<xispirito> você pode experimentar outros Linuxes
<xispirito> como o Arch
<xispirito> que não tem estas firulagens
<xispirito> mas o Ubuntu é bom para desk
<ProgCibernox> cara eu fico vendo uma pacada de efeito q nao tem nesscessidade, e tb pq futuramente posso trocar de OS e nao conseguir me adptar pelos atlhos e efeitos visuais
<ProgCibernox> ja foi um impacto sair do Windows para Linux(ubuntu) intaum sair de ubuntu(unix) para outro os deve ser dificil
<xispirito> heh
<xispirito> http://imagebin.org/185064
<xispirito> o meu é mais ou menos isso
<xispirito> Linux
<ProgCibernox> cara a interface e bem clean
<ProgCibernox> esse e o ARCH ?
<xispirito> sim
<xispirito> mas a interface eu que montei
<xispirito> não vem assim
<ProgCibernox> interessante,passa um aspecto de conforto, ao contrario do unix q chegar a ter um pouco de poluiçao visual
<ProgCibernox> interessante
<xispirito> heh
<ProgCibernox> cara sera que tem algum problema ter 2 sistemas linux em dual boot? ha algun conflito ?
<xispirito> nenhum
<ProgCibernox> legal
<ProgCibernox> cara o linux pra quemcurte jogos e alguns programas .exe nao e uma boa pedida, sei q tem o wine q ajudar rodar rogramas , mais nao eh fiel ao rendimento do programa . nao sei se estou enganado mais e o unico ponto ruim
<xispirito> não sei se diria que é um pono ruim, .exe é para windows, Linux não tem nenhuma obrigação em dar suporta a eles
<xispirito> #ponto
<ProgCibernox> CONCERTEZA mais por exemplo , se vc nescessita de algum programa .exe por exemplo e nao ha versoes para linux ,intende e meio complicado,mais concerteza q o linux nao tem nesscessidade de dar suporte
<xispirito> sim, eu te entendo
<ProgCibernox> Mais eu ja esqueci o windows
<ProgCibernox> hehehe
<xispirito> eu não uso, já a muito tempo
<xispirito> mas quem quer usar que use...nada contra =)
<ProgCibernox> concerteza.
<sistematico> Dá pra rodar exe na maioria dos Linux.
<sistematico> Com o Wine.
<xispirito> eu já rodei photoshop no wine para ver, rodou perfeito
<ProgCibernox> sim,o wine roda sim
<xispirito> jogava diablo II também
<xispirito> heh
<sistematico> Tem um esquema muito doido tambem.
<ProgCibernox> como assim?
<sistematico> http://www.reactos.org/pt/index.html
<xispirito> eu já vi isso
<sistematico> Esse é loucura loucura :D
<xispirito> mas não consegui rodae ele no virualbox
<xispirito> #rodar
<sistematico> O ReactOS® é um sistema operativo Livre que visa atingir um elevado grau de compatibilidade com o Microsoft Windows® XP/2003.
<xispirito> deu um erro
<ProgCibernox> Caraca
<sistematico> Eu rodei ele instalado uma época.
<sistematico> A muuuuuito tempo atrás.
<sistematico> Ele é bonzinho.
<xispirito> e funciona mesmo?
<sistematico> Funciona po.
<ProgCibernox> q legal !
<sistematico> Ele implementa o Wine em larga escala.
<UdontKnow> ae
<xispirito> e ae
<sistematico> Só que ele é feião :\
<xispirito> ah, isso é detalhe
<ProgCibernox> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:ReactOS_screenshot.png
<ProgCibernox> olha o SCRENshot dele
<ProgCibernox> screen
<ProgCibernox> ele parece win 95
<xispirito> tá usando o Tango de tema de icone 0.0
<ProgCibernox> hehehe
<xispirito> UdontKnow, ainda usando NetBSD?
<UdontKnow> xispirito: pq ainda?
<xispirito> por curiosidade
<xispirito> ia te perguntar...se sabe de algum cel que o suporte =)
<UdontKnow> xispirito: sim. agora, com mais razao que voce: ainda usando ubuntu? :)
<xispirito> não
<xispirito> eu uso OpenBSD =)
<UdontKnow> xispirito: o SO? ou alguma interface especifica?
<xispirito> o SO
<UdontKnow> xispirito: o sidekick era NetBSD, a microsoft comprou e matou
<xispirito> é, eu li várias coisas sobre, por isso a curiosidade
<UdontKnow> entendi
<xispirito> dai tava afim de brincar de desenvolvedor de app para telefone
<UdontKnow> entao desenvolve pra android, pelo menos e util
<UdontKnow> :)
<xispirito> pensando pelo lado comercial, sim
<UdontKnow> ah, vai
<UdontKnow> o ics ta show
<xispirito> acho que vou baixar a IDE para ver
<marcelomauro> ai galera, tem como instalar o android no virtualbox?
<xispirito> é o que estou procurando, agora
<UdontKnow> marcelomauro: developer.android.com -- aprenda la como rodar emulador
<marcelomauro> valeu
<JWillians> marcelomauro você tem essa opção também http://code.google.com/p/live-android/ é um pouco desatualizado, mas é extremamente simples de testar.
<xispirito> mas com aquele SDK, eu consigo um ambiente de testes?
<chronosgod> boa tarde quase noite.. :D
<chronosgod> alguem aqui está trabalhando com webmin no ubuntu server?
<UdontKnow> chronosgod: boa noite quase amanha ja
<chronosgod> UdontKnow, kkkkkk
<UdontKnow> nossa, webmin... isso ainda nao morreu?
<chronosgod> bom... eu achei esse.. parece ser bom
<UdontKnow> chronosgod: 21:11, mas como escurece as 15:30-16:00 agora aqui, ja e quase amanha
<JWillians> xispirito Eu nunca testei o sdk, mas eu acredito que seja até melhor para testar, pela possibilidade de testar a ultima versão... A outra opção que eu coloquei é para você testar em qualquer pc/net/note
<chronosgod> UdontKnow,  entendi.. :D
<chronosgod> então.. estou querendo usar uma interface web para administrar um server ubuntu que fiz para tester
<chronosgod> testes***
<xispirito> JWillians, entendo, eu quero dizer...eu escrevo e tudo no SDK, empacoto....tenho de possuir um telefone equipado com Android para rodar a app?
<JWillians> UdontKnow Você conhece alguma outra alternativa a ele?
<UdontKnow> JWillians: algumas, nenhuma digna de recomendacao
<JWillians> xispirito Como eu falei, eu nunca tive a oportunidade de testar, mas eu realmente acredito que você possa testar os aplicativos no próprio emulador.
<xispirito> ok JWillians, obrigado
<chronosgod> eu achei um comando.. mas como estou iniciando no mundo linux e ainda não conheço bem os comandos, fico na duvida se é tudo junto mesmo(com as devidas separações por Pipe | )
<JWillians> xispirito Sem precisar de um cel com android
<JWillians> xispirito Eu fiquei curioso agora, eu acho que vou testar aqui também...
<xispirito> é...se tem como testar no própio SDK vale a pena
<JWillians> Com certeza!
<JWillians> Então <UdontKnow> eu usei o webmin a alguns meses atrás e achei muito bom... Ele está bem atualizado, da ultima vez que usei era bem diferente... Eu acho que ele atende sim a necessidade do <chronosgod>
<UdontKnow> JWillians: eu disse algo em contrario? unica coisa que eu disse e que nao ouco falar em webmin ha uns 10 anos, nao sabia que o projeto ainda existe
<chronosgod> é que o comando que estou usando está retornando erro e como o comando foi feito pelo andré godim achei que estava desatualizado e vim ver se alguem usa ou conhece
<UdontKnow> que comando?
<chronosgod> echo deb http://download.webmin.com/download/repository sarge contrib | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list && wget http://www.webmin.com/jcameron-key.asc &&   sudo apt-key add jcameron-key.asc && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install webmin -y
<JWillians> Entendi! <UdontKnow>
<UdontKnow> nossa, sarge... isso e velho :)
<UdontKnow> chronosgod: nao uso ubuntu nem debian, entao fica dificil te ajudar em tudo. O comando parece coerente, mas so deve ser executado assim uma vez
<UdontKnow> chronosgod: se rodar mais de uma vez esse comando, vai ter 2 entradas iguais no sources.list, e isso pode baguncar as coisas
<chronosgod> no site do webmin apenas achei para baixar o pacote... mas não sei como jogar isso no server (montado em cima do virtualbox com rede em nat)
<sistematico> echo 'deb http://download.webmin.com/download/repository sarge contrib'
<sistematico> O mais certo é abrir o /etc/apt/sources.list e adicionar essa linha, não custa nada mesmo.
<chronosgod> entendi
<sistematico> Pessoal, alguem sabe como fazer o XFCE abrir pastas no PCManFM ao invés do Thunar?
<rdmaciel> Boa noigte
<sistematico> Boa..
<rdmaciel> sou usuario novo do ubuntu e tenho um problema
<rdmaciel> podem ajudar-me?
<xispirito> relate rdmaciel
<xispirito> o problema
<sistematico> Fale a dúvida, não pergunte se pode perguntar.
<rdmaciel> instalei a versão 11.10 do kubuntu em uma máquina com dual boot com windows xp. Depois fiz umas alterações nas partições e agora tenho a seguinte mensagem no boot: "grub rescue>"
<rdmaciel> e não vai para lugar algum.
<rdmaciel> há alguma forma de resolver isso sem ter que reinstalar o linux?
<UdontKnow> rdmaciel: depende do que vc fez
<rdmaciel> em outras versoes exitem o módulo de recuperação no boot do cd.
<xispirito> certo, poste o conteúdo de /etc/fstab no pastebin, em seguida poste o conteúdo de /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rdmaciel> as partições estão ok. apena aumentei a partição /home no linux
<UdontKnow> xispirito: ele nao consegue bootar :)\
<rdmaciel> de fato
<rdmaciel> não dá.
<xispirito> está teclando do xp?
<UdontKnow> rdmaciel: nao foi so isso que vc fez
<rdmaciel> não. estou em casa no meu Mandriva
<xispirito> mas do mesmo compuador que tem o kubuntu instalado?
<xispirito> #computador
<rdmaciel> não. esse é do trabalho
<rdmaciel> vou resolver amanhã. só não queria ter que reinstalar.
<rdmaciel> pois o sistema já está todo configurado.
<rdmaciel> uma partição / e uma /home
<xispirito> tem como arrumar, mas tem que estar com a máquina na sua frente =)
<UdontKnow> xispirito: duh
<xispirito> ahhahahu
<UdontKnow> rdmaciel: entao, dependendo do tamanho da caca, tem conserto, mas vc nao mexeu so na home nao
<rdmaciel> bom... vamos fazer assim. eu sou novo em irc  tambem :-P
<rdmaciel> vou sair e volto neste canal novamente mais tarde. por enquanto agradeço a atenção de vocês.
<xispirito> beleza
<rdmaciel> ou melhor... vou deixar logado aqui. mas estarei ausente até por volta de 21:30
<chronosgod> alguem sabe como procuro os comandos para criar um script que me mostra as mesmas( ou as melhores) informações que são axibidas assim que vc loga a primeira vez no ubuntu server
<UdontKnow> se vc me disser quais sao as informacoes, talvez :)
<UdontKnow> como disse, nao uso ubuntu
<chronosgod> System information as of Mon Nov 21 19:42:56 BRST 2011
<chronosgod>   System load:  0.15              Processes:           79
<chronosgod>   Usage of /:   5.8% of 13.91GB   Users logged in:     1
<chronosgod>   Memory usage: 26%               IP address for eth0: 192.168.1.103
<chronosgod>   Swap usage:   0%
<xispirito> você tem estas informações, mas em comandos separados
<xispirito> deve ser algum script que ele roda em boot
<UdontKnow> ate pq nao faz sentido ter esses dados dessa forma
<xispirito> sim
<UdontKnow> xispirito: em boot nao
<xispirito> algo em /etc/init.d
<UdontKnow> nao
<xispirito> imagino
<UdontKnow> nao
<UdontKnow> :)
<xispirito> ta bom =)
<UdontKnow> e algo na sessao dele
<UdontKnow> nao faz sentido ter isso no boot
<chronosgod> isso.. o problema e saber qual... imaginei que era um padrão
<xispirito> /etc/profile?
<UdontKnow> chronosgod: ali fala em system load, mas nao te fala se eh load1, load5 ou load15, e nao faz sentido olhar pra um so desses 3
<UdontKnow> chronosgod: ali fala processes, e a contagem de processos e algo totalmente inutil :)
<chronosgod> entendo
<xispirito> senta a lenha no ubuntu lol
<chronosgod> kkkkkkkkkk
<UdontKnow> chronosgod: usage of /, raramente vc vai ter problemas nesse lugar
<UdontKnow> chronosgod: memory usage nao e igual no windows, vc tem que olhar os diversos estados de memoria
<xispirito> enfim, ifconfig, free -m, uptime etc etc
<xispirito> mas eu olharia em /etc/profile
<xispirito> deve ter algo lá
<chronosgod> ok. mas eu consigo colocar só o que eu quero exemplo do ifconfig se eu limitar por eth0 consigo as informações. imagino que eu tenha de dar uma grep para buscar o ip. errei feio???
<xispirito> ifconfig eth0 | grep inet
<L88os> alguém ai usa o ubuntu 64 bits?
<UdontKnow> chronosgod: ifconfig e uma ferramenta que nao deve mais ser usada, desde 2000
<UdontKnow> chronosgod: "ip" e a ferramenta correta :)
<UdontKnow> sim, todo mundo usa, e sim, ta todo mundo errado
<UdontKnow> mas desde 2000, a ferramenta correta e a "ip"
<xispirito> ai que chique =)
 * xispirito dinossauro =(
<UdontKnow> xispirito: heh
<xispirito> eu não lembro de ter visto esta ferramenta no OpenBSD
<xispirito> ip
<UdontKnow> xispirito: ela nao e do openbsd
<UdontKnow> xispirito: :)
<xispirito> hehe
<chronosgod> aff... a chuva aqui foi complicada.
<xispirito> aqui chuviscou um pouco
<xispirito> você mora aonde chronosgod ?
<chronosgod> não deu tempo de agradecer UdontKnow e xispirito ... etou vendo uns comando aqui para deixar de info do sistema... depois que aprender a mexer com os serviços ai eu tento partir para o nagios
<chronosgod> moro no parana
<xispirito> hum, beleza
<chronosgod> e tu?
<UdontKnow> chronosgod: nagios? pra que usar a ferramenta errada? :)
<xispirito> eu moro bem longe de você, no sul =)
<UdontKnow> xispirito: eu moro mais longe :P
<chronosgod> oche... agora me deixou intrigado??? o que tem contra o nagios?
<xispirito> heheh
<chronosgod> kkkkkk
<UdontKnow> chronosgod: simplesmente ele nao e a ferramenta certa :)
<UdontKnow> nagios e outra coisa que ja devia ter morrido, mas o povo continua usando
<xispirito> eu tentei usar e achei uma naba
<xispirito> dai nunca mais mexi
<chronosgod> entendo... deixa eu ver se estou correto. o nagios é uma interface web que mostrade modo grafico o monitoramento de uma rede
<UdontKnow> chronosgod: pra que vc quer ele, afinal?
<UdontKnow> chronosgod: errado
<UdontKnow> chronosgod: nagios e uma ferramenta de monitoramento burra, ela so sabe o status de algo, nao tem historico, nem grafico, nem nada
<UdontKnow> chronosgod: ferramenta errada
<xispirito> exato =)
<xispirito> uma baita ferramenta que não tem nada
<chronosgod> caraca...
<xispirito> foi o que eu achei
<UdontKnow> chronosgod: qual seu cenario de uso?
<chronosgod> ainda estou começando mas quero monitorar em torno de 70 maquinas windows(xp e 7) e os servidores (server e ubuntu)
<UdontKnow> chronosgod: zabbix
<UdontKnow> chronosgod: vc vai gostar dele. pra esse tamanho de parque ele e excelente
<chronosgod> ok.. qual seria o limite ou onde ele não seria indicado?
<xispirito> UdontKnow, e você ai, quantas milhares de máquinas monitora?
<xispirito> heheh
<UdontKnow> xispirito: heh, nao posso dizer :)
<xispirito> suspeitei desde o principio
<UdontKnow> xispirito: posso dizer que em outra empresa, ja coloquei algo pra monitorar milhares de maquinas :)
<chronosgod> legal que tem uma comunidade em portuga...
<chronosgod> :D
<xispirito> eu imagino
<chronosgod> ingreis ta ruim
<chronosgod> kkkkkk
<chronosgod> UdontKnow, o que acha do cacti?
<UdontKnow> chronosgod: o limite e alto, vc consegue fazer ele escalar bastante ate, mas nao vai monitorar milhares de maquinas com facilidade nao
<ProgCibernox> Opa ,to devolta
<UdontKnow> chronosgod: cacti e outra porcaria que tinha que morrer
<chronosgod> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<chronosgod> putz... o pesquisa ruim que fiz então
<xispirito> depois volto
<chronosgod> eu trabalho a um tempo em ambiente windows com uma ferramenta what's up (ajuda pouco) e agora estou querendo implantar linux nos servers (menos o do erp que não acho que daria certo)
<chronosgod> por isso acbei pesquisando e os nomes que mais sairam foiram o nagios e cacti
<UdontKnow> heh, lixo. acredite
<chronosgod> entendo
<chronosgod> o zabbix captura snmp?
<chronosgod> para ler os dispositivos
<UdontKnow> yep
<chronosgod> blz
<UdontKnow> 3o nagios nao :)
<UdontKnow> ai vc precisa ficar fazendo gambiarra
<chronosgod> agora fiquei curioso... vou dar uma pesquisada... tem literatura sobre o zabbix? ou tudo de forum?
<chronosgod> UdontKnow, vc está cuidando de uma rede ou é autonomo? pergunto porque quero um modelo legal de " projeto de rede "
<chronosgod> a parte de documentação
<UdontKnow> chronosgod: eu fui autonomo, nao mais
<UdontKnow> chronosgod: depois estive em um grande provedor no brasil
<UdontKnow> chronosgod: agora to fora do br
<chronosgod> entendi
<UdontKnow> bleh, agora eu quero me mudar logo
<UdontKnow> pra poder ir trabalhar de barco
<Zorta> pow alguem me ajuda ai como eu faço pra gerar uma lista de ip? tipo sequencia de 200.20.1.1 ate 200.30.254.254 por exemplo
<Zorta> preciso liberar umas faixas de ip num programa aqui mais pra eu digitar um por um eh foda
<Maninho> liberar 200.30.254.*
<UdontKnow> Zorta: nao da pra usar cidr?
<Kuryo> alguém me ajuda aqui  por favor
<Kuryo> !
<Kuryo> please
<UdontKnow> Kuryo: ! e exclamacao, nao interrogacao :) pronto, ajudei
<Kuryo> Muito obrigado . tem regras para a digitação ?
<Kuryo> é a minha primeira vez aqui.
<UdontKnow> sua professora de portugues nao ensinou?
<Kuryo> portugês ! pra mim é assim né
<Kuryo> professor
<Kuryo> !
<Kuryo> português
<UdontKnow> Kuryo: ah bom, tava faltando um u ali
<Kuryo> Pow amigo é só se der mesmo para ajudar, se não der deixa quieto pesquiso aqui blz ...
<UdontKnow> Kuryo: cara, se vc nao fizer sua pergunta, ninguem vai conseguir te ajudar. obvio, nao? :)
<Maninho> Zorta, po velho pode usar o seq pra isto da um man seq ae
<Kuryo> engraçadinho né você, Tipo se você não tivesse me tirado na primeira palavra que eu disse, talvez já teria perguntado!
 * Maninho foda-foda
<UdontKnow> Kuryo: agora a culpa e minha de voce nao perguntar?
<Kuryo> D boa, Como faço para instalar o ubuntu em outra partição, pois já tenho o Windows 7 em uma, Ai fiz uma partição de 30 Gb para o Ubuntu .... e não intendo porr... nenhuma de linux
<Maninho> http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal
 * Maninho foda-foda
<Maninho> achei meio sinistro este artigo, não li todos so reparei nas <h1>...</h1>
<Maninho> link sobrecarregado...
<ProgCibernox> Boa noite pessoal
 * ADSL-FODA vai pro barzinho
<UdontKnow> ADSL-FODA: nao entendi o que isso tem a ver com ubuntu :)
<_Dr00pY_> ae pessoal... alguem pode me ajudar?
<UdontKnow> _Dr00pY_: deu certo?
<_Dr00pY_> to com problema na hora de rodar o cd :S
<_Dr00pY_> isolinux 4.04 20110518 etcd
<_Dr00pY_> e trava
<barna> _Dr00pY_, vc chegou o md5 da iso?
<ProgCibernox> opa droopy
<_Dr00pY_> cara... baxei o cd do site, gravei e qdo qro dar o boot ele aparece isso
<ProgCibernox> Escreva a msg que escreve de ERRO
<_Dr00pY_> isolinux 4.04 20110518 etcd
<_Dr00pY_> e fica travado na hr do boot
<_Dr00pY_> ProgCibernox barna
<_Dr00pY_> fiz algo de errado?
<ProgCibernox> essa msg esta complet ?
<Drupe> sim sim ProgCibernox
<Drupe> ta certa
<Drupe> é só isso q aparece
<ProgCibernox> espere um min
<barna> Drupe, não! vc num fez nada de errado, mas pode ter acontecido um erro na hora de baixar a iso ou de gravar o cd!
<Drupe> tem como fazer isso por pendrive?
<barna> sim, tem sim!
<barna> em q Os vc ta agora?
<Drupe> w7
<ProgCibernox> isso acontece ao instalar o linux ?
<barna> Drupe, baixa o unetbooting (http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net) que vc cria um live-pen com ele!
<Drupe> vou tentar barna qlqer coisa te chamo... pode se?
<barna> Drupe, mas antes de fazer o pendrive vc tem q testar se a iso está ok!
<barna> eu vou ficar por aki! sempre as ordens!
<ProgCibernox> ISOLINUX: 4.04 20110518 ETCDisolinux: loading spec packet failed, trying to wing it...
<ProgCibernox> isolinux: Failed to locate CD-ROM device; boot failed.
<ProgCibernox> e isso que escreve ?
<ProgCibernox> <Drupe> isso e erro na midia
<ProgCibernox> talvez vc baixou arquivo corrompido
<ProgCibernox> segundo informações
<ProgCibernox> pode ser na gravação tb
<UdontKnow> 6/20
<Drupe> barna agora deu
<ProgCibernox> boa
<ProgCibernox> isso e problema na midia
<Drupe> botei pro pendrive dai deu certo
<Drupe> vlw pela força
<ProgCibernox> ou arquivo corrompido
<ProgCibernox> agradeça o barna foi ele q te deu maior atençao
<ProgCibernox> eu estava ocupado
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<barna> opa!
<barna> de nada!
<barna> sempre ai pra ajudar um amigo!
<barna> ProgCibernox, eu usei mais o meu chutometro, vc foi pesquisar a origem do erro! os dois ajudamos por igual, só em tempos diferentes!
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-22
<ProgCibernox> barna kkkk
<Zorta> UdontKnow
<Zorta> offtopic vc q eh bem intendido de varios assuntos ai sabe quais medidas tomar para q tomem providencias contra esse site aki ? http://www.silviokoerich.com/2011/11/08/a-beleza-das-garotinhas-brancas-parte-01/
<Zorta> pow mais de mil pessoas ja denunciaram pra pf e nada
<Zorta> o site a 2 anos no ar ja
<rdmaciel> Boa noite
<barna> noite
<rdmaciel> Sou novo aqui no irc e tenho uma questão sobre Grub no Ubuntu. Alguém pode ajudar-me?
<barna> rdmaciel, Seja Bem Vindo a Comunidade!
<Monarquista> rdmaciel: noite.
<barna> rdmaciel, manda a pergunta, se alguem souber vai lhe responder!
<rdmaciel> gracias. A querstão é um pouco longa.
<Monarquista> rdmaciel: primeira coisa, sobre qual ubuntu tá falando...?!
<rdmaciel> na verdade estou falando do kubuntu 11.10
<rdmaciel> versão 32 bits
<rdmaciel> partcionei um hd que tem um windows xp e instalei o kubuntu.
<rdmaciel> após isso e depois de dar vários boots para ver se subiam legal, resolvi alterar uma partição do windows, com um utilitário tipo partition magic
<barna> cha eu adivinha, o win num entra mais?
<rdmaciel> ficou assim: uma partição primária para o windows, uma extendida para drive D do windows, uma primária ext4 para o / e uma primária para o /home, ext4
<rdmaciel> como não tinha swap, liberei um espaço na partição extendia do windows e criei um swap.
<rdmaciel> daí fui dar boot e recebo a seguinte mensagem: grub rescue>
<rdmaciel> a pergunta é: como resolvo isso sem ter que reinstalar o linux.
<rdmaciel> ?
<barna> simple, vc tem um live-cd ou live-pendrive do linux ai?
<rdmaciel> sim
<barna> rdmaciel, pelo visto vc manja um pouco de informatica certo?
<rdmaciel> sim
<barna> rdmaciel, http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php/topic,14614.0.html
<barna> rdmaciel, qualquer duvida to aki pra ajudar!
<rdmaciel> blz. Era o que eu estava procurando. Vou testar amanhã cedo.
<rdmaciel> Outra questão. rs. Sem querer abusar...
<barna> num é abuso não, aki é um canal de suporte tecnico, tamo aki pra ajudar!
<barna> pode perguntar o quanto quiser!
<rdmaciel> Entrei no site do Ubuntu br para baixar uns emuladores de sness e megadrive, para o meu neto. Daí fiquei surpreso pq o que tem lá é para windows. Alguem já viu isso lá?
<rdmaciel> Alguém ai manja de Mandriva?
<rdmaciel> rs.
<ProgCibernox> .......
<ProgCibernox> pessoal alguem sabe aone encontro o glade 3.deb ?
<xGrind> ProgCibernox; http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-11.10/ubuntu-main-i386/glade_3.10.0-3ubuntu1_i386.deb.html
<xGrind> ProgCibernox; http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glade/glade_3.10.0-3ubuntu1_i386.deb =]
<ProgCibernox> Muito obrigado Xgrind
<xGrind> de nada \o
<ProgCibernox> na central de programas do ubuntu tem,porem nao termina de baixa.
<xGrind> tenta usar o servidor oficial
<ProgCibernox> acho q ja esta no server oficial
<ProgCibernox> ocorre um bug na conexao
<xGrind> sei la entao
<xGrind> tenta esse .deb
<ProgCibernox> mais esse q vc passou ja esta fazendo o download so q eu mudei para o 64 bts
<ProgCibernox> Pronto... funcionou
<ProgCibernox> vlw
<xGrind> \o
<barna> UdontKnow, kra vc sabe pq o ubuntu-br num tem logo no http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/ ????
<Dhebynha> oie
<barna> oi
<Dhebynha> td bem
<Dhebynha> ?
<barna> bom e vc?
<Dhebynha> bem
<Dhebynha> graças a deus
<Dhebynha> aff
<barna> ???
<Dhebynha> oie
 * Monarquista momento aliens modo on... O.o
<Dhebynha> aff
<Dhebynha> AFF
<Aprendiz_> boas a todos
<Aprendiz_> humm
<megalinux> megalinux
<Mano_Chao> ...
<Rudolf> ,,,
<marcelomauro> ...
<AndreNoel> 1/
<Dhebynha> alguém
<Dhebynha> ?
<Dhebynha> alguém?
<Dhebynha> aff
<Dhebynha> lala'
<tiagoscd> Dhebynha é mais fácil fazer o questionamento diretamente para que alguém possa responder ao invés de esperar alguém se manifestar que está aqui
<SuBmUnDo> alguem ainda ta com problemas para conectar com o emesene?
<barna> SuBmUnDo, qual versão?
<SuBmUnDo> barna, nem sei so sei q o meu nao ta conectando
<SuBmUnDo> acho que é a versao mais atual
<barna> pelo q sei, no 1.6.x num ta rolando, tem rodar um script!!
<barna> no 2.x parece q ta rodando!
<barna> SuBmUnDo, qual a versão do ubuntu vc ta usando?
<SuBmUnDo> 10.04
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com uma dúvida.  Se estou com o sistema funcionando legal e troco a placa mãe e o infeliz produz muitas mensagens de erro relacionadas a ACPI e coisas afins terminando por não carregar mais.  Tenho alguma alternativa além de reinstalar o sistema?
<barna> SuBmUnDo, então vc ta usando o 1.6.x! tenta isso! http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,89409.msg491713.html#msg491713
<barna> SuBmUnDo, ou coloca o ppa do emesene e instala o 2.x!
<EduardeCalibal> Precisa atualizar o emesene SuBmUnDo.  Eu fiz esses dias.
<SuBmUnDo> blz vou tentar
<SuBmUnDo> volto depois
<SuBmUnDo> valeu
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui no Debian a versão 2.11.9+dfsg-1 não conectava também porém a 2.11.9+dfsg-2 conecta.
<EduardeCalibal> Sobre trocar a placa mãe e o sistema não carregar mais...  Alguém tem alguma dica fora reinstalar o sistema?
<Celso> tem algum comando via terminal pra saber a versao do aplicativo antes de instalar? sudo apt-cache search pacote mostra o pacote,mas nao sei a versao.
<EduardeCalibal> Celso, versão você diz a do pacote?
<Celso> sudo apt-cache show pacote
<EduardeCalibal> A versão do pacote que o sistema decidira instalar quando der um apt-get install <pacote:
<EduardeCalibal> Sei que ele pega a última dentro da sua política de pacotes configurada.
<Celso> sudo apt-cache show pacote | grep Version
<EduardeCalibal> Pode optar por usar o apt-get install -d <pacote> que ele vai apenas copiar para  máquina sem instalar.  Ai você já pode interromper na mesma hora se não te agradar sem chegar a danificar o sistema.
<EduardeCalibal> Quer ver a lsita de versões possíveis...
<EduardeCalibal> O aptitude versions faz a mesma coisa.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas demora um pouco mais.
<Celso> EduardeCalibal, obrigado
<Leticia> Boa Tarde, alguém pode me ajudar?
<barna> Leticia, pergunta, quem souber vai lhe responder!
<Leticia> É que quero tirar isso de ficar pedindo  a senha toda hora
<flessa> Opa!
<flessa> Galera o tendo um problema com age II sera que alguem pode me ajudar?
<flessa> a tela fica mudando constantemente entre a normal e uma dessa
<flessa> http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/2861/capturadetelaem20111122.png
<barna> flessa, com wine?
<barna> Leticia, fale mais a respeito!!! que horas q pede senha?
<flessa> sim com o wine
<Leticia> Quando executo um programa que exige root
<flessa> tentei alterar a biblioteca adicionando as dll de dx10 e coisas do tipo
<xispirito> Leticia, heheh
<flessa> mas nao deu certo
<flessa> eu dei wine no regedit e alterei a configuração do directx do wine colocando o drawrange
<flessa> mas tambem nao deu certo
<flessa> qual o problema da leticia?
<Leticia> Uso muitos softwares que pedem root, está ficando chat digitar a senha toda hora
<barna> flessa, vc ja deu uma lida no winehq.org sobre como rodar o age2?
<flessa> aham
<flessa> mas o problema nao tava relaxatado
<flessa> o mais proxima era a tela mudar de cor a cada frame
<flessa> ate adicionei os dll que corrigiam isso
<flessa> mas nao deu certo
<f4lc0n> blz?
<f4lc0n> alguem pode me ajudar com o ubuntu 11.10?
<barna> f4lc0n, pergunta, quem souber vai lhe responder!
<Leticia> E ai, alguém pode me ajudar?
<flessa> o que ta acontecendo ai leticia? pequei no meio a explicação
<barna> Leticia, tirar a senha de root eu num sei! o que pude pensar foi em criar um script q abre o programa como root e ja coloca a senha!
<f4lc0n> fiz upgrade das versoes anteriores para o ubuntu 11.10, e o display do ubuntu aparece como unknown???
<f4lc0n> alguem sabe como mostrar o monitor no display?
<f4lc0n> tenho um notebook toshiba p25 17 pol
<f4lc0n> placa video nvidia
<f4lc0n> go5200
<f4lc0n> e como tirar a splash screen do ubuntu 11.10?
<fl0cker> f4lc0n: jah tentou pressionar a tecla "Print Screen"?
<f4lc0n> e alguém sabe se o google-gadgets nao funciona mais em ubuntu 11.10?
<f4lc0n> print screen pra Q?
<f4lc0n> pra tirar foto da tela pra q?
<fl0cker> f4lc0n: foi mal, entendi errado tua pergunta!
<f4lc0n> hauhuauha
<fl0cker> =)
<f4lc0n> to falando da splash
<f4lc0n> q aparece
<f4lc0n> com o ubuntu
<f4lc0n> e q fica um tempo aparecendo ate iniciar o ubuntu em modo de usuario e senha
<fl0cker> Durante o boot?
<f4lc0n> tela de login
<f4lc0n> é
<f4lc0n> o seu ubuntu fica assim?
<f4lc0n> a minha splash n some
<f4lc0n> fica ate chegar no modo de login
<f4lc0n> como tira essa porra?
<Rudolf> f4lc0n: instala uma distro de homem, tipo Debian, Slackware, Gentoo
<fl0cker> hahahhahahahhahahahahaha
<f4lc0n> hauhua
<flessa> barna: nao achei nenhuma reclamação do meu problema em especifico
<flessa> alguma ideia?
<f4lc0n> coitado
<f4lc0n> aqui é forum do ubuntu meu amigo
<f4lc0n> se n curte ubuntu cai fora
<Rudolf> nano /etc/default/grub
<Rudolf> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<f4lc0n> ChanServ- [#ubuntu-br] Bem-vindo! #ubuntu-br: canal de discussão sobre o Ubuntu no Brasil >>>>>>>>>>>>>> rudolf
<f4lc0n> noob
<Rudolf> f4lc0n: aqui nao eh forum
<barna> flessa, tenha não!
<Rudolf> NOOB
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<f4lc0n> é chat
<f4lc0n> noob
<f4lc0n> vc entendeu
<Rudolf> nao eh chat n00b
<Rudolf> eh IRC
<f4lc0n> nao
<Rudolf> chat eh no uol
<f4lc0n> irc é oq ?
<f4lc0n> aff
<Rudolf> f4lc0n: bom, jah te dei a solucao, vc viu flor?
<f4lc0n> tinha q ser nerd gordo
<flessa> barna, vlw
<Rudolf> f4lc0n: da uma lida aqui: pode ser que te ajude: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1536758
<irc_willynux> IRC = Internet relay "chat"
<Rudolf> irc_willynux: relay chat, nao chat
<Rudolf> irc_willynux: chat-inho
<EduardeCalibal> Ambos são chat.  MAs chamar o chat do uol de chat acho ridículo.
<irc_willynux> heheheheheheh
<EduardeCalibal> Salas com 50 pessoas sendo metade homem e a outra metade homens se passando pro mulheres.
<EduardeCalibal> Isso não é chat, isso é o inferno.
<fl0cker> hehehe
<Rudolf> EduardeCalibal: igual estadio do Morumbi em dia de jogo do SPFw
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> As declarações estão ficando perigosamente violentas...  Vou me retirar para a vida real onde parece mais seguro.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Rudolf> f4lc0n: vc conseguiu?
<flessa> pra que chegou agora
<flessa> tou com um pequeno problema
<Leticia> Nerd gordo
<Leticia> asuhaushuahs
<flessa> no age II a tela fica mudando a cada frame entre a normal e essa
<Leticia> Por que as pessoas apelam?
<flessa> http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/2861/capturadetelaem20111122.png
<flessa> alguem tem ideia de como arrumar isso?
<fl0cker> Quando faltam argumentos...
<Leticia> Flessa,  tive esse problema.. só que geral
<f4lc0n> flessa
<Leticia> Foi quando usava o Mandriva
<f4lc0n> parece problema de driver isso
<barna> Vamos manter o Respeito????? aki é canal de suporte técnico! pra bater papo/boca usem o ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Leticia> ^^
<flessa> hmm
<flessa> ja tentei reinstalar o drive mas nao funcionou
<f4lc0n> que dist ta usando flessa?
<f4lc0n> q deu esse problema?
<f4lc0n> qual dist?
<flessa> Leticia, como vc resolveu?
<flessa> ubuntu 11.10
<Leticia> Reinstalei o driver
<f4lc0n> as vezes essa dist nao tem suporte ao driver da vga...
<flessa> hmm
<f4lc0n> ubuntu 11.10 n tem suporte a muitas vga's
<flessa> vou dar uma olhada
<f4lc0n> principalmente nas ATI
<flessa> ops...
<flessa> rs
<flessa> uso ati
<flessa> :S
<f4lc0n> entao
<flessa> m96
<f4lc0n> pode ser isso
<f4lc0n> qualquer ATI
<f4lc0n> da isso
<flessa> mas q merda.. no .04 funcionava
<f4lc0n> eu dei boot no cd 11.04 tb nao tem suporte tenho uma ATI tb
<flessa> :x
<f4lc0n> merda de ubuntu
<f4lc0n> nego arruma um lado estraga outro
<flessa> sim
<f4lc0n> melhora no visual mas estraga a funcionalidade
<flessa> tentam deixar bunitinho mas nao funcional
<f4lc0n> grande vantagem
<f4lc0n> isso mesmo
<flessa> pois é...
<Rudolf> f4lc0n: kkkkkkkkkkk
<flessa> haushaus
<f4lc0n> sao uns noob
<f4lc0n> deve ser tudo jogador de tibia
<flessa> kkkkk
<Leticia> F4lcon, lgum problema com quem joga tibia?
<Leticia> f4lc0n*
<f4lc0n> nao nenhum
<f4lc0n> pode jogar a vontade
<flessa> acho que a ideia era so a falta de necessidade de grafico
<f4lc0n> auhahua
<flessa> aushaus
<Leticia> ah
<flessa> baum ja que aparentemente meu age vai ficar pra depois
<flessa> vou ver se arrumo o problema de leticia
<Leticia> *-*
<f4lc0n> ainda mais deixaram o unity mais pesado que WOW
<f4lc0n> pqp
<Rudolf> Leticia: qual seu problema mano?
<f4lc0n> nao sei pra q isso
<Leticia> Uso muitos softwares que pedem root, está ficando chat digitar a senha toda hora...
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> Leticia: exemplos?
<f4lc0n> deixar a dist com grafico pesado nao sei pra que
<f4lc0n> vantagem nenhuma
<Rudolf> f4lc0n: mostrar para os amiguinhos que linux eh legal
<Rudolf> f4lc0n: nao eh essa a ideia do ubuntoba?
<Leticia> Framework's, scanners,
<Rudolf> ser cool, nice
<Rudolf> Leticia: isso eh problema de grupo
<Rudolf> Leticia: seu usuario normal nao tem acesso ao dispositibo e/ou resource da maquina
<f4lc0n> esse rudolf nunca apanhou na vida
<f4lc0n> o dia q tomar uma coça bem dada
<f4lc0n> vai aprender a ter educaçao
<f4lc0n> que a mae dele nao deu
<Leticia> Rudolf, como resolvo isso?
<Rudolf> Leticia: gpasswd -a usuario grupo
<Leticia> Qual grupo eu coloco?
<Rudolf> f4lc0n: fala com a minha mao
<f4lc0n> iii
<Rudolf> Leticia: nao sei qual grupo voce precisa
<f4lc0n> to vendo que é criança
<Ursinha> o que é que tá havendo?
<f4lc0n> triste
<Rudolf> f4lc0n: mimimim
<Rudolf> hadoukeeeee
<Rudolf> Ursinha: sei de nada
<Leticia> uashuahsuhas
<Ursinha> vcs querem apanhar de mulher mesmo na frente de todo mundo?
<Ursinha> é isso?
<Rudolf> Ursinha: bate que eu gamo
<Ursinha> então é o seguinte
<Leticia> Rudolf, sempre que executo alguma tool pede a senha ):
<Leticia> Opa, foi kickado
<Ursinha> Leticia: em que posso ajuda-la? :)
<Leticia> Uso muitos softwares que pedem root, está ficando chat digitar a senha toda hora
<f4lc0n> valeu ursinha
<f4lc0n> ele tava enchendo ja o saco
<Ursinha> deixa quieto ele... conheço a peça
<Ursinha> mas aqui é canal de ubuntu
<f4lc0n> bicho chato da peste
<Ursinha> não gosta de ubuntu, o /quit é serventia do cliente de irc :)
<f4lc0n> entra aqui só pra atasanar
<f4lc0n> isso mesmo
<Ursinha> Leticia: então, é o seguinte
<fl0cker> Leticia: vai depender do grupo que tiver permissao no dispositivo... por exemplo: scanner
<Ursinha> Leticia: depende do que vc está querendo fazer... vc pode me dar um exemplo?
<Rudolf> meu coracao
<Rudolf> sem direção
<Rudolf> voando só por voar
<liberie> Ursinha: :*
<f4lc0n> aauhhahua
<f4lc0n> boa
<EduardeCalibal> flessa, aqela tela que passou antes parece um erro de acesso direto a memória.
<Ursinha> vá tomar banho na soda
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que tem uma opção para isso no wine.
<barna> valeu Ursinha!
<EduardeCalibal> aquela.
<Leticia> Ursinha, estudo SI uso muitas tools como w3af, nmap, Metasploit,
<Ursinha> barna: as ordens :)
<Ursinha> certo
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Ursinha> Leticia: o sudo expira em 15 minutos (acho)
<Ursinha> então se vc usar o sudo, ele não vai te pedir a senha por esse tempo
<Ursinha> se vc usar o mesmo terminal
<liberie> Ursinha: acho que menos
<Ursinha> vc tem a opção de alterar o arquivo de sudoers e falar que o seu usuario não precisa de senha quando usa-lo
<flessa> eduardeCaliba: opa, alguema ideia como resolver?
<Ursinha> mas eu acho meio feio
<EduardeCalibal> flessa, tem uma opção para isso no próprio wine.
<EduardeCalibal> Qual a versão do seu ai?
<Leticia> "meio feio"?
<liberie> me corrigindo sim para ubuntu e 15 min
<flessa> Leticia
<liberie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<flessa> isso que falaram de alterar o grupo pode funcionar
<Ursinha> Leticia: é, pq qq um pode fazer qualquer coisa com o seu usuario sem precisar da sua senha... caso vc largue o computador destrancado e algum malandro aparece
<Ursinha> apareça
<flessa> tive um problema assim tempos atras
<Leticia> Isso não é problema, ninguém mexe no meu computador
<flessa> meu backup tava so pra root
<Leticia> Tenho receio quanto aos acessos remotos, caso haja algum
<flessa> pra recopiar qq arquivo tinha que colocar senha
<flessa> talvez se vc alterar isso pra cada programa resolva
<flessa> vou relembrar como faz
<Leticia> Ursinha, então... modifico o sudoers file?
<Ursinha> Leticia: sim... vc pode usar o visudo
<EduardeCalibal> flessa, tem uma opção usando o winecfg para rodar com um desktop virtual.
<flessa> EduardeCalibal, wine é o .3.28 e uso ubuntu 11.10
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui eu configuro em 800x600 e costuma resolver alguns problemas que eu tive.
<Leticia> Como eu mudo? :P
<flessa> tentei fazer isso
<flessa> mas nao deu certo
<EduardeCalibal> Nas opções gráficas
<Leticia> sudo visudo?
<Ursinha> Leticia: é um comando que pede a senha de root e dai abre o editor de texto
<flessa> nao era isso nao
<flessa> era chmod
<flessa> algo assim
<EduardeCalibal> Tem outra opção sobre o direct3d
<flessa> vou pesquisar aqui
<fl0cker> Eh isso mesmo Leticia
<EduardeCalibal> Tem opção para por software e hardware, tenta alterar ali.
<Ursinha> Leticia: isso
<Leticia> Fazendo isso estarei mais vulneravel? :S
<Ursinha> Leticia: qualquer um que logar como vc terá acesso root
<fl0cker> Leticia: http://maestric.com/doc/unix/ubuntu_sudo_without_password
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<flessa> Eduarde a opção software nao existe no meu
<flessa> ou é hardware ou nada
<fl0cker> Leticia: Voce poderia tambem colocar somente os programas que utiliza para executar como root sem senha, mas teria que cadastrar todos!
<flessa> acho que como disseram antes o 11.10 nao da suporte à minha vga
<flessa> pois eh fl0cker era isso que eu tava pensando
<Leticia> Isso levaria tempo demais, e cada semana testo novas ferramentas
<flessa> era isso que eu fiz com meu backup quando pedia root
<EduardeCalibal> flessa, ele não mostra por software, ele mostra hardware ou none (software).
<flessa> ahh
<flessa> eu ja testei ambas
<EduardeCalibal> Sempre igual a falha?
<flessa> nao funcionou
<flessa> sim
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...  Tenta rodar por terminal para tentar coletar mensagens de erro.
<flessa> hmm
<flessa> blz
<EduardeCalibal> Uma curiosidade, quando uso o apt-get install eventualmente ele mostra as recomendações que não são dependências.  Existe algum parâmetro para instalar os opcionais automaticamente?
<EduardeCalibal> flessa, achei o seguinte comando no fórum do wine sobre outra versão do AOE: env WINEPREFIX="/home/andre/.wine" wine "C:\Arquivos de programas\Microsoft Games\Age of Empires II\Age2_X1\age2_x1.Exe"'-- -opengl'
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4184
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<flessa> no terminal ele nao monteou nenhum relatorio de erros
<flessa> vou tentar isso ai
<flessa> EduardeCalibal, tentei tudo que falaram.. nada deu certo :\
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<EduardeCalibal> Esse lance do opengl pode ser um parâmetro para o próprio jogo.
<EduardeCalibal> Alguns jogos antigos não rodavam bem com as versões novas do directx
<EduardeCalibal> Lembro de jogar no windows mesmo o command&Conquer e ele ficava se fechando.
<EduardeCalibal> Coisa do directx 4~6 que não prestavam.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tocar serviço aqui.  AFK
<jammav> Opa!
<jammav> Alguem pode me dar uma mãozinha aê?
<AKQJ10> galere, dica: ubuntu 11.10 consome 10% menos memória que o remix com a mesma configuração de hardware e as mesmas aplicações instaladas.
<AKQJ10> jammav, depende, gritaê se for rapidinho rola
<jammav> execultar o comando "modprobe r43" no terminal automático.
<jammav> Um brodar aqui tima me encinado.
<jammav> Mas tive que reestalar o S.O. linux e perdi.
<jammav> Infelizmente não salvei o ecinamento.
<jammav> Rrsrsrs... "tinha" "re-instalar"
<AKQJ10> sudo modprobe r43
<jammav> Isso...
<Monarquista> AKQJ10: "remix"...?
<jammav> Mas toda vez que eu reinicio o computador ele esta com a plca wireless desligada.
<jammav> Ai teno que abrir o terminal.
<jammav> entrar com root e digitar o comando "
<jammav> Na verdade não entro como root.
<jammav> Digito o "sudo modprobe b43".
<jammav> E a senha em seguida.
<AKQJ10> Monarquista, sim, remix, uma "modificação" que rolava por aí pra netbooks
<AKQJ10> jammav, sim, exatamente isso
<AKQJ10> mas é b43 ou r43?
<AKQJ10> wireless?
<jammav> b43...
<AKQJ10> b43..
<Monarquista> a sim...
<Monarquista> agora tendi.
<UdontKnow> ae
<AKQJ10> é.. executa o sudo modprobe b53
<AKQJ10> jammav, executa `sudo modprobe b53`
<AKQJ10> galera
<AKQJ10> fui
<jammav> b53?
<jammav> Mas minh plac é a b4306
<jammav> Das antiga!!!
<barna> jammav, 1 seg, to em reunião! ja te ajudo!
<jammav> Please!!!
<jammav> Rsrsrsrsrsrsrsrs...
<jammav> Quem sabe o arquivo que se coloca os comando para que estes executem automatico no terminal na iniciação do sistema?
<jammav> Please!!!
<lulamolusco> jammav a forma correta eh no init.d
<lulamolusco> cria um arquivo lá dentro com teu comando
<lulamolusco> e adiciona ele com update-rc.d
<UdontKnow> jammav: afinal, e no terminal, no sistema ou no que?
<UdontKnow> jammav: o que vc quer?
<jammav> Um brodar a uns dia atras me encinou.
<UdontKnow> lulamolusco: e mais complexo que isso, tem estrutura pra escrever :)
<jammav> Só que com eu tava fazndo um monte de tentativas aqui pra instalar a plca wireless broadcom b4306.
<lulamolusco> só os start e stop
<jammav> Tive que re-instalar o sistema todo.
<lulamolusco> jammav mete o comando dentro de /etc/rc.local
<jammav> soque eu vacilei e apaguei o arquivo de texto que tinha mostrando como se fazia.
<jammav> Belê!!!
<jammav> Vou tentar!!!
<jammav> Obrigaduuu!!!
<lulamolusco> feito!
<UdontKnow> quanta gambiarra :(
<xispirito> tem que ver meus scripts lol
<UdontKnow> as pessoas deveriam ler pra entender e fazer do jeito certo ...
<jammav> UdontKnow, qual seria o jeito certo?
<jammav> Eu já tentei de tudo.
<jammav> Fiquei dias na internet e nada.
<lulamolusco> UdontKnow, cola o link d eum paper ae q ele igual n vai ler, provavelmente vai pedir em outro canal : )
<jammav> Lulamolusco, este é o mesmo jeito que o brodar tinha me encinado.
<jammav> Valeu brodar!!!
<lulamolusco> feito
<lulamolusco> UdontKnow ou dá umas aulas sobre lsb e shell script ae pra fazer via init.d
<jammav> Vou reiniciar o not.
<lulamolusco> : ]
<jammav> Mas é o mesmo...
<jammav> Vai dar certo!
<jammav> Um momento.
<lulamolusco> jammav vai sim fi
<lulamolusco> xd
<jammav_> lsd e shell script?!
<jammav_> Vou estudar isso ai...
<jammav_> Valeu as dicas!
<xispirito> lsd?
<xispirito> lol
<lulamolusco> lsb migão
<xispirito> eu sei eu sei
<ffr76> boa tarde
<ProgCibernox> Boa noite
<ffr76> !ping
<leo_BH_ubuntu> opa
<leo_BH_ubuntu> alguem ai ???
<xGrind> eae
<leo_BH_ubuntu> oupa
<leo_BH_ubuntu> tem gente viva ai !!!
<leo_BH_ubuntu> bakana
<leo_BH_ubuntu> rsrs
<UdontKnow> leo_BH_ubuntu: nao, so tem bots aqui
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-23
<Celsinho> Oiex!
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> my niver!
<xGrind> Celsinho; parabens man \o
<Celsinho> xGrind, obrigado!
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> o/
<feiosoo> ola
<feiosoo> alguem on?
<feiosoo> Ursinha
<feiosoo> ola
<feiosoo> amor
<tmds> feiosoo: uma dica: use tor.
<Aprendiz_> bom dia
<InvaderZim> alguem sabe pq nao tem aparecido os previews de imagem e pdf no unity? no deskto e nautilus, só fica um relogio no arquivo...
<adorilson> bom dia
<adorilson> senhores, qual software posso usar para fazer anotações em arquivos PDF ?
<Monarquista> adorilson: o propio broffice tem um programainha pra iddo...
<Monarquista> adorilson: http://hamacker.wordpress.com/ubuntu-perfeito/ubuntu-perfeito-faca-voce-mesmo/openoffice-ideal/
<Monarquista> adorilson: de uma olhada ai, tem o que você quer eu acho...
<adorilson> Monarquista: blz. vou ver
<adorilson> Monarquista: é, o Draw até q importa o PDF, mas não fica uma coisa muito prática
<adorilson> eu não preciso nem de editar, é apenas para fazer anotações memso
<Monarquista> a sim, então caso ache algo mais simples, lhe digo...
<Monarquista> um..
<Monarquista> caso ache lhe digo se não tiver achado antes...
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com uma dúvida sobre o firefox.  Quanto alguém cria uma página com iframe e metade dele fica fora da janela as barras de rolagem não aparecem...  Existe uma forma de resolver isso?
<FernandoBasso> No css.
<EduardeCalibal> Oi?
<FernandoBasso> A propriedade "overflow" se não me engano.
<FernandoBasso> oi.
<EduardeCalibal> Você fala do código css?
<FernandoBasso> Tem as opções hidden, visible, etc...
<EduardeCalibal> Falo de evitar que páginas façam isso e não de fazer uma página evitando isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Quero configurar o navegador para evitar o problema.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou para ver a borda dos iframes e arrastar eles.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<FernandoBasso> Ah, no navegador eu não sei.
<FernandoBasso> Mas acho que dá pra aplicar css próprio nas paginas que acessamos, mas nunca cheguei a estudar isso.
<FernandoBasso> Alguma extensão talvez, ou o firebug.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que li algo sobre isso, mas acho que pode ser mais perigo alterar uma página desconhecida do que tentar alterar meramente um frame.
<EduardeCalibal> De qualquer forma valeu pela ajuda.  Estou aqui procurando por complementos neste momento.
<FernandoBasso> Boa sorte.
<Lero_X> Olá
<EduardeCalibal> Complemento frameext, ele adiciona opções ao menu de frames, uma delas é "misturar frame a página" e as barras de rolagem surgem.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.
<Lero_X> [root@server1 Unreal3.2]# make
<Lero_X> -bash: make: command not found
<Lero_X> minha shell esta sem comando make
<Lero_X> alguem sabe me dizer porque disso?
<FernandoBasso> Lero_X: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Lero_X> Obrigado FernandoBasso
<Lero_X> [root@server1 Unreal3.2]# sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Lero_X> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<Lero_X> [root@server1 Unreal3.2]#
<FernandoBasso> Lero_X: Ah, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<FernandoBasso> ou --install, não lembro agora.
<Lero_X> [root@server1 Unreal3.2]# sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Lero_X> sudo: apt-get: command not found
<Lero_X> [root@server1 Unreal3.2]#
<FernandoBasso> Nossa! Desinstalaram o apt-get do sistema?
<FernandoBasso> Vai pela central de programas então.
<Lero_X> ja veio assim
<Lero_X> como chego lá, pode me ajudar, sou iniciante?
<Lero_X> como chego lá, pode me ajudar, sou iniciante.
<FernandoBasso> Está usando o ubuntu normal ou o kubuntu, ou algum outro?
<default__> vc ta usando qual versao
<Lero_X> CentOS
<FernandoBasso> A propósito, que você quer com o make?
<FernandoBasso> Ah, CentOS não é ubuntu e é lógico que não vai ter apt-get ou aptitude.
<lecram_wise> tarde galera
<FernandoBasso> No CentOS acho que é su -c 'yum install nome_do_programa'
<lecram_wise> caramba, estava meses sem entrar no irc
<FernandoBasso> lecram_wise: Boa tarde.
<Lero_X> CentOS CentOS 6.0-32
<Lero_X> FernandoBasso ta ai mano
<Lero_X> CentOS CentOS 6.0-32
<Lero_X> esse ta instalado na shell
<FernandoBasso> Lero_X: /join #CentOS-br
<Lero_X> Obrigado
<Lero_X> FernandoBasso
<Lero_X> nao consegui nada la
<Lero_X> =/
<FernandoBasso> :/
<Lero_X> entendes de centos nada?
<Lero_X> o suporte do site me passou isso olha só
<FernandoBasso> Lero_X: tenta isso: su -c 'yum list make'
<Lero_X> opaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Lero_X> deu
<Lero_X> ta carregando aqui
<Lero_X> sera que funcionou?
<FernandoBasso> su -c 'yum install make'
<Lero_X> pode cre
<FernandoBasso> Não. O primeiro comando é só pra procurar por um programa.
<Lero_X> beleza pura
<Lero_X> mermao
<Lero_X> tu é foda
<Lero_X> FernandoBasso
<FernandoBasso> O segundo sim é pra instalar.
<Lero_X> porra valeu mermao
<Lero_X> :)
<FernandoBasso> Sim, eu sou o melhor.
<Lero_X> porra valeu cara, obrigado mesmo !
<FernandoBasso> A minha mãe sempre dizia desde pequeno que eu era fofinho e bonitinho tmabém
<Lero_X> hahahahaha
<Lero_X> kkkkkkkkkk
<Lero_X> :)
<FernandoBasso> Então, eu sou foda e bonito.
<FernandoBasso> uhauhauha
<FernandoBasso> Foda nada.
<FernandoBasso> http://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/yum/sn-managing-packages.html#sn-yum-installing-withrepositories
<FernandoBasso> Só olhei aqui.
<FernandoBasso> Eu não conheço o yum.
<Lero_X> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Lero_X> beleza pura
<Lero_X> agora sim
<Lero_X> pqp
<Lero_X> esse loco é foda
<Lero_X> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<FernandoBasso> hahaha
<Lero_X> kkkkkkkkk
<FernandoBasso> Uso o jabber e o gtalk.
<FernandoBasso> FernandoBasso.br@gmail.com
<FernandoBasso> fernandobasso@jabber.org
<FlavioTrashPunk>  http://lorea.org -> n-1    n-1.cc  ?  ALGUEM AI USA O CHAT DO N-1.CC  ACABEI DE HABILITAR.. mais nao sei como usar.. aguem pode ajudar.. vamo testar ..
<FlavioTrashPunk>  http://lorea.org -> n-1    n-1.cc  ?  ALGUEM AI USA O CHAT DO N-1.CC  ACABEI DE HABILITAR.. mais nao sei como usar.. aguem pode ajudar.. vamo testar ..
<RxDx> alguem programa em C pode me dar uma ajuda?
<barna> RxDx, manda a pergunta, quem souber vai lhe responder!
<RxDx> http://pastebin.com/JgbYjP3m
<RxDx> da dando segmentation fault na linha 36
<RxDx> na var ptr[0]
<barna> RxDx, vc pode entrar nos canais #c (ingles) ou #c-br (portugues)! são canais de suporte em C!
<RxDx> barna, acabaram de resolver meu problema la heauieuhaiae
<RxDx> valeu :)
<barna> RxDx, blz, num tinha visto q vc ja tava lá!
<ProgCibernox> Boa noite
<xGrind> boa
<barna> noite
<ProgCibernox> pessoal , leiam este artigo falando sobre reduziro uso de ram quando o firefox estiver minimizado,aumentar a velocdade do fire fox e limite do uso de ram.... sera q e possivel msm ?
<ProgCibernox> http://forum.clubedohardware.com.br/dicas-truques-legais/871172
<ProgCibernox> encontrei na net
<xGrind> vamos ver :D
<Katador> boa tarde
<Katador> alguem sabe uma ferramenta para converter pdf pro broffice?
<barna> ProgCibernox, parece intereçante! o about:config eu ja usei varias vezes pra mudar coisas, e funfa!
<barna> Katador, vou pesquisar!
<ProgCibernox> que legal
<Katador> barna: to pesquisando aqui tbm
<ProgCibernox> achei interresante
<Katador> nem esquenta
<barna> Katador, acho q vc pode abrir o arquivo no broffice e salvar como odf depois! http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Editando-PDF-com-o-Broffice.org-Draw
<barna> Katador, http://diversosassuntosbrasil.blogspot.com/2008/12/abrir-pdf-no-broffice-ou-openoffice-30.html
<Katador> eu ja tentei, mas erro
<Katador> a adobe disponibiliza uma ferramenta, cara pacas, pra faze isso
<Katador> mas noa to afim de pagar nao..... sai do windows por causa disso
<dudemelo> Katador: http://www.pdfonline.com/pdf-to-word-converter/
<barna> num tem um programa q edite pdf? vc num pode dar um copiar e colar no broffice?
<Katador> barna:  eu trabalho com telecomunicaçoes, ai mexo muito com analises de contas telefonicas
<andersoncarlos83> boa noite, estou usando o amsn e não consigo receber iamgem de camera dos contatos do hotmail existe algum outro programa que eu possa usar?
<Katador> a maioria vem em pdf, queria um meio de importar elas pro "excel" pra fazer os calculos
<dudemelo> andersoncarlos83: emesene
<andersoncarlos83> dudemelo: vlw
<andersoncarlos83> vou testar
<andersoncarlos83> abraço
<Katador> andersoncarlos83:  eu to usando o empathy e funciona a webcam legal
<andersoncarlos83> Katador: no hotmail?
<Katador> sim
<dudemelo> o0
<Katador> no emessene eu nao consegui
<Katador> tenta os dois
<dudemelo> empathy num tem suporte nem para arquivo ;x
<andersoncarlos83> ok
<barna> andersoncarlos83, eu uso o pigdin, q acessa todas os tipos de conta! gtalk, msn, yahoo talk, skype, facebook chat etc....
<Katador> hauhauhauah dudemelo
<Katador> empathye eh um lixo mesmo
<dudemelo> pode cre
<Katador> so uso ele pŕa webcam
<dudemelo> tbm uso esse lixo ;x
<Katador> no mais uso pidgin
<Katador> :D
<andersoncarlos83> eu uso o pidgin
<andersoncarlos83> mas para o msn num tem suporte a cam
<Katador> pois eh
<Katador> tenta o empathy
<dudemelo> andersoncarlos83: o pidgin transfere arquivo por msn?
<andersoncarlos83> nao que eu saiba
<dudemelo> tenso :(
<andersoncarlos83> sempre que tentam me mandar eu nu mvejo
<dudemelo> vc consegue mandar?
<barna> tem a opção, num sei se funfa!
<andersoncarlos83> qual?
<barna> pidgin
<andersoncarlos83> num funciona camera no msn pelo pidgin
<dudemelo> andersoncarlos83: tu ta plugado aqui por qual? empathy?
<xGrind> eu consigo usar transferencia pelo pidgin só qndo uso msn pecan
<andersoncarlos83> pidgin
<xGrind> empathy da pra usar webcam?
<dudemelo> xGrind: consegue transferir arquivo por msn com pidgin?
<xGrind> dudemelo usando msn peca sim
<Katador> xGrind:  eu uso web cam no empathy, na rede msn
<xGrind> pecan
<dudemelo> hm
<Katador> sem problema
<Katador> levei uma semana pra fazer funcionar
<xGrind> http://xgrind.webnode.com.br/news/corrigindo-problemas-no-pidgin/
<Katador> hauahuahaua
<xGrind> Katador; mas roda normal?
<Katador> sim
<Katador> sem travar sem nada
<xGrind> consegui arrumar a parada da cam no skype. nessa versao do ubuntu ele ta bugado
<xGrind> mas fica rosa ;/
<dudemelo> o skype fica bugado aqui,.. se fechar ele..
<dudemelo> ele some
<dudemelo> asdufhdf
<dudemelo> só desliga com kill
<xGrind> some? como assim?
<dudemelo> num vai para nem um lugar
<xGrind> olhae http://xgrind.webnode.com.br/news/corrigindo-problemas-no-pidgin/
<dudemelo> tenho que dar kill para poder abrir novamente
<dudemelo> pq quando fecha era para ir para a barra..
<dudemelo> e não vai
<dudemelo> simplesmente some
<dudemelo> tenso ;x
<dudemelo> quando eu esqueco.. tenho que dar kill no processo e abrir novamente
<andersoncarlos83> o emesene ta faz uma cara e num entra....rs
<andersoncarlos83> é brincadeira
<andersoncarlos83> coloquei usuario e senha e num vai
<andersoncarlos83> uhauhahuauha
<xGrind> andersoncarlos83; liberaram uma nova versao do emesene
<andersoncarlos83> eu acabei de instalar ele
<andersoncarlos83> pela central de prog do ubuntu
<xGrind> dae corrigiram esse negocio do protocolo. mas só atualiza por ppa
<andersoncarlos83> como faço isso?
<xGrind> http://blog.emesene.org/2011/11/emesene-21111.html
<xGrind> o empathy nao mostra a lista de contatos o.O
<dudemelo> tenta dar um upgrade
<dudemelo> apt-get upgrade
<ProgCibernox> Voltei
<ProgCibernox> O emesene ta funcionando bem
<ProgCibernox> sem contar com o visual mais clean
<dudemelo> acho muito feio o visual do emesene
<dudemelo> o mais simpatico é o empathy bem limpo
<dudemelo> sem frufru
<ProgCibernox> cara na verdade nunca usei o empaty usava o amsn
<xGrind> pidgin é melhor
<ProgCibernox> nao gosto da interface do amsn e muito pesada
<xGrind> nao da pra enviar minha cam? só receber?
<xGrind> amsn é o pior
<Katador> xGrind:
<Katador> pidgin eh o melhor que existe para mensagens
<Katador> porem nao tem suporte a video na rede msn
<ProgCibernox> deixa eu ver a interface dele
<Katador> o amsn e emesene eu nao consegui configura a cam
<Katador> porem no empathy, mesmo sendo pesado
<Katador> e com os bugs e tals, ta rolando a cam aqui
<Katador> com rede msn
<ProgCibernox> Cara, gostei da interface do pigdin
<xGrind> Katador; manda print ae
<xGrind> nao consigo enviar a cam
<Katador> preciso faze os print primeiro
<Katador> ahuahaua
<Katador> vo acha alguem aqui
<Katador> um min
<Katador> xGrind:
<Katador> qual teu email?
<xGrind> michael-xgrind@hotmail.com
<ProgCibernox> Cara o pigdin tem um pacote de 30 plugins adicionais pela central de programas ubuntu
<ProgCibernox> pidgin-plugin-pack 2.6.3-2
<Katador> xGrind:  mandei um email, com um print de uma conversa minha com empathy e usando cam
<xGrind> vo la ve ;D
<Katador> alguem sabe um servidor pra upload de imagens?
<Katador> nao lembro nenhum
<xGrind> imageshack.us
<Katador> xGrind:  viagei cara
<andersoncarlos83> tipo esse
<andersoncarlos83> http://imageshack.us/
<andersoncarlos83> ?
<Katador> mandei imagem do batepapo uol
<Katador> hauahuaha
<Katador> agora que notei
<xGrind> ainda usa bate papo do uol?
<xGrind> kk
<Katador> nao tinha nada com suporte a video
<Katador> tava usando o uol pra bate papo com a namorada
<xGrind> da pra usar webcam no uol agora?
<xGrind> nem sabia
<Katador> sim
<Katador> tem um espaço lah
<Katador> que funciona, mas vc tem que liberar o flash
<Katador> eh meio cmplicado, mas funciona
<xGrind> kata; kd o print? :D
<ProgCibernox> Cara o pigdin nao exibe a foto das caonversas
<xGrind> ProgCibernox; instala o msn pecan q mostra
<Katador> xGrind: preciso de alguem on no msn pra abrir web
<Katador> kkkkkk
<xGrind> foto e emoticon
<xGrind> Katador; me add ae ;D
<ProgCibernox> msn pecan e plugin ?
<xGrind> ProgCibernox; plugin. dae vc vai usar protocolo do wlm em vez do msn
<xGrind> http://xgrind.webnode.com.br/news/corrigindo-problemas-no-pidgin/
<ProgCibernox> thx
<ProgCibernox> Muito obrigao grind
<xGrind> de nada \o
<ProgCibernox> instalandoooh
<Katador> xGrind:
<Katador> abri uns aqui
<Katador> vo por no upload
<Katador> um min
<ProgCibernox> Vcs conhecem aquele joguinho mine craft ?
<ProgCibernox> ta uma febre isso dai
<ProgCibernox> so entra no youtube e essta como top
<Katador> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/capturadetelaem20111123.png/
<xGrind> Katador mas cam dos outros ne?
<Katador> xGrind:  tava conversando com video, porem como meu pidgin tbm tava aberto no msn, nao consegui enviar video
<xGrind> nao da pra enviar a sua
<xGrind> eu nao consegui enviar a minha
<Katador> eu consigo
<xGrind> só aparece a dos outros
<Katador> ja enviei
<Katador> vo te adiciona
<ProgCibernox> xgrind:funcinou
<xGrind> \o
<xGrind> ProgCibernox; sempre instalo ele. foda q na central ainda e' o 1.2 e nao funciona mais
<ProgCibernox> e dificil
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<ProgCibernox> agora vou tentar rodar uns heavymetal num mp3 player aki
<ProgCibernox> nunca rodei mp3 no ubuntu kkkk
<ProgCibernox> inacreditavel
<Katador> hauahauha
<Katador> rox
<Katador> eu ultimamente so to usando o radiotray
<Katador> pc novo, nao tem nenhuma musica
<Katador> hauahuaha
<xGrind> o loco kk
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<xGrind> eu convertei tudo pra .oga
<ProgCibernox> baixei o gmusicbrouser
<ProgCibernox> browser
<Katador> rox
<ProgCibernox> diga
<xGrind> Katador; testa la
<xGrind> eu uso esse no xubuntu
<Katador> xGrind:
<Katador> oq?
<Katador> a web cam?
<xGrind> e'
<Katador> pera um min entao
<Katador> preciso desloga do pidgin e loga no empathy
<Katador> hauhaa
<ProgCibernox> ixi
<ProgCibernox> naum rodo :P
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<Katador> hauahuaha
<Katador> coloco os codecs?
<ProgCibernox> como eu poderia esquecer...? kkkkk
<Katador> hauhaa
<Katador> xGrind: conecta lah
<xGrind> Katador; ja to la
<ProgCibernox> vcs saberm algum linha de comando para baixar o codec de mp3 ?o codec da central esta muito extenso
<xGrind> nem sei
<Katador> xGrind:  pra mim vc ta off
<Katador> hauhaua
<xGrind> procura por lame
<ProgCibernox> ok
<ProgCibernox> baixei o gs streamer
<Katador> alguem ja converteu pdf pro broffice calc?
<ProgCibernox> vc a precisando converter ?
<ProgCibernox> VC conece o foxkit reader ?
<Katador> ProgCibernox:  eh que preciso fazer umas analizes
<Katador> em umas contas de telefones
<Katador> por isso preciso importar elas
<Katador> pro brcalc
<Katador> converter o arquivo
<ProgCibernox> intaum
<ProgCibernox> faca manualmente
<ProgCibernox> faça
<ProgCibernox> use o foxkit reader
<ProgCibernox> aperte t e copie os dados
<Katador> nem
<ProgCibernox> e depois lança no brcalc
<Katador> imagina uma conta con 150 paginas
<Katador> hauahuaha
<ProgCibernox> vc quer um meio automatizado intaum
<ProgCibernox> 150 e meio dificil
<Katador> ProgCibernox: algo que convertece o arquivo inteiro
<ProgCibernox> deixe me ver se consigo encontrar um meio
<Katador> depois eu so fazia os calculos
<Katador> eu to procurando
<Katador> eh dificil cara
<ProgCibernox> fique tranquilo vamos achar uma soluçao
<Katador> trabalho com telecomunicaçoes
<Katador> setor empresarial, ai sempre preciso analisar essas contas
<Katador> digita manualmente eh meio complicado
<ProgCibernox> tem como vc abrir em draw
<ProgCibernox> nao emcalc
<ProgCibernox> SERVE? em draw ?
<Katador> eu tentei
<Katador> ]mas deu erro
<Katador> ele abre um monte de erro
<ProgCibernox> http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/pdfimport
<Katador> impossil decifrar
<ProgCibernox> e esse plugin aki ?
<Katador> sim
<ProgCibernox> hum...
<ProgCibernox> o problema q o modulo de saida do pdf e em imagem e nao em txt
<ProgCibernox> cara serve .doc ?
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<ProgCibernox> BOA noite
<dudemelo> noite
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-24
<jammav> Beleza moçada!
<jammav> Boa noite!!!
<dudemelo> noite
<ProgCibernox> Fala
<ProgCibernox> !!!
<ProgCibernox> noite
<jammav> u to aqui mais uma vez tentando fazer um coisa, e não acho tutorial em lugar nem um.
<jammav> Eu como iniciante linux, sempre tenho achado respostas maravilhosas aqui...
<jammav> Então aqui estou de novo.
<jammav> Instalei o LMMS.
<jammav> "Linux MultiMedia Studio"
<jammav> Estou aprendendo a usar ainda.
<ProgCibernox> criador de musicas tecno em pista
<ProgCibernox> ja usei
<jammav> O que eu estava tentando fazer é criar um icone de inicialização para ele.
<jammav> Eu só inicio via terminal este programa.
<ProgCibernox> Qual distribiuçao do linux vc usa ?
<jammav> Queria umas dicas..
<jammav> kubuntu
<jammav> Mas tudo que roda no ubuntu tem rodado no kunbuntu.
<jammav> So tem que instalar uns aplicativos gnome.
<jammav> Rsrsrsrsrsrs...
<ProgCibernox> vc ta  somente querendo criar um lançador nao eh ?
<jammav> Isso!
<jammav> Deve ser maior simples!
<jammav> Mas eu queria saber da forma coreta saca.
<jammav> Sem gambiarras.
<tdruiva> Boa noite :)
<ProgCibernox> one second
<jammav> Boa!
<jammav> Valeu irmão ProCibernox!
<jammav> Um dia sonho em poder contribuir para o linux.
<tdruiva> helpzinho please, preciso me adicionar um grupo ao meu usuário, #comofaz?
<jammav> tdruiva, vai logo a cima do painel xchat e clik no Network.
<jammav> Então vai em channel.
<jammav> Escreve o nome do canal ou busque por ele.
<jammav> Mais te aviso logo...
<tdruiva> nope, rsrsrs
<jammav> tem canal pra caramba!
<jammav> Desculpe...
<jammav> Não era isso?
<tdruiva> user ubuntu, em meu pc, estou configurando o ambiente de desenvolvimento, ai já foi criado o grupo apache
<jammav> Foi mau!
<chronossc> tdruiva: sudo gpasswd -a seusuario grupo
<tdruiva> :D
<tdruiva> brigadinhu
<tdruiva> ;)
<chronos> np
<jammav> Nossa... Eu sou um bebê aqui...
<jammav> Rsrsrsrsrsrsrs...
<chronos> derepente nós q somos velhos d+..
<dudemelo> tdruiva: programa em que?
<tdruiva> C#, Asp, mudando pra python e começando a brincar com PHP
<sistematico> tdruiva: Não brinque, PHP é coisa séria.
<ProgCibernox> jammav seu ambiente e o KDE ?
<jammav> Isso.
<jammav> Kubuntu
<tdruiva> opa, sim, claro ;)
<ProgCibernox> quase resolvido
<ProgCibernox> mais um segundo
<chronos> falando de kubuntu... alguém ai já rodou kubuntu em um chip Atom d525 + NVIDIA ION
<chronos> ?
<chronos> to falando das Zotac Zbox especificamente
<dudemelo> tdruiva: mudança radical
<sistematico> Já rodei Ubuntu no meu bichinho virtual, mas nada tão ambicioso assim.
<sistematico> :D
<chronos> nao eh ambicioso...
<chronos> eh só um pc + capado
<tdruiva> dudemelo um cadiquinho viu :D, entrei em um projeto novo, e também já estava querendo vê-las a  um tempinho
<jammav> Eu tô rodando o Kubuntu 11.10 em um hp pavilion ze4900 com 1 giga e tá perfeito.
<chronos> nao sei qual o proc desse ai
<dudemelo> tdruiva: tem portifa?
<jammav> celeron M 1.3GHz
 * chronos that hurts
<sistematico> chronos: Porque não usa o CrunchBang ao invés do Ubuntu?
<tdruiva> dudemelo, ainda não meu caro, comecei a muito pouco tempo
<dudemelo> entendo
<ProgCibernox> JAMMAV vc sabe montar um arquivo.desktop ?
<jammav> ProgCibernox, não sei.
<chronos> sistematico: nao conhecia.
<jammav> Como seria?
<ProgCibernox> ....vou ver se consigo achar um resumo aki
<chronos> sistematico: btw, amo openbox, mas é pra ficar na sala, no lugar de um blueray player / HTPC / MediaCenter
<chronos> facilidades são uteis
<sistematico> chronos: Eu acho que é bom, eu nunca usei, mas gostaria.
<chronos> ah openbox era a única coisa que me fazia conseguir usar gnome (rofl)
<chronos> qdo rodava gentoo num semprom 1.2
<sistematico> Gnome + OpenBox?
<chronos> eh
<chronos> em vez do metacity, openbox
<chronos> isso no gnome 2.x
<sistematico> Ah, mas o CrunchBang é só o OpenBox, sem Gnome.
<sistematico> Eu sei, mas eu curto só o OpenBox mesmo.
<sistematico> Fica extremamente leve e rápido.
<chronos> eu sei.
<sistematico> Qualquer S.O.
<chronos> eu acabei rodando XFCE lá
<sistematico> chronos: Gosto bastante, estou usando ele agora.
<chronos> pra facilitar configurar qq coisa se precisar, principalmente o pulseaudio.
<ProgCibernox> jammav
<ProgCibernox> jammav http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/aMSN-configurando-atalho-na-area-de-trabalho-do-KDE
<chronos> e o XBMC em cima do XFCE
<sistematico> chronos: Achei que o Gnome Shell não ficou muito legal :\
<ProgCibernox> olhao link
<chronos> agree
<chronos> ja nao era mto legal, ficou pior
<jammav> To na pg...
<ProgCibernox> jammav ai esta usando o amsn como exemplo
<jammav> Valeu...
<sistematico> Ah, o Gnome 2.x era 10.
<jammav> daqui a pouco volto!
<chronos> MAS, todo mundo disse isso do KDE 4 no começo tbm sistematico... let's wait
<ProgCibernox> ok flw
<Katador> xGrind:  ta ae?
<xGrind> Katador to
<xGrind> agora apareceu no pidgin q vc tava bloqueado kk
<sistematico> é
<Katador> hauhauahaa
<ProgCibernox> katador conseguiu converter ?
<Katador> xGrind:  tu apareceu online
<Katador> ProgCibernox: to fazendo alguns testes
<ProgCibernox> ok blza
<Katador> mas consego converte direto pro calc
<Katador> so vem com erros
<Katador> ainda vo faze alguns testes
<ProgCibernox> muitos erros ou pouca coisa ?
<jammav> ProgCibernox, não tem esta opção de criar novo nem nada parecido.
<ProgCibernox> hummmm
<jammav> Tem só execultar comando.
<jammav> E outars coisa que não tem nada haver.
<L88os> boa noite
<jammav> Boa!
<ProgCibernox> jammav  o botao direito  na area de trabalho e seleciona criar novo
<jammav> Eu estou com o kubuntu 11.10
<jammav> Não tem esta opção.
<L88os> alguem ai usa o gnome 3?
<ProgCibernox> 0.- ixi
<jammav> Tem:
<jammav> Execultar comando
<jammav> Atividades
<jammav> Desbloquear  Widget
<jammav> Bloquear tela
<jammav> Sair
<xGrind> da pra converter pra pdf pelo proprio libreoffice
<ProgCibernox> hum... cara vc ja tentou copiar o executavel do programa na pasta q vc instalou
<jammav> Configurações da área de trabalho
<sistematico> jammav: Aperta ALT+F2 depois kedit ~/Desktop/atalho.desktop e insere as linhas necessárias.
<ProgCibernox> <xGrind> ele quer pdf para calc eu ate consegui achar uma solução mais esta com erros
<jammav> Vou tentar achar a pasta que instalou.
<sistematico> :P
<xGrind> tendi
<ProgCibernox> pronto o sistematico ja passo a dica
<sistematico> jammav: Ou senão: ln -s /caminho/programa ~/Desktop/
<sistematico> :P
<jammav> Quais seriam as linhas nescessaria.
<jammav> O endereço do execultavel?
<ProgCibernox> jammav para editar o arquivo.desktop e mais ou menos assim   http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Criando-atalhos-%28arquivos-*.desktop%29-manualmente-no-KDE-Gnome-e-XFCE
<jammav> Belê, vou ler!
<jammav> Até!
<ProgCibernox> ok
<xGrind> tem sim
<xGrind> pdfedit
<sistematico> jammav: http://paste.ubuntu.com/747735/
<sistematico> jammav: Só que tem que mudar os nomes e caminhos, óbvio.
<xGrind> depois q abrir o pdf clica em tools, pdf to xml
<ProgCibernox> xml acho q vai dar menos erros msm
<ProgCibernox> boa dica
<sistematico> Vou sair.
<sistematico> Abraços.
<ProgCibernox> falow sis
<ProgCibernox> tematico
<xGrind> \o
<ProgCibernox> o/
<jammav> ProgCibernox, tem alguma dica de como acho o diretório que instalei o lmms?
<ProgCibernox> como vc abre ele pelo terminal ?
<ProgCibernox> jammav tenta procurar no /usr/share e a pasta do programa
<ProgCibernox> tenta procurar o programa
<ProgCibernox> bom pessoal acho q eu vo nessa
<ProgCibernox> Boa noite a todos e falou
<jammav> Abraço!
<jammav> Valeu a força mano!
 * Patricia Buongiorno buona notte, o qualsiasi altra cosa :D
<jammav> Boa noite!
<Patricia> rodr1go, :D is on?
<L88os> alguem ai usa gnome 3
<L88os> ?
<Katador> jammav:  achei o que queria
<Katador> ?
<jammav> Katador!
<jammav> Eu estou aqui fritando!!!
<jammav> Não acho o arquivo lmms.sh ou o lmms.BIN ou o que for...
<xispirito> cacete, que diferença de audio do alsa pro oss
<jammav> Queria muito poder criar um ícone executável do lmms.
<jammav> Mas tá foca no Kubuntu 11.10.
<jammav> Ops"
<xispirito> você quer cirar um atalho?
<jammav> Rsrsrsrsrsrsrs...
<xispirito> #criar
<jammav> Foda!
<jammav> Isso!
<jammav> Ele só execulta via terminal.
<xispirito> cara, olha aqueles arquivos em /usr/share/applications
<jammav> Até os projetos só abrem via terminal.
<xispirito> é só fazer um do lmms
<jammav> Como eu acho lá?
<jammav> como seira?
<jammav> lmms.sh?
<xispirito> vai nesta pasta, /usr/share/applications, tem um monte de .desktop lá
<xispirito> pega um e edita pro lmms
<xispirito> não tem nada pronto lá
<jammav> Hummm...
<jammav> Tem sim!!!
<jammav> Vou tentar fazer isso mano xispirito.
<jammav> Valeu!
<xispirito> massa
<Yutaka> lol
<Yutaka> facinho
<L88os> xispirito
<Yutaka> Exec=appquevcquer
<L88os> sabe alguma coisa sobre gnome?
<Yutaka> Icon=iconequevocequer
<xispirito> L88os, o suficiente para usá-lo =)
<L88os> xispirito: se eu adicionar o ppa do gnome 3 e atualizar o sistema pode ocorrer algum problema com meu unity?
<xispirito> acredito que ocorra
<xispirito> pois muda a versão
<xispirito> pode ser que com a nova versão o unity não suba
<Yutaka> http://paste.archlinux-br.org/1866 jammav
<Yutaka> um exemplo ;)
<jammav> xispirito, como que edita estes arquivos?
<xispirito> jammav, normal, com um editor de texto ascii
<jammav> E como copio um deles com outro nome?
<xispirito> isso
<L88os> então seria obrigado a usar o gnome 3 pra sempre?
<jammav> Ai ai ai...
<xispirito> L88os, hipoteticamente, até o unity ser compativel com esta versão nova
<jammav> Nem conheco...
<jammav> Rsrsrsrsrsrsrs...
<xispirito> jammav, copia ele com o nome lmms.desktop
<jammav> Será que eu já tenho este aplicativo instalado aqui?
<xispirito> e edita com os dados do lmms
<xispirito> edita com qualquer editor de texto
<xispirito> menos office
<L88os> xispirito: tem como reverter?
<jammav> Estes dados, seria o local onde a pasta esta e pronto ou teria que indicar arquivos expecificos?
<xispirito> jammav, isso
<xispirito> L88os, sempre tem, mas é trabalhoso
<jammav> Ok!
<jammav> Vou tntar com o gedit.
<xispirito> Yutaka, que conta de novo?
<L88os> blz
<jammav> Será que rola xispirito?
<L88os> vou esperar a versão 12.04
<xispirito> jammav, vai que dá
<Yutaka> xispirito: meu antigo vm acabou de falhar depois de 90 dias :S
<xispirito> 0.0
<jammav> Ok!
<jammav> Vou e volto!
<jammav> Se não estiver mais aqui!
<jammav> Um forte abraço e obrigado!!!
<xispirito> valeu =)
<Yutaka> xispirito: vm biglinux ^^ a do arch e ubuntu server esta em pé :D
<xispirito> biglinux o.0
<xispirito> isso ainda vive?
<Yutaka> iso que tinha na epoca
<Yutaka> estou com um serio problema com zend guard :S
<xispirito> é, que eu saiba desde o quatro não saiu mais nada
<Yutaka> hm, mas ele estava rodando legal ^^, ah sei la deixei a senha do root 12345678 tanto tempo e nada sabe ai deixei
<Yutaka> ops nao foi pra vc nao
<Yutaka> xispirito: hmm nem estou atualizada ^^
<xispirito> 0.0
<xispirito> honeypot detected
<Yutaka> alguma novidade do ubuntu server?
<Yutaka> xispirito: deixa eu te perguntar, você já instalou o zendoptimizer?
<xispirito> nunca Yutaka
<Yutaka> hm
<Yutaka> call busy
<Yutaka> xispirito: voltei ^^ a turma não conseguem achar uma simples placa mae :S
<xispirito> Yutaka, heheh
<Yutaka> dell gx620 :/
<xispirito> Yutaka, tá no trabalho?
<Yutaka> estou em casa
<Rubem> Boa noite!
<Monarquista> Rubem: dia. :)
<Monarquista> Ricardo__:
<vitorlobo> Yutaka,  acordada?
<vitorlobo> :)
<liberie> bom dia
<AndreNoel> bom dia
<darouca> Bom dia, tudo bem people? Alguém entende de OpenLDAP?
<AndreNoel> nope, sorry
<Monarquista> Ricardo__: recebeu a notícia ai?!
<blade> ola
<t0th> oi
<t0th> como posso criar um .zip com arquivos ocultos tbn ?
<sistematico> t0th: Retirado do manual: zip -r foo.zip foo
<sistematico> man zip para maiores informações.
<jammav> boa tarde!!!
<jammav> Estou eu aqui na busca de gerar um lançador do lmms.
<jammav> Não acho o arquivo executável!!!
<jammav> Alguém sabe me ajudar?
<jammav> Help!!!
<jammav> Ajuda por favor!!!
<jammav> Rsrsrsrsrsrs...
<bino> boa tarde
<t0th> sistematico arquivo ocultos tbn?
<t0th> fiz assim nao deu nao
<sistematico> t0th_-: tambem.
<t0th_-> [sistematico]: nao deu aqui
<sistematico> t0th_-: Arquivos ocultos começam com ponto no Linux.
<t0th_-> eu sei
<sistematico> t0th_-: Então.
<sistematico> jammav: Deve ser em /usr/bin/
<sistematico> jammav: /usr/bin/lmms, certo?
<bino> fala sistematico, tudo bom?
<jammav> sistematico, eu não achei lá.
<sistematico> bino: Tudo! E você?!
<sistematico> jammav: sudo find / -iname lmms
<sistematico> jammav: Com essa linha você acha ele onde ele estiver.
<jammav> Hummm...
<jammav> Achei!
<sistematico> jammav: Se o nome for lmms ou LMMS ou LmMs, mas se o nome for lmms-bin por exemplo, ele já não acha.
<sistematico> jammav: Que bom :D
<jammav> Valeu sistematico!
<sistematico> jammav: De nada :D
<jammav> Agora tem algum jeito de mudar o icone dele sem mudar todos os links de execultavel?
<jammav> Ops"
<jammav> executavel"
<sistematico> jammav: Clica com o direito e vai em propriedades ou algo mais ou menos assim.
<sistematico> Aí clica no Ícone ou Alterar Ícone, ou algo do gênero.
<sistematico> jammav: Você tá usando KDE né?
<jammav> Então, eu fiz isso e quando mudei, mudou todos os outros que são execultaveis.
<sistematico> jammav: Não entendi muito bem.
<jammav> Eu fiz isso com o mame que tambem só executava via terminal.
<jammav> Sim, eu uso o kunbuntu.
<bino> sistematico, tudo bom :)
<jammav> sistematico, quando cliko no executavel lmms com o botão direito e peço para mudar o icone ele muda, mas muda todos os outros executaveis.
<sistematico> Estranho, esse não é o comportamento padrão.
<jammav> todos ficam com o icone que escolhi para o lmms.
<jammav> Ex:
<sistematico> Acho que você está mudando o programa que abre o arquivo, e não o arquivo em si.
<sistematico> Está mudando a associação e não o ícone.
<jammav> Agora o execultavel MAME ficou com icone do lmms.
<jammav> Mas ele continua funcionando.
<jammav> Ele tem por padra o icone cinza, uma engrenagem.
<sistematico> jammav: Quando você clica com o direito em cima do ícone, quais opções aparecem?
<jammav> eu estou indo em propriedades.
<jammav> Mas tem:
<jammav> copis, mover para o lixo, abrir com..., açoes e compactar.
<jammav> Além de propriedades.
<jammav> Onde eu tenho a opção de trocar o icone.
<sistematico> Em propriedades tem o que?
<jammav> Geral, permições, informações.
<jammav> Em geral tem um botão com desenho de ferraments.
<jammav> Nele tenho a opção de trocar o icone.
<jammav> Eu usei este arquivo, depois de fazer o download claro, http://images.br.sftcdn.net/br/scrn/80000/80934/lmms-24.png
<jammav> Mas todos que tinha como link a engrenagem e são executaveis ficaram com o mesmo icone.
<sistematico> jammav: Amigo, seguinte...
<sistematico> jammav: Tem um meio bem fácil de se fazer isso.
<sistematico> jammav: Aperte ALT+F2
<sistematico> jammav: Vai abrir um caixa de diálogo, certo?
<jammav> certo
<jammav> eu uso o xkill aqui.
<sistematico> jammav: Aí digite: kedit Desktop/lmms.desktop
<jammav> E abri programas tambem.
<sistematico> Ok?
<sistematico> Até aí tudo bem?
<jammav> Nada acontece!
<sistematico> Isso vai criar um novo arquivo, chamado lmms.desktop dentro da pasta Desktop/ usando o kedit.
<sistematico> O kedit não está instalado?
<jammav> tem o gedit
<jammav> Mas vou instalar o kedit.
<jammav> um momento.
<sistematico> Usa o gedit mesmo.
<sistematico> ALT+F2 > gedit Desktop/lmms.desktop
<sistematico> Ok?
<jammav> pronto
<jammav> Abriu um arquivo em branco.
<sistematico> Dentro, você cola essas 5 linhas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/748461/ e altere o caminho do ícone e o caminho do executável caso algum dos dois esteja errado.
<sistematico> E salve o arquivo.
<sistematico> jammav: Eu não sei se o executável fica em /usr/bin/ e tambem não sei se o ícone fica em /usr/share/pixmaps/
<jammav> deixa eu fazer...
<sistematico> jammav: Você tem que acha-los e mudar o caminho nesse arquivo para que funcione.
<sistematico> jammav: Ache o ícone e o ecutável assim: sudo find / -iname "*lmms*"
<sistematico> jammav: Deu certo?
<jammav> sistematico, Não foi possível localizar o arquivo /home/jamm/Documentos/Desktop/lmms.desktop.
<jammav> Apareceu isso.
<jammav> os caminhos do execultavel e do icone estão certos.
<sistematico> Acho que não é /home/jamm/Documentos/Desktop/lmms.desktop e sim /home/jamm/Desktop/lmms.desktop
<sistematico> Digita: mv /home/jamm/Documentos/Desktop/lmms.desktop /home/jamm/Desktop/
<sistematico> Certo?
<jammav> isso no prórpio arquivo ou no terminal?
<jammav> ops'
<jammav> próprio"
<sistematico> jammav: No terminal.
<jammav> ok!
<sistematico> jammav: No próprio terminal, digita isso aqui: gedit /home/jamm/Desktop/lmms.desktop
<jammav> Apareceu arquivo não encontrado.
<sistematico> Abriu algum arquivo que você havia editado? Ou abriu um arquivo em branco?
<jammav> Este outra vou tentar agora.
<sistematico> gedit /home/jamm/Desktop/lmms.desktop
<sistematico> Digitou exatamente isso?
<sistematico> ah!
<sistematico> Abriu?
<sistematico> jammav: Abriu? Tem algo escrito? Está em branco?
<jammav> Esta em branco.
<jammav> eu copiei o do outro e colei lá.
<sistematico> Cola isto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/748461/ dentro dele.
<jammav> Fiz certo.
<jammav> Fiz.
<sistematico> jammav: Ok! Agora salva.
<jammav> Então já salvei.
<jammav> Não foi possível localizar o arquivo /home/jamm/Desktop/lmms.desktop.
<sistematico> E repara no seu desktop se vai aparecer algum ícone.
<sistematico> jammav: Isso acontece quando você clica no arquivo?
<sistematico> Ou quando salva?
<sistematico> jammav: Tem alguma coisa errada aí.
<sistematico> A pasta /home/jamm/Desktop/ existe?
<sistematico> jammav: ?
<jammav> não...
<sistematico> Cara, se tá demorando muito, eu tô com sono.
<sistematico> hahahahaa
<jammav> Rsrsrsrsrsrs...
<sistematico> jammav: Qual seu usuário? jamm?
<jammav> Estava tentando aqui...
<jammav> Mas nada.
<jammav> Desculpa mano...
<sistematico> jammav: Qual seu nome de usuário?
<jammav> E valeu sua ajuda viu.
<jammav> jamm
<sistematico> jammav: Em /home/jamm tem o que?
<sistematico> Não existe nada parecido com Desktop, desktop, .kde/Desktop ou algo assim?
<jammav> área de trabalho
<jammav> Rsrsrsrsrsrsrs...
<sistematico> á!!
<sistematico> ahehiaeiaheiaehiaea
<sistematico> Aí o erro.
<jammav> Então eu troco o desktop por Área de Trabalho e pronto
<jammav> Hummm...
<jammav> Vou tentar!!!
<sistematico> gedit Área\ de \trabalho/lmms.desktop
<Adiumy> http://www.hardware.com.br/noticias/2011-11/ubuntu-mint.html
<sistematico> jammav: Ou cd Área\ de\ trabalho && gedit lmms.desktop
<sistematico> jammav: Aí cola http://paste.ubuntu.com/748461/ dentro.
<sistematico> E salva.
<sistematico> jammav: Deu?
<jammav> Quando abre o gedit, ele abra com duas abas.
<jammav> Qual dela eu coloco as 5 linha mano?
<jammav> Nas duas?
<jammav> Agora que vi isso.
<eduardo_clark> E aí pessoal! Quando gravo arquivos pelo ubuntu na minha partição Windows XP, não consigo acessá-los pelo windows, apesar de conseguir vê-los. Sou n00b em linux, não consegui achar nada em pesquisa, alguém saca?
<sistematico> jammav: Não, é uma aba só, mas na dúvida coloque nas duas e salve as duas :D
<jammav> Bom, eu criei o arquivo.
<sistematico> eduardo_clark: Provavelmente devem ser as permissões.
<jammav> Mas ele não aparece no desktop.
<jammav> Só no desktop no dolphin
<sistematico> jammav: Criou em outro diretório que não é o seu Desktop.
<jammav> Enão funciona.
<sistematico> jammav: Faça assim, crie um arquivo qualquer no seu desktop.
<jammav> Tipo eu visualizo só no dolphin.
<sistematico> jammav: Tipo: blablabla.txt
<eduardo_clark> sistematico: entendo. sei como procurá-las e alterá-las nos arquivos, mas há alguma maneira de deixar isto automático, que sete estas permissões sempre que eu crie arquivos pelo ubuntu?
<sistematico> jammav: Aí depois você procura ele: sudo find / -iname blablabla.txt
<sistematico> jammav: Entendeu?
<sistematico> eduardo_clark: No fstab
<jammav> sistematico.
<jammav> Eu acho que meu desktop esta travado.
<jammav> Vou tentar destravar no configuração do sistema.
<eduardo_clark> sistematico: Ah, legal. Com esse ponto de partida já consigo pesquisar pra resolver aqui, eu só não sabia por onde começar! Muito obrigado!
<sistematico> eduardo_clark: Ok!
<sistematico> eduardo_clark: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab http://opensuse.swerdna.org/susentfs.html
<sistematico> Vou sair.
<sistematico> Um abraço a todos.
<Federaty> Olá galera, alguem sabe me dize como eu habilito o "Mail Notification" no Evolution ? Tento seleciona-lo pra habilita e nada...
<_azak> olá, alguém pode me ajudar com o ssh? Sempre que tento conectar tenho o erro 'Permission denied (publickey)'. Já me certifiquei das permissões e path/para/o/arquivo.pub
<lulamolusco> _azak vc formatou o pc q vc vai se conectar?
<newclimb> pessoal alguem ai sabe como converter arquivo .ps em .pdf no ubuntu
<_azak> lulamolusco, não entendi  'formatar o pc'
<lulamolusco> mv /home/usuario/.ssh/known_hosts /home/usuario/.ssh/known_hosts.bkp
<lulamolusco> tentae
<_azak> lulamolusco, mesmo erro.
<fl0cker> newclimb: jah tentou o comando ps2pdf?
<newclimb> fl0cker: sim mas acho que estou fazendo algo errado pois nao funciona
<fl0cker> Pelo manpage parece ser bem simples: ps2pdf nomearquivo.ps
<fl0cker> newclimb: jah tentou com o ps2pdf14 ?
<newclimb> fl0cker: nao, com ele e o mesmo comando ne?
<Ursinha> _azak: vc precisa ter a chave no outro computador e adicionar no computador que vc quer se conectar a informação da chave num arquivo chamado .authorized_keys
<fl0cker> Isso! Soh muda a compatibilidade do arquivo gerado!
<newclimb> fl0cker: Usage: ps2pdfwr [options...] (input.[e]ps|-) [output.pdf|-]
<_azak> Ursinha, tentei fazer isso com ssh-copy-id e tenho o mesmo erro.
<fl0cker> Nao é o ps2pdfwr, falei do ps2pdf14
<newclimb> fl0cker: eu sei dei o comando por ele e me respondeu isso
<newclimb> fl0cker: fala que o arquivo e diretorio nao foi encontrado sei la o que to fazendo de errado
<fl0cker> cara, acabei de gerar um arquivo teste.ps e funcionou, bastou executar: ps2pdf teste.ps
<Ursinha> fl0cker: falta o pdf ai, não?
<Ursinha> ou ele nomeia automatico?
<fl0cker> Ele gera um novo arquivo .pdf
<fl0cker> No meu caso ele gerou um arquivo teste.pdf
<Ursinha> ah, beleza
<Ursinha> :)
<fl0cker> Caso eu queira mudar o nome do arquivo gerado basta informar no final: ps2pdf teste.ps novoteste.pdf
<newclimb> consegui converter mas ele salva so metade da pagina fica cortado
<newclimb> existe uma outra maneira de fazer isso?
<fl0cker> newclimb: deve existir algum outro programa que faça essa conversão, mas só conheço esse! Tenta uma busca no Google!
<_azak> alguém com mais alguma sugestão?
<c0de_susy> voce quer mudar de que para oq ?
<jxajroad> boa noite!
<jxajroad> por favor, alguém tem uma pista de como eu instalo um ubuntu 11.10 de um pendrive que tem arquivo .iso??
<capeta> você simplesmente jogou a iso no pendrive?
<jxajroad> sim! fiz algo errado?
<capeta> sim
<capeta> hehe
<capeta> você ta usando que sistema operacional?
<jxajroad> ora....já começamos com uma "boa" notícia!
<barna> jxajroad, unetbooting
<jxajroad> bem..deixa eu esclarecer o contexto...
<jxajroad> tenho um netbook e baixei um arquivo iso e joguei no pendrive. Esse netbook está com ubuntu 8.04
<jxajroad> unet o que?
<capeta> então é fácil
<capeta> vai la no netbook
<capeta> pluga o pendrive
<capeta> e usa dd
<jxajroad> aaah...até que enfim uma noticia animadora.
<barna> jxajroad, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<jxajroad> dd?
<jxajroad> ah tá barna...um site...ok..vou olhar.
<barna> um programa/pacote
<capeta> dd if=/caminho/pra/imagem.iso of=/dev/sdb (caminho do pendrive)
<capeta> espera e boota normal
<jxajroad> é só digitar bb?
<jxajroad> dd
<capeta> dd
<capeta> sim
<capeta> dd é um programa
<jxajroad> aonde no console?
<capeta> sim
<jxajroad> ok
<capeta> mas
<capeta> ei
<capeta> tenha certeza do caminho do pendrive eim
<capeta> hehe
<jxajroad> caminho do pendrive?
<jxajroad> iiixe...:(
<jxajroad> como eu sei o caminho do pendrive?
<jxajroad> opa...perai...não é só dd...tem mais coisas aqui
<capeta> hm
<capeta> faz o seguinte então
<capeta> usa o unetbootin
<capeta> ele tem GUI, mais fácil
<capeta> deve ter no repositório
<jxajroad> aah tá..to vendo um programa UNetbootin! Parece mais fácil
<capeta> instala e usa
<jxajroad> ai que está...não consigo conectar mais esse netbook! :(
<jxajroad> aaah não..consigo sim
<jxajroad> mas tenho que desconectar daqui...
<jxajroad> vou dar um jeito aqui então...já volto
<capeta> dd é a mais simples :)
<jxajro> alo...voltei!
<jxajro> estou tc do netbook..então...baixei o unetbootin..como eu instalo?
<capeta> jxajro: olhou se tem no repositório
<capeta> ?
<capeta> apt-get install
<jxajro> não! precisava?
<jxajro> ah...ok
<capeta> porque pelo apt-get você não tem que compilar...
<jxajro> baixei ele na area de trabalho...achei que fosse só clicar em cima. :(
<capeta> hm
<jxajro> compilar? hmmm
<capeta> não estamos no windows...
<jxajro> sim...eu sei...dureza me acostumar com isso.
<jxajro> viu? pra instalar da area de trabalho eu preciso entrar nela no console né?
<capeta> filho
<capeta> faz o seguinte ó
<jxajro> sim....
<capeta> abre o terminal ae
<jxajro> já abri :)
<capeta> digita sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<jxajro> só isso?
<capeta> sim
<capeta> depois é só usar, coisa que eu não sei, nunca usei esse programa, mas parece tem uma interface bem intuitiva
<jxajro> mas pra que eu baixei ele na minha área de trabalho?
<capeta> eu que vou saber?
<capeta> pergunte pra você mesmo
<jxajro> mas instalar do console é muito dificil? como eu faria?
<capeta> é a primeira vez que você usa linux?
<jxajro> eu queria aprender a instalar do console.
<jxajro> mais ou menos.
<capeta> se você não sabe utilizar o gerenciador de pacote
<capeta> vai ser mais complicado ainda
<capeta> você configurar/compilar/instalar
<jxajro> comecei a usar neste pczinho que vc "está vendo" em 2009
<jxajro> comprei e veio com linux...eles queria colocar windows mas não deixei!
<capeta> :)
<jxajro> queria aprender a mexer com linux e conhecer.
<capeta> precisa ler mais
<jxajro> é? compilar? mas o negocio pra instalar não tá aqui já?
<MrBoss> capeta, da um nslookup no construtoresbrasil.com
<jxajro> sim só recentemente que....epa
<jxajro> mensagem
<capeta> MrBoss: hm
<jxajro> impossivel achar pacote unetbootin
<jxajro> só recentemente que comecei a anotar tudo que leio e dizem sobre o linux.
<capeta> ué.. na minha vps tem
<capeta> dd é bem mais simples
<Ursinha> aqui tem também
<jxajro> aqui diz impossivel achar pacote
<Ursinha> jxajro: em que versão do ubuntu vc está?
<jxajro> este pc é 8.04
<capeta> 8.04 tem
<jxajro> dd é mais simples?
<jxajro> eu digito dd e não acontece nada.
<capeta> sim, desde que vocÊ saiba o caminho físico do seu pendrive
<jxajro> vou tentar de novo
<capeta> o que você não sabe, ne
<jxajro> nao seria melhor ir na central de programas?
<Ursinha> dd é mais hardcore... no sentido que vc pode fazer besteira a vera com ele
<capeta> jxajro: como quiser...
<Ursinha> jxajro: tem central de programas já no 8.04?
<jxajro> to abrindo...
<capeta> se não achar la, tenta atualizar a lista de pacotes primeiro
<capeta> e procurar se novo
<jxajro> sei lá...acho que tem.
<capeta> de novo*
<jxajro> nao nao tem...eu fui em add e remover programas
<jxajro> nao tem!
<xispirito> querem por iso de qual sistema no pen?
<jxajro> aaah perai..eu mudei a sequencia de boot no menu do computador..será que interere?
<jxajro> ele disse E: impossivel achar pacotes
<jxajro> unetbootin
<ChronosGOD> Pessoal.. alguem aqui conhece alguma solução simples em ubuntu(ou windows) que eu consiga monitorar o tempo "uptime" de algum host? poder ser por ping mesmo.
<jxajro> quero instalar um ubuntu 11.10 num netbook de um iso do pendrive
<xispirito> cara, tem no própio ubuntu um aplicativo que faz
<jxajro> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<jxajro> tem? como eu abro?
<xispirito> ChronosGOD, hoje em dia não rola mais pegar uptime por ping
<ChronosGOD> fala xispirito
<ChronosGOD> :d
<xispirito> não é confiável
<ChronosGOD> entendo
<jxajro> :(
<xispirito> jxajro, eu não lembro o nome
<xispirito> mas tem
<jxajro> por mim eu instalava pelo console mas o capeta disse que é complicado...:(
<xispirito> eu não sei se as isos do ubuntu vão bootar, com dd
<xispirito> mas se quiser tentar
<xispirito> pluga o pen e faz um dmesg, pelo console
<xispirito> pega qual dev ele usa
<xispirito> sdc provavelmente
<ChronosGOD> mas xispirito qual o nome do programa ? preciso de uma ideia do uptime de um router
<xispirito> dai dd if="sua iso" of="dev do pen"
<xispirito> ChronosGOD, nmap?
<xispirito> =)
<jxajro> hmmm alguém quer falar portgues por favor!
<jxajro> dd if o que?
<xispirito> a iso do ubuntu 0.0
<jxajro> a isso é ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso???
<xispirito> é
<jxajro> ok..mas como eu coloco o caminho do pendrive?
<jxajro> ele já tá plugado.
<xispirito> /dev/"dev do pen"
<jxajro> hmmm
<jxajro> ok
<xispirito> tem que ver, deve ser sdc
<jxajro> vou abrir
<ChronosGOD> na verdade eu queria ficar monitorando, assim que desse falha ficava um registro... conhece algo que me ajude xispirito
<xispirito> ChronosGOD, assim...você tem acesso a máquina?
<xispirito> ela é sua?
<xispirito> =)
<ChronosGOD> tenho...
<ChronosGOD> sim
<ChronosGOD> ta na minha rede
<xispirito> heheh
<ChronosGOD> :D
<ChronosGOD> achou que eu ia monitorar o visinho... hsuahushausa
<xispirito> então você poderia usar o própio rsyslog
<xispirito> ChronosGOD, heheh
<ChronosGOD> vizinho****
<ChronosGOD> rsyslog
<xispirito> você pode fazer a máquina mandar cópias dos logs dela para você
<ChronosGOD> deixa eu ver... achei um rsyslogd
<xispirito> é, esse é o daemon
<ChronosGOD> então vou ter de instalar?
<xispirito> eu não sei se ubuntu usa syslog ou rsyslog
<ChronosGOD> entendo
<xispirito> pode usar o que já tem no sistema
<jxajro> não acho o drive do pen!:(
<ChronosGOD> vou dar uma olhada sobre esse comando. :D vlw
<xispirito> jxajro, tira o pen da usb e pluga denovo
<xispirito> ChronosGOD, beleza
<jxajro> ok
<xispirito> jxajro, depois abre um terminal e digita "dmesg"
<ChronosGOD> xispirito, vc usa o ubuntu?
<xispirito> ChronosGOD, no momento não
<jxajro> tá escrito media/disk
<xispirito> não
<xispirito> tem que pegar o dev
<xispirito> vai aparecer algo tipo, sda, sdb, sdc etc
<jxajro> bash: comando não encontrado.
<xispirito> 0.0
<xispirito> dmesg
<ChronosGOD> xispirito,  e ai... trabalha com redes também?
<xispirito> claro que tem =)
<jxajro> hmmm devo ter digitado errado
<xispirito> ChronosGOD, não exatamente =)
<ChronosGOD> hummmmmmmmm
<ChronosGOD> vai fazer suspense (by UdontKnow )
<ChronosGOD> hsuahsuhau
<xispirito> heheh
<jxajro> vixe! abriu uns negocios muito rapido aqui
<xispirito> no momento, presto manutenção
<jxajro> uma lista enorme de numeros e letras
<xispirito> jxajro, essa mesmo
<jxajro> hmmm
<xispirito> procura por sd
<jxajro> mas nao deu pra ler nada.
<jxajro> sd?
<jxajro> ok
<xispirito> jxajro, vai estar no fim
<ChronosGOD> legal... ta ai um cara que gosta de sofrer
<ChronosGOD> hehehe
<jxajro> bash: comando nao encontrado
<xispirito> por isso desplugar e plugar o pen
<xispirito> ChronosGOD, ehhahu
<xispirito> eu não gosto, mas é o que há por hora
<jxajro> a última linha diz
<ChronosGOD> pior que eu também to nessa....
<jxajro> attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
<xispirito> jxajro, um pouco acima vai ter o que estou falando
<xispirito> attached device bla vbla e o nome
<xispirito> sdc provavelmente
<ChronosGOD> ae ja volto
<jxajro> eu lembro que apertava o tab + as primeiras letras do caminho e ele autocompletava
<xispirito> da também, mas você pode errar e na hora do dd escrever em cima do seu disco rigido
<xispirito> heh
<xispirito> acho que não é isso que você quer
<jxajro> nao...eu quero atualizar o 8.04 pra 11.10
<jxajro> só isso!
<xispirito> credo, 8.04
<xispirito> lol
<jxajro> sim
<jxajro> lol
<jxajro> tem jeito?
<xispirito> instalação nova
<xispirito> do zero é o jeito
<jxajro> ótimo! isso mesmo!
<jxajro> instalação zero!
<jxajro> acertou!
<jxajro> como eu faço?
<xispirito> pluga o pen, dmesg e acha o dev
<xispirito> lol
<xispirito> depois continuamos
<jxajro> já pluguei
<jxajro> dei dmesg
<xispirito> acha o dev
<jxajro> e daí?
<jxajro> vixe....uma lista interminalvel.
<xispirito> começa pelo fim
<Ricardo__> bah ubuntu 8.04 tempo das cavernas
<Ricardo__> bom tem cara q ainda usa o 98 e xp
<jxajro> pelo fim?
<Ricardo__> ate ai tudo certo
<jxajro> [3030.476757]
<jxajro> sim do tempo das cavernas
<jxajro> sd 3:0:0:0 Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
<jxajro> [sdb] attached scsi removable disk
<xispirito> ta ai ó
<xispirito> seu dev
<jxajro> o que?
<jxajro> tá....e dai?
<xispirito> lembra que eu te mandei procurar sd?
<jxajro> sim
<jxajro> sd 3:0:0:0
<xispirito> [sdb] ¬¬
<xispirito> agora manda a iso pro pen
<xispirito> dd if="iso" of=/dev/sdb
<jxajro> mas já tá no pen!!
<xispirito> 0.0
<xispirito> não filho, não adinata copiar e colar a iso no pen auhahuhu
<jxajro> não?
<jxajro> como é o certo?
<xispirito> não
<xispirito> o que eu acabei de dizer
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> :(
<jxajro> nada
<jxajro> eu baixei o unetbootin na area de trabalho..como eu instalo ele?
<xispirito> pessoal, é com vocês
<xispirito> já volto
<jxajro> :(
<Katador> boa noite povo
<jxajro> alguem sabe com instar ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso que está num pendrive de 2GB??
<capeta> jxajro: ok
<capeta> vamo la
<capeta> vou tentar de novo
<jxajro> hmmm
<capeta> blz?
<jxajro> ok:)
<capeta> !paste
<jxajro> hmmmm
<jxajro> event not found
<capeta> jxajro: despluga, pluga o pendrive, digita dmesg no terminal e cola as últimas 10 linhas aqui http://pastebin.com/ e me manda o endereço
<jxajro> ãaah tá!
<lecram_wise> noite
<capeta> jxajro: e ae?
<jxajro> ué? não to conseguindo copiar, capeta! :(
<capeta> seleciona com o mouse
<capeta> clica com botão direito
<capeta> copia
<capeta> cola no site
<jxajro> então..to fazendo isso mas não copia...
<jxajro> :o
<capeta> ta
<capeta> nas últimas linhas
<capeta> ele fala algo como
<capeta> sdb?
<jxajro> ufa...que canseira! :(
<capeta> sdc?
<jxajro> sim
<jxajro> perai
<jxajro> vai na unhamesmo
<jxajro> nada..nao tem nada de sdc
<jxajro> tem sdb
<jxajro> sdb1
<capeta> isso na última linha?
<capeta> jxajro: ta tipo isso aqui
<capeta> [ 5496.564960]  sdb: sdb1
<capeta> [ 5496.567192] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<capeta> ?
<jxajro> isso!
<jxajro> é o que tá escrito...deixa eu ver...
<jxajro> na penultima e anti penultima linha
<capeta> então da jxajro
<capeta> então ta*
<capeta> sabe onde ta seu arquivo iso?
<jxajro> a última +e sd 4:0:0:0 Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
<jxajro> sim.../media/....
<jxajro> perai
<capeta> copia a iso pra usa home
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> tá copiando
<jxajro> nao sei o que acontece com o control v que nao cola nada aqui nesta janela
<jxajro> alias...tudo que eu digito com / nao vai!
<jxajro> .../media/disk
<jxajro> ah...agora foi!
<jxajro> copiei! e agora?
<capeta> ok
<capeta> ta na sua home ne
<jxajro> como eu abro o nautilus?
<capeta> eu sei la, nunca usei ubuntu gráfico
<jxajro> nao copia
<jxajro> nao tenho permissao
<capeta> tenta fazer assim
<jxajro> perai
<capeta> alt+f2
<capeta> digita nautilus
<jxajro> vou tentar pelo nautilus
<jxajro> aaah isso..pelo console
<capeta> quando conseguir copiar a iso pra sua home, me avisa
<jxajro> nao copia! :(
<jxajro> permissão negada
<capeta> como você não tem permissão pra copiar pra sua home?
<jxajro> nao sei!
<capeta> em qual pasta ta a iso?
<jxajro> na área de trabalho
<capeta> ta em /media/disk/o que?
<jxajro> copiei pra area de trabalho
<capeta> ok
<capeta> vai no console
<capeta> e da um ls ~/Desktop/
<jxajro> tava em /media/disk buntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<capeta> e ve se ele mostra a iso
<jxajro> nao..mostra kaffeine.desktop
<capeta> faz o seguinte
<jxajro> diga!
<capeta> cp /media/disk/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso ~/
<capeta> digita isso la
<jxajro> PUTS....posso te dizer uma coisa?
<jxajro> consegui!
<jxajro> sudo nautilus
<capeta> caralho
<jxajro> tá na home!!!!
<jxajro> :)
<capeta> a iso ta na home?
<guigouz> qual a maneira "certa" de persistir as regras do iptables no ubuntu ?
<jxajro> eu sou um genio!!!!
<capeta> cara digita o que eu falei ali em cima
<jxajro> sim!
<capeta> cp /media/disk/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso ~/
<jxajro> cp..midia..blablabla
<jxajro> ok
<capeta> ta copiando jxajro ?
<jxajro> falta operando arquivo dedestino
<jxajro> apos...isso q vc pediu..
<capeta> digitou tudo certo?
<capeta> o fim ali
<capeta> ~/
<capeta> ?
<jxajro> hmmm
<jxajro> perai
<capeta> jxajroad: to
<jxajroad> entao...
<jxajroad> to tc pelo pc de mesa agora..o netbook tá aqui do lado
<capeta> o de emsa usa windows?
<capeta> mesa*
<jxajroad> digitei sudo apt-get install ubuntu-11.10-desk...
<jxajroad> e ele ia ler os pacotes...
<capeta> a cara
<capeta> desisto
<jxajroad> nao..o de mesa é linux 10.04
<capeta> baixa a iso num pc win, grava o cd e pronto
<jxajroad> :(
<jxajroad> mas eu já gravei num pen...e o netbook não tem leitor de CD.
<capeta> ou desista do linux e volte pro windows
<jxajroad> como eu formato o netbook
<jxajroad> ?
<jxajroad> eu arranco o linux fora e coloco um xp piratão e pronto.
<jxajroad> por mim eu usava o linux mas já que é tão dificil de instalar eu tb to desistindo..to usando só no PC de mesa.
<capeta> aqui fala jxajroad http://lmgtfy.com/?q=windows+xp+pen+drive
<jxajroad> quando eu comprei este netbook eles instalaram o Linux 8.04 na época porque eu _insisti_ eles disseram que eu ia me arrepender.
<jxajroad> mas sou insistente...fazer o que?
<jxajroad> lmgtfy.com?
<jxajroad> hmmm
<jxajroad> perai
<jxajroad> ok..mas preciso formatar o netbook...e apagar o linux.
<jxajroad> bem..deixa pra lá.
<jxajroad> Obrigado
<capeta> cara, compra um caderno
<capeta> um lapis, uma borracha e desista de usar um computador
<JoaoSantana> trolling mode on
<capeta> nem
<capeta> quem ta me trollando é ele
<capeta> não é possível que uma pessoa não consiga seguir simples passos
<jxajroad> desculpe o incomodo
<JoaoSantana> capeta, sei como é isso.
<jxajroad> não aborrecerei mais.
<capeta> jxajroad: caso queira tentar www.google.com.br, la tem tudo
<JoaoSantana> tudo e mais um pouco.
<jxajroad> obrigado
<JoaoSantana> capeta, você é mau, fez o cara ir chorar...
<JoaoSantana> Ursinha, olá, moça legal!
<capeta> quando você acha que ta conseguindo um progresso
<capeta> ele vem e fala que conseguiu fazer uma coisa X la, nada a ver com o que você ta falando
<JoaoSantana> capeta, complicado.
<JoaoSantana> IMHO, isso é coisa de gente que ainda pensa nas janelas.
<ProgCibernox> Boa noite pessoal
<JoaoSantana> ProgCibernox, boa noite!
<Monarquista> ProgCibernox: night man.
<ProgCibernox> allright
<capeta> noite
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-25
<EduardeCalibal> Como faço para clonar uma instalação em outra instalalão, digo clonar os mesmos pacotes instalados em suas mesmas versões?
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho a opção de copiar todos os pacoes para o pc alvo porém junto aos que quero vão também outras versões.
<EduardeCalibal> Então usar o dpkg -i * esta fora de questão.
<EduardeCalibal> Montei a lista de pacotes pegando do próprio dpkg -l porém na lista vão apenas os nomes e não as versões, e mesmo que fizesse um script para as versões elas não necessariamente seriam exatemente iguais aos nomes dos arquivos.
<EduardeCalibal> Existe uma solução pronta para isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Respondi minha pergunta...  dpkg --get-selections  gera a lista e para usar ela uso o dpkg --seg-selections mas dá no mesmo na parte das versões...
<EduardeCalibal> Amanhã vejo isso.  AFK
<JoaoSantana> \quit
<vitor-br> alguem sabe se preciso instalar algum plugin para o firefox conseguir rodar vídeos mov?
<ProgCibernox> Devolta
<ProgCibernox> Alguem aqui tb toca guitarra ?
<insert> alguem manja de mikrotik aki?
<Ursinha> não adianta falar nada mesmo... pessoal acha que pode sair falando besteira pros novatos só pq eles não conseguem fazer coisas que julgam simples
<Ursinha> é complicado.
<Ursinha> sugiro lerem o código de conduta do ubuntu
<Ursinha> eu não vou admitir esse tipo de conduta aqui. e já avisei todo mundo
<Ursinha> é normal ficar aborrecido, mas lembre-se que ninguem nasceu sabendo
<Celso> bom dia
<dejahbrasil> Bom dia pessoal.  As teclas de atalho multimídia (play/pause, controle de volume, ativar/desativar touchpad) não estão mais funcionando no meu ubuntu 11.10 após uma atualização há dois dias atrás. Alguém sabe como posso resolver isso?
<dejahbrasil> Bom dia pessoal.  As teclas de atalho multimídia (play/pause, controle de volume, ativar/desativar touchpad) não estão mais funcionando no meu ubuntu 11.10 após uma atualização há dois dias atrás. Alguém sabe como posso resolver isso?
<EduardeCalibal> dejahbrasil, eu também apanho para essas coisas, nem sei onde pode estar o seu problema...
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém tem algum a idéia de como faria para concatenar dois arquivos com o mesmo numero de linhas sendo que a linha 1 seria somana com a linha 1 do segundo arquivo e assim por diante ate concatenar todas as linhas.  Alguém?
<dejahbrasil> Bom dia pessoal.  As teclas de atalho multimídia (play/pause, controle de volume, ativar/desativar touchpad) não estão mais funcionando no meu ubuntu 11.10 após uma atualização há dois dias atrás. Alguém sabe como posso resolver isso?
<carloc> oi pessoal, alguem sabe como extrair um arquivo img
<carloc> baixei lanterna verde e veio como img, agora não consigo abrir
<carloc> estou tentando com o gISOmount
<UdontKnow> alow
<EduardeCalibal> carloc, tentou montar ele para ver se esta correto?
<EduardeCalibal> mount -o loop <imagem> <local>
<EduardeCalibal> É por que img pode ser uma extenção qualquer e se conseguir montar isso ai pode ser simplesmente um iso.
<lujz> olá! pessoal, tenho ubuntu no sda6 e debian no sda2, instalei o ubuntu 11.10 mas não tenho mais o debian no grub, ele ficou como windows-3 e não carrega
<lujz> não volto a usar debian pois estava dando muitos erros, mas queria ter ele no grub
<thiagoproject> htop
<darouca> Instalação praticamente nova do Ubuntu 11.10 e na hora do apt-get update recebo: W: Erro GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: As assinaturas a seguir não puderam ser verificadas devido à chave pública não estar disponível: NO_PUBKEY 13AA04366D36B2F8
<thiagoproject> janela errada :P
<darouca> Alguém sabe?
<Ursinha> darouca: perai que passei por isso ontem
<darouca> Ursinha, ok...
<Ursinha> darouca, tenta isso aqui, por favor: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 13AA04366D36B2F8
<darouca> Funcionou Ursinha muito obrigado... ;)
<Ursinha> LD
<Ursinha> :D
<Ursinha> \o/
<Ursinha> darouca: de nada :)
<darouca> ;)
<EduardeCalibal> Eu geralmente ignoro esse lance das chaves mas é para a segurança do que esta copiando de qualquer forma é bom resolver mesmo.  :D
<Ursinha> :)
<Celsinho> oie
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> Ursinha,
<Celsinho> Celso,
<Celsinho> :)
<Celso> Celsinho, joinha omi?
<Celsinho> graças a Deus e voce?
<Celso> to matando o portugues né!!!!!
<Celso> Celsinho, joinha homem?
<Celso> hahahaha
<Celsinho> beleza e voce?
<Celsinho> :P
<Celsinho> kkk
<Celsinho> então,
<Celso> aqui ta tudo belezinha
<Celsinho> rapais
<Celsinho> porque aqui no amsn nao funciona a webcam?
<Celsinho> :@
<Celsinho> sabe falaR?
<Celso> rapaz....nao tenho webcam aqui pra testar
<Celsinho> Ursinha,
<Celsinho> sabe?
<Ursinha> Celsinho: oe oe
<Katador> boa tarde
<Ursinha> não sei, qual sua camera?
<Celsinho> é do notebook que ja vem embutida!
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> no antigo funcionava
<Celsinho> no antigo ubuntu, nessa nova versão nao funciona
<darouca> EduardeCalibal, não sabia desse detalhe... Mesmo assim, obrigado... ;)
<thiagoproject> Sei que já é um pouco tarde pra isso (um pouco mais de um ano), mas alguém teve problema com o wireless no Maverick? Mas especificamente com relação a ativação do adaptador. No meu macbook acer só consigo usar a wireless se for no menu de rede e habilitar a mesma.
<thiagoproject> Tentei de diversas formas fazer de forma programática mas não consegui ter uma luz sobre o problema.
<guigouz> qual a forma "correta" de persistir as regras do iptables no ubuntu ?
<thiagoproject> menu não, indicador de rede.
<bino> boa tarde
<darouca> Boa tarde
<Katador> boa tarde
<L88os> alguém ai sabe instalar o vlc em ubuntu 64bits?
<darouca> L88os, Eu uso o Ubuntu 64 e mandei um apt-get install vlc
<L88os> não funcionou no meu
<L88os> darouca: olha o que aparece http://paste.ubuntu.com/749405/
<darouca> apt-get -f install
<darouca> depois execute o comando de novo
<L88os> o que esse comando faz?
<darouca> Vai instalar as dependências pra você...
<L88os> continua a mesma coisa
<L88os> mas alguma ideia?
<Katador> darouca:  vc ja leu esse topico
<Katador> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/ubuntu-bits/1166449/
<Katador> ops
<Katador> sorry
<Katador> L88os: ja leu isso? http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/ubuntu-bits/1166449/
<darouca> Katador, também estou lendo... rsrsrs
<L88os> já tinha lido sobre isso
<Katador> qual sua versao do linux?
<Katador> http://ubuntunopc.blogspot.com/2011/04/configurando-o-ubuntu-1104-multimidia.html
<L88os> Ubuntu 11.10 64 bits
<darouca> O problema é que não tenho problema nenhum em todas as minhas máquinas. O rapaz está falando que tem...
<L88os> o que está aparecendo no terminal é aquela mensagem que mandei.
<L88os> faz tempo que estou tentando instalar e não consigo.
<L88os> será que pode ser o servidor que estou baixando, estou usando um servidor do brasil. e se eu mudar para o servidor principal?
<darouca> Isso não faz diferença.
<EduardeCalibal> L88os, o erro que passou no paste é sobre as dependências desencontradas.  Ainda esta com o problema?
<L88os> sim
<EduardeCalibal> Pode instalar ele e forçar ignorando dependências e depois usar o apt-get -f install ou usar o aptitude para instalar ele diretamente.
<EduardeCalibal> Eu tenho minhas reservas contra o aptitude mas pode ser que resolva o seu problema de forma mais simples.
<EduardeCalibal> aptitude install <pacote:
<EduardeCalibal> aptitude install <pacote>
<tortuguito> alguem
<tortuguito> ai pode me ajudar?
<EduardeCalibal> Ele vai perguntar o que quer que faça se ocorrerem problemas, na dúvida você pode cancelar o processo.
<EduardeCalibal> Manda a dúvida.
<L88os> eduardecalibal: Aceitar esta solução? [Y/n/q/?]
<tortuguito> alguem sabe se rola
<EduardeCalibal> Ele pede para remover algo L88os ?
<tortuguito> eu mudar de gnome pra kde?
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ter mais de uma interface gráfica sem problemas tortuguito, claro, só vai poder usar uma por vez.
<tortuguito> EduardeCalibal,
<tortuguito> eu nao curto gnome
<tortuguito> keria usar kde
<EduardeCalibal> L88os, se ele não pede para remover nada e esta falando em adicionar n coisas pode mandar fazer.
<tortuguito> so da apt-get install kde?
<L88os> EduardeCalibal: remover não, instalar
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, pode mandar ver L88os
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que sim tortuguito
<EduardeCalibal> Faz tempo que não instalo interfaces.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> aptitude install kde
<L88os> cara
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é melhor por causa das dependências.
<L88os> agora apareceu que vai remover
<EduardeCalibal> O que ele quer remover?  Manda para opaste.
<tortuguito> Troca de mídia: por favor, insira o disco nomeado
<tortuguito>  'Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.3 _Squeeze_ - Official i386 CD Binary-1 20111008-13:01'
<tortuguito> na unidade '/media/cdrom/' e pressione enter
<EduardeCalibal> Tem essa mídia?
<L88os> vai remover coisa pra caramba
<tortuguito> EduardeCalibal,
<tortuguito> tenho
<EduardeCalibal> É por que ela esta nos repositórios deles, provavelmente foi a que foi usada na instalação do sistema.
<tortuguito> mais queria fazer
<L88os> http://paste.ubuntu.com/749444/
<tortuguito> pelo apt
<EduardeCalibal> dele...
<EduardeCalibal> Esta usando o apt, mas ele julgou que a versão da mídia é atualizada.
<L88os> EduardeCalibal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/749444/
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver.
<tortuguito> EduardeCalibal,
<tortuguito> tem como eu tirar pra nao pedir
<tortuguito> cd rom?
<EduardeCalibal> Não reconheço nenhum desses pacotes como algo que seja crítico para seu sistema.
<tortuguito> fazer tudo pelo apt?
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ir em frente L88os mas mantenha anotado essa lista para o caso de precisar reinstalar algo.
<EduardeCalibal> tortuguito, esta fazendo tudo pelo apt independente da origem.  Se não quer usar a midia pode remover ela dos seus repositórios e mandar atualizar.
<tortuguito> EduardeCalibal,
<tortuguito> um
<tortuguito> obrigado
<tortuguito> farei isso
<EduardeCalibal> Mas a idéia da mídia é a de não ter que copiar coisas da internet sendo um processo bem mais rápido.
<tortuguito> #
<tortuguito> # deb cdrom:[Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.3 _Squeeze_ - Official i386 CD Binary-1 20111$
<tortuguito> deb cdrom:[Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.3 _Squeeze_ - Official i386 CD Binary-1 2011100$
<EduardeCalibal> Eu mantenho um monte de copias de pacotes aqui para agilizar instalações de horas em minutos.
<L88os> será?
<tortuguito> EduardeCalibal,  so deletar essa linha
<EduardeCalibal> Isso, pode comentar ela com o # na frente.
<tortuguito> neh?
<EduardeCalibal> É o mais sensato.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<tortuguito> EduardeCalibal,  tranks
<tortuguito> é q to sem drive de cd
<tortuguito> nesse pc
<L88os> EduardeCalibal: não sei se vale a pena
<EduardeCalibal> Ha.
<tortuguito> iria me da mo trabalheira
<tortuguito> kk
<tortuguito> abrir ele
<EduardeCalibal> L88os, as bibliotecas que estão ali vão sair por que não são mais necessárias.
<L88os> excluir alguns pacotes pode causar incompatibilidade no sistema
<EduardeCalibal> Incompatibilidade pode ocorrer se você atualizar, por exemplo.
<EduardeCalibal> Se elas estão saindo é por que não são mais necessárias ou por que instalou elas manualmente.
<tortuguito> po
<tortuguito> na instalação
<L88os> você tem certeza disso?
<tortuguito> selecionei os repositorios
<tortuguito> da usp
<tortuguito> maravilha rapidos d+
<EduardeCalibal> Eu bagundo o meu sistema a alguns anos.  O pior que vai acontecer é você ter que reinstalar as mesmas bibliotecas.  Por isso falei para ficar com a lista.
<L88os> blz
<EduardeCalibal> tortuguito, não vai pensar assim se tiver que copiar 5GB de pacotes pela internet.
<tortuguito> rs
<tortuguito> EduardeCalibal,  mais ta mais rapido
<tortuguito> q os do debian
<tortuguito> eu 1 x puz os oficieis la no apt
<tortuguito> tavam lentinhos
<tortuguito> esses da usp da 1 banho
<EduardeCalibal> Isso tem a ver com a distância.  Velocidade da internet, n fatores.
<L88os> Eduardecalibal: ele removeu e agora?
<EduardeCalibal> Esses da usp são espelhos oficiais.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele só removeu ou instalou o que pediu também?
<EduardeCalibal> Executa novamente o mesmo comando.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai ele vai dar outra lista de pacotes.
<tortuguito> EduardeCalibal,
<tortuguito> 5 min
<tortuguito> pra baixar o kde
<tortuguito> 120 mb
<tortuguito> lindo d+
<tortuguito> esses usp
<EduardeCalibal> Diga.
<tortuguito> baixando
<tortuguito> a 882 k/s
<L88os> Eduardecalibal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/749459/
<tortuguito> EduardeCalibal,
<EduardeCalibal> Já vejo L88os
<tortuguito> depois poso da 1 apt-get remove gnome ?
<tortuguito> to instalando aqui o kde
<EduardeCalibal> L88os, você tem a opção de usar o n (não) para que o aptitude tente outra solução ou pode aceitar esta solução e depois executar ele novamente já que as bibliotecas ali provavelmente são necessárias para o que ele fará em seguida.
<EduardeCalibal> tortuguito, poder pode.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não sei quantos programas tem ai que usa no gnome e pode querer usar no kde e podem ter o gnome como dependência.
<tortuguito> EduardeCalibal,  eu nem uso mtos programas
<tortuguito> so emesene
<tortuguito> xchat
<tortuguito> navegador
<tortuguito> o resto uso linux como server
<tortuguito> mesmo
<L88os> eduardecalibal: não entendi o que você quer que eu faça
<EduardeCalibal> L88os, o aptitude tenta te ajudar dando propostas para resolver o que quer fazer.
<EduardeCalibal> No caso instalar o vlc.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele detectou que precisa primeiro daquelas bibliotecas
<EduardeCalibal> Você pode aceitar instalar elas e depois pedir novamente para instalar o VLC
<EduardeCalibal> Ou pode dizer que não quer aquela solução e ele irá te fazer uma nova proposta de solução.
<L88os> ele não instalou as bibliotecas
<EduardeCalibal> Só vai quando aceitar.
<L88os> ou já aceitei
<L88os> e ele não baixou nada
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, ele esta tentando não atualizar.
<EduardeCalibal> Naquele último paste que passou.
<EduardeCalibal> Responde não.
<EduardeCalibal> E me passa a nova lista que ele vai gerar.
<L88os> http://paste.ubuntu.com/749466/
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Parece promissora essa solução.
<L88os> y?
<EduardeCalibal> Você já tem um pacote dependência do vlc instalado mas em versão maior, ele vai reverter para colocar todos na mesma faixa de versões.
<EduardeCalibal> Sim.
<L88os> está baixando
<L88os> parece que vai dar certo
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, ainda irá ter que executar novamente o comando.
<EduardeCalibal> Isso são apenas bibliotecas.
<L88os> quando terminar?
<EduardeCalibal> Salvo se ele estiver atualizando o vlc junto.
<EduardeCalibal> Isso.
<tortuguito> to
<EduardeCalibal> Eu não me agrado da forma como o aptitude trabalha mas ele tenta resolver as coisas ao menos.
<tortuguito> boladão
<tortuguito> varias pistolas
<L88os> enquanto isso, você sabe mudar o nome do computador?
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui se eu tento usar ele a cada 3 tentativas uma ele tenta desinstalar o gnome quando não tenta remover mais de 50% dos pacotes instalados.
<EduardeCalibal> o que aparece no terminal?
<L88os> sim
<EduardeCalibal> Fiz isso poucas vezes, fica em um arquivo...
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> /etc/hostname
<EduardeCalibal> Acho.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o nome dele fica dentro deste arquivo.
<L88os> se eu mudar agora vocÊ acha que vai prejudicar a instalação?
<EduardeCalibal> Dúvidas....   Acho que não.
<L88os> na duvida vou fazer isso depois
<EduardeCalibal> Mesmo porque ele só irá mostrar o nome novo nos terminais novos.
<L88os> valeu
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<L88os> vou esperar terminar de atualizar, depois falo se deu certo
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tocar serviço aqui.  Qualquer coisa é só chamar.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<tortuguito> EduardeCalibal,
<tortuguito> me da 1 ajuda
<tortuguito> rapida?
<tortuguito> Processando gatilhos para python-support ...
<tortuguito> Processando gatilhos para python-central ...
<tortuguito> root@tortuguito:~# ls
<EduardeCalibal> Diga.
<tortuguito> EduardeCalibal,
<tortuguito> instalou o kde
<tortuguito> axo
<tortuguito> como faço agora
<tortuguito> pra remover o gnome
<tortuguito> e usar sempre kde?
<EduardeCalibal> Na hora que for fazer o login vai nas opções e configura para o kde, testa, se tudo estiver ok pode usar o gerenciador de pacotes para remover o gnome.
<tortuguito> blz
<tortuguito> farei o teste
<tortuguito> agora
<tortuguito> EduardeCalibal,
<tortuguito> axo q fiz caca
<tortuguito> k
<tortuguito> EduardeCalibal,
<tortuguito> a tela ta estranha
<tortuguito> tipo tiuti
<tortuguito> de maquina de flipper
<tortuguito> kkk
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Como fez essa façanha?
<EduardeCalibal> Já vi que ele remover o gnome antes de testar...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<L88os> EduardeCalibal: já baixou tudo, fiz o comando denovo e não apareceu nada
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos.
<tortuguito> EduardeCalibal,
<tortuguito> rebootei
<tortuguito> ele veio
<tortuguito> nroaml
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<tortuguito> tipo meio flipper
<tortuguito> ai fui clicando
<tortuguito> com o mouse
<tortuguito> kkk
<tortuguito> e ele foi saindo as manchas
<tortuguito> kk
<tortuguito> sera q deu erro pq foi primeira inicialização?
<EduardeCalibal> L88os, para verificar o vlc pode tentar rodar ele, se estiver nos menus.  Pode também usar o comando dpkg -l vlc e ele vai aparecer como instalado.
<L88os> blz
<EduardeCalibal> tortuguito, erros acontecem mas não vi nada parecido com o que descreveu.
<L88os> funcionou
<L88os> valeu
<EduardeCalibal> Bom.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<L88os> ele vai atualizar normalmente?
<EduardeCalibal> tortuguito, o kde esta funcionando agora?
<EduardeCalibal> L88os, como atualizar?
<tortuguito> rs
<tortuguito> EduardeCalibal,  s
<tortuguito> kk
<tortuguito> so ta meio ruin
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<tortuguito> por causa da resolução
<EduardeCalibal> Ai não sei te dizer por que esta com a resolução com problemas.
<tortuguito> vo mexer aki depois
<EduardeCalibal> Meu forte não é o kde.
<tortuguito> EduardeCalibal,  qal aquele flash
<L88os> quando tiver uma atualização o ubuntu vai avisar sem problemas?
<tortuguito> flash-nom-free?
<EduardeCalibal> L88os, acredito que sim.
<L88os> tudo bem, valeu por toda ajuda
<EduardeCalibal> tortuguito, uso debian aqui então meus pacotes são diferentes dos do ubuntu.
<EduardeCalibal> Eu costumo copiar coisas como o flash e o java diretamente os fabricantes.
<EduardeCalibal> dos...
<EduardeCalibal> Beleza.
<tortuguito> EduardeCalibal,
<tortuguito> rlx
<tortuguito> parece q qando
<tortuguito> instalei o kde
<tortuguito> ja instalou
<tortuguito> o flash
<tortuguito> abri aqui youtube
<tortuguito> ta abrindo video
<tortuguito> o.O
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tocar serviço aqui que já estão me "buzinando".  Fui.  AFK
<tortuguito> EduardeCalibal,  vlw
<tortuguito> so me fala
<tortuguito> como mexo na resoluçãoo
<EduardeCalibal> tortuguito, não lembro se o kde usa o xorg, se sim ficaria no arquivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf mas a configuração exige conhecer seu vídeo para que fique adequada.  O que me leva a dúvida sobre se já não estava correta no gnome.
<EduardeCalibal> E se sim, deveria estar correta no kde também.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<tortuguito> EduardeCalibal,
<tortuguito> ta 1024x786
<tortuguito> keria por 1024x1022
<tortuguito> axo q é isso
<EduardeCalibal> Pode alterar no arquivo que falei, acho.
<EduardeCalibal> É melhor achar alguém por ai com mais prática com o kde para confirmar isso.
<tortuguito> blz
<tortuguito> EduardeCalibal,
<tortuguito> e meu kde
<tortuguito> ta em ingles
<tortuguito> tem como alterar pra portugues?
<EduardeCalibal> Lembro sobre um pacote, ou alguns, que são responsáveis pelas opções para os idiomas, mas achava que valia para tudo no sistema.
<EduardeCalibal> ...ele já saiu.
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<L88os> Eduardocalibal: você sabe se dá para assistir tv no vlc
<L88os> ?
<L88os> usar com minha placa de captura.
<EduardeCalibal> Putz...
<EduardeCalibal> O pessoal esta saindo rápido hoje.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<juqueta> Ursinha, Alex-Musicman, AlissonB almartz AndreNoel bino BrunoFerrari Celso Celsinho Cesar_Augusto ChronosGOD dejahbrasil delet EduardeCalibal eir Geowany[work] Guest31537 guigouz irtigor1 irtigor  ISK iuriguilherme j0su3 klebers luanlmd m4v mactimes Maninho mantovani marcelomauro mercutio22 nhandler_ znel p4dd4w pereba|2 porncowboy rafaelstanley Ricardo__ Rudineiw semeion_ ShadowBelmolve slipky  Squidy Srlinux SuBmUnDo Como rodar 
<Ursinha> ai ai
<Ursinha> juqueta: não faz isso não, amiguinho
<rafaelstanley> diz ai
<Ursinha> pergunta só que alguem pode responder
<EduardeCalibal> Isso me deixa...  Furioso...  Perdendo...  Controle...  Raiva...  Dominando...
<juqueta> Ursinha: me desulpe
<EduardeCalibal> Eduarde destroi avatar pequeno.
<EduardeCalibal> Graaaaa!!!!
<juqueta> oO
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Ursinha> juqueta: qual seu problema?
<Ursinha> vc quer rodar... algo
<juqueta> Ursinha: mil desculpas achei que era assim que funcionava o aqui =/
<juqueta> o chat*
<Ursinha> juqueta: não tem problema não, agora vc sabe e ficou certo :) eu queria saber qual o problema que vc está tendo pra rodar o algo
<Ursinha> que não coube na sua mensagem então não sei o que é
<Ursinha> :)
<juqueta> Ursinha: uso ubuntu 11.10 só que não consigo rodar aquele jogo no wine alguém sabe o que fazer ou com quem posso falar sobre o assunto???
<Ursinha> juqueta: então, vc pode falar aqui se quiser
<Ursinha> tem o #ubuntu-games também
<Ursinha> qual jogo?
<juqueta> o do vídeo que mandei...
<Ursinha> é que eu não vi :/
<juqueta> Call of duty Modern warfare 3
<juqueta> desculpe
<Ursinha> ah
<Ursinha> o que tá acontecendo que vc não consegue rodar?
<juqueta> Ursinha: termina a instalaçao e ai nao levanta nem me retorna um erro já rodei pelo terminal
<juqueta> e nao me retorna nada apenas morre o processo
<Geowany[work]> roda isso no windows mesmo
<juqueta> Geowany[work]: sou limpinho nao uso lixo me desculpe =P
<juqueta> Bom muito obrigado a todos e me desculpe pela ignorancia em chamar a atençao de todos... nao vai acontecer de novo...
<Ursinha> afe
<Ursinha> Geowany[work]: pq manda o cara fazer isso
<Geowany[work]> (14:42:22) juqueta: Geowany[work]: sou limpinho nao uso lixo me desculpe =P
<Cesar_Augusto> juqueta:  qual a questão meu filho ?
<Ursinha> juqueta: perai, vamos fazer funcionar isso ai
<Geowany[work]> Ursinha: o jogo é feito pra windows
<Geowany[work]> e é lançamento
<Ursinha> Geowany[work]: o wine é feito pra rodar coisas de windows
<juqueta> Geowany[work]: vc viu o video rodando no debian ???
<Geowany[work]> Ursinha: nem tudo roda no wine
<Geowany[work]> principalmente jogos
<juqueta> Geowany[work]: veja com seus olhos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uscRGYOEvEg
<Ursinha> juqueta: ó só, quando vc quiser jogar coisas no wine, o wiki deles tem um monte de gente falando se conseguiu ou não
<Geowany[work]> (14:42:22) juqueta: Geowany[work]: sou limpinho nao uso lixo me desculpe =P
<Geowany[work]> seu jogo é original?
<Ursinha> juqueta: nem discute com o Geowany[work], ele gosta de criar problema
<juqueta> Geowany[work]: mas é claro que é só que al ele rodou pelo Steam
<juqueta> Ursinha: nem ligo pra caras desse tipo ... ao invés de ajudar prefere desmotivar as pessoas... desse tipo tem um monte por ai .. agora dispostos a ajudar são poucas e por isso nesse fator vc se destaca...
<rogers_talon> Ursinha: boa tarde
<Ursinha> juqueta: quando saiu esse jogo?
<Ursinha> rogers_talon: boa tarde
<juqueta> Ursinha: para pc nem faz um mês rsrs
<juqueta> acho que duas semanas
<Ursinha> tem mw3? to lenta no mundo hahaha
<rogers_talon> Ursinha: uma pergunta, quem esta monitorando o ubuntu-br? pque adoro ajudar, mas algumas vezes estão estrapolando....principalmente qdo tu não esta on.....
<juqueta> Ursinha: hahah foi o jogo mais vendido no mundo rsrrs
<Ursinha> juqueta: eu achava que tinha o mw2 e depois o black ops
<Ursinha> eu tenho o mw2 pra ps3
<Ursinha> nossa, dormi mesmo, tem o 3 já huahuahauha
<juqueta> Ursinha: então essa é a continuaçao saiu acho que dia 17 para PC comprei e ia fazer dual boot na minha máquina só por causa disso .... agora eu vejo o vídeo do soldado de um tal de Ubuntu games rodando no Debian ... ai já sabe né se há um maneira de rodar ele sem dual boot to disposto a tentar
<Ursinha> ah, muito legal da sua parte :)
<Ursinha> juqueta: deixa ver o video
<juqueta> Ursinha: eu tento de tudo entendeu agora com a motivaçao que caras como o Geowany[work] dão as vezes nem sei se vale a pena né....
<Ursinha> juqueta: deixa isso pra lá :) façamos o jogo rodar
<Ursinha> juqueta: o negocio é pedir pro cara do video fazer um tutorial hein
<juqueta> Ursinha: se eu estiver incomodando só me falar ta e tbm daqui a pouco vou sair .. vai dar meu horário =)
<Ursinha> juqueta: sem problemas
<juqueta> é uma boa... vou postar um cometário
<pereba|2> !votekick juqueta
<Geowany[work]> juqueta: cara...eu ja bati muita cabeça com isso
<Geowany[work]> mas essas ideologias nao me levaram a lugar algum
<Geowany[work]> juqueta: peço desculpas pelo mal entendido, mas minha filosofia é essa
<Geowany[work]> se o software é pra entretenimento, não se deve bater tanta cabeça com isso
<Geowany[work]> agora se é algo que realmente vale a pena, deve ser feito
<Geowany[work]> por exemplo, estou aqui com um probleminha para migrar dados de um servidor win2k3 com lotus domino ibm para um server linux rodando centos
<Geowany[work]> olha só, eu não curto mt o centos, prefiro o debian, mas testei de tudo já pra rodar o instalador dele e não funciona
<Geowany[work]> no centos foi de primeira
<Geowany[work]> é igual falar pra um usuário que os documentos dele feito no ms office vão abrir perfeitamente no broffice e vice-versa
<Geowany[work]> e como sempre eu falo, não se tem problemas com sistema operacional quem não tem servidores em produção
<Geowany[work]> uma coisa é defender um sistema operacional, outra coisa é defender seu emprego
<Geowany[work]> principalmente quando se tem uma equipe reduzida e o nível de conhecimento é mediano
<inbitado34> como sei se meu video está em modo DVI  pois o cabo é dvi da placa ao monitor?
<delet> juqueta vou comer seu cu sua desgraça
<Geowany[work]> o.O
<Adiumy> o.O²
<Federaty> Olá galera, Olá, meu ubuntu recentemente esta apresentando uns travamentos com umas mensagens, alguem sabe me dizer onde fica os logs dos travamentos ?
<ProgCibernox> boa noite
<default__> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda ai
<default__> referente a irssi
<default__> o comando para ir a um canal qual seria
<default__> tipo estou em 6 canais quero sair do 6 para o 2
<Katador> boa tarde
<Katador> como eu faço pra apaga um link do wget?
<xGrind> eae
<Katador> ubunutu 11,10
<xGrind> Katador; como assim?
<Katador> eu fui instala o wine
<Katador> alias, o office no wine
<Katador> http://www.guiaubuntupt.org/wiki/index.php?title=Office_2007_em_linux
<Katador> so que agora nao to conseguindo instala o wine
<Katador> da como pacotes corrompidos
<L88os> alguém ai acha essencial o plugin do flash player?
<Katador> L88os:  depende, vc acessa youtube, facebook, orkut, xvideos ?
<L88os> estou em duvida se devo instalar
<Geowany[work]> Katador: kkkkkkk
<Katador> é essencial cara
<Katador> :D
<L88os> kk
<Geowany[work]> quem nunca acessou redtube que me atire uma pedra!
<L88os> blz
<xGrind> Katador; entra na pasta principal e apaga os wget q ficam la
<Katador> hauahuaauha
<Geowany[work]> ja tentei rodar o gnash mas não acho legal
<Katador> xGrind:  onde?
<xGrind> gnash é horrivel kk
<xGrind> Katador; aki fica em /home/michael
<xGrind> olhae
<xGrind> /home/seu nome de usuario
<Katador> sim
<xGrind> eu prefiro flash. esses dias testei o youtube com hmtl 5. achei lento
<Katador> xGrind: o nome eh wget mesmo?
<Katador> coloquei pra ver arquivos ocultos, e nao consegui ver
<xGrind> Katador; estranho. era pra ta ai
<xGrind> tipo, qndo vc baixa alguma coisa e vai continuar, ele cria outro e continua o download
<xGrind> se vc apaga esse wget, ele começa do zero
<default__> Ajuda irssi em portugues alguem por favor poderia me ajudar
<Katador> xGrind: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/capturadetelaem20111125p.png/
<xGrind> Katador; vc baixou como? wget link
<xGrind> pelo terminal?
<Katador> sim
<Katador> sudo apt-get install wine
<Katador> mas da como pacotes corrompidos
<Katador> e no synapt tbm nao esta instalando
<Katador> foi depois que usei esse ocmando
<Katador> wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<xGrind> nunca usei -q
<xGrind> serve pra que?
<Katador> cara de boa
<Katador> eu nao sei
<Katador> segui o tutorial
<Katador> kkkk
<xGrind> ja volto ae. reiniciar aki
<Katador> sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<oiee> alguem
<Katador> preciso remover esses dois links
<oiee> sabe arrumar resolução
<oiee> do debian?
<oiee> minha resolução nao passa de 1024x76 algo
<oiee> kero por em 1024 x 1028
<oiee> sei la
<oiee> alguem help-me?
<oiee> ?
<Geowany[work]> oiee: opa
<oiee> Geowany[work],  ajuda?
<Geowany[work]> oiee: qual sua placa de video?
<oiee> nvdia
<oiee> on-board
<Geowany[work]> nvidia
<Geowany[work]> ta usando ubuntu?
<Katador> Geowany[work]:  sabe como eu retorno a lista wget ao original?
<Geowany[work]> Katador: lista wget?
<Katador> coloquei um link errdo
<Katador> yes
<Geowany[work]> oiee: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/xorg-config.xml
<Geowany[work]> nesse link tem a parte de configurar a resolução
<xGrind> Katador; mals ae.
<Geowany[work]> direto no xorg
<xGrind> oq vc usou la?
<Katador> xGrind:
<Katador> olha ai
<Katador> http://www.guiaubuntupt.org/wiki/index.php?title=Office_2007_em_linux
<Katador> vo ter que sair
<ileeo> ou
<ileeo> alguem pode me ajudar ae
<ileeo> ?
<xGrind> ileeo falae
<chilicuil> boa tarde, algem sabe de um servidor dhcp em uma linea, algo como $ python -m SimpleHTTPServer para dhcp ficaria ./give_ip 10.0.0.2 -i eth0 (pra dar a ip 10.0.0.2 pela interface eth0 ao primero que a precise)
<ileeo> alguem ja ouviu falar em adobe fireworks cs5 ?
<xGrind> mas o cara é muito louco . pra que baixar o wine, se ja tem no repositorio? o.O
<xGrind> pegou tutorial do ubuntu hardy
<oiee> Geowany[work],
<oiee> eu ja tenho o xorg
<oiee> mais ta dando erro na hora de criar a conf
<L88os> comecei a instalar o plugin do flash mas ele travou em aplicando mudanças...e agora?
<L88os> tem como cancelar a instalação via terminal?
<delet> Não nasci, fui compilado
<xGrind> HAUHHUA
<tortuguito> alguem
<tortuguito> me ajuda?
<tortuguito> alguem
<tortuguito> ja viu 1 tal de gnash
<tortuguito> flash?
<MrBoss> boa noite, alguém tem iphone com o ubuntu?
<delet> tortuguito viu não
<delet> MrBoss so hiPone
<tortuguito> delet,
<tortuguito> e ae
<MrBoss> delet, aplicativos MAC, estou querendo saber para atualizar o IOS
<delet> nao tem ubuntu nao MrBoss
<MrBoss> ?
<MrBoss> para atualizar o iphone pelo ubuntu.
<delet> ahh tah
<delet> fala com Geowany[work]
<MrBoss> Geowany[work],
<xGrind> os caras falando de iphone, o outro com editor de pdf no cel. e eu aki com cel de 100 reais ;/
<MrBoss> kkk
<Celso> ahahaha
<Celso> sonho com um galaxy ace,mas vou ficar com meu galaxy 5
<MrBoss> Geowany[work],
<Geowany[work]> MrBoss: opa
<MrBoss> Geowany[work], vc atualizou o iphone pelo ubuntu?
<Geowany[work]> MrBoss: nunca fiz isso brother
<tortuguito> alguem
<tortuguito> me ajuda?
<Geowany[work]> não faço idéia
<tortuguito> instalei o flash non free
<tortuguito> no debian
<tortuguito> abre o video
<tortuguito> mais nao sai som
<Geowany[work]> tortuguito: cara
<tortuguito> alguem sabe oq pode ser?
<Geowany[work]> ta usando alsa ou pulseaudio?
<tortuguito> kero ver musicas do youtube
<Geowany[work]> tortuguito: se for pulse
<Geowany[work]> adiciona teu usuario nos grupos pulse e pulse-access
<tortuguito> sei la
<tortuguito> instalei o debian
<tortuguito> veio gnome
<Geowany[work]> vou ter que sair agora, mais tarde volto
<tortuguito> mudei pra kde
<tortuguito> nao sei q plataforma de audio
<tortuguito> to usando
<tortuguito> kmix
<tortuguito> ta aki
<tortuguito> ge
<ProgCibernox> opa
<ProgCibernox> PESSOAL alguem sabe qual comando consigo instalar o wine ?
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install wine
<ProgCibernox> heheh ja consegui mais vlw
<tortuguito> alguem
<tortuguito> sabe 1 programa
<tortuguito> pra usar audio
<tortuguito> em varias linhas?
<tyler-vortex> dae galera
<tyler-vortex> o ubuntu tá com raiva de mim mesmo -.-'
<tyler-vortex> o empathy nao conecta no msn de jeito nenhum só na minha máquina
<tyler-vortex> o empathy nao mostra contatos do gtalk a partir de hj
<tyler-vortex> o mouse trava tudo
<tyler-vortex> só volta qdo retiro ele
<tyler-vortex> do note
<tyler-vortex> 0o
<L88os> estou com problema no desligamento do sistema como posso reportar o problema?
<Kazenin> L88os, no fórum do ubuntu
<L88os> mais só falando não vai adiantar. como eles vão saber o que é ? adivinhação?
<L88os> quero saber se tem como fazer log do desligamento
<L88os> kazenin: sabe alguma coisa sobre isso?
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<tyler-vortex> sistematico: boas
<tyler-vortex> blz?
<MrBoss> alguem tem iphone?
<tyler-vortex> MrBoss:  é aquele lance de acessar a página pra vc? 0o
<MrBoss> ?
<MrBoss> to querendo saber como atualizar para o ios 5
<tyler-vortex> ah bom
<tyler-vortex> hehe
<tyler-vortex> sorry ;p
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-26
<jxajroad> prezados senhores! boa noite.
<ProgCibernox> Noite
<jxajroad> passo aqui só pra agradecer a ajuda e dizer que consegui instalar o Ubuntu 11.10 pelo pendrive usando o unetbooin!
<jxajroad> não foi fácil pois existem diversas versões e só consegui com a 563
<jxajroad> e add um recurso que o linux 8.04 não tinha o linuxsys
<jxajroad> mas deu tudo certinho o problema é que o 11.10 é muito diferente do 10.04!
<ProgCibernox> ISSo mesmo
<jxajroad> gostaria de configurar a tela melhor mas pelo visto não dá né?
<ProgCibernox> eu tb instalei a uma semana atras a atualização
<ProgCibernox> vc gostaria sem efeitos ?
<jxajroad> esses icones aqui do lado esquerdo tem que ficar aqui? e gosto barra em baixo. como eu mudo?
<ProgCibernox> bom tem um arquivo q vc baixa na central
<ProgCibernox> esperae
<jxajroad> efeitos? bem....não sei o que vc chama de efeitos mas queria que fosse mais parecido com o 10.04
<jxajroad> central?
<ProgCibernox> bom vc pode usar o gone ao invez do unix e so alternar a conta e na engrenagem escolher gnome
<jxajroad> eu só lamento não ter anotado tudo exatamente que fiz pra instalar...sei que não foi fácil. mas valeu a pena...bonito este SO é.
<jxajroad> ??
<jxajroad> como?
<jxajroad> usar o gnome ao inves do unix?
<ProgCibernox> aonde vc lica para desligar o computador clique em alternar sessao
<ProgCibernox> ENCERRAR
<jxajroad> ooooh! sim...eu lembro que no 10.04 tinha uma coisa assim
<jxajroad> nao gosto dessa configuração...não acho nada do que eu usava.
<jxajroad> ok..ok...vou fazer isso! obrigado mais uma vez!
<ProgCibernox> bom ... o uninix vc so acha o icone atrave de proucura
<jxajroad> vou ver se faço um roteirinho pra ajudar quem tiver problemas com a instalação! eu tive que instar o unetbootin umas 4...ou 6 vezes...eu não percebi a falta do linuxsys
<ProgCibernox> ai vc pode arrastar para o desktop os icones de seus programas
<jxajroad> iiiiisso...era assim que eu tava fazendo pra achar os programas.
<jxajroad> tentava lembrar o nome e achar na procura
<ProgCibernox> intaum vo te explicar
<jxajroad> mas viu? nunca vi o unix....ele é assim complicado...tipo...diferente assim?
<jxajroad> puts...que sofrimento foi instalar isto...:(
<jxajroad> mas até que ele é bonito.
<ProgCibernox> isso msm e so diferente ,mais muito bacana em termos de efeitos q vc pode configurar pelo gerenciador compiz, mais vo u lhe ensinar a achar seues programas
<jxajroad> compiz?!
<jxajroad> ora....obrigado!
<jxajroad> eu não usava muitos.
<jxajroad> os jogos tirei todos e deixei só o xadrez.
<ProgCibernox> bom la em cima da barra latera clica no icone do ubuntu ai aparece a procura, na janela de procura tem na parte de baixo da janela uma casinha , uns lapis e outros icones... ali resume oq esta intalado na sua maquina olhe lah
<jxajroad> eu usava um programa de autocad chamado Qcad mas não preciso dele aqui.
<ProgCibernox> humm
<jxajroad> hmmmm perai...vou ver.
<ProgCibernox> bom vou te passar um guiazinho de efeitos do compiz
<ProgCibernox> ok
<jxajroad> ora..obrigado ProgCibernox! :)
<ProgCibernox> jxajroad no problem
<jxajroad> não vejo lapis...aliás os ícones são _enormes_!
<jxajroad> não dá pra diminuir isso?
<cicero_> salvee!
<jxajroad> salve! boa noite.
<ProgCibernox> cara e na barra de baixo dos icones grandes e uma barrinha pquena onde tem um desenho de uma casinha
<ProgCibernox> Boa noite
<ProgCibernox> Bom ja o mini guia de atalhos do compiz
<ProgCibernox> http://ubuntudicas.blogspot.com/2007/11/lista-de-atalhos-para-efeitos-do-compiz.html
<ProgCibernox> olha ae
<jxajroad> queria te mostrar o que aparece pra mim...salvei num print screen.
<ProgCibernox> envia
<jxajroad> casinha? vou ver direito.
<jxajroad> opa..ok
<ProgCibernox> conseguiu ?
<jxajroad> vou copiar num gedit pra linux...que to fazendo..
<jxajroad> perai
<ProgCibernox> ok
<jxajroad> não vejo nada! como te mostro o print screen??
<ProgCibernox> clica com o botao direito emcima do meu nome e send file
<jxajroad> ok
<ProgCibernox> vc pode me explicar tb que eu consigo entender..kkk
<jxajroad> viu ai??
<ProgCibernox> envia denovo
<jxajroad> to oferecendo pra vc ver.
<ProgCibernox> ixi nao esta aceitando
<ProgCibernox> mais me explique q eu te ajudo
<jxajroad> :(
<ProgCibernox> Agora pela central de programas ubuntu vc acha muitos programas novos pois a central ficou muito bem orgonizada. a central e uma pastinha laranja na barra lateral
<jxajroad> vc lembra como era o 10.04?
<ProgCibernox> lembro
<jxajroad> a barra de tarefas eu colocava onde eu quisesse...e os programas era igual ao w98
<ProgCibernox> foi um choque para min tb as mudanças
<jxajroad> tipo...o iniciar do w98
<ProgCibernox> fazz isso oh
<jxajroad> aqui diz que falhou o envio..acho que é minhaconexãp
<jxajroad> tem 230kB
<ProgCibernox> vai la no botao de desligar perto do relogio encerrar sessao depois em cima da caixa q vc digita a senha de logon do usuario tem uma engrenagem vc clica e escolhe gnome classic ,ai vc tira esse desktop cheio de efeito , se quiser voltar com os efeito s mudar para ubuntu ao inves de gnome classic
<ProgCibernox> olha ai
<ProgCibernox> bom eu ainda nem adaptei por completo , mais ja estou bem entrosado com a interface
<jxajroad> ok...volto já! este pc tb é fraquinho...é um velho Proview PC810001
<jxajroad> ok..volto já.
<ProgCibernox> ok
<jxajroad> oi! ProgCibernox!
<jxajroad> voltei!
<jxajroad> mas nada!
<ProgCibernox> cara tenho uma ideia
<ProgCibernox> vc conseguiu mudar para gnome ?
<diablosjp> Boa noite a todos!
<jxajroad> diga.
<ProgCibernox> Noite
<jxajroad> não!
<jxajroad> nao consegui!
<jxajroad> boa noite diablossjp
<ProgCibernox> espera ai entao temos q instalalo
<jxajroad> ah é? tem que instalar?
<jxajroad> como eu acho o console aqui???
<ProgCibernox> digite terminal a busca
<jxajroad> hmm
<jxajroad> vixe!
<jxajroad> só assim pra achar os programas, é?
<ProgCibernox> uhum
<ProgCibernox> so um minuto ,nao fique afobado
<ProgCibernox> tem como adicionar temas ao sistema para ficar mais do seu jeit
<jxajroad> nãããão! :) o pior eu já fiz! agora estou tranquilo!
<ProgCibernox> enquanto veja os temas
<jxajroad> este pecezinho, se vc viu no google é um netbook sem vergonha...eu uso pra quebrar um galho só.
<ProgCibernox> por enquanto veja temas para goneme enquanto eu acho a solução
<ProgCibernox> kkkk
<jxajroad> eu troquei o SO porque o 8.04 tava muito velho e veio quando comprei o PC em 2009
<ProgCibernox> http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=new&logpage=0&xcontentmode=15x25x36x39x60x100x101x102x103x120x121x130x131x132x133x150x160x165x166x167x170x171x172x173x174x175x176x177x178x179x180x181x185x186x187x188x189x190x191x2010x2020x2030x2040x2050x2060x2070x2080x2090x2100x2110x2120x2130x6700&page=4
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<ProgCibernox> espera ae
<jxajroad> ok...tranquilo!
<ProgCibernox> achei
<ProgCibernox> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<ProgCibernox> digita isto no terminal para habilitar o gnome classic
<ProgCibernox> Conseguiu ?
<jxajroad> ok..vou digitar aqui...
<ProgCibernox> Depois q instalar , vai la no botao de desligar perto do relogio encerrar sessao depois em cima da caixa q vc digita a senha de logon do usuario tem uma engrenagem vc clica e escolhe gnome classic ,ai vc tira esse desktop cheio de efeito , se quiser voltar com os efeito s mudar para ubuntu ao inves de gnome classic
<jxajroad> me acostumar a fazer tudo pelo terminal é terrivel pra mim....e olha que eu gostava de mexer no windows no shell!
<jxajroad> quando deixei de usar em 2008
<ProgCibernox> e complicado
<ProgCibernox> Ah.... ja ia me esquecendo
<ProgCibernox> para customzar o gnome e so seguir este video tutorial  q achei na net
<ProgCibernox> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/10/ubuntu-11-10-gnome-classico/
<jxajroad> ok...tá instalando! :)
<jxajroad> sim...acho que sei...é uma engrenagem do lado do nome....lá tava escrito gnome 2D
<jxajroad> tá instalando
<ProgCibernox> depois q instalar mude para gnome classic e depois modifique ele com esse video tutorial  q achei na net http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/10/ubuntu-11-10-gnome-classico/
<jxajroad> ah sim...claro.
<jxajroad> eu até gostei do modo cheio de trololós mas não estou acostumado com isso.
<jxajroad> opa...
<ProgCibernox> ehh eu ja me adptei a esse sistema cheio de fru fru
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<jxajroad> desculpe....cliquei não sei em que que desligou!
<ProgCibernox> ixi
<ProgCibernox> quando vc clica na qula opção perto do relogio onde vc deslica, ao inves de escolher desligar escolha encerrar sessao
<jxajroad> sim...vou ver isso agora!
<jxajroad> volto já.
<jxajroad> alo!
<ProgCibernox> conseguiu ?
<jxajroad> ufa! agora sim! :)
<jxajroad> melhorou 90%
<ProgCibernox> tem esta solução tb so que no ubuntu e nao no gnome classic,e vc muda de interface denovo voltando a usar o sistema cheio de efeitos, nesse tutoria rapido vc consegue gerenciar todo aspecto do ubuntu.olhe na parte de temas do tutorial... link   http://ubuntued.info/personalize-o-ubuntu-11-10-com-o-gnome-tweak-tool
<ProgCibernox> esse ultima opção q passei vc vai usar a nova interface
<jxajroad> ah sim...claro! agora vou ver se arrumo um tempo pra colocar no PC de mesa!
<jxajroad> eu estava com medo de usar...não gosto de ficar trocando de SO como se troca de camisa.
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<jxajroad> por mim eu ainda estava usando o w98 que tava mais do que bom.
<ProgCibernox> agora se vc quiser otimizar o aspecto do gonome classique veja o video tutrial q achei na net
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<ProgCibernox> nao gosto mais de Windows
<jxajroad> mais tarde quero ver se escrevo todos os passos do calvário que dei até poder instalar isto! caramba...foi complicado
<jxajroad> eu nao conseguia fazer o unetbootin funcionar nem a poder de decreto.
<jxajroad> não gosta do windos? bem...imagino a razão.
<ProgCibernox> o meu teiver q ir reiniciando o update toda hora pois dava erro :C
<jxajroad> além de caro ele emburrece bem...mas vc tem que considerar uma coisa...
<ProgCibernox> e olha q usei a vida inteira
<ProgCibernox> sinto mais liberdade no linux posso otimizalo da forma q eu nescessitar
<jxajroad> .....um profissional não pode ficar perdendo tempo com o SO nem com o computador...ele tem que ligar o PC  e pronto!
<jxajroad> se vai ficar se preocupando muito com PC fica louco..aí não faz mais nada na vida.
<ProgCibernox> mas entao , no linux basta pegar o jeito
<jxajroad> otimizar, né? entendo.
<ProgCibernox> como assim ?otimizar, né? entendo.
<jxajroad> como disse....eu não gosto de muitas mudanças...eu vicio num sistema e fico nele.
<jxajroad> nunca usei o windos vista nem o windows 7
<ProgCibernox> e claro q no windows vc tem muito mais facilidades e muitos programas com o suporte a ele.
<jxajroad> nem sei como são...e pra dizer a verdade...mesmo apanhando do linux eu não quero nem saber como são.
<jxajroad> parei de usar windows no XP
<ProgCibernox> kkkk
<jxajroad> sim...é verdade....mas no meu caso a questão é a facilidade.
<Ricardo__> eu uso os dois
<ProgCibernox> Cara e olha q eu ja fui tecnico em infomatica e digo windows e frebre nacional ou ate mundial
<Ricardo__> pego o melhor dos dois sistemas de win e linux
<Ricardo__> pra fliperama vo pro win, o resto vo pro linux
<ProgCibernox> claro
<jxajroad> eu sou tecnologo em mecanica...o máximo que uso de computador fora o divertimento é AutoCAD, programas graficos como CATIA, ProE e planilhas eletronicas.
<jxajroad> de jogos fora xadrez e klotsky eu gostava do need for speed.
<jxajroad> acho que nemesis era legal...mas esse eu jogava na tv mesmo.
<ProgCibernox> eu uso o linux mais para programar e trabalhar com objetos 3d ,e no windows ja gravo minha musicas instrumentais na guitarra por lazer
<ProgCibernox> kkkk
<ProgCibernox> Cara tem os games classicos... Sim copter por exemplo
<jxajroad> quando se trata de jogos eu prefiro maquinas grandes dos videogames das lojas...lá eu pego simuladores e coisas legais.
<ProgCibernox> eu curtia pacas
<jxajroad> eu uso o PC pra internet, pra desenhos de engenharia...em geral.
<jxajroad> planilhamento e coisas assim
<ProgCibernox> ehh  e uma questao de opniao eu ja prefiro o pc mesmo. mais bem tunadao msm
<ProgCibernox> Minha maquina eu uso um core 2 duo e7500,4gb ram, e uma geforce basica a 9500
<Ricardo__> tipo a minha entao
<Ricardo__> os[Linux 2.6.32-5-amd64 x86_64] distro[Debian 6.0.3] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz (GenuieIIntel) @ 2.39GHz] mem[Physical: 2.9GB, 57.1% free] disk[Total: 1.6TB, 17.4% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<jxajroad> eu precisaria aprender mais coisas..mas o que tem já tá bom....o problema é que empresas como Dassault Systèmes e outras não fazem pra linux...
<Ricardo__> ja q a ati 4650 equivale a uma 9500
<jxajroad> apesar de que o Draftsight já tem pra linux.
<ProgCibernox> isso mesmo
<Ricardo__> teu processador eh melhor
<jxajroad> vixe....eu uso um amdzinho e olhe lá
<ProgCibernox> e7500 acho q foi a penultima linha dos core 2duo
<Ricardo__> quanto é a freq dele?
<jxajroad> este pc mesmo tem 400 de ram...hd 50GB....
<jxajroad> amd..nem sei o clock
<Ricardo__> eu ate ia por uma placa de video culhuda
<jxajroad> onde eu vejo isso? nunca atentei.
<Ricardo__> mas com esse processador q tenho acho q nem vai render mto
<Ricardo__> 3g de ram ta bom
<Ricardo__> pra games nao precisa mais q isso
<ProgCibernox> faz um overclock na maquina q ela fica monstro
<jxajroad> não ligo pra games
<ProgCibernox> BRINCADEIRA NAO FAÇA OVERCLOCK
<Ricardo__> nenhum jogo usa mais q 1 gb
<ProgCibernox> estraga o pc
<Ricardo__> 8 gb de ram é pirotecnia ja
<Ricardo__> acho q meio inutil
<ProgCibernox> depende
<ProgCibernox> 8 gb para renderização 3d e show
<Ricardo__> é para games é inutil
<ProgCibernox> depende para qual a funcionalidade
<Ricardo__> ou pra usar linux tb
<ProgCibernox> ai sim e verdade
<Ricardo__> 8 gb é inutil, a nao ser q tu usa os vbox de montao
<jxajroad> memoria 472,5 MiB
<Ricardo__> com varias maquinas virtuais
<ProgCibernox> eh um vbox com outros  OS
<jxajroad> processador Geode(TM) Integrated Processor by AMD PCS
<jxajroad> tipo de OS 32-bit
<ProgCibernox> cara o core i7 e uns 1800, rs 0.)
<ProgCibernox> 0.0
<jxajroad> disco 54,0 GB
<jxajroad> o que é uma máquina virtual?
<ProgCibernox> simula um ambiente para q seja instalado mais de um sistema operacional
<jxajroad> pra mim dando pra mandar e receber emails já á bom.
<jxajroad> tá bom
<Ricardo__> e ai ja se acostumaram com gnome 3?
<ProgCibernox> cada um com suas nescessidades ...
<ProgCibernox> eu ja cara
<ProgCibernox> acustumei com linux com 1 semana
<Ricardo__> eu ainda vo esperar um pouco
<Ricardo__> pra migrar pra g3
<Ricardo__> vo ficar no g2 classico por um tempo ainda
<ProgCibernox> A mudaça foi super radical
<Ricardo__> demais
<Ricardo__> eu sou meio contra mudancas demais
<Ricardo__> eheeha
<ProgCibernox> o nosso amigo jxajroad q o diga
<ProgCibernox> ele ate se assustou, e eu tb
<Ricardo__> capaz de ir prum xfce ou lxde
<Ricardo__> no futuro
<Ricardo__> pra nao inovar eheh
<ProgCibernox> mudar e bom , mais descaracterizar a interface e horrivel.pois vc acaba ficando perdido
<Ricardo__> pior foi as personalizacoes
<jxajroad> aaai! além de limitado profissionalmente sou velho, gente!
<Ricardo__> praticamente nada da pra mexer
<jxajroad> tenho 45 anos
<Ricardo__> isso q nao gostei
<Ricardo__> e no gnome2 dava pra mudar tudo
<jxajroad> comecei a mexer com computador aos 33....34
<ProgCibernox> Cara a velhice esta no coraçao das pessoas e nao em idade
<jxajroad> não foi brincadeira...era um pentium 100 890MB de HD
<Ricardo__> e usar kde é quase usar win
<Ricardo__> nao caiu a ficha pra mim
<Ricardo__> ehehea
<insert> alguem aqui mexe com brazilfw?
<jxajroad> entendo mas se vc estudasse o que estudei não teria tempo pra computador....como eu disse...eu uso só o que preciso...não dá pra ficar brincando muito...lamento...:(
<ProgCibernox> poxa nao precisa ofender..... BRINCADEIRA
<Pskol> brazilfw eh das antiga em
<jxajroad> se vcs repararem a interface é igual a do W98....parece que não foje muito.
<ProgCibernox> bom um sistema ter otimizaçoes em termos de melhorias e excelente , mais nao concordo em descaracterizalo
<ProgCibernox> mais e so questao de adaptaçao
<jxajroad> vixe...o que é brazilianfw?
<ProgCibernox> boa pergunta
<jxajroad> ah sim....mas quando vc passar dos 40 ProgCibernox...vc vai entender o que estou dizendo.
<jxajroad> :)
<jxajroad> esperemos que vc ultrapasse bem dos 40....até dos 120
<jxajroad> :)kkkk
<jxajroad> ufa...já deu uma bela melhorada aqui na cara dele.
<ProgCibernox> concerteza foi uma era diferente... eu gostaria de ter nascido antes pois devia ser bom ser adulto nos anos 80 ouvir bastante heavy metal comparar um jaqueta de couro e uma motoca
<jxajroad> agora falta por a barra embaixo..mas se não der tudo bem....assim já aproxima bem do que estou abituado.
<ProgCibernox> muito bem
<ProgCibernox> so um minuto
<jxajroad> vou ver se atualizo do 10.04 lá da mesa...é um pc fraquinho tb...120GB de HD....
<jxajroad> nem sei clock nem nada!
<jxajroad> processador AMD..tb
<ProgCibernox> so um minuto q vo ver a bara q vc ta nescessitando
<Ricardo__> sim em 1985 rock in rio
<jxajroad> o mais enxuto dos magros....suficiente só pra umas musica...uns filmes e internet.
<Ricardo__> devia t er sido demais
<jxajroad> Não ProgCibernox...não esquenta com isso.
<jxajroad> ao poucos vou vendo....vou ter que ler com calma as tuas recomendações.
<ProgCibernox> Poxa cara quando vejo os icones da guitarra tipo steve vai e joe satriani, os caras sao monstros na guitarra.. hoje em dia nem existe musicos q tocam de verdade
<jxajroad> e ainda queria mencionar o que aconteceu com o unetbootin...quando tentei instalar...
<jxajroad> na verdade eu queria aprender a instalar pelo terminal
<jxajroad> mas disseram que era muito mais dificil.
<Ricardo__> é o iron maiden atual de hj em dia perdeu a graça
<jxajroad> instalar do pendrive pelo terminal
<ProgCibernox> iron e banda e a pop do rock
<jxajroad> eu gostava do Iron Maiden mas no tempo do Bruce Dickinson....mas sempre fui mais melodico
<jxajroad> eu gostava do Iron Maiden mas no tempo do Bruce Dickinson....mas sempre fui melodicoais melodico
<Ricardo__> ainda é do bruce
<ProgCibernox> kkkk
<jxajroad> Peter Gabriel
<Ricardo__> so q o som ja era
<jxajroad> Black Sabbath, rick wakeman
<ProgCibernox> os caras começaram a usar sintetizadores na guitarra
<Ricardo__> sabbath eu curtia mais a fase do dio
<jxajroad> Emerson Lake and Palmer
<Ricardo__> falecido dio
<jxajroad> Ozzy
<jxajroad> sim...o falecido dio
<Pskol> eh os anos 80,, hj em dia so tem porcaria
<Ricardo__> ate o pop rock
<Ricardo__> anos 80 era melhor
<jxajroad> depois que enjoei das pauleiras e do new age...eu comecei a curtir Burzum.
<ProgCibernox> esse cara do dio morreu ?
<ProgCibernox> o q ja tocou no iron
<jxajroad> acho que morreu sei lá...
<Ricardo__> nao cara
<Ricardo__> o dio morreu
<ProgCibernox> a banda ne ?
<jxajroad> o ozzy coitado..só falta deitar...kkkk
<Ricardo__> nao
<Ricardo__> o proprio dio
<Ricardo__> o vocalista
<Ricardo__> ronnie james dio
<jxajroad> aaah ProgCibernox...se vc gosta de guitarra vc deve sabe o que impulsionou os Beatles, né?
<ProgCibernox> na quela epoca tinha bandas tambem tipo rush,YES,pink floyd q era o progressivos super perfecionistas
<jxajroad> Vc reparou já no George Harrison????
<jxajroad> Vc notou que ele teve 2 fases...
<ProgCibernox> como assim?
<jxajroad> Ooooopa...agora estamos falando a mesma lingua....isso..Pink Floyd...saudoso..Yes...
<jxajroad> isso roque progressivo
<ProgCibernox> marcaram epoca msm
<jxajroad> viu se vc notar o Harrison mudou o estilo dele de tocar guitarra
<jxajroad> repare que as vezes ele colocava ela até no colo..
<jxajroad> sabe porque?
<ProgCibernox> porque ?
<jxajroad> depois que o Harrison foi pra india ele conheceu Ravi Shankar...pesquise no youtube
<jxajroad> ele teve uma conversa com esse hindu e começou a incorporar elementos da musica hindu na musica dos beatles.
<ProgCibernox> OUA
<ProgCibernox> 0.0
<ProgCibernox> esses cara sao cheio de pactos satanicos
<jxajroad> ai ele conheceu alguns instrumentos como a sitar....
<jxajroad> ...bem....nao exatamente satanico
<ProgCibernox> dizem q o steve haris fez pacto e criou o EDDIE como uma simbologia satanica
<Ricardo__> bullshit
<Ricardo__> isso
<jxajroad> ...se teve alguma indicação do capeta nao sei...sei que foi a mistura da musica hindu que deu outro estilo aos beatles
<jxajroad> satanico mesmo era o Burzum
<jxajroad> o vocalista chamava Varg Wirkenes
<jxajroad> Varg em noruegues quer dizer criminoso.
<ProgCibernox> qq isso,bom... de iron nao intendo muito pois muito tempo atras ja cai de cara no prog e instrumental como Steve vai
<jxajroad> e ele num show matou o baterista com pancadas da guitarra.
<jxajroad> e foi preso
<ProgCibernox> nooh
<ProgCibernox> Triste Foi a morte do dimme bag darrel do pantera
<jxajroad> eles foram acusados de queimar uma igreja catolica porque eles diziam que o cristianismo destruiu as tradiçoes nordicas.
<jxajroad> sim...o Steve Vai..marcou uma fase.
<ProgCibernox> Poxa eles tinham tradiços barbaras
<jxajroad> mas eu fui indo pro progressivo.
<jxajroad> Genesis.
<jxajroad> puuuts...
<jxajroad> aaah mas eu gostava de peso tb.
<ProgCibernox> Pantera e metallica
<ProgCibernox> vc curtia ?
<ProgCibernox> Trash metal
<jxajroad> tenho um LP do Motor Head aqui que é minha paixão
<jxajroad> se vc quiser eu posso ver se transformo num CD e te mando.
<jxajroad> trash? ouvi falar mas depois que me falaram de Destruction e GG Alis...joguei a toalha.
<jxajroad> muita escatologia.
<Katador> boa noite
<ProgCibernox> poxa eu tb sempre qiz transformar uns lps em cd mais parece ser foda
<Katador> como faço pro wget voltar ao default no ubuntu 11.10
<ProgCibernox> acho q com umas gambiarras da certo
<jxajroad> o LP do Motor Head é Live in Braxton.
<Katador> W
<Katador> ?
<ProgCibernox> 0.0
<ProgCibernox> raridade
<jxajroad> sim...dá um trabalhinho...eu fazia isso quando tinha o XP e um programa chamado JukeBox
<jxajroad> nao
<jxajroad> Matchbox
<ProgCibernox> q legal cara
<jxajroad> nao sei o que...matchbox.
<ProgCibernox> Vc ja ouviu whitesnake
<jxajroad> era legal..eu tinha que empilhar a parafernalha aqui do lado e tocar o LP aos poucos
<ProgCibernox> O steve vai e o joe satriani ja tocara no WHITESNAKE
<jxajroad> vixe se já ouvi...cansei de ouvir..kkkk
<jxajroad> whitesnake
<jxajroad> sim
<ProgCibernox> agora para os mais psicodelicos FRANK ZAPPA
<jxajroad> depois eu comprei um LP duplo de Paul Horn - Inside the Great Piramid
<jxajroad> Paul Horn tocou flauta dentro da piramide de queops.
<jxajroad> fez um solo de flauta l+a.
<ProgCibernox> bommmm
<jxajroad> lá.
<ProgCibernox> E o jethro tull
<ProgCibernox> lembrei pq vc falou da flauta
<ProgCibernox> o vocal do jethhro tull tocava
<jxajroad> sim...Jethro Tull...escoces....mas ele nao gostava muito do brasil acredita? ele foi meio antipatico.
<ProgCibernox> kkk ja ouvi falar diso
<jxajroad> sim....jethro tull...faz tempo...
<ProgCibernox> eles eram super sistematicos
<ProgCibernox> Vc ja ouviu o RICK WAKEMAN
<ProgCibernox> q foi do yes
<jxajroad> joga no youtube ravi shankar e vai ouvir exemplos da musica dele.
<ProgCibernox> nunca vi cara tocar teclado igual ele
<jxajroad> kkkk
<ProgCibernox> kkkkkkk
<jxajroad> Rick Wakeman tenho aqui o album Journey to the centre of the earth
<ProgCibernox> issssso
<jxajroad> um super show carissimo
<ProgCibernox> e um lp q ele esta num teclado de 360 graus
<jxajroad> ele teve que dar nó em pingo dagua pra fazer aquele shos.
<jxajroad> show
<ProgCibernox> sonzeira msm
<jxajroad> o wakeman agora tá com mais de 60 mas ainda detona....e agora o filho dele seguiu os passos do velho
<jxajroad> aaah vc já ouviu Belle and Sebastian?
<jxajroad> kkkkkk
<ProgCibernox> o yes tirou ele da banda pois ele tava ofuscando a imagem da banda pois as pessoas so iam so para ve lo e nao  o yes
<ProgCibernox> este nao.. quem eh
<jxajroad> é verdade....ele era do Yes.
<jxajroad> Belle n Sebastian era uma dupla...depois pesquisa...
<jxajroad> kkk
<ProgCibernox> ok kkkk
<jxajroad> aaah....Carpenters.....que mais...ABBA
<jxajroad> VIXE....to desenterrando os mortos agora..kkkk
<ProgCibernox> nosssa                     a-ha
<ProgCibernox> aha
<jxajroad> agora ando por fora de rock...eu gosto muito de eletronica..mas ouço mais musicas folcloricas
<ProgCibernox> a-ha
<Katador> jxajroad: sabe como apagar o wget no ubuntu 11.10?
<jxajroad> folk rock
<jxajroad> etc
<jxajroad> apagar o que?
<jxajroad> wget?
<jxajroad> o que é wget?
<Katador> sim
<ProgCibernox> folk rock e muito legal
<Katador> coloquei link querbrado
<jxajroad> a-ha era noruegues...
<ProgCibernox> vc tem q editar o arquivo.desktop
<Katador> aida como pacote fragmentado
<jxajroad> link quebrado.....hmmmm
<jxajroad> hmmm
<jxajroad> pra que serve o wget?
<Katador> auhauahaauaha
<jxajroad> :)
<ProgCibernox> e de comer ?
<jxajroad> aí vc falou greg.
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<jxajroad> grego
<jxajroad> kkkk
<ProgCibernox> brincadeira
<Katador> huahuha
<jxajroad> vixe...já to babando de sono...tenho que ir...
<jxajroad> mas foi um prazer tc com vcs...
<ProgCibernox> Bom pessoa a conversa esta muito boa mais tenho q ir puxar a paia (dormir)
<Katador> to babando de bebado
<Katador> hauhauah
<ProgCibernox> kkkk
<Katador> kkkkkkkkk
<jxajroad> e se quiser ProgCibernox...eu tento passar o Motor head...se vc nao achar no youtube
<ProgCibernox> ok sem problema , depois a gente se fala
<jxajroad> ok...senhores...obrigado...vou sempre passar aqui pra dar um alô...
<jxajroad> obrigado mesmo.
<jxajroad> até mais...bom dia a todos..e bom finde.
<jxajroad> :)
<ProgCibernox> ok jx falou
<jxajroad> falou!!!
<cicero_> salve
<cicero_> to apanhando com meu ipod aki galera!
<cicero_> boa noite ae!
<cicero_> salve boa noite ae
<xGrind> ISK xD
<Geowany> fala xGrind
<xGrind> Geowany; cara qual cam é boa pra usar no linux?
<Geowany> xGrind: nem sei cara
<default__> alguem me ajuda como troco de canal no irssi
<rodr1go> default__, pode ser alt + numero ou letra janela ou pode ser /win numero janela
<default__> rodrigo valeu
<Ernandes> aff
<Ernandes> aff
<Ernandes> puff
<Celso> Celsinho, joinha xara?
<Celso> Bom dia
<Celso> ISK acho que lhe conheço
<ISK> Celso, oi
<ISK> Celso, Bom dia
<ISK> Celso, vc que morou no jp?
<Celso> sim
<Celso> slac
<ISK> Celso, heheh
<ISK> Celso, te conheço sim po
<ISK> Celso,brasnet
<Celso> isso
<ISK> Celso, tudo beleza camarada?
<Celso> como tem passado todo esse tempo omi?
<Celso> aqui ta tudo joinha
<ISK> Celso, tudo beleza camarada, bom rever pessoas conhecidas aqui :D
<Celso> legal
<ISK> Celso, continua usando slac?
<Celso> nao
<Celso> passei para ubuntu,mas ainda gosto muito do slackware
<Celso> usei uns 4 anos
<Celso> dificil esquecer
<ISK> Pois eh
<ISK> E a quanto tempo está usando o ubuntu?!
<Celso> nao faz muito tempo
<ISK> Eu usava o debian, então foi mais fácil
<Celso> uns 5 meses
<ISK> pouco tempo ainda
<Celso> usei redhat uns 4 anos mais uns 4 de slackware e agora ubuntu
<ISK> vc tem doode?
<Celso> doode?
<ISK> rede social de sl
<Celso> nao tenho
<Celso> uso amsn
<ISK> pvt
<Celso> só
<Katador> uma duvida, melhor o wine ou crossover?
<ISK> o wine é mais atualizado
<ISK> o ciclo de atualizações dele é mais constante
<ISK> Os dois são baseados no mesmo código fonte
<ISK> Eu prefiro o Wine
<ISK> Pois já uso a algum tempo, é atualizado constantemente e não tenho problemas com ele
<ISK> Katador, oq vc está querendo rodar?
<Katador> ISK:  preciso rodar o office
<Katador> trabalho com umas planilhas de excel com macro
<ISK> Katador, eu faço isso no glnx
<Katador> escritos em MSoffice
<ISK> Katador, roda sem problema
<Katador> office?
<ISK> Katador, eu rodo o 2007 aqui
<ISK> Katador, eh, via wine
<Katador> hum....
<Katador> vo tenta instala aqui
<ISK> Katador, apt-get install wine1.3
<ISK> Katador, ahhh, baixa o winetricks
<Katador> sim sim
<ISK> beleza
<Katador> ja to lendo um tutorial
<Katador> vlw
<ISK> Katador, beleza
<ISK> qualquer coisa se tiver aqui tento ajudar
<Katador> ISK:  mais uma coisa, se usa pidgin?
<Katador> pro irc
<Katador> ou usa xchat?
<ISK> Katador, eu uso o xchat
<ISK> Katador, eu prefiro
<Katador> sim
<ISK> Katador, questão de costume, eu devo usa-lo a uns ~15 anos
<ISK> Katador, primeiro cliente gráfico para IRC que usei, dae acostumei, eu gosto
<Katador> pois eh, eu era acostumado a usar meu script
<Katador> no windows
<Katador> tenho que me adapta ao xchat
<Katador> hauha
<ISK> Katador, a quanto tempo veio para o universo livre?
<Katador> 1cmes
<Katador> 1 mes
<Katador> kkkkkk
<Katador> comprei notbook novo, nem coloquei windows
<Katador> so ubuntu mesmo
<Katador> sem dual boot
<Katador> agora tome virando
<ISK> Katador, eu rodo o ubuntu no meu note tbem
<ISK> bem melhor
<Katador> sim
<Katador> leve e com os efeitos do compiz
<Katador> todo mundo ficababando
<Katador> kkkkkkkk
<ISK> Fica bonito mesmo
<Katador> ja fiz uns 4 coloca ubuntu
<Katador> so por causa dos efeito
<Katador> basicamente so uso o cubo e as janelas gelatina e queimando
<Katador> ISK:  "playonlinux" é um complemento do wine? ou eh uma ferramenta semelhante?
<ISK> Katador, uma interface para o wine
<Katador> hum...
<ISK> vou sair
<ISK> vlw ae
<lecram_wise> boa tarde
<Ernandes_> puff
<arcaico> boa tarde
<Ernandes_> boa
<arcaico> cara, eu estou usando uma source.list
<arcaico> durante o apt-get update tá dando ignore
<arcaico> alguem tem noção porque isso acontece?
<PaiMei> arcaico: posta a saída do apt-get aqui ó http://paste.ubuntu.com
<arcaico> http://pastebin.com/1kw7hmrT
<PaiMei> arcaico: agora posta o sources.list
<arcaico> é só voce olhar os servidores que estão sendo ignorados que foram postados no pastebin
<PaiMei> arcaico: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<PaiMei> e executa o apt-get update de novo
<PaiMei> cara
<PaiMei> eu só pedi o apt pra ver o pq disso
<PaiMei> Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-armel/Packages in Meta-index file (mal
<PaiMei> formed Release file?
<Akiyama-san> olá, estou usando o ubuntu 11.10 e toda vez que algum aplicativo usa o hd ou começa a comer memória de forma mais intensa (isso também acontece ao abrir sites mais pesados com o firefox), o processo kswapd0 aparece no iotop usando 99.99% de io, a luz do meu hd fica acessa direto e o pc fca travado por alguns minutos ou até mesmo preciso desligar pelo botão. Alguém ae pode dar uma ajuda?
<Akiyama-san> isso começou no 11.04
<PaiMei> quanto de memória vc tem?
<PaiMei> aliás
<PaiMei> a máquina
<PaiMei> XD
<xGrind> qndo abro o skype q fica lento aki ;/
<Akiyama-san> PaiMei, Pentium M 1.87ghz, 1gb ram
<PaiMei> 1GB ?
<Akiyama-san> yeah
<PaiMei> poutz
<PaiMei> tá mais que explicado
<Akiyama-san> bom, não parece ser memória, nunca vi o uso passar de 60%
<Akiyama-san> isso com swap desativada
<Akiyama-san> agora tá usando 50.1% e 10% da swap de 1gb
<Akiyama-san> o interessante é que mesmo com a swap desativada, o kswapd fica travando o pc
<Akiyama-san> olha, agora do nada o kswapd apareceu com 99% no iotop
<rogers_talon> Geowany[work]: de uma olhada no tamanho do seu swappiness com o comando sudo cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<Geowany[work]> rogers_talon: 60
<rogers_talon> Geowany[work]: diminua o valor para 10, edite o arquivo  /etc/sysctl.conf (como root) e coloque na ultima linha  vm.swappiness=10
<PaiMei> rogers_talon: quem tá com problema é o Akiyama-san
<Akiyama-san> eita
<Geowany[work]> o.O
<Akiyama-san> e rogers_talon já mexi de tudo quanto é forma possível no swappiness
<Akiyama-san> aumentei, diminui, zerei
<rogers_talon> e nada?
<Akiyama-san> nada
<rogers_talon> Akiyama-san: de uma olhada neste link, talvez possa lhe ajudar.....
<rogers_talon> http://linuxdicas.wikispaces.com/desempenho-ubuntu
<rogers_talon> Akiyama-san: outra dica, caso ainda não fez, instale o bum para ver os serviços que estão sendo iniciados
<rogers_talon> sudo apt-get install bum
<rogers_talon> depois execute sudo bum
<Akiyama-san> foi mal, rogers_talon tava assistindo  a f-1
<Akiyama-san> vou dar uma olhada sim
<rogers_talon> rssss....tranquilo brow.....
<Akiyama-san> btw, eu já instalei o bum há um tempo, lembro que dei uma olhada lá mas não achei nada relacionado ao meu problema
<rogers_talon> muito estranho, tenho um outro not aqui, vou deixar ele com 1Mb de memória e fazer uns testes, caso ache algo lhe informa mais tarde
<rogers_talon> **informo
<adilson> Instalei o ubuntu 5.10. Como faço o upgrade para a versão 11.10?
<converge> alguem conhece um canal na freenode sobre objective c?
<tortuguito> alguem
<tortuguito> online?
<K0l3st> UdontKnow
<K0l3st> <@Kouback_TR_> fui testar a bot do governo no http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ e olha o result
<K0l3st> <@Kouback_TR_> agr quero ver parar o ataque
<K0l3st> <@Kouback_TR_> affe
<K0l3st> os loser ai
<K0l3st> de lamise
<K0l3st> quem eh o dono do site
<kinncj> Script Kiddie.
<K0l3st> bando de noob
<Maninho> ubuntu-br mais off do que on, deve ter ido abaixo novamente
<K0l3st> eh os lamer la do ipiratesgroup
<K0l3st> mais um desses grupinho
<Maninho> ...
<K0l3st> impolgados com o lulzsec
<K0l3st> pelo*
 * Maninho pff
<K0l3st> so nao vejo qual a graça ou a intençao em derrubar isso
<Maninho> ver outras pessoas comentando?, todo adolescente gosta disto hahahaha, num já foi um? =P
<K0l3st> eu entro la so pra rir
<K0l3st> um bando de mane
<K0l3st> se achando os hax0r
<K0l3st> pq tao usando havij
<K0l3st> se achando os tal do sql
<K0l3st> hahahaha
<Maninho> isto é falta de uma loira
<Maninho> loira bem gelada =D
<K0l3st> ai Maninho sabe se eh possivel fazer um client irc
<K0l3st> em asp
<K0l3st> ou se ja existe?
<Maninho> tem em php
<K0l3st> preciso em asp ;<
<Maninho> bola um
<K0l3st> estilo akele em cgi
<Maninho> já feito existe o qwebirc
<Maninho> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<Maninho> xo conferir pra ver se é em php mermo faz tempu hahaha
<Maninho> py hehehe passei longe
<Maninho> py+html
<K0l3st> Maninho esse webirc eh em py ?
<Maninho> pega o bicho ae http://www.qwebirc.org/download
<K0l3st> oks
<Maninho> bem maneiro hehehe, vou continuar nos ajax =]
<tortuguito> alguem
<tortuguito> sabe 1 servidor de som
<tortuguito> bom
<tortuguito> p?
<tortuguito> ?
<tortuguito> K0l3st,
<tortuguito> Maninho,
<Maninho> chora?
<Maninho> som hehehe
<Maninho> megatunes
<tortuguito> Maninho,
<tortuguito> ele é servidor de audio?
<Maninho> muita musica pra comprar
<tortuguito> pow
<tortuguito> eu kero 1 srvidor de audio
<tortuguito> tipo pulse audio
<tortuguito> kara
<Maninho> ou vc quer um soundcast?
<tortuguito> meu audio do debian
<tortuguito> so roda em 1 aplicativo
<tortuguito> se eu abro skype
<tortuguito> para audio do youtube
<tortuguito> e vice versa
<Maninho> 0.0
<Maninho> eu sempre uso alsa
<tortuguito> mactimes,
<tortuguito> Maninho,
<tortuguito> meu alsa ta bugado
<Maninho> remove e instala de novo em debian som sempre é bugado :/
<Maninho> force-reload alsa ou algo assim tu bota pra baixo e sobe de novo,
<Maninho> continuando no ajax =]
<tortuguito> Maninho,
<tortuguito> eu sempre do reload
<tortuguito> no meu alsa
<tortuguito> e sempre buga
<tortuguito> di novo
<tortuguito> kkkkkkkkkk
<Maninho> debian é assim mesmo hehehehe
<Maninho> nunca vi igual, debian e suas derivas
<tortuguito> Maninho,
<tortuguito> ontem falei com 1 menino
<tortuguito> ele disse pra eu instalar o pulseaudio
<tortuguito> q resolveria o meu problema
<Maninho> hahahaha se fungar com-se bileuza
<tortuguito> Maninho,
<tortuguito> tem algum programa
<tortuguito> q resolva isso definitivamente?
<Maninho> se tem eu não achei a solução sempre é correr pronde é mais tranquilo
<tortuguito> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<tortuguito> Maninho,  eu amo debian
<Maninho> ontem meu mano ferrou com minha DSL, o que fiz? mandei pra casa da mãe dele hahaha
<tortuguito> nunca tinha visto esse problema
<tortuguito> pq so usava o linux
<tortuguito> pra ver youtube
<tortuguito> ontem instalei o skype
<tortuguito> e comecei ver os bugs
<tortuguito> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Maninho> do na boa de arch, meu rc esta precisando de manu hahahaha tah bem na gambi e tudo rodando na santa paz
<tortuguito> kkk
<tortuguito> amanha vo instalar
<tortuguito> outra distro
<tortuguito> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Maninho> distro boa funga ate pauleada hahahah
<tortuguito> se nao arrumar essa porra do som do debian
<tortuguito> estou pirando ja
<Maninho> roda ubuntu ae
<Maninho> ubuntina tah bacaninha
<tortuguito> ubuntu
<tortuguito> é feio d+
<tortuguito> xeio de putarias
<Maninho> kde hehehhe
<tortuguito> nem curto
<tortuguito> eu tirei meu debian
<tortuguito> q veio gnome
<Maninho> também não curto gnome
<tortuguito> compilei kde
<tortuguito> depenei
<tortuguito> monte de coisa
<tortuguito> gnome
<tortuguito> feio d+
<tortuguito> prefiro kde
<tortuguito> lindao
<Maninho> hehehehe
<tortuguito> ta todo
<tortuguito> preto
<tortuguito> meu debian
<tortuguito> das trevas
<tortuguito> ahahaha
<Maninho> lol
<Maninho> ambiente escuro é bacana cansa bem menos minhas vista, mas foda denoite preciso desligar as luz pra namo durmir ae fica tenso
<tortuguito> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<tortuguito> Maninho,  odeio
<tortuguito> linux
<tortuguito> com mta frescurinha
<tortuguito> e etc
<tortuguito> linux pra min meto kde deixo todo preto
<tortuguito> ta lindo
<tortuguito> haha
<Maninho> heheheheh
<Maninho> to na boa kde, rodo qualquer distro e sempre tenho mesmo ambiente hehehe file
<Maninho> hehehehe xo buscar a mulher no salão ={
<Maninho> fuis
<Anansi> nossa, IRC ainda funciona
<Anansi> saudades disso.
<Celso> boa noite
<stockholder> bom dia :D
<ProgCibernox> Boa noite
<FernandoBasso> :/
<FernandoBasso> Estou com um modem 3g da claro, e não conecta de jeito nenhum.
<FernandoBasso> Ele reconheceu, e depois de eu tentar umas vezes resolvi deletar aquela 'conexão', e agora não aparece mais nada, nem criando conexão nova para o modem.
<Kazenin> FernandoBasso, qual é o modem?
<FernandoBasso> telsec ts-599.
<ProgCibernox> boa noite pessoal
<Kazenin> opa
<Kazenin> boa noite
<Kazenin> ops
<Kazenin> saiu fora
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkkk
<Monarquista> Kazenin: noite. ^^
<H3ruS> boa noite
<H3ruS> meninas
<ProgCibernox> Boa noite alguem online ?
<Kazenin> opa
<ProgCibernox> blza?
<Kazenin> sussa
<ProgCibernox> Kazenin vc usa qual distro do linux ?
<Kazenin> Ubuntu 10.04
<ProgCibernox> hummm
<ProgCibernox> eu uso o 11.10
<Kazenin> quando sair o 12.04 eu migro
<Kazenin> por enquanto tá ótimo assim
<ProgCibernox> Bom gostaria de deixar uma dica, eu consegui instalar o unix com a barra de tarefas do gnome em conjunto
<ProgCibernox> mais o update esta bem instavel
<Kazenin> instalou o Unix ?
<ProgCibernox> sim
<Kazenin> em desktop ?
<ProgCibernox> yes
<ProgCibernox> esta funcionando perfeitamente
<Kazenin> tá certo
<ProgCibernox> porque /
<Kazenin> nada nao
<Kazenin> não vou criar flame não
<ProgCibernox> o unix ele para jogo ou para usar render pesa muito , mais e so mudar de ubuntu para gnome classic sem efeitos e a maquina funciona com rendimento total sem perder potencia
<Kazenin> pra render o que comanda é BSD
 * Maninho Power UP
<Kazenin> por isso que o MAC é baseado nele
<ProgCibernox> verdade ?
<Kazenin> yep
<ProgCibernox> vc ja usou o bsd para render?
<Kazenin> não mas um amigo da faculdade federal aqui da minha cidade usa o FreeBSD pra trabalhar com vídeos
<ProgCibernox> poxa cara intaum ele deve ser bom para radar scripsts python pesados, ele deve usar o processador quase por completo sem perder a capacidade
<ProgCibernox> mais so um detalhe
<ProgCibernox> ja ouvi falar q nao a pacotes de DRIVERS de video para essa distro
<ProgCibernox> driver para placas vga
<Kazenin> inclusive pq os softwares de edição são criados em Py-gtk
<Maninho> ProgCibernox, http://www.nvidia.com/object/freebsd_1.0-4365.html
<Maninho> hehehehe
<ProgCibernox> poxa q lega
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-27
 * Maninho foi de exemplo
<Maninho> http://www.nvidia.com/object/freebsd_archive.html
<ProgCibernox> hummm bom saber q ha drivers para essa distro
<ProgCibernox> maninho vc usa qual distro do linux ?
<Maninho> Linux = arch | bsd = freebsd
<ProgCibernox> ahh intaum vc usa o bsd
<ProgCibernox> ta explicado
 * Maninho Drag files here.
<Maninho> cara vo jantar hehehehe
<ProgCibernox> falou boa janta
<ProgCibernox> kk
<ProgCibernox> Poxa nao sabia q o WARZONE 2100 era open source
<FernandoBasso> Pois é. O modem funciona só de vez em quando, e isso se ligar o sistema já com ele plugado.
<FernandoBasso> (modem 3g)
<VonNaturAustreVe> Boa noite
<ironbits> alguem on ?
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém tem experiẽncia com firebird?  Preciso esportar uma tabela para qualquer formato, se possível para texto.
<Celso> Bom dia
<Katador> bom dia pessoal
<Celso> dia
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém tem experiẽncia com firebird?  Preciso esportar uma tabela para qualquer formato, se possível para texto.
<EduardeCalibal> Ops.
<EduardeCalibal> Já tinha mandado a mensagem antes...
<EduardeCalibal> Consegui resolver minha questão usando o flamerobin para exportar os dados do firebird para texto.
<pqatsi> ahhh firebird, me faz realmente imaginar chamas
<Katador> pessoal alguem usa o MSoffice com o wine?
<Katador> ta dandoerro de instalaçao aqui
<Katador> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/capturadetelaem20111127.png/
<pqatsi> Katador: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<pqatsi> e veja se é possível - e como - instalar
<Katador> eh possivel sim, tava rodando aqui antes
<Katador> mas deu erro, ai eu removi o office
<Katador> agora nao consigo instalar denovo
<Aprendiz_> Katador, qual a versão do wine está usando????
<Katador> 1.3
<Katador> wine 1.3.33 e ubuntu 11.10
<Aprendiz_> ok, é a melhor mesmo
<Aprendiz_> estou usando essa tb
<Katador> sim
<Katador> mas agora essa joça, nao consigo rodar o office
<Katador> hauahuaha, desinstalei ontem
<Katador> agora nao instala denovo
<Aprendiz_> tenta desinstalar o wine e suas dependencias
<Katador> ja fiz
<Aprendiz_> hummm...
<Katador> pessoal, alguem usa o plyonlinux? preciso instalar o office, mas nao tenho CD. somente o arquivo de instalaçao no pc alguem sabe como instalar sem CD?
<Katador> alguem consegue rodad o office 2007 pelo wine? to com problema na instalaçao aqui
<Raylton> #drupal
<idUb> boas galera
<idUb> sei que é um forum de linux, mas vai la, alguem usando o windows 8??
<idUb> tem como colocar ele no boot do grub???
<edsonjuan> oi gente estou com um problemão migrei ontem para o linux unbutu 10.4 e osd comunicadores nao conectam eu navego normal sem problema ---ajuda por favor !
<edsonjuan> oi gente estou com um problemão migrei ontem para o linux unbutu 10.4 e osd comunicadores nao conectam eu navego normal sem problema ---ajuda por favor !
<Leandro> boa tarde
<Leandro> alguem manja instalar intel grafico no ubuntu
<edsonjuan> oi gente estou com um problemão migrei ontem para o linux unbutu 10.4 e osd comunicadores nao conectam eu navego normal sem problema ---ajuda por favor !
<edsonjuan> oi gente estou com um problemão migrei ontem para o linux unbutu 10.4 e osd comunicadores nao conectam eu navego normal sem problema ---ajuda por favor !
<edsonjuan>    
<edsonjuan>   
<edsonjuan> oi gente estou com um problemão migrei ontem para o linux unbutu 10.4 e osd comunicadores nao conectam eu navego normal sem problema ---ajuda por favor !
<Leandro> configuração driver de vidoe intel help
<edsonjuan> oi gente estou com um problemão migrei ontem para o linux unbutu 10.4 e osd comunicadores nao conectam eu navego normal sem problema ---ajuda por favor !
<edsonjuan>   
<edsonjuan>  
<edsonjuan>  
<edsonjuan>  
<edsonjuan>  
<edsonjuan>  
<edsonjuan> oi gente estou com um problemão migrei ontem para o linux unbutu 10.4 e osd comunicadores nao conectam eu navego normal sem problema ---ajuda por favor !
<Raylton> edsonjuan,  oi
<Raylton> edsonjuan,  explique o problema
<Leandro> raylton
<Leandro> tem alguma dica para instalar video intel no ubuntu
<Raylton> edsonjuan , minha internet caiu... pode explicar o  seu problema
<Raylton> edsonjuan, ?
<Maninho> pff: http://www.google.com/support/orkut/bin/answer.py?hl=br&answer=57444 {Além disso, nós testamos cientes de que o Orkut} - FAIL PTBR hahhaha
 * Maninho reported
<jxajroad> alo..boa tarde a todos!
<jxajroad> desculpem...não é nada urgente. Já joguei no Ubuntu Forum essa dúvida mas queria só adiantar aqui: Alguém tá tendo problema com o bluetooth do 11.10?
<xGrind> aqui ta normal
<Geowany> xGrind: eae
<Adiumy> opa
<xGrind> Geowany; aow man.
<xGrind> \o
<Geowany> xGrind: cara! ta muito lindo o xubuntu 11.10 hein
<xGrind> coringao jogando \o/
<Geowany> instalei ele num note aqui
<xGrind> ta perfeito \o
<xGrind> eu gosto do painel dele q fica tipo um docky
<Geowany> xGrind: cara...aquilo da pra fazer com qualquer painel né
<Geowany> só colocarum separador transparente
<xGrind> acho que da
<Adiumy> xGrind, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<xGrind> Adiumy; cheira meu pe'
<Adiumy> <xGrind> coringao jogando \o/ <<< off
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Adiumy> offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<xGrind> Geowany; acho q se tiver como por transparente e auto-ocultando. fica assim
<Adiumy> xGrind, se sentiu abusado? quer Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo
<Geowany> xGrind: to vendo aqui
<Geowany> essa nova versão do xfce permite transparencia alpha
<xGrind> uhum
<xGrind> Geowany; ano que vem sai o xfce 4.10
<xGrind> Xubuntu 12.04 promete hein
<jxajroad> alo xGrind....como normal?
<jxajroad> o meu tá dando um mote de bugs
<jxajroad> monte
<jxajroad> eu lí no forum ubuntu que um cara tá tendo o mesmo problema.
<xGrind> jxajroad; ta usando qual aplicativo pra bluetooth?
<jxajroad> ....como qual aplicativo?
<jxajroad> perai..deixa eu ligar o note pra ver...
<jxajroad> mas não achei que tivesse algum aplicativo específico
<xGrind> tem o gnome bluetooth e o que vem no xubuntu, q eu sempre usei. o blueman
<jxajroad> tem o que? gnome bluetooth?
<xGrind> uhum. ve qual vem no ubuntu ae
<jxajroad> xubuntu? disseram que esse é melhor pra netbook do que o ubuntu 11.10
<xGrind> acho que pra netbook , lubuntu é melhor
<jxajroad> qual ubuntu? o  11.10
<xGrind> jxajroad; procura por blueman na central de programas ae
<jxajroad> ok
<jxajroad> muito esquisito este aqui
<jxajroad> viiixe..vou ter que conectar o wify.
<jxajroad> já volto
<xGrind> \o
<jxajroad> pelo visto é melhor ficar com o 10.04 mesmo e comprar um terço.
<xGrind> jxajroad; kk
<xGrind> nao deu certo?
<jxajroad> oi xGrind!
<jxajroad> claro que não deu certo!
<xGrind> jxajroad; colocou o blueman?
<jxajroad> vc acha que linux é facil?
<jxajroad> nao, lindinho...não coloquei.
<jxajroad> eu fui no google pra ve se acho na internet
<xGrind> linux é facil
<jxajroad> aah acho que vou add ele pelo terminal! achei um site que ensina
<jxajroad> sim..muito "facil".
<xGrind> nas notas de lançamento do xubuntu 11.10 diz que não funciona com o gnome bluetooth, só com o blueman. por isso veio padrao
<xGrind> to falando pra testar esse, vc nao testa.
<jxajroad> sudo aptitude install blueman..._não funciona_1 :(
<jxajroad> ok xGrind..é só eu pegar ele que eu testo, cara!
<xGrind> com aptitude vc nao conseguir msm. tiraram o aptitude do ubuntu
<jxajroad> vixe! :)kkkkk
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install blueman
<jxajroad> ok..troquei aptitude por apt-get e foi!
<jxajroad> cada uma viu?
<jxajroad> ta baixando agora
<xGrind> ve se funciona
<jxajroad> não sei o que acontece com o modo grafico do 11.10 que a central de programas não funciona...acho que este pecezinho tb é muito porcaria...
<jxajroad> to exigindo demais..tb.
<jxajroad> ok..to vendo[
<xGrind> a central de programas ficou mais pesada
<Celso> jxajroad, o menu do gnome some?
<xGrind> eu uso mais terminal e synaptic
<jxajroad> onde eu acho ele?
<jxajroad> acho que baixou..
<jxajroad> synaptic? onde fica o synaptic no 11.10
<jxajroad> ?
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<xGrind> tb foi retirado do ubuntu
<xGrind> o blueman aqui fica em configurações. nao sei como é nesse unity
<jxajroad> vixe...coitado..acho que perdi um computador...:(
<jxajroad> tudo bem..eu aproveito e vou conhecendo o 11.10
<xGrind> jxajroad; baixa o xubuntu e usa ele
<xGrind> acho melhor que esse unity
<jxajroad> puuuts...que louco!
<jxajroad> ele tá fazendo umas coisas "sozinho" aqui;
<xGrind> fazendo oq?
<jxajroad> xubunto, né?
<jxajroad> já me disseram que pra netbook é melhor mesmo
<jxajroad> coitado deste netzinho....50GB HD....
<jxajroad> processador AMD....
<xGrind> ou vc coloca o lubuntu q é mais leve
<jxajroad> sei lá quanto de ram..acho que 400....
<jxajroad> lubuntu???
<xGrind> uhum. ainda mais leve
<xGrind> www.lubuntu.net
<jxajroad> hmmm
<jxajroad> posso instalar do mesmo jeito que fiz com o 11.10?
<jxajroad> baixo iso e boa?
<xGrind> uhum
<xGrind> msm esquema
<xGrind> pra vc q usa netbook, eu recomendo lubuntu. msm preferendo xubuntu. o lubuntu é mais leve
<jxajroad> que pena..o 8.04 funcionava tão bem.....:(
<jxajroad> lubuntu? como instalo isso?
<jxajroad> que rolo hein, gente?
<jxajroad> disseram que o 8.04 era um dinossauro...e meu netbook Proview PC81 0001 já tava travando com ele...
<jxajroad> resolvi trocar....
<jxajroad> bem..deixa quieto..vou pesquisar
<Pskol> jxajroad, netbook?
<jxajroad> sim..netbook, Pskol!
<jxajroad> porque?
<Pskol> jxajroad, instala o easypeasy
<jxajroad> vc acha fácil na rede...é um proviewzinnho....me disseram que com XP ele funcionava feito uma bala mas de MS eu quero distancia.
<Pskol> baseado no 10.04, bem leve
<jxajroad> puts...kkkkk
<jxajroad> outra distro linux?
<jxajroad> gente? como eu instalo isso?
<Pskol> o easypeasyeu uso aki no meu netbuk
<Pskol> 100% total
<jxajroad> tá Pskol....como eu instalo isso, cara!?
<jxajroad> consegui a muito custo e a troco de muito constrangimento instalar o 11.10...e agora? como eu mudo?
<Pskol> jxajroad, http://www.geteasypeasy.com/
<Pskol> baixa ai
<jxajroad> easypeasyeu? puts....que rolo
<jxajroad> ok
<Pskol> jxajroad, depois baixa o UNETBOOTIN http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/unetbootin/UNetbootin/563/unetbootin-linux-563?r=http%3A%2F%2Funetbootin.sourceforge.net%2F&ts=1322425448&use_mirror=ufpr
<Pskol> jxajroad, pra voce joga ele no PENDRIVE
<jxajroad> ah sim...esse unetootin foi uma tortura...briguei com um participante aqui por causa dele...mas deu tudo certo
<Pskol> eh moleza
<jxajroad> mas eu to com o 11.10 instalado aqui será que mesmo assim precisava esse unetbootin?
<Pskol> eu uso o unetbootin
<jxajroad> vou baixar
<Pskol> se vc tive outra forma de opiar pro pendirve pode usar
<Pskol> copiar
<jxajroad> tá, cara..vc usa o unetbootin...eu consegui fazer isso funcionar..mas uso o 11.10 preciso dele mesmo assim:?
<Pskol> claro
<jxajroad> outra forma? uso contro c contro v
<Pskol> vc vai copiar o easypeasy no pendrive por osmoze?
<Pskol> kkk
<Pskol> claro q nao
<jxajroad> este ubuntu 11.10 é muito bonito mas to vendo que no netbook não vai funcionar legal..é coisa pra este pc de mesa que to usando com vcs agora...e olhe lá.
<jxajroad> não...por osmose não...
<jxajroad> já to baixando ele aqui vou copira ele pra um pendrive...
<Pskol> entao usa o unetbootin
<jxajroad> depois vou brigar pra enfiar ele nesta merda de netbook
<Pskol> se vc so copiar o arquivo pro pednrive nao adianta viu........ !!
<jxajroad> ok..tá baixando o easy peasy
<jxajroad> sim eu sei...
<Pskol> poise
<jxajroad> eu já tomei uma prostituta surra do unetbootin
<Pskol> que netbook q eh o seu?
<jxajroad> ja disse mas vou dizer de novo: PROVIEW PC81 0001
<jxajroad> proview PC 810001
<jxajroad> ok..mas não tem jeito de instalar direto? tenho que usar o tal unetbootin?
<Pskol> simm
<jxajroad> poxa..o Ubuntu 11.10 não usa pen para boot?
<Pskol> tem q usar ele
<Pskol> seu netbook eh parecido com o meu
<jxajroad> ok...não acho que dê pra ver isso hoje mas dou um jeito.
<Pskol> asus eeepc 900
<jxajroad> é? vc sabia que a Proview fechou no Brasil e deixou a gente na mão?
<Pskol> foda
<jxajroad> (caramba...não consigo navegar no meu celular nem a pau! no 8.04 era tão facil..conectou navegou..boa!)
<jxajroad> Vixe..Asus é outro papo
<jxajroad> o proviewzinho é um quebra galho
<jxajroad> tô numa baita briga pra não ter que colocar XP nele
<Pskol> vish
<Pskol> xp eh ruim demais
<Pskol> esse easypeasy ai nao se compara...
<Pskol> ainda mais q tem as telas pequenas
<Pskol> ele eh bem organizado
<jxajroad> ok..vou tentar instalar!
<Monarquista> jxajroad: Boa noite. http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=654
<jxajroad> o Ubuntu 8.04 funcionava bem...quando eu comprei esse proview na magazine luiza perguntaram se eu ia querer um xp...eu disse que não...queria linux mesmo....
<jxajroad> ..o vendedor disse que eu ia me arrepender...
<jxajroad> Opa Monarquista! Boa noite!
<jxajroad> eu acho que to exigindo demais desta porcariazinha querendo fazer um Ubuntu 11.10 rodar nele.
<jxajroad> linuz mint...ok senhores..agora vcs se decidam! o que eu uso nesta merda de proview?
<jxajroad> linux mint, xubuntu, lubuntu, easy peasy...
<jxajroad> aceito sugestões.
<Pskol> o 11.10 vem com unity ne
<Pskol> pesado pra cacete
<jxajroad> pesado?
<jxajroad> disseram que sim
<jxajroad> então o proviewzinho é macho pra caramba...rodar ele roda
<jxajroad> mas o Ubuntu 11.10 não vem com algum boot por pendrive já embutido?
<jxajroad> tenho que colocar o unetbootin de qualquer jeito?
<jxajroad> nem sei se vou conseguir...no ubuntu 8.04 ainda foi....agora neste 11.10 nem Cristo ele aceita.
<Pskol> jxajroad, o que o 11.10 tem a ver com tudo isso?
<Pskol> vc vai apagar ele, vc vai da boot nele daonde??????
<Pskol> por isso usa o unetbootin
<Pskol> e claro, um pen drive
<jxajroad> é Pskol..é verdade...o que será, né?
<jxajroad> sim claro
<jxajroad> mas no 8.04 eu lembro que fiz download e fiz ele funcinomar _a duras penas_ quase mando um mebro aqui do freenode tomar naquele lugar tantas besteiras eu li.
<jxajroad> agora no 11.10 eu instalo normal igual o 8.04?
<jxajroad> ai instalo o tal...easy peasy?
<Pskol> claro q nao
<Pskol> o easypeasy se instala sozinho
<Pskol> vc nao precisa instalar nada,, NADA .. NADa antes dele
<Pskol> ele é um sistema operacionalll
<jxajroad> sozinho?
<jxajroad> menos mal
<jxajroad> sim eu sei
<jxajroad> perai...deixa eu entender
<jxajroad> eu baixo esse iso...e depois....
<jxajroad> espeto o pendrive no netbook....e...
<Pskol> instala
<jxajroad> só isso?
<jxajroad> aaah fala sério?
<Pskol> por isso o unetbootin
<Pskol> eh so isso
<jxajroad> sem nem ler uma besteirinha do tipo: larga o linux, cara! vc nao serve pra ter computador! compra lapis e papel ou instala um windows.
<jxajroad> ah mas tem que ter o tal unetbootin!
<jxajroad> ok..eu instalo ele pelo  11.10...e dele eu instalo o tal easy pizi...
<jxajroad> peasy
<jxajroad> tudo bem..acho que é facil
<jxajroad> tomara que dê certo então.
<idUb> alguem da uma força com o grub e windows8??
<vitorlobo> como verificar a lista de itens, programas, libs de um repositório?
<vitorlobo> como verificar a lista de itens, programas, libs de um repositório?
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-19
<Chewbacca> q programa eh esse code ?
<Code_> Startupmanager
<Chewbacca> dpkg --get-selections  Code_
<Chewbacca> Code_, e ae ve se ele ta instalado mesmo
<Code_> como eu abro o synapitic?
<Chewbacca> Code_, terminal
<Chewbacca> e digita o comando que te falei
<optimusprimem> synaptic*
<Code_> eu digitei nao apareçeu  o programa
<Chewbacca> entao ele nao ta instalado nao
<Code_> entao quero instalar pelo synaptic
<Chewbacca> Code_, acho que nao vem o synaptic por default nessa versao
<Chewbacca> usa o gerenciador de pacotes
<Code_> ja to instalando já o Synaptic
<Chewbacca> st-m
<Chewbacca> source o comando pra abrir nao eh esse nao ?
<Chewbacca> o startupmanager ?
<Chewbacca> mm nao eh nao
<Code_> nao
<Chewbacca> isso eh pra editar grub ?
<Code_> sim
<Code_> e pq eu quero muda ro tempo q demora pra inicializar
<Code_> ta em 6s
<Chewbacca> tendi
<Chewbacca> timeout
<Code_> to com medo de editar o grub.cfg
<Chewbacca> sim o grub.conf
<Code_> mas to com medo se eu por algo errado acabo
<Chewbacca> Code_, acho que eh a opçao set timeout
<Chewbacca> Code_, eh isso mesmo
<Chewbacca> Set timeout =
<Chewbacca> Code_, http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/751/seleo009.png
<Chewbacca> huhuhu
<Code_> rsrsrsr
<Code_> o Terminal é imprevisivel
<Chewbacca> sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Chewbacca> muda lah o timeout de 6 pŕo q o c quiser
<Chewbacca> da ctrl+o
<Chewbacca> da ctrl+x
<Chewbacca> update-grub
<Chewbacca> sudo reboot
<Chewbacca> foi lindo!
<Chewbacca> set timeout = 30
<Chewbacca> huhuh
<Code_> vo te q sai mas vo fazer isso mesmo vo ter q programar a noite inteira
<Chewbacca> Code_, eh soh uma linha mano
<Chewbacca> noite toda noa
<Code_> nao to falando disso nao
<Code_> e um programa em C q to fazendo aqui
<Chewbacca> huaehuea ah ta bem kkk tu programa o q ?
<Chewbacca> mmm e tu ta com medo do  script do grub ?
<Chewbacca> bah
<Code_> programo C e Assembly
<Code_> eu nunca tinha usado o Linux
<Chewbacca> oloko
<Code_> prefiri compilar com o gcc
<Chewbacca> linux rulez
<Code_> gcc bem melhor q o Dev C++
<Chewbacca> rapido neh
<Code_> bem mais rapido
<Code_> o Dev buga a função Scanf
<Chewbacca> mmm sabia nao
<Code_> flw cara vo sai do irc
<Chewbacca> bele bom trampo ae
<Chewbacca> boa sorte com o grub
<brzJunior> Fala galera, estou com um problema ao tentar instalar o Everpad onde cita que depende do pacote python-unity-singlet mas ele não é instalável, como eu instalo ele então?
<optimusprimem> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1995166
<brzJunior> optimusprimem: nao funcionou ...
<tiagoscd> rbelem: ping
<brzJunior> Galera, ao atualizar o ubuntu eu perco meus arquivos pessoais?
<Dane> brzJunior : atualizar não, vc só perde se reinstalar o SO
<Chewbacca> tava tendo um bug ae
<Chewbacca> de gente atualizar de versao muito antiga e perder o home sim
<Chewbacca> ae eh fazer upgrade
<Chewbacca> agora soh atualizar  update
<Chewbacca> nao da problema nao
<Chewbacca> eu li algo aqui no canal sobre isso outro dia
<Chewbacca> o meu atualiza todo dia
<optimusprimem> brzJunior, qual verção do ubuntu vc ta utilizando ?
<optimusprimem> s*
<optimusprimem> mano tenta instalar:
<optimusprimem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1369222/
<brzJunior> optimusprimem: 11.10, agora to atualizando para a 12.04
<optimusprimem> brzJunior, ok se no 12.04 encontrar esta mesma dependencia, visita o link q passei
<brzJunior> show
<hebertsilva> to indo
<hebertsilva> ate mais
<android-br> linuxmint 14 final mirror extra official
<android-br> http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/4637/capturadetelade20121110.png
<android-br> http://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/linuxmint.com/stable/14/
<Chewbacca> to correndo
<optimusprimem> ate mais... boa noite
<android-br> BIG LINUX 12.4 x64 versão 5 final - http://linux64.4shared.com
<android-br> Chewbacca, lol
<Chewbacca> flwq optimusprimem
<Chewbacca> boa noite
<Chewbacca> android-br, serio mesmo
<Chewbacca> kkkk
<Chewbacca> android-br, vo nessa ae tmb nego boanoite ae pra todo mundo pessoal do not ChanServ  Heisenberg  tiagoscd  insano
<Ricardo__> big linux nao ia descontinuar?
<android-br> Ricardo__, descontinuou
<android-br> mas está com a versão LTS
<android-br> ou seja geral iniciante ainda vai manter o conservadorismo
<tiagoscd> saindo aqui povo
<tiagoscd> boa noite
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> até amanhã
<matheuscar> bom dia!
<matheuscar> acordei cedo!! rsrs
<optimusprimem> bom dia
<tiagoscd> dia :)
<matheuscar> tiagoscd, to quase voltando pra cama!! kkkkk
<matheuscar> voltou aquele sono da manhã!!
<tiagoscd> matheuscar: que inveja, heheheh
<tiagoscd> vai lá :-)
<matheuscar> fique trankilo... vou tomar café da manhã ainda! hauhauah
<matheuscar> acordei e vim direto ao meu note - do lado da cama.
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<tiagoscd> eu vou reiniciar aqui
<tiagoscd> instalei uns drivers de vídeo
<tiagoscd> volto já
<tiagoscd> pronto
<tiagoscd> driver beta instalado
<tiagoscd> cara, o pessoal da amd não bate bem mesmo
<tiagoscd> o driver beta fica com um aviso na lateral direito inferior da tela
<tiagoscd> "Testing use only"
<tiagoscd> e sobrepõe qualquer janela
<tiagoscd> procurar onde desativa isso
<matheuscar> ^^
<matheuscar> boa sorte
<Rudolf> hueieue
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: amd troll face
<matheuscar> ja ia te perguntar como tava indo as instalações ae
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: uehauehauehu
<matheuscar> torcendo pra dar td certo aee.
<matheuscar> Rudolf, kkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> matheuscar: mas aqui não dá pra jogar, é PC do trabalho
<tiagoscd> só instalando o driver pra melhorar performance mesmo
<matheuscar> agora q vi a palavra troll. kkkkkkk
<matheuscar> tiagoscd, humm.
<matheuscar> Rudolf ou tiagoscd: sabem de algum site para conectar aqui no IRC por um navegador??
<tiagoscd> matheuscar: http://webchat.freenode.net
<matheuscar> tiagoscd, vlw. vou testar no trampo à tarde
<matheuscar> se conseguir estarei online!! hehe
<tiagoscd> matheuscar: beleza
<tiagoscd> :D
<Fisico> Rudolf: dia
<matheuscar> tiagoscd, sabado assisti papo de buteco.
<tiagoscd> matheuscar: eu também :)
<matheuscar> agora sei pq deixei programação de lado. linguagem Java
<tiagoscd> por que matheuscar ?
<tiagoscd> hehe
<matheuscar> entendi o cedrik.
<matheuscar> java me deixou mto pra deprimido. bem chato linguagem!!
<Rudolf> Fisico: dia
<tiagoscd> matheuscar: eu trabalhei alguns anos como programador Java
<tiagoscd> a linguagem não é ruim em si, mas faz pouco comecei com Python
<tiagoscd> caminho sem volta :)
<matheuscar> isso q notei no papo!! hehe
<matheuscar> peguei na faculdade pascal e depois 1 semestre so com Delphi.
<matheuscar> queria ter pegado direto uma linguagem PHP.
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiueh
<Rudolf> matheuscar: não ia mudar muita coisa
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> gambi -> gambi -> gambi
<matheuscar> Rudolf, é como dizem: Programador que é programador se adapta a qq linguagem. só precisa de tempo para entender a logica!! hehehe
<Rudolf> matheuscar: concordo com isso não
<Rudolf> mas belê
<matheuscar> Rudolf, pq?
<Rudolf> matheuscar: acredito que programador que é programador escolhe a linguagem, adaptar == pog
<matheuscar> hum.
<matheuscar> depois que comecei a trabalhar - suporte - deixei programação de lado. tenho pensado em voltar.
<nntp> bom dia
<Rudolf> nntp: dia
<nntp> bom dia Rudolf tudo certo ?
<Rudolf> nntp: fora o intestino
<Rudolf> nntp: tudo
<nntp> Rudolf, iii dano... comeu d+ eh ?
<Rudolf> nntp: fruta
<Rudolf> nntp: fibras
<Rudolf> heuehiuehiehieuhe
<nntp> Rudolf, haha isso eh bom ue
<Rudolf> nntp: pois é
<Rudolf> nntp: solta que é uma blza
<nntp> Rudolf, activa com flashpower
<nntp> Rudolf, redbull neh
<nntp> activa com redbull qq dah Rudolf  ?
<Rudolf> hã?
<nntp> lol
<nntp> esquece kkk
<nntp> meu avahi deu pra grilar com a minha impressora se eu ligo ele no boot...
<nntp> segmetation fault
<Rudolf> provavelmente está subindo antes de algo necesário a ele funcionar
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> o negocio eh que a impressora tem wireless
<nntp> ae que tah abomba neh
<Rudolf> pode ser
<nntp> tem q mudar o numero dele lah pra fazer uns testes mas vou fazer um backup antes
<nntp>  K02avahi-daemon
<omelete> note com ubuntu pra arrumar aqui
<omelete> 9.04 hehe
<Rudolf> omelete: muito boa sorte
<nntp> dbus
<omelete> Rudolf,  já arrumei
<omelete> só pedi pra verificar o disco
<omelete> tava lá na tela, povo ñ le
<tiagoscd> cebolinha script? outro nome que fazia tempo que não lia
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<nntp> Rudolf, quem eh responsavel pelo dbus ?
<nntp> vai ser eh minha placa de video
<nntp> ja volto
<matheuscar> Novidades!!! Heroes of Newerth tá rodando e dá pra entrar no servidor BR!!!
<matheuscar> hauahuahuaha
<matheuscar> somente precisa do arquivo lat.command e atualizar para a última versão 2.6.28
<matheuscar> quem gosta de Heroes of Newerth (Dota)??
<nntp> trabalhar ninguem quer
<matheuscar> deem uma olhada em http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,100500.0.html
<matheuscar> nntp, eu to de saída!! rsrs
<nntp> kkk
<matheuscar> trabalho agora a tarde
<matheuscar> abraço
<matheuscar> hehe
<matheuscar> fuii
<nntp> abraço kkk
<fabricio> bom dia
<nntp> bom
<matheuscar> to dentro!! uhuuul
<matheuscar> rsrs
<matheuscar> daqui uns dias "http://webchat.freenode.net/" está na lista negra PROXY!! =/
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<matheuscar> aproveitar!! pena que tenho que utilizar esse ruim no trampo.
<matheuscar> 2 meses usando o Ubuntu 12.04, por enquanto, só tem dois erros que me incomodam: o início do SO em brilho máximo; o sistema travar totalmente (raras ocasiões) e ser obrigado a desligar a força.
<matheuscar> tenho usado e ABUSADO do ubuntu!! kkkkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> matheuscar: hehehhe
<pedro__> Olá amigos
<matheuscar> bah tarde!
<Matheus_Carvalho> BUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENAS GAMBAZADA
<pedro__> cêis tão firme e forte
<pedro__> ?
<matheuscar> Matheus_Carvalho: bt, xará!
<Matheus_Carvalho> matheuscar,  buena indio véio...e tu como ta?
<matheuscar> já sou cacique e não sabia!!! Estou honrado!! hehehe
<matheuscar> O ser humano fora do próprio habitat: #Ubuntu, está sem seu nicho ecológico (viver e produzir). Matheus ®.©.™
<matheuscar> filosofando...
<matheuscar> O ser humano fora do próprio habitat #Ubuntu está sem seu nicho ecológico (viver e produzir). Matheus ®.©.™
<matheuscar> Retificando...
<tiagoscd> povo, eis a questão: vou ou não ao Tchê Linux? :)
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: vai não
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: euhauehauehaueh
<tiagoscd> me dá um argumento man
<tiagoscd> :P
<matheuscar> tiagoscd: marta e fabio vão... certo? pq vc não iria? ~~
<Rudolf> então, já tem gente d+
<Rudolf> heueieuheiuhe
<matheuscar> hauahuahuah
<matheuscar> rudol
<matheuscar> Rudolf: esperto... esperou so alguma vantagem para virar a mesa e colocar o ponto negativo!!! kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> matheuscar: arte da guerra
<matheuscar> ok! até eu comecei a pensar aki se iria! kkkkkk
<Rudolf> nem sei do que se trata
<tiagoscd> uehauehaueh
<Rudolf> mas se tem mais de 10 desconhecidos
<matheuscar> tiagoscd: mas vai toda equipe ubuntu-br-sc ou quase toda??
<Rudolf> prefiro ficar em casa
<matheuscar> rudol
<matheuscar> Rudolf: muito bem! hauahuah
<tiagoscd> matheuscar: até onde eu sei seria eu e a Marta
<tiagoscd> :)
<matheuscar> tiagoscd: humm.
<Dane1> vai ser sábado agora né
<Dane1> ?
<tiagoscd> Dane1: isso
<tiagoscd> :)
<Dane1> tiagoscd : se eu fosse vc iria :)
<tiagoscd> Dane1: sim sim, já estou calculando o prejuízo aqui
<tiagoscd> :)
<matheuscar> tiagoscd: http://tchelinux.org/ é o site oficial?
<tiagoscd> matheuscar: talvez o Danniel-Lara saiba te responder esta
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<Dane1> matheuscar : sim , é o site oficial
<matheuscar> Dane1: vlw
<Dane1> tiagoscd: o prejuízo é o pior :)
<Danniel-Lara> que dúvida posso ajudar em relação ao Tchelinux ?
<Dane1> matheuscar: :)
<matheuscar> Danniel-Lara: é o 1º TcheLinux?
<matheuscar> nao vi essa info no site
<Danniel-Lara> matheuscar:  não
<Danniel-Lara> matheuscar: o Tchelinux é um grupo de usuário , sempre  tem evento pequenos mas regionais
<Danniel-Lara> matheuscar:  inicio do grupo foi em 2006 de lá pra cá tem vários eventos em várias cidades
<matheuscar> :)
<matheuscar> ah ta
<Rudolf> tchê garotos
<tiagoscd> é isso aí então, sábado destino é POA :P
<Dane1> tiagoscd : \o
<matheuscar> qualquer dia mudo pra região sul... o max que eu fui é na cidade de Curitibocas!! hehe =X
<tiagoscd> matheuscar: bora lá participar do Tchê Linux então?
<tiagoscd> Dane1 também
<tiagoscd> :P
<Dane1> tiagoscd: bah cara deu vontade agora vc falando
<matheuscar> tiagoscd: preciso fazer pé-de-meia pra ir na colação de grau da minha irma!! hehe
<matheuscar> ;)
<matheuscar> ;)
<matheuscar> :) kkkk
<matheuscar> Saí do interior de Minas e chegar até Poá. Difícil
<matheuscar> tiagoscd: evento em feriadão (quinta e emenda com sexta) seria ideal
<Danniel-Lara> matheuscar: podes se programa para o ano que vem
<matheuscar> Danniel-Lara: sim
<Danniel-Lara> matheuscar:  será na mesma época
<tiagoscd> matheuscar: aviãozin tá baratin pô
<tiagoscd> :P
<matheuscar> Danniel-Lara: tenho q ver calendário ano q vem. e analisar o TEMPO das viagens de busao e aviao.
<matheuscar> minha cidade historia da Estrada Real: São João del-Rei não é cidade grande!!
<matheuscar> "rocha pequena"
<matheuscar> rsrs.
<Danniel-Lara> matheuscar: hum entendo
<matheuscar> tiagoscd: tinha até analisado ir no solisc desse ano. mas minha irma tem prioridade.
<matheuscar> já volto
<tiagoscd> matheuscar: entendi
<optimusprimem> boa tarde : )
<Rudolf> optimusprimem: tarde
<Romulo> Olá, boa tarde
<Romulo> Estou com um problema durante a instalação do Ubuntu 12.04 lts
<Romulo> alguém pode me ajudar?
<nntp> pergunta tipica...
<nntp> boa tarde ae pessoas
<optimusprimem> boa tarde
<Romulo> hihihihi
<nntp> optimusprimem, Rudolf tiagoscd MarconM matheuscar pessoal do bot ChanServ salve!
<tiagoscd> nntp: salve
<tiagoscd> lol
<nntp> :)
<Romulo> Minha casa tem um total de 6 computadores
<optimusprimem> Romulo, qual problema ?
<matheuscar> to de volta
<Romulo> todos eles com linux Ubuntu 12.04 lts
<matheuscar> nntp: boas
<Romulo> É o melhor sistema operacional do Mundo
<nntp> Romulo, ta que por aqui so que aqui ta misto de bsd a apple tem de tudo
<optimusprimem> nntp, resolveu a parada de ontem ?
<Romulo> Compramos um Notebook Positivo Premium 7635
<nntp> optimusprimem, a impressora ta rodando lindamente no sevidor agora o problema q ta dando no boot nao sei qq eh nao tem hora que da tem hora que nao dah ta com cara de ser hadware
<Romulo> E na hora que da o boot com o cd aparece a tela roxa com o bonequinho e o tecladinho lá em baixo e depois vai pra tela preta e fica com um tracinho piscando la em cima
<nntp> driver
<nntp> video bem provavel
<Matheus_Carvalho> BUEEEEEEEEENASSS GAMBAZADA
<nntp> Matheus_Carvalho,
<nntp> buenas
<nntp> kk
<optimusprimem> buenas
<Matheus_Carvalho> tiagoscd: vai vim pra tche linux paga cerveja pra nós uhuuu
<nntp> passei ateh um desodorante
<Romulo> é mas quero tentar resolver esse problema
<Romulo> o q podemos fazer?
<Matheus_Carvalho> Romulo: que problema cara?
<Matheus_Carvalho> cheguei agora...não estou sabendo o que ta pegando
<nntp> optimusprimem, eu acho que eh hard mesmo pq eu dou  um uname -i e fala desconhecido kkk
<optimusprimem> nntp, lool kk
<nntp> optimusprimem, nao ta conhecendo nem o meu hardware
<nntp> ta dando pau no dbus
<optimusprimem> sem backup é tenso
<nntp> dbus acho que pode ser placa de video
<nntp> essa placa mao ja nao funciona a eth dela
<nntp> mae
<nntp> eh uma lata velha
<nntp> direto ela da uns pepinos acho que esquentou d+ no passado e fritou q nem noix! irrrll
<optimusprimem> nossa
<nntp> Romulo, faz instalaçao modo texto
<optimusprimem> isso
<optimusprimem> nntp, tou traduzindo aqui a doc quinta eu finalizo
<nntp> optimusprimem, bacana d+
<nntp> vou fazer eh backup hoje dos meus conf aeuhaehua
<Romulo> não entendi
<Romulo> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<nntp> Romulo, entao nao tem como a gente saber o erro pq trava neh
<nntp> Romulo, entao quase certo que eh a pl de video que nao aceita o driver que vem no ubuntu de inicio
<nntp> Romulo, voce pode tentar instalar uma versao do ubuntu em modo texto
<nntp> Romulo, depois tentar subir o desktop
<FernandoBasso> Romulo: Tentou mudar as opções de boot?
<Romulo> como fazemos?
<Romulo> quando aperto alguma tecla
<Romulo> ele me da um tela q me dá algumas opções
<FernandoBasso> (eu particularmente tive vários problemas com essa nova versão do ubuntu, especialemente em notebooks).
<Romulo> tipo
<Romulo> Testar o Ubuntu sem instalar
<Romulo> Instalar Ubuntu
<Romulo> entre outras
<nntp> FernandoBasso, ele ta usando lts
<Romulo> sim LTS
<Romulo> 12.04 LTS
<nntp> Romulo, tenta instalar pela linha de comando
<Romulo> Sou leigo no assunto
<nntp> depois voce instalar o desktop pelo apt-get
<Romulo> Rsrss tenho 3 meses de Ubuntu
<nntp> mm
<Romulo> O Linux é muito bom por isso estou instalando em todos os computadores de parentes
<Romulo> rsrs
<Romulo> Como instalamos pela linha de comando?
<FernandoBasso> Essas coisas quando não funcionam no linux, tem que rezar e ter fé.
<nntp> Romulo, qual tua placa dew video ?
<Romulo> Acho q é intel
<FernandoBasso> A primeira vez que um cliente me pediu linux por iniciativa própria, não teve o que eu fizesse para funcionar tudo certinho. Isso em um note "moderno", com placa ati, e 4GB de ram.
<FernandoBasso> E em cada computador dá um problema diferente...
<nntp> aqui funfa tudo bacana
<optimusprimem> aqui tbm
<nntp> Romulo, seguinte
<nntp> tem q ver direito a pl de video pra ver se o driver eh compativel no site da intel fala tem um wiki sobre o driver da intel
<FernandoBasso> Pra mim também sempre funcinou tudo bem, em vários computadores. Agora que começou dar problema. Só no pc da minha esposa que tá tudo 100%.
<nntp> o negocio eh complicado mesmo
<nntp> Romulo, agora vc pode instalar por modo texto ou modo linha de comando
<nntp> Romulo, acho que eh apertando f4  na hora do boot e escolhendo instalar modo linha de comando
<nntp> depois que terminar de instalar voce entra executa
<nntp> sudo apt-get update
<nntp> sudo apt-get install desktop
<nntp> sudo reboot
<FernandoBasso> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2079672 <-- Aqui tem a descrição de dois problemas que tive recentemente.
<Romulo> Vou olhar fernandobasso
<Romulo> obrigado
<Romulo> nntp -->
<nntp> dae se ele cair na linha de comando voce faz login e escreve
<nntp> startx
<Romulo> apertando f4 ele me dá 3 opções = modo normal    /    usar disco de atualizacao de driver   / instalação OEM
<nntp> desktop agora eu acho que nao instala linha de comando neh
<nntp> tiagoscd, ?
<nntp> como que instala linha de comando na versao dektop ou tem que baixar outro cd ?
<tiagoscd> nntp: oi, me invocaram?
<tiagoscd> que que houve
<nntp> tipo o romulu nao entra na instalaçao modo grafico tamo tentando ver um modo dele instalar modo texto depois instalar o desk
<nntp> ver se vai
<nntp> placa de video intel
<nntp> ^^
<nntp> Romulo, no site do ubuntu tem a versao server e a alternate se nao me engano... essas 2 acho que sao modo texto a instalaçao
<nntp> Romulo, eu nao lembro opçao de iniciar modo texto pela versao desktop pelo menu... deve ter mas nao lembro tem q ver na net
<Romulo> é tá brabo mesmo
<FernandoBasso> Romulo: O dois dos problemas que tive não consegui resolver.
<FernandoBasso> Em um pc tive que deixar o arch linux com o openbox.
<FernandoBasso> Não consegui rodar ubuntu com unity nele.
<matheuscar> Romulo: talvez outra distro? =X
<matheuscar> Só tive sorte com o Ubuntu!! \o/
<nntp> Romulo, outra coisa.. vc tentou apertar alt+f2
<nntp> 3 4 5
<nntp> quando ele para com o cursosr piscando ?
<Romulo> Isso só fica o cursor piscando
<nntp> mesmo se tentar mudar pro console
<nntp> romulo o note ta ae ?
<nntp> na frente ?
<Romulo> ta sim
<nntp> ta piscando ae ?
<Rudolf> 16:02 < nntp> ta piscando ae ? (FEAR!)
<nntp> tenta apertar ctr+alt+f1
<nntp> Rudolf, lol
<nntp>   - l -
<nntp>  o l o
<nntp>   - l -
<nntp>  o l o
<Romulo> sim
<Romulo> nada acontece com ctrl + alt + f1
<nntp> f6 ?
<nntp> f6 duas vezes e depois esc
<nntp> se nao der amigo eh isso so modo texto mesmo
<nntp> baixa a versao servidor
<Romulo> acpi=off
<nntp> mmm
<Romulo> noapic
<Romulo> e outras opções
<nntp> duro que da nem pra por no pastbin ou imagebin lol pra gentne analisar aqui qq faz
<Rudolf> nntp: wgetpaste?
<nntp> Rudolf, nem sobe o x da instalaçao
<nntp> Rudolf, tem nem login
<nntp> so o cursor bilnking
<nntp> lol
<Rudolf> nntp: e alt+fx também nothing?
<nntp> parece q nao
<Rudolf> nntp: e se entrar com o livecd e desabilitar o X no boot?
<nntp> Rudolf, eh o Romulo, instalaçao notebook zero com placa intel
<Rudolf> nntp: então, se acabou de instalar, livecd, chroot e tira o X do boot para ver o que acontece
<nntp> Rudolf, ele nao sabe fazer isso nao
<Romulo> estou na tela de escolhas
<nntp> Rudolf, outra coisa ele nao instalou nao sobe o x de instalaçao
<nntp> Rudolf, qual eh opção modo texto no cd desktop ?
<nntp> Rudolf, eu nao sei fazer instalaçao modo texto com cd desktop
<nntp> Rudolf, tem q mexer no grub neh
<nntp> linux text
<nntp> opensuse era assim
<Rudolf> nem imagino
<nntp> Romulo, eh isso entao cara tenta baixar uma verso modo texto server ou alternative se nao me engano
<nntp> e dae a gente tenta instalar o driver certo e depois intalar o desktop
<Romulo> tem o link do arquivo q tenho q baixar?
<matheuscar> ah ate q enfim... command aqui no browser varia um pouco!! eita.
<matheuscar> Xchat é /back "voltei"; No browser somente /away
<matheuscar> lols
<Romulo> tem?
<nntp> Romulo, vou pegar aqui tava away
<Romulo> ok
<Romulo> obg
<nntp> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<nntp> ae tem o 12.10 e 12.04
<nntp> vo ficar away de novo to cnfigurando un lance auqi
<Romulo> A Placa mãe do meu notebook é CLEVO
<Romulo> clevo e412x
<Romulo> Porque existem essas dificuldades em relação aos Drivers no LINUX?
<matheuscar> Romulo: (compatibilidade e) principalmente proprietarios liberarem o código para LIVRE.
<matheuscar> Romulo: a cada versão do linux, ubuntu pode haver mudanças nos drivers
<Romulo> os programadores do ubuntu não conseguem desenvolver os drivers?
<matheuscar> as vezes funcionam!
<matheuscar> Rudolf: sabe que porta webchat.freeenode.net utiliza?
<envoyed> Estou sofrendo um ataque DDoS de 150 Mbps, alguma ideia do que fazer?
<Danniel-Lara> envoyed:  tem como identificar e bloquear por ip ?
<envoyed> Danniel-Lara: precisaria interceptar o tráfego na operadora, mas a GVT não está resolvendo meu problema.
<insano> envoyed: vc está por trás de um nat/firewall?
<insano> qual firewall?
<envoyed> insano: iptables
<insano> envoyed: qual protocolo estão usando?
<Rudolf> matheuscar: 6667?
<envoyed> insano: cara, estou tentando identificar
<envoyed> insano: o que você faria?
<insano> envoyed: o firewall pode parar?
<envoyed> insano: sim
<insano> então tira ele da rede
<insano> e analisa os logs
<insano> e tenta bloquear os IPs
<envoyed> insano: está vindo de diversos IP's com destino ao meu /30 fornecido pela operadora.
<insano> envoyed: já ligou para a operadora?
<envoyed> insano: Sim. A GVT falou que não consegue fazer nada.
<insano> pior que o que ela deve fazer é restrito a layer 4
<insano> já tá fora da rede pública?
<envoyed> insano: Não.
<insano> não vai tirar o firewall da rede pública mesmo sob ataque?
<matheuscar> Rudolf: sim.
<Rudolf> matheuscar: é a porta padrão do protocolo
<envoyed> insano: Faria alguma diferença?
<insano> envoyed: não sei de quanto é seu link, se ele aguenta ficar sob ataque
<envoyed> insano: Cara, dá impressão de ser bots. Talvez Anonymous...
<insano> ddos normalmente é
<matheuscar> Rudolf: mto tempo sem entrar no IRC. perdi os costumues/comandos do antigo mIRC! lols
<insano> tem algum site na sua rede?
<envoyed> insano: Sim, vários.
<insano> apache?
<envoyed> insano: Sim, Apache mantido atualizado.
<insano> mod_evasive
<insano> envoyed: ddos não é fácil de ser evitado
<envoyed> insano: mas é um roteador de borda
<envoyed> insano: o servidor web fica atrás dele
<insano> dmz?
<envoyed> insano: sim, tudo passa por esse border
<envoyed> insano: sendo ataque de banda, realmente não tenho mais nada a fazer
<envoyed> insano: só a operadora pra segurar pela qtde de banda
<insano> envoyed: na verdade, vc tem que adicionar alguma regras no IPtables para amenizar, mas não há forma de impedir...
<insano> envoyed: seria interessante denunciar o ataque
<envoyed> insano: como?
<insano> não sei se pela nova lei esse crime é tipificado
<insano> registra primeiro o protocolo na operadora
<insano> depois repassa a reclamação para a anatel
<insano> alegando que a operadora não conseguiu impedir o ataque
<envoyed> insano: vou fazer isso. Obrigado pela ajuda.
<insano> depois, verifica se esse crime é tipificado pela nova lei para fazer um BO
<insano> não vai resolver, mas tem que ficar registrado
<insano> envoyed: olhei aqui
<insano> pela nova lei é tipificado o ddos
<envoyed> insano: Bom saber.
<insano> mas não sei se já foi sancionada
<envoyed> insano: imagino que ainda não
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<matheuscar> bt
<matheuscar> kase bn, felipealmeida! hehe
<matheuscar> Até...
<caionizio> boa noite
<caionizio> baixei o ubunto 12.10 e estou com problema para a instalação
<caionizio> roda no cd legal, mas quando vou instalar trava quase no final...
<caionizio> alguem sabe o que pode ser?
<Rudolf> caionizio: poooode ser a midia
<Rudolf> caionizio: poooode ser o hd
<Rudolf> caionizio: poooode ser a memoria
<Spiga> caionizio, hum..
<Spiga> caionizio, da para ver o erro?
<b4rtb0y> boa noite meus povos e minhas povas
<b4rtb0y> ;)
<b4rtb0y> nntp consegui por o drive da ati '-'
<caionizio> trava sempre mais ou menos com 90%
<caionizio> não sei como ver o erro...agora mesmo estou usando o ubuntu no cd
<b4rtb0y> erro sobre o que?
<nntp> caionizio, vc copiou num cd ou num dvd ?
<nntp> b4rtb0y, que legal e qual foi o ultimo que saiu ?
<caionizio> baixei o ubunto 12.10 e estou com problema para a instalação; roda no cd legal, mas quando vou instalar trava quase no final.
<b4rtb0y> nntp eu fiz downgrade do xorg
<nntp> caionizio, copiou em cd ?
<nntp> b4rtb0y, ae sim
<caionizio> num dvd
<nntp> caionizio, tentou outra midia ?
<b4rtb0y> dae ficou o xorg estilo o do 12.04
<Spiga> caionizio, sem erro fica dificil te dizer.
<b4rtb0y> dae funcionou
<nntp> b4rtb0y, ae eh legal neh
<Kakarot0> opa
<Kakarot0> e ae galera eu to na ativa de novo
<nntp> oopa
<Spiga> caionizio, tenta baixar a versao 12.04 instala ela e depois faz update para 12.10
<caionizio> não dá erro nenhum... só fica travado
<MarconM> nntp: e ae ... consegui fazer o gravador de memoria pic
<MarconM> =)
<b4rtb0y> Spiga e nntp o que ele num ta conseguindo instalar?
<nntp> caionizio, vc nao ta esperando ele terminar nao ?
<Spiga> caionizio, pode ser alguma coisa da sua maquina que nao e compativel.
<Spiga> b4rtb0y, ubuntu
<nntp> nossa tendi nada agora
<caionizio> deixei travado mais ou menos uma hora
<b4rtb0y> vixe c:
<nntp> MarconM, mas c nao ia fazer num era um gravador de eprom ?
<MarconM> nntp: ele grava tambem
<MarconM> =)
<Spiga> caionizio, tenta o seguinte. desabilita tudo quanto e serial ou paralello na sua bios.
<nntp> MarconM, ae eh doido hein da pra fazer boot de ethernet agora eauheauhae
<b4rtb0y> pelo o que ele ta falando problema e midia ou o gravador de cd que esta lendo com lentidão
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<MarconM> preciso agora imprimir para fazer na placa de fenolite
<b4rtb0y> so pode ser isso
<caionizio> porque rodando no cd vai bem?
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<MarconM> nntp: sim .. ja pensei nisso
<b4rtb0y> aconteceu isso comigo
<b4rtb0y> no cd tava de boa
<b4rtb0y> na hora de instalar
<b4rtb0y> era a midia
<nntp> MarconM, e a impressora
<caionizio> outra coisa..
<b4rtb0y> pq ele roda interface ne
<b4rtb0y> e vai abrindo aos poucos
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<nntp> MarconM, boot eth eh legal pra fazer multi instalaçao
<b4rtb0y> livecd
<Spiga> toda vez que for gravar uma midia compre 1 CD/DVD que preste e use velocidade baixa
<nntp> caionizio, o final demora mesmo
<Spiga> ou de preferencia use 1 Pen-drive
<Spiga> pen-drive 70% de chance acima do CD/DVD
<nntp> caionizio, tem uma hora lah que eu quse desisti tmb
<nntp> caionizio, isso ae so grava a 4x
<nntp> caionizio, midia pra instalar eh 4x
<Spiga> larga de ser sem vergonha
<Spiga> usa um pen drive
<nntp> kkk
<caionizio> tentei instalar com pendrive mas nao consegui configurar para iniciar no pen
<nntp> mm
<nntp> f8
<Spiga> reinicia e fica apertando f8
<Spiga> simples
<nntp> umhum
<Spiga> depois seleciona penis droive
<b4rtb0y> compra uma midia e grava no gravador do visinho
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<Spiga> drive*
<nntp> kkk
<b4rtb0y> o problema de for o leito de cd
<b4rtb0y> dae fuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<b4rtb0y> leitor8
<nntp> MarconM, bora vender chip de taito na internet
<Spiga> por isso que eu to falando larga mao de sem vergonha... usa pendrive
<nntp> MarconM, os chipset dos taito
<nntp> eprom aeuheau
<MarconM> nntp: eu vou postar para galera fazer tambem
<Spiga> vou instalar Elementary OS aki ...
<MarconM> eu vou postar o esquema
<Spiga> gostei dele vamo ver como fica
<nntp> MarconM, e a impressora de cirquito?
<nntp> circuito
<nntp> lol
<MarconM> nntp: isso ae eu nao corri mais atraz
<nntp> MarconM, ali sim eh locura hein
<b4rtb0y> tenho uma ideia instala o windows 95
<b4rtb0y> :D
<ADSFAEX> Boa noite senhores
<caionizio> meu pc é librix...
<b4rtb0y> boa noite
<caionizio> bn
<ADSFAEX> Estou com um pequeno problema
<nntp> boa
<optimusprimem> meu repositorio do github... traducao tava perto de acabar
<ADSFAEX> estou prestes a fazer uma apresentaçao sobre linux
<ADSFAEX> em minha aula de Sistemas Operacionais
<optimusprimem> quer dizer do git interno
<ADSFAEX> poderiam me indicar coisas para passar para o pessoal?
<nntp> ADS vc usa linux ?
<nntp> ADSFAEX, usa linux ?
<ADSFAEX> UBUNTU 12.10
<nntp> ADSFAEX, qq c ta achando ?
<caionizio> vou para o google ver se acho alguma coisa que me ajude..
<optimusprimem> nntp, conseguir instalar o ubuntu 12 via linha de comando
<ADSFAEX> Gosto bastante de Linux
<b4rtb0y> 12.10 = uma merda pra instalar ATI fora isso ta de boa
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<ADSFAEX> é um sistema bom para usar no dia a dia para o escritório
<nntp> ADSFAEX, eh um linux como qq outro
<nntp> ADSFAEX, fala isso pro pessoal que ele tmb pode ser usado pra ser um servidor
<ADSFAEX> sim sim
<ADSFAEX> mas a parte de rede
<ADSFAEX> smb, iptables
<nntp> mm
<ADSFAEX> isso é uma parte do que passarei
<nntp> legal
<ADSFAEX> PAM
<b4rtb0y> vc é aluno ?
<ADSFAEX> Estou com um problema aqui, não estou conseguindo configurar meu monitor e o projetor em modo Espelho
<ADSFAEX> ele apenas estende a tela
<ADSFAEX> alguem pode me ajudar?
<ADSFAEX> sim
<ADSFAEX> sou aluno
<b4rtb0y> mostra o compiz girando fazendo essas firulas povo liga mais do que iptables
<b4rtb0y> kkkk
<ADSFAEX> 2o semestre de Analise e Desenvolvimento de Sistemas[
<ADSFAEX> eheheheheheheh
<ADSFAEX> mostraremos isso no final
<ADSFAEX> mostrarei sobre este XChat
<nntp> vix
<nntp> inflamando o xchat Rudolf
<ADSFAEX> então provavelmente vocês que estiverem online daqui a pouco verão umas  pessoas entrando
<ADSFAEX> umas  pessoas
<ADSFAEX> 20
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> Rudolf, ama carne fresca
<ADSFAEX> hehehehehe
 * ADSFAEX -help
<b4rtb0y> eu entrava no irc pelo windows pelo cebolinha script tinha tudo nele fatia cortava e ate levava as crianças pra escola
<b4rtb0y> =s
<ADSFAEX> Como faço para trocar o Nick mesmo?
<ADSFAEX> por favor
<b4rtb0y>  /nick
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<b4rtb0y> comando /nick
<b4rtb0y> tem que ver se seu nick ja não registrado
<Pedro> Obrigado
<Pedro> havia me esquecido
<Pedro> só mudei
<Pedro> ainda não registrei ele
<Pedro> no serv
<b4rtb0y> lol
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<totosinho_sp_web> lol
<Pedro> hehehehe
<totosinho_sp_web> ta parei
<totosinho_sp_web> '-'
<Pedro> estamos passando agora sobre o HTOP
<Pedro> Senhores até logo
<Chewbacca> flw
<Chewbacca> boa sorte
<b4rtb0y> menina no face disse que no dia que conversei com amiga dela
<b4rtb0y> disse se tivece uma arma me dava uns tiro
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<b4rtb0y> sei que tem nada haver
<b4rtb0y> mais fiquei com medo e to comentando
<Chewbacca> Rudolf, olha o b4rtb0y zuando o canal com papo de facebook kk
<b4rtb0y> uai num e zoando e um offtopic
<b4rtb0y> u.u
<b4rtb0y> * Recebeu um CTCP PING 1353313508235219 de Chewbacca
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<Chewbacca> chuva sinistra
<b4rtb0y>  /CTCP Chewbacca PING
<b4rtb0y> hauiahiua
<Chewbacca> funfa nao b4rtb0y  ?
<Chewbacca> kkk
<b4rtb0y> so se mudou comando
<b4rtb0y> lol
<b4rtb0y> eu fazia assim antes
<Chewbacca> soh  /PING b4rtb0y
<b4rtb0y> a ta
<Chewbacca> nossa chuva sinistra de vento aqui hoje
<Chewbacca> hu
<b4rtb0y> aaa aqui ta quente
<b4rtb0y> e to com desinteria
<b4rtb0y> =s
<Chewbacca> kk
<Chewbacca> b4rtb0y, noix num pinga nao ?
<b4rtb0y> se essa casa tem goteira
<b4rtb0y> pingaaa demim
<b4rtb0y> pinga nemim
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<lipearu> boa noite
<b4rtb0y> Boa Noite
<optimusprimem> Boa Noite
<Chewbacca> wll
<slipky> nesse ppa https://launchpad.net/~ehoover/+archive/compholio/+packages tem o build do wine-compholio pra 32bits, tem como pelo source code dele compilar de novo e gerar o deb pra 64bits ou tem que alterar o codigo pra isso?
<Perobinha> boa noite a todos
<Perobinha> alguem tem experiencia com o poedit?
<optimusprimem> boa noite
<Fisico> Rudolf: q q vc acha do kalango?
<Fisico> kalango linux
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuehiuehieuh
<Rudolf> nem tenho palavras
<Fisico> muito ruim Rudolf ?
<Fisico> tava pensando em testar quando tiver tempo
<Rudolf> Fisico: se tiver tempo para isso blza
<Rudolf> Fisico: mas eu não conheço essas coisas não
<Rudolf> Fisico: vi o site muito tempo atras
<Rudolf> Fisico: entre e saí
<Fisico> heheh, entendi Rudolf
<Fisico> é q como é uma distro brasileira
<Fisico> pensei q seria legal
<Fisico> o kurumin acabou mesmo
<Rudolf> Fisico: "legal"
<Fisico> hehe
<Rudolf> Fisico: ta programando em python ainda?
<Dead_Thinker> Buenas noches
<optimusprimem> buenas
<Spiga> nao tem esse negocio de argentino nao ... e boa noite.
<Spiga> manolo
<optimusprimem> kk
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-20
<Spiga> quer falar casteliano vai no #paradagay-ar
<Spiga> alguem ai nao quer pegar o 01 que ta aki e ajudar ele arrumar cabos.,
<Spiga> ele precisa colocar aqueles organizador de cabo em 150 maquinas
<Fisico> Rudolf: então, eu dei uma parada de estudar, pq agora tenho q apresentar a qualificação
<Fisico> amanha é uma prévia
<Rudolf> Fisico: quando voltar. pycharm
<Fisico> hum
<Fisico> vou ver sim Rudolf
<Fisico> quero muito aprender
<rcbdesigner> eae pueblo
<Fisico> se precisar de ajuda com o beamer dá um toque
<Fisico> Rudolf:
<Rudolf> ok
<optimusprimem> Rudolf, programa em python tbm ?
<Rudolf> optimusprimem: um poco
<Rudolf> optimusprimem: não é meu foco
<Rudolf> optimusprimem: mas programo
<paladinn> garoto de programa ?
<Rudolf> optimusprimem: to pensando em subir um sistema django+nginx+psql para parar de usar excel
<rcbdesigner> quem programa mais em python é a Ursinha  optimusprimem
<Rudolf> optimusprimem: ou seja, nada muito avançado
<optimusprimem> Rudolf, ok
<Chewbacca>  iae pessoal
<Chewbacca> tudo certo... nada resolvido
<Chewbacca> artista-frustrad, iae meu qq foi ? tem a manha do gimp nao ?
<Chewbacca> optimusprimem, traduzindo ?
<Chewbacca> sistematico, acho a xubaca ?
<sistematico> Tá aqui do meu lado.
<sistematico> Ela já papou e tal..
<Chewbacca> tah de boa entao
<Chewbacca> daqui um pouco ela faz o quilo e sai pra vadiar na vizinhança
<sistematico> é
<Chewbacca> gato eh desse jeito neh
<sistematico> Safada.
<Chewbacca> kkk
<Chewbacca> ta ligado que gato se tu nao cuidar direito ele vaza neh ?
<Chewbacca> acha outro dono
<optimusprimem> Chewbacca, acabei de sair do modo tela cheia do terminal agr kk
<Fulano> gimp
<Fulano> bom, muito bom
<optimusprimem> Fulano, uso gimp a 3 anos
<Fulano> optimusprimem: dá pra fazer quase tudo nele, não? gostei muito
<optimusprimem> Fulano, cara você vai aos poucos pegando o jeito da coisa
<optimusprimem> Fulano, sempre o que eu precisei em termos de edição de imagem ele nunca me deixou na mao
<Fulano> optimusprimem: pois é, estou ainda no início mas sentindo que o Gimp é poderoso
<teste> ubuntu cada dia pior
<teste> windows 8 wins
<teste> rsrsrs
<teste> cade os fãs boys do ubuntu ?
<teste> kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd
<teste> kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd
<teste> kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd
<teste> kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd
<teste> kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd
<teste> kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd
<teste> kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd
<teste> kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd
<Chewbacca> Ursinha,
<teste> kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd
<teste> kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd
<Chewbacca> tiagoscd,
<teste> kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd
<teste> kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd kd
<teste> os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do u
<teste> os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do u
<teste> os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do u
<teste> os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do u
<teste> os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do u
<teste> os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do ubuntu os fã boys do u
<Chewbacca> Rudolf,
<Dane> meu deus que cara idiota :)
<Chewbacca> deve ser gay tava de apple Rudolf
<tiagoscd> Dane: obrigado pelo alerta
<tiagoscd> :)
<Chewbacca> lol eu que dei o grito kk
<Dane> tiagoscd : kill -9 teste :)
<tiagoscd> Chewbacca: obrigado também =)
<Chewbacca> killall teste
<Chewbacca> lol
<tiagoscd> lol
<tiagoscd> só um segundo
<tiagoscd> volto já
<tiagoscd> queria entender qual é do pessoal
<Dead_Thinker> nossa
<tiagoscd> perder tempo de vida fazendo isso
<tiagoscd> heheh
<Dane> tempo ocioso, huahauha
<Chewbacca> nah isso ae eh nego frustrado que nao da conta de usar linux
<sistematico> eu até peguei uma pedra aqui..
<sistematico> mas num deu tempo
<Spiga> ai ai
<Dane> uahuahuahuah
<Ricardo__> bah ta bom o debian wheezy com gnome 3
<Ricardo__> espetacular nao é
<Ricardo__> mas mto melhor q unity
<Spiga> faz o teste no phanteon para vc ver.
<Spiga> muito bom sistema grafico.
<Spiga> meio instavel mas lumpreendente.. pela simplicidade
<Ricardo__> q q é o pantheon é ambiente grafico?
<Ricardo__> ou distro
<Spiga> ambiente grafico
<Spiga> vem no Elementary OS
<Ricardo__> eh meio gnome 3 + dock ne
<Spiga> gostei muito desse distro.
<Ricardo__> pelo q vi nas fotos
<Spiga> sim.
<Spiga> distro simples .. limpa so com essencial
<Spiga> 1 player 1 reprodutor de video, 1 navegador. 1 browser. painel de config simples.
<Spiga> se tiver 15 programas instalado e muito.
<Ricardo__> mas ainda tem uns bugs o gnome 3
<Ricardo__> nao é uma rocha q nem o squeeze g 2
<Ricardo__> eaheaehe
<Spiga> se eu te falar que eu nao achei 1 bug no gnome 3 ...
<Ricardo__> pois é no meu pc
<Ricardo__> deu alguns
<Ricardo__> nao sei quale
<Spiga> aki rodou 100%
<Ricardo__> eh q uso ati ne meu ae a coisa fede
<Ricardo__> amd ta se lixando pra linux eh complicado os drivers
<Spiga> foda.
<Ricardo__> parece q pra placas velhas
<Ricardo__> 4x pra baixo
<Ricardo__> fizeram o ultiomo driver 12,6 legacy
<Ricardo__> e era isso
<Ricardo__> nao vao fazerr mais drivers
<Ricardo__> ae fudeu.. vai rodar so agora esse ano q depois ja eras
<Ricardo__> so fazendo gambiarra
<Spiga> vesa sempre funciona]
<Ricardo__> eh ae foda se chuto a placa
<Spiga> ou tem uma ideia mais logica.
<Ricardo__> e meto uma nvidia deve rodar melhor
<Spiga> compre G-force sempre
<Spiga> Geforce melhor placa de video do mundo ..
<Ricardo__> bah mas o drivers da ati pra win sao foda.. melhor q os da gforce ate
<Ricardo__> pena q so uso win pra fliperama mesmo
<Ricardo__> ahaah
<Spiga> pode falar mau... do que for... delas.. mas a qualidade delas e comparação uma ATI... nao tem como.
<Spiga> comprei 1 ATI para nunca mais..
<Spiga> tinha uma G-force 8600 rapaz o plaquinha que fazia milagre.
<Ricardo__> eu comprei ati
<Ricardo__> pq minha gforce foi um lixo
<Ricardo__> enchi o saco
<Ricardo__> 7100 gs
<Ricardo__> turbo cache
<Ricardo__> uma porcarua de placa
<Ricardo__> essa ati 4650 ate ta rendendo
<Spiga> turbo cache = celeron
<Spiga>  linha mais fraca..
<Ricardo__> comedcei no ubuntu
<Ricardo__> mas depoois nao deu mais pra aguentar
<Ricardo__> mto bug
<Ricardo__> so as versoes lts realmente valiam a pena
<Ricardo__> e ae cagaram com esse unity nao deu mais pra sustentar
<Spiga> achei muito pesado esse ubuntu... para meu note que mais antigo...
<Spiga> ja o gnome 3 ficou leve para caramba..
<Ricardo__> pesado
<Ricardo__> bug
<Ricardo__> e interface estranha
<Ricardo__> tentei usar por 2 meses
<Ricardo__> mas nao rendeu
<Ricardo__> o ubuntu 10.04 sim foi bom
<Ricardo__> um dos melhores
<Spiga> interface eu gostei... achei simples.. mas o que realmente eu gosto e do gnome3
<Spiga> aperto <SUPER> aki e digito o programa ... ele aparece rapidao.
<Ricardo__> dizem q o 8.04 tb foi otimo mas esse nao tive o prazer de usar
<Spiga> o ubuntu fica pesado ate abrir o menu.
<Ricardo__> o lenny tb nao usei
<Ricardo__> so squeeze
<Spiga> so nao uso debian por que os pacotes e muito antigo.
<Ricardo__> eu so quero q funcione
<Ricardo__> azar
<Ricardo__> por isso to no squeeze ainda
<Ricardo__> e kubuntu 12.04 de lazer as vezes
<Ricardo__> qdo quero algum pacote mais atual
<Ricardo__> ou ppa
<Ricardo__> isso eh show no ubuntu akeles ppa uma mao na roda
<Spiga> nossa faz tempo que nao uso kde
<Ricardo__> eu nunca curti kde
<Ricardo__> mas ate q esse agora ta estavel
<Ricardo__> ehhe
<Ricardo__> 4.8.5 eu acho
<Spiga> eu gostava quando usava slack
<Spiga> usava muito KDE
<Ricardo__> mas o kde 3.5
<Ricardo__> q era o bom
<Ricardo__> q nem o gnome 2.x
<Ricardo__> eeheha
<Ricardo__> mas eles ja faleceram
<Ricardo__> essa historia de mate ae q o mint tenta ressucitar acho q ja era
<Spiga> mate = gnome2.x + GTK3
<Spiga> acho que nao vai para frente
<Spiga> acho que vou baixar amnha o kde em casa.
<Ricardo__> eh so o mint vai insistir nisso
<Ricardo__> acho q em breve o mate morre junto com g2
<Spiga> sim
<Ricardo__> e esse win 8 ae
<Spiga> eu nao gostei do cinnamon.
<Ricardo__> alguem testou
<Ricardo__> cinnamon pesadinho
<Ricardo__> e tem mto bug ainda
<Spiga> Ricardo__, eu gostei... achei show...
<Spiga> mas como tio bill falou que ele consome menos memoria do que win7
<Spiga> e mentira.,
<Ricardo__> pra variar
<Ricardo__> tem q crackear?
<Ricardo__> certo q os nego ja deram jeito nisso
<Ricardo__> aheehaa
<Spiga> mas eu gostei ficou simples muito facil.
<Spiga> cliente de email deles tem 3 botao.
<Spiga> sem contar que sincroniza quase tudo... ja me evitou muita dor de cabeça.
<Ricardo__> ja deve reconhecer
<Ricardo__> tudo tb ne
<Spiga> skype + hotmail + gmail + facebook + twitter..
<Ricardo__> msn vai pros ovos ne
<Ricardo__> agora em 2013
<Spiga> sim
<Spiga> skype vai ficar no lugar dele ..
<Ricardo__> bah o skype no linux
<Ricardo__> eh meio palha
<Ricardo__> vai ser xarope isso
<Spiga> vai nada.
<Spiga> a interface UI.. dele ficou muito massa ... o foda que consumo de memoria vai la em cima.
<Ricardo__> é tem isso
<Ricardo__> fui flw ae Spiga boa noite
<Spiga> falows
<tiagoscd> povo
<tiagoscd> saindo aqui
<tiagoscd> boa noite
<tiagoscd> :)O
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> sistematico: agora que vi o que falou da pedra
<tiagoscd> eu ri
<tiagoscd> :P
<sistematico> uhuh
<sistematico> Já vai?
<tiagoscd> vou sim
<tiagoscd> estou quebrado aqui
<tiagoscd> heheh
<tiagoscd> abraços sistematico
<tiagoscd> valeu povo
<tiagoscd> até mais
<tiagoscd> bjunda
<tiagoscd> :*
<sistematico> Valew.
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<Heisenberg>  /quit fui ^^
<Alex_____> Bom dia! so mto nb em linux xP to fazendo meu trabalho de redes da facul e preciso realizar a transferencia de aquivos entre o windows e o linux alguem tem uma dica pra me dar?
<Alex_____> alo alguem aew?
<hommee> heya alguem aew pode me ajuda?
<hommee> hello alguem aew?
<matheuscar> n
<matheuscar> bom dia
<optimusprimem> bom dia : )
<matheuscar> optimusprimem, ja de pe ou ainda acordado?? hehe
<paladinn> sonambulo do irc
<matheuscar> meu despertador cronologico ta me acordando cedo!! :)
<paladinn> é bom, aproveita mais o dia... rende +
<optimusprimem> matheuscar, ja tou de pe e saindo de novo kk
<Chewbacca> BOM DIA
<Chewbacca> ae
<zecafig> grwwwawwwwwwww grwwwwwnnnn
<zecafig> Chewbacca: :)
<Chewbacca> hehe
<tiagoscd> dia :)
<paladinn> bom dia familia
<tiagoscd> heheeh
<Matheus_Carvalho> bom dia gambazada
<Matheus_Carvalho> =D
<Matheus_Carvalho> tiagoscd, buenas cumpadre
<Matheus_Carvalho> Ursinha, *-*
<Danniel-Lara> bom a todos
 * Maninho bom dia =D WWW
<tiagoscd> dia :-)
<Maninho> =D
<Matheus_Carvalho> Maninho, buenas gamba =D
<Maninho> rrssrrs
<Matheus_Carvalho> Quem ai é do RS e vem pra tche linux em POA?!
<Matheus_Carvalho> lol
<nntp> bom dia
<Matheus_Carvalho> nntp, koeh zoiudo....sussa?
<Matheus_Carvalho> =D
<nntp> Matheus_Carvalho, zuave
<Maninho> rsrrsrs
<Dane> \o
<Dane> Matheus_Carvalho: eu vou :)
<Matheus_Carvalho> Dane, de pf?
<Matheus_Carvalho> Dane, é tu cumpadre?
<Rangel> bom dia
<Rangel> Problema com o oracle virtual box
<Rangel> instalei o Ruindows 8 nele e me retorna é um erro
<Matheus_Carvalho> Rangel, opa...
<Matheus_Carvalho> ahhh véiii se queria o que tbm...
<Matheus_Carvalho> uhauhauhauha
<Matheus_Carvalho> brincadeira
<Matheus_Carvalho> que erro retorna?
<Rangel> kkkkk, Matheus Varvalho
<Rangel> Your Pc Needs to restart. Please hold down the power button. error code: 0x0000005D Parameters: 0x0306170A 0x756E6547 0x49656E69 0x6C65746E
<Matheus_Carvalho> calma ai tche...ja vamo resolve isso
<Dane> Matheus_Carvalho: yeap :)
<Matheus_Carvalho> só vou levar um chimarrão aqui pra minha visinha
<Matheus_Carvalho> Dane, depois tenho que falar conitog em relação a tche linux cumpadre
<Matheus_Carvalho> ja ja to devolta aqui
<Matheus_Carvalho> abrass
<Dane> Matheus_Carvalho:  to no gtalk se quiser conversar
<Rangel> fico no aguardo Matheus Carvalho
<Matheus_Carvalho> BUENAS GAMBAZADA...VORTEi
<felipealmeida> bom dia
<jefferson> bom dia pessoal :)
<Matheus_Carvalho> buenas
<jefferson> Galera to com um problema, quando instalei o ubuntu ,a 10 meses atrás, eu criptografei minha pasta pessoal e ontem eu instalei o windows 8 pra jogar uns jogos e sem querer (tava muito apressado) instalei o windows na minha raiz "/" quando eu coloquei a live do fedora pra ver se perdi meus dados eu vi que eles estavam criptografados
<jefferson> tem como descriptografar sem ter a live do ubuntu ?? por exemplo com o fedora 17 ou BT
<felipealmeida> jefferson: vc instalou o Windows na mesma partição do home?
<jefferson> felipealmeida não não instalei na raiz a minha /home fica em outra partição
<felipealmeida> se vc tiver as ferramentas certas dá sim
<felipealmeida> eu já consegui abrir aqui no arch linux
<jefferson> tem que baixar a ferramenta direto do live cd ??
<felipealmeida> não
<felipealmeida> vc só precisa ter ecryptfs
<felipealmeida> eu usei isso https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering_Your_Mount_Passphrase
<felipealmeida> para montar
<felipealmeida> e mais outro howto que não lembro mais
<jefferson> okey, isso ja ajudou bastante valew felipealmeida
<felipealmeida> esse aí diz como recuperar a senha
<felipealmeida> que deve estar encriptada dentro do seu home
<felipealmeida> depois vc precisa mandar montar com ecryptfs, mas tem que saber usar os parametros corretos
<felipealmeida> tem isso num howto no site do ubuntu, mas não estou encontrando
<jefferson> eu vi uma howto no vol falando disso, acho que deve servir
<felipealmeida> blz
<felipealmeida> tente rodar os mesmos comandos no fedora
<felipealmeida> deve funcionar
<jefferson> da uma misturada nos dois links e ver o que dar...... blz farei isso
<jefferson> vlw felipealmeida
<felipealmeida> de nada
<servidor> la-br
<Kakarot0> boa tarde a todos \o
<Danniel-Lara> boa tarde
<minemonics> boa tarde
<matheuscar> entrei ha temposs e esqueci... boa tarde!
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<rsser> vou ter que instalar um sistema operacional que reconheça 12GB de ram
<rsser> blah
<rsser> por que isso não é feito via hardware?
<rsser> pq o SO tem que reconhecer a quantidade de ram instalada?
<rsser> não entendi
<rsser> alguém pode explicar?
<felipealmeida> 32bits?
<rsser> yep
<rsser> mas tem o PAE, felipealmeida
<Matheus_Carvalho> BUENAS GAMBAZADA
<rsser> por que a M$ não colocou o PAE?
<Matheus_Carvalho> APAE?
<felipealmeida> tem uma opção de boot para colocar PAE no Windows
<felipealmeida> mas seu hardware todo tem que ser compatível (nem toda placa de video é)
<matheuscar> Matheus_Carvalho: bt
<Poca> rsser: essa bagaça aí não é 64 bits?
<Poca> x.o
<matheuscar> 12gb ram num SO 32bits?!?! o0
<rsser> Poca, o problema é que tenho software aqui que não irá rodar na versão 64bits
<Poca> PAE é malandragem
<rsser> e eu não tenho alternativos
<Poca> rsser: use x32
<rsser> não rola, Poca
<rsser> já tentei
<felipealmeida> rsser: pq não roda? até onde sei o suporte win32 é mto bom no windows 64
<rsser> não roda e não roda
<felipealmeida> digo, tem os mesmos bugs e features :P
<rsser> apesar de fazer sentido que todo software de 32 bits rodar em ambiente 64bits
<matheuscar> isso
<rsser> pros softwares que tenho essa "regra" não é válida
<rsser> eles foram escritos em linguagem de máquina pura
<rsser> então nem rola
<felipealmeida> isso não impede de rodar não
<rsser> hahaha
<rsser> arquitetura muda, meu caro
<rsser> já era
<Poca> felipealmeida: se foi escrito usando binário
<Poca> esquece
<felipealmeida> nada a ver
<rsser> vou peder meus softwarezinhos
<Poca> só 32 bits mesmo
<felipealmeida> o win64 roda o win32 rodando as instruções 32 bits
<felipealmeida> em modo 32bits para aquele processo
<Poca> rsser: o cara não entendeu
<Poca> esquece ^^
<felipealmeida> eu entendi, but whatever
<rsser> humm... perai vc entende o que é deslocamento de bit/
<Poca> rsser: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<rsser> os softwares que uso dependem dessa feature e não vai rolar qdo o sistema eh 64bits
<rsser> vai dar pau
<Poca> já não lembro de cabeça
<Poca> sai da ciência da computação \o\
<felipealmeida> software nao depende de PAE, no maximo drivers dependem de PAE
<rsser> Poca, no ubuntu não preciso fazer isso
<rsser> ele faz automaticamente, cara
<Poca> sim
<Poca> achei que tu não sabia
<rsser> o lance é o win 7 32bits
<Poca> :P
<felipealmeida> software em ring3 não tem conhecimento de PAE
<Poca> ah
<Poca> win 7
<Poca> provavelmente tenha PAE
<Poca> na versão ultimate
<Poca> + uns 500 pila
<Poca> pra dar certo
<Poca> fato
<rsser> eh, vou atualizar pra ver
<felipealmeida> Windows Vista tem PAE afaik
<felipealmeida> 2003 eu sei que tem, eu usava
<rsser> ok
<rsser> Windows 7 Ultimate 64x não reconhece 4GB
<rsser> hahaha
<rsser> tah no site da M$
<rsser> hahaha
<felipealmeida> é, deve ser algo especifico das versões para servidor
<rsser> Versão 	Limite no Windows de    32 bits         Limite no Windows de 64 bits
<rsser> Windows 7 Ultimate                    4 GB                         192 GB
<rsser> Windows 7 Enterprise                  4 GB                         192 GB
<rsser> só isso, 192?
<felipealmeida> anyway, deveria rodar 32bits no 64bits, a não ser que se use alguma coisa não documentada da API
<rsser> pq se o sistema 64bits pode endereçar 2^64
<felipealmeida> eles limitam para vc comprar outra versão mais cara
<felipealmeida> fazem o mesmo com tamanho de HD
<rsser> 2^64 = 2Hexa Bytes
<felipealmeida> na verdade 64bits atuais endereçam 2^48
<rsser> malditos, felipealmeida
<rsser> espero que o linux não faça isso
<felipealmeida> tem também a questão do tamanho da árvore de vmm
<felipealmeida> mas isso pode ser dinamico, não sei se é no linux
<Matheus_Carvalho> matheuscar, buenas gamba
<Matheus_Carvalho> ^^
<rsser> CPU Info: (8 CPU's - Intel Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @, 3.41 GHz, (5% Load))
<rsser> qual é a quantidade máxima de ram que esse proc pode acessar?
<felipealmeida> acho que o limite está na sua placa mãe
<felipealmeida> minha placa mãe aceita 32GB
<felipealmeida> tem essa mesma CPU
<felipealmeida> meu limite de dinheiro impos 16GB porém :P
<rsser> aqui, se for depender da placa mãe, ele aceita 32GB
<rsser> 8GB por pente
<felipealmeida> 8GB por pente não está tão caro hoje em dia
<felipealmeida> vi por pouco mais de 100
<felipealmeida> no boadica
<rsser> mas é confiável aquilo lá
<rsser> no ML custa 140pilas, um dos mais baratos
<rsser> vou é parar de gastar dinheiro com desktop e ir pro futuro
<rsser> adquirir um tablet vai ser melhor
<felipealmeida> o boadica é pra busca de compra aqui no rio
<felipealmeida> busca lá a loja, vai pessoalmente e compra em dinheiro, é bem tranquilo
<felipealmeida> eu tava até pensando em fazer um upgrade nas minhas memórias, mas o dinheiro tá curto...
<felipealmeida> 32GB seria fodástico
<rsser> eu não moro no rio, felipealmeida
<felipealmeida> algumas mandam pelo correio, mas daí é outros 500 né
<rsser> ok
<matheuscar> Matheus_Carvalho: opa. to no trabalho
<matheuscar> as vezes AFK.
<Matheus_Carvalho> matheuscar, hoje to folgado
<Matheus_Carvalho> semana passada foi muito puxado
<Matheus_Carvalho> estou me preparando para dia 24/11 que o tiagoscd e vai pagar a cerveja pra nóis
<matheuscar> Matheus_Carvalho: q blz!
<tiagoscd> Matheus_Carvalho: uehauehaue
<matheuscar> vou me programar... ano q vem, quem sabe, to aee no SUL!! hehe
<matheuscar> SOLISC e/ou TcheLinux
<tiagoscd> matheuscar: recomendo o TcheLinux :)
<matheuscar> tiagoscd: UAI, pq?
<matheuscar> tiagoscd: vc ontem tava na dúvida se ia!! kkkkk
<tiagoscd> matheuscar: mas era por causa de grana mesmo :P
<matheuscar> nao to intendenuuu. XD
<matheuscar> ah ta
<matheuscar> todo ano eh em santa maria?
<Matheus_Carvalho> não é santa maria
<Matheus_Carvalho> é porto alegre
<Matheus_Carvalho> mas tem em pelotas, passo fundo e mais algumas cidades durante o ano
<Matheus_Carvalho> gente...ja vorto...vo compra café que meu pó termino
<Danniel-Lara> matheuscar:  o Tchelinux é um grupo de usuários de Software Livre
<Danniel-Lara> matheuscar: como tem pessoal em várias cidades , o pessoal se reuni e faz um evento
<Rafael_Cunha> Como faço para contribuir com as traduções do Ubuntu?
<Rafael_Cunha> Já me inscrevi no launchpad, quero saber se há necessidade de alguma ajuda...
<Matheus_Carvalho> AHAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMM
<Matheus_Carvalho> AGORA TO ARMADO
<Matheus_Carvalho> DORITUS, PASSA TEMPO E CAFÉ
<Matheus_Carvalho> uhuuuuuuu
<matheuscar> caí...
<matheuscar> voltei.
<Matheus_Carvalho> se machuco?
<matheuscar> Danniel-Lara: vi sua msg. Quais dias serão TcheLinux?
<matheuscar> Matheus_Carvalho: tenho band-aid aqui!!! (::::::::::[   ]::::::::::)
<matheuscar> kkkkk
<Danniel-Lara> matheuscar:  de Porto Alegre é agora sábado , e dia 1º será em Santa Maria
<matheuscar> lembrei isso do antigo mIRC. XD
<Matheus_Carvalho> uhahuahuauhauha
<matheuscar> Danniel-Lara: ano q vem será na msm data?
<Matheus_Carvalho> uhahuauha
<Danniel-Lara> matheuscar: não será no mesmo dia , a princípio será na mesma época
<matheuscar> blz.
<matheuscar> sala silenciosa! alguem vivo ae? :P
<Rudolf> matheuscar: não estou muito certo
<matheuscar> julian_fern: bt!
<julian_fern> matheuscar: opa :)
<matheuscar> julian_fern: vais no TcheLinux?
<julian_fern> matheuscar: Vou. Eu, o Tiago, a Marta e nosso novo redator, o Dane :)
<matheuscar> legal.
<julian_fern> palestrar sobre jogos e mostrar o beta fechado da Steam para o pessoal que não tem acesso
<julian_fern> assim como um pouco do gameplay dos games disponíveis
<matheuscar> julian_fern: Steam disponibilizou game's gratuito's?
<julian_fern> matheuscar: Pra quem está no beta fechado, sim. Quando sair a versão final, você terá que pagar pelos jogos.
<julian_fern> Tirando o TF2, que é free to play
<matheuscar> humm.
<matheuscar> julian_fern: sobre a palestra, vc vai postar algo no site?
<julian_fern> matheuscar: Vou liberar um post hoje dizendo que estaremos lá, mas não escreverei sobre a palestra. Tudo o que tem na palestra, já foi escrito no blog.
<matheuscar> julian_fern: blz.
<tiago> alguem pode mim ajudar?
<tiago> oii
<tiago> mim ajude
<nntp> tem nego que entra aqui soh pra zuar
<nntp> que passo tiago
<tiago> ola
<tiago> alguem pode mim ajudar?
<xGrind> tiago, ajudar em q?
<tiago> é o seguinte
<tiago> eu baixei a iso do ubuntu
<tiago> mas  n consigo gravar nem em cd nem em dvd
<nntp> em cd eh impossivel em dvd rola
<nntp> em cd nao cabe
<nntp> tiago, pq nao grava em dvd ?
<nntp> tiago, qual o erro ?
<tiago> diz compilação não pode ser gravada neste tipo de de midia
<tiago> diz que n pode ser gravado nesse tipo de midia
<nntp> eh parece que teu dvd ta usado jah
<tiago> mas o dvd esta gravando normalmente outras coisas
<Rudolf> nntp: programa para gerar fluxograma (de preferencia importável para jpg ou png)
<nntp> nossa
<nntp> Rudolf, linux eu nao conheco
<nntp> Rudolf, tem q procurar um similar do visio
<nntp> ms visio
<nntp> Rudolf, http://alternativeto.net/software/microsoft-visio/?platform=linux
<nntp> o draw oh do libreoffice
<nntp> esse lucid chart tmb parece ser bom online
<Rudolf> ver
<Rudolf> valew
<nntp> Rudolf, sussa.. eh pra fazer diagrama de rede ?
<Rudolf> nntp: não
<Rudolf> nntp: fluxograma de trabalho
<nntp> sistemas e metodos
<nntp> aehuhae
<nntp> isso da um trampo de fazer
<nntp> Rudolf, https://www.lucidchart.com/
<Rudolf> nntp: tá pronto
<nntp> aeuhaeuhea
<Rudolf> nntp: eu só vou copiar de um estudo em ingles
<PhoenixBR> Pessoal, alguém aí entende de Git e Heroku ? Tow precisando de uma ajuda de configuração
<Bruno> Gostaria de iniciar meu Ubuntu no modo texto como eu faço?
<Rudolf> Bruno: da uma olhada: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AcelerandoBoot
<Rudolf> Bruno: http://cotidianoemti.blogspot.com.br/2011/08/como-desativar-o-modo-grafico-do-ubuntu.html
<Rudolf> Bruno: também ajuda
<Bruno> Rudolf valeu vou da uma lida aqui (Y)
 * nntp atualizar kernel "medo"
<PhoenixBR>  Pessoal, alguém aí entende de Git e Heroku ? Tow precisando de uma ajuda na configuração
<tiagoscd> PhoenixBR: talvez seria mais fácil perguntar sua dúvida
<tiagoscd> se alguém souber responder provavelmente lhe responderá
<tiagoscd> :)
<PhoenixBR> tiagoscd: A dúvida é toda! Não tow conseguindo colocar meu projeto no GitHub :P Python/Django e Ubuntu 12.04
<tiagoscd> PhoenixBR: http://codexico.com.br/blog/linux/tutorial-simples-como-usar-o-git-e-o-github/
<tiagoscd> talvez isso possa ajudar
<PhoenixBR> tiagoscd: era essa exatamente que eu tow seguindo
<tiagoscd> e qual a parte que empacou?
<jefferson> Pessoal quando eu instalei o ubuntu 12.04 ele pediu para criptografar minha pasta pessoal /home e eu aceitei... Se eu for trocar de distro por exemplo pro Arch Linux eu vou perder o acesso a minha pasta /home  ou só colocar a minha senha antiga que eu vou acessar a pasta ?
<rsser> nossa, nesse canal tem pouca gente
<rsser> no ubuntu sao mais de 1000 pessoas
<nntp> e no windows rsser  ?
<rsser> não há tal canal, nntp
<nntp> tem sim
<rsser> no windows há 505 pessoas
<rsser> cruzes
<rsser> mto mais que aqui
<nntp> vai pra lah rsser
<nntp> vc usa windwos
<rsser> yep
<rsser> atualmente, toh usando
<rsser> ah nntp, tente rodar o blacklight retribution no linux
<rsser> o maldito usa o dx
<rsser> aí não tem jeito
<nntp> rsser, nao uso isso nao
<rsser> eu amo o BL
<nntp> rsser, sei nem qq eh
<nntp> kkk
<Rudolf> blacklight é massa
<Rudolf> pqp!
<PhoenixBR> Pessoal, alguém aí manja de Git / GitHub ??
<PhoenixBR> segui um tutorial: http://codexico.com.br/blog/linux/tutorial-simples-como-usar-o-git-e-o-github/
<PhoenixBR> mas empaquei no git pull origin master
<nntp> nossa to jogando fora 1 tera de passado na lixeira aqui haha
<NarfligiX> nntp, você é velho, hein?
<NarfligiX> =p
<nntp> hehe
<nntp> bem isso mesmo
<nntp> Bom dia, Goeie môre, Sabah El-Kheir, Bari louys, 早晨, Dobrý den, Goddag, Bonjour, Guten Morgen, Καλημέρα, Jó napot, Góðan dag, Selamat Pagi, Buongiorno, お早うございます, Labdien, Laba diena, Bonġu, Ni hao, Namaskar, Dzień dobry, Good Morning, Assalam-o-Alaikum, Bună ziua, Dobrij djen, Buenos Días, Ayubowan, Mabuhay,สวัสดีครับ/สวัสดีค่ะ, Günaydın, AnhChị có khỏe không, Hoi, Bula,
<nntp> Γεια, Khem Cho, Dia dhuit, 안녕하세요,Sa Bai Dee.
<nntp> hu
<PhoenixBR> Pessoal, alguém aí manja de Git / GitHub ??
<Rudolf> nntp: preciso me desapegar dos meus dados também
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: o fio, parece que não
<nntp> Rudolf, foi foda viu mano
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: tenta no #python-br
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: pessoal lá deve utilizar
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: se tiver algum desenvolvedor acordado
<nntp> to quase aprendendo a mexer com github pra ensinar o PhoenixBR  lol
<Rudolf> nntp: nem me fale
<Rudolf> nntp: hueheiuheiuehiuehieuhie
<Rudolf> nntp: eu vou ver isso
<nntp> Rudolf, o negocio eh punk d+ nao pode ter muita doh nao
<Rudolf> nntp: mas provavelmente só depois das minhas provas no final do semestre
<nntp> Rudolf, nossa cara tem coisa aqui que tem mais de 7 anos
<Rudolf> nntp: eu acho que tenho 1T em jogs piratas
<Rudolf> nntp: 500G em anime
<Rudolf> nntp: 1T em filmes
<Rudolf> nntp: 1T em programas
<nntp> Rudolf, entao
<Rudolf> nntp: 1T em cursos (videos)
<nntp> isso ae joguei tudo fora
<Rudolf> nntp: pior que
<nntp> curso
<Spiga> tenho 1T em jogos originais.
<nntp> todos no lixo
<Rudolf> nntp: separado em HDs de 500G desligados
<Rudolf> Spiga: tenho 2T em jogos originais
<Rudolf> Spiga: comprados na Xogo
<Rudolf> Spiga: mas esses eu nem vou olhar
<Spiga> tenho 1 TB em jogos para xbox originais
<Rudolf> nntp: não tenho mais onde guardar ebook
<nntp> nao to limpando mp3 da mais de 200gb muito lixo mano quero isso nao
<Rudolf> nntp: é, preciso tomar um tempo com isso também
<Rudolf> nntp: mas dá dó apagar
<nntp> vou jogar tudo fora
<Rudolf> nntp: deve ser psicológico
<nntp> Rudolf, justamente
<Rudolf> Transtorno Obssessivo Compulsivo
<nntp> Rudolf, eu to afim agora de fazer um lance legal saca
<nntp> isso
<nntp> huaehea
<nntp> Rudolf, ter as musicas que eu escuto memso
<Rudolf> nntp: pior é que só escuto megadeth
<nntp> entao
<Rudolf> nntp: raaaaaaaaaramente escuto outra coisa
<nntp> megadeth  eh top d+
<Rudolf> nntp: e megadeth, mesmo com os albuns em flac chega a 4G apenas
<nntp> credo
<nntp> tem tudo entao
<Rudolf> [rodolfo@blackhammer ~/manutencao]$ du -hs /usr/local/music/megadeath                                                                                          19:27
<Rudolf> 3,7G    /usr/local/music/megadeath
<Rudolf> [rodolfo@blackhammer ~/manutencao]$ du -hs /usr/local/music/                                                                                                   20:38
<nntp> lol
<Rudolf> 49G     /usr/local/music/
<Rudolf> nntp: cacei tudo que podia
<Rudolf> nntp: tem album com 3 versões
<nntp> pois eh os duplicados aqui cara soh em 1 hd de 1 tera depois que dei um limpa foram 300gb
<nntp> tem logica isso nao
<Rudolf> nntp: cara, arquivo duplicado
<nntp> saca quando tu resovlve formtar a maquina nao da tempo de fazer backup direito tu va jogando tudo num hd e tals
<Rudolf> nntp: tu usa qual programa?
<nntp> eh isos ae
<Rudolf> nntp: sim
<Rudolf> nntp: tem varios espalhados
<nntp> fslint
<nntp> mas nao gosto muito dele nao tipo dependendo do jeito que ta organizado o bagulho nem adianta cara esses prog nao tem q ser na mao ou entao tu ja deleta tudo mesmo
<Rudolf> nntp: é
<nntp> eu to segurando aqui mais coisa de trampo mesmo fotos e mp3 alguns videos
<Rudolf> nntp: muito demorado
<nntp> so que mp3 eu to pra deletar tudo
<nntp> e baixar tudo de novo
<Rudolf> o pior é a frase
<Rudolf> "um dia posso precisar"
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuehiuehieuhieuhe
<nntp> nao
<nntp> baixa de novo
<nntp> net cada dia melhor
<Rudolf> nntp: tem coisa que não tem como
<nntp> tudo cada dia mais facil de achar
<nntp> cara
<nntp> tem sim mas ae tu fala ixi apaguei
<Rudolf> são anotações próprias
<nntp> tem com nao
<nntp> eu sei eu fiz isso ae
<nntp> apaguei um monte dessas ae
<Rudolf> trabalhos efetuados
<nntp> coisa de trabalho configuraçao de servidor
<Rudolf> estudos
<nntp> vizzz
<Rudolf> isso
<Rudolf> apagou?
<nntp> trabalho de facul
<nntp> tudo
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> coragem
<nntp> apaguei tudo deixei soh uns iptables
<nntp> un lance mais hard de fazer
<nntp> o resto tudo no lixo
<nntp> ja era
<nntp> vo deixar o hd zerado quero ele limpo vou por os lance que tem importancia no servidor rodando lah sem ta em hd parado pegando poeira
<nntp> musica vou jogar tudo num hd separado
<nntp> foto to quase metendo tudo nas nuvens
<nntp> ateh windows 98 tem aqui Rudolf
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> da nao mano
<nntp> backup de 10 celulares diferentes kkk
<nntp> nem
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkk
<nntp> nokia 7610
<nntp> nokia 2100
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> da nao
<nntp> vai pro lixo
<nntp> video feito em 320x
<nntp> kkk de celular velho kk
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> 20:47 < nntp> video feito em 320x
<Rudolf> lixooooooo
<sistematico> Pra mim 320px é UltraHD.
<sistematico> Minha tela tem quase essa largura mesmo :-|
<nntp> kkkk
<nntp> kkkkkkk
<nntp> tem musica da avril lavagine nunca escutei na vida
<nntp> nem vou escutar
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> Iron Maiden   Blood On The World's Hands (Studio Version)
<Guest23649> alguem aqui ja teve problemas apos reinstalar o grub
<Guest23649> ?
<sistematico> Seria mais fácil você falar sobre o seu problema.
<Guest23649> ok
<Guest23649> reinstalei o grub a partir de um live cd, e agora o (k)ubuntu nao inicia
<Guest23649> na tela de splash, ele carrega a barra de progresso ate o final
<Guest23649> mas nao passa dai
<sistematico> Como fez essa reinstalação?
<sistematico> ...
<Guest23649> bootei pelo livecd, e reinstalei o grub na particao /dev/sda2 (meu linux)
<Guest23649> depois disso mudei a flag para dar boot a partir dela
<sistematico> O GRUB de uma maneira geral nunca é instalado em sda2.
<sistematico> A não ser em raríssimos casos.
<Rudolf> bota raro
<sistematico> é, huhuhu
<Rudolf> jantar
<Guest23649> foi na /dev/sda, foi mal
<sistematico> hmm
<Guest23649> quis dizer q meu SO está na /dev/sda2
<Guest23649> o mais estranho eh q o SO carrega normal, mas ate a barra chegar ao final do splash
<nntp> -v
<sistematico> Guest23649: Qual seu Ubuntu?
<Guest23649> 12.04
<sistematico> Guest23649: Você poderia mudar o seu nick, registra-lo e se identificar(só uma sugestão).
<sistematico> É estranho ajudar o Convidado 23649..
<sistematico> Mas, voltando ao nosso problema..
<Guest23649> :)
<Guest23649> (vou fazer isso. desculpe, primeira vez no forum)
<sistematico> Fórum não, IRC, Chat ou Bate-Papo.
<sistematico> :D
<sistematico> Guest23649: Qual documentação você tentou seguir? Pode me passar o link?
<Guest23649> 1 min
<Guest23649> vou procurar o link
<Guest23649> desculpe, nao achei o link
<Guest23649> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-recuperar-o-GRUB-em-3-comandos-Esse-funciona/
<Guest23649> mas o processo era parecido com esse
<Guest23649> tinham outros 2, mas segui o passo-a-passo semelhante a esse
<sistematico> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<sistematico> Guest23649: Tenta isso.
<sistematico> Guest23649: Se não der certo, volte aqui e reporte.
<Guest23649> qual passo a passo vc recomenda?
<sistematico> O que funcione.
<sistematico> Guest23649: Acabei de colar o link pra resolver seu problema, ali em cima ^
<sistematico> Não sei se você viu.
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-21
<mika__> ola
<mika__> boa noite
<mika__> como consigo ajuda
<mika__> ola
<nntp> ?
<Walter> Boa noite
<nntp> boa
<Walter> Preciso de ajuda para instalar o Ubuntu. Estou com dúvida sobre o particionamento. Você sabe me dar alguma informação sobre o melhor particionamento?
<nntp> Walter, depende
<nntp> Walter, vai instalar em um computador limpo ou vai ter windows? que tamanho de hd etc etc
<nntp> majin,
<majin> eae
<nntp> nossa nunca dei tanto delete na minha vida
<Walter> É um note, está com windows 7, mas quero formatar, HD 500Gb
<Walter> Já fiz isso uma vez, mas fico sempre em dúvida sobre o tamanho que cada partição precisa
<nntp> Walter, deixa o ubuntu escolher automatico
<nntp> o negocio eh o seguinte
<nntp> eu faço assim
<nntp> 30 no maximo pra /
<nntp> 4 pro swap
<nntp> o resto pro home
<nntp> isso quando eh desktop
<nntp> servidor ae eh outra historia
<Spiga> nntp, nao se esqueça que a maioria dos programas instalado vai no /
<nntp> 30giga cara
<nntp> nossa ele eh tester ?
<nntp> sei lah
<Spiga> com 500 GB de HD ... gosto de deixar 100GB pra / 2GB swap (mais que isso é exagero...pois swap so vai ate 2GB) e o resto /home
<nntp> Spiga,
<Spiga> se prefereir pode deixar o /home 100GB /backup com resto
<nntp> eu to com muita ocisa instalada aqui menos jogos q tem somente uns 1 ou 2 mas nem jogo
<Walter> Ichi... agora ficou confuso... rs
<nntp> /dev/sda6        15G  6,2G    7,8G  44% /
<nntp> botei somente 15g na minha /
<nntp> e tem tudo que um desktop tem direito
<nntp> tudo mesmo... agora se quer jogar ae eu nao sei ae pode ser que pede mais
<nntp> tem jogo que pesa mesmo
<nntp> linux eh diferente de windwos
<Spiga> eu penso no futuro.
<nntp> windows por exemplo 200g seria meu /
<Spiga> tenho 1 HD particionado em casa faz 10 anos.. ja
<nntp> mesmo assim eh pequeno haeuhe
<Spiga> preciso fazer manutenção no meu PC, de casa... 6 HD de 500GB cada....
<nntp> walter vai do uso cara isso eh uma coisa meioi intima mesmo
<Spiga> tenho 20GB de espaço livre
<Walter> Pra vcs terem uma deia das minhas necessidades, hoje com o windows, tenho hd particionado: 50 Gb na unidade c: e 450 na unidade d:
<sistematico> Futuro?
<nntp> Walter, entao cara voce usa poucos programas e quase nada de jogos
<sistematico> Que futuro? Um futuro que um arquivo de configuração tenha 2GB?
<sistematico> Meio estranho essa afirmação.
<Spiga> sistematico, sim ... olha o mac e windows. so crescem..
<nntp> cara eu falar a real pro c eu acho 30gb mais q suficiente pra /
<Spiga> jaja e a vez do linux
<sistematico> Olha o Windows?!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> O Windows dita os padrões que Linux adota agora? Num entendi nada.
<Spiga> nao mas ambiente grafico sim
<sistematico> oxi
<Spiga> quanto mais ambiente grafico e viadagem mais pesado fica
<Walter> Belezam nntp, vou seguir sua dica...
<Spiga> olha ai gnome3.6 ja ta nos 200 mb
<Spiga> poxa eu usava ele quando era 40 mb
<Walter> Preciso de mais uma informação, qual a melhor alternativa para o pacote office na opinião de vcs?
<Spiga> outro ai que creceu muito e KDE..
<sistematico> BTW, por mais carregado que seja seu sistema ele jamais passará dos 20GB na /, a não ser que você use ela pra salvar vídeos ou outro propósito.
<sistematico> Minha opinião.
<Spiga> cresce*
<Spiga> Walter, eu gosto libre...
<Spiga> mas e claro que da para emular office 2007
<sistematico> Tenho uma máquina aqui com 1.2TB na /home e 10GB na /.
<nntp> o libre vem de padrao
<sistematico> Mas, questão de gosto..
<nntp> eu to com 15b sistematico tmb sussa
<nntp> ta 44%
<nntp> com muita coisa
<sistematico> nntp: é..
<nntp> mas muita mesmo
<Spiga> 20GB na minha / nao aguenta ano.
<Walter> Ah, beleza, então...
<sistematico> Num passa de 20GB nem a pau.
<sistematico> Spiga: Confie em mim.
<Spiga> nao to falando de sistema instalado
<Spiga> mas dos programas que uso...
<sistematico> Spiga: A não ser que tu esteja salvando mais coisa aí.
<Spiga> nao ... programa instalado.
<sistematico> Spiga: Não há problema, eu tenho mais de 100.000 pacotes instalados com 10GB :-|
<sistematico> Dúvido que você chegue sequer perto dessa marca :)
<Spiga> pacotes e 1 coisa... to falando de programa de uso.
<Spiga> blender e pesado para porra
<Walter> Pessoal, valeu aí pela ajuda. Vou partir pra luta aqui. Vida nova com o Ubuntu!
<nntp> Walter, seja bem vindo e volte ae
<nntp> Walter, galera aqui eh legal
<nntp> haha
<Spiga> sem contar outros software de modelagem 3d que eu brinco aki...
<Spiga> tem que ser instalado no / se nao eles nao roda.
<Walter> Com certeza. Até mais
<nntp> inteh
<nntp> Spiga, eh uma particularidade sua neh eh o que eu falei pro Walter
<Spiga> sim .
<nntp> eu nao mexo com 3d
<sistematico> Spiga: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Package
<sistematico> Acho que você não entendeu a definição de pacote.
<Spiga> nao queira comparar pacotes 30kb com meus programas de 4GB
<optimusprimem> kk se a partição encher retira de uma e coloca em outra ué tão facil viva gparted ;D
<nntp> optimusprimem, tem isso tmb
<Spiga> sem contar com minhas VM ...
<Spiga> VM toma um espaço dos inferno.;
<nntp> sistematico, ele ta alugando a gente
<Spiga> nao gosto de salvar VM em outro lugar se nao for /
<sistematico> Isso que eu to vendo.
<nntp> Spiga, faz muita diferença viu
<sistematico> BTW, é o que eu disse lá em cima, se usar a / pra fazer o papel da /home e das outras, é óbvio que 20GB vai ser pouco :|
<sistematico> Agora pros apps/pacotes/software(que é tudo a mesma coisa), dá e sobra.
<sistematico> Isso é uma questão de cortar com o garfo e espetar com a faca, cada um faz do jeito que quer, seguem os padrões quem tem juízo.
<Spiga> hauhhaua
<sistematico> :-|
<nntp> kkkk
<sistematico> Falei e tá falado.
<Spiga> muie aki foi sacudir o tonner
<Spiga> e caiu pó
<Spiga> na mao dela..
<nntp> toxico
<Spiga> falei que o pó so sai da pele depois de 3 dias
<Spiga> ela saiu correndo gritando para o banheiro
<sistematico> Spiga: BTW, o Blender tem 56MB depois de instalado e 21MB o pacote -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/blender
<sistematico> Nada de 4GB :|
<Spiga> da uma olhada no tanto de lib que esse viado puxa juntyo
<nntp> hora do recreio vo ver um capitulo de revolution kkk
<sistematico> Spiga: Tive o trabalho de somar todas, deu 56.575KB ou seja, os mesmo 56MB do Blender, levando em consideração que a maior delas é a libc6, com 10MB, e que já vem instalada por padrão.
<sistematico> Detalhe, a maioria não passa de 100kB.
<Spiga> se ta na sua casa?
<sistematico> Estou.
<Spiga> por isso...
<Spiga> vai ter tempo la no inferno para ficar somando isso
<Spiga> esse o famoso.. nao tenho o que fazer vou somar pacotes.
<nntp> Spiga, perdeu ladrao!!!!
<sistematico> Você deveria ter somado tambem, se tivesse não ia particionar com 100GB na /
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuh
<nntp> sistematico, :)
<majin> essa velox ta um lixo.
<Spiga> tenho 6 HD no desktop cada 1 com 500GB se acha que vou ta me preocupando com espaço
<Spiga> ?
<sistematico> Se não se preocupa pra que 6, dê um pra mim e fique com 5.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Já que não se preocupa mesmo.
<Spiga> huahuauhauh
<Spiga> e o pior que so tenho 20 GB livre... de tanta coisa guardada.
<Spiga> ahuauhahu preciso formatar uns 3 pelo menos
<Spiga> eu guardo muita tranqueira
<sistematico> sei bem a tranqueira que tu guarda
<Spiga> filme, porno,
<Spiga> jogo. distro, versao do win, do mac
<Spiga> mp3 anime,
<Spiga> maquina virtual,
<Spiga> documento serios, provas da minha mae.
<sistematico> Versão do Windows?
<Spiga> ixi ...
<sistematico> Agora eu vi que tu gosta de lixo mesmo.
<Spiga> tenho desde 95 guardado
<sistematico> uhuhhuhuhu
<Spiga> linux tenho mais..
<sistematico> Aprendeu a guardar Windows com a Mãe Lucinda ou com o Max?
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Ou com o Nilo?
<Spiga> sistematico, sempre aparece 1 besta perguntando ou se tem o CD ou DVD de tal windows
<Spiga> ai eu gravo e passo para ele.,
<Spiga> sempre aparece um perdido na multidao
<Spiga> as vezes para arrumar PC da familia... preciso de um
<Spiga> sem contar as imagens que eu faço dos pc dos parentes.
<Spiga> so vou la tiro HD volto img. e GG
<Spiga> mais rapido que eu gravar um DVD
<sistematico> É...
<sistematico> Como diria a Oprah, "viva a melhor vida".
<sistematico> nntp: Foi você que falou pra eu usar o Joomla?
<nntp> foi
<sistematico> nntp: Passa uma borracha em tudo que eu falei dele.
<nntp> joomla fastest ever!
<sistematico> nntp: Nota 1000, bem melhor que o meu amado Drupal(infelizmente!!!).
<Kakarot0> nntp: \o
<nntp> ta usando qual versao ?
<sistematico> Não imaginei que 3 tava tão violento.
<nntp> 2.5 ?
<sistematico> 3.0.2
<nntp> mmm
<sistematico> sistematico.org
<nntp> vo lah ver
<sistematico> Cabei de instalar.
<sistematico> Tô sofrendo aqui ainda.
<nntp> nossa
<nntp> deu nem tempo de abrir a pagina aqui ja ta o site on
<nntp> aeuhuea
<nntp> com o ngiux ficou rapido hein ?
<nntp> nginix
<nntp> nginx
<nntp> isso
<nntp> eu testei ele outro dia com o apache
<nntp> foi hora que te falei lembra que o wpress nao abre no celular demora d+ da timeout
<nntp> o joomla entra na hora
<sistematico> Show.
<nntp> agora
<nntp> http://sistematico.org/http:://comunidade.sistematico.org
<nntp> mesmo problema que eu tive com ngnix
<nntp> vc vai ter que mexer nele
<sistematico> Eu defini errado.
<sistematico> Coloquei como página interna, mas não importa muito, porque comunidade ainda não existe mesmo! #)
<nntp> hehe
<pauloolhos> oi
<nntp> ola
<sistematico> oi
<nntp> sistematico, wp eh coisa de criança isso ae que eh sistema web
<sistematico> É.
<sistematico> nntp: A Comunidade eu vou tentar com o WP + BP.
<sistematico> Vamos ver no que vai dar.
<sistematico> nntp: Eu quero fazer uma coisa igual o Vítor fez no doode.com.br
<nntp> mm
<sistematico> Ele usava o BuddyPress tambem, não sei se ainda usa.
<sistematico> Pior que usa! -> http://www.doode.net/wp-login.php?redirect_to=/
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite
<sistematico> Essa URL denuncia.
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<nntp> Orgulhosamente desenvolvido com WordPress e BuddyPress.
<nntp> nossa essa serie ta ficando boa
<majin> que passa nntp ?
<nntp> majin, tava vendo um ep de revolutino
<nntp> revolution
<majin> revolution?
<majin> Uhm
<majin> passa o link ai :D
<nntp> to atraz do ep 9
<majin> o trailer é foda
<nntp> majin, aqui chega rapido d+
<nntp> hauewh
<majin> :D
<b4rtb0y> Deus pq não consigo instalar minha placa de video pq?
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<nntp> mas b4rtb0y nao tinha dado certo ontem ?
<b4rtb0y> pensei que iria dar
<b4rtb0y> mais num deu
<b4rtb0y> kkkkkkkkkkk
<b4rtb0y> tentei de tudo ja
<nntp> b4rtb0y, na boa acho que tem q instalar algum pacote que voce ta vacilando
<b4rtb0y> tipo intalei pra compatibilizar
<b4rtb0y> so que minha placa e hibrida
<b4rtb0y> sera que é isso que ta lascando?
<nntp>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450 b4rtb0y
<b4rtb0y> ja visitei esse topico
<b4rtb0y> tudo deu erro
<b4rtb0y> kkkk
<nntp> b4rtb0y, nao pode
<b4rtb0y> tem uma solução
<b4rtb0y> na pagina 53
<b4rtb0y> que achei interessante
<nntp> lol
<nntp> eh intel esse placa eh ?
<b4rtb0y> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12358333&postcount=526
<b4rtb0y> nem é
<b4rtb0y> é meio intel
<b4rtb0y> kkk
<b4rtb0y> e hibrida
<b4rtb0y> e.e
<b4rtb0y> ati e intel
<nntp> faz sentido sim
<b4rtb0y> se conseguir instalar isso
<b4rtb0y> ta osso
<nntp> boa sorte b4rtb0y
<sistematico> b4rtb0y: Segui esse link que o nntp passou?
<b4rtb0y> segui
<sistematico> b4rtb0y: Seguiu esse link que o nntp passou?
<sistematico> E num deu?
<b4rtb0y> quando reiniciei
<b4rtb0y> de low graphics
<b4rtb0y> e.e
<b4rtb0y> dae tive que restaurar
<nntp> b4rtb0y, tipo assim
<b4rtb0y> a config anterior
<b4rtb0y> quando da certo num aparece a barra do unity
<b4rtb0y> fica so o wallpaper
<nntp> tem que fazer as etapas e ir reiniciando em alguma delas
<berk> galera, se eventualmente eu passar num teste pra trabalhar nos eua eu terei que voltar pro brazil pra conseguir visto h1b ou eu ja fico por la mesmo?
<nntp> berk, tenta lah no #policiafederal
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<b4rtb0y> sudo amdconfig --initial -f
<b4rtb0y> quando digito
<b4rtb0y> isso
<b4rtb0y> pronto
<b4rtb0y> dae o erro começa
<b4rtb0y> e.e
<b4rtb0y> tudo roda direitinhu
<berk> nntp, qual server?
<b4rtb0y> sudo amdconfig --initial -f mais na hora de finalizar pra iniciar o drive
<b4rtb0y> da erro
<sistematico> berk: irc.ilovedilma.net
<b4rtb0y> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/10/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy.html ja tentei ate dar downgrade
<b4rtb0y> kkkkkkk
<nntp> b4rtb0y, ta faltando algo ae
<nntp> kkk
<b4rtb0y> vcs pegaram pesado
<b4rtb0y> ;o
<nntp> nada
<nntp> o cara que pegou
<sistematico> OffTopic essas horas :|
<nntp> estilo prego
<sistematico> Vai no Y! Respostas meo.
<b4rtb0y> kkkk
<sistematico> :\
<nntp> vai nem passar no test burro desse jeito ae
<sistematico> b4rtb0y: Seguinte.
<sistematico> b4rtb0y: Cole o resultado do seu lspci pra mim.
<b4rtb0y> pera vou colar
<b4rtb0y> ;)
<sistematico> b4rtb0y: http://paste.sistematico.org
<b4rtb0y> unico erro que da
<sistematico> Ou no do site do Ubuntu mesmo.
<sistematico> Tanto faz.
<nntp> vo terminar a minha serie aqui e vou acompanhando vcs qq coisa so chamar
<b4rtb0y> sitema: http://paste.sistematico.org/49
<b4rtb0y> sistematico
<b4rtb0y> isso aparece apos digitar sudo amdconfig --initial -f
<sistematico> Certo, cola o lspci.
<sistematico> b4rtb0y: Seu Ubuntu está atualizado né?
<b4rtb0y> sim
<b4rtb0y> num da
<b4rtb0y> ahiuahuia
<nntp> mmm
<b4rtb0y> da so esse erro mesmo
<b4rtb0y> =s
<b4rtb0y> dae quando reinicia
<b4rtb0y> num aparece unity nem nada
<b4rtb0y> so wallpaper
<sistematico> O que num dá?
<sistematico> Cadê o lspci?
<b4rtb0y> vou por la
<b4rtb0y> pera
<nntp> led sonzera d+
<b4rtb0y> calmae vou reiniciar
<b4rtb0y> num apareceu
<nntp> lol
<b4rtb0y> so apareceu intel
<b4rtb0y> ahuiahuia
<nntp> sistematico, adora um challenger
<sistematico> hahahahahahaha
<sistematico> nntp: Adogu, pegunta! pegunta! pegunta!
<nntp> hehe eu tentei ja uma sema atraz com o bboy
<nntp> sistematico, sem intimidade com o terminal isso que eh duro...
<gedsonrios> Alguem tem chave para o Steam to querendo testar (: !!!!
<nntp> de tester nao tenho so original dos meus games gedsonrios
<gedsonrios> pergunta tola: tem como eu comprar algum game pro Ubuntu pra testar ??/
<nntp> gedsonrios, ainda nao saiu versao pra usuario final
<gedsonrios> é roça ! queria testar pra sentir como ficou pro Linux
<b4rtb0y> sistematico http://paste.sistematico.org/50
<nntp> usb azulinha
<nntp> maquina top
<b4rtb0y> de quem?
<nntp> sua
<b4rtb0y> D:
<b4rtb0y> eu tava emulando nintendo wii nele esses dias
<sistematico> b4rtb0y: Seu Ubuntu qual é?
<sistematico> Que versão?
<b4rtb0y> 12.10
<sistematico> Abre um terminal.
<b4rtb0y> ta aberto
<sistematico> sudo jokey-gtk
<b4rtb0y> sudo: jokey-gtk: comando não encontrado
<sistematico> Instale.
<nntp> a minha funfa com esse driver nao
<sistematico> Que driver?
<b4rtb0y> num tem pra instalar aqui
<nntp> esse pelo jokey
<b4rtb0y> ;o
<sistematico> Jokey num é o driver.
<nntp> eu sei
<sistematico> b4rtb0y: Então seu sources tá zuado amiguinho -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=jockey
<b4rtb0y> não tem no synaptic
<nntp> apt-get
<b4rtb0y> nem no apget
<sistematico> b4rtb0y: Num é pelo Synaptic.
<b4rtb0y> eu sei
<b4rtb0y> eu tentei la tbm
<b4rtb0y> apt-get tbm tentei
<b4rtb0y> e num deu
<sistematico> b4rtb0y: apt-get install jockey-gtk
<nntp> faz apt-get update antes
<sistematico> Seu sources.list tá zuado, corrija.
<nntp> sudo apt-get update
<nntp> sistematico, disso que eu tava falando
<b4rtb0y> agora deu
<b4rtb0y> kkk
<sistematico> Bah..
<sistematico> b4rtb0y: Instalou o Jockey?
<b4rtb0y> sim
<sistematico> sudo jokey-gtk
<b4rtb0y> num tava indo pq vc flw jokey
<b4rtb0y> ahiuahuia
<majin> to partindo, abraço para quem fica
<majin> até mais tarde
<sistematico> Não, faleu jockey-gtk.
<nntp> flw majin
<majin> :)
<sistematico> falei
<sistematico> b4rtb0y: Abriu?
<b4rtb0y> sudo jokey-gtk
<b4rtb0y> num vai
<b4rtb0y> =s
<sistematico> Bah, velho..
<b4rtb0y> wallace@wallace-Vostro-3550:~$ sudo jokey-gtk
<b4rtb0y> sudo: jokey-gtk: comando não encontrado
<sistematico> Meu.
<sistematico> Instala o jockey-gtk
<b4rtb0y> intalei
<sistematico> Falei 3 vezes.
<b4rtb0y> serio
<sistematico> sudo find / -iname "*jockey*"
<nntp> instalou nao
<sistematico> b4rtb0y: sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<sistematico> Se possível, cola esse comando.
<b4rtb0y> eu colei
<sistematico> Instalou ou deu erro?
<b4rtb0y> sudo find / -iname "*jockey* deu
<sistematico> Se deu erro, cola o erro no meu site lá.
<b4rtb0y> /usr/share/doc/jockey-gtk
<b4rtb0y> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/jockey-kde:jockey-kde.desktop
<b4rtb0y> /usr/share/app-install/icons/jockey-kde.png
<b4rtb0y> /usr/share/icons/Humanity/apps/48/jockey-kde.svg
<b4rtb0y> /usr/share/icons/Humanity/apps/48/jockey.svg
<b4rtb0y> /usr/share/icons/Humanity/apps/24/jockey-kde.svg
<b4rtb0y> /usr/share/icons/Humanity/apps/24/jockey.svg
<b4rtb0y> /var/lib/dpkg/info/jockey-gtk.md5sums
<b4rtb0y> /var/lib/dpkg/info/jockey-gtk.list
<b4rtb0y> /var/cache/apt/archives/jockey-gtk_0.9.7-0ubuntu11_all.deb
<nntp> wot
<Spiga> ai ai ai
<b4rtb0y> malz
<Spiga> use pastebin
<Spiga> para fazer isso
<b4rtb0y> por isso pedi descupa
<b4rtb0y> kk
<nntp> entao instalou o jockey
<b4rtb0y> eu colei sem querer
<nntp> b4rtb0y,
<nntp> b4rtb0y,
<b4rtb0y> instalei sim
<nntp> b4rtb0y, seguinte
<nntp> b4rtb0y, cara tem q digitar certinho as coisas com calma
<sistematico> b4rtb0y: sudo apt-get install jockey jockey-gtk --reinstall
<nntp> ler direito pq se nao nao vira nao mano
<b4rtb0y> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote jockey
<b4rtb0y> =(
<sistematico> Mano, cola seu /etc/apt/sources.list pra mim.
<b4rtb0y> ok
<sistematico> Sua instalação tá extremamente zuada.
<sistematico> Num sei como as pessoas conseguem usar um sistema dessa maneira.
<sistematico> É impressionante.
<b4rtb0y> sistematico http://paste.sistematico.org/51
<sistematico> Nossa velho..
<sistematico> Que zona do caramba heim?
<b4rtb0y> kkkkkk
<b4rtb0y> ;x
<b4rtb0y> tipo
<b4rtb0y> como fiz tanta cagada assim
<b4rtb0y> D:
<sistematico> b4rtb0y: Renomeia ele para sources.list.old
<b4rtb0y> ta
<sistematico> http://paste.sistematico.org/52
<sistematico> Salva esse como /etc/apt/sources.list
<b4rtb0y> ta
<sistematico> sudo apt-get update
<sistematico> sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install -f
<sistematico> Deu aí?
<b4rtb0y> pronto
<b4rtb0y> deu
<b4rtb0y> ;)
<sistematico> sudo apt-get install jockey jockey-gtk --reinstall
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> Deu?
<b4rtb0y> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote jockey
<nntp> jockey-gtk
<sistematico> sudo apt-get install jockey-common jockey-gtk --reinstall
<sistematico> Tenta esse último aí.
<b4rtb0y> esse ta dando
<nntp> jockey-gtk   jockey-text
<sistematico> Aí quando terminar, sudo jockey-gtk
<b4rtb0y> ok
<b4rtb0y> sudo: jockey-gtk: comando não encontrado
<sistematico> Desativa e/ou remove todos os drivers gráficos que estiverem listados.
<sistematico> whereis jockey-gtk
<nntp> sistematico, deixa eu dar uma ideia
<sistematico> Cola aqui o resultado.
<nntp> sistematico, ele ja corrompeu tanto o sistema que nem path nao tem mais
<b4rtb0y> jockey-gtk:
<b4rtb0y> mostrou isso
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuh
<nntp> lol
<b4rtb0y> deve se tanto de tentar instalar
<b4rtb0y> kkk
<nntp> cara reinstala teu sistema e ae vem com ele fresco ae b4rtb0y
<b4rtb0y> tentei de tudo
<nntp> assim tem como nao
<b4rtb0y> ok
<nntp> o negocio nao eh na doida nao
<b4rtb0y> amanham eu reinstalo
<nntp> informatica eh uma ciencia exata
<b4rtb0y> to com muito sono para isso
<sistematico> b4rtb0y: O pacote não está sendo instalado, é como o nntp falou, seu sistema está profundamente zuado.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<nntp> haha
<b4rtb0y> uai sempre usei pog
<b4rtb0y> vai que cola
<b4rtb0y> e.e
<nntp> neh assim nao
<sistematico> Infelizmente - 1 cliente satisfeito.
<sistematico> Não posso fazer mais nada.
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> b4rtb0y,  eh o terror do suporte
<sistematico> A não ser retornar a minha catatumba para profunda reflexão.
<sistematico> Como de costume nas altas madrugadas.
<nntp> nao to dando con ta de terminar de ver a serie kk
<b4rtb0y> fazia mais de 3 anos que num mechia com ubuntu quando voltei a mecher fiz todas cagadas desse tempo em off
<b4rtb0y> ahiuahuiahuia
<nntp> lol
<b4rtb0y> sistematico achei aqui jockey-kde
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<b4rtb0y> pra instalar
<b4rtb0y> e.e
<b4rtb0y> sistematico e nntp descobri por que não ia
<b4rtb0y> http://www.linuxnaveia.com/novo_site/ubuntu-12-10-ganhara-nova-interface-de-instalacao-de-drivers/
<b4rtb0y> ele dica em canais de software
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<b4rtb0y> fica*
<nntp> vou eh pro espaço http://www.keshefoundation.org/en/
<nntp> boa noite ae pra quem fica
<felippe> oi
<Poca> olá
<felippe> aê Poca
<felippe> quais as novidades?
<Poca> tudo na mesma/esperando pra testar o eudev
<felippe> hmm, show
<felippe> o q isso faz msm Poca?
<Poca> é um fork do udev feito pela turminha do mimi
<Poca> quero dizer
<Poca> gentoo
<felippe> sauhsh
<felippe> Poca: tá ai em sp? 3:16 horário local?
<Poca> to em poa
<felippe> uow
<felippe> porto alegre
<Poca> 2:15 horário local
<Poca> 3:15 no horário de verão oficial de brasília
<felippe> e nao tem horario de verão aí Poca?
<Poca> ou seja lá como se fala isso
<Poca> tem
<Poca> é foda
<Poca> 8 da noite e ainda tá de dia
<felippe> show
<felippe> Poca: to aqui em Teresina-PI
<felippe> Poca: uma hora dessas ainda faz 30 graus
<Poca> longe bagaralho
<Poca> aqui tá mto quente
<Poca> deve tá uns 20 graus
<felippe> Poca: kkkkkkkk, nossa, frio de rachar os dentes
<felippe> Poca: em breve vou morar aí pro sul
<Poca> correção
<Poca> 18 graus
<Poca> e to com calor
<Poca> tá foda
<felippe> Poca: vish, vamos trocar de lugar
<felippe> kkkk
<felippe> Vou morar aí em Curitiba, é bom lá Poca ?
<Poca> dizem que sim
<Poca> e boa sorte pra fazer amigos por lá
<Poca> kkk
<felippe> Poca: é difícil?
<Poca> é
<felippe> Poca: cara, mas de certa forma, terei pelo menos 100 amigos novos
<felippe> Poca: pq passei pra auditor fiscal de lá
<Poca> vai trabalhar na receita federal?
<Poca> o.o
<felippe> Poca: na receita estadual mesmo
<felippe> Poca: a receita federal fiquei por 1 ponto
<felippe> Poca: ams kra, receitas estaduais pagam melhor... e federal te enfiam numa fronteira
<Poca> vish xD
<felippe> mas eu tenho o calor humano do piauí Poca
<felippe> Poca: vou dar meu jeito de adicionar todo mundo no facebook e conhecer esse pessoal do paraná
<Poca> kkk
<Poca> boa sorte XD
<felippe> e pelo menos
<felippe> como vou ser auditor fiscal
<Poca> uns amigos do meu pai que moraram lá por uns 10 ~ 15 anos
<Poca> praticamente não fizeram amizades
<felippe> umas meninininhas vão me adicionar Poca
<Poca> e nenhum delees eram pé no saco
<felippe> Poca: pois é, mas ue sou mt mt doido mesmo
<felippe> kkkkkkk
<felippe> eu faço amizade em 2 dias
<felippe> já arranjei 5 amigos ali na academia
<felippe> kkkkkkkkkk
<felippe> tipo Poca, pra fazer amizade com homem é só falar de mulheres safadas
<felippe> e mulher só falar sobre carreira, objetivos, metas etc.
<Poca> kkk
<Poca> sempre
<felippe> tomara q dê tudo certo
<felippe> e eu arranje uma loira pra mim
<felippe> mas qualquer coisa vou pras chopadas aí em poa
<Poca> kkk
<Poca> oktober fest é em SC
<Poca> XD
<felippe> estaremos lá
<felippe> vou fazer uma auditoria nas suas conterrâneas
<Poca> kk
<felippe> infelizmente abandonei esse mundo de TI
<felippe> muita exploração Poca
<Poca> por isso que mudei pra economia
<Poca> ^^
<felippe> owras
<felippe> hehe
<felippe> Poca: pois vou indo kra
<felippe> só tava deixando o suplemento ser digerido
<Poca> o/
<felippe> vou bombado pra Cwb
<felippe> hehe
<felippe> flws s'Poca
<Poca> flw
<nntp> bom dia
<Danniel-Lara> Bom DIa
<Rudolf> dia
<klamir> pessoal, to com um problema inconveniente... como faço para o youtube não sair de full screen quando eu interagir com outras janelas (estou usando 2 monitores) ??
<klamir> p.s.: firefox
<nntp> klamir, tenta usar outro reprodutor de media
<klamir> eu vou tentar usar o totem
<Rudolf> nntp: http://noticias.uol.com.br/politica/ultimas-noticias/2012/11/21/tranquilo-e-feliz-carlinhos-cachoeira-deixa-presidio-no-df.htm
<Rudolf> nntp: e vc aí achando que crime não compensa
<nntp> Rudolf, mulher dele eh lindas
<nntp> nosso estado foi vendido para os bandidos
<nntp> Rudolf, governador aqui nao manda nada quem manda eh bandido
<nntp> Rudolf, triste realidade do nosso pais... o cara honesto trabalhador ta acordando 4h da manha pra trabalhar sem direito a nada no maximo a xepa requentada...
<klamir> nntp, o totem funciona perfeitamente vlw !
<nntp> klamir, :)
<klamir> nntp, p.s.: faz idéia de como eu faço para saber se o totem está usando a melhor qualidade disponivel no youtube ?
<nntp> klamir, nao sei nao mas deve ter algo na net sobre
<nntp> klamir, http://support.google.com/youtube/bin/answer.py?hl=pt-BR&answer=91449
<klamir> nntp, Muito obrigado !
<nntp> klamir, disponha :)
<nntp> Rudolf, ja usou o gparted pra copiar partiçao ?
<nntp> tava querendo copiar meu home e meu /
<nntp> hehe
<nntp> pro inicio do disco
<nntp> vai dar boro esse negocio
<Rudolf> nntp: nunca
<Rudolf> nntp: não confio
<nntp> pois eh
<nntp> to com minha partiçao no fim do disco Rudolf  numa partiçao extendida
<nntp> dae tava pensando em jogar ela pro inicio do disco e liberar mais espaço pro / e pro /home
<nntp> Rudolf, agora to na duvida em fazer tudo no gparted ou criar partiçao nele e mover com clonezila hehe
<nntp> Rudolf, a vida eh boa com emoçao vamo fazer
<nntp> Rudolf, unico problema que nao eh recomendavel fazer isso do fum pro inicio agora do incio pro fim sem problemas hehe
<cledilson> bom dia
<cledilson> preciso de ajuda com meu notebook
<Rudolf> cledilson: o que seu notebook tem?
<cledilson> estou com ubuntu 12.10 em um STI e quando conecto um monitor ou datashow na saída vga ele desliga a tela do notebook e fica só no monitor externo
<cledilson> vou nas configurações e ativo a opção ON no monitor do notebook mas ele não liga
<cledilson> quando eu tiro o monitor externo do vga ele continua desligado
<cledilson> aí eu preciso reinniciar para ele voltar
<cledilson> o que pode ser?
<cledilson> Rudolf: já procurei bastante na internet e não encontro nada
<nntp> cledilson, a tecla de funçao nao funciona nao ?
<nntp> cledilson, no teclado deve ter uma tecla de funçao com monitores
<al4nc4ds> hi all
<al4nc4ds> http://alancads.wordpress.com/2012/11/21/unofficial-steam-install-for-arch-fedora-ubuntu-and-slackware/
<Rudolf> cledilson: instala o arandr e verifica se ele consegue dividir a tela
<cledilson> nntp: só faz piscar o monitor externo
<cledilson> Rudolf: apt-get?
<cledilson> pronto Rudolf
<cledilson> MARAVILHA!
<cledilson> funcionou com o arandr
<nntp> verywell!
<cledilson> mas o que será que está acontecendo com o configurador do ubuntu?
<Rudolf> cledilson: vai saber
<Rudolf> cledilson: tu viu que vc pode salvar a configuração como um script, transformar ele em executavel e nem precisar abrir o arandr de novo né?
<cledilson> vi não
<cledilson> só vi que tem como salvar
<Rudolf> cledilson: isso
<Rudolf> cledilson: vc salva, transforma em executavel, e executa ele sempre que precisar
<cledilson> ah eh
<cledilson> eh mesmo
<cledilson> é .sh
<cledilson> hauhauhauhauhaua
<cledilson> eu apresento monografia hoje
<cledilson> e já estava preocupado
<cledilson> Rudolf: muito obrigado, salvou minha vida :D
<Rudolf> cledilson: boa sorte
<cledilson> obrigado
<cledilson> Rudolf: só mais uma dúvida
<cledilson> tem como eu fazer os programas voltarem pra tela do note após eu tirar o monitor externo?
<Rudolf> cledilson: vc pode antes de conectar criar uma configuração sem monitor
<Rudolf> cledilson: quando acabar, só retornar
<cledilson> massa
<cledilson> valeu
<cledilson> !!!
<PhoenixBR> Rudolf: Ei man, lembras que eu tava com uma bronca na tela do notebook
<PhoenixBR> Rudolf: que ela ficava escura
<PhoenixBR> Rudolf: acho que foi vc que me disse pra eu colocar um comando lá no grub pra consertar
<PhoenixBR> Rudolf: só não lembro qual era =\
<PhoenixBR> Rudolf: tu podes me ajudar denovo?
<PhoenixBR> Pessoal, alguém aí sabe o comando pra colocar no grub pra fazer com que a tela preta do meu notebook pegue?
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor splash"
<PhoenixBR> Rudolf: valeu homem!
<PhoenixBR> Rudolf: tinha que dar um update em algum lugar, neh?
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: sim, no grub
<PhoenixBR> Rudolf: qual o comando? :D
<PhoenixBR> Rudolf: e como edito o grub?
<PhoenixBR> Rudolf: o update eu consegui fazer: sudo update-grub
<PhoenixBR> Rudolf: mas como faço pra editar a configuração do grub
<PhoenixBR> Rudolf: e adicionar aquela linha?
<nntp> Rudolf, fudeu
<nntp> kkkk
<nntp_> timeout foi d+
<Rudolf> huheiuhiueh
<tiagoscd> buenas :-)
<tiagoscd> pessoal, se vocês puderem ajudar a gente a ir participar do TcheLinux
<tiagoscd> http://www.vakinha.com.br/VaquinhaP.aspx?e=179039
<tiagoscd> mais detalhes em http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ubuntubrsc-presente-tchelinux-sabado.html
<Alessandra_> Boa Tarde... ALguém pdoeria me ajudar com a instalação de Linux.. presenvando meu outro S.O.?
<Poca> Alessandra_: escolha a opção instalar lado a lado com o windows
<Poca> que o ubuntu vai usar o espaço livre pra ser instalado
<Poca> ou com qualquer outra distro linux também~~
<Alessandra_> Poca - Então só começar a instalação do Ubuntu e selecionar instalar lado a lado com o windows e não perco informação nenhuma dos meus arquivos?
<Alessandra_> Eu acabei de fazer o download do Ubuntu... sendo *.iso
<Poca> ´e
<Poca> tu não vai perder informação nenhuma
<Poca> esse processo demora um pouco
<Poca> pq geralmente o windows já vem instalado de fábrica utilizando todo o espaço disponível no HD
<Poca> quando tu selecionar a opção instalar lado a lado
<Poca> vai aparecer a parte na qual tu pode selecionar quanto desse espaço livre no HD tu quer que seja disponibilizado para o ubuntu e quanto desse espaço vai ficar para o windows
<Alessandra_> Mas meu SO (windows) já uso tem tempo.. só q agora preciso fazer um trabalho em Sistemas Operacionais.. e preciso trabalhar com o Linux...
<Pipoquinha> Como posso deixar o linux junto cm o leopard ?
<majin> tarde.
<Alessandra_> Obrigada de qq forma
<nntp> ?
<nntp> majin`viD,
<nntp> c ta atendo de elementary ?
<cparzewski> Poca, vm resolvia pra ela :P
<Poca> cparzewski: eu mandei uma video aula pra ela
<Poca> usando vm
<Poca> =x
<cparzewski> :)
<Poca> e o beta 1 do kde 4.10 que não sai logo @.@
<nntp> Rudolf, explodiu mesmo viu
<liox_> boa tarde
<liox_> seguinte eu tenho um hd em ntfs
<nntp> agora to na duvida do que usar
<sistematico> Boa tarde, senhoras e senhores, moças e rapazes!
<nntp> sistematico, e os bot tmb
<nntp> ChanServ,
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> é
<liox_> quero colocar ele no ubuntu aqui e compartilhar via samba entre maquinas windows e mac
<sistematico> num pode esquecer
<nntp> boa
<liox_> alguem ja fez esse procedimento?
<nntp> sim liox_
<Rudolf> liox_: vc travou onde?
<sistematico> liox_: Centenas de milhares de milhões de vezes.
<nntp> lol
<nntp> o/
<nntp> sistematico, ubuntu debian ou openbsd?
<Rudolf> praticamente, toma que o filho é teu
<nntp> vou refazer meu desktop
<sistematico> nntp: Só no do meio.
<sistematico> uhuhu
<sistematico> Num uso OpenBSD.
<nntp> debian
<liox_> Rudolf: cara eu estou terminando de atualizar o server
<nntp> sistematico, vc ta usando debian tmb ?
<liox_> Rudolf: vou colcoar o hd
<nntp> ou soh freeba ?
<sistematico> nntp: Sempre usei.
<sistematico> nntp: É que eu num divulgo muito.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuh
<nntp> sistematico, movi apartiçao aqui kkk fudeu meu sistema
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> sistematico, eu limpei o lixo ficou muito espaço eu inventei de mover partiçao aeihaeuea
<sistematico> nntp: 2 netbooks, um com o Arch Linux e o outro com FreeBSD + Debian Testing.
<nntp> arch ?
<nntp> presta ?
<sistematico> oxi
<sistematico> Claro.
<sistematico> Show de bola.
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> sistematico, arch vem de qual distro ?
<Birex> e a minha BBS?
<Birex> alguem gostou?
<sistematico> A minha chama BUCO.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuuhuhu
<sistematico> nntp: Pior que eu num sei não.
<Birex> como assim?
<nntp> sistematico, CRUX
<sistematico> É, acho que é isso mesmo.
<Poca> não
<Poca> arch é independente
<Poca> e o criador foi inspirado pelas características do crux e do slackware
<nntp> duvida tremenda!
<Evandro_> Alguém aqui sabe como disponibilizar o modo de segurança do windows 7 no grub?
<nntp> sistematico, weezy?
<nntp> wheezy?
<sistematico> Acho que é.
<sistematico> Nem sei.
<sistematico> Linux bumblebee 3.2.0-4-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.2.32-1 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nntp> bumblebee ?
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> É pow..
<sistematico> uhuhuhuh
<nntp> nome da sua maquina ?
<sistematico> qq tem?
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> é po
<nntp> transformers
<sistematico> é
<nntp> bacana
<nntp> aeuhuae
<nntp> bumblebee
<nntp> gente fina ele
<Evandro_> Alguém aqui sabe como disponibilizar o modo de segurança do windows 7 no grub?
<sistematico> Todas tem o nome de algum Transformer.
<nntp> as minhas eh nome de dinossaruro
<sistematico> Optimus, IronHide, BumbleBee, Jazz.
<nntp> dinossauro
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<sistematico> As minhas tem nomes modernos.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<nntp> aqui ta raptor e trex aeuhaeuhea
<nntp> mal ae NarfligiX
<omelete> Evandro_,  f8 ñ?
<nntp> f8
<nntp> so que tem q ser ligeiro
<nntp> lol
<nntp> pensando aqui eu ja tenho debian vou ficar 2 debian ?
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> esse unity eh zuado d+
<nntp> da conflito com o flash
<sistematico> Coloca outra distro.
<NarfligiX> nntp, sem problema =p
<sistematico> Pra tu testar e tal.
<nntp> sistematico, crunchbang ? aeuhueah
<nntp> window 8 ?
<nntp> tester
<nntp> tempo que eu nao uso o opensuse
<nntp> nem um redhat derivado
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> generico
<nntp> quem ta mais ativo o fedora ou o redhat ?
<nntp> quer dizer
<nntp> fedora ou Centos
<majin`viD> nntp,  a série parece ser muito legal, mas essa Charlie é um saco.
<nntp> majin`viD, eu acho ela bonitinha
<majin`viD> ela é tão bonitinha mas é tão burrinha
<nntp> majin`viD, ela eh novinha
<majin`viD> ah para
<majin`viD> cresceu nesse mundo fudido
<majin`viD> e parece uma retardada
<SourceForge> Ola, alguem que saiba como trabalhar com particoes LVM pode me dar uma ajuda
<SourceForge> tenho um disco q estava em RAID1, e ele foi desligado da maquina e preciso recuperar os dados internos, mas nao consigo monta-lo de jeito nenhum
<SourceForge> estou utilizando o mdadm para configurar, mas esta dando problema sempre que tento montar
<nntp> majin`viD, ela vivia na aldeia com a familia tipo hippie
<majin`viD> aeuhiuaehuhe
<nntp> majin`viD, agora que ela ta conhecendo o mundo memso
<majin`viD> conhecer o mundo e conhecer a não fazer merda, não sair sozinha, não confiar nos outros
<nntp> majin`viD, eu acho que ela eh virgem
<majin`viD> são diferentes
<majin`viD> ela é a tapada da série
<majin`viD> parece que ta em um parque de diversões
<majin`viD> nntp, manja a menina do Jogos Vorazes?
<nntp> majin`viD, ela eh bonita
<majin`viD> cresceu em uma vila hippie
<majin`viD> e é um personagem muito melhor que essa Charlie
<majin`viD> aeiuheihiehe
<majin`viD> nntp, nesse mundo da série ser bonita só fazer virar puta de alguém auiehiehueihee
<majin`viD> nntp,  estou no segundo episódio e a menina só faz merda iaheiuhe espero que melhore XD
<nntp> majin`viD, ontem vi o 9
<nntp> majin`viD, agora eh espera o 10 dia 21 parece
<majin`viD> :D
<nntp> majin`viD, vc vai gostar dela mais pra frente sim
<majin`viD> :D
<nntp> majin`viD, c ta usando elementary ?
<majin`viD> sim
<nntp> majin`viD, ta bom ?
<majin`viD> to curtindo
<majin`viD> tem alguns bugs claro
<majin`viD> alguns até foram corrigidos nesse update de ontem que fiz
<majin`viD> mas por exemplo
<majin`viD> o player de musica
<majin`viD> deles
<majin`viD> chama Noise
<nntp> lol
<majin`viD> e percebi que ele ta meio bugado quando se tenta carregar uma biblioteca
<majin`viD> com muitas músicas
<majin`viD> trava ele :D
<majin`viD> + é só reportar o bug
<majin`viD> :P
<majin`viD> q eles estão arrumando até rápido
<nntp> nah quero versao estavel
<nntp> to na duvida
<majin`viD> pegue a versão antiga
<majin`viD> essa é beta
<majin`viD> :)
<nntp> unica coisa que me detona no ubuntu eh o unity3d
<majin`viD> pois é
<majin`viD> por isso que eu sai dele
<majin`viD> X)
<majin`viD> o elementary usa um gerenciador deles
<majin`viD> ficou da hora
<majin`viD> :D
<majin`viD> http://elementaryos.org/journal/when-its-ready
<nntp> dae eu penso se nao for pra usar o unity melhor ue ir pro debian.. mas ae eu penso eu ja tenho um debian rodando aqui ae me vem mil distro na ideia to quase indo pro fedora
<majin`viD> uhaeuiiuehe
<majin`viD> fedora é gnome3
<majin`viD> :/
<majin`viD> no começo achei que ia ser legal
<majin`viD> + depois nãogostei mt não
<majin`viD> XD
<nntp> gnome ta sendo reescrito em python parece
<majin`viD> da hora
<matheuscar> bt!
<matheuscar> dia agitado no trampo hj.
<nntp> dia
<majin`viD> nntp,  conhece a Keshe Foundation?
<nntp> lol
<majin`viD> ?
<nntp> majin onde vc arrumou essa kashe ?
<majin`viD> como assim?
<nntp> majin`viD, eu ja vi essa pagina ae a uns 5 anos atraz e parece que nada mudou
<majin`viD> :)
<majin`viD> que pena
<nntp> o video e feito com o google trasnlator lol
<liox_> Rudolf: cara
<liox_> coloquei o hd
<liox_> aqui
<liox_> tem q adicionar ele no fstab ne?
<matheuscar> Meus amigos... VERÃO está aíí...
<matheuscar> http://fotos.noticias.bol.uol.com.br/entretenimento/2012/11/01/confira-os-famosos-que-curtiram-as-praias-no-mes-de-novembro.htm?fotoNav=118#fotoNav=1
<matheuscar> QUE CALOR!!! hehehe
<Rudolf> liox_: claro
<liox_> Rudolf: ai depois eh so configurar o smb.conf?
<nntp> majin`viD, vc tem coragem de comprar um chevette velho desse cara ae da keshe ?
<liox_> Rudolf: cara
<liox_> fiz aqui
<liox_> adicionei no fstab
<liox_> ta montado
<liox_> Rudolf: configurei o smb.conf
<liox_> Rudolf: so q n ta deixando conectar como convidado
<liox_> Rudolf: sabe o q pode ser?
<Rudolf> liox_: você configurou a montagem de forma a ser acessível a usuários?
<majin`viD> nntp, comprar?
<nntp> aham
<liox_> galera estou compartilahndo com samba aqui
<liox_> ai queria acessar o smb://servidor em ves do ip
<liox_> tipo pelo nome
<nntp> ^^
<fulanoanoano> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<nntp> depende
<fulanoanoano> eu instalei o drive da nvidia 630m apartir daqui
<fulanoanoano> http://askubuntu.com/questions/215184/installed-nvidia-driver-activated-it-and-now-unity-is-gone-no-bars-menus-no
<fulanoanoano> porem na ultima etepa....
<fulanoanoano> na hora de rodar esse comando no terminal "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<fulanoanoano> ele não pega
<fulanoanoano> command is not found
<fulanoanoano> nntp, alguma ideia?
<nntp> instala ele
<nntp> instala
<nntp> sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<liox_> alguem ja instalou impressora hp ae?
<nntp> eu
<nntp> p1102w pro
<nntp> laserjet
<fulanoanoano> nntp, Unable to locate package nvidia-xconfig
<fulanoanoano> não foi encontrado
<nntp> sudo apt-get update
<nntp> sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<nntp> liox_, qq ta pegando ?
<liox_> nntp: quero instalar um impressora hp no servidor
<liox_> e compartilhar na rede com o samba
<liox_> eh uma hp officejet pro k8600
<nntp> liox_, eu usei o hplip
<nntp> liox_, instalei no servidor via linha de comando sussa sussa depois de instalar tem que dar um reboot
<liox_> nntp: via apt-get
<liox_> eu consigo instalar o hplip?
<nntp> liox_, acho que sim nem lembro meu servidor eh debian
<nntp> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<nntp> liox_, tem x no seu servidor ?
<nntp> no meu foi linha de comando
<fulanoanoano> nntp
<fulanoanoano> tas aew?
<fulanoanoano> minha net caio
<nntp> liox_, http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<fulanoanoano> tentei instalar o pacote mais não foi
<fulanoanoano> diz que não existe
<nntp> Fulano, qual sua placa e qual sua distro ?
<nntp> mals Fulano era o fulanoanoano
<fulanoanoano> ubuntu, nvidia 630m
<fulanoanoano> nntp, se quiser eu mudo o nick
<nntp> fulanoanoano, vc eh o b4rtboy ?
<fulanoanoano> não
<fulanoanoano> porque, ele teve o mesmo problema?
<nntp> fulanoanoano, qual sua versao do ubuntu ?
<fulanoanoano> 12.10
<nntp> toda hora tem um aqui com problema
<fulanoanoano> recem formatado, novim
<nntp> legal
<nntp> entao tenta assim
<nntp> sudo apt-get update && apt-get install jokey-gtk
<fulanoanoano> teoricamente o drive está instalado
<fulanoanoano> só que ele não esta usando ...
<fulanoanoano> precisaria dizer no x server que era para usar ele
<matheuscar> teste
<fulanoanoano> Unable to locate package jokey-gtk
<fulanoanoano> não existe esse pacote
<fulanoanoano> eu preciso instalar algum repositorio
<fulanoanoano> a ta
<nntp> fulanoanoano, faltou um c
<fulanoanoano> digitado errado
<fulanoanoano> é jockey-gtk
<nntp> sudo apt-get update && apt-get install jockey-gtk
<fulanoanoano> ja ta instalando
<nntp> fulanoanoano, perdao
<fulanoanoano> instalow
<fulanoanoano> e agora
<fulanoanoano> ?
<fulanoanoano> nntp?
<Code_> alguem ae pode me ajudar?
<fulanoanoano> code_ qual o problema
<fulanoanoano> ?
<nntp> fulanoanoano, executa ele
<nntp> sudo jokey-gtk
<nntp> jockey
<Code_> quero remover o ubuntu
<fulanoanoano> oxe
<fulanoanoano> The program 'jockey-gtk' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<Code_> e o grub como faço?
<nntp> lol
<fulanoanoano> ta instalado
<fulanoanoano> mas não roda
<nntp> vamo tentar diferente entao fulanoanoano
<nntp> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<nntp> sudo apt-get update
<nntp> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<fulanoanoano> da ultima vez que fiz assim deu pal no unity
<fulanoanoano> ele parou de funcionar
<fulanoanoano> depois ele não reconheceu mais nenhum video
<nntp> fulanoanoano, vc viu na central de programas ? se tem o driver ?
<fulanoanoano> e tive que instalar tudo de novo
<matheuscar> minha conexao webchat caiu 3x. o0
<fulanoanoano> o meu seria o nvidia-current
<liox_> nntp: cara instalei o hplip
<fulanoanoano> porem quando instalo ele, ele para de funcionar o unity
<nntp> fulanoanoano, eles mudaram nessa versao... antes era pelo jockey agora eles estao usando a central de software direto pra driver
<fulanoanoano> por isso fiz por aqui
<fulanoanoano> http://askubuntu.com/questions/215184/installed-nvidia-driver-activated-it-and-now-unity-is-gone-no-bars-menus-no
<liox_> agora nntp como q testo aqui agora?
<nntp> liox_, http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<nntp> liox_, depois de instalada reinicia o server e procura pela impressora em outra maquina ja deve achar
<liox_> nntp: cara n precisa e interface grafica n ne?
<nntp> liox_, nao
<fulanoanoano> mas alguma ideia nntp? =/
<nntp> liox_, mas tem q configurar
<nntp> fulanoanoano, seguinte o que travou nessa instalaçao que voce tava fazendo ?
<fulanoanoano> veja, instalando normal, pela central, seria só instalar o nvidia-current
<fulanoanoano> só que assim que instala
<fulanoanoano> da pal
<fulanoanoano> isso me levou até aqui
<fulanoanoano> http://sejalivre.org/corrigindo-problemas-com-a-barra-do-unity-no-ubuntu-12-10/
<nntp> fulanoanoano, digo nesse link que voce me mandou
<fulanoanoano> nesse link
<fulanoanoano> ele instala normal
<fulanoanoano> sem problema
<fulanoanoano> o problema é setar o X server a nvidia como padrão
<nntp> ao instalar o driver ele ja eh setado fulanoanoano vc reiniciou a maquina ?
<fulanoanoano> eu também pensei nisso
<fulanoanoano> mas quando entro na nvidia-settings
<fulanoanoano> ele fala...
<fulanoanoano> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<nntp> e voce ta de root e rodou o nvidia-xconfig e nada ?
<fulanoanoano> diz que o comando não existe
<fulanoanoano> esse é o problema
<nntp> jockey nao existe esse ae nao existe estranho d+ sua instalaçao ta fresh mesmo nao mexeu nela ?
<nntp> eh notebook hybrida tua placa ?
<fulanoanoano> tenho 2 plcas
<nntp> fulanoanoano, da um reboot ae e tenta executar o nvsettings
<fulanoanoano> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 630M] (rev ff)
<fulanoanoano> já o fiz varias vezes
<nntp> notebook ?
<nntp> fulanoanoano, olha aqui http://forum.pplware.com/showthread.php?tid=13074
<nntp> fulanoanoano, mais pro final ta falando lah da sua placa que eh compativel...
<nntp> eu tenho que reiniciar aqui e volto em seguida da uma lida ae com calma
<fulanoanoano> alguem poderia me ajudar
<fulanoanoano> ?
<Spiga> quem daki ta usando arch linux
<nntp> fulanoanoano, o oficial do bumblebee que voce ta fazendo http://bumblebee-project.org/install.html
<liox_> nntp: cara instalei o hplip reiniciei aqui o servidor
<liox_> + parece q n ta funfando
<liox_> nntp: eu so tenho modo terminal
<liox_> n tenho interface grafica
<Spiga> liox_, vc precisa instalar o modem grafico
<nntp> liox_, eu instalei sem modo grafico
<fulanoanoano> nntp, eu vou deixar isso para lá
<fulanoanoano> veja
<nntp> fulanoanoano, o wiki certinho do bumblebee que eh o repositorio que voce ta usando ta aqui oh https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<fulanoanoano> um ultimo problema
<fulanoanoano> o rede lan não funciona
<fulanoanoano> o wirelless ta rodando normal
<fulanoanoano> a lan não
<nntp> fulanoanoano, ta instalado tua placa de rede ?
<fulanoanoano> não sei se instalei o drive dela
<fulanoanoano> mas o ubuntu não reconheci que precisa de drive novo
<nntp> tem q ver qual eh a placa e instalar
<nntp> pra ver qual eh tem q dar u lspci
<Spiga> trolololololo... lololo. lolo.
<nntp> lspci e colar no pastbin pra gente ver
<nntp> fulanoanoano, com o comando>  ifconfig ela nao aparece listada nao eth0 ?
<Spiga> trolololololo... lololo. lolo.
<nntp> Spiga, qq isso meu ?
<Spiga> nntp, nunca ouviu a musica do trololo.
<fulanoanoano> nntp, não ta listando no ifconfig
<fulanoanoano> ta só o wlan
<Spiga> ?
<fulanoanoano> e um tal de lo
<nntp> Spiga, nunca aheuhea
<Spiga> nntp, youtube ouve ai
<nntp> fulanoanoano, lo eh o loopback 127.0.0.1
<nntp> Spiga, medo
<Spiga> vai la
<Spiga> e legal
<Spiga> meio macabro tb
<nntp> fulanoanoano, lspci e cola no pastbin
<fulanoanoano> nntp, http://pastebin.com/nxD8sPCY
<Spiga> AR8162 Fast Ether
<Spiga> estranho ubuntu nao ter subido ela.
<fulanoanoano> o que preciso fazer?
<Spiga> fulanoanoano, ifconfig, tem algum eth0?
<fulanoanoano> não
<Spiga> :/
<Spiga> deixa eu ver sobre essa placa
<fulanoanoano> wlan e lo
<optimusprimem> fulanoanoano, ifconfig eth0 up
<Spiga> optimusprimem, acredito que nao vai funcinar
<Spiga> se ela nao tiver instalada.. o linux nao da up.
<fulanoanoano> eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Spiga> falei
<optimusprimem> é tem q instalar
<Spiga> fulanoanoano, notebook?
<Spiga> dell?
<fulanoanoano> sim
<Spiga> qual modelo?
<fulanoanoano> dell inspirion 14r
<Spiga> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:1969:1090-NETWORK/
<Spiga> ve se é alguns desses
<fulanoanoano>  Dell Inspiron 5420
<fulanoanoano> Spiga, é o Dell Inspiron 5420
<Spiga> certo so mais 1 momento
<Spiga> se ta nele na wireless?
<Spiga> certo
<optimusprimem> a paca dele é:  Atheros AR8162/8166/8168 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
<fulanoanoano> correto
<fulanoanoano> Spiga, corretissimo xD
<Master> qual melhor distribuição do linux?
<nntp> essa placa ta instalada ae
<Spiga> Master, qual lhe agradar
<nntp> tem eh q ativar ela
<Master> qual vc usa?
<Spiga> Master, mint.
<nntp> Master, fedora
<nntp> lol
<Spiga> fulanoanoano, tenta ai sudo modprobe alx
<Master> eu uso o ubuntu mas ele e lento e ´pe dificil realizar coisas
<Spiga> Master, vc vai usar linux mais para que?
<Spiga> qual função.
<Master> para programação  e operaçoes simples
<fulanoanoano> FATAL: Module alx not found
<Spiga> :/
<fulanoanoano> Spiga, FATAL: Module alx not found
<fulanoanoano> =/
<Master> qual devo usar?
<Spiga> fulanoanoano, procura ai no ubuntu... um programa que decteta driver.. nao lembro o nome nntp deve saber
<Spiga> Master, tenho 1 dica... ta bem legal... mas versao beta e contem erros. mas nada grave...
<Master> o ubuntu é lento alem de dar erros de inicialização
<Spiga> elementary OS.
<Spiga> elementary OS ta muito bonito graficamente. facil para ususarios novos... baseado em ubuntu... gostei muito.
<Spiga> fiz uns teste com ele ... mas como te disse ele e BETA... tem alguns erros mas estao sendo concertados.
<Master> eu nao quero bonito ,eu quero  sem leg
<Spiga> e bom para user que queiram usar linux.. ele é bem engessado... nao deixa configurar muito... tipo windows.. mas para quem ta começando e bom.
<nntp> Spiga, ele ta usando a 12.10 era o jockey-gtk nessa versao nao tem mais nao mudou
<Spiga> puts
<Master> e o min q vc usa é rapido?
<Master> mint*
<Spiga> sim ..
<nntp> agora eh tudo pela central de software
<Spiga> mim e o ubuntu com erros concertados.
<Spiga> mint*
<nntp> esse ubuntu 12.10 eu to correndo dele kk
<nntp> 12.04 eu achei muito bom
<Spiga> o que a canonical deixa para corrigir o mint vai la e corrige.
<lipearu> boa noite
<nntp> lipearu, boa
<lipearu> iae nntp
<lipearu> tranquilo?
<nntp> sussa
<Master> eu pensei no Debian e no Arch mas n sei se sao bons
<nntp> debian bom d+
<nntp> arch eu nao usei
<Spiga> Master, tanto que o Mint e 1 lugar no site distrowatching
<nntp> hoje to testando um fedora
<Spiga> ops
<Willian-> o mint é o primeiro mesmo
<Spiga> Master,
<Spiga> http://distrowatch.com/
<nntp> mint eh o sistema pros noob
<fulanoanoano> Spiga, eu usei o mint por um tempo
<fulanoanoano> mas não gostei
<Spiga> eu gosto porque nao tem erros besta que a canonical nao se preocupa
<Master> eu tenho fedora
<Master> eke é bom?
<nntp> sim
<Spiga> sim .
<nntp> mas tem nada haver com ubuntu
<Spiga> tem muita gente que usa..
<fulanoanoano> a disto que gosto é ubuntu e archlinux, para mim são as melhores
<nntp> ubuntu eh debianlike
<Willian-> chato do arch é a instalação
<nntp> pq ?
<Spiga> arch e foda, estou tentando fugir do jeito slack de viver.
<Spiga> tinha uma raiva do slack de ficar procurando pacote.
<Willian-> pois é, bem no estilo do slack pra instalar
<Master> eu tenho um cd com slackware aqui
<fulanoanoano> Spiga
<fulanoanoano> até a ultima versão do arch eu tava de boa
<fulanoanoano> porem ele mudou todo o sistema, fiquei sem paciencia de aprender tudo de novo
<Spiga> sistema que nao instala facil e utiliza facil to correndo.
<Spiga> nao tenho mais paciencia para ficar compilando kernel nao
<Spiga> quero praticidade
<Master> ae por que as distribuiçoes do mint recebem nome de mulheres?
<Spiga> porque o dono do mint e punheteiro
<Willian-> hahahah
<optimusprimem> fulano sua dúvida ja foi resolvida
<optimusprimem> http://askubuntu.com/questions/157223/12-04-does-not-detect-eth0atheros-ar8162
<fulanoanoano> vou tentar
<Master> o Mint e mas eficiente q o ubuntu?
<Willian-> fulanoanoano, tive esse problema também.. mas no 12.10 e funcionou
<optimusprimem> na hora de dar o make se nao tiver em root use sudo make && make install
<Spiga> Master, isso e gestao de gosto... varia muito falar sobre eficiencia..
<Master> o gcc pega no mint?
<Spiga> Master, mint e baseado em UBUNTU. como eu disse, os erros que a canonican deixa.. o mint vai la e corrige
<Derr> boa noite, alguem sabe me dizer se tem alguma forma de instalar o ubuntu sem necessidade de uma midia removivel?
<Spiga> Derr, grava 1 DVD
<Derr> sem midia removivel
<Master> entao ta vai dar pra compilar os codigos]
<Spiga> Master, vc programa em que?
<Master> C
<Spiga> Master, mano qualquer linux compila
<Spiga> C
<Master> teve um cara do forumq  disse q tinha versoes do linux q o gcc nao recebia bibliotecas padrao
<Spiga> tudo questao de config
<fulanoanoano> vou reinciar o pc
<Spiga> pode usar tranquilo as mais populares que tenho certeza que vai dar certo para vc.
<Derr_> spinga fazer a instalação tipo o update do Windows 8
<Master> vc acha q é verdade esses caras conseguem invadir o pc de outras pessoas pelo backtrack apenas com o ip?
<Derr_> sem usar midia removivel ou CD
<Spiga> Derr, dica digita 2 primeiras letras do meu NICK e aperta TAB
<Spiga> ele auto completa
<Spiga> Derr, sim.
<Derr_> Derr_: lol
<Spiga> lol
<Derr_> Spiga: entendi
<Spiga> Derr_, vc instala ubuntu igual windows...
<Spiga> Derr_, sabe gravar DVD de IMG ISO?
<Spiga> para dar boot.
<Derr_> sei instalar, mas tipo queria fazer sem usar um DVD ou Pendrive
<Spiga> Derr_, hum...
<Derr_> sei queimar o CD e dar boot por pendrive ^^
<Spiga> nunca tentei mas da para fazer pela rede.
<Spiga> concerteza que da mais trampo.
<fulanoanoano> Spiga, agora ele reconheci o eth0, mas não conecta
<fulanoanoano> nntp, alguma ideia
<Derr_> Spiga: mas tenho q fazer por CMD do Windows?
<Spiga> Derr_, nao
<Spiga> Derr_, diferente do windows. eles nao instalão juntos
<Spiga> ubuntu*
<optimusprimem> fulanoanoano, ifconfig eth0 up
<Derr_> o God, vai da trabalho, eu to no trabalho e não tenho disponivel nem midia removivel ou CD/DVD
<optimusprimem> depois
<Spiga> Derr_, usa pen drive de 1 GB
<optimusprimem> dhclient eth0
<Derr_> Spiga:  como falei sem nada do tipo disponivel
<Derr_> meu cel to sem cabo
<Spiga> Derr_, faz isso amanha.
<nntp> fulanoanoano, se reconhece agora eh so configurar
<Derr_> XD
<Spiga> que ai vc sai e vai comprar 1 DVD ou CD
<fulanoanoano> Spiga, agora foi
<fulanoanoano> valeu
<Spiga> fui eu nao
<Derr_> verdade, vlw XD Spiga
<fulanoanoano> muito obrigado
<fulanoanoano> fica faltando setar a placa de video
<fulanoanoano> mas isso eu vejo depois
<fulanoanoano> tenho faculdade
<optimusprimem> fulanoanoano, funcionou normalmente agr mano ?
<fulanoanoano> abração
<fulanoanoano> xD
<fulanoanoano> valeu por tudo
<optimusprimem> fail
<optimusprimem> kk
<Derr_> Spiga: vc tem solução para problemas em namoro tbm kkkkk XD vlw chara, vai ser o jeito arranjar uma midia ^^
<Spiga> Derr_, porque sua mulher ta atormentando muito... simples... sudo apt-get remove old-woman  && sudo apt-get install new-woamn
<Spiga> woman*
<Master> caramba compra uma midia regravavel de 4.7gb mano n custa nen 1real
<Spiga> aki 2 dilmas 1 DVD
<Derr_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk vlw a dica da mulher Master o problema não é o dinheiro e sim o q tenho disponivel em minha frente u.u
<Derr_> to no trabalho ai não posso sair XD
<Spiga> Derr_, manda o motoboy comprar .
<Master> vai la compra
<Derr_> não posso sair Master
<Derr_> Spiga: motoboy so funfa ate as 17
<Master> compra no mercado livre kkkkk
<Derr_> depois disso tenho q me virar lol
<Derr_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk mercado livre lol
<Derr_> flw galera saindo aqui
<Derr_> atras de outra alternativa XD
<Spiga> poxa ter que baixar o mint 14 aki so para fazer um teste no AD e muito absurdo.
<Spiga> isso que eu tenho ele em casa.
<nntp> NarfligiX,
<nntp> nntp,
<nntp> NarfligiX, mal ae de novo kk
<NarfligiX> nntp, hehe
<Spiga> 16 mim termina o DL>
<nntp> aqui terminou kk
<Spiga> foda nao posso usar toda banda
<Spiga> nao da para baixar 10mbps.
<nntp> aqui baixa a 35mb
<Spiga> se o he-man desse hadouken ele seria o ken masters de eternia?
<nntp> he-man era gay
<Spiga> era nada..
<Spiga> o cara era heroi...
<paladinn> boa noite familia
<paladinn> firmeza total ?
<Spiga> um pouco pedofilo.. mas tudo bem
<Spiga> tudo.
<Spiga> igual prego na areia
<nntp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ5LpwO-An4&feature=related
<nntp> Spiga, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ5LpwO-An4&feature=related
<nntp> boa paladinn
<Spiga> nao da.
<Spiga> to na empresa.
<paladinn> :D
<Spiga> minha mesa nao me permite ver esse site.
<paladinn> blocked ?
<paladinn> restrict access ?
<nntp> Spiga, ropinha dele rosinha
<nntp> Spiga, he-man eh gay sim
<Spiga> era nada.
<Spiga> para com isso
<Spiga> tenho certeza que ele dava uns pega na sheera
<nntp> kkk
<Spiga> meus chefes atraz de mim ... nao vao embora.
<Spiga> osso
<nntp> kkk
<Spiga> maldita casa...
<Spiga> se eu nao tive-se mexendo com casa ia comprar 1 ultrabook para mm
<paladinn> mano
<paladinn> meu broder comprou um ultrabook samunsug
<paladinn> e da pau com ubuntu
<paladinn> sabia ?
<nntp> poe um fedora nele
<paladinn> pesquisa bem antes de comprar ispiga
<paladinn> entao ele quis ubuntu
<paladinn> nao conseguiu e devolveu o ultrabook, 2.5k
<paladinn> =/
<nntp> bah
<nntp> kk
<nntp> cara eu vou dar um depoimento agora entao
<nntp> eu coloquei o  ubuntu usei ele por um mes eu acho ou 2
<nntp> hoje instalei o fedora aqui
<nntp> ta me surpreendendo
<Spiga> paladinn, eu tava de olho no ultrabook da CCE.
<Spiga> aquele que ficou a cada do macbook
<nntp> o que o ununtu nao configurou mano ou eu tive que fazer na mao ele ja fez de cara sem eu pedir so ficou o video sem confiigurar  e instalei de prima aqui  sem problema
<nntp> natal agora chega um ultra aqui pro pessoal
<Spiga> http://info.abril.com.br/reviews/hardware/notebooks/ultrabook-cce-f7.shtml
<Spiga> olha ai
<paladinn> então
<paladinn> depende
<paladinn> cara, se tem algo básico que demorei pra aprender em 8 anos de infra que tenho
<paladinn> é a escolha do hardware perfeito pro linux
<paladinn> linux*bsd
<paladinn> isso é 99% de sucesso na escovação do server/workstation
<nntp> Spiga, http://www.vizio.com/thin-light/overview
<nntp> vai chegar aqui no natal esse ae
<paladinn> brasil é dureza na tecnologia
<paladinn> oh pais ruim de tecnologia
<paladinn> nem 1 disgraça de fábrica de chip de vga temos aqui
<paladinn> imagine se tivesse, quanto sairia uma radeon de 4 giga dual cross ?
<Spiga> paladinn, uma coisa eu parei de comprar PC para jogo.
<nntp> Spiga, The 15.6" Thin + Light's displays feature brilliant Full HD (1920 × 1080)
<Spiga> nntp, quanto ?
<paladinn> *.*
<nntp> 600 dolares
<paladinn> dinheiro de mendingo gringo
<nntp> i5
<Spiga> nntp, 600 dollares?
<nntp> eh vai sair lah de 600-700 dolares promoçao aeuhuea
<nntp> i5 ssd 128gb
<nntp> monitor dele parece uma folha de papel
<Spiga> R$1,200 + 100% IPI + 100% NF-e + 100% tudo os impostos = 3,800 dilmas
<nntp>  	Intel® HD 4000
<nntp> usb3
<Spiga> nntp, monitor mesmo de 15,6"?
<paladinn> 3.800 preço de custo
<paladinn> sem o adicional do vendedor
<paladinn> ai dobra =x
<Spiga> isso
<nntp> tem ele assim e ele de 14,3 eu acho
<nntp> 700 dolares
<nntp> brasileiro pasta mesmo
<Spiga> aaaa
<Spiga> quero 1 ultrabook de 15,6"
<santy__> alguém pode me confirmar se esta versão do ubuntu 12.10 64 bits dá de fazer o boot diretamente do CD?
<nntp> agpora o i7
<nntp> http://www.vizio.com/thin-light/overview
<nntp> cara
<nntp> santy__, da nao ela eh maior que o cd
<nntp> santy__, pode botar pelo dvd ou pendriver
<nntp> Spiga, i7 $1,149.00
<nntp> FREE SHIPPING
<santy__> no caso eu copio o SO num DVD e mando fazer o boot no leitor de DVD?
<nntp> 250 de ssd
<nntp> fullhd
<Spiga> hum..
<nntp> 15,6
<nntp> kkk
<Spiga> santy__, sabe gravar DVD de boot nao?
<Spiga> ja volto vou instalar o mint aki para fazer uns testes no LADP 2008
<nntp> santy__, nao muda nada em relaçao ao cd
<santy__> eu estou sem o linux aqui, teria como eu criar um pen drive de boot pelo windows?
<nntp> santy__, procura ae na net unetboot
<nntp> pera ae
<nntp> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<nntp> ae santy__
<nntp> baixa ae a versao windows
<santy__> estou baixando a iso do ubuntu e o app que vc falou
<nntp> formata o pendriver no windows em fat32
<santy__> ele cria com iso tbm, pelo que eu vi
<nntp> seleciona lah opçao imagem
<nntp> isso opçao iso
<nntp> mete ficha
<santy__> ele ja esta em fat 32
<nntp> rapidao
<nntp> tem q ta limpo e ter mais que 750mb
<santy__> bele
<santy__> vlw nntp
<nntp> sussa depois vem ae falar se deu certo
<Spiga> merda pen drive nao funcionou
<nntp> boa sorte!
<santy__> vlw
<nntp> cara eu fiz 2 instalaçoes agora de pendriver
<nntp> tudo deu certo
<nntp> tenho um pen aqui de 4gb power
<nntp> lexar
<nntp> e um de 8 sandisk
<santy__> ele roda online né?
<nntp> live ?
<santy__> é
<nntp> se achar tua placa de rede roda sim
<nntp> costuma a achar
<nntp> canal eh vc bootar nele
<nntp> pedir pra testar a versao live
<nntp> de lah instalar se quiser
<nntp> tem um tuto disso ae no ubuntu-br se nao me engano ou no ubuntued
<nntp> santy__, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/GuiaIntrodutorio/LinuxIniciando/InstalarComDesktopCD
<santy__> bele
<santy__> vlw denovo
<santy__> hehe
<nntp> sussa
<santy__> nntp estou rodando o ubuntu live
<santy__> deu certo
<santy__> vlw ae
<nntp> santy__, isso ae garoto
<paladinn> +1 pro nntp
<paladinn> mano nntp me ajuda a desbloque a porta 8888 qualquer porta pro meu apache rodar externo
<paladinn> não consegui =( me senti derrotado
<nntp> nntp-br paladinn lol
<nntp> paladinn,
<nntp> paladinn, seguinte
<paladinn> não agora
<paladinn> na melhor hora
<nntp> paladinn, como que eh tua rede ae ? me descreve ela
<paladinn> vou jantar =/
<nntp> pra mim aeuhueah
<nntp> paladinn, vai lah mano
<nntp> bom apetite
<paladinn> pq vou ter q reiniciar o router tb
<paladinn> tenho q deixar preparado o ambiente ne'
<nntp> paladinn, tem q reiniciar tudo e depois vamop ver qq vira
<paladinn> só to adiantando
<nntp> tem misterio nao
<paladinn> sim, o modem é um wifi da motorola, uso net virtua
<nntp> vai lah e volta ae
<paladinn> e to num debian wheezy
<nntp> o duro eh tu por a rede em wifi
<paladinn> liberando o apache
<paladinn> isso q importa
<nntp> o sevidor ta cabeado neh ?
<nntp> ligado no cabo com o router ?
<nntp> vai comer lah e a gente fala depois
<paladinn> fui
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-22
<paladinn> nntp
<nntp> paladinn,
<paladinn> querido, estou instalando o amp, pq no feriado formatei o note do trampo, e só deixei o debian aqui pronto
<paladinn> viciei debian + gnome
<nntp> eu to usando fedora
<nntp> fedora e debian
<nntp> amp ?
<nntp> apache mysql e php
<paladinn> sim
<nntp> mmm
<paladinn> sou programador
<paladinn> 8 anos de infra datacenter/bsd
<paladinn> e comecei a 2 com development web
<nntp> e nao sabe abrir uma porta de mode ??
<paladinn> html5 css3 jquery , framework bootstrap e toda essa papagaiada
<paladinn> por isso falei que me sinto um derratoado
<paladinn> fiz tudo
<paladinn> e nao consegui
<nntp> kkk
<paladinn> chuimf
<paladinn> deve ter algum ponto que fiz errado
<nntp> teu modem eh um oivelox thompsom ?
<paladinn> e queria passar com vc...
<paladinn> não
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> mas eh oi ?
<nntp> oi fecha as portas eh um lixo
<nntp> agora parece que ta bloqueando modem tmb
<nntp> uol tmb
<paladinn> moro em sp, capital no centro
<paladinn> e vc ?
<paladinn> o meu é netvirtua
<nntp> mmm
<paladinn> to no modem pelo http://192.168.1.1
<nntp> pior ainda kk
<paladinn> pois é
<paladinn> Information
<paladinn> Standard Specification Compliant	DOCSIS 2.0
<paladinn> Hardware Version	1
<paladinn> Software Version	SVG1202-2.1.1.0-GA-00-005-LTSH
<paladinn> Cable Modem MAC Address	cc:7d:37:8c:27:38
<paladinn> Cable Modem Serial Number	361364201923029106010002
<paladinn> CM certificate	Installed
<Bemlindo> Boa noite ubunteros
<nntp> calma
<nntp> faz isso aqui nao o pessoal te kicka
<paladinn> malz, vou abrir um pastebin bele ?
<nntp> paladin vamo a um pouco de teoria primeiro
<nntp> antes me diz como eh tua rede ? cabo wifi como q ta organizado ae ?
<paladinn> wifi
<Bemlindo> Pessoal depois que atualizei meu ubuntu nao consigo rodar o virtual box nem consigo alterar as configurações de brilho e bloqueio
<Bemlindo> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<paladinn> Bemlindo, não tem muito o que ajudar cara
<paladinn> reinstala o vbox
<Bemlindo> nao adianta
<ptl> como é esse "não consigo"? O que acontece quando você tenta?
<paladinn> apt-get install apache2 apache2.2-common  mysql-server phpmyadmin php5 php5-mysql php5-common  libapache2-mod-php5  php-pear
<paladinn> ta indo
<nntp> paladinn, me fala ae como q ta tua rede entra onde marca modem ateh chegar no sv se eh acbo wifi etc marca do router
<Bemlindo> ptl em releação ao virtual box apresenta esse erro aqui http://paste.ubuntu.com/1376144/
<paladinn> vou jogar num pastetb
<nntp> Bemlindo, o que aconteceu parece que foi o seguinte
<nntp> tu detonou tua instalaçao
<Bemlindo> e com o a configuração do brilho e bloqueio eu configuro pra nunca desligar o monitor mais ele continua desligando
<nntp> Bemlindo, na hora de atualizar ele pediu pra reiniciar
<nntp> e voce reiniciou antes de terminar a instalar tudo
<nntp> eu quase cai nessa
<Bemlindo> como assim? ele num pediu pra reiniciar?
<nntp> Bemlindo, quando voce tava atualizando
<nntp> o programa pisca um lance embaixo e pede pra reiniciar neh ?
<nntp> so que ele nao terminou ainda
<Bemlindo> nao ele completou a instalação e disse que teria que reiniciar para fazer valer
<nntp> pior que eu nem sei como que resolve isso ae pq eu nao sei os pacotes que tao faltando ai
<nntp> Bemlindo, eu to te falando que eu quase cai nessa aqui hoje tmb
<Bemlindo> inclusive nao tinha mais nenhum pacote a ser instalado
<nntp> Bemlindo, essa atualizaçao de kernel
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> mas ele tem que instalar o kernel aqui teve isso
<Bemlindo> no gerenciador de atualização
<nntp> isso
<Bemlindo> tem como remediar?
<nntp> o sistematico que eh bom nisso ae
<nntp> sistematico, o Bemlindo ta com um problema a atualizacao parece que nao terminou de kernel e a maquina reincioou
<Bemlindo> e em relação ao brilho e bloqueio?
<sistematico> Vishi..
<nntp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1376144/
<nntp> sistematico, da um version aqui
<sistematico> hahahahahaha
<sistematico> Fedora Core?
<sistematico> gizuis
<Bemlindo> ?
<nntp> hahaha
<Bemlindo> fedora?
<nntp> sim
<sistematico> Bemlindo: Seguinte.
<sistematico> Bemlindo: Tá usando o sistema com problemas agora?
<Bemlindo> ele mesmo
<Bemlindo> so uso o ubuntu como sistema nativo
<nntp> cara o ubuntu na hora de atualizar esse kernel ta foda viu
<Bemlindo> e uma maquina virtual com o ruindows 7
<nntp> eu quase fiz a mesma coisa
<sistematico> Bemlindo: O apt-get funciona?
<Bemlindo> lfunciona
<sistematico> Dá pra instalar alguma coisa?
<Bemlindo> acabei de instalar o pastebinit
<Bemlindo> pra postar aki
<sistematico> Bemlindo: sudo apt-get install gcc linux-image linux-source
<matheuscar> boa noite!
<sistematico> Tenta isso aí.
<sistematico> Bemlindo: Não tenho certeza quanto aos nomes dos pacotes.
<matheuscar> nntp, ae?
<Bemlindo> instalando
<sistematico> Bemlindo: Inclui o dkms nessa lista.
<sistematico> Depois.
<Bemlindo> ok
<sistematico> Bemlindo: sudo apt-get install dkms
<Bemlindo> blz
<sistematico> Bemlindo: Por último: /etc/init.d/vboxadd setup
<nntp> matheuscar, opa
<Bemlindo> será preciso reiniciar alguma vez?
<sistematico> Não.
<matheuscar> tentei a tarde conectar pelo webchat.freenode.net
<sistematico> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<matheuscar> caí 3x. nntp
<sistematico> Bemlindo: Esse último aí tambem.
<matheuscar> eskeci de anotar a msg...
<matheuscar> nntp, algo "gateway ... ... by syn)."
<nntp> matheuscar, vc deve ta sendo atacado
<nntp> syn flood
<nntp> matheuscar, sua adsl eh ip dinamico ?
<matheuscar> nntp, em casa sim.
<nntp> onde voce caiu ?
<matheuscar> no trabalho acho q nao.
<matheuscar> nunca verifiquei
<nntp> ta sofrendo ataque
<sistematico> Cardiaco.
<sistematico> Pra ficar caindo na casa e no trabalho, só pode.
<matheuscar> vlw. anotar lembrete. amanha verifico.
<nntp> a maquina eh a mesma ?
<nntp> matheuscar, a maquina eh a mesma ?
<nntp> kkk
<matheuscar> que eu uso sim
<Bemlindo> bash: /etc/init.d/vboxadd: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<nntp> eh tem algum problema ai viu matheuscar tem q ver os log
<matheuscar> nntp, tem outro detalhe. no trampo é win XP. kkkk
<nntp> mmm
<matheuscar> ok
<nntp> matheuscar, agora ta de boa ?
<matheuscar> nntp, e lá tem servidor. são vários usuários.
<nntp> matheuscar, faz um teste de conexao
<nntp> matheuscar, mas soh vc cai ?
<matheuscar> nntp, q tipo de teste?
<matheuscar> nntp, so eu cai do IRC. so eu uso!! heheh
<nntp> simet.nic.br/
<nntp> ve se da perda ae
<nntp> agora tipo
<matheuscar> o resto: net, mails tava normal porem lento!!! LENTO!!
<matheuscar> afff
<Bemlindo> sistematico, ta dando esse erro aki bash: /etc/init.d/vboxadd: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<sistematico> Dá um traceroute, tracepath e/ou ping até o IP do servidor da FreeNode.
<sistematico> matheuscar: Assim você saberá o REAL motivo da sua queda.
<matheuscar> nntp, aqui em casa nunca tive problemas com a net. so no trampo msm
<matheuscar> sistematico, vlw
<nntp> nntp, entao pode ser varios motivos.......
<sistematico> Bemlindo: Eu não o nome do daemon.
<sistematico> Bemlindo: Procura algo relacionado ao vbox dentro dessa pasta, e cola o nome aqui.
<nntp> paladinn, mais um feliz
<nntp> kkk
<Bemlindo> sistematico, seria isso vboxdrv ?
<sistematico> Bemlindo: Pode ser, não sei.
<sistematico> Bemlindo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<sistematico> Tenta, vai que cola..
<Bemlindo> ta indo
<Bemlindo> foi ;)
<rsser> sistematico, viu essa Portuguese government goes ODF only ?
<rsser> governo português vai adotar o odf pra economizar 500 milhoes de euros por ano!
<rsser> ixi
<Bemlindo> sistematico, posso tentar rodar o virtualbox agora?
<paladinn> sera que isso é real ?
<paladinn> sistematico, nntp
<paladinn> http://sejalivre.org/acesse-seus-arquivos-na-nuvem-com-o-dropbox/
<sistematico> Acho.
<nntp> nem quero saber de nuvem nao eauheuahea
<sistematico> Bah.
<sistematico> paladinn: Tu não conhece o Dropbox não?!
<paladinn> 23giga no dropbox
<paladinn> sim, eu uso
<nntp> dropbox eh veio
<nntp> eu gosto do gdrive
<nntp> ae vou acabar de ver meu filme
<paladinn> gdrive é igual/melhor q dropbox ?
<nntp> diferente
<nntp> gdrive eh rapido
<sistematico> Ainda prefiro o Sistematico Drive.
<paladinn> diferente/melhor ?
<nntp> sistematico, ta que nem eu
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> Eu salvo lá e fica guardadim com carinho.
<sistematico> E muito amor.
<sistematico> paladinn: gdrive que você se refere é o Google Drive?
<paladinn> quem falou foi o nntp
<Bemlindo> sistematico, vlw mesmo ficou bao de mais da conta
<paladinn> um amigo me recomendou tb, se for melhor q o dropbox eu migro
<Bemlindo> sistematico, tambem to com um problema em relação a configuração de brilho e bloqueio
<majin> nntp, que dia da semana sai o novo episódio do revolution?
<nntp> majin, nao sei se eh hoje ou domingo
<nntp> majin, c ja viu todos ? aeuhuaeh maratona ae hoje ?
<majin> beleza assisti os 9 hoje :}
<sistematico> paladinn: Eu usava o Google Docs, ouvi falar que unificaram os serviços, e o Drive provê o Docs, mas eu nunca testei o Google Drive pra salvar arquivos ou sincroniza-los, eu sempre abria a página do Google Docs, editava um documento ou planilha e salvava, somente, então não sei dizer quem é melhor que quem.
<Bemlindo> sistematico, eu configuro ele para nunca desligar o monitor pra poder assistir um filme por exemplo mais nao adianta ele continua desligando
<sistematico> Certo.
<nntp>  majin mas c nao gosta da charlie
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> Bemlindo: Duas perguntas, seu player e seu DE.
<majin> majin, ela é bem tapadinha né :D
<majin> x.x
<majin> nntp,
<sistematico> Tampadinha?!
<nntp> kkk majin tmb eh neh
<nntp> kkk
<majin> ¬¬
<sistematico> Ah! Tapadinha, li errado.
<nntp> sistematico, ela eh virgem
<majin> nntp, a mãe dela é bem mais foda
<majin> nntp, só o fim do 9 ja botou a mulher no topo da fdp master
<Bemlindo> sistematico, nao entendi a pergunta
<sistematico> Literalmente.
<matheuscar> Alguem sabe me dizer, qual jogo é melhor: Heroes of Newerth OU League of Legends?? =D
<sistematico> Bemlindo: Qual player de vídeo você usa?
<Bemlindo> sistematico, assisto pelo navegador mesmo
<sistematico> Bemlindo: Certo.
<sistematico> Bemlindo: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<sistematico> O que retorna esse comando?
<sistematico> nntp: Tá usando o XChat?
<nntp> sim
<sistematico> nntp: Faz um favor?
<nntp> toda hora
<sistematico> /exec -o echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<nntp> gnome
<sistematico> xfce
<sistematico> Manero.
<Bemlindo> sistematico, retornou isso aqui bash: /exec: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<nntp> -a
<matheuscar> ^^
<sistematico> Bemlindo: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<nntp> bah
<matheuscar> Alguem conhece os jogos: Heroes of Newerth e League of Legends?
<sistematico> Eu quero Tchu! Eu quero Tcha!
<sistematico> tchu tchu tchu, tcha tcha..
<Bemlindo> sistematico, nao retorna nada
<sistematico> Bemlindo: echo $GDMSESSION
<sistematico> Ops.
<sistematico> Esse não vai retornar nada tambem.
<Bemlindo> isso mesmo
<majin> pantheon
<majin> o meu funfou :}
<matheuscar> ja volto. atualizações! agora reiniciar ubuntu
<sistematico> hmmm, pantheon, que metido..
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<Bemlindo> sistematico, faço o que agora?
<sistematico> Bemlindo: echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<sistematico> Última tentativa.
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<Bemlindo> mesma coisa
<sistematico> Nada?
<Bemlindo> nada
<sistematico> Tá usando qual Ubuntu?
<sistematico> Bemlindo: No caso do Youtube, você tem essas duas alternativas: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/2-ways-to-temporarily-disable.html
<Bemlindo> ubuntu 12.10
<sistematico> Pro caso do VLC e outros players tem isso aqui tambem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/143640/my-screen-doesnt-turn-off-when-vlc-is-open
<Bemlindo> o que vem com unity e é 64bits
<sistematico> Bemlindo: É razoavelmente fácil desabilitar o protetor de tela temporariamente ao assistir um filme.
<Bemlindo> mais porque na configuração do sistema nao funciona?:
<sistematico> Bemlindo: Qual configuração?
<Bemlindo> sistematico, eu vou na configuração do sistema
<Bemlindo> depois vou em brilho e bloqueio
<sistematico> Bemlindo: Acho que não é só o Unity que bloqueia a tela.
<Bemlindo> na opção desligar a tela quando inativo por:
<Bemlindo> eu ponho em nunca
<Bemlindo> mais continua desligando
<sistematico> Acredito que o Xorg faça isso de maneira intrínseca tambem.
<sistematico> Bemlindo: xset -dpms && xset s off
<sistematico> Tenta isso.
<Bemlindo> blz e agora?
<sistematico> Assiste o filme =]
<Bemlindo> hum blz
<sistematico> Quando reiniciar vai resetar.
<Bemlindo> quando será que vamos ter um ubuntu realmente estavel?
<sistematico> Bemlindo: O caffeine acho que ajuda tambem, eu nunca testei.
<Bemlindo> eu uso o ubuntu desde a versao 9.04
<Bemlindo> e gostava mais quando era gnome
<sistematico> Bemlindo: instale-o.
<Bemlindo> e facil?
<sistematico> Bemlindo: Vocẽ pode usar qualquer DE ou WM, vai do gosto do cliente.
<sistematico> Bemlindo: É.
<Bemlindo> qual o pacote pra instalar?
<sistematico> gnome?
<Bemlindo> isso
<sistematico> http://www.filiwiese.com/installing-gnome-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<sistematico> Bemlindo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10
<sistematico> Bemlindo: Acho que é gnome-desktop o meta-pacote que instala o Gnome.
<sistematico> Não tenho certeza se gnome e gnome-desktop instalam o Ambiente Desktop de forma semelhante ou igual.
<sistematico> Bemlindo: Só pesquisando e testando.
<Bemlindo> hum
<sistematico> Bemlindo: BTW, o Ubuntu tem um fork que já vem com o Gnome por padrão.
<sistematico> Bemlindo: Mandei o link pra você ali em cima ^
<sistematico> Bemlindo: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed
<Bemlindo> qual dos 2?
<sistematico> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10
<Bemlindo> blz mais vou ter que traduzir primeiro xD
<sistematico> Bemlindo: Usa o Google Translate, embora eu te aconselhe fortemente a aprender ao menos o básico do inglês.
<sistematico> Bemlindo: É essencial, não só pro Linux, mas para a vida.
<Bemlindo> eu sei o basico mais e preguiça mesmo xD
<sistematico> hmmm..
<sistematico> Bemlindo: Infelizmente a melhor documentação sempre é em inglês.
<Bemlindo> vou instalar e ver no que dar xD
<nntp> welcome to the desert of the real!
<Spiga> alguem programa para controle de group no mint?
<nntp> 22/tcp   open     ssh                    OpenSSH 6.0p1 Debian 3 (protocol 2.0)
<nntp> ^^
<Spiga> onde isso?
<Spiga> aki?
<nntp> nada
<nntp> quer q eu dou uma olhada ae ?
<Spiga> aki eu sei que ta aberto
<nntp> hehe
<nntp> mas eh ai nao
<nntp> na real muita gente deixa aberto isso ae
<nntp> ruim de deixar a 22 aberta que nego sai mirando ela saca
<nntp> ae joga um hydra com uma wordlist boa entra
<Spiga> eu deixo do meu note aberto
<nntp> nem
<Spiga> muito dificil algum conseguir a senha do meu note.
<nntp> Spiga, tem um negocio que chama bruteforce
<Spiga> sim eu sei ..
<nntp> eh assim que entra
<Spiga> bruteforce tem um problema.
<Spiga> se vc coloca limite de 5x e block.
<Spiga> quero ver ele conseguir
<Spiga> nntp: fala um programa facil para mexer com grupos de user
<nntp> webmin
<Spiga> linux
<nntp> ah eu uso isso nao
<nntp> qq c quer fazer ?
<Spiga> colocar 1 usuario do link que ta no AD como suder
<Spiga> a bomba do cinnamon nao tem isso
<nntp> Spiga, http://www.webmin.com/udemo.html
<Spiga> isso e para email
<nntp> Spiga, negativo
<Spiga> nao?
<nntp> webministrator eh uma ferramenta compleda de administraçao linux com interface web
<Spiga> hum..
<Poca> algum de vocês aí tá no beta da steam?
<Spiga> deixa eu ver aki
<nntp> Spiga, isso eh antigo viu tem tempo que eu nao vejo to quase instalando aqui tmb... isso ae eh muito bom ferramenta deve ter   uns 10 anos jah
<nntp> Spiga, debian ?
<Spiga> sim ..
<Spiga> mas nao era para controle de server
<nntp> Spiga, tutorial ptbr http://www.linhadecodigo.com.br/artigo/2334/administrando-seu-servidor-linux-com-o-webmin.aspx
<Spiga> e sim para mim maquina normal
<Spiga> tentei instalar o gnome-system-tools mas nao deu certo
<nntp> Spiga, ah  boto feh q webmin da de 1000
<Spiga> nao preciso disso nao ... so para colocar o user do AD como suder
<Spiga> vou reiniciar para testar
<xGrind> aff. agora q vi q to sem a lista de usuarios do canal kk
<xGrind> alguem sabe arrumar no xchat?
<Poca> xGrind: é simples
<Poca> ela tá ali no canto direito
<xGrind> mas sumiu
<Poca> mas tu precisa pegar ela e arrastar pra esquerda
<Poca> é quase como se tivesse minimizada
<xGrind> apareceu \o/
<xGrind> *-*
<xGrind> Poca, @>'---
<Poca> isso aí é coisa antiga já uhaeuhaeuhau
<xGrind> é q eu tava tentando arrastar outra coisa:D
<Spiga> nntp: ae consegui.
<Spiga> autenticado no AD usando linux
<nntp> gpasswd q tu usou ? ou editou o /etc/group ? hehe
<Spiga> nntp: usei o gnome-system-tools mesmo
<nntp> hehe
<Spiga> reiniciei ..
<Spiga> e funfou.
<Spiga> to achando estranho
<nntp> gpasswd - administer /etc/group and /etc/gshadow
<Spiga> aki a gente tem uma VPN + intranet que o site.
<Spiga> com windows normal mesmo nao estando dentro do AD
<Spiga> pelo linux nao deixa eu acessar
<Spiga> mesmo pelo ip
<Og_> alguem sabe porque quando eu tento instalar o ubuntu começa a instalação mais ae escureci o monitor e não apareci mais nada mais funciona o windows 7 ultimate blz alguem sabe o que pode ser?
<Spiga> explica melhor ai mano
<Og_> tipo eu pensava que era o monitor mais funciona com o windows
<Og_> começa a instalação mais ae apaga a tela
<Og_> mais o pc fika funcionando normalmente
<Og_> da pra escultar o barulhinho da tecla
<optimusprimem> Og_:  baixa a verção minimal e faz a instação por terminal se ocorrer erro ja ver
<Og_> eu uso a versão mais nova a LTS 12.04
<Og_> mais num vae dar pra usar o terminal
<Og_> começa instalação depois de 2 minutos apaga
<optimusprimem> Og_:  so com a versão minimal vc consegue usar o terminal mano
<optimusprimem> e ver cada processo
<Og_> onde eu consigo essa vesão
<Og_> ?
<Poca> xGrind: xloca
<Poca> to baixando o team fortress aqui
<Poca> \o\
<Og_> versão*
<Poca> Og_: tu chegou a fazer o checksum da imagem?
<Poca> :P
<Og_> não cara
<Poca> faça
<Poca> pode ser que o teu download corrompeu
<optimusprimem> Og_: http://goo.gl/mwCV4
<optimusprimem> na minimal ja faz o download por la
<Og_> não cara ja tinha instalado outras vezes
<optimusprimem> humm
<Spiga> afk teste
<Og_> ja liguei o note num monitor apareci mais no note nada
<optimusprimem> Og_: vc tem alguma outra instalação p/ testar ?
<Og_> ja usei 5 mídias
<Og_> :(
<Og_> nem uma deu certo
<Poca> qual a tua placa de vídeo?
<Og_> não tem
<Poca> wtf?
<optimusprimem> Og_:  baixa a minmal
<Og_> ja tentei tambem o linux mint
<Og_> acontece tambem a mesma coisa
<Og_> back track
<Og_> kubuntu
<Og_> so instala o windows :(
<optimusprimem> Og_: lol o pc recusa ? euri
<Og_> lol
<Og_> to começando a achar que sim
<optimusprimem> Og_:  ja tentou usar sem fazer a instalação ?
<Og_> ja tbm
<Og_> so funciona usando uma maquina virtual
<Poca> se pá é alguma opção pra colocar ali no grub
<Poca> mas cara
<Poca> que esquisito
<Poca> Og_: passa os dados completos dessa tua máquina aí
<Og_> ok so um minuto
<Og_> Acer processador Intel core 2 duo, 2 g ram e hd 320 acho que so
<Poca> hmm
<Poca> provavelmente a tua placa de vídeo é uma intel onboard mesmo
<Poca> tem alguns softwares pra windows que mostram essas informações
<Poca> isso pode ajudar no teu problema aí~~
<Og_> tenho cara mais no momento estou em outro pc
<Og_> :(
<Og_> <optimusprimem><Poca> vlw pela ajuda to saindo amanhã eu vou trazer mais umas informações <Poca> abraço a todos
<Poca> o/
<nntp> nossa como eh bom poder upar as coisas a 300k
<Kakarot0> @_@
<Kakarot0> Ui UI UI quero seu corpinho nú \o
<Kakarot0> @_@
<nntp> sistematico, fui instalar o joomla ultimo deu certo nao tem um tal de magicquotes que ta ligado no meu host
<sistematico> Desliga ele só pra você.
<nntp> nao tenho acesso ssh lah esse que eh o bo
<nntp> abri um chamado no suporte
<sistematico> Não precisa de ssh.
<nntp> mm
<nntp> meu /etc nao tem nehum arquivo
<nntp> bloqueado
<nntp> eu tentei pelo htacess fail tmb
<sistematico> Num precisa colocar no /etc
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> O que colocou?
<nntp> Magic Quotes GPC Off
<nntp> no ht
<sistematico> tsc tsc tsc
<sistematico> :D
<sistematico> Errado! Peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemmmmmmmmm!!!
<sistematico> php_flag magic_quotes_gpc Off
<nntp> php_flag magic_quotes_gpc Off
<nntp> coloquei isso ae
<nntp> mesmo assim deu nao
<sistematico> .htaccess
<nntp> mesmo q vc
<sistematico> .htaccess?
<sistematico> Num é htaccess nem .htacess
<sistematico> Colocou em qual dir?
<nntp> que seja
<nntp> public_html
<sistematico> nntp: http://www.php.net/manual/pt_BR/security.magicquotes.disabling.php#82777
<sistematico> Tenta isso.
<sistematico> Ou ainda: php_value magic_quotes_gpc off
<sistematico> Ou Off num sei.
<sistematico> Num deu?
<nntp> Internal Server Error
<nntp> vai nao
<sistematico> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/517008/how-to-turn-off-magic-quotes-on-shared-hosting
<sistematico> Resposta 5.
<sistematico> O cara fez um truque bastante engenhoso.
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> gambiarra
<sistematico> Como que muda o menu do Xfce?
<nntp> sistematico, http://wiki.xfce.org/pt-br/howto/customize-menu
<nntp> nah eu vou esperar o suporte resolver meu problema
<sistematico> Brigado.
<nntp> de nada
<sistematico> Tava quase chorando já.
<sistematico> Esses host são tristes.
<sistematico> Eu sei bem..
<nntp> credo
<nntp> o cara te engessa
<nntp> sacanagem
<nntp> mm
<nntp> achoq eu vai virar
<nntp> host   pigfucker
<nntp> vo dormir lol
<sistematico> Valeu.
<nntp> boa noite ae geral! pessoal do bot! :)
<sistematico> Abraço.
<nntp> abraço bro
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> fuiz
<sistematico> FreeBOTnode.
<sistematico> Falo.
<optimusprimem> bom dia
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia a todos
<tiagoscd> bom dia Danniel-Lara :)
<Sorentto> dia Danniel-Lara
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia
<oliveiraborges> Fala galera
<oliveiraborges> Como configuro 2 instancias do postfix ?
<nntp> bom dia pessoal... galera do bot bom dia !
<oliveiraborges> Fala man
<oliveiraborges> E as novidades
<Matheus_Carvalho> BOM DIA GAMBAZADA
<liox_> galera alteri meu server p ip estatico
<oliveiraborges> Bom dia
<liox_> agora n esta subindo o ssh
<liox_> da uma msg
<liox_> could not resolve hostname status
<liox_> em ssh status
<oliveiraborges> Vc tentou pingar este novo ip ?
<oliveiraborges> Passa um nmap do lado de fora e ve se a porta.22 ta aberta
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia , alguém ai aceita um Chimarrão ?
<oliveiraborges> Aceito outro cha, rs
<liox_> descobri o problema
<liox_> em hosts
<liox_> tava 127.0.0.1
<liox_> eu mudei para 192.168.1.10 q era o ip fixo q coloquei
<liox_> ai voltei p 127.0.0.1 ai voltou
<liox_> z1gm4st3r
<nntp> lol
<oliveiraborges> Good
<Matheus_Carvalho> abrass a todos e até a tarde
<Matheus_Carvalho> fuiii
<bad_automaton> O 12.04 deixa o chip nvidia desligado por default num notebook com optimus? como saber?
<gedsonrios> Tiago ???
<gedsonrios> vc ta por ai parceiro ????
<gedsonrios> Hello Tiago ??????
<nntp> da um reboot aqui
<liox_> pessoal instalei um impressora no servidor
<liox_> com hplip e cups
<liox_> no proprio servidor esta funcionando
<liox_> agora tenho q compartilhar ela na rede
<liox_> q ta meio foda
<liox_> tenho maquinas mac
<nntp> tem um xchat gnome e um xchat
<nntp> esse xchat gnome num eh legal nao neh
<nntp> iae pessoal do bot ?
<nntp> xispirito, iae doidao
<xispirito> eae nntp
<nntp> xispirito, sumiu
<xispirito> trabalhando por dois
<nntp> faz parte neh
<nntp> c nao eh o cachoeira
<xispirito> aquele dos jogo do bixo/
<xispirito> ?
<nntp> aham
<xispirito> nah
<xispirito> nntp: da onde que tu tirou que sou o cachoeira? lol
<nntp> da area aqui neh
<nntp> foi solto anteontem
<xispirito> coincidência =D
<xispirito> além de que, se eu fosse o cachoeira, teria feito toda a comunicação do esquema sob forte encriptação e não via celular
<xispirito> ele foi amador
<xispirito> nntp: joga uma url  ae para eu testar um script?
<nntp> xispirito, o cara comprou todo mundo... brasil eh assim mesmo a secretaria particular do governador tinha um radinho que ele deu
<xispirito> tá, mas na parte importante, ele foi burro
<gedsonrios> A Steam disponibilizou um pagina com 50% de desconto para adquirir os jogos para Linux. Aproveitem http://store.steampowered.com/search/?snr=1_4_4__12&term=#sort_by=&sort_order=ASC&os=linux&page=1
<nntp> xispirito, nao eh burro nao eh acostumado com a impunidade mesmo
<xispirito> não deu -.-
<nntp> ?
<nntp> gedsonrios, comprar jogo ganha steam  pro linux ?
<gedsonrios> acho q sim
<gedsonrios> não tenho certeza
<xispirito> um min
<nntp> esperar sair o linux client
<xispirito> ±/url
<gedsonrios> vamos aguardar então, mas se a propria Steam liberou o site de vendar é pq o negocio ta ficando bom hien !
<nntp> so tem game lixo
<gedsonrios> tem uns bons cara ! fala sério !
<nntp> tem nem um counter-strike
<gedsonrios> to saindo ! abraço a todos !
<xispirito> http://1234.net
<nntp> ?
<xispirito> nntp: tesnatndo um script
<xispirito> consegui
<nntp> mm
<xispirito> e as nova?
<nntp> script de que ?
<nntp> novas ue da um /version ae
<xispirito> de abrir url no browser sem ter que ficar copiando/clicando
<nntp> vo da um reinicio aqui
<lipearu> boa tarde
<lipearu> tiagoscd: iae
<ferox> Ursinha: olá! Saudações!
<tiagoscd> lipearu: olá
<lipearu> tiagoscd: tranquilo?
<tiagoscd> sim e por aí?
<tiagoscd> julian_fern: :)
<julian_fern> tiagoscd: opa :)
<rcbdesigner> saudações terráqueo
<tiagoscd> julian_fern: se escondendo off no gtalk novamente? :x
<julian_fern> tiagoscd: problemas de performance do TF2 foram corrigidos no beta
<julian_fern> tiagoscd: pra variar :P
<tiagoscd> :P
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: :)
<rcbdesigner> eae
<lipearu> tranks
<lipearu> rcbdesigner: iae
<rcbdesigner> xispirito:  eaeeee
<rcbdesigner> vou almoçar... requentar comida
<lipearu> tiagoscd: conhece o Klabison?
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: eae
<tiagoscd> lipearu: o do SoLiSC? se sim, conheço
<lipearu> sim
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: bom apetite :)
<lipearu> tiagoscd: teve aqui na faculdade ontem
<tiagoscd> lipearu: você estuda em araranguá certo?
<lipearu> uhum
<tiagoscd> ah, legal
<tiagoscd> lipearu: irá ao solisc?
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd:  vcs continuam usando "talco" no feijão ai no sul?
<lipearu> tiagoscd: nao vou, to no trampo  :(
<lipearu> mas gostaria de ir
<lipearu> se fosse 31 eu ia
<rcbdesigner> o truque qd requenta o feijão é tocar mais água.. pq uma parte com certeza vai evaporar e o que sobrar de caldo lasca a farinha... principalmente qd falta o arroz =D
<nntp> nossa hoje eu to puto com meu host que nao muda uma conf no meu php.ini
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: talco? eu nunca usei isso
<tiagoscd> :P
<tiagoscd> não no feijão no caso
<tiagoscd> lipearu: entendi
<tiagoscd> pena
<lipearu> pseh
<rcbdesigner> acho que foi no paraná... não lembro como era a farinha de santa catarina
<rcbdesigner> prato caro.. colocam metade de arroz... um filé frio.. batata frita sem sal um monte de alface.. e  pouquinho de feijão
<rcbdesigner> digae ae se não é assim no PF de lá...
<rcbdesigner> nisso senti falta de farinha.. vi branquinha mas não percebi a finura.. qd coloco.. "talco"
<rcbdesigner> lá se vai a titica de feijão... pq qd vc vai comer a farinha fina se mistura com a saliva e gruda no céu da boca
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: uehauheuahe
<rcbdesigner> =/... bom a muqueca já deve estar pronta.. depois volto =P
<xispirito> farinha de santa catarinha 0.0
<lipearu> kkk
<ZandreBran> ayr_ton, ping
<rcbdesigner> êh chega a barriga estufa
<Matheus_Carvalho> buenas gambazada
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa tarde a todos7
<nntp>  Magic Quotes GPC Off
<nntp> tiagoscd, bom ?
<nntp> tiagoscd, isso ae ta off no teu host ? magic_quotes_gpc = Off
<nntp> tiagoscd, o carinha do meu host falou que nao pode desligar no meu magic_quotes_gpc = Off
<nntp> to puto
<tiagoscd> nntp: mas qual versão do php tá usando?
<nntp> 5.31
<jefferson> boa tarde
<tiagoscd> nntp: e por que ele não pode ligar ele? ele deu um argumento?
<nntp> tiagoscd, falou que isso vai influenciar nos sites de outros clientes.. deve ser compartilhada essa porcaria
<tiagoscd> nntp: entendi
<tiagoscd> você pode tentar
<tiagoscd> http://php.net/manual/pt_BR/security.magicquotes.disabling.php
<tiagoscd> tem um script para fazer o papel dele
<nntp> tentei de tudo jah tiagoscd... se coloco no .ht ele da erro 500
<tiagoscd> aquele Exemplo 2 alio
<tiagoscd> *ali
<tiagoscd> só tirar o primeiro if ali
<tiagoscd> e mandar bala
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> é besta fazer no lado do cliente, mas dá pra quebrar o galho
<nntp> e eu coloco onde isso ?
<nntp> tiagoscd, qual o arquivo que eu devo por o code ?
<tiagoscd> nntp: no cabeçalho de todos os arquivos
<nntp> nuh
<tiagoscd> que for necessário validar isso
<tiagoscd> nntp: eu faria melhor
<tiagoscd> trocaria de host
<tiagoscd> :P
<nntp> tiagoscd, justo
<nntp> tiagoscd, duro que ja to com 5 sites lah vou ter que migrar tudo
<tiagoscd> você tem uma demanda e eles não querem atender, por que vai manter os serviços?
<tiagoscd> mas tem alguma coisas específica nos 5 sites?
<tiagoscd> que geralmente é só copiar os arquivos e bases
<nntp> nada tudo coisa simples... duro vai ser mudar o padrao de preço hehe pq lah eh barato d++
<tiagoscd> nntp: qual hospedagem?
<nntp> mas eh a hora que o barato sai caro tiagoscd
<nntp> hostphd.com.br
<xispirito> nntp: deve serum host compartilhado limitado por quotas
<xispirito> se desabilitar, embaralha tudo
<nntp> hu
<nntp> fiz um lance aqui que deu
<xispirito> massa
<nntp> nossa xinguei o cara tudo hoje jah kkk
<nntp> isssssssaaaa!!!!
<xispirito> ele deve estar pensando: "que ignorante dev de merda .. que merda é minha vida, que merda é meu trabalho"
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> nossa desde ontem de  madruga eu sofrendo com isso ae
<xispirito> eu estou passando por uma reabilitação
<xispirito> migrei tudo para OpenBSD (denovo)
<nntp> xispirito, largou as drogas ?
<xispirito> nntp: mais ou menos isto
<nntp> xispirito, mais ou menos eh pq tem uma dola de baixo do colchao kkk
<xispirito> nntp: é que é reabilitação de Unix o.0
<nntp> ah tendi....
<xispirito> e eu não sou universitário com tempo antes que você diga =D
<nntp> hehe
<nntp> entao logo vc tem uma recaida
<xispirito> nah, agora é isso ae
<nntp> xispirito, nos tamo em 2012 quase 2013
<xispirito> nntp: sim, estou sabendojá
<xispirito> só que ainda não inventaram nada melhor que um Unix, e ainda não inventaram um Micro Kernel decente .. 2012 : Unix : Kernel monolitico : TTY o.0
<xispirito> se eu tivesse neurônios suficientes, tentava, mas aparentemente ninguém tem ainda
<nntp> xispirito, povo quer ganhar dinheiro.. pra isso quanto menos cerebro melhor...
<xispirito> nntp: e nosso papel é ir na contra mão
<Walligson> Ola
<Walligson> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<Sorentto> Walligson Deixa a pergunta no canal.. quem conhecer do problema responde.
<Walligson> Estou com um problem no Ubuntu 12.04 - Ele não atualiza!
<Walligson> Aparece: file:///home/walligson/Imagens/Captura%20de%20tela%20de%202012-11-22%2016:31:21.png
<Walligson> perdão!
<Walligson> Não foi possível inicializar as informações do pacote
<Walligson> ... E:Tipo '“deb' não é conhecido na linha 1 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list'
<Sorentto> rapaz.. isso de repositorio eu conheço pouco... tive um problema ao instalar o virtualbox tb, lembro que na epoca faltava uns pacotes, etc.
<rcbdesigner> xispirito:  viu isso? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMLNyTG49_w&feature=watch-vrec
<rcbdesigner> ubuntu no Nexus 7
<Walligson> O pior que já alterei o repositório e nda!
<rcbdesigner> esse video ta melhor realmente
<rcbdesigner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iAoerwDWgI
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Boa Tarde
<pauloolhos> Se alguem poder me ajudar fico grato
<pauloolhos> Instalaei o Debian 6.0.6
<pauloolhos> Quando vou em Aplicativos + Acessorios nao aparece o TERMINAL
<nntp> paulo
<rcbdesigner> é o mesmo comando do ubuntu? cltrl+alt+t ?
<pauloolhos> nntp: oi
<nntp> ta instalado ?
<pauloolhos> nntp: nao entendi
<nntp> ja tentou procurar pelo alt+f2
<pauloolhos> Sim
<nntp> ah tu instalou o debian
<nntp> certo
<nntp> o debian eh um pouco diferente do ubuntu
<pauloolhos> Ja esta unstalado
<pauloolhos> o debian ja esta instalado.
<nntp> paulo gnome ?
<pauloolhos> sim
<pauloolhos> gnome
<pauloolhos> ALT + f2 nao dá
<optimusprimem> tive que instalar meu gnome manuamente :/
<nntp> crtl+alt +t
<nntp> terminal fica em aplicativos ferramentas de sistema
<nntp> no debian creio eu
<pauloolhos> Fica em aplicativos acessorios
<optimusprimem> pauloolhos: Sistema>Preferencias>Atalhos tecado e defina seus atalhos tive q definir  aki para abrir o termina no atalho Ctrl + Alt + T
<nntp> no meu gnome fica em system tools
<nntp> o terminal
<nntp> pauloolhos, achou o teminal ?
<nntp> bora caçar esse terminal
<nntp> instala outro terminal
<nntp> terminal eh o que mais tem no linux
<nntp> b4rtb0y, c perdeu o teminal tbm ? ^^
<b4rtb0y> a coloquei o mint
<b4rtb0y> kkkk
<b4rtb0y> to testando aqui
<b4rtb0y> como vai
<b4rtb0y> essa budega
<nntp> b4rtb0y, mint eh mais facil que ubuntu
<b4rtb0y> mesma coisa
<nntp> b4rtb0y, eu to de fedora agora aeuheau
<b4rtb0y> hauihauia
<nntp> falar nisso deixa eu ver se instalou direito o amdradeon
<b4rtb0y> se o fedora der pra utilizar minha vga
<b4rtb0y> mudo hoje pro fedora
<b4rtb0y> =s
<nntp> [nntp@raptor ~]$ glxgears
<nntp> 19835 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3966.975 FPS
<nntp> 20018 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4003.594 FPS
<nntp> 19355 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3870.952 FPS
<nntp> bombando b4rtb0y
<nntp> altos fps
<Diego> Boa tarde
<b4rtb0y> 299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.698 FPS
<b4rtb0y> 299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.654 FPS
<b4rtb0y> 299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.654 FPS
<b4rtb0y> 299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.657 FPS
<b4rtb0y> hhuiahuia
<Diego> Estou com problemas para instalado
<Diego> alguem pode me ajudar
<Diego> já baixei o arquivo da versão 12.10 2 vezes, mas sempre da um erro quanto a 1 arquivo corrompido
<b4rtb0y> tenta baixar por torrent
<Diego> a unica versão disponivel é a 12.04, para vcs que tem mais experiencia que eu, creio que sim..rsrs, tem muita diferença?
<Diego> opss, viagei
<Diego> viajei
<nntp> mmm?
<rcbdesigner> o comando pra ver taxa de FPé glxgears?
<rcbdesigner> FPS*
<rcbdesigner> nntp:
<nntp> esse ae eh ati neh
<nntp> intel e nvidia acho que eh outro
<nntp> rcbdesigner, qual tua placa ?
<Rudolf> nntp: é o mesmo
<nntp> Rudolf, serio ?
<rcbdesigner> como vejo a placa msm?.. acho q é integrada
<nntp> nvidia neh nao Rudolf eh ?
<nntp> glx
<Rudolf> nntp: eu uso
<nntp> isso ae eh do opengl neh ?
<Rudolf> nntp: glxgears pertence ao mesa-tools
<nntp> isso mesmo
<nntp> mesatools
<rcbdesigner> comando é sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<nntp> Rudolf, de X eu sou deficiente viu
<nntp> Rudolf, nem mexi no meu bsd ainda por causa disso kkk
<rcbdesigner> 372 frames in 5.0 seconds = 74.320 FPS 373 frames in 5.0 seconds = 74.491 FPS 374 frames in 5.0 seconds = 74.688 FPS 374 frames in 5.0 seconds = 74.694 FPS
<nntp> rcbdesigner, 20018 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4003.594 FPS :)
<nntp> instalar ateh um belnder aqui kkk
<rcbdesigner> eu vi.. não tenho placa de 600 conto não =P
<nntp> iii essa placa aqui foi menos mano... placa boa mesmo custa eh 2000
<Rudolf> hu3hiuehiuhiuehei
<Rudolf> pior que é
<Rudolf> queria uma QUADDRO de 36.000
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> acho que ia dar curto no meu pc
<Fisico> Rudolf:  deu certo as correções?
<Rudolf> fazer a noite cara
<Rudolf> tava trabalhando
<Rudolf> e agora tenho aula
<Rudolf> vou reduzir aquilo a 4 ou 5 slides
<Rudolf> e falar o resto
<Rudolf> o primeiro mapa da malasia
<Rudolf> segundo simbolo da petronas
<nntp> nossa sou um fracasso no blender
<Rudolf> terceiro os 3 tipos de gerenciamento
<Rudolf> e o 4º resultados
<nntp> Rudolf, quadro com 20000 cudas ?
<nntp> aeuheauhea
<Rudolf> nntp: jogar crysis 3
<Rudolf> nntp: na boa, não preciso
<nntp> haha
<Rudolf> nntp: o que mais me incomoda mesmo atualmente é velocidade do disco
<nntp> essa ae eh boa pra trabahar
<nntp> affter effects
<nntp> Rudolf, aqui tmb
<nntp> Rudolf, ssd ta ae ue
<Rudolf> $$$$
<Rudolf> pequeno
<nntp> Rudolf, ta acindo rapido
<nntp> Rudolf, logo ta bom isso ae
<nntp> Rudolf, 128gb ja ta 400 pila
<Rudolf> 128 é tamanho de pen drive
<Rudolf> por 400 paus dói d+
<nntp> Rudolf, logo isso ae vira padrao mano
<nntp> Rudolf, hd eh coisa sem logica neh coisa mecanica
<Rudolf> Fisico: menos texto, menos erros de portugues
<Fisico> Rudolf: não coloque texto
<Rudolf> sim
<Fisico> acho q os erros, eu te indiquei no email
<Rudolf> só itemize
<Fisico> mas não coloque texto
<Rudolf> sim sim
<Rudolf> vou refazer
<Fisico> fica cansativo para quem assiste
<Fisico> coloque figuras
<Fisico> itemize
<Fisico> enumerate
<Fisico> only
<Fisico> :)
<Rudolf> sem figuras
<Rudolf> não tem o que "figurar"
<nntp> ae vo ali
<Rudolf> só topicos
<Rudolf> nntp: lave as mãos
<Rudolf> nntp: e passe o papel duas vezes
<Rudolf> Fisico: materia que tirei 4.2
<Rudolf> Fisico: ontem o zé ruela do professor veio falar comigo
<Rudolf> Fisico: trabalho extra
<Rudolf> Fisico: regime laminar turbulento
<Rudolf> Fisico: mínimo 15 páginas
<Rudolf> Fisico: que tanto posso escrever sobre essa porra?
<rcbdesigner> galera.. saindo aqui.. vô cumê água =)
<rcbdesigner> o/
<SubirPraCima> boa tarde pessoal
<lipearu> boa noite
<SubirPraCima> :)
<lipearu> alguem ai manja de php
<lipearu> ?
<lipearu> to com uma duvida sobre o foreach
<insano>  /join #php-br
<SubirPraCima> alguém poderia me tirar uma dúvida? Gostaria de saber se com a última distribuição 12.10, roda leve um notebook com processador Semprom 3000 e 512 de memória?
<SubirPraCima> A última vez que usei um linux foi com RedHat e Connectiva, não sei como está atualmente.
<SubirPraCima> Ninguém? :(
<Rudolf> SubirPraCima: sugiro algo mais leve
<Rudolf> SubirPraCima: um debian, por exemplo.
<Rudolf> SubirPraCima: mas pode ser ubuntu mesmo se vc tiver tempo e paciência para ir desabilitando o que não for necessário
<SubirPraCima> Rudolf, se eu pegar uma versão antiga, será que roda bem?
<Rudolf> SubirPraCima: pode ser que sim, mas compensa?
<Rudolf> SubirPraCima: acho que não
<Rudolf> SubirPraCima: pegue uma mais nova e customize-a
<SubirPraCima> Rudolf, talvez sim, porque ela só navega na internet, escuta umas músicas e coisas básicas
<SubirPraCima> Rudolf, o problema é que ela sempre enche o computador de víros com windows
<Rudolf> vai fundo
<Rudolf> funcionar funciona
<matheuscar> bt... bn!
<SubirPraCima> vírus*
<SubirPraCima> Rudolf, mas qual seria os contras de usar uma mais antiga do ubuntu?
<SubirPraCima> matheuscar, boa noite
<Rudolf> SubirPraCima: software desatualizado sujeito ah exploits
<Rudolf> SubirPraCima: por exemplo
<SubirPraCima> Rudolf, entendi, mas pra uma pessoa que usa pouco o PC acho que não teria tanto problema não é? o que acha?
<Rudolf> SubirPraCima: não gosto de software vulnerável
<Rudolf> SubirPraCima: ainda mais com acesso a internet
<Rudolf> SubirPraCima: mas dai é contigo
<SubirPraCima> Rudolf, te entendo, mas tão atacando muito assim?
<Rudolf> SubirPraCima: muitas falhas
<jorge_> boa noirte
<jorge_> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<Rudolf> jorge_: se vc puder nos ajudar a te ajudar, talvez
<Rudolf> jorge_: como?
<jorge_> Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:  wine : Depende: wine1.5 mas não será instalado E: Não foi possível corrigir os problemas, você suspendeu pacotes quebrados.  ^
<jorge_> ja tenho umas 3 horas tentando resolver isso e nada :D
<Rudolf> jorge_: apt-get -f install
<Rudolf> jorge_: como chegou nesse estado
<Rudolf> jorge_: alterou seu sources.list?
<jorge_> fui seguindo os tutos
<SubirPraCima> Rudolf meu camarada, muito obrigado pelas suas dicas e informações, sou muito agradecido. Estou de saída, mas vou deixar away aqui, mas uma vez, muito obrigado.
<jorge_> ixe ixe o mano quitou =/
 * SubirPraCima está away.. [ausente] [t7DS: pager/on, logging/on]
<jorge_> alguem pode ajudar ?
<tiagoscd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyP0KCnju2s&feature=youtu.be
<nntp> nossa tem menino d+ aqui
<tiagoscd> povo, se alguém puder nos ajudar para irmos participar do TcheLinux
<tiagoscd> http://www.vakinha.com.br/VaquinhaP.aspx?e=179039
<nntp> tiagoscd, qq isso mano kkk
<tiagoscd> nntp: é uma vaquinha :)
<nntp> digo o    shoriuken
<nntp> sistematico-br ae jow
<nntp> tiagoscd, o trem ta feio ae hein   ? uhaeuhea
<tiagoscd> nntp: tá sim
<sistematico> Poxa vida meu, pedindo dinheiro!?
<tiagoscd> sai cara a brincadeira
<tiagoscd> de ficar cobrindo os eventos
<sistematico> Eu tô sofrendo pra vender meus bagulhinhos, nem vou poder ajudar! uhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<tiagoscd> sem problemas sistematico
<tiagoscd> quem puder ajudar tá beleza
<tiagoscd> não é pra ninguém se matar
<tiagoscd> heheh
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Pra qq é isso?
<tiagoscd> sistematico: a gente vai participar do TcheLinux, um evento de SL que acontece no RS
<tiagoscd> vamos fazer três palestras
<tiagoscd> e promover o Ubuntu no evento
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Tô sem browser aqui, num dá pra ver.
<nntp> sistematico, bora começar a cobrar o suporte tmb uhaeuhea
<sistematico> Ah! Saquei.
<tiagoscd> não estamos cobrando nada, só pedindo ajuda nntp :)
<sistematico> nntp: O meu é suporte Premium, é mais caro!
<nntp> sistematico, 5 real o comando
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> nntp: O pior que eu já fiz isso.
<sistematico> nntp: Tá achando que eu num pensei nisso né..
<nntp> eh as vaca tao magra aqui tmb kkk
<sistematico> nntp: Só que eu cobrei 5 dólares por 10 comandos.
<sistematico> E 5 pessoas pagaram, isso que é pior.
<fulanoano> nntp, tudo bom
<nntp> kkkkk
<nntp> credo que tristeza mano
<nntp> fla fulanoano
<nntp> bele meu ?
<sistematico> nntp: Sério mesmo, sem zuera.
<nntp> sistematico, 5 nego pao duro hein mano ?
<sistematico> hahahaha
<sistematico> nntp: fiverr.com
<sistematico> nntp: Tu vai ver as propostas mais estranhas mano.
<nntp> sistematico, eu ja vi isso ae uaehueah
<nntp> sistematico, comedia d+
<fulanoano> nntp, cara, resolvi o network, agora lembra da placa de video nvidia, do drive, de vez em quado, quando inicio meu pc ele  the system is running in low-graphics mods
<nntp> tiagoscd, ae oh faz um stripe lah mano pra agregar no projeto aeuhaeuhea
<sistematico> Nego cobra pra tirar foto pelado com seu slogan na bunda, e por aí vai.
<sistematico> Tens uns muito doido.
<tiagoscd> nntp: uehaueaheuauehe
<tiagoscd> aposto que ninguém ia querer ver
<tiagoscd> ia assustar a galera :P
<fulanoano> nntp, tem alguma outra distro boa?, qual a diferença entre o mint e o ubuntu, mageia é boa?
<nntp> fulanoano, o ubuntu realente pisou nessa da placa de video com os compatriotas viu..... eu consegui resolver meu problema mas foi dificil cara... agora tipo mint eh bom sim pra quem nao saca de linux eh mesmo nivel de ubuntu mageia tmb
<nntp> fulanoano, fulanoano o cara fera no video ae eh o sistematico
<nntp> tiagoscd, onde tem um wiki definitivo pra placas de video da galera dos note ?
<sistematico> nntp: Velho, editar o menu do XFCE é muito achato.
<nntp> tiagoscd, vc ver a facilidade de instalar no fedora 17 minha ati... fiquei indignado com a cannonical por a galera pra ralar com o video
<xispirito> quem me chamou?
<sistematico> Item por Item..
<sistematico> Sai fora.
<nntp> sistematico, o blackbox eh assim tmb
<nntp> openbox quer dizer
<tiagoscd> nntp: o wiki da Valve pode ser um bom ponto de pesquisa para placas de vídeo
<tiagoscd> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<tiagoscd> por que indignado com a Canonical?
<tiagoscd> não entendi no caso
<tiagoscd> heheh
<nntp> deixa eu dar uma olhada nos meninos aqui
<nntp> tiagoscd, digo pela facilidade de instalar o video por outra distro
<xispirito> nntp: 0.0
<xispirito> assumiu assim agora é?
<sistematico> nntp: Mas prefiro ele mesmo, imbatível.
<nntp> sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<nntp> nossa
<nntp> olha ae
<nntp> coisa ridicula
<tiagoscd> nntp: realmente eu não entendi
<tiagoscd> dá pra fazer tudo pela central de programas
<sistematico> nntp: Velho, não tenho muita experiência porque não uso esses sistemas, mas pelo que eu vi, essas distros são as mais fáceis de configurar o vídeo e as que mais tem suporte tambem.
<nntp> tiagoscd, pois eh mudaram d+ isso ae
<nntp> tiagoscd, tipo antes era no jockey
<tiagoscd> mas o jockey existe ainda nntp
<tiagoscd> só está embutido nos Canais de software
<tiagoscd> última aba
<nntp> tiagoscd, nossa mudou d+ isso ae deu uma confundida na galera
<xispirito> sistematico: largou o FreeBSD?
<nntp> eu por exemplo larguei o 12.10 de lado
<tiagoscd> nntp: o que deu uma confundida na galera mesmo foi a AMD
<tiagoscd> que tirou suporte de várias placas no 12.10
<nntp> parti pro 12.04 que achei muito bom
<sistematico> xispirito: NUNCA!
<xispirito> =D
<sistematico> ~lucas@freebsd/lover/sistematico
<nntp> agora to de teste no fedora17 aqui to feliz d+ tmb
<xispirito> tá tá, não precisa das crendenciais
<tiagoscd> nntp: no fedora como funciona a instalação?
<sistematico> xispirito: Nem em sonho meu colega.
<xispirito> orráá
<nntp> tiagoscd, kernel headers e o driver
<xispirito> eu voltei pro meu lugar
<aletux> boa noite a todos!
<nntp> tiago olha que baba
<sistematico> Onde é o seu lugar?
<xispirito> Open
<nntp> yum install kernel-devel kernel-headers gcc gcc-c++
<nntp>  wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/amd-driver-installer-12-9-beta-x86.x86_64.zip
<aletux> olá
<nntp> unzip amd-driver-installer-12-9-beta-x86.x86_64.zip
<nntp> sh amd-driver-installer-12-9-beta-x86.x86_64.run
<tiagoscd> nntp: mas isso também dá pra fazer no Ubuntu man
<nntp> sh aticonfig --initial
<aletux> será que alguém pode ajudar com uma dúvida
<nntp> pra mim nao funfou assim nao
<aletux> ?
<nntp> faltam libs
<tiagoscd> nntp: qual sua placa de vídeo?
<nntp> a minha eu instalei legal agora quem ta tendo problema eh o fulanoano
<nntp> tiagoscd, minhas bombas eu to resolvendo uaehuea e ainda dou uma força pra galera quando dah
<nntp> aletux, qual o problema ?
<tiagoscd> nntp: sim, mas gostaria de saber o modelo da sua, pra apurar o que disse e descobrir qual foi o problema
<nntp> tiagoscd, a minha eh das faceis
<nntp> hd 6770 desktop
<nntp> eh uma msi twinfrozzr
<nntp> o foda eh isso ela eh uma recompilaçao de uma placa mais antiga
<nntp> a juniper
<nntp> da radeon
<nntp> ae que ta o problema
<tiagoscd> nntp: tanto no 12.10 quanto no 12.04
<tiagoscd> tem o pacote fglrx-experimental-X
<tiagoscd> que é o driver beta
<tiagoscd> ou seja
<nntp> tiagoscd, nao tinha na epoca isso ae nao
<tiagoscd> é só abrir a Central de programas e instalar
<xispirito> sistematico: pasmem, minha intel tem aceleração \o/
<nntp> olha o doce que ela tah agora
<tiagoscd> nntp: entendi.. só estou rebatendo seu argumento de que o Ubuntu é difícil de instalar placa de vídeo
<tiagoscd> é não
<tiagoscd> :P
<nntp> 8391 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1678.200 FPS
<nntp> 8633 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1726.600 FPS
<tiagoscd> mais fácil que no fedora inclusive, que teve que instalar os headers separado
<nntp> tiagoscd, eu to vendo muita gente aqui reclamando que nao instala as intel/nvidia e as ati novas
<nntp> tiagoscd, no ubuntu eu tive tmb
<tiagoscd> nntp: mas eu estou dizendo que com o driver beta da amd não precisa
<tiagoscd> ele já resolve as dependências sozinho na hora que clicar no botão Instalar
<xispirito> minha intel funcionou em linux e bsd sem conf nenhuma, dei sorte
<tiagoscd> mas agradeço por me informar
<tiagoscd> farei um post para ajudar estas pessoas com dificuldades
<tiagoscd> :-)
<xispirito> isto
<xispirito> qualquer coisa é só dizer: "com o xispirito, funciona"
<xispirito> isto dará motivação para continuar
<tiagoscd> uehauaheuehe
<FernandoBasso> Eu estou tendo problemas com unity, gnome, e até o kde em vários computadores diferentes. Uns funcionam bem, outros não... Ficam meio travando, ou funciona bem umas coisas e outras não. E todos computadores reazoavelmente bons.
<FernandoBasso> Até em um computador de um cliente, que -pediu pra instalar o ubuntu-, ficou todo estranho...
<nntp> fui ali pegar um cafe
<nntp> tiagoscd, entao eu acho que devia sim por um post legal sobre as placas compativeis
<tiagoscd> nntp: beleza, pode deixar que farei-o
<tiagoscd> :)
<nntp> tiagoscd, como instalar direito isso com foto e tals pros noob
<nntp> qq coisa tamos ae :)
<nntp> fulanoano, viu ae
<tiagoscd> nntp: beleza :D
<tiagoscd> apenas lembrando que daqui a pouco tem papo de buteco galera
<nntp> mesmo ?
<tiagoscd> edição extraordinária hoje
<nntp> pois eh
<tiagoscd> amanhã estaremos em viagem
<tiagoscd> heheh
<nntp> hoje ta eh cheiio de meninos aqui filha e sobrinhos eauhea ta brabo
<xispirito> nntp: aaa táá, isto explica tudo
<tiagoscd> heheheh
<nntp> xispirito, kkk nao eh mole nao viu
<xispirito> aqui de vez em quando vem a criançada tamém, mexem em tudo e pareçem ocupar todo o espaço disponível
<xispirito> e sempre olham para tela com aquela cara de pavor: "tiu, que é isto dae?"
<xispirito> é .. difícil
<nntp> xispirito, vo ali ajudar minha filha matar chefao e passar de fase aeuhaeuhea
<nntp> aehueahea
<xispirito> nntp: beleza =D
<nntp> vortei
<tiagoscd> Papo no ar :-) http://ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<xispirito> e dá para assistir sem flash?
<tiagoscd> xispirito: acho que não, hangout rola em flash
<tiagoscd> :/
<tiagoscd> devia ser em html 5
<xispirito> então isto ae tem o carimbaço dospapudo lá, não devia ser usado para open source
<Rafael_Neri> papo de buteco agora: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<Rafael_Neri> em comemoração a sexta-feira preta
<Rafael_Neri> kkkkkkkkkkkk, brincadeiras
<fulanoano> nntp, me desculpa, tive uma emergia, li tudo
<fulanoano> conclusão, to fudido?
<nntp> fulanoano, ta nao mano
<fulanoano> tava pensando em usar o mageia ou mint para ver se me livro desse erro, preciso de um sistema estavel
<fulanoano> ja tentei tudo que é solução, até o arch tava mais simples
<nntp> fulanoano, vamo lah
<nntp> sistema estavel
<nntp> 1o lugar fulanoano, a distro tem q ser estavel no aso ubuntu eh a 12.04
<nntp> fulanoano, se funciona no mint funciona no ubuntu e funciona em qualquer outro linux... mudam algumas coisas mas em tese tem que funcionar em qualquer linux pois eh tudo linux
<fulanoano> ....to lendo... só que a pessoa acaba perdendo novidades não?
<nntp> fulanoano, o que muda eh a facilidade de instalar
<nntp> fulanoano, vou te falar voce quer uma novidade que nao funciona ?
<fulanoano> qual?
<fulanoano> ops
<fulanoano> não
<fulanoano> eu entendo...
<nntp> fulanoano, eu prefiro a coisa ficar mais madura e ta funcionando sem bug e sem comprometer meu sistema do que usar uma coisa que pode ta sem funcionar direito ou comprometer minhas informaçoes
<fulanoano> o magia é baseado no mandriva, correto? isso quer dizer que ele usa rpm, correto?
<nntp> fulanoano, entao o novo no mundo da informatica nunca foi o bom
<fulanoano> entendo...
<fulanoano> eu tive um problema com o arch
<fulanoano> por isso sai dele
<nntp> fulanoano, eu nunca usei mageia mas acho que eh isso sim..
<fulanoano> no caso do arch ele mudou todo o sistema de rc.conf, rc.local.... e ta usando o systemed
<nntp> fulanoano, entao isso ae eh uma coisa que o debian fez tmb
<fulanoano> debian é atrasadão !
<fulanoano> ja usei! xD
<nntp> fulanoano, eu nao acho nao
<fulanoano> eu to ponderando entre testar o mageia ou voltar no ubuntu
<nntp> fulanoano, inclusive o ubuntu o mint sao baseados em debian
<xispirito> debian testing érazoávelmente atualizado
<xispirito> e bem mais estável que a tropa ae
<nntp> xispirito, ae que tah neh haha
<nntp> xispirito, qq eh a trazado qq eh uma coisa que funciona
<xispirito> o testing fica no meio eu diria =D
<sistematico> fulanoano: Se quer estabilidade, Instala o Debian, como o xispirito comentou, recomendo fortemente.
<xispirito> não tem firefox 20 .. mas não tem firefox 6, tem 10 o.0
<nntp> xispirito, qq o 20 faz que o 10 nao faz ?
<sistematico> 17
<sistematico> 10 não.
<xispirito> nntp: só quis ilustrar o quão atualizado é
<fulanoano> eu entendo, e adoro escutar a opinião...
<xispirito> sistematico: no debian testing era 10 =D
<nntp> cara eu quero sistema que rode tranquilo eu ainnda to testando qq eu vou usar de desktop
<nntp> passei pelo ubuntu gostei muito
<nntp> 12.04
<nntp> o 12.10 nao uso nao
<aletux> desejo aprender usar o debian
<nntp> debian 6 uso como servidor
<nntp> agora no meu desktop eu to de fedora17 eh lindo tmb
<sistematico> Aliás, nem o 6, nem o 10, nem o 17, nem o 20, porque o Debian não usa o FF no repositórios oficiais.
<sistematico> Me lembrei agora disso.
<xispirito> só muda a marca
<xispirito> iceweasel
<nntp> umhum
<fulanoano> até hoje a distro que mais gostei foi o arch, porem depois do problema que tive com eles e a irritação... até meu amigo que acompanhou o arch des dos inicio praticamente, desistiu dele
<xispirito> assim como o seamonkey, é iceape
<nntp> achei ice instavel
<aletux> oi
<aletux> olá
<nntp> oi
<fulanoano> oi
<aletux> alguém pode me dar dicas de apostila de debian
<xispirito> o foca linux é baseado no debian
<aletux> é
<aletux> ?wwwwwwwwwwwwww
<aletux> não sabia
<sistematico> fulanoano: Uso o Arch Linux desde 2007 mais ou menos, eu não compartilho dessa sua opinião.
<aletux> eu tenho o foca
<sistematico> maassss...
<nntp> qq aconteceu com o arch ?
<xispirito> aletux: fora isto, a documentação oficial é boa
<aletux> o arch tem central de programas?
<sistematico> nntp: Nada.
<sistematico> nntp: Pelo menos comigo.
<sistematico> aletux: O Arch por padrão não tem interface gráfica.
<nntp> flux ?/
<xispirito> eu usei arch um tempo, só que chega uma hora em que você quer algo mais, digamos, confiável
<fulanoano> estava usando o arch normalmente, até ele voltar o meu hd em 3 dias... outra vez ele começou a não conseguir gravar nada em partições fat32, e o ultimo foi a atualização do sistema arch, que lasco tudo ao ponto de ter que formatar, e quando foi tentar instalar de novo, mudaram toda a instalação.... =/ ai fiquei sem paciência
<sistematico> nntp: Pode instalar qualquer coisa nele, porem, ele vem sem.
<aletux> então nãos serve pra usuário comum
<aletux> o ahch
<aletux> ?
<fulanoano> com o arch eu aprendi muito sobre linux
<xispirito> aletux: precisa de um conheçimento razoável de linha de comando para começo
<fulanoano> e sou eternamente grato a isso..
<nntp> aletux, eh complicado pra quem nao tem experiencia
<fulanoano> fiz até questão de montar meu visual no openbox zerado
<fulanoano> mas tive muita dor de cabela
<sistematico> fulanoano: Arch é Rolling Release e Bleeding Edge, você comprou uma pera, achando que tinha sabor de maçã, aí num dá né amiguinho.
<sistematico> fulanoano: Arch é pra quem gosta de emoção, sem emoção vai de Ubuntu mesmo.
<xispirito> o bleeding edge que me dá medo =D
<fulanoano> eu entendo... mas foi recomendação de amigos mesmo
<fulanoano> eu gosto, problema é tempo que começeu a ficar curto mesmo
<fulanoano> faculdade consumindo até juizo
<nntp> sistematico, aeuhaeu eh eu ja vi isso ae
<fulanoano> um dia eu volto para o arch
<fulanoano> mas agora preciso de um funcional , que tenha meus drives
<nntp> sistematico, o tem uma versao do debian assim tmb eu to fora disso ae
<xispirito> patches? verificação de código? nada! empacota e toca nos repos
<nntp> to 2 vers antes
<nntp> tipo isso eh show pra quem quer sacanear tua vida
<nntp> aeuheauhea
<sistematico> Num adianta você pegar um avião e colocar no lago, pode até boiar, mas em determinado momento é óbvio que vai dar zebra.
<sistematico> :-\
<xispirito> lol
<xispirito> e se for avião anfíbio?
<sistematico> Quem não curte ler os manuais desiste de todas essas distros exóticas.
<xispirito> dai é algo meio tipo pato, voa e nada, mas faz os dois mal e porcamente o.0
<fulanoano> sistematico, fora ubuntu, qual distro você recomenda
<sistematico> A parada é difícil "por design".
<nntp> sistematico, nao recomenda ubuntu aeuhae
<sistematico> Jamais.
<sistematico> fulanoano: Debian, Fedora.
<xispirito> eu não tenho nada contra ubuntu, mas não recomendo ele depois de se passar pela fase inicial
<sistematico> fulanoano: Opinião pessoal, se você não curte debuggar a parada, fique com as grandes.
<fulanoano> entendo...
<xispirito> recomendo fortemente debian
<xispirito> na boa, é o linux, é o que há
<sistematico> fulanoano: Só assim terá a tão desejada "estabilidade" misteriosa que todos almejam.
<nntp> eu to tentando acabar com meu grilo do fedora se nao der eu vou tentar acabar meu grilo com o opensuse
<fulanoano> uhuehehueue
<nntp> aeuhaeuhae
<nntp> se nao der
<nntp> dae eu vou ficar no debina e por o bsd pra ficar enxendo o saco do sistematico
<sistematico> nntp: Em último caso tu instala o Caixa Mágica.
<xispirito> eu tive que iniciar um no OpenBSD, o sistematico vai iniciar um no Free
<xispirito> MUAHAHA, sente o drama
<nntp> crunchbang! eh legal
<nntp> aeuhaeuhaeuhae
<nntp> unico linux que eu recomendo crunchbang
<nntp> aeuheauhae
<xispirito> ahuheahu
<nntp> kernel 2.6
<nntp> super estavel
<nntp> leve
<sistematico> Que é outra mintirinha né?
<nntp> openbox
<nntp> show
<nntp> kkk
<fulanoano> crunchbang, ele é baseado no arch não?
<nntp> nao
<xispirito> credo, até o matuzalém debian estável já deve ser kernel 3.x
<nntp> debianlike
<sistematico> Deveria ter o codinome "Sérgio Mallandro" pra versão estável dele.
<nntp> kkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> cara eles atualizaram agora parece
<nntp> pra 3.2
<nntp> eu ja tinha saido dele
<xispirito> até slack deve ser kernel 3.x (MUAHA)
<nntp> mas eu adoro ele mesmo
<sistematico> O maluco colocou o OpenBox na parada e falou que era uma nova distro?
<sistematico> Sai fora meu..
<sistematico> :-|
<nntp> ele tem uns scriptz tmb
<nntp> aeuhueahea
<sistematico> nntp: Sou mais você do que um dev dessa distro.
<nntp> tipo ja instalar o pacotao
<fulanoano> ueheuheuheuhe
<nntp> kkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> nntp: Ah!
<nntp> sistematico, eh coisa de velho mano
<xispirito> sistematico: mas é isto dae, nova distro > puxa os pacotes todos de uma distro grande, toda a base e gerenciamento, instala uma interface e uns codecs, algumas confs prontas e voilá
<nntp> sistematico, saca aqueles malucos velhos do linux ? mas nao deram conta de virar guru ?
<sistematico> Pega o Ubuntu, instala o OpenBox, e tchan! Olha o CrunchBang aí!
<nntp> kkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> eh bem por ai so que o chrunch eh mais punk
<fulanoano> hueuehue
<nntp> ubuntu eh manha perto dele aeuhaeuhae
<sistematico> para com isso
<nntp> ele tu tem q por os itens no menu aeuhuea
<ptl> does anyone know where I can get the source for the kernel used in CuBox, with all patches applied and .config set?
<xispirito> eu estava namorando um tal crux, este é from scratch
<ptl> ops
<ptl> mal ae
<nntp> lol
<ptl> janela errada
<fulanoano> uehueuhe
<nntp> crux saiu de linha
<xispirito> ptl: eu sou dono de errar a janela
<nntp> ptl deu pra notar
<nntp> crux morreu noa ?
<xispirito> nntp: no site oficial, diz que está ativo
<xispirito> nntp: deve ter uns seis usuários e uns quatro devs tipo assim, mas vivo ainda
<nntp> xispirito, sim vi lah
<nntp> xispirito, nem
<xispirito> chroot /var/maintrack /bin/ksh
<xispirito> err
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-23
<fulanoano> to baixando o antigo ubuntu
<fulanoano> nntp, sabe alguem que use o mageia?
<paladinn> :)
<fulanoano1> to agor ano irc normals
<fulanoano1> finalmente usando um client
<fulanoano1> xD
<fulanoano> paladinn, que distro tu usas?
<paladinn> debian
<Aerolitus> saco ¬¬
<sistematico> http://goo.gl/HEdyg
<nntp> fulanoano, sei nao mano eu to de fedora
<fulanoano> sistematico, é teu desk?
<Aerolitus> sistematico: legal ára um netbook
<Aerolitus> #para
<Aerolitus> apesar de eu usar xterm mesmo em um netbook, as vezes é legal uns botões =D
<nntp> WYATT ERP BUTCH CASSIDY BAT MASTERSON
<nntp> hehe
<fulanoano> openbox e xterm
<fulanoano> xD
<fulanoano> já brinquei disso
<fulanoano> demora, mas com paciência você se diverti
<Aerolitus> fulanoano: eu brinco de xmonad e xterm
<Aerolitus> demora mais ainda, mas com persistencia você se diverte
<sistematico> É meu desk sim.
<sistematico> BTW, eu detesto xterm.
<Aerolitus> é que você detesta tudo que eu uso =D
<Aerolitus> uheauhaehu
<sistematico> é não
<Aerolitus> xterm, emacs, openbsd ..
<sistematico> Num gosto mesmo.
<Aerolitus> xmonad e etc
<Aerolitus> sistematico: não digo que é intencional, só um fato
<fulanoano> uhehuehueuhe
<sistematico> Aerolitus: xterm eu num curto porque o padrão dele é feio.
<Aerolitus> épara isto que inventaram .Xresources =D
<sistematico> Aí tem um monte de flag -bg, -fg, etc, etc...
<sistematico> Os outros já salvam e pronto.
<Aerolitus> ah, com flag é um saco, negócio é Xresources
<sistematico> Aerolitus: Ah, nem tenho idéia de como se usa o .Xresources.
<Aerolitus> XTerm*recurso: setting
<Aerolitus> por exemplo: XTerm*backgroundColor: #000000
<Aerolitus> e assim por diante
<sistematico> Clico com o botãozinho direito vou nas preferências e já era, bem no estilo Ubuntu.
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<Aerolitus> ah eu vou de unix style
<nntp> cara eu sou da epoca do etrem neh
<sistematico> E outra, o xterm aqui fica bugado e eu não sei resolver.
<Aerolitus> sistematico: deve ser coisas do utf8
<sistematico> Ele fica um espacinho antes de chegar no tint2.
<Aerolitus> aqui resolvi, no Xresources
<Aerolitus> ah, isto é do wm
<sistematico> Aerolitus: Unix Style não precisa ter cara de década de 80.
<nntp> eterm era a mesma merda
<Aerolitus> sistematico: mas eu gosto da década de oitenta =D
<nntp> na epoca nao tinha transparencia
<nntp> a transparencia era um fake do desktop
<nntp> do bg do desktop
<nntp> klkkk
<rsser> ai quem acreditou no conto do vigário da M$?
<nntp> ??
<nntp> to falando de eterm
<Aerolitus> qual rsser ? que ninguémm precisa de mais que 64k de ram?
<nntp> o cara me chega com m$ do vigario
<Aerolitus> eu não acreditei
<rsser> Falha da Microsoft permite ativar Windows 8 Pro com chave legítima, sem pagar
<rsser> essa dai
<rsser> brincadeira!
<nntp> dae voce foi lah e tentou rsser ?
<nntp> outra coisa
<nntp> esse post ae
<nntp> eu acho que eu dei uma olhada
<nntp> rsser e o serial eh linux nao sei oque de tal dessa procaria de windows
<nntp> kkk
<rsser> cara, é óbvio que o win 8  é um tiro no pé, assim eles querem manter a base de clientes.
<Aerolitus> quando me vi livre pela primeira vez dotal serial, me senti muito bem
<rsser> hehe, Aerolitus
<nntp> Aerolitus, cara nunca tive problema em hackear o windows
<nntp> Aerolitus, alias ateh os originais eu tirava pra por uma versao ultimate ou pro sempre feiz isso
<Aerolitus> nntp: a questão não é ter problema, é ter que fazer
<sistematico> uau
<Aerolitus> nunca concordei
<rsser> cara, eu vou deixar de vadiagem e nessas férias, vou rodar os jogos  que eu gosto no linux de qualquer jeito
<sistematico> :P
<rsser> o problema eh quando eu chego nos jogos que rodam sobre o dx11
<nntp> Aerolitus, a questao nao eh concordar eh assim que funciona
<rsser> o suporte linux ainda tá muito fraco
<rsser> dá muito pau
<Aerolitus> nntp: mas eu sou do contra
<sistematico> uhuhuuhuhuhuhu
<nntp> Aerolitus, eu sei
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> Eu já rodo os jogos que eu gosto no Linux.
<nntp> rsser suporte linux melhor do que o da microsoft
<sistematico> Um deles é o atc!
<rsser> nntp, linux não suporta dx11, o linux tá suportando os drivers da nvidia melhor
<rsser> teve uma parada de ganho de 300% no linux
<Aerolitus> mas em, dx11?
<rsser> não, Aerolitus
<nntp> ?
<rsser> ele não suporta o dx11, o wine que faz uma parada lah pra tentar rodar jogos que precisam do dx11, mas tudo é a base de hacks
<nntp> rsser
<nntp> compra um console meu
<Aerolitus> rsser: o caso é que eu não sei o que é dx11 =D
<rsser> nem, nntp
<rsser> o pc eh melhor
<nntp> nunca
<rsser> directx 11, Aerolitus
<rsser> api gráfica da microsoft
<Aerolitus> aaaa, a api vírus
<rsser> nntp, prefiro pc
<Aerolitus> eu já tive o desprazer
<sistematico> Direct X versão 11
<rsser> pra console não tem o blacklight retribution
<rsser> viciei no jogo
<rsser> isso, sistematico
<Aerolitus> dai todo dev do planeta se amarra a uma api propietária e só pode vender seu game para uma plataforma, fabuloso
<rsser> vamos ver se a coisa melhora com a valve vindo pro mundo livre
<Aerolitus> uma visão de mercado invejável
<Aerolitus> palmas!
<rsser> sim, Aerolitus
<rsser> mas é isso que acontece
<nntp> primeiro que sistema operacional nao foi feito pra jogo
<nntp> entao nao tem logica o que voce ta falando rsser
<rsser> nntp, sistema operacional é pra proposito geral
<nntp> pra mim vc ta sendo infantil
<rsser> não tem jeito
<Aerolitus> nntp: err .. os consoles rodam um SO =D
<rsser> Aerolitus, :)
<Aerolitus> a diferença maior está nbo hardware
<rsser> heeh, nntp
<rsser> hehe
<nntp> Aerolitus, eu sei mas nao especificamente pra rodar joguinho que nem o windwos
<rsser> cara, console me irrita a limitação
<Aerolitus> mas desintrelaçe jogo > windows, isto é coisa new wave de noventa para cima =D
<rsser> eu quero algo com proposito mais geral
<rsser> comprar console e ter desktop é rídiculo
<rsser> sou verde, nntp
<rsser> quero uma coisa só que rode tudo
<sistematico> eita
<rsser> nem que eu tenha que comprar o hardware mais caro
<nntp> bah
<sistematico> O cara é verde mano..
<Aerolitus> eu quero um carro que mergulhe, voe, anda sobre a água, plaine, ande no barro e na estrada
<rsser> heeh, sistematico
<rsser> isso, Aerolitus
<sistematico> Eu ando meio amarelinho, mas verde?
<rsser> hehe, sistematico
<rsser> um dia tu chega lá, sistematico
<nntp> nem vo discutir isos nao
 * rsser ri
<rsser> eu acho que deviamos caminhar pra solucoes de proposito geral seria brutalmente complexo criar tais paradas
<sistematico> Sinto a presença do xuxuco no ar..
<rsser> mas teriamos coisas que atenderiam melhor nossas necessidades
<nntp> acho que nao tem nem logica
<sistematico> Acho que ele está disfarçado em algum lugar aqui.
<rsser> nntp, por quê?
<rsser> justifique-se, nntp
<Aerolitus> eu gosto de ferramentas específicas
<nntp> rsser, eu nao vou discutir com um cara no canal de linux usando windows
<nntp> isso pra mim eh incopetencia
<sistematico> uia
<rsser> hehe, nntp
<sistematico> alas
<rsser> Por que as pessoas não podem ser livre para escolher o que querem usar, nntp?
<Aerolitus> aliás, a lógica de lá e esta, você tem o gravador lá mais usado, ele grava mídia, converte, toca vídeo/áudio, faz isso aquilo e aquilo outro
<rsser> tá, tá, seus enjoados!
<rsser> hehehe
<Aerolitus> o firewall é antivírus, antitrojan, scanner e isso e aquilo
<nntp> kkkk
<nntp> e nao funciona
<rsser> bem dito, nntp
<Aerolitus> ora, para mim um firewall é um firewall
<Aerolitus> ele filtra pacotes, ponto
<rsser> são soluções específicas que não sao eficientes!
<nntp> pra mim o sistema operacional tinha que funcionar pra isso tmb
<nntp> nao soh pra joguinho
<nntp> e pra cerebro de azeitona apertar botao next
<nntp> next
<nntp> next
<rsser> nntp, mas o que eu disse? Eu quero algo mais de proposito geral. Tem que rodar "tudo"
<nntp> next
<nntp> next
<nntp> rsser, pro teu perfil nao tem
<nntp> agora pro perfil do sistematico ja tem
<rsser2> nntp: dá um ctp info
<rsser2> no rsser2
<Aerolitus> o Unix se chama Unix e é tudo separado, o Windows se chama Windows e é todo fechado ..
<rsser2> feliz?
<Aerolitus> err
<nntp> o linux tinha que acabar com esse lance de boot pendriver
<Aerolitus> o Multixs era monotarefa lol
<Aerolitus> #multics
<nntp> era
<nntp> aeuhuaeh
<nntp> e o minix ?
<nntp> ja usou minix ?
<Aerolitus> pior que testei
<Aerolitus> em vm
<rsser> por quê, nntp?
<nntp> eu tomei os comp da facul uma vez com minix
<rsser> nntp, é o meu note
<rsser> ele roda ubuntu
<rsser> eu uso ele pra testes
<rsser> qdo adquirir meu tablet eu vou tentar por o ubuntu nele
<sistematico> O que você testa?
<rsser> tava vendo alguns hacks pra isso
<nntp> ubuntu
<rsser> sistematico, alguns joguinhos
<nntp> to falando que o negocio dele eh ps3
<nntp> alias ele tem mais cara de xbox neh
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> rsser: Se usa o PC só pra jogar, talvez seja melhor engordar a vaca mesmo.
 * rsser2 notebook Dell Inspiron Intel Core i7 2640M 6 GB 1GB
<nntp> kkk e quer falar mal do linux
<rsser> ei, nntp
<nntp> tem um supercomputador
<rsser> longe de mim querer falar mal do linux
<nntp> nao sabe usar o computador
<rsser2> ah nada
<nntp> kkk
<rsser2> que super computador o quê?
<Aerolitus> enquanto você tem um i7, com seis de ram e usa para rodar porcaria, tem pessoa neste país que nem acesso a informação tem o.0
<sistematico> rsser: Mas você está alimentando a vaca?
<nntp> rsser2 vc nao sabe entao o qq eh computador
<rsser2> um super computador foi o que eu vi num video de um evento em PE
<rsser2> a máquina custa 12000 reais
<sistematico> rsser2: Acho que você não tá dando comida pra ela direitinho: http://goo.gl/83KBp
<sistematico> Será?
<Aerolitus> é, feito intencionalmente ruim e pesado, para vender estas coisas a gamers =D
<nntp> rsser quando eu comprei meu primeiro computador nem a nasa tinha um q nem o seu
<nntp> lol
<rsser2> 12k é gorgeta pra filho do eike, aí rola comprar paradas dessas
<sistematico> Máquina é Alienware ou o Blade da Razer.
<sistematico> Um alienware simplesinho que eu vi aqui tá 16k
<rsser2> eu não tenho hardware da alienware
<sistematico> :-|
<nntp> tem uns x5 power tmb
<rsser> mas qual é o mal de ter procs i7, nntp?
<sistematico> rsser2: Já que gosta tanto de jogos, eu no seu lugar compraria o Blade.
<rsser> não entendo
<rsser> meu pc é um i7, tb
<nntp> sistematico, falou uma vez aqui
<sistematico> Afinal o PC foi realmente feito pra isso.
<nntp> quanto melhor o computador
<nntp> nao lembro o resto
<rsser> meu pc antigo era um amd dual core x64 bits de 2,0ghz
<sistematico> rsser: Tem mal nenhum, o negócio e que tu pagaria mais barato e teria uma máquina superior :)
<Aerolitus> eu lembro, quanto mmelhor a máquina, mais burro o user
<Aerolitus> irráá
<paladinn> eu tinha um duron
<sistematico> Eu acho né.
<rsser> sistematico, exemplo?
<nntp> isso mesmo
<sistematico> rsser: Falei 10x, Blade da Razer.
<nntp>  eu lembro, quanto mmelhor a máquina, mais burro o use
<rsser> console, eu realmente não quero!
<paladinn> boa nntp
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<rsser> legal, sistematico => http://www.nominedeus.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/RazorBlade.jpg
<rsser> LOL
<rsser2> hehe
<Aerolitus> e realmete,há uma estranha relação entre potncia de hardware e coeficiente intelectual, para menos
<rsser2> o sistematico tá de sacanagem comigo
<Aerolitus> como se o poder de processamento compensasse a burrice
<sistematico> rsser2: Acho que fica mais barato que esse que você tem.
<sistematico> Acho né.
<rsser> ok, que você acha. Mas você se enganou, pois gastei 700 dolares no conjunto.
<nntp> ai ai
<Aerolitus> ninguém falou em preço, mas em poder de processamento
<Aerolitus> pareçe que a teoria se confirrma =D
<rsser> 3:07] <sistematico> rsser2: Acho que fica mais barato que esse que você tem.
<rsser> Aerolitus, pare de julgar as pessoas
<Aerolitus> eu não julgo, eu vejo padrões
<rsser> ah, então faça uma pesquisa mais ampla de campo, diserte sua tese primeiro e publique-a
<rsser> disserte*
<Aerolitus> mas eu sou open source, gosto de discutir publicamente =D
<nntp> lol
<rsser> uai, que irônia!
<rsser> hehe
<Aerolitus> aos poucos descurbo que em meio ao que pareçe caos, há uma ordem implícita
<Aerolitus> e tudo funciona maravilhosamente, apesar de pareçer quebrado aos elementos inseridos
<rsser> :o
<rsser> isso aqui não rola.
<rsser> os pedaços não fazem o todo
<rsser> se não houver o elemento coesivo:  a harmonia
<Aerolitus> é .. eu sou feito de células agrupadas .. se você não é, dai eu desconheço
<Aerolitus> tem harmonia, só que as vezes ela está além do horizonte intelectual
<Aerolitus> é como se eu quisesse lhe expliocar a quarta dimensão =D
<rsser> sistematico, eu não entendi seu argumento, pois eu vi uma config exatamente igual do razor blade e do xps da dell. E o último é a metade do preço do razor blade.
<rsser> http://www.viddler.com/v/1342cdb4 => 2800 dolares
<rsser> xps por volta de 1299 dolares
<rsser> LoL
<rsser> claro em 2011
<nntp> esse japa parece o brucelee aeuhaeuhae
<Rudolf> nntp: então não é japa, é china
<Aerolitus> lol, se chamasse o bruce lee de japa ele te dava uns cascudo acho
<sistematico> Seguinte!
<sistematico> Alguem me ajuda?
<sistematico> Isso é um clássico aqui no canal.
<sistematico> Alguem conhece alguem cliente de e-mail em GTK, parecido com o Geary?
<rsser2> cascudos, Aerolitus ?
<rsser2> ele daria só uma voadora!
<Aerolitus> sistematico: tem o claws
<rsser2> chineses e japoneses não se dão muito bem desde do inicio
<sistematico> Aerolitus: Credo.
<Aerolitus> é meio thunderbird, só mais leve
<sistematico> Aerolitus: Conheço já, proximo!
<nntp>  o brucelee eh o que ?
<nntp> era
<Aerolitus> nntp: chines
<rsser2> chinês
<nntp> entaoe ele parece mesmo o brucelee o japs
<nntp> e esse comp eh lindo!
<nntp> 100x melhor que um dell
<rsser2> Rudolf: manda o link aí, deixe-me ver aquela parada do terminal
<rsser2> ah lembrei o link tá no meu memo
<sistematico> Olha, Claws, Evolution, Thunderbird, Postler eu já usei.
<sistematico> E o Geary, claro.
<Rudolf> rsser2: que link?
<Aerolitus> eu ainda não parei para aprender mutt
<Aerolitus> aha, está na hora
<rsser2> eu gosto da integração a taskbar dos clientes de e-mails. Porque eles notificam assim que chega um e-mail poupando lhe o tempo de ter que verificar sua conta.
<rsser2> a parada do utf-8
<rsser2> mas já achei aqui
<sistematico> Aerolitus: Usei o mutt quase um ano, MUITO bom, só que eu troquei ele pelo sup, acho bem legal.
<Aerolitus> sistematico: vou ver este sup
<sistematico> Cronos II, pense num cliente de e-mail horroroso.
<sistematico> Dá até remorso ler e-mail nisso :-|
<sistematico> gizuis
<Aerolitus> aé o nome dá uma depressão
<Aerolitus> #até
<sistematico> Horrível, não instalem nem se o developer dele pagar vocês.
<rsser2> Rudolf, consegui visualizar todos os codes do utf-8 demo.txt no nano
<rsser2> e no vi
<sistematico> Já o Sylpheed é razoável :)
<rsser2> agora vou echoá-lo no terminal
<rsser2> meu terminal usa  utf8
<rsser2> wow
<sistematico> Notícias que vão mudar o mundo?
<rsser2> essa aqui vai, sistematico  ==> Físicos "fazem" luz viajar com velocidade infinita ==> http://www.inovacaotecnologica.com.br/noticias/noticia.php?artigo=luz-viaja-velocidade-infinita&id=010110121122
<sistematico> Aí, era essa notícia que eu esperava de você.
<Aerolitus> e o que é infinito?
<Aerolitus> melhor: como contar algo infinito?
<sistematico> Bom que eu nem preciso de RSS, eu pergunto, o rsser2 manda o link, eu "extraio" a matéria e coloco no meu site.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuh
<rsser2> hehe, sistematico
<rsser2> você quer matéria pro seu site?
<sistematico> rsser2: Claro!
<rsser2> ah seja replicador do sciencedaily.com
<rsser2> todo dia tem coisa nova
<Aerolitus> preciso entrar em contato com estes cinetistas
<Aerolitus> para que eles me expliquem como contar algo infinito
<rsser2> leia a matéria, Aerolitus
<rsser2> eles explicam lá o que eles querem dizer com velocidade infinita
<nntp> sera que eu colocom um modem com tv digital pra rodar no linux aeuhaeu
<nntp> vamo ver aqui
<rsser2> sistematico: só não esqueça de informar a fonte, para não dar dor de cabeça mais tarde
<Aerolitus> não é infinito, só não há meio de medir
<rsser2> eita, Aerolitus
<rsser2> eu acho que você não entendeu o ponto de vista deles
<Aerolitus> tudo bem, chegaram a um meio de fazer a luz viajar sem perdas, sem reflexos e obstáculos, ela vai muito, muito rápido .. mas infinito?
<Aerolitus> não, nossa matemática só não tem meios de medir
<Aerolitus> é claro que temj limite
<Aerolitus> #tem
<sistematico> http://archive.xfce.org/src/apps
<sistematico> Tem muito app legal aqui.
<rsser2> Aerolitus: eu sou burro demais pra explicar isso. Mas eu entendi assim: usando apenas números naturais, conte de 1 até o infinito. Você pode atingir o infinito? Segundo a teoria de relatividade de  Einstein nada pode viajar com velocidade superior a da luz. Assim como o infinito é inatingível por você, que conta os números, a velocidade da luz é inatingível pela matéria.
<rsser2> assim, a velocidade da luz seria o infinito.
<rsser2> quero dizer, a medida da velocidade da luz, seria infinitamente alta
<Aerolitus> não é porque eu não tenho meio de atingir que é infinito
<rsser2> s/ alta
<Aerolitus> então umbilhão de dólares é infinito?
<nntp> interna
<Aerolitus> haehuaehu
<rsser2> para um pessoa que não consegue atingi-lo, sim
<Aerolitus> rsser2: lorota
<Aerolitus> se eu tenho duas laranjas, três é infinito?
<Aerolitus> lol
<Aerolitus> detalhe, cortaram o pé de laranja
<rsser2> tente fazer um bilhão,  ganhando 0,5 centavos por dia.
<rsser2> hehee
<sistematico> Velocidade da luz não é infinita.
<Aerolitus> rsser2: simplesmente sem lógica esta afiormação
<rsser2> é fato, infinito não pode ser atingido
<sistematico> E por incrível que pareça, ela foi medida, e bem medida.
<rsser2> a velocidade da luz pode ser atingida pela matéria?
<rsser2> eu não vi
<rsser2> ou li isso
<Aerolitus> em teoria, com propulsão suficiente, pode =D
<rsser2> ahaha
<sistematico> 299 792 458 metros por segundo.
<sistematico> tchan!
<rsser2> só no mundo dos trekkers, Aerolitus
<rsser2> LOL
<Aerolitus> só que é complexo, propulsã = mais peso = necessidade de mais propulsão ..
<sistematico> rsser2: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Velocidade_da_luz
<sistematico> Tchan!
<Aerolitus> rsser2: não, é só que não dispomos de uma propulsão suficientemente potente
<rsser2> Einstein diz que se a matéria alcançasse a velocidade da luz, a aceleração seria extremamente dificil.
<Aerolitus> isto não quer dizer que seja "inatingóível"
<rsser2> blah, Aerolitus
<Aerolitus> o ser humano tem a tendncia de pensar que se ele não consegue, é impossível
<rsser2> einstein tá errado então
<Rudolf> rsser2: http://www.lolhehehe.com/117171/5a-x-1-42.html
<Aerolitus> rsser2: claro que seria difícil, quanto mais acelero, mais difíl se torna acalerar mais
<rsser2> m = m0/sqrt(1/(v^2-c^2))
<Aerolitus> só depende da propulsão =D
<rsser2> hehe
<rsser2> nenhum das propulsoes que já vi tem possibilidade de elevar a velocidade para a da luz
<Aerolitus> imagine que se consiga um meio de deslocar o ar a frente do veículo criando vaco, e este vaco lhe sugue ..
<rsser2> propulsao a plasma, ionica, por foguetes, etc
<rsser2> mas ae não é velocidade, Aerolitus
<rsser2> a nave pode estar parada e o espaco se dobrar
<Aerolitus> é, só muda a propulsão =D
<rsser2> eh o que os cientista querem fazer
<hatsurei> Olá pessoal estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 12.10 em um PC com geforce gt 520, porém mesmo usando os drivers fornecidos pelo ubuntu as janelas ficam com delay, qual sabe como resolver isso?
<rsser2> segundo eles poderiam viajar grandes distancias dobrando o espaco
<Aerolitus> quer dizer, quem olha de fora do veículo, vai me ver muito, muito rápido =D
<hatsurei> também tentei usar o driver que baixei do proprio site da geforce e da no mesmo
<hatsurei> usando distro com kde roda tranquilo
<hatsurei> alguém sabe como resolver isso, sera que é o compiz?
<rsser2> mas pra quem está na nave ela está parada
<nntp> Bus 001 Device 009: ID 19d2:0086 ONDA Communication S.p.A.
<Aerolitus> rsser2: mas a nave se mexeu
<rsser2> nntp: você desligou o suporte? o hatsurei  precisa de ajuda.
<Rudolf> nntp: ONDA?
<Rudolf> nntp: que zica é essa?
<Aerolitus> 3g
<Aerolitus> modem
<nntp> hehe
<rsser2> Rudolf: ?
<Rudolf> ah
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: verdade
<nntp> Rudolf, onda eh um modem da vivo aqui com tvc
<nntp> Rudolf, onda eh um modem da vivo aqui com tv
<nntp> queria rodar a tv
<Rudolf> heuheiuehieuhie
<rsser2> por wifi?
<Rudolf> ainda bem que não comprei
<rsser2> hehe
<hatsurei> eu já instalei varias distro e roda na boa, mas logo o ubuntu que eu quero nao ta funcionando
<Rudolf> rsser2: não, o modem possui chip de recepção de tv digital
<hatsurei> alguém por favor me ajuda ai
<rsser2> ah tah, Rudolf
<Rudolf> hatsurei: desabilitou o unity?
<hatsurei> Rudolf como desabilitar a unity?
<Aerolitus> não tenho nem ubuntu, nem nvidia nem compíz hatsurei, fico devendo =D
<rsser2> achei que era via web, pq seria uma piada de muito mal gosto ver tv digital pela net no brasil
<rsser2> com essa internet porca
<Rudolf> hatsurei: deve ter no google
<rsser2> Rudolf: entre no ubuntu-sc
<nntp> rsser, a minha da pra assistir fullhd
<Rudolf> hatsurei: não uso ubuntu, mas o pessoal por aqui faz isso quando tem problemas
<rsser2> deve ter algo lá
<Rudolf> rsser2: para?
<rsser2> sorry, Rudolf
<rsser2> era pro hatsurei
<hatsurei> Rudoft se eu desabilitar a unity eu vou usar que interface?
<rsser2> hatsurei: entre no ubuntu-sc
<rsser2> nossa  h  pra R
<rsser2> que diferença
<rsser2> tente o metacity --replace
<rsser2> ele existe ainda não é?
<Rudolf> nntp: http://colunistas.ig.com.br/obutecodanet/2012/10/23/a-garota-que-todos-pensavam-ser-fruto-do-photoshop/
<sistematico> Rudolf: /ignore nick!*@* all o cara vê que tá sendo ignorado?
<sistematico> Rudolf: /ignore nick!*@* all quiet o cara não vê que tá sendo ignorado, é isso?
<sistematico> No XChat.
<rsser2> Rudolf:  tempos dificeis?
<rsser2> hehe
<Rudolf> sistematico: não ve
<rsser2> sistematico: será que o Rudolf  tá em tempos dificeis?
<rsser2> LOL
<nntp> kk
<rsser2> ai tem que passar essa pro site nerd pra ter tirinhas do Rudolf
<nntp> Rudolf, essa da pra muntar em cima q nem uma egua pocoto
<Rudolf> rsser2: que tempos dificei cabaço
<nntp> Rudolf, dificil ateh chegar no ponto G dela
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> puxou a peixeira!
<sistematico> Se segura malandro!
<rsser2> hehehe
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<Aerolitus> credoo \o/
 * rsser2 se esconde atrás do nntp pro sistematico não vê-lo
<nntp> rsser, sai encosto
<rsser2> hehe
<sistematico> rsser2: Quem fala o que quer, escuta o que não quer.
<sistematico> BTW
<rsser2> hehe
<rsser2> mas é que tu puxou a peixeira
<rsser2> fiquei com medo
<rsser2> hehe
<sistematico> Falei "puxou" não falei "puxei".
<sistematico> Ler bem é essencial.
<rsser2> ok
<Aerolitus> K.O
<Aerolitus> flawless victory
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<rsser2> mas é que toh no issir, olha como li
<rsser2> 3:50 < sistematico> puxou a peixeira!
<nntp>  
<nntp> Resposta Equipe Vivoblog
<nntp> Daniel,
<nntp> Vc tem razão. A TV Digital não funciona no Mac!
<nntp> abs
<nntp> claudia
<rsser2> não tem as paradas dos <>
<Aerolitus> issir?
<rsser2> ah saida aqui é 23:50  sistematico puxou a peixeira!
<rsser2> e ainda dá a hora
<rsser2> vai ter B.O.
<rsser2> LOL
<rsser2> irssi*
<Aerolitus> eu também estou no irsssi e tem os <>
<rsser2> eita vou ter que tirar a SS
<rsser2> pra provar como está aqui?
<Aerolitus> se não tem, não tem =D
<Aerolitus> mas aqui tem
<rsser2> http://postimage.org/image/81ql0rznf/
<rsser2> ficou engraçado aqui
<Aerolitus> tem, só está preto
<sistematico> Isso que eu ia falar.
<Aerolitus> aliás, como que você consegue ler nisto dae?
<Aerolitus> verde, quase transparente com um browser no fundo
<Aerolitus> já me deu dor de cabeça só de olhar
<rsser2> olha como ficou a fala do sistematico
<rsser2> http://postimage.org/image/rh5ho5e75/
<rsser2> hehe
<rsser2> sistematico puxou a peixeira
<rsser2> LOL
<rsser2> sistematico: pronto, provei que tu puxou a peixeira
<sistematico> Num tenho culpa do seu cliente estar ilegível.
<rsser2> Aerolitus: normal
<sistematico> BTW, se não sabe configurar o irssi use o Xchat :|
<rsser2> a preguiça não deixa
<rsser2> deixe-me com o irssi, por favor!
<nntp> vo usar o bitchX
<Aerolitus> tiraram o bitcjX do ports no OpenBSD =(
<rsser2> eu queria usar aquela parada que você coloca apenas uma linha na tela
<nntp> era legal d+
<rsser2> mas fiquei com preguiça de pesquisar
<sistematico> Eu adoro o Weechat, mas eu não uso ele no X, não achei sentido em usa-lo, porem, no console eu só uso ele, mas isso é uma questão de gosto.
<rsser2> já usei vários clientes de irc
<sistematico> Aliás, tem 1 motivo pra usar o Weechat ou qualquer outro cliente modo texto no X, se for usado em conjunto com o tmux você pode dar detach.
<Aerolitus> aqui acho que não muda mais: http://imagebin.org/236882
<rsser2> gostei mais do mirc por causa do seu suporte a scripts tcl
<sistematico> Bah.
<sistematico> rsser2: Você é profundamente apaixonado no Windows mesmo heim velho?
<sistematico> uhuhuhuh
<nntp> mmm essa tv funfa no linux nao
<rsser2> eu tinha mtos addon atingos
<rsser2> antigos*
<rsser2> hehe, sistematico
<rsser2> não é isso.
<sistematico> rsser2: No Natal pode deixar que a Melinda traz o peru pro c.
<sistematico> Ela faz questão de vir em pessoa.
<Aerolitus> 0.0
<Aerolitus> melinda nãoo é um travecop0or acaso?
<Aerolitus> porque vai trazer o peru, pessoalmente
<Aerolitus> 0.0
<sistematico> Aerolitus: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melinda_Gates
<sistematico> Estude minino!
<nntp> porém avisam que a Tv digital só funciona no windows.
<rsser2> que bagaceira ==> http://saynsumthn.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/melindagates.jpg
<rsser2> hehe
<rsser2> eu não quero, sistematico
<Aerolitus> sistematico: não é do meu interesse
<rsser2> vou ter pesadelos por um bom tempo
<Aerolitus> ela tem cara de ... melhor ficar quieto
<Aerolitus> antes do kick
<rsser2> poxa, o tio bill nem com toda grana que ele tem conseguiu arranjar coisa melhor. Passou o tempo dele ter feito o upgrade!
<rsser2> deve ter dado operação ilegal no sistema!
<nntp> bunitinho e ordinarioo http://www.internetbandalarga3g.com.br/index.php/zte-mf645/zte-mf645-tv-ubuntu
<rsser2> hehee
<nntp> serah que funfa no wine ?
<nntp> aeuhea
<nntp> eu tenho 5 modems 3g llol
<rsser2> ZTE?
<sistematico> nntp: Usei esse lixo um tempão.
<nntp> esse eh zte
<rsser2> isso não é from china?
<nntp> sistematico, funfa tv no linux???
<rsser2> ah nntp eu tenho birra do ZTE
<rsser2> eu tenho um modem zte
<nntp> nada zte funfa legal
<rsser2> da oi aqui
<Aerolitus> eu uso de modem um nokia da antiga, 6120 classic
<sistematico> nntp: Escrevi um artigo de como usa-lo com o usb_modeswitch e tal..
<sistematico> nntp: Consegui não.
<nntp> sistematico, tv vira noa
<rsser2> sistematico: mande o link
<Aerolitus> muito melhor que estes onda da vida
<nntp> eu ja usei modemswitch
<nntp> wvdial
<sistematico> nntp: Ouvi relato de uns maluco que fizeram funcionar com o MythTV, mas na época nem me interessei.
<nntp> boto feh nao
<sistematico> rsser2: Pra que?
<rsser2> pra eu ler
<nntp> nem acha o chip de tv nos list que eu to danod aqui
<sistematico> oxi, oxi, oxi..
<Aerolitus> dá para fazer, mas vai ter que descer ao submundo, dbus, mexer com policy.conf e etc
<Aerolitus> e dá-lhe xml pra cá e para lá
<rsser2> eu não consegui fazer rodar a parada desses medias centers da vida
<nntp> melhor eu ligar a placa de video pixel view aqui e tentnar a sorte com a cripto da tv a acabo fullhd
<rsser2> como rodney mackay diria: 'too many rules'
<nntp> a gvt tem um lance q eh gozado
<Aerolitus> umolançe gozado
<Aerolitus> heaeueauhauhauha
<nntp> ela nao deixa voce ligar o sinal dela num gravador de dvd por exemplo ou de uma placa de captura
<nntp> hehe
<Aerolitus> astia da zona tem também
<nntp> hehehe
<nntp> ondas
<nntp> ^^
<rsser2> hã?
<rsser2> nntp: ?
<rsser2> it doesn't really make sense
<nntp> Mouse [A4TECH sistematico :)
<rsser2> cara, toh sem wallpaper decente no lin
<rsser2> xô vê
<sistematico> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.arch.brazil/2327 essa é a discussão que me moveu a escrever o Wiki na época.
<nntp> rsser, tem gravadora de dvd de mesa
<rsser2> ok, sistematico
<rsser2> não, nntp
<sistematico> Porem o Wiki da Arch Linux - BR foi desativado, talvez ainda tenha no Internet Archive.
<nntp> rsser, eu tenho eh isso que to falando
<rsser2> eu aboli, nntp, tudo quanto é recursos de hardware que envolvem discos opticos
<rsser2> essa tech pra mim morreu
<rsser2> o lance são hds, hds e hds
<rsser2> arrays dah vida
<rsser2> NAS
<Aerolitus> uma coisa que nunca tentei, será que dá para fazer dd para mais de um gravador de dvd ao mesmo tempo?
<rsser2> acesso imediato a informacao
<rsser2> sistematico: valeu
<Aerolitus> tipo se tenho umaiso e quero queimar dois discos ao mesmo tempo, tendo dois gravadores ..
<nntp> sistematico, pois eh mas nada de tv
<nntp> sistematico, pra rodar modem eu quero nao isso eu faço com wifi do meu android mais pratico
<nntp> ou mesmo usb ele faz interfazer usblan
<Aerolitus> no nokia velho aqui eu seleciono pc suite e ele vira modem aha
<Aerolitus> dá até para atacar de minicom
<nntp> hehe funfa tmb
<Aerolitus> ATZXXX .. irráá
<nntp> eu uso pra da uma sacada no firewall de vez em quando
<nntp> wvdial
<Rudolf> nntp: amem
<nntp> hehe
<sistematico> http://forum.archlinux-br.org/viewtopic.php?id=1556
<sistematico> Arch Linux e Ubuntu, shame total #)
<rsser2> nossa quanta coisa pra atualizar aqui
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<Aerolitus> cara, o tal mf626 me deu uma dor nos ovo para funcionar
<Aerolitus> e era para cliente, com pressa
<nntp> cara tem pl de rede que vira isso nao neh
<nntp> eu tenho um desse ae tmb
<nntp> deixa eu contar aqui
<nntp> um italiano
<nntp> onda mesmo
<nntp> msa 190up
<nntp> esse eh o melhor
<nntp> um do q o c falou Aerolitus
<sistematico> é...
<sistematico> Vou trabalhar no meu site.
<nntp> um hauawei e156b
<nntp> putz to ficando cego
<sistematico> Mais tarde eu volto, um abraço pra vocês, desculpem a brincadeira(muitas vezes de mal gosto).
<nntp> vlw sistematico
<nntp> mm tem mais um nao to achando ele
<nntp> aeuhae
<Aerolitus> nntp: é .. tem uns que são de se matar
<nntp> as coisas aqui vao pro limbo
<nntp> Aerolitus, da mais trabalho
<nntp> Aerolitus, tudo que eh encrenca vem pra minha mao parece ima
<nntp> so uso esses modems agora quando vou pra beira do rio eauhaue
<Aerolitus> uhahuaehuaeuh
<nntp> dae lanço um numa madeira de uns 5 metros pra cima
<nntp> divisa goias com mt
<nntp> araguaia
<nntp> dae pega um edge
<Aerolitus> tá mas na beira do rio não precisa internet =D
<Aerolitus> uma vez vi uma foto do stallman, na paria com um notebook no TTY 0.0
<Aerolitus> dai me caiu os butiá
<nntp> hehehe
<nntp> eu ja vi essa foto tmb
<Aerolitus> pra que vou querer um notebook na praia?
<nntp> tem sempre uma gatinha querendo ver um facebook e tals
<nntp> mandar um email baixar uma foto
<Aerolitus> auhaehu
<nntp> marcar uma trilha do gps
<nntp> escrever um artigo
<nntp> e por ai vai
<nntp> ;)
<Aerolitus> é .. eu prefiro sair sem nada, nem telefone
<nntp> pagar a contar sem ter que sair da praia
<nntp> eu fico 40 dias acampado don
<nntp> sem tecnologia ta maluco
<nntp> aeuhea
<Aerolitus> ah, dai sim
<Aerolitus> no meu casoeu moro a umas quadras de distancia
<nntp> ae sim
<nntp> duro eh a maresia
<Aerolitus> sim, enferruja tudo
<rsser> nntp, toh liberado pra voltar usar o mirc de novo?
<nntp> hehe
<nntp> vai fundo ue
<rsser> hehe
<nntp> eu de windows tu nem me ve por aqui
<nntp> tenho eh medo
<rsser> hehe
<nntp> extracted
<nntp> vanessa_socket.i686 : Simplify TCP/IP socket operations
<nntp>  Aerolitus
<Aerolitus> nntp: o.0
<rsser> ?
<insano> boa noite
<optimusprimem> nntp, teste
<Pedro_> boa noite
<Dane1> boa noite pessoal :)
<Guest39613> boa noite, queria saber o seguinte... tenho um core i7 com 8 gb de ram, queria saber se assim como no windows uso versao 64 bits no linux
<tiagoscd> Guest39613: sim, recomendo que use a versão amd64 :-)
<Guest39613> beleza valeu ai ;)
<Guest39613> ahh outra coisa, estou com windows instalado e ja criei uma partiçao a qual quero fazer a instalaçao do linux, se fizer a instalaçao nessa outra partição ele ja faz o dual boot de boa, ou tenho que configurar algo?
<Guest39613> ja fiz isso mas tem mto tempo rs ;D
<tiagoscd> Guest39613: ele faz o dual boot de boa :)
<Guest39613> showw, valeu man, boa noite
<xispirito> ei nntp
<xispirito> diz alguma coisa ae, com acentos
<xispirito> -.-
<tiagoscd> xispirito: áéçê
<tiagoscd> serve?
<xispirito> serve, pena que nao funciona
<nntp> xispirito,
<nntp> á
<nntp> é
<nntp> í
<nntp> ó
<nntp> ú
<nntp> ã
<nntp> ô
<nntp> ão
<nntp> !@#$%*(
<nntp> to aqui to ali
<nntp> nossa botei o gnome pra abrir todas minhas agendas agora ta ficando bacana haha sei aniversario de todo mundo kk
<tiagoscd> nntp: quero ver dar presente pra todo mundo agora :P
<nntp> Returning 117 events.
<tiagoscd> o povo fala que eu sou bot
<nntp>  <<<<THREAD>>>>   Getting events from Datas estelares ...
<nntp>       <<<<THREAD>>>>   Getting events from Fases da lua ...
<nntp>       <<<<THREAD>>>>   Getting events from Feriados brasileiros ...
<nntp>       <<<<THREAD>>>>   Getting events from Feriados de Goiânia ...
<nntp>       <<<<THREAD>>>>   Getting events from Friends' Birthdays ...
<nntp>       <<<<THREAD>>>>   Getting events from Previsão do tempo ...
<tiagoscd> mas vocês também não dormem né?
<nntp> hehe
<nntp> mas a gente nao eh bot
<nntp> lol
<tiagoscd> uheauhuaehu
<optimusprimem> kk
<nntp> lua cheia semana que vem haha
<nntp> gnome-shell-google-calendar
<nntp> legal
<tiagoscd> hehehehe
<nntp> e funfa no unity tmb
<nntp> :)
<tiagoscd> :D
<tiagoscd> bom, vou desligar as paradas aqui
<nntp> acho que vou dar uma ideia no morpheu ali saca hehe
<tiagoscd> arrumar a mochila pra viagem amanhã
<nntp> eu tmb tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> e descansar
<tiagoscd> nntp: heheheh
<nntp> ae cara eu nao dei dimdm pra vaquinha mas eu te desejo uma boa viagem e um sucesso de palestra
<nntp> :)
<tiagoscd> nntp: beleza, obrigado :-)
<nntp> eu e o xispirito tamo bolando um jeito ae de trocar os bitcoins pra poder depositar lah na proxima
<nntp> :)
<tiagoscd> hehehehe
<tiagoscd> tá certo
<tiagoscd> não se preocupe
<tiagoscd> e vamos que vamos
<tiagoscd> :)
<nntp> grava lah pra gente ver
<nntp> aqui do goias fica longe pra ir
<tiagoscd> pior é ter tempo, geralmente os eventos são tão agitados
<tiagoscd> que nem tempo de comer direito dá
<tiagoscd> a mvuelma pode confirmar o que digo
<tiagoscd> :-)
<nntp> bom entao sucesso pra vcs que seja divertido e produtivo! :) bons sonhos pros que ficam eu vou nessa hasta!
<xispirito> áááçççãããã
<xispirito> \o/
<xispirito> eeeeeeeeeebaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<optimusprimem> teste
<optimusprimem> teste
<mustafa> optimusprimem: teste2
<Bemlindo> olá ubunteros
<Bemlindo> Alguem aí usa a imprensora epson t25?
<rsser> 8GB 1600MHz DDR3 Non-ECC CL10 DIMM HyperX Blu, Standard 1024M X 64 Non-ECC 1600MHz 240-pin Unbuffered DIMM (DDR3, 1.425-1.575V, CL10, FBGA, Gold)
<rsser> o que quer dizer esse hyperX blu?
<rsser> ah tnc, eh soh um dissipador
<Fabio> Bom Dia
<Fabio> Alguem pode me ajuadar instalei ubuntu 12 meu mause é serial comum e nao reconhece nao funciona
<Tiago> glaera bom dia alguem ae pode me ajudar com o samba
<Tiago> ?
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia
<Tiago> galera seguinte eu tenho compartilhamento de arquivos que acesso pelo windows a um tempo atras
<Tiago> essa mesma máquina deu pau
<Tiago> ae tive q reinstalar samaba configurar usuários e senha
<Tiago> eu uso a opção valid users porém
<Tiago> quando eu digito a senha e o usuario no windows e mando salvar não fica mais salvo as senhas no wdinwos toda vez que vai acessar o compartilhamento tem q digitar senha
<Tiago> tenho mais 3 serves funcionando assim
<Tiago> e funciona de boa não sei se é o linux que tem q ativar algo ou sei la se é o windows mas ja removi as senhas salvas do windows
<Tiago> e tda vez que tento acessar o compartilhamento pede senha nunca fica salvo
<Tiago> Danniel-Lara pode da uma ajuda ae
<Danniel-Lara> Tiago:  esse samba é um PDC ou somente um compartilhamento sem dominio ?
<Tiago> compartilhamento sem dominio
<Tiago> eu instalei so para fazer bkp utilizando o cobian
<liox_> bom dia
<liox_> galera instalei o ubuntu server para servir arquivos com o samba e compartilhar impressora
<liox_> a principio funciona
<liox_> porem parece q a impressora depois de um tempo
<liox_> cai
<liox_> para de ser enxergada na rede
<liox_> eu compartilhei ela com o samba tb
<liox_> instalei o hplip e cups
<sistematico> Logs?
<liox_> sistematico: falou comigo?
<Guest11962> Bom dia!
<Rudolf> sistematico: http://vidadeprogramador.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/tirinha804.png
<Guest11962> Estou com problemas ao ver videos em navegadores
<Guest11962> alguem ai tem um dica pra me dar
<sistematico> Guest11962: Leia a documentação oficial.
<sistematico> Essa é a dica que eu posso te dar.
<Guest11962> encontro em pt no site
<tiagoscd> Guest11962: abra a Central de programas, procure por flashplugin
<tiagoscd> aí só instalar
<sistematico> Rudolf: Charset=Arial mode.
<sistematico> Vou fazer uma comunidade e vou convidar vocês meus ameguenhos.
<sistematico> Vocês vão?
<tiagoscd> sistematico: claro :)
<tiagoscd> se não for no orkut
<tiagoscd> heheh
<Guest11962> pra falar a verdade tenho o audio mas no navegador o audio e o video estão travando
<sistematico> tiagoscd: :D
<Guest11962> Orkut ai foi tenso
<Guest11962> rs
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Própria.
<tiagoscd> sistematico: heheeh
<sistematico> liox_: Cole os seus logs em algum lugar para que eu possa ver.
<tiagoscd> Guest11962: vídeo do youtube mesmo?
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Digo, comunidade própria, nada de Orkut, Facebook essas coisas.
<tiagoscd> sistematico: não veria problemas em participar :-)
<sistematico> :D
<sistematico> Já volto.
<Guest11962> Todo tipo de video que eu vejo no navegador em qualquer site esta ficando azul, rss e como o audio tipo que atrazado!
<tiagoscd> Guest11962: pera que tem um post no ubuntu-br-sc sobre isso
<tiagoscd> :)
<Guest11962> blz
<tiagoscd> Guest11962: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/corrigindo-problema-das-faces-azuis-youtube-ubuntu.html
<Guest11962> alguem ai sabe de algum programa ou plugin para baixar videos de LiveStream?
<tiagoscd> Guest11962: sei não
<Guest11962> como o DownloadHelper consigo baixa quase tudo pela net  menos os videos da liveStream
<liox_> pessoal existe algum gerenciamento remoto via interface tipo teamview vnc para linux?
<Rudolf> liox_: teamviewer funciona no linux
<Rudolf> liox_: vnc também
<omelete> aquele tomato ñ é app pra isso?
<Picolo> Bom dia a todos.
<xispirito> e ae, bom dia
<xispirito> alguém sabe se the art of unix programming tem versão português?
<xispirito> não está rolando de achar na web
<Rudolf> xispirito: não tem
<Rudolf> xispirito: houve tentativas
<Rudolf> xispirito: mas parece que não apareceu uma equipe guerreira o suficiente
<Rudolf> xispirito: diga-se de passagem tradução é um porre
<xispirito> ah não, vamos ter que consertar isto
<xispirito> é um clássico já
<Rudolf> xispirito: boa sorte
<Rudolf> xispirito: quem vai ler?
<xispirito> os novos que aparecerem
<Rudolf> xispirito: jura
<xispirito> juro =D
<Rudolf> xispirito: pessoal só tá preocupado com "meu X não aparece"
<Rudolf> xispirito: "tá com lag na janelinha"
<xispirito> Rudolf: sempre tem novos programadores e pessoal procurando o caminho
<Rudolf> xispirito: programadores novos precisam aprender ingles
<xispirito> precisam, mas este livro tem que ter versão pt-br
<xispirito> ele apresenta uma filosofia, não é simplesmenmte código, tem muito implícito
<optimusprimem> <Rudolf> xispirito: programadores novos precisam aprender ingles -- concordo
<optimusprimem> é um requisito
<kernel> ae
<nntp> hal o/
<nntp> boa tarde galera.. pessoal do bot... :)
<xispirito> não
<kernel> dale
<xispirito> cai?
<xispirito> http://www.outpost9.com/reference/jargon/jargon_45.html#SEC52
<xispirito> lol
<Galvao_> boa tarde
<optimusprimem> Galvao_: boa
<Galvao_> optimusprimen, ve se pode me ajudar.  tenho um note com o ubuntu particionado com windows. tenho uma conta adm que acessa a particao windows  e outra conta padrao que nao consegue acessar a particao, como faco?
<Thiago-Ghiote> ubuntu cada ano pior
<Galvao_> optimusprimem, ve se pode me ajudar.  tenho um note com o ubuntu particionado com windows. tenho uma conta adm que acessa a particao windows  e outra conta padrao que nao consegue acessar a particao, como faco?
<Thiago-Ghiote> instalei o 12.10 x64
<Thiago-Ghiote> extremamente pesado com pc foda
<Thiago-Ghiote> aff
<Thiago-Ghiote> só fâ boy mesmo pra defender
<Galvao_> thiago-Ghiote, o meu e um acer ao722 c-50, roda blz
<Galvao_> melhor que o windows
<Thiago-Ghiote> é mas a maioria ta criticando
<Thiago-Ghiote> só fã boy q defende
<xispirito> caracterize um pc foda
<Galvao_> sua configuracao qual e?
<Thiago-Ghiote> ubuntu entrou em decadencia apartir da v 11.04
<Thiago-Ghiote> amd phenom ii x6 8gb de memoria
<Thiago-Ghiote> 1 tera de hd seagate
<Galvao_> e de admirar mesmo
<Thiago-Ghiote> só espero uma coisa
<Thiago-Ghiote> q a versão 13.04
<xispirito> nãodefendo, pergunto
<Thiago-Ghiote> supere as verções 11.04,11.10,12.04.12.10
<Thiago-Ghiote> só isso
<Thiago-Ghiote> eu tenho pra mim q essa vai ser foda
<Thiago-Ghiote> até os icones vai mudar
<Thiago-Ghiote> ah sim
<Galvao_> a 12.10 pra mim ta legal
<Galvao_> nao gostei nenho desde o 11.04
<Thiago-Ghiote> tbm tenhu placa de video nvidia 9500 gt e uso 2 monitores
<Galvao_> mqais o 12..10 ta bom
<Thiago-Ghiote> vale a pena baixar o gnome remix ?
<Galvao_> vc intalou com conexao a intenet? na hora da instalacao
<Galvao_> eu gostei tgambem do linux mint
<Thiago-Ghiote> sim
<Galvao_> eu nao testei o gnome remix
<xispirit`> mas que inferno
<Thiago-Ghiote> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Galvao_> tem uma nova versao 14 do mint recem lancada
<Thiago-Ghiote> galvão
<Thiago-Ghiote> o q muda ? nessa v http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ ?
<Thiago-Ghiote> se eu baixar
<Thiago-Ghiote> ??
<Galvao_> nao testei nem sei
<Galvao_> essa ai deve ser um beta
<Galvao_> do 13.04
<Thiago-Ghiote> rsrs
<Thiago-Ghiote> 700 mb ?
<Thiago-Ghiote> beta ?
<Galvao_> sim
<Galvao_> pq nao?
<Thiago-Ghiote> vou baixar pra ve
<Galvao_> so testando
<Thiago-Ghiote> os novos icones ta lindo
<xispirito> você é precipitado, tira mil e uma conclusões de uma pergunta simples
<Aerolitus> lol, que isto
<xispirito> eu digitei aquilo faz uns trÇes minutos o.0
<xispirito> #três
<Thiago-Ghiote> quem é precipitado
<Thiago-Ghiote> ???
<Tiago> alguem ae
<Tiago> pode ajudar com o samba
<Tiago> ?
<xispirito> Thiago-Ghiote: você, já foi me malhando quando perguntei do pc foda
<Thiago-Ghiote> porra nenhuma
<xispirito> lol
<Galvao_> Tiago, so entendo de Rock
<Thiago-Ghiote> essa versão ta uma porcaria mesmo ta todo mundo reclado
<xispirito> e estressado
<Galvao_> brincadeira
<Thiago-Ghiote> só vcs fã boys
<xispirito> mas eu nem uso ubuntu
<Thiago-Ghiote> q não aceita
<Thiago-Ghiote> sei...
<xispirito> está vendo, você é precipitado
<Thiago-Ghiote> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fW1ozSkIEqk
<Tiago> Galvao_ hahahahahah
<Thiago-Ghiote> porra nenhuma ubuntu só prestou até a v 10.10
<Tiago> Galvao_ o kra sério preciso ver algumas coisa sobre o compartilhamento no linux para maquinas windows
<Tiago> acessar
<Thiago-Ghiote> depois dessa só decadencia
<Galvao_> eu to com o mesmo problema tiago
<Thiago-Ghiote> cala a boca otário
<Galvao_> Tiago
<xispirito> Thiago-Ghiote: eu usei lá pela versão 7/8, era legal
<xispirito> depois eu rumei a novos horizontes[
<Tiago> Galvao_ o meu problema é o seguinte kra meu compartilhamento funciona numa boa so que quando pedi o user e senha eu digito blz e coloco para o windows lembrar a senha
<Tiago> mas toda vez que reinicio o pc volta a pedir senha
<Tiago> tem outros servidores que estao configurado igual
<Tiago> e nao acontece isso
<Galvao_> eu nem posso te ajudar pq nao conheco
<xispirito> mas não seria um problema com o armazenamento de senhas no windows Thiago?
<Galvao_>   tenho um note com o ubuntu particionado com windows. tenho uma conta adm que acessa a particao windows  e outra conta padrao que nao consegue acessar a particao, como faco?
<Tiago> xispirito kra não é ja removi as senhas do widnows etc
<Tiago> xispirito eu fiz a mesma coisa nos outros servidores e funciona de boa
<xispirito> é .. eu não entendo bulufas de windows
<Tiago> xispirito bom isso pq eu nao entendo bulufas de linux
<Tiago> hehehehe
<Tiago> xispirito então nao tem alguma opção no linux que força para o usuario digitar a senha e user toda vez que for tenta acessar o compartilhamento
<xispirito> nas configurações do samba, talvez
<Tiago> sim mas eu comparei ja xispirito com a outra maquina as configurações do samba estao todas iguaiis
<xispirito> mas ele vai pedir senha, sempre, o problema está no seu sistema cliente, que não está gerenciando corretamente
<xispirito> e, convenhamos, não tem .conf para socorrer na janelinha
<Tiago> xispirito não é eu ja testei se eu remover as senhas dos compartilhamentos
<xispirito> dai é uma pena
<Tiago> xispirito quer q eu te passe como q tah
<xispirito> Tiago: não =D
<xispirito> mas passa ae para galera, o pessoal tem redes mistas com compartilhamento assim que nem o seu
<xispirito> eu só tenho Unices
<Galvao_> boa gtarde, fui
<xispirito> arre, preciso de uma tela maior ¬¬
<xispirito> alguém ai sabe se tem alguma placa offboard com saída para dois monitores que tenha driver opensource? tipo uma intel da vida o.0
<xispirito> está ficando difícil a situação
<xispirito> http://imagebin.org/236929
<[Orca]> eae pessoal
<kernel> quem é vivo sempre aparece
<kernel> hehehe
<Rudolf> [Orca]: welcome back
<[Orca]> aa
<[Orca]> kernel: pois é né? =P
<[Orca]> sentiram falta das minhas idiotisses? =)
<[Orca]> pessoal
<[Orca]> tava com uma curiosidade
<[Orca]> tem como restringir usuários do linux a tais horarios de internet?
<[Orca]> aa.
<[Orca]> cliente meu é estranho
<[Orca]> se eu ficar meio inativo ele cai =)
<Rudolf> [Orca]: como root você pode criar um crontab para retirar a rota, ou desabilitar o endereço, ou negar utilização do dispositivo de rede a um usuário (esse mais complexo)
<[Orca]> hmm.
<[Orca]> tem que ser feito com que programa? editor?
<Rudolf> [Orca]: ha!
<Rudolf> [Orca]: crontab -e
<[Orca]> aaa.
<delet> man crontab
<[Orca]> clientes... humph
<[Orca]> a
<[Orca]> rudolf: poderia me explicar?
<Rudolf> [Orca]: sobre?
<delet> [Orca] man crontab
<[Orca]> rudolf: cronstab
<[Orca]> hã?
<Rudolf> [Orca]: crontab voce coloca comandos que serão executado em um horário específico
<Rudolf> [Orca]: porxemplo
<Rudolf> 0       5       *       *       5       /usr/bin/find /home/rodolfo/Backups -atime +30 -exec rm -rf {} \;
<Rudolf> a meia noite e 5
<Rudolf> toda sexta feira
<Rudolf> eu procuro na pasta /home/rodolfo/Backups
<Rudolf> arquivos com mais de 30 dias
<Rudolf> e os removo
<[Orca]> hum.
<[Orca]> como ficaria mais
<[Orca]> ou menos na net?
<[Orca]> rudolf
<[Orca]> ?
<[Orca]> queria me divertir com o pessoal daqui de casa =P
<Rudolf> [Orca]: não sei, algo simples? 22 0 * * * /bin/ifconfig eth0 down
<[Orca]> humm.
<[Orca]> talvez.
<[Orca]> mas. posso fazer a edição com qual quer editor em modo root ou tem que ser com algum expecífico?
<[Orca]> hm.
<Rudolf> [Orca]: crontabe -e
<[Orca]> rudolf: ah. sim... no caso, e pra um usuario qual quer da maquina?
<Rudolf> [Orca]: o crontab sim
<Rudolf> [Orca]: o comando para ser repetido, depende se o usuário pode fazer isso
<Rudolf> [Orca]: no exemplo, o ifconfig só pode ser feito por root
<[Orca]> sim.
<[Orca]> um usuário seria como mais ou menos?
<[Orca]> em fim.
<[Orca]> .
<Rudolf> a mesma coisa
<Rudolf> o que muda é o que ele pode ou não colocar no crontab -e
<Ricardo_> Pessoal, preciso de uma ajuda para decidir qual "tipo" de Ubuntu baixar, se de 32 ou 64 bits. Isso depende das características/configurações do meu computar?
<Ricardo_> desculpem a pergunta, mas sou completamente leigo
<Ricardo_> Pessoal, preciso de uma ajuda para decidir qual "tipo" de Ubuntu baixar, se de 32 ou 64 bits. Isso depende das características/configurações do meu computar?
<Rudolf> Ricardo_: 64 bits somente se seu processador suportar
<Rudolf> Ricardo_: normalmente o indicado, para não ter problemas de instalação, é o 32-bits
<Ricardo_> ok. Obrigado, Rudolf.
<achf> boa tarde a todos!!!
<[Orca]> rudolf: aff caí
<[Orca]> perdi algo?
<Rudolf> nops
<[Orca]> rudolf: entao...
<[Orca]> em fim.
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<Rudolf> tarrrde
<unknow> alguém pode me ajudar?
<unknow> preciso saber se eu posso usar o meu so como servidor?
<unknow> oi
<Rudolf> unknow: o seu o qe?
<unknow> o meu sistema operacional
<Rudolf> unknow: depende do serviço
<unknow> quero que o meu so se torne um servidor de rede intranet
<Rudolf> unknow: você quer dizer gateway?
<unknow> sim
<Rudolf> unknow: assim sim
<unknow> mas tenho que ter o SO comum ou SERVIDOR
<Rudolf> unknow: qualquer um faz
<Rudolf> unknow: até windows XP pode compartilhar internet
<Rudolf> porcamente, mas pode
<crashoverride> oi
<Rafael_Cunha> boa tarde
<Rafael_Cunha> Gostaria de participar da equipe de tradução do ubuntu.
<Code_> oi alguem pode me tirar uma duvida?
<Code_> ??
<Spiga> fala galera
<Code_> Spiga ta ae?
<Spiga> sim
<Code_> cara to com um erro na instalaçao  do linux
<Spiga> qual erro
<Code_> eu vou instalar clico en instalar
<Code_> ai apareçe uma tela preta
<Spiga> alguma msg?
<Code_> escrito assim: "No Enough Memory To Load Specified Image"
<Spiga> so um momento code
<Code_> ta
<Spiga> to tendendo pessoal da manutenção jaj te ajudo
<crashoverride> caras, alguém ai pode me explicar pq q qdo eu uso o comando "apt-get dist-upgrade" e "apt-get update" e qdo reinicio para entrar novamente meu notebook para fica tudo preto e nada mais. ele fica como se estivesse travado...
<Code_> no ubuntu né
<crashoverride> uso o backtrack rodando num linux mint...
<Code_> aqui em casa de vez enquanto acontecia isso
<crashoverride> q a base é o ubuntu
<Code_> eu sei cara
<Code_> eu naoi consigo instalar o linux mint
<crashoverride> estou rodando a versão anterior pq não consigo fazer esssa
<Code_> apareçe No Enough Memory To Load Specified Image
<crashoverride> e qdo tento instalar a versão atual q eu baixei do site do backtrack, não instala no meu note...
<Code_> aqui tbm
<Code_> alguem ae pode em ajudar?
<Code_> alguem?
<Code_> alguem ae pode ajudar?
<Code_> alguemmm?
<Code_> ninguem responde nada
<Spiga> pronto
<Spiga> voltei
<Spiga> Code_: tenta instalar com config de compatibilidade
<Spiga> rodar modo de compatibilidade
<Spiga> nopci=off noapci=off
<Spiga> aquelas coisas nao lembro muito bem
<Spiga> 24290emi
<Spiga> maldito nickserv
<Code_> alguem?
<Code_> alguem me ajuda?
<majin> eae :)
<majin> volto mais tarde bjundas
<cristina> olá. é possível instalar ubuntu sem o cd?
<Spiga> cristina: sim pelo pendrive
<cristina> como? eu baixei e abriou automaticamente nero pedindo cd
<Spiga> cristina: www.ubuntu.com
<Spiga> cristina: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-with-windows
<Spiga> ops
<Spiga> link errado
<cristina> ok. vlw! vou tentar de novo aqui
<Spiga> cristina: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Spiga> aki
<Spiga> link certo
<Jaster_> alguem?
<Jaster_> alguem?
<omelete> no
<Jaster_> omelete
<Jaster_> vc pode resolve rum problema?
<omelete> fala qual é, se alguem souber vai responder
<Jaster_> olha só
<Jaster_> ninguem respoinde aki
<Jaster_> eu estou tentando instalar O Linux Mint,Fedora,Mandriva etc... Ai eu clico em Instalar ai aparece a seguinte mensagem:"No Enough To Load Specified Image"
<omelete> maquina virtual ou pc?
<Jaster_> pc
<Spiga> LEIA O TOPICO DO CANAL.
<Spiga> Jaster_: pode ser seu leito de DVD
<Jaster_> que ctopico?
<Spiga> ta bugado.
<Jaster_> que t´popico cara?
<Jaster_> n é meu leitor nao
<Spiga> de nao ficar perguntando se tem alguem.
<Jaster_> o ubuntu instala
<Spiga> faz a pergunta de 1x
<Spiga> Jaster_: tenta usar o pendrive
<Jaster_> como?
<Spiga> to achando é o DVD que vc ta usanbdo ou seu leitor
<Spiga> Jaster_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Spiga> ser tb para mint fedora
<omelete> pode ser alguma configuração na bios tb
<Spiga> tem todas as versoes mais conhecidas
<omelete> Jaster_,  qto de memoria vc tem?
<Jaster_> mas entao pq o ubuntu vai?
<Jaster_> tenho 2gb
<Jaster_> 2048mb
<Spiga> vc gravou o ubuntu no mesmo DVD dos outros.
<Spiga> mesmo modelo de DvD?
<Jaster_> sim
<omelete> mem=2048mb na linha do kernel e tenta novamente
<Jaster_> como assim la linha do kernel?
<Spiga> vou reiniciar pois preciso colocar essa maquina no AD.
<omelete> Jaster_,  vou ficar de devendo, ñ sei como é o instalador do ubuntu agora
<nntp> boa noites
<omelete> Jaster_,  q placa mae é?
<Jaster_> eae nntp
<Jaster_> vc sempre consegue resolver minhas duvidas
<nntp> ae o/
<nntp> hehe
<nntp> Jaster_, que se passa ?
<nntp> tiagoscd, na tchelinux ?
<nntp> o/
<Jaster_> cara ta feia a coisa aqui
<Jaster_> to tentando instalar o fedora
<nntp> mm
<Jaster_> mas ta dificil
<tiagoscd> nntp: saio daqui a pouco
<tiagoscd> de joinville
<tiagoscd> estou aqui no trabalho ainda
<tiagoscd> fazendo um extra
<tiagoscd> :)
<nntp> tiagoscd, manda noticias legais de lah
<nntp> Jaster_, pq ta dificil /
<nntp> ?/
<Jaster_> Eu ponho o cd da boot clico em Install Fedora ae depois apareçe uma tela preta escrito assim: "Not Enough Memory To Load Specified Image"
<Jaster_> e enbaixo boot:
<omelete> Jaster_,  entra no bios e procura algum coisa referente sobre memoria, pode ser lá q ta limitando alguma coisa
<Jaster_> mas o ubuntu instala normal
<nntp> Jaster_, ta tentando pelo pendriver ?
<Jaster_> so o Mint,o Fedora e o Mandriva q ta dando isso
<nntp> mm
<Jaster_> pelo dvd msm
<Spiga> pronto
<nntp> Jaster_, "restore bios defaults"
<Jaster_> resetar a bios?
<nntp> Jaster_, voltar ela pra padrao
<Jaster_> entao resetar
<nntp> resetar bios pra mim eh outra coisa
<nntp> ae eu faço no jumper
<nntp> mas assim volta ela pra default e tenta
<Jaster_> entao eu faço isso tambem
<Jaster_> como volto ela pro default?
<nntp> sim
<nntp> vai na bios e lah tem
<tiagoscd> nntp: pode deixar
<nntp> restore bios default
<Jaster_> vo la calma
<lipearu> boa noite
<nntp> lipearu, boa
<Code_> nntp
<Code_> vlw cara
<Code_> Default deu certo
<nntp> Code_, legal
<Code_> agora me diz qual [e melhor e +rapido Mint ou Fedora?
<nntp> Code_,
<nntp> assim... mint eu acho mais facil pra vc ou mesmo o ubuntu... o fedora eh mais  complicado pq nao tem muita coisa na net explicando as coias e tals a maioria de referencia quando voce se depara com um problema ta falando do ubuntu entao vc tem q escolher
<nntp> Code_, agora questao de rapidez acho que tem muita coisa que influencia nao eh soh a marca nao
<Code_> mas eu quero rapidex
<Code_> mas eu to no Try fedora agr
<Code_> Direto Do Cd
<nntp> Code_, que maquina que eh atua ?
<Code_> Estou achando +rapido q o ubuntu
<Code_> essa aqui [e a minha
<nntp> ele eh mais rapido do que o ubuntu sim
<Code_> ele e +rapido q o mint
<Code_> ?
<nntp> mint eu nunca usei nem magea
<Code_> qual v cja usou
<nntp> opensuse, redhat, fedora, centos, conectiva linux, ubuntu, debian, crunchbang, mmm que eu lembro agora foi soh isso ae
<Code_> entao ta eu dei uma pesquisada e vi q o mint  e apenas o ubuntu melhorado
<Code_> vou instalar o fedora msm
<nntp> Code_, eh mais ou menos isso ae
<Code_> vlw nntp vc me ajudou bastante cara sem vc eu nunca teria descobrido o erro
<nntp> :)
<Code_> Tchau
<tiagoscd> saindo povo
<tiagoscd> boa noite a todos
<tiagoscd> partindo pra poa
<tiagoscd> abraços
<nntp> nossa achei um repositorio ubuntu-fedore aeuhea
<Spiga> meu gnome 3.6 nao tem global menu
<Spiga> offo
<nntp> Spiga, gnome-fallback
<nntp> ja volto
<paladinn> boa noite familia
<carjao> ola
<carjao> boa noite
<carjao> alguem  pode passar o link    hangout papo de buteco  ??
<nntp> carjao, hoje nao tem
<carjao> valeu
<carjao> boa noite
<nntp> boa
<nntp> carjao, aconteceu ontem por causa da tche linux
<carjao> a ta,  perdi  ao vivo   vou achar o gravado   entao
<carjao> brigado
<nntp> carjao, disponha
<carjao> é o 19
<carjao> ??
<nntp> carjao, isso eu nao sei dizer
<carjao> tranquilo    blz   vou   achar
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-24
<Bolonezi> E ae galera, alguém ai para me ajudar com personalização do meu linux
<rsser> eu acho o ubuntu de hj menos personalizavel do que há 5 anos atrás.
<rsser> com o unity mta coisa foi detonada!
<xGrind> \o
<xGrind> rsser, xubuntu na cabeça \o
<rsser> vou pegar então, quero ver soh, xGrind
<xGrind> rsser, pega o 12.04 q está lisinho ;D
<xGrind> o 12.10 ainda está meio instavel
<rsser> ok
<rsser> xGrind, pesquisei sobre personalizacao do xubuntu
<rsser> ele usa o xfce
<rsser> wow
<xGrind> uhum
<rsser> bacana
<rsser> olha  ==> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-JsR7v2_nVsQ/T_bTwGQFyVI/AAAAAAAAAzE/JVRVkD8PVMs/s1600/xubuntu-artigo.png
<xGrind> rsser, muito mais estavel e leve que o ubuntu
<rsser> hehe
<rsser> quero ver soh
<Spiga> fico com meu gnome mesmo
<rsser> cara, eu conseguindo instalar o cronky nele, ficarei feliz do mesmo jeito
<Spiga> conky?
<rsser> isso
<rsser> valeu, spectra
<rsser> Spiga*
<rsser> conky com o tema lua
<Spiga> osso
<nntp> conky eh manha
<nntp> Spiga, c usa gnome classico ou o 3 ?
<Spiga> 3.6
<xGrind> rsser, eu usava conky lua, personalizado pro xubuntu :)
<rsser> entendo
<Spiga> outro que ta crescenod elementary
<nntp> Spiga, muito diferente do 3.4 ?/
<Lambra> Oi pessoal, alguém sabe se hoje vai ou não ter Papo de Buteco do pessoal do Ubuntu-BR-SC?
<Spiga> pelo que o pessoal falou mais cedo.
<Spiga> foi ontem a noite
<Lambra> Valeu... putz, eu perdi, não sabia :(
<Lambra> Já está no youtube para assistir?
<Lambra> Valeu Spiga, já achei o link, vou lá assistir.
<Spiga> certo
<Spiga> alguem sabe o nome do docky que o elementary OS usa
<rsser> quem viu http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefoxos/ ?
<rsser> simulador em http://people.mozilla.org/~myk/r2d2b2g/
<kernel> boa noite
<nntp> boa
<kernel> nntp, rapaz estou numa conexao muito louca
<nntp> kernel, como assim ?
<kernel> nao sei como está pegando
<kernel> muito longe o roteador
<kernel> do vizinho
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> kkk router dele eh bom
<kernel> é sim
<nntp> kernel, e nao deve ter muitos por perto
<kernel> é um radio
<nntp> dae nao da interferencia
<nntp> ixi
<nntp> ae dependeo da antena vai kilometros
<nntp> da vista tmb
<kernel>                     Quality=29/70  Signal level=-81 dBm
<nntp> ateh 40% vc tem uma conexao boa
<kernel> tem 2 barras de sinal aqui
<kernel> da pra usar legal
<kernel> mais as vezes cai o sinal
<kernel> quando eu fizer a instalaçao da minha casa essa semana
<nntp> eh vc deve longe mesmo
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> é umas 4 casas depois
<kernel> mais tudo uma do lado da outra
<kernel> amanha vou testar na bateria
<kernel> creio que melhore mais
<kernel> de graça até injeção na testa
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<nntp> haha
<kernel> depois vou instalar o kismet
<kernel> para ver as frequencias e transferencia de dados
<nntp> tem android ?
<kernel> tenho
<nntp> mete um wifi analizer
<kernel> ai é mesmo
<kernel> tenho meu android
<nntp> e o fing
<kernel> boa ideia
<nntp> ae c brinca
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<nntp> hehe
<kernel> fazer isso amanha
<kernel> tou cansadao hoje
<kernel> amanha o cara chega cedo pra começar a fazer a instalaçao eletrica daqui
<kernel> 7 da matina
<nntp> bacana
<nntp> vai por o q ae ?
<kernel> instalaçao nova
<kernel> tudo novo
<kernel> e nessa semana o cara vai começar a rebocar
<kernel> cobrou 1800 paus
<kernel> mao de obra cara nem
<kernel> mais é o jeito
<nntp> eh nao tem profissional nessa area mais
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> ainda bem que é 3 cabras
<kernel> acaba mais rapido
<kernel> vou ajudar taMBEM
<kernel> pelo menos fazendo a massa
<kernel> heheheh
<nntp> acabei de meter um photoshop no linux
<kernel> vish
<nntp> nossa muito mais rapido que no windwos mesmo com wine
<kernel> hehe
<kernel> quando estiver mais livre vou comprar um notebook
<kernel> da positivo mesmo
<kernel> 6Gb de RAM
<kernel> hd 640GB
<kernel> 3.0GHZ
<kernel> ta otimo pra mim
<nntp> i5 ?
<nntp> eu quero por um game
<rsser> [00:17] <kernel> da positivo mesmo => faz isso não, cara
<rsser> ainda mais se for instalar linux nele
<rsser> os componentes são tão ruins que nem suporte pra linux tem
<kernel> rsser, porque
<kernel> é o7
<kernel> é o i7
<rsser> meu pai comprou um positivo
<rsser> eh uma merda
<rsser> os componentes sao de baixa qualidade
<kernel> o.O
<rsser> economize e pegue um dell, lg, lenovo
<xGrind> positivo tinha parceria com mandriva
<rsser> tu será mais feliz
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<kernel> o que importa nao é a marca
<kernel> e sim a marca de dentro
<kernel> das placas
<rsser> ok, kernel
<rsser> depois não diga que não avisei
<kernel> kkkkkk
<rsser> eu sei exatamente o que estou falando
<rsser> a positivo "assembla" peças de baixa qualidade
<kernel> que tipos de peças
<rsser> pelo menos a dell, lg, lenovo tem melhor qualidade
<kernel> ouxe a dell é uma das melhores
<kernel> só nao é melhor que vaio e IBM
<kernel> creio eu
<rsser> e nem tá tão caro assim os dell
<rsser> com 3k tu compra um bom dell
<kernel> ouxe
<kernel> com 3k eu dou de entrada num carro
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> hoje foi Black Friday
<kernel> vacilei era pra ter comprado hoje :(
<kernel> 70% de desconto
<kernel> vou indo nessa
<kernel> boa noite pra quem fica
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Noite.
<sistematico> nntp: Fale alguma coisa aí meo.
<sistematico> Tô olhando pra uma série de leaves e joins já tem horas.
<felipealmeida> opa
<sistematico> felipealmeida: Opa!
<sistematico> felipealmeida: Tudo bom?
<felipealmeida> eu pensei em programar, mas to bebado demais eu acho kkk
<sistematico> felipealmeida: Ninguem escreve nada aqui meo.
<sistematico> felipealmeida: Quer tc?
<felipealmeida> huahuahuahua
<sistematico> felipealmeida: Nomidade?
<sistematico> felipealmeida: Tem MSN?
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Nomidade é um clássico.
<felipealmeida> kkk
<felipealmeida> H ou M?
<sistematico> Já anexa duas perguntas em uma palavra só.
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<sistematico> H ou M é outro.
<sistematico> Tem Orkut?
<sistematico> Pros mais antigos era assim: "Aceita a minha foto! To mandando por DCC!"
<felipealmeida> hahaha
<sistematico> Não existia qualquer serviço de hospedagem de imagem, então o maluco tinha que enviar a foto pra pessoa.
<felipealmeida> eu passei por essa do DCC
<sistematico> Era foda.
<felipealmeida> nem tinha ICQ
<sistematico> Demorava uns 2 minutos pra enviar uma foto de 1MB ou menos.
<sistematico> Tristíssimo.
<felipealmeida> modem zoltrix 14400
<sistematico> Tinha umas lok que mandavam em BMP a foto.
<felipealmeida> depois um puta USRotobics 33600
<sistematico> Lembro bem.
<sistematico> Tive esse "um" aí.
<felipealmeida> isso quem tinha um scanner né, que era raro
<felipealmeida> meu scanner era SCSI inclusive
<sistematico> É!!
<sistematico> Isso mesmo.
<sistematico> Câmera digital nem em sonho.
<felipealmeida> kkk, nem em sonho mesmo
<sistematico> Celular só pra ligar, nem sms mandava o vagabundo.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<felipealmeida> hahaha, celular eu só fui ter uns 10 anos depois quase
<sistematico> Cara, eu não sei porque esse povo insiste no NetInstall.
<felipealmeida> nem sei o que é isso
<sistematico> Vem os últimos pacotes e tal, já instala atualizado e tudo mais, mas imagens completas na minha opinião são sempre melhoras :\
<sistematico> felipealmeida: http://www.forumdebian.com.br/topico-wheezy-netinstall-cd-instalador-n%C3%A3o-funciona
<felipealmeida> de baixar direto da rede?
<sistematico> é
<Rossi> alguem vivo ae? huaehueh
<Guest62930> xD
<sistematico> Eu..
<sistematico> Mas não por muito tempo.
<felipealmeida> boa noite galera
<Guest62930> boa noit
<rsser> eita
<rsser> alguem
<rsser> alguma novidade
<rsser> ou alguem vivo aqui?
<rsser> hehe
<cristina> olá. baixei ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso  para o desktop, e quero passar pro pendrive, mas bão estou conseguindo(((
<cristina> não estou
<cristina> Convert the .iso file to .img using the convert option of hdiutil (e.g.,hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o ~/path/to/target.img ~/path/to/ubuntu.iso)
<cristina> esta parte - não entendi....
<nntp> cristina
<nntp> bom dia
<cristina> bom dia
<nntp> cristina, use o unetboot
<cristina> o  q ´
<cristina> é?
<nntp> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<nntp> ele eh um programinha pra criar pendriver bootavel
<nntp> voce usa linux ?
<nntp> ou windows ?
<nntp> cristina, quando voce instalar o programa
<nntp> formate o pendriver de no minimo 1mega em fat32
<cristina> windows.
<cristina> estou tentando instalar linux
<nntp> hoje voce vai instalar
<nntp> eu te ajudo
<nntp> conseguiu instalar o unetbootin ?
<cristina> peraí
<cristina> consegui
<nntp> instale-o
<cristina> abriu a janelinha Distribuição e Imagem
<nntp> imagem
<nntp> se voce ja baixou o ununtu ai na tua maquina
<cristina> já
<nntp> imagem
<cristina> 12.04
<cristina> ?
<nntp> o pendriver ta formatado ?
<nntp> em fa32
<nntp> fat32
<nntp> vai no gerenciador de arquivos e formata ele em fat32
<cristina> vou formatar. primeiro, preciso transferir os arquivos do pendrive
<nntp> perfeito, depois coloque na opçao imagem, clica nos tres pontinhos pra poder escolher o arquivo .iso selecione a unidade que ta o pendriver e clica em ok
<nntp> ele fica um tempo parado pq ele fica descompactando a imagem
<nntp> deixa ele terminar o serviço
<cristina> olha, aparece unidade usb não encontrada
<cristina> sendo q eu já formatei
<cristina> quando coloco imagem de disco
<cristina> ah, tá dando certo agora...
<shallwe> bom dia galera, alguém usando ubuntu remix? 12.10
<shallwe> ou seja ubuntu com gnome 3
<shallwe> incrível como são bugados estas versões extras do ubuntu o.O esse ubuntu remix tranca meu google chorme, não abre mais o monitor do sistema o.O
<shallwe> o jeito é voltar para o bom e velho unity
<cristina> olá
<cristina> coloquei instaler no pendrive
<cristina> oq faço agora?
<nntp> certo
<cristina> quero desinstalar windows
<nntp> ele terminou neh ?
<cristina> olá
<cristina> já
<nntp> ola cris
<nntp> ok
<cristina> reiniciei computador
<cristina> tálá no pendrive
<nntp> entao voce ja fez o backup do teu computador ?
<cristina> já
<nntp> legal
<nntp> entao agora quando voce reiniciar o teu computador voce deve apertar a tecla f-8
<nntp> bem no começo da inicializacao
<nntp> isso vai direcionar voce pra um menu pra poder escolher o dispositivo que voce quer que ele le primeiro
<nntp> no caso o usb
<cristina> certo vou tentar
<nntp> qq coisa volte aqui
<cristina> ok
<cristina> olá. sou eu d novo
<cristina> n deu certo
<cristina> apareceu a tela preta perguntando se quero ir p modo de reparação etc.
<cristina> resturo
<nntp> entao
<cristina> restauro
<nntp> voce nao sabe mexer na bios da sua maquina nao neh ?
<cristina> kkkkkkkk. n sei o q é bios...
<nntp> certo
<nntp> cristina voce apertou o f-8 bem no inicio mesmo ?
<cristina> sim
<cristina> entrou numa tela preta
<nntp> eh na tela preta
<nntp> cristina tenta mais uma vez bem no inicio tem q ser antes de carregar o windwos na tela da placa mae e ja anota o nome da placa mae pra me falar se nao der certo pra gente ver qq faz
<nntp> f8
<nntp> fica aperntando varias vezes quando reiniciar
<cristina> esse nome seria como? só p eu saber o q anotar))
<nntp> qual marca eh teu computador ?
<cristina> dell
<nntp> se for dell acho que nao aparece
<nntp> mm
<nntp> aparece somente dell no inicio
<cristina> isso
<nntp> cristina vostro ?
<cristina> como?
<nntp> cristina voce nao sabe nem a marca do teu computador ? haha
<nntp> dell modelo
<nntp> de padrao eh o f8 voce deve fazer isso bem rapido no inicio antes de aparecer o logo da dell
<FernandoBasso> No meu vaio é f2.
<nntp> exato fernando alguns computadores mudam...
<nntp> mas o f8 eh de padrao na maioria dos computadores
<nntp> dell eh f12
<nntp> to lendo aqui
<nntp> f12
<megalinux> ncgggggjhk
<FernandoBasso> nntp, boa sorte com o teu help aí. Vou ter que sair.
<nntp> vou ter que sair fala pra cristina que eh o f-12
<nntp> Quando F12 = Boot Menu (F12 = Menu de boot) for mostrado no canto superior direito da tela, pressione F12. O BIOS detecta o dispositivo e adiciona a opção USB Flash ao menu de boot.
<ptl> Feliz dia do Orgulho Primata a todos!
<tiagoscd> dia :)
<felipealmeida> bom dia
<nntp> hal o/
<nntp> [Fri Nov 23 08:28:11 2012] [error] [client 122.224.6.43] File does not exist: /var/www/MyAdmin
<nntp> [Fri Nov 23 11:36:16 2012] [error] [client 200.35.147.178] File does not exist: /var/www/password.cgi
<nntp> [Fri Nov 23 12:10:35 2012] [error] [client 85.190.0.3] File does not exist: /var/www/freenode-proxy-checker.txt
<tiagoscd> :)
<nntp> soh os os cara me atacando kk
<tiagoscd> uhaehauehu
<nntp> nossa meu log aqui ta de dar medo
<nntp> hauehae
<nntp> isso ae eh soh 3 linhas
<tiagoscd> foda
<nntp> todo dia tem umas 3 tentativas ao menos
<nntp> eh esses anoymous noob
<nntp> anonymous
<nntp> um dos melhores comando do linux eh o tal do alias
<paladinn> bom dia ubuntus
<nntp> sudo hwclock #fome!
<Doni> OLa
<paladinn> gnome shell extensions
<[Orca]> eae pessoal, tarde
<paladinn> tarde so
<Spiga> tarde manolo
<paladinn> :D
<paladinn> github
<pablord> Olá, tenho uma dúvida que não encontrei resposta nos man pages nem google.. Sei que os números nos arquivos no /etc/apt.conf.d são para ordenar a leitura deles pelo APT, mas como eu escolho um? vai até o 99? e se eu por o mesmo que algum outro q já exista?
<xispirito> tarde
<rsser> nntp, pode deixar você: "belém, belém, nunca mais ficar de bem!" hahaha
<rsser> hehe
<Marcos> olá boa tarde
<Guest64636> alguém pode conversar
<Guest64636> alguém ai?
<Guest64636> alguem que de suprte pago
<rsser> fale, Guest64636
<Guest64636> rsser, estou precisando instalar o Ubuntu para usar um software de automação comercial
<Guest64636> não sei nada de linux
<rsser> cara, você é zerado em linux
<Guest64636> mas preciso aprender...estou começando um pequeno negócio e quero usar linux
<rsser> essa aplicacao vai ficar fulltime?
<rsser> tipo rodando sempre?
<rsser> ou vc vai usar ocasionalmente?
<Guest64636> ...sim, quero ter um servidor no ponto comercial fixo e acessalo por cliente de onde estiver
<Guest64636> voce tem experiencia nesta area
<rsser> Guest64636, eu não sou a melhor pessoa pra te orientar, se eu falar, o pessoal do canal me jogaria pedras
<rsser> eu recomendaria tu ver os videos do youtube
<rsser> "minha primeira instalacao do ubuntu"
<rsser> eh bem fácil instalá-lo
<Guest64636> tem um canal do ubunto
<Guest64636> vc sabe um link de versões anteriores do Ubuntu
<rsser> agora achar aplicativos especificos, nessa área de automação comercial, é complicado, posso estar errado, mas é o que eu acho
<Guest64636> encontrei um...
<rsser> ah okay
<rsser> vamos lá então
<Guest64636> com suporte e tudo
<rsser> adicione esse canal em seu favoritos  http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ e esse também http://www.vivaolinux.com.br
<rsser> esse canal, agora é a sua casa, okay?
<Guest64636> ok, obrigado
<rsser> Guest64636, você quer instalar apenas o linux
<rsser> sem o windows?
<Guest64636> no servidor e em um cliente é só o Linux
<Guest64636> vou comprar um notebook pra mim onde instalarei o linux e o windows
<rsser> Guest64636, siga esse vídeo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FyzWnWZNKM
<Guest64636> vc tem link de versões anteriores do linux
<Guest64636> tenho um notebook antigo tenho que intalar no máximo a versão 10.04
<xispirito> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/
<xispirito> ah, deixa quieto
<Guest64636> rsser cadê tu
<rsser> desculpe-me, Guest64636
<rsser> estava configurando o tablet ali pra pegar filmes na rede wi-fi
<rsser> que versão de ubuntu tu quer?
<Guest64636> achei aqui OLD RELEASES UBUNTU obrigado
<Guest64636> tem desde a versão 6
<nntp> Guest64636, registra um nick pra voce... eh ruim falar com Guest
<nntp> rsser, ?/
<Guest64636> como registro o nick
<Guest64636> registrei na entrada mas mudou
<nntp> Guest64636, /nickserv REGISTER seu-email
<nntp> Guest64636, /msg NickServ register <sua_senha> <seu_email>
<nntp> Guest64636, desculpe do dormindo aqui
<Guest64636> não deu certo
<nntp> guest
<nntp> Guest64636, seguinte
<nntp> primeiro voce muda pra um nick que nao tem registro
<Guest64636> eu tenho que sair e entrar então
<rsser> oi, nntp
<nntp> Guest64636, nao
<rsser> vc precisa do passcode enviado pro seu email, Guest64636
<nntp> Guest64636, use o comando /nick
<Guest64636> vou olhar meu email
<rsser> vc faz assim, /msg nickserv register <senha> <email>
<nntp> Guest64636, use o comando /nick O_NOME_QUE_VOCE_QUER
<paladinn> melhor instalar uma vm de win7 ou xp pra jogar um diablo 2 ?
<rsser> isso, Guest64636, o nntp está certo
<nntp> oi rsser
<rsser> oi, nntp
<nntp> rsser, eu to quase fazendo isso pra jogar um nwn
<rsser> fazendo o quê?
<nntp> winxp
<MarcosChristian> d
<paladinn> valeu nntp
<MarcosChristian> agora registro
<nntp> MarcosChristian, isso
<rsser> isso, MarcosChristian
<rsser> nntp, eh que eu te zoei hj mais cedo
<rsser> tava precisando duma parada
<rsser> transformar o pc num router usando software
<rsser> mas queria fazer isso no linux
<rsser> mas não deu certo
<rsser> no windows achei um programa pra fazer a parada
<MarcosChristian> REGISTER <marcos> <christian.mcjm@gmail.com>
<rsser> agora meu tablet tem internet
<nntp> sem <>
<rsser> isso, MarcosChristian
<rsser> mas sem os <>
<nntp> MarcosChristian, sem <>
<nntp> rsser, mm
<rsser> hehe, nntp
<MarcosChristian> REGISTER marcos78 christian.mcjm@gmail.com
<rsser> isso, MarcosChristian
<nntp> rsser, iptables e router
<rsser> mas tu não fala a sua senha
<nntp> MarcosChristian, com a /
<rsser> pra gente
<rsser> não precisa
<rsser> ok, nntp
<rsser> vou pesquisar depois
<rsser> agora toh me divertindo aqui
<rsser> mas nntp como faço pro android explorar os arquivos compartilhados no meu pc com o win7?
<xispirito> eu jogava diablo 2 no wine
<xispirito> aha, faz tempo isso
<xispirito> na battle.net e tudo
<nntp> rsser, aqui eh forum de linux.. mas com o samba voce pode fazer isso
<rsser> mas android não é linux?
<nntp> rsser, mais ou menos
<rsser> o tecmundo.com.br parece ter um tutorial do que eu quero
<xispirito> rsser: tem até um relógio de pulso que é Linux, mas não vai rolar suporte na #ubuntu-br
<nntp> ilol
<cristina> olá. insateli ubuntu, mas n consigo baixar nada e qqr coisa q faço aparece mnsgm de erro
<nntp> eu tenho ateh o samba instalado aqui no meu android
<cristina> tentei apt-get
<nntp> cristina
<cristina> e apareceu isso:]
<nntp> boa tarde
<cristina> Obtidos 22,3 MB em 14min 51s (25,1 kB/s)                                        A ler as listas de pacotes... Erro ! W: Erro GPG: http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security Release: As seguintes assinaturas eram inválidas: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> W: Erro GPG: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: As seguintes assinaturas eram inválidas: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubu
<cristina> boa tarde!
<rsser> ah que issp, xispirito
<nntp> que bom que voce instalou
<nntp> cristina vc eh estabanada
<nntp> clama cristina
<rsser> que má vontade! se não quer ajudar, não ajude, oras!
<xispirito> você é estabanada
<xispirito> ehaehaehahahahuaehuaeh
<rsser> parece que o es file explore eh a parada, nntp
<MarcosChristian> como faço pra gerenciar meu usuário e senha
<MarcosChristian> não chegou nada no meu email
<cristina> sim,. estou calma. mas preciso resolver e n tenho conhecimento de como funciona
<paladinn> gitlog
<nntp> cristina, entao vamo tentar resolver
<MarcosChristian> falou galera, fiquem com Deus
<cristina> vamos. só q daqui 2 hs, pode ser q tenho q saira agora
<paladinn> :)
<xispirito> toin!
<rsser> calma, MarcosChristian
<rsser> vai chegar
<rsser> você quer linux antes da versão 6, MarcosChristian?
<rsser> é muito velho isso
<paladinn> to vendo uns gnome shell extensions bons
<rsser> mesmo que você tenha um computador antigo você pode usar kernel linux mais novo
<paladinn> mas acho que um openbox ou fluxbox é melhor pra customizar do q o bom e velho gnome
<paladinn> o q axam
<rsser> soh remover o peso
<MarcosChristian> vou instalar a versão 10.10 para netbook
<rsser> pegue algo leve
<rsser> tipo o lubuntu
<rsser> ou o xubuntu
<xispirito> é que os Desktops estão ai para atrapalhar o.0
<xispirito> fazer suas tarefas ficarem mais pesadas e lentas
<xispirito> eu não entendo a lógica o.0
<MarcosChristian> ok
<paladinn> processamento desnecessário
<paladinn> os piores usuarios é a q tem as melhores máquinas
<nntp> cristina
<rsser> não eh pra mim, xispirito
<rsser> o cara vai instalar algo pesado no netbook?
<xispirito> rsser: eu não disse que era
<rsser> eita
<nntp> cristina, vai no terminal ae e vamo começar com uns comandos
<nntp> cristina, abiru o terminal ?
<rsser> eh que os netbooks de hoje são verdadeiros supercomputadores
<rsser> ah esqueci
<rsser> obrigado
<rsser> MarcosChristian, não dê atenção aos trolls
<MarcosChristian> ...rsss
<rsser> é que eu não tenho culpa se tenho dinheiro pra gastar em uma boa config.
<nntp> mulher maluca
<MarcosChristian> ...rsser quero criar no meu bairro uma escola de informática baseada em software livre...
<MarcosChristian> que ensine a base de informática que todo mundo precisa
<xispirito> não, mas eu falo sério, od Desktops não otimizam o trabalho, não, só adicionam mais uma camada de peso
<rsser> MarcosChristian, há um projeto interessante chamado linux educacional
<MarcosChristian> acha que é possível uma parceiria...
<rsser> procure a respeito
<rsser> já tem tudo dentro
<rsser> o SO + aplicativos pedagogicos
<rsser> algumas escolas do DF estão usando ele.
<MarcosChristian> posso colocar baners algo neste sentido para pagar o apoio...
<paladinn> sim
<xispirito> tinhamos que iniciar um projeto de interface que realmente audasse, não floreasse
<rsser> lah vem as ideias que fazem as pessoas desistir do linux
<xispirito> rsser: você é dos joguinhos e ícones que giram, eu não
<rsser> não tem que reinventar a roda, apenas atualizá-la. Entre nos grupos existentes e brigue, exponha suas ideias, argumente, mostre que sua ideia é melhor e transforme o que existe!
<rsser> mas são ideias genias como a sua que divide a comunidade linux
<rsser> segmento o grupo
<rsser> com mais uma nova interface "revolucionária"
<xispirito> mas é naturalmente dividido, bazzar
<rsser> não tem que ser assim
<MarcosChristian> ....tchau pessoal, até a próxima
<rsser> as interfaces atuais eh que tem que tomar uma nova direção
<xispirito> desde o princípio, Unix é assim, te dá meios de fazer, mas não política, não te força a seguir um caminho
<rsser> ok, MarcosChristian
<MarcosChristian> obrigado a todos
<nntp> meu monitor ta pequeno pra mim
<xispirito> nntp: eu também estou com este problema
<xispirito> não cabe cinco xterm na mesma tela ¬¬
<rsser> quantas polegadas, nntp?
<nntp> 17
<nntp> xispirito,
<nntp> xispirito, c tem q usar terminator
<nntp> mandei hoje arrumar meu monitor de 27
<Spiga> nntp: faz igual eu... joguei meu fora e comprei 1 TV de 40
<nntp> Spiga, 40 eh muito grande
<xispirito> nntp: http://imagebin.org/237045
<xispirito> terminator ia piorar a situação
<paladinn> Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
<paladinn> library.
<nntp> xispirito, pq c usa esse lixo cmo 2g de ram ?
<xispirito> paladinn: tem que por o binário do FUSE com +suid e mais uns tweaks
<xispirito> nntp: que lixo?
<nntp> c ta usando o que de xwindow ?
<xispirito> isto aqui automatiza tudo
<nntp> hum ?
<xispirito> não é estas porcarias ai que tem que dar cinquenta cliques para ler um email
<xispirito> nntp: xmonad
<paladinn> poxa já devia vir padrão isso
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> xispirito, qual a resoluçao que eu consigo com o xmonad ?
<nntp> vo instalar o xmonad de novo auehe
<xispirito> a mesma que qualquer outro wm consegue na sua máquina
<xispirito> porque isto é coisa doX11
<rsser> eu toh com essa ideia, spectra
<rsser> Spiga*
<rsser> pegar um uma tv led
<nntp> xispirito, qual sua resoluçao ?
<xispirito> 1280x800
<rsser> meu irmão comprou dois notebooks e pegou uma smart tv led de 32"
<rsser> ficou massa
<rsser> ele liga os notebooks nela
<nntp> Spiga, minha tv era de 27 ideal o tamanho eu acho
<nntp> Spiga, agora eh bom ter 2 ou 3 delas
<xispirito> eu quero mais um monitor 1280x800
<xispirito> colocar lado a lado *-*
<nntp> sim
<nntp> eu usava 2
<nntp> esse aqui de 17
<nntp> e um de 27
<nntp> principal
<paladinn> eu uso o meu note de 15 e um de  22 mto bom
<paladinn> no trampo é o note de 14 e uma tela de 17
<xispirito> dai eu vou poder ter oito xterm ao mesmo tempo *-*
<nntp> 2 telas 1 tela somente eh triste
<xispirito> legível
<paladinn> só programo assim
<xispirito> paladinn: que encode voc usa no seu cliente?
<xispirito> "s\363 programo assim"
<paladinn> sublime
<rsser> cara tablet e pc parece ser uma combinacao legal
<xispirito> eu olho um tablet e não consigo não pensar em "celular gigante"
<xispirito> é mais forte que eu =D
<xispirito> café
<rsser> o foda eh alternar aplicativo no tablet
<rsser> isso eh um porre
<FILIPE> porque aparece (INITRAMFS) UNABLE TO FIND A MEDIUM CONTAINING A LIVE FILE SYSTEM?
<FILIPE> oq faço?
<xispirito> FILIPE: no livecd?
<FILIPE> nao
<xispirito> bom, os Linuxes existe o initramfs, é um disco virtual, carregado na ram no boot, te provê um shell em caso de falha no carregamento do sistema e umas firulas tipo plymouth
<xispirito> seu sistema está dando boot normal?
<xispirito> legal, quando penso, "bah, vou dar um suporte" .. ¬¬
<nntp> o seu ao menos saiu
<nntp> duro foi a maleducada da mina que ainda fechou a pagina e falou que tinha que ser rapido que ela ia sair
<rsser> merda, videos do pc agora não tao rodando no tablet quando sao transferido usando o es explorer
<rsser> que saco
<xispirito> é, eu preciso de um salário para continuar, Canonical!!
<nntp> lol
<xispirito> Ursinha: e os meus cinco mil?
<rsser> agora deu
<rsser> LOL
<nntp> xispirito, vai estudar .net
<xispirito> nntp: prefiro morrer
<rsser> xispirito, em dez, eu te substituo
<rsser> lol
<xispirito> nah, eu quero eu quero
<nntp> xispirito, qual eh o canal myscripts ?
<nntp> toda hora eu esqueço
<xispirito> nntp: este eu não conheço
<nntp> mm
<Spiga> nntp: fala meu nick ai
<nntp> Spiga,
<rsser> Spiga
<rsser> notice from Spiga: On the next minutes, your computer will blow it up.
<rsser> hhehe
<nntp> Spiga,
<nntp> Spiga,
<Spiga> blz
<Spiga> valeus
<Spiga> tava testando dockbarx
<Spiga> para ver ser ele ta sinalizando quando chega msg
<xispirito> eu preciso fazer omeu cliente dar um berro quando alguém me chamar
<xispirito> "EEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIII"
<Spiga> huahauhua
<Spiga> e foda as vezes passa dispercebido sinal do skype. e outros programas
<xispirito> é, aqui é um programa de terminal, só com sons mesmo
<xispirito> ou então alguma lib tipo osd
<rsser> Spiga, veja só, só pro xispirito se morder de raiva do burro aqui. hehehe
<rsser> xispirito, eu instalei as memórias no PC e estou com 8GB e rodo o win 32bits
<rsser> ainda falta colocar mais um pente de 4GB que está guardado
<rsser> 12GB
<rsser> wow
<xispirito> uau, parabéns
<rsser> eu rodei o liveusb ubuntu de 64bits, mais cedo, ele reconheceu a memória 8GB
<xispirito> dá para emular doze sistemas dos meus ai dentro dependendo do processador =d
<rsser> mas não sei para onde ele mandou 0.2GB
<Spiga> huahahuuha
<rsser> o processador daqui, tu já sabe
<rsser> CPU Info: (8 CPU's - Intel Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @, 3.41 GHz, (19% Load))
<xispirito> é, dá para emular uns seis
<rsser> com o tablet ligado e trabalhando junto aqui tah comendo processamento
<rsser> cara, não tem coisa que ensina mais do que fazer gambiarras
<rsser> puts aprendi umas paradas interessantes hoje sobre rede
<xispirito> rsser: os 0.2gb foram para na conta bizarra dos fabricantes de 1mb = 1000kb
<nntp> xispirito, como eu listo os canais e uma pessoa ?
<xispirito> '/whois poessoa
<xispirito> #pessoa
<xispirito> é claro que eu mandei não mostrar isto =D
<Spiga> rapaz.
<Spiga> gambiarra nao
<xispirito> solução alternativa irráá
<xispirito> while [ 1=1 ] /o\
<nntp> nah eu acho o canal nao
<xispirito> dai cai os butoá
<nntp> deixa o kakaroto entrar ae ele me fala
<rsser> não, xispirito
<rsser> acho que foi a placa de video
<rsser> boa, xispirito
<rsser> solução alternativa
<rsser> gostei dessa
<rsser> hjauehauehaue
<xispirito> tem certas situações que só uma solução alternativa pode te salvar
<rsser> hahaha
<rsser> muito boa, muito boa
<rsser> hehehe
<rsser> olha o comento de um artigo do tiagoscd ==>  "bruno • 5 dias atrás  Santa gambiarra batman !" == > www.ubuntubrsc.com/instalando-netflix-ubuntu-via-repositorio-ppa.html
<rsser> hehe
<xispirito> aha
<xispirito> com o tempo eu vou desfazendo as gambiarras e colocando coisas de verdade, mas algumas são eternas
<xispirito> cat "arquivo" | cut -params | grep -params | sed -params
<xispirito> é de se matar
<MarcosChristian> sai do trabalho cheguei em casa e estão firmes ai
<xispirito> faz anos
<MarcosChristian> ...merecem um premio...rsss
<rsser> blz
<rsser> estamos aqui
<xispirito> eu resolvi tirar uma folga hoje
<xispirito> dai em vez de descansar, estou aqui com um monte de .C aberto no irc o.0
<xispirito> devo ter algum problema
<MarcosChristian> trabalham em que
<MarcosChristian> qual experiência voces têm?
<xispirito> eu sou o quebra galho webcom
<rsser> merda no tablet toda hora recebo a mensagem esse video não pode ser reproduzido
<rsser> que coisa é essa?
<nntp> eu sou nob
<MarcosChristian> o que é nob
<xispirito> "preciso que tu ponha um server a funcionar", "preciso que tu conserte o hardware da máquina x", "preciso que tu formate aquele windows xp", "preciso que conserte o computador da vovó da padaria"
<xispirito> e lá vamos nós
<nntp> nob eh nob
<xispirito> é noob, seu noob
<nntp> kkkk
<nntp> nob
<xispirito> ahuhau
<rsser> xispirito, automatiza
<rsser> hehe
<rsser> use seu potente cérebro pra fazer isso. Vai ser um trabalho só
<rsser> LOL
<rsser> eu já tive um colega, "tecnico" de informática, que copia a iso do windows instalada no hd
<xispirito> ah mas ainda não achei uma maneira .. eu chego lá
<rsser> depois deixava ele reconhecer os dispositivos
<rsser> pra "agilizar" a instalacao
<xispirito> dump da iso, dd na mbr e boot?
<rsser> pra tu vez
<xispirito> não é mais fácil dar boot na iso? o.0
<rsser> o windows fazia todo os serviço depois de colocar as paradas no lugar certo
<rsser> isso é perigoso, claro
<rsser> mas pra user comum, era raro dar pau
<xispirito> é, um perigo perigossíssimo, vai que explode a máquina?
<rsser> hehehe
<rsser> é, por aí, xispirito
<xispirito> ou perigosissímo/
<rsser> cuidado que ela pode explodir perto do seu beiço!
<xispirito> é, perigosissímo
<rsser> aí já era!
<xispirito> não, perigosíssimo
<rsser> eh portuga que não se acerta!
<xispirito> rsser: ah, agora que entendi, ele copia a instalação pronta de uma máquina para outra
<xispirito> aaaaa taaaaaa
<rsser> ahhh caiu a ficha, agora
<xispirito> sim \o/
<rsser> esfumaçou todo o quarto de novo, xispirito?!
<rsser> hauehuae
<xispirito> ahuaehueuaehu
<xispirito> é que isto é tão comum em Unix que não impressiona
<rsser> claro, mas com win não eh
<rsser> os drivers são menos genéricos que no linux
<xispirito> a instalação do Windows configura o sistema confirme o hardware, coisdas hardcoded
<xispirito> um horror
<rsser> eh pode ser
<xispirito> se você pega OS com OS para comparar, da até vontade de chorar
<xispirito> porque é um horror, mesmo
<rsser> hum
<rsser> toh com uma limitacao, não entendo, alguns videos rodam outros não
<rsser> que coisa
<xispirito> flash?
<rsser> o problema eh que com a mensagem de erro que eles dão, não dah pra imaginar o que é
<rsser> não, xispirito
<nntp> http://www.lpibrasil.com.br/
<rsser> fluxo stream mesmo do  arquivo de video encodado em h264
<xispirito> rsser: em qual sistema?
<rsser> android 4.0
<rsser> eu os arquivos do pc pro android via wi-fi
<xispirito> dai não faço idéia
<rsser> ai alguns videos rodam perfeitamente bem
<nntp> http://www.fuctura.com.br/jogolpi/
<nntp> esse eh legal
<rsser> e outros dão a mensagem: "Lamentamos, este vídeo não pode ser reproduzido".
<nntp> show do milhao em linux
<nntp> aeuheauh
<xispirito> só português mesmo para ter a palavra milho e milhão, com significados completamente diferentes
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<felipealmeida> pode ser o level do h264
<felipealmeida> mainstream/high profile etc
<rsser> hum
<rsser> vc fala do 2nd passing?
<rsser> eu toh achando eh que o software que toh usando pra copiar, vai que aquela coisa vê drm
<rsser> toh reiniciando o bicho
<xispirito> eu penso em comprar um telefone destes novos, para formatar e colocar um OS
<xispirito> aha, acho que vou fazer
<nntp> telefone de mais de 1000
<nntp> os top sao 2000
<nntp> eu prefiro um ultrabook
<xispirito> é que em certos lugares, voc não pode carregar notebooks, já telefones =D
<rsser> Bandwidth: (Current Downstream: 16.18kb/s ¤ Current Upstream: 0.27kb/s)
<rsser> uai, ele mediu errado
<rsser> Bandwidth: (Current Downstream: 0kb/s ¤ Current Upstream: 0kb/s)
<rsser> sorry. canal errado
<paladinn> vixi
<rsser> qual é o sentido de uma pessoa colocar a bandeira do time estendida na janela de uma casa?
<rsser> pq a pessoa nao tatua na testa logo duma vez?
<nntp> deve usar windows ele
<rsser> hehe
<rsser> o universo deve rodar o windows, nntp
<rsser> com tantos desastres
<rsser> LOL
<nntp> eh o fedora nao eh pra leigo
<nntp> nego tem q usar ubuntu mesmo quando nao sabe nada de linux se nao ele se estrepa
<nntp> eu tava achando que dava pra um nob usar fedora nao da nao
<paladinn> ubuntu
<nntp> nob tem que ser
<nntp> se no ubuntu eles ja tropeçam imagina no fedora eauheau
<paladinn> linux é linux
<paladinn> tudo q é diferente de windows
<paladinn> usuario trava
<paladinn> ja trava no windows
<nntp> nah mas vo te falar paladin o ubuntu eh muito mais manha ta tudo automatizado nos pacotes central de instalaçao
<paladinn> sim cara
<paladinn> o linux deu um salto
<paladinn> do kernel 2.6 pro 3
<nntp> ubuntu
<nntp> pra nob
<paladinn> e com esses gui install
<paladinn> é só avançar e ta pronto
<nntp> o ubuntu
<paladinn> wi conectado, som tudo
<paladinn> só old-school escovava bit =\
<nntp> ubuntu eh manha pra nob
<nntp> feito pra nob
<rsser> nntp, eu li agora o que tu escreveu
<rsser> eu acho que todas as distros tinham que ser mais robustas como o slack
<nntp> rsser, vc nao sabe nem o que voce ta falando
<rsser> hehe
<rsser> o slack eh uma boa distro
<nntp> duvido que tu da contar de ao menos usar ela pra conectar no chat aqui
<nntp> rsser,
<rsser> eu já mexi com slack um tempo
<paladinn> kkkkkkk
<rsser> a mais dificil que achei foi aquela da redhat no inicio
<paladinn> af
<nntp> fedora eh redhat
<rsser> e o mandrake
<rsser> putz, cara
<rsser> era foda o mandrake
<rsser> dava pau logo no inicio da instalacao por falta de drivers
<rsser> ae veio o conectiva
<nntp> conectiva eh padrao redhat
<rsser> juntou com o mandrake e virou mandriva
<nntp> acho que nao
<namgyel> boa tarde pessoal, estou usando o ubuntu 12.04 e instalei o dolphin mas ele nao exibi os icones faenza que é o que estou usando no sistema, existe como fazer com que o dolphin execute usando o tema de icone do sistema?
<namgyel> exibe
<rsser> nntp, eu las revistas da epoca, camarada!
<rsser> s/ las /li
<rsser> A empresa começou suas atividades em 7 de abril de 2005, ao juntar os ativos da empresa francesa Mandrake e a brasileira Conectiva.
<rsser> ateh que em face das outras distros
<rsser> o mandrake e a conectiva já se esforçam pra trazer um ambiente mais amigavel
<rsser> mas o slack não
<rsser> o slack era texto puro
<rsser> LOL
<nntp> meu primeiro linux foi um conectiva isso tem muito tempo
<rsser> c queria gui, interface e outras frescuras tinha que instalar no braço
<rsser> nada de apt-get
<rsser> apt-get hahahaha
<nntp> todo linux era texto puro
<nntp> eu sei
<nntp> compilar
<nntp> agora o redhat ja tinha pacote
<nntp> rpm
<rsser> eu estou falando de distribuição, nntp
<rsser> cara, eu já mexi com plan9
<rsser> se vc conhece, eh hora de se calar! ==> zoando, claro
<rsser> ahueaue
<paladinn> agora sim
<nntp> nem sei qq c ta falando
<rsser> plan9, qdo ouvi esse termo, fiquei muito curioso
<rsser> e mexi
<paladinn> diablo 2 lod na vm winxp com aceleração 3d 128mb de memoria
<rsser> plan9, eh mto rudimentar
<rsser> gui nem pensar
<rsser> texto, texto e texto
<rsser> O Plan 9 é um sistema operacional descendente do Unix e desenvolvido pela Bell Laboratories. Ele não é variante Unix, mas é muito parecido.
<nntp> deve ser um lixo
<rsser> olha o logo tipo ==> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/pt/7/7a/Plan9bunnysmblack_.jpg
<rsser> um cuelhu
<rsser> hauehuae
<rsser> a galera do plan9 devem gostar de carrots
<rsser> isso eu não sabia
<rsser> O Inferno é um sistema operacional para criação e suporte a serviços distribuídos. O nome do sistema operacional e dos programas associados, bem como o da companhia Vita Nuova que o produziu, são inspirados pelo trabalho literário de Dante Alighieri, particularmente a Divina Comédia.
<rsser> LOL
<kernel> lol
<kernel> galera tem mais nome pra sistema nao
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<rsser> a criatividade do povo não acaba, kernel
<rsser> LOL
<kernel> qualquer dia dessa vao por cu/OS
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<kernel> qual sistema voce usa? é o CU OS
<kernel> lol
<rsser> yoh no win, nntp
<rsser> toh*
<nntp> CARA USA WINDOWS
<nntp> kkkkk
<nntp> kkkkk
<paladinn> kkkkkkkk
<rsser> agora sim, nntp
<paladinn> é troll
<rsser> que troll nada
<nntp> -rsser- VERSION OS: (Windows 6.1 Service Pack 1 (Build #7601))
<nntp> vem me alugar de slakware
<nntp> nem
<rsser> o windows é 7, mas ele mostra 6.1
<nntp> sai fora
<rsser> inteligencia da m$
<nntp> plan9
<nntp> kkk
<kernel> kkkkkk
<nntp> barui d+
<rsser> mas você nunca instalou o plan9, nntp
<nntp> poe ae o pendriver do linux
<nntp> kkk
<rsser> ah nem rola
<rsser> o tablet tah atualizando paradas
<nntp> kernel, iae montou a rede ?
<paladinn> linux só live
<paladinn> kkk
<kernel> kkkkk
<nntp> kkk
<kernel> nntp, vou testar hoje
<rsser> claro, paladinn
<kernel> com o wifi analyzer
<rsser> pra que instalar algo que não vou usar
<nntp> top d+ esse prog
<nntp> me ajudou muito jah
<rsser> vai levar uma vida pro linux suportar graficos foderosos
<nntp> ai ai
<rsser> tomara que a valve invista mais no linux
<rsser> e outras empresas tb
<kernel> rsser, eu gosto da valve
<kernel> muito show os games dela
<paladinn> nntp joga algo ?
<rsser> sim, kernel
<rsser> sao bons mesmo
<nntp> nwn cs source e sc ,, so que tem tempo que eu nao jogo
<rsser> mas ateh hj nunca curti tanto um jogo como o unreal tournament
<rsser> aquilo é frenético demais
<rsser> é só eu pensar e o sangue já sobe pra cabeça
<rsser> nntp, Do You Have  what it takes to win the ... TOURNAMENT?
<rsser> LOL
<nntp> nunca joguei isso nao
<rsser> uma pena
<rsser> ele roda no linux, usando o wine
<rsser> pelo menos o UT99
<rsser> ou o UTgoty
<rsser> jogo que usa openGL é outra coisa!
<paladinn> orra
<paladinn> meu d2 falhou na vm do xp...
<rsser> nntp, olha o meu primeiro computador ==> http://www.mci.org.br/micro/prologica/cp300_01.jpg
<rsser> perdeu a moral pra falar de SOs comigo, nntp
<rsser> hehehehe
<rsser> eu carregava programas em ASM
<rsser> ateh fiz alguns programinhas
<rsser> soh que naquela epoca o montador era dificil carregar por fita
<rsser> era mais facil digitar codigos direto na ram em hexadecimal
<rsser> muita coisa era feita no braço, numa linguagem mais atual, na raça
<rsser> miseros 48K de ram
<rsser> haha
<nntp> acho que meu msx nao tinha nem isso
<paladinn> ja mexeu com vm
<rsser> jah mexi com o msx tb
<rsser> msx hotbit 1.0
<xispirito> lol
<rsser> aquela maquina tinha potencial
<rsser> os pcs deviam ter seguido aquela linha
<xispirito> bare-metal tipo assim?
<rsser> teriamos maquinas carissimas, mas bem potentes
<rsser> o pc era verdadeiramente multitasker, xispirito
<rsser> jah tentou ouvir uma mp3 num 486 e formatar um diskete
<rsser> o msx fazia tudo isso sem "lagar" nada
<xispirito> sim, 386 é a arquitetura mais pobre de todas
<rsser> certamente, que é
<rsser> os computadores amiga da comodore
<rsser> putz
<xispirito> eu ainda quero um sparc
<xispirito> mas não achei um de meu gosto
<nntp> rsser, nem tinha mp3 na epoca do msn
<nntp> do msx
<nntp> mentira
<xispirito> não tinha nem cd-rom lol
<nntp> e ele nao tinha driver de diskete e nem cdrom
<rsser> era externo, nntp
<xispirito> o driver de diskette dava para comprar
<nntp> demorei pra achar um driver de disket pra comprar externo da microsol
<nntp> sim
<rsser> ligado por uma saida rs não sei oq
<rsser> faz tanto tempo
<rsser> acho que era rs232
<rsser> uma coisa ssim
<xispirito> eujá me prestei a emular para ver
<nntp> paladinn, xp ?
<rsser> xispirito, emular não tem o mesmo sabor
<xispirito> minha próxima aventura é esta: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TOPS-10
<rsser> o computador rodava a 8mhz no max
<xispirito> rsser: não, mas eu nasci uns anos atrasado, daié o que há
<rsser> eu tinha meu cp-300 até o ano 2000, quando tive que me desfazer dele por causa da mudança de cidade
<xispirito> se eu achasse, comprava estas máquinas antigas
<xispirito> só para fazer testes
<rsser> ah cara, sao incrivelmente lentas pra calculos
<rsser> lembro me qdo fiz um circulo gráfico, numa máquina que nem tinha ambiente direito pra isso
<rsser> gráfico de um círculo*
<xispirito> aha
<xispirito> no apple ][ que tinha umas paradas assim
<paladinn> moh esquema tem que fazer pra ativar o 3d na vm
<paladinn> =\
<xispirito> você digitava meia dúzia de código e fazia uma animação ascii
<rsser> não fica bom não, paladinn
<rsser> eu fiz aqui
<xispirito> uau, devia ser o máximo
<rsser> hehe, xispirito
<rsser> lembro me disso
<rsser> meu tio fez um jogo chamado missao impossivel soh com ascii, xispirito
<rsser> era bem massa ele
<rsser> jogabilidade alta
<xispirito> no apple ][?
<rsser> não, ele fez pro meu cp300
<rsser> em basic
<rsser> e com um pouco de asm
<xispirito> rodava o que? aquele DOS ao contrário?
<rsser> nada, o SO era na ROm
<rsser> ROM*
<xispirito> sim, mas tinha um que era o DOS com os comandos ao contrário
<xispirito> aha
<rsser> tinha o interpretador basic que era carregado depois do sistema ser executado
<rsser> bons tempos aqueles
<xispirito> nada, o tempo bom é agora
<xispirito> redes *-*
<xispirito> MUAHA
<rsser> nntp, entre neste site pra tu ver um pouco de historia dos arquivos de audio digital ==> http://modarchive.org/
<rsser> vai precisar dum programa chamado modplayer, acho
<rsser> acho que o nome dele é esse
<xispirito> o xmms tocava estas doideiras todas
<nntp> quero nao
<rsser> hehe, xispirito
<xispirito> uma coisa que eu gostava muito no msx era metal gear =D
<xispirito> rsser: chegou a usar aquele amiga?
<xispirito> me pareceu interessante
<nntp> nemesis era legal tmb
<rsser> não, xispirito
<nntp> nemesis parodius
<rsser> o ultimo foi o msx mesmo
<rsser> amiga soh vi de longe
<megalinux> megalinux
<xispirito> xispirito
<nntp> amiga era legal
<megalinux> internet
<xispirito> o.0
<megalinux> counter strike
<claudio-tux> boa noite
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe como instalo o icq no ubuntu 12.10?
<claudio-tux> estou tentando fazer o download mas nao baixa
<Spiga> :/
<Spiga> sudo apt-get install icq
<Spiga> ou baixar extensao do pidgin
<xGrind> claudio-tux, sudo apt-ge install pidgin
<xGrind> o pidgin ja suporta o protocolo icq
<claudio-tux> consegui instalar
<claudio-tux> o proprio icq
<claudio-tux> ele ja está disponivel pra linux
<rsser> icq, ele usa isso ainda?
<rsser> 98, c tava no auge no brasil
<rsser> eu gostaria era de encontrar a galera perdida
<rsser> na parada cujo protocolo era o nntp
<rsser> eita, galera do bem
<rsser> era aquela
<kayo> ei, eu sou do bem tbm
<Spiga> alguem ai sabe importar .pst para thunderbird
<sistematico> http://lifehacker.com/340521/import-outlook-pst-files-into-thunderbird-with-pst-import
<paladinn> como configuro o wine
<kernel> winecfg
<xispirito> Tion!
<xispirito> não
<xispirito> Toin!
<kernel> wine: created the configuration directory '/home/user/.wine'
<kernel> como nao? o.O
<xispirito> kernel: quem disse que não?
<kernel> lol
<xispirito> é que eu errei o Toin!
<xispirito> =(
<kernel> kkkkkk
<paladinn> puxa nao consegui rodar o d2 na vm com xp
<xispirito> paladinn: wine roda ele sem nenhum problema
<xispirito> e mais leve que vm
<annakamilla2> olá
<xispirito> eae annakamilla2
<annakamilla2> oi xispirito
<paladinn> puxa e a briga pra instalar o wine aki ta dificil
<annakamilla2> nossa
<annakamilla2> que ocorre paladinn ??
<paladinn> tentando instalar wine to no debian
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-25
<xispirito> quem tiver um sparc, mips ou arm para doação, estou aceitando =D
<annakamilla2> xispirito: meu p4 pifou
<minhoca> Alguém fala português?????
<annakamilla2> sim minhoca
<minhoca> Scuse me please ....
<minhoca> Estou com um problema estranho ...
<xispirito> annakamilla2: eu quero fugir um pouco de 386
<annakamilla2> qual é minhoca ??
<minhoca> Sempre usei o 9.04 e não senti necessidade em upgrade ...
<minhoca> Decidi sair da idade da pedra ...
<annakamilla2> xispirito: meu atual computador é um atom
<minhoca> ... O CD simplesmente abre a primeira tela para escolher o idioma e o menuzinho de cinco itens ...
<minhoca> ... Instalar Ubuntu ...
<xispirito> annakamilla2: sim, 386 =D
<minhoca> ... ele simplesmente reinicia e volta pro menuzinho de novo ...
<annakamilla2> xispirito: vai para um amd
<minhoca> Alguém já teve esse tropeço????
<xispirito> annakamilla2: que é um 386 também
<annakamilla2> xispirito: o da minha irmã é um 64
<xispirito> sim sim, mas continua sendo um x86
<xispirito> só que 64 bit
<annakamilla2> ok
<annakamilla2> minhoca: trocou a fonte ?, fez atualização da bios?.
<minhoca> Não.
<minhoca> Notezinho velho que serve muito bem a minha necessiade de produção de texto ....
<minhoca> O da minha esposa e do meu filho instalaram numa boa ...
<minhoca> ... mas o velhinho não quer nem conta ...
<minhoca> Celeron 550 ....
<annakamilla2> humm, e, o do pessoal da tua casa ??
<xispirito> minhoca: e com o mesmo cd que fvocê está tentando no seu ?
<minhoca> Não achei nenhuma literatura que mencione a impossibilidade ...
<minhoca> Afirmativo!
<annakamilla2> bom, tente, xubuntu, lubuntu, debian 6.
<minhoca> O 12 tem limitação de processador?????
<annakamilla2> sim
<xispirito> é, pareçe um trabalho para grub special codes o/
<annakamilla2> minimo dual core com 2 gb de ram
<xispirito> tente, na telinha de cinco opções, apertar 'e' para editar a linha de boot, e adicione: noacpi
<annakamilla2> por isso que parei de usa-lo
<minhoca> Mas ele não conversa comigo, simplesmente vira as costas e não instala, deveria haver alguma mensagem de erro????
<annakamilla2> pode ser a acpi, por isso que eu mencionei de atualização
<annakamilla2> como o xispirito disse
<minhoca> O da família tem 4 GB ...
<xispirito> annakamilla2: seria bom antes de mexer em firmware tentar bootar sem acpi para ter certeza
<xispirito> porque há a possibilidade de uma cagada ruim de limpar =D
<annakamilla2> sim
<minhoca> A sintaxe é noacpi ou acpi -o
<xispirito> eu sempre usei noacpi
<xispirito> minhoca: isto na tela de boot
<minhoca> É ... vamos tentar mais essa ...
<thiagof> Fala galera, estou com um problema utilizando a 12.10... Não estou conseguindo utilizar a configuração ideal de vídeo :/
<minhoca> A de modo gráfico ou a de Linha de comando???
<annakamilla2> thiagof: qual a placa de video ?
<xispirito> minhoca: linha de comando
<xispirito> aquela primeira, em que você escolhe português e manda o sistema iniciar sem alterar disco bla bla
<thiagof> annakamilla2 G31
<xispirito> no ubuntu eu não lembro se dá para editar apertando 'e' ou tem que escolher opçãonaquele menu ..
<minhoca> Essa é modo gráfico ...
<xispirito> minhoca: a tela que me refiroé a primeira depois de carregar o cd, não bios da máquina e etc
<MarcosChristian> tem alguém ai
<annakamilla2> thiagof: seria da intel ?
<thiagof> annakamilla2 Ele dá como - direct rendering: Yes mas só 1024x768 o monitor é um LG E2260 1920x1080
<minhoca> Então, ele vai direto para modo gráfico ..
<thiagof> annakamilla2 sim, do chipset G31
<MarcosChristian> tem muita gente ...rsss
<annakamilla2> humm
<annakamilla2> poste o teu xorg.conf
<xispirito> minhoca: sim, por isto que lá, você deve apertar 'e' antes de enter, vai aparecer uma linha para editar, e nesta linha você escreve noacpi
<MarcosChristian> ...pessoal preciso instalar o java e não sei como...
<xispirito> se apertando 'e' não apareçer ( eu não lembro no ubuntu ), deve ter no menu alguma opção para boot personalizado
<MarcosChristian> está em .rpm
<minhoca> Desde os velhos tempos de meu XT em 1989 essas bit-escovadas sempre me surpreenderam ....
<minhoca> Obrigado Xispírito ......
<annakamilla2> MarcosChristian:
<minhoca> exit
<annakamilla2> tem ppa para por no ubuntu, não precisa ser do site da oracle
<annakamilla2> MarcosChristian: dá uma googlada
<MarcosChristian> oi anna
<MarcosChristian> ainda vou instalar o Ubuntu
<MarcosChristian> estou com o Debian
<MarcosChristian> e estou começando em linux
<annakamilla2> ahhh, qual versão MarcosChristian ? whezzy ou squezze?
<annakamilla2> eu tenho os repositórios do quatal no meu lmde
<annakamilla2> quantal
<annakamilla2> sobre o java
<MarcosChristian> se não me engano é a  versão 6
<xispirito> quantal o.0
<xispirito> que isso é?
<paladinn> agora sim ta instalando o d2lod pelo wine
<paladinn> :D
<sistematico> MarcosChristian: Fica no Debian que é mais negócio.
<MarcosChristian> é...
<MarcosChristian> porque
<MarcosChristian> tem um programa de automação comercial pra linux ele é recomendado pra Ubuntu...acha que ele pode ser instalado no Debian
<MarcosChristian> annakalilla2
<sistematico> Pra automação comercial use o Stoq.
<MarcosChristian> é ele mesmo
<annakamilla2> sim
<MarcosChristian> pode ser instalado no Debian então
<annakamilla2> na boa
<MarcosChristian> vocês são experientes em linux
<annakamilla2> MarcosChristian: eu tenho a versão 7
<paladinn> desde criança
<MarcosChristian> podem dar suporte pago
<annakamilla2> do java
<MarcosChristian> ...quero começar um pequeno negócio, com servidor linux ...softwares livres
<MarcosChristian> ...então preciso de saber a quem recorrer quando necessário
<annakamilla2> na verdade eu tenho o repo do precise
<sistematico> MarcosChristian: Vão chover ofertas, que entendem mesmo, 1 ou 2 :)
<annakamilla2> paladinn: que debian vc está usando ?
<MarcosChristian> a versão 6
<sistematico> uhuhuhuh
<paladinn> Linux paladin-home 3.2.0-4-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.2.32-1 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MarcosChristian> como faço pra confirmar a versão aqui
<xispirito> cinco mil/mês e eu dou o suporte que você precisar
<sistematico> Aí fala tudo, menos a versão do Debian, uhuhuhu
<sistematico> xispirito: Só?
<paladinn> wheezy
<xispirito> é, o uname do debian não fala a versão -.-
<xispirito> sistematico: sim, não sou ganancioso
<annakamilla2> MarcosChristian: cat /etc/issue
<sistematico> xispirito: Tá de graça! NUm quer o dobro do salário?
<sistematico> Eu pago!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh
<xispirito> se quer me dar, eu quero
<xispirito> ^^
<annakamilla2> paladinn: eu to usando o lmde, que é baseado no whezzy
<sistematico> A Sistematico Corp. tá contratando! Aproveite!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<xispirito> sistematico: aha, me contrata então, dou suporta a Linux e OpenBSD
<paladinn> annakamilla2, não conheço muito de linux... usei ubuntu, slack e vim pro debian ... só usei bsd
<MarcosChristian> ...apareceu isso: Debian GNU/Linux 6.0 \n \l
<sistematico> Que bom.
<sistematico> :D
<sistematico> annakamilla2: lsb_release -a
<annakamilla2> é isso mesmo olha a saida do meu annakamilla2@annakamilla-notebook:~$ cat /etc/issue
<annakamilla2> Linux Mint Debian Edition \n \l
<annakamilla2> sistematico: annakamilla2@annakamilla-notebook:~$ cat /etc/issue
<annakamilla2> Linux Mint Debian Edition \n \l
<paladinn> Description:	Debian GNU/Linux testing (wheezy)
<annakamilla2> fiz errado
<sistematico> contece.
<annakamilla2>  lsb_release -a
<annakamilla2> No LSB modules are available.
<annakamilla2> Distributor ID: LinuxMint
<annakamilla2> Description:    Linux Mint Debian Edition
<annakamilla2> Release:        1
<annakamilla2> Codename:       debian
<sistematico> Sim, mas não aqui no #.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<MarcosChristian> ...então quem de vocês é bom em linux Debia e banco de dados
<sistematico> MariaDB?
<MarcosChristian> Debian
<sistematico> :P
<xispirito> com Debian eu sou o ninja webcom das galáxias .. o problema é o banco
<annakamilla2> eu manjo um pouco de banco, mas to fora da informática
<sistematico> Tambem, tenho um problema enorme com o banco, to devendo adoidado.
<MarcosChristian> ...a annakamilla2 deve ser fera em banco de dados
<MarcosChristian> ....é ana...
<MarcosChristian> ?
<sistematico> MarcosChristian: Qual tipo de banco de dados amiguinho?
<xispirito> acho que é: ana kamilla
<xispirito> o.0
<annakamilla2> de sql, mas to fora
<annakamilla2> to mais agora nas humanas, por causa da faculdade
<MarcosChristian> ...xispirito ...é sério..entende mesmo...
<MarcosChristian> configuração de servidor, client
<xispirito> MarcosChristian: para debian, estamos ae
<MarcosChristian> ...quero começar com um pequeno projeto pra ver se engrena...
<MarcosChristian> primeiro: configurar o servidor linux com o Stoq
<xispirito> contrate o xispirito e ganhe um ninja webcom em debain, e mais! firewall pf sem custo adicional, compre já
<MarcosChristian> ...rss
<sistematico> pf no Debian?
<xispirito> não, fora, mas é sem custo =D
<sistematico> ah
<xispirito> só se eu usar kfreebsd
<xispirito> mas dai ia tornar minha vida um desafio =D
<sistematico> kfreebsd é o kernel, o userland não muda.
<xispirito> sim, não vai rolar iptables no kfreebsd =D
<MarcosChristian> então mostre um pouco de seu conhecimento me ajudando a instalar o java
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<xispirito> MarcosChristian: java da oracle ou openjdk?
<MarcosChristian> ...oracle
<MarcosChristian> ...ou o q funcionar melhor
<xispirito> da última vez que vi, tinha nos repos o jre da oracle
<MarcosChristian> qual é sua opinião
<xispirito> MarcosChristian: eu sempre vou de openjdk, nada falhou até hoje
<sistematico> Eu acho que só um funciona com o BB.
<xispirito> nada == ( metasploit e libreoffice )
<sistematico> *acho*
<MarcosChristian> ...onde baixo o openjdk
<xispirito> no própio sistema
<sistematico> xispirito: O que é metasploit?
<xispirito> apt-get install openjdk
<MarcosChristian> ...é só digitar isso no terminal
<xispirito> sistematico: um framework para exploração de vulnerabilidades em software
<xispirito> MarcosChristian: sim
<MarcosChristian> em root
<xispirito> sistematico: para invasão, evasão e exploiting
<xispirito> MarcosChristian: isso
<sistematico> MarcosChristian: http://wiki.debian.org/Java
<MarcosChristian> disse que é impossivel encontrar o pacote
<sistematico> MarcosChristian: Segue o link que eu te passei.
<xispirito> MarcosChristian: então é openjdk-jre
<xispirito> estou sem debian para ver agora
<sistematico> MarcosChristian: O meta-pacote chama-se default-jre ou default-jdk dependendo de qual vai instalar.
<sistematico> jre = Java Runtime Environment
<sistematico> jdk = Java Development Kit
<sistematico> Eu acho.
<xispirito> é istoae
<xispirito> eu virei desenvolvedor java por trinta minutos =D
<sistematico> MarcosChristian: Tendeu minino?
<xispirito> é muitopé no saco, mal escrito ..
<MarcosChristian> ...primeiro baixo o pacote né
<MarcosChristian> ...ou só digito apt-get intall default-jre
<sistematico> MarcosChristian: O apt-get baixa e instala.
<sistematico> MarcosChristian: man apt-get
<MarcosChristian> c é bão mes ein
<MarcosChristian> rss
<sistematico> Sô nada.
<MarcosChristian> está baixando
<sistematico> Vou nessa.
<sistematico> http://comunidade.sistematico.org
<sistematico> Visitem.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Merchandising gratuíto.
<sistematico> Inté.
<MarcosChristian> ....xispirito
<MarcosChristian> ...sabe como instalar o flash player
<xispirito> MarcosChristian: você já habilitou os repositórions non-free?
<MarcosChristian> não, não sei fazer isso
<xispirito> então façamos: nano /etc/apt/sources;list
<xispirito> ops
<xispirito> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<xispirito> como root
<xispirito> lá vai ter duas linhas tipo: debian http://blabla main
<xispirito> dai no fim, depois de main, coloque: contrib non-free
<xispirito> nas duas
<xispirito> e roda apt-get update
<xispirito> e dai depois: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<MarcosChristian> ainda está instalando o java
<xispirito> pode ir editando o /etc/sources.list enquanto baixa o java
<xispirito> não tem problema
<xispirito> arre, meu path está quebrado o.0
<MarcosChristian> ah...pode abrir outro terminal...
<xispirito>  '/etc/apt/sources.kist
<xispirito> MarcosChristian: isso
<MarcosChristian> deu isso: root@debian:/home/marcos# su /etc/apt/sources.list Id desconhecido : /etc/apt/sources.list root@debian:/home/marcos#
<xispirito> sim, precisa de um editor? sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<xispirito> s/?/:/
<MarcosChristian> ...deu um erro
<xispirito> haehuhua
<MarcosChristian> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<xispirito> MarcosChristian: só escreve como root, nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<xispirito> é só colocar depois de todos main, contrib non-free
<xispirito> MarcosChristian: no nano, para salvar é ctrl+o
<xispirito> para sair, ctrl+x
<MarcosChristian> digitei em root@debian ano /etc/apt/sources.list
<MarcosChristian> e apareceu um monte de texto
<MarcosChristian> no final
<xispirito> voc digitou ano?
<MarcosChristian> deb http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian squeeze main contrib non-freex
<xispirito> ah
<xispirito> sim, ssó tire o x do non-free
<MarcosChristian> e pede confirmação
<xispirito> pode editar sem medo de errar
<xispirito> tem que ficar algo tipo deb http:blabla main contrib non-free
<xispirito> sem # na frente
<xispirito> dai ctrl=o, enter, ctrl+x
<xispirito> apt-get update ; apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<xispirito> #ctrl+o
<kernel> alguem sabe um programa similar ao megacubo do windows
<kernel> para assistir tv a cabo pela net
<MarcosChristian> ...estou lendo ...o texto fala que nao terminou de instalar porque falhou a verificação no endereço de download
<xispirito> MarcosChristian: voc escreveu algo errado em /etc/apt/sources.list
<MarcosChristian> # deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian/ squeeze-updates main # deb-src http://ftp.debian.org/debian/ squeeze-updates main deb http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian squeeze main contrib non-freex deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian squeeze main non-free
<MarcosChristian> tem esses links mas eu clico e não dá nada
<xispirito> non-freex não pode
<xispirito> é non-free
<kernel> é non-free
<kernel> justamente
<MarcosChristian> ^G Ajuda     ^O Gravar    ^R Ler o Arq ^Y Pág Anter ^K Recort Txt^C Pos Atual ^X Sair      ^J Justificar^W Onde está?^V Próx Pág  ^U Colar Txt ^T Para Spell
<MarcosChristian> tem estas opções
<xispirito> como expliquei, é ctrl+o
<xispirito> enter
<xispirito> ctrl+x
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> nano
<nntp> imagina no vim
<MarcosChristian> voltou pro root
<nntp> lol
<xispirito> é esta a idéia
<xispirito> agora mande denovo: apt-get update ; apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<nntp> mm
<MarcosChristian> deu isso: root@debian:~# apt-get update ; apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree E: Tipo 'NU/Linux' não é conhecido na linha 1 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list E: A lista de fontes não pode ser lida. Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto E: Impossível encontrar o pacote flashplugin-nonfree root@debian:~#
<xispirito> asim eu choro
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> é flashplugin-installer
<xispirito> kernel: é nada
<kernel> uihauehaieah
<nntp> compila isso ae
<xispirito> MarcosChristian: você editou errado o sources.list
<nntp> http://pequieletrico.com.br/blog/2012/11/24/instalacao-flash-player-em-firefox/#more-7
<xispirito> era só escrever contrib non-free no fim das linhas
<kernel> flashplugin-installer - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<kernel> flashplugin-downloader - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package)
<kernel> flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound - Adobe Flash Player platform support library for Esound and OSS
<xispirito> kernel: ubuntu?
<kernel> sim
<kernel> estou nele aqui
<xispirito> aha, debian é flashplugin-nonfree
<kernel> no netbook
<kernel> ah sim é debian né
<kernel> me desculpe
<kernel> o.O
<nntp> duro de usar ubuntu e debian eh isso a gente vai emburrecendo
<xispirito> jogo meu lamborghini como é
<xispirito> nntp: e destes aqui, chegou a usar? http://www.openbsd.org/vax.html
<nntp> na epoca que eu mandava o po sim
<xispirito> lol
<nntp> nntpvax
<nntp> ^^
<nntp> OO
<xispirito> ainda vai cabar sendo receitado denovo para depressão
<xispirito> #acabar
<nntp> o freebsd ou o po ?
<xispirito> o pó
<xispirito> o freebsd não é cura de depressão =D
<nntp> ah na verdade jah tem altas anfetas ae neh que servem pra isso
<nntp> mas eu nao sou freud
<xispirito> sim, dá na mesma coisa
<nntp> depende neh
<nntp> tipo prescrissao
<nntp> o cara tem um diagnostico
<xispirito> sim, não vai virar oscarface
<nntp> o remedio eh controlado e tals
<nntp> diferente
<xispirito> #o scarface
<nntp> tony montana
<kernel> queria saber um programa que rode no linux para assitir canais de tv a cabo
<xispirito> aquela cena da mesa no fim é clássica demais
<nntp> the world is yours!
<kernel> tipo o megacubo do windows
<kernel> alguem tem alguma dicA Ai
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> ?
<xispirito> kernel: minha televisão eu desativei
<nntp> qq isso megacubo?
<nntp> ah eh programa pra ver filme
<nntp> cara melhor eh canal da net mesmo
<kernel> kkkkkk
<nntp> dae tu pega o inspector
<nntp> faz um html pra ti persona
<nntp> sem as propagandas
<xispirito> nntp: flash?
<nntp> uma pagina de controle remoto
<nntp> sim
<nntp> alguns sao wmv
<xispirito> dai eu não uso =D
<nntp> depende
<nntp> tem varios formatos
<nntp> dae tu faz outro html de controle remoto saca
<nntp> e pronto
<nntp> eu fazia assim
<xispirito> tomara o htmol5 estabilizar
<nntp> mmm
<xispirito> <video></video> *-*
<nntp> ta longe de virar isso ae
<nntp> cara vai ser lah pro html6
<xispirito> nntp: é algo essêncial
<kernel> ahcei
<kernel> achei
<xispirito> tem que acontecer, logo
<kernel> me-tv - Me TV, it's TV for me computer
<kernel> ;)
<nntp> kernel, a net do vizinho ta bombando em parcero ?
<kernel> ta sim
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> lol
<kernel> vai ter que segurar ate eu por a minha
<kernel> ele nao sabe monitorar o radio
<kernel> ainda bem
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> eu fiz uma fez com lata de azeite
<xispirito> #vez
<MarcosChristian> ...o Debian está me batendo demais
<kernel> lol
<MarcosChristian> ...é crime um negócio dese
<xispirito> MarcosChristian: tudo que voc fez foi escrever errado lá naquele arquivo que eu te disse
<MarcosChristian> ...xispirito não consegue fazer isso por acesso remoto
<xispirito> MarcosChristian: consigo
<MarcosChristian> podemos combinar um dia
<xispirito> a hora que quiser, se você tem ip externo, é só ativar o ssh e me passar o endereço e a senha
<MarcosChristian> ....hoje cansei
<xispirito> não estrago nada nem ponho backdoor, não é a minha praia =D
<xispirito> pode perguntar pro nntp
<nntp> nao to dando conta de ligar a aceleraçao na virual box
<nntp> ah eu formatei meu pc depois que ele entro neh
<xispirito> hauehuehauh
<nntp> hehe
<nntp> mas ele nao mexeu em nada nao
<xispirito> mas eu não fiz nada demais, estava tudo no bash_history
<nntp> hehe
<xispirito> só estava analisando
<xispirito> em /proc a rede e etc
<nntp> alias fez nada neh
<xispirito> eu estava com pressa, tinha que sair
<nntp> eu que resolvi o bo depois
<xispirito> nntp: e além de que, o problema não era naqueles host -.-
<xispirito> você que coloca trinta firewalls por rede
<nntp> firewall de borda neh
<xispirito> sim, mas me contaram de um só
<nntp> eh o outro era surpresinha ateh pra mim
<nntp> haha
<xispirito> aha
<nntp> tentando instalar um vm aqui pra rodar um jogo to sofrendo d+
<nntp> esse negocio de windows eh phopda
<xispirito> sim, eu não uso porque é muito difícil
<nntp> nossa com vm eh viu
<xispirito> é .. mas eu falo sem vm
<xispirito> um sistema de 4gb, que não tem driver de nada, programa de nada, leutor de nada, um shell vagabundo sem um comandomdecente( tá, netstat, o que mais? )
<nntp> quero so rodar um game aqui
<xispirito> tem que ter ele mais uns cinquenta cd's, directx, net-framework, antivirus, trojan, firewall, desfragmentador, limpador de registro,serial, crack .. estraga > tudo denovo
<xispirito> tira cd, põe cd, tira cd, põe cd
<xispirito> crack, serial, driver
<xispirito> aaaaa raaaaaaaa, não tenho paciência, nem a pau
<nntp> to instalando o xp ueahaeuh
<xispirito> já me deu preguiça só de lembrar
<nntp> telona azul
<nntp> nem lembrava disso
<xispirito> outra coisa que lembrei, varar noite na net atrás de software
<nntp> kkk
<xispirito> não tem gerenciador de pacote /o\
<xispirito> nããããããão
<Rudolf> aka slackware
<xispirito> é .. eu não quero mais
<nntp> Rudolf, da as manhas do vbox ae eu nunca me dei bem com isso
<Rudolf> nntp: parei com vbox
<Rudolf> nntp: mas qual a dificuldade?
<nntp> opengl
<Rudolf> nntp: como assim?
<nntp> to tentando rodar um agme aqui
<nntp> to apanhando
<nntp> liguei a aceleraçao agora vam ver
<Rudolf> nntp: ueheiuheiuehue
<Rudolf> lamental
<nntp> esse tal de java
<nntp> nem to afim de instalar isos nao
<nntp> nem
<nntp> 2 coisas que tinham que acabar o jva e o flash
<Rudolf> flash até tem opção
<Rudolf> java ainda não
<xispirito> tem muita opção para flash, é que eles querem passar comerciais nos vídeos ¬¬
<xispirito> não permitir download de forma óbvia e etc
<shallwe> boa noite, agora fiquei curioso pq acabar com o java?
<shallwe> vc diz java não java script certo?
<xispirito> shallwe: é, provávelmente, a vm mais bugada da história da computação
<shallwe> :)
<shallwe> mas o html 5 usa oq?
<xispirito> não éjavascript, mas java
<xispirito> java java
<shallwe> aaaaaa bom
<xispirito> haehuaehu
<shallwe> isso que perguntei hahaha
<Rudolf> uuehiuehiuehue
<shallwe> não uso muito java então não faz falta, eu só vejo java em celular o.O
<xispirito> aqui eu parei de usar também
<nntp> java eh a coisa mais insegura que tem no mundo
<Rudolf> blablabla
<xispirito> só instalava para ter a interface no metasploit, mas no fim nunca usava a interface, dae parei de instalar
<Rudolf> xiitas
<shallwe> eu sempre achei java pesado
<Rudolf> papo brabo esse
<Rudolf> "eu não uso java, blablabla, eu sou foda"
<shallwe> lol mas e não é isso mesmo?
<xispirito> ninguém falou em foda até o presente momento
<shallwe> eu nem sei o que foda quer dizer o.O
<Rudolf> shallwe: virjão?
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> no portugus, qualquer coisa
<shallwe> lógico tenho 13 anos :)
<xispirito> qualquer coisa no portugus pode significar qualquer coisa
<xispirito> só depende do contexto
<xispirito> shallwe: lol
<Rudolf> shallwe: que munitim
<shallwe> :)
<shallwe> eu lembro como era bonito aquelas paginas todas em flash, cheio de efeitos hahaha
<shallwe> pc se cagava pra rodar
<xispirito> até hoje tem site que coloca tudo dentro de um frame flash
<shallwe> hoje em dia uma página assim é considerada cafona e fora de moda, o simples voltou
<xispirito> tinha que dar um troféu para o designer
<Rudolf> xispirito: horríveis
<shallwe> xispirito, pior que tem
<Rudolf> xispirito: troféu de pica
<xispirito> sim
<shallwe> quer ver um exemplo irritante do uso do flash?
<shallwe> acessa ai terra.com.br hhahaha
<xispirito> tínhamos que fazerum site que desse troféu pica para os sites mal feitos lol
<shallwe> aqueles baners malditos abrindo sem pedir ocupando metade da pagina
<xispirito> um bem barulhento
<xispirito> de preferência citando o nome dos "programadores"
<shallwe> mas os smartphones e tablets ajudaram a extinção do flash, graças a deus
<nntp> por isso eu uso opera
<shallwe> e outra nunca houve otimização do flash, por isso que ta morrendo
<Rudolf> outro fodão
<shallwe> alias já morreu
<shallwe> se o flash fosse otimizado blz, mas do jeito que é tinha que morrer mesmo
<nntp> opera eh foda mesmo
<nntp> melhor browser
<xispirito> tem só uns noventa exploits de flash, noticiados
<shallwe> google chrome na veia
<shallwe> lol
<xispirito> fora os erros que só alguns sabem
<nntp> chrome eh um lixo
<shallwe> o.O pq lixo?
<nntp> oq da pau d+
<Rudolf> cheio de desenvolvedor no canal
<shallwe> vou dar uma dica :D que sempre funciona comigo e me deixa feliz
<xispirito> shallwe: é roedor de memória ele, o código é bem alienigena
<nntp> nem
<nntp> opera da de 10 nesses navegadores todos
<shallwe> use sempre o que todo mundo usa e seja feliz :D
<nntp> retardado
<shallwe> quer distro linux, usa ubuntu, mais suporte que ubuntu impossivel
<xispirito> se todo mundo sentar no cacete tu senta também?
<shallwe> quer navegador, usa firefox ou google chrome
<nntp> kkk
<xispirito> eu não sento, não não
<nntp> nem vo ali
<shallwe> xispirito, lol nada a ver essa comparação
<xispirito> uhaehuauhhu
<shallwe> vai pela lógica, quando mais pessoas usando, mais suporte, mais pessoas trabalhando pra isso
<shallwe> olha o ubuntu onde está
<nntp> shallwe, vai pro windwos
<xispirito> shallwe: eu uso coisas que a maioria não usa
<xispirito> e me sinto bem
<nntp> shallwe, vai usar windwos
<shallwe> nntp, eu uso :)
<shallwe> no trabalho
<nntp> windows tem suporte
<nntp> todo mundo usa
<nntp> 99% usa windows
<shallwe> tem, pq é pago é o minimo que eles podem fazer
<xispirito> mentira
<nntp> 99%
<nntp> desktop
<nntp> windows
<shallwe> 99% nada
<xispirito> não
<nntp> xiu
<xispirito> uns 80% pode ser
<shallwe> temos mac tb
<nntp> 99%
<nntp> bah
<xispirito> não mais que isto
<nntp> 99%
<xispirito> e é muito
<xispirito> hahahuaeuhaehu
<nntp> ms
<shallwe> só não temos mais mac pq é caro, mas basta olhar fora do brasil
<nntp> windows
<nntp> fora do brasil eh windows
<xispirito> shallwe: se me desse um mac de presente, eu formatava =D
<nntp> na china eh windows
<nntp> windows
<nntp> 99%
<xispirito> nntp: aehuahuaehu
<xispirito> linux já tem uns 10%
<nntp> esses nob de ubuntu me alugam d+
<xispirito> só que nunca vão dizer
<shallwe> xispirito, sim, se a pessoa não sabe usar o sistema eu faria o mesmo :)
<xispirito> shallwe: não é questão de não saber, porque se aprende, só não me interessa um MacOS
<shallwe> eu nao uso mac pq meu trabalho nao permite, os programas que uso e o maquinário nao tem pra mac
<shallwe> xispirito, dúvido :)
<shallwe> nao gostaria de um macbook air?
<xispirito> dúvida que não se consiga aprender?
<shallwe> ou prefere um notebook positivo?
<xispirito> shallwe: do hardware, sim
<xispirito> do OS, não
<shallwe> então :)
<xispirito> me vende só o hardware que eu compreo
<xispirito> aha
<shallwe> sim os é questão de costume e uso, eu não uso pq pra mim não me serve
<shallwe> mas tenho ipod e nele eu uso
<shallwe> se eu tivesse o hardware nao te venderia :)
<Rudolf> shallwe: no que vc trabalha?
<xispirito> shallwe: -.-
<xispirito> Rudolf: ele tem treze anos lol
<shallwe> Rudolf, impressões
<xispirito> deve trabalhar vendendo suco de tamarindo
<Rudolf> xispirito: com gosto de limão?
<shallwe> xispirito, pra isso até android me serviria o.O
<xispirito> sim
<shallwe> infelizmente as impressoras que usamos e os arquivos que recebemos de clientes não tem saída, tem que ser o windows ainda
<xispirito> shallwe: tem dois OS que eu uso, Debian e OpenBSD
<shallwe> openbsd ta ai m sistema que nunca usei
<Rudolf> shallwe: não tá perdendo muito
<shallwe> o.O
<xispirito> é .. a maioria não simpatiza
<shallwe> isso ai é derivação do unix?
<Rudolf> xispirito: não é simpatia
<shallwe> assim como o ios da mac?
<xispirito> shallwe: é filho do filho
<Rudolf> xispirito: ou antipatia
<xispirito> um descendente direto
<Rudolf> shallwe: mais próximo
<shallwe> aa bom
<shallwe> fico com o pai então o.O
<xispirito> NetBSD ..
<Rudolf> shallwe: sua vantagem em servidores e bordas de rede ou mesmo tuneis é em relação  a segurança
<xispirito> eu fico no Open
<Rudolf> shallwe: para usuário final, não faz tanta diferença
<Rudolf> shallwe: BSD ou linux
<shallwe> Rudolf, entendi
<shallwe> é então realmente para mim não serve
<xispirito> Rudolf: é que, além da segurança e tudo mais, eu acredito no projeto, na filosofia
<xispirito> segurança de baixo para cima
<Rudolf> xispirito: puff... filosofia de cu é rola
<xispirito> huahuaah
<shallwe> pode falar palavrão aqui? :O
<Rudolf> xispirito: falácia para erguer bandeira
<xispirito> Rudolf: é que você é do tipo industrail trabalhador telecom
<Rudolf> shallwe: não
<Rudolf> xispirito: e vc é do tipo?
<xispirito> ninje webcom das galáxias
<Rudolf> falei que só tinha fodão aqui
<Rudolf> bom, vou nanar
<xispirito> Rudolf: não leve tão a sério, nem tudo neste mundo é competição e grana
<Rudolf> comportem-se
<shallwe> ta bom
<shallwe> como sou menor de idade nao posso sair, vou ficar por aqui mesmo
<Rudolf> xispirito: quem me dera ter esse pensamento capitalista
<xispirito> é o que aparenta
<Rudolf> xispirito: provavelmente não seria um fracassado reacionário
<Rudolf> bom, fuiz
<shallwe> bom vou olhar desenho da barbie mais tarde eu volto
<nntp> killall
<nntp> lol
<Kakarot0> alguem vivo ae
<MarcosChristian> bom dia
<MarcosChristian> xispirit
<MarcosChristian> fica 24 horas conectado
<MarcosChristian> rsser
<MarcosChristian> esta ai
<MarcosChristian> gostaria de saber como instalar um programa de cadastro d clientes do excel no Debian
<MarcosChristian> alguém sabe
<jxajro> Alo saudações aos conectados!
<jxajro> alguém sabe como eu ativo o som do ubuntu quando liga o sistema?
<Spiga> alguem ai com net da speedy?
<Spiga> jxajro: como assim
<Spiga> MarcosChristian: programa de cadastro de cliente do excel?
<Spiga> nao e so instalar o excel?
<MarcosChristian> então, este gerou um executavel
<MarcosChristian> ele é feito em exel e vba
<Spiga> MarcosChristian: excel gerando executavel?
<Spiga> MarcosChristian: mas usando ele no windows... ele abre como?
<MarcosChristian> estou sem windows
<MarcosChristian> tem windows ai
<Spiga> é que eu queria intender como ele é executando no windows
<MarcosChristian> fiz o download com o navegador web do gnome e não sei pra onde foi o download
<Spiga> MarcosChristian: geralmente os download vao para pasta Download do seu perfil
<jxajro> Oi Spiga! Quando e ligava o computador vinha um som de abertura que sumiu...não que isso me incomode mas como faço pra ter esse som de volta?
<Spiga> jxajro: ubuntu mesmo?
<jxajro> sim, ubuntu 11.4
<Spiga> vai nas config.
<Spiga> deve ter algum icone SOM
<jxajro> então....eu tentei olhar na internet pra lembrar onde configura isso mas não sabia nem _como_ procurar, entende?
<jxajro> config? de som?......sim..eu sei..já fui lá.
<Spiga> jxajro: procura sobre "som entrada ubuntu"
<jxajro> mas não tem nada lá.
<jxajro> hmmm ok..vou ver...som entrada ubuntu
<Spiga> e foda to sem internet aki ..
<Spiga> embratel ainda nao voltou. to sem acesso a porta 80
<Spiga> mais alguem com problema na embratel ou só eu?
<jxajro> entao Spiga
<jxajro> vi este vídeo no google mas não to entendendo nada...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1C3kQ_I233E
<jxajro> em outro site ele fala pra ir em configurações do sistema
<Spiga> vai no google e esquisa
<jxajro> Eu lembro que já mexi nisso, acredita? mas agora não to conseguindo lembrar onde configura
<Spiga> pesquisa
<jxajro> eu até estava tentando mudar o som e gravar outro mas acabei desistindo.
<jxajro> ok
<Spiga> xispirit`: acorda maldito.
<alvaro> jxajro, talves isso ajude http://techmify.com/2012/10/como-adicionar-um-som-personalizado-de-inicializacao-para-ubuntu/
<Spiga> alguem ta sabendo se rompeu alguma fibra da "MARAVILHOSA" embratel
<jxajro> Oh Alvaro..obrigado...to procurando aqui um jeito nas configurações de sistema..tava vendo o Tweak..mas vou ver tua sugestão..é um problema bobo, cara..mas obrigado  a todos pela ajuda
<alvaro> ok
<alvaro> jxajro, estou no 12.04, ele não vem mais com a musica de incicialização "por padrão", mas consegui colocar para funcionar rsrsrs
<jxajro> então alvaro...minha intensão não é modificar nem personalizar o som de login..é só _habilitar_....ele sumiu não sei porque..eu tava tentando ver isso no Tweak
<jxajro> queria só saber onde habilita ou desabilita
<alvaro> espere vou tepassar outo site
<alvaro> Esse resolveu meu problema http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/12/retirado-o-som-de-login-do-ubuntu-12-04-lts/
<alvaro> Olha o ultimo comentario do Precival
<alvaro> * Percival, meu portuges está pessimo hoje rsrsrs
<alvaro> jxajro, deu certo?
<jxajro> perai..alvaro
<jxajro> tá tudo travando aqui
<alvaro> 0.0
<jxajro> tem um site aqui....http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/sons-ubuntu/1207905/
<jxajro> que o cara diz isto:
<jxajro> Clique o ícone no canto superior direito da tela e escolha Configurações de sistema. Na seção pessoal, selecionar iniciar aplicativos. Desmarque a opção Som de login do GNOME.
<jxajro> mas nao acho essa opção no meu sistema.
<alvaro> Esta usando Gnome ou Unity na maquina?
<alvaro> Eu uso Unity (que é o padrão)
<jxajro> bom gente...vou experimentar isto aqui..se não der tento outra coisa depois http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/PC-Configuration/Ubuntu-1110-sem-som-ao-iniciar
<alvaro> É so clicar em painel inicial/aplicativos de sessão
<jxajro> nao to achano esse painel inicial
<jxajro> aplicativos de sessão?
<alvaro> pelo terminal tambem dá certo.
<alvaro> jxajro, seu ambiente grafico é unity (tem uma barra lateral do lado esquerdo) ou Gnome?
<jxajro> sim...exatamente Alvaro...testei o desktop-login.ogg pelo VLC e tá normal
<jxajro> tem uma barra lateral do lado esquerdo
<alvaro> é o 1 o simbolo do ubuntu é que é o painel inicial
<Daekdroom> O 1 é do Ubuntu One.
<alvaro> tem razão o seu é 11.04
<jxajro> O meu é 11.10 Alvaro
<alvaro> mas é o simbolo do ubuntu, posicione o mouse sobre ele
<alvaro> errei rsrsrsrs
<jxajro> eu instalei um tal de Tweak aqui que é muito bom..mas não acho a configuração start up que dizem :(
<alvaro> sua versão rsrsrs
<alvaro> schou  o icone com o simbolo do ubuntu?
<xispirito> quem me chamou?
<Spiga> xispirito: eu
<alvaro> jxajro, voce instalou esse gnome-tweak-tool 3.3.4-0ubuntu1 ?
<Spiga> qual tel empresarial da embratel
<xispirito> fal Spiga
<xispirito> ah, não sei não
<Spiga> alguem ai sabe?
<Spiga> to sem porta 80 devido maldita da embratel alguem me passa 0800 empresarial
<Spiga> fazendo favor.
<xispirito> Spiga: http://portal.embratel.com.br/mge/faleconosco_form.jsp?utm_source=Atendimento_Site_Embratel&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Atendimento_MGE
<Spiga> xispirito: nao da para navegar.
<Spiga> to sem porta 80... aki
<xispirito> ah
<Spiga> e eu nao sou adm do firewall
<Spiga> :/
<xispirito> 0800 721 21 09
<xispirito> médias empresas ^
<Spiga> blz valeus
<xispirito> 0800 721 10 21
<xispirito> randes empresas ^
<xispirito> #grandes
<Spiga> brigado
<xispirito> Spiga: cortaram a porta 80 de saída?
<xispirito> hahueahueahuaehahu
<xispirito> cinco mil, e eu abro denovo
<Spiga> xispirito: e que a aki os links e dividos pelas saidas
<Spiga> xispirito: tudo que é 80 443 21 sai pela embratel
<Spiga> os outros sai pela oi
<Spiga> foda.
<xispirito> berra com o admin, manda ele por para Oi por hora
<Spiga> huahuauhua
<Spiga> ele ta durmindo.
<xispirito> lol
<xispirito> admin não dorme, entra em standby
<Rudolf> xispirito: wake-on-lan
<nntp> ligar a maquina ?
<nntp> wake up neo
<nntp> the matrix has you
<nntp> instalei o game com wine ta rolando no outro x ali agora vamo por ele em janelinha pra nao ter 2 x abertos
<xispirito> aha
<xispirito> Xephyr?
<nntp> nossa rodou melhor que no windwos
<xispirito> eu disse =D
<nntp> mm ?
<nntp> rsser, fala que nao roda jogo com opengl roda sim
<nntp> perfeito
<xispirito> não era voc que andava com o DiabloIi ontem?
<xispirito> #DiabloII
<nntp> nao
<Rudolf> nntp: sexta-feira
<nntp> era o paladin
<xispirito> ah
<Rudolf> nntp: teve aula de seminário
<nntp> eu to rodando nwn
<nntp> mmm
<Rudolf> nntp: os malucos no final queriam passar video do youtube
<Rudolf> nntp: sem internet
<nntp> lol
<Rudolf> nntp: 3º ano de engenharia
<nntp> Rudolf, qq faz com o pessoal
<xispirito> wow, a aula foi muito elucidante eh
<nntp> c tem q ver os fera da computaçao 3o ano
<nntp> tinha nego que nem sabia ligar um comp
<xispirito> acho engraçado que as pessoas vão a escola e nelas é despejkado um monte de coisas desconexas das quais tem de se decorar e escrever depois em um papel chamado "prova", se decorou direto, ok .. no fim,ninguém aprende nada
<Rudolf> xispirito: faça seu próprio modelo de escola e ganhe dinheiro com isso
<xispirito> a questão foco para mim não é dinheiro
<xispirito> dinheiro é a questão foco atual destas escolas
<nntp> neh nada
<Rudolf> xispirito: vou mudar
<Rudolf> xispirito: faça seu próprio modelo de escola e ensine o mundo a aprender
<Rudolf> xispirito: vc é o cara
<xispirito> ainda não cheguei tão longe
<Rudolf> xispirito: atá
<xispirito> mas já cheguei longe o suficiente para distinguir as coisas
<Rudolf> xispirito: achismo
<xispirito> não, lógica
<Rudolf> xispirito: criticar por criticar
<Rudolf> xispirito: se vc não provar seu pensamento é achismo
<xispirito> pergunte a qualquer um quianto é dois mais dois
<Rudolf> xispirito: concordo que não é o melhor método de ensino
<Rudolf> xispirito: vish veio
<xispirito> e depois pergunte o que é um número, o que é sistema decimal e por ae vai
<omelete> escola ensinam errado falto
<xispirito> susessor? -.-
<Rudolf> xispirito: já vi nego perguntar se y = 5 e x = -5 pq x+y=0
<Rudolf> xispirito: em aula de cálculo 3
<xispirito> Rudolf: então, é este o ponto
<xispirito> é só decoreba, nada de conhecimento
<Rudolf> xispirito: não sabem o mínimo de álgebra
<Rudolf> xispirito: acho que aprender é com o aluno
<Rudolf> xispirito: em casa
<Rudolf> xispirito: professores vão ensinar até onde o aluno quer aprender
<Rudolf> xispirito: se ele fica na decoreba para passar de ano
<Rudolf> xispirito: azar o dele
<xispirito> talvez, mas tem pessoas que não sabem que devem aprender, não conheçem além
<Rudolf> xispirito: agora se ele usou o professor para tirar duvidas que vão além, se ele le os livros além das aulas
<xispirito> devia ter, no mpínimo, uma luz
<Rudolf> xispirito: pobres espíritos
<maruno> estou om dificuldade em gravar a iso, o arquivo ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso possui 753mb e não consigo gravar
<Daekdroom> maruno, o Ubuntu 12.10 simplesmente não cabe num CD normal.
<Daekdroom> Grave em um DVD ou use um USB.
<maruno> caracas
<Rudolf> he
<Daekdroom> O limite da ISO aumentou para 800MiB.
<xispirito> hoje em dia é bom um oendrive para as instalações
<Daekdroom> Eu comprei um pendrive só para parar de gravar CDs.
<xispirito> visto que todas isos atuais vem prontas para um dd
<maruno> bom saber
<Daekdroom> Tenho acho que um CD de cada versão do Ubuntu desde a 7.10
<xispirito> já vem com estrutura de disco, antes dava um certo trabalho preparar
<xispirito> só o fedora que não tem ainda lol
<xispirito> chroot /var/starstruck /bin/ksh
<xispirito> err
<Spiga> o negocio... e jogar o PC fora e ir cuidar de galinha, porco e pato.
<Spiga> essas horas poderia estar em baixo de uma rede fumando uma piero.
<Spiga> paiero.
<Spiga> tomando uma cerveja...
<Spiga> isso que da ouvir minha mae.... vai menino estuda para ser alguem um dia... to eu aki trampando em pleno domingo.
<Spiga> trampando de segunda a segunda.
<paladinn> bom dia
<paladinn> nntp
<Ricardo__> meu pai qeurendo arrumar
<Ricardo__> pc velho
<Ricardo__> ahahah
<Ricardo__> um lixo ja disse pra por fora
<Ricardo__> p4 1.8 256 ram 40 gb hd 15 anos de idade
<paladinn> os melhores pcs estão na mão dos piores usuários
<xispirito> hoje é domingo?
<paladinn> pé de cachimbo
<xispirito> lol, eu não sabia
<paladinn> to usando o wine, e tenho meu note e uma tela de 22 extendida...
<paladinn> quando rodo o jogo,fica na tela do note, tem como rodar o jogo no monitor extendido ? nao achei configuração pra isso no wine
<Spiga> rapaz.
<xispirito> não dá só para passar a janela através do window manager para a tela de '22?
<xispirito> no xmonad tem isto dae, através das wm_class
<Spiga> paladinn: configura tela extendida como principal
<xispirito> ou mesmo resource(o nome da app)
<paladinn> onde configuro tela extendida como principal ?
<Spiga> monitor
<xispirito> clik click click click
<Spiga> vai la no config
<xispirito> lol
<paladinn> to usando gnome
<Ricardo__> com esse micro acho q teria q usar um dawn small linux
<Ricardo__> ahaha
<Spiga> abre o menu
<Spiga> digita config
<Spiga> primeiro icone
<Spiga> vai la monitores
<Spiga> tem la monitor 1 e 2
<paladinn> to em Telas
<xispirito> Spiga: dae cada vez que for jogar tem que fazer isto?
<Spiga> xispirito: nao ..
<Spiga> se vc priorizar o estendido como primario.
<Spiga> extendido*
<xispirito> mas dae tudo vai para o extendido ou estou errado?
<Spiga> sim
<Spiga> isso mesmo
<xispirito> eca
<paladinn> eu desliguei a tela do note
<paladinn> e ficou só a de 22
<xispirito> eu estou ficando vadio com estas automações
<nntp> paladinn, rodei o game aqui via wine
<Ricardo__> bah nem tento mais usar wine
<Ricardo__> mta gambiarra
<Ricardo__> antes eu ate fazia a mao.. agora dual boot e azar
<paladinn> isso que eu queria
<paladinn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/154693/run-a-wine-application-fullscreen-on-a-single-monitor-from-dual-monitor-setup
<Spiga> falow
<Spiga> vou beber
<Spiga> que hj ja foi meu expediente
<paladinn> to na ressaca
<xispirito> na boa, a notícia do domingo me chocou
<xispirito> até vou dar uma volta depois
<paladinn> vai ser pai ?
<xispirito> 0.0
<xispirito> espero que não
<nntp> xispiritinho ?
<paladinn> kkkkk
<rsser> engraçado isso => http://i.imgur.com/xK414.jpg
<xispirito> coitada da crança euhhahu
<rsser> quando a conta vem, todo mundo foge dela.
<rsser> onde está o cara que disse que os desktop não vão morrer?
<rsser> LOL
<xispirito> elas falam em igualdade, mas na hora de arranjar grana: "tu é o homem da casa"
<rsser> saca soh: Intel’s Haswell Could Be Last Interchangeable Desktop Microprocessors
<rsser> eu curti mais a ultima frase, xispirito
<xispirito> e não é? lol
<rsser> The belief that equality does not include equal responsibility
<rsser> muito bem dita a frase
<rsser> apesar que os adultos de hoje, de forma geral, independente do sexo, tão recusando aceitar suas responsabilidades
<xispirito> é porque estão cansados de trabalhar para pagar conta de gente que não ajuda em nada, spó suga
<xispirito> as notícias correm rápido hoje, estão cansando de pagar o triplo no preço de alguma coisa, sendo que em outros lugares o preço é kjusto
<xispirito> e claro, receber cinco vezes menos não ajuda
<xispirito> e o maluco do bigodão germânico acertou, Deus morreu
<rsser> sabe que eu acho, é melhor aumentarem as verbas pra pesquisa pro robozinho mesmo
<rsser> hehe
<rsser> IA
<xispirito> me dando verba, eu escrevo o cérebro =D
<rsser> pra quem acha que o pc vai durar muito tempo, é bom dar uma lida nisso ==> http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20121122022244_Intel_s_Haswell_Could_Be_Last_Interchangeable_Desktop_Microprocessors_Report.html
<Rudolf> rsser: 1 link é dono da verdade?
<xispirito> rsser: legal, vãosoldar o processador -.-
<Rudolf> bulshit
<xispirito> em todo caso, ainda temos muitas arquiteturas de refúgio
<xispirito> sabe o que eu acho mesmo?
<rsser> Rudolf, é uma tendência minituarizar, não é?
<xispirito> estamos em um ponto de virada, a ms fazendo merda, o google ficando mais e mais controlador, pcs ficando menos flexíveis( se for verdade o link) ..
<rsser> com o proc de encaixar, fica dificil diminuir o tamanho
<xispirito> vai mudar, migraremos a outras tecnologias
<rsser> xispirito, não sei se isso será tão fácil
<xispirito> é a tendência,tudo que é controlador e quer poder tem a ascensão e queda
<xispirito> a duas décadas atrás a IBM era invencível
<xispirito> duas não, vamos por umas trs
<xispirito> #três
<paladinn> temos que ver depois do dia 21 ne
<xispirito> aeauhahaeuh
<xispirito> no ano 2000 teve gente se enterrando dentro de buraco porque ia acabar o mundo
<xispirito> cara, que doideira ..
<paladinn> mas agora é especial
<paladinn> kkkk
<xispirito> sim, em 2000 também era =D
<paladinn> era nada
<xispirito> " a grande virada"
<paladinn> 2000 era calendario romano
<paladinn> nunca foi grande coisa...
<paladinn> mas agora 2012 ta escrito no calendario maia e em outros lugares
<paladinn> é o dia da volta "deles"
<xispirito> nos maias tem desenho de homem dentro de foguete e ninguém dá bola
<paladinn> sim
<paladinn> astronautas ancestrais
<paladinn> é uma teoria
<rsser> [13:33] <xispirito> nos maias tem desenho de homem dentro de foguete e ninguém dá bola => rolei de rir com essa
<xispirito> sim, está lá para quem quiser ver
<xispirito> bem desenhado, inclusive
<paladinn> é q se preocupamos com problemas mundanos
<paladinn> capitalismo, guerras
<paladinn> que esquecemos a essencia
<paladinn> isso é fato
<rsser> qual é a essência, paladinn?
<rsser> que essência é essa a que tu se refere?
<xispirito> teve filósofo dando tiro na cabeça por causa desta pergunta
<rsser> xispirito, onde tá a nave espacial neste desenho? Sou incapaz de enxergar o foguete na picture. http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-bH5FRamt0XQ/TvLov0f6A3I/AAAAAAAAAiU/B4sQIts4mfo/s320/tattoo%2Basteca.jpg
<paladinn> vc é meio altista ne rsser
<xispirito> é, este aí está muito abstrato
<xispirito> o que eu falo está em uma parede lá, em um templo deles
<rsser> meio altista, essa é boa, paladinn
<paladinn> o maior relato de visita de extraterrestres da história
<paladinn> é a biblia
<rsser> não existe essa parada de meio, paladinn
<paladinn> s/anjos/aliens
<paladinn> só isso
<rsser> ou você é ou não é
<xispirito> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-pO6H3-lgs5M/T8UlznyjwII/AAAAAAAAALA/8QYCukPvDXE/s1600/astronauta_maya-america-actual-ancient-aliens-29366638-1310-762.jpg
<rsser> eu acho que as pessoas sempre veem coisas que querem ver.
<xispirito> paladinn: lá nos indianos também tem, a epopéia de gilgamesh é o relato de um homem que subiu ao templo flutuante dos deuses, no céu, e voltou
<paladinn> vimanas
<rsser> Acho que o ser humano vai dar proximo salto evolutivo, quando ele parar de imaginar como as coisas são e VER a realidade.
<paladinn> xispirito assiste no youtube
<xispirito> e o homem era mestiço, segundo a lenda
<paladinn> as 2 temporadas de aliens ancestrais do history
<paladinn> ok ?
<Rudolf> rsser: ajudenos com sua sabedoria enchergar a realidade
<paladinn> somos 80% aliens e 20% humanos
<paladinn> tem um limbo na historia, é o elo perdido
<paladinn> do homem erectus pro homo sapiens
<xispirito> paladinn: eu já li tanto sobre o assunto que poderia escrever um livro
<paladinn> inexplicavel
<xispirito> aha
<paladinn> e o elo perdido
<paladinn> vc conhece ?
<xispirito> os assírios tem uma explicação
<xispirito> para a evolução
<Rudolf> xispirito: escrever sobre o que leu?
<xispirito> Rudolf: não exatamente
<Rudolf> xispirito: vc tem que escrever sobre o que viveu
<Rudolf> xispirito: se não é ajuntado
<Rudolf> xispirito: plágio
<paladinn> vixi
<xispirito> você lê um texto antigo, vê referências, interpreta e etc
<xispirito> faz conexões e por ae vai
<Rudolf> xispirito: mas não vive
<Rudolf> xispirito: interpretações mil gerou a bíblia
<xispirito> mas claro, segundo o que se vê por ae, este pessoal passou por aqui a uns dez mil anos atrás
<xispirito> Rudolf: e não seria um relato da verdade, mas só daria asas a uma probabilidade
<xispirito> não tenhoambissão de ser dono da verdade, não sabemos nada
<paladinn> sim
<rsser> [13:41] <Rudolf> rsser: ajudenos com sua sabedoria enchergar a realidade => enxergar a realidade? Eu sou humano como poderia?
<paladinn> no final somos meros macacos evoluidos
<xispirito> este, aliás, é um dos mais graves defeitos do ser humano
<xispirito> achar que sabe
<rsser> evoluídos, paladinn?
<rsser> cometemos sempre os mesmos erros
<xispirito> somos uma poeira, vivendo em um planeta bem pequeno, em uma galáxia pequena, remota no universo, com um sol bem pequeno ... e achamos saber os mistérios da existência
<rsser> como podemos nos considerar evoluídos?
<paladinn> vcs estão muito filosofos hj
<rsser> eu acho que se fossemos evoluídos, realmente inteligentes, aprenderíamos sem ter a necessidade de passar pela experiência.
<xispirito> e ainda tem povos que vãoalém, achando que só o povo dele sabe em detrimento do resto do universo
<xispirito> é ruim de engolir eh?
<Rudolf> aka judeus
<Rudolf> aka arianos
<rsser> eu acho que religião é um atraso
<rsser> sempre foi e sempre será
<Rudolf> persas
<paladinn> religiao politica e disputa nos esportes
<Rudolf> rsser: mais achismo
<rsser> sim, estou emitindo minha opinião
<rsser> eu não tenho como saber se o que eu disse é um fato!
<xispirito> antes de ter uma certeza, devemos nos possibilitar "achar" alguma coisa, e então investigar
<xispirito> ninguém sai com uma verdade antes de achar que ela possívelmente seria uma
<rsser> concordo com sua penultima sentença, xispirito
<rsser> tudo começa com o empirico, Rudolf
<xispirito> sextus? lol
<xispirito> eu nem lembrava mais
<rsser> depois vem as suposicoes
<rsser> hipoteses e depois a tese
<rsser> daí vem a teoria
<Rudolf> e por fim termina em um muro sem saída
<Rudolf> já que a visão é limitada a ausência de vivência
<Rudolf> ou seja
<Rudolf> perda de tempo essa ponderação
<xispirito> se formos pensar assim, só vamos viver de encher as latrinas de merda
<xispirito> tem de se tentar resolver
<Rudolf> xispirito: resolvamos a fome
<Rudolf> xispirito: as doenças
<xispirito> você nasce, vive e morre, e só deixa uma latrina cheia de merda .. achoque foi da vinci que disse isto, fazendo referência aqueles não faziam nada com suas vidas além de simplesmente saciar seu sistema biológico e mante-lo funcionando
<Rudolf> xispirito: a vida em comunidade
<Rudolf> xispirito: ficar pensando em de onde viemos, para onde vamos
<Rudolf> xispirito: não vai salvar os famintos
<Rudolf> xispirito: ou os que dormem ao relento
<xispirito> no contextoem que vivemos, é essencial
<Rudolf> xispirito: menos ainda, as necessidades futuras
<xispirito> dominados por religiões, separatismos
<rsser> Rudolf, eu acho possível aprender sem vivenciar
<Rudolf> rsser: é possível
<Rudolf> rsser: mas nem sempre é útil
<xispirito> senão fosse possível aprender sem vivenciar, a teoria da relatividade geral nunca teria sido escrita
<xispirito> e tantas outras
<rsser> a conjectura de poincarè é ainda mais louco, xispirito
<rsser> hehe e olha que um cara russo provou e recusou 1milhao de dolares como premio
<xispirito> claro que tem uns que piram, tipo omundo das idéias de platão
<xispirito> ou era homero?
<xispirito> acho que era homero
<rsser> os odes de homero
<rsser> LoL
<xispirito> aha
<xispirito> o fato é que é possível resolver um problema usando a imaginação
<xispirito> visto que a realidade não existe, é toda processada pelo cérebro
<rsser> ah cara, eu acho que precisamos de ferramentas para melhorar a acuidade de nossos sentidos e enxergar a verdadeira realidade
<rsser> não essa realidade sonhada e fantasiosa
<rsser> as ciências ajudam um pouco, mas talvez seja o apice do delírio humano
<xispirito> rsser: nosso cérebro recebe bilhões de bits em informação por segundo, e os ignora solenemente =D
<rsser> talvez não tenha jeito da gente saber
<jxajro> Aviso aos navegantes! Quem tiver problemas com o som inicial do Ubuntu 11.10 use o Tweak.
<rsser> por isso que eu disse, xispirito, "precisamos de ferramentas para melhorar a acuidade de nossos sentidos "
<xispirito> sempre vale citar os assírios, que disseram "os deuses" desceram do espaço para minerar a terra, como o trabalho era demais, criaram uma raça para trabalhar para eles, nós
<xispirito> os assírios sempre se põem na posição de escravos destes deuses
<xispirito> é doido de ler, sobre o annunaki
<rsser> e nos deixaram aqui?
<rsser> LOL
<xispirito> sim
<xispirito> e é a primeira civilização que se tem notícia
<xispirito> vale de alguma coisa =D
<JemSoft> oiii
<JemSoft> tudo bem aqui?
<JemSoft> saudos da Canada
<xispirito> JemSoft: eae
<rsser> a oi lerdox tah braba
<Thiago_MGMB> olá
<Thiago_MGMB> boa tarde a todos ...
<Thiago_MGMB> estou com problemas no GRUB CUSTOMIZER... altero todas as configurações porém quando reinicio, o grub permanece do jeito original...
<Thiago_MGMB> alguém com o mesmo problema?
<rsser> hum
<Thiago_MGMB> rsser... boa tarde
<Thiago_MGMB> oq vc me diz ?
<rsser> boa tarde, não tem como dizer alguma coisa
<rsser> é preciso mais informações
<rsser> você usa um programa para fazer as alterações no grub?
<rsser> Thiago_MGMB, veja se vc está seguindo todos os passos corretamente http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awYPmdOg1gI
<Thiago_MGMB> eu utilizo o GRUB CUSTOMIZER
<paladin__> agora sim
<paladin__> d2lod rodando no wine , dual monitor
<Thiago_MGMB> ningué aee com uma solução para o GRUB CUSTOMIZER?
<slyz> alo galera.
<sistematico> Alô.
<slyz> qual a bronca?
<sistematico> Que bronca?
<rogerio> boa tarde alguém sabe se existe um programa estilo "folder view" só que leve
<MarcosChristian> boa tarde pessoal
<MrBoss> boa tarde
<MarcosChristian> tudo bem MrBross
<MarcosChristian> ...sabe como instalar o xchat no Debian
<MarcosChristian> ....li algo que fala que ele já vem no debian
<MarcosChristian> ...e que tem que ativalo pelo gerenciador de pacotes ou algo assim
<MrBoss> sudo apt-get install xchat
<MarcosChristian> ...alguem sabe como instalar programa a partir de pacote .rpm
<MarcosChristian> ..tem um .tar.bz2 dentro do pacote .rpm
<MrBoss> MarcosChristian, procura na internet uma vez eu vi um artigo falando isso
<omelete> extrai o bz2 e le o readme
<omelete> ou usa o alien no rmp
<MarcosChristian> ..como é o uso do alien
<MarcosChristian> ...os comandos
<al4nc4ds> omelete, alien as vezes nao converte muito bem para rpm
<al4nc4ds> $ alien --h
<al4nc4ds> $ man alien
<omelete> al4nc4ds,  sim, mas se ñ tem alternativa deb ñ custa nada tentar
<al4nc4ds> omelete, correto
<MarcosChristian> está falando que é impossível encontrar o pacote alien
<omelete> MarcosChristian,  oq vc qr instalar?
<MarcosChristian> xchat e flash player
<MarcosChristian> ...sou iniciante em linux, então ele me bate pra caramba
<Fedora> oi
<Fedora> alguem ???
<omelete> MarcosChristian,  debian né, ñ precisa usar .rpm, tem pacote .deb desse programa
<MarcosChristian> ...estou tentando achar...
<ivanbajr> sabe abrir um terminal
<MarcosChristian> ...entrei no apt-get e na busca fui direcinado ao gnome 2.2 repositório
<MarcosChristian> sei
<MarcosChristian> ...pelomenos isso
<MarcosChristian> rss
<ivanbajr> debian ou ubuntu sua distro?
<MarcosChristian> ...debian
<ivanbajr> abrir o terninal
<ivanbajr> entre como root
<MarcosChristian> ...ok
<ivanbajr> apt-get install xchat
<ivanbajr> uma pergunta
<ivanbajr> pq debian?
<MarcosChristian> fala que é impossível encontrar o xchat
<MarcosChristian> ...um colega instalou pra mim
<MarcosChristian> eu tinha instalado o Ubunto mas parou de funcionar
<ivanbajr> para quem vai iniciar
<ivanbajr> tenho o sentimento que o ubuntu seria melhor
<ivanbajr> você pode baixar o ubuntu
<ivanbajr> a iso
<MarcosChristian> ...e lendo sobre os dois, falam que o Debian é mais profissinal...e o ubuntu mais amigavel aos iniciantes...
<MarcosChristian> no meu notebook dá pra intalar a versão 12
<ivanbajr> particularmente
<ivanbajr> mas o ubuntu
<ivanbajr> pegue o 12.10
<MarcosChristian> tem que ser versão 8 a 10
<ivanbajr> ??????
<MarcosChristian> meu bruto aqui não aguenta a 12.10 já tentei...
<ivanbajr> qual sua configuração
<MarcosChristian> ...vou comprar um outro notebook ai sim vou fazer dual boot
<ivanbajr> coloquei um livro
<ivanbajr> em meu blog
<ivanbajr> serve como ajuda
<MarcosChristian> tem 412 de memoria ram, pentium 4 uns 2gb
<MarcosChristian> ...qual é seu blog
<ivanbajr> www.ivanbajr.blogspot.com.br
<MarcosChristian> ...vc já é usuário avançado em linux, incluindo Debian
<ivanbajr> não
<ivanbajr> sou iniciante
<ivanbajr> meu primeiro contato foi com o conectiva 5
<Rudolf> nuss
<Rudolf> milenios se passaram
<ivanbajr> depois red
<ivanbajr> depois suse
<ivanbajr> debian
<ivanbajr> e agora ficando com o ubuntu
<ivanbajr> uns 4 anos
<al4nc4ds> MarcosChristian, para sua memo e processador te recomendo o http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<al4nc4ds> eae tu escolhe se qr LTS ou a atual
<ivanbajr> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.pt-br.html
<al4nc4ds> foi-se
<ivanbajr> ok
<ivanbajr> mas espero que o novato não venha a desistir
<ivanbajr> também levei muito cabeçada
<ivanbajr> mas hoje meus micros são 100% linux
<ivanbajr> só tenho a dependência no trabalho
<al4nc4ds> ivanbajr, os meus tbm
<al4nc4ds> no meu trampo tbm uso deb
<ivanbajr> não domino banco de dados
<ivanbajr> mas estou estudando
<ivanbajr> para fazer aplicativos e sair da dependência do access
<MarcosChristian> meu navegador travou
<al4nc4ds> MarcosChristian, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.pt-br.html
<ivanbajr> mascos tente http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.pt-br.html
<al4nc4ds> isso
<MarcosChristian> obrigado pessoal
<al4nc4ds> de os creditos ao ivan
<MarcosChristian> ...quero colocar um projeto em prática
<MarcosChristian> ele envolve um servidor linux
<MarcosChristian> com acesso local e via internet
<MarcosChristian> voces tem experiência pra este tipo de trabalho
<al4nc4ds> MarcosChristian, ql vs do debian instalou ? e quantas midias gastou ?
<ivanbajr> estou nesta luta
<ivanbajr> já faz um bom tempo
<ivanbajr> mas meu servidor domestico andou travando
<MarcosChristian> Debian 6 um cd ou dvd
<ivanbajr> cd
<ivanbajr> se tens um boa net
<ivanbajr> vou ver um filme
<ivanbajr> depois tenho umas panelas para lavar
<MarcosChristian> bom descanso
<ivanbajr> mas se tiver duvidas
<ivanbajr> ivanbajr
<ivanbajr> gmail.com
<ivanbajr> uma opção para micro pequeno
<ivanbajr> http://www.bodhilinux.com/index.php
<rogerio> alguém sabe como instalar o Cairo Composite Manager no lubuntu 12.10
<rogerio> ou algum repositorio que não esteja quebrado
<jefferson> pessoal qual a melhor maneira de instalar o virtual-box.... Pelo repositorio ou baixando diretamente o pacote ??
<jefferson> do site da oracle '-'
<ivanbajr> instalo sempre do site
<ivanbajr> o cairo sempre com central de programas do ubuntu
<jefferson> hmm... :)
<rogerio> o Cairo Composite Manager
<rogerio> não cairo dock
<ivanbajr> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/cairo-composite-manager-versatile-and-extensible-composite-manager-which-uses-cairo-for-rendering.html
<Lordskylab> Srs - boa tarde... preciso de conseguir um freela para programação em C++ e/ou Java em linux... alguem saberia me dizer qual o canal mais aproriado?
<Seption> Alguem ai pode me ajudar
<Seption> não estou conseguindo atualizar meu kernel
<Seption> http://pastebin.com/hgGM0UbM
<rogerio> ivanbajr este repositorio esta quebrado, mas valeu pela ajuda
<Seption> http://pastebin.com/hgGM0UbM
<Seption> Alguem pode me ajudar a atualizar o meu kernel?
<nntp> Seption, pq vc quer atualizar teu kernel ?
<Seption> Pra usar o aircrack-ng
<Seption> presiso atualizar ele
<Seption> pode me ajudar?
<Rudolf> Seption: atualizar ou recompilar?
<Seption> Atualizar
<nntp> pois eh
<Seption> Linux federal 3.2.0-33-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 18 16:29:15 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nntp> aircrack funfa em versao de kernel bem anterior a essa ae que vc ta usando creio eu
<Rudolf> Seption: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<nntp> lol
<Seption> <Zero_Chaos> Seption: bot is dead, use kernel 3.3 or newer and that error should go away
<Seption> <Seption> Linux federal 3.2.0-33-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 18 16:29:15 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Seption> <Seption> What do I do now?
<Seption> <Zero_Chaos> upgrade your kernel
<Seption> <Seption> To 3.3?
<Seption> <Zero_Chaos> or higher
<Seption> <Zero_Chaos> 3.6 has been released, you are >1 year behind
<Seption> nntp
<Seption> o cara falou pra eu atualizar
<Seption> pra essa ai
<nntp> realmente vc ta meio desatualizado
<nntp> agora nao intendi vc usa ubuntu 12.10 ?
<Seption> Sim
<Seption> uso
<nntp> vc ta com repositorio do qualtal
<nntp> com kernel 3.2 ?
<Seption> como eu vejo isso?
<Seption> eu sou newbie
<nntp> e ta tentando virar hacker ?
<Seption> huahuauhauhahua
<Seption> tenho um pc bom... trabalho com informatica
<Seption> mas com linux sou nb
<nntp> bah
<Seption> :(
<Seption> pode me ajudar?
<nntp> o Rudolf passou o caminho ae
<Seption> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Seption> ?
<nntp> se voce nao detonou teus ppa
<nntp> sim
<nntp> isso ae mesmo
<Seption> ok
<Seption> ta atualizando
<nntp> upgrade geral da distro
<Seption> Calculando atualização... Pronto
<Seption> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<Seption> root@federal:~#
<Seption> http://pastebin.com/CES8iifn
<Seption> nntp
<Seption> Rudolf
<Seption> http://pastebin.com/CES8iifn
<nntp> mm teu linux eh o 12.04
<nntp> agora esse ultimo comando ae ele nao executou nao ?
<nntp> apt-get upgrade-distro ?/
<nntp>  apt-get dist-upgrade
<nntp> esse ae
<Seption> nntp
<Seption> http://pastebin.com/YUiLicpX
<Seption> nntp, e agora?
<Rudolf> Seption: para subir versão vc precisa mudar o /etc/apt/sources.list
<nntp> Seption, aqui uma versao do kernel nova
<nntp> http://tutorfreebr.blogspot.com.br/2012/11/instalar-o-kernel-linux-367-no-ubuntu.html
<Seption> Ok
<Seption> deixa eu ver
<Seption> Sim, eu estava ai
<Seption> mas esse site esta off
<Seption> pra atualizar
<Seption> quando vai kernel.ubuntu.com...
<Seption> nao responde
<Seption> Estou aqui Rudolf
<Seption> root@federal:/etc/apt# ls
<Seption> apt.conf.d     sources.list    trustdb.gpg  trusted.gpg~
<Seption> preferences.d  sources.list.d  trusted.gpg  trusted.gpg.d
<nntp> ta down neh
<Seption> nao :(
<nntp> Seption, vamo assim
<Seption> Da isso
<Seption> Olha
<Seption> http://pastebin.com/hgGM0UbM
<nntp> alt + f2
<nntp> procura pelo
<nntp> update-manager -d
<nntp> achou ?
<nntp> o programinha de update ?
<Seption> so um minuto
<Seption> Sim
<Seption> Não há atualizações para instalar.
<nntp> abre ae o settings
<Seption> uhmm
<Seption> q+
<nntp> ae a ultima linha
<nntp> notify me
<nntp> coloca for any new version
<Seption> Para qualquer nova versão
<Seption> ?
<nntp> sim
<nntp> manda procurar por atualizaçoes
<Seption> Nova versão do Ubuntu ''12.10'' está disponivel
<nntp> ae garoto
<Seption> irei atualizar intão
<Seption> :)
<Rudolf> Seption: cruza os dedos bem forte
<nntp> qqq
<nntp> Rudolf, pondo noia
<nntp> ue ele quer atualizar Rudolf
<nntp> Seption, outra coisa
<Seption> eu fiz backup
<Rudolf> pois é
<nntp> isso que eu ia falar
<Rudolf> nntp: mas vc sabe que pode dar merda
<Seption> claro
<Seption> kkkk
<Seption> Esta atualizando
<Seption> rsrs
<Rudolf> "apt-get é meu pastor e meu sistema não morrerá"
<Seption> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> kkk
<Seption> nntp
<nntp> oi
<Seption> vc ja mexeu com hashcat
<Seption> e aircrack-ng
<Seption> ?
<nntp> hashh cat nao
<Seption> tendi
<Seption> :)
<nntp> Seption, c ta usando virtual box ?
<Lordskylab> alguem aqui programa em C/Java e manja de rsa?
<Seption> Sim estou...
<Seption> To aprendendo a mexer
<Seption> pra depois instalar na minha maquina
<Seption> Tive interesse por esses progrmas de quebra de criptografia pelo fato
<nntp> Lordskylab, acho que tu vai ter sucesso no #
<Seption> de meu pc ter uma performace boa
<nntp> Lordskylab, acho que tu vai ter sucesso no #c-br
<Lordskylab> tks
<Seption> e eu querer vasculhar as redes vizinhas rsrsrsrs
<nntp> wm
<Seption> VirtualBox
<nntp> mm
<Seption> nntp
<nntp> backtrack ?
<Seption> tenho um i7 2600k  uma Geforce gtx 680 e 32gb ram
<nntp> essa gforce eh interessante e a ram tmb
<Seption> se quzier golear comigo
<nntp> agora vc se ta afimde caminhar pra esse lado ae pega um bt
<Seption> deixo quebrando aqui as senhas pra voce tambem
<Seption> rsrs
<Seption> bt?
<nntp> nah meu lance eh fechar e nao abrir
<Seption> tranquilo...
<Seption> estamos aqui pelo mesmo motivo
<Seption> mesmo bem em comum
<Seption> ajudar um ao outro
<Lordskylab> é tranquilo pra wep... WPA é outra história.... pegando o bonde andando
<Seption> sim
<Seption> mas futuro bem proximo
<nntp> depende
<Seption> assi mque eu estiver dominando wep
<nntp> wps
<Seption> wap todo mundo usa ne
<Seption> wpa2
<Lordskylab> wpa....
<nntp> se for conf automatica ae eh manha wpa2
<nntp> hehe
<Seption> ^^
<nntp> ainda mais com maquina boa e placa de video com cudas
<nntp> ^^
<Lordskylab> entao.. mas rede decente é foda... e a maioria dos grandes player agora tem assinaturas de ataques que fodem tudo
<Lordskylab> Cisco/WLC, aruba etc
<Seption> vdd
<Seption> mas quantas redes tem ao seu redor
<Seption> umas 100
<Lordskylab> agora, pra descobrir a chave do vizinho que tem uma linksys e setou a chave com o wizard... é outra história
<Seption> isso quando estiver atoa ne
<Seption> há coisas mais interessantes a se fazer com essa tecnologia
<Lordskylab> fiz isso há mto tempo atrás.. e o mais difícil foi conseguir um adaptador wi-fi na época que fosse suportado
<Seption> está instalando as atualizações
<Seption> logo será reinicializado
<nntp> Seption, primeira coisa que costuma explodir eh o video hehe
<Seption> uhauhauhauhahuauhuha
<Lordskylab> uma vez pegamos a senha wep da ELEMIDA.. aquela empresa que tem as tvs nos elevadores... as chaves acho que sao wep até hj
<nntp> kk
<Seption> nntp
<nntp> ae rola de por um porno no elevador
<Seption> vc tem a manha em wep
<nntp> kkk
<Seption> ?
<Lordskylab> rs
<Lordskylab> nunca fizemos nada..... nao tenho coragem..
<Lordskylab> só para ver o negócio quebrar mesmo
<Lordskylab> mas todas aquelas máquinas tem VNC
<Seption> interessante
<Seption> rsrs
<Lordskylab> aí era quebrar a senha do VNC e fazer oq quiser.
<nntp> eu mexo com isso ae nao eu to usando rede cabeada
<Seption> Intendi
<Seption> mas de linux em geral
<Seption> vc intende bem?
<nntp> meu note ta com freebsd parado aqui do lado
<nntp> mais ou menos
<nntp> sou nob]
<nntp> hahaahah
<Seption> intendi
<Seption> rs
<nntp> Rudolf, que eh cobra
<Seption> Rudolf
<Seption> Voce gowsta disso?
<Seption> gosta*
<Rudolf> !?
<Seption> demora pra atualizar ein
<Seption> :(
<delet> algum comando pra mim ver todos os ips da rede?
<delet> tipo o meu é 192 168 10 10
<delet> como faço pra ver todos?
<Rudolf> delet: no gw arp -a
<Rudolf> delet: mas para ver todos os ativos
<Rudolf> delet: nmap -sS ip/bitmask
<delet> Rudolf nao tem como eu por ip inicial-final?
<Rudolf> delet: pode ser 192.168.200.5-100
<nntp> arp -a melhor pra isso
<Rudolf> nntp: arp -a não é melhor
<Rudolf> nntp: é mais rápido
<Rudolf> nntp: mas só funciona bem no router
<nntp> sim
<Rudolf> nntp: já que todos os hosts da rede passam por ele
<Rudolf> nntp: mas se você for medir de um host
<nntp> eh ae tem q ser um nmap mesmo
<Rudolf> nntp: só vai aparecer as máquinas que se comunicarem com ele
<delet> valeu
<Ormus> Olá.
<Ormus> Pessoal, meu processador é um Intel E5700 e diz que suporta 64 bits.
<Ormus> Eu tentei a arquitetura AMD64, no entanto, ele inicializa o bootscreen e então trava com a imagem toda bagunçada.
<Ormus> Suspeita que não seja a arquitetura correta, já tentei com o kubuntu, mesmo problema.
<Ormus> No caso, qual seria a arquitetura correta para baixar?
<nntp> mm
<nntp> ja tentou por a bios no default ?
<nntp> maquina de 4 anos pra cah eh tudo 64bits
<Ormus> Esse computador eu mesmo montei.
<Ormus> Ainda não tentei esse lance da bios
<Rudolf> Ormus: imagem bagunçada?
<nntp> ele ja tentou 2
<Rudolf> Ormus: normalmente problema de x86/64 ele avisa que o processador não é suportado
<nntp> depois posta o erro ae mas tenta resetar a bios primeiro pra default
<Ormus> ah estou tentando rodar a partir do pendrive, não sei se isso conta.
<Rudolf> Ormus: defina imagem bagunçada
<Ormus> hmmmm
<nntp> kkk
<Ormus> Já jogou NES alguma vez?
<nntp> lol
<nntp> so megadrive
<Rudolf> Ormus: já
<Rudolf> Ormus: quando o cartucho trava
<Ormus> Em que tu tentava colocar o cartucho pra funcionar e as vezes aparecia uma imagem cheia de quadriculados?
<Rudolf> Ormus: tá mais para pau de placa de video
<Ormus> Pois é, daquele jeito mais ou menos
<nntp> eh
<Ormus> É uma GT240
<Ormus> DDR5
<Rudolf> Ormus: eu dava uma limpada na placa e nos contatos
<Rudolf> Ormus: e tentava uma distro sem ambiente grafico padrão (systemrescuecd)
<Rudolf> Ormus: ela é pequena, apenas teste
<Ormus> Vou ver se baixo Debian AMD64 e 32 bits.
<Ormus> net install e ver o que dá.
<nntp> Rudolf, vc limpa contato com borracha ????
<Rudolf> nntp: atualmente não
<Rudolf> nntp: usando mais notebok
<nntp> hahaha
<Rudolf> nntp: notebook
<Rudolf> nntp: uso lata de ar comprimido
<Ormus> Tipo, o que eu acho interessante é que aqui no XP roda de boas a placa
<Rudolf> nntp: mas limpei muito
<Ormus> pode ser algum conflito com a arquitetura talvez?
<Rudolf> Ormus: linux é mais sensivel
<nntp> mmm lata de arcomprimido eh legal hein
<nntp> onde compra isso ?
<Rudolf> nntp: muito
<nntp> eu tmb
<Rudolf> nntp: comprei na kalunga aqui perto de casa
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> kalunga eh legal d+ ja comprei pela net
<nntp> isso eh bom pra limpar cooler neh
<Rudolf> sim
<nntp> eu to usando um secador de cabelos
<Seption> Voltei nntp
<Seption> :)
<nntp> Rudolf, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXDILI6J_fI
<nntp> semeion, atualizado ?
<Seption> nntp
<Seption> Linux federal 3.5.0-18-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 19 10:26:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Seption> Vamos tentar agora né
<Seption> pra ver se vai
<Ormus> Olá
<Ormus> Consegui
<Ormus> existe um parâmetro chamado nomodeset
<Ormus> Estou rodando nesse momento rs
<Ormus> No entanto, esse modo me deixou com uma resolução de 1024x768 enquanto que meu monitor é widescreen.
<Ormus> Como mudo isso rodando do livecd?
<Ormus> Só instalando os drivers?
<nntp> http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/12/1126/h_1353882413_8928952_c87c38ad58.png
<lucas_> eu nao consigo acessar a minha conta
<lucas_> vamos me ajudem
<slyz> cria outra, nerd.
<nntp> kk
<Seption> nntp
<Seption> como eu faço para atualizar o driver da placa de video agora que eu atualizei o kernel
<Seption> agora estou sem video aqui
<Seption> ta osso
<nntp> qual su placa ?
<Seption> GTX 580
<nntp> nvidia
<nntp> mm
<Seption> 680*
<nntp> com uma palca desse eu tava jogando no windwos
<nntp> kkk
<Seption> Mas eu tenho windos
<Seption> meu ubuntu é na vm
<Seption> nntp
<nntp> tendi
<nntp> tipo assim
<nntp> na central de software tem tudo
<nntp> mas c ta sem video neh
<Seption> o video ta funcionando normal , eu digo sem video, assim
<Seption> quandovou abrir as janelas
<Seption> da muito deley
<Seption> quando eu fui atualizar apareceu que nao tinha acelaração de ahrdware pra essa versao
<Seption> ai eu cliquei em sim
<Seption> tendeu
<Seption> ai agora nao tem como fazer nada
<Seption> ?
<nntp> aqui tem um tuto interessante http://techhamlet.com/2012/11/install-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-10/
<Seption> ok
<Seption> demorou vou ver
<nntp> winetriks eh uma bençao
<sistematico> Ou um castigo.
<nntp> sistematico, ta bom ?
<nntp> sistematico, tipo assim
<sistematico> É como isso aqui: http://www.simfiel.com.br/art_b.php?id=95
<sistematico> Não sei se é uma benção ou se é um castigo.
<Seption> nntp
<Seption> parece que vai resolver meu problema
<Seption> esse tutorial que vc me mandou
<Seption> :D
<Seption> só reiniciar aqui pra ver
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-18
<mirqui1> por que eu não deixava instalar tudo
<mirqui1> ele mesmo vai pedir para ejetar o cd ou o pendrive
<kilauea> olha, enquanto eu tô copiando uns arquivos antes de refazer a instalação vc me ajudaria a criar uma partição no meu hd?
<mirqui1> se não der jeito , conversa com alguém mais avançado
<mirqui1> o ununtu já faz isto
<mirqui1> não sei fazer partições
<mirqui1> o ubuntú já faz isto automaticamente
<mirqui1> mas vc pode acho que acertar o tamanho
<kilauea> ok
<mirqui1> mas isto ai eu não entendo
<mirqui1> ponho o cd e deixo ele fazer tudo
<mirqui1> no finalo ele ejeta e está pronto para usar
<kilauea> vou indo refazer esse troço
<kilauea> valeu!
<mirqui1> :)
<kilauea> jájá eu volto pra dizer se deu certo ;)
<mirqui1> ok :)
<mirqui1> deve levar uns 20 min
<mirqui1> ou mais não sei
<buribux> alguem me suporta?
<buribux> acho que n rs
<astroo-> suporta?
<nuno_nunes> que ajuda precisas
<nuno_nunes> :)
<claudionor> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> boa madrugada :D
<astroo-> ola
<claudionor> tenho instalado no meu pc  o 13.10
<nuno_nunes> astro eu ando aqui as voltas com o meu linux e os updates
<nuno_nunes> cluadio precisas de alguma ajuda
<nuno_nunes> :)
<claudionor> o bluetooth esta travado agora, não consigo mas acessa-lo
<nuno_nunes> claudio eu ja tive o 13.10 mas deixei :S
<claudionor> podes me ajudar?
<nuno_nunes> esta travado como
<nuno_nunes> quais os sintomas
<claudionor> antes eu tinha o 13.04 e o mesmo funcionava bem
<nuno_nunes> e usb ou interno no pc
<claudionor> usb
<nuno_nunes> isso é estranho
<nuno_nunes> eu agora deixei o ubuntu :)
<claudionor> fiz uma instalação limpa
<nuno_nunes> no live usb ou live dvd funcionou ou não
<nuno_nunes> estranho
<claudionor> todas as outras versões dava ok
<nuno_nunes> o ubuntu parece que vem cheio de bug parece o windows 8 :S
<claudionor> pois é
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a ver no ask linux o problema não é só teu
<nuno_nunes> ve se isto resolve o teu problema: http://askubuntu.com/questions/363401/cant-enable-bluetooth-13-10
<claudionor> será que terei que reinstalar
<nuno_nunes> nao
<buribux> parem de usar caracteres especiais
<nuno_nunes> é um bug
<buribux> meu cliente n suporta isso
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a escrever portugues :S
<nuno_nunes> muda de cliente :S
<buribux> n posso
<nuno_nunes> <buribux> usas o que
<nuno_nunes> :|
<nuno_nunes> não podes ou não queres
<claudionor> vou tentar
<buribux> o android n tem tantos clientes assim
<nuno_nunes> eu tive um cliente que funcionava a 100 %
<nuno_nunes> se fosse no ptnet ias de vela
<nuno_nunes> faz isto no terminal: sudo usermod -a -G bluetooth $USER
<nuno_nunes> depois no terminal: sudo apt-get install bluetooth blueman bluez-hcidump bluewho python-bluez  bluez-tools
<nuno_nunes> e por fim no terminal: sudo rfkill unblock bluetooth
<nuno_nunes> espero que te ajude
<nuno_nunes> :)
<matheus_carvalho> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> ola
<matheus_carvalho> ola
<nuno_nunes> seja bem vindo
<matheus_carvalho> obrigado
<ximitao> tenho instalado o ubuntu 13.1 com studio desktop e tenho uma coleçao respeitável de músicas em vários HD's... gostaria de um app de indexaçao para realizar procuras rápidas das músicas... alguem pode dar uma dica ?
<buribux> algurm da uma dica de como faz cafe pelo terninal?
<REIS__> senhores...
<REIS__> estou tentando conectar em uma psybnc
<REIS__> IOS ubuntu
<REIS__> acusa este erro: Endereço desconhecido. Enganou-se no endereço?
<REIS__> não conecta, oq seria isso ?
<ximitao> bem... parece que precisa ter uma conta...
<KurtKraut> REIS__, falha de DNS, seja do seu lado, seja do lado do domínio que você digitou
<REIS__> exatamente conforme este erro apresentado
<REIS__> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=76217.0
<REIS__> eu acredito que o erro é do meu lado, pois os dados do dominio esta correto
<REIS__> mas não é erro de comando e sim de algum dns
<REIS__> consegui resolver..
<REIS__> obrigado pelo suporte KurtKraut ximitao
<claudionor> nuno não deu certo
<claudionor> continua desativado
<winodws> rt
<winodws> ols
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Priihlalmeida> ola, acabei de instalar o ubuntu, sera que algu'em poderia me ajudar com minha placa de v'ideo?
<pairossi> bom dia!!! preciso instalar uma hp t520. baixei um arquivo direto da hp para linux com extensão .ful e nao sei como instala-la. poderiam me ajudar?
<pairossi> Alguem conhece arquivos com extensão .ful?
<freeuntu> bom dia! gostaria de saber qual programa uso para 0 ubuntu 12.04 reconhecer um tablet
<mebellin> para acessar arquivos ?
<brleite> Ola. Sou iniciante no linux. Na verdade, acabei de instalar o ubuntu 13.10 e ja tive um problema:   acabei de instalar o ubuntu 13.10, nunca mexi antes com linux.  Qnd entrou  na tela principal ele pediu pra atualizar alguns aplicativos.  Depois que atualizou ele pediu pra reiniciar o notebook. Qnd ele reiniciou não apareceu nada na tela (toda preta), mas dá pra ouvir o barulho de inicio do ubuntu
<mebellin> isso pode ser video
<brleite> no começo do boot do sistema aparece o logo da samsung normalmente, por isso nao acredito ser problema no video. A tela fica preta apartir da tela de login do ubuntu (onde devo entrar com minha senha)
<mebellin> reinicia o computador, mantenha o SHIFT precionado e selecione previous linux versions
<mebellin> selecione a vers?o anterior e veja se roda
<Alexandre_> Ola Boa tarde, sou novato tambem no Linux, eu tenho um Hp 1000 1240BR e não estou conseguindo ativar o Wirelles dele, as opções ficam desativadas e tambem fala que o wireless esta desativado pelo hardware
<Alexandre_> ja'pressionei o botao correspondente para ligar, mas o mesmo não liga, o que poderá ser?
<brleite> iniciei segurando a tecla SHIFT e nada de diferente ocorreu
<brleite> Nao sei se faz diferença, mas meu notebook trata-se de um ultrabook samsung serie 5
<mebellin> fica precionando (clicando) o SHIFT desde do inicio e veja se aparece
<brleite> tbm nao deu
<brleite> continua com a tela preta
<mebellin> ? recem instalado? reinstala novamente atualizando
<mebellin> ou veja se esse site resolve:
<mebellin> http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/2012/09/como-reparar-um-sistema-quebrado-apos.html
<brleite> instalei já atualizando. Instalei atraves de pendrive
<brleite> vou formatar meu hd em outra maquina e reinstalar. Acha que pode dar certo?
<mebellin> tenta novemente no note
<mebellin> atualiza so depois
<brleite> ok. vou tentar. Obrigado pela ajuda!
<mebellin> ativa o drive proprietario antes de atualizar
<mebellin> Alexandre, tentou precionsar o bot?o FN antes?
<Alexandre_> não esse hp nao precisa apertar o FN antes
<Alexandre_> ja tentei tambem e não adiantou
<matheus_carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<matheus_carvalho> tiagoscd, buenas tche
<Caputi> Olá
<matheus_carvalho> opa
<Caputi> Estou prestes a instalar o Ubuntu (estou baixando agora) em uma máquina com Vista
<Caputi> Alguma dica especial para essa instalação?
<matheus_carvalho> a instalação do ubuntu é bem padrão e facil
<Caputi> Não sou iniciante em informática, mas tampouco um expert
<matheus_carvalho> não tem muito segredo não...
<matheus_carvalho> só seguir os passos
<Caputi> Ok, obrigado, não custava perguntar :)
<Caputi> Se tiver algum problema, volto aqui.
<Caputi> Valeu.
<matheus_carvalho> tranquilo
<matheus_carvalho> boa sorte...
<brleite> ola, alguem poderia me ajudar? Sou inciante no ubuntu
<brleite> depois de instalar o ubuntu 13.10, ele pediu para atualizar certos aplicativos. Após, pediu para reiniciar o notebook. Quando reiniciou, ele só fica em tela preta e não aparece a tela de login (apesar de ser possivel ouvir o som de inicio)
<brleite> ajuda?
<serigy_> alguém aqui trabalha com uby on rails?
<TimTim> Algume?
<TimTim> Hello!
<Aprendendo> Meu pc não conecta a rede, alguém pode me ajudar?
<Aprendendo> Coloque uma a versão Kurumin ligth para rodar via cd, depois disso ao que me parece a placa de rede não liga...
<Aprendendo> *Coloquei uma versão...
<igorarruda> Boa noite
<DaniloSnake> atualizei meu ubuntu para versão 12.4 e agora não aparece imagem somente som o que faço???
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<gustavo> pessoal, alguem aqui pode me ajudar a fazer com que a minha interface KDE fique imutavel ?
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-19
<LucianoAlmeida__> ALGUÉM AI SABE DE ALGUM BUG DO SO??
<LucianoAlmeida__> ??
<hggdh> ?
<xdoctor> boa noite
<xdoctor> alguem usa libreoffice ?
<xdoctor>  Eu quero deixar fragmentado. Uma parte à esquerda, outra à direita.. Só q se eu atribuir a um so paragrafo um determinado alinhamento, o restante vai junto!
<astroo-> xdoctor  ola
<xdoctor> astroo-, ola
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<xdoctor> astroo-, sabe me da uma dica por que não estou conseguindo deixar uma parte do texto alinhada e outra centralizada ?
<astroo-> nao sei nada disso, da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<xdoctor> astroo-, ta tranquilo então
<KurtKraut> xdoctor,  isso só é possível (inclusive no MS Word) com tabelas de 0 de espessura na linha.
<KurtKraut> xdoctor, faça uma tabela de uma linha, duas células e em cada célula mude o alinhamento como quiser.
<xdoctor> KurtKraut, vou tentar
<xdoctor> KurtKraut, obrigado
<serigy_> noite
<serigy_> ps aux
<serigy_> ops
<serigy_> janela errada
<astroo-> ola
<tomos> Boa noite gente!!!!
<tomos> Como anda as discursões aqui sobre ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> a zero nas ultimas horas
<tomos> poxa
<tomos> pena
<tomos> até pensei em fomentar um papo agora
<tomos> mas a hora não me permiti.. entrarei amanhã....
<astroo-> ok
<tomos> vamos ver se trago algo de bom para conversarmos
<tomos> abraço a todos
<astroo-> igualmente
<tomos> tenham uma boa noite!
<tomos> ;)
<astroo-> tu tambem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<igorarruda> o
<igorarruda> .
<fcpereira> Bom dia, estou com um problema e gostaria de saber se alguém já passou por isso e pode me ajudar
<fcpereira> estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 13.04 na maquina nova, um Samsung ultrabook atve 9
<fcpereira> e o liunx náo reconheceu a placa de video
<fcpereira> a placa é uma RADEON HD 8250
<fcpereira> tem touch screen
<fcpereira> alguém sabe como proceder ?
<fcpereira> existe algum tutorial para este caso?
<acgalvao> bom dia, meu ubuntu 13.10 a com esse problema no java apesar de esta atualizado a versao do java . alguem pode me ajudar? http://imageshack.us/f/163/d1zq.png/
<jxajro> saudações amigos!
<jxajro> eu tenho um celular LG Quad Band http://ba.quebarato.com.br/salvador/celular-lg-kp150q-r-100-00__398A55.html
<JoBArTe_Skuld> boa tarde a todos
<jxajro> ele tem camera mas para instalar ela precisa de um cabo e tive que colocar um driver para ele no Linux Xubuntu 12..acontece que o software funciona direitinho mas pede pra indicar porta COM1 mas o Linux não tem isso...
<JoBArTe_Skuld> alguem sabe me dizer se o compartilhamento de pastas no ubuntu pela interface contém bugs?
<jxajro> como eu configuro porta COM1 no linux pra ele ver o celular? Alguém sabe??/
<jxajro> http://www.lge.com/br/celulares/lg-KP150-folder
<jxajro> Alguém aqui sabe como configurar uma porta COM1 para Linux Xubuntu?
<jxajro__> Alguém sabe com configurar o Linux pra simular uma porta COM1???
<nuno_nunes> a com1 é do windows :D
<nuno_nunes> tens alguma porta de serie
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> jxajro__, tenta isto http://stackoverflow.com/questions/52187/virtual-serial-port-for-linux
<jxajro__> Oh nuno_nunes..obrigado, cara
<jxajro__> olha uso o Xubunto..tenho portas usb mas o programa que to acionando pelo Wine pede porta COM1...entende?
<jxajro__> Eu dou lsconfig e ele encherga o Celular conectado mas o programa não localiza porque tá esperando uma porta COM1.
<nuno_nunes> que celular tens
<jxajro__> Opa..vou ver tua recomendação, cara..obrigado.
<nuno_nunes> :S
<jxajro__> falei aqui em cima...perai.
<jxajro__> http://www.lge.com/br/celulares/lg-KP150-folder
<nuno_nunes> eu já não utilizo ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> o que queres fazer com o wine
<jxajro__> Eu tenho um Nokia com Blutute..e uso o Gigolo..conecta direitinho até a 10 m de distancia..ams ele tá podre...me deram um mais novo mas so conecta com cabo.
<jxajro__> nao consigo tirar as foto de dentro do celular pro meu pc :(
<jxajro__> O que quero fazer com o Wine? Nao quero.. _já_fiz_
<xGrind> q versao do ubuntu vcs estao usando?
<jxajro__> estou usando o programa do celular que roda no Windows.
<jxajro__> Estou usando o Xubuntu 12. alguma coisa
<nuno_nunes> o teu  cell é android
<jxajro__> Nao nao nuno_nunes...é um flip com camera.
<jxajro__> veja o site que mandei.
<jxajro__> é um modelo meio "antigo".
<xGrind> jxajro__, queria saber que versão do python o ubuntu 13.04 usa
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a usar um vodafone smart mini by alcatel
<nuno_nunes> ele disse que esta no ubuntu 12
<xGrind> nuno_nunes, eu li
<jxajro__> ubuntu 12 nao! Xubuntu 12
<jxajro__> esperem ai....
<nuno_nunes> xubuntu ou ubuntu 12 é a mesma coisa
<jxajro__> nao sei onde vê a versão mas é xubuntu 12.04 eu acho.
<xGrind> jxajro__, cat /etc/issue
<jxajro__> hmmm ok..
<jxajro__> mas ligo o cel nele e dou esse comando né?
<nuno_nunes> o xubuntu = xfce e o ubuntu = unity
<nuno_nunes> e 12.04 ou 12.10
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> esse cell tem cartao de memoria
<jxajro__> nao
<JoBArTe_Skuld> alguem sabe me dizer se o compartilhamento de pastas no ubuntu pela interface contém bugs?
<nuno_nunes> tens o cabo de dados usb do cell
<nuno_nunes> :|
<hggdh> xGrind: python é 2.7.4 no Raring
<jxajro__> não tem cartão de nada...é um cel simples...só quero tirar as fotos que tão nele.
<jxajro__> sim..tenho sim! Já liguei no computador.
<xGrind> hggdh, no salamander é 2.7.5 ?
<jxajro__> eu disse aqui que dou o lsconfig e ele vê a porta e tudo querem ver?
<hggdh> xGrind: 2.7.5. Mas -- até onde saiba, 3.3 também é instalado
<jxajro__> jxajro@jxajro-MCP61P:~$ cat /etc/issue
<jxajro__> Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<xGrind> vlw :p
<jxajro__> é um xubuntu 12.10
<jxajro__> :)
<xGrind> jxajro__, está tranquilo aí? tentei usar o xubuntu 12.10, mas dava muito crash, e fiquei no 12.04 mesmo
<jxajro__> puts..nao é o lsconfig..é outro comando.. :( sei que ele mostra as potas usb
<nuno_nunes> [nuno@nuno-linux ~]$ cat /etc/issue
<nuno_nunes> Manjaro Linux \r  (\n) (\l)
<nuno_nunes> o meu :D
<jxajro__> é...tranquilo tranquilo 100% nao tá mas deixa-se usar.
<jxajro__> qual o comando pra ver as portas usb?
<nuno_nunes> o comando das portas usb é lsusb
<jxajro__> Iiiisso..obrigado :)
<jxajro__> jxajro@jxajro-MCP61P:~$ lsusb
<jxajro__> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 1004:6016 LG Electronics, Inc.
<jxajro__> aí quando abro o programa ele pede uma porta COM!
<jxajro__> COM1
<xGrind> [michael@localhost ~]$ cat /etc/issue
<xGrind> Mageia release 3 (Official) for i586
<xGrind> Kernel 3.8.13.4-server-1.mga3 on a 4-processor i686 / \l
<xGrind> nuno_nunes, q versao do kernel esta ai?
<jxajro__> vcs sabem como eu faço pra ele reconhecer essa porta Bus 002 como COM1?
<nuno_nunes> [nuno@nuno-linux ~]$ uname -a
<nuno_nunes> Linux nuno-linux 3.11.7-1-MANJARO #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Nov 7 00:09:27 UTC 2013 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jxajro__> Eu achei um site que explica mas quanto mais leio menos entendo :(
<jxajro__> http://www.hardware.com.br/dicas/celulares-linux-lg.html
<nuno_nunes> xGrind, o meu linux e uma rolling
<jxajro__> me indicaram outro site mas entendo menos ainda.
<jxajro__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2003466
<jxajro__> alguém pode ver? http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/687/tjek.png
<jxajro__> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/7001/uh2.png
<jxajro__> Esse programa roda no Linux direitinho mas com é feito pra Windows procura as portas COM1
<jxajro__> existe programa similar pra Linux? Alguém sabe? Dá pra usar o Gigolo?
<nuno_nunes> nao sei
<jxajro__> :(
<jxajro__> ok..obrigado.
<nuno_nunes> eu nunca usei lg
<nuno_nunes> so samsung, nokias, zte e alcatel
<jxajro__> eu comprei um bluepen e consigo usar coisas com Blutut até que bem..mas cabo não to conseguindo..tem u ma impressora e uma webcam que funcionam aqui e estão ligadas por usb.
<nuno_nunes> os bluethood nunca funcionaram bem aqui :S
<jxajro__> aqui tb não é 100% mas o cel Nokia vira pra mim é o suficiente. Queria ver agora este LG.
<jxajro__> Um colega meu disse pra eu compilar o Kernel mas não sei o que é isso.
<nuno_nunes> os nokias meus foram banidos por mim
<nuno_nunes> pk os arrumei num canto :D
<jxajro__> entendo.
<nuno_nunes> qual é o kernel que tens no teu pc
<nuno_nunes> faz este comando uname -a
<jxajro__> nao sei
<jxajro__> ok
<jxajro__> jxajro@jxajro-MCP61P:~$ uname -a
<jxajro__> Linux jxajro-MCP61P 3.5.0-43-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 23 17:33:43 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<nuno_nunes> ve isto http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-novo-kernel-linux-3-11-7-no-ubuntu-13-04_12-10
<nuno_nunes> http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-novo-kernel-linux-3-11-7-no-ubuntu-13-04_12-10
<jxajro__> ??
<jxajro__> ok..será que vai funcionar?
<nuno_nunes> passa nesse site e para actualizares o kernel para a 3.11.7
<nuno_nunes> testa
<jxajro__> nao gostaria de arriscara :( aqui diz que é para usuários avançados.
<jxajro__> ATENÇÃO: A instalação do Kernel é um procedimento apenas para usuários com
<jxajro__> conhecimentos capazes de desfazerem a instalação caso ocorra algo errado.
<jxajro__> vou passar pra um amigo e depois discuto com ele.
<jxajro__> obrigado.
<nuno_nunes> eu sou um simples utilizador e a mim deu sem problema
<nuno_nunes> quando usava ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> mas me deixei dos ubuntus
<nuno_nunes> :D
<jxajro__> entendo.
<jxajro__> bom..obrigado pela ajuda. :) vou ver como resolvo este abacaxi.
<nuno_nunes> ok
<nuno_nunes> eu vou instalar o clamav no meu pc
<nuno_nunes> :D
<JoBArTe_Skuld> alguem sabe me dizer se o compartilhamento de pastas no ubuntu pela interface contém bugs?
<rubem> Senhores, boa tarde! Estou tendo problema para abrir arquivo na rede com o libreoffice
<rubem> a versão do libreoffice 4.1.3.2 atual
<rubem> na versão que vem no Ubuntu 12.04 a versão 3.5 não ocorre o problema.
<xGrind> rubem, baixou do site ou usou ppa?
<rubem> Ambos
<rubem> Agora, com o openoffice o problema não ocorre
<xGrind> rubem, ja deu problema aqui com o vlc uma vez. estava usando ppa, e ele atualizou pra ultima versão. mas estava bugado. tenta usar a versão do repositorio, mesmo sendo mais antiga
<rubem> Cumplicado
<rubem> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/12pu.png/
<rubem> veja o que aconteçe
<rubem> e quando vou salvar na pasta http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/lk52.png/
<rubem> infelizmente isso só ocorro na versão 12.04 lts
<xGrind> estranho
<rubem> Sim, sobre usa a versão 3.5 esta super desatualizada, e com bugs,
<STriker> poxa vida alguem me ajuda ai tenho uma empresa de locação de imoveis e respondo muitos emails por dia por conta dos anuncios em sites de imoveis, mas esses dias andeis percebendo que muitas pessoas nao chegam a receber minhas respostas pois quando coloco o link do meu site ou algum outro o email ou nao chega ou chega no spam/lixo como faço pra isso nao acontecer?
<novato> boa tarde a todos..
<sergiobenrocha2> alguém on?
<sergiobenrocha2> ola
<novato> opa
<sergiobenrocha2> opa, blz?
<sergiobenrocha2> eu to tendo um problema com o apport... talvez ele não esteja mais funcionando...
<hggdh> sergiobenrocha2: detalhes, por favor :-)
<sergiobenrocha2> acho q descobri o que estava acontecendo, por outro canal...
<sergiobenrocha2> o apport nas versões stable do ubuntu não abre o firefox para vc criar um report de bug ou marcar que acontece o mesmo com vc...
<sergiobenrocha2> foi só colocar um # na linha 'problem_types': ['Bug', 'Package'], em /etc/apport/crashdb.conf
<fabio_> ola galera
<fabio_> boa tarde a todos
<serigy> boa
<serigy> alguem aqui usando o screen?
<VictorANdrews> Boa tarde,
<VictorANdrews> Eu gostaria de ajuda como instalar o ubuntu ... estáa em ISO, vou mudar .. já que o meu é satux... e é horrível... me ajudem pfv ?
<serigy> VictorANdrews: quer instalar em dual boot com windows(mantendo os dois sistemas) ou só deixar o ubuntu?
<VictorANdrews> Amigo , assim, eu sou meio que iniciante... então a melhor forma possível...
<serigy> a melhor forma possível é uma coisa bem relativa haha
<VictorANdrews> hahahaha, tipo , menor porcentagem de dar bug , ou erro ...
<serigy> mas assim, você já tem um cd ou pendrive para testar o ubuntu?
<serigy> já chegou a usar ele?
<serigy> ou é 100% virgem?
<serigy> haha
<VictorANdrews> Não cheguei a usar o Ubunto não mano , tipo todo mundo diz que o Satux (oq eu uso) é o pior.. e eu percebi que é MUUUUITO difícil baixar jogos e tal...
<VictorANdrews> Eu estou baixando por um site... tem skype ?
<serigy> no momento não
<serigy> então vamos lá
<VictorANdrews> pode enviar o link do site pra tu ver ?
<serigy> só um minuto que vou ter que resolver uma coisa aqui
<serigy> volto em alguns minutos
<VictorANdrews> ALGUEM MAIS ON ?
<VictorANdrews> algueem ?
<xGrind> VictorANdrews, qual a duvida?
<VictorANdrews> Xgrind, eu sou iniciante no Linux, e ganhei um notebook, linux SAtux... só que fui pesquisando e vii que é um dos piores, é muito bom em proteção , mas é muito ruim pra baixar as coisas
<xGrind> VictorANdrews, é bom pra nada. deve ter o kernel muito antigo :D
<VictorANdrews> ai fui num site ''http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ '' e coloquei para baixar o Ubuntu, mas estou com dúvidas, tipo está instalando em ISO, que eu também não irei saber instalar ,e tipo , para baixar coisas é a mesma coisa ? quais são as diferenças ?
<xGrind> é ainda mais facil de instalar, pq tem a Central de Programas
<xGrind> VictorANdrews, recomendo baixar o Ubuntu 12.04 . ja q vc é iniciante, é recomendado usar versão LTS
<VictorANdrews> Tem skype ? podemos conversar por lá ?
<xGrind> dá uma lida nesse tutorial: http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-e-primeiros-passos
<xGrind> é mais facil se vc ler, do que eu escrever um texto aqui no canal tentando explicar
<VictorANdrews> pode deixar, já cancelei aquela e coloquei pra baixar, só que só tinha o UBUNTU-12.04.4 LTS
<xGrind> esse msm q é pra baixar
<xGrind> e depende do hardware da sua maquina. nao vai querer instalar o ubuntu 12.04 em uma maquina com 1GB de RAM, pq vai ficar lento
<VictorANdrews> e PARA instalar programas ? é tipo windows ? como é ? rsrs porque meu computador é windows 7 , e todos os computadores que tive eram windows 7 , ai estava acostumado com windows... ai meu notebook veio LInux.. não estou conseguindo fazer quase nada.. apenas entrar na internet..
<VictorANdrews> A MINHA É 4GB ram e 500 gb de hd que está escrito aq :) vai ficar lento ?
<xGrind> VictorANdrews, muito mais facil que windows, pq vc nao precisa buscar os programas na internet, como baixai por ex. voce só precisa abrir a Central de Programas e colocar o nome q quiser. Por ex: Skype
<xGrind> e ele mostra o skype, vc clica em instalar, coloca sua senha e pronto
<VictorANdrews> maneeiro :) rsrs, VOcê acha que vai ficar lento ? 4GB ram e 500 gb de hd
<xGrind> 4GB não. sabe qual é o processador?
<xGrind> VictorANdrews, baixa esse livro: http://orgulhogeek.net/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante/
<VictorANdrews> Intel Celeron DUal COre !!!
<xGrind> foi feito por um usuario do Ubuntu, e é bom pra iniciantes conhecerem o Ubuntu
<VictorANdrews> o processador é Intel Celeron DUal COre !!!
<fabio_> gente pra quem e iniciante em linux, e so buscar no youtube videos relacionados a linux ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos
<nuno_nunes> :)
<fabio_> la tem variedades de vivdeos relacionados sobre o ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> VictorANdrews, o linux é melhor que o windows e nunca fica lento como o windows
<fabio_> e tem varios materias relacionados na internete, e so fazer uma buscar e baixar os materias pra da uma olhada
<xGrind> nuno_nunes, depende. coloca o Ubuntu 12.04 em uma maquina com 2GB de RAM, processador intel atom e vc vai ver se nao fica lento :D
<VictorANdrews> Pelo que vocês estão me falando .. estou começando a ficar mais animado em terminar o download do ubuntu rsrs
<fabio_> não tem comparação em relacionamento velocidade com windows
<xGrind> VictorANdrews, eu acho mais facil encontrar tutoriais pra linux, do q windows. e é mais facil usar ubuntu, do q windows
<nuno_nunes> não gosto do ubuntu com unity por causa ser tão pesado que o vista :|
<fabio_> pra mim o ubuntu e uma das melhores distribuição linux, para usuario domesticos
<nuno_nunes> fabio_, eu ja deixei o ubuntu :S
<VictorANdrews> Entendo.. mas está baixando em ISO, não sei instalar em ISO, só em .exe rsrs, como faço para instalar em ISO ?
<xGrind> nuno_nunes, tb ja deixei o ubuntu ;x kk
<nuno_nunes> o unity e um comilão de memoria ram
<xGrind> ele é bom pra iniciante, mas os bugs q ele tem irrita ;x
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a usar o manjaro
<nuno_nunes> xGrind, bug e bug e apport é uma delas :P
<nuno_nunes> eu estou numa base arch normal
<fabio_> e so ficar atualizando pra fazer essas correções de erro
<nuno_nunes> se fosse arch puro eu estava frito
<xGrind> oq estava me irritando era o kernel 3.2 bugadão, q dava kernel panic sempre q usava a cam. sem contar no apport e aparecia todo dia , varias vezes ao dia kk
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a usar kernel 3.11.7 mas ja instalei 3.11.8 mas ainda nao reiniciei o pc
<xGrind> fabio_, ubuntu 12.04 é lts e saiu em abril de 2012. se ate hj o kernel está zuado, pra q iria ficar insistindo? ;x
<xGrind> nuno_nunes, ja baixei o manjaro, mas ainda nao instalei. ele é meio rolling release ne?
<nuno_nunes> é rolling distro
<VictorANdrews> alguém me ajuda a instalar o ubunto-13.04.3 Versão LTS em ISO que estou instalando ? alguém tem um tutorial de como instalar algo em ISO ?
<nuno_nunes> o 13.04 nao é lts
<xGrind> VictorANdrews, ja passei o link pra vc. tem pendrive ai?
<nuno_nunes> :s
<VictorANdrews> Tenho sim , vou pergar .. 1 minuto ....
<xGrind> pq insistem em chamar de ubuntO ? kk
<VictorANdrews> pegueei ...
<fabio_> nunca tive problemas em utilizar o ubuntu
<xGrind> VictorANdrews, http://www.tecdicas.com/2011/10/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-1110-via.html
<xGrind> serve pra qq versão do ubuntu
<fabio_> uso pra mais de 10anos
<nuno_nunes> fabio o ubuntu tem 9 anos :D
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> por isso não podes usar a mais de 10 anos
<fabio_> eu quis dizer linux
<fabio_> certo
<fabio_> concordo com vc
<nuno_nunes> eu ja usei distros so trabalhava com linha de comandos :D
<VictorANdrews> Só que eu estou no Linux SAtux, e não sei como instalar nada , nem o UNiversal - USB... :/
<nuno_nunes> VictorANdrews, utiliza o UNetbootin
<xGrind> fabio_, mais de 10 anos? O.o
<xGrind> ubuntu nasceu em 2004
<nuno_nunes> a primeira distro foi 4.10
<nuno_nunes> :D
<VictorANdrews> Nuno, estou baixando , mas está em Tar.GZ e não sei como instalar :/
<nuno_nunes> :)
<VictorANdrews> como instalra em Tar.gz ? :/
<nuno_nunes> eu para instalar o manjaro via usb nao deu com unetbootin tive que a recorrer ao da suse
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> veja isto: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Instalando-pacotes-.tar.gz-e-.tar.bz2/
<nuno_nunes> querem ver o meu desktop
<nuno_nunes> http://i.imgur.com/pPDJ3LB.jpg
<VictorANdrews> Nuno tem skype ?
<nuno_nunes> tenho mas so uso para falar com a minha namorada pk
<nuno_nunes> viste o meu desktop
<VictorANdrews> bbelza..
<nuno_nunes> eu tive que reinstalar tudo de novo ontem
<nuno_nunes> em 2 horas
<hggdh> serigy: use o tmux em vez do screen. Na verdade, use byobu & tmux
<VictorAnrews> Voltei ...
<nuno_nunes> hggdh boas
<nuno_nunes> :D
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: boas :-)
<nuno_nunes> o manjaro eu ja nao deixo :)
<nuno_nunes> so falta actualizar o kernel para a 3.12
<nuno_nunes> :D
<VictorAnrews> rsrs ' pooxa, estou pesquisando aqui, sobre o ubuntu :) , as pessoas não poupam comentários bons rsrs
<hggdh> heh
<nuno_nunes> eu estou na 3.11.8
<nuno_nunes> :D
<VictorAnrews> ai , para instalar o meu Ubuntu que está baixando em ISO, preciso passar para um CD ou DVD ?
<nuno_nunes> dvd
<nuno_nunes> mas utiliza um live usb via pen drive
<serigy> sim
<serigy> pendrive é a melhor opção
<serigy> pelo menos para mim
<serigy> nem lembro a última vez que usei um cd haha
<VictorANdrews> rsrs
<VictorANdrews> Alguém ai ? o.O
<zeaq> Quase nimguém
<VictorANdrews> é mesmo .
<serigy> VictorANdrews: tem um pendrive aí?
<VictorANdrews> Tenho sim
<serigy> qual sistema operacional está usando?
<VictorANdrews> SAtux
<VictorANdrews> O meu sistema operacional é o Satux, TEnho 500 gb de hd e 4 gb de memória RAM.
<serigy> VictorANdrews: só 1 minuto
<serigy> pronto
<serigy> VictorANdrews: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<serigy> você vai ter que baixar e instalar esse programa
<chouga> Boa noite a todos!
<tropper> boa noite chouga
<victorandrews> Aguem me ajuda ?
<chouga> victorandrews-> Se eu puder...
<victorandrews> Acabei de baixar o Ubuntu, SÓ QUE veio em ISO, como eu vou instalar ?
<victorandrews> alguem tem team viewers? ver aq meu pc e mexer pra miim ? alguém de confiança se possível
<chouga> victorandrews-> Você sabe o que é uma imagem .iso?
<victorandrews_> pode me ajudar ? rs
<serigy> victorandrews_: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<victorandrews_> Alguém tem TeamViewers? pode me adicionar no skype para conversar e me ajudar pfv ?
<chouga> victorandrews-> Estou tentando, mas responda às perguntas antes...
<victorandrews_> eu já baiei o universal usb installer mas nao to conseguindo instalar ele... nem estando em .exe... pois não estou conseguindo baixar nada no SAtux
<serigy> você já baixou a iso e o usb installer?
<serigy> se sim, não tem que baixar mais nada
<victorandrews_> sim , mas não consigo instalar o usb...
<serigy> ah sim, agora chegamos em um ponto
<chouga> victorandrews-> Você sabe o que é uma imagem .iso?
<victorandrews_> não mano , eu sou iniciante :/
<chouga> victorandrews-> Você instalará o Ubuntu sobre o Satux?
<victorandrews_> sim.. não quero o satux.. :/
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<chouga> astroo--> Olá!
<astroo-> ola
<omelete> hello
<astroo-> ola
<victor__> Amigos, tenho que sair :/ me adicionem no skype : Dono_Hunt
<victor__> Mais tarde eu entro , para pedir ajuda :/
<astroo-> ate
<Ernandes> vix
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-20
<flaviop> testing
<astroo-> is ok
<flaviop> initializing,...
<Ernandes> go down
<flaviop> oi?
<astroo-> ola
<flaviop> estou testando o xchat
<flaviop> tenho o ubuntu em dual com o 7
<Ernandes> q bomm
<Ernandes> boa sorte
<flaviop> cromium ou fire? who the best?
<ibere_SP> flaviop, depende. vc gosta de um browser que parece usar pouca RAM ao espalhar o uso em diversos processos ou prefere um que use a RAM sem te enganar?
<flaviop> qero um rapido
<flaviop> tenho 4 gb ram
<ibere_SP> flaviop, você depende muito dos serviços do google?
<flaviop> n
<ibere_SP> flaviop, firefox. midori tb é rapido, mas talvez deva alguns recursos. experimente.
<flaviop> uso o cromiuim por q o fire nao roda o youtube
<ibere_SP> flaviop, todos os citados "rodam" o youtube.. o problema deve ser outro.
<flaviop> tenho problemas o  flash pluguin
<ibere_SP> flaviop, sobre o flash plugin, não posso ajudar, pois não é minha área. mas sugiro desinstalar, purgar e instalar novamente o flash plugin.
<alexb2b> Boa noite!
<Geese_Howard> alexb2b: noite
<astroo-> ola
<alexb2b> Salve a Todos! tem alguem que usa o Ubuntu como ambiente de desenvolvimento WEB?
<alexb2b> To baixando a versão 13.10!
<alexb2b> pra se aventurar.. um pouco!
<alexb2b> meu note é um lenovo z460
<Geese_Howard> alexb2b: o meu é um Z360, mas não é ubuntu
<Geese_Howard> alexb2b: e o correto é "me aventurar", para não ficar feio
<SamuraiDio> olá
<SamuraiDio> alguém ai sabe me dizer o que significam os \: nessa linha
<SamuraiDio> KEYS_DIR=/sys/class/leds/asus\:\:kbd_backlight
<astroo-> ola
<omelete> SamuraiDio,  é um : somente
<Geese_Howard> SamuraiDio: ele omite o :
<omelete> omite ñ
<Geese_Howard> SamuraiDio: omite do leitor
<SamuraiDio> ok, agora que vi que faz parte do nome do diretóio
<SamuraiDio> diretório*
<SamuraiDio> valeu
<omelete> ;:*? etc é função do bash
<omelete> se vc quiser usar esse caracteres vc tem q colocar \ antes
<Geese_Howard> tuts tuts tuts
<Ozaka> Opa, esse Ubuntu disponibilizado pelo ubuntu-br.org, roda pra processadores intel?
<Ozaka> na aba de downloads fala ubunu.amd64
<astroo-> ola
<Ozaka> ola
<Ozaka> alguém?
<Ozaka> help
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<SamuraiDio> alguém sabe como posso mudar o file-manager padrão?
<SamuraiDio> consigo mudar o browser via update-alternatives, mas parece não haver uma alternativa para o file-manager, e qlq programa insiste em abrir o nautilus
<astroo-> SamuraiDio  ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<VictorAndrews> ALguem ?
<VictorAndrews> ??
<VictorAndrews> PReciso de ajuda :/
<VictorAndrews> ?
<RRegis> bom dia a todos, eu sou novo no ubunto, acabei de colocar ele no meu pc e realmente estou precisando de ajuda... tentei fazer um dual boot (windows 7 e Ubunto13.10), fiz a diminiução do damanho da partição via windows(pre instalado) e tentei colocar o ubuntu, porém ele não reconheceu que já existia um so instalado, seguindo um tutorial coloquei ele pra instalar automaticamente pois neste tutorial dizia que ele ia escolher aut
<RRegis> dai vem o problema, a partição com windows sumiu mas o pior é que uma partição que eu tinha pra dados também não aparece... estou com medo de ter perdido todos os meus arquivos... alguém pode dar uma luz?
<Ernandes> bom diaa
<doomtron> dia
<Ernandes> maravilha de feriadoo
<doomtron> onde?
<Ernandes> sp
<doomtron> Dia da Conciência Negra?
<Ernandes> exato
<doomtron> legal
<NarfligiX> em várias cidades do país é feriado, infelizmente Fortaleza não é uma delas
<NarfligiX> e ontem quase dou um vacilo.. achava que o dia da bandeira era feriado... hehe
<Ernandes> mudaa de lugar
<NarfligiX> acho mais cômodo mover um projeto de lei de iniciativa popular para que seja feriado... ano que vem tento isso..
<doomtron> hue
<Ernandes> isso ai é so desculpa pra ter mais um feriado
<NarfligiX> na realidade..
<NarfligiX> aliás, é isso mesmo =| me pegou..
<Ernandes> de qualquer forma.. otimo dia pra estudarr rs
<NarfligiX> pois é.. feriados são bons para fazer o que é realmente relevante...
<NarfligiX> e no meio da semana, então? ótimo para quebrar a semana e dar uma boa aliviada... viram 2 micro semanas de 2 dias =p
<Ernandes> fazer testes com servidores rss
<NarfligiX> hehe
<RRegis> como acesso as partições existentes no meu hd? estou usando o ubuntu 13.10
<Drashtta> bom dia galerinha
<RRegis> bom dia
<Ernandes> mount
<RRegis> desculpa Ernandes, eu sou realmente novo no ubuntu (instalei agora de manhã), só colocar mount no terminal já deveria mostrar minhas outras partições?
<Ernandes> sim
<doomtron> não
<doomtron> mount vai mostrar as partições montadas
<doomtron> xD
<Ernandes> aff
<doomtron> RRegis: pode explicar melhor a sua dúvida?
<RRegis> tá, anterirormente eu tinha o windows instalado em uma partições e outra partição pra dados, instalei agora de manhã o ubunto em uma terceira partição (ou tentei fazer isso) mas agora não consigo encontrar nenhuma delas
<RRegis> ubuntu*
<doomtron> RRegis: você está no livecd?
<RRegis> não, instalei o ubuntu seguindo um tutorial, porém acredito que tenha sobreposto meu windows porque o ubuntu não reconheceu que já existia um s.o. instalado mas não é bem essa a minha preocupação, quero saber se ele sobrepos também minha partição de dados
<Jobarte_Skuld> cara, como ta ruim compilar o php 5.5. aqui :|
<Ernandes> RRegis: olha se vc tem o pacote ntfs3g instalado..
<RRegis> Ernandes: como vejo isso?
<RRegis> usei o comando dpkg -l ntfs3g e o resultado foi: não foram encontrados pacotes coincidindo com ntfs3g
<Ernandes> RRegis: sudo dpkg -l | grep ntfs
<Ernandes> Jobarte_Skuld: dependencias?
<RRegis> como mandar msg direcionada pra alguém aqui no chat?
<doomtron> RRegis: http://www.guiafoca.org/cgs/guia/inic_interm/ch-disc.html#s-disc-id
<Jobarte_Skuld> Ernandes, cara, ele compila tudo legal
<Jobarte_Skuld> mas na pasta de libs só aparece uma compilada
<Jobarte_Skuld> sendo que eu selecionei varias no configure
<Ernandes> nao é lib64?
<Jobarte_Skuld> Ernandes, eu setei uma pasta propria no configure
<Ernandes> melhor deixar a padrao
<Jobarte_Skuld> e eu esqueci de instalar as dependencias do php, e estou 'makeando' denovo pra ver se era isto
<Jobarte_Skuld> Ernandes, eu preciso separar pois estou instalando as versões 5.3, 5.4 e 5.5 do php na mesma VM
<Ernandes> faz sudo apt-get build-dep php
<Ernandes> acho q é isso.. mas nao lembro bem
<Jobarte_Skuld> Ernandes, é isto mesmo
<Jobarte_Skuld> e se for isto a causa do problema, vou me xingar até não dar mais
<Ernandes> acho ate q é php5.. e nao só php
<Jobarte_Skuld> php5, e eu adicionei o -y pra ele não perguntar nada :o
<Jobarte_Skuld> aproveitando que estou aqui
<Jobarte_Skuld> O ubuntu faz alguma restrição ao virtualbox para que os guest não suportem CPU x64?
<Ernandes> nao sei
<Ernandes> pq nao usa libvirt?
<Jobarte_Skuld> Ernandes, na verdade nunca tentei
<Jobarte_Skuld> tive vontade
<Jobarte_Skuld> mas não achei uma gui para usar com libvirt ainda
<Ernandes> aff
 * Jobarte_Skuld gosta muito de virtualização, inclusive esta querendo brincar com openstack
<Ernandes> é mais proficcional
<Ernandes> vixx
<Ernandes> onde trabalho, usamos libvirt para virtulização dos servidores
<Ernandes> ja faz 8 meses que foi criado.. e funciona muito bemm
<Jobarte_Skuld> Ernandes, vocês usam ele somente em CLI?
<Jobarte_Skuld> alias, vocês gerenciam ele somente por cli?
<Ernandes> maioria simm
<Ernandes> pq assim depois que vc e deixa ele funcional.. vc acaba nao mechendo mais
<Ernandes> so mesmo ligar e desligar
<Ernandes> entao é tranquilo via linha de comando
<Ernandes> se nao.. tem o virt-manager pra usar
<Jobarte_Skuld> eu vi aqui :o
<Jobarte_Skuld> Ernandes, mas ainda estou curioso sobre o ubuntu e virtualbox
<RRegis> Ernandes, ii  ntfs-3g                                   1:2013.1.13AR.1-2ubuntu1                amd64        read/write NTFS driver for FUSE ii  ntfs-config                               1.0.1-10                                amd64        Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices significa que está instalado o pacote pra ntfs né?
<Jobarte_Skuld> todas as configurações estão corretas e talz
<Jobarte_Skuld> mas a guest ainda informa que o CPU é i386
<Jobarte_Skuld> e isto acontece só no ubuntu
<Jobarte_Skuld> no opensuse/fedora/centOS/Windows funciona normalmente
<Ernandes> RRegis: sim esta instalado..
<Ernandes> RRegis: da um sudo fdisk -l e veja suas partiçoes
<Ernandes> Jobarte_Skuld: deve sera algo com seu ubuntu
<Jobarte_Skuld> Ernandes, com certeza, agora é saber o porque, pois ja tem um mês que pesquiso na internet sobre e não acho nada relacionado
<Ernandes> é nao tenho ideia..
<RRegis> Ernandes o resultado foi http://paste.ubuntu.com/6448075/ isso significa que só tenho uma partição? usei também o comando "ls /dev/sd*" e o resultado foi "/dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3"
<Ernandes> Ernandes o resultado foi http://paste.ubuntu.com/6448075/ isso  significa que só tenho uma partição? usei também o comando "ls  /dev/sd*" e o resultado foi "/dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2   /dev/sda3" Ernandes o resultado foi http://paste.ubuntu.com/6448075/ isso
<Ernandes>                 significa que só tenho uma partição? usei também o comando "ls
<Ernandes>                 /dev/sd*" e o resultado foi "/dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2
<Ernandes> cara
<Ernandes> ta em gpt
<Ernandes> fdisk nao suporta gpt
<Ernandes> usa o gparted e tira outro print
<RRegis> como isso ficou em gpt?(não sei nem que formato é esse), é terrivel ser novato em algo =p
<RRegis> Ernandes como mando o print?
<Ernandes> ou.. aperta a tecla print
<RRegis> sim mas, como mostro o print pra você?
<Ernandes> la no pstebin
<Ernandes> como fez antes
<RRegis> ok
<RRegis> não sei como colocar imagem no pstebin...
<Ernandes> mas vc colocou antes
<RRegis> antes eu coloquei um texto é só colar... e apertar paste!
<Ernandes> boa pergunta.. tbem nao lembroo kk
<RRegis> vou ver se coloco no imageshack
<Ernandes> http://snag.gy
<Ernandes> pode usar este tbem
<RRegis> https://imageshack.com/i/jnh78rp
<JulianoS> Bom dia
<RRegis> o snag parece bem melhor mas já foi pelo imageshack =p
<Jobarte_Skuld> Ernandes, é, não adiantou
<Jobarte_Skuld> vou pedir um help la no php
<RRegis> Bom dia JulianoS
<JulianoS> Galera to com um problema pra instalar o ubuntu server 12.04
<JulianoS> não aparecem as opções de instalação do sistema
<Ernandes> RRegis: nao tem partiçao windows aii nao
<RRegis> ou seja Ernandes, foram sobrepostas minhas partições do windows e a de dados????
<Ernandes> se vc tinha alguma.. foi apagada
<RRegis> ou seja, perdi 200gb de fotos e arquivos pessoais insubstituiveis ?!
<Ernandes> se vc nao fez backup.. sim
<RRegis> que lindo, que ótimo, que maravilha...
<Ernandes> rs
<RRegis> acreditava que deixar uma partição separada seria suficiente pra o ubuntu não apagar...
<RRegis> e por essas e outras que tem muito usuario correndo de sistemas linux...
<Ernandes> entao cara.. talvez faltou um pouco de conhecimento na de criar as partiçoes
<Ernandes> sem falar que vc tem que fazer um bkp.. sempre qdo for fazer alteraçoes no hd
<RRegis> certamente o erro foi meu sim, e não fiz bkp externo pois geramente ter uma partição pra isso já é suficiente (no windows) mas enfim... agora é tentar recuperar os arquivos
<Ernandes> pode usar o testdisk no proprio ubuntu pra tentar recuperar
<RRegis> o gparted indicou o gpart como forma de recuperar
<RRegis> é só usar o apt-get gpart pra instalar isso?
<Ernandes> us ao programa testdisk
<Ernandes> procure mais info na net
<RRegis> ok
<RRegis> testdisk
<Jobarte_Skuld> Ernandes, haha, aprendi mais uma coisa hoje
<Jobarte_Skuld> XD
<JulianoS> Só aparecem as opções de: Testar Memória/ Inicializar Pelo Primeiro Disco Rígido/ Recuperar Sistema Corrompido
<Ernandes> eu nao lembroo
<JulianoS> Alguém já teve algum problema parecido
<RRegis> depois volto, muito obrigado a todos... vlw Ernandes
<Ernandes> usei a muito tempo pra recuperar imagens de um pendrive
<JulianoS> nada ?
<Ernandes> o q/
<Ernandes> ?
<Ernandes> aff
<JulianoS> Só aparecem as opções de: Testar Memória/ Inicializar Pelo Primeiro Disco Rígido/ Recuperar Sistema Corrompido
<JulianoS> Não aparecem as opções de instalação do ubuntu server
<Ernandes> oo vidaa
<Ernandes> hummm
<Ernandes> estranho
<RRegis> Ernandes
<Ernandes> oi
<RRegis> to via livecd e quando tento usar o comando sudo apt-get install testdisk o resultado eh
<RRegis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6448336/
<RRegis> jah tentei fazer via Central de programas do Ubuntu mas ele nao encontra o testdisk mesmo depois de ativar o Repositório Universe
<Ernandes> da um apt-cache search testdisk
<RRegis> nao retorna nada o apt-cache
<Ernandes> vixx
<RRegis> to aqui rindo pra nao chorar =p
<Ernandes> eu to usando debian aqui, e tem o pacote testdisk disponivel para download
<Ernandes> q mare vc ta... rs
<RRegis> eu baixei ele agora via browser mesmo como faco pra instalar
<Ernandes> ai complica
<Ernandes> é ./configure; make ; sudo make install
<Ernandes> ma stem as dependencias
<RRegis> to acostumado com isso, as coisas sempre dao errado mesmo, acho que Murfi morreu e incarnou por aqui por perto...
<Ernandes> rs
<RRegis> tu tem alguma outra dica de como fazer esse testdisk funcionar?
<Ernandes> melhor procurar um live cd com programas de recuperacao
<RRegis> beleza, brigado de novo, vou ler aqui pra ver o que faco...
<Ernandes> RRegis: http://gparted.org
<RRegis> s[o mais uma divida Ernandes
<RRegis> como eu falo diretamente pra voce ou pra outra pessoa?
<Ernandes> "/msg Ernandes textoooo"
<Ernandes> acho q é isso
<RRegis> msg Ernandes funcionou?
<Ernandes> sempre usar o barra "/" antes, pra dizer que é um comando
<Jobarte_Skuld> Ernandes, e estou de volta
<Jobarte_Skuld> realmente é algo com o virtualbox
<Jobarte_Skuld> no libvirt a guest tem cpu x64 normal
<francismar> boa tarde amigos
<francismar> essa e minha primeira vez
<francismar> sou estudante de analise e desenvolvimento e redes e gostaria de saber como fazer parte da coimunidade e o que posso fazer para ajudar
<francismar> para ajudar
<francismar> ?
<VictorAndrews> ALguem me ajuda ? o.O
<VictorAndrews> ?????????
<VictorAndrews> alguem ai ?
<francismar> oi victor tudo bem?
<francismar> vc faz parte da comunidade?
<francismar> boa tarde
<francismar> alguem?
<VictorAndrews> eeu kk
<VictorAndrews> faço sim parcero.. rs
<VictorAndrews> me ajuda pfv?
<francismar> e ai vitor e minha primeira vez aqui tudo bem?
<VictorAndrews> Tudo.. você é experiente em Ubuntu ?
<francismar> como faço pra participar dela  sou estudante de analise e desenvolvimento e redes
<VictorAndrews> Cara , tipo assim, eu sou novo aqui também rsrs, eu estou tentando instalar o Ubuntu no meu Notebook.. mas está em ISO , vocÊ sabe como instalar ?
<francismar> utiliozo ele a 4meses aprendendo mais ja repassei a mais de 200 pessoas na empresa onde levantei uma bandeira para  migrar toda a empresa para ubuntu
<francismar> vc baixou a iso?
<francismar> qual sistema vc tem?
<VictorAndrews> Eu tenho SAtux , LINUX também.. mas quero mudar pra UBUNTU...
<francismar> rene acho que o conheço do googlke+?
<francismar> certo baixe a iso e grave num dvd  e inicie sua maquina com boot no dvd  ate ai tudo bem?
<francismar> conheço o satux um amigo meu tem
<francismar> ate ai vc fez?
<VictorAndrews> Não..rs não tenho esse dvd :/ Meus amigos do site estavam falando que dá para instalar sem o DVD, criando um pen drive ...
<VictorAndrews> apesar que eu tenho um pen drive aqui serve
<VictorAndrews> ?
<francismar> sim pode fazer com um pen drive
<francismar> baixe a iso e crie um pen drive butavel com ela
<VictorAndrews> Outra pergunta ... Você pode me ajuar,  o que é Boot ? :/ sou meio iniciante admito rsrs
<francismar> ai mude o boot do seu pc para pen drive usb
<francismar> precisa ver o layout do teclado se esta portugues abtn 1
<VictorAndrews> MAs eu queria saber o que é boot :/ eu sou iniciante rs
<francismar> va emn configurações /teclado/ leyaout
<francismar> e mude ate acertar e qd for instalar o ubuntu preste atenção nessa parte pq ele pergunta
<francismar> ok
<francismar> conseguiu?
<francismar> oi
<OliveiraBorges> Como dou acesso a um usuario do ftp a uma pasta que nao esta na pasta HOME dele ?
<hggdh> OliveiraBorges: depende do teu servidor FTP. Terás que ler a documentação...
<OliveiraBorges> eu estou usando o ftpd
<OliveiraBorges> ubuntu
<OliveiraBorges> eu sei que tem o document root, se eu nao me engano
<OliveiraBorges> mas eu quero trocar o cara somente em uma pasta
<hggdh> OliveiraBorges: não uso ftp (cliente ou servidor), lamento.
<XITAZANZZ1650526> PENSANDO MELHOR , ACHO QUE EH MAIS INTERESSANTE EU FICAR AKI ENCHENDO O SACO ASUHHUASUHASUHUHASUHAUSHUHASUHASUHUHASUH
<XITAZANZZ5101872> snaptk rawanimal envoyed_ LockeAnarchist jeflui renebarbosa Raff darghor  hggdh Jobarte_Skuld arthurfurlan gabezao Ubuntu-BR boiko Rudineiw raonyguimaraes Ernandes doomtron j0su3 Cesar_Augusto NarfligiX Portugol9 Peste_Bubonica MarconM zeaq loop0 _salem elisboa serigy_ FaV1r3s eir silverfox_ Fulano BnC4FReeSubmundo ubuntulog CyL al4nc4ds optimusprimem mactimes_ m4v TheDrums mparisi rbelem @ubotu-br kurtkraut
<boiko> wtf
<XITAZANZZ1070576> falem pro hggdh tirar meu BAN logo essa bixa arrombada, eu juro que paro de ser abestado assuhasuhhausasas
<darghor> wtf [2]
<XITAZANZZ7669969> falem pro hggdh tirar meu BAN logo essa bixa arrombada, eu juro que paro de ser abestado assuhasuhhausasas snaptk rawanimal envoyed_ LockeAnarchist jeflui renebarbosa Raff darghor  hggdh Jobarte_Skuld arthurfurlan gabezao Ubuntu-BR boiko Rudineiw raonyguimaraes Ernandes doomtron j0su3 Cesar_Augusto NarfligiX Portugol9 Peste_Bubonica MarconM zeaq loop0 _salem elisboa serigy_ FaV1r3s eir silverfox_ Fulano BnC4FReeSubmundo ubuntulog CyL al4
<Fulano> aqui também tem troll?
<Fulano> significa que o canal é popular
<XITAZANZZ1253380> falem pro hggdh tirar meu BAN logo essa bixa arrombada, eu juro que paro de ser abestado assuhasuhhausasas snaptk rawanimal envoyed_ LockeAnarchist jeflui renebarbosa Raff darghor  hggdh Jobarte_Skuld arthurfurlan gabezao Ubuntu-BR boiko Rudineiw raonyguimaraes Ernandes doomtron j0su3 Cesar_Augusto NarfligiX Portugol9 Peste_Bubonica MarconM zeaq loop0 _salem elisboa serigy_ FaV1r3s eir silverfox_ Fulano BnC4FReeSubmundo ubuntulog CyL al4
<darghor> bem como pessoas que não tem o que fazer uahuhaueh
<XITAZANZZ1392865> O QUE NAO FALTA EH TROLL AQUI AMIGO ASUHUHASUHASHUAUHAS
<boiko> thanks rbelem
<XITAZANZZ3924017> falem pro hggdh tirar meu BAN logo essa bixa arrombada, eu juro que paro de ser abestado assuhasuhhausasas snaptk rawanimal envoyed_ LockeAnarchist jeflui renebarbosa Raff darghor  hggdh Jobarte_Skuld arthurfurlan gabezao Ubuntu-BR boiko Rudineiw raonyguimaraes Ernandes doomtron j0su3 Cesar_Augusto NarfligiX Portugol9 Peste_Bubonica MarconM zeaq loop0 _salem elisboa serigy_ FaV1r3s eir silverfox_ Fulano BnC4FReeSubmundo ubuntulog CyL al4
<rbelem> :-D
<Peste_Bubonica> auhhauhuahuahuhua
<rbelem> falhou
<AZASDSNZZ1682911> falem pro hggdh tirar meu BAN logo essa bixa arrombada, eu juro que paro de ser abestado assuhasuhhausasas snaptk rawanimal envoyed_ LockeAnarchist jeflui renebarbosa Raff darghor  hggdh Jobarte_Skuld arthurfurlan gabezao Ubuntu-BR boiko Rudineiw raonyguimaraes Ernandes doomtron j0su3 Cesar_Augusto NarfligiX Portugol9 Peste_Bubonica MarconM zeaq loop0 _salem elisboa serigy_ FaV1r3s eir silverfox_ Fulano BnC4FReeSubmundo ubuntulog CyL al4nc4
<boiko> o cara trolla pra pedir pra retirar o ban, é idiota ou o que?
<AZASDSNZZ9380556> O QUE NAO FALTA EH TROLL AQUI AMIGO ASUHUHASUHASHUAUHAS
<rbelem> vou banir o ip
<Fulano> sim, banir pelo nick é inútil
<AZASDSNZZ1923601> EU TROLLO DO JEITO QUE EU QUISER ARROMBADOOOO AUHSSHUASHUHAUSAS
<darghor> rbelem boa
<AZASDSNZZ3997997> EU TROLLO DO JEITO QUE EU QUISER ARROMBADOOOO AUHSSHUASHUHAUSAS E EH ISSO MESMO TIRA MEU BAN OU ISSO VAI DURAR UMA VIDAA ASUHAHUSUHASUHUHASUHSAUHAS EU NAO ME IMPORTOOO ASUHASHUUHASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHSAUHAS EUY SOH QUYERO QUE TIRA MEU BANNN  DESGRACAAAAAA AUSHUHYASUHASUHAS VIU COMO ISSO REVOLTA? OU ACHA QUE EH ATOA? FUCK
<Fulano> ele está no canal com outro nick e usando bots para trollar
<AZASDSNZZ5747642> boiko MEU BOT TEM TECNOLOGIA ALIENIGA EU SOU UM ZUMBI QUE TA NO CANAL ASSUHAHUSUHASUHASUHUHASAS
<Fulano> rbelem, comsegue banir ipv6 ?
<AZASDSNZZ3037062> VAI QUERO QUE SE FODAM TIRA MEU BAN SE NAO NUNCA VOU PARA, POSSO PARAR HOJE E CONTINUAR QUANDO MENOS ESPERAREM AUHSHUASUHASUHUHASUHASUHASHU  snaptk rawanimal envoyed_ LockeAnarchist jeflui renebarbosa Raff darghor  hggdh arthurfurlan gabezao Ubuntu-BR boiko Rudineiw raonyguimaraes Ernandes doomtron j0su3 Cesar_Augusto NarfligiX Portugol9 Peste_Bubonica MarconM zeaq loop0 _salem elisboa serigy_ FaV1r3s eir silverfox_ Fulano BnC4FReeSubmundo 
<silverfox_> e eu achando que nao tinha o que fazer ...
<boiko> tão década de 90 isso :P
<Fulano> o lance é achar o verdadeiro nick desse cara
<Fulano> que nada, na década de 90 não era permitido mais de 2 hosts por nick numa rede de irc :D
<boiko> haha
<boiko> é 5a série mesmo então :)
<Fulano> rss
<darghor> auehaue e olhe lá
<Fulano> isto significa que o Ubuntu está ficando famoso , rs
<rbelem> nao tava lembrando dos comandos pra banir
<clanduarte> boa tarde
<rbelem> boa tarde
<clanduarte> baixei a imagem do ubuntu, porem na hor ade gravar pede 895MB de espaço no disco, um cd tem 700MB, e não aceita gravar em dvd, como eu faço?
<rbelem> clanduarte, grava num dongle usb
<rbelem> clanduarte, imagens do ubuntu nao cabem mais em cds
<clanduarte> vou ter que aprender a fazer um dongle, hahahha
<rbelem> clanduarte, eu acho que de todas as distribuicoes
<rbelem> clanduarte, usb-creator-gtk ou usb-creator-kde
<clanduarte> á esse eu conheço, obrigado pelas dicas
<rbelem> de nada ;-)
<rbelem> putz...
<rbelem> ele vai ficar dando reset no modem até trocar o ip de novo
<CHALALA7403907> FALA PRA BIXA DO hggdh TIRAR O BAN DE TODOSSS SUHSUHAUHSAUHSUHUHSAUHASUHSA  Jobarte_Skuld clanduarte snaptk raw
<CHALALA177505169> AAPPPAAAPUTAAQUEOSPRIUUZZZZZZ SUHUHSAHUSAHUUHSAUHSUHSAUHUHSAUSAUHSAUHSAUHUSHUHSUHSUHSUHSAUHSUHSUAHUHSUHUHSUHSUHSAUHSAUHUHSAUHSAUHSAHUSAUHUHSAUHSAUHSAUHSUHUSHUHSUHSAUHSUHAUHSAUHSUHSUHUHSUHSUHSHUUHASUHSUHSAUHUHSU
<CHALALA268767014> AAPPPAAAPUTAAQUEOSPRIUUZZZZZZ SUHUHSAHUSAHUUHSAUHSUHSAUHUHSAUSAUHSAUHSAUHUSHUHSUHSUHSUHSAUHSUHSUAHUHSUHUHSUHSUHSAUHSAUHUHSAUHSAUHSAHUSAUHUHSAUHSAUHSAUHSUHUSHUHSUHSAUHSUHAUHSAUHSUHSUHUHSUHSUHSHUUHASUHSUHSAUHUHSU
<CHALALA117395774> FALA PRA BIXA DO hggdh TIRAR O BAN DE TODOSSS SUHSUHAUHSAUHSUHUHSAUHASUHSA  Jobarte_Skuld clanduarte snaptk raw
<Jobarte_Skuld> :|
<Jobarte_Skuld> eu acho que conheço este elemento
<LockeAnarchist> Vai acabar banindo um monte de gente
<CHALALA114555467> Jobarte_Skuld CONHECEEE NADAA AUHSHUASHUASUH VEM ME PEGAR ENTAO MALDITO ASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHUHASAS
<Jobarte_Skuld> CHALALA114555467, não brinco de pega-pega
<CHALALA153990007> Jobarte_Skuld MAIS EU BRINCOP ASUHHUAHSUHASUHAUHSAS
<CHALALA129722228> SOH QUERO QUE TIRA A PORRA DOS BANs ADMIN FILHOS DA PUTA ASUHHASUUHA ACHAM QUE SAO MESTRE EH VAMOS VER ASUHUHASUHASUHUASH HSAHUSAUHUHSAUHSAUHSAUHSUHUSHUHSUHSAUHSUHAUHSAUHSUHSUHUHSUHSUHSHUUHASUHSUHSAUHUHSU
<CHALALA115132125> FALEM PRO ADMIN TIRAR OS BANS ISSO EH ETERNO PODE TER CERTEZA SOH PARO QUANDO MORRER AUHSUHASHUAUS E SE TIVER VIVO, NA PRIMEIRA OPORTUNIDADE EU VOLTO ASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHUAS Jobarte_Skuld clanduarte snaptk rawanimal envoyed_ LockeAnarchist jeflui renebarbosa Raff darghor  hggdh arthurfurlan gabezao Ubuntu-BR boiko Rudineiw raonyguimaraes Ernandes doomtron j0su3 Cesar_Augusto NarfligiX Portugol9 Peste_Bubonica MarconM zeaq loop0 _salem elis
<CHALALA172705091> UHASUUHSAUHSAUHSUHAUHSAUHSAUHUHSAUHSAUHSAUHSAHUUHSA ISSO EH DIVERTIDO SOH SEI DISSO ASUHSAUHUHSUHSAUHSAUH QFUCK FUCK FUCK ASUHHUSAUHSUHSA
<CHALALA685709751> O MUNDO ACABA HOJEEE E ESTREI DANCANDOOOO ASUHASHUUHSAUHSUHSAUHUHSAUHSAUHSAUHSAUHSAUHSA
<CHALALA190012114> O MUNDO ACABA HOJEEE E ESTREI DANCANDOOOO ASUHASHUUHSAUHSUHSAUHUHSAUHSAUHSAUHSAUHSAUHSA
<CHALALA886778569> O MUNDO ACABA HOJEEE E ESTREI DANCANDOOOO ASUHASHUUHSAUHSUHSAUHUHSAUHSAUHSAUHSAUHSAUHSA
<CHALALA857557698> hggdh tirao BAN eh mais facil eu dou minha palavra que paro auhsauhsahusauhuhsausasa eh serio me ouve vai pra que essa rebeldia toda macooooo AUHSUHSHUHUASO MUNDO ACABA HOJEEE E ESTREI DANCANDOOOO ASUHASHUUHSAUHSUHSAUHUHSAUHSAUHSAUHSAUHSAUHSA
<CHALALA111327661> hggdh tirao BAN eh mais facil eu dou minha palavra que paro auhsauhsahusauhuhsausasa eh serio me ouve vai pra que essa rebeldia toda macooooo AUHSUHSHUHUASO MUNDO ACABA HOJEEE E ESTREI DANCANDOOOO ASUHASHUUHSAUHSUHSAUHUHSAUHSAUHSAUHSAUHSAUHSA
<CHALALA88542582> EH TUDO CULPA DO hggdh  UHAHSUHUHASUHASUH  viu gente? Jobarte_Skuld clanduarte snaptk rawanimal envoyed_ LockeAnarchist jeflui renebarbosa Raff darghor  hggdh arthurfurlan gabezao Ubuntu-BR boiko Rudineiw raonyguimaraes Ernandes doomtron j0su3 Cesar_Augusto NarfligiX Portugol9 Peste_Bubonica MarconM zeaq loop0 _salem elisboa serigy_ FaV1r3s eir silverfox_ Fulano BnC4FReeSubmundo ubuntulog  hggdh tirao BAN eh mais facil eu dou minha palavra qu
<CHALALA111107195> EH TUDO CULPA DO hggdh  UHAHSUHUHASUHASUH  viu gente? Jobarte_Skuld clanduarte snaptk rawanimal envoyed_ LockeAnarchist jeflui renebarbosa Raff darghor  hggdh arthurfurlan gabezao Ubuntu-BR boiko Rudineiw raonyguimaraes Ernandes doomtron j0su3 Cesar_Augusto NarfligiX Portugol9 Peste_Bubonica MarconM zeaq loop0 _salem elisboa serigy_ FaV1r3s eir silverfox_ Fulano BnC4FReeSubmundo ubuntulog  hggdh tirao BAN eh mais facil eu dou minha palavra q
<CHALALA149708709> EH TUDO CULPA DO hggdh  UHAHSUHUHASUHASUH  viu gente? Jobarte_Skuld clanduarte snaptk rawanimal envoyed_ LockeAnarchist jeflui renebarbosa Raff darghor  hggdh arthurfurlan gabezao Ubuntu-BR boiko Rudineiw raonyguimaraes Ernandes doomtron j0su3 Cesar_Augusto NarfligiX Portugol9 Peste_Bubonica MarconM zeaq loop0 _salem elisboa serigy_ FaV1r3s eir silverfox_ Fulano BnC4FReeSubmundo ubuntulog  hggdh tirao BAN eh mais facil eu dou minha palavra q
<CHALALA524091344> EH TUDO CULPA DO hggdh  UHAHSUHUHASUHASUH  viu gente? Jobarte_Skuld clanduarte snaptk rawanimal envoyed_ LockeAnarchist jeflui renebarbosa Raff darghor  hggdh arthurfurlan gabezao Ubuntu-BR boiko Rudineiw raonyguimaraes Ernandes doomtron j0su3 Cesar_Augusto NarfligiX Portugol9 Peste_Bubonica MarconM zeaq loop0 _salem elisboa serigy_ FaV1r3s eir silverfox_ Fulano BnC4FReeSubmundo ubuntulog  hggdh tirao BAN eh mais facil eu dou minha palavra q
<CHALALA751279294> EH TUDO CULPA DO hggdh  UHAHSUHUHASUHASUH  viu gente? Jobarte_Skuld clanduarte snaptk rawanimal envoyed_ LockeAnarchist jeflui renebarbosa Raff darghor  hggdh arthurfurlan gabezao Ubuntu-BR boiko Rudineiw raonyguimaraes Ernandes doomtron j0su3 Cesar_Augusto NarfligiX Portugol9 Peste_Bubonica MarconM zeaq loop0 _salem elisboa serigy_ FaV1r3s eir silverfox_ Fulano BnC4FReeSubmundo ubuntulog  hggdh tirao BAN eh mais facil eu dou minha palavra q
<CHALALA166815828> TIRA TODOS OS BANS QUE EU NUNCA MAIS FACO NADA DISSO ASUHSAUHUHSA NUNCA MAIS VOU SER CHAO ASSIM SAUHSAUHSHUUHSUHSAUHSAUHSAHUUHSAUHSA EH TUDO CULPA DO hggdh  UHAHSUHUHASUHASUH  viu gente? Jobarte_Skuld clanduarte snaptk rawanimal envoyed_ LockeAnarchist jeflui renebarbosa Raff darghor  hggdh arthurfurlan gabezao Ubuntu-BR boiko Rudineiw raonyguimaraes Ernandes doomtron j0su3 Cesar_Augusto NarfligiX Portugol9 Peste_Bubonica MarconM zeaq loop0 
<Fulano> tem um padrão nos hosts dele
<Fulano> todos começam com 2804
<hggdh> sim, ele está ausar IPv6
<rbelem> acho que vou ter que banir a subrede dele
<envoyed_> Quando ele voltar, deixe ele fazer um pouco de flood.
<victorandrews> Quem puder me ajudar .. adiciona no Skype: Dono_HUnt
<Jobarte_Skuld> rbelem, normal
<Jobarte_Skuld> deve ser range de servidor msm
<Jobarte_Skuld> pelo menos aqui no Brasil não conheço provedores de internet que estão usando IPv6
<LockeAnarchist> VPN
<Jobarte_Skuld> e o legal é que meus programas de whois não funciona com ipv6 XD
<hggdh> Jobarte_Skuld: é possível rotear-se IPv6 via um tunel
<rbelem> tomara que nao acabe bloqueando outras pessoas
<hggdh> pois
<envoyed_> IPV6 Internet Ltda
<envoyed_> dnsr1.hospedagem.net
<envoyed_> dnsr2.hospedagem.net
<envoyed_> e-mail: abuse@hospedagem.net
<rbelem> hggdh, assim vai acabar bloqueando muito mais gente
<rbelem> hggdh, fiz assim *!*@2804:10:5::89:*
<envoyed_> 2804:10::/32
<hggdh> rbelem: sim. Mas eu apenas dei um mute. Como estamos em +o, veremos as mensagens
<ILARIOZZZZ20589> FALEM PRO ADMIN LARGAR DE FRESCURA NO CU E TIRAR ALL BANs EXISTENTE NESSE CANAL ASUHUSAHUHASUHASUHUHSAUHASUHASUH ESSE EH MEU PEDIDO,SE ISSO NAO ACONTECER, N U N C A VOU PARAR Jobarte_Skuld clanduarte snaptk rawanimal envoyed_ LockeAnarchist jeflui renebarbosa Raff darghor  hggdh arthurfurlan gabezao Ubuntu-BR boiko Rudineiw raonyguimaraes Ernandes doomtron j0su3 Cesar_Augusto NarfligiX Portugol9 Peste_Bubonica MarconM zeaq loop0 _sa
<rbelem> hggdh, ah sim!
<ILARIOZZZZ27882> TO DANDO UMA CHANCEEE EM SUHSUHUHSAUAS IMAGEM TER QUE KILLAR UMAS 10 MIL MAQUINAS, NAMORAL, EU DUVIDO TEREM ESSA PACIENCIA ASUHUHSAUHSAUHSAUHSAUHUHSAUHASUHSUHASUHSA  POR ENQUANTO CONFESSO QUE TO ZUANDO EU SOU NOOB TO FAZENDO ISSO SOH POR DIVERSAO SAUHHUASUHSA MEIO QUE NA MAO, MAS PARECEM QUE INSISTEM VOOU TER DE IMPLEMENTAR UM FLOODZIM NA MIMNHA BOTNET ASUHUHSUHSAUHUHSAUHSUHASUHUHSAUHSAUHASUHSAUHAUHSUHSUHSUH VAi SER ENGRACADO PELO M
<rbelem> hggdh, fiz assim *!*@usloft1502.serverloft.com
<rbelem> ops
<hggdh> rbelem: podemos, mais tarde, bloquear *todo* o domínio *.severloft.com
<rbelem> hggdh, blz :-)
<hggdh> o mais gaiato é que ele(?) continua sendo um otário
<rbelem> hggdh, nossa! que falta do que fazer :-/
<hggdh> rbelem: já houve uma discussão no IRCC/freenode sobre simplesmente desistir, e mandar um k-line
<rbelem> hggdh, k-line?
<Jobarte_Skuld> hggdh, relaxa, ele deve ser só um garoto que aprendeu a brincar com rootkit XD
<Jobarte_Skuld> rbelem, k-line é supremo :o
<Jobarte_Skuld> la na rizon os users tem medo dele
<rbelem> Jobarte_Skuld, o que ser isso?
<Jobarte_Skuld> rizon é uma rede irc de entreterimento
<Jobarte_Skuld> irc.rizon.ne
<Jobarte_Skuld> irc.rizon.net
<Jobarte_Skuld> muito utilizado por otakus igual a mim
<hggdh> rbelem: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRCd#Configuration # um resumo dos vários kills
<Jobarte_Skuld> haaa, agora entendi o que ele perguntou
<rbelem> :-D
<Jobarte_Skuld> rbelem, o link que o hggdh explica bem os tipos de kill dos ircadmins
<envoyed_> Se continuar o flood, é só bloquear o range /32.
<envoyed_> 2804:0010::/32
<KCHULALAKK7544> rbelem ACREDUTE NAO VAI ADIANTAR E DEPOIS VAI SER TARDE EM SUHSUHAHUSAUHSAUHSAUHUHSA FALEM PRO ADMIN LARGAR DE FRESCURA NO CU E TIRAR ALL BANs EXISTENTE NESSE CANAL ASUHUSAHUHASUHASUHUHSAUHASUHASUH ESSE EH MEU PEDIDO,SE ISSO NAO ACONTECER, N U N C A VOU PARAR Jobarte_Skuld clanduarte snaptk rawanimal envoyed_ LockeAnarchist jeflui renebarbosa Raff darghor  hggdh arthurfurlan gabezao Ubuntu-BR boiko Rudineiw raonyguimaraes Ernandes doomtron j0s
<KCHULALAKK147664> TIRAR OS BANs EH A UNICA SAIDA AUHSUHASUHUHASUHASHUAS
<envoyed_> Ele está usando VPS num data center.
<envoyed_> Data center brasileiro ainda...
<boiko> mas é muito quinta série, ignora o cara, melhor coisa
<rbelem> hggdh, será que um ban assim iria funcionar? /mode #ubuntu-br +b [A-Z0-9]*@*
<UUAHHUSHHHUA2269> TA BOM VOU CODAR E VAMOS VER NO QUE VAI DAR ISSO DEPOIS ASUUHASHUASHUAUHSHUASUHAUHSUHASHUASUHUHASUHAUHS AUSSUASHUASHU boikor NAO ADIANTA IGNORAR TB ASUHUHASHUASHUASUHAS belem ACREDUTE NAO VAI ADIANTAR E DEPOIS VAI SER TARDE EM SUHSUHAHUSAUHSAUHSAUHUHSA FALEM PRO ADMIN LARGAR DE FRESCURA NO CU E TIRAR ALL BANs EXISTENTE NESSE CANAL ASUHUSAHUHASUHASUHUHSAUHASUHASUH ESSE EH MEU PEDIDO,SE ISSO NAO ACONTECER, N U N C A VOU PARAR Jobar
<hggdh> se, pelo menos, soubesse escrever, ajudaria.
<Jobarte_Skuld> rbelem,
<rbelem> :-D
<Jobarte_Skuld> hggdh,
<Jobarte_Skuld> quer uma dica?
<rbelem> opa
<hggdh> fale :-)
<Jobarte_Skuld> ela não é das melhores
<Jobarte_Skuld> mas existe um mode do chanserv onde só entra quem esta registrado no nicvserv
<Jobarte_Skuld> *nickserv
<Jobarte_Skuld> poderia ativar este modo durante os ataques, assim ele não consegue entrar
<rbelem> é uma boa
<hggdh> sim. Mas isto é extremo (como colocar o canal em moderação)
<Jobarte_Skuld> hggdh, não precisa ser em todo momento, só quando perceber que ele vai floodar
<Jobarte_Skuld> isto pelo menos previne que ele entre, ja que os botnet dele não são registrados
<hggdh> e, eu acho, metade dos qu estão aqui *não* são registrados
<NarfligiX> no archlinux-br só entra registrado
<Jobarte_Skuld> NarfligiX, la no php também
<NarfligiX> é um porre pq se você vira guest por uma queda dos serviços tem que sair, mudar o nick, autenticar e voltar
<Jobarte_Skuld> alias
<NarfligiX> mas pelo menos evita um pouco isso aí
<Jobarte_Skuld> hggdh, ah sim
<Jobarte_Skuld> lembrei que tem outro mode de chanserv
<Jobarte_Skuld> que a pessoa só consegue falar se estiver registrado
<Jobarte_Skuld> ele até consegue entrar no canal, mas não consegue falar, ai o proprio chanserv orienta ele a se registrar
<HHIHIHIHHI16720> TA BOM VOU CODAR E VAMOS VER NO QUE VAI DAR ISSO DEPOIS ASUUHASHUASHUAUHSHUASUHAUHSUHASHUASUHUHASUHAUHS AUSSUASHUASHU boikor NAO ADIANTA IGNORAR TB ASUHUHASHUASHUASUHAS belem ACREDUTE NAO VAI ADIANTAR E DEPOIS VAI SER TARDE EM SUHSUHAHUSAUHSAUHSAUHUHSA FALEM PRO ADMIN LARGAR DE FRESCURA NO CU E TIRAR ALL BANs EXISTENTE NESSE CANAL ASUHUSAHUHASUHASUHUHSAUHASUHASUH ESSE EH MEU PEDIDO,SE ISSO NAO ACONTECER, N U N C A VOU PARAR Jobart
<hggdh> rbelem: ou podemos colocalr o canal sob moderação
<hggdh> HHIHIHIHHI16720: deixe de ser tolinho
<HHIHIHIHHI19065> LEMBREM-SE TUDO CULPA DOS ADMINZ...  Corey boiko Jobarte_Skuld snaptk rawanimal envoyed_ jeflui renebarbosa Raff @hggdh Ubuntu-BR Rudineiw raonyguimaraes Ernandes j0su3 Cesar_Augusto NarfligiX Portugol9 Peste_Bubonica MarconM zeaq loop0 _salem elisboa serigy_ FaV1r3s eir silverfox_ Fulano BnC4FReeSubmundo ubuntulog CyL al4nc4ds optimusprimem mactimes_ m4v TheDrums mparisi @ChanServ kurtkraut @ubotu-br @rbelem
<hggdh> happened
<rbelem> :-O
<Jobarte_Skuld> hggdh, olha aqui um exemplo do funcionamento disto la na Rizon
<hggdh> a k-line on the fool
<Jobarte_Skuld> <Jobarte_Skuld2> sad
<Jobarte_Skuld> * #AnimeNSK :You need to identify to a registered nick to speak in that channel. Check /msg nickserv help register
<Jobarte_Skuld> só não lembro qual é o mode
<hggdh> Jobarte_Skuld: eu sei. Mas estas são medidas extremas...
<hggdh> Eu preferiria não tornar o canal elitista
<Jobarte_Skuld> hggdh, o curioso é que eu sei que brecha que ele esta usando para obter os botnet
<Jobarte_Skuld> bom, vou para a faculdade
<NarfligiX> tem um modo chato, que é o +z
<Jobarte_Skuld> flws para quem fica
<rbelem> hggdh, será que isso funcionaria pro padrao dele? /mode #ubuntu-br-am +b [A-Z0-9]*!*@*
<hggdh> rbelem: funcionaria, até ele descobrir
<hggdh> rbelem: mas eu usaria um +q, não um +b
<rbelem> hggdh, verdade eheheh
<rbelem> hggdh, vou fazer isso entao com o +q
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> NarfligiX: nos já temos +z no canal. Uma opção, também extrema, é +m (canal moderado, ops têm que dar voice (+v) para quem pode falar)
<hggdh> mas... também é pesado
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<Ernandes> boa
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<KurtKraut> astroo-, aloha
<astroo-> KurtKraut  ola
<leo_dj> boa noite a todos
<Hyuristyle> para os interessados, se o notebook estiver super-aquecendo, no meu caso tendo uma GPU nvidia, tentem instalar o bumblebee, a temperatura caiu assim que instalei
<nuno_nunes> pk nao estavam a usar os drivers certos
<Hyuristyle> não, oq que ocorria é que a GPU estava ficando ligada o tempo todo
<nuno_nunes> eu ja tive um problema identico na minha ati
<nuno_nunes> quando usava o ubuntu
<Hyuristyle> é... complicado
<Hyuristyle> a temperatura estava chegando À 70º C apenas com sistema rodando
<nuno_nunes> so
<nuno_nunes> eu ja cheguei a 85 graus
<Hyuristyle> apenas com o sitema rodando?
<MarconM> alguem usando ubuntu 13.10
<MarconM> ?
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-21
<Ernandes> eu nao
<KurtKraut> MarconM, as perguntas começando com "alguém" não costumam dar certo aqui. Diga de antemão o que você quer com alguém que esteja usando 13.10.
<MarconM> KurtKraut: ja uso este canal a 6 anos
<MarconM> sei como é
<Ernandes> rs
<MarconM> alguem sempre deu certo ... so q as vezes "alguem" nao esta online =)
<KurtKraut> MarconM, então use sua experiência em seu favor.
<MarconM> KurtKraut: thanks =)
<MarconM> hggdh: On ?
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<MarconM> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> eu so um dos unicos que ja deixo o ubuntu e passou para outra base
<nuno_nunes> :)
<Ernandes> kkkk
<Ernandes> base??
<astroo-> outra onda
<astroo-> coisas a portugas
<Ernandes> rs
<Ernandes> e o que ta usando?
<nuno_nunes> manjaro :)
<Ernandes> aff
<Ernandes> use algo de macho.. rss
<nuno_nunes> manjaro e base arch linux :(
<nuno_nunes> :p
<nuno_nunes> xD
<Ernandes> rss
<nuno_nunes> ainda agora estive a copilar uma coisa por causa da placa de dvb-t para ver tv no pc
<nuno_nunes> :)
<Ernandes> faz partee rss
<nuno_nunes> ja estou a ver tv :D
<Gringo_> preciso instalar o Java estou apanhando igual macaco pra conhecer moeda
<Gringo_> alguem pode me dar uma luz?
<Gringo_> estou usando o 13.10 de 32bits
<astroo-> ola da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Gringo_> valeu
<nuno_nunes> queres instalar o java da oracle
<renebarbosa> Gringo_, http://renebarbosa.com/2013/11/04/criando-pacotes-do-java-com-make-jpkg/
<KurtKraut> Gringo_, Java para browser? É só instalar um pacote, fechar o browser e abrir de novo.
<marcos_> boa noite galera.
<marcos_> Será que alguém pode me ajuda a configura o DNS e qmail  no ubuntu?
<marcos_> Já procurei várias informações mais não são tão claras e executivas.
<astroo-> ola  da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Josue_Rezende> Saudações
<Josue_Rezende> alguem ai sabe quanto a dell reembolsa pelo windows?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> nunca li isso
<KurtKraut> Josue_Rezende, se não estou enganado são R$70
<MarconM> Josue_Rezende: como assim
<MarconM> voce diz .. se nao quiser q venha o windows no pc ou note ?
<KurtKraut> MarconM, astroo- , isso é um direito que brasileiros têm graças ao código do consumidor. É possível devolver a licença ao fabricante que vendeu o computador com Windows já embutido e receber um estorno do valor.
<KurtKraut> Outros países têm esse direito também, tanto que a EULA do Windows também contempla esse direito em OEM.
<MarconM> KurtKraut: eu sei disso
<MarconM> ja comprei 4 notes para empresa na dell
<MarconM> e nao quis windows ... porem eles mandam instalado e com a seriado .. mas voce recebe desconto refente a isso
<MarconM> porem .. so fazen isso para empresas ... se voce ligar la como pessoa fisica e pedir sem o widows ... eles nao aceitam
<MarconM> serial*
<KurtKraut> MarconM, por isso o reembolso que o Josue_Rezende falou. Você compra, recebe o produto com Windows e pede o reembolso.
<MarconM> Josue_Rezende: acho q é algo em torno de 60 a 130,00
<MarconM> KurtKraut: nao precisa pedir reembolso .. se voce ligar la e falar direto com o atendente, ele ja te da o desconto na hora
<MarconM> mas mesmo assim irá te mandar o windows com a serial orignal
<KurtKraut> MarconM, todos os relatos que li no BR-Linux.org não foram assim. Era um reembolso pós-venda.
<MarconM> mas ... vao mandar windows 7 - home
<MarconM> KurtKraut: eu ja fiz isso 4 vezes
<MarconM> mas .. como empresa
<MarconM> nunca como pessoa fisica
<MarconM> ja perguntei, eu lembro que a mulher me disse ...
<KurtKraut> MarconM, que, convenhamos, deve ser o caso do Josue_Rezende.
<KurtKraut> (o de pessoa física)
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> KurtKraut: eu me lembro .. q ainda briguei com a moça
<MarconM> "mas isso é um direito de consumidor" ... tanto como empresa como pessoa fisica eu posso nao querer o windows .. até por que é produto de terceiros
<MarconM> ela disse .. sim moço .. como empresa eu te dou o desconto .. como pessoa fisica eu nao posso
<MarconM> eu lembro q foi 2 vostro
<MarconM> ele veio com o windows original e com dvd e serial ... mas na nf nao veio
<MarconM> e eu tive um desconto de 90,00
<MarconM> isso foi a 3 anos atraz
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<junior_> om dia
<junior_> gostaria de saber se ao instalar umbuntu terei problema quanto aos drvers de internet
<junior_> pois ao instalar windows xp em meu pc tive problemas e apenas o win 7 não tive problemas
<Peste_Bubonica> junior_, cara, windows xp é de 2002
<Peste_Bubonica> é muito provável q ele não conheça seus drivers de dispositivos de rede
<Peste_Bubonica> wireless e placas de rede
<Peste_Bubonica> o 7 deve conhecer, e o ubuntu, possivelmente conheça também, mas não temos como adivinhar que dará certo
<Peste_Bubonica> faça um teste, boote o live cd
<Peste_Bubonica> se tudo funcionar certinho, instale no disco
<junior_> ah, blz e e outra eu estou começãondo a programar agora
<junior_> posso instalar o mysql e netbeans no ubuntu?
<junior_> posso instalar o mysql e netbeans no ubuntu?
<mirqui_> bom dia :)
<romulo> quais as ferramentas de recuperação?
<mirqui_> do linux ou do windows ?
<romulo> linux
<mirqui_> copia de segurança
<romulo> ?
<mirqui_> tem um cofrinho preto nas configurações do sistema
<mirqui_> clica em configurações
<romulo> hum.. blz
<Luciano_> ola
<mirqui_> :)
<Luciano_> amantes do ubuntu ?
<mirqui_> sim , pq :) ?
<Luciano_> sou web designer nao s ei se vou pra o ubunto
<Luciano_> pois trabalho com programas da adobe
<mirqui_> haa , não posso te ajudar cara , uso a 1 ano mais ou menos
<mirqui_> sou usuério leve
<RRegis> Bom dia galera, estou desde ontem tentando fazer um dual boot w7 e ubuntu13.10, utilizei o gparted live p fazer as partições(c:ntfs, d:ext4, e:ntfs p dados), estou rodando live cd do ubuntu e ele finalmente reconheceu q existe o w7 no pc, o proximo passo é escolher a particao do ubuntu mas to recebendo uma msg de erro e gostaria de saber como proceder de forma correta (link da img com o erro http://imageshack.us/f/89/yynq.png/ 
<mirqui_> pq vc usou este programa para particionar ?
<RRegis> debian*
<LucianoAlmeida> has joine
<LucianoAlmeida> has joined
<LucianoAlmeida> has quit
<LucianoAlmeida> Tem alguém on-line aki?
<Luciano_> Oi
<mirqui__> ahah fala :)
<mirqui__> se puder te ajudar
<Luciano_> To pensando em instalar o linux na minha máquina, é dificil fazer ela ficar dual boot?
<mirqui__> tranquilo
<mirqui__> instala dentro do windows
<mirqui__> e faz dual boot
<mirqui__> ele faz automaticamente
<Luciano_> Hum
<mirqui__> só cuidado na hora de
<mirqui__> ele vai te perguntar
<mirqui__> se vc quer dual boot
<mirqui__> ou sobrescrever o windows
<mirqui__> ai vc escolhe dual boot
<LucianoAlmeida> Esse sistema Linux daki é seguro e bom?
<Luciano_> Pode ocorrer dele não perguntar e sobrescrever sem perguntar?
<mirqui__> vai particionar em 2 tua hd
<mirqui__> é seguro , mas por via das dúvidas
<mirqui__> usa o clam tk
<mirqui__> dizem que não existe virus para linux
<Luciano_> Não conheço, o que é clam tk?
<mirqui__> mas isso é besteira
<LucianoAlmeida> o que é clam tk?
<Luciano_> é um anti-virus?
<mirqui__> vc vai instalar o ubuntu ?
<mirqui__> sim
<Luciano_> Sim, estou pensando
<LucianoAlmeida> sim
<Luciano_> Entendi
<mirqui__> então
<mirqui__> na central de programas , tem o programa clam tk
<mirqui__> é um antivirus
<Luciano_> Eu fui dando uma lida na internet
<mirqui__> sim
<Luciano_> Tem um programa chamado WINE, que emula programas do windows
<mirqui__> sim
<Luciano_> Para poder rodar jogos que não funcionam em linux
<Luciano_> TIpo Skyrim por exemplo
<mirqui__> mas para antivirus não funciona
<LucianoAlmeida> voc tem o link da central de programas que tem esse anti-virus?
<Luciano_> è dificil mexer neste programa?
<mirqui__> sim
<mirqui__> é fácil
<mirqui__> vc da sua senha e baixa
<LucianoAlmeida> passa o link aee
<mirqui__> o ubuntu vai pedir que vc faça uma senha
<Luciano_> minha senha?
<Luciano_> Ah sim
<mirqui__> sim
<mirqui__> qual link ?
<LucianoAlmeida> a da central de programas que tem o anti-virus
<mirqui__> ahah não , é assim
<Luciano_> Sabe me informar quanto pesa o linux? Pois tenho instalado o windows 7 no meu desktop, e meu HD é de 1 tera
<mirqui__> vc pega um dvd virgem
<mirqui__> grava uma imagem
<mirqui__> iso
<mirqui__> feito o live cd instala o ubuntu :)
<mirqui__> leva uns 20 , 25 min
<Luciano_> Hum
<mirqui__> é tranquilo
<Luciano_> Vou precisar de um dvd então ;)
<Luciano_> Saquei
<mirqui__> sim
<mirqui__> um cd acho que não dá
<Luciano_> Voce sempre fica neste suporte ou foi só hoje mesmo?
<mirqui__> pq são mais que 800 mb
<mirqui__> ahahah suporte eu
<Luciano_> Porque quando eu arrumar o dvd, vou entrar aqui novamente pra tirar mais duvidas, se tiver
<Luciano_> Okay então
<mirqui__> ví que vc precisava de ajuda ahh
<Luciano_> =D
<Luciano_> Não manjo tanto em pc...
<Luciano_> Não manjo nada em pc*
<mirqui__> tranquilo , tbm não manjo muito ;)
<Luciano_> Beleza, quando eu arrumar eu volto aqui
<alvaro> anti virus pra quê?
<Luciano_> Valeu pela ajuda man
<mirqui__> ok , boa sorte ;)
<Luciano_> Obrigado.
<xande> Bom Dia!!!
<xande> Alguém aqui já passou pelo seguinte problema: impressora HP fora do  hplip...
<PaiRossi> Bom dia a todos do chat...
<Jobarte_Skuld> Bom dia
<PaiRossi> Tô precisando de ajuda pra instalar uma designjet da hp que nao aparece no hplip... alguem ja passou por isso?
<PaiRossi> Tenho uma Designjet T520 36" da HP que funciona perfeitamente com o Win7, mas quero ela rodando no Ubuntu 13.10.. o problema eh que a HP nao disponibilizou drive pra linux dela. O que fazer?
<rbelem> PaiRossi, http://h20566.www2.hp.com/portal/site/hpsc/public/psi/swdHome/?sp4ts.oid=5263082&ac.admitted=1385043125282.876444892.199480143
<keltonmussu> iae galera sou novo aqui
<keltonmussu> como que meche aqui
<keltonmussu> ??
<KurtKraut> keltonmussu, é como um chat comum, a la "bate papo do UOL". O que você escreve aqui todos os presentes lêem.
<KurtKraut> keltonmussu, a diferença é que aqui existem regras rígidas sobre como se portar, que tipo de mensagem/assunto pode enviar etc.
<keltonmussu> a pdc mn flw parcerinho vc e de onde mn?
<keltonmussu> mais quando noix clica no nome da pessoa eu mando mensag pr ela ela ler ou ñ?
<hggdh> keltonmussu: sim, manda. De forma geral, é considerado impolito mensagens diretas; é sempre de bom tom perguntar se podemos conversar em privado (pvt)
<keltonmussu> pdc
<KurtKraut> hggdh, "impolito"?
<hggdh> KurtKraut: heh. Ingles... péssma tradução... mil perdões :-)
<KurtKraut> hggdh, cheguei a duvidar de mim mesmo e fui procurar no dicionário e não, não existe em pt-br :P
<Gvr> boa tarde
<Gvr> alguem aqui usa o vmware no ubuntu 13.04?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Gvr> alguem aqui usa o vmware no ubuntu 13.04?
<hggdh> KurtKraut: nem me ocorreu... impolite == impolito. Como "apply for a job" fica "aplicar para um emprego". É o problema de não usar a lingua.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<hggdh> KurtKraut: finalmente -- tive que ir ao Google Translate to descobrir que "impolite" == "indelicado"... e "apply to" seria "candidatar-se". Tenho que descobrir mais livros em Portugues :-(
<KurtKraut> hggdh, você não é falante nativo de pt-br?
<hggdh> KurtKraut: sou. Mas não costumo falar em Portugues mais, só Ingles. E perde-se o, ah, élan
<hggdh> não costumo *mais* falar em Portugues. Bah!
<hggdh> bem. Nativo do Brazil, mas basicamente educado em pt-pt (os livros que me eram disponíveis)
<hggdh> Brasil*
<PaiRossi> boa noite galera linux...
<astroo-> ola... e nao sou do linux
<omelete> boa
<PaiRossi> rbelem, grato pelo link, mas eu já havia procurado pela hp e o que eles oferecem é a firmware da designjet e nao o  drive...
<PaiRossi> rbelem, inclusive liguei no 0800 da hp e me informaram que a hp nao tem o drive deste modelo para linux. Deve haver algum drive similar, mas nem mesmo isso souberam me informar.
<sandrossv> PaiRossi: esses dias configurei uma e foi de boa, mas ela tem um serviço, acho que isso facilitou. Pra configurar bastou eu ir nas configurações do gnome -> impressora e configurar a impressora, colocando o endereço dela na la configuração
<PaiRossi> sandrossv, eu consigo encontrar a impressora pelo sistema, mas na instalaçao pede pelo drive... nao encontra e dá uma lista de impressoras hp como possíveis alternativas, mas das que tentei nao tive sucesso.
<PaiRossi> A HP tem um sistema chamado eprint, onde vc envia o arquivo a ser impresso de tabletes, celulares ou qualquer pc... nao entendo como funciona mas acho que é o caminho. Acabo de mandar um email para a HP tratando justamente disso.
<PaiRossi> Se qualquer celular pode enviar para impressão, então para que drive? outra coisa: no link de drives eles apresentam para linux apenas um arquivo firmware. Será que devo substituir o firmware da impressora por este? mudaria alguma coisa?
<sandrossv> PaiRossi: ela não tem serviço web?
<PaiRossi> sandrossv, tem sim... acesso ele pelo navegador, mas nao sei como enviar os arquivos para ela.
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-22
<PaiRossi> Parece que encontrei uma luz no fim do túnel: a hp tem o eprint: enviamos o arquivo anexado em um mail para o eprintcenter. A impressora em rede conectada ao serviço da hp imprime. O detalhe é que os formatos devem ser Microsoft Word, Excel, powerPoint, pdf, txt e html... nada de dwg...
<PaiRossi> Gente, é isso ai: amanhã continuo com essa saga para plotar arquivos dwg na minha Designjet T520 no Ubuntu 13.10. Grato a todos e boa noite.
<tropper> Gostei deste Post:http://iptable.wordpress.com/2008/07/19/revolta-com-o-ubuntu-br-na-ircfreenodenet/
<everton> ola
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<64MAAZTP8> bom dia :)
<ADEILSON> OLA..ESTOU COM PROBLEMA
<ADEILSON> ESTOU TENTANTO RODAR UM CD DO UBUNTU QUE TENHO AQUI E ELE ESTA ME PEDINDO LOGIN E SENHA..OQ FAÇO?
<Jobarte_Skuld> bom dia galera
<ADEILSON> BOM DIA
<Jobarte_Skuld> aqui no trampo temos um firewall com DNS interno (ClearOS) e eu uso este DNS para devel
<ADEILSON> ALGUEM PODE ME AJUDAR
<Jobarte_Skuld> nas minhas VMs os dominios que coloco no DNS interno funciona normalmente, porem, no ubuntu ele por algum motivo não reconhece o dns interno
<Jobarte_Skuld> alguem sabe o que poderia ser?
<alvaro_> ADEILSON voce testou o cd?
<ADEILSON> TESTEI
<ADEILSON> OUTRAS VEZES FUNCIONAVA
<alvaro_> senha em cd eu nunca vi
<ADEILSON> MAS AGORA TA ME PEDINDO LOGIN E SENHA  SEM EU TER CADASTRADO NADA
<alvaro_> só em pendrive
<ADEILSON> ISSO QUE EU COLOCO PRA RODAR SEM INSTALAR
<alvaro_> provavelmente defeito da midia
<ADEILSON> HUM
<alvaro_> não é um CD-RW não?
<boiko> ADEILSON: se importa de desligar o caps lock, por favor?
<ADEILSON> blz
<ADEILSON> foi mal
<boiko> obrigado :)
<alvaro_> se for então dá pau mesmo
<ADEILSON> entao será que se eu baixar outro ubuntu da certo?
<alvaro_> o melhor é CD-R
<alvaro_> provavelmente sim
<ADEILSON> consigo fazer isso em um pendrive?
<ADEILSON> roda?
<alvaro_> consegue, só que prefiro via cd é mesnos complicado
<ADEILSON> blz  vou dar uma tentada
<Jobarte_Skuld> cara, isto é bruxaria, só pode
<jeflui> ADEILSON, tentou o usuário: ubuntu sem senha?
<Caio> oi ?
<Caio> Alguem que possa me ajudar ??
<bucefalo> boa tarde..
<bucefalo> gostaria de saber se alguém tem informações sobre o ubuntu phone, se tem como instala-lo no samsung galaxy note 2...
<KNIFE> !ajuda
<ubotu-br`> Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<gdd12> Boa tarde
<gdd12> Srs, alguém pode me orientar sobre como deixar meu email evolution em português?
<gdd12> Alguém???
<flavio> boa tarde
<Guest78997> será que alguém pode me ajudar
<Guest78997> meu video esta apresentando alguns risos vermelhos brilhantes
<Guest78997> a placa é sis 330, mas não há suporte para linux no site sis
<Guest78997> alguém sabe como posso resolver este problema
<gddias> Senhores, boa tarde
<gddias> Poderiam me auxliar a transformar o evolution em portugues
<gddias> Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<alvaro_> hggdh isso procede ? http://www.itworld.com/open-source/383628/linus-father-confirms-nsa-attempt-backdoor-linux
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui_> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<Ernandes> vixx
<astroo-> ?
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-23
<friday_> pessoal gostaria de ouvir a radio k-love http://www.klove.com/listen/player.aspx diretamente no rhythmbox, tem alguma forma de conseguir o link para adicionar a radio no rhythmbox?
<xGrind> friday_, calmae
<Felipe__> Pin
<Felipe__> Ping
<Lahm> Alguém aqui tá tendo problemas com o utilitario de unidades quando olha o status do Smart e atualiza para ver a temperatura do HD ?
<Lahm> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS, kernel 3.8.0-33-generic
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<hedezitro> bom dia preciso de saber como faço para instalar o ubuntu num pc com 2 discos (tipo ficar com 2 /home)
<hedezitro>  bom dia preciso de saber como faço para instalar o ubuntu num pc com 2 discos (tipo ficar com 2 /home)
<francismar> bom dia
<francismar> alguem pode me ajudar?
<hedezitro> o k precisas
<francismar> oi instalei o 13.10 mais quando inicializa nao abre nada nem lançador  nada so o fundo
<francismar> o que precisop fazer?
<francismar> tenho um p4 ht 3gb ram hd 500gb
<hedezitro> e a instalaçao ficou bem ? eu nao percebo muito mas quando instalo o 12.04 fica sempre fixe
<francismar> e quero tirar o windows para o meu filho de 7 anos crescer usando o linux
<francismar> ficou concluiu de boa a instalação
<hedezitro> mas pretende usar só linux
<francismar> sim eu prefiro e o garoto gostou
<hedezitro> entao deveria correr bem
<francismar> o q fazer para inicializar com lançador e os outros itens
<francismar> ja iinstalei o 11.04 e ficou bom troquei o pc e o 13.10 nao entra direito
<hedezitro> eu uso a versao 12.04 k tem longo suporte e nao tenho problemas
<francismar> vou baixar  a 13.04 ou 12.04
<hedezitro> experimente a 12.04 eu gosto bastante e faço de tudo com ela. embora nao use muitos programas apenas o básico
<francismar> eu tb so vou usar o basico
<francismar> vou ver obrigado
<hedezitro> por acaso n sabe se podemos ter mais de uma partiçao /home
<hedezitro> podem me ajudar?
<mirqui_> bom dia :)
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde
<nuno_nunes> :_D
<rssolivei> salve
<mirqui_> bom dia :)
<mirqui_> quais são as novas :) ?
<nuno_nunes> novidades nao ha
<nuno_nunes> :D
<mirqui_> ahaha está certo , quer conversar ?
<nuno_nunes> eu ando a ver de um biblioteca chamada gee 1.0
<nuno_nunes> o meu linux a versao 0.5
<nuno_nunes> :S
<mirqui_> procurou na central de programas ?
<Ernandes> libgee
<Geison> Boa tarde! gostaria de saber qual a versão recomentada para meu pc tem 1 mega de memória 80 giga de ram e processador pentium 4 ou seja é um museu!
<roht> xubuntu, lubuntu
<roht> 13.10
<sandrossv> debian :P
<Geison> valeu!!!!
<bsk> Xubuntu 13.10 tem algum bug no painel que faz dar crash de tempos em tempos
<bsk> nada que incomode, exceto pela janelinha de reportar bug
<bsk> torce para o trusty ser de fato mais confiável hehe
<bsk> torcer*
<HD> ?
<hggdh> rmsfilter
<will___> boa tarde. Há como customizar o ubuntu e deixa-lo mais parecido com o linuxMint? sou usuario saindo do windows e migrando agora para o linux.
<Ernandes> epaa
<ubuntuFB> boa tarde
<ubuntuFB> começei a usar o ubuntu a alguns dias precisava de algumas informaçoes
<ubuntuFB> quem pode me ajudar
<omelete> ubuntuFB,  fala a duvida, se alguem souber vai responder
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Ernandes> oo noite
<mirqui_> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<Ernandes> que monotomia
<astroo-> ?
<Ernandes> preguiçaa
<astroo-> ok
<bene> boa noite amigos
<bene> sou novato em linux e preciso de uma ajuda
<mirqui_> fala :)
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe a duvida e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta
<mirqui_> qual seu problema , se puder te ajudar
<bene> opa, desde ja obrigado
<mirqui_> qual seu problema ?
<bene> entao, estou com um srv 2k8 com remoteapp e preciso colocar nos terminais com alguma distribuiçao linux
<bene> andei pesquisando e descobrir o SEAMLESSRDP
<mirqui_> servidores , não ?
<mirqui_> sou usuário novo no ubuntu
<mirqui_> mas pede ajuda para o mediador]
<bene> embora resolva o meu problema, preciso especificamente criar uma rotina de inicializacao personalizada para que o linux seja o mais leve possivel e carregue apenas o SEAMLESSRDP rodando o rdp do 2008
<mirqui_> haaa , espera um pouco
<mirqui_> estou tentando um contato
<bene> ok, obrigado
<mirqui_> mas vai tentando por ai no ubuntu-br
<mirqui_> se der o contato , te chamo
<mirqui_> bene , tenta no freenode , o metataler , ele ofereceu ajuda
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-24
<codeman_> alguem poderia me ajudar com a configuracao do vhost no ubuntu
<codeman_> boa noite*
<astroo-> ola e poe a duvida e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<codeman_> então eu configuro o vhost tudo certinho mas dah forbbind
<codeman_> nao sei q raios acontece
<astroo-> ve o privado
<codeman_> ?
<codeman_> como assim
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<NOOBIE> tenho windows instalado
<NOOBIE> quero instalar o ubuntu
<NOOBIE> e eliminar quqlquer vestigo do windows
<Hector> Oi, como faço para instalar o php no ubuntu?
<eeureebz> bom dia pessoal! tem algum canal ubuntu server? tenho uma duvida thx
<eeureebz> alo pessoal , bom, nao consigo fazer rodar o ambiente grafico do U server
<eeureebz> (no Vbox)
<eeureebz> perdi um dia inteiro aff
<eeureebz> comeca a instalar (ubuntu-desktop) , e não finaliza, fica tudo preto aff alguem?
<Julinux> Pessoal, alguém ai já usou Fedora?
<ajuda> ajuda?
<ajuda> estou precisando de ajuda
<ajuda> alguem pode me ajudar???????????????????
<bruc3> fala uai
<bruc3> fala a pergunta, a hora que alguém souber, responde.
<ajuda> eu instalei  mais quando inicio aparece uma tela preta pedindo long user
<ajuda> e senha
<bruc3> já tentou por o login e senha?
<ajuda> aparece ubuntu long
<ajuda> só que a senha nao digita
<bruc3> os '*****' não aparece mesmo. pode digitar
<ajuda> não
<ajuda> e no virtualbox quado reinicio ele da que o programa parou de funcionar
<bruc3> você esta no windows e instalando o ubuntu numa VM pelo virtual box?
<ajuda> sim pelo virtual box da que parou de funcionar
<ajuda> e no vmare ele da essa tela preta pedindo login
<ajuda> sabe resolver o problema do virtualbox?
<bruc3> reinstala.
<ajuda> ja tentei 3 vezes
<ajuda> ele da o mesmo erro na hora que pede para reiniciar
<bruc3> desmontou a .iso?
<ajuda> não
<bruc3> desmonte-a
<Luciano> Boa tarde!
<Luciano> Alguem pode me informar algumas coisas pra mim instalar o ubuntu 13.10?
<Ernandes> baixa o cd
<Ernandes> queimaa e boot
<Ernandes> e boa sorte!
<Luciano> Mas, eu ja tenho instalado o windows 7
<Luciano> Ele aparece alguma opção pra instalar dual boot?
<Ernandes> nao lembroo
<Ernandes> mas deve ficar dual boot sim
<Luciano> Beleza
<Luciano> Vlw
<Ernandes> isso se vc fizer corretamente as partiçoes e nao apagar a do windows
<Ernandes> oo vidaa
<adanoob> oi malta! lixei o ecran de login, como aceso a linha de comandos com acesso ao apt-get e afins para poder fazer reset ao ambiente ?
<adanoob> ah isto no ubuntu 13.10
<renebarbosa> control alt f1
<Ernandes> ooo dificuldadee
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Ernandes> simm
<Luciano_> Alguem sabe me explicar como instala o ubuntu que esta disponivel para download no site do ubuntu-br?
<astroo-> se es novo no ubuntu usa sem instalar via live cd
<astroo-> e so 1 opniao
<Luciano_> mas, eu inicio pelo cd
<Luciano_> Só que ele começa a carregar o ubuntu, porem aparece uma tela preta
<Luciano_> De comandos, que eu não entendo como funcionam
<Luciano_> Dai, tem opção para apertar "ask", Help, open...
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<luciano___> caiu a net
<luciano___> O que voce havia dito?
<astroo-> disse no privado agora tambem
<luciano___> Alguem sabe instalar o linux ubuntu 13.10?
<Mauro_> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Mauro_> acabei de instalar o ubuntu 10.1o e não consigo achar os arquivos que estão no windows, como faço a importação dos arquivos?
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-17
<astroo-> ola
<kavaco> ae
<astroo-> ola
<kavaco> astroo: você sabe configurar um xorg.conf?
<kavaco> tipo, criar do zero
<davimc> ''--
<astroo-> nao sei
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Matheus_Carvalho> bom dia a todos...
<telecom> ola
<telecom> bom dia
<telecom> eu gostaria de tirar umas duvidas
<telecom> estou comesando no linux
<telecom> e quero montar um servidro
<telecom> ok
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<telecom> bom dia amigo
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ;) ?
<telecom> sim
<mirqui> isso que serve :)
<telecom> eu preciso de ajuda pra configurar meu primeiro servidor linux
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh ou outro user avançado
<mirqui> sou novo no linux
<telecom> ok
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<telecom> obg
<telecom> pra vc tambem
<mirqui> valeu ;)
<telecom> ola bom dia amigo
<telecom> hello my friend
<telecom> you talk to me
<mirqui> tentou outros users ?
<telecom> sim
<telecom> hello
<mirqui> e ai , resolveu seu problema ?
<telecom> ola bom dia
<telecom> não consegui falar com eles
<telecom> nao me respoderao
<mirqui> tentou o google ?
<zapmed> Bom dia pessoal, estou usando o 14.04 server e instalei o NGINX pelo apt-get porém ele não adicionou o comando '/etc/init.d/nginx', porém o 'sudo service nginx status' funciona normalmente. Alguém sabe como fazer para que o script no init.d funcione também?
<Elfon> alo
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=%2014.04%20server%20e%20instalei%20o%20nginx%20pelo%20apt-get%20por%C3%A9m%20ele%20n%C3%A3o%20adicionou%20o%20comando%20%27%2fetc%2finit.d%2fnginx%27%2c%20por%C3%A9m%20o%20%27sudo%20service%20nginx%20status%27%20funciona%20normalmente.
<mirqui> vê se te ajuda zapmed
<zapmed> mirqui: não ajuda, eu conheço o google. inclusive estou com várias abas abertas pesquisando o problema. obrigado mesmo assim.
<mirqui> blza , boa sorte :)
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa tarde gente
<gadi_> alguem procurando trampo em redes em SP ?
<Matheus_Carvalho> não estou a procura...mas se aparecer algo...quem sabe da para conversar
<molusco> olá
<molusco> alguém poderia me ajudar num pequeno problema no sistema?
<Matheus_Carvalho> molusco,  opa...falai
<Matheus_Carvalho> se puder ajudar...estou aqui
<molusco> massa
<molusco> olha eu abro um programa, tipo navegador ou outro qualquer
<molusco> e ele não está ocupando toda a área da tela quando maximizado
<Matheus_Carvalho> molusco, da dois cliques na barra do programa
<molusco> fica uma brecha, tipo moldura, de 1 cm aprox., transparente, mostrando a área de trabalho
<Matheus_Carvalho> que ele vai maximizar
<molusco> já tentei
<molusco> fica a mesma coisa
<Matheus_Carvalho> clica na barra da janela do programa...ai vai no canto superior esquerdo
<Matheus_Carvalho> que tem onde maximiza
<f4r4y> molusco, que Desktop Enviroment esta usando. GNOME, KDE,...?
<molusco> confesso que num sei
<molusco> vê só
<molusco> na parte superior fica barra de menu do programa em uso
<f4r4y> fica dificil afirmar qual é assim, pq cada um pode customizar essas barras como preferir
<molusco> pois é
<molusco> mas não me lembro de ter efetuado nenhuma alteração
<molusco> tipo isso começou ontém
<molusco> como faço pra descobrir qual é o ambiente que uso?
<f4r4y> tenta colocar no terminal
<f4r4y> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<f4r4y> as vezes fala
<molusco> apareceu ubuntu
<bernardo_> galera to com o ubuntu 14.04 , e dai um momento quando eu fui logar, deu senha errada, e nao acessa, tentei mexer no teclado e tudo indica que não é teclado, só que uns dias antes. ele tava dando erro com teclado, e agora caso eu queira fazer um backup, nao acessa o usuario root, como faço pra reparar o sistema?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Matheus_Carvalho> mirqui, tranquilo...e vc como esta mano?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus  :)
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<mirqui> blza :)
<Matheus_Carvalho> ^^
<ptl> yes
<ptl> oi, boiko
<boiko> ptl: opa
<ptl> qual seu embarcado predileto?
<boiko> ptl: no momento tenho mexido pouco, mas gosto bastante de brincar com arduino, e/ou usar arduino pra programar atmega direto
<boiko> ptl: se era essa a pergunta :)
<ptl> era sim
<ptl> so fiquei um pouco decepcionado
<ptl> esperava que mencionasse um embarcado mais sofisticado e com Linux :P
<ptl> tipo um beaglebone black, cubieboard, ate' mesmo pcduino
<ptl> (raspberry pi nao, porque raspberry pi e' de n00b, haha)
<boiko> ptl: se eu te falar que tenho um pi aqui, mas basicamente tenho openelec rodando nele
<boiko> ptl: eu mexo pouco com linux embarcado, o que mais faço é brincadeiras ligadas a ferreomodelismo mesmo
<ptl> boiko: media center? po, eu nao entendo isso, o rpi nao e um media center competente, por que tanta gente o usa pra isso?
<boiko> ptl: bom, eu ganhei o pi de brinde, e achei um uso bom pra ele hehe
<BrunoPT> ptl: o raspberry corre videos em 1080p
<boiko> ah sim, decoder de video dele funciona bem
<pedro_> olá povo
<pedro_> estou usando o xubuntu 14.04 e minha barra de tarefas sumiu
<pedro_> na tela do monitor só aparece a barra de titulo do navegador para baixo
<ptl> BrunoPT: so' se for em teoria. Na pratica, juntando a ethernet-lenta-via-USB dele, o single-core, a arquitetura ARMv6 ultrapassada e obsoletada, ele mal toca videos em 720p
<pedro_> quando tento abrir o terminal via comando aparece o seguinte erro "Falha ao executar atalho "<Primary><Alt>t""Falha ao executar processo filho "exo-open" (Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado)"
<ptl> e isso elimina quaisquer meritos da Mali-400 dele e do xunxo que fizeram pra colocar instrucoes NEON num ARMv6
<BrunoPT> ptl: é um computador de 30€... nao podes esperar muito
<ptl> nao espero. Mas justamente por isso: nao serve pra media center
<BrunoPT> pedro_: a solução mais fácil é criar um novo utilizador
<ptl> existem usos bem melhores pra um raspberry pi, nao entendo meeeeesmo o uso como media center
<ptl> um UG802 dual-core com wifi e que ja' vem com 4GB de eMMC e ainda tem o dobro de memoria de um pi ta' mais barato que o pi, US$ 33 pra baixo
<BrunoPT> ptl: depende das suas necessidades, serve muito bem para ver filmes no wareztuga atravez do addon do xbmc sem problema algum
<ptl> e roda linux e android
<ptl> e e' ARMv7
<ptl> ta'
<ptl> e voce compra um treco com um monte de GPIO pra nao usar
<ptl> e um monte de coisa interessante do ponto de vista de embarcados... pra desperdicar
<ptl> jenial
<BrunoPT> ptl: isso é muito bonito... e comunidade? se é armv7 as imagens do pi nao sao compativeis
<ptl> *uai
<ptl> tem linux, ua
<ptl> armv7 tem todos os programas atuais e tal
<ptl> apt-get install xbmc
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ptl> comunidade ARM? ja' ouviu falar de Linaro Foundation?
<ptl> ja' ouviu falar de um tal de Android?
<ptl> que existe pra ARMv7
<BrunoPT> ptl: amigo... nao me trate como um burro, eu percebo perfeitamente o que esta a dizer
<ptl> tudo quee' software de Android roda no UG802
<ptl> ah! e o UG802 tem RTC tambem
<ptl> eu queria encontrar o engenheiro que projetou o raspberry pi pra tortura-lo por nao colocar RTC no pi
<ptl> o ODROID-W da hardkernel, compativel com um rpi mas com RTC e outras coisas e ainda por cima mais barato, e' melhor que o pi
<BrunoPT> http://www.redislogar.pt/BACKOFFICE/upload/userfiles/file/brochura_chaveiro1.pdf feito com o raspberry pi
<ptl> so' que a broadcom anunciou que pararia de vender o SoC pra hardkernel
<molusco> galera valeu as dicas, o erro desapareceu.
<ptl> uai, em nenhum momento eu disse que nao dava pra fazer coisas interessantes com o rpi
<ptl> fui bem enfatico em dizer que da'.
<molusco> gracias
<ptl> e bem mais coisas com um beaglebone black
<ptl> que tem RTC
<ptl> que tem dois PRUs de 200 MHz
<ptl> que tem 92 fscking GPIOs
<ptl> que e' ARMv7
<ptl> e que ja' vem com eMMC
<BrunoPT> mas para um projecto grande provavelmente é mais dificil encomendar Beaglebones em grandes quantidades
<BrunoPT> foi um dos pontos que pesou neste projecto que lhe mostrei
<Maxwell> Boa noite!
<astroo-> ola
<Maxwell> tudo bem?
<Maxwell> Sou um usuário novo do linux kronnix
<Maxwell> e acabei fazendo uma tremenda cagada no sistema
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<Maxwell> Estou bem, mas desesperado ,
<Maxwell> estava atualizando para a versão mais nova, só que algo não funcionou bem
<astroo-> poe a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Maxwell> então tentei restaurar para o estado anterior, no entanto, usei o restaurador de sistema de fábrica, tem como reverter isso, perdi informações importantíssimas, por favor?
<Maxwell> Obrigado, estou aguardando!
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-18
<renebarbosa> Maxwell, usa uma ferramenta chamada TestDisk
<renebarbosa> pode ser que você consiga recuperar alguma coisa
<renebarbosa> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<renebarbosa> ps: o que diabos eh Linux Kronnix?
<renebarbosa> rs
<Maxwell> é o nome do sistema, kkk
<Maxwell> valeu renebarbosa!
<Maxwell> vou verificar
<renebarbosa> Maxwell, sugiro usar distribuições mais "confiáveis"
<renebarbosa> essas remasterizações são sempre uma dor de cabeça
<Maxwell> é confiável, original de fabrica
<renebarbosa> é nada
<renebarbosa> eh um remaster instalado apenas pra nao ter que vir com windows
<renebarbosa> esses remasters sempre dão problema
<Maxwell> serio!
<renebarbosa> vide Fenix, Insigne
<renebarbosa> etc
<renebarbosa> o pessoal do trabalho costuma dizer que a unica função dessas remasters
<renebarbosa> eh fazer com que o dono do laptop pague 50 conto a algum "tecnico" pra formatar e instalar um windows pirata
<Maxwell> vixe
<Maxwell> é minha primeira experiencia com linux
<Maxwell> to batendo cabeça
<renebarbosa> hehe
<renebarbosa> faça o correto, comece instalando um linux de verdade
<renebarbosa> Ubuntu, Fedora, Mint
<Maxwell> eu tenho que baixar esse testdisk?
<renebarbosa> essas são agradáveis ao usuário Final
<renebarbosa> sim
<Maxwell> blz
<Maxwell> deixa eu correr, to quase arrancando os cabelos
<renebarbosa> rs
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<delet> Alguem ai mexe com BIND / DNS ?
<delet> manja KurtKraut?
<KurtKraut> delet, Essa é a pior forma de pedir ajuda aqui. Ninguém vai se candidatar sem saber exatamente a complexidade da sua dúvida. Diga antecipadamente as informações relevantes do seu problema; Se alguém souber ajudar e estiver lendo, responderá.
<delet> tem como eu fazer os usuários do meu dns, dar dns num host e apontar para um ip diferente do ip real?
<delet> tipo apontar www.google.com.br para 192.168.1.3 ?
<KurtKraut> delet, Sim, tem. Para sites HTTPS isso não funcionará, o browser alertará que tem algo errado. O mesmo para os protocolos de e-mail criptogradados (IMAP com SSL/TLS). Mas no demais, sem problemas
<delet> KurtKraut instalei o bind9 aqui no meu ubuntu mas não to achando o caminho certo
<delet> li dois artigos, e não obtive sucesso em nenhum
<BoniThePlayer> ola
<BoniThePlayer> alguem  ai?
<BoniThePlayer> presiso de ajuda *...*
<BoniThePlayer> ola?
<BoniThePlayer> ola?
<BoniThePlayer> ola?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Ary_Mainart> Opa
<Ary_Mainart> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Ary_Mainart> Tenho no meu computador Ubuntu 14.04 que já veio com o libreoffice instalado. O problema é que o software apresentou defeitos e estou tentando remover os pacotes para uma nova instalação. Quando tento remover fala que o aplicativo não está instalado. Uso o comando sudo apt-get remove --purge libreoffice.
<Ary_Mainart> mesmo assim o libreoffice está lá e quando clico no writer ele abre porém com alguns problemas.
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Ary_Mainart> Tenha Paciência! Somos todos voluntários! Honestamente e a mesma coisa de dizer: Quando eu tiver afim eu te respondo. É bem simples. Se não pode dar o suporte não entra no canal. Simples assim. Só consegui suporte aqui uma vez quando o Hernandes me ajudou com uma configuração do samba. Foi mal aí, mas tive mais sucesso no google. Sem querer desmerecer a galera, mas é a mais pura verdade.
<renebarbosa> Ary_Mainart, dpkg -l | grep -i libreoffice
<renebarbosa> pode ser que outros pacotes do LO estejam instalados
<renebarbosa> like libreoffice-43
<renebarbosa> e nao o libreoffice (disponivel nos repositórios oficiais do Ubuntu)
<renebarbosa> Ary_Mainart, pra facilitar sua vida: sudo apt-get remove `dpkg -l | grep libreoffice | awk {'print $2'}`
<renebarbosa> melhor que isso soh churrasco com cerveja =)
<Ary_Mainart> Muitissimo Obrigado
<renebarbosa> deu ok?
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-19
<renebarbosa> o cara entra, faz a maior choradeira por ajuda
<renebarbosa> depois que recebe
<renebarbosa> sai fora e nem fala se resolveu ou nao
<renebarbosa> pff
<renebarbosa> brasileiros
<renebarbosa> rs
<Elfon_> alo
<astroo-> ola
<KurtKraut> renebarbosa, Eu não sei se isso se aplica aqui - provavelmente sim - mas brasileiros com a ideia que ninguém faria o que fazemos aqui de graça. Que certamente somos profissionais pagos para dar suporte e estamos fazendo aqui nada mais do que nossa obrigação. E que ainda fazemos nosso trabalho mal feito.
<KurtKraut> renebarbosa, Em toda minha vida no IRC vi muito a prevalência dessa ideia.
<astroo-> no meu projeto gratis se 1 dia existir havera 1 lema; ajude alguem pelo menos 1 minuto/dia e poupe muito tempo a quem foi ajudado
<renebarbosa> KurtKraut, é complicado
<renebarbosa> <Ary_Mainart> Tenha Paciência! Somos todos voluntários! Honestamente e a mesma coisa de dizer: Quando eu tiver afim eu te respondo. É bem simples. Se não pode dar o suporte não entra no canal. Simples assim. Só consegui suporte aqui uma vez quando o Hernandes me ajudou com uma configuração do samba. Foi mal aí, mas tive mais sucesso no google. Sem querer desmerecer a galera, mas é a mais pura verdade.
<renebarbosa> exemplo claro
<renebarbosa> enfim
<renebarbosa> time to go
<renebarbosa> boa noite ae
<astroo-> ciao
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> Matheus_Carvalho  ola
<marcelo> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Guest57446> tudo bem?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<Guest57446> queria tirar duvidas sobre ubuntu?
<Guest57446> estou bem
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel reposta d ealguem
<Guest57446> gostaria de saber se exite sistema operacional ubuntu 100 cento nuvem?
<astroo-> essa nunca li antes
<hggdh> huh? O que
<hggdh> é "ubuntu 10 cento nuvem"?
<astroo-> pois...
<hggdh> heh
<MichelW> hggdh: ri disso tb aeuhaeuaehe
 * MichelW está impressionado
<mactimes> KurtKraut Vi agora a mensagem do renebarbosa (infelizmente ele já saiu).  No lugar dele, eu teria respondido ao "Se não pode dar o suporte não entra no canal. Simples assim." seria:  "Então, partindo da mesma premissa, pode me ajudar aqui com uma configuração de um servidor?"
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<corvolino> noite
<astroo-> ola e ate
<kavaco> galera, por que o Ubuntu esquenta o processador 10~20º a mais que o Kubuntu?
<kavaco> tenho os dois em meu pc, e vejo muita diferença
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<henrique> boa tarde pessoal
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<henrique> Tudo mais ou menos hehe, to com um perrengue aqui
<mirqui> opa , fala , se der para te ajudar
<henrique> Seguitne, o ubuntu pediu atualização, coloquei pra atualizar, baxou 1,4GB de arquivos, começou a instalação... ai do nada sumiu a barra lateral, superior.. nao tinha o que fazer nem voltar para onde estava a instalação, dai reiniciei a maquina
<henrique> a partir dai... nada mais funciona hehe
<mirqui> opa , 1,4 gb é um sistema inteiro
<mirqui> vc tem certeza do que fez ?
<henrique> sim, 14,04...
<henrique> LTS
<mirqui> vc tinha o 13 ?
<henrique> ai que tá não lembro hehe, pois recem peguei a maquina
<henrique> creio que sim
<mirqui> digita sudo aptget update
<hggdh> apt-get
<mirqui> e tenta de novo , pode ter acontecido de tua net ter caido
<mirqui> e corrompido um arquivo
<mirqui> sim
<henrique> quando ligo o pc, ele abre 6 opções.
<mirqui> quais são ?
<henrique> [14:47:08] Henrique Marba: ubuntu com linux 3.2.0-70 generic ubuntu, with linux 3.2.0-70-generic (recovery mode) previous linux versions memory test (memtest86+) neniry test (memtest86+ serial console 115200)
<henrique> essas
<henrique> qualquer uma que eu apertar resume aparece... filesystem check or mount failed a maintenance shell will now be started control-d will terminate this shell and continue booting after re-tryning filesystems, any further errors will be ignorade
<mirqui> cara , tenta o hggdh ele é avançado
<mirqui> se fosse eu digitava recovery , mas estou chutando
<hggdh> 3.2...that's old
<mirqui> numca isso ocorreu comigo
<henrique> que droga
<henrique> precisava pra programar hehe
<mirqui> ele está on
<hggdh> OK. o que a mensagem diz é que o sistema de arquivos do root está (potencialmente) corrompido
<hggdh> se seguires a frente, um shell será iniciado; lá podes tentar um fsck
<henrique> n da pra seguir em frente
<henrique> ele trava ai e não continua
<hggdh> henrique: como foi reiniciada a máquina?
<henrique> o que aconteceu foi assim... perguntou se eu queria atualizar o ubunto para a ultima versão, cliquei que sim, nisso demorou um tempo baixando os arquivos e depois foi fazendo os processos normalmente... depois chegou em um ponto que travou toda maquina, sumiu as barras superiores e da esquerda... n dava pra fechar as pastas e tal, ai reiniciei o pc na maquina mesmo
<henrique> a partir dai nada mais funciona hehe resumindo
<hggdh> via botão de power?
<hggdh> (acho que sim)
<hggdh> henrique: tua chance é boot via CD/DVD/memory stick, no Live, depois abrir um console e fsck nos filesystems
<henrique> putz hehe
<henrique> acho que vou reinstalar tudo
<henrique> mais facil né?
<hggdh> se nada tens de importante nos discos, sim
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> ola
<astroo-> ola
<Alexmorais> ola tenho uma pequena duvida senhores
<astroo-> ola poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Alexmorais> possuo um notebook STI IS 1422, e gostaria de por o Ubuntu nele mais nao sei quantos pede de video pois este notebook so suporta 64bits de video e nao tem como acelerar
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar para testes
<Alexmorais> entendido então vlwe pela dica ^^
<Gabriel> Como intalo o java
<Gabriel> Como coloco o Ubuntu em portugues?
<astroo-> convinha por no topic em vez de Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta - pergunte e espere por uma possivel
<astroo-> e que a noite pelo menos ja existe menos de metade em ajudas em respostas da 1 mes para ca
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<Matheus_Carvalho> astroo-, e ai...como ta!?
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-20
<Hunter10> Boa noite. Ubuntu rules!!
<astroo-> ola
<Hunter10> Na verdade nao estou animado com o Ubuntu, mas sim com o Linux! Bill Gates nao vai pegar 1 centavo meu, enquanto eu puder!
<Hunter10> Oi astroo-
<Hunter10> O Ubuntu eh excelente, mas como eu nao conheco outras plataformas de Linux, nao posso falar tanto do Ubuntu.
<astroo-> esta bem
<Hunter10> Por favor, como eu mudo a cor do meu nick? Ta rosa!!
<astroo-> isso so depende do programa que usas
<Hunter10> Ah, entendi. Eu to falando do iphone.
<astroo-> aqui nao existem cores em nicks
<Hunter10> No laptop realmente nao aparece assim.
<kavaco> Hunter10: pra maioria dos usuários intermediários e leigos ele é considerado o melhor. Mas isso varia muito de gosto.
<kavaco> atualmente uso o Kubuntu(que é uma variação oficial do Ubuntu)
<kavaco> mas eu venho do Mageia
<kavaco> variação do Mandriva
<Hunter10> kavaco: eh, por enquanto estou achando muito bom.
<kavaco> que também é ótimo
<Hunter10> kavaco: Show.
<kavaco> hoje o Kubuntu é minha distro principal porque a família ubuntu funcionou melhor no meu notebook novo, com radeon r7
<Hunter10> Srs., vou sair. Ate a proxima!
<kavaco> até
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<altecnologic> bom dia
<altecnologic> posso instalar o thundercache no meu ubuntu 12.04? só vi artigos para instalar a ISO no pendrive.
<Guest77873> alguém poderia me informar se o unbuntu rod tranquilo em um netbook antigo
<Guest77873> ubuntu*
<Junior> Bom dia a todos. Acabei de instalar o Ubuntu 14.10 numa cpu que veio de fábrica com o Windows 8.1.
<alvarods> f
<Junior> Gostaria de saber porque qdo inicio o sistema abre uma tela preta e só depois abre o ubuntu. Como iniciar direto na tela ubuntu?
<Junior> Alguém pode me ajudar? Sou novo no Ubuntu...
<Junior> Tem alguma configuração na bios da minha cpu pra que o ubuntu inicie direto, sem aparecer outras telas?
<adrianoc> pessoal, ao rodar o live-cd do ubuntu 14.04.1 minha tela fica preta.
<adrianoc> montei um vídeo ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vV7LjucVqBg&feature=youtu.be
<adrianoc> já troquei a imagem inclusive da versão 14.04 mas o erro continua, e ainda já testei em outra máquina que tem o mesmo monitor, outras máquinas com monitor diferente não ocorre o erro.
<adrianoc> alguém tem alguma idéia ?
<Ernandes> pode ser o modelo da placa de video
<adrianoc> Ernandes, provavelmente algum incompatibilidade, a questão e tem solução ?
<Ernandes> tem umas opçao que vc pode mudar na hr do boot do cd,
<Ernandes> acpi
<Ernandes> video mode
<Ernandes> da uma olhada
<adrianoc> Ernandes, aonde fica esta opção de mudar o boot ? eu procurei e não achei.
<Ernandes> no cd
<Ernandes> nao lembro exato onde e
<Ernandes> nao uso ubuntu kk
<adrianoc> Ernandes, usa o que ? mint ?
<Ernandes> slack
<adrianoc> entendo.
<adrianoc> testei também a versão 14.10, mas deu o mesmo erro.
<Ernandes> entao deve ser seu pc rs
<adrianoc> testei em outra máquina que é igual, com mesmo monitor e cpu.
<adrianoc> e testei também em outra máquina diferente, e lá funcionou normal.
<Ernandes> entao 'e seu pc
<Ernandes> qual placa de video dele?
<adrianoc> a outra máquina que é igual, também deu mesmo erro, e minha máquina está rodando o debian 8 normal.
<adrianoc> provavelmente é algum problema do ubuntu com o vídeo, monitor ou placa.
<Ernandes> fica com debian
<Ernandes> mais estavel
<adrianoc> sim e mais obsoleto também.
<adrianoc> o mysqlWorkBenchk não f unciona legal no debian
<Ernandes> rs
<Ernandes> nem td 'e flores kk
<adrianoc> sem falar alguns outros probleminhas, o debian 8 (jessie) não está pronto.
<adrianoc> realmente não é, mas como não tô pagando nada então tô no lucro ainda :)
<adrianoc> me disseram que o ubuntu 14.04 está bem estável, por isso queria testá-lo.
<Ernandes> wheezy usei um tempao pq estava testando o kvm
<Ernandes> achei bem estavel..
<adrianoc> debia é debian.
<Ernandes> maso kvm é 1.1, bem mais lento
<adrianoc> mas pra desktop agente precisa estar mais a frente.
<Ernandes> slack ou gentoo., é o que prefiro
<adrianoc> já usei o Sabayon, gostei muito.
<adrianoc> mas ainda prefeiro debian e/ou derivados.
<Ernandes> facilidade kk
<Ernandes> bah
<viniciuslima> Boa tarde.
<viniciuslima> Alguém que saiba português?
<Ernandes> tem nao
<NarfligiX> Eu sei uma! Por que os portugueses não fecham a porta quando vão ao banheiro? R: Para não olharem pelo buraco da fechadura.
<viniciuslima> Atualizei um pc do 11.10 para o 12.04 e não salvou meus arquivos, ou não acho eles, alguém pode me ajudar?
<NarfligiX> viniciuslima, eu não sei como funciona o ubuntu, mas é uma política padrão da maioria das instalações colocar a partição home (onde ficam os arquivos, documentos) separada da partição raiz (onde ficam os programas e afins, também chamado de "barra" "/") que numa analogia seria o "C:" do windows
<NarfligiX> é possível que seus documentos estejam numa partição diferente e não tenha sido montada
<viniciuslima> tbm não conheço do linux...o que fazer?
<NarfligiX> acredito que com um "fdisk -l" vc consiga visualizar todas as suas partições
<viniciuslima> Eu li alguma coisa sobre colocar o mesmo username e senha usado antes da atualização...procede?
<Ernandes> quem quer gastar seu 13?
<NarfligiX> teoricamente ele acessaria a mesma pasta home e isso daria acesso a ela, desde que, se em partição separada, ela estivesse montada como home
<NarfligiX> ah, o cara caiu e eu tô respondendo o nada hehe
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<Ernandes> boa
<asjsandro> olá pessoal
<asjsandro> estou com um problema ao assistir vídeos .avi no ubuntu 14.10.... o vídeo fica piscando e nao sai o audio....
<asjsandro> pelo que ví o vídeo foi gravado pelo Camtasia
<asjsandro> alguém já viu este problema?
<asjsandro> se eu rodar o Ruindows o vídeo sai normal
<asjsandro> Bom dia Pessoal!!!
<asjsandro> alguém já passou por este problema: ao tentar assistir vídeos .avi no ubuntu14.10 o vídeo fica piscando rapidamente e nao sai o audio... ja tentei instalar o vlc baixar os codecs extras mas nada!!!
<NarfligiX> asjsandro, verifique os seus codecs
<NarfligiX> não tenho como fazer isso aqui pois não uso ubuntu
<NarfligiX> mas dê uma olhada nas opções de codecs q vc pode instalar
<asjsandro> NartfligX ja baixei alguns mas nao resolve
<NarfligiX> veja se o arquivo ubuntu-restricted-extras ainda existe
<NarfligiX> se existir tente ele
<asjsandro> pois é.. ja fiz isso incluir no repositório e ja tentei baixar ...
<asjsandro> mas nada
<NarfligiX> vc não conseguiu instalar esse pacote aí ou mesmo conseguindo continuou sem funcionar?
<asjsandro> sim... bem estranho
<asjsandro> eles já estão instalados mas mesmo assim os vídeos rodam piscando o tempo todo...
<NarfligiX> já tentou rodar em algum outro player, asjsandro ?
<asjsandro> atualmente tou tentando com o Vlc
<asjsandro> conhece algum outro melhor?
<NarfligiX> o vlc é bem completo
<NarfligiX> eu uso o mplayer
<asjsandro> é nativo?
<asjsandro> mas vc usa qual distr...
<NarfligiX> não sei o que vem nativo no ubuntu...
<NarfligiX> os[Linux 3.17.3-1-ARCH x86_64] distro[ArchLinux] cpu[4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3337U CPU @ 1.80GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.52GHz] mem[Physical: 7.7GB, 70.4% free] disk[Total: 114.3GB, 71.1% free] video[Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH]
<NarfligiX> arch linux
<NarfligiX> no arch praticamente nada é nativo hehe
<NarfligiX> a gente instala o que precisa
<asjsandro> legal
<asjsandro> cara tou a uns 10 dias procurando uma soluçào para este problema...
<asjsandro> tou precisando assistir umas vídeoaulas e nao consigo abrir o ubuntu
<asjsandro> só n o RuindowsQ
<NarfligiX> asjsandro, tenta entrar no diretório que tá o vídeo pelo terminal
<NarfligiX> e manda um mplayer nomedovideo.avi
<asjsandro> pelo toten?
<NarfligiX> pelo modo de comando
<NarfligiX> cd diretorio_que_esta_o_video
<NarfligiX> mplayer nomedovideo.avi
<asjsandro> mesmo jeito
<NarfligiX> cara, se eu tivesse no ubuntu eu poderia até tentar fazer uns testes contigo, comparar codecs e coisas do tipo
<asjsandro> TechSmith Screen Capture Codec
<asjsandro> pelo que percebi...
<asjsandro> parece que os vídeos foram feitos no cantasia
<asjsandro> camtasia
<asjsandro> que usa o codec: TechSmith Screen Capture Codec
<NarfligiX> asjsandro, abre o terminal e digita: mplayer -vc help | grep -i techsmith
<asjsandro> alexsandro@alexsandro-Satellite-A665:~/Downloads$ mplayer -vc help | grep -i techsmith ffcamtasia  ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg TechSmith Camtasia Screen Codec  [camtasia] camtasia    vfw       working   TechSmith Camtasia Screen Codec  [tsccvid.dll]
<asjsandro> viu aí NartfligiX
<NarfligiX> pois é
<NarfligiX> aparentemente os codecs estão ok
<asjsandro> pois é
<asjsandro> vou continuar garimpando se acho alguma solução
<NarfligiX> queria ter podido ajudar.. =|
<Hardpunk> Ola a todos, alguem poderia me ajuda?
<asjsandro> valeu nartfligiX
<asjsandro> obrigado pela força.!
<eriquest> Boa tarde! Recebi a seguinte mensagem "suportada  Você não terá mais como instalar atualizações críticas ou correções para falhas de segurança. Atualize para uma versão mais nova do Ubuntu Linux. Veja http://www.ubuntu-br.org" como proceder?
<KurtKraut> eriquest, Significa que a versão do Ubuntu instalada no seu computador é tão antiga que não há mais atualização de paacotes, programas e problemas de seguirança para ela. O indicato é que assim que possível e assim que você fizer backup dos seus dados você atualize o ubuntu para uma versãp ais nova
<eriquest> Ah, ok! Obrigada!
<eriquest> Boa tarde!
<eriquest> tchau
<Ernandes> rs
<AnjoNegro> Boa tarde!!!
<AnjoNegro> eu estou instalando ubuntu server no meu servidor e preciso que ele reconheça uma HD em ntfs que ja tem dados dentro
<AnjoNegro> qual o comando?
<R3nan> fdisk -l
<R3nan> veja se dectou o hd
<AnjoNegro> sim R3nan
<R3nan> mount /dev/sdXXX /mnt
<AnjoNegro> deu erro "voce precisa especificar o tipo do sistema de arquivos"
<R3nan> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<R3nan> depois manda montar novamente
<AnjoNegro> deu certo
<AnjoNegro> tinha digitado ´s sda
<AnjoNegro> sda
<AnjoNegro> e tem ser sda1
<AnjoNegro> show bola R3nan
<R3nan> ok
<AnjoNegro> vou agora pro samba, obrigado
<R3nan> flw boa sorte
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<chm0d-780> Boa noite
<chm0d-780> Ilustres
<chm0d-780> Alguem aqui usa o gambas3?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda
<chm0d-780> Ilustre
<chm0d-780> faz tempo que não uso o ubuntu
<chm0d-780> por razões alheias
<chm0d-780> quando tento fazer a atualização do repositória
<astroo-> ok
<chm0d-780> repositório*
<chm0d-780> dá um erro
<chm0d-780> vou postar um screen
<Rudolf> alvaro: cá estou
<Guest22944> alguem
<astroo-> eu sempre
<alvaro> sempre mesmo
<Guest22944> cara ta tenso
<Guest22944> alguém entende de backtrack
<Ernandes> rs
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda
<dk_millares> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Guest22944> boa noite
<Guest22944> queria saber se alguem entende sobre vvulnerabilidades
<Guest22944> cisco
<Guest22944> technote
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ve o privado
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-21
<bakhn> oláaáá
<astroo-> ola
<LXbr> ola
<astroo-> ola
<LXbr> Pessoal alguém já conseguiu instalar e executar o vmware vsphere
<LXbr> no ubuntu 14.04
<LXbr> ?
<LXbr> astroo tecla de SP ?
<astroo-> Portugal
<LXbr> por acaso você já conseguiu executar vmware vsphere no ubuntu ?
<LXbr> ja tentei via win mas da erro de driver hcom ou algo do tipo
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<gadi_> liberie 10k ?
<R3nan> what ?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<R3nan> mirqui, bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<R3nan> bao!!
<mirqui> blza :) , isso que serve
<R3nan> so esperando o final do expediente hehehe
<mirqui> ahaha  normal , depois descanso :)
<R3nan> hj é o dia internacional da cerveja
<mirqui> certeza velho ahaha mas com moderação
<R3nan> ;)
<Guest73740> ./nick spawn
<Guest73740> bom diaa
<Hunter10> Boa tarde.
<R3nan> tarde
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<LXbr> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<LXbr> tudo e vc ?
<LXbr> Sp ?
<kavaco> boa tarde galera
<R3nan> tarde
<kavaco> no canal do Kubuntu br não tem ninguém
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)
<kavaco> blz
<R3nan> q q manda
<kavaco> no chrome, no kubuntu, não consigo colocar o "~" no "a"
<kavaco> quando eu digito o ~ ele aparece logo e fica ao lado do a
<mirqui> está para idioma inglês
<kavaco> aqui no quassel vai
<kavaco> ã
<kavaco> éíóáú
<kavaco> mas lá não
<kavaco> tá até ruim de mandar um email :/
<R3nan> ta usando o chrome ou iceweasel ?
<kavaco> chrome
<LXbr> para uso em editor de texto sai correta a digitação ?
<R3nan> kavaco, abre o chrome e cola chrome://settings/languages
<R3nan> veja se esta em pt-br
<kavaco> LXbr: sim, só no chrome, no libreoffice tá blz
<kavaco> R3nan: tem 4 na lista
<LXbr> tente a dica do R3nam
<kavaco> o primeiro é português do brazil
<kavaco> o segundo só português
<kavaco> terçeira ingles EUA
<kavaco> quarto, só ingles
<LXbr> conseguiu ?
<LXbr> no meu uso o padrao (br) portugues (brasil)
<kavaco> como seto o padrão?
<LXbr> quando adicionado o idioma vai aparecer (Exibir google Chrome neste idioma)
<kavaco> não aparece pt-br lá
<kavaco> quando eu clico em adicionar
<LXbr> qual a versão do chrome você instalou
<LXbr> O arquivo de instalação do chrome é .deb ?
<kavaco> 39
<kavaco> SIM
<kavaco> *sim
<LXbr> ou vc instalou via apt-get
<kavaco> nop
<kavaco> baixei no site do google chrome
<kavaco> dei dois cliques
<kavaco> e instalei
<LXbr> uma pergunta, na barra do ubuntu onde mostra a hora, la tem o icone que mostra o idimoa
<LXbr> qual que esta ai no seu
<mirqui> instala o chrome pela central de programas , é mais fácil
<kavaco> é kubuntu
<kavaco> lá nas configurações mostra português do brasil
<kavaco> é só no chrome mesmo
<kavaco> aqui funciona normal
<kavaco> no libreoffice também
<kavaco> ixe
<kavaco> fazendo mais testes aqui
<kavaco> acho que todo programa gtk tá assim
<kavaco> o inkscape também
<kavaco> o firefox
<kavaco> interessante é que a Ç funciona normalmente lá
<LXbr> perguntei do icone de idiomas pois o meu estava assim um tempo atras ai ao clicar no meu idioma (pt-br) o teclado voltava ao normal
<LXbr> estranho o caso
<LXbr> resolvi deixando somente o (PT-Br), pois mostrava Us e PT-br e mesmo setado o PT-Br ele dava esse "probleminha" igual ao seu
<kavaco> entendi
<kavaco> mas era em todos os programas?
<kavaco> ou só nos GTK mesmo?
<LXbr> ok
<kavaco> ?
<LXbr> só nele
<LXbr> mas tente desintalar então e instalar pela central de softwares
<LXbr> ou use o ubuntu tweak
<LXbr> para efetuar a instalação
<kavaco> não tem isso aqui no kubuntu
<kavaco> central de programas
<kavaco> tem o Muon
<kavaco> Central de Aplicativos
<LXbr> use o seu terminal e use o seguinte comando sudo apt-get install tweak
<kavaco> blz, deixa só terminar uma instalação em andamento que já faço
<LXbr> ok
<LXbr> qual a vensão do seu ubuntu ?
<LXbr> e vc for usa o chrome para acesso a site de bancos recomendo a versão 34 do chrome
<LXbr> para uso do flash
<LXbr> Kavaco, qual a distro você esta usando ?
<kavaco> Kubuntu 14.04 LTS
<LXbr> Kavaco tente isso
<LXbr> para deixar em pt-br >> abra o terminal/konsole >> rode comando:
<LXbr> sudo apt-get install kde-l10n-ptbr
<LXbr> é especifico para a distro que vc esta usando
<kavaco> kde-l10n-ptbr já é a versão mais nova.
<kavaco> apareceu lá no konsole
<LXbr> removeu o chrome
<LXbr> ?
<LXbr> Kavaco
<LXbr> Tente estes comandos:
<LXbr> sudo apt-get update
<LXbr> sudo apt-get install kde-i18n-ptbr
<LXbr> execute os comando no terminal
<kavaco> ok
<riher> Boa tarde
<riher> Preciso de uma ajuda para instalar o ubuntu uicorn, criei um cd de instalação, porém quando ele da boot diz que não é possível emular
<riher> uso um processador pentium duo-core
<LXbr> vc baixo a iso direto do site
<gadi_> jesus amado seja!!!
<gadi_> preciso de alguém p/ trampar com redes/bgp em SP
<KurtKraut> gadi_, Freela, PJ, CLT... como é? Tenho gente para indicar para freela.
<gadi_> freela nao
<gadi_> tenho pj e ctl
<gadi_> pj consigo um valor maior
<gadi_> tipo 7k
<Jessica__> Boa noite, instalei o Ubuntu 14.10 no meu netbook HP, com placa de rede Realtek rtl8101e/rtl8102e, mas não consigo me conectar à internet
<Jessica__> Alguém pode me ajudar? Não tenho prática com qualque sistema Linux
<Elfon> Jessica__: wi fi ou ethernet?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<kavaco> oi
<astroo-> ola
<psjr> Opa
<kavaco> cara
<kavaco> meu teclado continua sem funcionar os acentos em alguns aplicativos
<astroo-> ola
<kavaco> e agora descobri que Alt Gr não funciona em aplicação nenhuma
<kavaco> tanto no teclado do notebook quanto no teclado usb
<kavaco> estou usando Kubuntu
<psjr> http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2014/02/solucao-para-problema-de-teclado-que-perde-configuracao-durante-inicializacao/
<psjr> Tenta isso
<kavaco> psjr, tem isso pra kubuntu?
<kavaco> já volto
<kavaco> voltei
<kavaco> já tentei vários tutoriais da net e nada
<kavaco> psjr: alt gr também não funciona
<kavaco> os acentos funcionam em aplicativos QT(kde)
<kavaco> mas não funciona o alt gr
<kavaco> e em aplicativos GTK não funcionam nem o alt gr
<kavaco> nem acentos
<kavaco> aparecem assim ~a
<kavaco> í
<kavaco> 'u
<kavaco> 'i
<kavaco> ~o
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-22
<kavaco> psjr
<kavaco> consegui
<astroo-> aind abem
<kavaco> :D
<kavaco> eu excluí alguns arquivos da pasta do usuário
<kavaco> pq essa pasta já uso há vários linuxs atrás
<kavaco> ubuntu, fedora, opensuse...
<kavaco> acho que algum desses causou algum problema
<kavaco> mas tá blz agora
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Elfon_> alo
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<kovisk> to com problema no audio do ubuntu
<kovisk> como faço pra voltar pras configurações padrões?
<kovisk> <kovisk> to com problema no audio do ubuntu
<kovisk> <kovisk> como faço pra voltar pras configurações padrões?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<deivan> Olá. Estou com um erro muito estranho com o firefox, utilizo o XFCE e o Thunar, porém sempre que faço um download e mando abrir a pasta do arquivo ele abre com o Nautilus mesmo sendo o padrão do sistema para utilizar o thunar, alguma ideia do que pode causar esse problema?
<astroo-> deivan  ola
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<gadi_> wake up
<Megabyte> Olá, pessoal
<ba_> oláá
<ba_> td bem gente?
<ba_> estou tendo grande problema com o kubuntu
<ba_> o ponteiro do meu touchpad trava quando eu utilizo so ele.
<ba_> to passando muita raiva com isso =//
<ba_> gostaria de saber se tem como saber se o problema eh com o hardware ou com SO?
<omelete> em outra distribuição funciona?
<ba_> so tenho o Kubuntu instalado no PC.
<ba_> antes eu tinha o Xubuntu tbm tinha esse problema de trava o cursor do touchpad
<ba_> quando eu utilizo o mouse nao tenho problema
<omelete> não sei o q pode ser
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nene> ola como esta a versao 14;10 ? estavel ?
<astroo-> ola pelo menos nao vejo aqui ninguem a se queixar muito
<nene> ok. vou instalar para minha irma em um notebook com amd dual core
<nene> velhinho
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar para ver se da bem
<nene> vou fazer isso primeiro e ver se ela gosta
<nene> se topar eu reparticiona o windows 7 e instalo a parte em dual boot
<nene> valeu
<astroo-> ok
<Megabyte> nene Intel Atom?
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-16
<Picasso_DF> Pessoal, eu tenho uma placa onboard da amd... mais tem vídeos que ficam travando muito aqui e agora está acontecendo direto... instalei o drive proprietário, detalhe, assistindo onlinne fica de boa os vídeos... o que pode ser isso e como resolver?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Picasso_DF> \o/
<astroo-> diz que versao ubuntu tens
<barna> Picasso_DF, qual versão do ubuntu?
<Picasso_DF> 14.04
<jaqent> Picasso_DF: e qual placa? Isso acontece com qualquer formato de video ou com algum em especifico?
<Diego_> 14.10
<Diego_> boa noite
<Diego_> minha versão 14.10 e não estou conseguindo atualizar para 15.10
<Picasso_DF> Bom é o mkv que sempre uso, roda de boa alguns, mas outros fica engasgando e dando lag... a placa de vídeo é uma hd radeon.
<Diego_> como faço para fazer o downgrade para 14.04...
<Diego_> detalhe meu grub gerencia minha máquina, possuo o windows 8 em dual boot
<Picasso_DF> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2015/04/como-atualizar-o-ubuntu-1404-e-1410-para-o-1504.html
<Diego_> opa obrigado
<Picasso_DF> =D
<Picasso_DF> essa é minha placa de vídeo: 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6310]
<jaqent> Picasso_DF: existe a possibilidade de ser um problema com o encoding dos videos? Digo eles engasgam em qualuqer lugar ou soh nessa maquina.
<Picasso_DF> Creio que não, porque, são vários vídeos e é de um grupo de torrent senão alguém já teria reclamado, e, retirado os vídeos...
<barna> o 14.10 ainda atualiza pro 15.10?
<Picasso_DF> qualquer sistema atualiza...
<Picasso_DF> Tem um comando na shell mais esqueci que faz o upgrade...
<barna> o 14.10 foi descontinuado, sudo apt-get update e upgrade não funcionam mais, fiquei na duvida se atualização de distro ainda funcionem.
<Picasso_DF> pera ai deixa eu achar o comando...
<Picasso_DF> é esse comando aqui mas tem que adiciona uma ppa eu acho
<Picasso_DF> sudo update-manager -d
<Picasso_DF> http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/atualizar-para-o-ubuntu-15-04/
<back> ola gente...
<barna> opa
<Guest55042> estou usando o lubuntu e selecionei o driver proprietario da nvidia e agora quando eu logo fica em uma tela preta
<astroo-> ola
<Guest55042> preciso urgentemente usar o pc.
<barna> ixi, baixa um live e usa em live.
<barna> Guest55042, qual a versão do seu ubuntu?
<astroo-> e lununtu
<astroo-> lubuntu
<barna> lubuntu usa lightdm pra iniciar?
<barna> Guest55042, tenta dar uma sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<barna> Guest55042, como q vc instalou o driver?
<barna> ai fica dificil né?
<Picasso_DF> hehehehe
<Picasso_DF> pessoal alguém aqui usa o wine para jogos e tem problemas com o anti-hacker?
<barna> eu uso wine pra um programa de edição/tratamento de audio, sem problemas.
<barna> e ai Sr. al4nc4ds, voltando a frequentar o irc?
<al4nc4ds> barna, s2
<al4nc4ds> (;
<barna> ah tempo q num te via por essas bandas....
<al4nc4ds> e pq estava nas bandas priv8
<al4nc4ds> rs
<al4nc4ds> ainda com guerreiro com ubuntu studio ?
<barna> sim no studio ainda.... mas querendo migrar pro avix
<barna> pro meu uso ele tem se demonstrado melhor.
<al4nc4ds> http://avix.sourceforge.net/
<al4nc4ds> ta testando em maq virtual ou real o avix
<Picasso_DF> é que tento jogar e assim que entro no jogo tomo dc =/
<barna> esse mesmo.
<barna> al4nc4ds, nos 2. no pc principal to com ele no real, e no servidor to com ele em vm pra desenvolvimento
<al4nc4ds> legal o projeto
<barna> ta ficando massa D+, bem mais rapido e leve q o studio.
<barna> com altas confs especificas pra quem trampa com video. studio é mais pra audio. mas na época era o melhor q tava tendo.
<barna> eu to desenvolvendo um sistema de render farm flexivel pro avix, pra sair junto com o ubuntu 16.04
<al4nc4ds> legal tu faz parte do projeto dos caras ?
<barna> entrei de gaiato....
<barna> eu ja tava desenvolvendo a farm flexivel pra ubuntu, ai conheci a galera do avix e tamo juntando forças.
<al4nc4ds> massa cara
<al4nc4ds> ta cuidado do irc deles entao
<barna> tb.
<al4nc4ds> show cara sucesso
<barna> mas até o momento o irc do avix anda maio parado, a gelera (usuarios) não tão curtido muito o irc
<jaqent> Picasso_DF: isso acontece mesmo, anti-cheat as vezes da falso-positivo para o wine.
<Picasso_DF> Pois é, mais dá dc ai não posso jogar :'( doido para jogar mu online x.x
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<netow> ata2 RSTS failed error n-16
<barna> netow, ????
<netow> nao consigo instalar o ubuntu 14.10
<netow> ao meu ver
<netow> ele insiste em querer instalar o SO no proprio pen drive
<barna> netow, 14.10 foi descontinuado.
<barna> não vai instalar mesmo.
<barna> se queres um sistema mais novo use o 15.10, se quiser um mais estavel use o 14.04
<barna> netow, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<barna> espero q tenha lido e seja só mau educado.
<Picasso_DF> ^^
<barna> voltei, algum filho de uma ...... desligou o cabo de rede do servidor!
<Picasso_DF> huehheuheuhuehuehue
<Picasso_DF> xD
<barna> deliguei o dhcp só de birra, agora qm não ta com mac cadastrado num entra na rede (nem na internet) .
<Picasso_DF> :o
<elisboa> bom dia!
<elisboa> bom dia!
<oliverio> bom dia
<elisboa> todo mundo com sono ainda?
<oliverio> elisboa, ô.. eu nem dormi direito
<elisboa> oliverio: eu até dormi, mas continuo com sono
<oliverio> elisboa, estou de férias e extrai um dente, tou sentindo dores e latejando direto.. não consegui dormi =\
<elisboa> oliverio: siso, né?
<oliverio> sim, sim
<oliverio> precisei pagar R$ 110,00 pra poder extrair o dente numa particular
<oliverio> não aguentei esperar o plano
<elisboa> nossa, que foda
<elisboa> mas até que não foi tão caro
<Mano> galera não entendo nada de linux, instalei agora o mint, gostaria de saber como faço para atualizar
<Mano> alguém poderia informar oque eu ponho no repositório ?
<rafael> Põe no repositório?
<alex_____> ola bom dia
<netow> pode fazer pergunta sobre windows aqui?
<netow> nao necessariamente windows, mas estou com um problema no meu email, nao consigo fazer upload de anexos no hotmail, sempre q ta perto de carregar ele volta pro começo do upload
<shallwe> bom dia
<aedigital> buenas
<shallwe> buenas
<shallwe> kkk tem um texto no br-linux.org do cara testando o steam machine, ta dando o que falar
<shallwe> eu nunca vou entender pq as pessoas insistem em jogo pra linux
<aedigital> ahh
<aedigital> hehehe
<aedigital> eu pessoalmente nao curto jogos para computador de jeito algum
<shallwe> obvio que o steam os ta cheio de bug e as steam machines rodam piores que o windows, fora que não tem os jogos aaa
<aedigital> no maximo que  jogo eh um thecrims, que nao precisa instalar nada
<shallwe> aedigital, eu tenho um Wii ali na sala :) jogo com meu sobrinho mario kart kkk bem legal
<aedigital> hehehe
<aedigital> a muito tempo atras cheguei a comprar um wii
<aedigital> mas no fim nem curti e dei para meus sobrinhos
<shallwe> pra mim só falta tentar instalar o linxu no wii, mas é um trabalhão do caramba
<aedigital> hoje em dia soh curto mesmo eh jogar truco e domino (na vida real)
<shallwe> é legal pq dá pra ver youtube ai não preciso ficar ligando o note na tv
<aedigital> shallwe,  vixe
<aedigital> instalar linux no wii deve ser uma aventura mesmo
<aedigital> tem que ter tempo e paciencia hem
<shallwe> aedigital, sim e o hardware é fraco
<aedigital> anram
<shallwe> outra coisa que eu acho que jogo deveria ser pra console
<aedigital> penso igual
<shallwe> fico abismado como o wii com um clock de 700hmz e com 88mb consegue fazer jogos perfeitos
<shallwe> enquanto que pra isso no pc precisamos de uma configuração parruda
<shallwe> o clock do video é bizarro 240mhz kkkkk e faz os graficos de mario metroid são lindos
<aedigital> hehehe
<aedigital> grupo pseudo  hacker anonymous declarou guerra  ao  EI
<aedigital> fsjfçsdfsd
<shallwe> vixi a coisa ta feia
 * jaqent vai buscar as pipocas
<aedigital> yeah
<shallwe> sorte que nós aqui somos os menos envolvidos :) brasil acho que é o mais liberal pra religião sem frescura
<aedigital> os caras sao bitolados
<aedigital> eu nao curto religiao alguma
<aedigital> mas tolero numa boa
<aedigital> mas estes fanaticos religiosos
<aedigital> extrapolam tudo
<shallwe> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-convergence-is-better-than-windows-continuum-here-s-why-496163.shtml essa versão #euinstalo kkk
<shallwe> só na espera do ubuntu 16.04
<aedigital> :)
<shallwe> tem doido pra tudo aedigital religião é algo que nem deve ser discutida :) eu sou ateu e nem comento nada com ninguem pra não arrumar briga
<shallwe> e parei pq ta offtopic kkk
<aedigital> ta certo
<shallwe> interessante o unity 8 com mir vai ser fácil de fazer app, tanto pro ubuntu quanto pro celular, ambos serão iguais pelo que entendi
<shallwe> se eu tivesse dinheiro sobrando trabalharia só pra ajudar o ubuntu com os projetos, pena que sou pobre kkk
<shallwe> só posso nas horas vagas
<shallwe> falar nisso alguem já usou ou tem o ubuntu phone? nunca encontrei os cels compatíveis aqui pra vender no brasil
<aedigital> nem me fale eh  horas vagas
<shallwe> BQ Aquaris E5 HD
<aedigital> hehehe
<aedigital> mas isto de ser portavel pra celular eh muito interessante
<shallwe> aedigital, sim pq é ARM, mas pelo que entendi será bem fácil de fazer
<shallwe> tanto pra um quanto pra outro
<aedigital> good
<lynxer10> E ae povo. Boa tarde
<shallwe> lynxer10, boa tarde
<aedigital> tarde boa
<lynxer10> Vou me aventurar no debian 8.2 Jessie alguém já usou?
<shallwe> lynxer10, eu já
<shallwe> mas não troco ubuntu por nada
<shallwe> lynxer10, se eu fosse vc instalaria o ubuntu gnome, que tem muito mais recurso
<lynxer10> O Ubuntu sem dúvida é o mais mão na roda de todos
<shallwe> no debian 8.2 tive problemas com drivers de video
<lynxer10> Mas cansei um pouco tenho ele instalado no desktop e no laptop
<shallwe> lynxer10, a sim claro, tb faço isso as vezes, ai eu aprendo como é bom o ubuntu e volto correndo kkk
<shallwe> mas é legal testar outras distros :)
<lynxer10> Vou instalar no laptop que comprei um disco de ssd e quero ver o bixo rodando
<shallwe> é um note bom?
<shallwe> a bom tranquilo
<lynxer10> Isso é verdade Ubuntu e realmente muito bom
<lynxer10> Um pouco mais de melhoria e conquista o mundo hahaha
<lynxer10> A próxima versão 16.04 está prometedora
<lynxer10> Pó e um i5 com 8 gb e um ssd de 120
<lynxer10> No Ubuntu o boot era instantâneo
<lynxer10> Não conseguia nem ver o nome Ubuntu iniciando
<shallwe> caramba fui arrastar um icone pra barra do unity e travou geral kkkk vai entender
<lynxer10> Vamos ver como fica com o debian
<lynxer10> Hahaha acontece nas melhores famílias
<jaqent> lynxer10: eu uso o Jessie em uma maquina e em servers, eh bom.
<shallwe> é vou reiniciar pra garantir acho que instalei muita coisa sem reiniciar :)
<lynxer10> Uma coisa que não achei como faz ou melhor na realidade não entendi direito e como dou upgrade no kernel do debian que vem na versão 3.16 e eu queria passar pra 4.3 vocês tem algumas dicas?
<lynxer10> Jaquent vou testar
<lynxer10> Sempre tive curiosidade mas como gosto muito do Ubuntu sempre deixava pra testar depois
<lynxer10> Mas agora vai
<lynxer10> Pelo que eu entendi o debian foca muito em estabilidade e segurança e por esse motivo demora pra caramba pra tá up to date
<jaqent> lynxer10: se vc quer um atalho pra atualizar o kernel da uma procurada por Mr.Exton's kernel. Eh um semi-pronto
<aedigital> exato
<lynxer10> Eu achei essa página
<aedigital> pra instalar um kernel bem recente, acho que somente
<aedigital> com os sources mesmo
<lynxer10> Mas estão reportando um monte de erros
<jaqent> lynxer10: sim o certo mesmo seria usar o Debian Sid se vc quer ir muito pra frente
<jaqent> Que eh o unstable. Soh que ele eh unstable
<lynxer10> Vou tentar quando chegar em casa com o backport
<lynxer10> Habilitar os mirros e instalar a versão considerada estável no backport
<lynxer10> E ver como funciona
<jaqent> lynxer10: rodar o debian stable como ele vem é geralmente a melhor escolha pra quem não quer ter muito trabalho.
<lynxer10> Isso é verdade mas como essa minha máquina não tem nenhum fim de trabalho e nada
<lynxer10> Uso pra fazer todos os testes
<lynxer10> Do sackware ao gentoo que na boa terrível pra usar
<lynxer10> E agora chegou a vez do debian
<rafaelsoaresbr> lynxer10, o backports tem a versão 4.2 https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=linux-image-amd64&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<shallwe> elementary os acho muuuito bonito e legal, e ele vem com o mínimo das coisas
<shallwe> é ótimo pra montar uma distro e instalar o que vc mais usa :)
<lynxer10> Agora o que vale a pena mesmo e ter um disco ssd sei que é caro pra carvalho por isso peguei um de 120 mas faz uma diferença absurda de velocidade
<aedigital> anram
<hggdh> lynxer10: linguagem, por favor. Mesmo disfarçando.
<lynxer10> rafaelsoaresbr: foi isso mesmo que eu achei nele que eu vou pra ver se funciona
<lynxer10> Pó dei uma esforçada no disfarce
<lynxer10> Hahahaha
<lynxer10> Foi malz
<aedigital> :P
<jaqent> lynxer10: qual vc achou horrível o Slackware ou o Gentoo?
<hggdh> lynxer10: não, não foi malz, foi proposital.
<lynxer10> Gentoo
<lynxer10> Realmente é pra quem tem tempo de ficar quebrando a cabeça
<lynxer10> Tudo muito complicado
<lynxer10> Salckware não fede nem cheira pra mim parou no tempo
<jaqent> Gentoo eu já acho ele bem tranquilo de usar até. Achei que vc tava falando do Slackware por ter ficado preso em algum 'dependency hell'
<lynxer10> Não gostei muito acho que o so tem que ser prático e descomplicado por isso o Ubuntu e soberano
<rafaelsoaresbr> Gentoo e Arch eh pra quem tem tempo. Se for pra instalar e usar com certeza deve correr dessas
<lynxer10> Exatamente concordo plenamente
<jaqent> rafaelsoaresbr: lol
<lynxer10> Testei fedora
<lynxer10> Bom sistema
<jaqent> Eu levo menos de 20min pra fazer uma fresh install do Arch
<lynxer10> Testei opensuse
<jaqent> e geralmente mais uns 15-20min pra ter a máquina como gosto
<lynxer10> Bom sistema apesar de pesadão
<jaqent> 99% das vezes eu literalmente esqueço dela, só faço update regular
<rafaelsoaresbr> jaqent, sim, com a prática ficamos mais rápidos, eu acelero ainda mais aqui pois uso um proxy soh para os mirrors do Arch
<lynxer10> Nem me aventuro para ser sincero
<jaqent> lynxer10: tem muita gente que gosta de fazer algumas coisas parecerem mais difícil do que elas realmente são.
<shallwe> eu lembro da época de compilar o sistema todo slack no pc pra ficar redondinho
<shallwe> eram dias compilando aquilo kkk
<jaqent> Na minha opinião até hj Arch foi uma das distros mais fáceis de se usar
<lynxer10> Acho que o Ubuntu tá no caminho certo
<lynxer10> Evoluiu bastante e os outros sistemas que segurem o chapéu que ubuntão vai fazer voar
<jaqent> Gentoo ainda pode demorar um pouco pq ele compila virtualmente tudo, mas Arch é quase tudo pré-compilado
<lynxer10> Rapaz não sei se é por não ser da área
<lynxer10> Mas tenho uma preguiça mental quando diz respeito a computador pra mim tem que ligar e funcionar de boa
<lynxer10> Hahahaha
<lynxer10> Sou curioso é verdade
<jaqent> Se quiser experimentar o Arch então vai de Manjaro é um fork feito especialmente pra pessoas com essa preguiça mental :P
<lynxer10> Por isso entrei nessa de Ubuntu e gostei
<lynxer10> Hahahaha
<lynxer10> Acho que não passo mais do debian
<jaqent> mas falando sério, a facilidade de uso do SO é relativo.
<lynxer10> Testo vejo como é e retorno ao ubuntão
<shallwe> eu só entrei no ubuntu pelo unity e descobri de brinde a facilidade que ele te dá e a integração do sistema
<lynxer10> Isso é verdade
<rafaelsoaresbr> não consigo sair do Arch muito por causa do AUR. O Ubuntu está inovando e promete trazer uma ferramenta parecida
<jaqent> Por exemplo o Linus Torvalds já mencionou algumas vezes que ele nunca usou o Debian pq ele na época que tentou ele não conseguiu instalar o sistema.
<lynxer10> Acho o unity muito legal
<lynxer10> Tem como colocar no debian o unity?
<lynxer10> Hahahaha
<shallwe> lynxer10, claro que tem instala o ubuntu :)
<jaqent> rafaelsoaresbr: AUR é de longe o melhor que já vi, e boa parte da razão pela qual considero o Arch fácil
<lynxer10> Pó se esse cara não conseguiu  instalar então tô morto
<lynxer10> Desculpem a burragem mas que diabos e aur?
<jaqent> lynxer10: meu ponto é justamente o contrário. Facilidade é relativo. E nem é que ele não conseguiria é que ele simplesmente escolheu desistir no meio do caminho ao invés de continuar perdendo tempo
<lynxer10> Fato
<lynxer10> Praticidade
<lynxer10> Meu lema
<jaqent> lynxer10: é um repositório paralelo do ArchLinux que é contríbuido/feito/gerenciado pela comunidade
<lynxer10> Espero que eu consiga e não desista hahaha
<lynxer10> jaqent: saquei
<rafaelsoaresbr> lynxer10, é o Arch User Repository (repositório do usuário). Se quer instalar o jdk8, visual paradigm, sublime text, consegue fazer isso com um simples comando: yaourt <nome_do_app>
<jaqent> Sinceramente acho que em 5-6 anos usando Arch só teve umas dez vezes (no máximo) que eu não achei o que procurava no AUR ou nos repositórios oficiais
<lynxer10> Pó show
<jaqent> e isso pq eram softwares bem obscuros, do meio dos anos 90, na maioria dos casos
<lynxer10> Vou dar uma lida nisso depois
<lynxer10> Galera vou almoçar e já volto
<lynxer10> Brb
<shallwe> lynxer10, bom almoço
<shallwe> come devagar :)
<jaqent> mastigue 48 vezes cada garfada
<elisboa> é
<ruffleS> boa tarde, pessoal. tá aparecendo umas msgs de erro durante o boot. ubuntu 15.10 todo atualizado rodando num Dell XPS 14
<ruffleS> [    2.030615] [drm:intel_pch_fifo_underrun_irq_handler [i915]] *ERROR* PCH transcoder A FIFO underrun
<ruffleS> video demonstrando o problema: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qT-W_1E38Ro
<edenc> anonymous é "pseudo-hacker"?
<lynxer10> Pó 48? Pensei que fossem só 36
<lynxer10> Hahahaha pra próxima que agora já foi
<lynxer10> Cara seu vídeo não funcionou aqui não
<lynxer10> Da mensagem de que não pode carregar
<jaqent> lynxer10: ele já se foi :(
<lynxer10> Putz nem vi
<elcio> oi
<MerliM> oi
<elcio> instalei o ubuntu pelo pen drive, mas agora tem uma nova versao e quero instalar ela , mas como eu tenho a antiga no pendrive nao tem como ,
<elcio> pq da algjum tipo de restriçao
<shallwe> elcio, olá qual versão vc tem instalada?
<elcio> e nao tem como eu apagar os arquivos do ubuntu
<elcio> acho q é a 13
<shallwe> elcio, Ui! isso ai é do tempo do epa kkk
<shallwe> vc nao consegue baixar outra iso?
<EddyFarias> Olá.. Boa tarde.. sou iniciante em linux, e estou utilizando a distro UBUNTU.. porem ao instalar alguns programas tipo skype ou team viewer aparece a seguinte mensagem de erro
<elcio> baixei a 14
<shallwe> elcio, a 14.04?
<elcio> sim
<shallwe> EddyFarias, boa tarde, skype instala de boa, qual erro da no skype?
<elcio> acabei de baixar a 14.04
<EddyFarias> dependecy is not satisfiable. libc6(>=2.4)
<shallwe> elcio, certo, como fazer upgrade do 13 não tem, vc terá que instalar de novo
<shallwe> EddyFarias, qual versão do ubuntu?
<EddyFarias> 14.10
<elcio> mas como faço para excluir do pen drive
<elcio> ??
<shallwe> EddyFarias, infelizmente essa 14.10 não é mais suportada
<EddyFarias> no caso dei uma olhada em alguns tutoriais na net.. porem quando vou atualizar o ubuntu.. da alguns erros
<shallwe> elcio, vc quer gravar a iso no pendrive isso?
<elcio> sim
<shallwe> EddyFarias, vc baixou esse ubuntu agora é nova a instalação?
<EddyFarias> baixei semana passada
<shallwe> elcio, e vc está no ubuntu ou no windows?
<EddyFarias> qual a versão você me recomendaria a utilizar?
<shallwe> EddyFarias, eu aconselho você a baixar a 14.04
<shallwe> baixa direto do ubuntu.com o site do brasil ta antigo
<shallwe> 14.04 sem dúvidas
<elcio> da essa mensagem: Não é possivel gravar no disco porque ele esta protegido contra gravação. Remova a proteçao contra gravação do volume na unidade
<shallwe> elcio, isso no ubuntu?
<shallwe> EddyFarias, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<shallwe> olha aí
<elcio> sim, issu quando eu vo instalar a 14.04 no pendrive que tem a outra versao
<shallwe> EddyFarias, tenho skype aqui e rola perfeito
<shallwe> elcio, calma não estou entendendo vamos por parte, o ubuntu está instalado no seu pc certo? o 13
<elcio> nao , apenas no pendrive
<shallwe> elcio, então vc está usado ele como live, pluga no pc da o boot no pendrive e usa isso?
<elcio> sim,
<elcio> o q q é live?
<shallwe> elcio, atualmente você tem windows ou está nele?
<EddyFarias> entendi.. vou instalar esta versão e realizar os testes..
<EddyFarias> muito obrigado Shallwe
<shallwe> EddyFarias, com certeza funcionará :)
<shallwe> 14.04 não esquece
<elcio> windows
<MerliM> elcio, instala a libc
<shallwe> elcio, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<MerliM> os libs32 tb
<shallwe> MerliM, é outra coisa que ele quer kkk eu acho né
<shallwe> MerliM, e acho que isso é pro eddyfarias do skype?
<MerliM> malz
<MerliM> li rapidaoo falha minha
<shallwe> MerliM, :0 acontece
<shallwe> elcio, entendeu? olha lá o link que te passei, baixa o app e usa ele pra gravar a iso no seu pendrive do ubuntu 14.04
<elcio> ok
<shallwe> pede pra formatar o pendrive, claro que você perderá tudo que tem nele, e marca a opção de de Persistent
<elcio> vo tentar
<shallwe> no app vc verá que tem a opção Step4, que é persistent, ou seja o tamanho que você colocar ali ficará como uma partição dentro do pendrive onde serão salvas suas alterações feitas no ubuntu
<elcio> help
<elcio> menu
<lynxer10> whazuppp?
<shallwe> kkk é cada doido que entra aqui
<lynxer10> uhauhauhaua
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<lynxer10> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<shallwe> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza shallwe ?
<shallwe> mirqui, tudo certo
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<lynxer10> blza, sim de boa e por ai?
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas?
<shallwe> :) só procurando algumas cores pra um logo que estou montando no inkscape
<shallwe> mas não estou achando combinações legais :)
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus lynxer
<mirqui> azul , verde , magenta , ciano
<toter> shallwe: http://www.color-hex.com/color-palettes/popular.php
<mirqui> são cores que agradam ao olho
<toter> Paletas de cores populares... no site acima...
<shallwe> http://postimg.org/image/axeb82umb/
<shallwe> sim já fiz faculdade de design de cores, combinações na paleta, contrastes etc
<shallwe> é ums akinho kkkk
<shallwe> toter, é bom per aí mesmo :) valeu pela dica do site
<mirqui> ahha baaa velho , a coisa pensei que estava boa
<mirqui> agora é minha tia que está pesteada aaha
<mirqui> só eu estou escapando , não sei por quanto tempo
<shallwe> mirqui, muito suco natural de laranja e era isso
<mirqui> vai fazer minha mãe tomar
<mirqui> minha tia talvez
<mirqui> acho que vou na vitamina c mesmo para ela
<edenc> se for gripe ou resfriado nada cura nem melhora
<shallwe> http://postimg.org/image/3ptlhvtfb/ ficou legal, usei as cores do facebook kkkk
<edenc> só algumas coisas que dá pra fazer pra piorar
<mirqui> sim, verdade , é 1 semana
<edenc> não faça isso e fique vivo que ela passa sozinha
<mirqui> que nem aquilo que o gato joga terra em cima
<mirqui> já fomos no médico hoje
<mirqui> pulmõe slimpos e sem catarro
<mirqui> limpos
<edenc> dizem que não usar utf8 causa pneumonia :P
<mirqui> é aguentar a murrinha por 7 dias
<toter> shallwe: De nada...
<mirqui> h1n5  ahaha
<mirqui> utf8 achava que era uma fonte de letras no linux
<mirqui> ou h5n1
<lynxer10> e hoje galera que instalo o debian o laptop ta quase na hora de eu mandar um vazare do job. Me desejem sorte pra que funcione tudo. Principalmente no que diz respeito ao som e a bendita placa wifi quem seeempre dao pau uhauhauha
<mirqui> boa sorte então ;)
<lynxer10> valeu!
<barna> muita e muita mesmo sorte lynxer10
<barna> depois se conseguir me conta como faz! hahahahahahahahaha
<lynxer10> po como faz nao creio que tenha muito segredo a questao e reconhecer tudo sem dores de cabeca
<shallwe> programinha legal esse do shutter pra printsreen e já manda até pro servidor online a imagem :)
<barna> lynxer10, fala isso pra minha nvidia optimus (nvidia+intel)
<lynxer10> auhuhaua eu li realmente que tu que for proprietario nao e a praia do debian
<lynxer10> o que acho bobeira esses radicalismo sao tudo palhacada
<lynxer10> na minha opiniao obviamente cada um com a sua
<shallwe> lynxer10, estamos falando de drive proprietário de placa de vídeo?
<lynxer10> isso
<lynxer10> pelo q entendi qq driver que seja proprietario tem grandes chances de nao funcionar
<shallwe> lynxer10, pelo contrário
<shallwe> proprietários dentem a funcionar melhor que opensouce
<shallwe> ninguem melhor que a própria empresa pra te fornecer um drive dela não achas? :)
<lynxer10> po, entendo que eles sao "melhores" o que to dizendo que no debian nao funciona
<lynxer10> esta escrito na pagina debian.org
<shallwe> lynxer10, vc instalou o debin 8?
<lynxer10> eles se sentem orgulhosos disso
<lynxer10> ainda nao
<lynxer10> vou tentar hoje
<lynxer10> quando sair do trabalho
<shallwe> lynxer10, a bom minha ati nao rolou no debian 8
<lynxer10> tenho duas maquinas
<lynxer10> 1 laptop con intel hd 4000
<lynxer10> e um desktop com radeon r7260x
<barna> na minha nvidia 540m tb não
<lynxer10> vou tentar no laptop primeiro
<shallwe> barna, pois é, acho que é o kernel
<lynxer10> no ubuntu nao consegui instalar o proprietario da minha r7260x
<shallwe> vi que o kernel acima do 4.1 não ta rolando ati
<lynxer10> da erro
<shallwe> nvidia não sei
<shallwe> drive proprietário claro
<shallwe> lynxer10, ubuntu 15.10?
<lynxer10> encontrei depois no site que ainda nao tem compatibilidade com o 15.10
<lynxer10> sim 15,10
<lynxer10> nos anteriores sim funciona
<shallwe> não é o ubuntu é o kernel
<barna> o fogo é q aqueles notebook com 2 placas de video.
<lynxer10> pois eh meu ubuntu no desk ta com 15.10 e kernel 4.3
<lynxer10> e nada da placa funcionar
<shallwe> eu acho um pleno desperdício ter uma placa de video e usar drive opensouce
<shallwe> placa de video boa claro
<barna> no ubuntu com kernel 3.x e 4.x funcionam as 2 de boa!
<shallwe> barna, a bom nao sei nvidia é que tenho ati
<lynxer10> no meu nao funcionou da erro nos modules
<shallwe> e ati radeon não funciona nas 4.x está no site da radeon
<barna> sim sim, to falando q no meu caso num é problema de kernel.
<shallwe> a bom :)
<lynxer10> o meu da sempre pau na placa de video por isso vou instalar o debian primeiro no laptop
<shallwe> mas como uso ubuntu 14.04 tenho tudo instalado funcionando 100% :)
<lynxer10> e ver o que da
<barna> é do debian. uma pena, pois tenho vontade de usa-lo
<shallwe> o debian 8 vem cru, nem video opensouce vem instalado :)
<lynxer10> eu fui meio que coagido a usar por um amigo que e da area de ti
<lynxer10> vou tentar
<lynxer10> nao tenho nada a perder mesmo
<lynxer10> ahuhauhauh
<lynxer10> tudo guardado em disco externo
<lynxer10> da pra brincar de instalar OS diretamente sem VM´s
<shallwe> lynxer10, isso ai, eu uso tudo no dropbox meus trabalhos ta tudo la :) se der pau só baixar
<lynxer10> exatamente cara
<lynxer10> eu de mania boto nos dois
<shallwe> hoje em dia é assim, e acesso de onde estiver tb
<lynxer10> dropbox e um disco externo
<lynxer10> nao tenho como perder
<shallwe> isso aí :)
<lynxer10> verdade
<shallwe> nunca é de mais garantir kkkk
<lynxer10> auhuhauhauhauh exatamente
<lynxer10> entao no desk nem ta me incomodando muito pois nao uso pra jogar
<lynxer10> entao estou esperando reslverem esse pau com a radeon (kernel)
<lynxer10> no 14.04 realmente funciona
<shallwe> lynxer10, qual placa radeon vc tem?
<lynxer10> mas como eu nao consigo ficar desatualziado nao me aguentei instalei o 15.10 e ae pronto ferrou tudo
<lynxer10> r7260x 2 gb ram ddr5
<shallwe> até o 15.04 funcionava comigo
<lynxer10> nem testei o 15.04 cai direto no 15.10
<shallwe> lynxer10, estou vendo essa sua placa é boa até quase igual a minha
<lynxer10> por isso acho que o debian vai ser uma dor de cabeca pra mim pq ele vem com kernell 3.16 e nao vou me aguentar e vou tentar colocar o 4.3 e assim as dores de cabeca surgirao
<lynxer10> uhauhauhauhauh
<lynxer10> ela e bozinha sim
<lynxer10> e low range pra mid range
<shallwe> lynxer10, eu testei dota 2 e metro last nihjt redux no steam e rodou tão bem quanto no windows
<lynxer10> roda as coisas razoavelmente bem
<shallwe> radeon ati tem uns drivers legais pra ubuntu
<lynxer10> na realidade deve rodar melhor mesmo
<shallwe> lynxer10, depende
<shallwe> se for jogo nativo feito em opengl sim
<lynxer10> po eu tenho win 10 na minha maquina sao impressionantes 50 gb de instalacao
<lynxer10> e incrivel
<lynxer10> acho que o win 15 ou 20 voce vai ter que ter um HD so pra ele
<shallwe> a sim ocupa bastante mas hoje em dia hds de 1tb é fichinha kkk
<shallwe> mas realmente linux não é pra jogo, se quer jogar melhor usar windows, chegando directx 12 ai
<lynxer10> po fichinha quando vc compra HDD ne? se for SSD ta morto
<lynxer10> fato
<shallwe> ssd é um horror de caro, vale a pena ter um de 128gb só pro sistema, e o resto fazer no hd separado
<lynxer10> pois e
<lynxer10> exatamente o que fiz
<lynxer10> e a diferenca de velocidade e impressionante
<shallwe> 128gb já voa o sistema
<shallwe> pra mim não faz muita diferença, pois já roda legal no HD mesmo nao uso nada que consulte muito o hd
<lynxer10> cara a diferenca e grande
<lynxer10> tinha hd de 320 no laptop
<lynxer10> de 7200 rpm
<lynxer10> coloquei o ssd
<lynxer10> eu nao consigo nem ver o ubuntu iniciar
<lynxer10> aparece direto a tela de login
<lynxer10> e impressionante
<lynxer10> uma pena mesmo esse hd ser tao caro
<lynxer10> senao nunca mais usava o outro
<shallwe> lynxer10, uma hora compro 1 :)
<shallwe> nem ta tao caro pra 128gb uns 220,00 reais
<barna> eu tava pra comprar um ssd quando o dolar subiu, me lasquei!
<lynxer10> faca isso que voce nao vai se arrepender em nda eu peguei o kingston de 120 de 6gb/s acho
<lynxer10> e incrivel
<lynxer10> paguei 260,00
<lynxer10> e caro
<lynxer10> mas nao me arrependeo
<lynxer10> deu mole barna
<barna> pois é. fiquei pensando muito e perdi.... tava 120R$
<lynxer10> caramba menos da metade do que paguei
<lynxer10> deu mole master
<barna> fodo, mas como eu ia saber q o dolar ia explodir?
<lynxer10> uhauhau e verdade nao tinha como adivinhar
<shallwe> barna, mas já estava 250,00 reais faz tempo :) antes do dolar explodir agora nem sei o valor mais kkk
<lynxer10> ate dava pra especular mas 4 conto nunca
<lynxer10> pois e 120 tava muito barato
<lynxer10> comprei tem uns 4 meses paguei 260 pila chorando
<barna> eu tinha achado kingston por 120R$. :(
<lynxer10> fiquei mais com pena de voe que nao comprou do que de mim que nao achou nesse preco auhauhuhauha
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<lynxer10> uhauhauhauh
<shallwe> fogo que 128gb pra mim nao da :( só de emulador tenho uns 100 gigas
<barna> pra mim era só pro OS mesmo, pq trampo com video, tenho coleção de hd externo aki
<lynxer10> so uso pra OS mesmo
<lynxer10> o arranque do OS
<lynxer10> que faz toda diferenca do mundo
<lynxer10> caramba
<lynxer10> 100 gb
<lynxer10> que diabos de emluador e esse meu fio?
<barna> ia fazer aquele esquema de ligar o hd interno (1tb) no lugar do drive de dvd (q não uso pra nada)
<shallwe> lynxer10, tudo eu coleciono :) é a única coisa legal nos jogos , nostalgia total kkk
<shallwe> não jogo nada moderno nem tenho muito tempo
<lynxer10> uhauauhauhuha mete isso num hd externo po de 5400 rpm ou 7200 rpm que sao bem mais baratos
<lynxer10> a nao ser que isso seja em laptop ae ferrou
<lynxer10> tem que ser externo mesmo
<shallwe> :) mas isso já está em um hd externo salvo, nem jogo é só questão de coleção mesmo kkk
<lynxer10> eu coloquei o raiz / no ssd e o /home no HDD
<shallwe> ta tudo direitinho com os caminhos roms só plugar o hd e rodar no ubuntu
<lynxer10> uhauha cara 100 gb e muita coisa em emulador
<lynxer10> uhauhauhauha
<lynxer10> vou ver se faco um video dps dos pcs bootando
<lynxer10> pra voces verem, e realmente incrivel
<shallwe> eu nem desligo o pc, ele só dorme :)
<lynxer10> huauhaauha, po ganha um tempo bom com isso mesmo
<barna> tem um mano q trampa com nois q ta com um note i7 4 geração e SSD, tipo.... ligar e desligar são tempos q não existem.
<lynxer10> sem ter que bootar toda hora realmente adiliza a situacao
<lynxer10> i7 bomba mesmo
<lynxer10> pegar aquele disco samsung ssd evo 850
<lynxer10> e um foguete
<lynxer10> ahh, eu comprei esse intel compute stick a versao windows e obviamente vou instalar o linux mas ja andei lendo que ta dando pau no som e no wifi espero poder recorrer aos brothers aqui pra botar o bixin funcionando
<lynxer10> auhauhauha
<lynxer10> dei uma sorte do caramba, um brother foi pro exterior e meu trouxe por 59 doleta, instalei o ubuntu mas nao funcionou ae um conhecido que faz computacao disse que ia tentar resolver isso foi semana passada e nada uhauhauha ja vi que vai voltar igual
<Aloizio> boa tarde, galera.
<lynxer10> fala ae fio
<lynxer10> :) boa tarde
<barna> tarde
<SirRafiki> :D e ai pessoal
<lynxer10> coeh!
<lynxer10> uhauhauh
<lynxer10> :P
<Aloizio> preciso de uma dica
<lynxer10> rapaiz sou o maior noobao da paroquia mas se eu puder ajudar, ajudarei
<Aloizio> estou estudando sobre servidor de arquivos e etc, e gostaria de saber se tem como fazer perfil movel na rede tipo active directory do windows
<Aloizio> mas servidor linux, e demais maquinas com windows
<barna> Aloizio, como assim, explique melhor
<barna> vc quer q as maquinas windows acessem arquivos do servidor linux?
<lynxer10> rapaiz nao entendi nada acho que excedeu minha "caspacidade"
<Aloizio> Possuo uma rede onde temos 8 terminais com win7, gostaria que quando o usuario Aloizio logar em qualquer uma das maquinas e carregue seu desktop e meus documentos.
<barna> ai são as confs do windows eu creio! num vejo onde o linux entra nesse jogada!
<Aloizio> lynxer10, tb não sei nada, mas estamos estudando a galera aqui tem dicas quentes de sites e foruns, livros e etc
<barna> ps, barna é noob em windows, meu ultimo win foi o xp......
<lynxer10> uhauhauhauhauh
<lynxer10> eu sou nooba em tudo ta melhor que eu barna
<rafael> Aloizio: GPO
<rafael> Aloizio: ou então script de inicialização
<Aloizio> GPO
<barna> Aloizio, sugiro vc entrar no canal de suporte ruindows. se quiseres ajuda em rede linux to aki
<rafael> Aloizio: dá pra fazer isso com Samba 4
<barna> se quiser fazer isso em ubuntu eu posso te ajudar, uso isso aki!
<lynxer10> se e acessar windows x linux e com o samba
<barna> inclusive tenho estações de trabalho diskless (sem hd, até o sistema vem pela rede)
<lynxer10> se e linux com linux vc consegue pelo ssh
<lynxer10> agora so nao entendi o que voce quer fazer
<Aloizio> ok, é que o servidor é linux os demais win. uso ubuntu com servidor samba, vou pequisar isso com samba, e GPO
<rafael> Aloizio: samba4?
<barna> se fosse ubuntu > ubuntu era só montar o /home/usuario da rede sempra por cifs no boot
<rafael> barna: NFS+NIS resolveria o problema tb
<lynxer10> entao vc tem uma maquina com o ubuntu server
<barna> sempra não, samba
<lynxer10> vc tem 8 maquinas windows e vc quer acessar esse ubuntu server com essas maquinas e isso?
<barna> rafael, consegues montar nfs no windows?
<rafael> Sim
<barna> a sim, ubuntu > ubuntu, já usei nfs muito.
<barna> mas bati numas coisas q não consegui resolver.
<rafael> Tipo o que?
<barna> tipo, se eu monto um hdexterno no /home/usuario/pasta não vai por nfs, tem q fazer outro compartilhamento e outra montagem.
<barna> já se tiver por samba é só montar o hd externo q os arquivos aparecem no cliente.
<Aloizio> lynxer, imagina um servidor linux, imagine que temos 8 professores e nem sempre eles usam os mesmo computadores win7, mas ao logar em qualquer computador com seu usuário e senha tenham seus arquivos da área trabalho e meus ducumentos disponiveis
<lynxer10> hmm entendi
<barna> já ouvi falar nisso........
<barna> mas só linux > linux
<lynxer10> pois e
<lynxer10> eu acho que li alguma coisa do tipo
<rafael> Aloizio: é mais fácil fazer mapeamento automático
<Aloizio> o exemplo real onde acontece isso é agencia bancaria onde minha mulher trabalha. computadores win, e servidor linux. aplicação muito interessante de se aprender
<rafael> Aloizio: como são apenas 8 computadores é melhor fazer mapeamento automático
<rafael> https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Implementing_roaming_profiles
<rafael> Mas taí como implementar roaming profiles
<Aloizio> certo, vou ver estas opções ai, samba4 e mapeamento de diretório
<elcio> oi, estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 14.04.3 mas ta dificil
<elcio> é pq ja tenho um instalado , so nao sei qual versao
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> elcio, o que se passa
<lynxer10> po vei, nao e dificil conte-nos sua dificuldade que vamos ver se podemos ajudar
<lynxer10> aee nuno
<lynxer10> apareceu
<lynxer10> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> eu entrei agora
<nuno_nunes> vim actualizar o pc :D
<lynxer10> i saw
<hggdh> lynxer10: por favor, não use ENTER como pontuação
<nuno_nunes> hggdh, boas amigo
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: boas :)
<Aloizio> até hj só conheci uma pessoa com apelido nuno mora em cachoerinha-RS não é vc neh?
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem hggdh
<Aloizio> pq tb trabalha com TI
<nuno_nunes> quem
<Aloizio> um tal de nuno
<nuno_nunes> eu quero ajudar
<nuno_nunes> nuno sou eu
<nuno_nunes> mas eu nao trabalho com ti
<lynxer10> ok
<nuno_nunes> so venho para ajudar :)
<nuno_nunes> nos meus tempos livres :)
<nuno_nunes> volto daqui nada
<barna> galera o elcio ta precisando de suporte, vamos levar esse offtopc pro ##ubuntu-br-offtopic ??
<nuno_nunes> eu falei com ele mas ele nao diz nada :S
<barna> elcio, qual problema vc ta enfrentando?
<nuno_nunes> aff
<hggdh> elcio: o que ocorre?
<elcio> tava instalando o ubuntu i deu issu: An error(1) occured while executing syslinux. Your USB drive won't be bootable...
<elcio> infelismente acho q nao tem como mandar print da pagina aq , senao mandava
<barna> elcio, como q vc fez o pendrive.
<elcio> vish vc me fez uma pergunta dificil
<nuno_nunes> foi pelo linux ou windows
<nuno_nunes> :)
<elcio> windows
<elcio> estou no windows
<nuno_nunes> entao faça a pendrive do ubuntu com ubootnetin :)
<nuno_nunes> no windows
<nuno_nunes> e fica resolvido
<nuno_nunes> mas a pen tem que estar formatada em fat32
<elcio> kkkkkkkkkk lascou entao
<elcio> pq nao da pra formatar ele
<nuno_nunes> nao da para formatar?
<nuno_nunes> como?
<elcio> n
<elcio> perai
<nuno_nunes> que erro te da
<nuno_nunes> procure o rufus e formate a pen com ele
<elcio> esse ero: nao é possivel gravar no disco pq ele está protegido contra gravação. remova a proteçao contra gravaçãovdo volume na unidade
<Aloizio> Rafael achei um material com samba4 e algo é isso que vou dar uma estudada agora.
<Aloizio> http://www.cooperati.com.br/2015/03/16/samba-4-com-gpo-e-cliente-windows-8/
<hggdh> bem, a mensagem de erro é bem explicada
<nuno_nunes> veja se tenha um interptoor
<nuno_nunes> :S
<lynxer10> e um pendrive mesmo ou um adaptador de SD para pendrive?
<elcio> pen driv
<elcio> drive
<lynxer10> entao ele deve ter algum switch pra proteger contra gravacao imagino eu
<shallwe> elcio, isso é erro do pendrive
<shallwe> eu tinha um pendrive que estragou e começou a dar esse erro, não conseguia fazer nada nele, nem apagar nem deletar nada
<lynxer10> ou o pendrive ja ta ferrado
<shallwe> elcio, vc consegue criar algo lá ou deletar alguma coisa do pendrive?
<elcio_> i vc fez o q para o pendrive voltar a funcionar?
<elcio_> ou nao restou pra mais nada
<elcio_> ?????????
<shallwe> elcio_, eu? eu fiz sim, toquei no lixo :) kkkk
<lynxer10> acho que se e o que to pensando so jogando fora cara
<shallwe> pendrive hoje em dia é descartável, claro que era uma marca diabo
<lynxer10> e comprando outro
<elcio_> quer dizer  q o meu pendrive ta pedido ???!!!!!!!!!
<shallwe> elcio_, qual a marca dele?
<elcio_> multileiser
<shallwe> vixi
<shallwe> e tem quantos gigas?
<elcio_> 16
<elcio_> gb
<shallwe> hoje em dia 16gb é baratinho
<elcio_> kkkkkkkkkk
<shallwe> elcio_, já tentou deletar algo dele?
<shallwe> pra ver se deleta ou criar algo ou copiar algo pra ele?
<elcio_> vo tentar aq
<shallwe> elcio_, blz
<elcio_> o diacho travo
<elcio_> impossivel arrrg
<lynxer10> e, babou entao lixo e compre outro
<elcio_> vai ser o jeito
<elcio_> valeu ai galera
<lynxer10> falou
<shallwe> olha que legal eu não sabia que era assim mas...
<shallwe> "amos dizer que a memória flash fez todos esses ciclos, consumiu o ciclo 100.000 e o dispositivo vai efetuar o ciclo de gravação 100.001 o que acontece depois disso? Simplesmente bloqueia a gravação, mantendo assim os dados intactos passíveis de recuperação, alertando no sistema operacional o erro de protegido contra gravação,"
<elcio_> de quantos gb serve pra rodar o ubuntu?
<elcio_> ou ubootnetin
<shallwe> 4 gb
<elcio_> i eu instalo qual dos dois ubuntu ou ubootnetin
<elcio_> ??
<shallwe> elcio_,
<nuno_nunes> o ubootnetin serve para criar a pen de boot
<nuno_nunes> usb
<nuno_nunes> :D
<shallwe> elcio_, olha  o privado se quiser tentar
<shallwe> mas o risco é seu hein !
<shallwe> se encher sua maquina de spys kkkk
<elcio_> kkkk de boa
<nuno_nunes> eu vim para o opensuse :p
<nuno_nunes> eu já nem sei como ajudar :S
<rubens_> Olá, eu estou com uns problemas na conf. do Apache
<rubens_> A página não muda da Default, já configurei o `site`.conf e o "sudo a2dissite 000-default.conf "
<barna> ixi ai vc falow grego pra mim rubens_
<rubens_> :/
<rubens_> O problema é que a página está como indo para a padrão
<rubens_> Mas eu já conf. tudo
<shallwe> rubens_, mas o ubuntu não precisa de apache pra rodar o.O
<rubens_> ?
<nuno_nunes> rubens_, qual é ajuda que precisas
<rubens_> Eu estou tentando hospedar um site
<shallwe> acho que vc está no canal errado :) já tentou o #php-br?
<nuno_nunes> shallwe, o apache serve para criar servidores
<shallwe> nuno_nunes, sim tem várias aplicações pra ele
<shallwe> uso pra rodar minhas páginas no locahost da minha máquina
<rubens_> O problema é que a página está como indo para a padrão
<nuno_nunes> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8NeO5eAmJ8
<nuno_nunes> ruben é normal
<rubens_> Mas eu já configurei tudo
<nuno_nunes> http://wiki.locaweb.com.br/pt-br/Apache:_instala%C3%A7%C3%A3o_e_configura%C3%A7%C3%A3o_em_servidores_Linux_Ubuntu_-_Cloud_Server_Pro
<rubens_> Eu estou usando o Ubuntu
<rubens_> z_z
<rubens_> Deixa quieto
<nuno_nunes> deixa quieto o que???
<nuno_nunes> tu queres ajuda ou não :S
<rubens_> Não
<rubens_> Como eu copio um directorio
<rubens_> a minha pasta está como "site" não como "site.com"
<rubens_> o cp não está funcionando
<barna> pasta eu uso cp -rfvp
<elcio_> alguem sabe como faço para excluir o ubuntu
<shallwe> kkk http://br-linux.org/2015/01/na-pratica-gamingonlinux-comenta-a-experiencia-de-uso-com-uma-steam-machine.html#disqus_thread
<shallwe> elcio_, vc quer tirar o ubuntu? mas ele não estava no pendrive?
<elcio_> mas parece que ta instalado no pc tambem
<shallwe> o 14.04?
<nuno_nunes> ???
<elcio_> qdo vai pra iniciar aparece windows e logo abaixo ubuntu
<shallwe> elcio_, e se vc clicar no ubuntu ele entra ?
<elcio_> sei la q versao q instalei
<nuno_nunes> ele deve ter instalado a versao do windows
<elcio_> so tentei com o pendrive
<elcio_> q nao dava certo
<nuno_nunes> vai ao painel de controlo e ve programas e funcionalidades
<shallwe> elcio_, tira esse pendrive maldito dai kkk e faz boot normalmente
<shallwe> ve se aparece algo
<elcio_> como assim a versao do windows
<nuno_nunes> tem mas tem muitos erros
<nuno_nunes> :D
<shallwe> pendrive do capeta esse teu
<elcio_> kkkkkkkkkkk
<elcio_> alow
<elcio_> falow
<shallwe> elcio_, melhor coisa é pegar um pendrive, deixa o ubuntu ai quietinho ai depois vc instala o 14.04 no pc, formantando a partição que esta o antigo
<nuno_nunes> fugiu lol
<nuno_nunes> xD
<rubens_> Como eu removo um directorio com arquivos ? rmdir -rf não está funcionando
<rubens_> Dscp glr :/
<barna> rubens_, sudo rm -rf
<barna> cuidado com esse comando ele pode ser letal
<elcio> shallwe deu erro, falou q o ubuntu foi instalado errado
<rubens_> Obg glr sz
<barna> elcio, vc num tem um dvd pra gravar o ubuntu ai não?
<elcio> nao, mas posso arrumar.. pq
<elcio> é melhor ter no cd ou no pendrive??
<nuno_nunes> na pen
<nuno_nunes> mas o pc tem que ter suporte de boot por usb
<barna> elcio, na verdade cd não cabe tem q ser dvd.
<barna> falei do dvd pq seu pen foi pro saco.....
<elcio> ok
<elcio> i tem como pr exemplo ter o ubuntu i o edubuntu no mesmo computador?
<barna> sim
<barna> elcio, eu tenho 7 instalações linux no meu comp atualmente
<elcio> mas tem q dividir os espaços do disco
<elcio> correto
<barna> sim, eu deixo pequenas partições pros sistemas e uma grande pro /home
<barna> pra instalação basica deixo 10gb, pra instalação com muitos programas deixo 20gb
<nuno_nunes> elcio podes ter varias partições
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite algume esta precisar de suporte
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> hallo
<nuno_nunes> bem vindo precisa de suporte?
<lynxer11> fala ae galera, estou instalando o debian e primeiro pau nao reconhce o touchpad do laptop ja comecei bem
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> isso e  ##debian-br
<nuno_nunes> astroo-, sabias que o ubuntu é baseado no debian
<astroo-> sabia obrigado
<lynxer11> nuno relaxa ele nao estava hj mais cedo
<lynxer11> aqui e de ubuntu mesmo mas como eu tinha combinado que ia tentar instalar o debian ele nao estava de manha e nao sabe por isso que eu falei do debian no canal do ubuntu astroo
<nuno_nunes> astro eu ja cheguei a tirar duvidas do ubuntu no canal do debian :D
<nuno_nunes> quando comecei com o ubuntu
<astroo-> ok
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho debian tamnem
<nuno_nunes> astroo-,  muda para linux
<nuno_nunes> :D
<lynxer11> huahuauhuha
<barna> lynxer11, touchpat como um todo não funciona ou só o click batendo o dedo? debian por defaul vem com click batendo o dedo desabilitado.
<nuno_nunes> barna, ele já resolveu
<barna> oks, é q num vi mais falas sobre isso....
<nuno_nunes> pk elestava a falar no privado
<barna> hummmmmm......
<barna> blz.
<nuno_nunes> mas que net
<nuno_nunes> :S
<barna> lynxer10, tas ai ainda?
<MerliM> barna, cabou e ta
<MerliM> de*
<MerliM> kkk
<MerliM> agora tunado
<lynxer11> pronto galera gracas a ajuda do nuno estou rodando o debian 8.2
<lynxer11> vamos ver quanto tempo aguento
<barna> resolveu o cdrom?
<lynxer11> apesar de ser a base do ubuntu e bem diferente as coisas
<lynxer11> foi sim barna
<lynxer11> esta de boa agora. nuno me salvou. acho que vou aprender a dar valor ao ubuntu. ate o momento muito mais pratico sem falar que esse gnome nao e la das melhores coisas
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-17
<barna> antigamente eles eram bem mais parecido.... com o tempo o ubuntu foi se afastando do debian.
<hggdh> lynxer11: sim, por vários motivos: (1) Ubuntu é baseado no Debian, mas não é Debian; (2) Debian tende a ser mais conversador que Ubuntu; (3) release dates nada tem a ver
<hggdh> comoSid temos um ambiente mais próximo do Ubuntu em termos a versões de pacotes, mas Sid tende a ser instavel
<barna> eu não consegui usar esse gnome 3.x nem a pau, se for pra usar debian uso o mate ou xfce.
<asdf111> ou o openbox
<MerliM> awesome OWNA todos lol
<lynxer11> vou ver se aguento. meu usb do ubuntao ta aqui do lado fazendo pressao. vou testar sem ma vontade 1 semana
<barna> eu tb queria......
<lynxer11> hauhuauhahuahu
<nuno_nunes> o debian é lançado de 2 em 2 anos cada versaõ
<nuno_nunes> eu uso o kde
<barna> pra mim, o ubuntu tb!
<nuno_nunes> kde4 no debian e kde 5 no manjaro e opensuse e unity no ubntu
<nuno_nunes> ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> :D
<DaViD_k> Boa noite, qual versão recomendada para estudos a nível de desktop?
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<KurtKraut> DaViD_k, Sua pergunta me parece muito vaga. Reformule-a.
<asdf111> ubuntu 14.04
<asdf111> procure no youtube como instala-lo
<KurtKraut> ahhh sorry sorry
<KurtKraut> DaViD_k, Li errado sua pergunta, é o cansaço. Recomendo fortemente a versão 15.10 em detrimento de qualquer outra.
<DaViD_k> KurtKraut: Obrigado!
<DaViD_k> asdf111: Obrigado!
<asdf111> ok
<asdf111> o ubuntu 14.04 var ter um suporte de tempo maior
<asdf111> aprenderá mais com ele
<asdf111> softwares bem menos bugados
<KurtKraut> asdf111, Suporte por tempo maior não é um ganho para um desktop. É, talvez, para um servidor e ainda assim é discutível.
<KurtKraut> asdf111, E não há relação entre a versão do Ubuntu e o número de bugs.
<DaViD_k> entendo
<DaViD_k> Quero começar a difundir em escolas o uso do ubuntu
<asdf111> KurtKraut, voce está errado mano
<KurtKraut> asdf111, Eu digo o contrário, que você está errado cara :D
<asdf111> sempre use distros LTS
<KurtKraut> asdf111, Sempre use a versão estável mais recente. Hoje ela é a 15.10.
<asdf111> bugada
<KurtKraut> asdf111, Uso essa versão em 2 desktops, 3 notebooks e uma dezena de servidores. Bugs que encontrei? Nenhum.
* KurtKraut changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: Regras do Canal: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta, que pode demorar. Tenha paciencia. || Ubuntu 15.10 liberado e recomendado para todos -- http://releases.ubuntu.com. || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil || Notícias de segurança: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<DaViD_k> Senhores, mas, no meu caso a preocupação é: quais softwares vou encontrar para ensinar as pessoas
<DaViD_k> se esses softwares vão ter suporte de atualizações por exemplo
<DaViD_k> até agora pelo que tenho lido, ubuntu é o melhor
<KurtKraut> DaViD_k, você já usou Ubuntu ou apenas quer usar Ubuntu?
<asdf111> DaViD_k, recomendo procurar por aulas para iniciantes de ubuntu no youtube
<DaViD_k> KurtKraut: Já usei
<DaViD_k> KurtKraut: mas, pretendo me aperfeiçoar mais
<KurtKraut> DaViD_k, Vou te recomendar algo que parece maluco mas não é: sabe a Central de Programas, onde você lista, baixa e instala os programas?
<DaViD_k> sim
<KurtKraut> DaViD_k, Lista todos os programas e leia a descrição deles. Conheça todos.
<KurtKraut> DaViD_k, Para escolas você achará uns ~200 ou ~300 programas.
<DaViD_k> Ou seja: a paciencia vai ser minha melhor ferramenta
<KurtKraut> DaViD_k, Tem coisas como simulação de corpos celestes ou softwares para desenhar moléculas de química orgânica.
<DaViD_k> Vou me aprofundar ao máximo. Onde moro não existe sequer cursos voltados para linux
<DaViD_k> no máximo o tal de administrador de redes linux que ensina o samba, o proxy e acabou
<DaViD_k> Mas, pra usuários não existe, não entendo um sistema tão estável
<KurtKraut> DaViD_k, Uma coisa é o sucesso tecnológico, outra coisa é o sucesso comercial. São coisas que até costumam andar separadas.
<DaViD_k> Realmente
<DaViD_k> A difusão do linux para o mercado de profissionais da contabilidade por exemplo
<DaViD_k> Atualmente todos os programas da caixa funcionam em linux
<DaViD_k> Nota fiscal eletronica também
<DaViD_k> Pretendo oferecer isso
<KurtKraut> DaViD_k, É uma área que tem altíssima demanda por TI de alta confiabilidade e pouquíssima oferta (de profissionais que atendam, empresas que tragam soluções Linux). É uma visão acertada sua.
<DaViD_k> Existe alguma empresa que ofereça cursos online de ubuntu?
<DaViD_k> Digo, a nível de certificação
<KurtKraut> DaViD_k, online creio que não. Mas sinceramente? Aqui todos são auto-didatas. Se você usar todo o dia, vai aprender como todos nós aprendemos.
<DaViD_k> Espero ter êxito
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<DaViD_k> astroo-: até mais ver
<astroo-> ate
<DaViD_k> Espero poder um dia ajudar pessoas aqui
<asdf111> DaViD_k, se aparecer muito bug na versão 15.10, não desista do sistema use a 14.04 e seja feliz
<DaViD_k> asdf111: O farei
<DaViD_k> Não desistirei
<DaViD_k> Parei pra pensar e vi que nada me prende ao windows
<DaViD_k> e que ninguem aqui onde moro usar linux de verdade
<asdf111> não uso windows desde o XP
<DaViD_k> Acredito que pelo meu olhar não de técnico mas, de gestor, Ubuntu é uma ferramenta muito poderosa
<asdf111> a mais de 10 anos
<DaViD_k> E pretendo comercializar isso fortemente
<DaViD_k> Não há desculpas pra usar linux hoje em dia
<asdf111> com certeza
<astroo-> o android e super usado e e linux
<asdf111> astroo-, android vai substituir tudo
<asdf111> hoje o linux no desktop está morrendo
<astroo-> tipo queijo suisso em buraçoes   piadao...
<asdf111> smartphone e tablets estão em alta
<DaViD_k> Cara eu tô tão enjoado de smart que meu sonho é voltar pro lanterninha
<asdf111> o que é lanterninha mano ?
<asdf111> sou meio velho pra esses palavriados
<DaViD_k> Lanterninha: telefone celular Nokia com uma lanterna - Nokia 1100
<asdf111> kkkkkkkkkk
<DaViD_k> Parceiros, vou me desligar. as 6:00 tem labuta. Nos veremos amanhã pela madrugada.
<DaViD_k> Ademais, agradeço pela paciencia de todos
<DaViD_k> Espero um dia ajudar o canal
<asdf111> falou mano
<shallwe> bom dia cabras
<shallwe> nossa libre office do ubuntu 14.04 é o 4.2 antigasso!
<shallwe> sorte que com 1 comando atualizo pro último :)
<shallwe> e depois ainda dizem que linux é complicado kkkk, de onde que com 1 linha de comando eu instalo um pacote office completo que abre tudo, word, excel e até arquivos do Corel !!!
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, a versão 5 veio com um monte de recurso interessante
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, que tinha apenas no office 2010 pra frente se não me engano
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro, pois é estava achando estranho,e stava tão diferente kkk, ai vi que era o 4.2
<shallwe> mas já atualizei, muito fácil um office completo com 120mb de download!
<shallwe> o mais incrível que foi por acaso, descobri que ele abre arquivos do corel draw kkk, e é quase perfeito! muito mais que inkscape, já me serve um monte, pelo menos pra visualizar o que preciso que vem dos clientes, maravilha
<lynxer10> bom dia shallwe
<lynxer10> blza?
<lynxer10> bom dia galera
<lynxer10> hmm tenho que atualizar o meu
<lynxer10> ta com a versao velha. galera ta indo de boas ate o momento o debian gracas a ajuda de voces obviamente. otimo ter achado esse canal apesar do operador pegar no meu pe uhauhauhauhauh
<lynxer10> :)
<shallwe> bom dia
<shallwe> estamos aí :)
<lynxer10> :)
<gonda> ol
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde a todos
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<Creto> hehe eu preciso saber porque o kubuntu lts não procura novos wallpapers pelas configurações de área de trabalho
<MerliM> kkkkkkkkkk
<nuno_nunes> lol
<MerliM> kubuntu mal
<MerliM> opa MAU*
<nuno_nunes> o kde as vezes faz isso
<nuno_nunes> já a mim me acontece isso
<MerliM> kde MAU*
<MerliM> Creto, eu baixo os meus em pacotes mesmo e qualidade HD
<nuno_nunes> MerliM: o kde tem umas configs maradas e o gnome para mim é bem pior
<Creto> também concordo nuno_nunes
<MerliM> nuno_nunes, tb acho nao utilizo nenhum dos 2 se bem que acho o kde lindo porem BIG VERY BIG
<MerliM> o gnome uso o gnome-shell no meu dell
<MerliM> que nao estou nem usando por falta de sua fonte que queimou :(
<nuno_nunes> desde que o gnome passou do 2 para o 3 eu não gostei
<MerliM> idem
<MerliM> porem deixei o meu super leve e com poucos e uteis complementos, so que se for para realmente usar algo no nivel de WM com suporte a icones pastas e barras
<MerliM> prefiro o xfce, lxde ou mate
<nuno_nunes> eu já usei kde 1, 2, 3, 4 e 5 e gnome 1, 2 e (3 não gostei), windowmaker, xfce, icewm, openbox
<MerliM> os outros acho lindo de se ve
<nuno_nunes> o mate ou fork do gnome 2 é a mesma coisa
<MerliM> ahahuhaua so
<MerliM> nuno_nunes, sim sim por isso citei ele
<MerliM> nuno_nunes, kde pra mim ficou bom do 4 ...
<MerliM> antes credo horrivel
<MerliM> ahuahuahua
<nuno_nunes> errado
<MerliM> o 3 era usavel porem horrivel a organizacao do desktop
<nuno_nunes> o kde 3 era bem estavel
<MerliM> nuno_nunes, cabei de explicar
<nuno_nunes> o kde 4 quando saiu era uma bosta
<MerliM> concordo
<nuno_nunes> só as ultimas versões é eram boas
<MerliM> mudou o designer surgiram bugs
<nuno_nunes> eu uso o kde 4 no debian, manjaro e opensuse kde 5 e ubuntu unity
<MerliM> bem nenhum deles me faz falta
<MerliM> :D
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho 4 linux e windows 10
<nuno_nunes> :D
<MerliM> w10 so vejo os dos clientes
<nuno_nunes> MerliM: ha um programa para bloquear tudo o que microsft envia :D
<MerliM> name please meus clientes vao agradecer
<MerliM> nao preciso de windows pelo menos nao pra meu uso
<nuno_nunes> veja o seu privado
<nuno_nunes> eu não estou no meu pc
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> estou a usar uma net fibra de 100 mbits
<MerliM> Wowwww
<nuno_nunes> o que foi
<nuno_nunes> vê isto: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4839875992
<nuno_nunes> MerliM: o que dizes
<nuno_nunes> MerliM: estas ai
<MerliM> sim esotu
<MerliM> pera ai man vou olhar
<nuno_nunes> a fazer um download de 7 Gb a 11 mb/s
<nuno_nunes> :D
<MerliM> vixiii sonho aqui
<MerliM> no maranhao
<MerliM> aqui faco download de 4.5 a 1 - 1.5 mb/s
<MerliM> sou um homem realizado
<nuno_nunes> viste a velocidade
<nuno_nunes> do servidor
<nuno_nunes> :D
<MerliM> banhar 40 graus eh phodaaaaa
<nuno_nunes> aqui estao 20 graus
<shallwe> nuno_nunes, a sim vc é de portugal?
<nuno_nunes> sim sou
<nuno_nunes> vê isto
<nuno_nunes> https://www.meteoblue.com/pt/tempo/previsao/semana/armadouro_portugal_2742733
<shallwe> então é por isso que tens essa velocidade de internet :)
<nuno_nunes> essa velocidade é de um espaço net publico :D
<nuno_nunes> pk aqui neste ponto tem fibra
<nuno_nunes> e onde moro não tem
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> a velocidade la é de 2 a 4 mb/s
<nuno_nunes> D:
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a ver um serviço de internet por satelite
<MerliM> topp
<MerliM> publico ahauhauaha aqui nunca seraaa kkk
<lynxer10> boa tarde nuno
<lynxer10> auhuhauhauha quase 100 megs/s
<lynxer10> nunca sera mesmo
<elisboa> tarde
<lynxer10> tarde
<shallwe> boa tarde
<Eduardo> Boa Tarde. preciso de uma ajudinha. cancei da bosta do windows e estou pensando em formatar meu computador e instalar o linux
<Eduardo> porem estou completamente perdido.
<Eduardo> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<shallwe> Eduardo, boa tarde
<shallwe> mas calma, não precisa xingar kkkk
<shallwe> vc já acessou o site ubuntu.com?
<Eduardo> acessei sim. até cheguei a baixar o Ubuntu
<Eduardo> porem estou com duvidas em versão
<shallwe> Eduardo, blz, baixou o 14.04 ou o 15.10?
<shallwe> tem 2 versões de ubuntu, uma versão que é mais estável e suportada por mais tempo as versões LTS
<Eduardo> acredito que foi o 14.10 pois é o que o site oferece logo na pagina inicial
<lynxer10> boa tarde
<shallwe> é a 14.04, e depois sairá a 16.04, ano que vem, as de mais são versões medianas, que tem novidades entre as versões LTS
<shallwe> Eduardo, a 14.10 não vale mais
<shallwe> tem que baixar na ubuntu.com o site do brasil ta desatualizado
<shallwe> eu recomendo pra você que está começando a 14.04
<Eduardo> 32 ou 64 bits?
<shallwe> Eduardo, qual a configuração do seu pc?
<Eduardo> hoje é um Windows7 I5 32bits
<shallwe> e tem quanto de ram?
<Eduardo> um momento vou conferir aqui
<Eduardo> 4GB
<elisboa> Eduardo: não faça isso
<shallwe> Eduardo, 64bit
<elisboa> Eduardo: use um live pendrive até se habituar; quando o fizer, aí sim formate e instale o Linux
<shallwe> ubuntu 14.04 64bit
<shallwe> elisboa, calma o cara nem fez nada ainda kkk
<elisboa> Eduardo: Paliativamente, você pode rodar o Ubuntu como máquina virtual do VirtualBox ou do VMWare, mas não é muito rápido.
<elisboa> shallwe: eu tou calmo; e você? :)
<Eduardo> kkk calma gente.
<shallwe> elisboa, tb :) já tomei meu chá de camomila
<shallwe> Eduardo, então, chega lá no ubuntu.com e baixa ubuntu pra desktop 14.04 64bit
<Eduardo> eu tenho dois computadores. então estou pensando em usar o linux em um
<elisboa> Eduardo: perfeito
<shallwe> Eduardo, deixa eu te perguntar uma coisa, vc quer ficar com o windows ou quer tirar ele?
<Eduardo> a principio pensei em particionar, porem depois eu refleti melhor e acredito que vou tirar o windows e ficar só com o linux na maquina de casa.
<shallwe> Eduardo, vc usa algum programa do windows?
<shallwe> pra trabalho etc?
<Eduardo> Uso... mas uso no Note que ainda continuará com windows.
<elisboa> Eduardo: é melhor instalar só o Linux mesmo, a instalação para quem não tem experiência é mais rápida e fácil
<shallwe> Eduardo, sim se não vai ficar com nada do windows pode instalar ele inteiro no hd mesmo
<shallwe> Eduardo, então, baixa lá a iso primeiro e depois separa o pendrive
<Eduardo> beleza... bem entrei na pagina e lá na parte de baixar. tem o 10.04.3
<Eduardo> seria esse para baixar e instalar?
<shallwe> Eduardo, como vc deve estar no windows
<shallwe> Eduardo, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<shallwe> olha este link, ai tem o programa que irá usar pra gravar a iso no pendrive
<shallwe> versão 14.04.3 64bit isso mesmo
<Eduardo> Beleza... eu comprei um DVD para gerar o disco... estou sem Pen-drive disponivel....
<Eduardo> rsss
<shallwe> Eduardo, então é só gravar a iso no dvd com um programa qualquer pra windows
<shallwe> claro que não é só arrastar a iso kk ai é com vc pra gravar isso no dvd
<Eduardo> a pagina está traduzindo e deixando o texto confuso.
<Eduardo> não é só baixar e gavar o arquivo baixado no cd?
<Eduardo> o céus... rss
<shallwe> Eduardo, como vc vai usar dvd é só gravar a iso
<shallwe> não precisa baixar o programa do link que te passei
<shallwe> Eduardo, vc não entende inglês?
<asdf111> Eduardo, procure videos no ubuntu de como grava-lo no cd
<Eduardo> beleza vou procurar aqui...
<asdf111> no youtube
<shallwe> Eduardo, mas é bem fácil baixa o 14.04.3 64bit, grava no dvd e só dar o boot
<shallwe> instalar é fácil só ir seguindo não tem erro
<Eduardo> beleza..
<lynxer10> seu pc e um i5 com 4 gb de ram?
<lynxer10> deu ruim
<barna> hggdh, vc sabe quem mantem o ubuntu-br.org? lá ta pra download o 14.10, geral entrando aki tentando instalar ele.
<shallwe> barna, a pessoa que cuida do site com senhas etc sumiu
<shallwe> não tem como mudar nada kkk
<barna> woloko!!! tem como derrubar esse site não?
<shallwe> o hggdh já andou atrás deles mas não tem jeito
<shallwe> barna, acho que não né, tem o forum lá
<hggdh> barna: desde que o 15.04 sai estou atrás dos responsáveis.
<hggdh> a mim não me dão acesso porque existem "responsáveis" registrados.
<hggdh> (a bem da verdade, não quero este acesso)
<hggdh> não posso pertencer ao conselho Brasil por não morar no Brasil (adicionado ao facto de ser americano)
<barna> putz, valeu mano.
<shallwe> desliguei swap e o ubuntu ficou mais rápido kkkk
<shallwe> não tem pq ter swap com 8gb ram
<asdf111> shallwe, swap estraga o hd mais rapidamente
<asdf111> pior seria se usar se swap em ssd
<asdf111> não dura 1 ano
<shallwe> asdf111, na realidade eu deixei ele pq penso que ele é utilizado quando acaba a Ram mas não, mesmo com 8gb ele ocupa swap
<shallwe> isso que tenho mais da metade ainda de RAM livre, vai entender o.O
<asdf111> tenho somente 2 gb e nem uso swap
<asdf111> o linux gerencia muito bem a ram
<shallwe> asdf111, pois é, como tenho esse hd a tempos e já tenho essa partição de swap a anos então ele acaba usando
<shallwe> mas vou desligar isso
<asdf111> uso aqui um atom 450 com 2 gb de ram e nunca precisei de swap
<asdf111> e ainda compilo kernel com ele
<shallwe> pra ti ver :)
<shallwe> acho que se eu deletar a partição ele deve parar
<shallwe> pra eu nao ficar digitando o comando toda vida
<asdf111> só formata-la como ext4
<shallwe> sim
<asdf111> não precisa deleta-la
<shallwe> é, na realidade deletar seria isso :) formatar etc
<asdf111> entendi
<shallwe> ta um ssd esse meu hd kkk, devia ter feito isso a muito tempo
<asdf111> kkkkkk
<asdf111> swap força muito o hd
<shallwe> mais tarde vou comprar um ssd pro note
<shallwe> e teoricamente quando acaba a ram o que o linx faz? um arquivo temporário igual o windows?
<asdf111> o ssd aumenta quase 50 % a velocidade so sistema
<asdf111> shallwe, ele fecha aplicateivos abertos
<asdf111> faça um teste ae
<lynxer10> 50%? O meu ficou tão rápido mAs tão rápido que parece que foi muito mais
<shallwe> vixi não tenho como testar, nunca vi ele executar mais que 7gb kkk
<asdf111> abra tudo que é programa de sua maquina ao mesmo tempo
<shallwe> acho que nem abrindo tudo
<asdf111> lynxer10, deve ser isso mesmo
<lynxer10> Mudou totalmente minhas máquinas
<asdf111> lynxer10, depois faça um teste de compilação de kernel ae, e veja se á difereça
<lynxer10> Boa ideia . Farei um teste porque por questão de boot ficou quase que instantâneo como se o PC tivesse hibernando
<plush> lynxer10: quantos segundos pro boot?
<shallwe> DDR3 de 1.600 MHz: 25.000 MB/s - SSD SATA III: 580 MB/s - HD SATA III: 140 MB/s
<shallwe> vou ainda montar um hd só com ram e uma bateria :)
<asdf111> shallwe, é só usar via livecd
<asdf111> fica tudo na ram
<lynxer10> Cara não cronometrei mas aparece o logo do PC e logo aparece a tela de login
<lynxer10> Posso cronometrar quando chegar em casa mas seguramente poucos segundos de boot
<shallwe> asdf111, pois é o ubuntu antigamente no boot tinha uma opção de rodar na ram, agora não tem mais
<plush> lynxer10: ou fazer um systemd-analyze no terminal
<plush> :)
<lynxer10> Hahahahahah sim ou isso :p
<asdf111> shallwe, uso o um trisquel aqui remasterizado, só uso via livecd quase não utilizo hd
<asdf111> usei o remastersys para cria-lo
<shallwe> asdf111, interessante e tens quanto de ram?
<asdf111> só 2 gb da maquina, via livecd sobra quase 900 mb de ram livre
<shallwe> a ta
<shallwe> só no google chrome aqui vai quase 1giga kkk
<asdf111> me /cow está marcando 1 gb e 560 mb livres
<asdf111> mas já instalei varios programas
<asdf111> o /cow se nenhuma instalação fica com 900 mb
<asdf111> isso com 2 gb de ram
<asdf111> se tive 8 gb de ram, vai sobrar muito mais espaço
<shallwe> interessante https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D18DUlLD1x4
<shallwe> firefox no ramdisk :)
<asdf111> acredito que vai ficar com 7 gb livres para instalar o que quiser
<asdf111> vou ver
<shallwe> na realidade ram é pra ser usada mesmo
<asdf111> eeeé abrei muito mais rápido mesmo
<shallwe> asdf111, oq a dica do youtube?
<asdf111> isso
<shallwe> a ta não testei
<asdf111> só que ele usou lá o tmpfs
<asdf111> prefiro usar o /dev/shm
<asdf111> que já é montado automaticamente
<asdf111> acredito que usar o sistema via livecd não precisaria dessa dica não
<asdf111> já é tudo carregado somente na ram
<shallwe> asdf111, é verdade
<shallwe> realmente no pc só falta isso, hd a única peça mecânica, mesmo sendo ssd poderia ser mais rápido
<shallwe> acho que ele não é mais rápido pelo barramento da placa mãe sei lá, mas deveria
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem está a precisar de suporte
<asdf111> quando aparecer os discos feito de PCM ae sim vai ficar uma maravilha
<asdf111> é uma memoria muito mais rápida que o sssd
<asdf111> e de maior durabilidade
<nuno_nunes> discos de pcm
<nuno_nunes> ????
<shallwe> asdf111, e o mais importante, não pode ser caro pq ssd maior que 128gb é sonho kkk
<shallwe> nuno_nunes, claro, no que vc precisa de suporte?
<nuno_nunes> um disco de 1000 gb ssd custam 500 euros na alemanha
<nuno_nunes> :D
<asdf111> nuno_nunes, hds com tecnologia PCM, procura isso no wikipeida
<nuno_nunes> os hds normais estao a ir ao ar
<nuno_nunes> :D
<shallwe> nuno_nunes, claro 500 euros até pode ser barato pra eles, que o salário deve ser mais que isso, agora com 800 pila nao compro um ssd de 1tb kkkdeve
<nuno_nunes> eu estou com hd 1 tb no meu pc
<asdf111> um ssd de 60 gb aqui no brasil já é muito caro pra mim
<shallwe> mas vc é de portugal
<shallwe> nós somos aqui do brasil :(
<nuno_nunes> aqui é tudo caro :S
<shallwe> o antigo rei de vcs sugou nosso ouro kkkk ta tudo com vcs! nem inventa coisa que ai ta caro
<asdf111> shallwe, kkkkkk
<jaqent> lol
<nuno_nunes> sabes quanto se ganha em portugal :S
<shallwe> qual salario de euros ai?
<nuno_nunes> 515 euros
<shallwe> claro que tem a crise europeia, alias global agora
<shallwe> nuno_nunes, e se usa muito ubuntu por ai?
<nuno_nunes> e depois tiram segurança social e recebes menos de 500 euros
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> eu não sei
<nuno_nunes> eu uso ubuntu mas pouco
<nuno_nunes> :d
<nuno_nunes> já volto
<jaqent> nuno_nunes: quando o salário mínio de portugal for 194 EUR (mais o menos o mínio do brasil convertido) a gente conversa sobre preço
<shallwe> jaqent, mas o custo de vida eles é alto isso conta, mas ai sai muito fora do tópico :)
<asdf111> jaqent, kkkkkkk
<shallwe> não basta só converter
<jaqent> shallwe: aqui tb pode ser alto depende onde se mora.
<lynxer10> Topic: custo de vida em Portugal
<lynxer10> Hahahahahahahah
<jaqent> lynxer10: pois é :D
<lynxer10> :)
<shallwe> eu quero saber se tem como eu deixar a borda desse ubuntu 14.04 igual a do 15.10 :) sem essa coisa feia que aparece quando passo o mouse em cima
<shallwe> borda onde eu rolo a tela
<shallwe> foi muito bom, mas quando se usa inkscape ou algum aplicativo com vários ícones pequenos que tem que clicar fica aquela cosia chata
<shallwe> já resolvi kkk
<shallwe> "gsettings set com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode normal"
<c0rleone> qual a melhor maneira de embarelhar uma lista de emails por ex usando o sort?
<jaqent> c0rleone: depende. Um monte de coisa por influenciar nesse caso, formato da lista, tamanho da lista só pra mencionar alguns
<jaqent> c0rleone: mas respondendo com o que vc deixou disponível, sort vc usa pra organizar os itens. Se quer embaralhar tenta o shuf
<jaqent> :(
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> alguem está a precisar de suporte
<nuno_nunes> alguem esta com duvidas :D
<asdf111> nuno_nunes, manja de programação tambem ou só sabe linux mesmo ?
<nuno_nunes> programação só um pouco de pascal
<asdf111> nuno_nunes, então eu queria saber como faço para pegar uma maquina virtual linux do kvm e transplantar para uma partição linux real ?
<nuno_nunes> isso não sei
<nuno_nunes> já tentou o suporte da suse
<nuno_nunes> sala errada
<asdf111> beleza entaão
<asdf111> valeu
<jaqent> pq suse?
<asdf111> nuno_nunes, faço isso só com o dd mano
<asdf111> em menos de 2 horas dependendo do processador
<nuno_nunes> jaqent, as maquninas virtuais kvm são suse
<nuno_nunes> :D
<jaqent> acho que eu perdi essa parte da conversa :s
<asdf111> nuno_nunes, kvm é maquina virtual do kernel linux
<shallwe> quero saber como rodar league of legends no ubuntu, ai me sobra o windows que ta instalado só pra isso
<asdf111> tem em todas as distros
<asdf111> shallwe, tenta o wine novo
<jaqent> shallwe: LoL não roda pelo wine? TInha quase certeza que rodava...
<nuno_nunes> shallwe, já tentou via wine
<jaqent> asdf111: então eu não bebi... vc nunca disse que as máquinas eram suse?
<shallwe> pois é nunca tentei kkk como não é pra mim mesmo, mas tem um hd inteiro no windows só pra rodar esse troço desperdício
<asdf111> jaqent, não entendi
<asdf111> as maquinas são trisquel linux
<asdf111> maquinas virtuais
<asdf111> entende
<jaqent> asdf111: era isso mesmo minha pergunta :)
<nuno_nunes> asdf111, o trisquel não é aqui
<nuno_nunes> aqui é ubuntu
<asdf111> nuno_nunes, trisquel é baseado em ubuntu
<asdf111> é a mesma coisa, mas sem os blobs
<nuno_nunes> baseado não quer dizer que e puro
<nuno_nunes> o trisquel não usa kernel do ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> :D
<asdf111> nuno_nunes, você tem que estudar linux um pouco mais mano
<asdf111> tá muito vago o que voce sabe sobre linux
<nuno_nunes> o triquel usa kernel com componentes free e o non free foi tirado pelo programador
<nuno_nunes> e esse é aprovado pela fundação do linux
<nuno_nunes> asdf111, o ubuntu é baseado no debian e vais a perdir suporte a debian e eles descartam-te :d
<nuno_nunes> sabias
<shallwe> nuno_nunes, eles não te ajudam no debian pq é recalque :) uma derivação de debian tem mais comunidade que ela própria e muito mais distribuição, o que vc esperava kkkk
<asdf111> nuno_nunes, kkkkkkkkkkk
<asdf111> eles nunca me descartaram mano
<nuno_nunes> eu prefiro o debian ao unbuntu
<nuno_nunes> no br nao entao vai ao ingles
<nuno_nunes> :D
<shallwe> não entendo, se eu instalar o ubuntu 15.10 gnome 3, e instalar o debian 8.2 pra mim é a mesma coisa
<shallwe> não muda nada pro usuário final
<nuno_nunes> shallwe, veja se app é compativel com wine : aqui https://appdb.winehq.org/
<asdf111> shallwe, verdade
<nuno_nunes> shallwe, o ubuntu 15.10 tem suporte reduzido
<nuno_nunes> :D
<jaqent> não sei pq o pessoal encana com suporte reduzido
<lynxer10x> shuauhahuahua
<jaqent> o 16.04 sai antes de acabar o suporte do 15.10
<jaqent> só continua indo pra frente e seja feliz
<lynxer10x> isso e verdade jaq
<shallwe> nuno_nunes, verdade o league of legends é gold no wine :) minha patroa vai comer na minha mão agora, vou instalar isso no ubuntu
<asdf111> jaqent, verdade mano
<jaqent> até o tópico do canal mudou
<jaqent> "Ubuntu 15.10 liberado e recomendado para todos"
<jaqent> :D
<lynxer10x> huauhaua nem tinha notado para ser sinceto
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<lynxer10x> *r
<lynxer10x> fala astroo
<nuno_nunes> as versões não lts só tem suporte de 9 meses quando antes era de 18 meses e as versões lts eram de 3 anos e agora é de 5 anos
<shallwe> vai nessa recomendados pra todos
<nuno_nunes> a proxima versão lts é a 16.04
<shallwe> perdi meu ubuntu fazendo um upgrade pro 15.10 kkk
<shallwe> e isso que era ubuntu 15.05
<shallwe> 15.04
<nuno_nunes> a recomendada é 14.04
<jaqent> shallwe: qual seria a graça se isso não acontecesse
<jaqent> nuno_nunes: o KurtKraut  discorda disso
<jaqent> eu acho... já que ele que trocou o tópico XD
<asdf111> jaqent, o nuno_nunes está correto mano
<asdf111> a recomendada é sempre lts
<shallwe> asdf111, mas sempre foi a lts
<nuno_nunes> ve o tópico
<nuno_nunes> [#ubuntu-br] ATENÇÃO: 14.10 foi descontinuada. Use a 14.04.3 (iniciantes), ou a 15.10 (suporte até Julho 2016), ou a 16.04 (em desenvolvimento, se é o desejo viver perigosamente)
<shallwe> só que se todo mundo usar lts pra sempre, nunca teremos um ubuntu lts realmente bom :)
<asdf111> nunca recomende para usuarios novatos distros não lts
<jaqent> isso não é o tópico é um notice :x
<asdf111> tem muitos bugs nelas
<shallwe> pq quem irá testar as versões intermediárias?
<shallwe> pra virar lts?
<jaqent> shallwe: é um bom ponto
<nuno_nunes> o debian muda de versão de 2 em 2 anos
<asdf111> as lts são bem mais seguras
<shallwe> eu só não estou usando a 15.10 pq o kernel 4.2 não suporta drive proprietário da ati radeon
<shallwe> então voltei pra 14.04
<shallwe> antes estava usando a 15.04 e muito bem
<jaqent> shallwe: sofrido isso
<shallwe> fiz upgrade e cagou kkkk
<nuno_nunes> shallwe, nem o kernel 4.3 não da :D
<shallwe> acho que não já tem o 4.4 e nada ainda
<nuno_nunes> nao tem kernel 4.4
<shallwe> ati não tem muito interesse, já que o interesse deles máximo seria steam machine, que usa um kernel inferior ao 4
<shallwe> nuno_nunes, http://br-linux.org/2015/01/as-novidades-do-kernel-linux-44-kernel-graficos-no-raspberry-pi-volante-do-ps4-e-mais.html
<asdf111> nuno_nunes, ja tem kernel 4.4 sim, basta compila-lo
<asdf111> 4.4 rc1
<nuno_nunes> mas o kernel 4.4 é beta e não é recomendado :D
<shallwe> sim é beta por isso que nem testei ta louco
<asdf111> nuno_nunes, tem que ser compilado mano
<nuno_nunes> mas ficas ferrado
<asdf111> nuno_nunes, nem tanto mano
<nuno_nunes> o kernel 4.4 está programado para sair em 2016
<asdf111> é bom que voce ajuda no debug dele
<nuno_nunes> tem muitos erros
<asdf111> e mostra seus bugs
<nuno_nunes> mas eu uso ati não instalo :|
<nuno_nunes> pk fico sem grafica
<nuno_nunes> :D
<asdf111> nuno_nunes, é so usar o modulo padrão da ati do kernel
<nuno_nunes> o modo free não é grande coisa com o opengl :|
<shallwe> asdf111, padrão funciona mas acho desperdício ter uma radeon 7850 usando drive opensouce
<asdf111> nada de isnstalar drives proprietarios
<shallwe> é como ter uma ferrari e dirigir em SP com ela
<asdf111> shallwe, kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<shallwe> se bem que o Maluf anda de ferrari né kkk
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho uma grafica 6320 hd
<asdf111> as vezes é verdade mesmo
<nuno_nunes> ati radeon 6320 hd
<nuno_nunes> o ubuntu mesmo com o modulo free aquece nas horas e gasta muita memoria
<nuno_nunes> :D
<shallwe> drive open é bom pra quebra galho
<shallwe> mas não tem pq vc comprar um produto e usar um software que não aproveita ele não acha?
<shallwe> hoje testei metro last night redux no steam pra ver como fica e rodou perfeito, mesma comparação que o windows
<shallwe> drive proprietário claro
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho jogos via wine e com a grafica sem o modulo ati da erro
<nuno_nunes> fica lento :D
<shallwe> se for pra ficar lento então vou testar xadrez
<nuno_nunes> Euro Truck Simulator 2
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> via wine
<shallwe> não sei o que é isso :) eu não jogo muito, só testei esse pq tava na conta do steam :)
<nuno_nunes> esse esta na steam mas é pago
<nuno_nunes> e eu tenho crakado :D
<nuno_nunes> só tenho um jogo que só roda no windows
<jaqent> nuno_nunes: cuida com as regras de não mencionar pirataria no canal :x
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> lool
<nuno_nunes> eu jogo muito metin2
<nuno_nunes> :D
<jxajro> Alo boa noite amigos!!!!
<jaqent> jxajro: boa noite o/
<jxajro> quem pode me ajudar a achar o Criar lançador no Ubuntu 14.04???
<jxajro> Opa..tudo bom jaqent!
<nuno_nunes> criar lançador como
<jxajro> Nossa cara como to apanhando por besteira nao acho o create launcher de jeito nenhum aqui.
<nuno_nunes> criar programa
<jxajro> http://www.tecnologiabasica.com.br/2013/05/criando-atalhos-de-aplicativos-no.html
<astroo-> ola
<jxajro> To virando a internet de cabeça pra baixo e chacoalando e não consigo achar o lançador
<jxajro> Esse aí do site
<jxajro> eu sei que é uma besteira...mas deu um branco aqui que está me deixando desanimado :-(
<nuno_nunes> estas a criar algum programa
<nuno_nunes> isso é para gnome lol
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> tens que usar isto
<nuno_nunes> sudo gnome-desktop-item-edit /usr/share/applications/ --create-
<jxajro> então nuno...eu abro exatamente isso...perai...deixa eu tentar do jeito que vc indicou
<nuno_nunes> mas tens que instalar o componente
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-item-edit
<jxajro> http://www.tecnologiabasica.com.br/2013/05/criando-atalhos-de-aplicativos-no.html
<jxajro> Opção --create- desconhecida
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~$ ^C
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~$
<nuno_nunes> faz o que escrevi
<jxajro> então eu fiz. Olha aí a resposta
<nuno_nunes> eu nao uso gnome
<nuno_nunes> :S
<jxajro> então eu já instalei, acredita? Até criei um lançador legal pra uma calculadora mas agora não acho mais o programinha
<nuno_nunes> lol
<jxajro> não usa? ok
<nuno_nunes> nao
<nuno_nunes> que sistema usas
<jxajro> ubuntu 14.04
<nuno_nunes> unity ou gnome
<jxajro> acho que é gnome
<jxajro> como eu sei?
<nuno_nunes> tens a barra latertal
<nuno_nunes> com  o menu dash
<jxajro> sim..exatamente essa mesmo.
<nuno_nunes> então é o unity
<nuno_nunes> já tentou procurar no menu dash
<jxajro> perai..
<jxajro> é este aqui
<jxajro> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/03/ubuntu-1404-trusty-tahr-final-beta.html
<jxajro> quero chamar aquele programa create launcher
<jxajro> ou criar lançador
<nuno_nunes> eu disse se tentou procurar um lançador no menu dash
<jxajro> sim tentei
<nuno_nunes> pelo nome do programa
<jxajro> joguei tudo que é nome
<jxajro> mas ele não aparece
<nuno_nunes> o que instalou
<nuno_nunes> qual é nome
<jxajro> launcher, create launcher, lançador,...
<nuno_nunes> do app
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> MerliM, segura-te
<jxajro> instalei um em português mesmo.
<MerliM> opa
<jxajro> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-5qzgfMUBZds/UZo-BxCEkXI/AAAAAAAAAWU/4tiPBJ8ApfU/s1600/Captura+de+tela+de+2013-05-20+11:53:31.png
<MerliM> ja que foiiii
<jxajro> quero abrir essa figura no meu computador.
<nuno_nunes> tens que instalar componentes gnome
<nuno_nunes> isso é um criador de atalhos
<nuno_nunes> não é nenhuma app
<nuno_nunes> da 5 minutos
<jxajro> ???
<astroo-> ola
<jxajro> como instalo??
<MerliM> jxajro, instala o que mano
<nuno_nunes> eu nem entendi o que ele quer
<jaqent> MerliM: acho que ele tá falando co criador de atalhos
<nuno_nunes> ele fala do criador de atalho
<nuno_nunes> que app andas a procura
<nuno_nunes> ???
<MerliM> confuso o.O
<nuno_nunes> qual é o nome
<nuno_nunes> até eu
<jxajro> oi MerliM
<nuno_nunes> ele não sabe se explicar
<nuno_nunes> :|
<jxajro> quero abrir o Criar Lançador
<jxajro> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-5qzgfMUBZds/UZo-BxCEkXI/AAAAAAAAAWU/4tiPBJ8ApfU/s1600/Captura+de+tela+de+2013-05-20+11:53:31.png
<nuno_nunes> que lançador queres criar
<jaqent> jxajro: relaxa, as vezes todos nós ficamos confusos na hora de se explicar :)
<nuno_nunes> estas a programar alguma coisa
<jaqent> Ele quer só saber como abre o criador de atalhos
<nuno_nunes> isso é um componente do gnome
<jxajro> Mas como assim explicar? Vcs não conseguem ver essa figurinha aí do endereço?
<jxajro> Exatamente nuno_nunes
<jaqent> nuno_nunes: e eu não uso o gnome então não faço a mínima de como se abre ele
<jxajro> é só isso que quero.
<jxajro> Tentei reinstalar mas ele diz que já está instalado
<nuno_nunes> mas tens que instalar os componentes
<MerliM> o criador de lancador abrir kkk pra ??? continua confuso
<jxajro> Abrir ele..só isso. Como abre ele?
<nuno_nunes> é isso que não entao entendo
<MerliM> botao direito do mouse numa area sem icones tem la criar um lançador
<jxajro> bom..vc não entende porque não usa gnome
<jxajro> aí já está explicado
<MerliM> pelo menos deveria ou entao botao direito do mouse no programa que vc quer e criar um lançador desse programa
<nuno_nunes> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2014/10/como-criar-atalhos-de-programas-no-ubuntu-unity.html
<nuno_nunes> explicado o que
<nuno_nunes> :|
<jxajro> explicado porque vc não faz ideia de como abre o Create Launcher
<MerliM> jxajro, eu USO gnome a seculos usei e a forma como vc formulou sua duvida continua confuso pra mim que usei gnome por mais de 5 anos
<MerliM> desde o gnome 2
<MerliM> jxajro, o create launcher nada mais é que um script que a interface do gnome interpreta
<MerliM> como se fosse um .php ou .html e voce fosse abrir o browser saca ele vai interpreta para vc
<MerliM> porem nada mais é que um txt
<MerliM> o lançador idem
<jxajro> entendo MerliM. Agora como faço essa janelinha aparecer na minha área de trabalho?
<MerliM> gnome-shell o seu???
<nuno_nunes> mas ate pode ser feito via modo texto
<MerliM> nuno_nunes, exato
<jxajro> gnome-shell?
<jxajro> acho que é.
<nuno_nunes> sim
<jxajro> vc consegue ver o que mostra esse site?
<jxajro> http://sejalivre.org/como-criar-lancadores-de-aplicativos-na-area-de-trabalho-de-um-ubuntu-com-unity/
<hggdh> isto é para o Unity, não Gnome
<MerliM> jxajro, acha que é
<jxajro> minha área de trabalho é esta aqui
<jxajro> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-dJmOxZoYOak/VS8AFEZ7apI/AAAAAAAAKK4/uLRE1cxByFY/s1600/ubuntu14.04-unity.png
<MerliM> ficou mais complicado aindaaa
<jxajro> Ah é pra unity?
<jxajro> como é pra Gnome?
<nuno_nunes> isso é o menu dash
<nuno_nunes> :|
<nuno_nunes> aff
<nuno_nunes> ai basta procurar a app que queres em cima esta feito
<jxajro> mais complicado? nossa..porque?
<nuno_nunes> http://imgur.com/lm1biF5
<nuno_nunes> complicado é o que estas a fazer kkkkk
<MerliM> vamos vê se entendi
<jxajro> isso que o nuno_nunes postou é outra área de trabalho com um papel de parede diferente.
<MerliM> nuno_nunes, complicado é o que ele ta tentando explicar ahuhauauha
<MerliM> jxajro, veja se existe esse pacote no seu ubuntu provavelmente sim
<MerliM> dai coloca esse comando num .sh
<MerliM> e da permissao de execução pronto
<MerliM> so isso
<jxajro> sim..deve ter. Eu já instalei ele.. eu criei um lançador pra uma calculadora HP que tenho
<MerliM> jxajro, parabéns manooo
<jxajro> mas com que nome eu procuro?
<nuno_nunes> mas instalas-te o software da calculadora
<jxajro> Eu não consigo abrir ele de novo.
<nuno_nunes> via wine ou linux
<jxajro> Sim instalei nuno_nunes
<MerliM> procura o que mano a calculadora HP ou o comando para criar o lançador SEJA claro
<nuno_nunes> http://imgur.com/9rqueEh
<nuno_nunes> eu já estou a dar em doido
<nuno_nunes> que ele não desenvolve nada
<nuno_nunes> :S
<jxajro> ;'(
<jxajro> :'(
<nuno_nunes> explica la
<MerliM> jxajro, mano abre um console e digita isso
<MerliM> gnome-desktop-item-edit ~/Desktop/ --create-new
<MerliM> vai abrir pra vc a caixa do lançador
<MerliM> coloca um nome sugestivo ex: CalculadoraHP
<MerliM> pronto configura as outras coisas ai no seu DASH busca pelo nome CalculadoraHP o buscador do Unity deve encontrar
<MerliM> simples assim
<MerliM> ficar mais comodo quando abrir anexa ele na sua barra de icones pronto
<jxajro> quero só abrir esta janelinha na minha área de trabalho.
<jxajro> http://imgur.com/PBrrcPB
<jxajro> só isso.
<jxajro> Vcs já viram ela em outras versões do Ubuntu?
<nuno_nunes> nautilus
<MerliM> nuno_nunes, alt+f2 faz o que abre o executar????
<jaqent> jxajro: qual é a sua versão?
<nuno_nunes> ?????
<jxajro> então MerliM já digitei exatamente isso que vc colocou mas não abre
<jaqent> MerliM: é isso
<jxajro> Ubuntu 14.04
<nuno_nunes> espera ai
<MerliM> dá o que ??? se não executa o linux retorna uma mensagem de erro mano
<jxajro> Só se eu substituiri /Desktop pro Área de trabalho
<MerliM> jxajro, se vc fez exatamente como o comando diz
<jxajro> perai...
<nuno_nunes> eu fiz no terminal
<MerliM> entao mano ~/Desktop = Área de trabalho numa tradução
<MerliM> saca
<MerliM> gnome-desktop-item-edit ~/Área de trabalho/ --create-new
<nuno_nunes> http://pastebin.com/z9Wdsjrc
<nuno_nunes> tem que instalar
<nuno_nunes> http://pastebin.com/z9Wdsjrc
<nuno_nunes> ups
<jxajro> AAAAAAH!
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<jxajro> :-D
<jxajro> É ISSO
<MerliM> dentro do seu /home/SEUUSUARIO/Área de trabalho/TEU LANÇADOR tá la
<MerliM> amém senhor ahuahauuha
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~$ gnome-desktop-item-edit ~/Área\ de\ Trabalho/ --create-new
<jxajro> Amém.
<MerliM> nuno_nunes, somos vitoriosos resolveu
<jxajro> era só isso que eu queria.
<jxajro> muito difícil?
<jaqent> jxajro: suave
<nuno_nunes> 15 mb so em tralha
<nuno_nunes> mas tu
<jxajro> Pensei que ia ter que explicar em ingles..mas tudo bem...o português brasileiro funcionou
<nuno_nunes> aff
<jaqent> jxajro: podia ter explicado em inglês
<nuno_nunes> o meu esta em pt-pt
<MerliM> kkkkkkk mole essa ne mano
<jaqent> XD
<MerliM> afff
<nuno_nunes> ate me podias me explicar em holandes
<jaqent> só fazer um /join #ubuntu antes
<MerliM> nuno_nunes, em japones se nao souber explicar nao adianta
<nuno_nunes> pk isso é do gnome e nao do unity
<MerliM> nem desennhando ahuahuahuahuah
<nuno_nunes> MerliM, eu sei holandes
<nuno_nunes> :D
<MerliM> na proxima kkkkkk /join #ubuntu-boladecristal
<nuno_nunes> vou ver tv
<jxajro> süüüücessüüü!!!
<jxajro> http://imgur.com/uHG1kax
<MerliM> nuno_nunes, to falando de ti nao mano do jeito dele de expor
<jxajro> Obrigado então gente
<jxajro> :-D
<MerliM> nhr disponha
<nuno_nunes> MerliM, usa o kodi
<jxajro> boa noite...depois cobrem um café.
<jxajro> tchau!
<jaqent> jxajro: Java?
<asdf111> kodi é muito bom mano
<jaqent> dispenso
<jaqent> #parei
<asdf111> com a lista do jonas fica melhor ainda
<nuno_nunes> java o que
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho a lista do iptv portugal
<jaqent> nuno_nunes: me empresta?
<nuno_nunes> tem 300 canais
<jaqent> *-*
<nuno_nunes> empresto o que
<asdf111> nuno_nunes, testa a lista do jonas ae tem canal de portugal tambem
<jaqent> a lista kkkkk
<asdf111> http://lista.iptvglobal.com.br
<nuno_nunes> pk eu vejo so a tvi e sic e rtp3
<asdf111> entendi
<asdf111> estou assistindo nesse exato momento uruguai x chile
<asdf111> 1 a 0 pro uruguai
<asdf111> como colocar um printscreen aqui no ubuntu-br ?
<jaqent> coloca no imgur e posta o link?
<asdf111> entendi
<asdf111> ficou massa mano
<nuno_nunes> http://imgur.com/fzfjmke
<asdf111> https://imgur.com/IYIyasU
<asdf111> muito massa nuno_nunes
<jaqent> asdf111: existe uma beleza em tilling :D
<asdf111> jaqent, nao entendi mano
<jaqent> A forma como vc foi encaixando as janelas
<nuno_nunes> asdf111, eu deixei de usar o xchat
<nuno_nunes> :D
<MerliM> nuno_nunes, nao o que seria ???
<nuno_nunes>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 3.16.0-54-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "trusty" 14.04 ** CPU: 2 x AMD E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (AuthenticAMD) @ 1,65GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,5GiB, 62,9% free ** Disk: Total: 921,1GiB, 76,8% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6320] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic ** Ethernet: Qualcomm Atheros
<nuno_nunes> AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 46m 41s **
<nuno_nunes> nao seria o que
<MerliM> nuno_nunes, to numa caminha inversa parti de muitos WM e estou querendo chegar no GNU/Screen
<nuno_nunes> nao entendi
<jaqent> MerliM: usando só TUI/cli apps?
<KurtKraut> MerliM, Use o byobu
<nuno_nunes> :S
<asdf111> MerliM, use o openbox mano
<asdf111> muito bom
<asdf111> viajei
<asdf111> kkkkkkkkk
<MerliM> asdf111, ja usei
<MerliM> uso atualmente o awesome
<asdf111> nunca ouvir falar
<asdf111> é leve ?
<nuno_nunes> eu ja usei windowmaker
<asdf111> windomake é muito leve mesmo
<nuno_nunes> em 2003
<asdf111> fluxbox
<MerliM> asdf111, usas trisquel mano parabens com libre-linux né
<asdf111> MerliM, isso mesmo
<MerliM> jaqent, :D
<MerliM> sim
<asdf111> só software 100 % livre
<nuno_nunes> o trisquel é o unico com kernel libre-linux e sem componentes proprietarios
<nuno_nunes> volto ja
<jaqent> MerliM: eu tentei fazer isso, mas tá difícil largar o i3wm :x
<asdf111> nuno_nunes, tem mais outras
<MerliM> jaqent, top também
<MerliM> ja cheguei a usa-lo
<nuno_nunes> de volta
<nuno_nunes> noutro linux
<MerliM> nuno_nunes, existem outros SO 100% livres
<MerliM> mano
<MerliM> homologados e aprovados pela FSF
<MerliM> parabola linux é um
<MerliM> base archlinux
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-18
<jaqent> KurtKraut: muito obrigado por comentar o byobu. Não conhecia ele ainda
<MerliM> só nao mudo pq nao curto systemd
<MerliM> acho uma grande bosta gambiarrada
<jaqent> MerliM: cruel
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho o manjaro
<nuno_nunes> poucos linux sao aprovados pela FSF
<nuno_nunes> cruel pk jaqent
<jaqent> chamar o systemd de bosta gambiarrada
<jaqent> não que eu discordi dessa afirmação, só adisse que é cruel
<MerliM> KurtKraut, cara tnks tb nao conhecia
<MerliM> jaqent, ja ouviu falar no projeto GNU/VoidLinux
<MerliM> linda distro
<jaqent> MerliM: ainda não. Vou dar uma olhada
<nuno_nunes> ja viste algum debian a nao usar kernel do linux
<nuno_nunes> :D
<MerliM> KurtKraut,byobu é um Screen tunado :D
<MerliM> jaqent, pois arriscado se apaixonar
<MerliM> usava Archlinux e tentei sair do systemd nativo do arch e por o init novamente e deixa-lo n-psystemd
<MerliM> no-systemd
<nuno_nunes> MerliM, e
<MerliM> só que além do trabalhoo de estivador de quebra na existe suporte nativo a atualizacoes pra ele que poderiam quebrar o sistema
<KurtKraut> MerliM, yeap.
<jaqent> MerliM: Eu gosto do Arch, o systemd é provávelmente minha única reclamação. Tb é praticamente a única coisa que eles "te forçam" a usar
<KurtKraut> MerliM, E com os atalhos de teclado, dá para fazer divisão de janelas horizontais, verticais. É excelente
<asdf111> nuno_nunes, debiam usa tambem hurd
<KurtKraut> MerliM, Para servidores também, pois ele mantém a sessão aberta
<MerliM> em um pesquisa descobrir um cara desenvolvedor apaixonado pelo FreeBSD porem que discordou de algumas politicas abordadas e portou o ports e algumas ideias para um distro linux independente
<MerliM> assim nasceu o Voidlinux
<MerliM> rolling release
<nuno_nunes> o hurd é um kernel nunca teve sucesso
<nuno_nunes> asdf111, usa kernel bsd
<nuno_nunes> :D
<MerliM> que me atende super TOP apaixonei formatei o notebook dell e o acer netbook e botei o em ambos
<nuno_nunes> a instalar o palemoon
<MerliM> usando ruinit vc sente o sistema bemmmmmmmmmm leve
<MerliM> boot veloz
<MerliM> nuno_nunes, ja uso palemoon para acesso a graficos
<nuno_nunes> eu nunca fui fa do bsd
<MerliM> fora isso uso o links2
<MerliM> nuno_nunes, existe o debian-hurd
<nuno_nunes> o palemoon é um browser
<MerliM> creio que nem seja questao de sucesso foi deixado de lado
<MerliM> nuno_nunes, sim browser web
<MerliM> uso ele nesse momento meu browser principal
<nuno_nunes> MerliM, o hurd é um kernel que até sair demorou 20 anos
<asdf111> nuno_nunes, já está usavel em maquinas virtuais
<MerliM> KurtKraut, obg mesmo pela dica do byobu mano
<nuno_nunes> mas o dia a dia não é recomendavel
<MerliM> tnkss sempre é bom vermos softs novos e de qualidade
<nuno_nunes> for falta de componentes
<nuno_nunes> :D
<KurtKraut> MerliM, Recomendo nos servidores byobu e mosh
<MerliM> nuno_nunes, sim mano porque o Richard se dedicou a criar as aplicacoes GNU e nao se preocupou com o kernel do sistem
<lynxer10x> agora sim galera tudo funcionando no meu debia inclusive a placa de video
<MerliM> sistema e quando pensou em si preocupar surgiu o linux entao uniu o util ao agradavel
<lynxer10x> o/
<MerliM> e ta ai ate hoje o casoriooo
<MerliM> mosh
<MerliM> legall
<MerliM> lynxer10x, lol
<nuno_nunes> MerliM, se nao fosse o filandes o linux ainda era desconhecido
<nuno_nunes> :D
<MerliM> nuno_nunes, nao existiria digamos assim porem sem o GNU ele seria so um Kernel
<MerliM> para sistema embutidos como vemos hoje colocando linux em tudo kkk
<lynxer10x> galera uma pergunta idiota, mas cmo manda mensagem direcionada a alguem aqui no canal?
<lynxer10x> ok sou burro blza aceito mas me ensinem ae  :p
<MerliM> Creio que é o casamento que fez a diferença
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> metes o nome da pessoa lol
<nuno_nunes> xD
<MerliM> nuno_nunes, se nao fosse o filandes ter a brilhante ideia de pedir AJUDA isso foi a grande sacada
<lynxer10x> hmm mas tem que escrever o nome da pessoa?
<MerliM> KurtKraut, mosh usa perl???
<lynxer10x> MerliM, teste
<lynxer10x> ahnnn saquei
<lynxer10x> uhauhuhauhauhauhuhauhauhauhuhauhau
<MerliM> lynxer10x, pq eu sou a cobaia ahuahaua
<lynxer10x> huauhahuauhauh
<lynxer10x> mestredosmagos cumpadi
<nuno_nunes> eu estou deste programa de irc :D
<hggdh> lynxer10x: se for mensagem privada, /msg <nick> blah blah
<hggdh> lynxer10x: normalmente os clientes IRC aceitam completar nick com tab
<MerliM> KurtKraut, to lendo sobre o mosh que interesssante um shell interativo né como um intepretador tipo python
<MerliM> massa
<lynxer10x> ahnn valeu hggdh
<lynxer10x> e isso me dei conta mas foi pela mania do terminal mesmo confesso que sem querer que descobri agor
<nuno_nunes>  HexChat: 2.10.1 ** OS: Linux 3.16.0-4-amd64 x86_64 ** Distro: Debian 8.2 ** CPU: 2 x AMD E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (AuthenticAMD) @ 825MHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,5GiB, 75,2% free ** Disk: Total: 921,1GiB, 76,7% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6320] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic ** Ethernet: Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit
<nuno_nunes> Ethernet ** Uptime: 26m 9s **
<nuno_nunes> este programa de irc da para fazer isso
<nuno_nunes> :d
<MerliM> KurtKraut, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NawuGmcvKus
<asdf111> 3 a 0 pro uruguai
<nuno_nunes> eu vou sair
<nuno_nunes> fiquem bem
<astroo-> ciao tu tambem
<nuno_nunes> até amanha
<asdf111> falou mano
<lynxer10x> valeu boa noite
<jaqent> MerliM: pq vc fez isso comigo? Agora vou ter que formatar minha máquina
<lynxer10x> huauhauhauhuha
<MerliM> jaqent, pq manoooo??ww
<jaqent> MerliM: não acho que consigo viver mais um dia sem testar o VoidLinux :P
<MerliM> jaqent, top mano nao ira se arrepender te garanto
<MerliM> ---> #voidlinux o canal super prestativo e o povo é super gente boa
<MerliM> oopaa perdaooo #xbps
<MerliM> o gerenciador de pacote deles
<jaqent> MerliM: já to lá. Esotu só dando uma conferida nos pacotes que tem para alguns softwares que eu uso. (nesse eu não estava, muito obrigado)
<MerliM> jaqent, nada o que nao tiver nos repositorios ta via ports xbps-source, porem eu nunca precisei usa-lo
<MerliM> ele usa uma base em git
<MerliM> jaqent, ate agora nada me faltou :D
<MerliM> xbps-src :D
<MerliM> jaqent, ele é apaixonante eu uso via init 3 quando quero usar o wm startx
<MerliM> boot super rapido
<MerliM> iniciar um servico so criar um link do servico pro diretorio /var/service
<MerliM> rm /var/service/NOMEDOSERVICO pronto o servico desativa
<MerliM> e nao inicia mais com o sistema
<MerliM> desativei do ttyS4-S6
<MerliM> uso so ate o 3
<MerliM> quando da um erro q nuncaaaa da no X vou pro 2 e faco o que quero kkkk
<jaqent> MerliM: e parece bem bleed-edge
<MerliM> o Sistema é uma maravilha só que como nao é muito divulgado por aqui quase ninguem conhece
<MerliM> yeap
<MerliM> jaqent, por ter riscos de uso????
<MerliM> é isso
<jaqent> MerliM: não no sentido de ser tão atualizado quanto o Arch por exemplo
<MerliM> hummm ai que tá eu usava o kernel 4.x no netbook porem creio que algo no codigo dele travava meu video fui no canal e perguntei como usar o kernel 3.x como default e desativar os updates e instalacoes do 4.x
<MerliM> so da um xpbs-pkg hold pronto
<MerliM> mesmo tendo update de X software ele nao faz
<MerliM> ^^
<MerliM> dai so removi os 4.x do sistema e pronto lindao so com o kernel LTS
<jaqent> Perfeito isso
<MerliM> existe um script que tambem limpa o sistema de kernels que vc nao quer
<MerliM> cara o sistema É LINDO
<MerliM> suporte nativo para arm
<MerliM> rasp
<MerliM> etc da uma saca no site
<MerliM> instalei a versao com lxdm e lxde queria usar logo, tem a versao pura so a base
<MerliM> tava sem saco
<MerliM> dai removi tudo e pus o mate depois cansei coloquei o awesome
<MerliM> so que o login era grafico com usuario e senha
<MerliM> dei um rm /var/service/lxdm
<MerliM> pronto boot no shell mesmo kkkkk
<MerliM> e o lxdm continua la quiser voltar
<MerliM> ln -s /etc/sv/lxdm /var/service/lxdm pronto
<MerliM> prox boot ativado por padrao ahuahuaa
<MerliM> quer coisa mais simples que isso melhor que um upstart systemd
<MerliM> entre outro
<MerliM> outros
<MerliM> e scripts bem definidos
<jaqent> BEM melhor
<MerliM> ele prima pela qualidade do sistema tecnicamente algo que amo no Archlinux
<asdf111> lxdm é muito bom
<asdf111> muito simples
<MerliM> mesmo leigo vc entende o que o sistema faz
<jaqent> MerliM: como eu disse minha única reclamação de verdade com o Arch é o systemd... e a mania esporádica de fazer coisas que ninguém espera como os symlink dos */bin :P
<lynxer10x> galera como eu tiro o temporizador do grub?
<MerliM> asdf111, prefiro o simpledm
<MerliM> slim
<MerliM> :D
<lynxer10x> grub_timeout=-1 ??
<MerliM> lindo personalizavel e leve extremamente leve
<asdf111> MerliM, é mais simples que o lxdm ?
<MerliM> jaqent, pois é nunca entendi esse lance dos symlink tb
<MerliM> jaqent, entao amigo bem vindo ao GNU/VoidLinux vc vai se viciar
<MerliM> lynxer10x, edita e coloca zero vai da boot direto
<MerliM> ruim se der um kernel panic por exemplo
<lynxer10x> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<lynxer10x> GRUB_TIMEOUT=5
<lynxer10x> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<lynxer10x> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet"
<lynxer10x> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<MerliM> eu sempre deixo e reduzo o time so isso tipo é 10 coloco 3
<lynxer10x> operador foi mal o tanto de linha
<MerliM> timeout=0
<jaqent> lynxer10x: acontece XD
<MerliM> no caso
<MerliM> asdf111, sim é mais simples
<lynxer10x> esta zerto
<MerliM> tanto q simpleDM
<MerliM> GRUB_TIMEOUT=5
<MerliM> mano
<MerliM> esse q poe zero
<MerliM> ne nao
<lynxer10x> ahh que burro eu da zero pra mim
<lynxer10x> huauhauha
<lynxer10x> e de boa modificar isso?
<lynxer10x> nao da merda ? pergunta de nobao
<jaqent> lynxer10x: -1 funciona diferente. Acabei de ver aqui.
<lynxer10x> funciona como?
<jaqent> -1 desabilita o timer, no sentido de que fica sem timer esperando o usuário fazer alguma coisa :)
<lynxer10x> hmm entao nao e isso que eu quero
<jaqent> Só mudar o GRUB_TIMEOUT de 5 pra 0 não é pra dar problema algum
<lynxer10x> vou tentar
<jaqent> Se vc quer ser cauteloso troca de 5 pra 4 e depois pra 3 e depois pra 2 e depois pra 1.... brincadeira
<jaqent> XD
<lynxer10x> huahuauhauhahuauha
<lynxer10x> isso que enfraquece a amizade
<lynxer10x> huaahu
<lynxer10x> funcionou
 * jaqent vai chorar no cantinho do canal com a amizade enfraquecida T_T
<jaqent> XD
<lynxer10x> huauhauhauhuhauh
<jaqent> O importante é que funcionou :)
<lynxer10x> funcionou sim valeu
<MerliM> MerliM, auaauauhahuah
<jaqent> falando sozinho :O
<MerliM> fortaleceuu novamente kkk
<MerliM> funcionou
<MerliM> sim eu falo comigo mesmo as vezes
<MerliM> gosto de saber como estou me sentindo ahauhauhau
<lynxer10x> totalmente fortalecida
<lynxer10x> uhauhauhauhuha
<jaqent> MerliM: kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<lynxer10x> MerliM, uhauhauhuahha
<MerliM> KurtKraut, o byobu usa o tmux né???
<lynxer10x> valeu galera vou nessa muito obrigado a todos pela forca uma boa noite e durmam bem
<lynxer10x> valeuz
<jaqent> lynxer10x: Falou o/
<MerliM> hggdh, mano tá tudo bem to te achando caladaoo hoje
<MerliM> *---*
<MerliM> nhr
<MerliM> 60 minutos de tutorial tmux+vim
<MerliM> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r6yzFEXajQ
<asdf111> MerliM, usa vim ?
<MerliM> sim
<asdf111> kkkkkkkkk
<asdf111> emacs na cabeça mano
<MerliM> uso sim iniciei no emacs mais muita keybind pra pouco cerebro
<MerliM> curto ambos
<MerliM> emacs projetos demorados e vim edicoes rapidas
<MerliM> sem flame
<MerliM> ahauhau
<asdf111> kkkkkkkkkkk
<jaqent> Não precisa de flame pra isso
<asdf111> sem flames mas o emacs é muito melhor
<jaqent> todo mundo sabe que vim é melhor
<jaqent> :P
<MerliM> jaqent, rummm sabe de nada inocente ahuahuah
 * jaqent pega a pipoca
<jaqent> BURN!!!
<asdf111> jaqent, sabe de nada inocente 2
<jaqent> hahaha
<hggdh> MerliM: tudo bem, apenas ocupado
<MerliM> hggdh, que bom mano entao volte a seus afazeres queria somente saber se esta tudo UP com o sr.
<MerliM> xonei pelo byobu estudando aqui
<asdf111> emacs é um supercomputador completo em um netbook
<MerliM> asdf111, isso de fato
<asdf111> kkkkkkk
<MerliM> diria que um workstation sem necessidade de um X
<MerliM> coisas nele que no vim precisa de muita configuracao
<asdf111> verdade
<jaqent> ele é quase um SO sozinho
<MerliM> já que estamos falando sobre o que vcs acham que acontece com o mundo NIX daqui a 5 ou 10 anos
<asdf111> no emacs demora o aprendizado mas quando se aprende não larga mais
<MerliM> quais suas apostas
<jaqent> MerliM: em qual sentido?
<asdf111> não entendi tambem
<MerliM> exemplo o stallman é altamente contra owcloud
<MerliM> own*
<asdf111> sou sempre a favor de stallman mano
<jaqent> MerliM: um monte de gente velha é contra cloud no geral.
<MerliM> de forma geral levando em consideracao a terrivel afinidade com a M$ e software livre por exemplo
<MerliM> na aposta dela no R
<MerliM> na linguagem R
<MerliM> asdf111, eu tb
<MerliM> e do steve wozniak
<MerliM> ou woz
<asdf111> o woz é um cara genial
<MerliM> kkkk enquanto todos veneraval steve jobs pra mim o cara eh e sempre foi WOZ
<asdf111> mas estou com o stallman
<MerliM> tb sou Stallman
<MerliM> indo e voltando
<MerliM> até fui criticado aqui por alguem quando comentei isso
<asdf111> isso dá muito flame mesmo
<MerliM> kkk
<asdf111> kkkkkk
<jaqent> Eu não tenho nada contra o Stallman, e acho ele extremamente razoável em alguns pontos.
<MerliM> off 3 x 0  Brasil até quem fim
<asdf111> comprei ate recentemente o thinkpad t60 só para por o libreboot e usar o trisquel mano
<MerliM> eu sou super fã do Linus, porem acho q as vezes ele tem umas paradas nada haver kkk
<jaqent> Na questão da Cloud um monte do pessoal mais antigo da área de TI que conheço é meio contra a cloud. As vezes eu acho que é trauma da época dos dumb terminal
<jaqent> MerliM: vc é muito gentil dizendo 'as vezes' kkkkkkkkkk
<MerliM> asdf111, eu sei meu sonho esse teu tpad
<MerliM> kkkkkkkkkk
<MerliM> qual config dele e pagou qnt mano
<MerliM> achei uns no ml tb
<MerliM> pra comprar
<MerliM> quero comparar
<asdf111> jaqent, sempre que posso eu evito o cloud
<asdf111> MerliM, tem no mercado livre mano
<asdf111> tudo funcionado
<MerliM> comprou la
<jaqent> asdf111: ainda é possível viver sem usar cloud ativamente, pacivamente só se limitarmos um pouco nosso uso.
<asdf111> MerliM, paguei 400 dilma em um
<asdf111> jaqent, verdade mano
<asdf111> MerliM, usado
<asdf111> mas tudo funcionado
<asdf111> e já veio com 2 gb de ram
<jaqent> e tb depende um pouco da definição de cloud, já vi empresas chamando cada absurdo de cloud que dá até medo
<asdf111> tem um cara lá vendendo um igual mas com 1 gb de ram somente
<asdf111> e usado
<asdf111> MerliM, quer o linux do note no mercado livre ?
<jaqent> o linux do note?
<jaqent> MerliM: pra responder a sua pergunta eu acredito que a não ser que tenhamos mais uns 3 Snowden a tendência natural do mercado vai acabar sendo cloud/HA
<MerliM> jaqent, assim como ja vi gente chamando replicacao de cluster que me doeu a espinha
<MerliM> asdf111, nao entendi linux do note
<asdf111> MerliM, é link mano
<jaqent> Não acho que nos próximos 10 anos pra Desktop o software livre vai ter um crescimento muito grande ou diferente do que foi nos últimos 10.
<asdf111> digitei errado kkkkkkkkkk
<jaqent> Talvez se a continuarmos tendo iniciativas tipo de empreas como a Valve as coisas mudem, ou se o usuário mudar.
<asdf111> jaqent, verdade mano
<jaqent> MerliM: isso doi tb, mas é bem isso cloud hj em dia é jargão de marketing
<jaqent> asdf111: é como eu penso, tipo tem um monte de pessoas que eu conheço que acham que o computador é tipo um martelo.
<jaqent> Tu pega, bate e pronto.
<asdf111> jaqent, kkkkkkkkk
<jaqent> parece piada mas foi sério
<MerliM> jaqent, usuario mudar seria uma revolucao
<jaqent> MerliM: ao meu ver seria mais um retorno
<jaqent> Lembram do fim dos anos 90 começo dos 2000 quando o IRC ainda era grande no Brasil e tinha redes como Brasnet/Brasirc com virtualmente um canal pra cada cidade brasileira e milhares de canais de assuntos diferentes?
<asdf111> jaqent, ainda tinha dinossauros nesta época, não é ?
<asdf111> e muito barulhentos
<asdf111> kkkkkkkkkkk
<jaqent> Eu estava na escola nessa época ainda, e tipo geral usava o IRC e tinha zero problema em usar. Tinha uma renca gigante de pessoas envolvidas com customização dos mIRC e a muitos não tinham a mínima vontade de seguir a área de TI.
<asdf111> era epoca que pentium 1 era maquina de rico
<jaqent> Era só como as coisas eram, era tudo super cru e pra vc usar vc tinha que fazer um esforço configurar e talz.
<MerliM> jaqent, nostalgico aqui bombava um canal de um bairro cohatrac cheio de minas
<MerliM> era o chat uol daqui
<jaqent> MerliM: pois é
<jaqent> hj em dia maior parte desse povo não usa o IRC pq é 'ccomplicado'
<MerliM> imagine ICQ
<MerliM> antes de tudo ICQ IRC ja tinham resume
<MerliM> mano top demais
<jaqent> tenho trauma de ICQ perdi minha conta de 6 digitos T_T
<MerliM> eu tb
<MerliM> 102328083
<MerliM> no caso 9
<MerliM> jaqent, tem qnt anos mano
<MerliM> 100
<MerliM> auauaha
<jaqent> kkkkkkkkkk quem me dera
<jaqent> vamos deixar 30 e pouquinho :P
<asdf111> kkkkkkkkk
<jaqent> MerliM: meu ponto é antigamente as pessoas não tinham preguiça de usar o computador. O movimento de ir criando automágicas em tudo e 'facilitar' tudo é uma das coisas que mais prejudicou algumas técnologias (em minha opinião)
<asdf111> jaqent, isso começou com a apple
<jaqent> Eu prefiro pensar que foi o Word :P
<jaqent> e o Word é até melhor, todo mundo que teve que fazer qualquer coisa mais elaborada tipo um artigo científico ou um TCC sabe como as automágicas do Word podem ser detestáveis kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<asdf111> a apple queria que todo mundo tivesse maquinas top, mas que não precisava saber o que tem dentro delas
<jaqent> asdf111: eu concordo, só que a Apple não era tão popular a ponto de causar esse tipo de shift na mentalidade dos usuários.
<asdf111> e nem saber qual o codigo fonte do software
<MerliM> MerliM, 32 year old
<asdf111> eu 31 mano
<jaqent> somos todos 30 e poucos kkkkkkkkkkk
<MerliM> jaqent, concordo plenamente com vc, por isso vemos uma juventude zumbizada pelos tablet e cellphones
<asdf111> kkkkkkkkk
<MerliM> que nem sabem o que usam
<MerliM> so interessa que tao recebendo msg via face e zap e pronto
<asdf111> verdade
<jaqent> pois é
<MerliM> geracao coca-cola a melhor the best
<MerliM> pq essa geracao das COISAS so se forem das ruins
<MerliM> ahuahua
<asdf111> kkkkkkkkk
<jaqent> pois é
<jaqent> mas é preguiça mesmo
<asdf111> essa geraçao nova é a geração orkut
<MerliM> vdd a grande maioria dos seres humanos sao preguicoso
<MerliM> eu tiro por mim em relacao a algumas coisas recentemente descobrir como é bom caminhar
<MerliM> correr
<MerliM> em vez de usar carro pra tudo
<asdf111> verdade mano
<LeandroLuiz> para de mentir ai MerliM
<MerliM> asdf111, creio que seja mais pra geracao LIKE
<MerliM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MerliM> LeandroLuiz, me deixa com meu momento forest
<asdf111> kkkkkkkkkkk
<LeandroLuiz> o hggdh vai te banir
<LeandroLuiz> pro contar mentiras
<LeandroLuiz> *por
<jaqent> Toda vez que alguém que conheço vem pedir ajuda com a formatação de TCC isso e aquilo eu sempre ofereço pra mostrar um jeito melhor e mais fácil pra pessoa. se ela concorda eu sento com ela e ensino ela a usar o LaTeX a maioria consegue pegar em uma tarde sem problema algum.
<jaqent> LeandroLuiz: contar mentira da ban nesse canal?
<LeandroLuiz> jaqent: dá
<MerliM> hggdh, é meu brow estamos falando de TI
<LeandroLuiz> jaqent: respirou errado já era
<MerliM> kkkk
<LeandroLuiz> chapa aqui é quente
<jaqent> Melhor fazer +b *!*@*
<MerliM> LaTeX TOP mano
<jaqent> economiza tempo kkkkkkkkk
<MerliM> simples assim
<MerliM> ja volto
<jaqent> MerliM: e não zoa sua paginação, nem seu índice como o Word gosta de fazer
<hggdh> se é o desejo de todos, sim, sem problema
<LeandroLuiz> calma hggdh
<MerliM> LeandroLuiz, olha ai mano foi acordar a feraaa
<LeandroLuiz> era brinks cara
<LeandroLuiz> bane nois não
<LeandroLuiz> nois é pobre
<MerliM> jaja muda o status de operador dele
<LeandroLuiz> mas é limpim
<hggdh> LeandroLuiz: cuida-te.
<LeandroLuiz> ui
<MerliM> hggdh, bani o LeandroLuiz ele quem baguncou ahuahuah
<LeandroLuiz> vou até dormir
<MerliM> estamos a falar de TI
<LeandroLuiz> bj hggdh
<hggdh> e, agora, de volta ao tópico
 * jaqent se esconde
<hggdh> mais algum candidato?
<asdf111> hggdh, vai com calma mano
<asdf111> isso espanta usuarios
<asdf111> do linux
<hggdh> asdf111: o canal tem regras.
<asdf111> entendi
<hggdh> MerliM: estás na beirada.
<MerliM> hggdh, o que eu fiz to falando de TI
<MerliM> estamos discutindo tecnologia e até ponderando sobre como o cenario sera visto futuramente
<MerliM> nao entendi[
<hggdh> novamente: se querem conversar sobre qualquer coisa, usem outro canal. Tem o #ubuntu-br-offtopic (que vive às moscas).
<hggdh> tenho deixado o canal rolar solto, mas obviamente não está funcionando.
<MerliM> hggdh, mesmo sobre tecnologia tem que ser no offtopic
<hggdh> MerliM: não necessitaria. Mas... esta experiencia não me mostra estar funcionando
<MerliM> hggdh, como assim? mano
<hggdh> bem, carro, acredito, poderia ser tecnologia. Mas não aqui.
<barna__> ##ubuntu-br
<hggdh> <shrug/>
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<lynxer10x> bom dia povo
<MerliM> http://br-linux.org/2015/01/gpiozero-chega-a-versao-10-interface-simples-para-eletronica-com-python-no-raspberry-pi.html
<lynxer10> bom dia pessoar
<Legendario>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Legendario tpldtpqitpct
<aedigital> O_o
<lynxer10> uhauhauhauhau
<lynxer10> e acho que ele entregou a pacoca
<MerliM> kkkkkkk
<lynxer10> pessoal o kernel 4.2 esta baum?
<lynxer10> tava pensando em atualizar o meu
<lynxer10> que ta no 3.16
<aedigital> eu soh atualizo se for estritamente necessario
<aedigital> ou
<aedigital> se for para testes numa maquina que nao seja de producao
<barna> Dia galera
<lynxer10> eu tava lendo o changelog
<barna> eu faço o mesmo q o aedigital
<MerliM> nao saio do 3.xx to cedo
<MerliM> o 4.xx buga meu vgaa
<MerliM> q merda trava nos torrents
<MerliM> aedigital, exatooo
<aedigital> vixe
<barna> aedigital, trabalhas com o q?
<lynxer10> uauhauhauha depois de tanto ponto negativo desanimei
<aedigital> traballho na secretaria de uma escola publica
<aedigital> na periferia de sp
<aedigital> lynxer10, hahahaha
<MerliM> to falando por mim eu nao fui atras de resolver vi no meu grub conf que tinha o 3.xx e botei pra rodar e testei
<MerliM> pronto funfou
<MerliM> acredito eu que seja algo no gerenciamento de memoria do 4.xx
<MerliM> com meu netbook
<aedigital> anram
<barna> lynxer10, faz q nem eu, deixa 5 partições com 20gb e uma grande (alem do swap é claro), bota um (ou duas distros pra produção) e as outras (de 20) pra testes, se bugar volta pra q ta ok.
<lynxer10> cara mas pelo changelog melhorou pra caramba
<lynxer10> perfomance, compatibilidade etc. pelo que entendi ta com problemas com a radeon mas na 4.2.6 ja resolveram
<aedigital> esquema eh como o barna falou mesmo
<lynxer10> na realidade nao tenho problema de dar pau na maquina e instalar tudo de novo. essa maquina e pessoal e so uso pra besteira , curiosidades mesmo o grande problema mesmo e a preguica
<barna> ps, a partição grande pro /home
<lynxer10> o meu ta configurado assim com a /home em outra particao
<barna> as vezes quero brincar com a minha distro principal, tiro uma copia da partição, mudo o uuid dele e brinco, se der pau tenho a copia original.....
<MerliM> lynxer10, rumm eu nao arrisco to feliz com o 3.xx
<MerliM> :D
<barna> lynxer10, tenho visto muuuuuita gente com problemas em amd + kernel 4.x
<barna> eu tenho 2 instalações com ele aki, numa maquina full intel/nvidia, ta indo blz!
<lynxer10> pois e eu li sobre isso e quando tava com o ubuntu dava pau pra caramba na 4.2.3 . nao cheguei a testar a 4.2.6 que disseram que corrigiram. nao sei como ta a 4.3 alguem testou?
<barna> é sempre assim, quando se lança algo novo, demora um tico pra ficar redondo. foi a mesma coisa na mudança do kernel 2.x pro 3.x
<lynxer10> sou meio doido com isso, gosto de sempre estar atualizado. uauauha baixei o source e chegando em casa vou tentar e ver no que da. mas vou tentar o 4.2.6
<lynxer10> no kernel.org aparece o 4.2 como stable e o 4.3 como mainline , entendo que o 4.3 tb esta stable e colocam como mainline pq e o ultimo stable que saiu correto?
<MerliM> lynxer10, sei la ficouu uma loucuraaaa
<lynxer10> uhauhauha
<lynxer10> acho que e isso
<lynxer10> vou tentar e se der certo ou der pau aviso a voces! uaauhauhuha
<MerliM> ok
<MerliM> boa sorteee
<lynxer10> valeu MerliM
<MerliM> Deus te proteja
<aedigital> hehehe
<lynxer10> uhhauuhauhauh assim nao da, e tsanto terrorismo que o povo fica ate com medo e tenso
<MerliM> kkkkkkkk
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKkk
<barna> lynxer10, num esquece de fazer um live-pen antes de colocar o kernel.
<MerliM> e backuppp
<lynxer10> verdade barna. bem pensado. nem tinha pensando nisso
<MerliM> do mbr
<MerliM> va dd
<MerliM> via*
<lynxer10> po MerliM o terrorismo ta enfraquecendo a amizade
<barna> sempre, sempre q vou fazer algo do tipo faço o live primeiro! já me salvou a vida algumas vezes.
<MerliM> vai na fé irmaooo
<barna> lynxer10, tira uma iso do /
<lynxer10> uhauhauhauhuhauha
<lynxer10> ja e brother deixa cum noix
<barna> dd if=/dev/sdXY ~/sistema.iso  (trocando o XY pela letra/numero da partição)
<lynxer10> to ligado, fiz algumas vezes valeu barna
<barna> dd if=/dev/sdXY of=~/sistema.iso
<barna> *corrigindo
<lynxer10> :)
<barna> esse é outro q salva!
<lynxer10> yep :p
<lynxer10> todo mundo que ta aqui efetivamente usa o ubuntu?
<barna> yep
<lynxer10> barna: unity?
<barna> basicamente
<barna> eu to usando o ubuntustudio + unity pra produção e migrando de vagar pro avix (q tem unity e xfce)
<barna> quando sair o 16.04 devo migrar 100% pro avix.
<lynxer10> vou te dizer que o gnome nao e de todo ruim ja ate me acostumei com ele . ele fica muito bom com mais de 1 monitor fica bem intuitivo assim
<lynxer10> o que e avix?
<barna> alem de achar ele confuso (mas tb achei o unity no inicio), não consegui de jeito maneira fazer a pentablet comandar o mult-desktop o q é fundamental no meu trabalho.
<barna> avix é uma modificação do ubuntu desktop pra produção audio visual.
<barna> Audio Visual e Imagem sobre X
<lynxer10> ahh bala, nao sabia disso. pra vc encaxou como uma luva ne, ja que trabalha com isso
<barna> D++++++
<barna> só tinha visto/conhecido mods pra gravação de estudio etc.. q já ajuda bastante, os kernel lowlatecy etc.... mas nada voltado realmente pra audio visual.
<barna> tem umas distros tipo dynabolic etc... mas tudo muuuuuuito desatualizado.
<barna> o avix 2 roda sobre ubuntu 14.04~15.10, o avix vai ser exclusivamente pra ubuntu 16.04
<asdf111> barna, trisquel é atual mano
<lynxer10> barna nao e mano mano e mana olhe o respeito :p
<lynxer10> uhauhauhauh
<MerliM> barna, que eh avix
<MerliM> barna, ti lendo ja
<lynxer10> barna> avix é uma modificação do ubuntu desktop pra produção audio visual.
<MerliM> barna, tipo um spin do fedora
<barna> eu lembro de ter testado o trisquel no passado, num lembro por q num fiquei nela, num consegui achar se é baseada em ubuntu ou debian (ou ambas)
<MerliM> barna, provavelmente pela politica de usar somente software quer fornecem os fontes
<asdf111> o trisquel é baseado em ubuntu
<asdf111> é exatamente os mesmo programas
<asdf111> com o kernel linux-libre
<asdf111> ja o gnewsense é baseado em debian
<MerliM> asdf111, mesmoooss programas como assim
<asdf111> MerliM, mesmos programas do ubuntu
<MerliM> mano concordo com mesma base
<asdf111> mesmo codigo fonte do app
<MerliM> discordo mesmos programas
<MerliM> nao utiliza o repositorios non-free
<asdf111> não tem o non-free no trisquel
<barna> asdf111, vc usa trisquel ai?
<asdf111> barna, isso mesmo
<asdf111> trisquel 6
<MerliM> sera que existe a possibilidade de se instalar um linux ou android no playbook???
<barna> e ai q tem falar dela?
<asdf111> barna, trisquel é muito bom mano
<asdf111> muito mais rápido que o ubuntu
<MerliM> vou baixar ele e ve como se comporta com meus dispositivos wifi
<asdf111> MerliM, wifi tem que ser atheros
<MerliM> e ethernet o resto damos um jeito quero ve se os drivers rodam de boa sem o linux-firmware
<asdf111> e placa de vide tem que ser intel
<MerliM> então ta de boasss
<MerliM> :D
<MerliM> e como tua atheros roda
<MerliM> qual modulo
<barna> isso q é chato, o role do avix é q não é uma distro, é uma modificação do ubuntu desktop. vc "converte" seu ubuntu já instalado em avix.
<MerliM> barna, instalaria o ubuntu core e dele o avix deve ficar bem to
<MerliM> TOP
<asdf111> o modulo é o ath9k
<barna> ubuntu core?
<MerliM> eu ja usei o gnewsense adorei
<MerliM> hauhaua
<lynxer10> esse trisquel tem a versao 7.0 ja ---> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trisquel
<MerliM> ubuntu server como queira
<asdf111> MerliM, gnewsense é muito estavel mano
<MerliM> o meu eh o ath5k
<asdf111> pena que é meio defasado
<lynxer10> 7.0 LTS	Belenos	2014-11-03[29]	2019[29]	Linux-libre 3.13	GNOME 3.12	Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr)
<MerliM> asdf111, ele usa systemd né
<asdf111> MerliM, ainda não
<MerliM> asdf111, usa o que???
<asdf111> mas a proxima versão vai usar
<MerliM> init
<asdf111> init
<MerliM> asdf111, vixi vai deixar de prestar credooo
<MerliM> argh systemd
<barna> ahhhhhh, tendi
<asdf111> ele é baseado em ubuntu, se o ubuntu mudar ele também muda
<aedigital> aproveitando este papo de systemd
<asdf111> aedigital, até hoje nunca usei mano
<aedigital> tem uns itens que aparecem no comando
<aedigital> systemctrl
<aedigital> systemctl
<barna> eu vou alem, baixo o ubuntu mini (netinstal 40mb a iso), instalo, depois instalo só q minimo q vou usar com --no-install-recommends depois rodo o script do avix, fica super leve e rapido.
<MerliM> asdf111, ubuntu nao ja mudou a tempos
<MerliM> digo ficou entre systemd e upstart
<asdf111> MerliM, nem sabia disso mano
<MerliM> creio que o ubuntu adotou o upstart nao foi
<aedigital> tais como systemd-tmpfiles-clean.timer
<aedigital> da pra desabilitar?
<MerliM> aedigital, systemctl status o nomedoserviço
<MerliM> se ele aparecer como UP deve da pra parar e desativar sim
<info_> Toda distribuição linux mint que instalo da bug e trava a máquina com tela branca quando clico no firefox, já troquei até a máquina e não resolve, alguém tem uma sugestão ?
<asdf111> MerliM, a 15.04 vem com systemd ?
<MerliM> primeiro para, pra sentir o impacto no sistema
<MerliM> nao sei mano
<MerliM> hggdh, o ubuntu esta a usar upstart ou systemd
<MerliM> ???? e a qnt tempo digo desde que versao??? sabes
<barna> asdf111, MerliM aedigital jaqent, vamos pro ##ubuntu-br-offtopic? gente precisando de suporte no canal!
<barna> info_,
<barna> qual versão?
<MerliM> info_, tela branca parece problema de drive de video
<MerliM> qual sua vga
<info_> já testei todas as versões do 17.2
<MerliM> barna, no offtopic????
<MerliM> precisando de ajuda
<MerliM> ?
<info_> vga onboard
<MerliM> intel?
<lynxer10> vi a pagina do avix realmente uma ferramente interessante e pensar que esta disponivel gratuitamente incrivel mesmo
<MerliM> onboard pode ser intel radeon nvidia
<info_> amd nvidia
<MerliM> vago demais
<MerliM> humm
<MerliM> ou é amd ou é nvidia
<MerliM> vamos pegar um case somente tá
<info_> placa mae amd com nvidia
<MerliM> barna, nao entendi do offtopic
<info_> a placa nvidia é nforce 630a
<info_> ja foi instaldo o run do drive
<MerliM> info_, antes de instalar o .run o proprietario qual era o comportamento???
<info_> instalado*
<barna> ixi, esses .run dão ruim comigo aki
<info_> o mesmo
<MerliM> tentou antes de instalar rodar o mint via livecd
<MerliM> ???
<barna> info_, o mint não fornece os drivers por repositorio?
<info_> foi instalado innumeras vezes
<info_> é so clicar em qualquer browser que trava tudo
<info_> tem bloqueio de proxy em minha rede
<info_> nao tem como baixar os driver por repositorio
<MerliM> info_, nem setando o proxy nao deixa??w
<MerliM> O.o
<asdf111> info_, aprenda desbloquear proxy em videos do youtube
<barna> eu uso nvidia aki, (usando ubuntu), por rep instala e roda lizinho.
<MerliM> info_, so uma curiosidade esse proxy libera facebook???
<MerliM> info_, se vc nao usar nenhum browser o sistema funciona normalmente?????
<info_> ele funciona normalmente sem clicar nos browser
<info_> nos usamos rede movel aqui
<info_> e mesmo assim trava
<info_> baixamos os driver e continua o problema
<MerliM> cara ta confuso tu ta muito aguniado kkk
<MerliM> calma
<MerliM> por partes
<MerliM> quais browsers vc tem
<MerliM> ?
<lynxer10> auhuhauhauhauhauhauh
<info_> nos usamos o mozilla e testamos 1 vez o chrome
<info_> e da a mesma coisa
<MerliM> certo entendo, sera que teu proxy nao ta fazendo ele se comportar assim
<MerliM> exemplo se vc abrir o proxy travar e vc pressionar control+alt+f2
<info_> nao pq nos notebooks funcionam normalmente
<MerliM> o que acontece
<info_> so em desktop da esse problema
<MerliM> qnts maquinas, qnts com a mesma configuração exatamente iguais
<MerliM> já rodou um memtest???
<info_> mesmo sem proxy ele trava o pc
<MerliM> entendo pode fazer esse teste agora?
<MerliM> abrir o navegador quando travar control+alt+f2
<info_> vou ter que instalar o mint novamente
<info_> pq instalamos o ubuntu e nem inicia ele quer
<barna> info_, quantas maquinas apresentando esse problema?
<barna> info_, qual versão do ubuntu?
<info_> em 2
<info_> pq ainda estamos com 2 apenas
<info_> mas tem meu notebook que funciona normal
<info_> e um netbook
<info_> 14.10
<info_> ja testamos umas 6 versoes diferentes
<info_> e da o mesmo problema
<barna> aedigital, entra no canal ##._.## tamo continuado o papo por lá!
<MerliM> info_, ta ruim de ajudar mano
<MerliM> pode fazer o que to pendindo
<MerliM> nao adianta ficar se reclamando
<barna> info_, o 14.10 foi descontinuado, ele não funciona mais mesmo!
<info_> hmm blz
<barna> info_, faz o q o MerliM pedio, precisamos de mais infos pra poder te ajudar.
<info_> vamos instalar o cinnamon 17.2 agora
<MerliM> aff
<info_> qual que funciona
<barna> info_, se quiser uma versão mais estavel e com suporte a longo prazo o 14.04
<info_> e de linux mint?
<barna> info_, se quiser uma versão mais nova e cheia de novidades, mas q só vai rodar até junho de 2016, o 15.10
<info_> o teste de memtest ja foi feito
<info_> em maquinas diferentes
<aedigital> barna tnx
<aedigital> mas toh enrolado aqui no trabalho agora
<barna> blz, só pra num excluir, pq vc tava no papo. :)
<aedigital> suave
<aedigital> :)
<barna> info_, qual a função dessas maquinas?
<info_> desktop de uso normal
<barna> vc falow q tem varias e falow "nós" em todas as falas, então achei q era uso empresarial ou algo do tipo.
<barna> pra alguma função especifica.
<info__> pode ser problema de plug-in?
<hggdh> MerliM: UBuntu agora usa systemd, dado que o Debian decidiu por ele.
<lynxer10> o ctrl + alt + f2 nao funciona?
<lynxer10> info__: voce tentou instalar outra distro pra ver se funciona?
<info__> sim
<info__> todas do mint
<info__> v 17
<info__> e ubuntu
<info__> 14
<info__> to baixando o ubuntu 15.10 para test
<barna> info__, qual a configuração do computador?
<lynxer10> info__: achei aqui um cara com o mesmo problema que voce e conseguiu resolver veja se te ajuda --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1589135
<lynxer10> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/oRJTXezW/
<info__> cpu athlon II mobo apmcp68
<lynxer10> info__: entao e exatamente o mesmo problema que o do cara
<lynxer10> info__: no link tem a solucao
<info__> ok vou dar uma olhada
<MerliM> ate eu vou olhar
<MerliM> lynxer10, obg
<lynxer10> de nada vei
<lynxer10> finalmente em alguma servi pra algo
<lynxer10> auhauhauha
<lynxer10> ou nao :P
<barna> é assim q começa......
<lynxer10> The problem was the Cool & Quiet a.k.a. powernowd feature from my AMD processor
<lynxer10>  disabled 'Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology' in the BIOS
<MerliM> lynxer10, gerenciamento de energia né mano ahuah
<MerliM> lynxer10, é assim mano depois ta fera
<lynxer10> yep
<lynxer10> uhauhauhauh, tomara vei
<shallwe> caramba nem sabia tinha irc pro pidgin kkkk
<barna> ixi, usei isso em 2009, no jaunty
<shallwe> quer dizer eu sabia, mas nunca usei kkk
<MerliM> shallwe, o pidgin que suporta N protocolos mano desde jabber VOIP icq atéee msn
<barna> na verdade a primeira vez q entrei aki foi pelo pidgin.
<shallwe> e funciona perfeito :)
<MerliM> skype
<MerliM> facebook eles bloquearam a rede para usar somente via messenger
<lynxer10> pidgin usei quando usava o slackware
<MerliM> ele era otimo pra acessar so o chat mesmo
<shallwe> MerliM: facebook uso pelo pidgin normalmente
<lynxer10> po isso em 2006/7
<shallwe> MerliM: claro tem que instalar um plugin e era isso
<MerliM> ta usando o pidgin e facebook normal HOJE agora????
<barna> mas acho o pidgin confuso pra mim q to logado em 15 canais e 2 redes irc.
<lynxer10> quem?
<MerliM> shallwe,
<shallwe> barna: a sim ele é bom com pouca coisa se não fica cheio de abas lá em cima
<lynxer10> eu uso o xchat ou esse irccloud que e o unico que funciona no proxy aqui
<shallwe> como estou somente no ubuntu-br e no porn-br então ta bom
<MerliM> barna, so configurar ele pra marcar diferente as cores dos canais e exibir o icone da rede/protocolo
<barna> sim, hoje uso o xchat
<MerliM> fica show
<lynxer10> uhauhauhauhuhauhauhauhauhauhuh
<MerliM> tudo em um unico messenger é muito TOPPP
<shallwe> verdade :) tudo integrado
<shallwe> nem vou mais suar o xchat
<shallwe> alias vou até desinstalar
<MerliM> porn-br O.o files XXX
<MerliM> ahuahuah
<lynxer10> alguem ja usou o slackware? essa distro me fez pegar raiva de linux na epoca auhuhauhauha
<hggdh> ...
<MerliM> hggdh, calma
<shallwe> lynxer10: eu já usei
<MerliM> pessoal boa no offtopic
<shallwe> eram dias configurando essa coisa
<lynxer10> po, por causa dela fiquei anos sem usar linux
<hggdh> ok. Vamos voltar ao tópico, por favor.
<lynxer10> passei uma raiva do caramba uhaauhauhuh
<shallwe> eu usei slackware pq na época dos pcs antigos qualquer coisa ajudava no desempenho, agora hoje em dia com 4 cores 8gb ram, ninguem mais fica fazendo isso pra desktop normal
<hggdh> lynxer10, shallwe: basta
<lynxer10> exatamente, eu fiz pelo menos motivo
<lynxer10> ok
<lynxer10> info__: funcionou?
<barna> shallwe, bora pro ##._.## ?
<shallwe> é verdade
<info__> eu to almoçando agora enquanto baixa o ubuntu 15.10
<shallwe> acabei de apagar partição swap, ficou bem melhor ubuntu :)
<lynxer10> ah ok
<shallwe> pra mim a única diferença do ubuntu 14.04 pro 15.10 visivelmente que notei é a scrollbar que elas são menores :) fora isso ta tudo igual
<hggdh> a maior parte das mudanças foram internas
<barna> pois é, por baixo vi muuuuuitas mudanças.
<shallwe> hggdh: pois é, até pq visualmente já ta bom, não tem muito o que mudar
<MerliM> hggdh, nisso eu curto o plano da cannonical eles refinam bem o sistema
<shallwe> espero o 16.04 :)
<MerliM> pegaram uma base visual bonita e tem se dedicado ao motor
<shallwe> mas espero mesmo o mir e o unity 8 ai sim acho que teremos bastante mudanças
<MerliM> isso é louvavel
<shallwe> MerliM: até pq tem os themas né, se quiser mudar um pouco o visual :)
<MerliM> shallwe, rapidaooo
<shallwe> eu estou usando um aqui
<MerliM> vc ta usando o pidgin com plugin do facebook atualmetne e funciona
<MerliM> HOJE agora???
<hggdh> mir e unity8 estão disponíveis via 15.10 e algumas ppas. Mir está no repositório
<shallwe> MerliM: sim, vou te passar o link do nosso amigo edivaldo
<MerliM> ok
<MerliM> gratoo
<shallwe> MerliM: http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/chat-do-facebook-no-pidgin/
<MerliM> cara q massa so em poder ter no pidgin por conta dos clientes chatos aff
<MerliM> obg
<MerliM> hggdh, obg pela paciencia
<lynxer10> hggdh: eu cheguei a testar mas deu um monte de pau na minha maquina, travando, tela preta , nao reconhecia os dois monitores ae desinstalei
<shallwe> MerliM: claro, uso pidgin direto, agora com essa do irc funcionando bem aqui completou
<hggdh> lynxer10: esta é a razão pela qual Mir ainda não entrou (ou Wayland): um servidor X é complexo, se queremos manter a maldita compatibilidade
<hggdh> MerliM: welcome
<shallwe> estou usando esse tema atualmente: http://i.imgur.com/iSsSCdh.jpg
<lynxer10> hggdh: verdade
<shallwe> ubuntu 14.04
<lynxer10> galera vou almocar ja volto
<shallwe> bom almoço
<lynxer10> dps me avisem se o info__ resolveu
<lynxer10> valeu
<lynxer10> ate ja
<barna> só acho um tanto quanto arriscado lançar o mir e unity 8 numa LTS.
<barna> pra mim, o ideial seria lançar/testar nas non-lts antes.
<MerliM> hggdh, digo mais um servidor X é toscoooo O.o
<MerliM> o drawing dele vixi
<asdf111> MerliM, o X é muito bem feito mano
<asdf111> muito estavel
<asdf111> é anos de teste e bugs resolvidos
<hggdh> barna: no creio que a 16.04 tenha Mir como default (ou seja, ficarei surpreso se for o default). Eu esperaria Mir como default em uma LTS+1
<hggdh> barna: isto nos daria quase que dois anos para refinar antes de dacisão de colocar Mir como default em uma LTS
<MerliM> shallwe, lindo tema
<MerliM> asdf111, é nada já li sobre
<MerliM> estavel é porem bem-feito kkk nops eles mesmo tem medo de mexer no codigo mano
<MerliM> asdf111, existem bugs nao resolvidos até hoje man
<MerliM> tinha um outro dia ai rolando nao lembro qual
<barna> massa hggdh , é isso q eu sempre espero/conto da canonical.
<hggdh> barna: é isto que espero, mas não com que eu conto ;-)
<barna> hehehehehehehehehehehe
<shallwe> MerliM: é eu gostei do thema principalmente os ícones redondos :)
<asdf111> acredito que o Mir é uma criança que tem muito a crescer ainda
<shallwe> e como eu trabalho com isso de design acho o estilo do ubuntu com os degradẽs meio passado kkk
<shallwe> a tendencia agora é tudo cor chapada ta na moda
<shallwe> mas isso é detalhe, como falei, só instalar o thema e ta resolvido, o principal do funcionamento esta tudo blz :)
<shallwe> constatado nos meus testes, pelo menos agora nas versões atuais de apis pra games, metro last night redux, que é uma versão remasterizada com gráficos melhorados, no linux roda melhor que windows :)
<MerliM> shallwe, games sempre rodaram melhor no linux ahuahuaha
<shallwe> quando feito nativamente a princípio sim
<MerliM> shallwe, nao mano na base de dados do playonlinux e wine até alguns jogos emulados usando wine tem desempenho melhor no linux
<shallwe> a bom aí não sei, não jogo muito, só testei esse pq está uma polêmica com o lançamento dos steam machines
<shallwe> quem joga é a patroa o league of legends, eu só jogo as vezes emulador :)
<shallwe> tudo no ubuntu
<MerliM> lol
<MerliM> top
<shallwe> esse lol é perigoso, vicia as mulheres cheio de frescura e cores kkk
<MerliM> kk
<MerliM> shallwe, acessa ai man ##.-.## offtopic
<shallwe> MerliM: a não cara, mais uma aba kkk
<MerliM> kkkkkk
<MerliM> nao pode falar disso aqui man
<shallwe> sim mas já parei estava falando só sobre o desempenho de jogos no ubuntu
<shallwe> estou testando e montando todo meu projeto novo só no inkscape e brackets, referente a websites claro
<MerliM> pow depois manda um print gosto de vê
<MerliM> shallwe, acho top o cara desenvolver tudo com OpenSource
<shallwe> MerliM: não é script manolo é design kkk
<shallwe> tem o código mas é no brackets que uso pra fazer o html css javascript etc
<MerliM> tem um canal de um cara no youtube fera profissional grafico que abandonou tudo adobe etc e foi pro opensource
<MerliM> sim mano gostaria de ve a img do site antes de tu fatiar saca
<asdf111> shallwe, instala o openbox e pega o pcsxr e seja feliz mano
<shallwe> inkscape pra uso ta bom na web, ele só não é bom AINDA pra impressão, por causa dos cores CMYK, mas no resto ta ótimo
<shallwe> asdf111: openbox?
<asdf111> com isso cria uma maquina de ps1 portatil
<asdf111> shallwe, openbox é WM mais simples mano
<asdf111> interface
<asdf111> 100% feita em C puro
<shallwe> asdf111: a ta eu uso o virtualbox
<shallwe> sim mas o pcsxr rodo no ubuntu mesmo :)
<MerliM> asdf111, o que é pcsxr????
<shallwe> psx emulator
<asdf111> MerliM, emulador de psx
<shallwe> tem até nos repositorios do ubuntu eu acho
<MerliM> jogo
<shallwe> mas quando eu falo que eu jogo emulador é raramente kkk, eu faço mais é coleção mesmo, testo etc, jogar jogar muito pouco
<asdf111> MerliM, roda todas as iso do psx
<MerliM> compilar o brackers aqui nada pra fazer
<MerliM> asdf111, minha steamMachine vai ter isso
<asdf111> MerliM, com certeza
<asdf111> é linux, então tem tudo
<MerliM> shallwe, vc é webmaster man??? profissionalmente ou é hobbista
<shallwe> MerliM: eu fiz faculdade de design pra impressão, mas por fora estudei pra web
<MerliM> massa
<MerliM> deve ser fera
<MerliM> mostra um trabalho seu ai mano curioso
<lynxer10> e mermo fiquei curioso tb
<lynxer10> MerliM: vei vc tem 100gb de emulador e nao joga? O.o so tem doido
<lynxer10> auhuhauhauauhauh
<info__> lynxer10 até agora o ubuntu 15.10 funcionou certinho
<lynxer10> info__: show de bola cara :)
<shallwe> depois eu vejo se não fica muito off topico e vamos fanhar xixi de novo kkk
<info__> obg por tudo ae pessoal
<shallwe> mas meu último projeto é um logo pra mim :) http://i.imgur.com/hq2eHeE.png
<lynxer10> info__: de nada vei
<MerliM> lynxer10, jogar perda de tempo estudar API do jogo PRO
<MerliM> $$$$$
<shallwe> lynxer10: sou eu que tenho 100gb de emulador :)
<lynxer10> uhauhauhhauuhauh
<lynxer10> ahhh e mesmo shallwe
<asdf111> MerliM, verdade mano
<lynxer10> mestredosmagos ta revoltado hoje
<lynxer10> uhauhuhauhau
<lynxer10> mas voces tem que considerar que TI nao e minha area, gostaria que fosse mas sou muito burro com programacao
<MerliM> lynxer10, qual tua area
<lynxer10> neurocirurgia
<MerliM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MerliM> ganha RIOS de grana que tu quer aqui mano
<lynxer10> uhauhauhauhauh
<MerliM> eu se fosse tu tava na praia com monte de mulher
<lynxer10> ue vei, gosto do linux
<MerliM> olokooo
<MerliM> entao deixa eu gastar tua grana por ti
<lynxer10> nao e essa maravilha toda nao
<lynxer10> mas quebra o galho
<MerliM> deve tirar por mes uns 25 mil pauss
<lynxer10> uhauhauhauhauh
<lynxer10> quem dera vei
<Dead_Thinker> lynxer10: legal, uma vez um médico francês fez umas colaborações muito importantes pra uns drivers de vídeo linux, uns anos atrás, foi até notícia e etc
<MerliM> medico inicia com 10k dilmas mano nem vem
<lynxer10> nao e meu caso Dead_Thinker sei nada de nada de programacao :/
<lynxer10> sao 12 anos de facul vei
<lynxer10> + especializacao
<Dead_Thinker> lynxer10: hehe, não é nada de outro mundo, tem muito autodidata ai, mas entendo, só comentei o caso. Já é bacana participar da comunidade linux
<lynxer10> a vida toda estudando
<lynxer10> valeu Dead_Thinker
<MerliM> ai forma 25k de leve
<MerliM> ahuauahua
<MerliM> cerebro mano orgao mais caro
<lynxer10> uhauhauhauhhuauhauh
<MerliM> hora de ser tipo 500/h
<MerliM> kkk
<MerliM> quero ser isso q tu he auahuah
<lynxer10> o pior que eu queria ser era programador
<asdf111> lynxer10, tenho uma bala na cabeça
<lynxer10> medicina coisa de familai
<asdf111> como faço para tira-la ?
<lynxer10> foi por livre e espontanea pressao
<lynxer10> uhauhauhauhauh
<lynxer10> asdf111, vei se vc realmente tem boa coisa voce nao faz
<asdf111> lynxer10, kkkkkkkk
<MerliM> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<MerliM> rouba as conexoes do vizinhos da nisso
<asdf111> MerliM, KKKKKKKKK
<MerliM> lynxer10, agora usa teu conhecimento medico e estuda programacao pra desenvolver apps for android alinhados com monitores de pacientes usando rasperry
<MerliM> eu tenho essa ideia
<Dead_Thinker> lynxer10: hj em dia é mais fácil ainda, com esses code academy da vida
<MerliM> hggdh, quer me matar de susto mano
<hggdh> MerliM: ainda não :-). Mas é bom irem conversar neste ##----###
<MerliM> eu ja disse ninguem me houve ai reclamam de vc
<MerliM> te acho injustiçado
<MerliM> ^^
<lynxer10> hahuauhauhauha
<MerliM> hggdh, o canal é esse mano ##.-.##
<lynxer10> bom larguemos minha vida de lado e voltemos ao que interessa
<shallwe> esses caras não sabem quando parar kkk é fogo, uma coisa é fazer comentários outra é puxar um assunto
<MerliM> hggdh, cara botei fé em vc
<hggdh> uff
<aedigital> osloko
<hggdh> limpeza de outono
<aedigital> hehehe
<kanazuchi> ;)
<rafael> hunf
<jaqent> hggdh: pode me tirar uma dúvida?
<Pirata-Os> ola
<aedigital> oi
<Horo_horo> vi no site que o 14.10 ainda está para baixar...mas valeu a informação
<sidnei> Boa tarde, amigos!
<shallwe> boa tarde
<eloi_carneiro> Boa tarde, alguém já tentou configurar o fstab para montar um partição smb/cifs automatico no boot do computador
<eloi_carneiro> estou usando o ubuntu 15.10 mas a configuração não esta funcionando
<eloi_carneiro> alguém já passou por isso nessa versão do ubuntu?
<jaqent> eloi_carneiro: qual erro que vc recebe?
<eloi_carneiro> quando eu configuro
<eloi_carneiro> e mando um mount -a
<eloi_carneiro> ele monta normalmente
<eloi_carneiro> quando reinicio a maquina
<eloi_carneiro> o linux não monta ela automaticamente
<eloi_carneiro> já tentei os paramentros auto
<eloi_carneiro> _netdev
<eloi_carneiro> nobootwait
<eloi_carneiro> já tentei colocar mount /media/pasta no /etc/rc.local
<eloi_carneiro> entfim
<eloi_carneiro> não estou achando o erro
<eloi_carneiro> estou achando que é o systemd
<eloi_carneiro> porque a unica coisa que mudou do 14.04 para o 15.10
<eloi_carneiro> que eu acho que pode estar interferindo é o systemd
<eloi_carneiro> jaqent, vc já fez esse tipo de configuração no fstab
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<jaqent> eloi_carneiro: tenta adicionar x-systemd.automount,x-systemd.device-timeout=3 antes das outras opções no fstab
<eloi_carneiro> na mesma linha
<eloi_carneiro> tipo
<eloi_carneiro>  x-systemd.automount,x-systemd.device-timeout=3 //server/pasta /media/pasta_local cifs rw,auto,username=guest,password=,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<eloi_carneiro> seria assim
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<jaqent> quase
<jaqent> //server/pasta /media/pasta_local cifs  x-systemd.automount,x-systemd.device-timeout=3,rw,auto,username=guest,password=,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<jaqent> eloi_carneiro: embora esse talvez não seja o melhor jeito de se resolver isso, confesso que não tenho muito interesse no systemd para aprender a usar ele de verdade.
<eloi_carneiro> cara se for o systemd, pqp
<eloi_carneiro> porque o pessoal foi trocar
<jaqent> A razão pela qual ela não esta montando muito provávelmente é pq a ordem do systemd não esta no ideal, tipo a a rede fica pronta mas o samba ainda não, ou o samba ficou pronto e a rede não ai ele falha
<eloi_carneiro> e pelo que vi até agora não achei vantagem nele
<eloi_carneiro> jaqent, vc sabe como se muda essa ordem
<jaqent> se não me engano tem como vc configurar o systemd pra garantir que as coisas sigam uma certa ordem, só não faço a menor idéia de como
<eloi_carneiro> porque por padrão deve ser conforme a necessidade
<eloi_carneiro> não sei
<eloi_carneiro> entendi
<jaqent> eloi_carneiro: não faço, não
<jaqent> eloi_carneiro: sinceramente não sei pq o systemd, mas tb nunca entendi o pq do pulse
<eloi_carneiro> o pulse saiu também né?
<eloi_carneiro> o que ficou no lugar
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<jaqent> eloi_carneiro: não sabia que o pulse tinha saido, eu nunca entendi pq colocaram ele XD
 * jaqent não é muito fão do trabalho do Lennart 
<eloi_carneiro> jaqent, opa
<eloi_carneiro> deu certo
<eloi_carneiro> ahhhhhh
<eloi_carneiro> não acredito
<eloi_carneiro> jaqent, valeu pela ajuda
<jaqent> eloi_carneiro: as ordens :)
<eloi_carneiro> agora fechou
<eloi_carneiro> tenho 28 maquinas para tirar o xp e 7
<eloi_carneiro> colocar o maravilhoso lubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> mas com isso a infra ficou redondinha
<jaqent> eloi_carneiro: ai sim :D
<eloi_carneiro> detalhe o ERP que é feito pra windows
<eloi_carneiro> vai rodar em wine
<eloi_carneiro> o que dá dor no coração é a empresa que desenvolve
<eloi_carneiro> não sabe disse
<jaqent> seria bom se eles portassem pra linux :D
<eloi_carneiro> e querendo ou não é uma solução que ela poderia oferecer para todos os cliente
<eloi_carneiro> então
<eloi_carneiro> o ERP é bem completo, acho dificil eles portarem para o linux, ou re-programarem em alguma linguagem multi plataforma
<eloi_carneiro> mas senão me engano o teamviewer
<eloi_carneiro> usa o wine para oferecer a versão windows
<eloi_carneiro> ou pelo menos usava no inicio
<eloi_carneiro> imagina só o meu caso
<eloi_carneiro> eu tenho 28 maquinas
<eloi_carneiro> vezes R$ 734 para cada windows 10 pro
<eloi_carneiro> olha a economia
<eloi_carneiro> tirando o fato que ficou mais rapido com o lubuntu e wine, do que em direto no xp ou 7 dá pra acreditar?
<jaqent> eloi_carneiro: se importaria de levarmos essa prosa pro ##.-.##
<eloi_carneiro> ok
<shallwe> fogo cara que lê livros e estuda, depois chega alguem falando pra ti "pega pra MIM comer" é de doer no ouvido kkkk
<jaqent> kkkkkkkkkk
<a325> boa tarde
<a325> estou usando instalar o xchat mas não esta achando o pacote, alguem pode me ajudar ?
<shallwe> boa tarde
<shallwe> como assim o pacote? da algum erro na hora de instalar:
<shallwe> ?
<a325> sudo apt-get install xchat
<a325> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote xchat
<shallwe> a325: qual versão do ubuntu?
<shallwe> é isso mesmo, cola aqui o erro
<a325> 14.10
<shallwe> a sim
<shallwe> ta fora de suporte essa versão, é instalação nova?
<a325> $ sudo apt-get install xchat Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto E: Impossível encontrar o pacote xchat
<shallwe> vc pegou no site do ubuntu-br né?
<Dead_Thinker> dejavu feelings, a325 eu uso hexchat no 15.10
<shallwe> Dead_Thinker: é que ele ta com o ubuntu velho vai ver pode ser isso
<shallwe> tem que mudar o source, quando sai do suporte é mudado o endereço do apt-get
<Dead_Thinker> shallwe: blz, acho q foi contigo que discuti isso uma vez, sobre o hexchat vs xchat, e a licença
<shallwe> Dead_Thinker: licença?
<Dead_Thinker> é, pq o xchat usei no windows uma vez, e depois de um tempo parou de funcionar, dizendo q o trial tinha acabado
<Dead_Thinker> ou foi o hexchat, n lembro hehe
<shallwe> Dead_Thinker: credo kkk, acho que foi um clone então
<shallwe> o xchat é opensource
<jaqent> shallwe: não o binário do windows
<jaqent> quero dizer é open source, e vc pode compilar o seu
<jaqent> mas o binário tem umas frescuras dessas
<a325> foi sim shallwe
<shallwe> jaqent: sim vc pode compilar, usar distribuir, modificar e tudo mais, mas não vender
<jaqent> shallwe: pode sim
<shallwe> vc pode vender seus serviços e o gasto de tempo
<jaqent> exatamente isso que eles fazem, é uma taxa pra cobrir a manutenção dos binários não o software. Mas a maioria das licenças deixa a pessoa empacotar e vender
<shallwe> jaqent: é bem complicada essa questão de opensouce
<jaqent> desde que o código fonte esteja disponível pra pessoa
<shallwe> jaqent: a sim, ai pode
<shallwe> cobrar algo referente ao serviço, mas nunca pelo software em sí
<a325> mirc que é pago
<shallwe> nossa mirc ainda existe?
<jaqent> shallwe: tras memórias não?
<a325> com um site em tabelas http://www.mirc.com/index.html
<shallwe> mirc nunca usei muito
<shallwe> mas sei que era famoso assim como o icq
<jaqent> bons tempos
<shallwe> :)
<shallwe> mas e ai a325 vc baixou esse ubuntu agora?
<a325> não, já ta com ano
<shallwe> a325: a bom, é que realmente ele saiu do suporte
<shallwe> pois o comando é esse, já tentou instalar pela centra do ubuntu?
<shallwe> só pra ver se aparece lá
<shallwe> e quando vc faz "sudo apt-get update" o que dá?
<Dead_Thinker> quem nunca usou um fileserver pra trocar arquivos no #sexfiles hehe, sdds brasnet :P
<jaqent> não tenho certeza shallwe, mas acho que alguém comentou aqui esses dias que quando a distro é descontinuada os repositórios são desligados depois de um tempo
<shallwe> jaqent: desligados não, são redirecionados, mas tem que arrumar o list
<shallwe> ai ficarão lá sempre os mesmos apps sem atualização alguma
<jaqent> shallwe: seria melhor desligar então :x
<shallwe> jaqent: kk sim, mas caso alguem tenha algum antigo ou sei lá mesmo pra estudos é melhor manter
<a325> com o lançamento do 15.10 tive que alterar
<a325> a lista
<shallwe> wow ubuntu-br.org fora do ar, será que finalmente irão arrumar o link do ubuntu 14.04:)
<shallwe> nossa quassel, isso não era do antigo kde?
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte :)
<shallwe> boa noite
<shallwe> nuno_nunes: já to atendendo alguem, chegou tarde :)
<shallwe> cliente é meu, mas ele ta meio calado, acho que saiu
<nuno_nunes> shallwe, lol
<nuno_nunes> shallwe, eu hoje estou com um problema com os linux todos :S
<nuno_nunes> por causa do uefi
<nuno_nunes> :|
<shallwe> xiii
<nuno_nunes> este pc instalou um update ao windows 10 :S
<nuno_nunes> ficou assim
<nuno_nunes> sem secure boot
<jaqent> eu sinto a sua dor
<nuno_nunes> tem que ser reparado lol
<nuno_nunes> jaqent, isto é facil de resolver
<shallwe> nuno_nunes: a bom ai com live cd pra resolver?
<nuno_nunes> eu não estou com dor
<jaqent> foi força de expressão
<nuno_nunes> eu vou ter que limpar o windows
<nuno_nunes> pk esta lerdo
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> está como o governo portugues
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> mas alguem precisa de suporte
<nuno_nunes> eu vou jogar :D
<shallwe> nuno_nunes: me encontra la o dota 2
<nuno_nunes> eu vou jogar metin2
<nuno_nunes> :D
<shallwe> tenho nem ideia do que seja
<nuno_nunes> é um jogo
<nuno_nunes> :D
<shallwe> só tenho dota 2 e metro last night aqui no steam ubuntu
<shallwe> testando eles
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<lynxer10x> boa noite galera
<MerliM> lynxer10x, boa
<lynxer10x> veredito do intel compute stick = uma bosta uhauhahuahuhau
<lynxer10x> c
<rdconsolo_> noite
<rdconsolo_> o que tinha nesse stick? windows? linux?
<lynxer10x> e a versao que vem com o windows e estou tentando rodar o linux
<astroo-> ola
<rdconsolo_> windows ainda vai demorar para rodar bem nesse tipo de dispositivo mesmo
<lynxer10x> nao, o problema nao e esse. roda rapido alias fiquei surpreso com a velocidade do boot. ele vem com win 8.1 e deixa voce atualizar ao win 10. a questao e que o dipositivo e todo travado . na versao windows ele nao deixa de jeito nenhum bootar um linux que nao seja exatamente o ubuntu 14.04. qq outra distro ele nao reconhece
<lynxer10x> dentre outras limitacoes
<lynxer10x> nao aconselho a compra.
<rdconsolo_> entendi. quanto de memória no modelo?
<lynxer10x> a versao windows vem com 2 gb de memoria ram e 32 gb de disco(que e a versao que comprei) a versao linux vem com 1 gb de ram e 8 gb de disco (que por isso nao comprei)
<rdconsolo_> boa escolha. desse jeito o Linux roda melhor com mais espaço. tenho um T100A da ASUS e ele tem um SSD de 32GB na parte da tela e mais 500GB de HD na parte do teclado. infelizmente o windows update não baixa os arquivos para o HD. me deu canseira para a última atualização do Win10... nada como um bom e velho apt no terminal
<lynxer10x> auhuahuahahuauh
<lynxer10x> santo apt
<rdconsolo_> falando em apt, sempre usei apt-get no terminal. só recentemente descobri que se usar somente apt ele mostra uma barra de progresso na atualização!!!
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-19
<brum_> Putz
<brum_> 15.10 Uma merda
<brum_> Ubuntu 15.10 cheio de bugs
<astroo-> ja agora diz o porque
<brum_> SSRC
<brum_> não funciona
<brum_> Grub customizer não funciona
<brum_> Multisystem não funciona
<brum_> no 14.04 funciona tudo
<brum_> Pra instalar o 15.10 dava erro no hd
<brum_> três hds diferente
<brum_> s
<brum_> Horrivel esse 15.10
<brum_> voltei para o ubuntu 14.04
<astroo-> boa informaçao
<lynxer10x> MerliM, funcionou o kernel 4.2 de boa. tudo funcionando deu erro em nada nao : Linux lynxer10-laptop 4.2.0-0.bpo.1-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 4.2.6-1~bpo8+1 (2015-11-18) x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MerliM> eu meu nao dava logo de cara
<MerliM> porem depois ahuahahuaha
<MerliM> mas que bom que vc conseguiu parabens fico com meu LTS mesmo
<MerliM> :)
<brum_> Sem contar quando instala o drive proprietário da aquela tela nojenta de Acpi pcc prob failed version 219
<lynxer10x> :)
<hggdh> ignorancia, e a expectativa que uma nova versão será identica à anterior... estes são os grandes problemas
<hggdh> não mais muita saúva e pouca saúde.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Philosophus> boa noite !
<nikolam> Hi, could someone translate me what lyrics in this song mean? It is a cooperation between Serbian group MistakeMistake and Madrugada, from few years ago: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTC0AW8ysBQ
<nikolam> hope it doesn't bother you tiny miny offtopic ;P
<jaqent> nikolam: it wasn't so tiny miny tbh
<nikolam> bah, mixing technology and music this morning. Listening song about "penguins" of the same group that reminds me on linux.
<jxajro> Alô por favor...algum internauta do Brasil ou de algum lugar pode me informar se o site www.ig.com.br e o www.google.com pode ser acessado??
<lynxer10> bom dia
<aedigital> buenas
<jxajro> Bom dia!
<jxajro> alguém consegue conectar o www.ig.com.br?
<aedigital> xo ver
<aedigital> em um pc aqui acessei
<aedigital> agora neste ta lento bagarai
<aedigital> eh
<aedigital> ta lento mas ta dando pra acessar
<jxajro> Opa..obrigado aedigital..deve ser problema do site então
<aedigital> anram
<aedigital> pelo menos em parte
<jxajro> Obrigado! vc está acessando de onde aedigital...me perdoe a curiosidade....
<caipora> jxajro: estou fora do brasil e o site para mim funciona bem
<jxajro> Nossa..caipora..aqui não conecta de jeito nenhum.. nem o email :-(
<jxajro> será que pode ser problema do provedor??
<jxajro> seja como for..obrigado pela ajuda..vou ver como posso resolver isto..
<MerliM> jxajro, pode ser o dns eu tava tendo problema tambem com lentidao no google e no gmail
<MerliM> com dns do proprio google e da openDNS
<jxajro> sim o google também tá lento desde ontem
<MerliM> coloquei os da openNIC enviados pelo nosso amigo jaqent
<MerliM> e funfoou de boaaa
<MerliM> openNIX
<MerliM> openNIC procura
<jxajro> o que é openDNS??
<shallwe> bom dia manolos
<MerliM> jxajro, um servidor de DNS publico digamos assim pra evitar o lixo que os provedores nos passam
<jxajro> Bon jour Pierre!
<MerliM> recomendo o OpenNIC excelente Server
<MerliM> nusssaaaa Frances
<jxajro> OpenNIC?
<jxajro> como eu conecto isso?
<MerliM> tu nao é terror nao ne???
<MerliM> acessa lá o site mano
<MerliM> https://www.opennicproject.org
<jxajro> Seu não sou terror? Espere ai....segundo a Sharia 23....capito dois Allah Huakbar....
<jxajro> não
<MerliM> clica no get started
<jxajro> No sou homem bomba.
<jxajro> Ainda não estou credenciado para explodir nada.
<MerliM> nussaaa
<jxajro> Clicar no get started?
<MerliM> Insha'Allah
<MerliM> no site mano
<MerliM> entra no site ele vai gerar os servidores mais proximos de vc
<jxajro> Ainda tentei um estágio, coloquei umas bombas e disseram vá por Allah..eu entendi que era pra ir pra lá e acabei explodindo um sheik por engano.
<shallwe> sei não ta caindo DNS pro próximo da frança kkk
<jxajro> qual site?
<shallwe> 87.98.175.85 (ns10.fr) -- 99.52% uptime
<jxajro> to estranhando não conectar..começou com o google.com... não conectava agora o iG..estou sem acesso a meus emails desde ontem a noite :-(
<shallwe> jxajro: GVT?
<jxajro> GVT o que shallwe?
<shallwe> jxajro: sei lá to chutando, vc não é do brasil?
<jxajro> Me mandaram um site https://www.opennicproject.org...estou acessando.
<MerliM> jxajro, mano nao pode ficar de papo aqui qlqr coisa vai pro ##.-.##
<MerliM> pra offtopic
<MerliM> shallwe, bom dia mano quero falar com vc desde ontem
<jxajro> Sim. Estou no Brasil.
<shallwe> MerliM: olá, diga
<jxajro> Opa desculpem..me empolguei. o que é ##.-.##???
<MerliM> jxajro, canal pra bater papo entre a galera que quiser e nao sair do assunto do topic
<jxajro> bom.... desculpem incomodar eu vou tentar ligar pro provedor e ver se consigo uma ajuda.
<jxajro> Obrigado.
<shallwe> jxajro: eu acho que isso é do seu provedor
<MerliM> shallwe, só queria te agradecer demais mano nao sabes o bem que me fez com a dica da purple-facebook
<shallwe> já aconteceu comigo várias vezes e nao adiantou mudar DNS nem nada
<MerliM> aproveitei e coloquei do skype também
<shallwe> MerliM: tranquilo :) uso direto
<MerliM> shallwe, muitissimooooo obg porque tenho clientes que insistem em usar facebook como contato aff
<aedigital> hahahaha
<MerliM> entao ou tava na page ou no messenger nao uso isso no celular, nem tenho cell na vdd
<MerliM> huahuaua então não sabes o BEM que me fez muitissimoooo obg MESMO
<MerliM> a libpurple-skype também funciona de boa inclusive faz busca por nomes no diretorio do skype
<MerliM> fica a dica
<shallwe> MerliM: pois é no kubuntu 15.10 o messenger padrão já vem com a conta do facebook, achei estranho tirarem, mas já que é do face...
<MerliM> nao uso kubuntu man!!! Voce me ajudou duas vezes sem nem saber :D
<MerliM> gente ubuntu 14.04 descontinuou né
<eloi_carneiro> MerliM, como assim? ele é LTS
<eloi_carneiro> o que descontinuou foi o 14.10
<MerliM> pronto isso que queria saber obg
<jxajro> Alô amigos!
<jxajro> Já resolvi o problema do DNS...resetei e dei boot em tudo e voltou.
<jxajro> Obrigado.
<MerliM> jxajro, ok
<MerliM> que bom
<ok__> cm?
<shallwe> caramba vocês acreditam que em dublagem brasileira eles também falam "pra MIM fazer" wtf, isso que é Brasil, pátria educadora kkkk
<aedigital> na boa
<aedigital> eu odeio eh a lingua portuguesa
<shallwe> eu tb nao gosto, mas falar nossa língua corretamente é o mínimo que podemos fazer :)
<shallwe> mais triste que isso só quando vem alguem, e vc passa o link de ajuda pro ubuntu e o cara diz que não fala inglês :(
<aedigital> acho besteira isto
<aedigital> o que importa eh o que vai no coracao, no espirito, nao como diz
<aedigital> a ou b
<aedigital> ah sim
<aedigital> o cara nao saber ingles
<aedigital> isto sim eh o minimo
<aedigital> huahuahuahua
<Boson_> Alguem on?
<shallwe> Boson_: Claro
<Boson_> Me confundi com a instrução acima. Quala versão atual disponivel para instalação?
<shallwe> Boson_: 14.04
<shallwe> e a 15.10
<shallwe> ubuntu.com
<Boson_> Qual vc usa?
<shallwe> a 14.04 é mais antiga, por isso é a mais estável
<shallwe> a 15.10 é nova, pode ocorrer alguns bugs, dependendo do seu hardware claro
<shallwe> qual q configuração do seu pc?
<Boson_> Um ultrabook dell vostro i3 4mb
<Boson_> terceira geraçao
<shallwe> a bom
<shallwe> se és iniciante recomendo a 14.04
<shallwe> 64bit
<Boson_> Muito obrigado
<eloi_carneiro> Boson_,
<eloi_carneiro> é o 5470?
<eloi_carneiro> aqui eu estava com o 14.04 e estava com problemas para suspender por causa da minha placa nvidia
<eloi_carneiro> dai atualizei para o 15.10
<eloi_carneiro> e agora esta 100%
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro: é bem estranho o 14.04 ter problemas com nvidia
<shallwe> era drive proprietário?
<eloi_carneiro> agora se o seu note não tiver placa nvidia, apenas a versão intel pode ser que o 14.04 não apresente o problema
<eloi_carneiro> sim
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, era proprietario
<Boson_> vou testar
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, mas com o 15.10 esta lindo
<eloi_carneiro> perfeito
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro: a bom, menos mal :)
<MerliM> shallwe, esse link é baumm mano c que é da area
<MerliM> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIAQvigoIgM
<shallwe> MerliM: a sim valeu, eu uso inkscape é mais livre pra movimentar e tratar os objetos do que ficar selecionando camadas :) mas é uma boa dica valeu
<MerliM> mano é uma pergunta
<MerliM> auhuaa
<MerliM> shallwe, esse link é baumm mano c que é da area????
<MerliM> tem links de uso do inkscape
<shallwe> MerliM: pra vc ver como é o nosso português, sem um ponto de interrogação no final não tem como saber kkk, diferente do ingles :)
<MerliM> exato
<MerliM> portugues pra mim lixo
<MerliM> ahuahua
<MerliM> desculpe, complicado e inutil
<MerliM> preferia espanhol
<shallwe> o gimp te dá mais posicionado, pois quando se faz uma pagina da internet hoje em dia tem vários cuidados, como o tamanho máximo, mínimo e também paginas dinâmicas, que chamamos de responsivos, que elas se ajustam se você está usando cel, tablet ou pc
<shallwe> MerliM: vc sabe algo de html5 e css?
<MerliM> mano sim e nao
<MerliM> nao sou fera nisso
<MerliM> shallwe, bora pro ##.-.## pra nao da galho aqui
<shallwe> recomendo o brackets, ele é bem bom e tem pra ubuntu claro
<shallwe> MerliM: de novo não cara, custa muito tempo kkk
<MerliM> shallwe, nao uso buntuco e ja uso vim
<MerliM> kkk
<shallwe> só estou te dando as dicas, envolve os softwares que uso no ubuntu então não tem problema
<MerliM> :D
<MerliM> tnks
<shallwe> brackets pra fazer os códigos, bem com mesmo, procura, uso inkscape pra desenhos dos botes, logos etc, e gimp pras imagens claro
<shallwe> mas antes de começar a se preocupar com layout, procura algumas coisas só pra dar uma lida basica: - layout responsive,  - tableless -bootstrap
<shallwe> esse bootstrap é bem interessante, ele te dá uma noção das posições e era isso
<shallwe> e tudo rola tranquilo no ubuntu
<MerliM> blza obrigadooo
<shallwe> tranquilo :)
<MerliM> shallwe, libpurple-whatsapp
<MerliM> :D
<MerliM> a purple tem lib pra tudo até pra NASA NSA
<MerliM> ahuaua
<shallwe> essa é a vantagem do linux, faz uma lib e era isso
<shallwe> ai no windows vc faz um dll e ela depende do visual stdio 4, 5, 6 e assim vai, quando vc vê tem mais versões de dlls no seu sistema que germes no vaso sanitário
<Dead_Thinker> Saudades de usar o Pidgin pra tudo hehe
<Dead_Thinker> mas hj em dia com WhatsApp e Facebook da vida os messengers desktop meio q perderam sentido
<shallwe> Dead_Thinker: eu só uso isso whatsapp no google chrome e pidgin pra facebook
<shallwe> e alguns cliente skype claro
<shallwe> kkk quem usam atom pra codigo sabe como é https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7aEiVwBAdk
<edenc> Dead_Thinker: morreram? Eu uso telegram, whataspp e facebook primariamente no desktop
<Dead_Thinker> edenc: mas com client? eu uso no browser desktop tb, mas de client nativo só o do Telegram
<edenc> sim, com client
<edenc> quer dizer, não o whatsapp porque é terrível
<Dead_Thinker> mas falo mais em relação a usar MSN/ICQ/YM! e outros protocolos no mesmo client como antes, no Gaim/Pidgin, Miranda, Trillian etc
<shallwe> caramba vc lembrou do trillian kkkk
<edenc> Dead_Thinker: qual é a diferença? são protocolos
<edenc> que são implementados por clients
<edenc> exceto que o whatsapp é um protocolo propositalmente estragado pra você não sair dos clientes deles
<edenc> de resto tem um monte de cliente, inclusive o pidgin tem suporte a todos
<edenc> via libpurple
<edenc> não usa quem não quer
<shallwe> edenc: verdade, tem até apps pra whatsapp, mas eu não recomendo, pq se descobrirem podem te banir :)
<edenc> shallwe: podem? não sabia disso
<shallwe> edenc: não foi esse que vi mas serve http://www.cultofandroid.com/72184/use-third-party-whatsapp-client-banned-life/
<shallwe> os caras são fumetas
<shallwe> mas uso no google chrome, funciona perfeito
<edenc> shallwe: exceto se o celular estiver desligado ou sem conexão
<shallwe> edenc: a sim, tem que estar com o cel na rede wifi
<edenc> eu estou quase parando de usar
<edenc> shallwe: não precisa ser wifi
<edenc> as pessoas que eu gosto não estão no whatsapp mesmo
<shallwe> edenc: digo wifi pq nao vou ficar usando o 4g kk, mas o inportante é estar conectado
<shallwe> edenc: nem me fale, whatsapp é uma praga, quando se junta um grupo de amigos é toda hora aquilo apitando um nojo
<edenc> shallwe: só botar pra não apitar
 * a325 slaps shallwe around a bit with a large fishbot
<shallwe> a325: ui :)
<shallwe> edenc: sim, mas problema depois é vc ficar lendo e tentando achar algo que falaram de importante kkkk no meio de tanta besteira, faz parte
<shallwe> mas uso o facebook no pidgin
<shallwe> e claro, e-mail lógico
<edenc> shallwe: as pessoas falam coisas importantes no whatsapp?
<a325> tenho que aprender a usar isso aqui =X
<shallwe> edenc: pior que sim, trabalho
<edenc> agora você me pegou
<shallwe> tenho cliente que me manda tudo por whatsapp até voz gravada! um nojo kkk mas é cliente, não posso falar pra ele usar outro app né
<edenc> é, eu não posso usar whatsapp a trabalho porque meu empregador leva segurança um pouco a sério
<edenc> poder pode
<shallwe> edenc: a sim ai não dá mesmo
<edenc> rs
<shallwe> é eu tento responder sempre por e-mail, assim vai acostumando ou ligo no cel da pessoa
<edenc> whatsapp uma única utilidade pra mim: marcar coisas com as minas do tinder
<a325> pessoal, trabalho com javascript, php e (muito raro) java...vale a pena aprender python ?
<shallwe> a325: conhecimento nunca é de mais
<edenc> a325: sempre vale a pena aprender uma linguagem diferente da que você já conhece
<shallwe> :) tá falado
<jaqent> a325: "Tudo vale a pena se a alma nao eh pequena"
<edenc> a questão é se você tem tempo pra investir em aprendizado ou não
<jaqent> :P
<edenc> jaqent: nah
 * edenc detesta essa citação
<shallwe> a325: mas depende do uso
<jaqent> edenc: eu tb nao gosto, mas caia bem no momento...
<edenc> pra mim nunca cai bem, mas aí sou apenas eu
<shallwe> por exemplo eu trabalho atualmente com web, então phyton pra mim não tem muita utilidade, uso html, css, javascript e php
<shallwe> sempre achei phyton um visual basic da vida nao?
<edenc> shallwe: python é um bom substituto pra php :P
<edenc> hein?
<jaqent> edenc: com certeza
<shallwe> edenc: substituto em que ponto?
<shallwe> servidores com phyton?
<edenc> do tipo você usar python em todos os lugares que cogitaria usar php
<edenc> porque php é horrível
<edenc> prefiro clipper
<jaqent> mas o problema eh que o mercado de fora geral eh dominado por PHP/ASP nem toda hospedagem suporta python por exemplo, e as vezes vc tem que ira pra uma VPS/dedicado pra ter qualidade.
<shallwe> a ta, mas meu caso é online mesmo, php inda é melhor e mais fácil de ter em hospedagens
<jaqent> *de forma geral
<edenc> jaqent: isso era verdade no século passado
<shallwe> asp ainda existe? kkk
<edenc> a única vantagem do php em 2015 é a existência do wordpress
<shallwe> que domina a web :)
<edenc> domina não
<shallwe> e tira meu pão de cada dia :( kkk
<jaqent> infelizmente eh bem perto da verdade
<edenc> WP só domina o mercado de content management
<shallwe> edenc: é por ai
<edenc> que não é "a web"
<edenc> "a web" é outra coisa
<shallwe> claro que tem muito mais coisas, loja virtual etc que não se faz com ele
<jaqent> so que isso jah eh um mercado enorme
<a325> to fora de wordpress
<jaqent> shallwe: eu ja vi gente fazendo... fica bonito que da gosto
<edenc> shallwe: não é verdade, o magento está firme e forte
<edenc> inclusive detém uma fatia boa do mercado
<shallwe> jaqent: sim tem plugin que fazem ele como loja virtual, mas nada comparado com opencart, magento ou mesmo prestashop
<shallwe> que são proprios pra isso
<edenc> shallwe: magento é php
<shallwe> edenc: sim, prestashop tb opencart tb, joomla etc
<edenc> e eu já toquei um negócio de sucesso com um plugin de ecommerce no wordpress
<edenc> deu muito certo
<a325> em cima do zend framework (magento)
<edenc> porque era interessante ter o blog e a loja integrados
<shallwe> edenc: é ai nesse caso é uma boa pedida :)
<shallwe> quando se precisa dos 2
<edenc> "não se faz" é uma coisa que "não se diz" hue
<edenc> mas a nível não-comercial, de domínio da habilidade de programar
<edenc> php é uma péssima escolha
<shallwe> larguei vcs de mão, vou tomar meu chá da tarde :)
<shallwe> edenc: sei não descordo
<shallwe> se souber usar é bom, rápido, prático e seguro
<edenc> shallwe: "dIscordo"
<edenc> shallwe: ah vá
<edenc> até um ano atrás nem tinha suporte a ut8
<shallwe> edenc: kkk vc entendeu, escrevi rápido :)
<edenc> *utf8
<shallwe> e tb tem intendeu e entendeu :)
<edenc> se você passar 5 anos programando php exclusivamente
<edenc> vai perder completamente a habilidade de usar paradigmas funcionais ou assíncronos
<edenc> e a capacidade de aprender paradigmas tecnológicos novos :P
<jaqent> que absurdo
<shallwe> edenc: a bom, se você é programador a tempo então nem tenho o que falar :)
<edenc> quero ver uma pessoa que programa php exclusivamente implementar um algoritmo que rode bem no hadoop
<a325> edenc php é otimo, o que fode é os que não sabem usar
<edenc> aliás, um algoritmo que rode
<edenc> nem precisa ser "bem"
<a325> e sai fazendo merda
<edenc> ok...
<jaqent> eu vou me abster dessa conversa pra evitar de elevar a temperatura do canal
<shallwe> eu vou tomar chá que ficou offtopic :) kkk
<shallwe> mas eu uso php :)
<edenc> a325: como você implementaria um bitmap heap scan usando php?
<aedigital> bom mesmo eh uma cerva gelada neste calor
<edenc> eu sou curioso, perco meu tempo com coisas que eu já sei que são impossíveis, vai que eu aprendo alguma coisa
<hggdh> a325: linguagem, por favor
<a325> edenc, do sql ?
<edenc> a325: hein?
<Gluon> Hi
<barna> olá
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Gluon> opa
<astroo-> ola
<barna> alguem manja de samba?
<barna> to precisando compartilhar uma pasta com usuarios ruindows sem q peça senha. uma pasta publica a qualquer um, com todas as permissões. mas sempre q clico no "servidor" no ruindows ele pede sanha antes de mostras as pastas. meu smb.conf ta ssim http://paste.ubuntu.com/13353960/
<Gluon> alo
<xGrind> barna, ja conseguiu?
<barna> xGrind, consegui não
<Philosophus> boa noite !!!
<astroo-> ola
<Boson_> boa noite
<barna> boa
<barna> na verdade ta boa não, to passando tanta raiva com o samba.... foi só pra ser cordial!
<Boson_> um momento...
<Boson_> barna?
<Boson_> Alguém pode me ajudar com um aconfiiguração do XChat?
<annakamilla> oi gente tudo bom ?
<barna> Boson_, qual a dificuldade?
<Philosophus> opa, tudo indo
<annakamilla> to precisando de uma ajuda aqui
<Philosophus> no que ?
<barna> bom ta não, mas oi annakamilla
<annakamilla> com ssd d sndisk
<annakamilla> sandisk
<barna> da um apt-get update q resolve
<annakamilla> tenho ele ha pouco tempo e o gnome-disk-utility já tá acusando falha de ecc em 4 setores
<annakamilla> to com ubunu 14, e o trim já está ativado
<Boson_> barna... como faço para ocultar meu ip?
<Boson_> pensei que era o comando /hs request, mas não funciona
<barna> Boson_, primeiro vc tem q registrar seu nick, vc ja fez isso?
<Boson_> já
<Boson_> no freenode correto?
<barna> eu entrei no #freenode (eu acho, isso foi a 7 anos tras) e pedi pra me ocultarem. (em ingles é claro)
<Boson_> e depois?
<astroo-> ja dou a soluçao
<Boson_> opa...
<rafaelsoaresbr> é solicita no #freenode um hidden host
<astroo-> em ingles
<annakamilla> alguém tem ssd aqui ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> annakamilla, eu tenho. kingston v300
<Boson_> acesso  esse canal e peço?
<annakamilla> humm to com um da sandisk
<annakamilla> rafaelsoaresbr, estes erros de ecc são comuns ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> annakamilla, Comprei a série V300 que tanto o pessoal reclamou que vinha com flash de baixa qualidade, até hoje não deu problema
<barna> depois vc entra na lista de rede do xchat> coloca seu nick em nick: , em redes > ubuntu servers > editar> em favority channels vc coloca o #ubuntu-br, em coando de ligação vc coloca: set irc_join_delay 10 e em password: vc coloca a senha do seu nick .
<annakamilla> então não tem problema em dar erros de ecc né ? rafaelsoaresbr ?
<Boson_> o que é o delay 10?
<rafaelsoaresbr> annakamilla, isso é um problema. no aplicativos Discos aqui diz: O disco está OK (39 °C / 102 °F)
<rafaelsoaresbr> annakamilla, o TRIM está habilitado?
<barna> Boson_, é pra ele esperar 10 segundos antes de entrar no canal, pra dar tempo de seu password ser autenticado na freenode.
<annakamilla> o meu também mas na hora que eu olho detalhadamente ele aparece os 4 setores.
<annakamilla> ele tá to com o ubuntu 14.04 que já vem com suporte
<Boson_> Vou sair e retorno. Valeu barna.. mudei a configuração
<barna> se não vc entra direto, e aparece seu ip, quando vc é autenticado, ele desconecta e conecta da novo sem o ip
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-20
<annakamilla> rafaelsoaresbr, O disco está OK (41 °C / 106 °F) ele não fala de x setores efeituosos na entrada
<annakamilla> rafaelsoaresbr, http://imgur.com/5M1eNCU
<annakamilla> barna http://imgur.com/5M1eNCU
<annakamilla> caraca
<annakamilla> barna, vc tem ssd ?
<annakamilla> Meson, tem ssd ?
<barna> tenho não annakamilla to doido pra comprar um mas com o dolar nas alturas fica dificil.
<Meson> barna
<Meson> whois meson
<barna> Meson, ???
<Meson> oi
<annakamilla> ma manja deles barna ?
<Meson> tá  ocupado?
<barna> num entendi annakamilla
<annakamilla> de erro de ecc, dá uma olhada neste print barna http://imgur.com/5M1eNCU
<barna> Meson, nada D+, diga lá
<shallwe> nossa no freenode do irc em primeiro lugar #linux e em segundo #ubuntu :)
<Meson> sou o Boson
<Meson> Podemos falar no privado?
<barna> Meson, ok
<astroo-> e no irc mundial em primeiro
<Philosophus> ssd tem por 50 dolar aqui na blackfriday
<barna> annakamilla, desculpa, eu num entendo absolutamente nada de SSD. :(
<hggdh> annakamilla: de forma geral, trim é desaconselhado para SSDs de segunda linha
<hggdh> annakamilla: primeira linha é, basicamente, Intel.
<annakamilla> e o foda que o da minha irmã tb é ssd e está travando no windows
<annakamilla> humm
<hggdh> annakamilla: ainda assim, cuida da linguagem
<annakamilla> me desculpe
<shallwe> peguei a conversa andando no meio, mas ssd ta travando?
<annakamilla> quer dizer que o da sandisk é segunda linha ?
<hggdh> e não é Intel, assuma que é segunda linha
<shallwe> pergunta, no HD se tem badblock ou algo os programas consegue separar isso, no SSD acho que não tem isso né? estragou foi
<hggdh> s/^e/s&/
<annakamilla> shallwe o meu até que tá funcionando bem, o problema é que tem 4 bad blocks
<hggdh> SSDs deveriam, automagicamente, isolar areas ruims.
<shallwe> a bom
<hggdh> annakamilla: se os bad blocks não estão a incomodar, esqueça-os. Outra opção é fsck
<annakamilla> e cada dia aumenta um, to achando que é o trim.
<annakamilla> hggdh o meu travou só uma vez, desinstalei os drivers de video e deixei ó o da intel.
<annakamilla> até agora sem problema algum
<hggdh> annakamilla: os meus são Crucial, ambos (no laptop-
<annakamilla> hggdh deixei a conf padrão do ubuntu que ativa o trim semanalmente, nem ele pode ?
<Meson> hi
<hggdh> annakamilla: um vez por semana está bom
<annakamilla> sim dai eu acho que ele vai reciclar
<annakamilla> isso daqui
<annakamilla> hggdh devo ativar apm e cache de leitura e escrita ?
<xGrind> annakamilla, boa noite. problema com hd?
<annakamilla> xGrind, ssd
<xGrind> nem sabia que ssd tinha problema com badblock. tão caro e ainda tem isso?
<annakamilla> xGrind, http://pastebin.com/E6rB6z9p
<annakamilla> hggdh, http://pastebin.com/E6rB6z9p
<xGrind> annakamilla, tem um programa que usei no windows, que mostrava a saude do HD. meu HD estava com 26% de saude  kkk.
<annakamilla> mas xGrind não devo me preocupar muito né ?
<annakamilla> pq o meu ssd tá rápido, não tá apagando dados e parece que não há erros nos testes, só no longo que eu abortei.
<xGrind> annakamilla, depende. se ficar dando problema, melhor fazer backup e arrumar outro. o meu foi piorando e começou a travar e reiniciar o pc do nada. tinha hora que não era reconhecido na bios e eu tinha q desligar e ligar de novo
<xGrind> comprei outro hd e agora esta normal
<annakamilla> o duro xGrind que este é o meu eguno hd
<annakamilla> segundo
<xGrind> annakamilla, o loco. qnto tempo tem esse hd?
<annakamilla> tem alguns dias
<Philosophus> lol
<xGrind> o meu ficou ruim por causa de um estabilizador estragado que desligava ou reiniciava o pc do nada qndo eu ligava o ventilador no meu quarto. isso detonou o hd aos poucos
<xGrind> alguns dias e ja ta assim? o.O
<Philosophus> nunca tive problemas de HD assim
<annakamilla> o primeiro era o original do note, encheu de bad block até que um dia nem iniciou mais.
<xGrind> annakamilla, esse hd com problema é de notebook?
<annakamilla> sim
<annakamilla> acho que tá faltando uma flag no fstab
<annakamilla> noatime
<sdfdsfsfd> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<sdfdsfsfd> Estou tendo problemas com o Ubuntu 14.04 no meu notebook. Ele é muito lento para abrir programas. Eu poderia instalar o Ubuntu 12.04  e ter todas as atualizações de seguranças e um sistema estável para trabalhar ?
<astroo-> diz que cpu e
<sdfdsfsfd> Pois, quando eu usava o Ubuntu 12.04 funcionava perfeitamente, mais depois que atualizei para o 14.04, tenho problemas de lentidão
<sdfdsfsfd> astroo-: oi , tudo bem ? É 2.7 giga de ram e intel core i3
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<astroo-> chip video?
<sdfdsfsfd> beleza astroo-  é Intel® Ironlake Mobile
<astroo-> ve o privado e e 1 bug
<sdfdsfsfd> astroo-: não entendi
<sdfdsfsfd> astroo-: outro problema que eu tenho é o chrome, posso abrir no máximo 4 abas, mais do q isso ele trava todo
<astroo-> ve a janela do teu privado em conversa
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> e bug do chip video intel
<sdfdsfsfd> ah sim, eu vi
<sdfdsfsfd> astroo-: poxa, não é a configuração do hardware ?
<sdfdsfsfd> ou seja, não é pouco para o ubuntu 14.04
<MerliM> sdfdsfsfd, a maquina deveria rodar suave
<MerliM> unity
<sdfdsfsfd> MerliM: hm..
<MerliM> fez uma instalacao limpa ou upgrade
<MerliM> ja volto fumar
<sdfdsfsfd> MerliM: Conforme o astroo- disse ser um bug, como eu posso resolver o problema ? Há algo que eu possa fazer ? Lembrando que sempre mantenho o sistema atualizado com o upgrade dist-upgrade
<sdfdsfsfd> :S
<MerliM> se for um bug e tiver sido marcado como solved no bugfix pode
<MerliM> resta saber que bug
<MerliM> deve ser resquicio do upgrade
<sdfdsfsfd> resquicio ?
<MerliM> ja tentou limpar caches temporarios
<MerliM> essas coisa
<MerliM> coisas
<MerliM> algo no upgrade config antiga conflitando com algo
<MerliM> sei la 12.04 usava ja unity
<MerliM> ja rodou um TOP pra ve como ta o consumo de recursos
<MerliM> geralmente ele te indica o provavel causador
<MerliM> terminal -> top
<MerliM> e monitora
<sdfdsfsfd> chrome :O
<sdfdsfsfd> Mas como eu posso resolver isso ? Atualizar o Ubuntu para a próxima versão talvez resolveria ? Ou voltar para o 12.04 ?
<astroo-> tenta o lubuntu
<astroo-> faz 1 teste com ele
<sdfdsfsfd> Me acostumei muito com o Unity, sem falar que ele se adapta bem com dual monitor, pois uso um monitor com o notebook
<sdfdsfsfd> astroo-: Se eu instalar o Ubuntu 15.04 ?
<sdfdsfsfd> ops 15.10
<astroo-> testa primeiro
<sdfdsfsfd> astroo-: Mais ele é seguro ?
<astroo-> mais nao sei
<KurtKraut> sdfdsfsfd, A melhor change de resolver um problema conhecido em uma versão do Ubuntu é instalando/atualizando para a mais recente.
<sdfdsfsfd> KurtKraut ? Nossa... você é icone!
<sdfdsfsfd> KurtKraut, me deu nostalgia aqui agora ao ler seu nick :(
<KurtKraut> sdfdsfsfd, Essa juventude aqui não sabe quem eu sou, então, fico 99% do tempo icógnito aqui :P
<sdfdsfsfd> KurtKraut: sim, infelizmente muitos não passaram o que passamos com o verdadeiro irc
<sdfdsfsfd> Sinto tanta falta dessa época, foi a melhor epoca da minha vida na internet
<sdfdsfsfd> muito legal ler seu nick aqui
<sdfdsfsfd> Muito legal mesmo... Já se passaram 7 anos
<sdfdsfsfd> mais continuando...
<sdfdsfsfd> KurtKraut: É seguro usar o Ubuntu 15.10 ? Eu digo isso pq ele não é LTS
<KurtKraut> sdfdsfsfd, Por que seria inseguro? De onde você tirou a ideia que versões não-LTS são inseguras?
<sdfdsfsfd> KurtKraut: bom, não-lts não é seguro quando lts... estou errado ? :S
<KurtKraut> sdfdsfsfd, Errado
<KurtKraut> sdfdsfsfd, LTS significa que por mais tempo os pacotes sofrerão atualizações voltadas a segurança.
<KurtKraut> sdfdsfsfd, Se você for instalar Ubuntu num sistema que é difícil para você atualizar (ex.: aqueles painéis de voo em aeroporto, algo que rode num navio, em um lugar sem internet ou um servidor que um reboot seja muito oneroso)
<KurtKraut> sdfdsfsfd, Nesses locais você instala LTS pois sem dar reboot, sem ter que dar upgrade no sistema e verificar as configurações para os novos softwares, você continuará recebendo os updates
<KurtKraut> sdfdsfsfd, Numa versão não-LTS, esse período é de 1 ano apenas (se não me falha a memória).
<KurtKraut> sdfdsfsfd, Então após um ano, os repositórios pararão de ter atualizações. Mesmo que surja um bug grave de segurança, você não receberá a atualização.
<al4nc4ds> o.O Site fora do ar - http://ubuntu-br.org/
<sdfdsfsfd> al4nc4ds: vc tbm ? :S
<sdfdsfsfd> hehe
<KurtKraut> sdfdsfsfd, Se tratando de um desktop, um notebook, sério mesmo que você pretende ficar 1 ano inteiro sem atualizar o sistema?
<KurtKraut> sdfdsfsfd, Vejo o contrário: as pessoas até gostam de ver os softwares novos, os recursos novos.
<KurtKraut> sdfdsfsfd, Nesse sentido, LTS tem absolutamente ganho nenhum, só prejuízo.
<al4nc4ds> rolling release na veia o.O
<MerliM> al4nc4ds, concordoo
<sdfdsfsfd> KurtKraut: mais não seria recomendado atualizar o sistema ?
<sdfdsfsfd> Desculpa..
<sdfdsfsfd> mas estou um pouco confuso com tudo isso agora, KurtKraut
<KurtKraut> sdfdsfsfd, Vamos resumir: você vai instalar Ubuntu num lugar que se você der reboot, vai perder milhares de reais ou teria que pegar um avião para ir atualizar e voltar?
<al4nc4ds> Comece aqui o.O ---> http://ubuntu-br.org/comece
<KurtKraut> sdfdsfsfd, Se a resposta for sim, use LTS. Caso contrário, não, use sempre a versão mais recente.
<KurtKraut> sdfdsfsfd, Versão não-LTS não tem relação com segurança, com estabilidade. Não é uma versão beta. É uma versão estável.
<KurtKraut> sdfdsfsfd, Consegui esclarecer?
<sdfdsfsfd> KurtKraut: mais ou menos, desculpe a minha ignorancia, reboot ?
<KurtKraut> sdfdsfsfd, Reboot = reiniciar o computador
<hggdh> adicionalmente, as LTSs agora sofrem updates de versão para o X e kernel (pelo menos).
<sdfdsfsfd> KurtKraut: Sim, claro, vai perder as atualizações ?
<Xconfig> E ae
<Xconfig> qualé
<KurtKraut> sdfdsfsfd, Não, há nenhuma perda de atualizações. O que fez download e instalou é seu, ninguém vai te tirar :P
<Relogio_Podre> Caras
<Relogio_Podre> alguem ja instalou o patch do kernel?
<al4nc4ds> alguem ja se aventurou nessa coisa bizarra ?
<al4nc4ds> http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/visual-studio-code-no-ubuntu/
<sdfdsfsfd> KurtKraut: O não-lts os repositorios após 1 não sofre atualização, certo ? Ou seja, o sistema não fica atualizado após esse periodo, já o lts eu consigo mandar o sistema atualizado por um bom tempo.
<sdfdsfsfd> *manter*
<hggdh> sdfdsfsfd: 9 meses. Mas é só fazer um upgrade após a liberação da nova versão do Ubuntu
<KurtKraut> sdfdsfsfd, Sim. Mas estamos no Ubuntu 15.10, ou seja, lançado no mês 10 de 2015. Daqui há 1 ano já terão lançado o Ubuntu 16.04 e o 16.10. Sério mesmo que você tem planos de ver duas versões serem lançadas do Ubuntu e não fazer o upgrade para elas?
<KurtKraut> sdfdsfsfd, Ficar sem as novidades todas, as melhorias todas?
<al4nc4ds> https://code.visualstudio.com/#alt-downloads
<al4nc4ds> lol
<KurtKraut> sdfdsfsfd, Versões do Ubuntu são lançadas semestralmente, todo mês 04 e mês 10 do ano.
<Relogio_Podre> estou com o patch do mainline 4.3
<Relogio_Podre> mas estou sem o menuconfig
<al4nc4ds> KurtKraut, mano tu é guerreiro lol
<sdfdsfsfd> KurtKraut: Tudo bem, mas vou conseguir mandar o meu sistema estável e seguro, pois qualquer bug, eu tenho atualização para ela. Já o não-lts não e possivel após 1 ano.
<hggdh> al4nc4ds: https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode
<sdfdsfsfd> *manter*
<al4nc4ds> hggdh, (;
<KurtKraut> al4nc4ds, Mais de 20 anos de IRC, calejado já :
<KurtKraut> :P
<hggdh> sdfdsfsfd: novamente: versões não LTS são suportadas for 9 meses.
<al4nc4ds> astroo-, nauta!
<Philosophus> boa noite sdfdsfsfd, estava com o mesmo problema que vc
<KurtKraut> sdfdsfsfd, Inverta a sua lógica: não-LTS é bom, é seguro, é estável.
<Philosophus> mas depois de instalar novamente e fazer o update o problema foi sanado
<astroo-> al4nc4ds  nao percebi
<al4nc4ds> mundo da lua
<KurtKraut> sdfdsfsfd, 'Não me interessa se ela é coroa, panela velha é que faz comida boa' é ideia do Sérgio Reis apenas. No Ubuntu tem disso não.
<sdfdsfsfd> Philosophus: você atualizou para qual versão ?
<Philosophus> <KurtKraut> satisfacao te encontrar por aqui
<ghs> KurtKraut: entendi... Vou instalar o 15.10
<ghs> Vou registrar um nick aqui na freenode e lembrar dos velhos tempos da BRASnet ;(
<KurtKraut> ghs, :D
<KurtKraut> Philosophus, Aloha
<ghs> tem bons canais aqui para entrar além do #ubuntu-br ?
<KurtKraut> ghs, ahahahha: não! hahahah
<astroo-> depende do gosto
<KurtKraut> ghs, E aqui é morto 90% do tempo
<Philosophus> eu voltei agora para o irc e tmb estou a busca de canais novos
<ghs> Philosophus: Você também era da BRASnet ?
<Philosophus> cara meu primeiro acesso foi com net discada
<Philosophus> na epoca entrava para aprender sobre html
<Philosophus> caraca veio umas coisas na cabeca agora
<Philosophus> que nostalgia
<ghs> sim :(
<astroo-> o irc sempre foi mais positivo que negativo ao contrario do facebook por exemplo
<hggdh> Relogio_Podre: mais fácil usar um pacote pronto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds?action=show&redirect=KernelMainlineBuilds
<ghs> KurtKraut: obrigado pelo esclarecimento (:
<KurtKraut> ghs, You're welcome. Quero te ver feliz com o Ubuntu 15.10 :D
<Relogio_Podre> e ae
<Relogio_Podre> cade a galera
<ghs> KurtKraut: eu vou instalar amanha o Ubuntu 15.10 ai eu volto aqui para dar um retorno :D
<Relogio_Podre> ta usando ruindows ainda? ta loko
<ghs> hehe
<ghs> Relogio_Podre:  eu ? não sei o que é ruindows, não uso isso ai há  séculos
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<al4nc4ds> ciao
<astroo-> ciao
<Relogio_Podre> preciso de mescaline
<Relogio_Podre> alguém
<Relogio_Podre> tem mescaline
<ghs> obrigado a todos pela ajuda
<ghs> um abraço a todos
<ghs> foi bom te ver KurtKraut :)
<ghs> boa noite a todos
<picasso_> alguém ai?
<Philosophus> opa
<KurtKraut> Philosophus, não é bom responder esse tipo de pergunta :P
<picasso_> =x
<Philosophus> to carente xD
<picasso_> pessoal estou aqui rodando pelo wine o rosetta stone mais não sei onde jogar os arquivos de idioma dele já que não existe uma pasta compatível no wine... curte:
<picasso_> - Windows XP: %Documents and Settings%\All Users\Application Data\Rosetta Stone\Language Training\AutoInstall
<picasso_> - Windows 7/8/10: "C:\ProgramData\Rosetta Stone\Language Training\AutoInstall"
<picasso_> Era para colocar ai no windows mais no wine não tem =/
<KurtKraut> picasso_, Mas você já achou a pasta onde fica o Rosetta no Linux, certo?
<picasso_> sim no wine sim :D
<KurtKraut> picasso_, E se você criar as pastas que faltam?
<MerliM> vê que sistema o wine tá simulando e criar a pasta
<MerliM> parece que a unidade Z: é o teu home
<picasso_> criei a pasta mais não identifica =/
<picasso_> hum...
<MerliM> o rosetta nao permite definir o caminho
<picasso_> exatamente...
<MerliM> o que é rosetta afinal ahuahua
<picasso_> melhor programa de idioma do mundo \o/
<MerliM> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Philosophus> lol vai pro fisk
<MerliM> e serve pra que mesmo
<picasso_> aprender inglês e mais 23 idiomas...
<picasso_> sou pobre Philosophus
<MerliM> pq nao usar italk
<MerliM> e afins ja viu se nao existe algo similar nativo no linux
<picasso_> italk? é tão bom como o rosetta?
<picasso_> Eu consegui rodar o rosetta mais tive que deletar o wine ai puff =/
<MerliM> appdb do wine
<MerliM> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1867
<MerliM> falando das versoes que rolam de boa veja se a sua ta tranquilo la
<MerliM> italk eu adoro
<MerliM> tem outros q nao lembro nome e italk nao precisa instalar nada
<picasso_> o programa tá rodando de boa, só não sei, onde colocar o .rsd que são os idiomas xD
<MerliM> seleciona a lingua nativa e as que quer aprender ele te sugere amigos
<MerliM> dai vc ensina e aprende
<MerliM> alive
<picasso_> hum...
<picasso_> :o
<Philosophus> tem no USC ?
<MerliM> ja tentou fazer isso wine rosetta.exe ARQUIVODEIDIOMA.rsd
<MerliM> ou o nome de executavel dele
<picasso_> hummmmmm
<picasso_> vejamos...
<picasso_> nem dá certo fica pedindo cd...
<picasso_> tem que descobrir onde colocar a pasta "Autoinstall" no rosetta pra funcionar =s
<MerliM> e sem ele abre so chamando o exe ele executa
<picasso_> o programa abre mais ai fica pedindo para adicionar o cd (.rsd).
<MerliM> e se tu apontar em vez de pro cd pra um diretorio local mesmo com os rsd
<MerliM> tipo /home/usuario/file.rsd
<picasso_> wine roseta.exe e o diretório?
<picasso_> vejamos, vejamos...
<MerliM> nao
<MerliM> abre normal o roseta
<MerliM> vai pedir o cd
<MerliM> deve ter um botao pra fazer sei lá ele buscar como se fosse em uma unidade
<MerliM> ai aponta pro diretorio
<MerliM> dentro das configuracoes do wine vc pode setar tb o diretorio que responde pelo cdrom
<picasso_> não dá...
<picasso_> só tem clicar em adicionar o cd como se fosse uma unidade montada, a menos que, dê, para montar tipo .iso o .rsd....
<picasso_> hummmm
<picasso_> pera ai
<MerliM> picasso_, outro livemocha
<MerliM> tao bom qnt italk
<picasso_> hummmm
<MerliM> picasso_, vc tem o cd
<MerliM> ou iso
<MerliM> do rosetta
<Philosophus> isso que ia perguntar agora
<picasso_> tenho os .rsd
<picasso_> que são os arquivos de idioma.
<MerliM> nao precisa do iso
<MerliM> esse post
<MerliM> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=619250
<picasso_> preciso colocar como unidade montada .rsd igual iso.
<MerliM> ensina a montar o iso e configurar o wine para reconhecer como um cdrom
<picasso_> hum....
<MerliM> ai ja nao sei
<picasso_> ai sim :D
<MerliM> a solucao
<MerliM> http://pastebin.com/kCBzFERn
<MerliM> marcado inclusive como SOLVED
<MerliM> boa sorte
<picasso_> opaaaaa
<picasso_> o problema é que não é .iso e sim .rsd =s mais vou tentar...
<MerliM> cara baixa o iso
<MerliM> mano
<Philosophus> ou compra o cd
<Philosophus> -.-
<picasso_> agora não é mais em .iso e sim .rsd =x
<MerliM> https://kat.cr/usearch/rosetta%20stone%20iso/
<picasso_> só versões antigas é em .iso e nem sei se funfa na versão nova...
<MerliM> picasso_, faz um teste
<MerliM> no terminal tenta
<picasso_> hum
<MerliM> sudo mount auto LANGUAGE.rsd /mnt -o loop
<MerliM> se der erro muda de auto pra iso9660 nao garanto q funcione
<picasso_> deu altos erros e mandou um help dos comandos.
<MerliM> esquece
<MerliM> quer uma dica
<MerliM> que talvez resolva
<picasso_> como eu coloco arquivos no /mnt/virtual que criei?
<MerliM> nao coloca ai que ta tinha que ter o ISO
<MerliM> vc tem alguma maquina com windows
<MerliM> ???
<picasso_> sim...
<picasso_> posso instalar no windows e rodar pelo wine né?
<MerliM> sim claro
<MerliM> instala no windows deixa ajustado como vc quer e copia as pastas exatamente como estao do windows pro linux
<picasso_> pois é, vou fazer isso... eita jesus 3 da manhã... amanhã tô por ai, falo, obrigado pela ajuda :D \o
<picasso_> acho que vai dá pau
<MerliM> ja fiz isso algumas vezes com alguns app e funfou
<picasso_> porque pede a pasta %programdata% no windows e no wine ela não existe.
<MerliM> nao tem pq da pau
<MerliM> cara acho q existe
<MerliM> vc nao ta encontrando
<picasso_> se existir só jogar os arquivos nela...
<picasso_> porque precisa dessas pastas para instalar ou no windows xp ou 7
<picasso_> - Windows XP: %Documents and Settings%\All Users\Application Data\Rosetta Stone\Language Training\AutoInstall
<picasso_> <picasso_> - Windows 7/8/10: "C:\ProgramData\Rosetta Stone\Language Training\AutoInstall"
<MerliM> https://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?p=90553
<MerliM> isso é um alias pra C:\ProgramData
<MerliM> cria
<MerliM> pow
<MerliM> sua pasta C:\ no wine é
<MerliM> ~/.wine
<MerliM> ~/.wine/drive_c/ProgramData
<MerliM> dentro dela cria o resto e joga la
<picasso_> não entra nessa última pasta x.x
<MerliM> programData
<MerliM> ???
<picasso_> não x.x
<MerliM> picasso_, dentro de drive_c
<MerliM> cria ela mano do jeito que o windows faz
<MerliM> ProgramData
<picasso_> ah sim.
<picasso_> :o
<MerliM> e vai criando até chegar nao AutoInstall
<MerliM> e joga la
<picasso_> vejamos...
<MerliM> indo dormir mano qlqr coisa o barna da o suporte cara manjaa
<MerliM> hauaha
<MerliM> :D
<picasso_> é não deu.
<MerliM> boa noite
<picasso_> belezoca, boa noite o
<picasso_> \o
<picasso_> vou colocar no windows mesmo :]
<MerliM> eu instalaria num windows xp
<MerliM> o mais simples pra transplantar pro wine
<picasso_> ^^^
<MerliM> ou numa virtualbox com windows xo
<MerliM> xp
<MerliM> amannnha to aqui te ajudo se precisar
<picasso_> :) belezoca.
<gome> hi all
<gome> can any one help me i am getting my internet on ubuntu browser but not in terminal
<lynxer10x> bom dia pessoar
<lynxer10x> como era de se eperar, ferrei o boot do intel stick... uauhauha nao boota mais o mundo cruel
<shallwe> bom dia gente boa
<shallwe> nem dá pra acreditar microsoft studio code ta no Github kkkk
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<L3ows> como faço para realizar o upgrade da versão Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS para 15.10 ?
<Pirata-Os> alguem aqui tem apostila sobre linux
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<hggdh> ufff. De novo.
<jaqent> que trampo
<hggdh> este foi o final da limpeza de outono. O resto fica.
<eloi_carneiro> pessoal qual pacote/software vcs usam para instalar o vnc nas maquinas da rede para dar suporte remoto?
<eloi_carneiro> tentei o tightvncserver
<eloi_carneiro> mas não esta dando certo
<barna> vinagre?
<barna> vnc é bem chato e lento.
<barna> eloi_carneiro, pra quele role de instar o OS em varias maquinas?
<eloi_carneiro> barna, é pra elas mesmo
<eloi_carneiro> barna, mas o que eu quero é o server, eu quero acessar as maquinas dos usuarios
<eloi_carneiro> estou tentando o tightvncserver
<eloi_carneiro> mas não esta dando
<eloi_carneiro> barna, o vinagre que vc me passou se não me engano é apenas para acesso correto?
<barna> eloi_carneiro, controle remoto tb
<barna> usei ele nos passados em comps sem monitor.
<eloi_carneiro> o vinagre tem opção de server então, eu vou tentar aqui
<wopgan> boa tarde
<wopgan> moçada ... alguem me fala alguma coisa sobre a comunidade oficial ubuntu-br ?
<eloi_carneiro> wopgan, o que vc quer saber?
<wopgan> qualquer coisa relacioinada .. notei q o site tah fora do ar
<wopgan> não encontrei nenhum motivo aparente
<wopgan> e qnd estava no ar estava desatualizado
<wopgan> tah pegando alguma coisa?
<wopgan> ou simplesmente foi deixado de lado?
<wopgan> tah precisando de apoio?
<wopgan> sei lá !
<wopgan> tah rolando alguma coisa?
<eloi_carneiro> wopgan, o chefe podia responder essa pergunta, ele esta mais por dentro do assunto
<wopgan> chefe  ...
<eloi_carneiro> wopgan, brincadeira
<wopgan> laihelaiehilaheale
<wopgan> ah
<wopgan> mais tipo .. pergunto pq, resolvi voltar a utilizar o ubuntu como distro principal
<eloi_carneiro> sim
<barna> num to sabendo de tudo, mas algo tem.
<wopgan> e tipo ... fiz o basico .. q é ir atrás de suporte na comu oficial
<eloi_carneiro> estamos aqui
<wopgan> bem .. pelo menos qnd usei a um tempo atrás era assim
<wopgan> tinha o site ... André um blog ...
<wopgan> agora tah meio parado ..
<barna> eloi_carneiro, salvo engano na versão "normal" do ubuntu ele já instalar o visualizador, o server vc tem q instalar e configurar, mas é q nem tirar doce de criança. muuuuuuuuito facil.
<wopgan> sei q não é exclusividade do ubuntu
<wopgan> muitas outras distros estão meio assim
<wopgan> mais tipo .. como estou voltando com o uso no ubuntu
<barna> wopgan, sinto o informe o andre foi embora.
<wopgan> é eu sei
<wopgan> e já a um tempo
<wopgan> mais tipo .. ninguem continuou o trabalho dele?
<barna> sim, esse ano perdi a data da homenagem a ele. tava off no periodo. mas rolou uma homenagem offline.
<wopgan> ah ...
<barna> a galera continuou o trampo sim, mas.......
<barna> subistituir ele num é pra qualquer um.
<wopgan> não msm ..
<wopgan> mais tipo .. poxa ... seria legal ter aquilo de novo
<wopgan> digo daquela epoca ..
<barna> mas bola pra frente a vida segue..... nois tamo aki, e o ubuntu vai vivendo.
<wopgan> sim claro
<wopgan> existe alguma info de qndo o site vai voltar?
<wopgan> algum grupo especifico cuidando disso?
<wopgan> como posso ajudar?
<barna> kra, "q bom" q o site saio do ar. pq tava mega desatualizado, tava mais atrapalhando do q ajudando.
<wopgan> sim é ..
<wopgan> mais tipo .. podemos correr atrás do preju né ...
<barna> a ultima atualização dele tinha mais de 1 ano.
<wopgan> podemos subir informações novas ... teve mt coisa rolando na canonical ...
<wopgan> ubutão ai top de linha
<barna> vei, uma galera do conselho tava no corre, de achar qm mantinha o site e atualizar. demorou.....
<wopgan> o conselho bera mt aqui?
<barna> o plano B era tirar do ar, pra num atrapalhar.
<wopgan> ou aqui é um canal de users?
<barna> tipo, lá tava pra download o ubuntu 14.10 q já foi descontinuado, geral baixando e num conseguindo instalar.
<wopgan> é .. pois é ...
<barna> todo santo dia entrava um aki pedindo ajuda. ai nois tinha q falar q foi descontinuado, os tempo de atualização etc....
<wopgan> bom .. de toda forma ... eu estou aqui!
<wopgan> disponivel para ajudar
<barna> agora magina a galera q baixou e num funcionou. desistiu do ubuntu etc....
<wopgan> e se tiverem noticias ... alguma força tarefa pra fazer a coisa continuar
<wopgan> estou aqui
<barna> massa, Bem Vindo de volta!
<wopgan> é nóis macacada
<wopgan> vamo q vamo !
<wopgan> passei mt tempo com o arch ...
<wopgan> to meio enferrujado ... mais isso resolve logo
<wopgan> duvidas com o sistema " linux " por si pode contar comigo ...
<barna> vixi, se vc desembolou no arch, ubuntu vai ser facil
<wopgan> unity e ubuntu como um todo ...
<wopgan> me da um tempo e logo to afiado de novo
<barna> :D
<wopgan> laiehalieha ... cara .. desde de 2011 qnd o unity apareceu ...
<wopgan> sai .. só pq não fui com a cara dele ..
<wopgan> mais sempre tive numa VM
<wopgan> e agora vendo o tanto q ele tah evoluido ... e pode evoluir ... decidi voltar
<barna> hehehehehehehehehe, vc e uma galera....
<barna> clusive eu
<barna> eu fui pro xfce....
<wopgan> pois é .. minha esposa usa com mate ...
<wopgan> eu q meio tava de bico virado pra distro .. sei lá ...
<barna> eu to usando mate em pcs mais antigos, quase usando nos pcs de produção.
<wopgan> agora acho q chegou a hora de voltar ...
<wopgan> ah .. o unity é filé cara ..
<barna> o unity ta prometendo uma reviravolta nos proximos tempos.
<wopgan> sim .. eu andei lendo alguma coisa
<barna> hoje eu até curto unity (alem de pesado). mas demorou um tempo pra me acostumar.
<barna> fiquei puto com a imposição de migração. num dar escolha.
<wopgan> é .. eu tbm lahiealiehailheai
<wopgan> por isso cai de cabeça no arch
<wopgan> por isso .. livre pra escolher
<wopgan> mais o arch ... assim como toda meta distro ... tem os seus agravantes ...
<barna> exato, isso achei (e acho) q foi paia.
<wopgan> o convivio com a instabilidade é meio q viver em cima de um piso de vidro ...
<barna> eu tentei funtoo (gentoo), mas foi D+ pra minha cabeça.
<wopgan> laiehailheialhea .. eu usei um tempo
<barna> sem falar de bom e velho debian.
<wopgan> mais me adaptei melhor com o arch
<barna> eu queria uma distro mais....... rapida.
<wopgan> cara .. isso é ilusão ... e eu posso falar isso com prioridade ...
<barna> mas meu problema é q uso o computador pra ganhar o pão nosso de cada dia, num posso viver com as "instabilidades"
<wopgan> a velocidade tah em te atender ...
<wopgan> a velocidade de uma distro não tah na DE .. ou no nucleo
<wopgan> tah em como vc trabalha com ela
<barna> kra eu trabalho com video.
<wopgan> só ..
<wopgan> eu sou admin de redes ...
<barna> tipo só de usar um kernel lowlatecy já muda.
<wopgan> boto fé ...
<wopgan> ai é necessidade especifica né
<barna> imaginei q com um funtoo bem configurado eu ia ter um real ganho de perfomasse,
<wopgan> pra minha area se inicializar só com o terminal .. tipo xorg-twm ...
<wopgan> já tah me servindo
<barna> tem maquina aki q com unity num rola, já o mate ou xfce vai de boas.
<wopgan> sim ...
<barna> ow, vc trampa com rede, vou te fritar um dia desses.
<wopgan> é nóis manolo
<wopgan> bom ... no meu note q foi o primeiro a ser testado
<wopgan> tah rodando super liso ...
<wopgan> acredito q no comp de mesa vai ser a msm coisa ...
<barna> eu to usando rede (coisa simples pra vc imagino), pq to construindo um clustering de render.
<barna> ta usando qual versão?
<wopgan> ai ó
<wopgan> eu ... a ultima 15,10
<wopgan> minha esposa tah usando a ultima LTS eu acho ...
<wopgan> com o mate ...
<barna> eu to com as duas aki.
<wopgan> vou ver se coloco no comp de mesa essa noite ainda ...
<barna> a 15.10 pra teste a 14.04 LTS pra trabalho..
<wopgan> legal ..
<wopgan> acho q vou seguir sua ideia ...
<wopgan> o comp de mesa é onde concentro as coisas mais importantes ...
<wopgan> a rede da casa toda se joga nele ...
<wopgan> o ubuntu tinha uma parada tipo uma nuvem ...
<wopgan> não tem mais né ?
<barna> eu to desse corre de desenvolver o clustering, to usando o 15.10 pra ja ir resolvendo paus de mudanças.... pra poder migrar pro 16.04 mais de boas.
<wopgan> ubuntu one
<barna> kra sei não, nunca consegui usar isso.
<barna> eu sou uma negação nesses paranaues de nuvens.
<barna> o q sei usar é flickr pra banco de imagens e olhe lá!
<wopgan> hum...
<wopgan> acho q vou continuar com o owncloud então
<wopgan> lahiehaleihaliehlai
<barna> eu montei um sistema de integração camera > celular > flickr. bato a foto, vai pro celular (wifi) > backup no flickr.
<wopgan> vai ser mais confiavel
<wopgan> manolo .. to me mandando ... fazer uma pequena viagem pra casa
<wopgan> me joga no projeto do cluster !
<wopgan> to contigo ...
<wopgan> mais tarde apareço online!
<wopgan> e falamos mais !
<wopgan> fui!
<barna> wopgan, massa mano,
<jaqent> wopgan: se não me engano foi desativado (ou ia ser)
<barna> o one?
<jaqent> é
<lynxer10> ubuntu one foi desativado
<lynxer10> nao tem mais o servico nao
<hggdh> Ubuntu One foi descontinuado. O site ubuntu-br.org está, finalmente, a ser actualizado.
<hggdh> *atualizado
<barna> huuuuuhhhhuuuu
<jaqent> wopgan: quando voltar olha o que o hggdh falou ^ aqui
<hggdh> bem, pelo menos está é a minha esperança ;-)
<jaqent> já é alguma coisa :D
<jaqent> eu acho que ele deixou o bouncer aqui e foi pra casa
<jaqent> ou não XD
<jaqent> hggdh: uma pergunta, os logs do canal ficam disponível em algum lugar? (eu vi que tem um log bot aqui)
<hggdh> jaqent: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<barna> antigamente ficava, num lembro donde, procurando.....
<hggdh> todos os canais Ubuntu que são loggedestão lá
<jaqent> hggdh: muito obrigado :)
<jaqent> caramba o log é eterno :O
<barna> jaqent, tem os logs de 2008?
<jaqent> barna: 2004
<jaqent> desde 2004
<jaqent> quer dizer eu não olhei todos, eles estão organizados por pastas ano/mes/dia ai dentro do dia tem uma versão html e uma txt de todos os canais que são logados pelo bot
<barna> :D
<barna> vou ver se acho meus primeiros dias aki, deve ser engraçado, eu 100% noob.
 * jaqent segura uma placa escrito "mãe eu to no log"
<barna> como q liga o wifi?
<jaqent> barna: todos fomos e somos noobs em várias coisas :)
<barna> hehehehehehehe, podes cre!
<jaqent> hggdh: vc sabe me dizer se existe um tarball de um canal específico ou dos logs?
<jaqent> *ou de todos os logs?
<jaqent> barna: 04/11/2010 é o primeiro do #ubuntu-br
<barna> :(
<jaqent> foi chatinho de achar ele na mão kkkk
<barna> nessa época eu ja tava escolado. fui quando comecei a brigar com o nuno sobre LTS e versão mais recente.
<jaqent> caraca, faz tempo que vc estão ness então...
<jaqent> tá na hora de encerrar o assunto nem LTS dura tanto :P
<barna> é q sempre q alguem pergunta qual instalar, eu do as duas opções, e indico o LTS pro novatos.
<barna> ele indica a ultima versão.
<jaqent> bom eu acho o que vc faz mais certo, eu não acho bacana só uma. As vezes que eu reclamei aqui foi por causa disso, que tinha gente falando específicamente pra se usar LTS pq a última tem suporte curto
<barna> eu uso e indico as LTS, mas ai é por conta e risco do usuario.
<barna> tipo novato, eu acho ruim indicar non-LTS, pq vai ter q atualizar, as chances de bugs é maior etc....
<barna> mas tem os new-user q tão afim de fuçar, escarafunchar o OS, então vai na ultima mesmo!
<barna> tem q sacar qual é a do user.
<jaqent> eu até entendo a precaução nesse caso, é quem tem uma galera que trata non-LTS como se fosse versão alfa
<lynxer10> jaqent: concordo com voce
<jaqent> lynxer10: em que exatamente?
<lynxer10> jaqent: sua ultima frase
<jaqent> lynxer10: pois é
<linuxbr> queria que vcs me falasse qual a configuração pra rodar ubuntu
<linuxbr> tipo um notebook
<barna> linuxbr, como assim?
<linuxbr> tipo qual processador
<hggdh> jaqent: não existe um tarball, até onde saiba. Mas é fácil: sabendo-se a estrutura dos logs, um shell script com wget ou curl pode pegar apenas os logs do #ubuntu-br
<linuxbr> por q pretendo comprar um notebook pra colocar o ubuntu
<jaqent> hggdh: essa era minha outra opção, eu prometo que serei gentil com o servidor :)
<hggdh> jaqent: heh. Sugiro, realmente, dar um tempinho entre um download e outro; se é apenas o -br que te interessa, não necessita.
<hggdh> alias, os logs todos (ASCII e HTML) ocupam *vários* GB
<jaqent> é só o br mesmo, e só o txt
<hggdh> (os meus logs pessoais, com ~ de 50 canais, estão em 5GB
<hggdh> linuxbr: e para o que será usado o notebook?
<linuxbr> pra uso em casa,navegar no facebook,pesquisar
<hggdh> sem jogos, um i5 com 8GB, e video Intel funciona bem
<hggdh> (o meu é um i7, 16GB, Intel)
<linuxbr> isso td,i3 não rodaria,pois aqui esta um pouco caro esses note com i5,ta com preço de 1900
<hggdh> jaqent: não-LTS *não* é alpha, ou beta. Mas *é* uma preparação para a próxima LTS.
<linuxbr> os cara ainda quer empurarrar o windows junto
<jaqent> hggdh: eu concordo com isso, talvez tenha me expressado mal
<linuxbr> a 16.04 lts vai ser lançada quando
<hggdh> jaqent: o ponto é que "coisas" podem ser experimentadas durante as não-LTS (como, no momento, systemD). Esta "coisas" podem ter, ah, problemas
<rdconsolo> linuxbr, a Dell vende notebooks com Ubuntu já instalado
<hggdh> linuxbr: 06.04 -- 2016, Abril (04).
<hggdh> *16.04*
<linuxbr> aqui na minha cidade ja procurei por todo lado,não achei u ubuntu,só o madriva
<rdconsolo> linuxbr, entre no site da dell e busque o termo ubuntu. acredito que eles calculam o frete.
<barna> linuxbr, opa voltei
<barna> eu tenho um i3 primeira geração, rodando ubuntu avix, edito e renderizo video dele blz.
<barna> linuxbr, te aconselho computador com placas intel, foge de AMD.
<barna> amd + ubuntu = dor de cabeça
<barna> linuxbr, essas aplicações q vc citou o problema num é processador e sim memoria ram.
<barna> no seu caso um i7 quarta geração com 4 de ram vai ficar "lento" já um i3 com 16 de ram vai ser um "avião"
<barna> !ping
<jaqent> !pong
<jaqent> hggdh: de fato
<rf5> liberie:
<rf5> licensed_:
<rf5> silverf0x:
<linuxbr> vou ver um i3 com 8 gb de ram,acho que vai ta bom
<linuxbr> não gosto da amd
<linuxbr> aguém ai sabe se essa bateria é boa Li-on, 3 celulas, 2200m Ah (integrada)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Stewaet> Hey, alguém que programa em C++ poderia me ajudar rapidinho ?
<Stewaet> estou sem voz em #C++    :(
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<M3r|iM> bom diaa mirquinhoooo
<M3r|iM> acessa ai offtopic pra bater papo##.-.##
<mirqui> opa , blza , tudo bem :) ?
<barna>  /j ##.-.##
<mirqui> ?? que é isso barna ?
<mirqui> diretório j , achuria ?
<M3r|iM> mirqui, nao um canal mano
<M3r|iM> digita ai -> /join ##.-.##
<mirqui> haa , o nome do canal
<mirqui> é sobre o que ?
<M3r|iM> nao pode bater papo aqui mirqui
<mirqui> ??
<mirqui> como assim ?
<M3r|iM> hggdh, explica pra ele mano
<barna> mirqui, pelas regras do canal, só é permitido prestar ajuda/suporte nesse canal, não é permitido qualquer outro tipo de assunto, mas como aki nem sempre tem gente pedindo ajuda, meio q pode-se conversar de linux e afins quando num tem ninguem pedindo ajuda, alguns canais foram criados pra suprir essa demana. como o ##ubuntu-br (com 2 #) ##ubuntu-br-offtopic etc....
<barna> foi criado recentemente o ##.-.## pra batermos papos, sobre tecnologia, ti, vidas pessoais etc....
<mirqui> haa legal
<mirqui> vou ver o ##ubuntu
<M3r|iM> haaa
<francisco_> bom dia pessoal
<francisco_> alguem por ai
<barna> dia
<MerliM> dig
<francisco_> voces indicam o 14.04 ou 15.10
<francisco_> ?
<barna> depende
<barna> 14.04 vai ser mantido até 2019, estavel e confiavel, porem mais "antigo", não contem a ultima versão das coisas.
<francisco_> pois e
<francisco_> o ano que vem sai outra lts
<barna> 15.10 vai ser mantido até julho de 2016 depois é descontinuado, mais sujeito a bugs e contem as "novidades", ultima versão de tudo.
<francisco_> ne?
<barna> sim em abril.
<francisco_> atualmente uso a 14.04.03 lts
<barna> 14.04 siginifica abril (04) de 2014 (14)
<barna> a proxima será a 16.04
<francisco_> mto bom
<barna> pra trabalhar / produzir eu uso a 14.04, pra testar e desenvolver uso a 15.10
<francisco_> eu estou estudando programação
<francisco_> uso mais pra isso
<francisco_> e para uso pessoal
<francisco_> programar
<francisco_> e uso pessoal
<francisco_> gostei muito da versao lts
<francisco_> esta bem estavel
<MerliM> se eu usasse ubuntu
<MerliM> eu escolheria de Olhos fechados toda LTS
<francisco_> pois é
<MerliM> ficaria com a minha 14.04.3 até sair o prox LTS e assim vai
<MerliM> esse lance de "novidades"
<MerliM> sei não porem opiniao minha
<francisco_> vou fazer isso mesmo
<francisco_> vou esperar ate a proxima lts
<francisco_> MerliM
<francisco_> qual distro vc usa
<francisco_> ?
<MerliM> GNU/Void Linux
<francisco_> nao conheco
<MerliM> Desenvolvimento independente no-systemd
<MerliM> muito bom pra MEU USO
<MerliM> compartilho da filosofia deles
<francisco_> voce usa para qual finalidade?
<MerliM> porem nao posso falar dele aqui
<MerliM> tudo
<francisco_> legal
<Creto> Olá bom dia a todos, bom dia MerliM
<Creto> quer falar sobre o void? tenho o maior interesse é só acessa #liberdadegnulinux e falar sobre ele lá MerliM
<Creto> ops acessar*
<francisco_> bom dia Creto
<Creto> bom dia
<francisco_> :D
<ghs> olá pessoal
<ghs> Instalei o Ubuntu 15.10, tem necessidade fazer dist-upgrade ?
<barna> ghs, creio q não
<hggdh> ghs: apenas para atualizar o kernel. De outra forma, upgrade é suficiente.
<ghs> hggdh, mais não é necessário atualizar o kernel ?
<hggdh> ghs: opiniões vairam. Eu prefiro atualizar, já que a maioria dos updates de kernel (dentro de uma versão) são para corrigir falhas de segurança
<hggdh> ghs: de forma geral, para o apt-get (apt): upgrade (apt: upgrade) atualiza pacotes, mas *não* remove pacotes obsoletos, ou instala pacotes novos; dist-upgrade (apt: full-upgrade) remove pacotes obsoletos e instala pacotes de novas versões
<ghs> hggdh, hmm
<hggdh> ghs: oviamente, isto é uma simplificação. man apt e man apt-get para detalhes.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<jaqent> Olá astroo-
<astroo-> jaqent  ola
<Maico> Olá galera, eu acabei de instalar o ubuntu e estou tentando fazendo um dual-boot com o Windows, mas o boot não reconhece o CD
<Maico> :/
<Maico> Alguma ideia ?
<astroo-> ola
<MerliM> Maico, o boot nao reconhece o cd como assim explica man
<MerliM> vc instalou o ubuntu normal
<MerliM> ele ta botando
<MerliM> bootando
<MerliM> iniciando ???
<Maico> Sim
<Maico> Eu quero que ele inicie pelo CD
<Maico> Mas mesmo com o boot do ubuntu no último ele n inicia
<Maico> Eu preciso instalar o Windows :/
<Maico> N dá p/ fazer uma máquina virtual porque fica muito lento
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-22
<shallwe> agora ficou bom, alterei o ubuntu.css :) agora a sombra da janela ficou menos "grosseira"
<shallwe> unity é puro css maior baba de mexer :)
<MerliM> shallwe, tá ai mano
<MerliM> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<hggdh> unity usa qt
<shallwe> boa noite
<astroo-> shallwe  ola ja falamos alguma vez?
<shallwe> astroo-: depende sobre oq?
<shallwe> frequento a sala a anos já
<astroo-> o meu super projeto gratis para os povos
<shallwe> astroo-: vc é de portugal?
<astroo-> certo
<shallwe> astroo-: então já :) mas infelizmente pra mim não serve, mas valeu, já me convidastes uma vez
<astroo-> obrigado
<shallwe> portugal é quase outro mundo comparado ao brasil, culturas muito extremas
<astroo-> no meu caso ainda bem na maior parte da diferença
<shallwe> :)
<MerliM> hggdh, unity usa qt essa é nova sempre imaginei que fosse montado emcima do gnome-shell
<MerliM> com gtk3
<MerliM> shallwe, sobre sua dica do pidgin queria agradecer novamente estou usando facebook - skype e whatsapp todos nele
<MerliM> e gtalk
<MerliM> claro
<shallwe> MerliM: tranquilo :)
<shallwe> tb uso aqui
<hggdh> MerliM: não :-)
<MerliM> tnksss
<MerliM> :D
<MerliM> teu resource qual é??
<MerliM> shallwe,
<shallwe> oi
<MerliM> teu resource??
<MerliM> qual é
<shallwe> resource do que?
<MerliM> deix apra la man
<MerliM> ahuahuah
<MerliM> viajando aqui
<shallwe> lol
<shallwe> bom boa noite, liberar pc pra patroa jogar LOL kkkk
<MerliM> :)
<annakamilla> oi
<Philosophus> fala MerliM
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<FastOSlinux> boa noite
<MerliM> ola pessoal
<MerliM> que tá rolando
<MerliM> gadi_: lol
<shallwe> ó
<Paulo> oi
<Paulo> boa tarde
<Paulo> alguém ai sabe me ajudar em umas duvidas sobre notebook
<xGrind> Paulo, tarde. diga ae a dúvida
<Paulo> queria saber se esse notebook roda ubuntu Notebook Positivo com Intel® Core™ i3-4005U 4 GB de ram hd 500GB,SATA,7mm,5400RPM Cache	3MB Clock	1.7 GHz
<xGrind> Paulo, rodar roda, tem que ver se não fica lento
<Paulo> como pode o ubuntu ser tão pesado assim
<xGrind> Paulo, ubuntu usa efeitos no unity, por isso pesa. mas tem o xubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu mate que são o ubuntu com outros ambientes gráficos mais leves
<xGrind> Paulo, pode testar no virtualbox pra ver se roda
<Paulo> mas eu to perguntando por q tava vendo ele no site,e queria comprar,pra colocar o ubuntu
<xGrind> Paulo, eu não sei se na sua máquina fica pesado. teria que testar
<MerliM> Paulo: roda perfeitamente bem mano I3
<MerliM> 4 GB
<MerliM> inclusive podes instalar o AMD64 bits
<Paulo> no forum houve pessoas que falaram que rodaria de boa,ate um da equipe do ubuntu,mas só quero ter certeza que vai rodar
<MerliM> Paulo: podes comprar sem medo irmão
<MerliM> outra coisa só pegar uma maquina com configuracao similar pode até ser um desktop mesmo desde que i3 com 4G uma config bem parecida
<Paulo> tbm vou acresentar mais 2 GB de ram que tenho aqui
<MerliM> baixa o ubuntu Unity do site grava em cd ou pendrive
<MerliM> e carrega ele no modo livecd e testar
<MerliM> acho que é testar o ubuntu sem instalação
<MerliM> e fica usando se tu achar satisfatorio o desempenho clica em comprar espera chegar e seja feliz :D
<Paulo> testei em um i3 de um amigo,rodou bem sem travar,placa da intel que é a mesma ou muito parecida
<Paulo> rodou em pentium dual core,acho que vai rodar
<MerliM> Paulo: provavelmente ele ira vim com 2 pentes de 2GB
<MerliM> totalizando 4GB
<MerliM> provavelmente sai mais barato que 1 de 4GB
<MerliM> Paulo: Eu tenho CERTEZA que VAI RODAR
<Paulo> vou ver se eles deixam eu testar o ubuntu na loja via pen drive
<MerliM> pronto excelente ideia
<MerliM> e não teriam porque nao ddeixar ainda mais sabendo que queres comprar o equipamento deles nada mais justo
<MerliM> outra coisa se tiver com windows 7 vc pode devolver a licença pra MS e ser reembolsado
<MerliM> na loja nao fazem isso porem na MS sim se existir venda casada
<MerliM> abraços e boa sorte
<Paulo> eles tem 2 opção,linux madriva e windows 8.1
<Paulo> mandriva
<shallwe> Paulo:
<shallwe> obvio que ubuntu nao vai ficar lento kkkk
<shallwe> vc tem uma máquina de ponta nada vai ficar lento ai
<MerliM> mandriva
<MerliM> com toda certezaaa
<shallwe> instala ubuntu sem medo, eu rodo ubuntu no meu notebook um amd c-60 1 ghz dual core com 1.6gb de ram e roda legal, imagina na tua maquiba
<MerliM> shallwe: esse teu amd c-60 é note ou net
<MerliM> tem um acer pra vender com esse processador e vga ati radeon e já que tens um igual o que vc roda nele???
<shallwe> MerliM: até hoje não sei a definição de net ou not, net deveria ser só pra navegar, mas mesmo assim os nets podem ser usados pra fazer oturas coisas
<MerliM> pra eu ter uma ideia de desempenhooo
<shallwe> MerliM: é uma vga 6290?
<MerliM> net -> geralmente são telas até 12" no maximo e sem unidades de dvdrom
<MerliM> qual modelo exato dele marca modelo
<shallwe> acho que é eeepc 1510 acer algo assim
<MerliM> deve ser o acer 1410 não é isso
<shallwe> eu tenho certeza que o meu é um 15 alguma coisa
<MerliM> minha prima tem um acer 1410 so que com celeron e 2gb de ram ddr2
<shallwe> mas é tela 10pol
<MerliM> muitoooooooooo boa a maquina tem a mais de 4 anos nunca deu problema
<shallwe> MerliM: a sim intel geralmente é boa, mesmo sendo mais antiga
<MerliM> so os normais formatar essas coisas limpeza fisica no mais ta ai até hoje o bixo ja pegou mais queda que nao sei o que
<MerliM> ahuah e sobrevive até hoje
<MerliM> muito bom
<Paulo> eu não gosto do intel celeron,tenho um notebook assim e não da pra rodar nada
<MerliM> entao é NETbook mano
<shallwe> o único problema é que esse meu processador c-60 ele meio que engasga um puco na hora das páginas mais pesadas da web, ai demora um pouco mais pra abrir elas
<shallwe> mas fora isso tudo roda blz
<shallwe> até jogos já testei nele
<MerliM> eu tenho um acer d250 10.1 e to satisfeito porem queria um acer one 722 ou 759 algo assim bem show eles
<MerliM> tela de 11
<MerliM> aceita core 2 duo
<MerliM> ou amd c-60 ou 90 nao recordo
<MerliM> tem com chipset intel e amd
<shallwe> tela 11pol já salva pq a resolução é maior fogo é ter tela de 1028 x 600 kkk
<MerliM> shallwe: o meu tb
<Paulo> dizem que amd é dor de cabeça no linux
<MerliM> procura o maximo suportado pela teu hardware e compra no ML deve ser baratinhoo
<shallwe> MerliM: é mas pra isso que é bom o ubuntu, com o menu global, enconomiza um baita espaço na tela
<shallwe> Paulo: depende se for vga
<shallwe> as mais novas
<MerliM> AMD VGA os drivers eram complicados
<shallwe> mas claro isso é pra quem joga, e se alguem joga então que vá pro windows kkkk
<MerliM> porem tem melhorado processador é de bom
<MerliM> boa****
<MerliM> saindo aqui galera falowss
<shallwe> abç manolo
<Paulo> eu consegui arrumar o da sis pra pegar resolução maxima,mas deu trabalho
<shallwe> Paulo: a sim mas sis é antigaça
<MerliM> se joga mano que vá pro SteamOS
<MerliM> mané windows
<shallwe> antes dos da intel 945gma eu acho
<shallwe> MerliM: kkk nem vou discutir :)
<MerliM> kkkk
<MerliM> nem precisa
<Paulo> eu não jogo,mas pra isso basta ter o windows em outra partição
<shallwe> Paulo: sim eu estou no windows agora :) mas usando pigdin, patroa tava jogando LOL e eu fiquei com preguiça de dar o boot
<Paulo> boa tarde a todos ate mais
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<shallwe> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza shallwe :)
<mirqui> tudo bem ?
<shallwe> tudo
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<mirqui> shalwe , olha isto
<mirqui> http://www.revista.espiritolivre.org/ministerio-publico-do-parana-iniciou-migracao-para-o-libreoffice/
<mirqui> tio bill não deve estar cobrando barato pela licença comercial do pacote office
<mirqui> ainda mais com o dolar a 3x1
<mirqui> imagina licenças para um orgão inteiro
<shallwe> mirqui: na realidade pras pessoas e empresas é barato o office 360, é assinatura mensal, acho que em torno de 30 reais, em uma empresa isso é básico no custo, o que não pode acontecer é orgão público usar software privado pagando uma fortuna sendo que temos os livres
<shallwe> afinal o custo sai do nosso bolso
<mirqui> claro , tendo uma solução free , por que pagar os 30 mreais ?
<mirqui> reais
<mirqui> este dinheiro pode ir em outras coisas
<shallwe> pq já é tudo em microsoft office, mudar tudo é muito trabalgho, treinar as pessoas tudo de novo
<shallwe> tudo tem um custo
<mirqui> sem falar em estar atrelado ao formato dos documentos
<KurtKraut> shallwe, Investir em treinamento nos profissionais não é custo, é investimento. Você está melhorando e capacitando o recurso humano. Pagar licença, é apenas custo mesmo. Sai dos cofres públicos e vai para outro país, evasão de divisas.
<mirqui> sim , mas veja , quanto isto vai ser ecomizado ao longo do tempo
<KurtKraut> shallwe, E sinceramente? Nego não manja tanto assim de MS Office para se considerar um trunfo. Tirando negrito, sublinhado e itálico, a maioria das pessoas não sabem mexer.
<mirqui> office não é só offoce , é windows tbm
<shallwe> KurtKraut: por isso mesmo que estou falando de orgãos públicos, eles devem usar software livre
<shallwe> falo do custo de migração pra emrpesas privadas
<mirqui> máquinas mais robustas
<KurtKraut> shallwe, Existe uma portaria de dezembro de 2014 que determina que os órgãos públicos federais do poder executivo têm que usar preferencialmente Software Livre e obrigatoriamente IPv6.
<KurtKraut> Mas isso não tem sido respeitado
<mirqui> win 10 roda em máquinas filezinho
<shallwe> KurtKraut: no brasil não espero mais nada kkk
<KurtKraut> Portaria SLTI/MP nº 92, de 24 de dezembro de 2014
<shallwe> com certeza tem gente metendo mão em comissão
<mirqui> não é bem a realidade dos orgãos brasileiros em geral
<shallwe> mirqui: roda, só que pede mais ram que o normal
<KurtKraut> shallwe, Eu diria que é um misto de segundos interesses como esse que você falou com realmente baixa competência dos gestores que insistem no software proprietário para o governo.
<shallwe> pra rodar aceitável no mínimo 4gb
<shallwe> KurtKraut: também, é bem complicado isso
<shallwe> eu como não uso nada em word a não ser pra fazer os orçamentos, alguns trabalhos, uso o libreoffice claro
<mirqui> eu ví uma reportagem antes de ontem
<mirqui> em um curso técnico de ti
<shallwe> agora pra muitos que mandam o pc pra ajustar ou pedem pro vizinho instalar o "windows " pra ele e os programas "word etc" ai é fogo
<shallwe> brasileiro acha que é tudo de graça kkkk
<mirqui> que os pcs eram fracos para rodarem os programas
<mirqui> pcs novos para escolas , mas fracos para cursos profissionalizantes
<mirqui> a diretora do curso disse que se sentiu debochada pelo material que entregaram a ela
<shallwe> mas o ubuntu não fica muito atras do windows 10 não, afinal de contas não adianta você ficar querendo construir um sistema operacional pra rodar em processador de 2007
<shallwe> tudo tem que evoluir
<shallwe> mirqui: em que empresa isso?
<mirqui> meu pc já tem uns 5 anos , e roda muito bem todos os linux que instalei
<shallwe> 5 anos é novo :)
<mirqui> não é empresa , é do governo
<KurtKraut> Também tenho usado com sucesso Ubuntu em máquinas antigas.
<shallwe> claro ubuntu roda em máquinas antigas tb, mas as pessoas que chegam e falam que ubuntu é pesado, vão me desculpar mas é pq estão usando um pc de 1999 só pode
<KurtKraut> Principalmente o Ubuntu Gnome. Na minha experiência subjetiva, bem mais rápido que o Ubuntu tradicional com Unity. E não é apenas o ubuntu-gnome (pacote), é a ISO oficial Ubuntu Gnome.
<mirqui> vc viu aquela reportagem que eles compraram uma caldeira para um curso de frezador
<shallwe> KurtKraut: sim, pois o unity roda em cima de gnome, teria que ficar um pouco mais pesado, mas hoje em dia qualquer processador tem video onboard isso não deveria ser problema
<mirqui> uma máquina que afia ferramentas por 70 vezes o valor de mercado
<shallwe> afinal de contas, se tem video onboard seria pra ser usado :)
<shallwe> mirqui: não to sabendo, mas não é novidade aqui no Brasil kkk
<shallwe> agora me diz, se ubuntu roda blz em um core 2 duo um processador 2009, que diabos eles querem reclamando que ubuntu não roda em processador mais antigos kkk
<shallwe> piada né
<shallwe> 2009 pra pc é século passado já
<shallwe> acham que só pq é linux tem que rodar em pc antigo kkkk
<KurtKraut> shallwe, Na minha experiência pessoal, o que mais implica em performance lenta em máquinas antigas é o HD já 'idoso', com pouco throughput de I/O.
<shallwe> KurtKraut: interessante, bom saber
<KurtKraut> shallwe, Pega um Celeron com 2GB de RAM, põe um SSD e o Ubuntu. Decola a máquina.
<KurtKraut> Com ~R$250,00 você ressuscita uma máquina
<shallwe> a bom mas celeron ainda vai, problema é o video onboard
<shallwe> acho que a 954gma ainda rola no ubuntu 15.10 nao?
<shallwe> 945
<KurtKraut> shallwe, Tô sem sucata para testar aqui :D Mas sou confiante que rola, principalmente Gnome.
<shallwe> KurtKraut: a sim gnome ubuntu é melhor mesmo
<shallwe> e outra em último caso se instala uma vga onboard, isso hoje em dia é quase dado
<shallwe> as mais antigas
<shallwe> onboard não digo pci express
<SeuTio> boa tarde
<shallwe> boa tarde
<SeuTio> eu sou inciante em linux, por aqui consigo aprender bastante coisa ?
<shallwe> SeuTio: depende, vc já instalou o ubuntu?
<KurtKraut> SeuTio, Por aqui, num bate papo? Não.
<KurtKraut> SeuTio, Você aprenderá bastante coisa lendo documentação, tutoriais.
<SeuTio> ja sim, ja usei pra basico
<shallwe> SeuTio: pra uso básico não tem muita coisa, se já está instalado ele faz tudo pra vc, só manter atualizado
<shallwe> e instalar os aplicativos pela centra de aplicativos do ubuntu
<shallwe> o resto vai depender do software que vc usar
<SeuTio> eu queria entender bem como funciona o ubuntu, vi que muitos falam mal, porem pro que usei eu gostei
<shallwe> mas claro qualquer dúvida nos pergunte
<shallwe> sempre vai ter gente falando mal de alguma coisa :)
<SeuTio> mas quero aprender a usar o s.o fazendo jus a area que estou aprendendo
<SeuTio> qual site voces me indicam para que eu possa conhecer melhor o ubuntu, e outras versoes de linux
<shallwe> SeuTio: o ubuntu tem a ajuda lá tem bastante coisas
<shallwe> as dicas dos comandos etc como funciona
<SeuTio> eu vou dar uma olhada maior lá
<shallwe> isso qualquer dúvida de repente podemos sanar
<SeuTio> eu fiz um curso , porem o prfoessor de sistemas nao soube nso mostrar o verdadeiro ubuntu, e 90% da aula era comando de windows
<shallwe> curso de que?
<SeuTio> tecnico de informatica
<SeuTio> porem era voltado a programaçao
<shallwe> a sim
<shallwe> eu já trabalhei com isso e raramente pegava máquinas com linux
<SeuTio> e eu vi que um professor meu usava o ubuntu pra tudo e criei curiosidade
<shallwe> é legal, mas como tecnico em informática tem que saber tudo , ubuntu windows mac etc
<SeuTio> windows eu ja uso bem, preciso aprender ubuntu
<SeuTio> mac, quem sabe num futuro
<mirqui> seu tio , a quanto tempo vc está experimentando o linux ?
<SeuTio> eu usava raramente, mas ja tem quase um ano e meio
<mirqui> eu faz uns 2 anos , mas sou usuário final
<mirqui> sei usar pouco o terminal
<SeuTio> eu sei muito pouco, muito mesmo
<mirqui> quer dicas de sites de linux ?
<SeuTio> claro
<mirqui> diolinux
<mirqui> toca do tux
<mirqui> kretcheu , esse é mais sobre redes
<SeuTio> vou dar uma olhada em todos
<mirqui> para saber comandos linux tem o foca linux
<SeuTio> eu to procurando eles
<mirqui> para livre office , procura por libreoffice + eliane domingos
<mirqui> tem um cara tbm , um franco brasileiro , que o nome não lembro
<mirqui> twiter aprigio simoẽs
<mirqui> ubuntero
<SeuTio> vou procurar mais, quanto mais informaçoes eu tiver, melhor
<mirqui> http://softwarelivre.org/portal/noticias/lista-de-podcasts-de-ti
<mirqui> este ai tem vários sites , podcasts
<mirqui> tem outro o canalteck
<mirqui> http://canaltech.com.br/tag/Podcast/
<mirqui> canaltech
<SeuTio> beleza , vou dar uma olhada bem afundo
<mirqui> bom , para começar é um prato cheio :)
<SeuTio> vlaeu
<SeuTio> valeu*
<Guest72655> Boa noite !
<mirqui> blza :)
<Guest72655> Alguém vivo ae pra tocar umas ideias ? mais pra responder algumas dúvidas. rs rs
<mirqui> ahahaha  vivo e assistindo o faustão :)
<mirqui> mas dá para trocar uma idéia
<Guest72655> faustão.. ? caraca...
<Guest72655> XD
<mirqui> ahahah estou numa gripe braba ahaha
<lynxer10_> boa tarde pessoal
<mirqui> faustão não é nada
<mirqui> e ai lynxer :)
<Guest72655> mirqui: tenta responder uma coisa pra mim por favor.
<mirqui> se der , vamos lá
<Guest72655> Primeiro... um server 2008 ... dezenas de estações windows 7 ... eu uso um ubuntu pra fazer autenticação de usuário por quais motivos ? Por que isso ?
<mirqui> ahahaha mas não faço a mínima idéia meu amigo , sou novo no linux :)
<Guest72655> deu certinho então... rs rs rs rs
<mirqui> mas acho que no caso , o linux foi feito para isso :)
<Guest72655> mirqui acho que o restante estão assistindo algo melhor que faustão.. :B
<Guest72655> Fala ae Ricardo__
<Guest72655> Ou não né.
<mirqui> oi guest , voltei , pipistop :)
<mirqui> na verdade estou vendo um video do diolinux
<mirqui> sobre a distro duzeru , , muito legal
<hggdh> ...
<Guest72655> ótimo, legal... sei p. nenhuma. XD
<mirqui> mas santinho vc não é , do ramo de t.i deve ser
<mirqui> pq não teria me perguntado o que perguntou ahahah
<Guest72655> sou curioso, é diferente. XD
<Guest72655> Mas essas coisas me perseguem, sempre aparece uma situação dessas complicadas pra mim.
<hggdh> Guest72655: este Linux pode estar provendo serviços de AD para (provável) domínio
<mirqui> curioso é uma coisa , saber de autentificações é outra ;)
<Guest72655> hggdh: sim, é isso mas queria saber mais o por que.  É custo ? É mais barato.. Mais fácil ? Mais seguro ?
<hggdh> como não sei o que esta implementado, não posso responder. Mas uma possível razão é que o servidor Windows não foi configurado para ser um AD controller (custo)
<Guest72655> hggdh: hummm algo me dizia que era mais por esse lado...
<Guest72655> hggdh: trabalha com isso, é tua área ?
<hggdh> não. Mas já fui MSCE
<Leo_> oi galera
<Leo_> como proceder na primeira carga de um note
<Leo_> tem que colocar 12 horas
<hggdh> Leo_: carga do que?
<Leo_> da bateria
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> Leo_: até o sistema avisar que ela está carregada
<hggdh> Leo_: normalemnte, de uma a duas horas. YMMV
<Leo_> então não é verdade que ela não pega carga se deixar pouco na primeira vez
<Leo_> tipo quando compra
<mirqui> tem um ícone em cima no ubuntu
<hggdh> Leo_: era verdade para as baterias antigas. as modernas não sofrem tanto com memória de carga
<mirqui> um quadrado com um mais e um raiosinho
<mirqui> ali vc vê quando está carregando e está carregado
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Guest72655> astroo: fala ae
<astroo-> ola es novo aqui?
<Guest72655> astroo: sim e com muitas perguntas e dúvidas .  :T
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<Guest72655> astroo: valeu !
<astroo-> para mudar nick faz   /nick 1-que-seja-dificil-de-ter-dono
<Guest72655> astroo: nessa estou sabendo. :)
<Leo_> o ufw é só ufw enable que ja estou protegido ou tem que add regras pra proteger
<Morita> hgghdh: e o que de bom acontece normalmente por aqui ?
<Leo_> por q fica aparecendo o ip da gente aqui
<wopgan> boa noite
<jaqent> wopgan: boa noite
<wopgan> =D
<astroo-> ola
<Mangusto> :D
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<shdow__> Oi boa tarde
<shdow__> É preferivel manter o meu ubuntu sempre atualizado nas ultimas versões desponiveis ?
<shdow__> Ou uma versão de LTS me mantem seguro, por exemplo o 14.04 LTS
<LeandroLuiz> LTS não significa desatualizado
<shdow__> então segnifica que estarei sempre atualizado ?
<denisbr> Quer dizer que garantem atualizações de correções e segurança por pelo menos 5 anos (senão me engano)
<denisbr> Isso significa que você não precisa ficar atualizando a cada 6 meses.
<shdow__> No caso a versão do Ubuntu né
<denisbr> Exato!
<denisbr> shdow__: as versões LTS são ideias se você procura rodar como servidor (apesar que eu não recomendo Ubuntu em servidor) ou em desktops corporativos, que não é legal ficar atualizando a todo momento.
<shdow__> É so pegar a data que a versão do sistema foi lançado equiparar ao o tempo de 5 anos de uso com a garantia de atualizações por ser a versão LTS
<denisbr> Na teoria sim
<shdow__> Então LTS não eh tão ideal para desktops ?
<denisbr> shdow__: é ideal, porque não seria?
<shdow__> denisbr Não! , me perdoe , acabei entendendo errado sua msg
<shdow__> sim eu acredito  que para uma melhor esperiêsncia deve-se usar um sistema ubuntu LTS, ate mesmo para evitar bugs
<denisbr> shdow__: sim, os riscos são menores, porque não ficam a todo instante colocando coisa nova para ver como se comporta.
<shdow__> Colocando coisa nova ?? Que relação isso tem com as versões de sistemas ?? o.O
<shdow__> Com as versões LTS e as não LTS ?
<denisbr> shdow__: Uma versão não LTS é lançada a cada 6 meses, já pensou que é pouco tempo para testes e não ter programas quebrados?
<shdow__> denisbr: Eh verdade, eu entendo agora. Geralmente verções não LTS tedem a ter problemas na intalação de programas e de repositorios.
<shdow__> Ja passei por esse problemas então nesse ponto eu parendi, para não ter complicações na intalação de programas e para encontrar repositorios, eh bom sempre manter uma versão LTS e atual de Ubuntu server
<denisbr> shdow__: exato, apesar que ser quer estabilidade mesmo, usa um Debian Stable ou Slack em servidores ;)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-22
<hggdh> huh, Ubuntu server é tão bom quanto qualquer outro.
<hggdh> no cloud, Ubuntu server é o mais usado
<hggdh> não entendo porque ainda acham que Ubuntu é brinquedo. Ignorancia, provavelmente
<KurtKraut> hggdh, nego tem crendice, numerologia de versão. Acha que tem versão boa e versão ruim do Ubuntu.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Elfon> alo
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-23
<xGrind> depois do grupo no telegram, o canal ficou morto de vez hein
<astroo-> pelo menos a noite
<astroo-> so ando aqui
<xGrind> lembro qndo ia sair o ubuntu 12.04. galera tudo na expectativa, perguntando no canal. agora não vejo mais
<astroo-> a internet esta a morrer rapidamente em conversas
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Elfon> alguém sabe se partição btrfs tem limite pra subpastas?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Elfon> alguém on?
<Elfon> alguém usa criptografia na home no ubuntu?
<Elfon> estou notando uma diminuição considerável na performance e a partiçaõ (btrfs) não tá aceitando muitas subpastas e arquivos com nomes longos
<Elfon> não sei se é limitação da criptografia ou sistema de arquivos
<astroo-> eu sempre
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Elfon> astroo-, qual teu sistema de arquivos?
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-24
<natan> help
<natan> #help
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> queres ajuda?
<natan> sim
<natan> primeira vez que estou usando o irc, como posso desfrutar melhor dessa ferramenta
<astroo-> a esta hora e complicado mas tenta e poe a duvida
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ja dou umas dicas
<natan> Obg
<astroo-> le o privado
<Elfon> bom dia
<Elfon> alguém conhece uma maneira de realizar uma instalação mínima do mint/ubuntu ou instalar o xfce, remover e depois instalar o kde?
<Elfon> pq a iso kde não instala com partição encriptada
<Elfon> qual sistema mais seguro? btrfs ou etx4?
<Elfon> alguem sabe se depois de escolher criptografar pasta pessoal na instalação se o segundo usuário fica com a pasta encriptada tb?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<srert> olá galera sou novato na irc poderiam me ajudar? como vou para outro chat?
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<lbracher> Pessoal, estou com um problema aqui. Quando eu tento criar uma porta serial para pegar dados do Bluetooth eu recebo a mensagem "Bluetooth: TIOCGSERIAL is not supported" pelo syslog. Alguém sabe como resolver isso? Obrigado! :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-27
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> precisam de ajuda
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5830544363
<nuno_nunes> :p
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Romildo_Vitorino> Boa tarde a todos!
<r3v___> ola
<r3v___> alguém?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rauldipeas> Boa tarde, alguém aí conhece algum método pra rodar shell script direto de uma página da web?
<subzid> rauldipeas
<subzid> por wget
<subzid> tento?
<subzid> curl
<rauldipeas> Não é exatamente isso que estou buscando, eu digo rodar direto da página, clicando em algo.
<rauldipeas> Procuro algo parecido com o apturl.
<subzid> pois é passei para voce no pvt
<rauldipeas> O que você me passou não corresponde ao que estou procurando.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-21
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<subzid> bd
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<rafael> http://bit.ly/2zViPyl Linus da zoeira
<azureus> bao noite
<azureus> alguem me pode ajudar ?
<danilo> azureus: diga sua dúvida, se alguém ler e souber responde
<azureus> instalar refind no ubuntu
<azureus> ta a dar erro
<azureus> ALERT: Installation has completed, but problems were detected. Review the output for error messages and take corrective measures as necessary. You may need to re-run this script or install manually before rEFInd will work.
<TJ-> Sorry this in English - been trying to help azureus the last few days in #ubuntu - the core of the issue is that the Acer Es1-132 UEFI boot system uses hard-coded EFI bootloader entries, not a boot menu in NVRAM, so the *installed* system needs its /efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi/shimx64.efi *renaming* (or better - hard-linking) to match one of the paths given in the March 19th comment by spektrok37 here
<TJ-> https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/476726/es1-132-cannot-install-other-os-than-windows-10-bios-options-missing
<TJ-> Another solution is to install refind and do the same thing (rename it's bootloader) to match one on that list
<azureus> comands
<azureus> please
<azureus> for order
<TJ-> Hopefully a native PT speaker can help from this?
<azureus> yes
<azureus> how to
<azureus> ?
<azureus> step by step
<azureus> TJ-: help me please
<azureus> ajudem me por favor
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-22
<marcelo_> :D
<marcelo_> hello
<marcelo_> guys
<trash_> salve amigos..
<trash_> qual driver nvidia uso pra overclock em placa de video GeForce 9800 GT 1gb. to levando um cacete do mint 18.2 mate
<trash_> os driver que ta rolando pelo gerenciador de driver vem desabilitado overclock ..
<trash_> da ideia. volto ja
<trash_> grato
<trash_> oi
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-24
<Lavinho> boa tarde
<Lavinho> alguém me pode ajudar
<Lavinho> ?
<Lavinho> tenho bum acer es1-132 e nao da boot depois da instalação
<Lavinho> so permite uefi
<Lavinho> secure boot desligado
<aedigital> lavinho esta instalado em que particao?
<Lavinho> o boot
<aedigital>  tipo /dev/sdxx ?
<Lavinho> o refind
<Lavinho> esta na esp
<aedigital> xi
<Lavinho> sim
<Lavinho> em /dev/mmcblk0p1
<aedigital> no idea
<Lavinho> com dual boot ja consegui
<Lavinho> agora so o ubuntu nao
<Lavinho> e eu quero so o ubuntu
<aedigital> eu atualmente crio uma particao /boot em /dev/sda1
<aedigital> e instalo com sudo update-grub /dev/sda
<aedigital> o grub
<aedigital> isto apos entrar nele em modo recovery
<aedigital> ou usando um disco chamado super grub
<Lavinho> ´como assim
<Lavinho> em live cd
<Lavinho> ou live usb
<Lavinho> ~»
<Lavinho> ?
<aedigital> live cd
<aedigital> tem um live cd chamado super grub
<Lavinho> sim
<aedigital> que eh muito bom para acessar sistemas linux
<aedigital> nos quais vc nao consegue atraves do boot na hd
<Lavinho> boot e que tipo de partição
<aedigital> ae eu acesso o sistema e rodo o grub
<Lavinho> ext4 ?
<aedigital> eu uso ext4
<Lavinho> ok
<Lavinho> quando chegar a casa experimento
<aedigital> anram
<aedigital> procura por este super grub disk
<aedigital> baixa, grava em um cd
<Lavinho> sim ja o tenho
<aedigital> e da boot com ele
<aedigital> ah ta
<aedigital> blz
<Lavinho> sim e depois
<Lavinho> agora chama-se rescatux
<aedigital> ae que ta o seu sistema eh diferente do que costumo usar
<aedigital> devido ao uefi
<Lavinho> pois
<Lavinho> o uefi e que estraga tudo
<aedigital> ae ja nao sei exatamente como faria para instalar o grub
<aedigital> sim
<aedigital> o uefi eh foda
<aedigital> foi feito, entre outros motivos
<aedigital> para "matar" dificultar as instalacoes linux
<Lavinho> yah
<aedigital> que nem eu falei acima
<aedigital> eu acesso ocm o super grub em caso de problemas no boot
<aedigital> a instalacao linux, e entao
<aedigital> regravo o grub
<aedigital> eu crio normalmente uma particao /boot em /dev/sda1
<aedigital> mas vc ae pelo jeito tem uma configuraco bem diferente da minha
<Lavinho> ok
<Lavinho> eu logo digo alguma coisa
<Lavinho> obrigado
<aedigital> blz
<aedigital> :)
<rafael> Alguém aí com experiência com zabbix?
<rafael> Alguma dificuldade na instalação dele no ubuntu?
<lavinho> boa noite
<lavinho> como altero o boot order no reind
<lavinho> ?
<lavinho> refind
<lavinho> para o pc arrancar primeiro o refind
<lavinho> boa noite
<lavinho> alguem me pode ajudar a instalar e confiurar o refind no ubuntu
<lavinho> ????
<astroo-> ola
<lavinho> so tenho ubuntu instalado
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<lavinho> mas preciso do refind para poder dar boot ao sistema
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-25
<lavinho> boa tarde
<lavinho> instalei o refind
<lavinho> mas o mesmo nao aparece
<lavinho> so aparece no  bootable device
<lavinho> tenho o ubuntu instalado
<lavinho> nao consigo meter o disco a inicializar pelo refind
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-26
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2018-11-22
<virtualbox-br> olá para todos!
<virtualbox-br> eu estou tentando instalar o kde desktop no freebsd 11.2, mas eu não estou conseguindo fazer captura de tela para registrar na internet o que eu estou fazendo.
<virtualbox-br> como fazer captura de tela do virtualbox para Windows 7?
<virtualbox-br> alguém?
<virtualbox-br> o hggdh está?
#ubuntu-br 2019-11-20
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> alguém já testou o ubuntu 20.04 ?
<Brainium> bom dia
<Brainium> mirqui: ainda não
<mirqui> já testei , bem estável
<Brainium> alguns bugs?
<mirqui> engasgou um pouco , por que não soube calibrar o virtual box
<Brainium> em que parte ele engasgou?
<mirqui> instalei ontem , aindaa não ví bugs
<mirqui> engasgou pq botei no vb só um core
<Brainium> ah sim
<mirqui> a ram é de 765 o uso
<mirqui> por iswso engasgou um pouco
<mirqui> isso*
<mirqui> estou pensando em usar ele em dual boot para ter uma experiência melhor
<mirqui> o firewall instala direito
<mirqui> sem portas abertas , só consegui iisto com o debian
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-11-22
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-11-24
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
